# 7DPO and lots of CM (sorry if TMI!)



## Bettyt63

Haven't posted on here for a while as I got so fed up of the whole TTC and getting let down every month with a BFN :-(
This month however I feel totally different (this could be my mind getting carried away!) I have a LOT of EWCM and I'm 7DPO, there is tons and I have never had this before???? I think I'm going to go and buy a few cheap pg tests today and take one tmrw even tho I know it's ridiculously early to test.
Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## mangotango

:dust::dust:
Good luck!! I hope you get that BFP! I know they say you won't test + that soon but I've heard some people do. I am 6DPO today and getting that itch to test. I've also had some different crampy feelings I haven't had before which makes me want to test even more! I wish you the best!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks mango.... Looks like AF is due for both of us at the same time.... Fingers crossed we get the results we want!!!!  
Ps: decided not to buy any tests till at least Wednesday this week


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks mango.... Looks like AF is due for both of us at the same time.... Fingers crossed we get the results we want!!!!  
Ps: decided not to buy any tests till at least Wednesday this week


----------



## Katlaw

Hello ladies, I'm 4 dpo an I'd like join you ladies in this tww.


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes of course! Join in the fun and games that is our 2 week wait


----------



## Katlaw

@Betty63 how long have you been ttc and have you had any medical help?


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi kat.... We have been trying for baby no 2 for the last 16 months..... I have low progesterone and have previously had ovarian cysts and endometriosis :-(
If I do get my period this month then I have to go for SALP examination (where dye is injected in the womb and Fallopian tubes to check for blockages) I have to say my doctor has been fantastic and we were referred to the fertility clinic very quickly.... Hoping I can fall naturally but at this point will try anything 
How about you??? Have you been at this long?


----------



## Katlaw

@Betty63, I've been ttc 1 year now, in 2012 I had the Hsg performed and both tubes were clear. I started Clomid 100 mg days 3-7, Mucinex 1200 days 10-15 and Ovidrel on July 15th. I had two follicles on left ovary as of July 15th. On July 15th I also had a postcoital test performed (check to see if sperm is swimming in mucus) and all was well so the nurse gave me the Ovidrel shot while in office. We bd everyday from July 13th up until now!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi kat...... So have you just started on clomid this month? 
That's exciting! All sounds promising!!! When will you be testing? 
I feel like I just need a full MOT down there to get things going! Hoping the HSG will clear any blockages and get things going!! Then I guess if my progesterone levels are still low I may also get prescribed clomid but I don't know! Only time will tell xx


----------



## Katlaw

I tried Clomid 50mg days 5-9 with my OB one year ago. This will be my first month trying again with an higher dosage with Ovidrel and RE. I feel really good about this cycle I'll probably test August 2nd. If I test any sooner I'll get a false positive because the Ovidrel is the injectable hormone hcg.


----------



## Bettyt63

Well good luck to you I hope you get the news you've been waiting for...... Think im out :-( have no symptoms and just feel like AF is round the corner.
Keep me posted.
PS: 2nd august (2010) was the date I found out I was pg with my daughter so it's a lucky day!!!!


----------



## Katlaw

Thanks Betty63, don't give up yet, wait until AF comes to count yourself out.


----------



## friskyfish

Hi again bettyt63

I'm joining in on this post as there is so much going on with the other post haha x 

Well, I don't seem to have any symptoms now either, just a dull ache in tummy and back.
I've had no sign of implantation bleed either. I remember of my first pregnancy was sore boobs, probably because I wasn't symptom spotting & turning into a crazy woman like I am now.

Af due at wkend, I feel pissed off that I've got my hopes up.
Hope your ok, are you gonna test or wait? Xx


----------



## Katlaw

Hi Friskyfish, we all have out hopes up at this point!! So don't be upset with yourself, we're all in this together.


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks Katlaw.

I've just cleaned my bathroom & caved in...did a test.
Obviously it was a BFN I'm so stupid to have done it, it's made me feel worse.
Would be so so perfect this month as my husband Is home from the Navy next week, it would have been the best news ever.:( 
I need more willpower haha.

Feel as though I've got pmt symptoms now Xx


----------



## mangotango

Hello ladies! How is everyone doing today? I don't really have any symptoms today at all and really want to test! I had cramping and twinges of pain the past 3 days that made it feel like AF was coming...but it's not due for another week. Nothing today except I didn't sleep well tonight and felt very very hot all night. My chart sort of looks tri-phasic with the last few days, but I've been not sleeping as well so I don't know how truly accurate my temps are.

Frisky, don't get down on yourself for getting your hopes up!! It will happen when it's meant to be! but don't get upset with yourself, you are excited to be a mom and it's normal to go through this.

Best of luck ladies! :dust::dust:


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies.... How are you all??? Of course I have tested and of course it's a bfn!!! It's obviously still early but I'm not expecting too much now.... I don't really feel down, I just want to get all my fertility tests out of the way so I can be given a magic pill that will make me pg! If only hey???
Frisky.... I was the same as you. I wasn't trying as such with my little girl, by the time I did the test I was nearly 4 weeks pregnant! i didn't understand why my boobs were so bloody sore and why I was peeing every 10 seconds! I look back at that now and wish I was like that!
Mango, I'm not sleeping well at all at the moment, I think it's the heat!!! So humid on a night here in the UK!
I have one pg test left, the question is will I use it before AF is due on Sunday????? B let's see if I can hold out......
Keep positive ladies


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Hello ladies.... How are you all??? Of course I have tested and of course it's a bfn!!! It's obviously still early but I'm not expecting too much now.... I don't really feel down, I just want to get all my fertility tests out of the way so I can be given a magic pill that will make me pg! If only hey???
> Frisky.... I was the same as you. I wasn't trying as such with my little girl, by the time I did the test I was nearly 4 weeks pregnant! i didn't understand why my boobs were so bloody sore and why I was peeing every 10 seconds! I look back at that now and wish I was like that!
> Mango, I'm not sleeping well at all at the moment, I think it's the heat!!! So humid on a night here in the UK!
> I have one pg test left, the question is will I use it before AF is due on Sunday????? B let's see if I can hold out......
> Keep positive ladies

Argghhhh!! Hold out with meeee!!! :haha:I think the hot weather is what's causing my dizzy spells!! X


----------



## Katlaw

Ladies, last night I had flu like symptoms and were thinking I would probably call in to work today. When my alarm went off all symptoms were gone and I'm back to the mild cramps. Have anyone every experienced this while in their tww or know of someone who may have had this happen?


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi kat..... That sounds quite positive! I know flu like symptoms are a very early sign of pregnancy!!! Fingers crossed!
I've been having AF like cramps for a while now..... Mainly on a night.... Probably due to sleeping awkward! Keep us posted


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning ladies. How we all doing today??

I woke up with a sore throat, but it's gone now. I don't even know if it was there in the first place, think I'm just imagining it! Haha

Still got slight tummy cramps & lower back ache. I feel just like I do when I'm due af.
I did however burst into tears last night for nothing at all. Maybe the need to get my bfp is becoming too much. 
So, I'm around 1DPO...4 days till D day. Wish I could just sleep until then.
Haha. Xx


----------



## Katlaw

Good morning ladies!!!

I've been checking back and forth throughout the night and I haven't heard from you ladies!! Please stick with this I need someone to talk about this tww with besides my local friends. No one understands as much as someone going through the same situation. 

Betty63, thanks so much for the positive reply. It gives me more hope that this could be my month!!

Yesterday I had a light brownish tint to my dischage which has been almost a clear to milky look up until now and this morning just mild cramping. I know it's a little TMI!!!

Baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Morning Katlaw, I know how u feel....it's so easy to rant on here without people switching off....2 of my best friends are pregnant so I can't talk to them really. 

Do you think you have implantation bleed?? How many dpo are again?? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies I'm here too!!! Kat, it's all sounding very good for you! Keep being positive because a BFP will eventually arrive!!! It's an emotional rollacoaster and we are all here to give each other support! 
I have been having AF like cramps but not due till Sunday. I'm wondering if she will show her ugly face early for me this month???? 
Frisky, when are you testing????? I will test Sunday if the witch hasn't arrived before then xx


----------



## Katlaw

GM Friskyfish, as of today I'm 7 dpo.


----------



## Katlaw

I'm not going to test until August 2nd so that I won't get a false positive.


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Hello ladies I'm here too!!! Kat, it's all sounding very good for you! Keep being positive because a BFP will eventually arrive!!! It's an emotional rollacoaster and we are all here to give each other support!
> I have been having AF like cramps but not due till Sunday. I'm wondering if she will show her ugly face early for me this month????
> Frisky, when are you testing????? I will test Sunday if the witch hasn't arrived before then xx

Hellooo Betty....I'm gonna do exactly the same as you I think. Also, I'm going off my last period from when I was bleeding, not spotting. I normally spot 2-3 days before, which means, I should start spotting Friday?? Hope u got all that!! :wacko:Haaha 

Kat, sorry hun, you have mentioned your testing 2nd of August in earlier posts. I couldn't look back and read though, as I'd loose my message! Haaha Xx


----------



## mangotango

Hi Ladies! I'm here too! I also have NOBODY to talk to about this tww! Besides my husband who will listen a little but he doesn't want me to over think it and talk about it because he thinks I'll be disappointed each month that it's a BFN. I haven't been though, I believe if it doesn't happen- it is meant that way and I've been sad for half a day when I get AF and then am ok again and then enjoy a cocktail! :winkwink:
I understand my husband's concern, but I sort of think it's also his OWN way of keeping HIMSELF from getting excited and let down. Last night he made a comment that I've been going to the bathroom a lot and why. I just said I don't know...it was right after he was reading a book I got him about pregnancy, so I wonder if he was connecting the dots. I was going to the bathroom much more yesterday and last night and over night than I have been. I also have the cramps still, yesterday they were gone and this morning I woke with cramps in the mid lower area...just like AF is coming. But not due for another 6-7 days. My temp keeps rising, it's up even higher today and it's never this high. I'm really warm feeling right now too. If I knew how to post my chart I would. And of course I tested today and it's BFN, but I know it will be this early (9DPO).

Kat and Frisky, I've heard a sore throat or cold/illness can start or be mild in early pregnancy. I've had a sore throat feeling since last week off and on. Like you frisky, I wake up with it and then it's gone or I feel it later in the day but only briefly.

Betty, maybe your cramps aren't from sleeping wrong? :thumbup: I always make up reasons that it isn't pregnancy related to lower my excitement. Such as going to the bathroom so much, I have been drinking more, so of course I should be going more. Are your cramps going away or constant? This morning &Monday they were constant for me, Saturday they were off & on. Yesterday it was nothing until bedtime.

Frisky, I'm sorry you burst to tears! Isn't it crazy our emotions?! How are your cramps? I feel like AF too, I hope it's not coming early! I wish the cramps would go away because the closer it gets to AF date, then I know it's probably just AF.

Kat, that sounds promising to have the spotting! when is AF due? Like Betty said, you will eventually get that BFP! so keep positive!

Is anyone temping? What have your temps been like?
I hope we all get our :bfp:!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## friskyfish

Hello Mango!! :)

I tested yesterday 9DPO and got a BFN...I'm gonna wait now haha 

I've never charted my temperature, I may start doing that next month. 
Your cramps sound similar to mine. About 4 days ago they were constant. And now they are barely there at all? 

Iv still got lower back ache, but think it's my matress...I'm too making excuses other than pregnancy.

When are you gonna test again? I'm holding out to see if af arrives on Sunday.

Fingers crossed for us xxx


----------



## mangotango

Frisky, isn't it hard to hold off on testing?! I have cheap internet tests so it makes me constantly want to test! I would hold off a few days if I had the expensive tests. I have one First response test I want to save for if I do get a positive on the sticks. I know myself too well, I'll be testing every day until AF from here out, I know it!
I hope these cramps are all good signs for us!


----------



## taylorttc

Hello girls is it okay if I join? :hugs:
Ive just read this thread and Im so excited for you all! Hope you all get your BFP. Fingers X'ed.

Im on CD41 now, got a negative cheapy test CD34 and I normally only have cycles between 27 and 31 days so I wondered whether I ovulated late?
Boobs are killing but havent had anything other than that when it comes to pregnancy and AF symptoms.
Testing friday morning if AF still doesnt show.
This is my longest cycle since October 2012. Waiting game :coffee:.

Good luck girls,
x x x


----------



## friskyfish

Welcome Taylor :)

Yeah, it's tricky to pinpoint ov date when your cycles vary. The sore boobs seem a positive sign. I wish I had sore boobs haha 

Mango, I used my last cheap test yesterday, so have no temptation. But if I did have tests, I would not b able to resist. Well, today's almost over. So only 3 days left.

No symptoms at all at the min, thought my boobs looked bigger, then remembered I'm wearing a padded push up bra!! Haa ha Xx


----------



## Katlaw

@mangotango, according woman log I start on July 28th but I usually start 1-2 days before that. I took Clomid 100mg days 3-7, Mucinex 1200 days 10-15 and Ovidrel on July 15th that made me ovulate in 36 hours which were July 17th. July 31 will be 14 days.. It takes Ovidrel (injectable hormone hcg) 14 days to leave system so I just prefer to test on August 2nd to make sure I get an accurate reading!


----------



## Katlaw

Welcome Taylor!


----------



## Katlaw

Hey, where are you ladies?!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello!!!! Welcome Taylor.... Wow, that's a long old cycle you're having!!!! You must have the patience of a saint!!!!
Well ladies.... I caved and just did my last test! BFN for me at 12 DPO :-( don't think I will be getting my BFP this cycle..... No symptoms now.... :-(
It's all good though.... As soon as AF arrives I can book in for my SALP exam, whoop!!!
Kat, how you feeling????
Anyone else caved and tested?????


----------



## Katlaw

@Betty63 Lets wait until AF comes!!! SALP? I had more intense cramps earlier and that's all.


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Hello!!!! Welcome Taylor.... Wow, that's a long old cycle you're having!!!! You must have the patience of a saint!!!!
> Well ladies.... I caved and just did my last test! BFN for me at 12 DPO :-( don't think I will be getting my BFP this cycle..... No symptoms now.... :-(
> It's all good though.... As soon as AF arrives I can book in for my SALP exam, whoop!!!
> Kat, how you feeling????
> Anyone else caved and tested?????

Yes me!! :dohh:

I went to asda to get some food shopping and ended up with 2 cheapo pregnancy tests in my trolley for a quid!! BFN 10DPO I don't know why I bothered.

Had slight twinges in my right boob earlier, and now have a headache.
Really don't think it's my month, I just have a 'feeling' xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Well I'm having a glass of wine.... I know I'm out, was just getting my hopes up as we all do... Frisky, what are we like? I have absolutely NO willpower! If I have tests in the house, I test!!!
Kat, a SALP is where they inject dye into your uterus and Fallopian tubes then X-ray to see if there are any blockages or other nasties. I have already had some other tests done and I have low progesterone (ovarian cysts and endometriosis). I have hope!!!! I'm sure I will get fixed


----------



## Katlaw

Betty63 Ok I've had an HSG performed which is the same.


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Well I'm having a glass of wine.... I know I'm out, was just getting my hopes up as we all do... Frisky, what are we like? I have absolutely NO willpower! If I have tests in the house, I test!!!
> Kat, a SALP is where they inject dye into your uterus and Fallopian tubes then X-ray to see if there are any blockages or other nasties. I have already had some other tests done and I have low progesterone (ovarian cysts and endometriosis). I have hope!!!! I'm sure I will get fixed

Think I'll be having a large vino this weekend, my symptoms seem to have faded too. But let's wait and see shall we betty?? 

Another friend has just announced her pregnancy tonight on facebook :shrug:

Feeling deflated xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky, I'm sorry.... On one hand you're delighted when you hear of a pregnancy but on the other it's like your heart has been ripped out.... I feel for you xx
Kat.... Was your HSG painful???


----------



## Katlaw

Betty63, I felt AF type cramping. Take some ibuprofen before going and you should be fine.


----------



## wildworld

mangotango said:


> :dust::dust:
> Good luck!! I hope you get that BFP! I know they say you won't test + that soon but I've heard some people do. I am 6DPO today and getting that itch to test. I've also had some different crampy feelings I haven't had before which makes me want to test even more! I wish you the best!!

I was itching to test early, so IC's are amazing for that poas habit! xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning ladies, how we all feeling today??

Well, I woke up slightly nauseous today, but fine now.
But I've been tidying the house with E4 on the telly & I've burst into tears at Desperate housewives & one tree hill!! I feel an emotional wreck!! Has anyone else been crying at slightest thing??

My husband is away at sea, think I'm missing him alot which doesn't help. But I'm normally stronger than this :( 

Well, weekend is almost upon us, hoping we all get those two lines on our tests! Xx


----------



## mangotango

Frisky I hope you are feeling better tonight! I have a few times here and there over the past few months burst to tears over silly things but I think it was just PMS tears for me or stress tears. When does your husband come home? I would miss him too! :hugs:
10DPO today, much less cramping today but still a little at times. Most noticeable things last night and today..nausea last night, just felt icky! Also this morning a few times, but I'm not a breakfast eater so it could be part of it. I also felt a little dizzy last night. Today, I've been itchy all afternoon, no idea if that means anything...itching boobs, nipples, arms, armpits, back.
But my temp came down a little this morning, still above my coverline, but it's been running 98.3-98.7 since ovulation and on the high end going up up up up each day, dropped down to 98.2 today. So I'm kind of thinking AF is upon me in the next few days.
Good luck everyone! fingers crossed!


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning ladies..... Everyone ok??? 
I didn't sleep at all last night so super tired today (and its only 9.30am!)
AF is due tmrw for me, I'm feeling slightly stressed at the moment so this might delay her which will just add to more frustration!
Anyone tested yet? I have none left so will have to go without until AF arrives 
Mango... I had itchy boobs at about 10dpo but didn't know if this was from the heat??? When are you testing??


----------



## friskyfish

mangotango said:


> Frisky I hope you are feeling better tonight! I have a few times here and there over the past few months burst to tears over silly things but I think it was just PMS tears for me or stress tears. When does your husband come home? I would miss him too! :hugs:
> 10DPO today, much less cramping today but still a little at times. Most noticeable things last night and today..nausea last night, just felt icky! Also this morning a few times, but I'm not a breakfast eater so it could be part of it. I also felt a little dizzy last night. Today, I've been itchy all afternoon, no idea if that means anything...itching boobs, nipples, arms, armpits, back.
> But my temp came down a little this morning, still above my coverline, but it's been running 98.3-98.7 since ovulation and on the high end going up up up up each day, dropped down to 98.2 today. So I'm kind of thinking AF is upon me in the next few days.
> Good luck everyone! fingers crossed!

Thanks mango, Hubby is back for ONE night only on Monday....then back again for 10 days on 11th August :)

I've read Itchy boobs is a symptom, so fingers crossed for you.

Betty, I did another test yesterday..a cheapo one, just because it was there :wacko: Another BFN :( I think it's a good idea for me to get BFN' s early, to help Me prepare for if it's not my month!!....Haha trying to look on the bright side.

Have you got tests in for tomorrow?? I should start spotting today as af is due Sunday. Iv no af cramps or anything yet, which Is unusual for me, as I get them badly in run up to period.

Well, it's another sunny day here in Portsmouth, just seen my neighbours arrive home from hospital with their new baby girl :growlmad: 
God, I'm turning into a bitter horrible person!! Of course I'm happy for them, it's just so upsetting too for me though :shrug: 

Anyway, I'm jabbering. Let me know of any updates girls.

You are all keeping sane....Well a bit sane!! :haha: xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no!!!! You're neighbour has just arrived home with their new baby! Talk about rubbing it in your face! I swear that every time I go out I see about 40 pregnant women, it's like they follow me around to remind me I'm NOT pregnant! Last week 2 girls I went to school with saw me (on the same day! But at different times) and told me that they had just found out they were pregnant, i mean that's just cruel!! I think you just notice these things more when you really want something it's there in your face at all times!!!!
I'm definitely more chilled out, about 5 months ago I was not in a great place with it all, I had to take a massive step back and sort myself out as I was just freaking out about not getting pregnant. Our time will come, we may just have to wait a while..... Chin up and enjoy seeing your husband, even tho is only 24 hours xxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Betty, I know...it does feel like that doesn't it? My friend got pregnant accidentally by missing her pill...I couldn't believe it!! After so long trying....I kinda feel I'm getting in a bad place now, it's all I think about. Month after month I'm feeling more of a failure. :( 
Think I'm just having a bad day today Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Don't beat yourself up.... We all have good months and bad months.... It's hard to stay positive but you have to try and believe that one day it will happen 
Remember, you're not a failure! It's just that mother nature is taking her bloody time!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Don't beat yourself up.... We all have good months and bad months.... It's hard to stay positive but you have to try and believe that one day it will happen
> Remember, you're not a failure! It's just that mother nature is taking her bloody time!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you :hugs: Xx


----------



## mangotango

Bettyt63 said:


> Morning ladies..... Everyone ok???
> I didn't sleep at all last night so super tired today (and its only 9.30am!)
> AF is due tmrw for me, I'm feeling slightly stressed at the moment so this might delay her which will just add to more frustration!
> Anyone tested yet? I have none left so will have to go without until AF arrives
> Mango... I had itchy boobs at about 10dpo but didn't know if this was from the heat??? When are you testing??

Betty, sorry you didn't sleep well! I haven't been sleeping well either. I've tested the past few mornings, all BFN!
I thought Iheard that stress doesn't prolong AF from starting, but it does cause a late ovulation....I hope it doesn't come for you at all!


----------



## lrts79

Hi ladies I would like to join if you don't mind? I have been trying for over a year and I thought I was prego back in august 2012 but I ended up having to go into surgery April 1 2013 for something the doctor called senecei (I don't know if that's how its spelled) I have now had what seemed to be normal periods since. Af is due on Aug. 2 but I probably will not test because in the past I have either gotten false positives or negatives and its becoming heart breaking every month. However my doctor said after a few months of trying we will try clomid if it doesn't happen naturally hoping fore a BFP( but who isn't)


----------



## mangotango

Frisky, keep your attitude positive!! Betty is right! You are not a failure! It is mother nature's way! I know we all get soooo excited that it might be the month for each of us, and we don't want to be deflated when we see the BFN and AF come, but you have to remember it is happening for a reason. It could be a million reasons why and you can't take that blame. Maybe it's God's way sometimes because he can see where our path leads (I'm not super religious, but believe I have a plan in life and that each thing in life -good or bad- has to happen to bring me to today and where I am today in my life). For instance, though I really want that baby, our first month trying in May we didn't know that my husband and I would be starting new jobs this summer...if we'd gotten pregnant, that would've been a difficult thing to take a new job knowing I'm already a few months BFP by the time I start (this week I started the new job). So I feel that it wasn't in the plans for me. Landed the interview and got the job in June, so last cycle was maybe not meant to be either. This month is probably better timing, and It'll be ok if I am BFP because I can still take leave from work according to their policies, but I don't have insurance for August, so I would just wait until September to see the doc. If I end up BFN, then I'll still be ok (sad still) but I tell myself that it might not be the best month to become pregnant. Anyway, I'm rambling again! :wacko: I just want to agree with Betty in that you have to step back and enjoy things in your life at the same time as ttc. Don't let it take up your life, though I feel it takes up mine too and these last few days are the worst to me...I feel like either just give me a BFP or AF just come already! 
You have to enjoy your husband being home!! or use this time to become healthier or help your body to be more baby ready. That's how I feel, I want to be healthier and each BFN cycle, I try to do something more to improve myself. Now if only I could stop drinking espresso filled lattes!! Maybe that's killing my chances of getting BFP?? 

About seeing other pregnant women or new babies...I try to think about it as, you never know each woman's story. These women might have easily conceived, but they might have had troubles and tried for a very long time too. The ones I get bothered by are the people that didn't want to get pregnant or like my husband's cousin...we found out she had a baby about a month ago...she didn't tell Anyone she was pregnant! Not her mom, friends, nobody, and she lives with her mom. She's 19 years old, single so obviously it was either a one nighter or a friend with benefits type of fling. She kept it hidden, though afterwards her mom said she sort of knew...why wouldn't you ask your daughter if you thought she was? (another thing that bothers me, I would be on my 19 yr old daughter if I thought it). So she finally delivered and had some complications and baby had to be in the ICU...that pisses me off. There are people that will never ever be able to have kids and you do this?

Betty, I admire you for being able to step back and not freak out each month. Frisky, how long have you been trying?? Have you guys had any tests done to make sure you and your husband are ok? If we aren't BFP by early September, we'll be seeing my ob/gyn to make sure things are good.

I hope you ladies get that adorable little baby sooner than later!! You deserve it! :dust::dust:


----------



## friskyfish

Welcome Irts :) 

I know it gets more heartbreaking each month, it doesn't get easier.
I remember looking and posting on here last August when I had only been TTC 5 for 3 months & feeling sorry for the girls who had been trying a year more...and now I'm in that bracket :( 

I'd like to thing as Betty said, it's just mother nature taking her time :)

I've tested again and got another BFN again!! 
Also started with period like cramps now, so I know this isn't my month. 
I'm scared to go toilet and find my spotting has started! Trying to hold it in!! Haha Xx


----------



## mangotango

lrts79 said:


> Hi ladies I would like to join if you don't mind? I have been trying for over a year and I thought I was prego back in august 2012 but I ended up having to go into surgery April 1 2013 for something the doctor called senecei (I don't know if that's how its spelled) I have now had what seemed to be normal periods since. Af is due on Aug. 2 but I probably will not test because in the past I have either gotten false positives or negatives and its becoming heart breaking every month. However my doctor said after a few months of trying we will try clomid if it doesn't happen naturally hoping fore a BFP( but who isn't)

Welcome! I hope you get that BFP soon!! That's great your doc is proactive and ready to help you with clomid. My doc had said in April, "if you aren't pregnant in 3 months, I want to see you" and we'll do tests on both me and my husband. He doesn't believe in waiting too long, but i'm also 32, not tooooo old but getting there and he wants to get on it before I'm too old. 
Looking at my charts, I don't think I was even ovulating until last month so last month and this month would be the first 2 normal months for my cycle, so I will see him in September if it doesn't happen this month or in August.

Take care and baby dust to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## friskyfish

mangotango said:


> Frisky, keep your attitude positive!! Betty is right! You are not a failure! It is mother nature's way! I know we all get soooo excited that it might be the month for each of us, and we don't want to be deflated when we see the BFN and AF come, but you have to remember it is happening for a reason. It could be a million reasons why and you can't take that blame. Maybe it's God's way sometimes because he can see where our path leads (I'm not super religious, but believe I have a plan in life and that each thing in life -good or bad- has to happen to bring me to today and where I am today in my life). For instance, though I really want that baby, our first month trying in May we didn't know that my husband and I would be starting new jobs this summer...if we'd gotten pregnant, that would've been a difficult thing to take a new job knowing I'm already a few months BFP by the time I start (this week I started the new job). So I feel that it wasn't in the plans for me. Landed the interview and got the job in June, so last cycle was maybe not meant to be either. This month is probably better timing, and It'll be ok if I am BFP because I can still take leave from work according to their policies, but I don't have insurance for August, so I would just wait until September to see the doc. If I end up BFN, then I'll still be ok (sad still) but I tell myself that it might not be the best month to become pregnant. Anyway, I'm rambling again! :wacko: I just want to agree with Betty in that you have to step back and enjoy things in your life at the same time as ttc. Don't let it take up your life, though I feel it takes up mine too and these last few days are the worst to me...I feel like either just give me a BFP or AF just come already!
> You have to enjoy your husband being home!! or use this time to become healthier or help your body to be more baby ready. That's how I feel, I want to be healthier and each BFN cycle, I try to do something more to improve myself. Now if only I could stop drinking espresso filled lattes!! Maybe that's killing my chances of getting BFP??
> 
> About seeing other pregnant women or new babies...I try to think about it as, you never know each woman's story. These women might have easily conceived, but they might have had troubles and tried for a very long time too. The ones I get bothered by are the people that didn't want to get pregnant or like my husband's cousin...we found out she had a baby about a month ago...she didn't tell Anyone she was pregnant! Not her mom, friends, nobody, and she lives with her mom. She's 19 years old, single so obviously it was either a one nighter or a friend with benefits type of fling. She kept it hidden, though afterwards her mom said she sort of knew...why wouldn't you ask your daughter if you thought she was? (another thing that bothers me, I would be on my 19 yr old daughter if I thought it). So she finally delivered and had some complications and baby had to be in the ICU...that pisses me off. There are people that will never ever be able to have kids and you do this?
> 
> Betty, I admire you for being able to step back and not freak out each month. Frisky, how long have you been trying?? Have you guys had any tests done to make sure you and your husband are ok? If we aren't BFP by early September, we'll be seeing my ob/gyn to make sure things are good.
> 
> I hope you ladies get that adorable little baby sooner than later!! You deserve it! :dust::dust:

Awwwwh mango, you've set me off crying now!! What lovely words...I do hope your right xxx 

I've been TTC 15 months now. My journey hasn't been easy. My first daughter was stillborn at full term in 2003 :cry: Worst time of my life. But makes me think your right about how we may have a path planned. As soon after that I became pregnant with my beautiful son, who is my miracle. :happydance:
After a bad time & break up with his dad, I said I would never go through pregnancy again (the worry was immense) plus I pretty much went through it all alone and brought Joseph up alone. 

Then I met my husband and he changed my perspective on life, he's taken Joe on as his own and will make a brilliant dad.
He so wants us to have a baby and so do I....I came off BC last March & my cycle was up the wall...really heavy periods, sometimes lasting 3 week's. The doc thought it was fibroids, but tests showed an underactive thyroid, which was causing the irratic periods.:wacko:

So, I've been taking the treatment for a while & my last 3 periods have all been regular, so I'm hoping it won't be long for that BFP :)


----------



## mangotango

Sorry in advance if I'm rambling!! and if this ends up super long....I'm going to go crazy! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

I think I'm due for AF Monday...or Tuesday...but could be Wednesday...but I guess it could be Sunday. My cycle started July 1st and my last few cycles have been 33, 27, 29, 30 days. Last cycle was 30. My cycles have been irregular since coming off depo shot and I've now only had 4 "somewhat normal" months, with last month and this month looking like I actually ovulated & sustained an elevated temp showing progesterone was present according to my temps. 3 cycles ago I don't think I had the progesterone side because though it looks like I ovulated, my temps were all over above and below my coverline. With all these crazy cycles, I know my body is probably still regulating itself. Only thing that seems to be exact so far is my ovulation day has been on CD15 for 3 cycles in a row. I've also had crazy different symptoms in the tww each month. Every month it's something new. Like itchy boobs this month?!? and the first month I had horrible painful boobs that I've never experienced ever in my life. So now I don't know what to expect...what to call pms because I don't have a "normal" pms yet. The only pms symptom I ever got in the past was some mild cramps the day or so before AF.

These cramps make me feel like AF is coming ANY day now...but it felt like that last Saturday. And since I don't even know when AF is really due, it's driving me crazy. New symptom last night...after itching boobs all day, there's a reddned area on one that looks like a bunch of red capillaries on the side of my boob. I don't know if my aerolas look darker or not?!? I can't tell, will it be obvious when they are?? but this spot with the capillaries is new. I know that they're supposed to get veiny when BFP, but I don't think they are, again, I can't tell so I'm guessing they aren't.

So now I sit and wait and go crazy not knowing if my body has new PMS symptoms I can add to the list or if my body is getting ready to home a fetus. This is the hardest part of the month for me, I'm still going to look at anything that happens in a positive eye (again, check in on me in a year and that may change :nope:) but as AF gets closer, each BFN I get makes me feel like "nope, it's not going to happen this month or I'd already have a BFP or an obvious pregnancy sign." I just hope AF comes on time on Monday and I'm not waiting 2 extra days like last cycle...it's awful to tease us by being late. My brain is completely taken up by this, I think my husband notices it too and I just want to have a happy weekend with him and not think about pregnancy..unless I get a BFP of course. My temp had gone down a little yesterday I said, but it went back up a little today, not as high as it was, but it did come up...I also think the temp outside plays a role as it was soooo hot and now it's been much cooler the past few days. I think if it goes back down at all that I'm out for the month.

Again, sorry for rambling! I can't wait for us all to hopefully get :bfp:
Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## mangotango

Awww frisky, I'm sorry! :hugs: :hugs:
That is awful you had a stillborn baby! But, yes, look at the son you have now! My mom had a miscarriage after my brother and if it weren't for miscarrying- I wouldn't be here! Everything in life happens for a reason and just don't ever forget that! That's good news you've had 3 normal periods now. That was the special number my ob/gyn gave me...he wants to see 3 normal before we conceive. Otherwise we could end up miscarrying or not implanting correctly if our bodies just aren't ready. Gosh, look how much birth control F's up our bodies!! I was wondering if I had a thyroid problem too but looks like I don't since I know that affects our cycles.
Good luck darling!


----------



## friskyfish

mangotango said:


> Sorry in advance if I'm rambling!! and if this ends up super long....I'm going to go crazy! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I think I'm due for AF Monday...or Tuesday...but could be Wednesday...but I guess it could be Sunday. My cycle started July 1st and my last few cycles have been 33, 27, 29, 30 days. Last cycle was 30. My cycles have been irregular since coming off depo shot and I've now only had 4 "somewhat normal" months, with last month and this month looking like I actually ovulated & sustained an elevated temp showing progesterone was present according to my temps. 3 cycles ago I don't think I had the progesterone side because though it looks like I ovulated, my temps were all over above and below my coverline. With all these crazy cycles, I know my body is probably still regulating itself. Only thing that seems to be exact so far is my ovulation day has been on CD15 for 3 cycles in a row. I've also had crazy different symptoms in the tww each month. Every month it's something new. Like itchy boobs this month?!? and the first month I had horrible painful boobs that I've never experienced ever in my life. So now I don't know what to expect...what to call pms because I don't have a "normal" pms yet. The only pms symptom I ever got in the past was some mild cramps the day or so before AF.
> 
> These cramps make me feel like AF is coming ANY day now...but it felt like that last Saturday. And since I don't even know when AF is really due, it's driving me crazy. New symptom last night...after itching boobs all day, there's a reddned area on one that looks like a bunch of red capillaries on the side of my boob. I don't know if my aerolas look darker or not?!? I can't tell, will it be obvious when they are?? but this spot with the capillaries is new. I know that they're supposed to get veiny when BFP, but I don't think they are, again, I can't tell so I'm guessing they aren't.
> 
> So now I sit and wait and go crazy not knowing if my body has new PMS symptoms I can add to the list or if my body is getting ready to home a fetus. This is the hardest part of the month for me, I'm still going to look at anything that happens in a positive eye (again, check in on me in a year and that may change :nope:) but as AF gets closer, each BFN I get makes me feel like "nope, it's not going to happen this month or I'd already have a BFP or an obvious pregnancy sign." I just hope AF comes on time on Monday and I'm not waiting 2 extra days like last cycle...it's awful to tease us by being late. My brain is completely taken up by this, I think my husband notices it too and I just want to have a happy weekend with him and not think about pregnancy..unless I get a BFP of course. My temp had gone down a little yesterday I said, but it went back up a little today, not as high as it was, but it did come up...I also think the temp outside plays a role as it was soooo hot and now it's been much cooler the past few days. I think if it goes back down at all that I'm out for the month.
> 
> Again, sorry for rambling! I can't wait for us all to hopefully get :bfp:
> Have a great weekend ladies!

I've never temped, so I'm not too clued up on that sorry mango :( But your other symptoms sound promising. Also, some people don't get their BFP' s till way past OVD 14....I need to listen to my own advice sometimes!! Haha
Also, how accurate are the opk' s? My doctor told me to stop using them, as they add stress and are not reliable? 

I'm currently running a bath as my cramps are killing in my tummy. And my tummy has gone HUGE :growlmad: A sure sign for me that I'm out xxx 

Thanks again for your kind words and listening :hugs: Xx


----------



## mangotango

friskyfish said:


> [
> 
> I've never temped, so I'm not too clued up on that sorry mango :( But your other symptoms sound promising. Also, some people don't get their BFP' s till way past OVD 14....I need to listen to my own advice sometimes!! Haha
> Also, how accurate are the opk' s? My doctor told me to stop using them, as they add stress and are not reliable?
> 
> I'm currently running a bath as my cramps are killing in my tummy. And my tummy has gone HUGE :growlmad: A sure sign for me that I'm out xxx
> 
> Thanks again for your kind words and listening :hugs: Xx

Thanks for the encouragement! I really do feel like the boob symptom is saying I'm preggo, the one just looks odd to me! But I know from the past few months you just never really know until that BFP comes or AF shows!

I use OPK's but more to "confirm" ovulation is coming. If you don't catch the LH surge at the right time, they aren't always helpful. A positive means that ovulation "should" come in 24-36ish hours, but you don't know where you are in the LH surge, meaning it could be the beginning of the surge and ovulation will be in 2 days or it's the end of the surge and ovulation is in a few hours. Does that make sense? If you don't pee on that stick at the right time, you might miss a positive reading. Last cycle I had 2 days in a row that were pretty dark positives but this month I only had 1 day that was a dark positive. I checked the next day and it was negative so I figured I'd probably be Oing if I didn't already and the next day was my temp spike. So it's more of a confirmation and way to say it should be coming, and then the temp confirms it came. For me, I see it's positive and then make sure I don't miss that day BDing! As I continue charting I'm sure I'll understand better and see if I always O on the same cycle day like I have been. But in reality, I don't think it's truly necessary to OPK if I'm charting temps.

I hope your cramps feel better! Enjoy your bath!


----------



## lrts79

friskyfish said:


> Welcome Irts :)
> 
> I know it gets more heartbreaking each month, it doesn't get easier.
> I remember looking and posting on here last August when I had only been TTC 5 for 3 months & feeling sorry for the girls who had been trying a year more...and now I'm in that bracket :(
> 
> I'd like to thing as Betty said, it's just mother nature taking her time :)
> 
> I've tested again and got another BFN again!!
> Also started with period like cramps now, so I know this isn't my month.
> I'm scared to go toilet and find my spotting has started! Trying to hold it in!! Haha Xx

Thanks for the welcome friskyfish I used to think I was so foolish to want to be pregnant so bad, I'm glad that I'm not alone.


----------



## lrts79

Mangotango thanks for the post I go through the same thing every month, I am just hoping for the day when I will be pregnant with DH baby.

Baby dust to us all :dust:


----------



## friskyfish

Irts, you are not foolish & far from alone my lovely :)

Where are you up to now? Have you tested?
My AF due tomorrow, scared to wipe after loo in case I see the spotting, which, according to my calender SHOULD start today. Iv had cramps last night, bad ones...I'm also feeling like I need to go to the toilet with these cramps, but nothing happens?? 
Tested with fmu on a cheap test ( 3 for a pound) BFN

My cycles used to be 35 days long instead of 28.
I'm hoping they havnt just gone back to 35??
Mango, I'm gonna start temping next cycle I think. 

How's everyone else today?? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, have you tested?? I hope the witch has stayed away Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Only me again...hope everyone's ok.
My son's playing out so I'm obviously stalking posts on here! Haaha

Still got slight cramping but no sore boobs
I've been thinking about some pregnancy symptoms & before all this TTC, charting and tww...nobody really noticed symptoms before hand. Well I didn't anyways, some women don't notice till a week after missed af. I think I'm looking too hard, I need something else to keep Me occupied...how hard is it NOT to obsess though?? Wish I could go back to the care free days 

I keep getting wet down there (tmi I know, sorry) and I keep racing to toilet thinking af is here, but nothing yet, not even spotting.

Does anyone know if anyone has had a BFN day before af due, then gone on to get a positive??

Look at me...clinging on for dear life to last chance of hope! X 

Sorry to ramble on, hope your all enjoying your weekend xxx


----------



## Katlaw

Hello Ladies, how are you all? I've been keeping up with you all just being quiet while I wait for this tww to be over!! I want so badly to see a BFP anywhere on this thread.. It gives me hope to see it happen for anyone of us.


----------



## friskyfish

Katlaw said:


> Hello Ladies, how are you all? I've been keeping up with you all just being quiet while I wait for this tww to be over!! I want so badly to see a BFP anywhere on this thread.. It gives me hope to see it happen for anyone of us.

Hey, how are you? When is af due & have you tested yet? 

I so hope we are a lucky thread xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ladies hello!!! I feel like I have missed out on so much after being AWOL last night!!!!
Frisky, so sorry to hear about your stillborn, breaks my heart! 
Mango.... Such lovely words 
Welcome irts, feels like we have a lovely little thread going on here, I really feel a connection with you girls xxxx
Kat, how are you doing????
So AF is due for me today/tmrw.... I have absolutely no symptoms of either pg or AF so I'm in total limbo! I still don't think it's my month but that doesn't phase me.... If AF hasn't arrived by Tuesday I will use one of my super special clearblue digital tests that I have had stashed away for the last 6 months (I really don't want to use them as they are so bloody expensive!!!) 
Ps: I have a feeling that someone on this thread with get a BFP this cycle!!!!!! I have everything crossed!!! 
Mango you seem to be having some positive symptoms!!!!!
Keep posting ladies, it's so nice to chat with you all


----------



## friskyfish

Hello Betty, was beginning to worry about you!! Haha ;) 

I'm exactly the same, all symptoms of pregnancy and af have gone now, which is unusual for me as I do suffer bad with cramps & boob ache before af.
I'm wondering if I've got a longer cycle this time, it has been 35 days before now. I thought it had sorted itself out now though to 28-29 days!! 

If I'm gonna get af, I just want it done with now & concentrate on next cycle...as hubby will be home around the correct dates ;)
I had all hopes up earlier this week, but I've kind of resided to the fact this isn't my month now.
I've bought loads of cheap tests, just for the sake of it. If by some miracle, af doesn't show. Then I'll be purchasing a clear blue too. They ARE expensive...only worth it if you get that BFP!! Haha 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow betty, or today as it's now early hours of sunday..lets hope the witch stays away from us both xxx let us know of any developments.


----------



## Katlaw

@friskyfish, I'm fine thanks. AF is due Wednesday...


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning ladies..... No AF for me but will not be testing as I had cramps last night in bed and feels like she could show up later today, right on cue!!!! 
Will keep you posted.... 
Hope everyone is feeling ok today... Kat, mango, irts do you guys have any new symptoms???
Frisky, what DPO are you now? Are you gonna test today???
Have a lovely day girls.... I will be back online later this evening as I'm about to go to a charity event now


----------



## Katlaw

AF came early.. I'm out. Next step will be to check and see of I have endometriosis.


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh kat..... I'm sorry :-(
I also have endo, I had it pretty bad at one point and miraculously fell pg with my daughter! It can still happen for you, keep strong.
I'm sure I will be joining you soon and onto the next cycle we go!!!!
Stay positive and keep posting, we are all with you:hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Katlaw said:


> AF came early.. I'm out. Next step will be to check and see of I have endometriosis.

Oh Kat, I'm so sorry..big hugs to you :hugs:

Let's hope you get some answers and then you can move forward with it Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning Betty, 

Not sure what Dpo I am, I reckon I'm 14 or there abouts.
Tested this morning BFN of course, think af will show later as she always does. No symptoms at all though.

Enjoy your charity function, I'm off to clean my house in preparation for hubby return tomorrow!! Haha Xx


----------



## lrts79

Hello ladies just an update I am now 10 dpo and symptoms are minimal, slightly, sore boods mild cramps, I don't know if this is tmi but creamy white cm, and the cervix is closed. I will keep you posted ladies how's everyone else.


----------



## lrts79

friskyfish said:


> Irts, you are not foolish & far from alone my lovely :)
> 
> Where are you up to now? Have you tested?
> My AF due tomorrow, scared to wipe after loo in case I see the spotting, which, according to my calender SHOULD start today. Iv had cramps last night, bad ones...I'm also feeling like I need to go to the toilet with these cramps, but nothing happens??
> Tested with fmu on a cheap test ( 3 for a pound) BFN
> 
> My cycles used to be 35 days long instead of 28.
> I'm hoping they havnt just gone back to 35??
> Mango, I'm gonna start temping next cycle I think.
> 
> How's everyone else today?? Xx

Friskyfish what is your status please.


----------



## friskyfish

I'm still waiting on af to arrive today or tomorrow.

I've no symptoms of anything now...not even cramps, just a slight headache and a cough? 

Tested this morning and bfn xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Still nothing from me.... Prob tonight/early tmrw I reckon.... Mango, how you feeling??? Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Hi girls..... Still nothing from me.... Prob tonight/early tmrw I reckon.... Mango, how you feeling??? Hope you're ok :hugs:

I think the same betty...either tonight or tomorrow. I've got one test left that I'm gonna save till Tuesday if she still isn't here. 
Been having shooting pains in boobs on & off for the past hour, I always get sore boobs before af though :wacko:

Sorry, I feel like I keep repeating myself to everyone!! Haaha 
Think hubby coming home will take my mind of it a bit xxx


----------



## lilly88

Hi Ladies

Can I join the fun? 

TTC #1 for the last 5 months (this will be our sixth) and no joy as yet! I'm 9dpo today and have been having quite a bit of CM the last few days but i can't remember the pattern from the last few months so can't really say if it's out of the ordinary for me. 

AF is due Friday 2nd and if she's still not here we'll test on the morning of the 3rd. 

Trying not to SS as it drives me mad but my attempts have been futile unfortunately. Feeling shattered today with waves of really gentle nausea but I have had a seriously stressful/busy couple of weeks so it could very well be that. No sore boobs but then I don't even get them when I have AF - in fact I've never had that! 

Really really don't want to see AF on Friday! 

Good luck ladies! x


----------



## Bettyt63

Welcome Lilly..... I also had an abundance of CM this cycle (was really unusual for me) but that lasted about 5 days then I totally dried up.... AF due today so just waiting for her to arrive.... 
Frisky, I bet you can't wait to see your husband!!!
Kat, I meant to ask you if you have very heavy, painful periods???


----------



## friskyfish

lilly88 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join the fun?
> 
> TTC #1 for the last 5 months (this will be our sixth) and no joy as yet! I'm 9dpo today and have been having quite a bit of CM the last few days but i can't remember the pattern from the last few months so can't really say if it's out of the ordinary for me.
> 
> AF is due Friday 2nd and if she's still not here we'll test on the morning of the 3rd.
> 
> Trying not to SS as it drives me mad but my attempts have been futile unfortunately. Feeling shattered today with waves of really gentle nausea but I have had a seriously stressful/busy couple of weeks so it could very well be that. No sore boobs but then I don't even get them when I have AF - in fact I've never had that!
> 
> Really really don't want to see AF on Friday!
> 
> Good luck ladies! x

Hi Lilly & welcome :)

It's so hard not to symptom spot isn't it? I tell myself every month I'm not going to do it, then drive myself crazy with it :wacko:

Your symptoms sound promising, I think anything unusual is promising. Let us know of any more.

Good luck and love to you :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

And betty.....Oh yes...cannot physically WAIT to see him!! Haaha ;) Xx


----------



## lrts79

lilly88 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join the fun?
> 
> TTC #1 for the last 5 months (this will be our sixth) and no joy as yet! I'm 9dpo today and have been having quite a bit of CM the last few days but i can't remember the pattern from the last few months so can't really say if it's out of the ordinary for me.
> 
> AF is due Friday 2nd and if she's still not here we'll test on the morning of the 3rd.
> 
> Trying not to SS as it drives me mad but my attempts have been futile unfortunately. Feeling shattered today with waves of really gentle nausea but I have had a seriously stressful/busy couple of weeks so it could very well be that. No sore boobs but then I don't even get them when I have AF - in fact I've never had that!
> 
> Really really don't want to see AF on Friday!
> 
> Good luck ladies! x

Hi lilly welcome , the ladies here are really nice. Hoping for bfp for all.


----------



## Bettyt63

Well ladies, I've just read a story in the mail regarding the 'smooth' natural birth of the new little prince and how Kate Middleton had the birth she always wanted and now I'm in tears..... Which, means only one thing! AF is so close! I always get really irritated and/or upset right before she comes :cry: :cry:


----------



## friskyfish

Oh noooo :( 

On a positive note, being emotional is also a pregnancy symptom? 

Looks like me and you are both in limbo at the minute betty.

If the witch does show for us, at least we can all be buddies next cycle hey?? :)

I've had tummy cramps tonight and had to run to the toilet...very odd.
Probably my cooking!! Haha

Or the whole worry of this, I am a massive worrier.
Hope everyone is ok?

Massive thunderstorms here tonight..ha, hope that's not a sign for me! ;) Xx


----------



## lrts79

Bettyt63 said:


> Well ladies, I've just read a story in the mail regarding the 'smooth' natural birth of the new little prince and how Kate Middleton had the birth she always wanted and now I'm in tears..... Which, means only one thing! AF is so close! I always get really irritated and/or upset right before she comes :cry: :cry:

Don't count youself out until she shows praying for bfps:dust:


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes, if AF shows for all of us then let's all buddy up next cycle.... That would be great 
Will keep you posted in the morning as I'm off to get some much needed beauty sleep now.
Nite all :sleep:


----------



## mangotango

Hi ladies! How is everyone feeling and doing?! Not much to report here, AF is due anywhere from tomorrow to Wednesday I figure. I don't have any signs of AF except my temp came down a little the past 2 days but it's still above my cover line. Could have been the Tylenol I took last night before bed?? I had an awful headache most of the day yesterday. Or my temp is saying AF is coming. Oh the limbo of AF vs. BFP sucks!! I had a little dizziness and nausea yesterday too, otherwise nothing new for symptoms. I'm just waiting now to see what happens!
I tested this morning and it of course was negative. I won't test tomorrow morning because if it is positive I don't want to go to work thinking about it all day! I *might* test in the evening but probably wait until Tuesday morning.

I hope all you ladies don't get AF!! I also feel like any day now I will come on here and one of you will be saying you are :bfp:


----------



## mangotango

Katlaw said:


> AF came early.. I'm out. Next step will be to check and see of I have endometriosis.

:hugs: Sorry to hear that Kat!


----------



## Katlaw

Hey ladies, I'm staying in with you all... I hope someone gets a BFP soon. We need it!! Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## lrts79

So I had some spotting today post coital but not enough for me to say I,m out just yet. I will keep you all updated :dust: to all.


----------



## friskyfish

Katlaw said:


> Hey ladies, I'm staying in with you all... I hope someone gets a BFP soon. We need it!! Baby dust to all!!!

Bless you Kat & thank you :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you irts xxx 

Well I woke up at 5 to let cat in from the rain, so obviously I tested, was gonna save it till wed. BFN :( Af should deffo be here today.

I'm off now to watch my husband's ship come in at the dockyard :) 
Really wish I had that BFP to welcome him home with.

Oh well xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Stay with us kat!!!! 
Frisky, enjoy your time with hubby and you're still not out yet!!!
No AF yet for me but lots of cramps so she is just teasing me! So unfair....
Mango, irts.... Keep us posted. We are literally all due at exactly the same time  
Will update tonight. Enjoy the day girls x


----------



## lilly88

friskyfish said:


> lilly88 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join the fun?
> 
> TTC #1 for the last 5 months (this will be our sixth) and no joy as yet! I'm 9dpo today and have been having quite a bit of CM the last few days but i can't remember the pattern from the last few months so can't really say if it's out of the ordinary for me.
> 
> AF is due Friday 2nd and if she's still not here we'll test on the morning of the 3rd.
> 
> Trying not to SS as it drives me mad but my attempts have been futile unfortunately. Feeling shattered today with waves of really gentle nausea but I have had a seriously stressful/busy couple of weeks so it could very well be that. No sore boobs but then I don't even get them when I have AF - in fact I've never had that!
> 
> Really really don't want to see AF on Friday!
> 
> Good luck ladies! x
> 
> Hi Lilly & welcome :)
> 
> It's so hard not to symptom spot isn't it? I tell myself every month I'm not going to do it, then drive myself crazy with it :wacko:
> 
> Your symptoms sound promising, I think anything unusual is promising. Let us know of any more.
> 
> Good luck and love to you :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! 

Nothing really but was in the gym this morning and had pains down low - hoping it's something good and not my body preparing for AF. But she's not due until Friday so hopefully plenty of time for good things to happen! 

Sorry to hear about the BFN - you're not out until she shows though! My friend tested on the day AF was due and it was negative and she only got a positive the week after! 

x x


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks for telling us about your friend Lilly, hopefully I'm still in with a chance.
Mango, you will be very strong not to test till wed, ill keep everything crossed for you :)

Betty, husband not allowed off ship till teatime Haha, so I came home alone.

Had a really bad dizzy spell earlier, had to cling on for dear life to the wall as I thought I was going to faint. Also had a really bad sore throat all morning. It hurt to swallow, and now it's gone?? Very weird. Hope I'm not coming down with something
Apart from that I have no af symptoms today, cramping seems to have gone too. I'm going to count tomorrow as being officially 1 day late now Xx


----------



## lilly88

All sounds very positive Frisky! 

Just went to the shops and "accidentally" found myself in the tests aisle. Sooo nearly bought one but didn't! If I had of, i'm 100% sure I'd have tested as soon as I got back to work! Can't believe I have this cast iron willpower, not sure where it came from!


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaaaaaahaa wish I could do that...I'm purposely not going to any shop or anywhere that's near a shop!! 

Do you think it's worth me biting the bullet & buying a frer or a clear blue digital test rather than these shit ones I'm using?? Kinda scared though, as I know a BFN on those literally mean game over! Xx


----------



## lilly88

I guess it's the ICs you're using? I'm not sure as the ICs have a really low mlu level so they're probably no different to more expensive ones but maybe a FRER might be worth a buy? 

I know what you mean about game over. I find with the ICs I spend ages pouring over them trying to see whether I can see a line or not but with the more expensive ones, if it's negative, it's negative lol!

My friend has her first scan next week and I really want a BFP this week or I'll be miserable when she's showing me the pictures!! Childish, i know!


----------



## friskyfish

I'm out :( 

Checked cervix position & immediately started spotting.

Absolutely gutted, I don't know how many more months I can physically & mentally cope with this disappointment.

At least I can have a bloody good drink when I visit my sister next weekend xx


----------



## lilly88

Oh I'm so sorry Frisky. That exact thing happened to me last month, I checked at 14dpo to see if it was high and there was blood :nope:

I also can totally relate to the agony (as can we all) about the dissapointment of a month gone by. It will happen - it's just that it's not meant to be this month for whatever reason. 

Next month will be your month - positive thoughts!


----------



## friskyfish

lilly88 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry Frisky. That exact thing happened to me last month, I checked at 14dpo to see if it was high and there was blood :nope:
> 
> I also can totally relate to the agony (as can we all) about the dissapointment of a month gone by. It will happen - it's just that it's not meant to be this month for whatever reason.
> 
> Next month will be your month - positive thoughts!

Thank you Xx this just made me cry xxx :hugs:


----------



## lrts79

friskyfish said:


> I'm out :(
> 
> Checked cervix position & immediately started spotting.
> 
> Absolutely gutted, I don't know how many more months I can physically & mentally cope with this disappointment.
> 
> At least I can have a bloody good drink when I visit my sister next weekend xx

Sorry to hear that:( and I know what you mean. A drink is in order after the tww that ends with :bfn: hoping for better news next cycle keep us posted.


----------



## lrts79

Ladies Af is due thursday who thinks I should test in the morning? :thumbup:


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks girls :)

I'm quite glad af was here on expected day actually. As I suffer from underactive thyroid, it has messed with my cycle & periods for months. But it looks like it's under control now, as the past 3 months have been bang on 28 days, so my body seems to be getting back to normal.

Irts, I find testing early prepares you for what might be at the end of this. And you never know, you may even get your BFP :) but don't be disheartened if you don't. It's still early day's xxx 

I'm sticking on this thread ready for the next 2WW

Where we will ALL get those BFP's xxx


----------



## lilly88

friskyfish said:


> lilly88 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry Frisky. That exact thing happened to me last month, I checked at 14dpo to see if it was high and there was blood :nope:
> 
> I also can totally relate to the agony (as can we all) about the dissapointment of a month gone by. It will happen - it's just that it's not meant to be this month for whatever reason.
> 
> Next month will be your month - positive thoughts!
> 
> Thank you Xx this just made me cry xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope good tears as I'll feel bad otherwise! 

x x


----------



## lrts79

friskyfish said:


> Thanks girls :)
> 
> I'm quite glad af was here on expected day actually. As I suffer from underactive thyroid, it has messed with my cycle & periods for months. But it looks like it's under control now, as the past 3 months have been bang on 28 days, so my body seems to be getting back to normal.
> 
> Irts, I find testing early prepares you for what might be at the end of this. And you never know, you may even get your BFP :) but don't be disheartened if you don't. It's still early day's xxx
> 
> I'm sticking on this thread ready for the next 2WW
> 
> Where we will ALL get those BFP's xxx

I am going to test in the morning and will post the results as soon as I get the until then ladies. :dust: to all


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaaaaaahaa yes it was good tears, I'm an emotional wreck. Thought I'd be in with a chance because of the dizzy spells. I'm still confused as to why I've no af pains?? I've Been off work with them before now because I suffer that bad. Af isn't in flow yet...just had spots of creamy brown ( tmi sorry) when I checked cervix.
So maybe I'll get the pains when she's fully here. Xx


----------



## lilly88

friskyfish said:


> Haaaaaaaahaa yes it was good tears, I'm an emotional wreck. Thought I'd be in with a chance because of the dizzy spells. I'm still confused as to why I've no af pains?? I've Been off work with them before now because I suffer that bad. Af isn't in flow yet...just had spots of creamy brown ( tmi sorry) when I checked cervix.
> So maybe I'll get the pains when she's fully here. Xx

I hate to get your hopes up but there's a chance this isn't AF! Does she usually show full flow? Mine always leaves me wondering until the next day as it starts so light!


----------



## friskyfish

Well I normally get spotting 2 days before, accompanied by terrible cramps in boobs and tummy. So I'll just have to see, I'm pretty sure it's her though xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry, when I spot, it is usually a dark red xxx don't wanna fiddle around 'up there' too much haha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky, so sorry chick.... Please stay strong, it's not the end, just a little set back! Next cycle is just round the corner and I feel we have a really good group to help us get through the tough times! Sending you hugs.... Get that wine opened!!!! I'm with you all the way until you get that BFP!
Irts - looking forward to hearing from you tmrw, fingers crossed!
I'm still waiting for the witch, she is just being plain awkward now by not showin her face! I'm 2 days late (3 tmrw) I refuse to use the clearblue digital!
How is everyone else???
Lilly, when are you testing?
Mango and Kat, how are you both?? 
Are we all sticking together next cycle???? Those who get their BFP I will be stalking!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh frisky, so sorry chick.... Please stay strong, it's not the end, just a little set back! Next cycle is just round the corner and I feel we have a really good group to help us get through the tough times! Sending you hugs.... Get that wine opened!!!! I'm with you all the way until you get that BFP!
> Irts - looking forward to hearing from you tmrw, fingers crossed!
> I'm still waiting for the witch, she is just being plain awkward now by not showin her face! I'm 2 days late (3 tmrw) I refuse to use the clearblue digital!
> How is everyone else???
> Lilly, when are you testing?
> Mango and Kat, how are you both??
> Are we all sticking together next cycle???? Those who get their BFP I will be stalking!!!

Oh my days betty TEST already!! Haha Xx 
I'm sticking with you all on here if you don't mind :thumbup: Xx


----------



## lrts79

Well ladies update I tested this morning at about 3:30 and :nope: nothing. So if I am not pregnant I wish my period will hurry up and come already.

Bettyt63 , Mango, Lilly keep us posted with your results fingersx . :dust:

Frisky we could still be in this I am going to test again Thursday if af doesn't sho.


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... How are we all today?
Still no AF for me, had cramps all through the night and got up 3 times as I thought she had arrived! Also had the most vivid dream where I used my clearblue digital test and it was positive! Honestly, the dream was so real, I woke up and I was so upset :-(
I will keep you all posted.
Irts, it's still early for you so don't give up!
Frisky, is AF in full force or a you still spotting????


----------



## lilly88

Morning all. 

Testing on Saturday if she doesn't show on Friday. 

Got up this morning and had about 30 seconds of a bad cramp really really low down and now feel nauseas and keep gagging. Not sure whether because I want to feel sick (sadistically), i'm bringing it on myself? 

Frisky - is it full flow?? 

Betty - when is AF due? 

Sorry lrts :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning beautiful ladies. Made me smile seeing all your posts just now :) 

Betty, will you be testing tomorrow if no show? So excited for you, I have everything crossed. I know those dreams, I had one where I told hubby I was pregnant, I woke up gutted :( 

Irts, betty is right, it is still early day's. Let's hope your luck changes soon :)

Lilly, it all sounds promising towards your BFP 

Well, I'm not full flow at all, I've still no cramps or sore boobs. Sorry if this is tmi, but I used s tampon & when I removed it, it was like a creamy pink discharge/stain on it. I normally have very heavy periods, with blood clots. And that feeling where you can just 'feel' it leaving your body. I'm not using a tampon now as there's not much there, it's not even there when I wipe?
I also did My workout DVD and thought I could feel her coming, so legged it to bathroom and nothing there.
It'll probably get heavier by this afternoon xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, when was the last time you tested???? Maybe it's worth testing again tmrw if you are still spotting????
Lilly, AF was due for me last Saturday so is now 3 days late. I still really feel that she is going to arrive any moment as I have the cramps I normally get, but absolutely no pg symptoms which is why I hold out no hope and refuse to test!!!
Keep me posted ladies, I'm off to work for a couple of hours xxx


----------



## friskyfish

I last tested yesterday morning at 5am. I guess I'll just have to wait.....Your so strong not testing! Cramping is a very common symptom, so don't loose hope just yet. :)

I find it too much of a coincidence to have spotting day after af due? What else could it be? I'm just been cynical I guess. But I'll keep you all posted at how this spotting progresses.

Still having bad dizzy spells too Xx 

Have a good day at work betty xxx


----------



## lilly88

I'm really hoping that she doesn't show full AF for you Frisky. Sorry to bring my friend up again but this is exactly what happened to her, she had brown/milky stuff on the day AF was due and a bit the day after and I think it was 5/6 days after that she got her BFP! 

I feel really negative about this cycle, escpecially as next cycle will be our last until next January because of my potential due date not being able to fall between June and September next year. I guess a few months break will do me good but I so so so want this to be the one.


----------



## friskyfish

Oh gosh lilly, I really hope this is your month. If not, then I'll be here cheering you on for next month!! :) 

Thanks for the encouraging words about your friend. That's a great story. Imagine the shock if that happened? I'm never that lucky though xxx


----------



## friskyfish

And here's the boob ache :( Xx


----------



## lilly88

I know - she thought she was totally out but she's now got her first scan next week. 

the boob ache could be something else?? Bad boobies! :holly:


----------



## mangotango

I'm out ladies! My temp was down again yesterday and this morning and I woke with awful cramps this morning (the ones that REALLY feel like AF right in the middle lower area like something was going to rip out of me)...sure enough went to the bathroom and :witch::witch::witch:

Eh, oh well, my husband said "I guess we will just practice more and do it even more this time." 

Our bodies are crazy!!! crazy crazy crazy! The cramps I had for the past week...wth? Maybe it was trying to implant and just couldn't...or my body is wacko! :wacko: 

To be honest, I don't feel too sad today. I sort of knew when my temp dropped that AF was on it's way soon. (for real, those of you that don't temp, it is sooooo helpful in knowing what the body is doing. I highly recommend it to see your O day and see those temp spikes/drops.) I felt absolutely no cramps or anything yesterday or the day before signaling my period was coming, only way I knew was the temp dropping. So I was just "waiting" for it. 

My insurance kicks in again Sept. 1st so I'm going to make an appointment with my ob/gyn for early sept and either I'll be pregnant and need an ultrasound, or we'll fail again and we'll need some diagnostic testing.

For now, I'm going to re-focus on my health and eating right and exercise, I'm a little "fluffy" and would like to lose a little weight and maybe that is holding us back a little?? Either way I want to be healthy when a BFP does occur.

I wish everyone the best!! You ladies are a great support group and I'm glad to go through this with you!:hugs:

Now I want to read about some BFP's!!!! Bring them on ladies!!


----------



## mangotango

Frisky, That is too bad you're spotting...but...like everyone else is asking..is it full flow yet? The body, what an awful tease- spotting can be a part of pregnancy but also AF. I never spot before AF, it usually just comes on full force suddenly! I agree, it is coincidental for spotting/flow to start right when AF is due and it still be a BFP, but I'm hoping for you! I even hope for myself too but I know I'm just wasting my emotions on it. That is good that it is right on the 28 days though, it helps to give you that date that you know (or are pretty sure) that it is due. Mine has been 27-33 days but I'm hoping it's normalizing since last cycle and this time are both 29 days. First time it was the same 2 cycles in a row. 
I had dizziness too and that really threw me also. I hope your dizziness is better and if you aren't flowing full speed heavy, I hope it is a BFP instead!

Lrts, I'm sorry you got the :bfn:. I feel like you, when it gets to this point, I just want AF to hurry up and come too! I think out of the whole cyclic month, the 2 days leading to when AF is due are the hardest to deal with. But until AF shows, you are still in the running!!! I am thinking of you and hope you get :bfp::bfp: and not :witch::af::af:

Betty, test!!! I think you had that dream because you don't want to use a clear blue! I never knew that they tend (or seem to) give false positives. I'm so glad I know that! Any show of AF or that it is coming for you? I'm stalking you and everyone else here! I want to see those BFP posts!! 

Lilly, I wish you lots of :dust::dust::dust::af: for when you test this weekend!


----------



## lilly88

Eek - just did a First Response (not the early one) and got a BFP! It's not as dark as the control line just yet but i'm only 11dpo so I wouldn't expect it to be. But it's so pink and it came up straight away! 

I'll do another in the morning but I'm so excited! 

This is the start of our BFPs on this thread (though I really want to get past this weekend so I know it's not a chemical). 

x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## friskyfish

lilly88 said:


> Eek - just did a First Response (not the early one) and got a BFP! It's not as dark as the control line just yet but i'm only 11dpo so I wouldn't expect it to be. But it's so pink and it came up straight away!
> 
> I'll do another in the morning but I'm so excited!
> 
> This is the start of our BFPs on this thread (though I really want to get past this weekend so I know it's not a chemical).
> 
> x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh my God!!! :happydance:

That's AMAZING news Lilly!! 
I'm genuinely made up for you Xx let's hope your BFP rubs off on us for next cycle!! :happydance: Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Mango....Sorry to hear that :( Xx

Let's keep positive & look forward to all the ups and downs of the tww next month!! Xx :hugs: Xx


----------



## lilly88

friskyfish said:


> lilly88 said:
> 
> 
> Eek - just did a First Response (not the early one) and got a BFP! It's not as dark as the control line just yet but i'm only 11dpo so I wouldn't expect it to be. But it's so pink and it came up straight away!
> 
> I'll do another in the morning but I'm so excited!
> 
> This is the start of our BFPs on this thread (though I really want to get past this weekend so I know it's not a chemical).
> 
> x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh my God!!! :happydance:
> 
> That's AMAZING news Lilly!!
> I'm genuinely made up for you Xx let's hope your BFP rubs off on us for next cycle!! :happydance: XxxClick to expand...

Thank you! So happy it's unreal! x x


----------



## Bettyt63

lilly88 said:


> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilly88 said:
> 
> 
> Eek - just did a First Response (not the early one) and got a BFP! It's not as dark as the control line just yet but i'm only 11dpo so I wouldn't expect it to be. But it's so pink and it came up straight away!
> 
> I'll do another in the morning but I'm so excited!
> 
> This is the start of our BFPs on this thread (though I really want to get past this weekend so I know it's not a chemical).
> 
> x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh my God!!! :happydance:
> 
> That's AMAZING news Lilly!!
> I'm genuinely made up for you Xx let's hope your BFP rubs off on us for next cycle!! :happydance: XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! So happy it's unreal! x xClick to expand...


Omg!!! We have our first BFP on this thread! That is AMAZING!!!! Lilly, I'm so happy for you :hugs: 
Post pictures of your test! I love all that!!!!
So what symptoms do you have, totally stalking!!!! :happydance:

Mango, that totally sucks.... But, onto the next cycle with plenty of positivity, we are all with you :hugs:

I'm still waiting for AF to show up? This is ridiculous! I really don't want to test (which is unusual for me, maybe I don't want the words 'not pregnant' flashing at me in neon lights!) I have got creamy CM (sorry tmi) can't recal normally having this but then our bodies play little tricks on us!!! Will defo test tmrw or Friday if no show but I have a gym class tonight, that might make her visit! 
Ok ladies, I'm loving all your support and posts, you're all fab!!! Lets keep this up, I can honestly say I haven't really struck up any friendships on here in the past but I now feel we have a lovely little group...... Thanks all xxx
:hug:


----------



## mangotango

lilly88 said:


> Eek - just did a First Response (not the early one) and got a BFP! It's not as dark as the control line just yet but i'm only 11dpo so I wouldn't expect it to be. But it's so pink and it came up straight away!
> 
> I'll do another in the morning but I'm so excited!
> 
> This is the start of our BFPs on this thread (though I really want to get past this weekend so I know it's not a chemical).
> 
> x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY!!!!! so excited for you!!!! :hugs: :flower: :happydance:


----------



## mangotango

friskyfish said:


> Mango....Sorry to hear that :( Xx
> 
> Let's keep positive & look forward to all the ups and downs of the tww next month!! Xx :hugs: Xx

Thanks frisky! :hugs:


----------



## mangotango

Just found out our friends had their baby this morning! So excited! Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## lilly88

The one this afternoon isn't coming out great but i'll do another in the morning with FMU and post it! Hopefully it'll be darker then!

Symptoms haven't been huge really other than sore boobs this afternoon, gagging fits this morning and really wanting to eat some meat for breakfast. Had lots of CM since O and although it's drying up now, it's still not like it would be before AF I don't think. Had a few AF cramps but not much. Overall not anything out of the ordinary. 

I'm still terrified that AF will still come on Friday. I'll feel so much more relaxed next week I think. 

This is the start of the BFPs on this thread! x x


----------



## Katlaw

Congratulations FriskyFish on you're BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## Katlaw

Congratulations lilly88 on your BFP!


----------



## lrts79

lilly88 said:


> Eek - just did a First Response (not the early one) and got a BFP! It's not as dark as the control line just yet but i'm only 11dpo so I wouldn't expect it to be. But it's so pink and it came up straight away!
> 
> I'll do another in the morning but I'm so excited!
> 
> This is the start of our BFPs on this thread (though I really want to get past this weekend so I know it's not a chemical).
> 
> x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so excited for you im smiling from ear to ear! Wishing you a healthy nine months keep us posted.


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> lilly88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilly88 said:
> 
> 
> Eek - just did a First Response (not the early one) and got a BFP! It's not as dark as the control line just yet but i'm only 11dpo so I wouldn't expect it to be. But it's so pink and it came up straight away!
> 
> I'll do another in the morning but I'm so excited!
> 
> This is the start of our BFPs on this thread (though I really want to get past this weekend so I know it's not a chemical).
> 
> x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh my God!!! :happydance:
> 
> That's AMAZING news Lilly!!
> I'm genuinely made up for you Xx let's hope your BFP rubs off on us for next cycle!! :happydance: XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! So happy it's unreal! x xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg!!! We have our first BFP on this thread! That is AMAZING!!!! Lilly, I'm so happy for you :hugs:
> Post pictures of your test! I love all that!!!!
> So what symptoms do you have, totally stalking!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Mango, that totally sucks.... But, onto the next cycle with plenty of positivity, we are all with you :hugs:
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF to show up? This is ridiculous! I really don't want to test (which is unusual for me, maybe I don't want the words 'not pregnant' flashing at me in neon lights!) I have got creamy CM (sorry tmi) can't recal normally having this but then our bodies play little tricks on us!!! Will defo test tmrw or Friday if no show but I have a gym class tonight, that might make her visit!
> Ok ladies, I'm loving all your support and posts, you're all fab!!! Lets keep this up, I can honestly say I haven't really struck up any friendships on here in the past but I now feel we have a lovely little group...... Thanks all xxx
> :hug:Click to expand...

Me tooooo!! I love our group! :) 

Thanks for the congratulations Kat, but I've not got a bfp! Haha:dohh:

I went to gym earlier to hurry af along and still no show!! Just a weird creamy pink discharge, only when checking cervix x I wish it would just show now, so I can get on with next cycle.

Betty, I want you to test tomorrow! Haha Xx


----------



## lrts79

I am feeling a little crampy, and emotional, this could be tmi but cervix is still closed so im hoping I will get a :bfp: I am going to use a frer tomorrow morning. I think that test will be the deciding factor fingers x . #wantababysobad

Im so glad I found this thread, even though reading it makes me emotional :cry: however I just would likebto say thanks to Betty, Frisky, Lilly :baby: ,Mango, and Kat.


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh ladies.... You're all so lovely!!!!
Frisky, I also have been to a gym class and still nothing... There is so much of me wanting this to be it but I really just think that my body is playing a very naughty trick on me :-(
See, I'm getting my hopes up now and I know I'm going to be bitterly disappointed when the witch shows her face.... Arghhhhhhhhhh!
Anyway, I bought 2 tests on the way home from the gym, debating on when to do them??? Will prob hold out till thurs as my DF is working away tmrw....
Keep posting girls... I will let you know if anything happens my end!
Frisky, how many DPO are you??? Your still not full flow so there is hope!!!!  has this happened to you before???? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Irts.... Let us know as soon as you test tmrw


----------



## lrts79

Bettyt63 said:


> Irts.... Let us know as soon as you test tmrw

Will do Betty best of luck to you.

Wouldnt it be just wonderful if all of us that are still waiting get a :bfp: 

So frisky has this happened before like betty said?


----------



## Katlaw

Everyone keep the faith and believe that anything is possible.. Betty63 you need to speak that BFP into existence if AF hasn't came lets hope you won't see it for a very long time. 

Lets stay here even if BFP's come don't go anywhere!! You have to wait on me to get mine!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Kat.... We're all together now!!! Even you Lilly! We will be stalking so keep us updated


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning ladies :)
How are we all feeling? Positive I hope, regarding all test results! 

Oooh Irts, good luck with your testing, let's hope a trend for BFP's gets started! 
Betty, what tests have you bought? You still holding out for tomorrow?? 

EXCITING!! :)

I've just dropped hubby back off to his ship. Still no sign of af. Not a smidge or anything when I wipe. It's very odd. I don't know if anyone has experienced this, or if it even means anything...but I was kept awake for a bit last night with like a fluttering & tugging sensation in my right side lower abdomen, then the same again on the left?? It didn't hurt, it was just really really weird..iv just got it again now on the left? Could it be trapped wind?? 

Betty, I don't use ovulation tests, so I'm unsure when I ovulated...going off my 28 day cycle, I assumed I ovulated around day 11?? Ha..I don't even know if I DID bloody ovulate!! :( 
I'm useless arnt I?? X


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky that sounds promising!!!! So you have basically just had some spotting? I know that some people can wait up to a week after AF is due before they get a BFP!!! Eeeeek, you could still be pg!!!
I'm still waiting for AF, still have cramps and feel like she is about to arrive but nothing, I'm so bloody frustrated now! Arghhhhhhhhh
I bought some cheap tests from morrisons, I've spent so much money on tests I refused to buy the expensive ones 
I'm defo testing tmrw morning if no AF! I will be 5 days late tmrw!!! Fancy testing with me??? 
Irts.... What's your update??? Fingers crossed xx


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh frisky that sounds promising!!!! So you have basically just had some spotting? I know that some people can wait up to a week after AF is due before they get a BFP!!! Eeeeek, you could still be pg!!!
> I'm still waiting for AF, still have cramps and feel like she is about to arrive but nothing, I'm so bloody frustrated now! Arghhhhhhhhh
> I bought some cheap tests from morrisons, I've spent so much money on tests I refused to buy the expensive ones
> I'm defo testing tmrw morning if no AF! I will be 5 days late tmrw!!! Fancy testing with me???
> Irts.... What's your update??? Fingers crossed xx

Have you ever been late before betty?? Yeah, I'll test with you, I've nothing to loose have I? :wacko:
I assumed af was gonna be here as I got some spotting when I checked cervix, and as I've said before, I always spot before af. And I've Been fiddling around that much checking, I'm sure she would be here by now. 
In reply to your question earlier, no I've not experienced this before :shrug:
I've had a late period before now, but not spotting then nothing.

These twinges in my lower abdomen are bothering me now, it's like I've got a heartbeat down there! Haha Xx

It's?? Good luck my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Bettyt63

friskyfish said:


> Bettyt63 said:
> 
> 
> Oh frisky that sounds promising!!!! So you have basically just had some spotting? I know that some people can wait up to a week after AF is due before they get a BFP!!! Eeeeek, you could still be pg!!!
> I'm still waiting for AF, still have cramps and feel like she is about to arrive but nothing, I'm so bloody frustrated now! Arghhhhhhhhh
> I bought some cheap tests from morrisons, I've spent so much money on tests I refused to buy the expensive ones
> I'm defo testing tmrw morning if no AF! I will be 5 days late tmrw!!! Fancy testing with me???
> Irts.... What's your update??? Fingers crossed xx
> 
> Have you ever been late before betty?? Yeah, I'll test with you, I've nothing to loose have I? :wacko:
> I assumed af was gonna be here as I got some spotting when I checked cervix, and as I've said before, I always spot before af. And I've Been fiddling around that much checking, I'm sure she would be here by now.
> In reply to your question earlier, no I've not experienced this before :shrug:
> I've had a late period before now, but not spotting then nothing.
> 
> These twinges in my lower abdomen are bothering me now, it's like I've got a heartbeat down there! Haha Xx
> 
> It's?? Good luck my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...


Oh lord! I'm so anxious :wacko: I mean, this could be it but deep down I don't want to get my hopes up to be let down! I don't feel pg at all :nope:
I'm never late. I've been looking at my FF chart for the last year and its always been 29-30 days I was late once but only 2 days! I'm 5 tmrw!!!!!! 
When I was pg with my little girl I had like a 'fluttering' sensation in my lower abdomen, so yours sounds like a good sign :happydance:
Oh god!!! This is killing me! 
So tmrw we test!!!! Eeeeeeek! Ok, I'm sending out positive thoughts your way, send some back to me!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bettyt63 said:
> 
> 
> Oh frisky that sounds promising!!!! So you have basically just had some spotting? I know that some people can wait up to a week after AF is due before they get a BFP!!! Eeeeek, you could still be pg!!!
> I'm still waiting for AF, still have cramps and feel like she is about to arrive but nothing, I'm so bloody frustrated now! Arghhhhhhhhh
> I bought some cheap tests from morrisons, I've spent so much money on tests I refused to buy the expensive ones
> I'm defo testing tmrw morning if no AF! I will be 5 days late tmrw!!! Fancy testing with me???
> Irts.... What's your update??? Fingers crossed xx
> 
> Have you ever been late before betty?? Yeah, I'll test with you, I've nothing to loose have I? :wacko:
> I assumed af was gonna be here as I got some spotting when I checked cervix, and as I've said before, I always spot before af. And I've Been fiddling around that much checking, I'm sure she would be here by now.
> In reply to your question earlier, no I've not experienced this before :shrug:
> I've had a late period before now, but not spotting then nothing.
> 
> These twinges in my lower abdomen are bothering me now, it's like I've got a heartbeat down there! Haha Xx
> 
> It's?? Good luck my lovely :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh lord! I'm so anxious :wacko: I mean, this could be it but deep down I don't want to get my hopes up to be let down! I don't feel pg at all :nope:
> I'm never late. I've been looking at my FF chart for the last year and its always been 29-30 days I was late once but only 2 days! I'm 5 tmrw!!!!!!
> When I was pg with my little girl I had like a 'fluttering' sensation in my lower abdomen, so yours sounds like a good sign :happydance:
> Oh god!!! This is killing me!
> So tmrw we test!!!! Eeeeeeek! Ok, I'm sending out positive thoughts your way, send some back to me!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh my days betty!! This really could be IT for you!! Holy shit, I'm anxious for you!! :happydance:

I'm always sending out positive thoughts out to you!! We've really connected on here and have been ttc for a similar amount if time! :friends:

Do you really think I could still be in this? Even though I've had spotting and BFN? I don't know if I've maybe ovulated later & maybe had implantation bleeding later?? I've no idea what to think anymore! :wacko:

So, I've got a test from asda, they are meant to be pretty good. If it's BFN tomorrow I'm not gonna be too shocked...but will deffo put an end to testing this cycle xxx 

Eeeeeeeek!! It's all too much Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

I still think that you could be in as you have literally only spotted for 1-2 days and not had full flow! If that's not normal then anything is possible!!! I actually feel sick (from getting myself worked up!) could the fact that I'm getting stressed and anxious be delaying my period???? To many questions and only one way to find out!!! I will be testing as soon as I wake tmrw unless the ugly witch arrives today/tonight......
This has been quite an eventful 2WW!!!! Glad I had all you girls with me on this one 
I KNOW we will be bump buddies one day :hug:


----------



## lilly88

I'm so nervous for you both to test!!! When will you do them?? 

Test won't attach but I did a CB digi this morning and it came up 1-2 weeks!


----------



## lrts79

Bettyt63 said:


> Irts.... Let us know as soon as you test tmrw

I am regretfully informing you ladies that the test came back negative again. I just felt like crying this morning when I got those results because my period seems to be no where in sight besides the spotting I mentioned to you ladies before. I called my doc yesterday and the nurse will be getting back to me today. 

The doc was supposed to start me on clomid but we cant do that without a period. So I am just a little exhausted and discouraged right now.
I feel that it is only fair to tell you ladies a little about my hx. In 2006 I was preg ajd this one particular doctor told me it was ectopic so he gave me methotrexate after that i was bleeding intermitantly throughout the month for years and i kept going back to him to try and get the issue resolved. Later on I found out through a ultrasound tech that there was a baby invetro at the time he gave me the methotrexate. I went into surgery to have it removed but only to have the irregular bleeding continue. January of this year I was bleeding daily and heavily but I didnt address it right away because I was finishing my last semester of nursing school. It was when I started filling a pad within 30 mins that's when I went to the emergency room and was refered to the doctor and had the procedure done in april. That a small sum up of the story ladies. Enough about me keep me posted with those bfp's and thanks again ladies. By the way you guys can call me Tasha


----------



## friskyfish

lrts79 said:


> Bettyt63 said:
> 
> 
> Irts.... Let us know as soon as you test tmrw
> 
> I am regretfully informing you ladies that the test came back negative again. I just felt like crying this morning when I got those results because my period seems to be no where in sight besides the spotting I mentioned to you ladies before. I called my doc yesterday and the nurse will be getting back to me today.
> 
> The doc was supposed to start me on clomid but we cant do that without a period. So I am just a little exhausted and discouraged right now.
> I feel that it is only fair to tell you ladies a little about my hx. In 2006 I was preg ajd this one particular doctor told me it was ectopic so he gave me methotrexate after that i was bleeding intermitantly throughout the month for years and i kept going back to him to try and get the issue resolved. Later on I found out through a ultrasound tech that there was a baby invetro at the time he gave me the methotrexate. I went into surgery to have it removed but only to have the irregular bleeding continue. January of this year I was bleeding daily and heavily but I didnt address it right away because I was finishing my last semester of nursing school. It was when I started filling a pad within 30 mins that's when I went to the emergency room and was refered to the doctor and had the procedure done in april. That a small sum up of the story ladies. Enough about me keep me posted with those bfp's and thanks again ladies. By the way you guys can call me TashaClick to expand...

Oh tasha, what a horrible ordeal you have gone through, I'm so sorry :cry:
It's no wonder you are feeling discouraged.

Times are really sent to test us, I've had testing times and can feel a little bit of your heartache. :hugs:

Your surgery was In April, almost 4 months ago. That's still very new & raw. Your body will still probably be going through the healing process & levelling out. I pray & hope you are a step closer to your BFP. :)

It's easy to turn a blind eye to our health when we are busy in life. But now you are getting the right treatment & have addressed the problem, it can only get better.
So when you feel discouraged, remember that.
You can chat to us on here anytime.

Sending you lots of love and positive energy your way :thumbup:

I'm Sarah by the way xxx :)


----------



## friskyfish

lilly88 said:


> I'm so nervous for you both to test!!! When will you do them??
> 
> Test won't attach but I did a CB digi this morning and it came up 1-2 weeks!

Ooooooh Lilly :) exciting xxx 

What did the OH say? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh tasha.... I'm so sorry to hear that :-( Sarah is right (can't believe we all have real names!) your body is obviously healing and its so frustrating waiting around.... I hear so many great success stories from people on clomid so if this really isn't your month then hopefully your first cycle on clomid will be!!!! Keep us posted, besides its still early for you isn't it? Are you due for AF this Friday???
Sarah, any updates from you? Are you still spotting or has it completely stopped?
Still nothing my end...... Now I'm starting to make up symptoms, I feel sick but I think its because I'm nervous/excited!!! 
Lilly..... How are you feeling???? I bet your absolutely ecstatic!!!! 
Btw, my name is Tracy xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha real names!! I'll probably still use our usernames as I'm used to them now!! ;) 

Betty, I mean Tracy ;) no sign of anything...I keep thinking she's arrived, but nothing, spotting has stopped for 2 days now (touch wood) 
It's all I'm thinking about now, driving Me mad. God knows how your feeling? 
I'm scared to test tomorrow, I really thought I was out.
Have you told your OH?? Or are you leaving it as a surprise.
I don't think they understand just all the emotions we are going through right now. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

I told my DH yesterday when I walked in the door with two tests! He has said that he thinks I'm pg this month but I think he says things like that to keep my spirits up as he knows how much it means to me, bless him!!!
And yes, it's all I'm thinking about too! Morning, noon, night, every minute of the bloody day!!! Which is why I think my period is late, through stressing about it!!! 
Well it's not long now before we test!!!! Eeeeeeeeeek!!!! Bork!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

No need for me to test tomorrow....Im spotting again now :(
Think I'm kidding myself....wish she'd just come on full flow and get it over with. Xx


----------



## lilly88

There must be a reason that this is a different cycle Frisky? When did you last do a test? x


----------



## friskyfish

I tested yesterday morning with a cheap test xxx I don't know what's happening, or if I've actually imagined all my symptoms? 
I wouldn't mind if it was BOOM full flow, because at least then my cycle would have been regular and I'd know where I stand.
The witch is playing tricks with me. :( Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no! That's just bloody cruel! Why do our bodies do this to us!!!
As if we don't already have our minds paying tricks on us!!!! 
See with my AF it arrives and is heavy from the second it starts so there is never any second guessing with mine..... If you're still spotting tmrw I would test again, just to be sure.
:hug:


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry girls...I'm moaning on with myself xxx 

My AF normally spots red for 2 days, then it's so heavy, I have to use super plus sized tampons. This is just a creamy pink colour & consistency?? Arrrgggghhhh!! And I deffo wasn't imagining the fluttering in my tummy. Although I'm wondering if it's because I did a massive workout on my abs yesterday?

From when I start spotting usually, my period should be in full flow by now Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ok well keep,positive until you know for sure!!!! Test in the morning! Do you have any good tests left??? How many days late are you now (roughly?!)


----------



## friskyfish

I've got a pretty good test left from asda. I'm roughly 3-4 days late xxx spotting has stopped again!! It's like hide & seek xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Keep me posted...were in the same boat!!!!! 
Everything crossed xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Cheers my lovely!! :)
I have everything crossable crossed for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm not feeling hopeful at all :-( I think it's my way to deal with it if its a bfn! 
Are you the same???


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> I'm not feeling hopeful at all :-( I think it's my way to deal with it if its a bfn!
> Are you the same???

I've been TTC that long, I think I've lost all hope :nope: Xx 

But I've a good feeling about you :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

I hope you're right and I hope we can celebrate together :hugs:


----------



## lrts79

friskyfish said:


> lrts79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bettyt63 said:
> 
> 
> Irts.... Let us know as soon as you test tmrw
> 
> I am regretfully informing you ladies that the test came back negative again. I just felt like crying this morning when I got those results because my period seems to be no where in sight besides the spotting I mentioned to you ladies before. I called my doc yesterday and the nurse will be getting back to me today.
> 
> The doc was supposed to start me on clomid but we cant do that without a period. So I am just a little exhausted and discouraged right now.
> I feel that it is only fair to tell you ladies a little about my hx. In 2006 I was preg ajd this one particular doctor told me it was ectopic so he gave me methotrexate after that i was bleeding intermitantly throughout the month for years and i kept going back to him to try and get the issue resolved. Later on I found out through a ultrasound tech that there was a baby invetro at the time he gave me the methotrexate. I went into surgery to have it removed but only to have the irregular bleeding continue. January of this year I was bleeding daily and heavily but I didnt address it right away because I was finishing my last semester of nursing school. It was when I started filling a pad within 30 mins that's when I went to the emergency room and was refered to the doctor and had the procedure done in april. That a small sum up of the story ladies. Enough about me keep me posted with those bfp's and thanks again ladies. By the way you guys can call me TashaClick to expand...
> 
> Oh tasha, what a horrible ordeal you have gone through, I'm so sorry :cry:
> It's no wonder you are feeling discouraged.
> 
> Times are really sent to test us, I've had testing times and can feel a little bit of your heartache. :hugs:
> 
> Your surgery was In April, almost 4 months ago. That's still very new & raw. Your body will still probably be going through the healing process & levelling out. I pray & hope you are a step closer to your BFP. :)
> 
> It's easy to turn a blind eye to our health when we are busy in life. But now you are getting the right treatment & have addressed the problem, it can only get better.
> So when you feel discouraged, remember that.
> You can chat to us on here anytime.
> 
> Sending you lots of love and positive energy your way :thumbup:
> 
> I'm Sarah by the way xxx :)Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the positive regards Sarah, and fingers x for you and a super duper fat BFP tomorrow that goes for Tracy as well. I will keep you ladies posted on my situation as it is so complicated. :dust: to you both!!


----------



## lrts79

Tomorrow is 14dpo and Af is due not that I want her I talked with the nurse and she told me the Doc said to give it a few more days and if the test are still 
negative he will call in a prescription which aide in producing a period. We will see how it goes.


----------



## bloopie

Hey ladies...I am new to this whole page posting thing. But I've been reading your post and found myself wanting to chat. I am 7dpo. This is our first month in trying and I hope we are lucky. I am now feeling sick. Sneezing and throat hurts in morning but then goes away. Not hungry and feel nausea alot. I am also really tired. Past two days I took over a hour nap. Not Normal.. I am.also moody which isnt normal for me. Oh...and i keep having weird dreams...I really hope I am...


----------



## Bettyt63

Ladies! I've been awake since 3am, tossing and turning all night and finally got up 20 minutes ago to do the test I have been putting off! This is my results.....


Am i still dreaming?im in total shock.


----------



## friskyfish

Whoooooooooooooohoooooooooo!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! X xxx :)


----------



## Bettyt63

I don't believe it.... I'm using a clearblue, just trying to hold my pee in a bit longer.....
Will keep you posted.


----------



## Kittycathy

Ladies, i've been stalking this thread in the last 2 hours and I feel i've watched a series on tv - you've all had me crying, worrying, excited and happy! I'm close to tears typing this post now because I'm so relieved I'm not the only one going mad every time it's the TWW. Im waiting to test next monday and your stories have just kept my spirits up. Thank you so so much!

Betty congratulations, it's def a pos line there! Truly happy for you!
Lily, congratulations too and i hope you have a smooth sailing 9mos!


----------



## Bettyt63

It's official, I'm pregnant... I'm in total shock. We have been trying for 16 months and I thought it would never happen..... I'm just in total shock......
Welcome to the new peeps, stick with these ladies they are VERY lucky!!!!!


----------



## Kittycathy

Bettyt63 said:


> It's official, I'm pregnant... I'm in total shock. We have been trying for 16 months and I thought it would never happen..... I'm just in total shock......
> Welcome to the new peeps, stick with these ladies they are VERY lucky!!!!!
> View attachment 651361

I would be in shock too if I were in your shoes :) when you have been trying for a while getting a bfp seems like you're having a dream


----------



## friskyfish

Tasha, let's hope you get your BFP tomorrow!! And betty's luck spreads :) (Sorry Tracy, I'm used to using betty now) haha :) 

Welcome to everyone else on this thread :) 

Well, my af arrived in full flow this morning :(
I'm pretty sad, but also glad she is finally here & my cycles are getting back to normal. It works out, I should be ovulating exactly when my husband is back on leave, which never happens...So I'm gearing up that I will get my bfp soon.
What are everyone's views on temping?? I don't know if I fancy doing that, I get obsessed symptom spotting as it is, think this will cause more stress? 

Please stay in touch betty, or I'll be sad :( Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky..... Im so sorry AF showed her ugly face! Please keep the faith, I thought I would never get a BFP (and to be honest I still don't believe it!) I need to have you as my bump buddy so please get down to it next cycle!!!!! 
I'm with all you girls, I ain't going anywhere!!!! You have all been ultra special  
Pls everyone keep posting...... :hug:


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Frisky..... Im so sorry AF showed her ugly face! Please keep the faith, I thought I would never get a BFP (and to be honest I still don't believe it!) I need to have you as my bump buddy so please get down to it next cycle!!!!!
> I'm with all you girls, I ain't going anywhere!!!! You have all been ultra special
> Pls everyone keep posting...... :hug:

Yey!! Your all stuck with me too I'm afraid xxx 

I'm getting my bloods done next week to test hormones and then seeing my doctor the week after, just to get some reassurance really x 
Made up for you betty, I really feel I've made a friend with you on here :hugs:

What did hubby say?? Bet he's ecstatic!! :happydance:

I'll be having a very large drink for you this weekend my lovely :drunk:


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, I did all my bloods 2 cycles ago and they came back saying I had very low progesterone levels. Then we were referred to the Assisted reproduction unit at my local hospital. We had our first appointment on 11th July where the doctor checked my cervix and she said it looked like a good time to go and DTD (I knew I was coming up to ovulation but didn't realise they could actually 'see') so of course we went home and DTD then twice again after and that was it all cycle. I was due a HSG exam once my period arrived to check for any blockages etc..... And now look! I'm PG, after all that!!!! I can't believe it! I think I did relax a bit more once I knew we were getting tests done as I felt someone else was taking some stress off my shoulders.... Please stay positive.
Also regarding temps, I never did it as I was already obsessed and didn't want something else to take over my every day life (if that makes sense?) 
Please pray this bean sticks :dance:


----------



## lrts79

Bettyt63 said:


> It's official, I'm pregnant... I'm in total shock. We have been trying for 16 months and I thought it would never happen..... I'm just in total shock......
> Welcome to the new peeps, stick with these ladies they are VERY lucky!!!!!
> View attachment 651361


Congratulations you did it. I am so happy for you that's number two!:happydance:


----------



## lrts79

friskyfish said:


> Tasha, let's hope you get your BFP tomorrow!! And betty's luck spreads :) (Sorry Tracy, I'm used to using betty now) haha :)
> 
> Welcome to everyone else on this thread :)
> 
> Well, my af arrived in full flow this morning :(
> I'm pretty sad, but also glad she is finally here & my cycles are getting back to normal. It works out, I should be ovulating exactly when my husband is back on leave, which never happens...So I'm gearing up that I will get my bfp soon.
> What are everyone's views on temping?? I don't know if I fancy doing that, I get obsessed symptom spotting as it is, think this will cause more stress?
> 
> Please stay in touch betty, or I'll be sad :( Xx

Damn her well at least you know where you stand and what options you have moving forward. Right now I am just in limbo no Af no bfp so I will keep you posted and I hope you will do the same Sarah.


----------



## lrts79

Welcome Kittycathy and Bloopie the ladies here are wonderful! :)


----------



## Kittycathy

lrts79 said:


> Damn her well at least you know where you stand and what options you have moving forward. Right now I am just in limbo no Af no bfp so I will keep you posted and I hope you will do the same Sarah.

How many dpo are you lrts? Dont lose hope, maybe it's still to early...


----------



## lrts79

Kittycathy said:


> lrts79 said:
> 
> 
> Damn her well at least you know where you stand and what options you have moving forward. Right now I am just in limbo no Af no bfp so I will keep you posted and I hope you will do the same Sarah.
> 
> How many dpo are you lrts? Dont lose hope, maybe it's still to early...Click to expand...

14 dpo today


----------



## Kittycathy

im keeping my fingers crossed for you. if it's meant to be, it's going to happen :) 

For 5 days now, i sit at work and the first 2 hours I cannot concentrate because my mind keeps thinking about what im feeling today, yesterday, day before that and thinking they're preg symptoms.... im really going nuts!


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning ladies..... How is everyone???
Frisky, how you feeling??? When is hubby next home??
Mango, kat Everything good your end??? 
Lilly.... How you feeling??? Are you still in shock?? 
Irts, when are you testing??
Kitty, bloopie..... When are you girls testing???? Keep us posted!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, sorry..I had to take a 6 hour road trip back up north to Manchester to see my family yesterday.

Hope we are all ok! Betty, I'm ok...bit gutted, but pleased af is here and my cycle is becoming regular. Hubby is back next Sunday for 10 days...so gonna get down to it!! Haha ;) 
I think I'm going to try my hardest to take a more relaxed approach and not do the early testing thing and obsess so much....yeah right!! 
Kitty, I know its hard. I spent the last 2 weeks literally obsessing over every symptom and no doubt I will again next tww, but try and not let it take over...whatever will be will be.
Tasha are you testing tomorrow?? Fingers crossed your our number 3! :)
I know how much you want it, but do remember, your body is still healing so if it isn't your turn this month, your getting your body stronger in preperation for next month...im with you every step of the way.

Betty, you give me hope as you have been ttc so long like me. Just goes to show miracles do happen :)

Let's stay together, strong & supportive ladies!! 

Have a good day
Much love Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi frisky.... Hope everything is ok with your family....
Yes, please keep the faith!!!! I have charted, obsessed, DTD every day during my fertile period, used OPK's, preseed etc, etc, etc...... No one can ever say what made them pregnant the cycle that they fell but this last cycle we only DTD 3 times (one was during the day so please try that!!!!) I would say I was much more relaxed this cycle as I knew we were getting tests done and they had already confirmed that I had low progesterone so I thought I would be prescribed clomid and then could take things from there! 
Who knows if it was because I was more relaxed??????
I would suggest you go and get the tests done, that way at least you will get answers... People think that because you have one child then of course you will automatically have another one with no issues, obviously this is not the case.... I'm so with you chick, right until you get that BFP!!!!! Which you WILL!!! 

Kitty, we've all obsessed this month (just look at our posts) you're not the only one! It's so difficult not to obsess, we all want it so much!!!
Keep me posted ladies and good luck to all those testing today xxxx


----------



## lilly88

Morning everyone! 

Super congrats Betty - have you worked out your EDD? - I'd missed that yesterday! I was in London all day in meetings so didn't get a chance to do anything other than feel like I was dying in the heat and was mega tired! I had to go to a posh dinner in the evening and it was super obvious as I wasn't drinking but no one said anything. I made friends randomly with the pregnant waitress (on the quiet!) so some benefit came of it but I nearly fell asleep at one point. 

Frisky - sorry to hear AF came but Betty's right, it's a really lucky thread and the positivity on here is amazing. the huge difference this month is that we DTD on the day before and the day of O - and that was it! I have little to no CM so I used a little bit of conceive plus lube and hung like a bat for an hour afterwards. I can't say that I relaxed like Betty this month, I was probably as nervous as ever but I do agree that relaxing helps but there's no way that I could do it so I understand! Great that your OH is with you when you O - that should make a huge different! 

I'm only 3w6d today, technically AF is due today or tomorrow so I'm still really worried she'll show. Dying to do another CB test but I won't..... probably......


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello Lilly!!!! Have you contacted/been to your doctor yet??? I'm going to see mine on Monday, I won't totally believe it until he says 'YES'! 
MY EDD is 5th April 2014 and I'm 5 weeks...... It's ridiculous as I still cant believe it!!!!! 
I hope this little jelly bean sticks!!!! 
Not really having any symptoms either?! How about you??? I think I will prob use my CB digital test I have leftover next week, just to keep me sane!!!
Want to buddy up?
I feel this has been such a lucky thread so the rest of you ladies, stick with it!!!! Keep me updated..... Can't wait to see all your BFP's!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
Sending you all baby dust xxxx


----------



## lilly88

Doctors is booked for 15th August. DH is away as from Monday for a week and really wants to go. I don't mind waiting anyway as I'm super early right now so i'll be nearly 6 weeks by the time I go! 

Having a few waves of nausea but I wonder whether it's nerves/panic more than anything. I woke up at 5am and did a check whether I'm pregnant or not lol or whether I'd dreamt it and then I remembered that AF is due today and it was probably that that made me feel sick more than anything! Feeling really tired and my boobs are killing! Just want to get to next week so I know i'm officially late and then i'll feel better! 

Would love to buddy up! Will PM you! 

Chucking lots of :dust::dust::dust: at you all! 

x x


----------



## lrts79

Kittycathy said:


> im keeping my fingers crossed for you. if it's meant to be, it's going to happen :)
> 
> For 5 days now, i sit at work and the first 2 hours I cannot concentrate because my mind keeps thinking about what im feeling today, yesterday, day before that and thinking they're preg symptoms.... im really going nuts!

I know its aggravating right Well I hoping for the best for you and me too!:dust:


----------



## lrts79

So I'm going in for a blood Hcg I will let you ladies know as soon as I hear back from the doctor. FingersX :wacko:


----------



## lrts79

Bettyt63 said:


> Morning ladies..... How is everyone???
> Frisky, how you feeling??? When is hubby next home??
> Mango, kat Everything good your end???
> Lilly.... How you feeling??? Are you still in shock??
> Irts, when are you testing??
> Kitty, bloopie..... When are you girls testing???? Keep us posted!!!

Hi Betty how are you feeling?

I went for a HCG today I should know by Monday if not I will start with the prescription to help aide in producing AF. I am so confused at this point.:shrug:


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi irts...... How you doing??? Keep us posted with your results and we all have our fingers crossed that everything comes back ok.....  sending lots of love and :hug: your way xxx


----------



## lrts79

Bettyt63 said:


> Hi irts...... How you doing??? Keep us posted with your results and we all have our fingers crossed that everything comes back ok.....  sending lots of love and :hug: your way xxx

Well Betty thanks for the hug here's a :hug: back I wont have to wait until monday when I came from swimming my laps this evening it appears that the ugly witch has shown her face. 

I look at it this way at least I know that I still have a period and I can try my luck all over again next month. 

Ps thanks for the kind words sending love back!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no!!!! Well I guess at least she is here and you can now move onto the next cycle....
I have good vibes for everyone on this thread so I'm sending you as much :dust: as I can....
Keep us posted..... Lots of love to you xx


----------



## gumb69

Hiya. I didnt read all the posts sorry. Sorry for Af to the lady above. tmi but can i ask what your cm was like before you got your bfp? Tmi again but Its Creamy white in my pants and i feel it coming out and keep running to the toilet like Af is coming. Period due today or tom. Thanks.


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi gumb... Normally after I o I tend to dry up but this cycle I had plenty of cm even after o!
I too thought AF had arrived but every time I went to check it was just cm.
Good luck to you, I hope you get that BFP!!!
Keep us posted xx


----------



## gumb69

Hiya, thanks for letting me know. I tested and it was a BFP, i am so scared cos it's my 9th time to be pregnant and wasn't on any hormonal support. I just took all my drugs now. Normally have 24 day cycle and today is day 24 so i am hoping my body will do what it is supposed to do.FREAKING OUT!!! X


----------



## mangotango

Hello ladies! It's been such a busy week with my new job and I haven't had time to even think about logging online since Tuesday! Now I'm here to stalk everyone and see what I've missed...bfp's I hope!
My period feels so weird this week. It's not like it had been and I had pain yesterday and today (CD 4,5) which isn't normal. I wish it would be done already!


----------



## Bettyt63

gumb69 said:


> Hiya, thanks for letting me know. I tested and it was a BFP, i am so scared cos it's my 9th time to be pregnant and wasn't on any hormonal support. I just took all my drugs now. Normally have 24 day cycle and today is day 24 so i am hoping my body will do what it is supposed to do.FREAKING OUT!!! X

Oh that's fantastic news!!! Congrats.... I hope this is a sticky bean for you.... Fingers crossed everything stays well... Keep us posted :happydance:


----------



## mangotango

Betty!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooo excited for you!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

gumb69 said:


> Hiya, thanks for letting me know. I tested and it was a BFP, i am so scared cos it's my 9th time to be pregnant and wasn't on any hormonal support. I just took all my drugs now. Normally have 24 day cycle and today is day 24 so i am hoping my body will do what it is supposed to do.FREAKING OUT!!! X




mangotango said:


> Hello ladies! It's been such a busy week with my new job and I haven't had time to even think about logging online since Tuesday! Now I'm here to stalk everyone and see what I've missed...bfp's I hope!
> My period feels so weird this week. It's not like it had been and I had pain yesterday and today (CD 4,5) which isn't normal. I wish it would be done already!

Hey mango! We have missed you... How you doing? Hope the new job is going well.... :thumbup:


----------



## Bettyt63

mangotango said:


> Betty!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooo excited for you!!!

I'm still in shock mango! After all this time I get my BFP! I tell you, this is a lucky thread!!! You're all my lucky charms!!!! 
I'm staying put with you all until we are all bump buddies


----------



## mangotango

Bettyt63 said:


> mangotango said:
> 
> 
> Betty!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooo excited for you!!!
> 
> I'm still in shock mango! After all this time I get my BFP! I tell you, this is a lucky thread!!! You're all my lucky charms!!!!
> I'm staying put with you all until we are all bump buddiesClick to expand...

I'm so happy for you, I cannot imagine the feeling of seeing the 2 lines!!! I just cannot imagine! You have to be so excited and on cloud 9! :cloud9:

I'm good, the job..I LOVE it! Love it love it and so glad I have it. It's also kept my mind off ttc.


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh that's great news!!!! Keep me posted on your progress this cycle :dust:


----------



## Kittycathy

hello ladies! how was your weekend? Was so busy running errands, I wasn't able to check your posts til now. I hope you are all well rested for the new week :)

lrts, good luck and let us know of your results. so sorry about AF but frisky is right that your body is healing and taking time to go back to its regular functions. let's wait and see, your BFP might be just around the corner ;) stay strong!

mango, congratulations on your new job! it should keep you away from obsessing for a while :D

frisky, was so busy this weekend i think i just did 10% obsessing lol. actually i dont feel any symptoms at all. Today is CD 28 and I'm at 11dpo. my cycle is usually 31/32 days so I expect AF to be here by friday but i got no sore boobs, no cramps, no migraine, no backaches. Weird huh? I was planning to test today but decided to hold off as I dont feel anything that points to pregnancy. I'll probably just wait for a missed period if that happens. 

Cheers everyone! I hope we all have a great week ahead of us :D


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi kitty..... Keep us posted with your symptoms.... Will you test Friday???? Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Hi ladies!! At 8dpiui i had white creamy discharge. Lots of it to!! 9dpiui, it wasn't as much, boobs tingled off and on. Heartburn (could be from jalapenos are from the day before)
Trying to hold off until Aug 9th or Aug 16th.. Its so hard.. 
Fx for that :bfp:


----------



## Bettyt63

wantjust1more said:


> Hi ladies!! At 8dpiui i had white creamy discharge. Lots of it to!! 9dpiui, it wasn't as much, boobs tingled off and on. Heartburn (could be from jalapenos are from the day before)
> Trying to hold off until Aug 9th or Aug 16th.. Its so hard..
> Fx for that :bfp:

Welcome!!!! Keep us posted with ur symptoms and test results! Fingers crossed or you.... X


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! At 8dpiui i had white creamy discharge. Lots of it to!! 9dpiui, it wasn't as much, boobs tingled off and on. Heartburn (could be from jalapenos are from the day before)
> Trying to hold off until Aug 9th or Aug 16th.. Its so hard..
> Fx for that :bfp:
> 
> Welcome!!!! Keep us posted with ur symptoms and test results! Fingers crossed or you.... XClick to expand...


Thank you!! So far today is 10dpiui and :BFN: :( trying to have hope!! i know this isn't accurate but we can't go based of opks right?


----------



## Bettyt63

wantjust1more said:


> Bettyt63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! At 8dpiui i had white creamy discharge. Lots of it to!! 9dpiui, it wasn't as much, boobs tingled off and on. Heartburn (could be from jalapenos are from the day before)
> Trying to hold off until Aug 9th or Aug 16th.. Its so hard..
> Fx for that :bfp:
> 
> Welcome!!!! Keep us posted with ur symptoms and test results! Fingers crossed or you.... XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!! So far today is 10dpiui and :BFN: :( trying to have hope!! i know this isn't accurate but we can't go based of opks right?Click to expand...

I gave up on the OPK's as I would go for months without a positive test and would not know when to DTD! I also did a pg test at 10DPO and it was bfn but then got my BFP at 18 DPO so don't give up hope!!! Do you still have the CM????


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bettyt63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! At 8dpiui i had white creamy discharge. Lots of it to!! 9dpiui, it wasn't as much, boobs tingled off and on. Heartburn (could be from jalapenos are from the day before)
> Trying to hold off until Aug 9th or Aug 16th.. Its so hard..
> Fx for that :bfp:
> 
> Welcome!!!! Keep us posted with ur symptoms and test results! Fingers crossed or you.... XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!! So far today is 10dpiui and :BFN: :( trying to have hope!! i know this isn't accurate but we can't go based of opks right?Click to expand...
> 
> I gave up on the OPK's as I would go for months without a positive test and would not know when to DTD! I also did a pg test at 10DPO and it was bfn but then got my BFP at 18 DPO so don't give up hope!!! Do you still have the CM????Click to expand...

Today i still have a little not as much as saturday (9dpiui)-- that day was constant and white creamy milky CM, (i usually don't get until couple days before af) 
I'm so confused this cycle anyway, I'm not sure how long my LP is. Just all out of sorts. :shrug:


----------



## Kittycathy

Bettyt63 said:


> Hi kitty..... Keep us posted with your symptoms.... Will you test Friday???? Fingers crossed for you xxx

If AF doesn't come by Friday I will definitely test! So AF please stay away!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Good luck kitty!!! I have everything crossed or you!!!! Keep us posted on your symptoms this week 
Wantonemore..... When is AF due for you (roughly?) hold out till your at least 14 DPO to test again and keep us posted.... Fingers crossed for you, I see you have been trying for a long time, I hope this is your month :hug:


----------



## Kittycathy

Wantonemore, fx for you! Is this your first time doing iui? How was it?


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> Good luck kitty!!! I have everything crossed or you!!!! Keep us posted on your symptoms this week
> Wantonemore..... When is AF due for you (roughly?) hold out till your at least 14 DPO to test again and keep us posted.... Fingers crossed for you, I see you have been trying for a long time, I hope this is your month :hug:

 I'm usually 28 days right on, started af started on July 16 th
Positive opk July 25th (cd 10)
iui done July 26th (cd11)
So if i go by my LP i should start this Friday ish, if i go by my CD's, then next Tuesday... I'm so confused. 
I'm going to try and hold off until after this weekend if i can. Doctor wants me to wait until next Friday if :af:
Long wait... 10 days!!! 
Yes we're been ttc since April 2011, had the m/c and ectopic and losing my left tube seems to have messed up my body..


----------



## wantjust1more

Kittycathy said:


> Wantonemore, fx for you! Is this your first time doing iui? How was it?

 First time yes, it didn't hurt very relaxing. The part i enjoyed the most was getting to see DH's sperm under the microscope. Amazing to see, the washed ones and un-washed.. A big difference... Hoping this is my last iui... ;) 
We didn't use any HCG shots, triggering, just femara and iui procedure. 
Doctor said I'll see you in three weeks if you don't get your period.. Fx!! 
I'll be praying for you to!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls I'm praying for you.... Sending all my best baby dust your way.... Keep me posted xxxx


----------



## Kittycathy

Think Im out... :( Had a slight headache last night and had to sleep it off. This is a usual sign for me that AF is on her way. Woke up this morning with light brown spotting. Other than the headache, i have no other symptoms. If I dont get a full flow by tomorrow I will probably test!

:af: :af: :af:


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies....not checked in for a while as I've only just got back back home, from a weekend away. I've not read through all posts yet, but wanted to send you all a hello and a hug! 

I'll be back in touch after a good sleep. Haha

Thinking of purchasing a clear blue ovulation tester kit?? Any opinions on this, or are they a waste of cash?? Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> Hi ladies....not checked in for a while as I've only just got back back home, from a weekend away. I've not read through all posts yet, but wanted to send you all a hello and a hug!
> 
> I'll be back in touch after a good sleep. Haha
> 
> Thinking of purchasing a clear blue ovulation tester kit?? Any opinions on this, or are they a waste of cash?? Xx

id say anything you haven't tried is always a shot. You can be a success story to someone else. :thumbup:

I say what the hey! give um' a shot!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh kitty! Sorry that AF has showed her ugly face! Is she definitely here or are you just spotting???
Frisky, welcome back, I thought I'd lost ya!!!!
As wantjust1more said, anything is worth a shot! I almost bought one as I was getting no positives on the normal OPK's so thought it was because they were cheap.... Turns out as I had such low progesterone I would prob never get a positive! Have you had a chat with your doctor yet????


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh kitty! Sorry that AF has showed her ugly face! Is she definitely here or are you just spotting???
> Frisky, welcome back, I thought I'd lost ya!!!!
> As wantjust1more said, anything is worth a shot! I almost bought one as I was getting no positives on the normal OPK's so thought it was because they were cheap.... Turns out as I had such low progesterone I would prob never get a positive! Have you had a chat with your doctor yet????

Awwwwh no, I'm still here :) 

I've got to go on day 7 of my cycle, which is tomorrow. For a blood test. I've had previous ones done before this. 
My docs away for 2 weeks, so I'm booked in then for a chat, so we will see.
I'm gonna push it though, as they don't seem to listen. :wacko:

How are you feeling anyway? Ecstatic I bet!! :happydance: Xx


----------



## Kittycathy

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh kitty! Sorry that AF has showed her ugly face! Is she definitely here or are you just spotting???
> Frisky, welcome back, I thought I'd lost ya!!!!
> As wantjust1more said, anything is worth a shot! I almost bought one as I was getting no positives on the normal OPK's so thought it was because they were cheap.... Turns out as I had such low progesterone I would prob never get a positive! Have you had a chat with your doctor yet????

The witch is definitely here alright! And she brought with her more migraine! :growlmad:

Frisky, i hope your blood test comes back with great results in time for your DH's return ;)


----------



## wantjust1more

i think the witch is comin around for me-- crankier and agitated today.. I have a feeling she'll arrive. And yup I keep testing (HPTS) are neg.. I feel out and in at the same time. I was cramping yesterday and feel like she's coming. 
I"m not wet like i usually am, and my boobs are still achy (which they never are)
I'm learning to check cervix.. last cycle i felt the "nose" and it was low and soft but hard--That was 3 days before af--. This morning i kept reaching and was trying to search without searching to much. It's like i couldn't feel what i felt last cycle.. so idk... guess will see this weekend. 

12 DPIUI AND COUNTING!!


----------



## Kittycathy

wantjust1more said:


> i think the witch is comin around for me-- crankier and agitated today.. I have a feeling she'll arrive. And yup I keep testing (HPTS) are neg.. I feel out and in at the same time. I was cramping yesterday and feel like she's coming.
> I"m not wet like i usually am, and my boobs are still achy (which they never are)
> I'm learning to check cervix.. last cycle i felt the "nose" and it was low and soft but hard--That was 3 days before af--. This morning i kept reaching and was trying to search without searching to much. It's like i couldn't feel what i felt last cycle.. so idk... guess will see this weekend.
> 
> 12 DPIUI AND COUNTING!!

im excited to know how your iui turns out. I'm planning to have one next cycle. keeping my fingers crossed for you wantjust1more!! 

:dust:


----------



## wantjust1more

Kittycathy said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> i think the witch is comin around for me-- crankier and agitated today.. I have a feeling she'll arrive. And yup I keep testing (HPTS) are neg.. I feel out and in at the same time. I was cramping yesterday and feel like she's coming.
> I"m not wet like i usually am, and my boobs are still achy (which they never are)
> I'm learning to check cervix.. last cycle i felt the "nose" and it was low and soft but hard--That was 3 days before af--. This morning i kept reaching and was trying to search without searching to much. It's like i couldn't feel what i felt last cycle.. so idk... guess will see this weekend.
> 
> 12 DPIUI AND COUNTING!!
> 
> im excited to know how your iui turns out. I'm planning to have one next cycle. keeping my fingers crossed for you wantjust1more!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you !!! i'M EXCITED and nervous all at the same time. I feel like a big water balloon, bloated really really bad!- hoping this weekend and next week there is no af and a huge BFP! :happydance:


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry to hear af is here kitty, I know the feeling. 
Hard to believe this time last week I was excited at the thought I may be pregnant! 
Oh well, we can buddy up next cycle hey? :) 

Want just1more, Hang in there girl! :) your on a lucky thread here, fingers crossed for you.

Irts- How's things your end?? I hope your staying positive xxx

one of my oldest friends messaged me last night. Her and hubby have been TTC for just over 2years now. She's my girl who I moan too and vice versa. She had one of her tubes removed after an ectopic pregnancy 10 years ago. Well, she's now 3 months pregnant......Her message to me was so thought out & caring, as she knows how upset I would get and how much I want this.
But, you know what? I am over the moon for her. And her story gives hope to us all.
She basically said that her & hubby stopped trying so hard. Started having sex for FUN at again and really tried not to stress over peeing on sticks, symptom spotting etc.

So, think I'm gonna try this approach. I'm going to docs later for blood tests.
Then I'm going to concentrate on my husband coming home & enjoy him been here.
May even go shopping & get some new underwear, sexy myself up a bit!! Hahaha ;) Xx 

Love to you all xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Awwwww frisky.... You will get that BFP soon!!!! Hope you and hubby have a lovely time while he is home xx
Want1more.... Keeping everything crossed for you!!!! It's not over till the witch is here!!!
Mango, irts, kat..... How's it going your end girls? Where are you with your cycle?
Me, freaking out slightly as I have absolutely no symptoms of pregnancy.... If its not one thing it's another, I guess there is always something to worry about!!!
Anyway ladies I'm hoping you all get that BFP this cycle, I will be stalking this thread until you do!!!! :hug:


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies.....how are you all doing????? X


----------



## wantjust1more

Good, got a blood test yesterday, negative. Doctor said its to early because i haven't missed my period yet. Idk, I'm having crazy bloating, boobs still sore, and cervix was high, couldn't find it? Will see... Doctor said i need to wait a week...


----------



## Bettyt63

wantjust1more said:


> Good, got a blood test yesterday, negative. Doctor said its to early because i haven't missed my period yet. Idk, I'm having crazy bloating, boobs still sore, and cervix was high, couldn't find it? Will see... Doctor said i need to wait a week...

Fingers crossed for you!!!! Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Kittycathy

friskyfish said:


> Sorry to hear af is here kitty, I know the feeling.
> Hard to believe this time last week I was excited at the thought I may be pregnant!
> Oh well, we can buddy up next cycle hey? :)

Sure frisky! this cycle's gonna be fun :) i hope we get our bfps this cycle!! what cd are you now? Im taking clomid cd4-8 to give my eggs a little push. They are a bit lazy and dont grow the normal rate lol


----------



## friskyfish

I'm currently cycle day 9 xxx How long have you been taking the Clomid?? Fingers crossed it pushes those eggs for you! :) x


----------



## wantjust1more

bfn ladies... af showed up... :cry:


----------



## friskyfish

wantjust1more said:


> bfn ladies... af showed up... :cry:

Oh nooooo :( Xx 

Sorry to hear that :hugs: Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> bfn ladies... af showed up... :cry:
> 
> Oh nooooo :( Xx
> 
> Sorry to hear that :hugs: XxClick to expand...

Thank you... :cry:
I don't know why my body won't hold a pregnancy/conceive etc.. 

We've done 
Clomid (5 months up to 200mg) 
HSG (right tube clear) 
Estrodial, FSH, etc (all good) 
Femara (2.5 mg) 
IUI 
DH sperm great

what else do i do?? I want the doctor to do more testing and i think if we do IUI again, this time I WILL make sure they check to see what side i'm ovulating on. 
They said i shouldnt have a problem getting pregnant.. well obviously i do when it's taken 2 years and 5 months!!!! :cry:


----------



## friskyfish

wantjust1more said:


> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> bfn ladies... af showed up... :cry:
> 
> Oh nooooo :( Xx
> 
> Sorry to hear that :hugs: XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you... :cry:
> I don't know why my body won't hold a pregnancy/conceive etc..
> 
> We've done
> Clomid (5 months up to 200mg)
> HSG (right tube clear)
> Estrodial, FSH, etc (all good)
> Femara (2.5 mg)
> IUI
> DH sperm great
> 
> what else do i do?? I want the doctor to do more testing and i think if we do IUI again, this time I WILL make sure they check to see what side i'm ovulating on.
> They said i shouldnt have a problem getting pregnant.. well obviously i do when it's taken 2 years and 5 months!!!! :cry:Click to expand...

Oh dear, how frustrating for you :growlmad:
We've been trying for a year & 4 months now. So far Been shrugged off by my doctor, so I'm gonna push for more tests when I see her in 2 weeks. 

Let me tell you about my friend, she's been trying for a little longer than you. She suffered an ectopic pregnancy 10 years ago and had 1 tube removed. 
She'd just Been given the go ahead to start the Clomid, but didn't need to as she became pregnant. 
She reckons they relaxed after been given the go ahead for clomid, and by chance conceived naturally.

Easier Said than done though isn't it? Trying to relax and not think about it.
It's all that's on my mind these day's. :( 
But her story gives me hope, and we all need that Xx 

What's your next step then? X


----------



## Bettyt63

wantjust1more said:


> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> bfn ladies... af showed up... :cry:
> 
> Oh nooooo :( Xx
> 
> Sorry to hear that :hugs: XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you... :cry:
> I don't know why my body won't hold a pregnancy/conceive etc..
> 
> We've done
> Clomid (5 months up to 200mg)
> HSG (right tube clear)
> Estrodial, FSH, etc (all good)
> Femara (2.5 mg)
> IUI
> DH sperm great
> 
> what else do i do?? I want the doctor to do more testing and i think if we do IUI again, this time I WILL make sure they check to see what side i'm ovulating on.
> They said i shouldnt have a problem getting pregnant.. well obviously i do when it's taken 2 years and 5 months!!!! :cry:Click to expand...

I'm sorry chick :cry: it's just not bloody fair!
I think you are doing the best you can, you are trying everything and its so frustrating when month after month a bfn is all you get... I was losing hope, I was basically told that my progesterone levels were very very low (which I guess means I'm not ovulating?!) so I thought well I will wait till I get clomid and take it from there. One month later I get a BFP? How is that even possible after what they told me???? 
Keep positive, we are all supporting you, it will come!!! Lots of :hug: 
Xxxxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Thank you ladies so much!! I'm not giving up!!! 
I'm going to take EPO, mucinex, pregnancy prep, soy isoflavones, anti stress drops (used to take, love them), and progesterone cream 2x a day cd12-25


----------



## Bettyt63

If only people knew what we went through to get pregnant!!! Good luck my lovely.... You are certainly doing everything in your power xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> If only people knew what we went through to get pregnant!!! Good luck my lovely.... You are certainly doing everything in your power xx

 Thank you... Just hard, month by month and i will not give up.. Praying this IS it!!


----------



## Kittycathy

friskyfish said:


> I'm currently cycle day 9 xxx How long have you been taking the Clomid?? Fingers crossed it pushes those eggs for you! :) x

Hi ladies! It's been awfully quiet here. I hope you are all well! I guess there isn't much to update until it's the TWW period :)

Frisky, thanks dear. This is my 4th cycle with clomid. First started with 100mg then progressed to 150mg because the first one didnt seem to work. Last cycle was the first time the eggs did respond though. I hope you a great time with your DH last weekend!

I went to my doc yesterday and told her i want the iui done this cycle if my eggs look ready. It's too bad that insurance doesnt cover infertility workups! At least where i come from that's how it is. Aside from the fact that it is physically and emotionally exhausting, it's going to be financially draining too. 

How are you all doing? :hug: for everyone!


----------



## wantjust1more

I'm okay-- just still on af-- she's in her "after math" brown crap stuff. CD 6 waiting to O. 
Still taking all the natural remedies, and really really tired this cycle. I don't know what it is, and the first 4 days i was bleeding really heavy (still in shock about that) This cycle is just really different. 

Other than that-- how are you all doing?


----------



## Kittycathy

Hi ladies! i've just gotten my Puregon shots over the weekend. One shot on cd10 and another on cd12. Im going for tvs tomorrow to check my follies. Fx the shots worked so i can do the iui this cycle. Im trying not to get too excited as i dont want to be too affected whatever happens. 

Wantjust1more, are yout going for your iui#2 this cycle? I hope you're done with the nasty AF and ready to try again!


----------



## wantjust1more

Kittycathy said:


> Hi ladies! i've just gotten my Puregon shots over the weekend. One shot on cd10 and another on cd12. Im going for tvs tomorrow to check my follies. Fx the shots worked so i can do the iui this cycle. Im trying not to get too excited as i dont want to be too affected whatever happens.
> 
> Wantjust1more, are yout going for your iui#2 this cycle? I hope you're done with the nasty AF and ready to try again!

Yes on to iui #2!! hoping this time is the ONE!! I'm going to be taking progesterone starting on 3 dpo so will see if that helps :) is this your first iui ?


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies, how are we all?? 

Sorry I've been quiet, had my husband home & friends staying, so I've been preoccupied. When is everyone's next TWW? Mine should have begun around today, but I'm not too sure when I ovulated or if I ovulated. I've not Been obsessing over it this cycle, I've been trying the more laid back approach. 

I had test results bk from the docs today. There seems to be no problems with my hormones and my thyroid is now bk to normal :) so, I've been advised to keep trying. And have repeat blood tests in 3 months. So I'm trying to stay positive & put it down to my underactive thyroid previously and bad timing with hubby working away. 

Hope your all good & staying strong xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies..... Good to hear from you (I've missed you!) hope you are all ok and looking forward to heading into the 2ww.... Keep me posted with all your symptoms etc.... Wishing you all luck and praying its your month!!!! :dust:


----------



## Kittycathy

wantjust1more said:


> Yes on to iui #2!! hoping this time is the ONE!! I'm going to be taking progesterone starting on 3 dpo so will see if that helps :) is this your first iui ?

Yes it is and im so excited! BUT... it's a holiday today and im supposed to see my doc for the trigger shot! I doubt the clinic is open :( though Im starting to feel ovulation cramps and lower back pains, maybe i'll just ov on my own then. I hope this is our month!!

Frisky, im almost at the tww! Wait for me!! :D


----------



## friskyfish

How are we all today? Well, husband has gone back out to sea today, so I'm feeling a little down :( 

Just looked on my calender & I am now on day 7 of my Tww, which is a nice surprise haha. No symptoms to report, as I've said before I'm not going to obsess this month. But I can see me not sticking to that plan, as I'm already on here stalking posts.
I'm definitely not testing early this month though, I have one digital test in my house, that I'm gonna save till my periods at least 3 days late. I tested about 6 times last month.
She is due on 29th, so I guess I'll be testing 2nd September.....All being well 

Kitty, how are the cramps? Do you think you have OV'd on your own? Fingers crossed for you. The cycle goes so fast, then the 2ww gets here and its BOOM..S.L.O.W. M.O.T.I.O.N

Betty? How are you my love? Any more pregnancy symptoms? Have you had everything finalised at the docs?
I've had 3 friends tell me they are pregnant this past 2 weeks. Surely I must be next?? I'm just gonna copy and paste my congratulatory message to people now! Haha Xx


----------



## Kittycathy

I had my iui today! That was the most uncomfortable 30mins ever... But, if it's what i have to go through to get a BFP then so be it :bodyb:

The doctor had a difficult time getting to my cervix and she described it to be "severely angled". She told me that when i had my hsg before but that was easier to do for some reason. DH's sperm count is 19mil which surprised us since we BD'd the other day. I'm so excited and happy that we have great odds this cycle.. I hope this is it! Now it's officially a waiting game! 

Frisky, how long will your husband be away? I know the days will feel even slower but hold on and try to keep busy! We're here for you! :friends: 
i thought i will ov on my own but i got the trigger yesterday immediately after the u/s showed i have 3 follies. 

Betty, i hope you're doing well with your pregnancy! Have you told family and friends?


----------



## friskyfish

Kittycathy said:


> 'I had my iui today! That was the most uncomfortable 30mins ever... But, if it's what i have to go through to get a BFP then so be it :bodyb:
> 
> The doctor had a difficult time getting to my cervix and she described it to be "severely angled". She told me that when i had my hsg before but that was easier to do for some reason. DH's sperm count is 19mil which surprised us since we BD'd the other day. I'm so excited and happy that we have great odds this cycle.. I hope this is it! Now it's officially a waiting game!
> 
> Frisky, how long will your husband be away? I know the days will feel even slower but hold on and try to keep busy! We're here for you! :friends:
> i thought i will ov on my own but i got the trigger yesterday immediately after the u/s showed i have 3 follies.
> 
> Betty, i hope you're doing well with your pregnancy! Have you told family and friends?'
> 
> 
> 
> - Oooooh it does sound promising, I'll have everything crossed for you. So, are you in the 2ww with me now?
> My husband's back for 2 nights next week...then 6 days in September. Turns out it will be on my most fertile days, so if it doesn't happen this cycle...we can get cracking on with it next cycle :happydance:
> 
> No symptoms as such..just back ache today. But I had that all last month. Slight cramping in tummy on and off today. Nothing major, but I noticed it. I'm hoping for signs of implantation between today & Sunday...I'll be obsessing all weekend :wacko: haha Xx


----------



## friskyfish

I don't know why my post isn't showing your quotes in a shaded colour kitty? Haha x


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies.... How are you? Frisky, where are you in your 2ww???
Kitty, I'm crossing everything for you my lovely!!!! Keep us posted on those symptoms!!!
Me, all good, still no pregnancy symptoms (something else to obsess about!) I'm 8 weeks now and should get a date through for my scan very soon, I won't rest until I see everything is ok!!!!
Everyone else ok?????? Mango, irts, kat, want1more!!! How are you all????
Xxxxxx


----------



## MomWife

Do you mind ladies if I join?

This is my 1st month off of BCP and I am very happy that I am off those pills! I was on BCP for 5 years and before that I was on the Depo shot. AF arrived Aug 5th which I am shocked that she showed her face on time. I am 8DPO and I have some slight cramping which I know that AF is on her way, due on the 28th. If AF does come on the 28th I will wait until Sept 9th since my cycle might be irregular due to newly coming off of BCP, and plus my Dr. appt is on that day. My sister was on the pill and she was pregnant her 2nd month trying! DH wants me to get pregnant in December since his birthday is in the month. Good luck ladies and congrats to the ladies who received their BFP's! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Hello ladies.... How are you? Frisky, where are you in your 2ww???
> Kitty, I'm crossing everything for you my lovely!!!! Keep us posted on those symptoms!!!
> Me, all good, still no pregnancy symptoms (something else to obsess about!) I'm 8 weeks now and should get a date through for my scan very soon, I won't rest until I see everything is ok!!!!
> Everyone else ok?????? Mango, irts, kat, want1more!!! How are you all????
> Xxxxxx

Hey betty my love :) oooooh, bet you can't wait for scan, will feel more real I bet?? 

I'm about day 9 into 2ww, not sure exactly.
Not really had any symptoms..bit of cramping the past 2 days. But what I did notice Tonight when I went to the loo (TMI Alert) I had a real milky like discharge? But loads of it? It was when I wiped. Really odd, I've never had it like that before. I know it sounds disgusting, but no other way to describe it! :blush:

I'm not even thinking it's a pregnancy symptom, as you know how I got my hopes up last cycle.:growlmad:

Hope everyone else is ok? It's gone quiet on here Xx


----------



## friskyfish

MomWife said:


> Do you mind ladies if I join?
> 
> This is my 1st month off of BCP and I am very happy that I am off those pills! I was on BCP for 5 years and before that I was on the Depo shot. AF arrived Aug 5th which I am shocked that she showed her face on time. I am 8DPO and I have some slight cramping which I know that AF is on her way, due on the 28th. If AF does come on the 28th I will wait until Sept 9th since my cycle might be irregular due to newly coming off of BCP, and plus my Dr. appt is on that day. My sister was on the pill and she was pregnant her 2nd month trying! DH wants me to get pregnant in December since his birthday is in the month. Good luck ladies and congrats to the ladies who received their BFP's! :happydance::happydance:

Hello my lovely and welcome :hugs:

I know it takes a while for your cycle to become regular after being on BCP, so if it isn't this month, don't worry yourself too much :)
I've heard that your extremely fertile when you come of BCP too, so get to it! ;)

My AF is due a week today i think xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky, that was my main symptom! Just loads of CM which I never get after O.....? I really hope it's your time chick, keep positive!!!! 
Welcome mumwife..... Keep us posted with your symptoms and good luck!!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks betty, it isn't as bad now. Just last night before I had my bath. But it was lots? Like I said, I've never had anything like that before, really odd. I'll keep my eye out on that now! Haha Xx 

I feel alot more relaxed this time. I remember last cycle, I started testing about now. I'm just gonna wait, if af arrives, then I'm lucky to have hubby home around ov day in September. :)

My son has been at his nanas the past week, he isn't home till Friday. It's the longest I've never seen him. I miss him terribly. I'm making the most of it though. After working extra shifts this week, I plan on spending the day doing absolutely nothing! Haha Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi Ladies, such a lovely thread, mind if I join?

I originally jumped to this post after reading your post on CM. I've been having a really weird time with that this month and no-one responded to the query I threw out about it, but I guess it was just TMI for most! 

I don't really see much of anything after O but two days after I thought I O'd it was back. In case I got the signals/timings wrong, DH and I jumped to the sack again (heehee). But it's been copious. It's our first month off BC and I'm trying not to sweat the small stuff but it feels so damn uncomfortable I keep running to the loo to sort myself out. Because it's so off I can't decide if I keep imagining the windy pain type crampiness that's on and off too.

Had implantation bleeding last time so if no sign of that this week will wait until I'm late a couple of days to test. 

Good luck and baby dust ladies,especially Friskyfish - I was reading all through the post and was absolutely gutted for you when AF arrived! Lovely that your hubby will be home at the right time next month too.

x


----------



## wantjust1more

Hey ladies!! 
this month/cycle has been a bit interesting.
The positive opk this month was on aug 20th (cd 11) the next picture was the next day (surge gone, opk neg) we did iui on cd 13, it seems i have O day two days after the positive opk, because my period starts exactly 14 days after that. so doc wanted iui cd 12 or 13. He said once again DH's sperm looked really really great. :happydance: 
This month taking all the natural remedies i think really helped. :thumbup: 

Just hoping we get to implant!!

Im not going to buy ANY tests this cycle :) Just going to wait it out.
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 14









securedownload (1).jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## friskyfish

Edinburgh said:


> Hi Ladies, such a lovely thread, mind if I join?
> 
> I originally jumped to this post after reading your post on CM. I've been having a really weird time with that this month and no-one responded to the query I threw out about it, but I guess it was just TMI for most!
> 
> I don't really see much of anything after O but two days after I thought I O'd it was back. In case I got the signals/timings wrong, DH and I jumped to the sack again (heehee). But it's been copious. It's our first month off BC and I'm trying not to sweat the small stuff but it feels so damn uncomfortable I keep running to the loo to sort myself out. Because it's so off I can't decide if I keep imagining the windy pain type crampiness that's on and off too.
> 
> Had implantation bleeding last time so if no sign of that this week will wait until I'm late a couple of days to test.
> 
> 
> Good luck and baby dust ladies,especially Friskyfish - I was reading all through the post and was absolutely gutted for you when AF arrived! Lovely that your hubby will be home at the right time next month too.
> 
> x

Helloooo & welcome :)

Thank you for those kinds words, I hope it's my time soon :hugs:

It's so nice to see new people joining us on this thread. We can all moan & wait it out together.

It's so hard to pinpoint when you OV isn't it? Especially as you have just come off your BC. But you sound like your doing all you can ;) 

I was gonna cave in and start temping this cycle, but I figured it's just another thing to obsess about, so I've not bothered.

My AF is due anywhere between 28th Aug & 2nd Sept. She was a couple of days late last cycle, so the 2nd is going off that.

It's weird, as last cycle I convinced I was pregnant, had so many symptoms. But thus time I don't have any, just the milky white cm I got last night when I wiped. And dizzy spells ( but I had them last time) I don't feel pregnant, I feel pretty great actually! Haha:shrug:

I'm dying to see some kind of implantation spotting, but no such joy :( x 

Hope your lucky this month, keep us posted with anymore symptoms :thumbup:


----------



## Bettyt63

Have to say that everyone on this thread has been super nice and lovely!!!! I hope to have you all as my bump buddies soon as I don't seem to be bonding with all the new yummy mummy's on here (apart from Lilly who is feeling pretty rotten! Bless her)
Frisky, what did I say last cycle?! I had no symptoms (apart from the creamy CM) no sore bbs (as I did with my DD) nothing! That's why I wouldn't test because I couldn't face the disappointment again! Now look! I still have no symptoms, total opposite to when I was pregnant last time, I was so sick from about 6 weeks, I couldn't touch my bbs and I was dizzy and couldn't eat anything other than cheese sandwiches.... Now I just feel totally normal (apart from peeing a lot!!!) I have everything crossed for you!!!
Welcome Edinburg.... These girls on here are the BEST, stick with us xxx
Want one more, all sounds promising your end..... How you feeling?!?!?! When are you ladies all testing???? Totally stalking you all.... Kat, mango, irts!!!! Where are you???????
:hug:


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Have to say that everyone on this thread has been super nice and lovely!!!! I hope to have you all as my bump buddies soon as I don't seem to be bonding with all the new yummy mummy's on here (apart from Lilly who is feeling pretty rotten! Bless her)
> Frisky, what did I say last cycle?! I had no symptoms (apart from the creamy CM) no sore bbs (as I did with my DD) nothing! That's why I wouldn't test because I couldn't face the disappointment again! Now look! I still have no symptoms, total opposite to when I was pregnant last time, I was so sick from about 6 weeks, I couldn't touch my bbs and I was dizzy and couldn't eat anything other than cheese sandwiches.... Now I just feel totally normal (apart from peeing a lot!!!) I have everything crossed for you!!!
> Welcome Edinburg.... These girls on here are the BEST, stick with us xxx
> Want one more, all sounds promising your end..... How you feeling?!?!?! When are you ladies all testing???? Totally stalking you all.... Kat, mango, irts!!!! Where are you???????
> :hug:

Awwwwh...I SO want to be bump buddies with you!! God Damm it!! :growlmad:
Haha...I must say, I've posted a few times on other threads but havnt bonded with anyone either!! Awwh bless lilly, hope she's ok x 

Now, back to the TMI..haaha I only had that one occasion of the milky white stuff last night. I've had nothing like it today, it feels wet down there a bit ( sorry) but nothing there on the scale of last night...it grossed Me out! Haaha Did you have lots everyday betty??...Shit, I'm obsessing here arnt I?? :dohh:

Yes..Irts, mango, Kat!? Hope you guys are all ok xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Betty, no symptoms :( just acne, and peeing allot, I'm only 3 dpo. I don't think symptoms would start anyway. But not even cramping.. I don't have CM, tingling boobs like last cycle which i never get anyway. Just not feeling anything. 
Started taking progesterone cream after positive opk, I'm thinking that's probably it.. 

Frisky- i had lots last cycle!! Praying for you girl!!


----------



## friskyfish

wantjust1more said:


> Betty, no symptoms :( just acne, and peeing allot, I'm only 3 dpo. I don't think symptoms would start anyway. But not even cramping.. I don't have CM, tingling boobs like last cycle which i never get anyway. Just not feeling anything.
> Started taking progesterone cream after positive opk, I'm thinking that's probably it..
> 
> Frisky- i had lots last cycle!! Praying for you girl!!

Thank you my lovely...I will do the same for you also. :hugs:
I've also got really bad spots on my face, never get them. Big ones they are as well!! :growlmad:


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, (this may be tmi for some so look away now!!!) i noticed my CM about 7dpo, I normally dry up after O so this was obviously unusual for me.... One day I would have lots and the the next not so much. It was creamy and wet. When AF was about to arrive I had to keep going to the toilet to check as I thought she had arrived when in fact it was just CM.... Keep positive it's a good sign and was probably my only symptom!!!!! Eeeeeeek!!!!
Oh yeah, I got a break out on my face too (unusual for me!!!) 
Sorry if that was TMi but when you gotta share info you have to go into the gory details xxx


----------



## MomWife

Last night I had a low fever, something was wrong cause now I am fine. I just wasn't feeling like myself last night. I was having cramps on my right side but it only lasted for 5 minutes this morning. I am starting to get very bad acne which I hate! When I was on BCP my acne was not this bad!!! I even have a pimple on my boob which I never get. I hope my acne will go away, finger crossed. Maybe I am getting acne because I stopped taking BCP, shoot I don't know. I am loving this thread already!!:happydance:


----------



## Bettyt63

Momwife, did you fall easy with your 2 DD??? Hopefully you won't wait too long for baby #3.... I guess it takes your body a while to adjust being off bcp....
My cousin came off the pill and 3 weeks later she was PG!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Haha betty....thanks for the TMI! That was quite tame, I've seen people post PHOTOS On here of their CM before now! Ewwwww haaha 

Momwife, when is af due for you?? My spots are really bad, they hurt! I'll be gutted if I've started getting acne at my age!! It's karma for me never having it during puberty!! ;) Xx


----------



## MomWife

Betty, Yes I was pregnant with them pretty quick. I did not know that I was pregnant with either of them probably because I was not charting and symptom spotting. With my 2DD I notice that boobs was bigger, I was looking in the mirror at myself looking at my bigger boobs singing to myself!:haha: that was the only early symptom that I can remember. Wow, 3 weeks and pregnant that was fast but great!! I know she probably wasn't expecting it to happen that quick!

Friskyfish, AF is due between the 28th and Sept 2nd. While I was on BCP my cycles was between 28-31 days. AF came right on time this month which I am still shocked! If AF does comes on time I hope it is normal! I hate acne!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooh, we are due exactly the same day. My cycles are too between 28-31 days xxx


----------



## MomWife

Wow that is great Frisky!!!We are waiting for our cycles to come on the same day!!!:hugs:


----------



## wantjust1more

momwife and frisky i'm right behind you!! due on the 4th. Praying we ALL show up with BFP's 
Frisky- lol i've posted some pictures of CM on some community centers, i don't know if it was this one or another one. But, I figure what the hey. hehe. 
Last cycle i always felt like i was "peeing" CM it was weird. This cycle nothing ;( 

Ladies are always keeping me sane :) 
Thank you! Half the time i feel like i'm the only one who symptom spots. This cycle i'm not testing at all.


----------



## friskyfish

wantjust1more said:


> momwife and frisky i'm right behind you!! due on the 4th. Praying we ALL show up with BFP's
> Frisky- lol i've posted some pictures of CM on some community centers, i don't know if it was this one or another one. But, I figure what the hey. hehe.
> Last cycle i always felt like i was "peeing" CM it was weird. This cycle nothing ;(
> 
> Ladies are always keeping me sane :)
> Thank you! Half the time i feel like i'm the only one who symptom spots. This cycle i'm not testing at all.

Ooooooh we are all in it together then girls!! Hope this week goes fast for us...and we get out BFP's ...feel like I temp fate writing on here though! It's daft isn't it, how it gets you! Haha

Haaaaaaaahaa funny you posted pics!! It's ok, I've looked at most pics for ideas to what's goin on with me...so good on you! Haha ;) Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> momwife and frisky i'm right behind you!! due on the 4th. Praying we ALL show up with BFP's
> Frisky- lol i've posted some pictures of CM on some community centers, i don't know if it was this one or another one. But, I figure what the hey. hehe.
> Last cycle i always felt like i was "peeing" CM it was weird. This cycle nothing ;(
> 
> Ladies are always keeping me sane :)
> Thank you! Half the time i feel like i'm the only one who symptom spots. This cycle i'm not testing at all.
> 
> Ooooooh we are all in it together then girls!! Hope this week goes fast for us...and we get out BFP's ...feel like I temp fate writing on here though! It's daft isn't it, how it gets you! Haha
> 
> Haaaaaaaahaa funny you posted pics!! It's ok, I've looked at most pics for ideas to what's goin on with me...so good on you! Haha ;) XxClick to expand...


lol, i didn't know who else to ask and i've seen some interesting pics-- pictures that-- ya never mind. :haha:

This cycle everyone DOESN"T know we've done iui (again) dh had back surgery and it just so happened he's doing better than we all thought and he didn't want to miss our chance, so no one asked "did you all get to iui?" or "how's trying to get pregnant?" 
They've all laid low because they think we are on "break"-- it's so nice not getting questioned. 

I don't feel like I HAVE to measure up to all the questioning and the standards. 

So as far as i'm concerned it's the best cycle yet :happydance:

ya'll ever get questioned?


----------



## friskyfish

Wow, it just adds more pressure when people ask questions doesn't it?? Bet it's nice for you that they have given it a break. Hope your DH is feeling better...Try & drag it out a bit longer to everyone to avoid the questions starting! Haha ;)

I'm quite lucky that everyone knows my husband is away alot with the Navy, so obviously this makes tttc a little bit more difficult. It does annoy Me when people can see how broody I am though, how much I want a baby...and they say 'well, why don't you get pregnant then??!'....Er YEAH!...I'M TRYING!! 

Only a couple of people know how long it's taking us & that we are even ttc. Alot of our friends around us are pregnant, I swear it's a new person each week. So, that's a bit hard. But I really think my issue is the underactive thyroid I had ( which is now fine) and the fact my hubby isn't here all the time, bad timing. I'm hoping that's all it is anyway, all my blood hormone tests have come back fine xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Good morning ladies, how is everyone today?

You really could go mad symptom spotting in this fortnight couldn't you? You can't ever get away from the fact that you COULD be pregnant and so every small thing becomes a mountain of uncertainty.

Well, in the spirit of getting the 'madness' over with I am enjoying totally bonkers vivid dreams (I was directing a production of Les Miserables in my sleep last night and spent some time casting an array of family and friends from my last 20 years acquaintance). I am also being plagued by spots which I normally only encounter the week AF is due. 

Right, now that's out the way, I have a different kind of obsessive concern this morning. I was changing my 13 month old's morning nasty nappy (Betty, I'm sorry, if you're nauseous today skip the next couple of lines!) and they don't often bother me but this one was stomach churning. Really guffy. Yuck. Anyway, got me to wondering how on earth I'm going to cope with being a mum to my daughter when we do get that BFP and I'm so queasy I just want to hug a toilet bowl? Or, how am I going to play with her when all I want to do is close my eyes and nap on the couch cos I'm so tired? 

I'm having a bummed moment when I'm just scared that my want to have another child is going to result in me becoming a shit mother to the child I already have and love more than life. 

Am I nuts or getting TTC cold feet? Anyone else with other children ever had these kinds of worries?

Off out to softplay shortly - going to try to leave this brand of crazy until I actually have that BFP in my hand. Lovely that we're all testing around the same time, albeit I might be a few days after you guys - have a lovely day people!
x


----------



## friskyfish

Edinburgh said:


> Good morning ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> You really could go mad symptom spotting in this fortnight couldn't you? You can't ever get away from the fact that you COULD be pregnant and so every small thing becomes a mountain of uncertainty.
> 
> Well, in the spirit of getting the 'madness' over with I am enjoying totally bonkers vivid dreams (I was directing a production of Les Miserables in my sleep last night and spent some time casting an array of family and friends from my last 20 years acquaintance). I am also being plagued by spots which I normally only encounter the week AF is due.
> 
> Right, now that's out the way, I have a different kind of obsessive concern this morning. I was changing my 13 month old's morning nasty nappy (Betty, I'm sorry, if you're nauseous today skip the next couple of lines!) and they don't often bother me but this one was stomach churning. Really guffy. Yuck. Anyway, got me to wondering how on earth I'm going to cope with being a mum to my daughter when we do get that BFP and I'm so queasy I just want to hug a toilet bowl? Or, how am I going to play with her when all I want to do is close my eyes and nap on the couch cos I'm so tired?
> 
> I'm having a bummed moment when I'm just scared that my want to have another child is going to result in me becoming a shit mother to the child I already have and love more than life.
> 
> Am I nuts or getting TTC cold feet? Anyone else with other children ever had these kinds of worries?
> 
> Off out to softplay shortly - going to try to leave this brand of crazy until I actually have that BFP in my hand. Lovely that we're all testing around the same time, albeit I might be a few days after you guys - have a lovely day people!
> x

Wow....that dream sounds pretty epic! Haha

I think it's natural to experience those feelings of uncertainty, especially as your little one is still so young. I'm ok, as my son is 9 and is desperate for me to give him a baby brother or sister. I do however worry, as how I could ever love something as much as I love him?? But, I only think that every now and again. I've been TTC that long, I've gone past any uncertainty...I just want it to happen now :( Xx

Feeling a bit negative about things today, I absolutely have no symptoms at all. I have had no implantation bleed. I hate waiting for the due date of af, it drives me insane :wacko:

I'm trying to keep busy, but it'd hard, as yet again, it's on the back of my mind. I can't push it away. My husband is having a hard time at work at the minute too, I would just love to be able to email him a pic of a positive pregnancy test. It would make him so so happy!! Arrrgggghhhh!! 

Anyway, gonna go..as I'm ranting on. Need to snap out of this mood x think I'm gonna have to go & purchase some treats for myself and resist the urge to buy a HPT! Haha x x


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> Wow, it just adds more pressure when people ask questions doesn't it?? Bet it's nice for you that they have given it a break. Hope your DH is feeling better...Try & drag it out a bit longer to everyone to avoid the questions starting! Haha ;)
> 
> I'm quite lucky that everyone knows my husband is away alot with the Navy, so obviously this makes tttc a little bit more difficult. It does annoy Me when people can see how broody I am though, how much I want a baby...and they say 'well, why don't you get pregnant then??!'....Er YEAH!...I'M TRYING!!
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif
> Only a couple of people know how long it's taking us & that we are even ttc. Alot of our friends around us are pregnant, I swear it's a new person each week. So, that's a bit hard. But I really think my issue is the underactive thyroid I had ( which is now fine) and the fact my hubby isn't here all the time, bad timing. I'm hoping that's all it is anyway, all my blood hormone tests have come back fine xxx

i like your plan about holding them off alittle longer :haha:
just gets tiring after while ya know? :dohh: Yup and that common question too " well why don't you get pregnant?" classic! :wacko:
I had two VERY close friends get pregnant at the same time, and I just can;t do it anymore, they say "i understand how you feel" umm?, no you don't!! When was the last time you ttc for 2 years and 5 months? :growlmad: ugh makes me mad! THEY don't know what it's like and it's so EASY for them to POP out babies makes me so upset :cry: especially to know that there's "nothing" wrong with DH or I. :shrug: 
i'm 4pdiui and not a symptom insight... i'm so confused!! usually i'm doing something by now, cramping something!! but I truly think it's the progesterone, thats the only thing that i changed really this cycle.


----------



## wantjust1more

Edinburgh said:


> Good morning ladies, how is everyone today?
> 
> You really could go mad symptom spotting in this fortnight couldn't you? You can't ever get away from the fact that you COULD be pregnant and so every small thing becomes a mountain of uncertainty.
> 
> Well, in the spirit of getting the 'madness' over with I am enjoying totally bonkers vivid dreams (I was directing a production of Les Miserables in my sleep last night and spent some time casting an array of family and friends from my last 20 years acquaintance). I am also being plagued by spots which I normally only encounter the week AF is due.
> 
> Right, now that's out the way, I have a different kind of obsessive concern this morning. I was changing my 13 month old's morning nasty nappy (Betty, I'm sorry, if you're nauseous today skip the next couple of lines!) and they don't often bother me but this one was stomach churning. Really guffy. Yuck. Anyway, got me to wondering how on earth I'm going to cope with being a mum to my daughter when we do get that BFP and I'm so queasy I just want to hug a toilet bowl? Or, how am I going to play with her when all I want to do is close my eyes and nap on the couch cos I'm so tired?
> 
> I'm having a bummed moment when I'm just scared that my want to have another child is going to result in me becoming a shit mother to the child I already have and love more than life.
> 
> Am I nuts or getting TTC cold feet? Anyone else with other children ever had these kinds of worries?
> 
> Off out to softplay shortly - going to try to leave this brand of crazy until I actually have that BFP in my hand. Lovely that we're all testing around the same time, albeit I might be a few days after you guys - have a lovely day people!
> x

mad spotting is right! I did that last cycle and the one before really bad!! This cycle there's not even symptoms i can "spot".. so weird. Not even CM, nothing! Just blows me away! 
And about having cold feet-- I understand where you are coming from. 
We had our set of twins first (boy/girl) it was easy for dh to get our son and for me to get our daughter, just seemed like life was going, the twins seemed to be set with the attention we were giving. THEN we got pregnant with our third, Man O Man were we scared, not to mention he was a single baby, how will we incorporate him into everything that we already doing?

well, he's now going to be 5 and he fit just right in :) The one who is left out is my daughter. We've learned how to give all three our attention "equally". The park, baking, lots of activities-- don't worry, it's in our motherly blood to just automatically "adjust"... 
we miscarried another set of twins 2 years ago I still wonder how that would have been but i know that we would be well adjusted either way. 

Don't worry mama, all will be great.


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh, I understand completely. Each time someone announces their happy news, it's like a kick in the stomach, it really is. I've even took myself off Facebook for a while, so I don't have to see it. I know that sounds terrible, but it's just my way of coping. What I don't know won't hurt me. My husband went mad at me last week, his best friend text, telling him he's gonna be a dad. They have only been together a couple of months. I burst out crying. Haha what a psycho....DH couldn't believe my reaction. I think it made him realise just how much all this getting to me.

Don't get me wrong, I am happy for our friends...It's just like 'C'mon..give me break, when I'd it gonna be our turn!' 

It must be so frustrating for you..I'm frustrated & havnt been TTC as long as you.

I've not had cramping either, all last tww I had it. I've not done anything different this cycle, just the same as every other. Maybe it is the progesterone that is making things different for you? 

When is everyone caving in to test?? Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Ladies I take my hat off to you both. I think I would be a wreck if I had been TTC for as long. You are right, people who haven't been there won't understand. The possibility of waiting so long is so awful I just can't bend my head around it. So I'm sending you some HUGS and babydust, because that's all I can do, and I hope it makes your hard days just a little better to know that there are completely strangers who maybe don't get it, but who do care and who will keep their fingers crossed for you all the way to the finish line!


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> Awwwwh, I understand completely. Each time someone announces their happy news, it's like a kick in the stomach, it really is. I've even took myself off Facebook for a while, so I don't have to see it. I know that sounds terrible, but it's just my way of coping. What I don't know won't hurt me. My husband went mad at me last week, his best friend text, telling him he's gonna be a dad. They have only been together a couple of months. I burst out crying. Haha what a psycho....DH couldn't believe my reaction. I think it made him realise just how much all this getting to me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am happy for our friends...It's just like 'C'mon..give me break, when I'd it gonna be our turn!'
> 
> It must be so frustrating for you..I'm frustrated & havnt been TTC as long as you.
> 
> I've not had cramping either, all last tww I had it. I've not done anything different this cycle, just the same as every other. Maybe it is the progesterone that is making things different for you?
> 
> When is everyone caving in to test?? Xx

lol-- i haven't had fb for 3 months!!! and boy does it feel good not only do you really find out who your friends are (because your phone calls only come in to those who WANT to see you) instead of those who want to snoop, it always took away from all the baby, u/s pictures, the "happiness".. I'm NOT happy for family or friends, and DH started to realize that when i took him to a "grieving and loss" class i go to Thursday nights. I KNOW i'm not crazy like sometimes i feel like i am, i try to avoid preg women, the whole 9 yards! (I don't do it on purpose, it's just a reaction of the "why can't it be my turn" it's like trying to avoid any conversations where i have to talk about losing our twins., After the 2 year mark I just got completely numb, Every month i feel like i'm just going to fail. I 7 months i lost 55 lbs, I tried what seemed like EVERYTHING in the book of infertillity. HSG testing, clomid (up to 200mg), blood work up the ying yang, FINALLY doc said IUI, man did i think it was going to work FIRST try.. errrr, wrong.. was i a complete basket case OH BOY!! NOT TO MENTION-- I"M A ONE TUBE WONDER!!! :cry:
since having only one tube-- Doc said that shouldn't matter THEN i hear women, having twins, more than one kid out of ONE tube and thats a shot in the heart!! WHY not me :cry:

So, I think WE all have every right to get "mad" at our friends, we will get preg and then we will have ttc women do the same to us, and will be able to HELP them.. It's the circle of life... 

Thank you for letting me vent :winkwink:


----------



## friskyfish

wantjust1more said:


> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwh, I understand completely. Each time someone announces their happy news, it's like a kick in the stomach, it really is. I've even took myself off Facebook for a while, so I don't have to see it. I know that sounds terrible, but it's just my way of coping. What I don't know won't hurt me. My husband went mad at me last week, his best friend text, telling him he's gonna be a dad. They have only been together a couple of months. I burst out crying. Haha what a psycho....DH couldn't believe my reaction. I think it made him realise just how much all this getting to me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am happy for our friends...It's just like 'C'mon..give me break, when I'd it gonna be our turn!'
> 
> It must be so frustrating for you..I'm frustrated & havnt been TTC as long as you.
> 
> I've not had cramping either, all last tww I had it. I've not done anything different this cycle, just the same as every other. Maybe it is the progesterone that is making things different for you?
> 
> When is everyone caving in to test?? Xx
> 
> lol-- i haven't had fb for 3 months!!! and boy does it feel good not only do you really find out who your friends are (because your phone calls only come in to those who WANT to see you) instead of those who want to snoop, it always took away from all the baby, u/s pictures, the "happiness".. I'm NOT happy for family or friends, and DH started to realize that when i took him to a "grieving and loss" class i go to Thursday nights. I KNOW i'm not crazy like sometimes i feel like i am, i try to avoid preg women, the whole 9 yards! (I don't do it on purpose, it's just a reaction of the "why can't it be my turn" it's like trying to avoid any conversations where i have to talk about losing our twins., After the 2 year mark I just got completely numb, Every month i feel like i'm just going to fail. I 7 months i lost 55 lbs, I tried what seemed like EVERYTHING in the book of infertillity. HSG testing, clomid (up to 200mg), blood work up the ying yang, FINALLY doc said IUI, man did i think it was going to work FIRST try.. errrr, wrong.. was i a complete basket case OH BOY!! NOT TO MENTION-- I"M A ONE TUBE WONDER!!! :cry:
> since having only one tube-- Doc said that shouldn't matter THEN i hear women, having twins, more than one kid out of ONE tube and thats a shot in the heart!! WHY not me :cry:
> 
> So, I think WE all have every right to get "mad" at our friends, we will get preg and then we will have ttc women do the same to us, and will be able to HELP them.. It's the circle of life...
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent :winkwink:[/QUOTE
> 
> That's so true about Facebook, you DO realize who your true friends are.
> I'm so sorry for the loss of your twins :( I do know the pain, I lost my daughter full term. It was 10 years ago, but still hurts xxx
> Excuse Me for being thick, but what's IUI? I'm not sure of all the lingo on here! :dohh:
> 
> I know I can't make you feel better, but I'm here if u wanna rant my lovely :hugs:
> 
> And thanks for understanding Edinburgh, and letting me rant :wacko:
> Only a few days till we know I guess xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Kittycathy

Hello ladies and welcome edinburgh and momwife! 
I hope you're all having a lovely day today. Days are gloomy the past few days and it's really affecting my mood. Doesnt help that i have a migraine for 4 days now!!! ugh :(

Apart from that I have nausea and cramps from time to time. But last night, oh my god, i thought my cramps was gonna make me pass out. It happened right after we BD'd... DH got up to clean himself up and I just curled into a ball and couldnt stop squirming. The pain was in my lower abdomen and vagina and had shot up to my stomach. The pain was so intense I was feeling nauseaus and close to vomitting. Has anyone had this? It lasted for 30 mins that gradually faded until I fell asleep. First time ever this happened to me. 

Frisky and want1more, I'm sorry for your losses. I can just imagine what it feels like. Not being able to conceive and learning you have lost another cycle is already painful enough. I'm certain having to lose a child is a million times more hurtful. Hugs to you both.

frisky, iui is intra-uterine insemination ;)


----------



## friskyfish

Kittycathy said:


> Hello ladies and welcome edinburgh and momwife!
> I hope you're all having a lovely day today. Days are gloomy the past few days and it's really affecting my mood. Doesnt help that i have a migraine for 4 days now!!! ugh :(
> 
> Apart from that I have nausea and cramps from time to time. But last night, oh my god, i thought my cramps was gonna make me pass out. It happened right after we BD'd... DH got up to clean himself up and I just curled into a ball and couldnt stop squirming. The pain was in my lower abdomen and vagina and had shot up to my stomach. The pain was so intense I was feeling nauseaus and close to vomitting. Has anyone had this? It lasted for 30 mins that gradually faded until I fell asleep. First time ever this happened to me.
> 
> Frisky and want1more, I'm sorry for your losses. I can just imagine what it feels like. Not being able to conceive and learning you have lost another cycle is already painful enough. I'm certain having to lose a child is a million times more hurtful. Hugs to you both.
> 
> frisky, iui is intra-uterine insemination ;)

Hello kitty, haha thanks for explaining that to me. And thanks for those kind words.:hugs:

I must say, the only time I'm in that much intense pain, is when I'm on my period. I suffer badly with cramps. But ouch....yours sounds more than cramps if it was making you feel sick. Could you not have picked up a tummy bug or something?? Weird how it happened after you BD'd though..Has it gone now?
When is af due for you kitty? 

Nothing happening with me, just feel a little bit more 'wet' down there (Tmi sorry) But I couldn't feel any less pregnant.:nope:
Checking my diary from last cycle, I had loads of symptoms & had done 3 tests by now! Haha..I must admit, I did have a crazy moment yesterday, where I was literally chucking everything out of the drawers in my bedroom, in hope I would find a hpt! Haha so glad I didn't :wacko:


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning ladies!
Kitty that sounds awful, cramps like that are usually a bug. Have you done any strenuous exercise that might have stained something in your abdomen? Pain might have been set off by spasms in a damaged muscle after 'o'. 

I'm on the bus on way to work. Work is great for keeping my mind off ttc! More nuts dreams last night. I'm blonde and for some reason tried to dye my hair black. Result looked like toddlers had drawn in my head with crayons. Was glad to wake up. 

Other than that I still feel too wet, I'm tired (had to nap with my little one yesterday before dinner) and my breakfast of granola tasted like fish this morning. 

I don't remember tiredness kicking in so early before and I haven't had any implantation bleeding so I'm not convinced that I'm not just coming down with something. 

Ok ladies, have a lovely day, think positive chilled out thoughts and keep those fingers crossed! Half way through this particular 2ww!


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my god Edinburgh....You have just reminded me. I woke up this morning near to tears after a really horrible vivid dream. I can't remember what it was about now, but I remember being upset. It will probably come to me today at work. 
I agree, work does take your mind off things.

Have a nice day :) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh...had a really itchy right nipple last night! Haha does that count as a symptom? 
Edinburgh, does everyone get implantation bleeding?? I hope not, as I've had none either :( Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> Awwwwh, I understand completely. Each time someone announces their happy news, it's like a kick in the stomach, it really is. I've even took myself off Facebook for a while, so I don't have to see it. I know that sounds terrible, but it's just my way of coping. What I don't know won't hurt me. My husband went mad at me last week, his best friend text, telling him he's gonna be a dad. They have only been together a couple of months. I burst out crying. Haha what a psycho....DH couldn't believe my reaction. I think it made him realise just how much all this getting to me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am happy for our friends...It's just like 'C'mon..give me break, when I'd it gonna be our turn!'
> 
> It must be so frustrating for you..I'm frustrated & havnt been TTC as long as you.
> 
> I've not had cramping either, all last tww I had it. I've not done anything different this cycle, just the same as every other. Maybe it is the progesterone that is making things different for you?
> 
> When is everyone caving in to test?? Xx
> 
> lol-- i haven't had fb for 3 months!!! and boy does it feel good not only do you really find out who your friends are (because your phone calls only come in to those who WANT to see you) instead of those who want to snoop, it always took away from all the baby, u/s pictures, the "happiness".. I'm NOT happy for family or friends, and DH started to realize that when i took him to a "grieving and loss" class i go to Thursday nights. I KNOW i'm not crazy like sometimes i feel like i am, i try to avoid preg women, the whole 9 yards! (I don't do it on purpose, it's just a reaction of the "why can't it be my turn" it's like trying to avoid any conversations where i have to talk about losing our twins., After the 2 year mark I just got completely numb, Every month i feel like i'm just going to fail. I 7 months i lost 55 lbs, I tried what seemed like EVERYTHING in the book of infertillity. HSG testing, clomid (up to 200mg), blood work up the ying yang, FINALLY doc said IUI, man did i think it was going to work FIRST try.. errrr, wrong.. was i a complete basket case OH BOY!! NOT TO MENTION-- I"M A ONE TUBE WONDER!!! :cry:
> since having only one tube-- Doc said that shouldn't matter THEN i hear women, having twins, more than one kid out of ONE tube and thats a shot in the heart!! WHY not me :cry:
> 
> So, I think WE all have every right to get "mad" at our friends, we will get preg and then we will have ttc women do the same to us, and will be able to HELP them.. It's the circle of life...
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent :winkwink:[/QUOTE
> 
> That's so true about Facebook, you DO realize who your true friends are.
> I'm so sorry for the loss of your twins :( I do know the pain, I lost my daughter full term. It was 10 years ago, but still hurts xxx
> Excuse Me for being thick, but what's IUI? I'm not sure of all the lingo on here! :dohh:
> 
> I know I can't make you feel better, but I'm here if u wanna rant my lovely :hugs:
> 
> And thanks for understanding Edinburgh, and letting me rant :wacko:
> Only a few days till we know I guess xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss, its always going to hurt, no matter how long ago it was, I'm just having a hard time mourning, it seems i cry when something reminds me of being pregnant with them.
> Just hard..
> 
> IUI is where they take Dh sperm, wash them with a special solution to make them more powerful, and insert them straight into the vagina so its closer to the egg and you by pass the cervix. And since the doctor thinks i have hostile cervical mucus, he went for iui. :)
> Praying for iui to work because after that is ivf and we feel we should stop at iui. :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## wantjust1more

Kittycathy said:


> Hello ladies and welcome edinburgh and momwife!
> I hope you're all having a lovely day today. Days are gloomy the past few days and it's really affecting my mood. Doesnt help that i have a migraine for 4 days now!!! ugh :(
> 
> Apart from that I have nausea and cramps from time to time. But last night, oh my god, i thought my cramps was gonna make me pass out. It happened right after we BD'd... DH got up to clean himself up and I just curled into a ball and couldnt stop squirming. The pain was in my lower abdomen and vagina and had shot up to my stomach. The pain was so intense I was feeling nauseaus and close to vomitting. Has anyone had this? It lasted for 30 mins that gradually faded until I fell asleep. First time ever this happened to me.
> 
> Frisky and want1more, I'm sorry for your losses. I can just imagine what it feels like. Not being able to conceive and learning you have lost another cycle is already painful enough. I'm certain having to lose a child is a million times more hurtful. Hugs to you both.
> 
> frisky, iui is intra-uterine insemination ;)

 I've cramped, but never that bad. Sometimes i want to vomit after sex lol but hadn't happened Recently. where are you at in your cycle? 


My biggest heartache is feeling like i want my babies back, and i haven't been able to get pregnant since we lost them. Just hurts me..


----------



## Edinburgh

friskyfish said:


> Oh...had a really itchy right nipple last night! Haha does that count as a symptom?
> Edinburgh, does everyone get implantation bleeding?? I hope not, as I've had none either :( Xx

Hi Frisky, 
No, not everyone gets IB. I'm not sure what the stats are, maybe 25%. I think because I had it before I expect it again. Though I know they say every pregnancy is different, and just because you had it once doesn't mean it will happen again. 
X


----------



## friskyfish

Ok girls, I've just caved in & bought a test...a really shitty cheap one! BFN of course, although I swear I can see a mega faint line! Haaaha....I always imagine a line...squint so hard that I see one!! Don't know why I bothered. I've come down with a sore throat today aswell...like I'm swallowing sand paper! Xx Hope your all holding up ok today Xx


----------



## MomWife

friskyfish, remember you are not out yet until AF shows up!

So far cramps has stopped as of yesterday evening. I am now 11DPO. AF expected arrival is Sept 2nd. According to FertilityFriend AF is due tomorrow. For the past 3 days I have been having CM, maybe my body is just trying to get adjusted being off of BCP. FX crossed for the rest of you ladies!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh ladies.... I'm so sorry for your losses, I just can't imagine how hard that must have been for you both!! I'm sending you heartfelt hugs tonight xx
Frisky, I had itchy nipples last month!!!!!!!! How many DPO are you??? I think I tested at 11dpo and that was a big fat negative so you are not out at all yet!!!
Kitty, I have only ever had a severe shooting pain going up my vagina (feels like someone is stabbing a knife up you kinda pain) when I have had ovarian cysts, have you been checked out before for cysts and endometriosis??? Could be that??? 
Anyone else caved and tested or when are you planning on testing????? I have a good feeling for you ladies this month!!!!! I'm throwing baby dust your way!!!!
Goodnight girls..... X


----------



## friskyfish

Hi betty, I'm unsure to how many dpo I am, I'm guessing it's around 11 or 12days? Going off last month's cycle, I should start spotting on Friday & be in full flow for Monday. 
I woke up at 1am feeling really sick...and had that same milky discharge again. Tmi sorry...also, I don't know if this is even a symptom, but my urine is really yellow?? Hahaha...I think I'm loosing the plot. I really want to test again, but I need to get a grip of myself and hold out till weekend !! Hope all is good with you & bump :) Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

The mad ass dreams continue. They give me lots to entertain you with though so I'll share this nugget - puts a whole new perspective on POAS.

So, in my dream, I got a BFP however, in order to achieve this I peed while driving an old school Mini to our local pool, and the special spongy seat made two lines appear in pink on the white steering wheel. 

God, I'll never be able to tell you ladies my name in case you send round the men in white coats! It was fairly short lived though as the crows woke me up hollering at each other about half an hour earlier than my DD usually wakes me up. 

I very nearly caved this morning and tested. I think I might have O'd 10 days ago, but going by dates alone it was maybe as late as 8 days ago. My CM has been so crazy this month that I honestly don't know exactly when O occurred.

I resisted the urge. Didn't get a definitive answer till 2 days after AF was due last time so I'm telling myself not to waste money I don't have or be crazy.

I will test next Tuesday and not a day earlier. There, now lets watch how fast my willpower crumbles. 

Friskyfish, not to worry about your BFN, it's still very early, though I've seen a lot of ladies here say that bright urine was a symptom for them so that's heartening. Fingers crossed AF is a no show x


----------



## friskyfish

Edinburgh said:


> The mad ass dreams continue. They give me lots to entertain you with though so I'll share this nugget - puts a whole new perspective on POAS.
> 
> So, in my dream, I got a BFP however, in order to achieve this I peed while driving an old school Mini to our local pool, and the special spongy seat made two lines appear in pink on the white steering wheel.
> 
> God, I'll never be able to tell you ladies my name in case you send round the men in white coats! It was fairly short lived though as the crows woke me up hollering at each other about half an hour earlier than my DD usually wakes me up.
> 
> I very nearly caved this morning and tested. I think I might have O'd 10 days ago, but going by dates alone it was maybe as late as 8 days ago. My CM has been so crazy this month that I honestly don't know exactly when O occurred.
> 
> I resisted the urge. Didn't get a definitive answer till 2 days after AF was due last time so I'm telling myself not to waste money I don't have or be crazy.
> 
> I will test next Tuesday and not a day earlier. There, now lets watch how fast my willpower crumbles.
> 
> Friskyfish, not to worry about your BFN, it's still very early, though I've seen a lot of ladies here say that bright urine was a symptom for them so that's heartening. Fingers crossed AF is a no show x

Haaaaaaaahaa this dream is brilliant!! Made me laugh that one! :haha: 
My dream last night involved me and husband at a festival. Then I had to go and squat behind a burger van, take a pee & do a pregnancy test!! Whilst hubby held a bin bag infront of me, in case anyone saw!! We got 2 lines :) the rest of the dream involved us finding new places to pee, and taking more tests...we took about 6 in total!! All whilst enjoying a music festival!! Haha VERY ODD! :wacko:
I was gutted when I woke up....as I remember me & hubby crying tears of joy in dream. 

I want to test....I don't know if I can stop myself before weekend! :dohh:
Let's try & be strong & not cave hey? ;) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Edinburgh! I am laughing at your dream! Our minds do crazy things!!!! Just before I got my BFP I had the craziest dream.... I was in Vegas in a casino and I needed to do a test but all the toilets were open air (no doors, everyone coud see in) so I was looking for somewhere private to pee and was searching behind slot machines etc..... It was awful because I just wanted to do the test!!!!
Frisky, try and hold off testing!!! I know it's a killer but I really don't think some tests show up until AF is due!!! Can you wait till Monday????? 
Keep me posted ladies xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: frisky, have you had this creamy CM after you have O'd in any other cycles???


----------



## friskyfish

No, I don't think so betty, I think I'd have remembered. As when I saw it, it grossed Me out! Haha. I've got shooting pains in boobs today. I must NOT test!! 
Haha betty, it dream was similar to mine, apart from I had to pee behind a burger van, not a slot machine! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Try and hold off buying tests until Sunday and then test Monday am!!!! I have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Arrrgggghhhh I know...but hubby is home Thursday till sat. I'll try and not test. Haha Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

I bought FRER tests last time and I have to say there were pretty useless. This time I'm trying the strip test cheapies (they do 10miu and 20miu grade tests) and you can get them from amazon and ebay. They are essentially the ones hospitals and docs use and mean you can test without worrying too much about the cost. Also, if you order them now, you won't get them till the weekend! With hubby home he can help keep you entertained and occupied ;)

I am loving the dreams ladies, wonder what the whole notion of POAS in public is all about - maybe psychologically we want to be able to shout about what we're going through and not have to hide the ups and downs being experienced from those around us. Hopefully our unconscious self knows something we don't and that's why they are all positive!

Stay strong... don't test! Yet!


----------



## friskyfish

Hellooo, how are we all? 
I think I'm gonna test in the morning or Friday morning. Reason being, I'm going out with hubby Friday night & want to know if I can drink or not!! Haha although, if it's negative, I won't drink anyway as there's still Maybe a smidge of a chance? Also, hubby goes back to sea on Saturday, if by chance it IS positive, I would like to tell him face to face.....There's not a chance I can hold on till Monday. I've done well only testing once so far compared to other months! Haha 

Edinburgh, I've not got any frer tests in, just some cheap ones from Asda for now.
As far as symptoms go, today I had really sore nipples when I woke up. And they are starting to hurt again now...could be sign of af though.
I feel different this month. It sounds weird, but I have felt calm in myself & really content. Like I have some kind of weird inner peace going on. I can't explain it. It's weird.
Haaa that inner peace will be right out the window if I get a BFN! 

Edinburgh? When are u testing? X


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky!!!! So are you testing tmrw??? Please keep us posted and I'm wishing you lots of luck!!! Eeeeeeeek!!!! It's so exciting!!! Would be a fab leaving pressie for your hubby!!!
X


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Frisky!!!! So are you testing tmrw??? Please keep us posted and I'm wishing you lots of luck!!! Eeeeeeeek!!!! It's so exciting!!! Would be a fab leaving pressie for your hubby!!!
> X

I want to have the willpower to wait betty. But I havnt :dohh:....so yeah I'm gonna test either tomorrow or Friday I think xxx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

For the past 4 days I have been having creamy cm. I am now 12DPO with more new pimples on my breasts, and face. It seems like everyday I get more pimples!!!:growlmad::growlmad:Yesterday I had a slight pain in my right breast and no more cramping. I just know AF will show her face on the 2nd.


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning ladies, for the second day on the trot I'm awake at stupid o'clock. DH and DD are still fast asleep. In a moment of madness at 6am I caved and did a test, surprise surprise, negative. Last weekend I was pretty hopeful, with a weekend of odd symptoms. Today though all that is just gone and I have a bit of a pre-period bloat going. I don't think this cycle is for us. 
No crazy dreams to entertain you with today, if I had one I don't remember it! Maybe it was just a full moon or something ;)
Good luck Frisky, will keep my fingers crossed for you. It's annoying the whole abstaining thing when AF does then show her face. 
DD is grumbling now, must go!


----------



## friskyfish

Edinburgh said:


> Morning ladies, for the second day on the trot I'm awake at stupid o'clock. DH and DD are still fast asleep. In a moment of madness at 6am I caved and did a test, surprise surprise, negative. Last weekend I was pretty hopeful, with a weekend of odd symptoms. Today though all that is just gone and I have a bit of a pre-period bloat going. I don't think this cycle is for us.
> No crazy dreams to entertain you with today, if I had one I don't remember it! Maybe it was just a full moon or something ;)
> Good luck Frisky, will keep my fingers crossed for you. It's annoying the whole abstaining thing when AF does then show her face.
> DD is grumbling now, must go!

Good morning,

Awwwwh sorry about your bfn. But your really not out till AF shows, I'll keep everything crossed for you my love :hugs:
I caved in last night & tested....i swear I could see a faint line again. Is it possible on these tests to have the faintest of lines & it still be positive? :wacko: I'm not testing again now until Saturday morning. I feel I spend all my life staring & squinting at pregnancy tests!! I'm gonna drive when I go out Friday just in case..haha. That will be a new one for me! 

Momwife, how are you feeling today? I too am experiencing alot of creamy cm, I don't usually get it before af. So, let's hope it's a good sign? 

Well today I'm off work, so I'm going to get house nice for hubbys return later. And have a bloody good rest. My son is home tomorrow too, I've not seen him in 2 weeks, so I'm mega excited :happydance:

Have a good day ladies, stay positive xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh.... It's still early so please don't get too down! 
Frisky!!! Can you post your test on here??? Do you have a morrisons near you? If so go and get their own tests (you get 2 in a pack for about £5) that's what I tested with (never used them before) line came up straight away! If you're seeing a line even if it is faint then it's a positive!!!!!!
Keep us posted and good luck.....
Momwife, your symptoms are sounding so positive! When are you testing????


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: frisky, you need to test with first morning urine! Especially this early!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

When I take a photo, it doesn't really show up!! I'm going to treat it as a negative and hold out till Saturday. Af is due between tomorrow & Sunday. I won't believe I'm pregnant until there is a big juicy pink line dancing in front of me! Hahaha xxx I've got creamy cm too, Is that what you had before your positive betty? I'm feeling sick this morning, but I know that's just anxiety xxx And yes, I'll pop to Morrison's tomorrow x


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes I had creamy CM (still have now!) apparently it's your mucus plug forming to make sure nothing nasty gets into your cervix to harm baby.... I was sick with anxiety, especially the night before I tested, got myself all wound up and still didn't believe I was pg even when the line was dancing in front of me (think I'd waited so long that I couldn't believe it was possible!) I really have everything crossed for you!!!! :hug:


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Yes I had creamy CM (still have now!) apparently it's your mucus plug forming to make sure nothing nasty gets into your cervix to harm baby.... I was sick with anxiety, especially the night before I tested, got myself all wound up and still didn't believe I was pg even when the line was dancing in front of me (think I'd waited so long that I couldn't believe it was possible!) I really have everything crossed for you!!!! :hug:

Awwwwh bless you :hugs: we have both been TTC for around the same amount of time havnt we? I don't think I will believe it if I am, I'm trying to stay calm & realistic. I'm so used to being dissapointed each month xxx 

Are you still exercising and stuff now your pregnant? I was going to do a cardio core workout today, but I'm not going to bother till I know for sure. May just go to the gym on cross trainer or bike xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Oooooooh! That's cheered me up - so excited for you Frisky! Betty is right though, you should only test with your first trip to the bathroom of the day until you are about a week past your AF due date, otherwise the hormone can be too diluted to show properly. 

Last time for me I had faint lines from AF-1 to AF+2 on the tests with lines, they were so light I was terrified to get my hopes up and DH point blank refused to consider them until they were 'definitive'! AF+2 I finally went out and bought a digital one that gives you the Yes/No Reading and how many weeks - there's no misinterpreting those ones!

I'm with Betty though, a line is a line. No such thing as a false positive, only a false negative. The hCG should double in your system every 48 hours so test again tomorrow or Sat morning and hopefully you'll see more.

I think knowing how long you've waited that I'm more excited for you than I am about the possibility of us falling this cycle!! 

Enjoy the last of your quiet time before your house is full again!


----------



## Edinburgh

MomWife said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> For the past 4 days I have been having creamy cm. I am now 12DPO with more new pimples on my breasts, and face. It seems like everyday I get more pimples!!!:growlmad::growlmad:Yesterday I had a slight pain in my right breast and no more cramping. I just know AF will show her face on the 2nd.

I think the CM is probably a good sign Momwife, I find things dry up completely before AF (which is what is happening now and why I was in a bit of a flunk early doors). And you don't want the cramping to continue after implantation, things are supposed to settle down once a wee munchkin is settled in to their new home in utero. 

You're on no 3, have you ever had any implantation bleeding? I did the first time, and my body is a bit of a bleeder generally (various issues on BC and I only have to think about a smear test and I bleed!) so the main reason I think I'm out is that I haven't had any this time. 

Oh yuck, just had a mouthful of tea and think my milk's off! Off to put the kettle on...


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky, I still can't believe I'm pg, I really didn't think it would happen and I'm still not allowing myself to get carried away just in case something happens! I've had a small scare this week, I've been bleeding for 2 days (not a huge amount) so im having a scan on Monday to check all is ok, ugh, more worry!!!
I'm still exercising, I do an aquajog class twice a week, I absolutely love it!! I will do this for as long as I can as I want to stay as active as possible and from what I've read as long as you are used to exercise its ok to keep doing it throughout your pregnancy. It won't harm baby (as long as you don't all off the treadmill!!!)
Edinburgh is right, hcg levels rise every day so if you can hold out till sat that would be better! I know it's hard!
Edinburgh, when are you testing again????


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no, bet you were worried sick!? I'm sure everything will be fine. I believe bleeding is quite common in early pregnancy. But, of course your gonna worry, it's only natural xx 
Thanks for the advise ladies. I'm not even going to mention anything to hubby yet. Just gonna wait it out xxx I'm goin to make a brew now....hopefully my milk will be ok ;) Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

I'll test next Tuesday Betty, that's the latest date I expect AF to arrive. I'm only just off BC so my cycle seemed a bit shorter than my normal 28 days last month but it might have just been things settling down. 

I know first hand how scary any kind of bleeding can be during your pregnancy and although it's hard you have to stay relaxed, super positive and just look after yourself ok? I had a lesion at the implantation site with my first pregnancy (I told you I was a bleeder!) and so after the initial IB passed, at about 5 and a half weeks I started bleeding and it was bright red and copious. I thought it was all over and was devastated. The early pregnancy teams are brilliant though and they finally found out what the problem was and that the little bean was where it was meant to be. The only thing we could do was wait for week 8 so they could scan and check for a heart beat and make sure that despite the blood loss, bean was developing OK. Goddamn slowest, hardest 3 weeks of my life. Everything you read says blood, particularly red blood, is bad and that bleeding is a sign of bad things. But what no-one tells you is that actually about 25% of all women get some kind of bleeding in the first trimester as things settle into place, your blood volume increases and that umbilical chord really establishes itself.

So, try not to panic and if you can see the bright side, you should get to see your little bean a bit earlier than you would otherwise. 

Frisky, exercise as normal for as long as possible, it'll help you feel good, relax you and fill you and any potential beans with lots of happy endorphins. Just don't lift heavy weights, do any inverted yoga/pilates poses or go mad with the Ab stuff. Cardio is totally fine, especially if your body is used to it. Just drink lots of water, listen to your body and remember to obey if it's telling you to stop!

I too am off work today, hence the mini-novels. Mum usually has shortie on a Thurs as my DH works today too but she's on hols at the moment so I'm home. DD is napping and then we're off out to enjoy some cake and (decaf) tea with a friend. Would be better if the weather was less gray and drizzly but that's Edinburgh for you! It's just nice to not be at work.


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks Edinburgh, such lovely words! I'm not feeling over stressed to be honest, what will be will be and I don't have cramps or heavy bleeding so that's a good thing!!!
My OH is off work this week so it's been nice to have a bit of help with our little girl and means I've been able to chill out a bit (love an afternoon nap!!!!)
Have a lovely day ladies..... X


----------



## friskyfish

Edinburgh said:


> I'll test next Tuesday Betty, that's the latest date I expect AF to arrive. I'm only just off BC so my cycle seemed a bit shorter than my normal 28 days last month but it might have just been things settling down.
> 
> I know first hand how scary any kind of bleeding can be during your pregnancy and although it's hard you have to stay relaxed, super positive and just look after yourself ok? I had a lesion at the implantation site with my first pregnancy (I told you I was a bleeder!) and so after the initial IB passed, at about 5 and a half weeks I started bleeding and it was bright red and copious. I thought it was all over and was devastated. The early pregnancy teams are brilliant though and they finally found out what the problem was and that the little bean was where it was meant to be. The only thing we could do was wait for week 8 so they could scan and check for a heart beat and make sure that despite the blood loss, bean was developing OK. Goddamn slowest, hardest 3 weeks of my life. Everything you read says blood, particularly red blood, is bad and that bleeding is a sign of bad things. But what no-one tells you is that actually about 25% of all women get some kind of bleeding in the first trimester as things settle into place, your blood volume increases and that umbilical chord really establishes itself.
> 
> So, try not to panic and if you can see the bright side, you should get to see your little bean a bit earlier than you would otherwise.
> 
> Frisky, exercise as normal for as long as possible, it'll help you feel good, relax you and fill you and any potential beans with lots of happy endorphins. Just don't lift heavy weights, do any inverted yoga/pilates poses or go mad with the Ab stuff. Cardio is totally fine, especially if your body is used to it. Just drink lots of water, listen to your body and remember to obey if it's telling you to stop!
> 
> I too am off work today, hence the mini-novels. Mum usually has shortie on a Thurs as my DH works today too but she's on hols at the moment so I'm home. DD is napping and then we're off out to enjoy some cake and (decaf) tea with a friend. Would be better if the weather was less gray and drizzly but that's Edinburgh for you! It's just nice to not be at work.

Haha my husband got the train up to Edinburgh last week, his ship was alongside there. He said it was bloody freezing and he could see his breath, he got there quite late. We are on the south coast, so we have really good luck weather wise, think it was a shock to his system! Haha

I like your 'novels' and your advise....it calms me, which is what I need at the minute! :wacko: 

Yeah, I think with you just coming off BC, your body will take time to adjust. So, if you are out this cycle, please don't get too disheartened :hugs:

Life certainly does test us doesn't it? Things are never simple, Edinburgh is right betty. Stay relaxed & look after yourself :hugs:

I've not exercised for 7 weeks as I broke 3 bones in my foot! It's all healed now thank God, so was first time back in gym last week. I've gone wobbly all over through not going, so I'm gonna get right back at it! I'm normally very active. 
Although I have read stuff about not going mad on the crunches or ab work, I'll skip that for now until u know for sure x haha any excuse hey? :haha:

Enjoy your day & cake xxx


----------



## friskyfish

I'm just wondering when I Dtd with hubby later :sex:
If it will bring af on seeing she is due?? Haaha I can't say no to him, I've not bloody seen him in over a week!! :wacko: Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

friskyfish said:


> I'm just wondering when I Dtd with hubby later :sex:
> If it will bring af on seeing she is due?? Haaha I can't say no to him, I've not bloody seen him in over a week!! :wacko: Xx

Well that cracked me up! DTD now and enjoy - some men can get a bit weird on you for a while when you tell them you are carrying their munchkin!!


----------



## friskyfish

Hahaha...I know, I'm daft arnt I!? 
Feeling a little deflated now, just Been reading about evap lines on tests? I always thought an evap had no colour to it? But I've been reading different things today :( 
Oh well, not gonna get overly stressed over it. Time will tell xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Ugh ladies i really want to test but i know it's to soon!! Only 7dpiui :( waaaa!!!


----------



## MomWife

Edinburgh said:


> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> For the past 4 days I have been having creamy cm. I am now 12DPO with more new pimples on my breasts, and face. It seems like everyday I get more pimples!!!:growlmad::growlmad:Yesterday I had a slight pain in my right breast and no more cramping. I just know AF will show her face on the 2nd.
> 
> I think the CM is probably a good sign Momwife, I find things dry up completely before AF (which is what is happening now and why I was in a bit of a flunk early doors). And you don't want the cramping to continue after implantation, things are supposed to settle down once a wee munchkin is settled in to their new home in utero.
> 
> You're on no 3, have you ever had any implantation bleeding? I did the first time, and my body is a bit of a bleeder generally (various issues on BC and I only have to think about a smear test and I bleed!) so the main reason I think I'm out is that I haven't had any this time.
> 
> Oh yuck, just had a mouthful of tea and think my milk's off! Off to put the kettle on...Click to expand...


When I was pregnant with my last DD's I did not notice it since they were not planned. TMI: Around 5 a.m. I went to the bathroom and I was spotting. It was light pink and I am still spotting but it's very light. Starting last night I have been having achy legs. Maybe these are the signs that AF is about to start. I did not have any of these signs when I was on BCP. If AF does not arrive on Sept 2 I will test on Sept 9th since I want to give AF time to arrive.


----------



## friskyfish

Momwife, could it be a late implantation bleed maybe? Let's hope af leaves you alone xxx
Justwant, try and not test....I've got myself in a right state and feel foolish because I tested. Yesterday on 3 different tests, i saw the faintest of faint lines. Today I tested, I Said I wouldn't but I did :( and I got nothing....not even a faint line. So I'm guessing that's me out......I said I wouldn't test, and I have. Feel like I've ruined everything :( Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh ladies.... I've not had a very good day today!!! I've just got back from A&E, I'm bleeding heavily and passing clots :-( it's not looking good! They sent me away without a scan and told me that if I'm miss carrying there is nothing they can do... I called my midwife and she was shocked that they sent me away so is going to try and get me an emergency scan tmrw...
I don't hold out much hope, I'm bleeding pretty heavy :-( so sad right now.....
Please all keep your fingers crossed for me xxxx

Frisky, don't feel down, if AF isn't due till Monday you are still really early!!!! Don't test again till Saturday xxxxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh ladies.... I've not had a very good day today!!! I've just got back from A&E, I'm bleeding heavily and passing clots :-( it's not looking good! They sent me away without a scan and told me that if I'm miss carrying there is nothing they can do... I called my midwife and she was shocked that they sent me away so is going to try and get me an emergency scan tmrw...
> I don't hold out much hope, I'm bleeding pretty heavy :-( so sad right now.....
> Please all keep your fingers crossed for me xxxx
> 
> Frisky, don't feel down, if AF isn't due till Monday you are still really early!!!! Don't test again till Saturday xxxxx

Betty, that's awful, I'm so sorry - and I cannot believe they wouldn't scan you! That's disgusting. I just want to give you a huge HUG! Is your partner with you?


----------



## Edinburgh

friskyfish said:


> Momwife, could it be a late implantation bleed maybe? Let's hope af leaves you alone xxx
> Justwant, try and not test....I've got myself in a right state and feel foolish because I tested. Yesterday on 3 different tests, i saw the faintest of faint lines. Today I tested, I Said I wouldn't but I did :( and I got nothing....not even a faint line. So I'm guessing that's me out......I said I wouldn't test, and I have. Feel like I've ruined everything :( Xx

Naughty naughty Frisky (shakes head in mock disappointment while wagging a finger with one hand on a hip). 

:cold: Listen to the voice from the frozen north...

To get a better reading you need to give your body time to get up to a higher HCG level. Also, I bet you tested after going to the gym for the first time in 7 weeks (sorry to hear about your foot btw) where you probably consumed a small desert oasis worth of h2o, thus watering down your hcg levels. Am I right?

You're not out, just early. Get busy sex: or otherwise) and STOP testing. 

(PS, please take this post in the manner it is intended, if there's an emoticon for tongue-in-cheek I can't find it!! I'm just trying to get you back to a positive place so you can enjoy your limited time with your fella.)


----------



## Bettyt63

Your last post to frisky cheered me up lots Edinburgh!!!!!  you are totally right I bet, hey frisky?????


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh ladies.... I've not had a very good day today!!! I've just got back from A&E, I'm bleeding heavily and passing clots :-( it's not looking good! They sent me away without a scan and told me that if I'm miss carrying there is nothing they can do... I called my midwife and she was shocked that they sent me away so is going to try and get me an emergency scan tmrw...
> I don't hold out much hope, I'm bleeding pretty heavy :-( so sad right now.....
> Please all keep your fingers crossed for me xxxx
> 
> Frisky, don't feel down, if AF isn't due till Monday you are still really early!!!! Don't test again till Saturday xxxxx

Oh my god betty....I hope everything's ok. Of course I will have everything crossed. I've got tears in my eyes reading this :hugs:Xx Thinking of you Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> Momwife, could it be a late implantation bleed maybe? Let's hope af leaves you alone xxx
> Justwant, try and not test....I've got myself in a right state and feel foolish because I tested. Yesterday on 3 different tests, i saw the faintest of faint lines. Today I tested, I Said I wouldn't but I did :( and I got nothing....not even a faint line. So I'm guessing that's me out......I said I wouldn't test, and I have. Feel like I've ruined everything :( Xx

I already did.. Totally bfn :sad: so hard seeing bfn over and over again..


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh ladies.... I've not had a very good day today!!! I've just got back from A&E, I'm bleeding heavily and passing clots :-( it's not looking good! They sent me away without a scan and told me that if I'm miss carrying there is nothing they can do... I called my midwife and she was shocked that they sent me away so is going to try and get me an emergency scan tmrw...
> I don't hold out much hope, I'm bleeding pretty heavy :-( so sad right now.....
> Please all keep your fingers crossed for me xxxx
> 
> Frisky, don't feel down, if AF isn't due till Monday you are still really early!!!! Don't test again till Saturday xxxxx

Aye Betty! How upsetting! 
How can they just do this to people ?! 
I'm so sorry, there's no words to express how i feel for you. Iknow your pain, can you go to an emergency room? 
my heart hurts for you.


----------



## MomWife

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh ladies.... I've not had a very good day today!!! I've just got back from A&E, I'm bleeding heavily and passing clots :-( it's not looking good! They sent me away without a scan and told me that if I'm miss carrying there is nothing they can do... I called my midwife and she was shocked that they sent me away so is going to try and get me an emergency scan tmrw...
> I don't hold out much hope, I'm bleeding pretty heavy :-( so sad right now.....
> Please all keep your fingers crossed for me xxxx
> 
> Frisky, don't feel down, if AF isn't due till Monday you are still really early!!!! Don't test again till Saturday xxxxx


Oh no Betty! I am so sorry that you are going through this. It just sickens me to my stomach when healthcare professionals treat patients this way. It seems like there are starting to be a trend with some physicians have no empathy, patience, poor communication, listening skills and more. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I hope everything will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

wantjust1more said:


> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> Momwife, could it be a late implantation bleed maybe? Let's hope af leaves you alone xxx
> Justwant, try and not test....I've got myself in a right state and feel foolish because I tested. Yesterday on 3 different tests, i saw the faintest of faint lines. Today I tested, I Said I wouldn't but I did :( and I got nothing....not even a faint line. So I'm guessing that's me out......I said I wouldn't test, and I have. Feel like I've ruined everything :( Xx
> 
> I already did.. Totally bfn :sad: so hard seeing bfn over and over again..Click to expand...

Oh dear :( I'm sorry to hear that...let's hope it's stil early day's x
Well, my af should start to show her ugly face at some point today. I normally spot for a few days, so we will see. I'm so angry at myself for caving in and testing yesterday....I really do think I'm out AGAIN this month.

Betty, you were on my mind all last night. Good luck today my lovely :hugs: Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello all, betty, thinking of you, hope you got on better today. 

Frisky, did you manage to hold off testing today? 

No more crazy dreams for me. Had a return of the weird cm but no ib. Wanted to hit people at work today. Could reasonably be the effect work has on me but more likely PMT :)

We're not out though till witchy shows. So I won't go home and have a large glass of wine, even if I want to. 

Have a lovely evening people x


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies.... I couldn't get in for an emergency scan today as they were fully booked so have to wait till Monday, not that I need to wait. I have most definitely lost the baby, I've been in terrible pain all day and heavily bleeding with large clots :-( 
I'm just trying to get my head around it but I'm pretty sad. It just wasn't meant to be!
At least I have you girls to get me through! 
I'm still praying you all get a BFP soon!!!! :hug: to you all xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh Betty, I'm so sorry. Your initial post was what brought me to this thread and I'm just gutted for you. Hope hubby is looking after you and making lots of tea x


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies x 

Firstly betty...I am so so sorry. No words I say will make you feel better. But you know about my loss, so I can really sympathise with you my love. I'm here if u wanna chat, moan or shout abuse at! Time & love will get you & hubby through this Xx stay strong xxx 

Edinburgh, no...not tested today. I've just got back from dropping hubby on ship, Been for a nice meal, only 1 glass of wine. Boobs still ache on and off, no sign of af yet. But I've Been getting slight tummy cramps this evening, so think she will be here soon. How are you doing?? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks ladies.... Sat with a cuppa and a chocolate bar, sod the healthy eating plan!!!
Just a bit numb at the moment.
Fingers crossed for you testing, keep me posted xxxx


----------



## RoyalGoddess

Hey Ladies.. Just joined BNB yesterday.. ready thru all these posts! 

So sorry for your loss Betty :(


I hope and pray you feel better :(


----------



## Edinburgh

Welcome RGoddess, stick with these ladies, they are all lovely. Do you have any children already? Is this your first? When are you testing this cycle? 

I know I promised to wait till Tuesday to test but I kinda wanted to this morning. Thankfully I woke up at 5am needing to pee so when I did get up with munchkin at half 6 I couldn't. The urge has now passed again and I have a really busy weekend which I'm sure will fly by. We car share and it's our weekend with the motor so I have to do lots of exciting things like Costco shopping, visiting relatives and stuff. 

Munchkin is currently running round my living room with her little pink bag in the crook of her elbow with her hand up holding her ear to make it stay on her arm, and her bear, Bob under the other arm. Goodness knows where she got the early onset handbag fettish because I never use one. She also loves shoes. Her shoes, my shoes, hubby's shoes. How is it that the world's worst tomboy gives birth to a Sarah Jessica Parker prodigy? Proof that gender unrestricted play is useless - there's something in the genetic makeup!!

Yesterday I met a friend for lunch who works in recruitment. The conversation inevitably turned to my job and how she thinks I'm massively underpaid and should send her my CV. What was worse, a lady sitting at the bench next to us with a baby leaned over and agreed with my friend that as a project manager herself, I was being hard done by and should definitely send my friend my CV! If I wasn't still getting my head round our rapid decision to have another child now as opposed to our original plan which was five years from now (just a wee change in plans really) I might give it a shot, but I just don't think I can face any additional upheaval at the moment. 

Any other working mums held to a job because you are trying for another one, or experienced having to tell a relatively new employer that you are pregnant?

Sending health and healing faeries to you, Betty, and hope everyone else has a lovely start to the weekend. If you're testing today Frisky I have everything crossed for you. The sun is out, munchkin and I may go play on her swing awhile x


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning,

Well that's good Edinburgh, why put things on hold? You should definitely go for it, what will be will be. May also take your mind of ttc which is only a good thing. :)

I woke up feeling awfully sick, boobs sore. Just tested & bfn! The latest she is due is tomorrow or Monday, so if I were pregnant, surely I would be at least getting the faintest of positives now? :( I still have creamy cm too (Tmi sorry) 
I feel silly for thinking I saw a faint line the other day, I must have imagined it. 
Oh well, the feeling of excitement was nice while it lasted.

My son is home after spending 2 weeks with his dad. He is full of attitude, which can only be expected of him. As after 7 years, his dad is STILL very bitter towards me! (But that's another story on another forum altogether) haha. It's upsetting, but hopefully he will come round soon & be back to 'normal' 

Welcome RoyalGoddess, xxx great name! :) 

Betty. How are you feeling today? Sending you all my love & wishes xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Well, I'm out. Spotting started bang on cue! Just goes to show symptoms actually count for nothing :( 
Can't keep on with this disappointment each month, it's affecting my mood, how I am with my son & husband. It's taking over my life. Think I'm gonna take a break from it all guys.
I'm off to work now, gonna purchase a large bottle of wine & drown my sorrows later x 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## moonlyte

So sorry for ur loss betty.hope u feel better


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm so sorry frisky, I know exactly how you feel. I was just so sick of the same thing every month, going through the motions of having AF, panning on when we DTD, the TWW, only to get a stupid bfn at the end of every month, heartbreaking and so bloody frustrating!
Now after all this time I finally get a BFP only to lose it, it's so cruel and unfair! I'm not sure how I feel about going back to TTC. It's affecting my life, that's all I think about all the time. I feel like I'm not enjoying what I have because I'm so desperate for something else!
On the other hand, the overwhelming urge to have more children is sparing me on, the joy it will bring to me, my partner and my little girl will of course make me go straight back to ttc because I WILL have more children (as will you!) it's just going to be a difficult journey getting there! 
We are lucky that we have made some good relationships from this thread, it's helping me stay positive....
Keep that chin up and don't get too disheartened! Get the wine cracked open and enjoy! You're time will come xx
Edinburgh, your posts do cheer me up no end!!!!! Keep them coming my lovely xx
Ps: I gave up my lovely high powered, well paying job after I had DD, I now work part time at a new company and have only been with the company 10 months (I have told them I've had a mc, so now they are going to know that I will potentially be having a baby at some point!) thank god we have rights!!!


----------



## MomWife

Hello Ladies,

Frisky I am out just like you, AF arrived today. I am kind of happy since I can start over again and that AF still arrived. I have been reading posts about how women off of BCP can have very long cycles for a while. I just hope this cycle will be normal. 

Betty, My sister miscarried and 3 months later she was pregnant! Now she have 3 kids, 2 daughters and 1 son. I will keep my FX for you and all the rest of you ladies to receive BFP's before next year!!! Betty, again I am so sorry that happened to you. You just never know you might get pregnant next month, it happens that way. 

I am not having a good day since my nose is stuffed up and I have a sore throat I think I caught it from my little one.


----------



## friskyfish

Good evening my little b&b buddies! How are we all holding up??
Sorry to hear AF arrived Momwife. Great positive attitude towards it though :) 

I'm feeling a little more positive than my earlier post. Again, my cycle is regular this month. Although I've been TTC for nearly 18months now. Only my last 4 or 5 cycles have been regular due to my thyroid & coming off BC. So, obviously I'm not going to conceive straight away. I said it last cycle to you all, but I am glad af is here on time again. Now I can move into next cycle which hubby WILL be home for again :) 

Betty, I hope your feeling ok my dear. Life is so cruel. Xx Thank you for your post. I admire your positivity also. I won't be taking a break ttc either, just felt shitty earlier....My son was asking for a baby brother before too!! So, I've got to keep trying havnt I? ;)
So, here we all again! Onwards & upwards hey?? Let's stay positive ladies x 

I must say, af arriving has given me a perfect excuse to eat shit loads of chocolate tonight and not feel guilty! 

I want to thank you all for keeping me sane & letting me rant on here. I love you all x x


----------



## friskyfish

I mean.....who else in the world do I share the ins & outs of my CM to?? :haha:

Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Betty, every emotion i must be feeling for you. When we lost our twins it was August 19th 2012 and August 28th 2012 so when this happened to you it hit home because i felt like i was reliving all of my emotions 
all over again.. I'm just so devastated for you.


----------



## wantjust1more

I'm 9dpiui and dh basically held me down so i wouldn't go out and buy a test :( 
I want to see if and when i can stop the progesterone cream (maybe it's my excuse) but I'm getting anxious. 
I don't know how to "hold off"... I'm getting ancy..


----------



## Edinburgh

Good morning ladies! 
So yesterday sounds like it was a tough day for lots of reasons. I'd like is all to take a minute and remember that we are all women before we are/were mothers, and that we are pretty damn great. Being a mother is a massive blessing in life, but it's only one part of all the fabulousness we can achieve. 

Frisky, I can't imagine the disappointment of AF arriving month after month. You are courageous for living in hope and all the while being a great mum to your son. Unhappy children do not want siblings to come along and detract from their limited attention, so you are obviously doing an awesome job there despite the challenges posed by your ex's negativity. 

I want to share my grandmother's story with you all. She was an army nurse and married my grandad at 19. They never used protection and in the days before fertility testing, by the time she was 22 she assumed she was sterile. She travelled with her husband and they lived all over the world, kenya, cyprus... Then at 30 she had my mum. 10 mnths later she had my aunt. A year later she had my other auntie- then she sent hubby for the chop! 

Now I'll admit, she wasn't very scientific, wasn't terribly religious either, but she swore that she didn't get pregnant all that time because she was meant to achieve more first. 

I don't mean to make you think you might have to wait 10 yrs to get pregnant, but I do believe in sods law. If you get started on a project that requires you not to be pregnant, then it's bound to happen while you're busy not thinking about it! And if not you can look on it that it wasn't a part of your life you put on hold, but on the accomplishments you took on before you caught. 

Betty, it is no comfort to your loss, but everyone I know who has miscarried without a medical condition has been pregnant again within 12wks and had a healthy baby. Something about the hormomes having had practice at aligning right perhaps. I wish you much love and luck. 

Hubby and I decided last night that if we are not pregnant this month we are going to postpone trying for a while. I never wanted my children so close together and I had a difficult first pregnancy and a horrible birth. DH starts uni next year and we were going to wait till after he graduated for more children. He told me recently that he didn't want me to be 36 and having another child so we did a 180 and went with right now. These last two weeks when I consider the possibilty I'm mostly just scared - that we won't cope financially, that munchkin is still very young and needs me well, not pregnant and incapacitated, and that I'm screwing with my ability to get a better job and provide for my family while DH studies. It won't be indefinite. We're thinking 4-6 mnths but a year tops, even just time to come round to the idea for me and get some counselling re last experience. 

Now that I've confessed all that to you ladies I'll get a BFP and look like a real bitch! But I tested negative this morning and I'm pretty sure I'm out. If a child does pop along we'll be fine and I will cherish it but otherwise I think this is the right decision for now. I want to be 99% excited and only 1% terrified when I get that second line. Like last time! 

You're all amazing ladies though and if it's ok with you I'd like to hang to this post and cheerlead for you all, if you'll have me! Promise to cut the novels down to short stories! 

Dawn x


----------



## wantjust1more

well frisky- and ladies-- im out tested bfn right now :( so sad!!!! 
now to wait for af..:cry:


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning ladies. Sorry for neglecting you all...hope you are all ok & ready to attack the week ahead! 

Want just1more, sorry to hear you are out, I know how you are feeling. I know it's hard, but please try & stay strong & ready to go for your next cycle. Lots of love to you. Xx 

Edinburgh (I'm sticking with that...I've tried real names on here before & things get confusing haha) Thank you for your post. I'm sorry to hear that you had such a difficult pregnancy & birth....Maybe you are right to try the counselling in preparation for baby number 2. After my daughter was born stillborn, my pregnancy with my son was far from enjoyable....I was terrified every step of the way. I know I will have the same fears again if & when I get pregnant again. But I'm also hoping I will enjoy it more, as everything was ok with my son, and it was 10 years ago.
It's good you & DH have so much ambition, going to uni is a big deal. I'm sure it may be scary, but if by chance you do get your bfp....you will fit baby around you. Rather than fitting other things around baby. 
My life kind of took a standstill jobwise when I had Joe. I was off work with post traumatic stress, then fell pregnant again, but never went back to work. I then spent 7 years bringing Joe up on my own. I worked part time around school hours when he was 5 and met my husband 2 years ago. We then made a massive decisions & moved from Manchester to Portsmouth to be near hubbys base in the Navy x 
Best decision of my life, I have got a little job down here and we have fitted in nicely. However, I would myself like to go back to collage to learn to do something to better myself & my job. As I never had the opportunity before as I was a single mum.
I guess I'm scared as I'm no spring chicken....I'm 33, 34 in December. I really want to be pregnant before then. Dare I ask how old everyone else is? Haha x 

Betty....good luck today with your scan x 
Let us know how you get on. 

Sorry to rant on.....bloody hell edingburgh....I'm taking the spotlight off you & your novels here! Sorry! Haaha Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning ladies,
:sick: Munchkin is sick. Not sure yet if I'm sick too or just feeling the after effects of getting in and out of bed like a jack in the box all night. Poor wee lamb had to sleep upright for a bit every few hours to help the congestion clear. It's Daddy's turn to go to work today. Think shortie is also going for an award for number of dirty nappies in one morning and we use real nappies. Usually our Mondays together are all about swimming and softplay. No such luck today. So far have endured about 600 cups of imaginary tea. May have to break out Button Moon. Thank god Daddy took her to restock on library books on Friday. AF due today/tomorrow just to add insult to injury. 

I'm thinking in such extreme circumstances it's OK to have a muffin for breakfast right? :dohh:

And I'm 31, feeling about 42 today.:nope:


----------



## friskyfish

Edinburgh said:


> Morning ladies,
> :sick: Munchkin is sick. Not sure yet if I'm sick too or just feeling the after effects of getting in and out of bed like a jack in the box all night. Poor wee lamb had to sleep upright for a bit every few hours to help the congestion clear. It's Daddy's turn to go to work today. Think shortie is also going for an award for number of dirty nappies in one morning and we use real nappies. Usually our Mondays together are all about swimming and softplay. No such luck today. So far have endured about 600 cups of imaginary tea. May have to break out Button Moon. Thank god Daddy took her to restock on library books on Friday. AF due today/tomorrow just to add insult to injury.
> 
> I'm thinking in such extreme circumstances it's OK to have a muffin for breakfast right? :dohh:
> 
> And I'm 31, feeling about 42 today.:nope:

Awwwwh, hope she's feeling better soon Xx 

And yes....a muffin is perfect acceptable in these circumstances ;) Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Oh, I'm trying so hard to stay strong. I don't think we are going to do anymore iui. I feel so helpless. I was cleaning yesterday and found ultrasounds of when we lost our pregnancies 2 years ago. Man, emotions really got the best of me. I really don't want to it the 3 year mark of ttc. I feel so hurt inside, i can't explain it really. I've read so much on progesterone cream, i thought for sure this would help. But with no bfp, I'm so discouraged. 
People tell me "it'll happen when you least expect it"... That's the problem i know my body to well. I know that the clear cm, time bd, the cramping, the twinges, etc is all knowing all to well. It drives me crazy to know my body, and to "let it happen seems impossible"... 
I'm so lost for words, what to feel, what the next step is. 
I read an article on another website a lady took royal jelly, and progesterone cream and after 16 months ttc, she got her bfp but at 15dpo, any days leading up to that were bfn. So do i have hope, or should i just kick the bucket?? 
Why does this have to be so difficult. 
maybe my one tube wonder.


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies..... Well my worst fears have been confirmed today, I have miscarried :-( 
We are obviously sad but it just wasn't meant to be.

Edinburgh, I hope you're going to stick around with us even if you do chose to wait a little longer TTC???? I enjoy reading your novels!!!!
Frisky, how you feeling chick??? You sound more positive.
Want1more, I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this cycle. It's so deflating not getting that BFP but you have to keep positive because it will happen xx hugs to you xx

Looks like we are all around the same age... I turned 35 two weeks ago and OH has just turned 34 (my lil' toy boy, kinda!)

So I guess my periods will be out of sync for a while until I stop bleeding (I've passed the sac, which was the most hideous thing ever!) but I still have more tissue left that should come out within the next 2 weeks (so barbaric!) we are going to try as soon as we feel ok, I'm hoping as soon as possible. And the journey begins again..... Lets hope we get those sticky BFP's next cycle xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh betty :( Xx I'm so so sorry, that must have been awful for you. I hope your getting lots of love & cuddles xxx 
I'm unsure of how long the healing time is...physically or mentally. Let's just live in hope these things happen for a reason & your time will come soon :hugs:

I hope we all stick together on this thread x 

I'm ok, period is here with a vengeance....I've caved in & ordered a thermometer today off Amazon. I'm not gonna lie...last cycle I said I was going to take it easy, not think about it & not test early. I only lasted so long..... Haha. I WANT to conceive...so I guess taking my temps won't hurt, I may have more of an idea the actual day I ovulate then, which will help. Rather than testing & testing & testing!! It'll keep Me occupied when hubbys away too ;) Xx 

Betty, my DH is also my toyboy by 1 year! Haha.
Let's all keep strong...and be here & ready for next cycle! 

Much love Xx


----------



## Kittycathy

Wow! A lot has happened around here. I'm sorry ladies, i havent been around lately. I admit i had been avoiding going online to read on posts and google stuff as I felt i've become obsessed and this is adding more stress in TTC. But please know my lovelies that you are in my mind and i keep praying we get our bfps if not this cycle then soon.

today, im 10 dpiui and i cant hold on much longer! AF is due on the 5th. I want to test so bad but so afraid to get disappointed. So i now go online because I realize the support and positivity around here is exactly the distraction i need to stay sane. 

How are you all? 

Frisky, im so sorry to hear that you're out. But it's good that your cycles have become more regular. I also have irregular cycles, between 29-35 days and most of the time anovulatory. Good luck with temping! 

Betty, im so affected by your MC. It's devastating because you have been waiting so long for that bfp only to be taken away a few weeks after. On the other hand, think of it as a trial period or maybe the little bean is not a healthy one and would cause problems later on so it's better he let go now than later. 

Edinburgh, i truly enjoy reading your novels and i hope you stick around despite postponing TTC. Your stories are such a fun read!


----------



## Kittycathy

Oh i forgot, im turning 30 this Oct :)


----------



## poppygirl05

Hey Betty. Just wanted to pop in and say I can relate. I had bfp in july and in aug and lost both. I was devastated. Still am. Dont give up!!


----------



## friskyfish

Hey kitty.....and welcome back! :) Well done for holding out testing, wish I'd have done that!! Fingers crossed for you my lovely x 

Welcome poppy. So sorry to hear of your losses. Glad to see your not giving up & your staying strong :hugs:

Betty....big hugs to you as always :hugs: 

Well, I'm a zombie this morning....son up half the night with a cold. I feel sick as I'm that tired. I've got work in an hour....which I'm dreading. I'm getting bullied a bit of another woman, who just 'doesn't like me or like working with me!' :( the way I'm feeling today, I will end up punching her on her nose.....Do not mess with Me when I'm tired bitch! Haha ;)

Hope everyone has a good day.
I'm off to get a large coffee xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies..... All good my end, just thinking positive and looking forward to getting back to normal and starting my wonderful TTC journey again!!!!
Frisky, that's awful that you're getting a bit of grief at work! I find that there is always someone who doesn't quite like me for whatever reason even though I always try my best to be nice to everyone and I'm quite a positive person. A the end of the day it always boils down to either jealousy or that some people are just miserable *******s! Excuse the language!
I bet youre tall, skinny and gorgeous! That's probably why you're getting grief!  
Kitty! How you doing???? When are you testing??? Fingers crossed for you, we should get at least one BFP this cycle!!! Hope all the other girls are ok, we haven't heard from irts, mango or kat for a while.... I think it does get a bit painful coming on here and seeing other people getting BFP's and then you get landed with a bfn, it can be a bit soul destroying at times....
Welcome poppy and sorry for your losses, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy and hope I don't have to go through that again..... Xxxx


----------



## MomWife

Betty I am happy to know that you are thinking positive!!:hugs::hugs: 

Ladies, I started AF on the Aug 31st and now I am spotting, should I be worried? or maybe AF will be this short for now on. When I was on BCP AF usually last between 6 to 7 days. Before I started taking BCP, AF lasted for 7 days. Maybe this cycle is not normal. I have an Dr. appt to see my primary care physician on Monday. I will ask her what can cause this. Tomorrow I will set up an appt with my gyn to tell him that I stopped taking BCP in July. Maybe he can tell me some things that I will experience since I been on them for almost 6 years. I have research on the internet about this, but you can find sooo many things that may make you nervous. Maybe I am getting scared of every thing that is going on with me since I want to have another bundle of joy.:shrug:


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Hi ladies..... All good my end, just thinking positive and looking forward to getting back to normal and starting my wonderful TTC journey again!!!!
> Frisky, that's awful that you're getting a bit of grief at work! I find that there is always someone who doesn't quite like me for whatever reason even though I always try my best to be nice to everyone and I'm quite a positive person. A the end of the day it always boils down to either jealousy or that some people are just miserable *******s! Excuse the language!
> I bet youre tall, skinny and gorgeous! That's probably why you're getting grief!
> Kitty! How you doing???? When are you testing??? Fingers crossed for you, we should get at least one BFP this cycle!!! Hope all the other girls are ok, we haven't heard from irts, mango or kat for a while.... I think it does get a bit painful coming on here and seeing other people getting BFP's and then you get landed with a bfn, it can be a bit soul destroying at times....
> Welcome poppy and sorry for your losses, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy and hope I don't have to go through that again..... Xxxx

Awwwwh, I'm so glad you are thinking positive thoughts betty :) Obviously some days Will be better than others & you will never forget your little bean....but I'm sure all this will make you stronger if not more determined :hugs:

Haha..I'm far from being tall,skinny & gorgeous. I'm a very outgoing, happy person at work...I try & enjoy myself. She is just miserable. She's been there for years, I don't think she likes the fact that I get on with everyone better than her! So, yeah...Maybe it is a jealousy thing in that respect. But I'm not changing my personality just to make her happy....silly bitch grrrrrrrrrr!! She goes on holiday tomorrow for a week! :happydance:

Momwife? Try not to get yourself in a panic about the spotting. I'm sure your cycles are still probably trying to get bk to normal after coming off BC. Mine were all over the place for months. Unfortunately not all women are the same & some of us have a worse time adjusting than others. Fingers crossed all is ok x 

Well, this will make you laugh!! Because we can't book hubby in to get his sperm tested, due to him always been away. We have ordered, a home test of Amazon!! That should be fun! It'll be like an x-rated science experiment!! :haha: Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi All,

Not much to update with my end. Monthly monster arrived on cue: at least the mini-pill didn't screw with my cycle too much. We're only pausing the TTC for a few months so I'm not going to go back on it for now, much as I despise condoms!! 

My whole household is ill. I even took a day off work today because I literally have no voice. The only thing worse than a sick little one is when you both get sick at the same time... and then your post-childbirth mega period arrives. 

Lovin the positivity ladies... it's gonna be a good month. Things can only improve!

Right, now where did I put that blankie?


----------



## poppygirl05

Hi ladies. 7 dpo today. Bbs and nips are so sore and sensitive. Super crabby, moody. Been cramping non stop since o. Temps I think look good, this is my forst cycle temping. Anyone know?


----------



## friskyfish

Hey poppy!! I'm not sure about the temping. I'm new to it too. Gonna start tomorrow, my thermometer arrived today Xx Good luck & keep us posted 

Edinburgh...Oh noo, hope you all feel better soon. Drink lots of tea ;) 

Big news off hubby today, he's handed his notice in at work!! He was gonna do it in January but has had enough. He misses being at home with me & his life has changed dramatically since he joined the navy 8 years ago.....he said it's not for him anymore. He said he wants to be around for when I'm finally pregnant & help....Haha he needs to be around in the first place for me to get pregnant!! ;)

I'll support him whatever, my only worry..is us having to leave our lovely house, as we are in married quarters. My son loves it here, plays out with his mates all the time, I'm just worried how he will take it :( 
It won't happen till about 15months...but time does fly x

Anyway, that's enough moaning from me. Hope you have all had a good day. I'm off tomorrow, so plan on making the most of the sunshine :) Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Well ladies i haven't started af yet, I'm roughly 13dpiui and 15dpo. I'm on cd 26, and last cycle i started cd 26, but usually have a 28 day cycle.. I'm giving it until this weekend, and if nothing I'll test next Tuesday. 
My boobs really really hurt. But that's it. I just wish i knew if i need to stop the progesterone cream.


----------



## friskyfish

wantjust1more said:


> Well ladies i haven't started af yet, I'm roughly 13dpiui and 15dpo. I'm on cd 26, and last cycle i started cd 26, but usually have a 28 day cycle.. I'm giving it until this weekend, and if nothing I'll test next Tuesday.
> My boobs really really hurt. But that's it. I just wish i knew if i need to stop the progesterone cream.


Ooooooh, let's hope af stays away!! When did you last test!!? We need a bfp on here to boost spirits!! Fingers crossed my lovely :hugs: Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i haven't started af yet, I'm roughly 13dpiui and 15dpo. I'm on cd 26, and last cycle i started cd 26, but usually have a 28 day cycle.. I'm giving it until this weekend, and if nothing I'll test next Tuesday.
> My boobs really really hurt. But that's it. I just wish i knew if i need to stop the progesterone cream.
> 
> 
> Ooooooh, let's hope af stays away!! When did you last test!!? We need a bfp on here to boost spirits!! Fingers crossed my lovely :hugs: XxClick to expand...

I know, I'm praying so hard, but trying to not get my hopes to high. 
I think Sunday or Monday i tested last, i thought, i swore i could see something but I think it was my phone/line eye so called it bfn. 
I'm scared to test, so I'm trying to hold off. I just love you all and so thankful i have y'all to talk to.. :)


----------



## Edinburgh

Fngrs n toes crossed for you wantjust1more! 
Good on your husband frisky, any military life becomes really difficult when you are leaving a family at home. My dad was a marine till I was bout 5 and we moved a lot and stayed with my grandparents. Houses are just bricks and mortar and children adapt quickly. Just have to frame it as a new adventure. Is there much work out of the service in your area? I know a lot of ex-services who move back or to bigger cities for work options. 
I had a chuckle earlier about your science experiments! Reminded me of the time dh decided to read the instructions for preseed mid-bd. You have to laugh about these things!
Best of luck temping ladies, I don't know much about it other than you do it before you get out of bed in the morning. 
Ps, I swear by preseed x


----------



## wantjust1more

So af showed up this morning.. Counting 14 days back, we did iui "perfectly"... So i think I'm done, ive tried about everything from natural remedies, to fertility meds, and iui. Don't want ivf, so i guess its time to accept that i may be counting 2 years and 6 months ttc and may continue counting for awhile. 
Such a bummer, but when I've tried about everything, it just sucks to keep getting bfn after bfn


----------



## friskyfish

Oh dear...I'm sorry to hear that wantjust1more :( big hugs to you :hugs: 
Stay strong.

So, I'm already rubbish at temping. Got up this morning and forgot. You have just reminded me! Haha

Thanks for positive words edingburgh. hubby is an engineer, so there is alot of work I think. I really don't want to move from this area, as I've grown to love it and being by the seaside. He gets lots of support & courses to go on to integrate him back into 'civilian life' so, fingers crossed we will be ok. 

What's preseed?? I've heard this mentioned before? Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> Oh dear...I'm sorry to hear that wantjust1more :( big hugs to you :hugs:
> Stay strong.
> 
> So, I'm already rubbish at temping. Got up this morning and forgot. You have just reminded me! Haha
> 
> Thanks for positive words edingburgh. hubby is an engineer, so there is alot of work I think. I really don't want to move from this area, as I've grown to love it and being by the seaside. He gets lots of support & courses to go on to integrate him back into 'civilian life' so, fingers crossed we will be ok.
> 
> What's preseed?? I've heard this mentioned before? Xx

 Thank you, trying to stay strong. Sometimes its easier said than done. :( 
I started school this week so that should keep my mind busy. And I'm not going to have time to google anymore lol. 
Preseed is that fertility friendly lubricant. 

Edinburgh- how did you use it? 
I've only used it during ovulation days and that was even maybe 2 days. Did you insert it wait 20 minutes then have sex? I've heard so many methods and I've tried the ones i heard.


----------



## friskyfish

Ok, I've just purchased the pre seed!! Lots of experiments will be taking place in the bedroom next week! I may even invest in a white science coat! Get right stuck into the theme! Haha....Any tips on the best way to use preseed will be much appreciated! ;) Xx 

I know it's easier said than done want just1more...I'm sure now your back at school, it will take your mind off things a bit. I got like that when I was off work for 7 weeks after breaking my foot. Google can be the devil sometimes xxx


----------



## LexyAjMommy

I am 7 dpo, I have some sort of CM- Not really into getting in depth down there!! 

:witch: isn't due for another week but I have been crampy, moody... ( not helpful when I work for a billing dept for a very large medical group and people call in to complain ) teary and ugh just an all around :brat:!! 

The cramping became so bad I took a trip to GYN yesterday! I was 6 dpo and the pee pregnancy test was negative ( as expected ) but she drew a HCG blood one anyways, I'll find out soon! 

Hoping for our :bfp:


----------



## Kardashianw

Bettyt63 said:


> It's official, I'm pregnant... I'm in total shock. We have been trying for 16 months and I thought it would never happen..... I'm just in total shock......
> Welcome to the new peeps, stick with these ladies they are VERY lucky!!!!!
> View attachment 651361

I have just followed and read all your replies, yes read all of them, and I am so happy for you!! The reason why I read them was because I in the same boat had alot of cm the past few days. An have got lower back pain which is making me think af is coming but reading ur replies. I could may have a tiny chance x


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies.... How we all feeling today??? All good my end, my bleeding has almost stopped and I'm really debating on whether to wait for AF before we start trying again or just start straight away (I feel totally ok so would be happy to start now) anyone have any thoughts on this????
Girls I can't believe you've only just bought preseed! I love the stuff! We have used it (and most other things!!!) I would insert it (sorry tmi) about 10 mins before :sex: didn't have much luck with it but it certainly didn't hinder anything 
Want1more, I'm so sorry you didn't get your BFP this cycle. I know is so heartbreaking every month but you will get there! Keep positive!!!!! 
Frisky, that's great news about your fella! It's so hard when they work away... My OH was in the navy and my BIL has just retired from the navy (my sister has sent him to work on the rigs as she likes the peace and quiet without him!!!!) we also live by the sea and I love it!!! 
Also, I can't believe you can do your spermy experiment at home!!!! That's amazing! We get no such luxuries us women!!! 
Welcome new peeps xxxxx


----------



## Kardashianw

Oh no there must have been something wrong with browser as it only showed 30 pages. So sorry about ur loss and stupid of me. I hope that you get your lovely little bean soon xx


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Hi ladies.... How we all feeling today??? All good my end, my bleeding has almost stopped and I'm really debating on whether to wait for AF before we start trying again or just start straight away (I feel totally ok so would be happy to start now) anyone have any thoughts on this????
> Girls I can't believe you've only just bought preseed! I love the stuff! We have used it (and most other things!!!) I would insert it (sorry tmi) about 10 mins before :sex: didn't have much luck with it but it certainly didn't hinder anything
> Want1more, I'm so sorry you didn't get your BFP this cycle. I know is so heartbreaking every month but you will get there! Keep positive!!!!!
> Frisky, that's great news about your fella! It's so hard when they work away... My OH was in the navy and my BIL has just retired from the navy (my sister has sent him to work on the rigs as she likes the peace and quiet without him!!!!) we also live by the sea and I love it!!!
> Also, I can't believe you can do your spermy experiment at home!!!! That's amazing! We get no such luxuries us women!!!
> Welcome new peeps xxxxx

Helloo betty!! Glad to hear your doing ok & are ready to get back at it!! I'm not sure how long you are supposed to wait, did the doctors advise?? If your feeling ready in yourself, then that's fantastic news! :hugs:

Funny you should say that about the rigs, DH has mentioned doing that when he leaves next year. Haha x 

Yes, preseed has been ordered. :) I've heard of it before, but never looked into it. Can't harm trying can it? ;) Hubbys gonna get the shock of his life when he comes home to a science fair!! :haha:
The spots I got in my last 2ww are getting worse. I've never had bad skin. Maybe it's caused by stress or worry? As I've been worrying about hubby for a few weeks? 

Oh well, all the craziness of the tww will soon be upon us all again soon....It'll be Xmas next! Eeeeeeek! I want my bfp before Xmas xxx :wacko:


----------



## friskyfish

Kardashianw said:


> Oh no there must have been something wrong with browser as it only showed 30 pages. So sorry about ur loss and stupid of me. I hope that you get your lovely little bean soon xx

Welcome to our thread Kardashianw :) 

Hope you get your BFP soon Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Kardashianw said:


> Oh no there must have been something wrong with browser as it only showed 30 pages. So sorry about ur loss and stupid of me. I hope that you get your lovely little bean soon xx

Don't worry I know this site can be temperamental! Welcome to our thread these girls are the BEST! Stick with us! Have you been trying long???

Frisky, midwife said they 'advise' you wait till after AF, I think I will take it easy with the :sex: and just see how we feel and if we get a BFP then great and if not then onto the next proper cycle!!! So I guess I won't really know my 2ww but it seems we are all getting in sync with each other (thats quite cute!)

Xxxxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ahhhh, I guess you just try & relax until af arrives then betty. I wonder how long that will be. Will be great if we get our 2ww together again :) So glad you havn't given up. You have certainly been tested my lovely :hugs: I admire you Xx


----------



## friskyfish

396 replies on here!! Haha WOW!! Xx


----------



## Kardashianw

Bettyt63 said:


> Kardashianw said:
> 
> 
> Oh no there must have been something wrong with browser as it only showed 30 pages. So sorry about ur loss and stupid of me. I hope that you get your lovely little bean soon xx
> 
> Don't worry I know this site can be temperamental! Welcome to our thread these girls are the BEST! Stick with us! Have you been trying long???
> 
> Frisky, midwife said they 'advise' you wait till after AF, I think I will take it easy with the :sex: and just see how we feel and if we get a BFP then great and if not then onto the next proper cycle!!! So I guess I won't really know my 2ww but it seems we are all getting in sync with each other (thats quite cute!)
> 
> XxxxxxxClick to expand...

I'm getting to a point where I feel like banging my head against a wall. I have had bad af pain all below back front etc and only cd22 which is unusual for me. But I am not getting my hopes up. I only have one tube so it makes it more harder had a blighted ovum last year an trying ever since. I am going to stop end of next year that's me done as if doesn't happen it's not meant to be :(


----------



## Kardashianw

friskyfish said:


> 396 replies on here!! Haha WOW!! Xx

I'm glad I've found ladies who actually love to talk :)


----------



## poppygirl05

I think I got a bfp and im only 9 dpo!!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh we all love a chat on here!!!! You will have to excuse me but I don't know what a blighted ovum is (and I thought I knew everything about TTC!!!!)
I'm not giving up just yet (although there have been times in the past where I've said that I am not trying anymore!) I do believe there is a reason for everything and sometimes our paths are not so straight forward... We will get there in the end  and if for whatever reason I'm only meant to have one child then I have to count my lucky stars I have such an amazing little girl :hug: BUT!!! I will have another baby!!!!!!! 
Love our little thread xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

poppygirl05 said:


> I think I got a bfp and im only 9 dpo!!!!

What????? Poppy that's amazing!!! Can you post a pic???? :happydance:


----------



## poppygirl05

Phone wont let me!


----------



## poppygirl05

Phone wont let me!


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! 

Congrats Poppygirl! Take another test just to be sure tomorrow if you can!

The spotting that I had after AF only lasted for a few hours. Now I can get back to BDing! I have been volunteering at my DD's school since last school year and a male parent came up to me to tell me that they need someone to help out the pre-k teacher only for 2 hours daily and it is paid. I am sort of happy about it since I am not working at the moment, but I want to be working in the healthcare field. Maybe if I get the job, an employer at an hospital or clinic will give me a chance since I have recent job experience on top of obtained my Associate's degree in Medical Administrative Assistant. I am also working on my Bachelor's in Healthcare Management. I only have 5 courses left but I am taking a break since I have to save up some money to pay for my courses. I think I will graduate from college the ending of 2014 or beginning of 2015. I hope it will be sooner. Just one course cost 1,500 and plus I have to buy textbooks which medical textbooks is very expensive, and technology fee (I take courses on line) I will be happy when the day comes to graduate! I am the 1st in my family that have an Associate's degree and when I obtain my Bachelor's. My mom tells me that she is proud of me. I am not proud of myself yet, only when I get a position working in the healthcare field, that is when I will be very proud of myself.

I still have this cold, this cold is not going anywhere! It's only a few medications that I can take since I have asthma and high blood pressure. Hopefully I will get over my cold soon.


----------



## Kardashianw

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh we all love a chat on here!!!! You will have to excuse me but I don't know what a blighted ovum is (and I thought I knew everything about TTC!!!!)
> I'm not giving up just yet (although there have been times in the past where I've said that I am not trying anymore!) I do believe there is a reason for everything and sometimes our paths are not so straight forward... We will get there in the end  and if for whatever reason I'm only meant to have one child then I have to count my lucky stars I have such an amazing little girl :hug: BUT!!! I will have another baby!!!!!!!
> Love our little thread xxxx

Blighted ovum is a empty sac the baby stops growing around 6 weeks and your body absorbs it but at the same time the body still thinks there is a pregnancy and carries on. It went on till 12 weeks went to a&e as wouldn't stop bleeding had massive tissue stuck wasn't a nice exp but hey I am back again lol


----------



## Kardashianw

I have woke up and starting to feel like I am getting a cold. My skin looks bright though so that's of. Still think af is right on its way.


----------



## LexyAjMommy

8 dpo and I feel better today than I have all week! Still a little nauseous in the morning and face is breaking out but the bloating has gone down some and the cramps have subsided!! Still no word from Dr on Blood test... ( They take FOREVER!!!! ) but hopefully all of you ladies are enjoying your Friday <3


----------



## poppygirl05

Got bfn this morning. Still hopeful as temp is up.


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies and happy Saturday.... Everyone ok????
Poppy, any update on testing???? Have you tested again today? GL to you xx
Momwife,I think it's great you are back at college doing something you want to do! You should be proud of yourself! It's not easy bringing up kids, looking after a house and all the work that goes with that and also studying!
I have a question, since i started bleeding through my miscarriage ive had a pain (not painful at all and more like an ache) in my lower right side, it also seems to radiate into my leg. after my miscarriage I had a scan which showed I had some tissue left about 3cm in size but I believe I passed that the day after the scan. I've had antibiotics to stop any infection and an internal scan so is it normal to still have this annoying ache/pain in my side??? When I was in hospital (both times) I told the doctors but they didn't seem to be worried and I called my midwife yesterday she said to go to the doctors if it persists..... So annoying, I just want to feel normal again and move on!!! Any advice???? X


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Hi ladies and happy Saturday.... Everyone ok????
> Poppy, any update on testing???? Have you tested again today? GL to you xx
> Momwife,I think it's great you are back at college doing something you want to do! You should be proud of yourself! It's not easy bringing up kids, looking after a house and all the work that goes with that and also studying!
> I have a question, since i started bleeding through my miscarriage ive had a pain (not painful at all and more like an ache) in my lower right side, it also seems to radiate into my leg. after my miscarriage I had a scan which showed I had some tissue left about 3cm in size but I believe I passed that the day after the scan. I've had antibiotics to stop any infection and an internal scan so is it normal to still have this annoying ache/pain in my side??? When I was in hospital (both times) I told the doctors but they didn't seem to be worried and I called my midwife yesterday she said to go to the doctors if it persists..... So annoying, I just want to feel normal again and move on!!! Any advice???? X

Awwwwh betty. I've no advice as I've not been through it my lovely :( 
It's frustrating how the doctors don't show any concern when clearly this is bothering you. I would go doctors first thing Monday & be adamant your concerns are heard. 

I'm sure you will be feeling 'Norma' again soon Xx big loves to you :hugs: Xx


----------



## Kittycathy

Hi girls! First of, welcome to the new ladies! It's great we keep growing! The more the merrier :)

Poppy, post a pic soon! Did you test again? We're excited for you and hope that you get that positive line clear as day :)

Well I've been a little bummed because the red witch showed up last saturday which means iui #1 didnt work. Im sitting at my gyn's ofc right now to get advise and decide whats next for me. Wish me luck!


----------



## Bettyt63

Kittycathy said:


> Hi girls! First of, welcome to the new ladies! It's great we keep growing! The more the merrier :)
> 
> Poppy, post a pic soon! Did you test again? We're excited for you and hope that you get that positive line clear as day :)
> 
> Well I've been a little bummed because the red witch showed up last saturday which means iui #1 didnt work. Im sitting at my gyn's ofc right now to get advise and decide whats next for me. Wish me luck!

Oh no.... Sorry to hear that kitty!!! Will you do iui again??? 
Let me know what your gyn says 

I don't know where I am with my cycle so I guess I will have to wait till AF shows up before I can get back on track with my dates... More waiting!!! :growlmad:
Anyway I'm off to work, I agreed to do some overtime today so I'm working till 10pm SUCKS!!! Always say NO to working over!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Oh dear kitty, sorry to hear that :( hope everything goes ok at your gyno & you get some answers. 

Betty, how's your tummy pain now? Eased off a bit I hope xxx 
It's awful when you agree to work overtime, when it comes to it, it's like WHYYYYY did I say yes!!? Hope it goes ok for you x 

I've sacked off the temping thing, it's not for me...I keep forgetting to do it. I feel I'm obsessing about enough without staring at my temperature for hours on end! Haha
Hubby home tomorrow.....let the science experiments commence!! ;) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi frisky... Yeah my pain has gone (just niggles a bit) it's more I have leg ache now?!?! I feel like I'm looking into it too much! 
I couldn't temp, I never get up the exact same time every morning and I would forget! I also feel that I obsess too much so the temping would make me worse!
This time I'm just going to dtd between CD 11-16 as that's when I fell last time, it's also just the luck of the draw that one of those little swimmers get to the right place at the right time! (They should have a bloody map!!!)
My new obsession (to help take my mind off things) is healthy eating and getting back to the gym... Before I had DD I was 9st6 and I'm now 10st7 so really want to get down to at least 9st8.... Gonna start writing a healthy eating blog on here (I love all that!) 
Anyway I'm off to sleep, nite all xx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I am wondering how is everybody doing? I was sick for 1 week and my asthma was bothering which is never good. I went to my Dr. appt on Monday and she thinks there is something wrong with my thyroid as to why I am gaining weight too fast. She put me on a strict diet. I can't eat my fav snacks. Nothign but veggies, fruits and all of the rest of the healthy foods. 

I am now 3DPO which came up on me fast. I don't think me and DH was BDing enough. There is always next cycle. Af is due Sept 26. FX for everyone else! I hope you are doing better Betty!:hugs:


----------



## StephanieFred

I just started a new thread for 7dpo, but can't I join y'all too? I had a dip and brown cm yesterday and another dip with more spotting only when wiping(sorry TMI). I'm getting excited, but praying my temp rises tomorrow! Good luck ladies!


----------



## friskyfish

MomWife said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am wondering how is everybody doing? I was sick for 1 week and my asthma was bothering which is never good. I went to my Dr. appt on Monday and she thinks there is something wrong with my thyroid as to why I am gaining weight too fast. She put me on a strict diet. I can't eat my fav snacks. Nothign but veggies, fruits and all of the rest of the healthy foods.
> 
> I am now 3DPO which came up on me fast. I don't think me and DH was BDing enough. There is always next cycle. Af is due Sept 26. FX for everyone else! I hope you are doing better Betty!:hugs:

good morning xx Have you Been blood tested for your thyroid momwife? I've had problems with mine being underactive,which is what was causing my erratic cycles. But it's all under control now....touch wood x 

Can't believe I'll be in 2ww again so soon. Hubby goes bk on tuesday. We have been doing what needs to be done ;) although I havnt yet managed the preeseed....It's a bit of a passion killer :haha:

Betty, hope your ok my lovely :hugs:

Welcome Stephanie to our thread, keep us posted on any more symptoms :) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry betty....I'm saying it's our thread....but you started this thread!! Haha I'm stealing your thunder!! Sorry :haha: Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ok ladies, so I managed to preseed myself before we did the deed today! Haha. ..I've no idea when I ovulated, or even if I have yet? I've a feeling it was Thursday as I had really watery cm? Sorry for tmi. 

Betty, I'm doing the same as you & focusing on healthy eating & getting into shape. Great idea to focus on something else. I've put on quite a bit since I got married. Just got back from the gym & feel better for it. 
I'm off out tonight with a girl from work (not the bully) She's about 10 years younger than me, so this should be eventful! Haha x 

Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## Bettyt63

I feel guilty now as I've had a naughty day today. Had eds dinner (was so yum, burger and chips!!!) and my OH has just gone out to get pizza for our tea... Tut, tut!!!! Carb overload!!!!
All good our end, we are back at it but who knows if I will even ovulate before I get AF??? It's a guessing game.... I already feel slightly stressed about the whole thing, it seems like such an effort sometimes :-( you know when some days you just think 'it will never happen for me?' Well I'm having one of those days today..... If I class the day i started bleding during my miscarriage as CD1 then I'm currently CD16 and I guess in the TWW!!!! AF should arrive 27th sep. 
Frisky, it is all our thread and its fabulous!!! 
Hope you enjoy your night out tonight..... Me and OH had a lovely nite in last nite, bottle of wine and movie! Just what the doctor ordered!
Have a fab weekend girls..... When is AF due for everyone????
X


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Betty, I know those days...I'm having similar thoughts today. I always said I wanted to be pregnant before my birthday in december...and that's only 3 months away, time is flying. In March we will have been TTC for 2 years. I never thought it would take this long.
I guess your kind of looking forward for af to arrive in a way, so you know where your up to & can start again. I know it will happen for you again, I've a gut feeling inside :hugs: 

My AF is due 1st October..I think I've ruined all chances now as I let loose last night & got through 2 bottles of wine & 5 jagerbombs. I'm so cross at myself :( 
Obviously I'm feeling tender today & I'm eating my own body weight in food....feeling really sorry for myself xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks frisky, I'm already slipping into a bad place :-( feeling really anxious about getting back to it.... It's all I think about and for the small amount of time I was pg I was so relaxed and coud finally 'breath' now I just feel like it may be another 16 months before I get another BFP! I know it's just because I'm having a 'bad day' but we all know how this process can be so draining :-(
Feel like I'm losing track of reality, not appreciating what I have because I'm so fixed on something else :-( ugh, depressing!!!!
Ok, rant over, tomorrow is a new day!!!!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: it's good to let your hair down, you probably needed a good night out and a good drink!!! I'm having a vino tonight, sod it!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

I know what you mean about not appreciating what you have because your desperate for something else. I'm exactly the same, it's becoming an obsession for me now. Fingers crossed it won't take another 16 months for you betty. :hugs:


I'm a bit upset, as I was in bedroom earlier, hubby came in & gave me a hug, then looked at me & said 'when are you gonna have my baby's, I want your baby'....I was like OH MY GOD....have you really just Said that to me??? Like I'm not trying! So insensitive! I feel useless. :( Xx


----------



## friskyfish

P.s enjoy your vino xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello ladies, 
I've been in a bad place hence the no contact. Poppy, how are you getting on, momwife, great to hear bout your course, hope you are feeling better. Betty, I have a gut feeling you won't have to wait too long for bfp, your hormones are all fired up ready for the next swimmer meets egg moment of magic! Good luck with the weight loss plans girls, I too am gym bound soon though going for a change of shape more than anything else. Frisky, hubby and I tend to go to bed around the same time so I used to sort out preseed in bathroom while doing my nightly routine, then jump him! 
My dad has been in hospital with heart probs (he's only 50), my boss is being an a#se at work and the fundraiser I've been organising for 3 months is on friday and hardly anyone who promised to has actually bought a ticket. I almost had to cancel it on thursday. I've lost about 3lb in stress this week alone so I'm relieved we're not trying at the moment. If I had a 2ww going on right now I'd lose my noggin. 
Winter has landed in edinburgh, hope you are all cosy wherever you are.
Oh and frisky, tell your hubby how his words made you feel, don't let it eat at you. Or tell him to have a word with his swimmers! 
X


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky! What are these men like? I don't think they have a filter sometimes! I'm really open with my OH, he knows how desperate I am for another and has been pretty good but he's no angel, he says things that really upset me and I just think its because I'm so bloody sensitive about the subject!!! Deep breath, tell him how you feel and Edinburgh is right, tell him to have a quiet word with his :spermy:
Edinburgh, thanks for your kind words, I hope you're right!! I'm sorry to hear about your dad, is this an ongoing thing or has he just become ill?? Hope he is feeling better soon :hug:
I run all the charity and pr at my company so I know how it feels when you work your arse off on an event and no-one seems to be interested! I'm sure it will all be fabulous on the night!!!
Well I had a bottle of wine last night and its safe to say I have felt horrendous all day!!!! My head is still banging!!! At least me and OH had a nice little night together but I won't be drinking again in a while! :sick:

When is AF due for everyone??? I'm thinking mine should be here end of this month. :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning ladies....how are we all on this dull, cold Tuesday?? 

Edingburgh, good to hear from you. So sorry to hear about your dad, 50 is no age.....fingers crossed he is on the mend soon. I hope your fundraiser went well for you :) Xx 

How are you feeling betty? Hope your hangover has gone ;)

Well, I managed to preseed! Haha think we have done all we can this cycle. Hubby goes back today, so there's nothing else I can do......literally!! :haha:

I found a few opk' s in the bathroom, so I've been doing them the past 4 days. Yesterday it was clearly positive, the line was darker than control line?? So, I'm guessing I ovulated yesterday? Which is interesting, as I always guessed I ovulated sooner....but that's going off a perfect 28 day cycle. When mine is 31. We dtd everyday & even this morning. So I'm going to cautiously say I am now 1DPO.

Swim god Damm it!!!..... SWIMMMMM!!! ;) Xx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

Edinburgh, I hope your dad will be ok soon.:hugs: I hope your fundraiser is doing better. 

AF is due for me on the 28th. I am now 8DPO with no symptoms. I just hope that I will be able to conceive within a year. Now I have another goal which is to lose weight! Good luck evryone and I hope everyone is having a nice or somewhat good day! I am off to volunteer at my DD's school.


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies... Good to hear from you all... Edinburgh, how is your dad??? Hope he is feeling better.... Momwife, I think I should also be due roughly same time as you, possibly a bit later maybe 30th!!! No symptoms for me to :-( not surprised there tho!!! Keeping everything crossed for you xxx
Frisky, wow!!! You really have done everything you possibly could this cycle, I have a good feeling for you!!! Happy 2WW!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Wow.....So af is due for us all, roughly within days of each other? I'm due 1st Oct xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies Xx how's everyone??
Just a quickie.....Has anyone else experienced thrush like symptoms after ovulation? 

This tww is gonna draaaaaaaaag.....And I'm only on day 2!! Haha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi frisky, what kind of symptoms are you having??? The ony thrush like symptoms I had when I got my BFP was the extra CM!!! This was straight after o and lasted right the way through until MC.... Do you have similar???
You won't even believe what I did tonight!!! I took a pg test (BFN OBVIOUSLY) the craziness has started already!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Hi frisky, what kind of symptoms are you having??? The ony thrush like symptoms I had when I got my BFP was the extra CM!!! This was straight after o and lasted right the way through until MC.... Do you have similar???
> You won't even believe what I did tonight!!! I took a pg test (BFN OBVIOUSLY) the craziness has started already!!!!

Haaaaaaaahaa betty, that just cheered me up!! I was tempted to test....stupid I know. But I got loads of hpt's when I ordered my preseed. There's about 20 tests in my bedroom drawer!!....Looks like we will be going crazy together :wacko:

Yeah, it's just the cm. Got alot today. I know I got some last cycle, but that was more watery & further into the 2ww. I think it's too early to tell symptoms yet, I'm only 2 or 3 DPO. I keep thinking I can feel fluttering sensations in my lower abdomen....but maybe I'm imagining it. It's probably nothing. Nipples were slightly sensitive today too. Haaaaaa what am I like? I can't help but symptom spot! 

I've got no chance the next 2 cycles as hubby is only back for a week at the end of next Month...when af should be due. Our next time with a chance will be december, testing 1st jan....which is depressing, as I'll be another year older :( 

I swear I've got pulling sensations down in my tummy now!!! 
Arrrgggghhhh!! :wacko:Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies, how is everyone?? 

Irts, we havnt heard from you in so long, I hope all is ok xx 

Well, I'm having a bad day. I feel if I don't get my BFP this cycle, I'm going to loose it!! I'm as almost in tears now & I'm only 3 or 4 DPO. I've waited long enough....I'm sick of putting a happy face on, when I'm really feeling so down about it. 
I just know it won't happen for me, I've a gut feeling.
I'm fed up of scouring the internet for early pregnancy symptoms....I do it EVERY tww. I can't help myself!! :(

Sorry to rant...But no one else understands.

Hope your all having a better day than me today Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky, we are just exactly the same, I'm doing it myself now!! Googling '3 weeks after MC, pregnant?' Seriously, I want this so much, it's impossible for it not to have an effect on how we feel.... 
I'm not feeling well at the moment (just a cold and chest infection) but once I shake this I'm really going to throw myself into getting this extra weight shifted (8lbs I want to lose!) I need something else to concentrate on rather than getting pg (this is really hard for me!)
I have to say frisky, your symptoms sound promising so try and keep positive!!! It WILL happen for you!!!
I'm always here for you to chat to, I totally understand how you feel... It's very confusing and frustrating..... Sending you a big :hug:


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh bless you betty :hugs: 

What are we like? At least we are not alone in this hey? Xx 

I'm off work today, I'm supposed to be going to the gym, but I'm absolutely shattered, I feel exhausted today, can't stop yawning, just want to sleep. That's not gonna help me in my battle to loose weight is it? Haha..... Its so cold today aswell. Think I may grab an hour, then do my workout DVD, so I don't have to leave the house.
Sorry to hear your not feeling well betty. Colds really do suck.
I've been having headaches the past few days, which is probably what's making me feel tired xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh it's far too cold and rainy to go out today!!! I'm looking after my DD and I also have my nephew today who is 3 so I've got my hands full (I'm not complaining, I love having the house full!) I have heating on, paracetamol taken and lots of tea and carbs for me today, diet can start next week!!! 
Also, I always feel like I'm complaining on here and having nothing else to do other than stress over getting pg, makes me look like I'm abandoning my little girl but its not like that. It's always on my mind getting pg but firmly in my mind (and on here) I don't let it effect how I am with my little girl, I still give her all my time and attention..... Do you know what I mean or am I rambling???? 
Also, I'm freaking myself out as I have terrible heartburn (only had this when I was pg with DD and also when I got my last BFP!) I also have plenty of CM! So you can imagine I'm driving myself INSANE!!! We have DTD every other day since I stopped bleeding so I hope that all these stories of increased fertility after MC are true!!!! Can't see it though as seen as it took so long to get a BFP in the first place.... Ugh, it's a good job I have you lt to listen to me ramble on.....


----------



## tinadecember

Hello ladies!

Can i join you? I'm Tina, this is my second cycle TTC baby number 2. I Think I'm 2 DPO today. Started temping this month for the first time so I've been really confused because I've had ovulation symptoms but no spike on the chart until this morning. This is my chart...

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/chart6_zpsfef1d8ff.png

Do you think I've ovulated?? 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Welcome Tina!! :) 

I tried temping but couldn't get the hang of it at all, I kept forgetting to test. So, I'm sorry I can't help you with your temp chart. I'm sure someone else will be able to though. :)

Have you used any opk' s? What symptoms of ovulation are you having? I think I'm 3 or 4 DPO...I've had sore nipples, creamy cm (tmi sorry) & fluttering/pulling sensations in lower abdomen last night. Are they even ov symptoms?? I hope so! Haha

Keep us posted & good luck to you my lovely :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh it's far too cold and rainy to go out today!!! I'm looking after my DD and I also have my nephew today who is 3 so I've got my hands full (I'm not complaining, I love having the house full!) I have heating on, paracetamol taken and lots of tea and carbs for me today, diet can start next week!!!
> Also, I always feel like I'm complaining on here and having nothing else to do other than stress over getting pg, makes me look like I'm abandoning my little girl but its not like that. It's always on my mind getting pg but firmly in my mind (and on here) I don't let it effect how I am with my little girl, I still give her all my time and attention..... Do you know what I mean or am I rambling????
> Also, I'm freaking myself out as I have terrible heartburn (only had this when I was pg with DD and also when I got my last BFP!) I also have plenty of CM! So you can imagine I'm driving myself INSANE!!! We have DTD every other day since I stopped bleeding so I hope that all these stories of increased fertility after MC are true!!!! Can't see it though as seen as it took so long to get a BFP in the first place.... Ugh, it's a good job I have you lt to listen to me ramble on.....

Sorry betty...only just seen this x 

No, your not rambling. I know what you mean...I'm exactly the same. I go on & on about it to you on here, but it's only because I CAN!! And you don't judge me for it. I'm still a loving mother & wife...I don't sit at home, rocking in a chair, moaning & crying that I want a baby! Haha life does go on. It's just I know it would complete us if I got pregnant. It's the next chapter our lives....and I want to start it. :winkwink:

Imagine if our husband's logged in to read all this?? :haha:

Oooh heartburn?? I remember you saying you had that last time! I've heard that fertility increases after MC too.....imagine?? That would be a miracle!! :happydance:

I would say try & keep calm & forget about it!! But when do we ever do that?? Keep me posted on any more symptoms. On the positive side, if af DOES show....which I hope she doesn't. At least then you will know your cycle, dates & stuff to get cracking on with next cycle! :)

I've just woken up, had an hour's sleep. I NEVER sleep in the day, don't tell anyone ;) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I tried OPKs when I was TTC with my daughter and I could NEVER get a positive on them so I gave up and just went off what I thought my body was doing.

I always feel ovulation every month, I have strong aches on whichever side I'm ovulating from. I was feeling it on cycle days 13 and 14 and EWCM stopped yesterday. So I think I probably did ovulate on either cycle day 14 or 15. It confuses me massively! 

I think I'm 2 DPO and I'm having very similar symptoms to you actually. I'm getting creamy CM today, I noticed that yesterday my boobies were sore and nipples sensitive. I get sore boobs every month but I've never took notice of which cycle day it starts on. I had cramping this morning for an hour or so and it's just started again. Like a mild ache low in my abdomen.

Lets hope they're good signs for us both hey! xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeah, opk' s can be confusing. I only used them this cycle as I found some by accident in my bathroom. Haha 

I have everything crossed for us. Let us know of any more symptoms xxx


----------



## tinadecember

haha I will update you daily on the symptom watch! same goes for you too xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

You're right frisky.... I'm glad I can come on here and get it all out, it makes a massive difference to how I am with OH (he would think I'm CRAZED if he ever logged in and saw all this!!!!)
Welcome Tina.... I've never temp'd either, it's not for me, I'm already obsessed!!! I used OPK's but again, never really got a positive so I gave that up as well.... I think the SMEP seems like the best method for us (that's if OH and I have the energy!!!) 
My heartburn is literally killing me!!!!! No amount of rennie's are making a difference!!!


----------



## tinadecember

ahh thanks betty!

My OH knows that I post on here and he is always asking me to let him see my TTC journal and things that I post but there's no way! He would think I was insane haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

What the hell is a SMEP??? Haaaaaha xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Same here Tina, my OH knows I write on here and have my online friends but I don't think he knows just how much detail I go into things with you all..... Well, we have to obsess somewhere don't we ladies?!!!!! :help:
Frisky, SMEP is short for 'sperm meets egg plan' it's basically you :sex: every other day from CD9 (I think) right through till a couple of days after ovulation. Google it, we've done it this time and will prob do this over the next few cycles while I'm 'apparently' more fertile!!! :happydance: :woohoo:


----------



## Bettyt63

:wohoo:


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaaaha!!! That made me giggle!! 

My husband works away....trying to stick to every OTHER day when he's home for such a short time..... is virtually impossible!! Haha!! 

I've just bought myself a new skirt, it's mega tight. If I'm not pregnant, my next challenge is to make it fit. If I am pregnant? I have the receipt.....I'll exchange it for some joggy bottoms!! ;) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Me again.....My son is at his friends tonight, hence me being on here! 

I can't seem to shake this headache off, had it for 3 days now. Also my skin is disgusting...loads of spots popping up again. I never get spots. Think I may steam my face & sweat them out of me.

Does anyone know if these are signs of anything?? Or is it just one of those things? X


----------



## tinadecember

I've just had a massive KFC to take my mind off the symptom spotting! Yummy yum. It did take my mind off it for 10 whole minutes

Just said to the hubby that I can see myself bawling my eyes out in the next couple of days. I hate this part :( xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Spots, headaches, mood swings, lots of CM, all symptoms!!!!!!! When are you testing frisky??? I can't believe you have tests in your house and you haven't caved!!!! Well done chick 
I feel terrible, don't know if its this cold I have or symptoms???? Argggghhhh I hate waiting!!! 
Tina, I love a KFC, I just had a fish sandwich (I know, sounds awful doesn't it!) I feel like I have a hangover and need to eat carbs!!!! Heartburn still bloody killing me!!!!
Tina, when are you testing????


----------



## friskyfish

Haha we all know I'll be getting well stuck into those tests next week!! There's LOADS! :wacko: 

I always say I will wait till after af is due (1st Oct) but me being me, I will probably test towards the end of next week. I'm really gonna try and hold out though. I've had definate fluttering sensations in my left hand side last night & all day today. Not sure if it's near ovaries. It's lower than belly button, towards back almost?? 

Betty, are u gonna test? Have you told DH of your suspicions?? 

Argghhhh, it's gonna drag this next week!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

I really want a KFC now!!!! X


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! 

Welcome Tina:hi:

I have been sort of down since it is taking me a while to find a decent paying job in the healthcare field. I have plenty of college education, maybe it is probably since I do not have experience working in the field that I am trying to get into. DH keeps telling me to keep looking and don't get down. I did not spend at least 5 years taking college courses just to be making between $8.00-$12.00 an hr. Hopefully in a few months I will find something at a decent wage. 

I am now 10DPO and experiencing cramps, backaches, leg pain, and sleepy. Maybe AF will come early.:shrug: 

I hope everyone is doing ok so far.:flower: :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no momwife, sorry to hear your feeling down about work, I can only imagine your frustrations. I know it's hard, but try & stay positive. Could you not volunteer 1 day a week? Get a bit of experience that way? It's annoying how they ask for experience, but if no one gives you a chance, how are you supposed to get it? I'm sure it will all work out! X 
When are you testing?

I have decided to organise my wardrobe, get rid of a few things. I feel I have turned into a 'frumpy' mum over the last year. I only make an effort when hubbys home. Feel fat & ugly today, having a blurrgghhh kind of day. So, it may give me a boost. 

Betty, how's the heartburn?

The flutters in my tummy were definitely worse last night. Felt like loads of bubbles in a fizzy drink going off inside me. Mainly on left hand side. Moved to centre slightly, then the right....but mainly all left. 

This next week is gonna drag xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies.... How are you all??? It's Friday!!!!!! 
Feel so much better today, definitely think that's its down to my cold and not PG symptoms!!! Still going to DTD until AF arrives. Will prob test next week as I have a work night out and will have a few glasses of vino if its a bfn.... OH thinks I'm PG, but again, he's prob just saying it to keep me positive, I think I will be quite upset when AF arrives :-( 
Momwife, I'm sure something with some along so try and stay positive!!! As frisky suggested, could you do a bit of volunteering to help get some experience???
Also, I want a KFC!!!!!! Yum, yum!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Bettyt63 said:


> Spots, headaches, mood swings, lots of CM, all symptoms!!!!!!! When are you testing frisky??? I can't believe you have tests in your house and you haven't caved!!!! Well done chick
> I feel terrible, don't know if its this cold I have or symptoms???? Argggghhhh I hate waiting!!!
> Tina, I love a KFC, I just had a fish sandwich (I know, sounds awful doesn't it!) I feel like I have a hangover and need to eat carbs!!!! Heartburn still bloody killing me!!!!
> Tina, when are you testing????

Well im only 3DPO today, I was so tempted to do a test last night even though it would deffo be negative! 

I've got some cheapy tests at home and I've ordered 2 FRERs today so I think I'm gonna hold out for a few more days until they arrive. 

Why do we obsess with peeing on sticks haha! When are you testing hun? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh gosh betty!! I'm feeling excited for you! 

Any more symptoms Tina?? When's af due again? 

I'm freezing today, think I've caught your cold betty too ;) ...keep sneezing & got a bit of a sore throat. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

So I reckon I will test next Saturday if AF doesn't arrive. I have one test left and don't really want to get anymore but that's easier said than done hey girls?!?!?! 
How about everyone else???


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: my cold stinks! No runny nose or headaches just a chesty cough (which I never get) and just feel really crappy :-(


----------



## friskyfish

Oh God, next Saturday feels likes weeks away....I need to hold out till AF is late, which will be a week on Tuesday!! :wacko: I'm tempted to start testing now....I keep staring at all these tests in my drawer!! Haha Xx


----------



## friskyfish

I've had an idea & need a honest brutal opinion on it....here it is:

So, the next 2 times hubby is home, are really bad dates baby making wise. It will be no where near my fertile window. After this cycle, the next time we are likely to conceive, will be december xxx I've been reading how when you come off BC, you can be highly fertile? In some cases BC is even prescribed to get fertility up when it's stopped being taken.
I'm wondering if I should get back on the pill when af is here for a month? Then stop in time for December?? Or am I being ridiculous?? 

Let's face it, I came of BC in March 2011 & I'm still TTC!! So, it can't boost fertility for me that much!! I'm also due to have the 21day blood test done in November, so, think I should just forget this idea!! Haaaha jeeeeeeeez, I'm so stupid even thinking this! :wacko:


----------



## tinadecember

My period is due a week on Monday, 10 days time! 

Guess what girls I caved in and peed on a stick, I just had to! I knew it'd be negative at 3DPO but I couldn't stop myself. Think I'm possessed! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

The only real symptoms I've had are extremely sore boobies since 1DPO. Just been for an afternoon nap because I was feeling exhausted. That's probably due to a busy week in work!

What symptoms are everyone else experiencing? ? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

tinadecember said:


> My period is due a week on Monday, 10 days time!
> 
> Guess what girls I caved in and peed on a stick, I just had to! I knew it'd be negative at 3DPO but I couldn't stop myself. Think I'm possessed! Xx

Haha SNAP!! I did it before....BFN obviously!! Think it's because I'm off work today, I've got time to over obsess!! 

My symptoms, If they are symptoms. Were really creamy cm and sensitive nipples 1&2 dpo, spots, headaches, fluttering sensations 3dpo. Yesterday I was extremely tired, I even slept in the day. I've no energy.... Had a sore throat & sneezes today, but my son has had a cold, so it's probably from him. Today I am around 4 dpo. My period is due the day after yours. When you testing again?
I'm tempted to ask my son to hide my tests, so I don't cave xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Haha glad to know that someone else is going around the bend like I am! Think I'll wait until im 10DPO which will be cycle day 25 of 28. 

I was so good when I was TTC with my daughter, I always tested on the day AF was due but this time I feel like I'm really obsessing! ! 

When are you testing? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

I know, I didn't really notice when I had my son...we were tnp.
I just assumed I'd fall pregnant straight away, how wrong I was. 

Think I'm gonna test about 10dpo....I don't think implantation has occurred yet. I so hope I get some kind of spotting or something next week.

My face Is awful, I've got lots of spots & really oily skin. I'm really conscious about it. Thank God hubby is working away, I'm gonna steam it in a min xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies...you have all gone quiet. Hope everyone's ok?? 

Nothing new to report here. Still have bad skin & the odd ache in boobies.

Hubby text me at 4am to tell me he had done his diy test!! And it came out as normal!! I keep having visions of his shipmates catching him in the act!! :rofl:

Anyway, 1st week of 2ww is nearly over x I'm scared haha x


----------



## tinadecember

Hello lovelies! 

Im 5DPO today, only symptoms I have areas extremely sore boobies and nipples. Keep thinking I'm feeling waves of nausea but I could be making myself feel sick! 

CM has dried up, I can't remember if I had excessive CM when I got my BFP with evie. I only remember having sore boobies and nipples and a metallic taste in my mouth a few days before I tested xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... I'm still here!!! No symptoms for me (apart from this bloody awful chesty cough and cold I cannot shake!!!!) think I may be ovulating as I had pains in my left side today and kinda egg white looking CM.... I'm so tired but will make the extra effort tonight to catch that little eggy!!! Anyone caved and tested yet????? Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: Tina, your symptoms seem very positive!!!!!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

I had very sore boobs before I tested with DD, like a week before I got a BFP!!! Always a good sign xx


----------



## tinadecember

I've had sore boobies since 2DPO so im hoping it's a good sign. I've caved twice haha tested at 2DPO and today at 5DPO knowing they were both going to be negative but I couldn't hold back! 

Xx


----------



## MomWife

Hello Ladies!

I am 13DPO and my boobs and nipples are so sore! I think AF will come any day. I do not have cramps yet, this is always a sign when AF will come. The latest AF will come is around Oct 1st. Other than that no symptoms.


----------



## Bettyt63

MomWife said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am 13DPO and my boobs and nipples are so sore! I think AF will come any day. I do not have cramps yet, this is always a sign when AF will come. The latest AF will come is around Oct 1st. Other than that no symptoms.

Are you going to test??? You're so good holding off!!! 
Tina, can't believe you tested at 2DPO!!! What are you like???? 
I have one test in the house and I flat REFUSE to test until Saturday next week!! (Easier said than done! I bet I cave!)


----------



## friskyfish

Hi all.....I'm thinking I'm out already this month. Have no symptoms at all now. Beginning to think it will never happen.

Momwife, I'm due on the 1st all also.
Betty, sorry your colds still here....ovulation sounds like it's happening....get a red bull down you & get to it!! ;) 
Tina, we have both tested on same days! Haha :wacko: 

I'm so tired today Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Haha I'm even laughing at myself for testing this early! ! 

Im not testing again now until my period is late, I promise! 

Cue 3 days later and ill be saying I've tested again! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

friskyfish said:


> Hi all.....I'm thinking I'm out already this month. Have no symptoms at all now. Beginning to think it will never happen.
> 
> Momwife, I'm due on the 1st all also.
> Betty, sorry your colds still here....ovulation sounds like it's happening....get a red bull down you & get to it!! ;)
> Tina, we have both tested on same days! Haha :wacko:
> 
> I'm so tired today Xx

Frisky, you still have over a week till AF is due so don't lose the faith!!!! 
I woke in the night with AF like cramps, in my back and lower abdomen, had some twinges this morning too but I'm really not sure if its ovulation or I'm just about to get AF!!! It's a guessing game :cry:
I'm also super tired today, I just want to lay on the sofa in my pjs and do nothing!!! But, I'm dragging my backside out! Gonna take DD out on her bike, bake cookies with her and then I'm at work at 2pm..... May need some matchsticks for my eyes!!!! Have a good day everyone xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies, is anyone about tonight? I've been driving myself crazy for the last 10 hours!!! I've just got in from work but before I went to work I caved and used my last test!! Well, there is a very faint 2nd line (will attach pic) so my question is.... Is this another BFP (please god!!!!) or is it leftover hormones??? Even tho I tested neg 2 weeks ago and my blood levels were already very low straight after the MC???? Arghhhhhhhh!!! I'm at work tmrw 9-3 and I have to take my niece to school before work so no chance to get a test and I think I'm going to explode!!! What do you think????


----------



## friskyfish

:happydance: Holy shit!.....I deffo see a faint line betty!! 

You HAVE to Do another test tomorrow!! Get one on the way to work and be LATE!! Haha

Fingers crossed for you....but I do actually see a line!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

P.s sorry to swear ;) Xx


----------



## cherryness

i see a line too!


----------



## Bettyt63

friskyfish said:


> :happydance: Holy shit!.....I deffo see a faint line betty!!
> 
> You HAVE to Do another test tomorrow!! Get one on the way to work and be LATE!! Haha
> 
> Fingers crossed for you....but I do actually see a line!!!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> P.s sorry to swear ;) Xx

Yes there is a line, it looks better in the flesh (you know what I mean!!!) however I feel almost sad as I just cannot believe that this is a BFP, it will end up being some freak hormones that have lingered around or a cruel evap :-( 
I'm going to pick a few tests up including a digi (no hiding behind a digi!) when I finish work and prob test tmrw.... Fingers crossed, will keep you posted, wish me luck!!!!! :dust:


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh, bless you...I bet your emotions are up the wall!! :hugs: 

Do you have any more symptoms?

I want you to test tonight!! Haaha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

friskyfish said:


> Awwwwh, bless you...I bet your emotions are up the wall!! :hugs:
> 
> Do you have any more symptoms?
> 
> I want you to test tonight!! Haaha Xx

Yeah I'm pretty all over the place at the minute and I just don't want to get my hope up... Thinking if I leave it another day if I am pg then my hormones surely would be stronger??? Ugh... Reason I tested was I have the same cramps I had last time, they are the same as AF cramps (only milder) I'm so run down at the minute I don't know if I have any other symptoms.... Will prob test tonight no doubt as I can't stop thinking about it! Will let you know.... Oh the disappointment is going to be so bad if its a bfn :-(
Anyway how are you???? Where are you with your cycle??? Tested again???


----------



## tinadecember

My days how have I missed all of this excitement?!?! 

I can see a very very faint line but I would deffo test with a digi and see what that says! 

I am so excited for you, I hope it's your time hunni :):):) 

I tested again this morning, I think I am 5/6DPO it was negative. I was expecting it to be though haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

You deserve a medal betty if you can stop urself testing tonight!! Haha Xx 

I also tested again, BFN....I'm around 6or 7 dpo. At due in a week. Not really had any symptoms, just a had weird pulling sensation right below my belly button this morning...think I imagine stuff Half the time. I'm getting outbreaks of spots too, it's ridiculous. Implantation should be happening & I've had no spotting or anything :( so, not getting hopes up this month xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I didn't spot hun when I got my BFP with Evie, I don't think it's 100% that every woman will spot. It may only be a pinprick that you might not even notice.

I never remember spotting at all with my last pregnancy xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh thanks for that tina :) 

I think it's because when I read the new bfp & symptoms on here, alot of them mention spotting. I can't remember if I had it when I had my son, it was too long ago! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

No I definitely didn't have it, I think it happens for a lot of women but some women not at all. 

Have you been temping? If so are your temps still high? xx


----------



## friskyfish

No, I've not Been temping, I couldn't get the hang of it. How about you? Are your boobs still sore? I've been having alot of creamy cm (tmi sorry,) but I also got that last month xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Yeah I've been temping, heres my chart below...

My boobs are incredibly sore, as my nipples. I've had yellow CM for the last 2 days and a migraine today too :-(

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/chart10_zps3bd935b7.png


----------



## friskyfish

Oh yeah...I forgot, you had your chart attached when you first posted? Is temp meant to stay high? And how high is high? I might test my temp in morning & see if counts as high or low...or is everyone different?? 

Your symptoms sound really promising, I've just seen them on the dpo post :)
I've had more symptoms in past few cycles than what I have now. Skins getting to me though xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Well I think each womens temps are different, I have been looking at pregnancy charts on Fertility Friend and some women have got a BFP with temperatures around 36 degrees whereas other women have temps around 39 when they get a BFP.

I think as long as they keep rising and staying above the coverline then it's a good sign. Temps normally start to fall around the time your period is due if you haven't concieved. If you have then they keep rising 

If you've had more symptoms in previous months and it's been BFNs maybe you'll get a shock this month and get your BFP!! I hope so hun xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Well of course I tested when I got in from work (about 4pm) and its a bfn... I must have had some left over hormones or was an evap yesterday :-( 
This is soooooooooo frustrating!!!


----------



## tinadecember

:-(:-( oh no chick, sending you lots of hugs. So what cycle day are you on today? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

tinadecember said:


> :-(:-( oh no chick, sending you lots of hugs. So what cycle day are you on today? Xx

If I take the first day I started bleeding during my miscarriage then I'm CD27 but if I take it from the day I actually passed the baby then I'm CD25..... Gonna keep on trying till AF arrives but I just feel really rubbish now :-( I'm stupid for getting my hopes up!!! :cry:


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> tinadecember said:
> 
> 
> :-(:-( oh no chick, sending you lots of hugs. So what cycle day are you on today? Xx
> 
> If I take the first day I started bleeding during my miscarriage then I'm CD27 but if I take it from the day I actually passed the baby then I'm CD25..... Gonna keep on trying till AF arrives but I just feel really rubbish now :-( I'm stupid for getting my hopes up!!! :cry:Click to expand...

Oh noooo, I'm sorry betty :( Xx 

One thing your NOT is stupid! We all get our hopes up.....Your a brave, strong woman xxx :hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

You're not stupid! We all do it, it's only natural to get your hopes up. You're not out yet anyway! Some women don't get a BFP till days past their due date. Keep the faith! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ok somebody stop me I'm out of control!!!! I've tested again (I REFUSE to have a bfn!!! Yes, the crazy people are on their way for me!!!)
Here is my second test and if you really squint, pull some faces and stand in a particular light there is a very faint line (or am I seeing things???) am I literally making lines up???
Arghhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Tinas right....Your still unsure of your cycle. You could still be very early & not have had enough hcg in today's test...let's hope that's the case :) 

You think your stupid?? What about Tina & I testing at 5dpo?? Haha (sorry Tina) ;) Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies, Betty I can't tell much in pictures on my phone and my laptop has died but I had barely there second lines for a week with DD. Finally caved when 3 days late and bought a digital one. You are not stupid, just full of love and hope. I have everything crossed for you. Remember to test in the morning with higher HcG.

Frisky, glad to hear the science experiments are going well. Temping looks like it's designed to make you obsess! Hats off to you Tina but it looks like hard work. I don't think you should take the pill short term. It's almost sure to screw up your


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh!!!! Welcome back how are you??? How is your dad??? Hope he is on the mend....
I think I have just lost the plot slightly today. We all go through our crazy moments and I'm definitely having my 'moment' I will snap out of it soon xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

friskyfish said:


> Tinas right....Your still unsure of your cycle. You could still be very early & not have had enough hcg in today's test...let's hope that's the case :)
> 
> You think your stupid?? What about Tina & I testing at 5dpo?? Haha (sorry Tina) ;) Xx

That made me chuckle!!! Didn't one of you test at like 2DPO this cycle??? We will all be in straight jackets before Christmas I bet!!!! What would I do without you all.... You make me take a step back and feel so much better... Thanks ladies :hug:


----------



## Edinburgh

Edinburgh said:


> Hi ladies, Betty I can't tell much in pictures on my phone and my laptop has died but I had barely there second lines for a week with DD. Finally caved when 3 days late and bought a digital one. You are not stupid, just full of love and hope. I have everything crossed for you. Remember to test in the morning with higher HcG.
> 
> Frisky, glad to hear the science experiments are going well. Temping looks like it's designed to make you obsess! Hats off to you Tina but it looks like hard work. I don't think you should take the pill short term. It's almost sure to screw up your

... Cycle! Phone doesnt want to play either. Momwife, you're not out till the witch shows up.

Good luck everyone. 

I'm fine, my fundraiser made £800 so I feel much more relaxed, absolutely hate using condoms but things are a disaster at work so we're def waiting. We're thinking April now so I'm going back on the pill for now. 
So sending on all my babydust to you lovely peeps.
X


----------



## Edinburgh

And my dad is good thanks betty. Misdiagnosed with angina 6 weeks ago and basically the drugs they gave him.nearly made his heart stop. He's drug free now and on the mend. Hospitals are taking drastic steps to reduce waiting times eh? Scary monsters!


----------



## friskyfish

Hello Edingburgh!! So nice to hear from you :) 
Glad your dad's feeling better, can't believe they misdiagnosed him?? That's not good! 

Hope the condoms arnt making things too uncomfortable!! I hate them! Haha
Good advice on the pill, was having a crazy moment :wacko:

Talking of crazy moments, I've just tested again..bfn...haha I'm loosing it this month.

Betty, I don't see a line in that photo sorry....but they don't come out as they look in real life do they? Hope your feeling ok!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning all..... How are we??? Well tested again and total bfn!!! Need to just chill out a bit and wait for AF then I can start fresh on my first proper cycle after MC... You know what it's like tho, I'm so bloody impatient I just WANT IT NOW!!!!  
It's all rainy and miserable where I live today so I think it's gonna be a pyjama day for me and my little girl!
Edinburgh.... What's happening at work? Hope it's not too stressful, nothing worse!!! 
Frisky, Tina, what DPO are you now????


----------



## friskyfish

Hi betty, so sorry you got a bfn, it's no wonder your impatient :hugs:
I wonder if your cycle & af will show up the same as before, because you & I had similar cycles.

I've had a busy day in work, just wanna curl up & go to sleep. My son is playing out with his pals, so I'm using this time to do nothing for an hour. 

I am currently between 8 or 10 dpo. No symptoms as such. A couple of times at work today my boobs were achey, like they were throbbing. But I over analyse EVER single ache or twitch in hope it's a symptom, it's ridiculous how mind works.
I just feel like giving up on the whole thing, each month I'm worse. :wacko:

Had 2 Newborn babies in work today, so cute, I got all emotional though....I want one x:( 

The weather has been nice here today, but I feel constantly cold. Hope I'm not coming down with something xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky.... I totally know how you feel, I almost feel like giving up but then the little maternal angel inside me says ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!! Meant to ask you, when are you having your fertility blood tests done??? We were referred to our ARU dept just before I got the BFP, I thought that as I managed to get pregnant naturally then I wouldn't be able to go back to them but I called today and they said that's not the case so I'm gong to get referred again for further testing, this has made me feel SO much better..... 
If your bloods come back abnormal then you will also be referred and can maybe get some answers as to why it could be taking longer than planned.... Have you talked to your doctor about this???
Well I've been potty training today and my head is done in!!!!! My little girl has been potty trained once but then she decided that she didn't want to let go of her poo so I've had a nightmare with getting her to even do a no.2 for 5 months now (sorry tmi) so, we started again today and I'm pleased to say she had 3 bowel movements on her potty, whoop!!! It's the little things in life hey???!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Oh frisky.... I totally know how you feel, I almost feel like giving up but then the little maternal angel inside me says ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!! Meant to ask you, when are you having your fertility blood tests done??? We were referred to our ARU dept just before I got the BFP, I thought that as I managed to get pregnant naturally then I wouldn't be able to go back to them but I called today and they said that's not the case so I'm gong to get referred again for further testing, this has made me feel SO much better.....
> If your bloods come back abnormal then you will also be referred and can maybe get some answers as to why it could be taking longer than planned.... Have you talked to your doctor about this???
> Well I've been potty training today and my head is done in!!!!! My little girl has been potty trained once but then she decided that she didn't want to let go of her poo so I've had a nightmare with getting her to even do a no.2 for 5 months now (sorry tmi) so, we started again today and I'm pleased to say she had 3 bowel movements on her potty, whoop!!! It's the little things in life hey???!!!

Awwwwh well done to your daughter!! :happydance:

Regarding the tests....I had bloods done earlier in year around March...which revealed my underactive thyroid, which can stop ovulation. So I went on medication & got retested in 3 months. The results came back normal, my cycles were all back to normal then too. The doctor said if I'm not pregnant in 3 months, I have to go & have a 21 day blood test done. So, it will be 3 months in November & there's no chance of me conceiving in October as hubbys away:( ....I'm scared, as I really don't know what could be wrong with me Xx it's such a STRESS all this....which is ironic, as stress isn't good when trying to concieve!! :dohh:


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes, I find it really stressful, I find it hard to switch off from it all, it's constantly on my mind :-( wish I could relax a little....
Have you had the 21 day bloods done before? That's what I had done (twice) and where they told me my progesterone levels were very low, which is why it was a miracle I got a BFP!!! Hoping they can just give me some clomid and find out what is going on, just to put my mind at rest!!!
I think not knowing if there is a problem is worse! When I was told my levels were very low it was almost like a relief! 
Anyway, I'm hoping we all get our sticky beans soon!!!! It will happen!!!


----------



## friskyfish

I've had tests done at different days of my cycle..like day 1 of my period, day 7, day 5....but not the 21 day test. I'm gonna be really pissed off, if it comes back abnormal & they didn't test earlier. But maybe they had to wait to get thyroid levels up?? The doc I have now seems really on the ball and clued up tho, so we will see. 
Have you had clomid before?? 

Jeez, I hope to God this happens for us xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

The 21 day test will tell you if you're ovulating which I'm surprised they haven't already done for you!!! However you are getting it done now which is the most important thing... This will tell you your progesterone levels and a good level for ovulation should be around 30, stupidly I didn't even ask what mine was but I'm at the doctors tmrw so will ask him....
Never had clomid but that would have probably been the next step for me due to low progesterone.... At least this way I have a good chance of having a successful pregnancy!!! 
Like you and everyone on here I want this so much  hope we get a fabulous BFP before Christmas!!!! X


----------



## friskyfish

Ahhh right, I see. They probably didn't do that for me as I wouldn't have been ovulating anyway with my thyroid being so low...it messes with your hormones.

Good luck with the docs tomorrow xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girlies! 

I've been on an excel course all day in work, felt completely drained when I got home so had a long bubbly bath! But didn't have the energy to dry my hair so it's been tied up in a wet messy bun. I think its a good idea now but god help me when I am faced with it at 6am tomorrow! ! 

Not had a tonne of symptoms today only stand our thing is that my nipples are even more sore today. Didn't think that was possible! And my temps are still rising nicely. Got a double pack of clear blue tests on the way home tonight and took one. BFN!! 

FF says im 7DPO today. Is this still too early? I feel disheartened because I didn't take a test until after AF was due with evie so I never went through the BFNs. This time I'm like a woman gone mad! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

tinadecember said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> I've been on an excel course all day in work, felt completely drained when I got home so had a long bubbly bath! But didn't have the energy to dry my hair so it's been tied up in a wet messy bun. I think its a good idea now but god help me when I am faced with it at 6am tomorrow! !
> 
> Not had a tonne of symptoms today only stand our thing is that my nipples are even more sore today. Didn't think that was possible! And my temps are still rising nicely. Got a double pack of clear blue tests on the way home tonight and took one. BFN!!
> 
> FF says im 7DPO today. Is this still too early? I feel disheartened because I didn't take a test until after AF was due with evie so I never went through the BFNs. This time I'm like a woman gone mad! Xxx


Hi Tina.... I was the same as you... I didn't test with my little girl until I was about a week late as I wasn't really clued up on all this TTC malarkey so never had to go through all the heartbreak of bfn's.... Wish it was that simple now!!!
It's a good sign that you have sore bbs, 7DPO is still very early too so it's natural to have a bfn this early so don't get too down!!!! 
I have bloody tested AGAIN!!! Seriously, I just have a 'feeling' I'm cramping from both sides (low down) and also lower back and I never have that without AF!!! Anyway, have a look at my test and please just tell me I'm going mad and to get myself down to specsavers in the morning!!! 
It's all good fun isn't it???? Xxxx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I am doing a quick update since I have a headache. I am now 16dpo and still have sensitive nipples. TMI: when I wiped I seen a light pink spotting on the tissue and that was it. Maybe af will show her face on the 28th. I still can't believe that I am 16dpo. FF is always right on when they figure out when AF will arrive. FF said that I am passed my luteal phase now and I should test. I am not testing until I am very late. FF said that AF was supposed to show on the 23rd. I will not cave in to test. I think I can wait.


----------



## tinadecember

I can see the start of something there! Even with my 6am wake up eyes. Just keep testing! ! 

I'm lay in bed, my temps gone up again and I'm desperate to POAS.. not doing it though. Gonna get my hubby to hide them! ! 

We upto much today girls? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

MomWife said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am doing a quick update since I have a headache. I am now 16dpo and still have sensitive nipples. TMI: when I wiped I seen a light pink spotting on the tissue and that was it. Maybe af will show her face on the 28th. I still can't believe that I am 16dpo. FF is always right on when they figure out when AF will arrive. FF said that I am passed my luteal phase now and I should test. I am not testing until I am very late. FF said that AF was supposed to show on the 23rd. I will not cave in to test. I think I can wait.

Oh my god momwife!!!! Test!!!!! It all sound very promising!!! Keep us posted xx


----------



## Bettyt63

tinadecember said:


> I can see the start of something there! Even with my 6am wake up eyes. Just keep testing! !
> 
> I'm lay in bed, my temps gone up again and I'm desperate to POAS.. not doing it though. Gonna get my hubby to hide them! !
> 
> We upto much today girls? Xx

Yeah it's a very faint line but I'm still convinced its leftover hormones.... Gonna do a digi on Saturday.... If I can hold out till then!!!! 
Well ladies, today would have been the day I had my 12 week scan :-(
I have my friend coming round for a coffee later and I'm taking my daughter and nieces bowling at tea time then we have the family coming round tonight for a little get together.... Keeping myself busy so I don't think about it too much :cry:
What's everyone else doing and any more symptoms to report???? 
Tina, do you have any digis? Can we all try and hold out till Saturday to test?????? Tina, frisky, momwife???? What do you think ???? :happydance:


----------



## friskyfish

Momwife!!! How have you NOT tested??? I need your willpower!! Haha

Tina, don't get disheartened....7dpo is still mega early to get a positive. Everything looks good for you, your chart & symptoms :) 

I've got no symptoms...No sore boobs or cramping of any kind..& no CM now :( I tested again..I'm definitely out this month..but I'll probably keep testing till af, as I like tourturing myself.

Betty, I deffo see that line :) think you need a a digi to confirm it once & for all. :happydance:

Sorry to hear it would have been scan today, must be tough. Stay strong :hugs:

I'm off today...gonna head to the gym before getting stuck into housework xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

We are all so weak with testing!!! I'm about to go to asda to buy more tests!!! There is no way I will be able to hold out till Saturday!!! Momwife, please send us some of your willpower!!! Good luck ladies, remember its still early for all of us xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, when are you testing??

I wish I had symptoms!! Whhaaaaaaaa....I could cry!! 

And im still not at the gym! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning lovely ladies!

I'm just in work.. not feeling pregnant at all :(. Only thing that is keeping me going are my sore boobies. This is so sucky I just wanna know once and for all!

I had a little cry in bed last night. OH knew something was wrong and I just let it all out onto him. I'm so scared that by Monday my AF will arrive and I'll have to go through a whole month again! I feel like this month has been the longest one of my life. It's just tiring! Here's my chart..

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/chart11_zps5c21a464.png

Betty, big hugs to you. I know from personal experience it's horrible to have to go through due dates etc.. I had a molar pregnancy before I had Evie. My due date would have been bonfire night! 

I think it's a good idea that we all test on Sunday! No doubt we will all test before then anyway haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Of course I have tested! Just got in from asda armed with tests! Big FAT negative!!! 
God knows what is going on with me and these tests!!!!
I may test again Sunday if no AF but I don't hold out any hope now :-(


----------



## Bettyt63

Meant to say that I spoke to my doctor this morning and I asked about my progesterone levels. The first test I did the levels we at 13 and the second test they were at 4 (they have to be over 30 for ovulation) so..... I prob miscarried as I didn't have enough progesterone in my body to keep the pregnancy but I think it's a miracle I managed to get pregnant in the first place!!! Anything is possible 
Tina, sorry to hear you have been through the same thing, so bloody unfair!!! We will all get there in the end !!!!!! 
Large glass (or 2) of wine for me tonight


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my days....ive just got home from one of the most shit mornings ever!! 
Went to Asda to put fuel in the car, as i go to drive away, a guy tells me my front tyre is flat!! So I go to put air in tyres, think it's a slow puncture. get back in car to go home, it won't start!!! After trying for ages....i realize, I only went & put unleaded petrol in, when it's a DIESEL car!!! :shrug:

I was there almost 2 hours....had the manager of asda helping me, I've had to borrow 50 quid of him to fill the tank with diesel to diallute the £10 of petrol. He had to push my car to the pump, then back again....then I had to sit there an hour for it to settle!!!! He even brought me a brew!! Horrible day....thank God the car started. Husband not happy though....It's his pride &joy :( 

So glad to be home xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh, ladies, sorry to hear your all having a crappy day......Betty, what's going on with those tests?? It's driving Me mad, so God knows how your feeling! :hugs:

Let's hope the docs get you on something now to boost your progesterone!! Which will lead to a happy, healthy bfp!! :) 

Tina, I had a cry today too (before the car incident)...as I'm just so fed up of the emotional rollercoaster I am on with all this. Im trying to get tears out the way today as hubby is home for 2 days tomorrow, don't wanna be a miserable cow for him! Haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

oh no frisky!!! that sounds like one hell of a morning, I'd be going back home and opening a bottle of wine after that! Thank god the manager was so lovely though :) Some people would have been complete ar*eholes about it! 

I might get a takeaway tonight,it's payday tomorrow and I need to forget about TTC. 

Hubby had a sneaky little word with me this afternoon, he thinks I'm going crazy. Good to know! He said to me "what's the point in putting yourself through all this? You're either pregnant or you're not, you can't change what it is because it's done now so stop going on about it and just wait and f*cking see!!!" I think he was a bit mad.. xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ohhhhh no....That's exactly what my husband would say to me!! Haha xxx 

Take away sounds good, I'll be getting one tomorrow xxx


----------



## MomWife

Frisky, I am so sorry that your morning started off that way. At least the manager was so understanding and helped you out! 

Tina, my DH thinks I am crazy also! LOL! But he thinks that I stopped charting, he said he just don't want me to go crazy thinking about trying to conceive. He said if it's going to happen then it will happen. 

AF showed her face this afternoon. Well at least I know that AF is still coming on time which is great but now I am trying to figure out what is going to be my normal luteal phase. In July was 10dpo, August was 12dpo and now it is 17dpo. Maybe this cycle will be the same, but only time will tell. I just have to remember I just stopped taking the pill in July, and it will take time for my body to return to normal. My Dr. said that she think it will take about 3 to 4 months for my cycles to regulate. 

I hope everybody day will go ok tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry to hear af showed momwife :hugs: 
let's hope your cycles are all bk to normal & it's your turn next month xxx 

How is every one this morning? Anyone tested again?

Well, I woke up at 5.30 after having a dream that Joe's teachers turned into zombies!! We were running from them...and we ended up hiding in the house I grew up in as a little girl! Really real! Haha....My bladder was SO full....So obviously I tested...BFN :( 
Af is only 4 days away, so I really am not feeling it's my month, I've no symptoms....boobs started to ache a bit, but they always do around the couple of days before af.

Today I am doing all the things I meant to do yesterday...hubby home later, so not looking forward to his reaction on the car situation :dohh:


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky I feel your pain.. I'm feeling like it's not my month either. AF is due in 3 days, did a clearblue this morning and BFN again. A clear BFN too, not even starting to look like a BFP.

I just want Monday to be over with. :(:(:( Feeling so low today 

WHAT DO WE NEED TO DO TO GET A BFP?!?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## friskyfish

Oh nooooo!! :hugs: 

Your symptoms & chart look so good too!! 
Well, they say we are not out till AF shows.....It's just disheartening when you see the ladies on here getting their BFP's days before af is due :( 

This is the worst part of 2ww


----------



## tinadecember

Yes this last few days is a killer... I'm thinking I'm probably out but I suppose there's still 3 days to go. 

Clearblue says there's a 50% chance of a positive 4 days before AF. Stupid clearblue! 

my temps still way above the cover line but did drop a small amount this morning. 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies.... Happy friday!!!!!
Momwife, sorry the the stupid witch showed up!!!! Onto the next cycle, I'm with you!!!
Frisky, Tina, it's still early days for testing, try and hold out till Sunday....
I'm not testing, just gonna wait for AF, I'm totally not pg this month but its ok, I have been referred back to the ARU dept so I'm really happy about that, whoop!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

One of us has to be preggers this month surely! !! I've got no more tests now until Sunday so unless I went out and bought some I can't test until then! Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Bettyt63 said:


> Hello ladies.... Happy friday!!!!!
> Momwife, sorry the the stupid witch showed up!!!! Onto the next cycle, I'm with you!!!
> Frisky, Tina, it's still early days for testing, try and hold out till Sunday....
> I'm not testing, just gonna wait for AF, I'm totally not pg this month but its ok, I have been referred back to the ARU dept so I'm really happy about that, whoop!!!!

Great news about your referral Betty! Momwife sorry about the witch get a bottle of wine and a takeaway and enjoy yourself xx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeyyy!! Great news betty...onwards & upwards now! :) 

I've got loads of tests left, I'll test everyday till AF shows, no good saying I won't.
I'm getting af symptoms now, sore boobs , achey tummy.

Oh well....take away & wine for sure tonight.....and plenty of :sex:

Haha....hubbys only home till Monday!! ;) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

friskyfish said:


> Yeyyy!! Great news betty...onwards & upwards now! :)
> 
> I've got loads of tests left, I'll test everyday till AF shows, no good saying I won't.
> I'm getting af symptoms now, sore boobs , achey tummy.
> 
> Oh well....take away & wine for sure tonight.....and plenty of :sex:
> 
> Haha....hubbys only home till Monday!! ;) Xx

I had wine and pizza last night and paying for it today!!! I'm such a lightweight, cannot handle hangovers at all :sick:
You know, I feel really positive today.... I just need AF to arrive so I can get back to my normal cycles and hopefully get some fertility drugs into me!!!
Can I ask a question??? Would any of you consider fostering and/or adoption??? I always feel sad when I think I may possibly only ever have one child (I know I should be incredibly grateful that I have a beautiful little girl, and I am, she is my world) it's just I always picture having a large family and the house full of laughter (and tears!) anyway, it's just a thought 
Anyone got fabulous plans this weekend???


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> friskyfish said:
> 
> 
> Yeyyy!! Great news betty...onwards & upwards now! :)
> 
> I've got loads of tests left, I'll test everyday till AF shows, no good saying I won't.
> I'm getting af symptoms now, sore boobs , achey tummy.
> 
> Oh well....take away & wine for sure tonight.....and plenty of :sex:
> 
> Haha....hubbys only home till Monday!! ;) Xx
> 
> I had wine and pizza last night and paying for it today!!! I'm such a lightweight, cannot handle hangovers at all :sick:
> You know, I feel really positive today.... I just need AF to arrive so I can get back to my normal cycles and hopefully get some fertility drugs into me!!!
> Can I ask a question??? Would any of you consider fostering and/or adoption??? I always feel sad when I think I may possibly only ever have one child (I know I should be incredibly grateful that I have a beautiful little girl, and I am, she is my world) it's just I always picture having a large family and the house full of laughter (and tears!) anyway, it's just a thought
> Anyone got fabulous plans this weekend???Click to expand...

Glad your feeling more positive betty, I need some of your positivity xxx 

I'm shit at drinking & hangovers....they last for at least 3 days! 

I'm not against fostering or adoption, I think it's an amazing thing to do. My in-laws are foster carers. But the thought of me not being able to have any more children, with my husband....it fills me with dread & sadness. I'm afraid I've not considered that an option yet xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls how are we today??? Anyone tested again this morning?? I love that we are all totally in sync with each other!!! No AF for me yet but have all the cramps that suggest she is on route!
My 'clean' eating diet has started today!!! I will lose a stone by Christmas!!!! (If I can cut out the wine and pizza!! Lol!!!
Have a good day girls xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies. Yes I tested....bfn :( 

Just want Tuesday to be here now.

Rainy and miserable day here today.....staying in making dens, eating food & drinking tea. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yeah, I'm with you! Just want AF to arrive so I can get on with the next cycle!!!! How long will this go on????!!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

I know, it's frustrating. 

Hubby got a text off his sister earlier, telling him he's going to be an uncle again....I could tell he was a little put out by it. I feel awful, as I can't give him what he desperately wants :(


----------



## tinadecember

Afternoon girls! 

Had a busy morning, my older sister is currently pregnant. She's 25 weeks and having a hard time at the minute. Her husband has just lost his job which was their main source of income and they're struggling to cope with paying their bills so I have offered them all of our new baby things from when evie was small ie my moses basket, pram, steriliser... so this morning I've been washing all the moses basket covers and ironing them 

Made me feel a bit jealous. . Okay A LOT jealous that they weren't being washed in preparation for my baby. But I know I'm doing a good thing, my sister is so grateful. Baby things aren't cheap! 

I haven't tested since Thursday. I've got no tests left! ! I'm going to buy one tomorrow if I really need to but I'm going to try and hold out till Monday to see if AF arrives. 

Temps are still way above the cover line. . Boobs and nipples still extremely sore. We will see!

Betty im all for adoption, my husband's brother is adopted. It's a beautiful gift to give to a child xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh Tina, that's so kind to do that for your sister. I think I'd be jealous too :hugs: 

I'm jealous of my sister in laws news today. Her & her fella arnt even happy together, she's moved out 4 times this year, they are always splitting up. I just hope this baby makes them better. I'm just so fed up now....had the mum in law ringing hubby tonight all exited she's going to be a nana again. Just wish it was me :(

I'm getting pissed off with the amount of daddy long legs around. at the min....I cannot STAND them....I have a massive phobia! I'm going to take my frustrations out on them in a minute and squash the little buggers!!

Tina, are you testing tomorrow? I'm gonna be shocked if it's a BFN after your temp rising, good luck. I've only a few tests left now...I'm gonna just use them all. My next chance of conceiving won't be till at least December now. I'm gonna book in for the 21 day blood test in October, rather than November as the doc ordered. 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... That's so lovely of you! Its bloody hard work this TTC isn't it! Seems like every buggar is preggers. My best friend just told me she is PG, I'm so happy for her (its her 3rd) but its still like a dagger in the heart :-(
Frisky, get those daddy long legs SQUASHED!!!! 
I'm sat having a vino with my fella.... We are going to wait till after AF before anymore :sex:
I did an ovulation test today and was as negative as they get!!! 
It's a bit depressing to think that this is the 2nd Christmas I've been TTC.... Really hope I get a BFP before 2014!!!! Frisky, is your hubby not home till December? That bloody sucks!!! Can you freeze his :spermy: and use a turkey baster??? Ha! Just a thought!!!
Tina, how long have you been trying???


----------



## friskyfish

Hahaha Turkey baster!! I'll try anything at the moment!! ;) 

It's my 2nd Xmas TTC too, time flys xxx 
Think I'm gonna have a vino in a min, I'm just getting well into the X-Factor. 

Hubby goes bk Monday morning, then he's back at the end of oct for 8 days, then he's not back till beginning of december. But the dates in October are all wrong regarding ovulation. Don't get me wrong, we will still be at it like rabbits!! Haha But there will be zero chance of conceiving!!....Bloody Royal Navy!!


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm watching strictly! Love it!!! Total Saturday night tv!
It must be crap if hubby is away at all the wrong times :-(
It's good that you are getting your 21 day bloods done early! Did you know that one of the symptoms of low progesterone is an under active thyroid?? It may be you have low levels and just don't know it!!! Will be good to get some answers....
X


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: I wasn't joking about the turkey baster!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning! 

Up bright and early with evie, temps still above the cover line. My temp today was the same as yesterday. Here's my chart

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/chartgraph_module_zps3b8ad92b.png

AF is due tomorrow.. I really don't feel the urge to test! I haven't got any tests and I think I xan go a couple more days without testing. I think it's because I know if I get a negative today then it's almost 100% sure to be a negative and I just don't wanna be let down. 

It's only our second month of trying so I know there still may be a long way to go! 

Think I'm off for a carvery today with my sisters. I'm dying to tell them that were TTC!! XXX


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning Tina..... I know nothing about temping, what should your temps be like now???
Oh, I love a carvery! Could just eat one!
I've organised a work/charity night tonight so I'm going to be running around today sorting that out :-( just want to laze around in my pjs!!!
Did it take you long to fall with Evie??? X


----------



## tinadecember

Well it's my first month of temping but I know that when your AF comes then your temp drops below the cover line (the red line through the middle of the chart) as long as the temps stay above that I think it's a good sign. Some women's temps drop the day before AF arrives, some on the day it arrives. 

It took 2 months with Evie it all happened quite quickly. Each pregnancy is different though, who knows it could take 12 months this time. 

What do you work as hun? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies...I've given up now, tested this morning, bfn...No symptoms, just usual cramps pains I get before af.

Tina, chart still looks good, let's hope your temps don't drop.. I have everything crossed for you. :)

Betty, I think you may be right about me having low progesterone. I've just googled the symptoms & I have alot of them...I'm going to ring docs first thing tomorrow & book in. I'm going to be really pissed off if it turns out I have got low levels, as I've been to the docs so many times about my irregular periods and blood clots during period.....it says blood clots are a symptom?? 

Anyway, sorry to rant. 
I hope your charity event runs smoothly. Xx 

P.s can you really freeze sperm & do the Turkey baster?? Hahaha I'm gonna do it if You can!


----------



## friskyfish

Actually....I kind of hope it IS the low progesterone that is causing it taking so long. I've just been reading up on it & their seems to be lots of things to help 'fix' this problem? Just want af to get here now and get booked in for tests!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

That's how I feel frisky, having low progesterone is very fixable!!! That's why I was relieved when they told me, means you can get it sorted.... I hope you get your answers, I had my tests done twice but had the results straight away.... If you have got low progesterone they will refer you to your local assisted reproduction unit.... Make sure you get booked in ASAP!!!
Tina, I'm a pr/charity officer for sainsburys... 
Just putting on my glad rags as we speak (really CBA!!!!) I'm driving so will try and get away early, just want to watch crap tv and drink tea! I'm turning into a right couch potato!!!!! Speak later girls xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky! Don't know if you can freeze sperm and then defrost it??? Worth looking into I reckon!!!!  how crazy are we????????


----------



## tinadecember

Girls I'm devastated :cry: 

Hubby bought me a first response earlier this afternoon so I did it and it was negative. A clear negative, not even a faint pink stripe. 

Then ive just been to the toilet and there's the usual pre-AF brown discharge. 

I feel gutted and angry at my body. I'd genuinely convinced myself that I was pregnant. 

Ah well here's to the next cycle. 

Can't believe none of us got BFPs girls! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh Tina :hugs: 

I'm so sorry...I...We know the devastation you are feeling, especially with so many symptoms. You build your hopes up so high, only to be brought right back down by af. I've had so many months of disappointment, I'm kind of used to it now. Every month I convince myself I'm pregnant. 

I will say this, you havnt been TTC that long my lovely...So please don't feel too bad or disheartened. Onwards & upwards to next month!! We are all in it together! To cry, laugh, rant & go crazy :wacko: 

Keep smiling :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh I'm so Sorry Tina, that sucks. Looks like we are all back in the game for next cycle!!! At least we have each other!
I always convince myself I'm PG in the 2ww and every time it's a huge disappointment!!! Is there anything we can do to make the 2ww more bare able and to not obsess so much??? I think it's almost impossible!!!! 
I'm cramping quite a bit so AF is on her way for sure. Did a digi and total NOT PREGNANT flashing at me in big neon lights!!! Also did a OPK and that was stark white so I just want AF to get here so I can crack on with next month!!!! 
Let's keep positive girls! It will happen and hopefully it will all be at the same time so we can be bump buddies  xxxx


----------



## MomWife

Tina, I am soooo sorry. Well at least you can keep trying! My 1st month off of BCP I just knew that I was going to get pregnant as soon as possible. Now I know that it takes time. It may take a while for me to get pregnant. I might get pregnant next year. But what I do know is that I want to have another baby like crazy! Keep my FX for you Tina! We are all in this together!!

It seems like AF is shorter this month which makes me happy! AF was always between 6 & 7 days before I was on BCP and during.

On to the next cycle ladies! Just like Betty mentioned, It would be great to have everyone as a bump buddy!:hugs: Hope you ladies have a great evening!!


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls! Well AF deffo arrived. Strange because this month I have only had a 27 day cycle rather than 28. 

One good thing to take from this month is I've had a full month of temping now so at least I'm aware of what my 'normal' temps are around AF time. They still haven't dropped below the cover line but have taken a big dip this morning. 

Back to the grindstone! Can't believe it's Monday morning again. The weekend goes nowhere xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning everyone, hubbys just left....So feeling a bit down :cry: can't wait for him to leave the navy now. 

Af due tomorrow too.....I think that song 'blurred lines' sums it up for me today. Did a test BFN....but trying to squint, shut one eye, hold it over a lamp, turn it upside down!!! All I'm seeing?? Blurred lines!!! Haha....gotta laugh or I'll cry xx


----------



## friskyfish

It would be amazing if we could all be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies, it's gone quiet on here...hope your all ok?

Well, af got me bang on que this morning at work. :cry:

Had a little cry in the toilet, then put a fake smile on my face for the rest of the day. However, I've also booked in for my 21 day test in 3 weeks & the doctors a week later to discuss results. I'm feeling very angry, I want to have this feeling when I see docs, so she actually DOES something & gives me some answers.

Betty, any sign of af yet? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Awwwww frisky!!! Sorry that AF has shown her face :-( what does it take to get a bloody BFP around here??????? 
Great news about your blood work, at least you will have answers by the end of this cycle!!
I spotted today, never spotted before but I guess it's normal after a MC??? Still waiting for AF to arrive, my guess is she will arrive in the night.... Oh the joys!!!!
Hope everyone else is ok??? Edinburgh? Momwife? Tina? How are you ladies doing???


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls.... Well she is here in FULL force!!! I'm in so much pain :-( bring on bed time xxxx


----------



## wonders10

Hi Ladies!

I'm on CD 22, guesstimating that I'm 8 dpo give or take a day. My cycles are usually between 25-27 days on average although last month I had a crazy 31 day cycle, talk about getting my hopes up. I don't chart or anything and I guess you would say that we aren't actively trying, but because we use pull out as our only source of "control", I feel like we are putting it out there and there is always a chance of an oops (that I would be thrilled with lol). Anyway, like I said, CD 22 and no real symptoms except I had a headache earlier that just went away in a matter of minutes, very very mild cramping and that feeling of extreme wetness down there. Almost as if AF came. I went to the bathroom and checked with my finger before going and my finger was covered in creamy CM, and that was just from the outside! This probably happens every month, but every month, I act as though its some new symptom. Like a few months ago, my BBs started hurting in the TWW which they never did before and I got all excited. Well, AF came and now almost every TWW since my BBs hurt for a few days. 

Anyway fx'ed girls! I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no betty :hugs: 
At least you know where you are up to now hey?? Funny how we are all in synch :)

Just a quick question...My cycle is 31 days, so do I still have 21 day bloods done on 21 day?? Or a few days after?? I don't want to have to go bk & get them redone, think I may ring docs to check xxx 

Welcome wonders :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Welcome wonders.... Your symptoms sound promising!!!! Keep us posted xxx
Frisky, my cycles are also longer so I did my test on cd23 and then I had to go back and do them on cd21 just to check, both came back too low. It's normal for them to do the test twice if your cycles are longer... Call your doctor, he should tell you what day to go in xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Cheers betty, the receptionist reckons I should just go in on day 21. So, I've booked in for then...I'm so impatient, just want answers now. 

My period is so heavy & painful...I've only just sat down. Got to go & pick son up from school disco in an hour, then I'm going to bed. Can't wait for day off on Friday xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm in the worst pain, it's basically the miscarriage all over again!!! 
Frisky, you will have your results by the end of this month and at least have some answers! Then you can hopefully get sorted and get that much wanted BFP!!! 
I tell you, us women have to go through the bloody mill hey?! We don't have it easy


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: I still can't believe we all have AF at the same time!!!


----------



## MomWife

Hi Ladies!!

Welcome Wonders!:hi:

AF stopped for me. I am on CD7. I am sorry that AF arrived for you ladies.:growlmad: Yea, what does it take for at least 1 of us to get our BFP??!! 

Betty, I am sooo sorry that you are in pain. :hugs: 

Frisky, AF was heavy for me too and with really painful cramps.

I have an appt eith my gyn on the 15th since I have to tell him that I stopped taking bcp. My primary care Dr. knows that I stopped, but I think it is much more important if my gyn knows. FX for oall of us that we receive our BFP really really soon.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wonders10

Thanks for the welcomes!

The wetness continued throughout the day, at one time to the point that I was concerned I had a huge wet spot on my crotch...in front of my students lol. I also had a huge burst of energy and cleaned/organized a ton when I came home from work. Very unusual for me during the week!

I almost forgot this...when driving home, I sneezed and I swear I blacked out for a nanosecond lol. I had the sharpest pain very down low on the right side. Many bad words flew out of my mouth and it was a good minute before it went away completely. To be honest, it's happened before but never ever that intense.


----------



## Bettyt63

wonders10 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> The wetness continued throughout the day, at one time to the point that I was concerned I had a huge wet spot on my crotch...in front of my students lol. I also had a huge burst of energy and cleaned/organized a ton when I came home from work. Very unusual for me during the week!
> 
> I almost forgot this...when driving home, I sneezed and I swear I blacked out for a nanosecond lol. I had the sharpest pain very down low on the right side. Many bad words flew out of my mouth and it was a good minute before it went away completely. To be honest, it's happened before but never ever that intense.

Morning!!! I had lots of 'wetness' when I got my BFP, this was unusual for me!!! I hope it means you get your BFP, when will you test again???
:thumbup:


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies,

Still here - still cheering for you all. Have the cold again - second time in a month - think I must just be generally run down. I too have my period this week. Started about 4 days early which took me by surprise, I usually have very regular 28 day cycles, thinks are obviously still a bit unsettled since I had the munchkin.

I caved and started taking the pill again till things get better with work and our financial situation. God I hate being a responsible grown up sometimes. Really want to win the lottery and have a housefull of babies but nevermind. Couldn't face the thought of using condoms indefinitely. They make me really sore. It would have been manageable for a month or two but not for longer than that. It is looking increasingly like it will be Spring before we can sensibly try again. 

You lot are all going to be well on your way to being Mummies again by the time I get round to baby dancing again - I'll just have to keep myself sane practicing (winks) and adoring my little daughter.

Wishing you all baby dust for this cycle. Frisky, I hope your tests give you the results you need to take some positive steps forward. Let yourself have your cry and then pick yourself up, you are a courageous beautiful person and your son and husband need you lovely and sane. Betty, I'm sorry you are in pain. Lots of choccies and brufen. Get hubby on the go with some TLC and remember you are still healing. Momwife, hope you feel better soon. I feel sure we're going to have BFPs on here before Christmas!

Welcome newbies, x


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello Edinburgh..... Good to hear from you!!! You must keep in touch with us all even though you are WTT  you always say the right things, your posts always make me feel good!!!!! How is it being back on the pill? And more importantly how is everything at work???
I think I may have to go back to work full time (sobs like a baby!!!) we are doing fine but we need a new car and if I want a holiday every year and nice new clothes then I'm going to have to work more than 17 hours a week.... I too also need to win the lotto so I can fast forward through IVF, have as many babies as possible and never have to work again (although being a mum is harder than any job I have ever had!!!!)
Well I've been in particularly bad pain today, I'm passing clots and bleeding very heavily, it's pretty rubbish, im just reliving the miscarriage only worse!!! Good thing is I have some strong painkillers from the doctor so pain is bare able... 
How is everyone else today??? Everyone else feeling crap during their AF???? 
:hissy:


----------



## wonders10

Hello Ladies, hope you are doing well and feeling better.

I had a feeling this would happen to me, as I got AF so late last month, I think she is arriving extra early this month to make up for it. CD 23 and twice now when I wiped in the bathroom, I've seen some light pink, light brown. Not necessarily enough to need a pad or anything but you can definitely see it on the toilet paper. And I'm starting to get some AF cramps as well. 

To answer the other poster's question...usually, when I have AF I don't have any major problems or pain. Nothing a little extra rest or OTC pain meds can't cure. I also notice that when I'm not exercising regularly or eating well, I have worse periods. 

Anyway, we shall see if it starts full force or not...


----------



## friskyfish

Hello Edingburgh!! Good to hear from you lady :) 
Thank you for those words....Just what betty & I needed I think! Haha 
I don't blame you for sacking the condoms off! 

Betty, sorry to hear your having a bad time with af :hugs: must be hard for you.
I hear you all on the lottery thought, could do with it myself.

Wonders, sorry to hear about af....could it not be late implantation?

Well, my period is here full flow, I'm in agony,really heavy with blood clots. I always get bad bleeding, I've read that this can be a symptom of low progesterone too? I rang my docs, who has changed my 21 day test to day 25 as my cycle is longer. I've been worrying today that I'm getting too old for this now?? I'm 34 in December.....all the mum's I saw in work today looked so young. Thought I would be pregnant by now. I'm worried about such a big age gap with my Joe too. 

Really missing husband this week, I cried when he rang ealier. He's having such a hard time away, he's exhausted, it's awful hearing him so down. Only 3 more weeks till he's home though. Xx


----------



## wonders10

AF is definitely here now. At least I'll be in the clear for the boyfriends birthday this weekend lol. I really need to stop symptom spotting, especially since we are not really trying. I say it every month and then the first twinge I feel after day 14, I'm back here analyzing. Ridiculous. 

Best of luck to you ladies!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies how are you all???? Everyone is quiet!!!
I'm on CD6 and AF is finally leaving (thank god!!!) I'm still suffering from this viral infection (it's been 3.5 weeks now!!!) so have absolutely no energy and can't even begin to think about :sex: ugh, need some serious energy!!!!
Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! I was ill over the weekend due to asthma. I think I was having breathing problems due to the change of the weather. I am on CD 14 and I really think this is not my month but I will keep taking my temps and try to BD. I ahev an interview tomorrow at my DD's school tomorrow, I know it is only 2 hours, and it is not at an hospital or a clinic which I want sooo bad. I guess it is a start and hopefully one day a hospital or clinic will call me to come to an interview. I have no experience but I have loads of college eduation in healthcare. Betty, I am sorry that you are still sick, I would of thought you would have been better by now.:hugs: FX for everybody.


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies...how are we all?? 

Wow, it's been ages since I've Been on here. 
Momwife, I hope your interview went ok? 

Betty, how are you feeling?
Well, I've been a bit fed up these past few weeks, I'm missing my husband alot, I'm finding it really hard this time. I'm still worried this will never happen for me, but I'm closer to some answers with my blood tests happening the week after next.

This weather is making me really lazy, I've no motivation at all. I need to get back in the gym this week, it'll help lift my mood too. 
I guess I'm a bit down as it's my first wedding anniversary on Thursday & hubby is away :( 

May stick my wedding dress on & do the housework in it!! Haha 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

MomWife said:


> Hello ladies! I was ill over the weekend due to asthma. I think I was having breathing problems due to the change of the weather. I am on CD 14 and I really think this is not my month but I will keep taking my temps and try to BD. I ahev an interview tomorrow at my DD's school tomorrow, I know it is only 2 hours, and it is not at an hospital or a clinic which I want sooo bad. I guess it is a start and hopefully one day a hospital or clinic will call me to come to an interview. I have no experience but I have loads of college eduation in healthcare. Betty, I am sorry that you are still sick, I would of thought you would have been better by now.:hugs: FX for everybody.

Hi mom wife.... How did your interview go???? We sound like we are in the same boat at the minute! I'm trying to get into pharmaceuticals, I'm applying for jobs as a trainee dispenser/technician but having no luck as I have no experience (how are you supposed to get experience if no one will hire you?????) anyway I'm volunteering in a local school to get some experience in possibly becoming a teachers assistant.... I'm just a bit stuck at the moment, I need to get a full time job and the job I'm in now can't offer me more hours :-(
What would your ideal job be in the hospital???? 

Frisky, sorry you're feeling down, must be tough with hubby away.... When is he home next??? PS: I think doing housework in your wedding dress will be quite fabulous!!! Take pics and post them!!!!

I'm on CD13 and stark white OPK's so god knows when or if I will ovulate this month????? So bored of all the 'trying' its really getting me down, it's such a drag every month just to be let down.... Anyone feeling the same???? :cry:


----------



## MomWife

My interview went great!! She said the job is mine. Now I am waiting for HR to call me probably the end of the week or the end of next week so I can take the background checks and drug test. I haven't been on an interview in a such a very, very long time. I am surprised that I did well. It is good that you are volunteering at a school, I think if you keep volunteering they might offer you an position there. Will keep my FX crossed for you. I was volunteering at my DD's school since last year, and one of the preschool told me about the preschool aid position. She said I think you would be a good fit since you been volunteering for the kindergarten class/other teachers since last school year. The good thing is the lady that interviewed me said that the school recommend me which I was happy about. I understand how you are feeling. How is one supposed to gain experience if no one wants to give them a job, it really sucks. I just hate it. My ideal job would be as an administrative assistant, billing & coding, and many others. I just want to get my foot in the door at an hospital, then I will go from there. My goal is to be an healthcare manager one day. I hope I will be an healthcare manager at an clinic just to start out in a few years so I can move my way up to being a healthcare manager for an department in an hospital. 


Frisky, I understand that you are down since it will be you guys 1st anniversary, but remember you will have many more anniversaries! When is your hubby coming home? You probably could still do something special even if it is not much. My 1st anniversary me and DH didn't have much since we were sooo young, we watched some movies, I cooked a dinner and we had lots of wine! LOL! 

I keep forgetting to take my temps like today I didn't take them. I am kind of close to forget all about charting and just wait it out. I feel the same that it is a drag. I not thinking of all the symptoms that could be pregnancy symptoms. I know I haven't been TTC for long but it is really stressful. I should just forget about all the taking temps and charting, and if it happens then it happens. So Betty, you are not the one that feels this way.


----------



## friskyfish

Well done on the job momwife!! :happydance: 

Hubby home on the 21st for 1 night, then the 27th for 10 days :) 
We have had a bit of a fall out though :( well, not really....I've just got the hump because he went out on the lash all day & night on Saturday.

I don't mind him going out, I know he works so hard & needs to let his hair down. It's just, I've had such a crap week, problems with my sons behaviour. And because I'm on my own down here, I don't get any help or restbite....I guess I'm just a bit jealous, that he's out having fun, whilst I'm stuck at home. I'm so stubborn. It's just hard sometimes....and this past week have Been really rubbish for me. 

Anyway, I'm sure things will be ok.

Betty, I too feel fed up of this whole checking cm, temps, peeing on sticks, symptom spotting everymonth!! This is the first month I won't be bothering, as hubbys been away.

I'm still going to be peed off when af arrives though.

We have friends down at the end of the month & my mum is having my son for a few days. 
I'm looking forward to having a much needed catch up, drink & laugh...think I need it xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Congrats on getting the job momwife, fab news!!!! Having a new job may also take you mind off the whole TTC drama!!!! 
Frisky, I'm sorry you have had a crap week, that's not good :-( I totally sympathise with you being away from your friends and family. I lived in London all my adu life and absolutely loved it but once I had my little girl I felt so lonely, everyone seemed so far away and I didn't have the support I needed, it's tough when you're feeling a bit down, sometimes you just need to be close to family and friends for a bit of reassurance and :hug: Also my DF loves a night out with his friends, he also went out on Saturday and rolled in at 2.30am so he had the cold shoulder all day Sunday but then I had to start speaking to him as we needed to :sex: what a palava!!!! 
I have a really busy couple of weeks ahead so I'm hoping I don't think about the TWW so much.... AF is due for me on 31st (Halloween! How appropriate!!!) 
Frisky, have you had your tests done???


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks betty.....I caved in & made the first move last night!! Haaha 

My AF is due on the 31st too!! How funny :)

I get my bloods done next friday morning, then results the following weds xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello lovely ladies... Sorry I've been AWAL for a few days. I have been trying my best to keep calm about TTC so have been avoiding B&B to keep sane! 

Hows everyone doing? Are we feeling more hopeful this month girls??

I had a positive OPK yesterday all day and a negative one this morning. I also had a temp rise today so I think I ovulated yesterday so I'm pretty sure today is 1DPO! xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi Tina welcome back.... I know what you mean about trying to keep sane, I'm trying my best this month!!! I'm on CD15 and still not even a glimmer of a line on opks??? 
Also I'm so tired at the minute, this viral infection has really knocked it out of me! Is it normal to still have it after 4 weeks??? My cough has gone but I just have absolutely zero energy and could just go back to bed and sleep??? I really don't have the energy to even :sex: may have to skip this cycle and just try next cycle :-( 
Frisky, greats news about your tests, you will have answers very soon, it will be a relief for you xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Just checked and I'm actually on CD16!!!! No positive opk :-(


----------



## tinadecember

What day do you normally ovulate on betty? keep testing because it can change to a positive in a second and might only stay positive for a few hours so I'd do at least 2 a day a few hours apart if you're due to ovulate. 

Sorry to hear you're full of a viral infection hun, our little one has it too. All the kiddies in her class at nursery are coughing and sneezing and she keeps saying "mummy I don't feel very well I've got a bad cough" :-( Poor little thing. Just hope she doesn't pass it to me and Mark. xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hi Tina, how are you? 

Betty, sorry to hear your feeling crappy...I think this cold weather doesn't help, itsucks the energy out of you. I'm not too clued up on the opk's or how they work, I agree to just keep trying though.
It's actually nice for me not to be obsessing this month, nice to have a break from the 2ww.
Just want the bloods done now with a definite answer at the end of it.

It's my first wedding anniversary today....So I've spent the morning in the gym! Like you do! Haha 
Hubby home in 2 weeks, so celebrations are on hold.

We will get there girls......let's stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

congratulations on your wedding anniversary Frisky!! We've still got a way to go yet, we have been married since July this year. Are you and the hubby doing anything special when he is home? I'm doing okay, trying desperately not to obsess during this TWW. I'm going to be really strict with NOT symptom spotting. I drove myself insane last cycle and even convinced myself that I was pregnant then AF came. 

What is it that you are being tested for Frisky? xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Thank you :)

I've just looked, he's actually home a week on sunday, so that's a nice surprise. My mum Is having my son for a few days over the half term, we have friends coming to stay then. So we will probably celebrate with them too. Get dressed up, go for a meal & drink lots of cocktails :) Not seen our friends since July as we live 5 hours away due to him being in the Navy....So I can't wait :) 

I obseess EVERY month..say I'm not going to symptom spot, but I do. It's so hard not to think about it, when you want it so bad. Hubby hasn't Been home, so there's no chance for me this month, hence me not obsessing this month. 

I'm getting my 21day blood test done, testing to see if I have enough progesterone to ovulate. I kind of hope I dont, then that way I can get treated & move forward with this. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

:-( so I take it you suffer from low progesterone levels and don't ovulate often? 

My sister only had a few periods a year, I'd say enough to count on one hand and she's had numerous checks done for PCOS amongst other things and they can't find anything wrong. The only thing they suggest is that she gains some weight to maybe regulate her ovulating again because she is very very slim. But she's tried putting on weight and can't BITCH!!! haha if only hey. 

I've noticed that I've got sore boobies again, which last month I thought was a preggo symptom but I now know is just a normal pre-AF symptom for me. blaaaaahhhh.. Suppose I'm just going to be looking out for something that I didn't have last month. The only thing I remember having when I found out I was pregnant with Evie which was a bit odd was a metalic taste in my mouth xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Happy anniversary frisky!!! Won't be long before hubby's home and you can celebrate together 
I'm sat having a vodka! It was either that or go to bed (at 8pm) and I didn't want to be a bore (which I think I'm turning into!!) 
Tina, are you 2dpo now?? It's so hard not to symptom spot. I always say I'm not going to look for symptoms but I always do!!!
Momwife, how are you???? Where are you in your cycle.... 
I had a faint line on my opk this afternoon but its so late for me to ovulate (it's normally about cd15) so maybe my body is out of sync from the miscarriage :-(


----------



## friskyfish

Hey betty, do you think maybe you could have missed your ovulation? Maybe the test was dodgy or something??

Tina, I've never had this test before....I'm just getting tested for it now as it's been 19months TTC, so we will see xxx


----------



## MomWife

Frisky, thats great you all will go out with friends. I think you need it. I know you happy that your hubby will be home for a week. I am trying to stop obsessing over any symptom I get. 

Tina, it is so hard to not to symptom spot. earlier this month I said to myself that when i get in the TWW that I wouldn't symptom spot. 

Betty, I am 9DPO and I have been sleepy but I do not count that as a symptom since I have been going to sleep late and getting up very early for my appointments. 

FX to all you ladies. I hope somebody will receive their BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## justhoping

Bettyt63 said:


> Hi kat.... We have been trying for baby no 2 for the last 16 months..... I have low progesterone and have previously had ovarian cysts and endometriosis :-(
> If I do get my period this month then I have to go for SALP examination (where dye is injected in the womb and Fallopian tubes to check for blockages) I have to say my doctor has been fantastic and we were referred to the fertility clinic very quickly.... Hoping I can fall naturally but at this point will try anything
> How about you??? Have you been at this long?

dont you mean hsg test?

that is where they inject dye and check your womb and tubes and ovaries


----------



## tinadecember

Hello girls! So I finally got cross hairs on my chart, it says I ovulated on cycle day 16 so today is 3DPO. I still feel relatively sane and not obsessed. Maybe I'm just coming to terms with it'll happen when it's meant to be. 

The only thing I am thinking about if I don't get a BFP this month is researching something to take to lengthen my leutal phase as it's only 11 days which I think is below average. 

Frisky. .. good luck with your tests i can't even imagine how you must be feeling after such a long time, I hope you get some answers. 

Momwife.. when are you testing? ? 

One of us must get a BFP this time surely! !! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

justhoping said:


> Bettyt63 said:
> 
> 
> Hi kat.... We have been trying for baby no 2 for the last 16 months..... I have low progesterone and have previously had ovarian cysts and endometriosis :-(
> If I do get my period this month then I have to go for SALP examination (where dye is injected in the womb and Fallopian tubes to check for blockages) I have to say my doctor has been fantastic and we were referred to the fertility clinic very quickly.... Hoping I can fall naturally but at this point will try anything
> How about you??? Have you been at this long?
> 
> dont you mean hsg test?
> 
> that is where they inject dye and check your womb and tubes and ovariesClick to expand...

I think it's the same thing, my hospital call it a SALP examination but from what I've read online HSG and SALP are the same


----------



## Bettyt63

Don't think I've missed ovulation as I've been using opks since I finished AF. See this is why I don't use them! Just makes everything more complicated!!! But today I have slight pains in my ovaries. Oooooooo!!!
Will test around 11am


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina...... But B6 is good to lengthen your LP.... Look into it


----------



## Bettyt63

Yup.... I'm ovulating... Can totally feel it too... Both sides are aching (our bodies are just amazing hey???)


----------



## tinadecember

YES!!!! that's fantastic news betty :):):):) get BDing girl! xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oooooooh go on betty...get right to it! ;) 

What does ovulation pain feel like? I really can't pinpoint me ever having it?? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooh news flash!!.....Hubby is home for one night only on Monday!! Wouldn't it be amazing if I ovulated late & magic happened that night?? Haha a girl can dream! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hey girls.... I'm really feeling ovulation this cycle! I knew I must have been ovulating as this morning I had period like pains on both sides, this went on for a couple of hours (quite noticeable) and then I've had an abundance of egg white cm (sorry for the intricate details!!!!) so I hope we catch it!!! Just some advice pls??? We BD yesterday and today. Will have no chance to so it tmrw as I'm working and we have 2 parties to go to (social butterfly!!!) do you thinks that's enough or shall I try on Sunday too???? You think we would know everything but I'm actually not sure on this at all????

Frisky, great news hubby is coming home... Maybe you should start using opks just to see roughly when your ovulating????


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, still carry on taking OPKs, I had a positive for 48 hours. Apparently ovulation doesn't happen until the EWCM turns to creamy and the positive OPK stops xxx


----------



## MomWife

Frisky, I know you are happy that your hubby is going to be home on Monday, that is great news. I agree with Betty about using opks. You just never know. FX:hugs:

Betty if I were you I would try again on Sunday, and also keep using opks. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend.:hugs: If AF does not show I will test on halloween! LOL!


----------



## justhoping

i get positive opks from before o till af but i do ovulate i feel it...


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies! I am 14dpo and I have been spotting since Sunday, maybe it is a sign that AF is about to arrive. I have been having abdominal pain only when I laugh and sneeze I think it is because I exercised on Saturday. :shrug: How is everybody else is doing? I hope you ladies been having a great day so far.


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies, how's the 2ww going for you all?? 

Momwife, fingers crossed my lovely, when are you testing??
Tina, I know you Said you weren't gonna symptom spot as much after last cycle, hope your doin ok xx 

Betty, how's things with you? 

Well, hubby was home last night....so we made the most of it ;)

Our next chance of conceiving will be december, as that's the next time he will be home around ovulation xxx


----------



## MomWife

Frisky, Yay! That your hubby was home!! :winkwink: I am not going to test until Halloween or after just to make sure that AF is not going to arrive and make me angry!:growlmad:


----------



## Bettyt63

Hey ladies how are you????
Momwife, are you waiting that long to test??? Wow you're good!!! I'd have been testing for a week by now!
I'm 3DPO today, nothing to report here!
Frisky, great news hubby was home, fingers crossed for you, when are you gonna start testing??? 
Tina, where are you in your cycle???


----------



## free_spirtd

Hi all, 

I am new-ish to this site. My DH and I are not actively TTC, however, we have gotten a little more relaxed with "accidents". We use the pull out method for birth control and have been successful for 8 years (just got married in September on our 10 year anniversary :happydance:). DH and I both want a family, and will probably TTC in the next year or so. Since our lives have become more grounded over the past 6 months, DH has become more relaxed with his "pull out method" and we've had a few accidents. I know this is very very unlikely to cause a pregnancy, but still possible. April this year was one of those relaxed times and I actually fell pregnant only to end so soon as a chemical (1 week after expected AF, but BFP prior). Since then, I have been slightly consumed with baby fever. Last week I had a 2 positive OPK's on CD 12-13 (Oct 18th and 19th), at which DH and I DTD (Oct. 17-19)without protecting. I have a short 23 day cycle so I am about a week out for AF (due Oct. 30th). 

This cycle was different for me because I had an abundance of EWCM and AF like cramping that bounced back and forth from right to left the day before my +OPK. 

I guess I needed an outlet for this craziness that takes over my brain :wacko:. Thanks for letting me vent ladies. I also enjoyed reading this thread and watching everyone develop in their cycles. 

Kindly,
Lace


----------



## friskyfish

Welcome freespirit :) 

You have come to the right place to vent....we do it all the time! It's so easy to get consumed with baby fever, especially after the disappointment of a chemical :hugs:
Have you any symptoms so far? Keep us posted xxx 

Betty, I'm not bothering testing or anything as I know I'm out...hubby wasn't home till cycle day 21 :(

Momwife, fingers crossed girly. Halloween is when the witch is due also....how apt!! Haha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Welcome free spirit.... Frisky is right, we are all in the same boat.... This is a great place to share your thoughts, anger, frustration etc.... We are all due for AF at the same time too!!! 
I'm not testing this month either, I don't have any tests and refuse to go out and buy some.....
Good news is I have my appointment at the ARU dept on 31st October so that's a huge relief, phew! Give me fertility drugs please!!!!!!!
Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha betty, you make me laugh! Gimme the drugs NOWWWWW!! ;)

I've got a feeling I'm gonna need my tests repeating next month and I think hubby will have to be tested too. I don't think the DIY test will be a reliable source when I tell the doctor. Haha 

I'm kind of symptom spotting to see what's 'normal' for me this time. I'm getting the fluttering sensations I always get, so I can rule this out as a symptom in my next tww. 

I think I'm gonna give up on it happening this year & look forward to getting to it again in the new year. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello girls!

Welcome free-spirit, you're definitely in the right place to have a good moan. We keep eachother sane! Hope this is your month :)

Well im 8DPO today girls and I feel like it's not my month. last month my temps started to gradually drop from cycle day 24, and today it cycle day 24.. I took my temp this morning and it dropped. Not by much but it's following the same pattern as last cycle. I feel crampy today too like pre-af crampy. I think she's on her way in the next couple of days. I only have an 11 day leutal phase. I've started taking vitamin B6 this month to try to lengthen it and I'm gonna order some agnus castus. Has anyone tried this before??

So it seems I'm the furthest on this cycle?? xxx


----------



## free_spirtd

Thank you for the warm welcome :). As far as symptom spotting, it's hard because I get every symptom in the book sometimes for pms. What was different with my CP was that I had terrible nauseating migranes, exhausted (with long naps), food aversion (couldn't drink my coffee, tasted like sour milk) and the metallic taste. I've never had anything feel like that since. I have symptoms that could swing both ways right now, but nothing that stands out..., but it's still so early. 

Betty, yes we both will be seeing red for Halloween (or hopefully not!) I hope everything turns out the way you want it to with the drugs. I can't imagine what you ladies have gone through with your partners on a monthly basis. 

Kindest wishes and tons of baby dust!


----------



## tinadecember

I had the metallic taste too when I was pregnant with Evie. The only other symptoms I had were dizzy spells, I remember feeling very faint in the shower one morning before I got my BFP and really sore nipples. I had sore nipples last month and got a BFN! I can't understand my body anymore hahaha xx


----------



## MomWife

Welcome Freespirit! This is a awesome thread!!! 

I am 15dpo and I am still spotting. I do not know what is going on. In September I was spotting for 2 days then AF showed up, and last month I was spotting for 1 day and then AF arrived. I still can't believe that I have been spotting ever since Saturday. :shrug: I guess only time will tell. I guess I will know if AF will arrive when my temp drops.


----------



## free_spirtd

Oh someone slap me silly! I broke down and tested :shrug:. Appr. 7DPO at best. What can I say, I'm nauseous today and had a dream of 2 little boys and changing their diapers... only thought their was one, and then found the second. There was more to it, but it was only in a half hour cat nap!. Plus my answer OPK kit came with one.... :blush:


----------



## Bettyt63

Momwife!!!! Test!!!!! I can't believe you haven't caved yet!!
Free spirit, that's nothing! I think both frisky and Tina tested at like 4DPO last month  lol!!!! We're all a bit nuts on this thread, you don't need a slap, testing early is normal behaviour!!! Xxx
Frisky, when do you get ur results?? My OH had to have his little spermies tested and his came back fine. He had to do 'it' in a cup and hand it in, that's it! I had to have 6 sets of bloods taken (6 different times!) 3 internal examinations (including swabs and Smear) us ladies certainly don't get an easy deal hey????
Nite girls, stay positive xxxx


----------



## MomWife

Ladies, AF showed her nasty face!! DH said to me it would be nice if we found out that you were pregnant on Thanksgiving or Christmas. He was trying ot make me feel better. I told him that it will take a year when I get pregnant. He said to me, you will get pregnant when you least expect it. I think I am going wacko about TTC. :wacko: Betty, men have it easy while women have to go through all kinds of stuff, they are sooo lucky! LOL!! FX for everybody else. Somebody have to receive their BFP soon!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Ohhh noooo!! Sorry momwife :hugs: 
Bless your DH trying to make you feel better, mine does the same every month too Xx 
Betty, I get results on Wednesday....hubby coming with me. I've had a few bloods done already, and 2 internals....So degrading! Haha

I just hope & pray I'm not one of these women, who in 5 years...is still TTC 

You see it alot on here & my heart goes out to them....Time flys, I'll soon be approaching my 2nd year TTC :( I'm going to really push the doctors for answers & more tests if need be x x


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies.. 

Freespirit .. Yes me and Frisky started testing at 4DPO last month haha it's so shameful but funny too. As if an egg can implant and HCG can rise in 4 days. Just shows how crazy TTC can make you.

So sorry momwife that AF has arrived. The spotting sounded really hopeful :(:( 

Betty how are we getting on? Are you having any symptoms yet after ovulation?? 

So I'm 9DPO today girls and I've been ranting and raving about not feeling pregnant and woke up to a little surprise this morning. I went to bed last night feeling really hot, only my legs though they were burning. Took my temp and it was 97.79 so nothing dramatic. Had a good night's sleep and took my temp this morning and it has risen dramatically to 99.2! WTF?!?!?! Don't want to get my hopes up but it's so difficult not to. :( my chart is in my siggy xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh momwife... I'm so sorry!!! Your DH is right, it will happen and prob the month when you think it can't happen!!!
Frisky, I feel the same as you. I just can't face still TTC after 5 years. I think I will give myself another year and that's it :-( fingers crossed it happens for all of us before then


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina!!!!!! Wow! That's sounds promising!!!! When will you test??? X


----------



## tinadecember

I'm not testing at all betty, just going to wait and see if AF shows her face in the next couple of days. She's due on Sunday officially so we will see! I've only got one first response test so I'm gonna save it because I spent a small fortune on first responses and clear blues last month

are you having any symptoms hun? when's your AF due? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Fingers crossed!!! Do you have any other symptoms???
I don't have anything :-( but we only DTD twice through my window as I've been feeling so ill so I'm not holding out much hope this month....
I'm due next Thursday, the months are just flying by!!!! It's Christmas soon, arghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Wouldn't it be nice if we could all get christmas bfps???? Here's hoping xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Well I thought my AF was on the way yesterday because I had cramping like pre-AF cramps and I've been feeling dizzy for a few days now. Apart from those nothing really! My boobs are sore but not as sore as last month. my nipples were really sore last month and they're not this cycle. 

hmm I suppose the coming days will tell all.

It does only take one time chick so don't give up hope just yet. It would be super wonderful if we all had little christmas buns in our ovens. fingers crossed xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, when are you due again? Your temp rise sounds promising :) 
You did have alot of symptoms last month, so don't be worrying if your symptoms are less this time...some people hardly have any xxx 

Betty, tinas right...it does only take one time, so stay positive x 

It's so nice for me to not be obsessing this month...but guaranteed, I'll be back into obsessive crazy mode my December cycle :wacko:


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my days...somebody shoot me!! 

Said I wasn't obessing??...I'm now googling 'Is it possible to ovulated on day 21 of a 31 day cycle??' As that's the only time hubby & I did it this month! Haaaaaaaahaa

I am stupidly insane :wacko:


----------



## tinadecember

haha frisky I love that you're as insane at TTC as I am, it makes me feel less alone! 

My AF is due on Saturday/Sunday.. last month my temp started to drop 4 days before AF arrived so I'm hoping this big temp rise is a good thing. Its the only thing I'm clinging onto really because like I said I haven't really had any symptoms. 

So so tempted to test but I need to find the willpower from somewhere to hold off. HELP!!! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooh, this sounds promising!! How exciting! I'd be testing like mad already! Haha but try & hang on, it's only another 2days to wait!! (Which feels like forever in this game) haha x 

Hubby has just rung off his ship, he's trying to book in to get his sperm tested. He has the form here to go in & do it, but the doc told him it's an 8week waiting list?? How ridiculous..especially in his line of work, he never knows when he's home until a week or so before. 
Thing with my DH, he's too laid back, he won't push to get an appointment, he will just say 'oh, ok' It drives me innnnnnnsane!!!! :wacko:
I've just told him to tell them he HAS to go in next week as it's the only time he's home!! And I told him to grow some balls (no pun intended) ha ha Xx


----------



## MomWife

I really love this thread!!! I have everything crossed for you ladies!!! My hubby is the same way just laid back. It drives me crazy at times! Frisky, I hope your hubby will go next week. I am also insane about TTC! I used to have at least 5 different charting websites that I go on. I was going on them websites everyday for at least 2 months! :wacko: Now I am sticking with Ovufriend and FertilityFriend since inputting things on 5 different websites has been a bit much. I know I am insane and I am not denying it!:haha: Tina, I hope the temp rise is a great thing for you. FX!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh thanks girls! I will update in the morning haha I'm currently sat here waiting for our Chinese food to be delivered and I've got some cramping going on. Could be pre AF cramping.. Could be implantation planting. This wait is killing me!!! 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies. I see we are all still obsessing!!! I meant to tell you frisky that I had positive opks on CD17 and CD18 this cycle.... It's totally possible! We also have the same cycles, I'm normally 31-32 days, eeeeeek! Little eggy can last up to 24 hours so you never know!!!
Tina, when are you testing, sounds so promising!!!!!
I have had dull aches in my lower back (right hand side) on and off for the last 3 hours so my google box is frantic with 'implantation pain,ache,dull etc, etc.... OBSESSED!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaha I googled once 'Is itchy big toe a sign of pregnancy??' ... CRAZY WOMAN!!


----------



## MomWife

Frisky, that is hilarious!! I laughed so hard on that one!!! I needed that laugh!


----------



## tinadecember

Friday has arrived wahoo! !! Woke up at 5 today just really wide awake even though I had a late night. Temp has dropped a bit but it still higher than the 2 days before the big temp rise so I can live with that. Still cramping! ! I've never had AF cramping that's started 2 days before AF was due ever in my life. Period due tomorrow girls just typical on the night me and hubby are spending the night in a fancy hotel haha. 

What's everyone up to this weekend? ? Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, that's hilarious!!!! We are all absolutely nuts!!!! 
Tina, I'm desperate for you to test!!!! Are you going to do it tmrw morning????? Eeeeeeeek!!!!! Keep us posted....
I have a jam packed weekend, going out tonight with the inlaws and then tomorrow I have organised a big charity day at work, baby shower tmrw night and then I go on holiday on Sunday (just to Blackpool!!) busy, busy.... It's good, takes my mind off googling random things about pregnancy symptoms 
What's everyone else up too????? X


----------



## friskyfish

Haha..I know, it's daft isn't it!? It makes you crazy all this! 

Good that your keeping busy betty. Awwh, good old Blackpool! Love it there :) 
Tina....TESTTTTT!!! Haha 

Hope your ok Momwife & geared up for your next cycle :hugs:

Well, I've got my blood tests this morning....FINALLY! 
I'm gonna head to the gym after that....I've got a football event to go to with my son tomorrow & a Halloween party on Sunday. As well as getting the house looking in some kind of order for hubbys return on Monday!! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I LOVE blackpool!!! <3<3<3 We went to blackpool for a week in June, we stayed on one of the haven sites, Evie loved it! 
So nice that you've organised a charity event Betty, yu've got a jam packed weekend! Like you said though it'll keep your mind off symptom spotting because you won't have the chance to. 

Frisky, good luck with your blood tests chick, how long will the results take? Bet you can't wait for your hubby to be home. I can't handle one night without mine! 

I'm going to a 50th wedding anniversary party tomorrow night in Preston and because it's at a hotel we've booked a room rather than paying for taxis back to Liverpool. I just asked Mark when he thinks I should test and he said tomorrow morning because I need to know whether I can have a drink or not at the party tomorrow night. I'm just scared.. absolutely terrified of getting a BFN which will confirm that my body is sending me absolutely raving bonkers by imagining up all of these symptoms!!!

I feel shaky this morning and quite dizzy. Just having a sugary cup of tea in the hope it'll cure the shakes haha xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooh Tina, so your gonna test tomorrow morning then?? I've a good feeling about this....we need a BFP on here! If it's not a positive.....at least you can have a bloody good drink tomorrow night! 
Ahhhh, Blackpool, I've had many a fun, drunken weekend there. I love it :) 

I get my results back on wednesday afternoon, I've got an appointment with my doctor too. 

We have severe weather warnings here in Hampshire for Monday, going to be extreme storms apparently. The news is saying it could disrupt train journeys....it better not interfere with hubby coming home, he's getting train monday!!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

I love our thread 

Love you ladies :hugs: Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

We have got a fabulous little thread going on!!!! I love our rants and random talk 
I haven't been to Blackpool in years but I'm looking forward to it, although there is weather warnings this weekend in Blackpool too, bloody typical!!! Hope hubby manages to get home to you frisky, it's not nice not having your fella around all the time :-(
Tina, I will be up early tmrw and stalking the thread for some good news!!!! Everything crossed for you....
Well I'm 6DPO and I'm feeling really positive (don't believe I have ever said that before!!!) I have lots of CM and my boobs are slightly sensitive (not overly but I never get sensitive boobs, not even during or before AF!!!) so, I'm giving myself lots of positive thoughts and HOPING that this is it (one can dream right????)
Love you ladies, Tina, I'm sending you all the luck in the world, don't ditch us if you get a BFP!!!!! 
Xx


----------



## Babyface843

Hey Guys - I lurked threads like this one for weeks now. 
Yesterday I finally got a BFP!!

But - before that came - I was 7 days late for my Period
I was on CD 38 and I was 14 DPO.
With absolutely no major symptoms. 
It was ridiculous - I was driving myself mad. 

I wish lots of Baby Dust to all you who are waiting. 
I don't know what i would have done without you guys! 
:hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls BIG NEWS IM TESTING TONIGHT! can't hold off any longer I'm gonna test at about 8pm when im home xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Babyface843 said:


> Hey Guys - I lurked threads like this one for weeks now.
> Yesterday I finally got a BFP!!
> 
> But - before that came - I was 7 days late for my Period
> I was on CD 38 and I was 14 DPO.
> With absolutely no major symptoms.
> It was ridiculous - I was driving myself mad.
> 
> I wish lots of Baby Dust to all you who are waiting.
> I don't know what i would have done without you guys!
> :hugs:

Wow....congratulations to you!! Nice to see you didn't have any major symptoms, that will give alot of hope to us all! What day did you ovulated on? 
I wish you all the best my lovely :happydance:


----------



## friskyfish

tinadecember said:


> Hey girls BIG NEWS IM TESTING TONIGHT! can't hold off any longer I'm gonna test at about 8pm when im home xxx

EeeeeeeekEeeeeeeek!!!! I'm gonna be stalking on here now until you post!! 

GOOOOOOOOD LUUUUUUUCK!!! :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

I'm being really silly now.....hoping that I ovulated on Monday when hubby was home...still thinking I'm in with a chance!! What's is WRONG with meeeee?!! Haha if I did ovulate on day 21...I would now be 4dpo with af due 10dpo...bloody hell...shoot me already!! :wacko:


----------



## tinadecember

Girls I tested... And bloody negative. I'm just hoping it's too early yet x


----------



## friskyfish

Oh noooooo!! 

It could be too early, your not out till she shows xxx I have everything crossed xxx


----------



## MomWife

tinadecember said:


> Girls I tested... And bloody negative. I'm just hoping it's too early yet x

Your still not out yet Tina since AF has not arrived! FX for you!!! :hugs:

I can't wait to try again after AF ends. This weekend I will be cleaning up my daughters closet, catching up on my shows, and I have to collect different leaves for my youngest daughter project. When hubby get off from work on Saturday night we will watch horror movies together till our eyes bleed. He have Sundays and Mondays off which I love since I can get a lot of stuff done around the house!


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... It's still early to test!!!!! Keep the faith test again tmrw morning, fingers crossed for u xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Momwife.... Me and OH are ordering a Chinese tmrw nite and watching the walking dead (have you guys had that in the USA? We love it!!!) watching horrors is what we used to do when we first met.... We would stay up till 3-4am watching them..... Awwwww good times!!!!  xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yeah maybe you're all right girls. I was only 10DPO so we will see. It's cycle day 27 today which is the day AF came last month but I've not had a temp drop! 

Betty I love the walking dead! Me and the hubby watch it in bed every night and I always without a doubt fall asleep half an hour into it Haha xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina 10dpo is still early and your chart still looks good so don't worry. I would test again at 14dpo or just test on the morning if you have loads of tests!!!!
I'm 7dpo and have tingly bbs!!!! Seriously hope this is my month!!!!!!! 
I will be testing next Wednesday when I will be 11dpo..... X


----------



## MomWife

Bettyt63 said:


> Momwife.... Me and OH are ordering a Chinese tmrw nite and watching the walking dead (have you guys had that in the USA? We love it!!!) watching horrors is what we used to do when we first met.... We would stay up till 3-4am watching them..... Awwwww good times!!!!  xx

Yes! We love watching the walking dead! Just can't get enough of it. I wish I could stay up until 3-4 am watching movies. We try but we fall asleep before 2am! LOL!

Tina, yes it was too early for you to test. I agree with Betty, test at 14dpo then yo will know for sure.Ihave been reading different threads on here, I remember one post I was reading, A woman mentioned that she found out she was pregnant at 17dpo and she was testing since 10dpo! What a lot of tests. I hope one of you ladies receive your BFP's soon. Somebody has to be pregnant on this thread soon! FX FX FX!!! :hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh, sounds promising betty...fingers crossed :) 

Tina, it is still very early..try & hold out a few days.

I had some upsetting news last night, one of my old friends has Been given only 6months to live, he has terminal stomach cancer. It's so unfair, he's only a few years older than me. I can't actually get my head around it. He's refusing to have any chemotherapy as he wants to be remembered for who he is now, not sick in a hospital bed. He's so brave. I'm sorry to go on, I'm just finding this info hard to take in. Life is just so short.

Sorry for depressing everyone...hope your weekends are all good :) Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Sorry to hear about your friend Frisky. It definitely shakes you to the core when people around your own age get sick. Makes you take a minute and re-evaluate your own life and how you react to things. Did you get your test results btw?

It's been a while but I have been reading the thread religiously on the bus to work in the morning. I haven't found a new job yet but I was offered some overtime so I've been doing that in my free time and not really looking. Things are a little better as I'm mostly reporting to a different CEO in a different bit of the organisation.

Had a bit of a rough week - my little one fell off her little kiddie chair (she was standing on it) and fractured her collarbone and damaged her shoulder. Part of me is ecstatic she's got my climbing genes, but I'm mostly just devastated by the massive parenting fail. She's being a wee trouper and managing everything one handed (thank god she appears to be a leftie as she has a collar and cuff on her right arm) but she mostly just wants to sit cuddled up watching Tangled on repeat. I did an emergency run to HMV on my lunchbreak for some new movies to mix things up a bit yesterday but she's not happy unless it's Tangled that goes on. 

No other news. I'm thinking I need to shift 4lb this month - Christmas party coming up. Nearly threw up running 10 minutes to the bus stop near the new office so I definitely need to work on getting my cardio fitness up! Still thinking I'll come off the pill when my period starts at Christmas and then we might start TTC again end of January next year. Hopefully the last of the debt will be paid off by then from hubby's access course that we ended up paying for.

The witch is here for me (cycle seems to be around 25 days now despite going back on the mini-Pill but I'm hoping the period pain won't be so bad as it was off it. Still may indulge in some wine tonight in the name of chilling out a bit. 

I made amazing soup today. Sweet potato and lentils (it's got apple, lime, onion, spices, ginger and garlic in it too). If anyone is feeling the chilly winter time blues it's brilliant. Think I just googled sweet potato and lentil soup and it was a BBC good food recipe. Even short stuff ate it up and she usually has no time for anything remotely smacking of soup. If it doesn't crunch she doesn't want to eat it. 

Have a lovely weekend all - difficult I know as most of us are all due AF or jumping around like hot cakes waiting to test. Tests didn't work for me last time till about 2 days after my period was due - cycle day 30 when I was usually 28. So don't be put off by early negatives.

x


----------



## friskyfish

Hey edingburgh, good to hear from you. 

Thanks for your words about my friend. It's tough, he text me earlier, he's been really strong about it all. Makes me feel pathetic that I get upset over small things in life.....really does put things in perspective & make you think.

Sorry about your daughters accident, don't feel too bad on yourself, kids will climb & these things happen. Saying that, I still feel a tinge of guilt when my son rolled off the bed as a baby!! I've never seen tangled, but can get the drift, my son used to play wall:e on repeat.

I've been trying to get my fitness up too, I went to the gym last week & weighed myself...I've not done that in over a year. It wasn't a good number I saw on the scales, I need to loose at least 7lbs 
When I played footie with my son the other wkend, I was out of breath so quickly, it was shameful.

Your soup sounds delicious...I love home made soup, I may have to copy you x 

I get test results back on Wednesday, hubby is booked in to get tested on 2nd Jan as their is a waiting list here! I'm hoping by the time he gets tested, I will have had all that I need doing done. So we can move on straight away.
A part of me is hoping & thinking it's simply because hubby works away & we have really bad timing. Even though it's been 19 months ttc, my thyroid has only just got back under control the past 6months. So, if you count it from there, I've been TTC 6nearly 7months. Haha who am I trying to kid! :wacko:

Well, the winds picking up here..going to be early bath & get in my jimjams kinda night. I'm holding the wine till hubby is home on Monday. 

But you enjoy yours :) Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

I heard a really bad storm is headed your way. Gale force winds are a very common part of our winters and I hate them. Worst kind of weather. Strong wind unsettles me like nothing else. Stay warm and take care!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky..... I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, it's just not fair sometimes, makes you want to just live for every moment. Big :hug: to you....
Edinburgh, good to hear from you, we love your posts! Bless your little girl, don't be hard on yourself, these things happen and we can't wrap our little ones in cotton wool.... She will be back to normal in next to no time.... Ps: my little girl has the little mermaid on repeat and I mean REPEAT!!!!! Good job I love Disney.....
I'm just sat waiting for my Chinese takeaway, really shouldn't as I'm on my diet but what the hell! I've lost 5lbs but really want to lose another 5lbs, I just need to get my backside to the gym, I already eat really healthy.... Love your soup recipe, will defo try that!!!
Went out and bought tests today... Will no doubt test tmrw (at 8dpo, I'm such a loser!!!) I have these wired pains in my shoulders, like electric shocks????? Still got tingly bbs and CM, I am really getting my hopes up for this cycle!!!
Weather warning out for tmrw and we are driving cross country to Blackpool, great!!!!! 
Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone..... I may not be on here till after I get back from Blackpool xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Errrrr betty...you are NOT a loser testing at 8dpo.....that would be me & Tina at 4dpo haaha xxx Eeeeeeek I'm dying for you to test, hope it's your month x 
Chinese sounds sooooooo good, it's my favourite food unfortunately! 

I'm currently snugged up in bed watching a horror film whilst it's blowing a storm outside, wish hubby was here. Only 2 more sleeps :) 

Feel a bit left out I'm not in the 2ww with you this month :( Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Not long now before hubby is home frisky.... 
I tested this morning and thought I saw the faintest glimmer of a line but after squinting. Turning. Holding in the light/shadow realised that there was nothing there at all!!!! Not sure why but I just feel different this month, I think I just really want it to happen this month so I'm trying to be as positive as I can.... The only thing with that is that it's such bitter blow when AF arrives :-(
Right, I'm off to Blackpool!!!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls, so I'm back from my night away with the hubby. Had a good drink and let my hair down and ate tons of food that's no good for me but it felt good so I don't care! Woke up to a temp rise this morning, I'm a bit sceptical though because I woke an hour later than I normally temp. I'm on cycle day 28, 12 DPO and no signs of AF. Not got any tests at home so gonna wait a couple of days and if she doesn't arrive I'll buy some. I normally have an 11 day leutal phase so either I'm pregnant or the B6 is working already! 

Frisky, so so sorry to hear about your friend. Unfortunately I can relate to what you're going through, my father in law has too just recently been diagnosed with terminal stomach cancer, he's having chemo to see if it will go into remission, the cancer is in his stomach and lymph nodes in his neck :-( its heartbreaking 

Back to work in the morning noooooo! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hi Tina, awwwh, so sorry about your father in law :( Cancer is so evil, it's frightening...I really hope the chemotherapy works for him. It's so sad xxx 

Glad to hear you had a good time with hubby! I can't wait to drink & eat loads next weekend...it HAS to be done sometimes :)

Do you have any other symptoms? When is af due again? Fingers crossed for you Tina. 

I'm tempted to test!! Haaaahaaaaa I've not a cat in hells chance this month!! But I'd have normally tested a dozen times by now, think I'm missing it!! I had lower backache earlier & found myself googling 'is lower back ache a sign of implantation?' In hope I could have ovulated on CD21 when hubby was home!! 

I clearly need help girls. :wacko:


----------



## tinadecember

Cancer is evil, and so scary too because it feels like it's becoming more and more common. In the 7 years me and mark have been together 3 out of our 4 parents have had cancer. 

My AF was due yesterday frisky, the only symptoms I have really are the occasional cramping, dizziness and my cervix is still high closed and wet. To be honest I don't feel at all like I did before I got my BFP with evie so maybe she's just taking her time to appear this month xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh gosh, that's awful for you & your parents. It is becoming more common, I always hear of friends of friends & their family members getting it. My nana had breast cancer & had to have a double mastectomy. It's scary how it could strike any of us at any time.

Can't believe your 1day late!! Oh my God!! I want you to test again now!!! 

Every pregnancy is different, so I wouldn't get disheartened because you don't feel the same as last time!! Eeeeek hope it's your turn!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Haha even if I wanted to test I couldn't anyway, I have no tests left. Kind of glad actually because if I did I'd be going POAS crazy! 

It need to be one of our bloody turns! It can't be another month of no BFPs surely xx


----------



## Edinburgh

I remember being in school and the sex ed teachers telling us it only takes 1 of these billions of miniscule sperm to make a baby. They basically intimated that if you got naked with someone who wasn't wearing a condom you'd be up the duff faster than sugar melts under a blow torch. 
Did anyone else feel slightly peeved when first looking into TTC the books tell you it takes an average of 18mnths of actively trying (funding out when you ovulate, checking your temps, having sex like rabbits, lying with your feet up the wall, taking vitamins and driving yourself nuts with symptom spotting) because there's only like 6 hours in the month your egg is open for business and our bodies and mucus are actually designed to anhiliate swimmers?!

The game is not square. Good luck testing betty and tina. And frisky, well, if the teachers were right you just never know! ;)


----------



## tinadecember

That is some very wise information there lady! After a month of sex everyday around ovulation, taking vitamins, lying with our legs in the air, symptom spotting and at the end of it all getting a bfn it makes you wonder what in the world do I have to do to actually get pregnant? ?? arggghhhh!!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

So I can safely say that I'm not pregnant. Woke during the night to have a wee and there was pre-af blood. Then just to confirm this fact and rub it into my face even more, my temp took a huge drop. 

Feeling low, what in the world do we have to do to make a baby? ?? We're doing everything possible and it's not happening. 

At least my leutal phase has gained a day. It's all up to you now Betty! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no Tina, I can feel your disappointment :( 
It's so annoying, sending you big hugs :hugs:

Good that your leutal phase has gained a day though...onwards & upwards to next month now. :) 

Yes Edingburgh, wise words indeed...Haha It's funny, when I'm in with a chance as hubby has been home, I have every pregnancy symptom in the book & never pregnant. And this month, because he hasn't been here...I have no symptoms!! Which goes to show, it must be all in my head!! :wacko: Oh well, I'll know a bit more when I see doc on Wednesday.

Betty....anything to report??? I'm dying for you to test?

Well, we survived the storm last night....the wind got really bad at 5am, woke me up! But it's nice now. I'm off work today as it's half term, so I'm still in my jimjams (don't judge me) ha ha Xx 

Sorry again tina...hope your getting lots of love of DH xxx


----------



## tinadecember

thanks frisky, DH said to me this morning "I can read you like a book, I knew your period had come because you were terribly moody this morning" haha. I didn't want to tell him that my period was starting because I felt like a dissapointment, I know he wants another baby as much as I do and it's heart breaking each month when it doesn't happen. My body is stupid, sorry let me re-phrase that.. maybe I've got stupid eggs. Or incredibly clever eggs that don't want to be fertilised and keep avoiding the spermies haha 

ahhh betty it's all on you hun! I hope it's your turn, fingers crossed how are you getting on? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... That sucks!!! Your chart looked sooooooo good too!!! This while process is a huge pain the the arse!!!!
It's our last nite in Blackpool and we have had a lovely time.... I'm absolutely shattered after running round after two kids (my DD and niece!) all good fun.....
I really really thought it could be my month this cycle! Just had a 'feeling' but today my cm has dried up and my bbs don't hurt/sensitive anymore :-( like you frisky, I think it's all in my head.... I will still test tmrw or thurs (10-11dpo) just to double check.....
So is that it??? We are all out again for another month???? DULL!!!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Yep deffo out! Betty you're not out yet though, you never know! 

My chart was totally starting to convince me that we had done it this month and then stupid AF came. I feel like not temping this month because it just gets my hopes up too much but I like temping because it gives me an exact answer of when I've ovulated. 

Glad you had a great time in blackpool hun! I just can't wait to get home from work and put my feet up. super tired today! :coffee:xx


----------



## friskyfish

Well...My boobs are killing....as they usually do days before af is due!! 

Blahhhhhhhhh!!! That is all I can say!! 

Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

:-( this TTC stuff is hard. I can't actually believe none of us have got a BFP AGAIN!!!xx


----------



## friskyfish

Test results tomorrow.....I'm also quite tempted to hold my husband hostage from the Royal Navy until my ovulation days.

I'm definitely going to start using the ovulation prediction kits again, even when he's not here, to pinpoint ovulation. And when he's next home around those days, we are just going to do the deed every OTHER day, as opposed to TWICE a day!! Haaha It will be difficult.. but it's worth trying hey?? X


----------



## MomWife

I am sorry Tina that AF arrived. I thought it would be easy to get pregnant. Well I was wrong. I know it hasn't bee a long time since I have been TTC, but I am anxious. I guess if I try not to think about it all the time it just might happen. If I don't conceive again this month, I will keep TTC until it happens. I hope it do not take a year. 

Frisky, I will try to BD every day until the end of the week , and then every other day after that. I might as well try the SMEP this cycle or if not just make sure I just BD close to my days that I ovulate. :wacko:

Betty, you are still in until AF comes. I hope you get your BFP!! 

I really want one of us or all of pregnant before next year!! Keeping everything crossed for everyone!:hugs: I had a long day yesterday since I had to pick up my youngest daughter from school since she had an earache and DH and I took her to the urgent care and found out that she had a fever of 101 and an ear infection. The crazy thing was the healthcare professionals was about to turn us away since they said they have tooo many people. I was getting angry and then a medical assistant said well, let me just take her temp. At least we didn't get turned away. We left with a prescription for her ear infection. My daughter is sad since she could not go on her field trip today to the nature center. I don't understand why would they have a field trip outside and it is very coold outside. the kids will be outside for at least 4 hours. I know some of the kids will be getting sick tomorrow.


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... How are you all???
Well I'm 11dpo, AF due tmrw. Tested and bfn :-(
No symptoms, nothing! Can't believe I'm out another month.
Got our app at the ARU tmrw so at least that's a good thing.
Frisky, good luck today.... Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Mom wife. Sorry to hear your little one is poorly.... Good she got a prescription, she will be back to normal in no time.... X


----------



## friskyfish

Oh dear, sorry betty :( looks like we are all on to next month then. AF due for me tomorrow, got usual signs...sore boobs, slight cramping...blah blah blahhhhhh!! I'm in at docs at 5, so I'll let you know what she says.

Betty, what's your appointment for tomorrow?? X

Momwife, hope your daughters feeling better. Maybe it's for the best she didn't go on school trip if it's out in the cold, would have made her ear worse I imagine. Thank God the medical assistant tested her temp, makes me mad how you really have to push people in the health industry to get the correct attention. 

Despite all things, hope everyone has a good day Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Not long to wait frisky.... Hopefully you will get the answers you need and can move forward.... 
I really hope I just get prescribed clomid straight away and not have to go through all the tests again.... I'm sick of waiting.... I know we are all in the same boat, it's always worse when AF arrives or is due. 
Have a good everyone xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky.... How did your appointment go????? 

I'm just about to go to mine..... will update when I'm back


----------



## friskyfish

Morning Betty, good luck at your appointment. 

Well, all my hormones are in normal range, shows I'm ovulating. My thyroid is normal too. The only thing which isn't great is my blood glucose level..I've got to get it down alot more, which I'm determined to do. Unfortunately, being diabetic, can make it harder to conceive :( 
The doc is still referring us to a fertility clinic, so will get an appointment through for that soon. I'm a little bit deflated, but I know what I have to do & at least everything else seems to be ok. 

Period due today, so feeling blurrgghhhh!! 

Let us know how you get on betty :hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

sorry I haven't been around for a few days, Evie isn't very well. She's got impetigo all around her mouth and nose. Only started off as a tiny sore in the corner of her mouth, I thought it was a cold sore. Then she woke up on Tuesday and it had spread right around her mouth so I had to take a couple of days off work to look after her because she wasn't allowed in nursery with it being so contagious.

Sorry girls about your AFs arriving/due to arrive :-( We're all onto November together! Good news about your test results frisky! I bet you feel a little relieved that most of your results came back normal :):):) 

Anyone doing anything special for halloween tonight? xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwh poor thing, hope she's feeling better soon Xx 

Well, af is here...but we have friends down this weekend, so I'm looking forward to a bloody good drink!! Haha 

My Joe is at his grandmas till Sunday now, so no Halloween for us tonight...I feel a bit lost without him here actually :( haha crazy isn't it?! X


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh hun you're bound to feel lost! that's completely normal. I'd be the same.

I don't finish work until 5 so it's gonna be a rush job for me tonight. Pick up evie from her grandparents, throw a bit of facepaint on her, backcomb the old hair, stick the witches outfit on and off to trick or treat. Then back home for a pizza and the walking dead in bed. ahhh I can't wait for bedtime. Feel exhausted! 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Pizza then waking dead in bed sounds perfect to me! Have a good evening :) Xx 

Betty, hope your ok lady xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Two more weeks until ovulation.. feels like a lifetime away doesn't it. New months suck!!! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... Frisky, do you feel better after your results??? It's good your hormones are normal and that you have been told its more difficult for you due to being diabetic, did they say if you get you glucose levels down that would help???
Also, being referred is a good thing, means you can get some clear answers (and don't forget hubby has got to get his swimmers tested too!!) 
Tina, my niece is always getting impetigo, it starts on her mouth and because she always has her fingers in her mouth it always spreads to her hands, last time she had it she lost 2 fingernails (bless her she is only 5) it's not a nice thing for them, hope your little Evie is feeling enter soon....
My apt was ok yesterday, had bloods done and also more swabs. I have to go back for more bloodwork on Monday and I'm now just waiting for a HSG (should have this done in December) then my next apt is in January back at ARU to discuss all results, so its looking like 2013 is out for me :-( boring!!!!

Had a lovely Halloween, took my DD to a Halloween party in the afternoon then trick or treating last night and onto another family party (we like to party here up north!!!)
I'm at work at 6am today (hence the stupid time!!!)
Have a good day everyone....... Happy Friday too!!! Walking dead on tonight, very exciting stuff!!!!!


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

Frisky, it's good that everything is normal. Do not feel down that it may take a while for you to conceive. My aunt is a diabetic and she was ttc for a while and then she just gave up since she wanted to give her husband a baby. Then one day she went to the Dr. for a check-up and found out that she was pregnant! She was shocked and couldn't believe it. I remember my mom told me that after she left her Dr. appt, she went to the store and brought 5 pregnancy tests. All of the tests were positive and then she finally believed that she was pregnant! It is a great thing that you have a refferal, everything will work out soon for you frisky.:hugs::flower:

Betty, I am glad that your appt went ok. I wish kids did not get impetigo since they are just innocent and don't understand what is going on with them. Sometimes they get it the worst too, like my niece just today my sister told me that she was in school and the 4th graders was making fun of her since she had impetigo on her face. Kids can be cruel to other kids. SO my niece have been out of school for a week now, but she have make up work to do. You never know Betty, AF might not arrive for you this year and you will receive your BFP before next year!

Tina, how is Evie doing? I hope better.:hugs: I can't believe everyone had their AF. I thought one of would receive our BFP in October! Well on to this month. You are right, new months does suck.:growlmad: 

It has been a stressful week for me since both of my daughters was sick. The good news it that they are better and is going back to school on Monday! 

I was feeling a little bit down since I took the drug test on Monday for the preschool teacher aid and I haven't received a call yet telling me about my start date. I was happy yesterday since a hospital called me for a phone interview! I think I did great, the lady I spoke with said that she will send my resume and the notes over to HR and I should be hearing something within 2 weeks whether they want to have an face to face interview or they want to move on with other individuals. It is a cleaning postion and it is full-time. I know I can do better since I have a degree and close to obtaining my Bachelor's but this may be my only starting chance to get my foot in the door working in the healthcare field. I can move my way up to the position that I want. FX that HR will call me soon! 

I hope everyone is doing ok today.:hugs::flower:


----------



## friskyfish

Well done on bagging an interview momwife :) fingers crossed for you. Glad your feeling more positive about your work situation & yes, you have to start somewhere, at least you will have your foot through the door, happy days :) Xx 

Sorry to hear your Kiddies have being poorly, it really takes it out of you too as you worry & they crave more attention. Hope they're better soon. 

Well, I've had a full on weekend with lots of food & wine. We had friends down from Manchester, so had lots of catching up to do. Feeling sorry for myself now though & my diet has taken a backseat this weekend too! But, we had fun, so that's all that matters. 

Hubby goes back on Thursday, so feeling a little sad. I know I should make the most of him being here, but I can't help but think of Thursday & how much I'll miss him. It's his birthday in 2 weeks, so my son & I have got him some pressies & cards to hide in his bag, to open when he's away.

Thanks for telling me about your aunt, gives me some hope. I'm really going to monitor my sugars more to bring them down. They say you have to get them down to 7% or under & mine are currently 8.7% so I've a way to go yet. But they were at 9.5% in march, so I'm heading in the right direction. I reckon I'll be able to get them down within 3 months. Hubby is in for sperm test on 2nd Jan too.

Betty, hope you are ok, what bloods are you having done tomorrow? 

Tina, hope all's good with you & your getting ready for next cycle :) 

Well, it's windy & rainy here, going to make a cuppa tea & then hopefully sleep my hangover off xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

Another lovely monday morning in work NOT!!! 

Evie is much better now everyone thankyou for all of your messages :):) The doctor gave her some antibiotic medicine and antibiotic cream, she's normally fine taking medicine so took the first spoonfull without any problems.. and that was the only spoonfull without any problems let me tell you! I had a try of it myself and I can't quite believe that they are forcing kids to take this stuff! I've never tasted anything so vile in all my life. It's like a powdery white medicine but leaves an aftertaste for a few minutes afterwards. I had to pin her down and force her to take it, she was supposed to take it for 7 days but after 3 it had cleared up so I've just been continuing with the cream because I couldn't put her through it anymore I felt really cruel :( 

Momwife.. congrats on your interview! Hope you hear something soon hun. My friend started in a hospital doing a cleaning role and she is now a philbotomist nurse, I hope I've spelt that correctly haha! 

Betty, where in the north are you?? I'm also a northern lady, I'm in Liverpool! 

Frisky, sounds like you had a fabulous weekend! I know what you mean about the food though. We had chinese food on friday, 2 KFCs on Saturday and then yesterday we went out for dinner with the inlaws where I had a massive 3 courser hahaha xx


----------



## justhoping

i have used meds in jelly or mixed with sugar to help get it down..maybe try that xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh that's a good idea! I didn't think of anything like that. I'll have to try and trick her next time xx


----------



## Sonail

Bettyt63 said:


> Hi kat.... We have been trying for baby no 2 for the last 16 months..... I have low progesterone and have previously had ovarian cysts and endometriosis :-(
> If I do get my period this month then I have to go for SALP examination (where dye is injected in the womb and Fallopian tubes to check for blockages) I have to say my doctor has been fantastic and we were referred to the fertility clinic very quickly.... Hoping I can fall naturally but at this point will try anything
> How about you??? Have you been at this long?

[Moderator Edited] 
I'm sorry but it is not a good idea to put your email on the public forum.
Members please take great care if emailing others off the site about medical conditions.


----------



## MomWife

Tina, Thanks for telling me that your friend started out at an cleaning position and now is an Phlebotomist Nuse! (so what if you misspelled, I don't care:flower:) That gives me hope that if they call me and they offer me the job after the interview that I know I will not be stuck at that position. Thank you again Tina!


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh you're very welcome hun! I know going for a new position is a scary time in your life so you need a little boost to lift your spirits!

Frisky, betty how are you both getting on? You've been a little quiet! xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry, I just wasn't quite sure what was going on with a previous post, regarding help with infertility issues?? Like we're not already trying that!!???? Pffttttt

I'm ok thanks tina, just gearing up to go to work..af is nearly gone thank God ha ha Xx just been to get fireworks for later & spent a small fortune.

Hope your little one is feeling better . X 

P.s I'm a northern girl too! Manchester innit! ;)


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies.... Sorry for the absence.... I've been really ill the last couple of days. AF started on Saturday evening (just spotting) but by Sunday afternoon I was really heavy and in lots of pain and passing lots of clots :-(
I had to call in work sick on Monday as I was so bloody miserable. I'm hoping this is normal as its only my second AF since the miscarriage.
Had two lots of bloods taken. One for my iron levels (have absolutely no energy at the minute!) and I have to repeat all my fertility tests so had another lot then for that. All good fun!!!!!
Hope everyone else is ok!!! Momwife, well done on the job, your foot is in the door, that's the most important thing, well done you!!!

What was with that post about emails???? My personal email waster on the post????? Strange????

PS: I'm way up north, sunderland is my nearest big town xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry to hear you were feeling rotten betty, must still be difficult having af after your loss :hugs: hope it's eased off now & your feeling a bit better. When do you get your results? 

I've no idea what that post was about, the original post went on about emailing her if you want advice on fertility issues?? And her email address was on there, it's been edited now......very odd. 

#Gategrasher haha

Well, hubbys last night tonight. So, bit down. But I'll be ok....working on keeping blood sugars down, so my energy is lacking at the min.
Also, my sister thinks she's pregnant....She started on Clomid last month & is now 5 days late on her period. Her test read negative 3 days ago, so she's in at docs to get bloods done tomorrow. As her last pregnancy showed up neg on tests, but positive on bloods, sadly ended in miscarriage as she has endometriosis. I'll be happy for her, but so jealous at the same time... :( 

WHEN'S IT MY TURNNNN??????

Right, got that off my chest!! Haha 

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky, I'm sorry it's your last nite with hubby... Hope you have had a nice time with him 
Has your sister tested again???? Any news???? That's quite exciting but I understand your pain, it hurts :-( has she any other children??? How long did she have to wait before they gave her clomid? 
I think we are going to skip trying this month..... I will hate doing it but we have a weekend away with friends right over my fertile period and I'm not going to stress us out by trying to DTD through our holiday, really need a bit of a break anyway I reckon..... I'm with you on the energy thing, I have zero energy at the moment, maybe it's to do with me stopping going to te gym, need to get back into it!!!!


----------



## laurandan

Hi all,

I've just come over from the forum of TTC after a loss, I lost baby number two at around 8 weeks in August! Don't normally ovulate naturally so concieved first baby in feb with clomid and the baby in June was a surprise ovulation. Having lost the babies seems to have kicked my body into touch and I'm now ovulation had a bleed 2 weeks ago and ovulated again on the 2nd of November so currently 4DPO. I hate the 2ww, kinda hoping this month isn't my turn as I will be due around 4 days after my best friends wedding which I am bridesmaid for! Don't think that will go down great lol! Then I have my cousins in August but that doesn't bother me too much lol!
How's everyone else's 2ww going? 
Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, I know what you mean about the gym, I've not been all week, so feeling really sluggish. Just dropped hubby off at dock yard, so that's that till 2nd December. I'm going to try my best to get into shape for then. We had an ok time when he was home, I'm having alot of problems with my son though at the minute & his behaviour. I'm at a loss at what to do, but that's another thread entirely :( 

My sister has no children, she's had alot of miscarriages though :( can never sustain a pregnancy. She's been having various tests & operations to remove legions on her tubes. They finally prescribed her Clomid in August after about 6 months of tests etc.....So, she's had a bad time of it really. She will be a week late today, her test came up negative 6 days ago & she's not tested since as she's scared. So, we will know later today after her bloods have been taken. 

I think it's best you don't stress about doing the deed too much on your weekend away, have a well deserved break & fun with hubby. I'm definitely out for this year. Hubby won't be home on fertile days this month OR next month!! Well rubbish.....but at least I can use this time to get my sugars down & get into shape. 

Welcome laurandan, I'm so sorry to hear about your sad losses. Your amongst friends here, we can all sympathise with you :hugs: I'm currently not in 2ww, but hope yours is going ok xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooh I could be in with a chance this month now ladies!! Hubby is home for 2nights on the 17/18th right when my fertile window is!!! So, looks like I'll be in the 2ww with you all in a few weeks :) Xx


----------



## MomWife

Welcome laurandan:wave:I am sorry that you are going through this. This is a great thread that you will love! All of these ladies are just awesome. 

Hey ladies, I am giving you a quick update since I am kind of down right now. I haven't really been TTC since all I could think about is getting a hospital position, but the school called me yesterday and said that my start date is today. It's only 2 hrs a day. I am happy that they called me so that I can make a little bit of money for now. I checked my E-mail like 30 minutes ago and the hospital that I had the phone inteview for said that they will pursue other individuals.:growlmad::cry: I applied to other jobs with the hospital and updated my resume since now I am working. My hubby said that employers like to hire people that is already working compared to the people who been out of work for years. Well good news is that I have a phone interview with a different hospital (rival hospital of the other hospital that turned me away) next Thursday. I hope that interview will go well since now when the lady asks me if I am working I can finally say yes and talk about my job. I don't think the lady that I had the phone interview with last week did not want to hear about my volunteering experience.:shrug: I could be wrong but I don't know. FX that sometime I will get into a hospital!!!

Sorry for the long rant ladies! I am just a bit down right now. Oh by the way I ovulated on Monday, but we BD Tuesday so I think we missed it.:growlmad: I am now 3DPO. Will chat tomorrow.


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi everyone and welcome laura...... These girls are the BEST!!! We are well and truly all in this together!!! :)
Frisky, great news about hubby being home!!!! This is the one!!!!!! What's going on with your son? Is he approaching a tricky age??? You can rant on here! Hope it gets sorted, breathe through it (and drink wine where possible! Always helps me!)

Momwife, great news about your job at the hospital, even tho it's only a couple of hours it's still fab! Good luck with the other interview, keep your chin up!!!! It will all work out, you will see.
Tina, how are you chick????
I've just finished my most horrendous period! Hoping I don't have another one of those anytime soon :( I'm not going to track this month as I really need a month off and I'm going for a HSG exam after my next period so will get some answers again soon...... Phew, and breathe!!!!
Frisky, your sis has been through a lot! That is such a shame, I hope she gets the news she wants, have you got an update????
Anyone have any nice plans this weekend? Xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Good Morning on this wet & cold day!! Brrrrrrrrr!! 

Momwife, try not to get disheartened. Betty is right, it will all work out. Stay positive, your doing the right thing to get the Job you want eventually :) 
Betty, what's the HSG exam? 
My sister went for her blood test, then her period arrived an hour after :( I really feel for her, but she's ok actually, staying positive.

Well, there's something wrong with my car, can't use it now till hubby is home next week!! So, I have the joy of public transport to contend with. Although, it's pouring down, so I won't be going anywhere today! 

My son's behaviour is very challenging at the minute, even more so when Aaron Is home. Unfortunately, the father of my son is not a nice man. He continuously slags me off to him, says things about my hubby, puts ideas in his head. My son feels guilty for getting along with his step dad, so in turn rebels against him. He's very confused. Of course I've explained that he doesn't have to feel guilty, his dad will always be his dad no matter what. But his dad's words have stuck with him, as he puts him up there on a pedestal. It's a terrible situation to be in. It's me who has to deal with the aftermath & I'm finding it very hard. So, I'm working alongside a lady from family lives who is helping me to deal with this in the best way, & we are working on getting my son to feel secure in himself which hopefully will help with his behaviour. It's a huge learning curve. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky...... I'm so sorry that you are having to go through that! It's not fair on your boy, his father needs to man up and start behaving himself! It's so confusing for kids but as he grows up and starts to understand more it will get easier and he will see that you have nothing but his best interest at heart (my dad left when I was 2 and I haven't seen him or heard from him since I was 11 years old) :( my mam did a bloody fantastic job with me and my sis, I owe her everything :)
I'm off to a kids party now, then I'm going to watch 'game of thrones' tonight (love it!!!) and drink wine :)


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girrrlllls!

Hope everyone is well. So it's gonna be my 2WW in a couple of days I think.

Not temping this month, decided to have a break because last month my chart looked so promising and then my AF came. So just going off OPKs and CM/CP to BD. I can't be arsed with all the stress of waiting for my temp to drop haha!

Frisky, loving that you're just down the road from me! A fellow north west lady :) Betty you're not that far away from us! I went to Newcastle for my hen doo, Sunderland is by there isn't it?? I'm terrible with geography haha 

Welcome Laura, hopefully we can make your TWW a sane and fun one! 

Don't you just love Monday mornings :(:( Evie is doing a sponsored welly walk in nursery today for Children In Need. She was so excited <3 xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, so sorry to hear that you're going through a hard time with your son. My parents split when I was 10 and my mum got into another relationship with my stepdad quite soon after their split. I was a bit of a daddys girl and completely rebelled against my mums new boyfriend and made their lives hell because I felt sorry for my dad. A break up can be really distressing for kids, it can affect them in so many different ways. He isn't being this way because he has a personal problem with you, maybe it's just becomming too much for him to handle? 

hope you're okay sweetie xxx


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies hope u dont mind me jumping in Im currently starting my 2ww after last month ended in af was NTNP realised after how disappointed I was I clearly was trying:) tinadecember im sure I remember u from last month. Good luck in ur 2ww ladies baby dust to all xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi CKelly! welcome to our crazy TWW thread. We all keep eachother as sane as possible and there's a fantabulous bunch of ladies so you're in the right place. 

You probably do remember me from last cycle obsessing over my rising temps and then they fell suddenly and AF came :-( 

Oh well here's hoping to a november BFP for us all!! xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Thanks tinadecember the 2ww doesnt feel so daunting now :)


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I am not depressed anymore. I finally realized things you want really badly do not come easily. A hospital will call me when I am not expecting it. I am not taking my temps this month and probably next month. 

Tina, I feel just like you, getting all stressed and then bam, AF arrives. :growlmad: I obsess every month!:haha: I think it is time to take a break from taking temps. 

Frisky, I am so sorry you are going through this. When I was younger my parents split up and my mom finally got into a relationship a year and a half later. My dad was telling me negative things about my mom and her new boyfriend. As I got older I realized all those things he was saying was false, just lies. He just wanted me to live with him. I think as your son gets older he will realize the truth and know what his dad was trying to do. It will work out in the end, but it's horrible that you have to go through this now.

Hello Betty! I hope you had fun at the kids party! I loooooove game of thrones! Can't wait until the new season starts. I am finally caught up on all the episodes that I missed.

:hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

I totally know how you feel about temping momwife.. At first I thought it was everything I was looking for but after a few months it starts to take its toll on you. I feel a little lost though because I can't say for certain if I have ovulated like I would be able to when temping because of the rise but I'm pretty sure I ovulate normally every month anyway. 

I love game of thrones too! Can't wait for the new ones to start. Any idea when they'll be on tv? 

We're watching the walking dead but also coming to the end of the episodes too so last night I downloaded seasons 1-4 of true blood. Anyone seen it? Someone in work recommended it xx


----------



## MomWife

Tina, I was researching on the internet and I believe game of thrones comes back on early next year. Maybe it comes back on in April. But I will keep checking to see when it is exactly coming back on. I never watched true blood. When you start to watch it, let me know if it is good. I have just started to watch breaking bad. I am on season 1 episode 6. I started watching it last week. My hubby and I love it.


----------



## friskyfish

Hello my lovelys :)

Thank you all for your concern & input regarding the problem with my son & his dad. It is very hard, I left him 8 years ago & he is still extremely bitter & angry over it & constantly reminds Joe of this. It's so sad, as he never bothered with Joe when he was a baby, it was a real struggle, which is the one of the reasons I left him, he was a bully & very very controlling & he is still trying to do it now through his son. Although Joe doesn't see him that often, the time that he DOES see Joe, he spends continuously bad wording me & questioning Joe about what I'm up to, doing, working etc. Honestly girls, it's soooooo frustrating to see & hear. I've had to change my number on numerous occasions due to abusive texts. And through all this, I've never once bad mouthed him to Joe, as I wouldn't do that. 

Momwife, thanks for sharing your story, that's encouraging to hear. Joe's dad has actually said to him before now 'act really naughty for your mum & Aaron because in the end they will kick you out & you can live with me!' .......Honestly, it's pathetic. 
I'm feeling positive though, I've been through tougher times in my life & I will get through this tricky part. Aaron is supportive & we are getting signed up to an online parenting course, so we are both on the same page at how to deal & handle this. He can do it whilst he's away at sea. :) Anyway.....enough about that now! I'm ranting on! Haha

Tina, don't blame you for not temping, I can see how easy it would be to get even more obsessed than I am now, your temps looked so promising the last 2 cycles.....let's hope the more 'relaxed' approach works for you! 

I've never seen walking dead or the throne thingy! Haha....However, I did see a couple of episodes of True blood as my mum is obsessed with it! It's really good. I don't watch much telly really, I've been so tired recently, by the time Joe gets to sleep I just flake out.
I'm going to attempt to get up at 6am & do my workout DVD as I'm in work early Tomoz & can't get to the gym. I've also booked in to do a body pump class on Thursday! Haaaaha I WILL tone up for Xmas!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ckelly79 said:


> Hi ladies hope u dont mind me jumping in Im currently starting my 2ww after last month ended in af was NTNP realised after how disappointed I was I clearly was trying:) tinadecember im sure I remember u from last month. Good luck in ur 2ww ladies baby dust to all xx

Welcome to you! :) 

I forgot to say hi after me ranting on in last post! Haha 

Keep us posted in your 2ww, mine will be starting next Tuesday........AGAIN! ;) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello everyone and welcome Kelly!!!!
I'm skipping straight to game of thrones!!!! I'm obsessed!!!!! It's amazing? I'm in series 2 episode 8 (to be precise!!!!) I'm in live with rob stark! Frisky, get watching it, it's fab (and slightly raunchy might I add)
When I'm finished this I'm starting in true blood.... I don't normally watch tv but its been nice having some good tv to look forward to over the last week! :)
I'm not tracking or trying at all this month and already feel much better..... Will start again in December after my hsg (sorry frisky dont know if I responded to your post on what this was????) it's where you have dye injected into your uterus and then it gets x-rayed to see if they're any blockages or other nasties.... All good fun, can't wait for that one!!!!! 
So my darling daughter as been up most if the night full of cold and poorly cough so today we are having a pj day.. BLISS!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

I am with you on game of thrones Betty, I've watched all the episodes now and it just gets better and better as the episodes go on. I agree Rob Stark is yummy <3<3 deffo wouldn't kick him outa bed haha

Momwife I've watched all of breaking bad too! It's sooo good but personally I though the walking dead was better. My god I sound like I don't have a life apart from sitting in and watching american TV shows! hahaha 

I'm 1DPO today girls, well I think so anyway.. Had a positive OPK on Monday evening and yesterday I had ovulation cramps so I assume today is 1DPO. The daunting 2WW begins again! So amazing how much more relaxed I feel though not temping :):) 

Evie went to nursery this morning with red hair for children in need. She looked so adorable 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/Evie_zps32b1f8fb.jpg


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina, your little girl is gorgeous!!!!! :)
So we have managed to watch game of thrones series 1&2 in a week!!!! And we have series 3 to start on tonight. My house is a mess and washing piled high as all we want to do on an evening is watch it, total saddos!
NOW!!! How bizarre is this girls.... I'm CD 12 today. I am really nauseous and actually threw up Monday. And last night as I was getting changed for bed my nipples were dark purple, totally freaked me out!!!! Anyone had this before? I feel really sickly????? Also had slight spotting today????? WHAT is that???? Cannot be PG as its so early??????


----------



## tinadecember

hmmmm that is certainly an odd one betty! Have you taken a test?? some women can still be pregnant but have their period, I've deffo heard of it before now. 

season 3 is sooooo good! There's a HUGE HUGE shocker at the end but I won't go into it too much because I don't want to spoil it for you. I'm excited for season 4 to start. It's proper addictive isn't it haha. 

Evie is a little cutie! Don't let that cute face get in the way of her being a little madam though haha xxx


----------



## MomWife

Betty, I think you should take a test or you could just wait it out. I remember when I was pregnant with my 1st I was on my period. I even lasted 7 days too, the normal for me. I found out I was pregnant the next month. I will keep my FX for you!!

Tina, I am going to start watching the walking dead tomorrow. I will let you know how I like it. Your girl is so adorable and beautiful!!!:flower:

I happy to know you ladies love game of thrones and Rob Stark!! Season 3 was greeeeeeeaaaaat!!! I can't wait until Betty finish watching all the episodes so we can chat about what might happen in Season 4. 

I am 9dpo today. I have no symptoms. Don't think we caught the egg since the only day we BD was the day after ovulation. (poor me):growlmad:


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning everyone how are you????
Started on 'GOT' series 3 last night, love it already!
Momwife, walking dead is brilliant! You will LOVE it!!!!
You know girls I have not felt right for weeks! I've had a viral infection that seemed to last forever and now this, I just don't feel right (I'm 100% sure I'm not pg, we have only DTD once and that was on Sunday just gone!) I've had my blood taken for iron levels and that came back fine so maybe the viral infection is lingering??? It's just rubbish when you don't feel yourself isn't it????? 
Frisky, how is everything with your son?? 
:)


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning ladies,

Betty maybe you're getting like a fluey viral thingie?? There's loads of it going around in work, everyone seems to be going off with the flu. As long as they keep away from me!! 

I've finished the walking dead now :-( I'll have to put up with watching one episode a week on tv when the new episodes come on. So we're going to give True Blood a go. I've heard good things about it! And I love the vampire diaries/twilight anything vampireish! 

2DPO today girls, no symptoms of course it's still way way too early. Boobs are a little sore but not overly. We will see what the days ahead bring. 

Anyone upto anything exciting this weekend? Mark's off out on an all dayer on saturday for a friends birthday so I'm going to do something fun with Evie and have a girly day. xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey girls! :) 

Tina, how cute is your daughter? She's gorgeous x 

Betty, how u feeling?? Do you think your cycles could still be a bit up the wall since miscarriage?? And yes, it's horrible when your not feeling well in yourself, hope your back to normal soon lovey. :hugs:

I feel I'm missing out on Rob starke! I'm gonna Google him in a bit & have a perv! Haha 

Momwife, 1 day after my ovulation!! How frustrating!.....But you never know, you could have ovulated late? Fingers crossed for you! 

Tina, any symptoms to report? 
Hubby home on Sunday night for 2 nights only! so gonna get right to it & stand on my head for half an hour after! Haha

Things with Joe are still the same, I feel it's a lot worse as I'm here on my own with it all, I've no support network as all my family & friends are back in Manchester. It was his last chance at football training last night, I told him if he misbehaved or got angry if he lost the the match, then he won't be going again. 
It was a disaster, he ended up screaming at his team mates & then stamped on another boys foot because he cheered when they won. He claimed it was an accident, but I saw him do it & it was building up the whole time. I just made him get his stuff and we left. It's awful, as I can see the other mum's judging me, they are all in a clique. I'm refusing to take Joe again to football till this is all sorted. I feel terrible, but it's making me ill, I can't deal with this situation every week on my own. I've spoke to school, and he is fine there & shows no sign of anger in class, so it's really just at home & out of school.
I sound like a terrible mum I know.....but I will get there, I've a meeting with the lady who is helping me tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky you ARE NOT a terrible mum, I know all of this can make you think that it must be you who is doing something wrong but you're doing everything you can to sort the situation out. You couldn't be being a better mother if you tried. I really feel for you, your ex shouldn't be trying to turn him against you like this. He sounds like a Bas**rd! big hugs to you girly 

No symptoms frisky, I am only 2DPO after all. I'm trying the relaxed approach so trying not to think about it all too much this cycle. It's going well so far.. god help me when I'm about 7 or 8 DPO though I'll really have to resist trying to symptom spot! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky!!!!! You are absolutely NOT a bad mother at all!!!!! You obviously are having a pretty rough time at the moment and it won't help that you have little support down there, I really do feel for you chick, I know it seems hard right now but like all situations you work through it and come out the other end, all will be fine, it will just take some time.... I hope the support worker will help you chick.... Big :hug: to you

I'm CD12 today and still don't feel right, I now have an abundance of CM (sorry girls TMI) and still feel really sick. I took a OPK and there was a line (not as dark as the control line) I can't possibly be ovulating (my cycles are 30-31 days) I ovulated on CD18 last cycle and had complete stark white OPK's right up until 2 days before. So I'm going to go and buy some pg tests (SCREAMS with anger!) I really wanted to not track or get stressed this cycle and here I am having all these symptoms, it's like my body wants me to be stressed!!!! Lordy, Lordy!!!!! I know I'm not PG, it's totally impossible but here I am getting my hopes up!
Speak later girls :)


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello All,
Still alive up here in the windy north. Sad to see no BFPs, still checking for updates daily! We've been inundated with in-laws visiting from overseas over the last few weeks (hubby is Canadian) and my work has gone to hell in a hand-basket. They canned my whole team and I'm in negotiation for a new (temporary) role in the Edinburgh operations. They only didn't get rid of me because I do their systems/compliance/training and they'd need to employ 3 people to cover all bases! At first I was really relieved that we weren't pregnant as the stress of waiting (nearly 3 weeks now) to hear what's going to happen is just awful. I'm also putting more effort in trying to find a new job to get the hell out but it's just exhausting between work, the house and the munchkin. I think I'm coming to the point now where I just feel 'What the heck!', if I take the temporary role then it's harder for them to can me if I'm pregnant!! I also don't like that my situation is trying to dictate whether we can or can't financially which has got my back up. I have two months worth of my pill left and I'm thinking when these are done then I'm going about having my child, work and the whole world be damned!

Sorry, it's been a rough month, and I don't like offloading as you're all under so much pressure from so many angles! 

Frisky, I'm sorry things are so hard with your son and sh**head of an ex. My Dad left when I was wee and one of my brothers used to lash out at everyone all the time. He's 22 now and although still hard work (and I could never live with him!) he is actually a decent human being and I love him all the same. He felt he was missing out living with us and my Mum and all it took to set him to rights in the end was to spend a short time living with my Dad to see that the grass isn't always greener! 

Betty, sorry to hear you still aren't yourself. Just be nice to yourself and enjoy the run up to Christmas - the first 3 days of the inlaws visit here I had a sick hubby and a sick baby and it was the pits. Up all night with shortie cos she couldn't breathe and cooking and cleaning all day as the other grownup was incapacitated (gotta love manflu). Tis the season for everyone and their grandmother getting sick with something so look after yourself. Good luck with your upcoming tests.

Momwife, keeping fingers crossed for you and a hospital job soon. Congrats on the teaching job though! It's very rewarding. I'd love to go back to it when hubby is finally working full time again and we can afford for me to be part time for a while! 

Hello to all the newbies, these ladies are lovely and will see you through the waiting game. Can't wait to rejoin the 2WW properly with you all though if luck will have it you'll all be preggers by the time I'm ready to join in babymaking again!

x


----------



## Edinburgh

PS - True Blood is fab!! Alexander Skarsgaard is my climbing/fitness inspiration - my imaginary prize waiting at the top ;)


----------



## tinadecember

haha Edinburgh I'm so glad that you're recommending True Blood, I am deffo getting onto it tonight! There's much more to life than work hun, we aren't getting any younger so get babymaking then you can come and join us in the crazy world of the TWW! 

Betty I feel really excited that you're testing!!!!!! OMGOMGOMG! Hurry, test and update us :):):) Wouldn't it be amazing if you got a positive xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello Edinburgh!!!! Good to hear from you!!! Sorry to hear you're having stress at work, that sucks!!! Personally I would just go for it with TTC, I believe in fate and there is always a reason behind everything that happens to us :)
Also it would be good to have you back on here with us fretting about the 2WW!!!! 
Of course I have tested and of course it's BFN! Duh! I think I must be ovulating even though the opk is not positive, I have tons of CM and I have aches low down on either side and I feel sick (that could be just from my lingering viral infection!) I would get to it but other half is having a boys night tonight.... So much for not trying, charting, stressing this cycle!!!! 
Ps: when I'm done with GOT I'm going straight onto true blood :)


----------



## tinadecember

Yes! I love the true blood idea Betty. . We can have true blood convos! 

That's suckish about the negative test! Funny though that you know it's gonna be negative but you still do it anyway. We really are crazy ladies! I've just got into bed, absolutely wiped out. No doubt I'll be asleep in the next 20 mins! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Blurrrrrgghhhhh!!! Hubby now not home till Monday night!! So I reckon we will miss ovulation by about a DAY!! I could cry ;( 

Edingburgh, thanks for your kind words . Sorry to hear your stresses over your job, it must be shit to be dictated to in that way, I agree with betty in the fate thing, just go for it, bin your pills now! ;) 

It's bloody freezing here, apparently it's gonna snow on Tuesday! Really can't be doing with being cold! 
Being running around all day like an idiot can't wait for bed. I went to a body pump class yesterday & I can hardly move now!! Haha
Got Joe's mate sleeping over tomorrow night which means I won't be getting any sleep!! God help me! 
Hope everyone is ok? 
Anything to report betty?? 
I've no opk's left, so really don't know when I'm ovulating for sure. On a 31 day cycle, average ovulation date is day 17 which will be Sunday, hubby home Monday! :( hope it's late by a day...gonna look out for all signs xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky..... You may just make it!!! I also have 31 day cycles and my last ov was on CD18 so get to it anyway!!!! Good luck my lovely!!!! I have a good feeling that someone with get a BFP this cycle! I just feel it in my bones!!!!!
I went to the gym for the first time in ages on thurs and I'm still aching :)
I'm off to Whitby for a night out tonight, really need it!!!! Can't wait, but will slightly miss watching game of thrones (my new addiction!!!)


----------



## tinadecember

I hope you're right about one of us getting a November bfp Betty. I tell you what we all bloody deserve it! I just feel normal. Got my normal post ovulation sore boobs and chocolate cravings which is making me think already that it's not happened again! 

Hubby is out on an all dayer today with the boys so im gonna have a girly day with evie xx


----------



## MomWife

Edinburgh, I am so sorry you are going through a stressful situation. I hope things will look up for you. It would be nice if you have a great job that call you and offer you a job, then you will feel a little better. I will watch 1 episode of true blood and 1 episode of walking dead as soon as I get done commenting on this thread!! 

Betty, sorry about the negative test. All of these symptoms we think are pregnancy symptoms, and soon as we take a test we get all angry!! I really do hope someone get pregnant this month or heck if not think month next month!! Somebody has to get pregnant before next year!!!

Frisky, you just never know, you could still catch the egg! I have started walking on my treadmill every day since Monday. It is hard to keep exercising daily or at least 3 times a week for at least 30 minutes since you will be aching the next day. I want to lose weight, but I know it will be work.

Tina, I am trying to take the relax approach since I am not taking my temps. It is very hard to not to symptom spot, but I am trying my best. So I finally came ot the decision that I am not taking my temps at all next month either. I might start back next year. FX for everybody!!!:hugs::flower:

I am 12dpo and yesterday I was spotting. AF is not due until the 20th. I think this is a sign that AF is about to show up. I think I am out for this month too.


----------



## tinadecember

Is it normal for you to spot 4 days before AF momwife? Because I got caught pregnant with evie on my second month of trying I never really had the chance to take notice of what is normal for my body but this time obviously because im on my 4th cycle I've come to find that my body is pretty messed up 

Last month I had cramping behind my belly button for a few days which I definitely didn't imagine. I NEVER have cramping days before AF. Why did my body do this? ? So cruel

5DPO today. . Still feeling just normal. Sore boobs at the sides, exhausted but I know that's because I've not been having the best nights sleep and my cervix is high, closed and hard 

Frisky I hope you catch the eggy my dear, don't lose hope just yet xxx


----------



## MomWife

Well looking back at my charts, only last month I was spotting for 3 days and then AF showed up full force. The spotting was darker and it did not go away and I knew then AF was on her way. This time it is so much different, Now the spotting is much lighter and TMI when I wipe it's not there it's only on the pantyliner. Maybe this cycle is very odd for me. Maybe I am going crazy since I want to conceive badly!! :wacko::wacko: I have been sick since the Nov 8th.:growlmad: coughing, hoarse since Thursday, stuffy and runny nose, sneezing. Asthma been acting up a little only in the middle of the night. 

I hate the TWW so much!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Ckelly79

Morning ladies hope u r all well. Im currently 7dpo strange sensation nipple area achy feeling boobs thats it apart from slight cramps and lower back pain on 5/6 dpo. Tinadecember how u going? :)


----------



## MomWife

AF showed her face today. I didn't think I was going to come on early but I did.:growlmad: Now I know if I start spotting before AF shows up that means AF will arrive soon. Next month no more symptom spotting and no temps. I think I will start taking my temps in January. 

How are you ladies doing so far??


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Nooo momwife, that's rubbish!! :hugs: How early are you?? It's so hard NOT to symptom spot though isn't it?

I'm ok, bit of a crazy weekend, Joe's friend slept over on Saturday, still trying to get my house bk to normal. Hubby home later for 2 nights. Think I've deffo misses ovulation though....I had tummy cramps on Saturday and ewcm & nothing now :( so pissed off, can't wait for him to leave the navy so we can be in with a proper chance xxx 

Welcome to Ckelly xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry momwife :( that's rubbish!!! I'm not tracking this month. No ovulation sticks, I'm only DTD when we feel like it as I just can't stand the stress this month.
Frisky.... It must be so tough for you chick....it won't be long before hubby is home all the time so you can catch that little eggy. You never know tho! You still could be in for a chance this cycle! When is AF due for you? I'm due 2nd December, DECEMBER????? How is it the end of the year already??????? Arghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

Tina, any new symptoms?????? 

I just have a feeling that one of us will get a BFP before Christmas!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

another Monday rears it's ugly head again!!! 

Momwife.. sorry chick to hear about AF coming early :-( One good thing is that at least you know now that it is normal for you to spot for a few days before AF comes. 

Hi Ckelly, I'm doing well hun, trying my best not to symptom spot but it's so bloody difficult! I think it's just natural because we all want it so badly. Any little thing to raise our hopes and we're gonna take it! 

Frisky, when will your OH be out of the navy? It must be really disheartening knowing that you've missed ovulation by a couple of days! Stranger things have happened though! 

Betty, I'm totally with you on the relaxed approach. I haven't been temping this month I just went off my cervical position and EWCM to BD. Let's hope it has worked! I never did temping, OPKs or checked my CM with Evie, we just did what felt natural and got pregnant really quickly. 

No new symptoms really ladies apart from I'm really really gassy out of both ends! Sorry if TMI!!! haha yous really don't need to know that! I'm 6DPO today AF is due on Sunday 24th. I don't have any preggo tests at home and I won't be buying any either. What will be will be! xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh Tina, Maybe it's a good thing you have no tests at home! Avoid any shops so you don't buy any ha ha x 

Hubby leaves navy for good in Sept, but should be off his ship by May. 

Betty, my af is due the same day, 2nd Sept! And yes, this year has FLOWN! It's scary xxx


----------



## tinadecember

You're not wrong! I can't believe it is nearly December already!!! Christmas is just around the corner, are we all done crimbo shopping?

I went to the Manchester Christmas markets on Saturday, it was mayhem! So I went home and ordered everything online haha. xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haaha Manchester Xmas markets are ridiculous now, just too busy! Jeez, how OLD do I sound!!?? X


----------



## friskyfish

Gotta love the mulled wine though! ;) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls I haven't even started Christmas shopping (organisation and me don't get on!) I'm going to leave it right to the very last minute, rush around like a crazy person, get very stressed and probably have a mini meltdown! All good fun!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

The amazon black Friday deals start next Monday, a lot of it is shit but you can get some good deals on prezzies too xx


----------



## tinadecember

Why do I terrorise myself by looking through the pregnancy tests gallery?!?!?! ARGGGHHH WHEN IS IT GONNA BE MY TURN TO SEE 2 PINK LINES!!!!

Feeling down now. Stupid TWW :-( xx


----------



## MomWife

friskyfish said:


> Oh Nooo momwife, that's rubbish!! :hugs: How early are you?? It's so hard NOT to symptom spot though isn't it?
> 
> I'm ok, bit of a crazy weekend, Joe's friend slept over on Saturday, still trying to get my house bk to normal. Hubby home later for 2 nights. Think I've deffo misses ovulation though....I had tummy cramps on Saturday and ewcm & nothing now :( so pissed off, can't wait for him to leave the navy so we can be in with a proper chance xxx
> 
> Welcome to Ckelly xxx

I am 3 days early!:growlmad:Yes it is sooo hard not to symptom spot! Let's see how I do next month!!! I hope you don't miss ovulation FX!


----------



## MomWife

Betty, I am like trying to do Christmas shopping at the last minute!! I do want to try to get a few things if I can when black friday starts. When this time comes me and DH can never get things when the sales starts since we have to pay bills!!!:growlmad: I am keeping my FX that I will be able to get a few items. 

Tina, I also look through the pregnancy test gallery, and of course the chart gallery. I hope that my chart will look like someone else that fell pregnant and boom it will happen to me! I am a wacko. :wacko::wacko: Yea you right stupid TWW. I felt like scraming yesterday when AF started. :hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

It's the worst feeling ever isn't it :-( hugs to you sweetie. I haven't bought any tests this month, just going to wait and see if she turns up which she no doubt will because I feel totally not pregnant. 

ahh well if it's not our turn this month then at least I can have a bloody good drink over Christmas! xx


----------



## MomWife

Yes it is the worst feeling!!!:growlmad::growlmad: I am not buying not a single test until I am very late since I don't want to get my hopes up.:shrug: FX that AF does not show up for you! It is my plan to have a couple of drinks on Xmas if AF shows up. Next AF is due December 15th. FX that someone will receive their BFP this month or next month!!!!!:flower::flower::flower::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## tinadecember

I hope so! You'd have thought that one of us would have got our BFP by now! How long can it possibly take!!! 

I plan on having multiple drinkies if I don't get a BFP this month, my next AF wouldn't be due until 22nd Dec, it's my birthday on the 13th so I'm going to go out and get ridiculously drunk i'm not preggers xx


----------



## MomWife

I am with you Tina! I want to get sooo drunk that when I wake up I forgot what I did the day before! LOL!!:hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

Haha I haven't been that drunk in soooo long! But I plan to be if I'm not preggers. Definitely think I need a good night out. 

How's everyone doing? ? Frisky have you been baby making? ? 

Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies....I'm with you on the drinking thing! I'm gonna get sooo drunk I fall asleep face down in my carpet! Haha

Yes, we had fun baby making last night :) It's always good when he's been away for weeks...I mean it's good all the time....but even better!! Haaaaha get me a spade QUICK! ;) 

I've done no opk, so unsure when I ovulated....I think it would have been Sat or Sunday, as I had cramps Saturday night, which I'm assuming we're ovulation cramps, that would have Been cycle day 16 of a 31 day cycle. I've no idea??? Guess time will tell, but I'm 99% sure we have missed it by a day x 

Tina, it's my birthday the 18th December....Christmas babies hey? Ewwwww I'm dreading my birthday this year, feel well OLD!! :( haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

yey we have birthdays that are a few days apart! that's fab! How old are you frisky? p.s... please don't fall asleep face down in the carpet, I'm pretty sure it will result in suffocation and we will miss you too much!! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

You're all making me giggle!!!! I suggest we all go out and buy copious amounts of wine and all have a bloody good drink over Christmas!!!! We do deserve it!!!!
Frisky, Tina is right! No falling asleep face down on the carpet! :)

We haven't tried this month so there is no chance for me but I have actually felt so much more relaxed, and managed to have some fun with friends. I think I just needed a break (think DF did too!) 
I'm so pleased I have you girls, makes this process so much more fun and interesting (and we can all rant and rave without people thinking were nuts!!!! Well, we are all slightly crazy!!!!)


----------



## tinadecember

We are all slightly crazy but I wouldn't have it any other way! 

Eurghhh my throat feels raw this afternoon. Think I'm coming down with a cold, in need of a lemsip and a hot bath. 

Making a hotpot tonight, did I tell you that I've gained 11lbs??? Haven't weighed myself in months and have just been eating whatever I like without bothering that I will be putting weight on and finally gave into the scales on Sunday. So now I'm on a 6 week detox until Christmas then I can pig out again. All I've had today is a bowl of special k, 2 apples and a tangerine. SOOOO HUNGRRRYYYY


----------



## friskyfish

Mmmmmm hotpot!! Good luck on your detox, I need to start one, but I've no willpower, had a Chinese tonight....but I have Been going to the gym & doing my workout dvd, so I deserve it. 
I've gained weight since I got married, definitely a sign of comfort..but need to sort it out now, wouldn't mind the tummy if I was pregnant!! :wacko: 

Tina, I will be 34 this birthday Shhhhhhhhhit!! Haha so yes, I'm allowed to go face down in the carpet, failing that the toilet!! ;)

Betty, a break does us all good, it can physically & mentally drain you obsessing each month. 

I really don't know what I'd do without you crazy lot....think I'd go even more crazy (if that's possible) 

Love our thread :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina!!! That's no good, you will be starving!!!!! I managed to lose 2 stone (yes that's right, 2 stone! I put on 4 stone during my pregnancy) by cutting out carbs, I still ate 4-5 small meals a day and had the odd vino, it works wonders and you will be amazed at what you can eat! I still don't eat that many carbs, they only make me feel sluggish anyway.... 
Look into it :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: love our thread too :)


----------



## MomWife

I don't want to weigh myself at all. My scale broke 2 weeks ago so I will buy another one probably next month. I am trying to lose my belly. I have been getting on my treadmill daily for 30-60 minutes a day. I just have to stay away from snacks and eating at night before I go to sleep. 

LOL @frisky about falling asleep face down on the carpet!!! I have a birthday this week on the 23rd. I will be turning 30! I won't be able to celebrate my birthday this weekend since we had to get car repairs. DH said that he promise he will make it up to me at the end of the month. He said I will enjoy myself. 

I do agree we are slightly crazy!!!:winkwink::wacko: I love this thread also. :hugs::thumbup:

I hope you ladies are having a nice evening.


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh momwife! The big 30!!!!! Hope your DH plans something fab for you xxxx
I'm going to be 36 next year, I don't know where the time has gone!! ( god I sound like my mother!)

PS: I've watched the end of GOT series 3 and I'm SHOCKED at how it ended :(


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh to be 30 again!! Haha 
Betty, we are old enough to know better
But young enough to still get away with it!......Just! ;)

I'm so tired, off to work in half an hour, dropped hubby off at ship at 5.30am ewwwww! 

Don't think I'm in the 2ww now as really believe we missed ovulation, but I should be in it next month as hubby is home from 2nd till 16th December. And betty, af is due for me 1st Dec not the 2nd sorry. 

Urrgghhh best get my arse into gear & move!! X


----------



## tinadecember

ahh girls I have to confess I am the baby of our group.. I'm only 26 :) But none of you are bloody old! 

Betty isn't the ending fabulous, but also sad??? I felt a bit lost at the end of it. Can't wait for the next series though to see what is gonna happen and who will take over eeeekkk 

I absolutely love carbs, that is probably my main problem. I shovel carbs in like a possessed woman honestly. I might try the 5 little meals a day though and maybe just have carbs once a week on a weekend for a treat. This sticking to fruit and cereal is killing me! 

8DPO today, being honest I don't feel pregnant but I suppose I won't know until AF shows or doesn't. She is due on Sunday so only 4 more days to go. Haven't got any symptoms out of the ordinary just my usual sore boobs and I feel quite gassy which is normal for me before AF xx


----------



## justhoping

well im going to be 42...am i the eldest of the group? :/


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies, hello just hoping!,How are you?? I actually give up on my birthdays now! Age is just a number! ;)

Tina 8dpo already?? These months are flying by! Fingers Crossed it's your month. I'm not even looking for symptoms, as I'm out this month. Roll on December!

I'm in agony, I have a huge ulcer on the inside of my lip. I've never had anything like it. It started off tiny, but just keeps getting bigger, I can't eat or drink, every time I move my mouth it's agony :( making me feel really run down.

Hope everyone else is good? 
I've got an appointment with my sons teacher today, just to see how he's getting on in school. 
Hope everyone has a nice wkend.
I've got the boxing booked for tomorrow night on sky box office, so that's my night sorted!! Haaha I love boxing! Check out Carl Froch.......He's HOT!! ;) Xx


----------



## justhoping

hydrogen peroxide should help that heal up quicker and take some pain away 

xx feel better


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls and happy Saturday!!!! How is everyone?
Frisky, how did it go at your sons school??? I can't believe you like boxing!!!! I can't stand it, I'm sending OH out tonight to watch it at his mates :)
Tina, any symptoms yet?????? I know I'm not in it this month as we only DTD twice and it was CD8 and CD11 but I'm sure I will imagine up many symptoms and still take a test! Crazy lady!!!!
Momwife..... Where are yo in your cycle???
Just hoping, welcome to our thread :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girlies, 

Im 11DPO today and haven't really been looking for symptoms. I've just come back from a 2 day course with work so I haven't had the chance to look! 

Yesterday my cervix was playing yo yo a bit. Yesterday morning it was low and closed then in the afternoon it was high and slightly turned backwards and in the evening it was a medium height! My period is due anytime between now and Monday, my cycles have been between 27-29 days the last few cycles. 

Boobs are still really sore so we shall wait and see! 

Going to do something as a family today! Need to get my thinking head on and decide what though. 

What cycle day did you ovulate Betty? Remember spermies can survive for 5 days! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha I havnt got a bloody clue what I'm 'looking' for in regards to cervix position!! Last time I checked was a few cycles ago, when I was sure I was pregnant & as soon as I checked, af pretty much started, so I just steer well clear now! Haha 
Praying you get your BFP Tina, surely someone will get one before Christmas!! 

Betty, I'm the same...although I know I'm not in with a chance, I will no doubt look for symptoms & test!! ......As I am insane! 

School was good yesterday, he's doing well at school, no problems in class or with other kids. They said sometimes he's can be withdrawn in himself & often talks of having a tummy ache. We think it's anxiety, as he does worry he isn't good enough in class, so we have talked about praising him more at home & at school. Also I'm working alongside his teacher with a reward system at home, that he takes into school. So, if I give him a smiley sticker, his teacher will reward him with house points or merrits. He seems very excited about this. 
I'm glad his school work isn't suffering, it's really a case of building his self esteem back up. I feel much better & more in control about the whole thing now!!

And yes, I LOVE boxing betty!! My hubby loves that I love it...he just wishes I was this enthusiastic about football!!! ........Not a chance!! Haaha

So tonight will be a curry, beer & boxing!! I AM a man!!!????? ;) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/20131123_140453_zps8ae6b5a5.jpg

Sorry girls if this is incredibly much TMI but just checked my cervix because im gonna be on cervix watch constantly now as AF is close to arriving and found this! Good thing that my CM hasn't dried up a day before AF is due! Xx


----------



## MomWife

Tina, that might mean good news! FX that AF does not show. 

I don't even know what to loook for when I am checking my cervix!:nope: 

I am on CD7 and today is my birthday!!! YAY me!!! I am happy that AF stopped yesterday! Yes!!! I will make sure that I will BD everyday or every other day this time!! I can't do too much for my birthday since it is snowing!!! Awwwww this sucks. Hubby went to work at 2:00 and don't get off until 10:30.:growlmad: I am still going to have a few drinks tonight!! DH told me that he have something planned next week for me! I can't wait!! 

Betty, I am glad that you watched the least season of GOT! It is soooo sad!! I can't believe that we have to wait such a long time to see the new season!! I am going to make sure that when it comes back on again I will watch the first episode of the new season with no distractions!! LOL!!
Will chat later everyone!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## tinadecember

With any luck mom wife it means good things and happy birthday! !!! Did you get any nice surprises? ? Haha I could give everybody step by step instructions on cervix checking, im like a woman obsessed! And it really is the most helpful thing when TTC I personally find. Temping can be inaccurate depending on lack of sleep, temping at different times etc and made me feel really pressurised. Whereas your cervix can't lie really! As long as it stays closed that period isn't coming! I love it 

12DPO today AF due date. . I'm feeling so so anxious. My cervix this morning is a medium height and closed. Just feel like she's gonna show her ugly head.


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina!!!!! I love that we can share our most intimate bodily functions!!!!!! This looks like a great sign, are you going to test today????? Please please let's hope it's your BFP! We really need someone to get it this month!!!! I've never been able to check my cervix, it freaks me out a bit :( I have used OPK's this month as I wanted a month off so no idea when I ovulated but its normally between CD16-18 :)
Momwife, happy belated birthday for yesterday, hope you had a lovely day and I hope hubby has a lovely surprise for you xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

I haven't used OPK's that was meant to say...... Can't use my fingers today!!! It's too early on a Sunday morning!!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Haha it's the only place I feel brave enough to share my bodily functions! Sorry to dissapoint Betty but I'm not testing! Haven't got any tests so just waiting to see if she shows up. If she hasn't arrived in a couple of days then I may be tempted to test. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaaha Tina!! I Think we have all gone to the next level of friendship now!! ;) 

I'm with betty & want you to test!! Your doing amazing not testing! Surely it's a good sign if cervix is closed? 
I wouldn't know if mine was closed, open or even waving at me! I'm not clued up at all! Haha

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOMWIFE!!! :happydance:

Hope you had a lovely day despite hubby working! How exciting he has a surprise planned....I love suprises. 

Betty, looks like we are the only ones who havnt got a clue what's happening with us this month. I'm 99% sure I'm out.

I'm currently nursing a hangover, had quite a few vinos last night, the boxing was epic! Nearly had heart failure a couple of times. Hubby told me off for screaming at the tv!!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hmmm girls think I'm onto the next cycle with you. Had some brown discharge tonight and I feel crampy. Pretty sure full flow af will be here by the morning. 

Bahhhh humbug. Onto cycle 5 :-(:-( xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh noooooooo!!! :hugs: Xx


----------



## MomWife

tinadecember said:


> With any luck mom wife it means good things and happy birthday! !!! Did you get any nice surprises? ? Haha I could give everybody step by step instructions on cervix checking, im like a woman obsessed! And it really is the most helpful thing when TTC I personally find. Temping can be inaccurate depending on lack of sleep, temping at different times etc and made me feel really pressurised. Whereas your cervix can't lie really! As long as it stays closed that period isn't coming! I love it
> 
> 12DPO today AF due date. . I'm feeling so so anxious. My cervix this morning is a medium height and closed. Just feel like she's gonna show her ugly head.

Thank you!!! Yes, my 2 DD's made me things and put blue glitter in my hair, (which is my favorite color) and dh gave me a card with 2 perfume/body wash sets. I told him that I wasn't expecting anything since we had to get our van fixed and pay bills. He said I just had to get you something.:happydance: I think I had too many shots last night!! DH said that I can't keep up and I said of course I can keep up with you. LOL!! Later on I had my head in the toilet!! Horrible. I will always remember my 30th birthday!!! DH called me a wild party woman. :haha: I was probably acting all crazy and funny.

I do want to learn how to check my cervix since I am no longer taking temps at this time. Oh nooooooo I hope AF don't show!!


----------



## MomWife

Betty and Frisky thank you for all the birthday wishes!!!! 

DH got off of work around 8:30 last night which surprised me! I was very happy with my gifts since I was not expecting anything! I have a hangover also.:growlmad: Hangovers are sooooo horrible. I can't remember the last time I had a hangover like this. DH said keep drinking, remember you only turn 30 once! And I think I had waaaay tooo many drinks. We was playing spades and I kept overbiding LOL!! 

How is everybody doing this evening??


----------



## tinadecember

very violently aggressively fu**ed off!!!!!!!

Cramping is worse this morning, and brown is turning to red. 

why is this not happening :-( :-( :-( "they" say you have a 20% chance each month of catching the egg, which you would think would happen within 5 months if that's the case. What bollocks that is. 

And to make the situation worse it's Monday, back to work, left my hair to dry naturally last night so it's lovely and frizzy for work pahahaha fabulous. xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina!!!!! What is happening???? Has AF arrived??? You could just be spotting??? 
Let us know, I have everything crossed for the witch not to arrive.... Keep us posted..

Yes, this is a totally ridiculous process :( each month gets harder, that's why I think I need some time out, it's been 19 months for me and one MC, I know this isn't a huge amount of time compared to some people but none the less, it's still a ball ache!

I've been feeling unwell ever since the MC, the doctor said it was a viral infection but I knew I couldn't be ill for that long (it's so unlike me to be ill) I've had bloods taken for my iron levels and they have come back fine. I'm still feeling ill, nauseaus, headaches, lack of sleep, loss of appetite. I'm going for more bloods this Thursday to rule out other things but I know exactly what it is, it's stress and anxiety! I think this whole process is starting to take its toll on me emotionally...... I've started to take a low dosage of citalopram (only 5mg) just to take the edge of the anxiety, hope this works as I just want to feel myself again!!!! Anyone else feeling like this???? 
Sorry for the totally depressing post girls! Hope I haven't all made you depressed!

Momwife, hope your hangover has gone! You're on 30 once!!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Hey momwife, hope your hangovers fully gone, sounds like you had fun! :)

Tina, how are you? Is at here fully or was it spotting?? I know how frustrating it is, we are all in the same boat, it's shit. 

Betty, sorry to hear your feeling so low my lovely :hugs: 

It's funny you should mention your feeling this way....as hubby had to have a strict word with me on Sunday as I'm getting down over the whole thing. In such a way, it's affecting my whole mood without me even realising. I seem to be bursting into tears alot, headaches...I feel so wound up & stressed. I think that's what's caused this massive ulcer in my mouth. I really need to get my act together as I want us to have a happy Christmas. 
Betty, I've had Citalopram before, good you are taking a low dose as the higher dose made me feel weird. Your probably still in recovery emotionally from your miscarriage too, i really feel for you :hugs:

I feel everyone around us is pregnant, 2 of our friends text us with baby scans this weekend, it's so depressing. I'm feeling guilty on my son, as I should be fully focused on him. Don't get me wrong, I am, he's my world....I'm just desperate to add to our little family. It's been 19 months now, just like you betty, I feel I really need something else in my life to focus on or I'm just going to get even more obsessed with all this!! 

Arrggghhhhhh!! 

Betty, I'm here if u want to rant...I've just ranted to you!! Hope your feeling better soon! 

Big loves to you all xxx


----------



## friskyfish

And just to prove I'm clinically insane.....I've just done a pregnancy test!!! BFN!! Shocker!!! 

Haaaha I'm not right me!! X


----------



## MomWife

Tina, I hope AF will stay far, far away from you!:flower:

Betty, I hope you get back to your normal self soon!:hugs: I am so sorry that you are feelind down. :flower: Yes, my hangover is finally gone!! On to DH birthday which is December 21st. I am going to be the one pouring him shots and I will make sure I will only have very little to drink so I can stay up and watch him act silly! :haha:

Frisky, I know I haven't been TTC for too long but when when 3rd cycle came around and I AF showed up I felt so low and down that I thought I was worthless. I thought that it would be very easy to conceive. I guess I thought wrong. Now I am trying my best to not temp and do plenty of research which is very hard not to. I know I need to be calm and not stressed out. (but that is hard) I really hope one of you lovely ladies receive your BFP soon!! I just know someone will receive their BFP before next year! Keeping my FX for all you ladies.:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls, everyone ok..??? 
Frisky, it's horrible when you have people around you announcing their happy news, you really want to be happy for them (and you are!) but it's still tinged with sadness, I feel the same. Its so frustrating, why isn't it happening for us??????

I really didn't want to start taking the citalopram, I was given them for postnatal depression after having my little girl (the most horrendous thing I have ever experienced!!!!!) I had some awful side effects coming off them and swore I would never take anti depressants again. As much as I don't like the idea of taking them they really do work and I think I need them :( how was your experience on them frisky??? I have to say they worked straight away for me (I was given 40mg, I was in quite a bad way) I've never suffered from depression or anxiety until after my pregnancy so it was quite a shock for me.....

More importantly, TINA!!!!! What's happening?????? How are you? :)


----------



## tinadecember

Sorry girls, I've had a couple of days being moody and depressed and feeling really down.

Of course AF came. I think we all need time to vent sometimes, it's not good to let all of our feelings build up and build up so if anyone needs to have a good old rant and a moan then feel free! that's what we are all here for after all :)

I've started the atkins diet girls, it's basically where you completely cut out carbs and sugar and only eat veg, meat/fish, eggs and cheese. I wouldn't have thought that giving up sugar would have a big effect on me but after 3 days I really need it, like just one biscuit. One deliciously chocolatey, crumbly biscuit. I need to be strict though! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina.... I'm sorry, that absolutely SUCKS!!!!! Onto the next cycle, are we all out this month now??? How depressing :(

The Atkins is a fab diet! I swear by eat and very rarely eat carbs anymore. The first two weeks are a killer on it but be string, the weight just drops off once you hit that 2 week mark! Ps: I still drank tea with 2 sugars throughout (cannot give up my tea!) try just having a tea with some suger that will give you the fix you need and ward off any nasty headaches xxx good luck with it, keep us posted on how you are doing and if you need any good recipes let me know!!!
I'm having a girlie night out tonight (it's a miracle!) can't drink though as I have blood tests tmrw and don't want wine flowing through my veins!!!!
X


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi Ladies, I had to come looking for the thread because somehow I have been unsubscribed and suddenly became aware that I hadn't had any updates recently. Didn't believe no-one had posted in over a week. 

I have given up on being sensible. I'm on my period, have given up the pill and once I've had a proper period we'll start trying again. Work still sucks but I'm not going to let it dictate my life or my family.

Feeling motivated to not overspend over Christmas, not put on too many holiday pounds, and to look after myself!

Hope everyone has a happy end of week x


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello Edinburgh and welcome back!!! Very pleased to hear you are back with us and trying again whooooooop!!!!!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Hi edingburgh...welcome back!! Of course none of us could go without posting for a whole week! ;)

Betty, sorry to hear you suffered from post natal depression, my friend went through a really bad time with that, so I feel for you.

I was on 40mg of the ciatroplam, when I lost my baby girl, eve. Looking back on that whole situation, I should have really gone to counselling, but really needed something to help me quick. I couldn't go anywhere without suffering from panic attacks. The thing when I took them, I forgot my dose for a few days and the side effects were awful..I felt sick, shaky, more anxious than I did before. It was then I took it upon myself not to take then anymore as I didn't like not being in control. Even though they numbed me a bit, I could see myself becoming far too dependant on them, so I braved the storm on my own. 
They are good for some people & not for other's...every one & their circumstances are different.
My doc wanted to try me on them again but I said no.
I hope you do feel better soon, as you said earlier, you are taking a tiny doses, so I hope it works :hugs:

Tina, hope your feeling better....I will be in your bad mood in approximately 3 or 4 days time! 
I've tried the Atkins and failed.....It's difficult with me being diabetic as I need carbs. Hope it works for you though! I love the fact you can eat cheese! :)

Well, I got up today & felt so nauseous & dizzy, really weird. Of course I tested, of course it was negative. Why do I do this to myself?? We even missed ovulation....I'm a MORON!! :(


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, I really can't believe what an awful experience you have had losing your baby girl, you're so brave and strong.... My heart goes out to you. :hug:
Well done for getting through it without the anti depressants, you're right, the side effects can be horrendous! Yes, you should have had councelling, I can't believe you didn't..... :(
I'm just really stressed and anxious at the moment, it's rubbish feeling like this but I just need to chill out a bit....
Hope everyone is well today :)


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks Betty xxx 

How you feeling today?

Well, af due for me on Sunday! Blurrghhhhh 
Hubby home from 2nd-16th December so, I'm hoping if we dtd on the 16th his swimmers will hold out until I ovulate on the 18th!! (If my calculations are correct)

Feeling well stressed today, going back up to Manchester for 4days after xmas, and every one wants to see us, I know it sounds daft, but it's really hard....last time I went bk up, I didn't see one friend, so she took the funnys with me...It's hard to please everyone! Think I'm just going to send a group text to everyone saying 'we will be back up on the 28th, if you wanna see us for a drink & catch up, meet us here at such a time!' And just leave it at that. 

Also, pre order ed & paid for my sons stunt scooter for Xmas. Was meant to be here last weekend! Still not here! Not happy, I've contacted the seller who can't even speak proper English!! He has apologised for the delay & Said it should be here today or tomorrow! Thing is, Joe will be here tomorrow & will see it being delivered!! So, I don't know weather to take him out for the day, in hope the driver leaves it with a neighbour or post office collection. OR Just sit by the window ALL day, and run out if I see the van & ask him to leave it at neighbours.......STRESSEDDDDDD!!!!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Well....af is here for me! :( Not really surprised though. It's 2 days early which is a bit weird! But at least I can crack on to next cycle hey girls? 

Hope you are all ok? I've spent half my night on the phone to Amazon, well stressed....maybe stress has caused my period to come on early!?

Anyways, off to bed now to spoon my pillow! 

Night ladies Xx


----------



## friskyfish

How ironic, af now here full flow & I've just got a letter for an appointment at the fertility clinic in 2weeks!! 

Oh, & Joe's present has arrived, iv just literally shoved the delivery man away from my front door so Joe didn't see & left it with my neighbour! Luckily Joe was upstairs! Haha Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Glad you managed to hide away the Christmas present, Frisky. I need to get my bum into my attic and decide what Munchkin is getting for Christmas and what I can hold off with until her birthday in July. We are about to go on a massive saving bent ahead of conceiving #2. Money is sadly our greatest concern. Well that and how anyone manages to get ANYTHING done or go ANYWHERE with two children! I always meet another friend with a wee one at softplay or swimming on a Monday and she's pregnant and she was lamenting that she won't be able to bring her older tot swimming anymore once there's two of them. I think I may need to devise Grandparent time for any prospective little'uns so I can still do the things with Munchkin that we do together. 

Anyone else concerned about how to continue being a good parent to the first child once a second comes along? Anyone with multiple children want to offer up reassurance or top tips?


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies!

I had a great weekend wih my hubby! We spent the whole weekend in a hotel and we seen 2 movies, and went to dinner. I am happy that I finally had alone time with DH since it has been a long time with 2 kiddies being around. LOL!

Frisky, I am sorry that AF showed up. FX for next cycle and hey great news on getting an appointment to see a fertility specialist. 

Edinburgh, When I hav to go shopping for gifts for my daughters, we usually drop them off at their Grandmother house or while they are in school. It has been times when I had to write a list of gifts so that hubby can go to the store to get their presents. I am concerned on what kid of parent I wil be since I am TTC #3. When I d my last daughter I was not worried or anything but I guess now since I am a little bit older, I am thinking much wiser. 

I think I am 3DPO since I was having ovulation pains on Saturday. AF is due around the 15th. I think we did BD enough this time. 

How is everyone doing so far?


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies..... How is everyone????? 
AF arrived a for me on Sunday, she was a bit early but I knew she was coming anyway this month :( still rubbish!!!!!
Edinburgh, I'm always thinking about how we will manage if we ever have 2 kids, it's expensive with just the one so I try not to think about it as we will figure out a way (you always do right?!?!?!) as seen as I have had my period I now need to book in for my HSG exam, eeeeeek! Bit nervous about that but at least I will hopefully get some answers!!!
Frisky, glad your sons present turned up, nothing worse than missing packages!!!
I'm off to bed, I'm shattered! It's been a hectic day xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning girlies! Well the atkins is working. In 11 days I have lost 8lb! Im really happy with it, don't get me wrong its a killer and im absolutely sick of eating veg but as long as the weight is dropping off I'm going to continue! Only 18 more days then I can indulge over Christmas. 18 DAYS!!! wow that's just scared me, I've still not got all the pressies in! Can't believe how unprepared I have been. 

Off to see cats tonight at the theatre as an early birthday pressie from the hubby! 

Everyone sorted for Christmas? Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How is everyone?????tina, I'm totally NOT sorted for Christmas!!! I'm still getting presents and need to write out cards and wrap everything, I'm never prepared, it's always a mad rush for me!!!!
I've been hectic the last couple of weeks, so busy with work and I have my own little business which has been really busy so haven't had 2 minutes to myself!!!
I've got my HSG examination this Wednesday, eeeeeeek!!! Anyone had one of these????
What's everyone been up too? It's been quite quiet on here recently :( is everyone is Christmas chaos????


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: Tina, well done on the diet!!!!! I loved the Atkins, lost 2 stone of my baby weight doing this and you get used to it after a couple of months!!!! Good for you, I bet you feel and look great!!!! :)


----------



## Edinburgh

Hiya! Had a rough day today courtesy of the small person playing a wide awake, want cuddles from mummy game between 12.30 and 3am this morning. I think I suffer more for it because she's been sleeping well for a while. I'm so not used to this middle of the night, out of bed, freezing my toosh off, malarky! Maybe she can sense mummy is off her pill and subconsciously trying to put me off the notion of having another newborn to get me up 3-4 times a night. 

Normally when I've come off the pill in the past we've used condoms for a month to iron out my system a bit before trying but we haven't this time. I was on the mini-pill (just continued on with it after finishing breast feeding in March) and the packet says it's OK to start trying immediately on stopping. Anyone else know any more about this? I genuinely have no idea if/when I O'd this month. Think it should have been around this weekend but have a sneaky suspicion it might have been earlier and I might have missed it entirely. Should be due AF on 22nd so at least I'll know whether I can have a drink at Christmas! 

Oh dear, big yawns and it's only 8pm. Back to work tomorrow so I think I'm going to hit the sack and hopefully make up some zzzs from last night. My friend is 10 weeks and showing now. We took the little people swimming this morning and it made me a little broody. She was talking about getting up to pee during the night, feeling sick all the time, being sleepy and dizzy and I have to say I am NOT looking forward to all that happening again. Good job little people are worth the pain!

I am so not ready for Christmas but I'm going to worry about that tomorrow.


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Edinburgh, it's good to have you back!!
I'm afraid I can't help out as I've never been on the pill before so know very little about it...... Keep us posted tho! A little Christmas BFP would be fantastic!!! AF is due for me on 30th dec, come on!!!!! Let this happen for us!!!!!!!! 
My little girl didn't start sleeping through till she was 2 years old so I know all about sleep deprivation! It's a killer!!! Luckily she is a better sleeper now and mamma gets more than 3 hours a night :) 
I'm also off to bed, I'm at work at 6am tmrw, boring!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies

Sorry iv been quiet, I've had lots on with hubby home, my little man & busy at work. 
Betty, how did your examination go today? 

We are due in at the fertility clinic on Monday. But I'm gonna have to cancel as hubby s sperm test isn't till January & I'm guessing they will need the results, also hubby isn't home that day. 

I'm not ready at all for Xmas. I've got Joe sorted but no one else! I'll be running around the shops, having major stress attacks like I do every year!! 

Edingburgh, I'm sorry I can't help with the pill situation, I'm unsure myself. Glad your back in the game with us tho :) 

My tww will start again around the beginning of next week I'm guessing? Hubby goes bk on the 16th, I ovulate between the 14th & 19th. So....we will see. 

Tina, great news on weight loss :) 

Speak soon ladies, I'm off to bed now xxx


----------



## MomWife

:hugs:Missed you Frisky! I know you had lots of joy since your hubby is home! At least the appt is in January and not in 2-3 months. I always be stressed around this time since I hope that my DD's and hubby love their gifts! Will try to get everything (almost) that they want! Hubby is not expecting anything for christmas or his birthday. Would be nice if I can tell him that there is a bun in the oven! Wishful thinking.

I am 11DPO and I am still cramping.:growlmad: Been cramping off and on since 5DPO. Don't know what is going on with my body.

I hope everybody else is doing well.:hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh edinburgh we are due AF on the same day! Think I'm due around the 22nd too! 

Definitely feeling the christmas mayhem here! Feel like I haven't had a minute to just catch up with anything because all I've been doing is searching for christmas presents and wrapping! Finish work in 8 days for christmas :):):):) *I REALLY NEED IT!!!* feeling stressy. 

Think I may be 1DPO today girls, I haven't taken any OPKs this cycle, just been BDing when it feels right and going off when my cervix feels open. 

another 2 week wait is in full flow xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Momwife have you done a test??? cramping since 5DPO is a good sign! xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies..... Good to have you all back on here!!!
Momwife!!! That sounds promising! When are you testing???? 
I had my HSG yesterday, was not as scary as I thought it would be... Slightly painful but that's it! They couldn't give me any info at the exam (thought they would at least tell me if my tubes were blocked/clear!) have to wait till 6th Jan for my appointment with the consultant.... BUT! I've been reading up on success stories after a HSG so of course I'm getting my hopes up again!!!!
Frisky.... Don't cancel your app! Phone them and explain your situation and see what they say, would be a shame to have to cancel and wait longer.... 
Well I've managed to get a few more presents (god bless online shopping!) so I'm a lot closer to being sorted for Christmas.....
Have a good day everyone :)


----------



## tinadecember

ahh betty how irritating is it when they won't give you any inclination of results there and then? I hate that you always have to wait for weeks when it would only take a couple of minutes to tell you! 

crossing my fingers for you hun that everything is fine and dandy.

I've got the most intesnse horrible back cramps girls. probably much too early for it to be pregnancy related. I feel terrible xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello ladies. Been a Christmas fest in my house last few days. Put up the tree Thursday night, made chocolates on Friday night to give out today while I was in Glasgow visiting some of my Dad's side of the family with shortie. I wish I could say I had a good time but the weather went from being really mild at home on the East coast to being a bitter cold torrential all-day downpour through West. I wasn't wearing waterproof shoes, or a coat with a hood (or waterproof) or anything. Spent a long day miserable and cold and wet. 

I won't bore you with the details but hubby is at Christmas night out tonight and between Munchkin's overstimulated teething overtired foul humour and having to do the dinner/bath/bed/housework solo I'm now ready to fall into bed with my awe at single parents fully restored. I take my hat off to ANYONE who is either a full time or part time solo flying parent.

Tina, you must ovulate quite late in your cycle if you're due AF same as me? _ don't use predictor kits of course so maybe I'm the one really wrong in my calculations. Like I said, I think hubby and I missed my target (thinking back on CM) but I will say I've been experiencing a lot of 'wetness' the last two days. Actually spend a lot of time going to the bathroom to check I wasn't getting AF early yesterday. Bad experience as a teen made me eternally paranoid about bleeding through clothes. I'm pretty sure that I experienced the same last time I came off the pill though, which was incidentally, how I ended up on this thread!!

Might be a hormonal surging thing post pill. 

Only other oddity was a mild spell of nausea after lunch today. I'm putting that down to running from the restaurant to the shopping mall in the downpour though and then wandering around a shop with a thermostat set at 30 degrees celcius with a winter coat on pushing a buggy. It passed to quick and is too soon to be morning sickness.

And on that happy note, off to bed said Zebidee. Tomorrow is another busy day preparing for festivities and doing that mundane stuff like grocery shopping and ironing _


----------



## tinadecember

I normally ovulate between cycle days 16 to 18 and my cycles can be anything between 28 to 30 days so im just going off having a normal 28 day cycle then id be due on the 22nd. I got a positive Opk on cycle day 18 along with cramping so im guessing I ovulated then. 

3DPO today I think. . Only strange thing that's happening with me is I haven't got sore boobs. Not even a tiny bit. This is very unusual for me because normally from ovulation right up to AF arriving I have very tender boobs. Here's hoping its a good sign hey! 

Anyone been upto much this weekend? ? Xxx


----------



## MomWife

Tina, I hope not having tender boobs is a greta sign!! Keeping my FX for you!:flower::flower: 

I have been staying in due to the weather. We was supposed to go to the movies last night but the streets was covered and the snow trucks did not come out. I looked out my window and I seen a couple of cars that was sliding in the street. 

I am 15DPO and AF supposed to arrive today. So far no spotting. I would have thought that yesterday I would have spotted since the last couple of cycles, I was always spotting right before AF shows up. FX for me that she don't show up. FX for the rest of you ladies that you will get your BFP this cycle!!!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## tinadecember

How exciting momwife! I hope she doesn't show her face. It'd be lovely for at least one of us to have a BFP for Christmas! When are you going to test? ? Xx


----------



## MomWife

It would be exciting!!! I think I am going to test on the 18th or the 21st just in case that AF is late. FX! FX!


----------



## tinadecember

Any more symptoms or news momwife? i'm on the edge of my seat waiting for you to test haha. I have a good feeling xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Momwife!!!! I can't believe you're not testing yet!!!! I have everything (including toes!!!) crossed for you!!! We have to have a Christmas BFP on here. :)
Edinburgh, good to hear you are getting sorted for Xmas. I'm still not done! It's never ending!!! Main thing is I have got everything for my little tinker. She loves you story at the minute so I have got her a woody doll and some other toy story bits! We've also got her a my little pony castle which she will love! Can't wait to see her face on Christmas morning!!! 
I'm CD16 today. Had very strange CM since my HSG, very watery (sorry TMI!) and quite sticky.... Not sure if this is a good thing or not? I have pains low down too, again, not sure if this is from the HSG, I'm just hoping its blown away the cobwebs and I get my BFP this cycle (please please please Santa I've been a good girl!!!!)
Slightly hungover today as it was my works christmas party last night so all I want to do today is sleep and eat comfort food but I have to be at work at 2pm so will need to sort myself out soon :)
Hope everyone is ok..... Momwife! Please keep us updated xxxxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty I think watery CM is always good, means those spermies can get through with ease. When are you due to ovulate? 

My christmas doo is this weekend, really don't want to go. I'm in desperate need of my roots doing and a spray tan haha! 

I'm 4DPO today, no symptoms of course yet. Only odd thing is that my boobs aren't sore at all after ovulation which NEVER happens. xx


----------



## MomWife

I have new symptoms such as breasts are tender, and I hit my boob on the fridge & I was in sooooo much pain! DH said you barely bumped the fridge. :shrug: Well AF still has not showed her face so now I am late!! I hope she just stays away. I am not spotting either which is great news! Thank you for keeping everything crossed for me! I will keep you wonderful ladies updated. :flower:

Tina & Betty, I am keeping my FX for you!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

eeeek you are so pregnant! I can just tell. I'm predicting good news :):):) fingers crossed for you girly. when are you testing? xx


----------



## Edinburgh

OOooohh! Fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP! Good luck!

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god momwife!!!!! I'm seriously sooooooo excited! Please TEST! I have a good feeling!!!! When are you gonna test???? :)
Tina, hope that no sore boobies is a good sign for you! Eeeeek it's all feeling very positive on here, I feel really positive this month!!!
I had a negative opk again today so I should ov either tmrw or wed. It's normally between CD16-18 for me. It would be soooooo nice to see those two lovely pink lines pop up just in time for the new year!!!! I'm due 30th or 31st dec.
Frisky, you're very quiet! Hope you're ok chick xxxx
Momwife, hurry up and test!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

I second that! Momwife test!!! We need some good news on this thread :):) This 2WW is killing me! I feel more anxious about this one than I have about any of the others. xx


----------



## friskyfish

Helloo ladies!! I can't read previous posts for some reason?? My kindle is playing up! 
Momwife?? 

TESSSSSSSSSSSST!!! Haha 

Tina, how are you? When are you testing? 

Betty, glad to hear your feeling positive! Imagine if we ALL got our bfp this month! Haha 

Well, hubby went back yesterday. I haven't done any opk's but I think I ovulated either Sunday or yesterday, CD 16..as I had tummy cramps & watery cm. 
We did the deed Friday & Sunday...but not yesterday, so I'm hoping I'm still in with a chance? Af is due for me on the 28th or 29th How perfect would it be to get a bfp for Xmas? May ask Santa ;) 

Had a good time with hubby. We went to watch the boxing at London excel arena on Saturday night! It was ace! 
Still got loads to do before Xmas, presents to buy. And it's my birthday Tomorrow! Whaaaaaaaa :( ha ha...I'm working, but my friend is taking me out to lunch on Thursday, so that will be nice :) 

Hope everyone is well...I'll try & catch up on previous posts later xxx


----------



## MomWife

LOL!! AF is still not here yet! I can't wait to test! It is driving me crazy!!!!!! 

Hey Frisky!! Glad that you spent some time with your hubby!:hugs: Wow, your birthday is tomorrow! How old will you be? Let me guess sweet 16!!!:winkwink::winkwink: :D

It would be great if all of us receive our BFP's this time around! FX!!! Will chat later ladies!


----------



## tinadecember

Momwife you are seriously just teasing us now haha! Everytime I see that you've posted I'm like "ooohhh has she tested?!?!?!" and you've still not! 

Frisky nice to see you back! I was starting to wonder if you'd been abducted by aliens or something haha. Of course you're in with a chance! remember spermies can stay alive for up to 5 days inside your body so I'd say you've deffo BD'd at the right time. 

I'm only 5DPO today, I think my period is due between Sunday and Christmas Eve! May just test on Christmas Day if she still hasn't arrived. This is the only cycle so far that I feel completely not pregnant. Haven't got any PMS symptoms at all! 

GOOD LUCK THIS CYCLE LADIES!!! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my God momwife!! Xmas Hats off to you for holding back from testing!!! ;)

I've no tests left in my house now, so I'm just going to try and see what happens. Af was a day early last cycle...So I'm going with the 28th & 29th this month...knowing my luck, af will show 1 day late! 

Haha Tina, even if I was abducted by aliens....I'd be up there trying to find this website!! ;) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

And momwife....I AM Sweet 16!!! 

Plus 18 years ;) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Momwife!!!!! Test!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
Frisky.... Are you doing anything nice tmrw???? Glad you got to spend some quality time with your hubby.... We have all managed to get down to business at the right time this month! Lets all pray to Santa for our bfps!!!! 
Bed time for me, night all.... Momwife, Tina is right, stop teasing us!!! I have everything crossed for you my lovely xxx


----------



## friskyfish

I'm working tomorrow betty, I'll probably have a nice tea somewhere or at home with Joe (good excuse for cake) My friend is taking me out for lunch on Thursday, which will be nice. I'm not fussed about my birthday...It's depressing! Haha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Happy birthday frisky!!!! :drunk: :wine: :friends: 
:hugs:
Hope you have a lovely day (even though you're working!!!)
X


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh thank you betty!! :) xxx haha love the drinking smileys!


----------



## tinadecember

HaPpY BiRtHdAy FrIsKy!!! Have a wonderful day my dear xxx

momwife any updates?

6DPO today, just not feeling it this cycle at all girls. xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hope you're gonna treat yourself to a vino later!!!!!!
Tina.... It's still early days! When are you gonna test??? 
I'm still getting negative opks even on CD18!!! :(
Momwife!!!!! What's going on? Have you tested yet? :dust:


----------



## tinadecember

I didn't ovulate until cycle day 18 this cycle Betty, a couple of days later than normal for me. I'm gonna test around christmas day if AF hasn't shown. xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Happy Birthday Frisky!! Have a lovely day and enjoy your cake!

Don't think we're pregnant this cycle, no symptoms, due AF this weekend. My body's a bleeder and I've had no implantation bleeding this month (also haven't had a lot of BD as I've been really tired and hubby's not really been feeling it either).

Good luck Momwife and everyone else!!!


----------



## tinadecember

I'm exactly like you edinburgh! I'd be super shocked if I was pregnant this month, zero symptoms! xx


----------



## MomWife

Happy Birthday Frisky!!! I hope you enjoy your day! :yipee::dance::cake:

Well AF still not here yet. I am sorry for teasing!!! :flower: I will test on Saturday since DH said he just want AF time to arrive if it is just late. I told him I am never late!! I am 3 days late now! Will keep you ladies updated. Guess who got nauseous last night? DH!!! Wow, I wonder why???!!! He said when he comes home from work he gets nauseous. When he is at work he is fine. Hmmmmm, I don't know why he is getting nauseous around me. :shrug:

FX for the rest of you ladies for BFP's!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Momwife if you're never late I would say I'm 99.999999% sure you're gonna finally get your beautiful BFP! have you been getting any more symptoms hun? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god momwife!!!!! This is soooooooo exciting! I can't believe you're holding out to test! I would have tested about 20 times by now!!!!
I actually feel nauseous for you!!!! If AF still hasn't arrived by Saturday then I don't think you will even need to test!!! X


----------



## friskyfish

Argghhhhhhh momwife...this is toooo much!! Saturday is AGES away to wait!! Haha I'm there with betty & would have tested loads by now!! Can't wait to see the result! :)

Tina, Edinburgh.....stranger things have happened. You see people getting their bfp with no symptoms at all! Your both still in with a chance xx 

Today has been normal, first birthday ever I've not spent with my mum...so bit weird. No hubby here either.:( 

however, I did get some lovely flowers from work & I'm out tomorrow :) 

weather is horrific here, gale force winds & rain. All snuggled up now.

Has anyone ever had tummy cramps at 3dpo? I'm getting them tonight xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi frisky.... Hope you have had a lovely day. Weather is horrific here too, gale force winds and rain. So pleased I'm home all snug!!!!
I had cramps the month I got my BFP... Was really strange as it felt like AF was about to arrive.... Can be a good sign, fingers crossed! I have them now too but I don't know what it is as I'm CD18 and not had a positive opk??? If I go on my cm then I reckon I ovulated about CD14-15 so I'm hoping I've caught that little eggy!!!! I do feel very positive for us all this month!!! So exciting :)
Momwife!!!!!! You're killing me! TEST !!!!!!! X


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How is everyone today??? Momwife, how are you??? Have you caved and tested yet???? :)
I'm still getting negative opks (CD19 today!!!!) had quite bad cramps through the night in my lower abdomen and back (enough to wake me up) not sure what that is???? Feels like mild period pains.
Is anyone experiencing and symptoms this month????


----------



## tinadecember

Hello ladies! *waves* All the cramping you're having Betty sounds like ovulation cramping? I had cramps badly in my lower back at ovulation time this month. Is your CM still EW or has it turned creamy now? that's another good indication of which time you ovulated. 

7DPO for me, still symptomless no sore boobs, cervix very high and closed, creamy cm. Only weird thing is I had leg cramps all last night which lasted until about dinner time today. 

Momwife I'm going to come and find you with a pregnancy test if you don't hurry and test haha!! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi Tina..... I would say this would be ovulation pain but my cm has dried up! It's just a bit sticky now. Where as from CD13-17 it was watery and loads of the stuff!!! Who knows.... I really getting my hope up this month, I hope it's not another disappointment.
I've never been able to check my cervix, just freaks me out a bit. How is your cervix supposed to be at this time? When will you be testing Tina??? I'm gonna test New Year's Eve as I need to know if I can have a few vinos!!! Only another 2 weeks to wait BORING!!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Another thing girls..... I'm really very emotional today!!!! I've cried 3 times and to be honest I could just burst in tears at the slightest thing! Now, I'm not an emotional type so this is very strange for me!!! Anyone had this before??? :cry:


----------



## tinadecember

I <3 cervix checking Betty! I find it keeps me really in sync with where I am in my cycle, I know when ovulation is close and the right time to BD because it feels open and soft then I know when AF is coming because it start to get low and open again after being high in the leutal phase.

Around post ovulation you should find that your cervix starts to rise up and close. 

Honestly Betty give it a go, especially with you struggling to get positive OPKs, you would know then on what days your cervix feels open. Think I'd be lost without it xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

I'm with you Betty - I've never tried the whole cervical feeling thing. The honest truth is, anything trying to touch my cervix just sets off my gag reflex! Also, I have the smallest hands in the world ( I wear kids gloves!) so not sure I could even get to the damn thing if I tried! ;)

I was nauseous after lunch yesterday and then again today. Reckon it's too early to be anything related to baby-making so I'm really worried I'm coming down with a bug. I felt OK to eat dinner so had some tom soup and toast with my LO, now I feel yucky though - like the tomato acidy taste is lingering in the back of my throat. I've taken a Rennie and hope it goes away. I'm on holiday 2 weeks starting tomorrow at 4.30pm and I will not be amused if my immune system decides to go on early vacation, leaving me ill for Christmas! 

Really looking forward to being done with work! Have a good Friday everyone!

Momwife - Test!!!!! You've gone and got me checking here for your posts every few hours. I just know in my waters that there will be a Christmas BFP to set this thread up for good things in the New Year! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ha! Edinburgh.... I'm totally with you. I would live to be able to check my cervix but I get a bit queasy with anything like that so I doubt I would ever be able to do it!!!
I totally think I've missed ovulation as the opks are getting fainter and fainter so I reckon I'm about 4dpo. Terribly emotional! Had a very weepy day today and basically feeling very sorry for myself:(
Momwife, I admire your stamina!!!! The test of us are sat here in huge anticipation waiting for you to give us some good news!!!! Come on girl! We need a BFP!!!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry Tina!! I'm with betty & Edinburgh on this one! Cervix spotting, touching, finding & feeling is a no!! I don't actually know what I'm feeling for?? It all feels the same to me!! Haaha

Hope you have a better day tomorrow betty...hugs to you x I don't know what to make of your negative opk's..could they be faulty?

Edinburgh, nausea & heartburn sound promising?? Let's hope your not becoming ill for the holidays.

I had a nice day, went to body pump class first thing, then lunch and shopping with my friend. Almost killed the shop assistant in Currys....stood there half an hour, and when the guy eventually served me, he couldn't be arsed!! Completely & utterly useless!! I ended up walking out & buying something off amazon , paying the extra for next day delivery!!! Grrrrrrrrrrr

I also went to see my diabetic nurse today, who bluntly told me I'm never going to fall pregnant if I don't look after & control my sugars better. She had me in tears as she was brutally honest....But I'm glad she was. I've had so many appointments over the last year with doctors giving me neither here or there answers or helping me or referring me. 

This nurse has promised to help me, I'm already doing better, but I need to write a food diary everyday & test my sugars religiously, which I WILL Do! She told me not to get upset, things could turn around in as little as 3 months. 
I'm feeling a bit upset as I really feel time is against me now at 34!
What do you girls think?? I really think, if I'm not pregnant in another year, I'm just going to give up on this whole thing....It's tearing me apart :( Xx

Sorry to ramble on xxx 

P.s momwife TEST!!!!! ;)

However, I have support now from a great nurse, so whatever happens, at least my health will be getting bk on track.


----------



## Bettyt63

Awwww frisky. I'm sorry the nurse was so blunt with you (but I guess she was being honest!) doctors and nurses tend to have no filter! What kind of diet do you need to be on? Are you allowed any sugar??? Why don't you start a post on here? I'm sure they will be lots of other women in your situation and you can get some help, guidance, tips from them??? Plus we are always here too!!! You can ramble on as much as you want with us! I'm a total foodie so please feel free to take food diary to me all day!!!! :)
I am only giving this another year and if we still don't have a BFP then I'm going to give up! It almost 2 years now and I think that 3 years to try is enough (I'm 36 next August) what is meant to be will be :) come on BFP!!!!!!
Not sure about the opks???? They are totally not reliable anyway, there have been times when I have had a negative test on a morning. Positive on an afternoon and them back to negative on the evening so I guess I've just tested at the wrong times.... I'm CD20 now, only 10 days to wait!!!!! Not that I'm counting or anything!!!!!


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning,
It's really awful to be told off essentially by any healthcare person frisky. I think they've stopped training nhs people in bedside manner completely. Obviously was cut in george's budget ;) however, your nurse sounds supportive from a 'have to look after yourself first' kind of angle. To cook a been you got to start with a decent pot right? 3 months will fly by and I'm sure you can do it with short achievable targets. I'll shut up now before I start to sound too much like a daft lifestyle coach!
My DH thought it was saturday today and rolled over and huffed at me when I asked him to get up to see to our daughter. When I stressed I had to get ready for work he was most contrite! 
Have a good day everyone and chin up betty, mwah!


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh frisky sorry hun to hear that the doctor was so blunt with you. I think I prefer that though, there is nothing worse than somebody bullshitting you just to make you feel better about the situation. I'd rather someone was straight up with you, it might hurt but at least you know the right direction to go in for the best chances of catching the egg! 

Ediburgh, how many DPO are you now? I know our AFs are both due around the same time this cycle aren't they. I'm 8DPO today, no symptoms as such. My gums bled this morning when I brushed my teeth, it happened yesterday too. This is quite weird for me, I can't remember the last time this happened. 

Betty, I didn't know you had been trying for 2 years! you deserve a BFP so much girly, you must have mega determination to carry on for that long. I'm inspired by you! 

Still no updates from momwife.. hmm I hope the quietness doesn't mean that AF has arrived xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes Tina, almost 2 years!!! Thought I would get of straight away but here I am, still waiting!!!! Me and frisky have been trying the same amount of time :( totally sucks!!!
I really feel positive this month though (trying to convince myself that I will get my BFP before 2014!!!!)
Momwife, hope you're ok chick!!!!! Pls let us know what is going on xxxxx
I need to clean all my house today in time for Santa and I really cannot be bothered! I just want to sit and drink tea and watch Disney movies with my little girl!!!! Did you think the fairies will come and clean my house for me?? Nah, I think not!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

haha I need to get onto the cleaning aswell this weekend. I have 20 mins left in work then finished for 12 whole days yeyyyyy!!

I'm off into town straight from work to tackle the last of my christmas shopping, that'll be fun I'm sure town is going to be super manic! think I might need a glass of wine by teatime haha. 

I'm hoping you're right about your hunch Betty and you get 2 lovely pinks lines on a first response this cycle. ahhh how lovely would it be to see 2 lines appear! I'm not taking any tests, just seeing if AF shows. xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi Tina, 11-12 DPO maybe - I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated this month but expect AF at some point over the weekend. I've gone from 28 day cycle to 26-27 days I think. 

4 hours to go till my holidays!!!!

Frisky and Betty really need a medal (and a BFP soon). 

Hope you're OK Momwife x


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies!! Quick update since I am getting ready for work: I will test later on today and will try to post a pic to see what you ladies think! FX for me!!!!!! Will chat later!


----------



## Bettyt63

Argghhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Momwife!!!! I'm so excited and nervous!!!! Hope with all my heart it's a BFP!!! Huge baby dust heading your way :dust:
X


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm basically stalking until you give us the results btw!!!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Thank God your doing it tonight!!! Haha I've everything crossed! I've got a good feeling about this! And Don't u dare leave us if you get your bfp!! ;) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Welllllllllllllll??????????????


----------



## Edinburgh

Momwife, you've got us all hanging! I finished work, did the bedtime bath and braved sainsburys. Figured easier tonight than over the weekend but I'm exhausted! What's everyone doing this weekend? I think we'll be out visiting a lot of rellies! I didn't post my cards and stuff so I'm going to have to do a lot of dropping off! Happy holidays people! Baby dust!


----------



## MomWife

Hey Ladies!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::wohoo::wohoo: I don't know what to do with myself!!! yay me!!!! 


FX for everyone else to receive their BFP!! I will still be on this thread since I love this thread sooooo much!
 



Attached Files:







1220031812.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## friskyfish

WhoooooooooooooooHooooooooooo!!!!! 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

This is AMAZZZZZING news!! Congratulations my lovely!! What a FANTASTIC Xmas pressie!! 

Bet your in shock!!? 

What were your main, different symptoms This month?? 

Let's hope you have started a trend on our thread! Xx 

Yeyyyyyyyyy!! Xx


----------



## MomWife

Yes I am in shock! You see I took 3 tests! I thought 1 was faulty so I took 2 more. :wacko:

My symptoms were very fatigue, falling asleep on my fav shows, and breasts hurt.

It would be great if I started a trend. Come on the rest of you ladies to receive your BFP's! FX!! Well I have everything cross for all you lovely ladies!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh bless you...how exciting!! What did hubby say?? 

The only thing different for me this 2ww is I'm having really mild abdominal cramps, I notice it more at night. 

You best stock up on your alcoholic free vino for Xmas dinner momwife! I'll have a 'proper' drink for you! ;) xxx 

Eeeeeeeek! Exciting xxx


----------



## MomWife

Oooops I forgot that I was having cramps since 5DPO off and on until I was 17DPO. The cramps might be a great thing! 

I am not going to tell hubby until tomorrow since it is his birthday!!! Just might tell him at midnight if he is still up!!! hahahaha!

Please have a drink for me! Yes I will stock up on alcoholic free vino!!

If anybody want to read here the symptoms I was having: I copied it from Symptoms by DPO thread:
AF is due Sunday 15th. Here are my symptoms:

1-2 DPO nothing
3DPO gassy, fatigue, constipation, diarrhea in pm
4DPO cramps, nose bleed, runny nose, decreased appetite
5DPO gassy, cramps, stuffy nose, vivid dreams, constipation
6DPO bloating, cramps, gassy, backache, dizziness/lightheaded, runny nose, sore throat, stuffy nose, decreased appetite, fatigue
7DPO cramps, gassy, lightheaded, runny & stuffy nose, vivid dreams, decreased appetite, sore throat in am
8DPO low blood pressure, gassy, cramps, emotional, nose bleed, headache, runny & stuffy nose, fatigue, constipation, acne breakout, sore throat in am
9DPO gassy, cramps, backache, runny & stuffy nose, sore throat, headache, nose stuffy, runny nose, sore throat in am
10DPO cramps, runny & stuffy nose, gassy,headache, dizziness, sore throat, fatigue, backache, low blood pressure (90/61) I think AF will arrive next week since I am getting cramps this early.
11DPO cramps, gassy
12DPO cramps, gassy, acne breakout, headache, fatigue, bloated
13DPO cramps, gassy, headache, fatigue, stuffy/runny nose
14DPO cramps, gassy, headache, fatigue, stuffy/runny nose, nose bleed, nipples hurt
15DPO AF is due so nothing yet, slight cramping, runny nose, breasts are sensitive
16DPO AF is 1 day late, nipples and breasts are very sensitive, fatigue
17DPO AF is 2 days late, nipples and breasts are very sensitive, fatigue
18DPO AF is 3 days late, nipples and breasts hurt, fatigue, fell asleep while my mom was talking on the phone to me! LOL! Called her back 1 hr later and she said oh you awake now!!!! I told her I didn't know that I fell asleep on the phone!
19DPO AF is still late, same symptoms as yesterday. 
20DPO AF is still late, so I tested and BFP.


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooh thanks for those, I will be referring to these each month now!! Haha x 

Can't believe you haven't told hubby yet!! What a perfect birthday present! Bet your ready to burst!! Haha Xx


----------



## MomWife

You are sooo welcome! Yes I am ready to burst! He will have the best birthday present and Christmas present!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Bettyt63

Momwife!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoooooooop!!!!!! What a fantastic e Christmas present!!!! Sorry I didn't reply last night but I had to go to bed early as I feel rotten! 
I'm sooooooooo happy for you, now hopefully you have started off a BFP chain reaction so we will all get our BFP's together and we can all be bump buddies!!!!! Yeah!!!! Now don't be leaving us! Xxxxxxx
Love looking at your symptoms, I have been having abdominal cramps for the last 4 days and yesterday they were in my back too.... Got quite bad (well noticeable) last night just before I went to bed, I'm hoping this is a good sign!!!!!
You will have toilet us know what hubby says, well done for holding out this long, you deserve a medal!!!
So, what did you do different this month??? We need to know all the details xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahhh momwife I knew it was going to be good news! !! Over the moon for you chick. At least one of us got a BFP for Christmas time. Referring to your symptoms I'd say it's definitely not my month. Not having any symptoms like that! 

I wonder if there will be anymore this cycle! ! Xxx


----------



## MomWife

Thank you Betty!!:flower:

You don't have to worry about me going anywhere!! Yes, I will let you ladies know what hubby says. 

The things I did different was: didn't temp, BD daily when AF stopped (made sure I BD daily around my fertile days)stopped taking my meds, which is not good,(back on my hypertension meds since it is safe for pregnant women), I also used K-Y Jelly even though some women said it is not sperm friendly. I think that is all that I did different this cycle. If I can think of something I will be sure to let you ladies know! :hugs: I think more BFP's from you ladies will follow! FX!!!


----------



## MomWife

tinadecember said:


> Ahhh momwife I knew it was going to be good news! !! Over the moon for you chick. At least one of us got a BFP for Christmas time. Referring to your symptoms I'd say it's definitely not my month. Not having any symptoms like that!
> 
> I wonder if there will be anymore this cycle! ! Xxx

Thank you!!

Well Tina, don't count yourself out yet, there are some women do not experience any symptoms at all. Stay away AF!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning...have you told hubby yet momwife?

Betty, are you still cramping? When is af due?

Well, I'm around 6dpo, feeling sick this morning. 

In regards to the question of if I'm allowed sugar? I am, but I have to make sure my dose of insulin levels it out. For every 10g of carbohydrates I have, I have to inject 1 unit of insulin. I have to get my long acting insulin at the correct dose, for when I don't eat...it acts as a back up. So, I'm testing my sugars all the time & writing it all down. 
I can do this, I did it when I was pregnant with Joe. It's just getting back to basics & being strict with myself. The whole process of moving house & getting married has taken over from me looking after Myself. But I'm feeling positive now...I'm going to control my diabetes & not let IT control me!! 

PMA All the way!! Positive Mental Attitude! I WILL get my BFP :) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh....I've been having really vivid dreams this week too!! And I've not been eating cheese! Haha Anyone else have this? X


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning! Congrats momwife! Lovely news to wake up to. I feel a bit bloaty this morning which is about right for an imminent af arrival. 
Let's hope christmas brings us all a few more bfp announcements! X


----------



## MomWife

I have told hubby!! I couldn't wait until he was fully awake. He woke up and went in the kitchen, and I said Happy Birthday!!! Whispered in his ear we are having #3!!! He didn't get it until he went back to bed and he 5 minutes he sat up fast and said we are going to have a baby really loud!!! He got up and pulled the pegnancy tests out and said can u?? I said sure!! Took 2 tests came back and showed him the tests and the othe ones I took earlier he was in shock! I guess by him seeing 5 tests he really believe it! He sad this is the best birthday & Christmas gift!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh momwife!!! The timing was perfect for his birthday!!! How lovely.... You will just need time to let it all sink in now!!! I'm so pleased for you!!!!
Well ladies I really think we will get more bfps this cycle! I just have a feeling in my bones!!!! When is everyone due??? Testing etc...? I'm due 30/31st and will be testing on these dates too!!!
Frisky.... You have to be priority now!!! You must look after yourself!
I think we are almost in sync with our cycles. I reckon I'm about 6dpo too. My cm has totally dried up and I have not has cramps today but yesterday I had cramps and lower backache? Don't know if I'm just imagining symptoms now :( 
Tina.... Don't lose hope!!!! It's still early days!!! And some people have no symptoms at all!!! When are you testing??? :)
Edinburgh, when are u due???? X


----------



## tinadecember

Well I ovulated later than normal this cycle on cycle day 18 and I have a leutal phase of 11-12 days so I'm thinking I'm due around 23rd which is monday. I'm 9DPO today cervix is medium height and closed not that it means anything to you none cervix checkers haha! Still getting creamy cm so that's a good thing I've not dried up just yet! 

This waiting game is a bitch! 

Anyone upto anything fun this weekend? I've managed to get a couple more presents this morning but still have to brave the Christmas rush tomorrow to get the final bits! 

Momwife how lovely that you got your BFP right before your hubby's birthday that's like a fairy tale story! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## MomWife

Thank you Betty & Tina! I can't wait for all of you ladies to get BFP's! When that happens we can all be bump buddies!! I am keeping everything crossed for you wonderful ladies!! 

This weekend I will be wrapping DD's gifts, cleaning up and watch Christmas movies with my DD's. DH called off from work today since he can not think straight!! :haha:


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bettyt63

Awwwwwww that's really cute of your hubby!!!! I bet he is very excited! Hopefully we will all be joining you soon momwife xxxx
Tina, will you test or wait for AF to arrive? I bought tests today as I know I'm SO gonna be testing early!!!!
Tonight my fella has gone out with the boys so I'm just chilling with my little girl, Gonna put her to bed soon then I need to put a colour on my hair (my roots are shocking!!!) then I'm going to start wrapping pressies! Tmrw I will have to clean all day as my house is like a bomb site! Oh the joys :)


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, well I've got dull cramps again. No idea what's going on? What is cm supposed to be like again? 

Betty, i did half my house today, gonna tackle the other half tomorrow. Going to wrap joes pressies when he's asleep tonight, thats if I don't fall asleep first.

Windy here, snuggled in all day xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm not testing Betty! Haven't got any tests in anyhow so even if I wanted to I couldn't. 
Boobs are finally feeling tender tonight, at the sides. I was worried that I hadn't ovulated even though I got a positive OPK because I always have sore boobs from 1DPO but this cycle it hasn't happened until 9DPO hmm it's either sore boobs because AF is approaching or sore boobs because I'm preggers. Hoping it's the second one! 

Frisky where in your cycle are you? I normally have creamy CM from ovulation till a few days before AF then it tends to dry up. 

Just about to have food! OH is making me sweet chilli sausages with asparagus and broccoli yum haha. I've lost 10lbs now girls! Weighed myself this morning I'm over the moon! Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies, no af for me yet. Today is day 27 and I've been ranging from 27-29 day cycles. It could start anytime between today and tuesday I suppose. Might test christmas day if she runs late. If I had to cite symptoms this month then I've been a bit weepy this week, had a few boys of nausea that didn't lead to anything and I've had a lot of watery cm. even today it's still abundant and I'd expect to be dry running up to my period. Not holding out hope though as like I said, very minimal bd around the likely ovulating days.


----------



## friskyfish

Mmmmm your tea sounds lush!! Well done on your weight loss! That's almost a stone :) 

I'm on cycle day 23 ad due either 28th or 29th. Ive just had a soak in the bath & had a really dull ache in my tummy. I'm probably going to imagine all sorts this wait, as i was out of the last one! I too have zero tests in, No doubt ill go and buy some when I'm in Asda! Haha...Good news on yr sore boobs...No sore boobs for me :( I want them to be sore! Haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

Fingers crossed she doesn't show edingburgh! Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Ive probably made them sore from prodding them so much! Wouldn't it be amazing if we all got positives this cycle! Im sat here now thinking I can feel nausea which is in fact not there at all haha! I would've been due on tomorrow if I hadn't ovulated late so ill give it a couple more days. 

Edinburgh its such a good sign that your CM hasn't dried up! Hoping you get a lovely positive in a few days xx


----------



## MomWife

Betty, keep us update whenyou are going to test! 

Frisky, the cramps just might be good news. Mines was on and off. 

Tina, keep positie since you just never know! The food that your oh is fixing for you sounds yummy! Awwwww that's nice of your oh!

Edinburgh, FX that AF stays away!!!

No more AF's allowed on this thread!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls.... How are you????? 
Edinburgh, Tina, how are you both any new symptoms???? Edinburgh, are you gonna test or just wait for AF????
I've woke up feeling not so positive anymore :( I have zero symptoms and zero cm, it's totally dried up which is not a good sign :( also my cramps have stopped too so I'm feeling like I'm totally out this month! Arghhhhhhhhh I hate it when you are all positive one minute and then the next you feel soooooo negative. Emotional rollacoaster or what????
Momwife, how are you today chick??? Any new symptoms? Is it all sinking in now??? :) 
Managed to get some presents wrapped last night and just need to tackle the housework today BORING!!!!!


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning all. Spent my evening making chocolate and candles. Still no af. Tested this morning because I don't feel pre-m at all today, still have cm, but it was negative. Will def not test again till wed as only have 1 more test. 
Good luck tina, frisky and betty! Chins up!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies! Just on my way into town to finish up the Christmas shopping. 

Only new symptom is my boobs are really sore since last night. Feel like my CM is drying up though. Im also in a bitch of a mood and have been biting OHs head off all morning. All of these could be PMS because AF is due anyday now 

I had zero symptoms Betty until 9DPO so don't count yourself out just yet chick xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh..... Still early days, hopefully you will get a Christmas Day BFP, that would be just fab!!!!!
Tina, I do this every month! I start off being so positive and think 'this is my month' but then about half way through the TWW I go all negative :( up and down like a yo yo!!! I think our OH's must think we are totally nuts! I spent last week either crying or shouting at OH! Jeez, what must they think?????!
Can't believe you are braving town, I went to asda yesterday, just for a couple of toys so I was in and out but it was MENTAL in there and everyone had this 'crazed' look on their faces!!!!!! The joy of Christmas..... :)


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaha asda is horrific!! We've still got to get stuff for Xmas dinner. I've got the turkey, that's it. Hubby is back tomoz, so he is going to do it. I'd end up buying all the wrong stuff as Joe would be moaning he's bored! 

I woke up crying this morning, as I dreamt all our presents had been stolen from under our tree! It was so real!! 

Nothing new to report here, lots of creamy cm, don't know if that's good or bad, I'm around 7dpo now. 

Let's try and be positive hey girls!

Ha....easier Said then done! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Creamy cm is good frisky as long as it doesn't start drying up then that's all good! 

Betty just remember that you wouldn't really experience symptoms until the egg implants which can be anything up to 12DPO 

I haven't even got a bloody turkey yet! ! Going to brave asda tomorrow when evie is in nursery. Knowing us though we will have left it too late and end up with a Bernard Matthews turkey roast haha xxx


----------



## friskyfish

I've just come back from asda!! Absolutely horrific!! Haaha Xx


----------



## MomWife

Hey Ladies!!

Only symptom I am having is that I am getting out of breath easily doing normal tasks.

I am going to fix beef roast with potatoes, onions, celery, and carrots in my slow cooker for Christmas, but I don't know what I am going to fix with it. I am done cleaning up my dining room, but not my living room, bedroom, and bathroom! :growlmad: I still have to finish wrapping up the rest of the gifts. I will make sure I will wrap up all the gifts today. 

How are the rest of you ladies doing today??


----------



## friskyfish

Isnt it funny how we all go crazy getting our house spotless...it will be a huge big mess by noon in my house! Haha I'm going to make a list of things we need & send my hubby off to get it all tomorrow...ive already been to the supermarket today & Joe refused to come in with me, he hates food shopping! Haha so do I! 

Im still having mild cramps, like a dull ache. Not as sore as af pains,but still noticeable xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Well I've spent all day cleaning my house, bathrooms bleached within an inch of its life... All washing done. Clean sheets on beds and hoovered everywhere! It will be a mess by tmrw no doubt!
I've lost all my symptoms and my CM has totally dried up but I have one thing going on which Is like a tugging in my back (low down) not painful but I've never noticed this before???? Anyone else had this?????? 
Frisky, lots of CM is a very good sign!!!!!! :)


----------



## Edinburgh

my little one has been an absolute wee horror today. Getting in 3 back teeth, coming down with a cold, doesn't want to eat, play our be held, or be in the car. We had two get togethers to attend today and she wailed. All I wanted to do was go home. Luckily the second set if friends also have a toddler so they were fine about it. Still no af and no as symptoms. Kinda wish it would start so I can have a big glass of wine and some pate on toast! Back into my kitchen tonight to make sausage rolls and soup. Dad coming to lunch tomorrow!


----------



## tinadecember

Im feeling out girls, my CM is starting to dry up hardly had any at all today so expecting AF in the next 24 hours arggghhhh! Hope I'm wrong but just have a feeling. 

I had a bit of a crazy moment this afternoon. I was looking at all the presents I have wrapped for family etc and decided I didn't like the wrapping paper anymore. So I unwrapped everything, went to buy new paper and started again hahaha! What a waste of 2 hours of my life! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Omg Tina!!!! You crazy lady! I can't believe you unwrapped all your pressies and re wrapped them!!!! What are you like???? Don't worry about your CM!!!! You have had loads right up until today, that's still a good sign!!!! Fingers crossed for you, I hope the witch stays away and we get another BFP on here!!! :dust:
Edinburgh, I have that quite a lot with my LO, she can be a right little madam! It's not great when you have to go out visiting, see, this is normally why I have wine, calms my nerves after a stressful day!!!! 
Hope everyone is doing well and getting excited for Santa coming!!!! 
I feel totally out this month..... Mainly from my lack of CM.... It's non existent, gutted :(


----------



## Bettyt63

Ok girls, I've slightly calmed down after googling BFP without CM and as it happens taking lemsip or any decongestants dries up all your bodily mucus including CM! I've been taking lemsip this last week as I've been trying to get rid of this rotten cold!!! Ok, feeling slightly better :) there may be hope!!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaa ha Tina!! That's so funny!! I did that with Joe's main pressie...I'm now using the wrapping paper I took off to wrap other presents!!...we've been making rocky road rice crispie cakes tonight Mmmmm...Just gonna make a brew & wrap the last of Joe's pressies.

Betty, your not out till AF shows remember...you need to listen to your own advice ;) Xx 
I'm still getting my tummy cramps on and off. I'm not going to the loo or feeling sick...My af pains normally start a day or 2 before...knowing my luck, she will b here a week early! 

Oh yeah...found a hpt in my bedside drawer and TESTED!!! Haaaaaha BFN At 7dpo!! Shocker!!!

I've definatly got no more left in the house now! 

Thank God.....


----------



## tinadecember

Merry day before Christmas eve girls! Haha 

11DPO today. Cycle day 29 of a 28-30 day cycle. Had a freaky dream last night incredibly vivid. Woke up feeling a bit upset. Had a dream that my hubby was killed in a car crash but I remembered every little detail :(:( woke during the night with throbbing boobs too. Really really sore but my nipples aren't. That was the preggo symptom I had with evie, sore nipples. 

On cervix watch! ! To update its still tightly closed so I can't see AF arriving this morning at least. 

Frisky 7DPO is VERY early to test haha you crazy lady. When is your period due hun? 

Woohoo about the CM situation Betty, you know come to think of it I bet not every woman who gets a positive has loads of CM. We always think that if we don't have the obvious pregnancy symptoms then we're out but we can't all experience every symptom! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina!!!!!! You have got some very promising symptoms!!!! Eeeeeeeek! We may be getting another BFP!!! I have a good feeling, I really do!!!! Are you not tempted to test??????
Frisky..... Tut, tut!!!! But I guess testing at 7DPO is better than testing at 2 DPO!! Very funny :) I will defo be testing next week, I have two tests so just need to hold out till next Monday (only 7 days to go!)

Christmas update: I've wrapped all presents, I don't intend to unwrap them like all you crazy wrappers!!! I just need to get my little girl a Disney princess doll and some other bits and I'm done.... Yeah!!!! 

Happy Christmas Eve, eve xxxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning! Happy day before christmas eve! Tina, that's brilliant about the wrapping! Totally something me and my ocd would do! 
Had a better night than expected with shortie being unwell. She was up during the evening but only got me out of bed once. Lots to do today! 
No symptoms but no AF yet either. Usually I would have had a good couple of days of spotting by now before a proper period. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. All month I've been so sure no bd happened around when I might have ovulated. Of course my cycle is probably screwed because I came off the pill. Urgh! The ups and downs! There's too many other things going on to give it too much thought, thankfully! 
Have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## friskyfish

Yes, the good thing about this 2ww..is that we are preoccupied with the whole Xmas thing, so not obsessing........as much ;) 

Tina, great symptoms! I know I'm mad testing that early....but as you all know, I've tested earlier! Haha af is due for me on the 28-29th 

Hubby home later, suppose I best get a move on and get dressed!! 

Happy Xmas eve eve to you all!! :) xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Haha I remember testing at 2DPO on my first cycle. That's some serious TTC craziness right there! 

I've been cramping for a few hours, so scared that AF is coming I keep checking my cervix but it's still tightly closed. I think if this is pre af cramps then ill start spotting before tomorrow. 

Ahh Betty is your little one into disney princesses? Evie is obsessed. She believes she is cinderella haha.We've got her a disney Princess castle with singing princesses for Christmas. Can't wait to see her face! 

Just braved the asda, you'd think we were hibernating for the winter the amount of food some people were buying! 

Just sat in the hairdressers now waiting to get my colour done and then I'm off for my nails done and a spray tan at tea time! Loving a bit of pamper time <3 xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina!!! How lovely, getting pampered.. I am gonna bookin for a pamper day just after Christmas. I love having my hair, nails done etc, etc!!! 
Yes, my little girl is into Disney big time!!! Her favourite at the moment is the little mermaid and tangled, I actually love tangled so am happy to watch it over and over (I'm quite disney obsessed myself!!)
Have zero symptoms today girls, well slight cramping but I blame this on all the junk food I'm shovelling into my mouth these last few days :) it is Christmas after all!!!!
Tina..... are you gonna test??? :)


----------



## Edinburgh

Ok, I'm having a hard time not testing. I'm not normally late. I'm also tempted to go spend money on a digital test as I couldn't get a positive on regular tests last time I was pregnant. My husband thinks that would be a waste of money and I should just wait longer. Men have no idea. What do you think? I have another cheap test I can use tomorrow morning... Shops would still be open to go get more tests before they close...


----------



## friskyfish

Edingburgh...its xmas!! Go treat yourself to a digital test!! ;) xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, tina...im so jelous of your pamper days. I need one of those, especially a spray tan, I'm deadly pale at the minute! 

Tims, any more symptoms? Betty, when are you testing? 
My tummy cramps are still here! I've never had this before xx


----------



## tinadecember

I think you should deffo test! How many days late are you Edinburgh? ? With any luck you'll follow in the same direction as momwife eeeek 

I love disney too Betty! I buy the films more for myself than evie. 

Nope I'm not testing not unless I was a good few days late. The longest cycle I've had is 31 days so maybe after that if she's not shown xx


----------



## Edinburgh

I'm CD 29, cycle usually 28days but 27 the last 4 mnths. 
When in your cycle did you first get crampy frisky? 
How are you feeling momwife?


----------



## tinadecember

Feeling crampy again. Just have a feeling that AF is coming. STAY AWAY!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

I think I got my first cramps at 4dpo and have had them ever since on and off. It seems to be worse at night, I've got them now. 
Did you end up getting a test Edinburgh? 

Tina, fingers crossed for you girl! Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Fingers and all things crossed for you frisky. Timing sounds right for things happening for you, but be patient when it comes to testing! Or buy shared in first response. Tina, I hope af stays away. I didn't go to shops but will tomorrow. Will use my last cheap test first. 
Good night and baby dust to us all!


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh!!!! Go treat yourself to a digi test!!!! You deserve it!!!!
Tina, you also!!!! I think it's our BFP month girls....
Everyone seems to be having such good symptoms! My CM has decided to show her face, yipeeeeee!!!! Never been more excited to see CM!!!
I reckon I will test on 27th-28th.... Bit impatient this month :)


----------



## MomWife

I am doing ok. No new symptoms at the moment. I am back on my blood pressure medication since I went to the hospital since I was a bit dizzy and my blood pressure was 165/89. As long as I take my high blood pressure meds and walk on my treadmill I should be ok. The Dr. told me that I should see an high risk ob-gyn since I have high blood pressure and asthma. I don't want to see one but if I do to stay healthy, well I will just have to do it.

Edinburgh, I hope AF stay away so that you can get your BFP!!

Frisky & Tina, I started having cramps at 5DPO on and off until 17DPO I think. FX for you!!!! Your symptoms sounds good. AF stay away!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tinadecember

Still cramping! Cycle day 30 now 12DPO. Checked my cervix because I was expecting it to be opening but no still tightly shut and there's still creamy cm in there. 

Mom wife my cramping started at about 10DPO, I thought my period was coming but no sign yet! 

Frisky, cramping from early on sounds good to me! I love the way none of us are caving in and testing! We're all being very stubborn this cycle. Or maybe we're too terrified of seeing a BFN and ruining our Christmas. I just know my period is coming on Christmas day! Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning. We have all had about 3hrs of sleep. LO choked with the cold. Me too. Still no period but I just used another cheap test and it was negative. CD30 now. Not sure what to do next.


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Edinburgh..... I'm sorry to hear you've had a rubbish sleep.... You will have to try and have a disco nap later today :)
What levels is the cheap test??? Some are 40 and that means they don't always give you a positive result. I would go get a digi and if you can hold out test tmrw.... I'm really hoping you get that BFP chick.... :) keep us posted...
Happy Christmas Eve everyone!!!!!
Tina...... Have you tested??????? :dust:


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry about your crappy nights sleep edingburgh, hope your all better for tomorrow. I think you should get a digital too, you never know with these cheap ones.

I'm still cramping, period due Saturday or Sunday, so Maybe it's just mega early af pains? I normally get them the day before. Was in asda at 6.30 this morning to get last bits, got a cheap test and caved in and tested!! Arrghhhhhh BFN!! :( xx


----------



## tinadecember

No girls I haven't tested. Gonna give it a few days because I ovulated late this cycle xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky its still super early to get a positive, don't feel disheartened that it was negative sweetie give it a few more days then try again. Edinburgh, crossing my fingers that AF doesn't arrive for you we need at least another Christmas BFP girls! Think positive! !! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

How we all doing? Are we all ready?? 

Thanks Tina, I know it's too early, just can't help myself! Haha

I've just had a row with my hubby over something ridiculous...I feel so weepy & it's Christmas tomorrow!! Arrghhhh!!!

Still getting the tummy cramps. Only 4 or 5 days to wait xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I've just massacred a massive KFC and now feel like a pig. Evie is tucked up in bed, gonna bring her pressies downstairs then watch a film in bed with the hubby. 

Still no AF at this end. Couldn't even test tomorrow if I wanted to anyway because everywhere is shut! Don't even know what to class as being late! Because I ovulated a couple of days later. . Confused! Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Evening ladies! If we don't find the time tomorrow have an amazing christmas! I've done some last minute re-wrapping just cos munchkin is getting some happy land stuff and figured it would be easier to unpackage them and replace batteries etc now rather than tomorrow. Not as pretty as first wrap but more accessible for a 17mnth old who needs instant gratification. Still no sign of AF. I'm really bogged down with the cold now. I've got a few niggly pains in my back but it's not like menstrual cramp. I braved boots today for some digital tests. I'll do one tomorrow if still no period. If my period is coming I wish it'd just bloody start already so I could take a handful of sudafed with a large glass of wine! Just kidding. But sudafed alone would be nice... 
Merry christmas x


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello lovely ladies..... I'm officially done for Christmas! And relax!!!!!!!
Edinburgh, Tina..... Omg! I hope you girls get your Christmas BFP's!!!!! Eeeeeeeek, so exciting! I have a good feeling.... Pls keep us posted :)
Frisky.... We are due around the same time, hope we have some good news for new year, fingers crossed :) I still have cramps although its more like an ache now in my back (this could be from wrapping presents???) I am also really gassy, bloated (this could be from all the crap I have ate!) and I have the most ridiculous vivid dream last night...... Only 6 days to wait to test! Not that I'm counting! Frisky, I've been biting my OH's head off for the last 4 days, he thinks I'm nuts!!!
Edinburgh, good luck for tmrw, I hope you see that magic word 'pregnant'!!!
Momwife, how you feeling???

Wishing you all a beautiful Christmas, I hope it is as stress free as possible.
Love you all my BnB buddies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh xxx wishing you all a very happy Christmas for tomorrow! X love you all xx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies!

I am doing ok. I am just a bit gassy!! Not having all the symptoms yet, which I know will come in a month or so. 

FX that you all receive you BFP's!! I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!! I love this thread soooooo much!!!!! :hugs::hugs::friends::hugs2::xmas9::xmas7::xmas8:


----------



## tinadecember

Merry Christmas gorgeous ladies! Hope Santa has brought you some lovely gifts  still no sign of AF im 13DPO. Never in my life have i had a 13DPO haha. My leutal phase is normally 11 days. That witch had better stay away or ill be having words! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Merry Christmas everyone..... Tina, I'm on the edge of my seat for you!!!! Will you test tmrw???? Tesco locals are open today if you get desperate!!!!
I think I'm the only person in this country sat downstairs on my own with a cuppa! My little girl and OH are still flat out so I'm enjoying a moments peace before the craziness begins!!!!
Have a fab days everyone.... I'm looking forward to hearing some good news from some of you!!! :dust:
X


----------



## tinadecember

I'm not feeling desperate yet Betty because I just have a feeling something is going to rain on my parade! I'm going out for drinks on the 28th so either way I need to know before then! I said to OH last night, "great I can't have drinks tomorrow because I don't know if I'm pregnant or not! " so im the designated driver today haha! I've got 2 great big bottles of vodka waiting for me in the kitchen and can't break into them! 

Evie and mark got me a Tiffany necklace and front row tickets to see the lion king at the theatre! Evies busy playing with her baby annabel, just having a brew before we need to start peeling the veggies for dinner! 

Glad to hear that things are going well mom wife! Won't be long and the sickness will show her face hahaxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning! Merry christmas. Just heading back to bed as I'm really sick and spent all night up with my ill little munchkin. Tested at 4am. Not pregnant and 3-4 days late. Must just be a wonky cycle for me :(


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh I've heard of stranger things happening! Some ladies don't get a BFP until days after AF is due. Hope you're feeling better soon hunnixx


----------



## friskyfish

Happy Christmas ladies!! 
Sorry to hear your not feeling well Edinburgh. 

Tina, I keep coming on here to see if you have tested! Please take Bettys advice & go to Tesco! Haha

I'm going back up north on Saturday, the day period is due. I hope if she's here, she's on time, so I know for sure I can drink or not! I dont know if its my month now, not really had any cramping today & not much CM :( 
Betty, any new symptoms?

Hubby is back at work at 4pm....So just me & little man Tonight, snuggled in with a movie. I'm about to put a stone on in weight with the amount of food I'm about to consume! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Sorry girls! I'm just going to wait a couple of days and if she's deffo not arrived then I promise I will test on Friday. Pinky promise! 

Just really don't want to see a BFN again so if I can believe in my head for as long as possible that I might be pregnant without a test proving me otherwise then I'm going to haha. 

I only cramped for a few days frisky from about 9 to 11DPO. I think it's normal to just have cramping around implantation then it should ease off xx


----------



## tinadecember

Well certain foods are definitely making me nauseous. I love these particular sweet chilli sausages from asda, mark asked if I wanted some at breakfast and the thought of eating them made my stomach turn. Now I've just had my Christmas dinner and couldn't touch the stuffing which is one of my favourite parts of a roast dinner! If this is just my body making me look like I'm going crazy I'm gonna be fuming and feel extremely stupid. Xxx


----------



## PusherLuvGirl

Greeting Ladies!

I hope everyone had an AMAZING holiday! I'm a newbie here! I have been TTC for about 2 years now. I have PCOS and in the past I have had prolonged periods lasting from about 2 to 3 months. (Horrible, right?) Lol. My periods never stop unless I take birth control but my OB started me on metformin and some fertility drugs. My last period ended ON ITS OWN (YAY) on December 10th. Me and hubby have DTD EVERY SINGLE DAY. :) My doctor did blood testing and I should have ovulated on the 24th. Geez I hope it works this time! 

BTW, Congrats to Mommy's to be and LOTS OF BABY DUST by the ton to those TTC.


----------



## friskyfish

Welcome to our thread pusher! :)

Yay to your period ending on its own! Hopefully they will be more regulated & normal for you now! I've had periods last for a month due to my underactive thyroid, and that was hell! So, you must have Been really hacked off with them lasting for up to 3 months! 
Fingers crossed for you my lovely...keep us posted! 

Tina, betty, Edinburgh...how are you? Any more symptoms to report? 

Nothing to report here, last night was the first night I didn't have cramping, I'm really not feeling hopeful. I've woken up with a bad headache though, and no.....I wasn't drinking last night! Oh & a couple of pimples on face, but that normally happens around when af is due. I hate how pregnancy & af symptoms are so similar.

Hope you all had a lovely day yesterday. Mine was lovely, apart from hubby having to leave at 4, he's back tomorrow morning. Today will mainly be spent in pyjamas, eating turkey buttys & drinking tea! :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Welcome luvgirl and merry Christmas. Sorry to here you have been trying for so long, there is a couple of us on this thread that has been trying for almost 2 years so we hear ya!!! It's good that you have started on fertility meds.... When is AF due for you and when are you testing???
Well my symptoms today are very Slight. I've had mild cramps but seriously think its from the Christmas over eating!!! I've been such a piggy!!! And that's it, no sore bbs, no heartburn..... Arghhhhhh!!!! Two very vivid dreams! I tested yesterday (approx 9 dpo and of course bfn!)
Will save my other test for New Year's Eve.... 
Tina!!!! What news my lovely?????
Edinburgh, that's rubbish that you were ill yesterday :( hope you're feeling better today..... Don't rule anything out, AF is still not here for you and that's a good sign!!! Fingers crossed for you. Xxxxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Welcome pusherluv! 

Hope everyone had an amazeballs Christmas. We did, despite the fact we were all home in bed by 7.30pm! Had a better sleep, beanie was only up a few times. Hopefully we will all be well by the weekend. I hate spending my hols sick. 

Still no period for me. Was reading on some other threads yesterday that people didn't get positives for up to 10 weeks! 

Only 1 new thing. Not quite an aversion tina, just that certain things taste like metal. I love smoked salmon but when we had it at breakfast yesterday it tasted awful to me. Everyone else ate it fine so figured it was just me! 

Hope you are all well today. What movies did you watch frisky? Can't wait for you to test Tina! Betty, how are you doing?

Momwife, when are you planning to tell people?


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh, not everyone gets their BFP's straight away!!! I would get more tests and may be wait another day or so.... Your symptoms are very promising so fingers and toes are all crossed!!! Tina, i can't believe you still haven't tested!!! Eeeeeek!!!! This could be it!!!! So exciting :)
Well I have AF type cramps in both my abdomen and lower back, as if she is about to show her face early :( ugh, rubbish!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Oh nooo betty :( fingers crossed she stays away!! 
I've been getting lower back pains too this morning. I'm just waiting on the typical tummy cramps I get before af and sore boobs. 

If she does show, I plan on getting extreamly drunk on Sunday night when I'm back in Manchester! X


----------



## tinadecember

Hiya ladies! Well I've started spotting brown today. I think this could be the start of cycle 6 for us. I'm pretty sure it's AF because my boobs don't feel as sore today either. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no tina, could it not be implantation?? This is so disheartening as i was so sure this was it for you :hugs: xx


----------



## PusherLuvGirl

Good morning ladies! Thanks for the warm welcomes! :hugs: Hope all is well.

I'm due to start AF around January 7th. I've had symptoms such as extreme fatigue, flutters, vivid dreams, and some different sensations in my uterus. I had bubbly sensations as well. I'm not sure if it was my uterus or not. It didn't feel like the colon. It's a different feeling. It was more of a light feeling. OH! I have a huge amount of creamy white cm that also is causing some vaginal flagulence.. :oops:. As Betty said.. It may be all of the Christmas foods because I ate like a trucker! :blush:

@Edinburgh One of my favorite foods is Spaghetti. I tried to eat some early this morning and it tasted AWFUL... so hopefully it's a good sign!!


----------



## friskyfish

I've tested.....I was bored!! 

BFN! No symptoms at all. Just a waiting game for next cycle now Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina!!!!! At updates on this????? Hope it's not AF.... Do you normally spot before AF arrives??? See I just get full blown AF, no warning spotting or anything. I really hope it's not the witch xxxx
My cramps have been quite bad today.... So I think AF may arrive early for me this cycle..... In general I feel pretty yucky. :(


----------



## Edinburgh

I'm sorry Tina, that sucks! At least you can definitely enjoy your night out - set about those bottles of vodka! 

I'm going crazy. Tested again this afternoon, BFN again! CD32 - have gone through my diary and my longest cycle since having the munchkin was 29 days. Have placed an order for more cheap tests - I'll be saving the digital test until I get at least a faint positive on something! 

I think I'd happily have AF start right now just to be put out of my misery - I don't want to get excited over nothing. DH doesn't want to consider the possibility until we definitely are.


----------



## friskyfish

Eeeeeeek, I'm excited for you. Let's hope this is it! 

And yes Tina, I plan to do the same on my night out if af arrives! Vodka all the way! ;) 

Betty, how you holding up? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Any updates? Hope you're ok my lovely :hug:
Frisky, tut, tut, it's still early for you!!!! When is AF due???
Edinburgh, that's crazy you are sooooooo late!!!! I would test everyday, you never know, could be a BFP you just might have to wait a bit :) eeeeeeek!!!
Well I've just had quite bad cramps all day in both my tummy and my lower back, just feels like AF is about to show her ugly face..... I bet she shows up bang on New Year's Eve and I will feel dreadful (I suffer the WORST period pains) and won't be able to do anything.... 
X


----------



## tinadecember

AF is definitely here now girls, cramping pretty badly so got into bed with ibuprofen and a hot water bottle. Really believed we had done it this month. Onto cycle 6  just out of curiosity girls how long do you have to be TTC unsuccessfuly before a doctor will do fertility tests to make sure everything is working as it should be? Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no Tina, I'm so so sorry xxx big hugs to you x 
They say if your under 35 and not pregnant in a year, to see a doctor. 6 months if your over 35...Hope that helps xxx 

Betty, sorry to hear your cramping. I've had cramps, slight cramps today. Af due Saturday or Sunday. I'm meant to be out Sunday, but like you, I suffer bad with period pains & have really heavy periods! So, May not be out for long.

Edinburgh, hang in there girl. Hope it's good news.

Momwife, hope your well my lovely...send us some of your luck ;) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina that absolutely sucks! I'm so sorry I really thought this was it for you :(
We were trying for a year before we were seen by the ARU dept at my local hospital. Go to your doctor and say you have been trying for a year and he should run some standard tests, if they come back with problems ie, low progesterone levels or sperm issues then you will be referred to your local assisted reproduction unit. 
Do you have a family history of any fertility problems or have you ever had any problems yourself (like heavy periods, painful periods, cysts etc....)?

I'm so sorry chick.... It's so disheartening especially when you have done everything possible during your cycle..... It WILL happen for you, it just may take a couple more cycles but you will see that BFP soon so try and keep your chin up.... X


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky.... What happened at your last appointment???? 
Has hubby had his spermy test results back yet??? 

I'm really cramping at the minute, feels like AF is here already so it's gonna be a reall PAIN when she does show up! :(


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry your in pain betty. Hugs to you Xx 

No, I rearranged the appointment for beginning of February...hubbys test is on 2nd Jan, so hopefully those results will be back in time for the other appointment xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ah ok..... Not too long then.... I have my next app on 7th jan :)


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh, not long for both us then xx

I'm Cramping again now, not really painful, just the same as previous. It'll probably get worse tomorrow along with boob ache xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, hope we're all doing well today! Evie woke me up at 5.30am! What I'd do for a lie in haha 

Betty, I did used to have incredibly painful and heavy periods from being 16 until I had evie. Every month I'd have to take time off work because the pain was that excruciating and I'd be physically sick. Then after having evie the pain has eased quite a bit although still painful I have had a couple of ovarian cysts as well over the years. The results came back as fluid filled cycts. 

Of course I'm just starting to become a little paranoid because with evie and the pregnancy I had before that which turned out to be a molar pregnancy I conceived within 2 cycles 

My OH thinks it's him and I think it's me! Back to being on a downer for a few days :-( xx


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning everyone,

I woke up & rushed downstairs to make Joe a drink as he was mithering me to. But halfway downstairs, I realised he was still asleep in bed & I had dreamt the whole thing!! Haha how weird, so I'm back in bed with a brew now, enjoying the peace whilst it lasts.

Tina, I know it's hard my lovely.....we all expect to fall pregnant straight away. If your worried, then make an appointment to see your doctor. I don't want to sound patronizing, but your only on cycle 6, please try & not to worry too much yet. Your young & healthy..... I know it's hard, but I'm sure it will happen for you soon. 

Keep smiling my lovely. :hugs:

Betty, how are you? Are you still cramping? 
Edingburgh, any news??

Well, we are driving back up north tomorrow, so today will be spent making sure we have packed everything. Hubby home in an hour, can't wait. 

Knowing my luck, af will arrive whilst in the car!! And I'll have to pull over at the nearest services! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Haha frisky that thing with the drink made me giggle, that sounds like something I would do! 

I think me saying that my period pains have eased off a bit since having evie has come back to haunt me. Can't remember the last time I had cramps like this! 2 ibuprofen and 2 co codamol later and I feel like crying. Oucccchhhhhh 

Don't worry hun you don't sound patronising, im probably the one who sounds ungrateful because it has only been 6 months its just tough. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no, sorry your in pain Tina. Your not ungrateful, it's just tough trying to stay positive sometimes. 

I'm suffering today with cramps, definitely period pains, I know my body. My guess is, she will be here tonight or morning!! Bluuuuuuurrrrgghh!!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... Tina, sounds like you may have a bit of endo so it's worth going to the docs to get it checked out! I know it's so hard to stay positive.... I think this while process is very emotionally draining :( we will get there in the end tho girls! You will see :hug:
So had very bad cramps all day yesterday but today nothing???? I also had another very vivid dream last night (they have been so bizarre! Where does our mind get this stuff from???) I'm having a chill out day today. The weather up here is shocking, it's blowing a gale. Frisky take care driving my lovely xx
Edinburgh... Any updates your end???
Frisky, are you gonna test??? Think I will test on Monday if AF hasn't arrived (have a feeling she will come tmrw!!!) x


----------



## friskyfish

Yeah, it's blowy here too. Hopefully it will be gone by tomorrow, don't fancy driving in this.

I'm not testing now betty, I'm pretty sure she will be here tomorrow if my cramps are anything to go by. I'm just confused as to why I've been cramping so much since 4dpo. 
Good news your cramping has gone...I hope they stay gone! Ha....Maybe mine will go away too! 
If af isn't here in the morning, I will probably test tomorrow night or Sunday morning, as I need to be sure regarding the drinking situation. Really, I'd like to wait till Monday. But I think she will be here before then :( x 

When you testing betty? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry betty....Just realised you said you were gonna test Monday! Haha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, cramping is a good sign!!!! When I got my last BFP I had AF type cramps from about 6dpo till I got my BFP, hopefully it's a good sign for you my lovely :)
Yeah, will test Monday but just have a feeling she will be early this month... Not bothered really, just don't want her to ruin my New Year's Eve!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies. AF still a no show for me and I still have an abundance of clear cm. only other symptom is that I've got a slightly iffy tummy and have gone off my decaf tea which is pretty much my winter staple. I had to take munchkin to get her chest sounded this morning and the practice nurse said she was 10 weeks before she got a positive result. She said they can do comparative bloods around 3 weeks but I can just keep testing in the meantime. 

I hope that whether AF shows or not you all have lovely weekends ladies! Stay toastie, the weather is hideous out!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god Edinburgh!!! I can't believe it.... What CD are you on now??? When was the last time you tested???? Eeeeeek!!!!! Could they not do bloods for you now????
It's exciting stuff, but I bet a little frustrating for you..... Hopefully you will have the results you want at the end of it all xxxx
My cramps are back..... My body is toying with me!!!! So annoying xx


----------



## friskyfish

Wow edingburgh, this is exciting stuff!! Bet you want to know either way now! Your symptoms are so positive too!! :) 

Betty, I'm cramping with you my lovely! Mine are more painful than my other cramps, deffo af. Although boobs aren't sore as yet, they usually hurt alongside my tummy ache x 

Just packing case, I'm only away for 3 days, you'd think it was 3 weeks the amount I've packed! Haha Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh, another exciting thing.

We have reserved a dog from the rescue home. A little black spaniel called Rio. We should get him in about 2 weeks after home checks etc. Can't wait :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh that's lovely frisky.... That will prob take your mind off the whole TTC scenario!!!! 
I have really bad lower back ache now and I'm sure AF will start soon :( ugh, so rubbish!!!!


----------



## MomWife

Edinburgh, that's great news that AF has not arrived!!! I hope she does stay away and you get your BFP this cycle!!! Sounds like good news to me. :flower::hugs:

Frisky & Betty the cramps just might be a great thing especially if they are off and on. :hugs: Frisky that is great that you are getting a dog!!! That is a nice name too! :winkwink:

Tina, I hope you are doing better now. :hugs:


----------



## Edinburgh

Thanks Ladies, it's hard to get excited when you really don't know for sure what's going on. If it transpires that I am indeed not pregnant I am going to be sooooo pissed off that I didn't take any sudafed!! 

I can feel this nasty ass bug trying to move into my chest and I'm not having it - I will not spend both weeks off sick! Grrrr. 

I tested yesterday afternoon in a fit of exasperation. I'm on CD 33 now I think and tomorrow I'll be a week late. I have one test left and it's a digital expensive one. I ordered a box of cheapie tests that are supposed to be more sensitive so I think I may wait and try again when those arrive, if AF isn't around first. 

Tina, how you feeling today peeps? Betty, what were you doing for New Year again? I think we're hiding out and having a quiet one (going to bed early). 

Frisky that is amazing news about the dog. I used to have dogs but I don't think I'll get another one until I'm retired. I just don't have the capacity in my life to care for one at the moment (and our house is too small :). Rio is a lovely name - just be sure to hide away anything you don't want eaten - spaniels are nuts!! I've had a springer/retriever cross and she was gorgeous but totally bananas! Ate through a box of CDs and a suitcase full of cuddly toys I'd had since I was a baby on two separate occasions. I was definitely a lot fitter when I had the dogs (and about half a stone lighter!).

I've put on about 3-4lb this month. Thinking about having to move off my ass and get back to normal before I have to get into my suit again next Friday (unless of course I find out I've got a BFP in which case the strategy doesn't really change but there will be more calories involved :) How has everyone else faired over the holibags?


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls how are you all??? Edinburgh, any update????
Well I went to bed last night with major abdominal cramps and lower back ache, had to take two painkillers and a hot water bottle to bed with me, thought AF was going to show her face through the night but woke this morning to no af and cramps have gone???? Tested and :bfn: I think I must be imagining symptoms that are just not there!!!! So frustrating :(


----------



## friskyfish

Betty I'm the same! Bad cramps all day & night....yet nothing this morning. I'm sure I'll start spotting today at some point! If not, I'll test again xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Still nothing and another BFN. A week late now. Climbing the walls...


----------



## friskyfish

Oh jeez, how frustrating, have you used your digi test yet? Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Yeah, it was the digital one I used this morning. Out of tests now. Going to wait till my cheapies arrive in the post now!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god Edinburgh.... That's so frustrating!!!! Hope it all ends well though, lets keep everything crossed!!! I have AF cramps and no AF!!! I know I am out, just want her to arrive so I can have my little cry and get on with it!!! Cycle 22!!!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

I'm in manchester now, just been to sister in laws who announced her pregnancy....:( 

Ive No cramps now & No spotting or af. Cd 31 tomorrow. Last cycle was 30 days xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Awwwww frisky.... Sis you know she was pregnant already???? It will be our turn soon my lovely :) xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Frisky, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Betty, you too, not out till the witch shows up. Tina, how you doing peeps? Momwife, what you feeling like now?


----------



## MomWife

I have been nauseated on and off since last night and today I have a fever blister on the corner of my lip.:growlmad: I have not had one of those in years!!!!! My oldest DD was playing in the kitchen with the the little one and she fell and broke broke of her front teeth in half. She broke them straight across. I took her to the dentist but come to find out that they wasn't open. The lady was rude to me and DH and everything. DH was about to go off on her. So then we just took her to the ER and they gave her some antibiotics and something for the pain. The Dr. told me that she would probably have to have a root canal on them and they will put caps on the teeth.:growlmad::cry: I remember whn I was a kid there were plenty of pediatric dentists that was open on the weekends and after hours. Time has changed. When I took her to the ER that's when the fever blister pop up. Had an stressful day!!!!!!! 

I am keeping my FX crossed for you ladies!!!!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning ladies. 8 days late and bfn again. Have given up on getting one now. Costing me a fortune I'm tests. I'm going to have to talk to my friend and mum about it our I'm going to go bananas!

Momwife, that's awful! Your poor DD. Must have been in so much pain. 

Frisky, how you holding up with sisinlaws news?

Still no AF ladies?


----------



## Bettyt63

Momwife.... I'm so sorry about your DD, bless her I hope she is ok, that's not a nice thing to happen. It's the same over here, all doctors surgerys and dentists are closed for the holidays, just the emergency rooms open :( hope she is not in too much pain!
Edinburgh, so you think your cycle is out of sync from being on the pill for a short time and then coming off it or do you feel pregnant??? I have seen lots of posts from other women that have not got their BFP until almost 10 days after AF was due so it is possible! Just very frustrating!!!
Well no AF for me but she is not due till tmrw and I also tested yesterday and bfn which is no surprise. I'm not have a great day today :( me and OH had a massive argument yesterday, we had a night out planned so we decided to make up and still go out but we ended up having another massive argument once we were out and the whole night ended up being a disaster. I just don't feel like I'm his priority anymore :( he never buys me flowers or does anything spontaneous, just feels like he doesnt need to make an effort anymore. He seems to be more concerned about having a night with his friends rather than me. So this all came out yesterday. All good fun hey??? I admit I'm a little touchy at the moment anyway and it's not helping that TTC is always on my mind.... Ugh, feel so bloody miserable :( glad I have somewhere to rant!!! Sorry for depressing everyone xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh betty, sorry to hear about your row, there's nothing worse. Maybe its a good thing it all came out, he may be more aware and make more of an effort now? Relationships can be hard, but as long as you can communicate with each other, im sure it will get sorted out. Plus your probably more sensitive with the whole ttc thing too. Chin up :)

Momwife, so sorry to hear about your little ones teeth. Hope they get sorted tomorrow. 

Edingburgh, will a blood test not confirm for sure if your pregnant or not?? How frustrating!

I didnt know my sister in law was pregnant no, but she got rushed into hospital yesterday as she was bleeding :( but they can't scan her till Monday , so she has to wait. Her cervix is still closed, so I guess that's a good sign.

Af not here for me yet, I'm on cycle day 31....did a test but it's negative. I've No cramps, No sore boobs like i normally have. It's weird. 

Gonna have a few drinks tonight, but not go mad. Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies , I was reading through this thread and I seen how supportive and inspiring you are to one another. I was hoping I could share some of my symptoms & get some advice. :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello DCM and you are very welcome to our thread!!! These girls are just fabulous and so supportive!!! How are you and what's your TTC story??

Edinburgh.... I'm with frisky, I think you should request bloods to be done.
Frisky.... I hope your SIL is ok, nothing worse than having to wait for a scan, that happened to me and it was the worst 4 days of my life! Hope that everything is ok with baby..... So you have tested again and it's bfn??? I have no more tests so will just wait for AF, I reckon she will be here on New Year's Eve!! Oh, can't wait!!!! :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: Tina..... How are you my lovely??? X


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi DCM - what are your symptoms? We're all a little nuts but that's a good thing on here. No one will chastise you if you start testing 2 DPO or want to share a truly bonkers dream with us!

I'm going to stop testing and if no AF by Friday I'll call and request the comparative bloods for the week after. I figure I may as well wait as long as poss before they go sticking things in me. 

Bloody long ass 2 week wait though!!!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Bettyt63 said:


> Hello DCM and you are very welcome to our thread!!! These girls are just fabulous and so supportive!!! How are you and what's your TTC story??
> 
> Edinburgh.... I'm with frisky, I think you should request bloods to be done.
> Frisky.... I hope your SIL is ok, nothing worse than having to wait for a scan, that happened to me and it was the worst 4 days of my life! Hope that everything is ok with baby..... So you have tested again and it's bfn??? I have no more tests so will just wait for AF, I reckon she will be here on New Year's Eve!! Oh, can't wait!!!! :)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome, well to start off I have been TTC since August 2012. After getting on Depo in Dec 2012 my cycles were out of wack for some time but they finally went back to normal after getting on BC pills and that was in Sept 2013. OH and I have been together for 3 years and this is just the perfect timing. :winkwink:



Edinburgh said:


> Hi DCM - what are your symptoms? We're all a little nuts but that's a good thing on here. No one will chastise you if you start testing 2 DPO or want to share a truly bonkers dream with us!
> 
> I'm going to stop testing and if no AF by Friday I'll call and request the comparative bloods for the week after. I figure I may as well wait as long as poss before they go sticking things in me.
> 
> Bloody long ass 2 week wait though!!!!

Hello sweetie, nice to meet you as well:hugs:. Well yesterday i was 5dpo and my symptoms included being overly tired , literally been in the bed all day. My tongue is sensitive for some strange reason as well. It burns whenever i eat something. A friend asked me today was I pregnant. He claims I'm showing signs. And another weird thing that i noticed was after using the bathroom i noticed my pee was light; almost clear. My pee is always yellow or dark yellow (from drinking soda's I'm guessing) but i haven't changed any of my eating or drinking habits so this all seemed strange to me.


----------



## tinadecember

Hello girls, I'm okay apart from I feel like I've been swallowing razor blades! Had a really sore throat for a couple of days just hope it's nothing nasty like tonsillitis :-( AF stopped last night so time to concentrate on cycle 6. 

Has anybody ever used any lubricants to help the spermies? I never get a massive amount of EWCM so was thinking of trying something to help but haven't a clue where to start! 

Its exciting that there's still no AFs!! Edinburgh, I agree with the girls I would suggest a blood test with your GP. That will definitely confirm it either way, the wait must be terrible for you hun. 

Frisky/Betty are either of you having any symptoms? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi Tina.... I have used preseed in the past, google it, it's really good. Worth trying anything I think :)
Massive migraine for me today :( means that AF is on her way, no symptoms and I just know its not my month.... 
Frisky, any update from you chick??? Edinburgh, still no AF?????
DCM, when will you test? Are you like us and start testing at 3dpo??? :)
Momwife, how is your daughter???


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies!! 

Welcome DCM :) Good luck towards your bfp! 

Well, No news here. No period for me, No symptoms of pregnancy or period. I'm 1-2 days late now. Bfn this morning! 
Sister in law baby is fine, it was a bleed on her placenta, so that's good news xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'll be testing on the 8th of January (sometimes I wanna cave in and do it now) ). I'm actually 7dpo. Symptoms so far includes : I had a really weird dream this morning , I had to wake up and look in my dream dictionary. That's weird for me because I never dream, I also had lower abdomen cramps (feels like af cramps), Ewcm that feels like lotion.


----------



## Edinburgh

Evening! No AF for me. Busy day and still not well. Little one has a chest infection, got to love the vacation of the year for my family immune systems. Feel better soon tina.
Blood test next monday. Might test tomorrow just for shitsngiggles. Sorry to hear about the migraine betty, rest up. Frisky, that's great that you are late. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. 
I recommend preseed. It's very good. Used it conceiving my daughter and we were pregnant 6 weeks after stopping condoms!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Frisky, when was the last time you tested?? Edinburgh, i can't believe how late you are!!! My AF was due today CD30, i had cramps all day and thought she had arrived earlier as I was very wet (sorry I know that's tmi!!!) and was greeted with lots of CM so I got my hopes up for about 10 minutes!!! I know she will arrive tmrw but if she hasn't arrived in the morning I will go out and get some tests as I want to have a drink tmrw night..... 
DCM, you're symptoms are looking pretty positive!!!! Keep us posted :)


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry to hear your little ones not well Edinburgh, hope she feels better soon. At least your bloods are booked in now, can't believe your period still isn't here.

We have just got back from Manchester, was a long drive. My little man isn't too good, his asthma is bad tonight, he's weasing alot.

Betty, I last tested today. Not going to test again now this week. I've been cramping a bit tonight, so Maybe she's just teasing me by being late? My periods are normally spot on every month! Hope yours stays away Xx 

I'm so tired, will sleep like a baby tonight xxx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks ladies, I'm hoping the results are good but I have some doubt in the back of my mind due to me TV since August 12'.


----------



## MomWife

Welcome :hi: dcm_mw12! 

FX for you ladies!! I hope to see another BFP on this thread soon! 

My DD went to the dentist today and she had to have 2 root canals done. :cry: She has to go back in 2 weeks so that they can finish the 2nd part of the root canal and they have to build her teeth up (the other half) so that her 2 teeth can look like the rest of her other teeth. The dentist said that he will have to put metal rods in the teeth that is remaning and then attach the the other half of the made up teeth. I hope I made any sense. I am kind of sad since she have to go to school with her teeth looking like that. But the good news is that right now, she is acting like her normal self. She is not in pain, which is a great thing! 


FX again for you ladies and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dcm_mw12

I got bored and was on you tube and I seen where people did homemade pregnancy test with urine and bleach. This is the one I tried. These are just fun things to pass the time by I suppose. I put the links below if anyone is interested. 

https://mypregnancytests.com

https://www.negativepregnancytest.com/homemade-pregnancy-test/


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning all and happy New Year's Eve!!!! AF has arrived for me :(
I'm going to have 10 minutes of being miserable and feeling sorry for myself and then I'm going to shape up and get ready to see in the new year, whoooop!!!!
DCM, will have a look at those links, I love peeing on a stick!!!!


----------



## Edinburgh

CD37, another negative test. 

I've had to abandon our real nappies for some disposables on account of the antibiotics doctor gave munchkin yesterday. 

Sorry to hear the witch arrived betty. Sounds like a good plan though re not letting her ruin your new year. 

Have a good one when it comes ladies x


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning girls, 

Betty,So sorry af has arrived for you. :hugs: At least you can have a drink tonight & get cracking on with your next cycle! You have your next appointment on the 7th too don't you betty? 

Momwife, that's such a shame for your DD. At least its getting sorted now & she's not in pain. 

Edingburgh, how's your little one feeling? When are your bloods again? 

Dcm....looks like I'll be digging out the bleach later! Haha any more symptoms for you?

I've been up all night, Joe has been bad with his asthma, so I've had broke sleep. I feel sick with tiredness. No af here, no symptoms of anything! Only a few cramps now and again. I'm wondering if I haven't ovulated for some reason, causing me not to have a period?? 

May be she's just late, we will see. I just don't feel pregnant, I know it's not my month.

What's everybody got planned for tonight?


----------



## friskyfish

Af here now, 3 days late. 

Think I'm just going to give up on this dream now girls, it's making me too depressed & ill. I can't go on each month with the same disappointment, it'll be 2 years of trying in March :( Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky..... I'm with you chick!!!! But, don't give up.... It's totally heartbreaking but there will be a BFP at some point for us!!! You are going for your tests and hopefully that will give you some answers which will mean you can move forward and get the help you need..... :) don't let it get you down, have a drink tonight and look forward to a new year!!! Sending you lots of big :hug: xxxxx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Aww Betty , sorry that ugly witch had to show her ugly face. Just keep & I'm sure next time will be better. I haven't had any symptoms, just lower abdomen cramps I get before af. They were so strong last night I was convinced af had shown but false alarm. I'm thinking of trying the toothpaste pregnancy test right now & see how that goes.


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Frisky..... I'm with you chick!!!! But, don't give up.... It's totally heartbreaking but there will be a BFP at some point for us!!! You are going for your tests and hopefully that will give you some answers which will mean you can move forward and get the help you need..... :) don't let it get you down, have a drink tonight and look forward to a new year!!! Sending you lots of big :hug: xxxxx


Thanks betty....was just having a moment. My cycle seems to be messed up this month! 3 days late...had a spot of blood & nothing else!! I'm usually full flow by now! Urrghhhh she's taking her time. 

Hope everyone has a good night tonight. I'll be in bed before 10..I'm so tired !!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Happy new years everyone !! Hope everyone have a safe holiday.


----------



## tinadecember

Happy new year girlies! Went out last night with Mark and my mum and dad, feel a little worse for wear this morning! Here's a picture of me and my lovely mum from last night

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/IMG_20140101_013704_zps3403b8be.jpg

Sorry girls that your AFs have arrived :-( my AF was late last cycle too, although I expected it because I ovulated later than normal. 

Thanks Betty for mentioning preseed, I will do some research into it! 

Back to work tomorrow girls, back to reality after a lovely 12 days off. Can't believe it's the start of a brand new year, suppose we should start making plans for a summer holiday! It'll be something to look forward to at least. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina!! Whit whoooo....Your Sooooooooo pretty!! :) Xx


----------



## MomWife

Happy New Year ladies!!! 

Tina, I love the pic! You and your mom are so pretty!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh thank you girls! That's a lovely thing to say. 

How are you feeling mom wife? Has the sickness kicked in yet? Have you got a date for your scan? 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, you're bloody gorgeous missus!!!!!! :)
It's so good to be able to put a face to the name....x


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies! Happy New Year! I'm so sorry AF has caused more heart ache for you betty and frisky. Please don't give up but do shout loud till you get some answers.

I'm not making resolutions this year. Gonna fly by the seat of my pants as always. Can't believe the hols are nearly over and that I'll be full time again in one short month! Feeling a bit depressed about spending less time with munchkin. 

I'm cd38 now and no af. No positive test either. Blood test on monday. 

Tina, that's a lovely photo peeps! Momwife, how is your daughter? Are you feeling ok? I don't feel great but don't want to say anything to my husband in case we are not pregnant and he thinks I'm nuts. 
X


----------



## dcm_mw12

Currently 9dpo, been feeling queasiness in my stomach & throat for some strange reason, still feeling fatigue, but I'm still getting those af cramps and that's what's really making me have dealt in the back of my mind that af will show up.

Btw beautiful picture Tina, you both look stunning.


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my word Edinburgh.... I can't believe AF is still not here for you!!!! I really hope the blood test shows you are pg, this must be so frustrating for you!!!! I'm sorry you will be going back full time to work, who is looking after munchkin for you while you go to work? 

DCM, when are you gonna test?? Your symptoms sound positive chick :)


I'm sure there is something wrong with me :( my periods are just getting worse every month. Very heavy and so painful even the painkillers the doctor has given me do not work. I also pass huge clots, ugh, I'm sure that's why I'm struggling to get pg. I know I have endo but I don't know how bad it is.... Anyone else have the same thing???


----------



## friskyfish

Dcm, those are Nice positive symptoms! When will you test?

Arrgghhh Edingburgh! How frustrating, bet your going crazy with it all now! Only a few more days to wait till bloods, stick in there! X

Betty, so sorry to hear about your periods. I ususlly suffer terribly, I loose a huge amount of clots, I go through boxes of tampons, the super plus ones too. And I've even had to come home from work because of the pain, I was given tablets to help eases the bleeding, but they act like a pill & can stop you getting pregnant, so I didn't bother with them. Maybe you should mention it at your appointment, they may investigate further. It could just be one of those things though, your not alone in this, so try not to worry betty :hugs: 

I say I usually suffer terribly as this cycle is WEIRD! 
So I was 2-3 days late with af, she arrived after I wiped when I went to the loo ( TMI sorry girls) it was a light pink...then nothing! Yesterday the same thing happened when I wiped just once though. So, I used a tampon & hardly anything there, just a light pinky lotiony. I'm normally bleeding heavily by now, soaking through a tampon ( they are that bad) No doubt she will be here in fully clotted flow tomorrow or later today, it's just odd, as I've never had her start like this before, it's normally bright red when I wipe! 

I'm going to attempt to get Xmas tree down today..I love Christmas, I'd have the decorations up all year if I could!! Haha Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks ladies I hope I get my bfp, I'll be testing on the 8th. Af is due on the 6th but I wanted to wait until I was 2 days late instead.


----------



## Edinburgh

Frisky, could it be break through or late implantation? Have you tested again?


----------



## friskyfish

I don't know Edingburgh, I'm just going to leave it and see how it pans out. It's just very unusual for me, I'm normally in agony, even my hubby said last night it's odd, as I'm usually curled up on the sofa in pain. I'm still cramping, as I have been throughout the 2ww really, but not painful as it normally is. 
Guaranteed now I've posted this, she will arrive full force!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, test!!!!! If its unusual for you it could be implantation bleed. Have you any tests at home????


----------



## friskyfish

No, I've no tests in. I'm just going to wait to see if she appears. I've Been doing the math...the last time hubby and I bd before ovulation was Sunday 15th. Which makes it too late for implantation? Unless I ovulated later than I thought & his swimmers stayed alive? There is nothing there when I wipe now, but if I use a tampon, it's a pink lotion like discharge. I'm not even wearing one now as it's uncomfortable. 
If nothing happens by tomoz, I'll think about testing...but I'm not feeling it girls xxx


----------



## tinadecember

ooooohhh that's interesting frisky! I'd deffo be inclined to test! I'm hoping AF doesn't show full force for you sweetie.

Betty, have you ever had a scan to see how bad your endo is? Sounds really painful what you're going through hun. I used to have terrible periods before having Evie and was suspected of having endometriosis because when I had a scan little polyp type things could be seen around my ovaries but I was never diagnosed with anything. 

DCM your symptoms are all sounding good hun! Only a couple more days to wait and then you will be able to find out for sure.

I mentioned to OH last night about trying pre-seed and his reply was "not to worry I've already ordered something" WOW! he must really want this as much as I do because it's not like him to suggest trying something new. He has ordered conceive plus, has anyone tried this/heard anything about it? On amazon it has just as many good reviews as pre-seed so I guess we should give it a go. 

Cycle day 8 today, I expect ovulation will happen between cycle days 16-18 not long to go! Might stark OPKing in a few days xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi frisky, just incase it might be worth using pads instead of tampons. Hope your proper period stays away.

Just back from sainsburys. Other half wouldn't let me buy more tests. He says I've to wait till I get my bloods done. Don't think he understands how I feel!


----------



## tinadecember

I don't think men do quite understand what it is like. Every month OH can tell that I'm symptom spotting and I always get "will you just try and chill out about it all please" to which I reply "I'm sorry, is it your body that this is happening to?? leave me alone!" haha. Although I don't want him to feel pushed out and not involved they don't understand that our hormones are raging and we just need to know one way or the other! xx


----------



## friskyfish

I get it too..."stay positive, stop thinking about it...it will happen!!" When reality is, it's all I think about! Maybe he's just trying to protect you from any more disappointment if you test again Edinburgh?

Well, af is definitely here now, what a strange beginning to my cycle. I've never had it like that before! Oh well, on to next cycle now..hubby home around fertile days, so that's good. He had his swimmers tested today too...had to giggle at him describing the room he had to do it in & the selection of `magazines' hahaha. 
I'm in pain now with my period! 

BITCH!! Arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

Ok...rant over! ;) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey, how are we all doing?? 
I'm loosing alot of blood, I'm in pain. Sounds disgusting, but it's leaking through to my clothing, I'm having to wear sanitary towels, which I never normally use! It's massive clots! :( I just want to stay indoors and curl up, but I have to go out to asda for tea tonight :(

Betty, has yours eased off yet?? Can't believe how similar our cycles are x 

It's blowing a tornado where we are, I've never seen winds like it. I swear i can feel my house wobbling it's that windy. Eeeeeeeek!! X


----------



## Edinburgh

Stay inside and stay safe everyone! Horrendous here. Freezing wind and driving rain but have heard it's worse south along coasts. 

I'm sorry af has gone to town on you ladies, I know what it's like. I bled through a towel into my sofa watching a movie last month! It's awful. Lots of tea and ibuprofen. 

Back at work today. Bit of a distraction from my current situ at least!


----------



## Wtbam

Friskyfrish, sorry you are in pain. My periods can be like that. The only thing that eases the pain other than strong painkillers, is lying on my back with my legs in the air! Sounds really odd but try it, it might help! You might want to lie on a towel though... found that out the hard way!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky, that sucks she has shown up :( so we only managed one BFP this cycle, come on momwife, throw some of your baby dust this way!!!! :)
Yes we are pretty similar in our cycles. I've always suffered from painful, heavy periods, mine is so bad I have to wear a super plus tampon and a night pad (through the day) at the same time, I normally bleed through a tampon after about 20 mins..... It's really horrible, I normally cancel most things when it's the first couple of days of my period.... I've had scans which shows up that I have endo but they can't see to what extent until they do a laparoscopy which will hopefully be on the cards next for me!!! Unfortunately endo and infertility runs in my family :( I'm back at the fertility clinic on Tuesday for the results of my HSG exam, hopefully that will give me some answers.


Anyway, how is everyone else???? Momwife how are you feeling and how is DD???
Edinburgh, how is your little one now? Any better? Can believe you still have no AF!!! My god, I hope she stays away for all the right reasons!!! My OH doesn't understand either, they haven't a clue what we go through emotionally and physically each month! Tina, sounds like your OH is more understanding! 
DCM have you tested yet????


----------



## dcm_mw12

friskyfish said:


> Hey, how are we all doing??
> I'm loosing alot of blood, I'm in pain. Sounds disgusting, but it's leaking through to my clothing, I'm having to wear sanitary towels, which I never normally use! It's massive clots! :( I just want to stay indoors and curl up, but I have to go out to asda for tea tonight :(
> 
> Betty, has yours eased off yet?? Can't believe how similar our cycles are x
> 
> It's blowing a tornado where we are, I've never seen winds like it. I swear i can feel my house wobbling it's that windy. Eeeeeeeek!! X

I have noticed that whenever I get a after ttc and convincing myself I'm preggors I always get heavy bleeding with clots. Seems strange to me , but I thought I was the only one getting these clots. When is your next testing day hun?


----------



## dcm_mw12

I haven't tested yet , I sometimes get embarrassed when buying pregnancy test


----------



## Edinburgh

Ugh, tested this evening. Still negative. Be 14 days late tomorrow. Looks like I've officially 'lost' a period. First time for everything.


----------



## dcm_mw12

I have af cramps like crazy and my CM is creamy and lotiony. I keep running to the bathroom because it keeps feeling like af but it's only the CM. Btw I'm 11dpo. Bad sign? Perhaps the coming of af?


----------



## tinadecember

I don't think that's a bad sign hun, CM should start drying up before your period arrives. 

Had some bad news yesterday girls :( my father in law had stage 4 esophageal cancer which I think I've mentioned before. He's been in hospital for a few days with septicaemia, an infection of the blood. Although he was on antibiotics for 3 days the doctors said that he just wasn't strong enough to fight off the infection and his organs started to shut down. He passed away yesterday morning at 10am 

Feeling numb right now, and angry. He was taken too soon. My heart feels broken. Will this get easier? I'm afraid for my OH because he's inconsolable. .. xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Tina :( :hugs: 

I'm so so sorry, that is such sad news. 

I know it's hard now, you will feel numb & not know what to do. Your poor OH.....All I will advise is just be there for him, which I know you will be. Listen to him & comfort him. I've never been in this situation....but I have lost people & it does get easier with time Tina.

My heart & thoughts go out to you right now. You know you can vent & chat on here. 

Stay strong beautiful Xxx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Tinadecember, I'm so sorry for your lost , I'm sending my condolences to you and your family. Stay Strong hunny, We're all here for you.


----------



## friskyfish

How you doing Tina my lovely?? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello frisky, im feeling okay its starting to sink in a little more now. We went to my DH mums house last night to cook her dinner and help her sort through some of his things because he was terrible for keeping absolutely everything and just throwing it in a cupboard or drawer. We found some diaries he had written in the 90s and had a good giggle reminiscing. I feel better knowing that she is coping with it all better than I expected. 

My DH is still not great, he's really up and down emotionally. One minute he's fine and the next he's in tears. He was really close to his dad though so I'm not expecting this all to be easy, I know it's going top take time. It's a great healer. 

We're both off work for the next week so we're going to help his mum organise the funeral starting on Monday

Thank you girls for your kind words, it means a lot knowing there's somewhere I can pour my heart out and somebody is there to listen

Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

I'm sorry for your loss, tina. My condolences to you and your husband. There's never anything you can say to make it better but we're thinking of you. X


----------



## MomWife

I am sorry for your loss Tina. You and your husband just try to take it one day at a time. The only thing you can do is be strong right now. :hugs:


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina, that's such sad news I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this sad time.... Stay strong. Much love to you :hugs:


----------



## Edinburgh

AF has turned up, 16 days late. Exactly 40 mins before I was due my blood test. At least it turned up before the blood test or I might have truly been spitting tacks. I guess I'm just glad to finally be sure, one way or the other. I am a little frustrated and worried about my cycles. I've never been irregular before and I'm hoping it's just on account of this monstrous virus thingy I came down with before Christmas (and still have). Otherwise I'm not sure how I'll ever know if I'm late, or when I've O'd again. And when I think of what I've spent on damn HPTs!! Not to mention missing out on mulled wine, sudafed and strepsils when I really needed them!

I was mortified telling my husband. 

Anyway. That's enough of all that. How are we all this gloomy Monday morning? Everyone and their houses survive the wacky tides and storms over the weekend? 

Tina, how are you doing sweetie?

Momwife, how are you feeling? Have you had a booking in appointment yet?

Me and shortie have swimming this morning and then I'm looking after my friend's little one this afternoon so she can go for her 12 week scan. I'm guaranteed to be wiped out by 5pm! I also have to start arranging a nursery place for my little person today if I'm going to be f/t at work by February. Oh the joys!

Not loving this particular Monday so far, but it can only get better!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh I'm sorry Edinburgh..... Hopefully it's just a one off and your cycles will return to normal now.... It must have been so frustrating for you! Our bodies can be very cruel to us sometimes :(

Tina.... How are you my lovely??? Sending you lots of love xxx

It's a typical depressing Monday! I have absolutely zero motivation. I'm still in my pj's need to get some energy from somewhere and sort myself out!!!!
How is everyone today??


----------



## Wtbam

Sorry to hear that Edinburgh, I can imagine how you are feeling being in a similar limbo myself. 

Hope you are holding up Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, im doing okay. It's been 3 days now since he's passed and I think I'm all cried out, I physically can't do it anymore! So instead I'm trying to remember the good times we had with him. 

Edinburgh I can't believe your period turned up! That's so shitty :-( I hope like you said it's because of a virus and your cycle gets back to normal after this one! 

Im on cycle day 12, I've only just realised too that I'm all out of OPKs! And there's not enough time now before ovulation happens to order them so I guess I'm just going off cervical position and cramps this cycle! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... It's such a hard process to go through.... It will get easier in time but its going to be tough few weeks for you and your family. How is your hubby holding up???

I'm at the fertility clinic today getting all my results back.... My app is at 3pm so will let you all know how it goes :)

Hope everyone is ok today and everyone is safe in this horrendous weather xx


----------



## MomWife

Tina, I am happy that you a bit better. :hugs:

Edinburgh, I just knew that AF was not going to show up for you. I am so sorry!! I have an appt in February since my Dr. is all booked up!! Well at least I have my prenatal vitamins. 

Betty, Keeping my FX for you!! I hope everything goes well today!

I have been sick.:growlmad: I just don't want to do anything at all. I hope I feel better in a month or less. I have to go back to work tomorrow, I hope it all goes well. The kiddies was out of school due to the weather on Monday and today.


----------



## tinadecember

Betty any news on your results? 

My hubby is okay, I'm starting to see him pick up a bit now so I'm happy about that. There's nothing worse than knowing somebody that you love is hurting and there's not much you can do or say to make them feel better. 

Our conceive plus lube arrived today. Gonna test it out tonight, probably going to ovulate in the next 2 or 3 days. This cycle is flying by, can't believe I'm gonna be in the TWW again this time next week! 

Ahh mom wife sorry that the sickness has kicked in! It is a good sign though that everything is progressing as it should xxx


----------



## dcm_mw12

These cramps see killing me , I'm 3 days late. Lower abdominal pain & I still have the creamy white cm. Haven't had the courage to test yet because I don't wanna be disappointed.


----------



## MomWife

dcm_mw12, keeping my fx for you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## dcm_mw12

MomWife said:


> dcm_mw12, keeping my fx for you!!!!:hugs:

Thank you so much :)


----------



## tinadecember

Fingers crossed hun! Are your cycles normally the same length every month? 

Think today may be ovulation day but if not then deffo tomorrow. Been crampy all day but I've ran out of OPKs haven't I! Started using the conceive plus lube this cycle too, I mean I do have some EWCM but there's nothing wrong with adding a bit more slippery stuff is there. I guess we will see if it's worked in 2 weeks time xx


----------



## MomWife

dcm_mw12 said:


> MomWife said:
> 
> 
> dcm_mw12, keeping my fx for you!!!!:hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much :)Click to expand...

You are welcome!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## MomWife

Here is some :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for all you wonderful ladies!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hey girls how is everyone? Tina, how are you my lovely?
DCM, any news??? Have you tested???

I had my app on Tuesday at the fertility clinic and all looks good with my uterus and tubes and nothing nasty so that is great news!!! Only thing is my latest tests for my progesterone levels are very low (3!!!!) so I have to have 2 more months of testing this, so this is the fifth lot of progesterone tests I've had, talk about being thorough!!! 
I go back in march for the results.... More waiting!!!
So, in the mean time I'm taking matters into my own hands. I started yoga classes this week (need to try and de-stress) and I'm starting reflexology for fertility next week!!! Whoop! Very excited..... Its £25 per session so it's pricey but its worth a try :)
What's everyone up to this weekend????


----------



## tinadecember

Betty glad that all came back okay with your uterus and tubes  how can you get progesterone levels to rise? Has the doctor recommended anything? 

I'm fine hun, back to work on Monday after my week off on bereavement leave. To be honest I'm looking forward to it it'll be good to get back to normality. 

Me and mark have been at it like rabbits for a few days haha m I'm determined to catch the egg this month! ! I'm cramping as I type this actually so ovulation is either happening right now or will do in the next 24 hours xxx


----------



## PusherLuvGirl

Hey ladies!

I did a disappearing act but I'm back! How is everyone?

Tina I'm glad you're doing well.

Betty I too had low progesterone levels.. At the time I had crappy doctors who just sent me away and told me to keep taking the pill. Smh.

I'm 3 days late for my period now. I had a negative test on the 8th but haven't so tested since. I'm not sure what's going on. I've actually had bad sickness ((throw up included)) and really sore nip nips.

Baby Dust to all! xo


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi luvgirl welcome back..... That sounds positive!!! When are you testing next???? How low was your progesterone??? Mine is pretty low but I still managed to get pregnant back in July I think that's why they are repeating the tests AGAIN.... Yes Tina, low progesterone is easily treated with clomid so I may get started on fertility drugs in march (fingers crossed!!) I'm glad you're feeling a bit better Tina, sometimes it is nice to get back to some sense of normality to help you get through these difficult times.... Big :hug: to you.... Our fertility doctor said that having sex 3 times a week if enough to catch the egg so tats the method we are trying this cycle..... All good fun.
Frisky, edinburgh you're quiet, is everything ok???
Momwife, how are you my lovely???? X


----------



## Bettyt63

DCM, have you tested???? :dust: to you xx


----------



## PusherLuvGirl

I got my first progesterone testing in 08/2011 and my levels were at 3.2 which is extremely low. At the time I was ttc but my old (crappy) doctor never mentioned clomid and just threw me on the pill. It wasn't until last year in 09/13 (new doctor) that I was placed on clomid and things seem to be going uphill.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Bettyt63 said:


> DCM, have you tested???? :dust: to you xx

Omg yes I am so disappointed and just feel like giving up. I tested 15 minutes ago and bfn.(then I look on the test and it says expired 11/2013) they should not be selling expired test. Still no sign of af and I'm 4 days late


----------



## tinadecember

I'd take the test back to where you got it from hun and demand they exchange it! That's a bit out of order! 

Hey pusherluv, your symptoms sound great! Sore nips was my first symptom with my DD so fingers crossed its the same for you! 

Betty I tried sex 3 times a week last cycle and didn't catch the egg yet again! So I'm trying the complete opposite approach this time. I giggle at myself every cycle because I'm racking my brains to think of something that we haven't tried yet. Had a conversation with OH and we've agreed that if I'm not pregnant by March which I think will be cycle 9 then we're going to check that everything is okay with our GP. 

Frisky and Edinburgh have been quiet for days! Not heard a peep from them xx


----------



## Bettyt63

To be honest Tina, I've tried everything! DTD every other day, doing it every day, doing it in the morning, keeping my legs up for 3 hours after, pre-seed, vit B12 etc, etc..... The month I actually fell pregnant we only did the deed 3 times in the whole cycle so who knows the magic formula!!! I think stress has a huge factor which is why I'm going to try and de-stress over the next couple of months :) easier said than done x


----------



## tinadecember

I agree with you on the stress thing. My older sister and her husband were TTC baby 2 for well over 12 months with no luck, she was really obsessing over it. Then out of the blue her husband lost his job which completely took her mind off TTC and believe it or not, that cycle she fell pregnant and her baby was due yesterday but is yet to make an appearance! 

I'm a little anxious about how I'm going to feel around a brand new baby when she does arrive. It's so easy to say ahhh ill be fine and then end up seething with jealousy xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning ladies, sorry for the absence, just needed a bit of time to get my head together after what happened Monday. I wasn't too gutted. Without a BFP I wasn't counting my chickens, and any time that passes just allows us to save to be in a better position when another baby arrives. But at the same time, I'm never 16 days late!!
Anyway, the monster is REALLY bad. I had to take Tramadol on Thursday night because I felt like I was being repeatedly stabbed. I won't go into the nastiness of the clots - definitely TMI, but I think being so late has definitely had a negative impact on my body. 
Other than all that I've just been busy getting back into work. Lots of project initiations this week for the first quarter and lots of big planning meets. Too many meetings and not enough time to do my action points has meant some pretty late nights! 
Shortie got her last anti-biotic last monday, seemed to get better and then was up all last night sick. We're both shattered today and hubbie is out at his open uni tutorials so I won't even get a nap in and we desperately need groceries. This cold she caught from my Mum. I really can't handle another cold this winter - it'll be my 5th and I can feel it coming. 
I think the only difference this winter is that I'm unfit compared to my usual self so I've re-joined the gym by work and me and the marketing manager are going to go on our lunch breaks. I just don't have the energy to go back out into the cold when I'm home from work and finished the dinner and bathtime/bed routine with munchkin. Hopefully it'll keep my stress levels in check too. I have a lot to do since we went from 4 project managers to 1! 40 mins three times a week is better than sweet nothing.
OK, that's my news. Betty, great news about your tubes being in order. At least progesterone is something identifiable that they can give you treatment to help with, though I don't know whether Clomid has any side effects?? De-stressing sounds good - I love yoga, it's amazing for some low impact in your own head time.
Momwife, I'm so sorry you're getting sick. I had 20hr a day nausea in my first pregnancy for about 8 weeks and I was about ready to jump off a bridge with it. I couldn't travel on the bus without having to get off multiple times on my way home for fear of throwing up on a commuter! It's miserable but you won't know yourself when it goes away - anything else seemed bearable after that.
Tina, I'm glad your hubbie is starting to look up at things again. It's hard after a loss. I'm sure TTC with such ardour will help lift you both slightly ;)
Frisky, you OK peeps? 
DCM, how are you doing? Welcome back pusherluv.

Have a lovely weekend people... babydust x


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'm going to the clinic tomorrow to get tested. This wait is making everything so hard


----------



## tinadecember

So sorry Edinburgh that your AF was terrible :-( sounds like you've had a tough time this cycle. Hopefully it's the last AF you'll have to endure for 9 months! 

DCM still no AF?? How many DPO are you now? Hoping it's your cycle hunni 

Think I might be 1 or 2 DPO today. Pretty sure I ovulated on cycle day 16. Of course it's far too early for any symptoms yet but I'll keep everyone up to date if I experience anything over the next few days xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies....Sorry I've not been on here for a few days. With Joe bk at school, Me work & getting the dog & I've literally not stopped! 
I've not caught up on all the posts yet, I'm just checking in! ....when I've got Joe & dog settled, I will have a read with a brew & see how your all doing! Nearly 2ww time again! Time flys! 
Chat later! Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

It always feels like af is coming but I'll know tomorrow for sure hopefully after I come from the clinic. My stomach has been doing strange things, it's scaring me a bit. You now how you usually get stomach pains and movement when your hungry? Well it's like that minus the pain and I'm always hungry even right after eating



tinadecember said:


> So sorry Edinburgh that your AF was terrible :-( sounds like you've had a tough time this cycle. Hopefully it's the last AF you'll have to endure for 9 months!
> 
> DCM still no AF?? How many DPO are you now? Hoping it's your cycle hunni
> 
> Think I might be 1 or 2 DPO today. Pretty sure I ovulated on cycle day 16. Of course it's far too early for any symptoms yet but I'll keep everyone up to date if I experience anything over the next few days xxx

Tina when are you testing again? I'm 20dpo and 6 days late, it always feels like af Is coming but when I check it's that same cm I have been experiencing since ovulation day.


----------



## tinadecember

I won't be testing for ages yet hun I'm only 2DPO and im normally quite patient and don't bother testing I'd rather just wait and see if AF arrives. Are you certain about the day that you ovulated? I'm trying to come up with solutions as to why you'd be so late but still getting negative tests! Xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

tinadecember said:


> I won't be testing for ages yet hun I'm only 2DPO and im normally quite patient and don't bother testing I'd rather just wait and see if AF arrives. Are you certain about the day that you ovulated? I'm trying to come up with solutions as to why you'd be so late but still getting negative tests! Xx

I had only took 1 test (the one that was expired). I'm just like you too, I hate testing I usually wait till AF shows up. But since I'm seeing a doctor tomorrow I'll know for sure and can ask questions.


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh DCM..... That all sounds positive especially as you have only tested with an out of date test!!! Good luck for tmrw, I hope you get a BFP!!!! Keep us posted....
Tina, that's gone so quick! You're now back in the 2WW.... :)
Frisky, sounds manic in your house! 
Edinburgh, how are you my lovely??? I'm hoping your cycle this month will be straight forward and no messy you about, what CD are you now???
Momwife, morning sickness is a pain in the butt!!! I had it with my DD right up until I was 4 months. Many a time I threw up in the street (I carries sick bags everywhere!) I lived in London at the time and I'm sure people thought I was just some crazy drunk on the street!!! 
Nothing to report my end, I'm only CD13, booking my reflexology session tmrw, if any of you get time google reflexology for fertility, it's really interesting :)
X


----------



## Bettyt63

Luvgirl, have you tested again???? Any news for us???? :)


----------



## friskyfish

Welcome back luvgirl....have you tested again yet? Let's hope the BFN was due to the expired test! 

Edingburgh...Sorry your period has been so bad, sounds like she was making up for lost time with her being so late. Hope your cycle returns to normal for you hun. My periods are ridiculous each month....I'd have had to take the day off work with my last one, but luckily I was off due to Xmas.
Betty, are you starting on Clomid then? That's a good start for you, March will soon be here. 
Tina, how's things with you and your family? Thinking of you. 
Dcm!! Any more News?
Momwife, how you doing lady?? Have you any appointments through for a scan or is it too soon yet? 

My next appt at fertility clinic is 3rd Feb....hubby will get his results back this week some time. I've Been testing testing testing my sugars & keeping them tightly controlled, need to keep it up.

Had a busy week, Monday I was in A&E with Joe for suspected appendicitis.....thankfully it wasn't that, he has a rumbling appendix which can cause pain, have to keep an eye on him for signs of it getting worse. The whole day was draining, especially as hubby was away. We got dog on Friday.....I'm knackered!! Haha walking everywhere, I'm not used to it. 
He's really well trained, does whatever you say. If only he could pick up his own s**t.....he'd be perfect! Haha

Funny you should mention preseeed Tina, I completely forgot I had some...I didn't use it the last 2 cycles....gonna be using this one though! 

Both my sister in laws are pregnant....My husband Is really jealous as am I. He rang me the other day as one sister had her 20 week scan & is having a boy. She has decided on the name George!! 

This is the name we had chosen if we were to ever have a boy, so hubby was slightly pissed off!! It's not her fault...It's just so frustrating! 
He's home tomorrow...May try and do the deed every other day! It's bloody hard though (excuse the pun) when he's been away for some time! Just wanna get to it as much as we can!! 
Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello lovelies! 

Sorry to hear about Joe frisky! that doesn't sound good, I bet you was worried sick! Evie has really been suffering with constipation for a couple of weeks now. It all started around christmas time she was struggling to go and when she did she was screaming in pain because it was hurting her so much. So the doctor gave her lactolose which he said would soften her stools and it didn't, it just made her want to go all of the time and get stomach cramps. So now her stools have gone back to normal but she's terrified of going! She won't push so everytime she does need to go she just holds it in until it forces its way out.

Feel so terrible on her :-( 

This is my first time using pre-seed frisky, I've read great reviews on it so we will just wait and see! 

I'm 4DPO now, (o)(o) are sore and have been since ovulation day. Why it took 9 days last cycle I'll never know! 

DCM any updates hun on your doctors appointment?? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi everyone.... How are you all???
Frisky, how is your son? Any better??? Doesn't feel like everyone around us is pregnant??? I have 5 of my friends pregnant at the moment.... You can't make this stuff up!!!
Tina, I've had a terrible time with my little girl. She has been potty trained for ages but started holding in her poo about 7 months ago, it was an awful time as she would be sweating and shaking because she needed to go but wouldn't. Doctor gave me movicol (did absolutely NOTHING) and some pesarries which helped a little, it's a psychological thing, once they overcome the fear in their heads then it will get better.... Thankfully my LO is over that phase:)
Frisky, if my next two tests come back again with low progesterone then yes, I will be able to start taking clomid..... Whoop!!! 
I've been to my second yoga class today and I have my reflexology session tmrw, feeling very relaxed so its having an effect. :)

Luvgirl, DCM, any news for us????


----------



## tinadecember

ahh Betty that puts my mind at rest knowing that another mummy has gone through it! I'm worried sick thinking she's going to be like this for years, I even had visions of having to pick her up from primary school because she needs to go but won't!

When she needs to go she starts screaming and bending over in pain, no matter how much I tell her it won't hurt she still won't push! Like you said though, it's just getting them over the fear, I'm hoping things will get better soon. 

Guess what guys I forgot to mention, my sister had her LO on Saturday. A baby girl, they have called her Destiny. So I'm an auntie again and after seeing her gorgeous scrunched up little face and chubby arms I feel more broody than ever. I might just have to steal her! It sucks seeing pregnant people, don't you just feel that even when you're in the asda doing your food shop that every friggin woman that passes you with her trolley has this massive bump on show! grrr it needs to be our turn! xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ha, Tina... That made me chuckle..... I'm convinced pregnant come out to taunt me!!! I see them everywhere :)
I'm sorry Evie is going through this, it was a real frustrating time for me, we got there in the end (with lots of bribing! I had to buy her dolls every time she went for a poo!!!) it will pass, just try and comfort her and throw in some bribes :)
Congrats on being an aunt again, it will be our turn soon (fingers crossed!!!!!!) x


----------



## tinadecember

haha I've been trying the bribing. We were in a cafe a few days ago and off she started with "my bums sore, I need a poo" so after about 5 trips to the loo and everyone in the cafe thinking I belong in a mental asylum, (either that or I've got serious water work issues) I said to her "please do a poo for mummy and I will buy you a treat" so off she went and of course she did a bloody poo!!!! 

so because she did I ended up £9.99 down in the next shop! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaa ha takes a whole new meaning to 'spending a penny!' ;) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

May be a silly question, but what does watery CM mean?? I can't ever remember having the 'egg white CM' as is supposed to happen at ovulation?? 
According to my dates, I should be ovulating this weekend, so looking out for signs now as I've no opk's......I had watery cm last night & was wondering if anybody else had this?

Sorry for TMI for breakfast! Haha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning frisky!!!! We all love a bit of TMI over brekkie!!! I've never been quite sure what CM is the 'right' stuff, all I know is that watery CM is good as it means the little swimmers can easily swim through the stuff! I would get to it missus :)


----------



## tinadecember

watery CM is the best kind! it means you're VERY fertile! 

hows everyone doing today? anybody heard from DCM? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

All good Tina...... Feeling rather relaxed this cycle :) it's a miracle!!!
DCM, what's going on???
Momwife how are you my lovely???


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies I guess I'm back at the start line, at just got me this morning. We'll on Monday or went to the doctors and the test of course said bfn and they told me to come in a week from then to test again but I guess it's a fresh start. How have you ladies been?


----------



## tinadecember

ahh big hugs DCM :-( that's 2 of us ladies this cycle that have been reeaaaalllly late for our periods. what the hell is going on with our bodies??? xxx


----------



## dcm_mw12

tinadecember said:


> ahh big hugs DCM :-( that's 2 of us ladies this cycle that have been reeaaaalllly late for our periods. what the hell is going on with our bodies??? xxx

Thank you so much , but I'm not going to let this discourage me. It would've been a great birthday gift though. As of now I'm on CD1.


----------



## tinadecember

No hunni don't let it discourage you, get back on the horse and join our crazy 2ww chats. You know you'd miss it if you gave up xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Lol yes I surely would miss it. Thanks a lot. How's everything going with you so far?


----------



## friskyfish

Oh noooooo, I'm sorry dcm! We all feel your pain! Let's think positive for your next cycle! X

Well, hubbys results came back...everything seems to be in working order...a few of his swimmers are the wrong shape, making them swim in the wrong direction, but only a small percentage, not enough to be infertile. He's been advised to take a zinc supplement & eat more fish & vegetables. 

The doctor told him that we should be having intercourse every 2-3 days...& also when he's away, he must ...well...you know! Haaha to regenerate his sperm! So, we are trying to hold out till Friday!! The doc also said him being away alot is an important factor & to give it a year after he leaves the navy! 
I hope the fertility clinic don't say this, as I can't wait another year!! He leaves in September! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Everything is okay DCM, to be honest I don't think we've done it again this month. Just feel very very normal. 

Frisky, that's good news about your OH! at least there is still a really good chance of catching the egg, even if some of his swimmers are a bit confused haha. I haven't ever heard of men taking zinc supplements before, what is it supposed to do?

I've mentioned to OH about taking some kind of supplement next cycle if we haven't conceived and if zinc does some good I might mention that to him aswell xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hellooo, Zinc apparently helps to increase sperm levels, the volume & count. It also increases testosterone levels. We have bought some zinc today. 

Having a bad day with hubby. He's home & just seems to nag at me & notice things I've NOT done around the house. Really annoyed, as I'm on my own down here with Joe, no family to help. Feel a bit like the good work I'm doing is getting unnoticed.....I'm really pissed off to be honest, I'm not talking to him as he's upset me. Going to have a hot soak in the bath later & hope we are ok. I hate falling out with him. :( Xx


----------



## friskyfish

On a happier note....I went to see my diabetic nurse today, my sugars have come right down, which is good. Need to stick at it, she's now referring me to a consultant, then after I've met with him I'm going to be able to see the diabetic midwives for some pre conception planning xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls and happy Friday!!!!
DCM I'm really sorry the witch arrived, don't lose hope :) 
Tina, how are you my lovely??? What cd are you now??? 
Frisky, good news about hubby's swimmers, not so good news that he has pissed you off! I get that sometimes from my OH, telling me the house is not always clean and tidy etc.... Er, hello! I work part time, look after a 2 year old, run my own business and do as much housework, washing, cleaning as I can fit in!!! Sometimes they forget themselves, I hope he has come crawling back to you with his tail between his legs and an apology :) 
Also I hope the fertility clinic don't say you have to wait a year, I'm sure they won't. We were also told to have sex three times a week so that's what we have done this cycle (every other day more or less) my sister had a dream 2 nights ago that I was pregnant...... Hope her premonition is correct :)
Went to reflexology on wed, was really great!!!! Nice and relaxing if nothing else.
One thing I will say about my cycle this month is I've had absolutely zero ovulation pain, normally I ache a lot and have pretty bad ov pains but nothing??????

Edinburgh, momwife, luvgirl..... How are you all????


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies, 

Frisky, I think men sometimes forget just how tough it is being a working mum, cleaning a house, doing the food shop and trying to fit in time to be a mummy too. I hope he's apologised to you! 

I'm 7DPO today. Not feeling pregnant just feel normal! 

It's my FILs funeral today, so a very early start and off to my in laws to make sure my MIL is okay xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies, 

Tina, bless you....Good luck with it all today, it won't be easy. Thinking of you my lovely xxx 

Betty, I know this sounds thick, but where abouts do you have ovulation pain? I don't recall me getting pains, but on Wednesday at work, I had a terrible pain, but it was on my right hand side & not as low as where ovaries are, so God knows?? When is af due for you? I'm due the 31st

I am so unbelievably tired today, I fell asleep early last night, then work up at midnight & couldn't get back to sleep. Hubby & I are ok, we haven't really spoke about it, but think he will think twice before he opens his mouth again. He thinks I'm too sensitive, maybe I am...but he's only back for a short time & it annoys me that he has to go on about trivial things

IT DOESN'T MATTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahaha....Going to get down to it later, luckily he's home around ovulation! Still no idea what exact day that actually is! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family today.... :hug:
Tina, you have a lot going on at the minute so you probably are too pre-occupied to 'feel' pregnant, it's still early days for you, when are you testing (or are you going to wait for AF to arrive???
Frisky, my ov pains are more like dull aches, very low down and I normally feel it on both sides and also in my lower back, this cycle I've had absolutely no pains, cramps, nothing. I know I have ovulated as I had some pretty fertile CM yesterday and day before (and lots of it, sorry TMI!!) I normally ov between CD15-18 and I'm currently CD18. AF is due for me also on 31st (we are totally in sync!!) I refuse to test this month unless she is late! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks girls  we gave him a fantastic send off, had a few too many drinkies so I have a bit of a sore head this morning. Gonna make a brew with some biccies and tackle the cleaning. 

I still feel not pregnant girls, I just have all of my usual PMS signs. Blahhhh wish AF due date would hurry the hell up. Think she's due in approx 4 days xxx


----------



## wantinggirl

Hi ladys since this thread is still going i thought i would join in.i'm 7dpo ovulated early this month on cd12 which was 3 days early well i'm not stressing to much since i didn't get to dtd that day.dtd 2 days b4 and didn't get to dtd until 2 days after.i think i'm out because we didn't bed on o day as i said i'm 7 dpo and i feel so wet like i peed on myself sorry tmi.we used preseed on the 2 days after yes late i know but i wanted to at least see what it felt like.lol i have been super wet every since.


----------



## dcm_mw12

I hope you get the bfp you have been waiting for. Fingers crossed hun? 

Anymore updates?


----------



## MomWife

FX for you Tina!! I hope everybody is doing well so far. :hugs:

I am doing ok but still cannot eat my regular foods. I have not been on here too much lately since I do not feel like doing anything. :growlmad:


----------



## tinadecember

The only symptom I'd say I've had for 2 days which could be completely not pregnancy related too and totally TMI is strange bowel movements. I've had really soft, green stools for 2 days haha lovellyyyyy! 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies! 

Tina...how are the bowel movements doing? Haha

Welcome wantinggirl...any more symptoms for you? Glad you said you ovulated early, I think I ovulated early on cycle day 14 of a 31 day cycle. 

I'm really annoyed as I forgot to preseed AGAIN this month!! Hubby & I have not been doing it every day ( it's normally twice a day when he's home) we did it on Tuesday, Friday & today.....as I Said before, I think I ovulated Tuesday/wed ...I say think as I'm not 100% just going off watery CM & pains I had on Tuesday. 
Hubby said today he's getting a bit fed up with the whole 'baby' thing....don't get me wrong, he's desperate for one...he means the technicality of it all, having to wait every other day, weather or not we have preseeded, etc etc...I understand where he's coming from, I miss the spontaneous, worry free sex!! 

Anyway, enough of me moaning on!...My healthy food regime starts tomorrow, my juice plus shakes arrived on Saturday, so I'll be starting those tomorrow :) 

Momwife, sorry to hear your feeling blahhhhhh, I hope your feeling better & more energised soon, it's always hard the first trimester xxx 

Betty, how are you lady? Any symptoms? 
Can't believe it's 2ww time again, time is flying! 

Edingburgh, how are you my lovely? Where abouts are you in your cycle now? 

Well....Mr Selfridge is on tonight, I love it....Jeremy Piven is my guilty pleasure, I love his beard in it! So that's my night sorted! Haha Xx


----------



## wantinggirl

Hi frisky hru? I'm 8dpo not really any symptoms as i said i think i'm out before my wait started :( checked my cervix yesterday it's still high it stayed high last month tho have brown cm not on my undies tho just finger when i checked.i know tmi lol started cramping right after i checked it then stopped.today i just feel wet having watery cm so i'm just waiting for af


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh....You could still be in even though you bd 2 days before. How long have you been TTC? X


----------



## wantinggirl

This is our 3rd month ttc my 1st i took a opk dtd bam gt pregnant my 2nd wasn't trying he was a surprise now trying for the 3rd i'm taking supplements but we just missed the mark this month:(


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello everyone..... How are you all?? 
Tina, how you doing??? Any more symptoms??? Frisky, are you starting juice plus???? I did it for 2 weeks to kick start my diet :) my friend is a rep for juice plus and she has been doing it for a while, she found out she was preggers a few weeks ago!! 
Momwife, sorry you're not feeling too hot!!! It won't last forever, rest when you can and try eating some dry crackers (you're probably already doing what you can) 
Well, I have done as much as I can this cycle. We have done as the fertility doctor told us, DTD every other day from CD10. I had a dream last night I was pregnant and it was SO real, woke up and to tell myself it was just a dream :(
Wantinggirl, welcome and GL, keep us posted on your symptoms.
Edinburgh, how are you my lovely???


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Hows everyone doing today? Frisky & betty cannot believe you guys are in your 2WW again! how quick has that gone?!?! 

I'm 10DPO today, AF is due in the next 48 hours! My bowels seem to be back to normal now haha but last night I noticed that my boobs were throbbing and my nipples are sore if I squeeze them. This could be totally NOT pregnancy related and due to my AF being just around the corner but I'm keeping my little fingers crossed that it is because there is a little bubba developing inside. 

ahhh I feel fed up! Can't cope with another month of this... you girls deserve a medal going on for so long. After 6 months I already feel like giving up. 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning betty, yes I'm starting juice plus...I am also a rep for them :) I stopped doing it though in the run up to xmas...I really like it, makes me feel energized & I find it helps stabalize my blood sugars too.
How many dpo are you now betty? No symptoms as such here, just extreamly tired...think its due to the cold, dark weather though xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina.... It sucks every month when AF arrives and the whole process starts all over again but we still keep on at it!!!! I still believe I will get my sticky BFP at some point, it's just taking a bit longer than expected..... You will also get yours soon! Hopefully this month :)
Frisky, I'm 4 DPO and feel totally normal :) I really wanted to stick with juice plus but found skipping a meal for a juice just too hard!!! Do you make much money from being a rep????


----------



## tinadecember

It does suck, the whole bloody process sucks!!! I hope we all get our happy ending.

4DPO is still super early to be feeling anything hun, with any luck the symptoms will start in a few days xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh sorry Tina, we must have posted at the same time this morning....I wasn't ignoring you :) 
It does suck month after month....but I tell you what, it makes you more determined....I have days where I feel like giving up on the whole TTC, but I really can't....plus I'd miss you all too much ;) 

Your sore boobies sound good! Let's pray af doesn't show! 

Betty, I'm not earning much as a juice plus rep....but I've not really been trying to be honest. A couple of friends of mine are making thousands from it, have even given up their normal jobs. The shakes can be hard, but I find after a few days, your body gets used to it & fills up from them....we will see how I go on. 

No symptoms for me, I'm getting fluttering sensations in tummy again, but I think this is a regular normal thing for me as it seems to be happening each month. Bloody annoying when I can't pinpoint my ovulation date :( I'm making a promise to myself NOT to test this cycle! It seems to jinx me.

Hmmmmmm I'm sure I say this every single month!!! :wacko:


----------



## wantinggirl

Thanks betty i failed to mention my of is not the father of my 2 other kids 9dpo today no symptoms 2 report i'm really tired just want to sleep woke up at 3 to use the bathroom and at 6 i don't feel i am preggo tho still discharge pain in my right side lasted almost all day yesterday. it's gone now.so how is everyone else?


----------



## friskyfish

Blurrrrgghhhhh

That's how I feel today girls!! Feel run down & tired....plus I'm starting with a cold I think! 

Lots of watery cm going on....according to ovulation predictor, I ovulated Saturday, making me 3dpo....but I really think I ovulated earlier like weds, is that possible? Which would make me around 6dpo! Arrgghhhhh I hate not knowing!! 

Feel so unsexy at the min, I have no libido at all!! What's wrong with me?? I just want to sleep!! X


----------



## wantinggirl

It is possible to ovulate early especially if you have changed your routine or started vitamins or something of that nature i ovulated at cd 12 which i confirmed with 2 opk my temp drop then rise after.i'm 10 dpo waiting for af i'm not taking any tests this month unless she is late .


----------



## tinadecember

Afternoon girls, 

Frisky, watery CM is always good!hope that more symptoms start to appear for you over the next few days. I didn't think for a second that you were ignoring me the other day, don't worry about it  

Betty are you still feeling all normal or are some symptoms appearing out of the woodwork?

I'm 11DPO today girls, AF is due tomorrow if she's coming. My boobs and nipples feel really heavy and sore and have been for 2 days. I mean they have been sore since 1DPO but the last 2 days feel a lot more intense. I hope it's not due to AF being around the corner!! STAY AWAYYYYYYYYY 

I feel eager to test this month which isn't like me so if AF hasn't arrived by Thursday then I think I'll have to purchase an FRER xxx


----------



## tinadecember

It's deffo possible to ovulate early or late. I ovulated 2 days later than normal last cycle so I'm guessing it's possible to ovulate early too. xx


----------



## tinadecember

Well girls I'm feeling crampy... I know now that this deffo isn't my month again! predicting full flow AF in the next 24 hours xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hellooo ladies, how are we?

Tina, any developments?? Are you testing?

Betty, how are you? Any symptoms?

I'm still getting lots of wet cm...tmi sorry, but had to leg it to the loo at work yesterday because of it! 

Today I got stabbing pain in boobs, but was only for about a minute. Don't know why I do this to myself, always see symptoms! You think after almost 2 years I'd learn! Haaha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello girlies! Well I'm thinking that AF is coming because I've had some spotting today. Strange though because my boobs are still really sore! I'm just going to see if she arrives full flow tomorrow which I'm fully expecting. I think 12DPO might be a bit late for implantation spotting. We will see hey

Frisky all this CM sounds great! !! Hoping it's a good sign for you sweetie 

Betty any symptoms to report from your end?


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls....how is everyone??? Tina, any news???? Frisky how are you feeling? Any symptoms???

Well I know this is just not my month, I've had a really stressful week and I'm so anxious it's not having a good effect on my body at all :(

My mum has had a cancer scare, she has thought she's had ibs for the last 6 months and has been to the doctors a couple of times and they told her it prob was IBS but last week she saw a different doctor and he took blood tests. well my mum got her results on Monday, she has raised levels of the protein CA125 which is a sign of ovarian cancer and was told to go straight to the surgery, she now has been given an emergency app with a specialist at the hospital next Thursday so we will know more next week. My mum is terrified, as are me and my sister. I ended up drinking a bottle and a half of wine last night as I just needed something to help me chill out, today I'm feeling pretty rotten :( this week is going to drag.
Sorry for the depressing post girls xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no betty :( that's awful for your mum & your family....A whole week to wait too? Can't they see her sooner? 
My thoughts are with you & I pray it's not bad news. 
I'm Here if you need to chat & let off steam :hugs:

No symptoms here, no sore boobs again. Just tired.....but what's new? 

Tina, any sign of af today? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey girls, how are we? It's all very quiet on here....Betty, how are you feeling my love? Hope your ok xxx 

Tina, any news from your end?? 
Edingburgh, are you ok? 

No symptoms at all for me .....not one! 
Pffffffffffffffft

Off to see my diabetic consultant this afternoon, hopefully he will refer me to the diabetic midwives for pre conception clinic......That's something to hold on to I guess, takes me one step nearer xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... All good my end, just generally stressed..... I don't have any symptoms at all either :( CM all dried up and nothing else to report... I will be testing next Saturday if AF hasn't arrived..... How is everyone else???
Frisky, good luck at your app, let us know what they say :)


----------



## wantinggirl

Hi betty just want to say my thoughts and prayers are with you my mom passed away 5 years ago from cancer so i can understand you wait and worrying to see the results. I pray everything is ok :)


----------



## Bettyt63

wantinggirl said:


> Hi betty just want to say my thoughts and prayers are with you my mom passed away 5 years ago from cancer so i can understand you wait and worrying to see the results. I pray everything is ok :)

I'm so sorry about your mum, I can't even imagine what you have been through.... Xxx


----------



## wantinggirl

Yes it's has been hard a lot of storms and i was pregnant with my youngest son when she passed i still remember the day clearly but at least she was home where she wanted to be surrounded by her family.but she's not suffering anymore that's the only comfort i have


----------



## tinadecember

Ahhh Betty sending massive hugs to you sweetie. I hope and pray its not bad news for you and your family. 

Sadly girls my AF came full flow yesterday :-( so I'm onto cycle 7. As soon as AF came I put in an order of zinc capsules for mark and some wellman/woman supplements for both of us to start taking. I've also made an appointment with my doctor for next Friday to see if we can get the ball rolling on tests to check that everything is okay. It'll just put both of our minds at rest if we know that there's no issues with his spermies. 

A few months ago he found a lump in his testicle, he of course went to get it checked by our GP who said it doesn't feel like anything to worry about but it does feel like is a collection of veins. Anyway I've been reading up about infertility in men and one of the big factors of infertility in men can be a collection of veins in the testicle. So of course this is worrying me! I think it's just best to have his swimmers tested xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi Tina..... I'm so sorry that AF arrived for you :( I think it a good idea to have a chat with your doctor, especially with your husband funding a lump....
I have a scan on Monday to check my overies are ok and then I think I'm going to have a break from TTC, just until the end of march as I'm feeling so stressed out at the minute and TTC and it not happening is just adding to my anxiety. :)


----------



## friskyfish

Oh dear tina, sorry af arrived....let's hope you have a positive outcome when you both go to the doctors & move forward with this. 

Betty, I bet your not even thinking about ttc with all this worry about your mum :( maybe a break will do you good & give you a clear head to start again. Hopefully your tests will provide some answer. 

My appt went great today, the doc gave me the go ahead to get pregnant as my sugars are back down..he says there's No reason why i shouldnt. So I've got an appointment in 2 weeks to see him again and have bloods done again, I'm also booked in to see diabetic midwives for pre conception clinic in march. I've also got appt at fertility clinic in 2 weeks to see if it could be anything else. I'm assuming the next stage will be lap & dye test to check tubes? 

No symptoms here, im currently sat in car, in pouring rain waiting for Joe to finish his trial class at acting school...Haha god knows how he will like it! 

Justwanting....so sorry about your mum. I can't imagine how hard that is, my mum is my best friend, dont know what I'd do without her. I'm sure she will be so so proud of you, how your coping & being a wonderful mummy yourself :) big hugs xx


----------



## wantinggirl

Thanks ladys you never know what you can endure until you are put to the test i hope your mom results are ok betty.that's y i really want a girl to pass all my mom taught me to her.but don't think it's gna happen this month no symptoms at all :( af due in a few days


----------



## tinadecember

So sorry to hear about your mum wantinggirl, my mum too is my best friend I can't imagine what you're going through sweetie but like you said it's made you a stronger person. 

Me and mark had decided between us not to tell anybody about TTC but yesterday I caved and just had to tell my mum. I needed somebody to talk to face to face about it all other than mark. She gave me some great advice. She said that 6 months ago which is when we started TTC, marks dad also found out that he had terminal cancer and that maybe the reason it hasn't happened is because we've both been emotionally drained and exhausted without realising it. I guess she could be right. Neither of us have had the time to relax since John was diagnosed. 

Frisky so glad that all of your tests are going well! When is your AF due? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwh Tina, that's a fresh way of looking at it. Fate works in strange ways, maybe your mum is right. 

My AF is due on Thursday, not positive though, I've no symptoms at all.

Just had a text off my best friend.....she's pregnant :( 
She has a crazy lifestyle, proper party animal, not even tried....I feel happy for her but annoyed at the fact it's not me....I swear to God, all my friends are pregnant or have just given birth!! 

I'm having a drink tonight....Sod it! X


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry wanting girl....I've called you 'just wanting' 
I'm sure there was some one on this thread with that name, I must have got you confused!! Haha

Could that be a pregnancy symptom?? ;) Xx


----------



## wantinggirl

Thank you all :) no frisky i think af is around the corner no cramps or anything yet my cervix is up and down after df and i dtd the other night it was super low then rose back up.but a interesting fact that i have learned about ppl using opk as pregnancy test is in early pregnancy a woman has 0 lh in her system or close to 0 the opk can pick up hcg because they are so close but won't pick it up until you have enough hcg to turn a pregnancy test positive.hmm so women using opk after ovulation r wasting money just buy the pregnancy test.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hey ladies , sorry I've been so neglectful. I've just been so depressed and stressed. Just needed some time to myself and to regroup but now I'm back and ready to pick up were I left off at.


----------



## friskyfish

I hear you dcm, I feel like that alot. Welcome back :)

So, my other best friend rang me just now to tell me she's pregnant. She's been trying the same length of time as me, we always rant to each other how we are the only ones left in the group not pregnant, now it's just me :( 

She's been on Clomid for 3 months & it's worked for her. I'm so happy for her as she's been really down about it all.....but I also feel so empty right now :(


----------



## friskyfish

Oh another thing, my friend said she had no symptoms what so ever....No sore boobs or anything, just a bit of cramping day af was due & constipation. 

So ladies, don't loose hope if you have no symptoms, you really are only out when af shows xxx


----------



## wantinggirl

Your time is coming frisky you are taking all of the necessary steps it just may be your month :dust:


----------



## Carlyxxx

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this forum, just joined today as I'm 8dpo and going crazy waiting to test!! 

Me and my partner have been together for 10 years and been ttc for the last 3 years. I wasn't ovulating after I came off birth control so I've been put on 100mg clomid for the last 3 months which seems to be doing the trick so far!! 

Anyway since yesterday my boobs have been hurting, like really achy to touch which never happens to me mid cycle ... Anyone have this at 8dpo and get a BFP..? 

I really want a BFP can't wait any longer.

Good luck to all you ladies too xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Welcome Carly :) 
Sore boobs is always a good sign I'd say..do you normally get them before af? I do, so don't take much notice, but 8dpo is quite early, so fingers crossed for you. 
Wow, 3 years ttc? I salute you, betty & I are coming up to 2 years now. 
When is af due for you? Let's hope the clomid works for you.....my friend has just got her bfp after 3 months on that xx


----------



## Carlyxxx

Hi,

Yes 3 looooong years and it's draining me I really hope this is my month. 

I always get sore nipples the day before O day but that goes by a day or so later, so that happened when I O'd this month then went away as expected, then today I woke up and my boobs were killing me and it seems to be getting worse as the day goes on!! I've never had this before so keeping my fingers crossed although it is early to be getting symptoms already. 

AF is due on Friday so only 6 more days to wait I'm really counting down the days!!

Where are you up to this cycle..? Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh sounds promising!! I wake up praying for my boobs to ache! Haha 

Af is due for me on Thursday, day before yours...My cycles are usually 31 days xxx


----------



## Carlyxxx

Really hope this is the month for us all!! There's nothing worse...and everyone I see is pregnant it's sooo painful!! 

I'll post back when I have any news xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeah, I know....I'm having a tough weekend, two of my closest friends have told me they are both 6 weeks pregnant. X 

I don't feel it this month, I've no symptoms as such...but that's not always a bad thing as I mentioned earlier, my friend had no symptoms at all! Guess it's a waiting game now till Thursday


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh frisky sending you hugs. I know what you mean though, I've just watched my older sister go through her pregnancy and it's been tough. Although I'm overjoyed for her I still feel this anger and jealousy because it wasn't me. You know what drives me mad? FACEBOOK!!! everybody on friggin Facebook is up the duff. Constantly seeing scan pictures and bump updates and statuses about morning sickness. Pppffffft its like it's being constantly rubbed in our faces that we're not pregnant! 

It's my little sisters birthday today so everybody has just been to my parents house for Chinese food and birthday cake. It's madness when everybody gets together, my family are wild honestly. The kardashians have nothing on them haha! So its nice to finally be home and in bed with my hubby. 

Hoping there's a BFP in here this cycle! Crossing my fingers girls xxx


----------



## wantinggirl

Hi ladies i know i feel the same way everyone is pregnant but me.i have been eating healthy but i just ate loads of ice cream lol .and i feel like my cervix is teasing me it was so high this morning i couldn't feel it.i just checked it now its high but i can feel it with the tip of my finger i felt so exhausted earlier and a little nauseous but that went away i think it was because i was to hot i get like that when i get hot.the only good thing is my bbt hasn't dropped yet it's still really high but i know it can drop right b4 af .hope someone is having a good day :)


----------



## friskyfish

Oooooh Tina! Sounds like a good day, our family's sound similar! Haha Chinese food & birthday cake sounds amazzzing!! I've not eaten all day, I've had a really bad headache, starving now! 

I deactivated My Facebook account 5 months ago, for that reason & also the amount of time I'd spend on it, it's ridiculous, I hate it. I'm more of a Twitter girl! :)


----------



## Carlyxxx

Ok so I'm 9dpo today and BB's killing like mad I have to go so slow up and down the stairs as they hurt that much. 

I'm going a little crazy here...I gave into temptation to test although I know it's far too early to get a strong positive, but I swear I see a line but don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me..... ?

Anyone know how I upload a pic..? I need to know I'm not going crazy, partners out at work until 8.30 tonight can't wait that long to get another opinion xx


----------



## Carlyxxx

I've managed to upload a pic on my profile that's the only way I can do it.....What do you ladies think..? I swear I see a very very very faint line!! X


----------



## friskyfish

Hang on...I can't zoom in on it...I'll try again xxx


----------



## friskyfish

No, it won't let me zoom in :( 

Is there not an option on the desktop version of this to insert a photo?? You can switch off your mobile if you scroll down to the bottom of this page, it says ''desktop version'' click on that & see if you can do it that way xxx


----------



## friskyfish

It's ok, I've managed to see it now! Bloody technology! Haaha 

I think I can see something faint, but it's really blurry...can you not take a clearer picture? Fingers crossed for you Xx


----------



## Carlyxxx

I think I may of managed to upload....I mean it really is very very very very faint but something's definitely there... I'll wait a few more days and test again!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooooh how exciting...you are only 7dpo, so it will be very faint!! I'm praying this gets darker for you! When are you gonna test again?? 

I hope I get prescribed some Clomid! Haha Xx


----------



## Carlyxxx

Haha I'm 9po today so I might test again in 2 days as they say HCG doubles every couple of days in early pregnancy. I will be praying everyday xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooops sorry! Haha x x


----------



## wantinggirl

Hi carly yes i can see a line congratulations


----------



## Carlyxxx

Arhh thank you so much, I really hope this one stays as it's been a long 3 years trying...will keep you posted xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty! Hope your ok my lovely? X 

I'm feeling blahhhhhh....No symptoms & hubby goes back today :(

Carly, have you tested again? X


----------



## tinadecember

I can definitely see a line on that picture! I'd say it's a positive :):):) How lovely if after 3 long years you finally have your BFP, you must feel amazing. 

No symptoms with either of you 2 frisky or betty?? wanting girl when is your AF due? 

our zinc & well man/lady supplements arrived on Saturday so we started taking them yesterday. I've also started my vitamin B6 and B complex again this cycle to see if I can start lengthening my leutal phase again. Can't wait for Friday to arrive to see if our GP will send us for routine tests. 

cycle day 5 today, AF is just about gone for another month. Can't quite believe that ovulation is only 11 days away!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Morning Tina, how fast are these cycles going?? My hubby has started on the zinc too, let's hope it works. When are you at the docs? I've got my first appt at fertility clinic next Monday. It's hit me pretty hard that my 2 closest friends are pregnant....one told me Friday night, then the other Saturday morning!! 

Af due Thursday, no symptoms to speak of, but I get symptoms every month & still end up with a negative! It's crazy! The week of af is the only time I'm not thinking about ttc.....I really need to try and get a grip, I feel on the verge of loosing it!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls...... Carly, I defo see a line and I'm so happy for you!!! After 3 years you must be thrilled!!!! Amen to clomid, I'm hoping I get some of that in march!!!
I'm defo out this month, just been for an internal scan and I have a cyst on my right ovary (and no pregnancy!) this sucks!!! Last time I had cysts 2 burst and I ended up in hospital for 3 days :(
AF due this Friday.... Not gonna try next month, just going to wait for my app at the fertility clinic and hope they prescribe me clomid :)
Frisky, it's so hard when you have people around you preggers. I have two of my close friends pg too.... It will be our turn soon girls!!!
Tina, my family is absolutely nuts!!! I would change them for the world but most of them do belong in the circus!!! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

I wouldn't change them!!!! I'm not that mean :)


----------



## friskyfish

Haha made me laugh that betty! 

Oooh a cyst? How will they treat that then? Or will you just have to wait till it bursts? 

How do you get prescribed clomid? I think I will have to have more tests & lap & dye done before that!?? X


----------



## wantinggirl

Morning ladies well tina af is due between tomorrow and thursday as my cycles have been 29 to 31 days i'm exactly 14 dpo today if i count 1 day after my 2nd positive opk 15 if i count from the 1st positive no symptoms at all so i believe af is coming :( i will keep everyone updated but most likely i will have to try again


----------



## Bettyt63

Cysts are quite common and normally they go away on their own so I'm hoping this one goes away naturally and does not burst as its the most excruciating pain I have ever experienced!!! 
If not they may suggest removing it :( just been reading up on cysts and apparently you cannot take clomid while you have ovarian cysts as it can cause complications!!!! Arghhhhhhhhh! Give me a break here!!!! 
Frisky, what tests have you had done so far? Have you had all your progesterone tests taken and have they given you a scan yet to check your overies etc...? If not I would request a transvaginal scan and also a HSG, then take it from there..... X
Tina, the time is just flying by, I can believe we are almost in feb!!! It's just crazy....


----------



## Bettyt63

Wantinggirl, good luck. Keep us posted :) lets try and get more bfps on this thread!!!!! 
Momwife how are you feeling??? Have you made any bump buddies on here???
Girls I really hope we can all be bump buddies together, that would be sooooooo fab!!!!! :)


----------



## wantinggirl

Morning ladies well tina af is due between tomorrow and thursday as my cycles have been 29 to 31 days i'm exactly 14 dpo today if i count 1 day after my 2nd positive opk 15 if i count from the 1st positive no symptoms at all so i believe af is coming :( i will keep everyone updated but most likely i will have to try again


----------



## Carlyxxx

Hi ladies

Thanks so much for the lovely comments, it has been a hard 3 years but hopefully it's paid off this month, I'm not gunna test again until Wednesday but my BB's are still sore and I have cramps etc so keeping everything crossed!! My partner will be thrilled!! Praise to clomid,my sister in law found out she was pregnant too 3 month ago after taking clomid so I hope you ladies get prescribed some!! 

I had a cyst on my ovary too only one, but the hospital said it was nothing to worry about for me, hope your cysts are nothing to worry about too! 

Ladies I will keep you all posted xxx


----------



## Carlyxxx

Ohh forget to mention to you ladies, I don't know whether this is a coincidence or not but I started taking - seven seas trying to conceive multivitamin tablets this cycle and hopefully I will get my BFP this week! 

Maybe worth a try for you ladies too? As I say it may just be coincidence but it's the first time I've taken them this month xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, I'm at the doctors on Friday dinner time. Just going to blag it and say that we've been trying for 13 months with no success just so we can have routine tests so we know if there's any underlying problems. The likely hood is that there will be nothing wrong and if that's the case then we shall just have to keep trying until it eventually works! 

I had an ovarian cyst last year Betty, mine was only really small and the doctor said that it would dissolve by itself which fortunately it did. I had bad pelvic cramping and strangely enough pain under my ribs. 

Wantinggirl, don't think because you haven't had any symptoms that you are out! I've heard of stranger things happening! Keep us updated! 

I just want today to be over!!!! I need to go home, get my onesie on and relax on the couch with junk food, had the busiest day in work imaginable. xxx


----------



## wantinggirl

All of you ladies are awesome:) i hope we all get bfp really soon it's good to have someoneto talk to feeling a little under the weather right now bad headache think i'm gna take a nap :dust: for everyone:)


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, I've had progesterone tested twice but no scan...I'm going to write everything down so I don't freeze up and forget when I'm there Xx 

Wanting girl, Tina is right. Although we all want to feel symptoms, sometimes people don't have any & still get a BFP! My friend who's just got her bfp, had no symptoms at all & she's been trying for 2 years & looks out for symptoms every month! 
I hope I'm the same & af just doesn't show on Thursday 

Betty, your mum gets her results Thursday too doesn't she? Hope all is ok xxx 

Tina, how's your OH doing? 


Edingburgh, momwife....you have both gone quiet. Hope your ok xxx

I'm getting into jimjams, it's bloody freezing here Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Only me again!! You can tell hubbys gone back! Haha

I've noticed I've got loads of creamy cm tonight....Sorry for tmi, but when I wiped after bathroom , it was a bit sore down there? Like bruised? Hahaha and before you ask, no I've not been at it too hard! ;) 
Has anyone else had this before?


----------



## wantinggirl

Ha ha no frisky not during any of my pregnancies maybe it's a good sign tho :) my headache is finally gone cervix is still high strange thing is my breast don't hurt they always hurt before af i'm pretty sure she wont be here tomorrow but probably by Thursday.i hope this is your month frisky good luck hope the witch stays away let's lock her up away from us all and throw away the key lol


----------



## Bettyt63

Well ladies I've just got in from work, pjs are on and I'm getting ready for a lovely early night, bliss!!!!
Frisky, lots of CM is a very good sign, I had tons of the stuff before I got my BFP, here's hoping its finally your month!!!!
My mum has to go to hospital on Wednesday and Thursday, so hopefully we will have some answers, I keep flitting between being very stressed and worried about it to thinking its ridiculous and of course there's nothing wrong with her!!! Not long to wait tho, I'm sure it's just precaution and everything will be fine...... :)
Hope everyone is good tonight..... We need another BFP on here soon!!!! Come on girls lets do this!!!!! :)


----------



## Bettyt63

wantinggirl said:


> All of you ladies are awesome:) i hope we all get bfp really soon it's good to have someoneto talk to feeling a little under the weather right now bad headache think i'm gna take a nap :dust: for everyone:)

These girls are the best..... Honestly love chatting to all of you :hug:


----------



## friskyfish

Arrrrrrrrrrgghhhhhhhh at work! Boobs killing.....af is on her wicked way! I hate her!!! X


----------



## wantinggirl

Aww frisky she's not here yet so hurting boobs could be good mine are not hurting at all idk if that's good or bad as they always hurt before af my sense of smell is not that sensitive this month either and it's always strong.maybe i messed up my cycle taking vitamins idk :( betty i hope everything is ok with your mom lots of prayers going your way :)


----------



## tyt

Hi girl, baby dust to us all. Today I am 7dpo and I generally feel tired , bbs r so sore, creamy Cm, high temprature, a little back ache, a little cramps. AF is due on wed nxt hope to not see her till d nxt couple of months. These r my usual AF sigins but I've also been feeling a tingle down there. Anyone else experience these signs? Don't wanna test till AF does nt show up. FF recomends testing 9th feb. Which is really far. Some1 pls tell me these r gud signs. :flower:


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks wanting girl, I know it could be a good sign, but I know my body, I always get sore boobs a couple of days before af. It's rubbish how both symptoms of af & pregnancy are so similar. Maybe your lack of symptoms are a good thing?? 

Hello tyt, how are you? Is your af due tomorrow or next wed? I can't work out fertility friend....Your symptoms sound all good though, how long have you been TTC? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How is everyone??? I'm 12DPO and ended up testing today even tho I know I'm not pregnant, arghhhhhhh, why so I do this to myself??? BFN of course!!!! 
Wantinggirl, when is AF due for you???
Tina, how are you my lovely??? Edinburgh, momwife, how are you ladies?
Welcome tyt :)


----------



## friskyfish

Urrrrrgggghhhh af cramps have started, also got loads of watery cm...I'm going to get a cup of tea, hot water bottle & get up to bed for big brother final. I've a feeling she will be a day early & be here tomorrow. 

This sucks xx


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> Hi girls..... How is everyone??? I'm 12DPO and ended up testing today even tho I know I'm not pregnant, arghhhhhhh, why so I do this to myself??? BFN of course!!!!
> Wantinggirl, when is AF due for you???
> Tina, how are you my lovely??? Edinburgh, momwife, how are you ladies?
> Welcome tyt :)

Only just seen this betty!! Your not the only one who caves into test...why do we do it?? Haha god knows, we must enjoy torture! But your not out until she's here hey?
I havent tested as I've none in & really know im out this month. Feeling rubbish xx


----------



## wantinggirl

My af has been 29 to 31 days so today is 29 but she's not coming today no af symptoms so she will be here in 2 days but i'm already 14 dpo as i ovulated early this month so i assumed she would be early but shes not haven't caved and took a test because i think i'm out no kind of symptoms of af or pregnancy. So im just here waiting lol i usually get a lot of af symptoms sore bbs heighten sense of smell thick white cm sorry tmi but i don't have any of these i usually get back pains to don't have that either.so idk it must be the vitamins


----------



## friskyfish

That's interesting, all those symptoms sound so much like pregnancy symptoms! It's strange you have none at all, yet some people don't..we are all different. Maybe it is the vitamins?? I'll be stalking you to see what happens! Haha....

I'm in agony with af pains...roll on the next tww xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Aww frisky don't give up yet.

Quick question: Ok yesterday I had strong cramp like pains on my left side really bad to the point were I couldn't lay comfortably. I've read that "o" pains occur focused on one side in which the egg releases from. Could I have OV early or....idk? My O date was supposed to be Feb 1st. I have no cm mucus at all, it's dry and I'm on CD14. Today is the day I'm supposed to began Opk testing but idk


----------



## wantinggirl

Don't worry i will be here with you ladys even when she shows up so we can all be in the next 2 ww together :) our cycles are close now that i think back with my oldest my bbs didn't hurt until i was about 2 months maybe 3 my older sister told me they would hurt and i told her i didn't feel any pain lol then it hit and ohh the agony lol i just went out in the snow my bbs are not a little bit sore.with my 2nd i had no symptoms at all i thought i had af because i bled exactly when af was due i bled heavy for 3 days next month i took a test i was 6w 2days pregnant. I went to er and they did a ultrasound that's how i know exactly how far along i was he implanted at 14dpo


----------



## wantinggirl

Dcm i ovulated early this month 2 different kinds of opk positive and confirmed with temp rise it was cd12 so it's possible


----------



## dcm_mw12

wantinggirl said:


> Dcm i ovulated early this month 2 different kinds of opk positive and confirmed with temp rise it was cd12 so it's possible

Thanks wantinggirl, it's possible so that could be the case


----------



## Bettyt63

wantinggirl said:


> Don't worry i will be here with you ladys even when she shows up so we can all be in the next 2 ww together :) our cycles are close now that i think back with my oldest my bbs didn't hurt until i was about 2 months maybe 3 my older sister told me they would hurt and i told her i didn't feel any pain lol then it hit and ohh the agony lol i just went out in the snow my bbs are not a little bit sore.with my 2nd i had no symptoms at all i thought i had af because i bled exactly when af was due i bled heavy for 3 days next month i took a test i was 6w 2days pregnant. I went to er and they did a ultrasound that's how i know exactly how far along i was he implanted at 14dpo

Wow, that's amazing!!! Implanting at 14dpo, that gives us all hope!! I've heard that the egg can get fertilised straight after DTD but can sometimes just float around for days until it implants..... Our bodies are amazing!!!! :)

I'm at the hospital with my mum today, haven't slept a wink all night and have a massive headache!!!! Thank god the app it this morning so we can get it over and done with and hopefully get some good news :) fingers crossed for my mum ladies xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> wantinggirl said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry i will be here with you ladys even when she shows up so we can all be in the next 2 ww together :) our cycles are close now that i think back with my oldest my bbs didn't hurt until i was about 2 months maybe 3 my older sister told me they would hurt and i told her i didn't feel any pain lol then it hit and ohh the agony lol i just went out in the snow my bbs are not a little bit sore.with my 2nd i had no symptoms at all i thought i had af because i bled exactly when af was due i bled heavy for 3 days next month i took a test i was 6w 2days pregnant. I went to er and they did a ultrasound that's how i know exactly how far along i was he implanted at 14dpo
> 
> Wow, that's amazing!!! Implanting at 14dpo, that gives us all hope!! I've heard that the egg can get fertilised straight after DTD but can sometimes just float around for days until it implants..... Our bodies are amazing!!!! :)
> 
> I'm at the hospital with my mum today, haven't slept a wink all night and have a massive headache!!!! Thank god the app it this morning so we can get it over and done with and hopefully get some good news :) fingers crossed for my mum ladies xxxxClick to expand...

Awwwwh, good luck betty.....I'll keep everything crossed for you & your family!! 

Stay strong my lovely XxXx :hugs:


----------



## wantinggirl

My prayers are with you and your family betty af got me this morning i have to go to work and drive on the ice uggggh! I won't be checking my cervix anymore because it is not low it's high and it's not hard so obviously that's not reliable to tell where i am in my cycle!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hey girls..... Sorry wantinggirl, that's rubbish!!!! Hope you're ok x

Well good news!!! The scan my mum had today didn't show up anything sinister! Huge PHEW!!!!! We have to go to see the specialist tmrw to have more tests but so far so good!!!! Yipeeeee!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh betty, that's great news...bet you will be able to breathe now!! :)

Wantinggirl, where is your cervix supposed to be? I'm useless at at all that....ive read its not a reliable sign of pregnancy anyway as everyone is different?

My boobs have been killing today & every so often I've been getting sharp pains in them, that have literally made me stop at work! They are literally throbbing!! 
Few cramps as well....af should be here tomorrow, I've a feeling it will be tonight! Booooooooooooooo!! Xx


----------



## wantinggirl

Betty I'm so happy to hear about your mom i hope all the other test go well yes i'm disappointed af came :( but i didn't think we had a chance since we didn't get to dtd the day i got my positive opk but i had a little hope i really want my daughter your cervix is suppose to come down after ovulation and be down when af comes on and hard slightly open to let af flow mine was high and soft but on to the next month i guess but with the vitamins i had no cramps or anything this month none of my regular af symptoms nothing at all but she's full flow already which is what she does on day 1


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh wantinggirl, I didn't realise af had got you....I must have misread your post earlier....I'm sorry hun, it's rubbish :hugs: But onwards & upwards to next cycle hey? 

I'm still cramping, boobs sore, but also painful under my boobs? Like not on the fleshy part! And I've now developed a sore throat, hurts when I swallow. Think I'm gonna dose up on some ibuprofen & get to bed xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies! How are we all?? 

Af due today!! Arrrrrrrrgghhhhhhhh!:growlmad:


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Betty!!! that's fantastic news :):):) hoping the other tests come back fine too but I bet that is a huge weight lifted off your shoulders. So happy for you

Frisky "they" say that when you're pregnant your cervix goes high and feels soft like it would do when you're ovulating. Personally I think its all bollo*#s!!! Last cycle my cervix was so up and down right through my leutal phase and eventually when AF came my cervix still felt soft. 

Think I'm gonna give cervix checking a miss too this cycle. It just messes with my head too much. Think I'm on cycle day 8 today, me and Mark have both been taking all of our vitamins like a ritual each evening. Poor marks taking about 7 tablets at a time haha 

Need some help anyway girls.. This valentines will be our first as a married couple! eeek and I really wanna do something special for my DH, I know if I don't arrange something then he definitely won't because he isn't the most romantic of people. I am really not very adventurous in the bedroom department, I like going to bed in my onesie with my hair in a scruff bun on top of my head and a hot water bottle haha. BUT I was thinking of venturing out this valentines and really going all out and dressing up for him! What do you guys think? xx


----------



## friskyfish

Whit whoooo Tina! Get you!! Go for it, he will love it I'm sure!....... Just keep the onesie in reach for after! ;) haha 

I remember dressing up for hubby once, it was a disaster. He basically had driven for 5 hours from Poole to my house in Manchester & I was stood in living room 'ready' for him!! But he was knackered after the drive & basically knocked me back!! Haaaaaaaahaa..I was distraught, but I'm over it now, he married me, so I can't be that repulsive! Haha 

Af not here yet, had lots of creamy cm when I wiped before....ewwww I know, sorry for tmi....but that's what we're all here for right? Haaha Xx,


----------



## wantinggirl

Frisky you may be pregnant this month your af hasn't showed yet when you thought she was gna be early lots are cm which a lot of pregnant women gt except me lol have u broke yet and tested?eeekkk this may be your month we need some bfp on this thread I'm trying to figure out what i can do different this month my fx for you :) i know i won't be checking cp lol maybe just temp and opk since i did ovulate early this month and perfect 29 day cycle.so maybe i will stick to my.routine


----------



## wantinggirl

Tina i dress up for df all the time he really loves it.i buy new lingerie all the time he even picks some out it never stays on long tho lol but it is fun :)


----------



## friskyfish

Have you temped before?? I tried it, but couldn't stick to it, I kept forgetting! Haha

No, I've not caved in & tested as I've no tests in & I really don't feel pregnant. Looking back through my diary, af was 3 days late last cycle, so I reckon she may be late again. Why can't it just be the same date & time each month?? Would make life so much easier xxx


----------



## wantinggirl

Yes i have did temps before i wake up the same time every morning even on the weekend so that wouldn't be hard to do again i know my pre o temps and i know how the heat in my room makes my temp fluctuate so it's pretty easy for me that's how i confirmed ovulation this month with my temp rise


----------



## friskyfish

Ahhh, that's good then...I think it's a great idea, I'm just rubbish at it! Haha x x


----------



## tinadecember

haha Frisky that story about you dressing up for your DH made me laugh, that's probably what would happen to me, I'd spend hours on my hair, makeup and shaving for him to come home with a stomach bug or something! Think I might have to have a look around in town this weekend! 

What date was your AF due frisky?? xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Af is due today....but last cycle she was 3 days late, so I don't know, maybe she will be late again? X


----------



## friskyfish

P.s H&M do gorgeous lingerie for really good prices. If you have a big store near you, its worth a look xx


----------



## friskyfish

I've had the worst headache all day...I've still got it. I've just walked dog to shop to get painkillers & milk...and just realised I forgot painkillers :( 

I'm not going back out now, I feel rubbish....Anyone know of any natural, miracle cure for headache?? 
And don't say sex!! Haha ;) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Almost the weekend!!! Tina, it's always good to have a little dress up! It doesn't have to be to the extreme, just some lovely new underwear to make you feel super sexy!!!
Well AF showed up a couple of hours ago, lots of lovely pain to go with it!!!! Onto the next cycle!!!! Where is everyone else in their cycle now? Frisky, any sign of AF???

Kinda good news on my mum today, there is no apparent sign of ovarian cancer which is great!!! However there were some abnormal fluids in her womb so she had a biopsy today and will get the results back next week :) they didn't seem to be too concerned so feeling a weight off!!!


----------



## friskyfish

That's great news betty, I mean still bad for your poor mum having a biopsy, but fantastic that it's nothing too serious, bet your all so relived Xx 

Sorry af got you, onwards to next cycle...it will soon be March when hopefully you'll start your clomid :) 

I'm on cycle day 31, no sign of af yet, no cramps, getting sore boobs on & off though....I've also noticed like a pain right down there? Like a cramp just under my C section scar? I've never had that before, but a girl at work says she always gets pains down there before her period....So she is imminent, I've a feeling it's gonna be a really heavy & horrific af this time. 

Where's Edinburgh?? Not heard from her in a while Xx


----------



## wantinggirl

Great news about your mom betty i know you let out a big sigh of relief and thanks.i'm cd2 onward to the next tww trying to figure out if i wanna try something new or stick with my routine i had this cycle


----------



## tinadecember

Betty that's fantastic news about your mum, sorry to hear about your AF arriving :-( I bet you're kinda not too bothered though this cycle with everything you've gone through with your mum! 

I'm on CD9 so I think I'm the furthest along in my cycle, ovulation is due in about 6 or so days. Off to the doctors at dinner time ladies, ill let you all know what they say. Marks convinced they're gonna say come back in 6 months and not do anything at all! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh good luck Tina......Just insist you want tests, put on the waterworks!! Don't take no for an answer!! 
Let us know how you get on! 

Inset day at school today, had a lovely lie in! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey everyone just come online to update you on now the doctors appointment went. Fortunately we saw a really understanding doctor and she was fantastic! She's given me a blood form to get my progesterone levels checked on CD21 which will be 12th feb and she's written to the hospital to get an appointment for marks spermies to be tested. Ahh I feel so happy that we've got the ball rolling! 

Hope everyone's having a great Friday! 

We're having a date night tonight, evies sleeping over at nanny's so we're making a curry then going to see a film at the cinema! Think a night of junk food is in order xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeyy....That's great news Tina :) 
Hopefully your in the right direction for your bfp now! 

Date night sounds perfect...have an amazing time! I'm jealous Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

P.s Still no af as yet.....boobs are throbbing today...I just wanna hold them! Haaaaaa xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yeah!!!!! Tina.... That's great news!!!! It's such a weight off knowing you are getting the ball rolling in the right direction :) 
Frisky, wow your late!!! We are normally bang on with our dates.... Have you tested??? If not get testing honey!!!!!
I got a call from my doctor yesterday, he is also very good, we have been lucky! My latest progesterone tests are back in and are only at level 10 which is too low to ovulate so at least I know what is going wrong.... They still want to repeat the test again this month and then back at the fertility clinic in march where hopefully I will get me some clomid!!!! No point trying this cycle if I'm not ovulating so I'm gonna just relax and wait for march :) all good....I'm happy.

How is everyone else? Edinburgh, you're quiet!! Hope all is well honey.... Momwife how are you and bump???? When is your scan booked in for???
DCM, wantinggirl, how are you ladies??? Carly.... Everything going ok your end???
Have a fab weekend girlies :)


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning ladies! 

Betty, maybe a month off ttc will be nice after all the worry & stress of your mum & her test results. At least you know for sure now why its not happening & roll on march when you can start the wonder they call clomid! :)

Still No af here, I'm running to the toilet every 5 mins to check. My boobs were so so sore last night...I've never known them to get that bad. 
Looking back through my dates, I've had a couple of 33 day cycles & today is day 33, so I'm not getting too excited yet, I'm sure she will No doubt turn up today. 
I even have tests in the bathroom, how I've not tested is beyond me! Haha...I've been ttc that long, I find it hard to believe that this is my month.
If she's not here by today or tomorrow, ill test Monday morning I think. 
What do you reckon? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky test!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeek! So exciting, hope it's your month honey xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Arrgghhhhhh!! 
Af still isn't here!! I'm FREAKING out....This can't be it can it?? I don't want to test to see a BFN! 

Still getting achey boobs on & off, no cramps & lots of CM. I need you to tell me what to do?? Is it possible my cycles are getting longer? It'll be day 34 tomorrow Xx


----------



## friskyfish

I've probably tempted fate now!! :wacko: Xx


----------



## wantinggirl

Frisky test if these are not your normal symptoms:) this could be it test test test lol


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaahaa!! I can't find the bloody tests can i?? It must be a sign! I'm going to try and leave it till Monday, see if she turns up tomorrow. I'm trying to not think about it, but who am I kidding!!! I keep running to loo to check she's not arrived!! Xx


----------



## wantinggirl

I know you have to be excited I'm excited for you :) let's get the test on the roll your af is late so it's time to test! Lol she's late so your not testing early omg this could be it!


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaaaha you make me laugh!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Eeeek that's exciting news frisky! !! Test womannn. Hoping and praying and crossing my fingers that it's your turn to see a positive sweetie! 

Betty sorry to hear about your progesterone results, like you said though on one hand its a good thing because at least you know now the reason why it's not happening for you! 

So I took a trip to Anne Summers today girls haha it was eventful to say the least! I felt a little out of place in there with women waving vibrators and nipple clamps around! !! I just got some really pretty pink and black undies and some stockings, I told mark he's in for a treat for his birthday which is exactly the time I'm ovulating too! ! Happy days  xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky!!!!!! How many aye late are you???? Going by our normal cycles..... God you must be climbing the walls!!!! I say test first ting in the morning chick.... Lots of CM is a VERY good sign xxxxxxx eeeeeeeek, this is TOO much!!!!!
Tina, well done on braving Ann summers, your hubby is in for a surprise!


----------



## Bettyt63

Days not aye!!!!! Gosh, auto correct!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, I'm 2 days late...but remember last month she turned up 3 days late, which is why I'm apprehensive....If she isn't here tomorrow, I will test monday first thing. 
Frers are on offer for 6 quid in asda by the way girls! 

Tina.....you saucy minx!! Haaha I love Ann summers!!
Your hubby won't know what to do!! (But I hope for your sake he does) ;) hahaha Xxx


----------



## Carlyxxx

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I haven't messaged on here for a few days, I have been so busy announcing my BFP!!!!!!!!! 

I finally got my BFP on Tue morning, 4 days before AF was due!!!! Wow!! If my hormone level is that high that early could it be twins...? 

Good luck to all you ladies, I am proof that if you hold in there your dreams will come true!!! Never give up!!! It's been a long 3 years but finally it's paid off, we are absolutely delighted, I have my first booking appt with my midwife on Thursday xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwwh Carly!! Congratulations!! This is amazing news...bet your still in shock!!?
This gives us all hope :)
3 years......wow, I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a fabulous 9 months xx


----------



## Carlyxxx

Thank you Frisky Fish, yes I am totally still in shock I have been testing again and again to make sure it was real ha ha but it's totally real!! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh bless you, I can only imagine the joy you are feeling right now!! :)

Well, af still not here as yet for me.....was so scared to wipe this morning, it's gonna be a long day. I'm scared to go to the loo.....Tmi, but I'm also constipated this morning....I've spent half my morning in the bloody bathrooom!! 

If af is just been late, then why?? Can cycles change just like that?? So unfair........right, gonna go bathroom again haha as...Bet she shows up now!!! 

P.s don't know what I'd do without you ladies to chat & describe my bodily functions too!! Haha xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Carlyxxx said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't messaged on here for a few days, I have been so busy announcing my BFP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I finally got my BFP on Tue morning, 4 days before AF was due!!!! Wow!! If my hormone level is that high that early could it be twins...?
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies, I am proof that if you hold in there your dreams will come true!!! Never give up!!! It's been a long 3 years but finally it's paid off, we are absolutely delighted, I have my first booking appt with my midwife on Thursday xxxxxx

Carly..... I'm so pleased for you!!!! After 3 years this is such wonderful news!!!! I know that clomid does increase your chance of having twins, how would you feel about that???? :)
Frisky, it's so unlike you to not test!!!!! Lol.....
I hope that you get that BFP tmrw, I will be stalking!!!!!!! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## friskyfish

Hahahaaaa betty, I know!! I'm usually testing 3dpo 
I've got cheap tests in as well! 
I think it's because I like the fact I'm late....if I test & it's a BFN, it'll burst my bubble...I'd rather she just show. But she hasn't yet...I promise I'll test first thing if not! 

I've no symptoms or anything or of af...I've been reading threads on here with woman who have been up to 2 weeks late & no bfp, then for af to just arrive...I hope I'm not one of those Xx


----------



## MomWife

Congrats Carly!! I hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy!!

I have been sick ladies and my asthma has been bothering me. I am feeling a bit better now. I found out that I have to see a high risk Dr since I have hypertension and asthma.:growlmad:

I hope you ladies are doing well. 

Sending you all lovely ladies lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## friskyfish

Momwife!!!! We've missed youuuu!! 
Sorry to hear you haven't been too well, I was a high risk in my preganancy, it's nothing to be alarmed about, you will just get special care .....Your in good hands :) Xx


----------



## wantinggirl

Hi betty well i'm cd 5 af has made her apperance and gone now so only 5 more days until i can start using my opk fx this will be a good month for everyone :dust:


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky! !!!! Hurry up and test, im dying to know! Carly sending huge congratulations! I love a story like yours that FINALLY has a happy ending  

Momwife sorry to hear that the morning sickness has finally kicked in! Have you been given a date for your 12 week scan yet? 

Ovulation is due in a few days girls! Gonna start OPKing from tomorrow I think xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Can't believe it's almost ovulation time for you again tina!! It'll soon be Christmas again at this rate! Haha

I've just bought a Frer from asda...don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. If I'm gonna test, best to do it on a good one right?? Keep getting twinges in my boobs but no period pains. Just don't feel that lucky Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry, it's only me again...I need advice. 
I've got appt at fertility clinic at 2pm tomorrow....shall I test first thing...or shall I just hold off testing & just go anyway, tell them when I'm there my period hasn't arrived?? (if it still hasn't) 

I'm terrified to test girls :( Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, I would test on your frer tmrw morning!!!! Or they will prob test at the clinic if you tell them you are late, depends on how you feel chick..... Why don't you play it by ear..... I'm sending all my :dust: good luck honey xxxx
Sorry to hear you're not so well momwife, hope your pregnancy gets a little easier for you xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Well girls, I've just tested....and it's happened!! 

I'm PREGNANT!! 

I'm still in shock!! The 2nd line showed within seconds!! :happydance:

What do I do now?? Haaaaaha xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0167.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god!!!!!!!!! I knew it!!!!!!! Whoop........ Huge congrats, I bet you don't know what to do with yourself!!!!!! 
Have you told hubby??????
:wohoo:


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: you're not allowed to leave this thread!!!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks betty, I was so scared to test....I even dreamt last night that my period had arrived and I woke up gutted, so just grabbed the test & went for it! Goes to show dreaming about being pregnant & being pregnant is a load of bull!

I don't know what to do about hubby, he's back home for 2 nights this weekend. I can do it by email or just wait till weekend & think of a really nice, romantic way to tell him...was thinking of writing it in a Valentine's card, saying here's an early Valentine's pressie! I don't know if I'll be able to to keep it in that long?? He thinks I'm at fertility clinic today, so will be asking me about that!! 

I can't actually believe it. I'm NOT leaving this thread though, your my rocks Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

If you can keep it in till the weekend then your idea to write in a valentine card sounds lovely but I know it's going to be hard to not tell him all week!!! You will be bursting!! How exciting!!!
Have you worked out your due date???


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: still go to the fertility clinic!!!


----------



## friskyfish

I've tried ringing the fertility clinic, but no joy, I've left a message, I'm just gonna go anyway if they don't ring back....I'm gonna try my hardest to keep it quiet from hubby. My appointment with the diabetic consultant is on Thursday, I emailed him this morning, he Is going to make sure a diabetic midwife Is in on the meeting. So when I tell hubby at weekend, I'll be able to tell him that I've seen the consultant & midwife, and tell him the plan on my sugars and stuff. 

It's gonna be a long week. 
I'm so shocked, feel a bit emotional too as to how Joe's gonna feel about it all. Not telling him though till after 12 weeks. Sorry if I'm going on, tell me to shut up.....I just feel like this isn't really happening!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKK!!! frisky :):):):):):) I had a good feeling about you this cycle! I bet you feel amazing chick, so over the moon for you! 

I feel like everyone is jumping ship and leaving us Betty! 

What symptoms did you have frisky?? xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks Tina, I will never jump ship!! I love you ladies.... I'll still be here if you will have me!! :) 

All I've noticed symptom wise, was tiredness & headaches, moodiness....and day before af was due I had cramping. I keep getting like a tugging sensation right down below too, on & off. My boobs started hurting & tingling 2 days before af was due, but my boobs normally ache, but this was more intense. 
Oh & vivid dreams & creamy cm. 
That's it xxx 

Just rang fertility clinic & they have discharged me! Haha so that's that. Gonna go and walk dog now, clear my head Xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh I can't even explain how happy I am for you! such good news to brighten my Monday morning

Of course we will still have you! We're gonna need you to keep us sane haha

Send some of your baby dust our way xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

It's so exciting!!!!!!! We need some of your luck frisky!!!!
I bet it will take a while to sink in..... Just enjoy this precious moment my lovely :)
Tina...... Won't be long before we get our BFP, we all have to be bump buddies!!!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Yes....hang in there girls!! Betty, March will soon be here & Tina your heading in the right direction too my lovely!! It WILL happen, it just takes some people more time than others! 

I lost hope so many times....Looks like my hard work getting sugar levels down have finally paid off!! 
I don't even feel pregnant, it's weird .

Going to get Joe to bed early when hubbys home & cook a nice meal for us. Think I'm just going to write it in a card 'congratulations your going to be a daddy!" And hand him card over dinner or after!! That's if I don't blurt it out when he walks through the door!! Haaaaha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

that's a lovely idea! does he know that you've been late for your period or doesn't he have any idea at all?? 

We're gonna start the babydancing tonight, my cervix feels a tiny bit open today so time to start sending those spermies in!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

I mentioned by email 2 days ago that my period was late & my boobs were sore, but he didn't really respond. He is so busy on his ship, he probably forgot...also he's used to me saying something every month about so called symptoms, he's probably just ignoring it! Haaha , don't know what I'm gonna say when he asks how fertility clinic went, think I'm just going to say it's been rearranged for next week. 

Yes, get baby dancing! When's ovulation date ?? X


----------



## tinadecember

I'm expecting ovulation on Thursday or Friday but my ovulation date has been all over the place lately. Cycle 5 I o'd on CD18 and then last cycle it was CD16. Gonna start OPKs tomorrow I think. I've had some EWCM today so I think it's pretty close. 

I'd send your OH an email saying "so my period came :-( and to make things worse the fertility clinic have called and asked if they can re-arrange due to the consultant being out of the country" then when he gets home he won't question it at all and it will be a HUGE surprise when you tell him! xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha he already text asking how appt went...I told him I got the wrong day & it's next week ....this is no shock to him, as I'm always doing stuff like that!! Haaha.....I've just been to doctors to register with midwife! 

There's a sentence I never thought I'd say!! ;) 

Get at it every OTHER day Tina! That's the only thing I've done different this cycle :) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I will take your advice! Normally we do it every day but I'll give it a go if it has worked for you my dear!

Have you told your parents?? or your best friend?? I'd be dying to shout it from the rooftops! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha....Yeah I rang my mum first thing. Then I told my best mate...she found out she was pregnant last weekend, we've been trying for the same amount of time!! She's made up! Can't believe we have both fallen pregnant in the same month!....I feel mean on our dog, we have only just got him! Loads of people have babies & still have dogs right? 

Oh and I've just realised another symptom in the 2ww....i have Been constantly hungry, eating loads, which isn't like me....I had better nip that in the bud! Ha x


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky..... How are you feeling on your first official day of being preggers??? Has it sunk in yet???? I bet your dying to tell hubby!!!! 
I'm so pleased for you chick.... Hope we are not long behind you xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, it still hasn't sunk in, I can't quite believe it....i even tested again to make sure. I know it sounds daft, but I'm also terrified.....Of the huge change. For 7 years it was just me & joe, then my husband for nearly the past 3 years....now there is going to be a brand new person! It's crazy, so long ttc & now I'm freaking out! 
When I had Joe, I was in a horrible abusive relationship & did it all on my own.....I know my husband will make a wonderful father, I'll feel better when I tell him.

You must think I'm bonkers! Haha

I'm praying you ladies get your bfp's as soon as possible, we need to be bump buddies!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Positive thought for the morning ladies :) Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6451805816654.jpeg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bettyt63

You're not bonkers frisky..... It's natural to worry. Yes, we all want to be pregnant more than anything but when the time comes it brings lots of worry and fear because it is a scary thing but its also the most wonderful thing in the world and this time you are obviously in a much better relationship and will have the support and love you need..... It's so exciting!!!! X


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning girls! ahh how lovely would it be if we were bump buddies :):) I still can't beleive we've had 3 BFPs in here in the last 2 months!!! There must be something in the water haha. 

Frisky how are you feeling this morning? has it sunk in anymore yet? 

Betty how are you my dear? Edinburgh has been very very quiet lately, hope shes doing okay! 

We started DTD this morning, had quite a bit of EWCM and my hubby has been holding his spermies in for days to see if that makes a difference! The poor thing, I couldn't make him wait any longer. So we're gonna leave it for a day now and DTD again on CD15. 

I was so proud of my little one last night! Think I've mentioned before that she has serious anger issues (and shes only 3 years old!!). Everyday when I pick her up from nursery I have to sign an accident form because she's headbutted a kid or thrown sand in their face but yesterday she was the only child in the class to get 3 stickers and a prize for good behaviour!! To say I was shocked was a massive understatement. So this morning she's gone back into nursery feeling all proud of herself and promised me she will be good again today in the hope that she gets another prize! We had lots of cuddles last night and I made sure I told her a million times just how proud I am of her :) xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina.... Bless your little girl! She sounds a lot like my little munchkin, it must be girls!!!! My LO will be 3 years old in April and she is a little minx!!! You would think she was a teenager already with her attitude (so looking forward to her being a teenager, NOT!) 
Frisky, how are you lovely????


----------



## tinadecember

haha yes Betty so glad to hear that there's somebody else going through what I am! Evie has always been very very strong minded and independent. Sometimes it's a great thing because I know she won't let anything hold her back and will always go for what she wants in life but on the other end of the spectrum it's bloody hard work when she won't let you help her out when she's struggling to unzip her coat for example. ahhh being a parent isn't it just bloody marvelous! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwh Tina, that's so cute!! How did she go on today?? Bless her :) 
Fingers crossed for your Valentine bfp!! 

How are you betty? How's your mum doing? 

Well, I've been working today, still in shock. My diabetic midwife sent me a really nice email, she wants me to go in hospital tomorrow & meet the team who will be caring for me, as I'm a high risk pregnancy......But it means I will have to call in sick at work...I was already off yesterday as I booked it off for fertility appointment. I don't know what to do, it's only 4 hours I'll miss out on, just feel guilty. But I think I should just do it & go for my own peace of mind, what do you think? 

It's so cold here today Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yes frisky you should definitely go to the appointment! You've wanted this for so long and because you're high risk make sure you follow every little step that your midwife recommends lady! ! Work will just have to understand  

Just did an OPK which was completely stark negative, I was expecting it to be like because I don't think ovulation will happen until Thursday or Friday. Starting to feel a little achey in the pelvic region though like my body is getting prepared for it! 

Evie was good all morning in nursery then in the afternoon she didn't want to share the ipad and because one of the kids tried to take it from her she whacked him in the face! Ahhh well we can't have it all can we! 

Have you not told your hubby yet then frisky? ? Has he asked if your AF arrived? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls...... Frisky, Tina is right, go to the appointment it's so important, work will have to come second right now!!!!

Tina, my mum is fine, we are waiting on the biopsy results but I'm sure she is totally fine :) she is tough as old boots!!!!! 

I'm cd5, I'm having a month off and just going to try and relax and wait for march but I'm desperate for us to be bump buddies frisky!!!! Soon, I'm sure xxxx :)


----------



## Mrs IKW

I just wanted to jump in and say hello and what a lovely thread this is! I just read it right from the beginning and just as I neared the end Friskyfish's signature suddenly changed which was fantastic to see! Congratulations on your BFP and lots of luck to everyone else. 

I am about 4 dpo so will test around Valentines Day... Heres hoping!


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry ladies, I went to sleep mega early & have just woken up thinking its about 6am & it's not even midnight yet!! Im so unbelievably tired.....Hubby rang tonight, oh my God, it was awful, was dying to tell him, but I know I will thank myself that I didn't when I tell him to his face. He's not back till SUNDAY night!! Argggghhhhhhh!!! I've just ordered him an ' Expectant daddy's guide book' off Amazon, I'm gonna wrap it up & give it him on Sunday.....I don't know weather to just give him that for him to put two & two together? Or stick with original card idea & give him book after??? Help!!!! :wacko:

As for appointment tomorrow, yes, I'm just going to ring in sick first thing....I feel bad, but like you say, health comes first. Obviously I have concerns after loosing my daughter, so I HAVE to go for my own sanity. Anyway, enough about me....

Betty, enjoy relaxing time with your hubby this month, without the pressures of TTC. Get your strength up for March, I need you as a bump buddie! ;) 

And you Tina, let's stay positive!! You will be in the 2ww again soon! Eeeeeek! ...Love the story about your daughter, reminds me of when Joe was little, he used to wack other kids with toys & throw Thomas the tank engine at them!! Shows their strong character I guess, at least we know they will stand up for themselves when bigger! Haaha

Mrs Ikw, thank you so much for your kind words & welcome to our crazy thread. As you have probably read, we have been through alot......the girls on here are the best, don't know what I'd do without them! :)
Fingers crossed for your Valentine BFP! Good luck Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ok.....so I've just called in sick :( feel soooooo guilty!! But sooooo excited to meet midwife! :) Xx

How are you all this morning? it's blowing a bloody tornado outside here! Haaha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

haha Frisky why didn't you just tell work that you're pregnant and that you've got to go to an appointment?? You will have to let us know how your appointment goes, by the way have you worked out your due date??? 

I'm dying to be your bump buddy!!! it'd be wonderful to get a BFP this cycle. Loads of CM this morning so I'm expecting ovulation in the next 48 hours ish.. gonna do another OPK when I get home from work. 

Betty, so glad to hear that everything with your mum is okay, when does she get her biopsy results? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :) 

I've had the craziest morning in work!! Don't wanna be here today. On a plus note though, I got lady gaga tickets this morning! I love her <3<3<3 actually it's safe to say I'm probably a little bit obsessed so I'm over the moon that I got them. It's in October, just imagine if I got my BFP this cycle. I'd be heavily pregnant! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina, just have visions of you and a huge bump, dancing to lady gaga.....She's meant to be awesome live! That's something to look forward to :) 

I don't want to tell work yet, as it's still early days, I think it's too early to be Telling work....I only do a couple of shifts a week. I will tell them at some point though.

I reckon my due date is around the 10th October, but Joe was delivered 2 weeks early because of my diabetes, so if that happens again, it'll be the end of September.Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

she is amazing live! This will be the 3rd time I'll see her, I'm off to see beyonce in 2 weeks time aswell. I've booked the day off work so me and my 2 sisters are going to have an afternoon of cocktails and then a good old boogie to beyonce. 

It's my OHs birthday in 5 days, I've STILL not got him anything! Well except for the striptease he's going to get on Saturday haha. Completely ran out of ideas of what to get him. He's so difficult to buy for, doesn't particularly have any hobbies as such and has expensive taste. I definitely don't have a spare £1000 for a watch so god knows what I'm gonna do! 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Arrhhhh!! Why are men so hard to buy for?? Is he into music? You could get him an iTunes voucher....Or why not do a box full of mini gifts, things he would like without spending a fortune....There are some good gadget websites with cool stuff for guys too. If not, I'm sure the strip tease will be just fine! :) 

My appointment went well, they were so lovely...I feel really happy, reassured & comfortable with all of them. I'm going to have to tell work now, as from today, I will be at the hospital every 2 weeks now, they only do the diabetic clinic on a weds...So I'm going to have to see if she will swap my shift or something. When I told the midwife I had a 9 year old son, she said I didn't look old enough, she thought I was about 18!!! Haaaaaahaaa she must have been pissed! Made my day though:) 
They are also fitting my dating scan in for when my hubby is next on leave in 4 weeks, so that's exciting :) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

eeeekkk aww it must be so amazing to be doing all this stuff! and little does your hubby know about any of it

When is he home frisky?? 

I like the box of mini goodies idea! It's thoughtful too isn't it. I could get a few of all of his favourite things in one big box. hmmm now i'm gonna have to wrack my brain thinking of what his favourite things are! 

loads of EWCM today in work, tonnes of it everytime I go to the loo and wipe so gonna do another OPK when I get home at about 6pm. xx


----------



## charmattack

Hi everyone.

I've been stalking this thread for so long I actually feel like a stalker :) haha! Not sure why I've never posted but I've enjoyed reading all your posts. Congratulations Frisky on your BFP I've spoken to you before on another thread, you must be over the moon.

I feel like I know you all from reading this page, so thought I'd tell a little bit about me, I'm Sarah 28yr old much closer to 29 now though :( UGH lol and I've been with my partner 8 yrs we aren't married and aren't planning on getting married until we are old and require wheelchairs so we can have our first dance in electric wheelchairs :) I was on the depo for nearly 3 years and have been off it for 2 yrs I think but can't actually remember it might be longer and we have been trying since I came off it (TMI was on it on drs advice due to having a tilted uterus that was attached to my bowels which they separated and extremely painful AF, it's still painful but not as bad as it use to be) I currently am in Cyprus as my OH is in the army but I'm due to move back to the UK at the end of the month while my OH stays here until August until his next posting so this is our last month of trying until he gets leave... So that's me :) 

Hope you don't mind me jumping on, and sending you babydust and healthy 9 months to you Frisky x


----------



## tinadecember

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/20140205_181125-1_zps21166784.jpg

I got me a positive OPK!!! Yesssss time to get baby dancing! ! 

Welcome to the thread hun! Don't ever be afraid to post in here! With frisky and mom wife jumping ship it'd be nice to have more ladies to share this journey with. Sending you tonnes of luck for this cycle because it'll be your last one for a few months! 

Can I just ask are you not on clomid or anything as you've been trying for so long? Xx


----------



## charmattack

eeekkkk, time to get down to it :sex: haha! How long have you been ttc? 

Not been to see the GP about it yet, waiting until I'm back in England as I have to go private in Cyprus and it's a little expensive. Plus with my OH being in the army he's away an awful lot so in reality it's only been about 12 months.. It makes it hard when he's away all the time as he either comes back when AF is here :( UGH or when I'm not ovulating so timing isn't the best.. least we are practising lol :)

x


----------



## tinadecember

I'm on cycle 7, I already have a daughter and before her I had another pregnancy. Both times I got a BFP within 2 cycles so I'm finding it difficult seeing BFNs every month. We're starting some fertility tests this month just to make sure there's no underlying problems. Im getting my progesterone levels tested next week and we're waiting on an appointment for my DH to get his swimmers tested! 

Have you got any children hun? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

tinadecember said:


> https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/20140205_181125-1_zps21166784.jpg
> 
> I got me a positive OPK!!! Yesssss time to get baby dancing! !
> 
> Welcome to the thread hun! Don't ever be afraid to post in here! With frisky and mom wife jumping ship it'd be nice to have more ladies to share this journey with. Sending you tonnes of luck for this cycle because it'll be your last one for a few months!
> 
> Can I just ask are you not on clomid or anything as you've been trying for so long? Xx

Errrrm, excuse me miss December!! I have not jumped ship!! I am still here!! Haaha Xx lovely positive opk! Now get off here & get too it ;) 

Welcome charmattack...this is the best thread on here I reckon! Haha.....I think I remember talking to you on another thread as my hubbys in navy?? And we were talking about Cyprus if I remember ?? I apologise,if that's not you....Haha. Where is hubbys next posting then? I know what you mean about the timing, it's so annoying when they are home on leave at the WRONG time!! But like you say, practice is good! :)

Tina, I'm picking hubby up Saturday at 9am...So I won't be able to hold on till romantic meal later on. I'm going to make sure Joe is settled in front of xbox for half an hour, then I'll give him the card or book in the bedroom, he will be ready for sleep anyway as he's on duty on Friday night, which means he's up from 11pm watching the ship, then I'll collect him! Do I tell him by book or card?? Help! 

Dropped Joe at school disco earlier & burst out crying as he looked so grown up, going off with his mates...My emotions are up the wall....I almost feel guilty for having another baby, keep thinking that Joe May take it badly!! :( 

I need to man up!! 

Betty, hope your ok my lovely Xx


----------



## charmattack

I wont even know what to say when making an appointment at the drs, do I just ask for fertility tests? 
Must be hard for you since you've been so fertile before this then, best to be checked. No haven't got any children, but I will one day I'm positive :D I try not to let it get me down, but it's hard when EVERYONE seems to be pregnant, but I'm a cool aunt so it's not too bad :) lol

HAHA, yes Frisky that's me, it was sunny in Cyprus then it's now freezing I'm sat at home in my slanket waiting for my OH to finish work and it's nearly 10pm!! His next posting is going to be down south, so I'll only really get to see him at weekends then, so still not ideal but we are hoping for him to get a posting closer to home which is up north. 

I think you should go with the card and the pregnancy test in it? Or get a digital test and have that in there :) He's going to be soooo shocked, I think you should video the moment so you can look back on it 
xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh where abouts down south? That's where we are...I'm originally from Manchester. 

The doctors should be fine, they will probably get you to have your 21day bloods done, to make sure your ovulating & take it from there. Just be adamant with the doctor & I'm sure they will get the ball rolling. 

Ooooh, I hadn't thought about giving hubby a pregnancy test...I now have 3 options.

1. Wrap up the baby book 

2. Write him a nice card & put p.s your going to be daddy OR 

3. Get a digital test & put it in a gift box for him to open? 

Get your votes in ladies!! 

Think it will be a bit weird & obvious if I start filming it though.....Think I may put the voice recorder on my phone though...It's less conspicuous! Haaha Xx


----------



## charmattack

Tidworth he'll be based but I'll be staying up north Hahahaha we live in Manchester, that's where our real house is :) Where down south are you? 
Hmmm true might be a bit obvious you recording unless you set it up before hand lol, the voice recording would be good too though.

I vote for the gift box and test but then I like the card idea too... Ohhh it's a tough one that I'd properly just blurt it out as soon as I saw him are told him before he was home, you've been very good not telling him xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooh I've never heard of tidworth! Haha...we're based in fareham in Portsmouth! I've lived in Stockport up north & bury :) Xx 

I can't blurt it out as I don't want my son to know until we are past the 12 week & safe :) Xx he will just think his mum is getting fatter! Haha


----------



## tinadecember

I vote for the gift box! !! Such a good idea  

Charm, im a northern lady too! I'm in Liverpool, I bet you've had some great times in Cyprus when the weather has been good! Referring to your question about the fertility tests, I went to the doctor and said we'd been trying for 14 months (told a little white lie there) and she was fabulous, she's arranged all the tests for us! 

Took another opk this morning, it's still positive so we DTD again! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oooooh so when does the 2ww start Tina?? Let's get another bfp on here!!!! Xx


----------



## charmattack

Afternoon :) Cyprus has been really good, it's where I met my OH 8 yrs ago too so it's been nice to come back. It get so hot in the summer I'm going to miss having a tan, sunbathing and lounging by the pool when I go back, but I'll be glad to go back to work lol. I think I'm just going to tell the doctors that we've not been preventing since I came off depo, and I'd like to be checked! 

Fingers crossed you get your BFP this month Tina, I was meant to of ovulated on Tuesday but over the weekend I had very watery cm so I reckon I ovulated early, the strangest think is though I felt NO pain at all this month like I normally do when I ovulate..

Ohh frisky it's getting closer tot he weekend, how you feeling? All excited? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooh I would love to lounge by a pool right now with a cocktail in my hand (non alcoholic of course) Fed up of this rain....When do you leave Cyprus? 
I've never felt pain when ovulating, isn't it funny how we are all different? 

I'm ready to burst...can't wait to tell him! 
I'm just worrying as I've got the odd cramp on & off really low down in abdomen...but the midwife says it's perfectly normal & not to worry. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm not actually sure when my TWW starts! I read this morning that you ovulate between 12-24 hours after your first positive OPK which was yesterday evening so I'm guessing I'm ovulating at some point today so I would be inclined to call tomorrow 1DPO. 

I'm gonna have to do another OPK tonight, normally once my CM has stopped being watery and turns creamy again then I say I'm 1DPO. I think the only way to know for certain is if I temp. 

I've never been to cyprus before charm, but I can safely say that once you've been back in rainy, miserable england for a few weeks you'll be begging your OH to go back haha. I couldn't move away permanently because I'm too much of a softy and would miss my mum & sisters too much but it'd be lovely to have a few months in the sun! xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, I remember having those cramps when I was pregnant with Evie. One memory that is really clear in my mind is when I had just found out I was pregnant and we had gone to watch the lord of the rings in the pictures and I had terrible cramping! I worried myself sick all the way through the film and couldn't enjoy it and they subsided after a few hours. It's just your LO implanting in your uterus! as long as it's not accompanied by bleeding I think it's perfectly normal xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Gosh I've missed soooooo much and I've only been off here a day!!!!! Welcome charm, hope you are well and welcome to our crazy thread!!!! 
How you feeling frisky!? Don't worry about the cramps, Tina is right, your uterus starts to change as soon as you fall pregnant, these are normal cramps, I know it's hard not to worry, it's been a long wait for this lovely BFP!!!
Also I LOVE the idea of the digi pregnancy test in a gift box!!! God, he is going to get such a surprise!!!! 
Tina, that is such a good OPK!!!! I have a good feeling for you this cycle :)
I've been in bed most of the day with a terrible migraine, I've had 3 this week and of course I instantly think I have a brain tumour and I'm gonna die!!! Total drama queen! Feeling slightly more human now but still going to take my super strength pain killers and have an early night......


----------



## tinadecember

Ahhh Betty I don't envy you having a migraine :-( I get one every few months and I can definitely sympathise with you, they're terrible! I found that I didn't get as many once I had my eyes tested and found out I was short sighted. Turned out I was getting them because I was squinting to see things. 

I hope you're right about your good feeling! 

Took another OPK tonight and it was still really positive, not faded at all. I've had really intensely painful ovulation cramps all evening too, I've definitely ovulated from my right ovary this cycle because I feel like 1000 tiny people are having a party on my right hand side :-( I'm guessing ovulation is happening right now we're not doing the baby dance tonight, gonna wait till the morning and hope the egg is still waiting! 

Wish me luck! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oooooh Tina!! I've a good feeling.....I'm sure this is a lucky thread! Let's get these bfp's on a roll ladies!! :) 
Thanks for reassurance on the cramps, Lord of the rings is a long arse film to get through as well! Haha....I'm gonna be a nightmare up until the 12 weeks. 

Welcome back betty, sorry to hear you have suffered from migraines, they are the devil...Hope you feel Better soon. 
My mum's coming to stay next week to help with Joe over the half term...I'm so excited to see her, I miss her so much...especially now. She was with me every single step of the way when I had eve & joe, she's amazing....God, I'm getting all teary now!! Haha xxx


----------



## charmattack

Morning ladies, how are you all? 
Frisky I leave Cyprus at the end of this month and my OH leaves in August maybe before depending on courses etc, the army are forever changing there mind so we shall see lol. 
It's been hard this time over here, as I find some army wives can be clicky and bitchy so I've kept to myself and made a handful of friends, I'm looking forward to seeing my family and friends soon, just a shame that I'll then miss my OH but we will survive lol. 
Sorry to hear about your migraine Betty, I suffered from them when I was young and had to wear tinted glasses as lights brought them on.. I was a cool kid haha! 
Frisky 1 more sleep to go, have you decided on what you're going for yet to surprise him?? I'm so excited for you hahaha 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls, how are we all???? 
I'm just about to go into work where I have been told I am going to get a disciplinary as I called in sick on Monday!!!! I only work 16 hours a week there and In the year and a half I have worked there I have had 5 seperate days off, 2 for the miscarriage, 1 for when my friend suddenly passed away and 2 for migraines..... I mean come on!!!!! I am really hating the place, it's so bitchy and people just don't like me much in there (I think it's because I'm quite out spoken and they all think I'm a bit of a snob) ugh, why can I win the lottery!!????
Charm, that must be hard for you being away from OH but nice for you to be around your family and friends, it's a tricky situation but August will be here in no time!!! 
Frisky, have you decided what you will do for your surprise???
Tina...... Good news on ov, keep at it my lovely!!!! Even after you start getting negative tests, still DTD every other day for 4 days after just to be sure xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: welcome mrs IKW, I love your daughters name!!!! That was on my list for when I had my little girl :)


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Betty, that's rubbish for you....I really hope they aren't horrible to you! What do they expect you to do? Come in & work with a migraine & not do your Job properly??? Idiots....Can't stand bitchiness, reminds me of being back at school. Just stand your ground, smile your biggest fake smile & dont let them get to you.....their probably just jelouse of you anyway! Good luck! :hugs:

Yes, I have decided to have the card AND the gift box on the bed...give him the card the first, as it's got really nice words in...then at the end I'm going to put this "Oh....& one more thing (you can open your pressie now) 

Then I'm going to have the test in the box...with a note on top of the test saying 'congratulations, your going to be a daddy' 

Eeeeeeeeeeeek!! Haaha only 1 more sleep! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry charm, I missed your post for some reason! 
I know what you mean about the click.....I've got that here with the Navy wives, I went to a coffee morning when I first moved here to introduce myself.....I made a right fool of myself, it was horrific, nobody bothered really....you get the same click at school too with the mum's. I don't let it bother me now, it's their loss, don't want to be part of a group like that any way....It's all so fake, can't stand it. 
The military is so annoying how they always change things, let's hope it all stays the same for you though, so you can be back home in August :hugs: Xx


----------



## charmattack

Frisky So glad you're going with the digital and card, so exciting! Just imagine his face :) EEEKKK! 
Betty that's shocking that hey are giving you a disaplinary, I hope it's not too bad for you, it's not like you've phoned in sick everyday for no reason and had loads of sick days! Where I work in England I know people that would phone in sick every weekend and still never got a disaplinary. I got one once for going to head office on my DAY OFF asking where my wages were, the letter stated I left the floor short staffed and didn't ask permission.. Hahaha, oh how I laughed in their faces it got thrown away :) 
Tina I hope you've caught the egg this month after such a positive opk!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!

Betty that's shocking that they're giving you a disciplinary for 1 day off!!! Some companies are like that though, so petty sometimes. Like it was just mentioned do they expect you to go in and suffer with a migraine when you can barely see or function enough to work anyway??? IDIOTS!! your boss has obviously never suffered from migraines I'm guessing. 

Frisky! It's getting closer :):):) I'd love to do what you're doing this time in 2 weeks! He's going to be the happiest man on the planet tomorrow! it's good that your mum is going to help with Joe over the holiday, at least then you can relax a little bit and let your mum take some of the weight off you. I'm sure your OH will be running around after you once he hears your news anyway! 

Charm where in your cycle are you now?? have you ovulated yet or are you waiting for AF? 

I think I can officially say that today is 1DPO. My cervix isn't as open this morning and the cramps have gone. We did the deed again this morning and I think like you said Betty we will continue to do so every other day for a few more days. My question is girls, can spermies still get through the cervix even when it is feeling more closed?? Or will they just fall back out, might sound like a silly question but I don't know the answer to it! 

I'm getting my nails done this afternoon and my hair coloured tomorrow all in preparation for my hubbies birthday celebrations this weekend! I'm off to your hometown frisky and charm haha! Spending the night in a spa hotel tomorrow in manchester city centre CANNOT WAIT!!! xx


----------



## charmattack

No idea where I am, I was meant to ovulate on Tuesday but as I said I had lots of watery cm over the weekend and some stretchy cm too but no ovulation pains like normals so I would guess I'm a few days dpo?! I've never done opks just gone by pain and cm so I'm confused about the lack of pain haha! I'm due af on the 18th February so will just ride this strange wave, also no sore boobies as of yet which is again not like me lol. 

So jealous of you going for a spa weekend, we went for one at centre parks and it was amazing I needed it after PaintBalling and being covered in bruises lol, have you got your outfit all sorted and packed too &#65533;&#65533; the weekend will take your mind off the start of the 2ww as well...

We are off to Bahrain on Valentines to see the inlaws and for my birthday, no idea what is there apart from a Marc Jacobs shop so I'm happy lol &#65533;&#65533;

I would like to know the answer to your question also as they say to bd before ovulation as well and it's still closed then isn't it? Oh it's all so confusing lol 
Hope you have a good day xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Well I have to go to a 'hearing' at work, it's hilarious!!!! I'm really not bothered, loads of people are off 'sick' and have been for weeks with 'stress' and yet they're allowed to put on facebook that they are in the pub having drinks etc.... It's so messed up!!! More important things in life to worry about, they can stick their hearing! Ahhhhhhhhh.......
I'm CD8 today so I'm now totally out of sync with everyone as seen as mrs frisky is knocked up!!!! Hopefully we get to see a valentines BFP on here!!!!!
Frisky, great idea about the card and gift box, can't wait to hear all about it!!!!! :)
Tina, I don't really know about the spermies after ov, I was told to still DTD after a positive OPK so who knows???


----------



## charmattack

Sorry to hear about the hearing, work places can be a royal pain in the bottom. I bet the people who've been off sick and in the pub haven't been called in.. That's always the way! 
Haha, at least being at CD8 you aren't symptom spotting and you've got O to look forward too, and plenty of BDing :) xx


----------



## charmattack

Tina just dome a little google on the spermie situation, apparently they can get through the cervix at all times, they just live longer in the ewcm and can get to the egg quicker unlike when it's not fertile mucus, also read that (TMI) female orgasm helps to get them up to the egg too and is sperm friendly... Interesting stuff :) xx


----------



## friskyfish

Arrghh betty, that's so stupid of your works! Little Hitler's!! Awwwh yes, we were in synch with our cycles...let's hope you won't have to have many more soon enough...When's your next appt again? 

I've just embarrassed myself completely, gone into Tesco to get a clear blue digital test for hubby. As I paid, I realised it was a Tesco own one, so I asked where the clear blue ones were, the lady tells me they are are sold out. So what did I do? I burst out crying, into unctrollable tears, she had to sit me down to calm down. I don't even know why I got upset, the test will still say the same thing!! Bet she thought I was a right nutter!! Haaha 
I'm home now, gonna have a nice bath, then write my card! :) hubbys home at 5am! Eeeeeeeek Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ladies, I'm panicking....I've just spoke to hubby on phone and he was going on about how I can do more hours at work when he leaves the navy & all these things we could do......I know he's gonna be happy I'm pregnant, but a little part of me is scared he's not!? 

Someone please tell me I'm being stupid!! :( Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello Ladies! I'm sorry I abandoned. The 'period' that was 3 weeks late made me really very unwell. They didn't call it a miscarriage based on the lack of the positive test but, long story short, I'm now back on the mini-pill to try to get my hormones back in check and stop the bleeding. It's been a rough couple of months. My mum had a bit of a cancer scare which turned out to be a vascular problem and my littlest brother had an overdose (px painkillers) at Christmas. On the plus side he's now getting help for his depression which is about 10 years overdue. Hubby thinks that stress resulted in the wacky bleeding problem and I've agreed that we'll put off trying 6 months till life settles down a bit. I can't do this if I know he's stressed and worried about my health cos of the stuff going on. I'm disappointed and still very up and down emotionally but I'm doing a better job of just getting on with things and so I can drop in here more often and not want to have a big cry about how shitty life can be sometimes.

I am DELIGHTED (shouty capitals intended) for you FRISKY!! AMAZEBALLS news! I'm sure hubby and Joe (eventually) will be absolutely over the moon. 

And hope everyone else is well and happy - haven't quite made it through all the backposts yet but I'll try to catch up. 

Hugs to you all x


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh...... Welcome back we have thoroughly missed you my lovely.... I'm so sorry you have been having a rough time, we are totally here for you. Sounds like it has been pretty stressful for you. I'm so sorry to hear about your brother but I'm glad he is finally getting the help he needs. It can be very difficult dealing with a close family member with depression. I'm glad your mum is ok too..... Big :hug: to you. 


Frisky, today is the day!!!!! Stop freaking out lady!!!! Of course he is going to be more than thrilled, I think you have last minute nerves, totally natural. ENJOY this day, you have waited for this a long time my lovely xxxxxx

Well after work today I am going to get pampered with my cousin and sister then we are heading out for a nice meal (no wine for me due to a week of migraine/headaches, very sad face!) looking forward to a bit of me time :)
Frisky, we need details from you ASAP!!!!!! Good luck and speak later xxxxx


----------



## charmattack

Morning ladies, how are we all today? 
Edinburgh sorry to hear about everything that has been going on with you, and that it's slowly sorting it's self out with your mum and brother and yourself **HUGS**

Frisky, I'm sure when he opens his card and present he'll be over the moon, men can be strange at time and say the completely wrong things at the wrong time, especially when you are holding in such a big surprise and you don't want to hear stuff like that, when does your hubby get? 

Let us know how it goes today, and enjoy it, so pleased for you both :) 

Betty hope you had a good evening of being pampered and wine and dined (without the wine) :) 

All good over here, no symptoms to report xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies! Edinburgh welcome back my lovely, sounds like you've been having a tough time of it! Like Betty said though feel free to come in here and have a good rant if you need to get rid of some rage or if you need a shoulder to cry on we're all here for you! 

Charm how many DPO are you today? ? Still symptomless? 

Frisky any news on the hubby front ? 

I'm lay in bed in the hotel waiting for hubby to wake up so we can go get breakfast! The all you can eat buffet is screaming my name! 

Think im about 3 or 4 DPO today, haven't had the time to think about symptoms but I'll keep everyone updated! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning everyone! :)

Edingburgh, welcome back my lovely & thanks for your congratulations :) I'm so sorry you have been having a tough time of it ....I hope your mum & brother are ok. Depression is such a sad & silent condition, let's hope he gets all the help he needs to get him back on the right track. 
It's funny how stress can affect your body without you realising. Maybe a break will be good, let your body & hormones settle down & get yourself in the right frame of mind.....hugs to you :hugs:

Betty, hope you enjoyed your pamper weekend, sounds amazing, would love one of those right now! 

Tina, how was your breakfast buffet? Hahaha, reading that is making me hungry....can't believe your in 2ww again! Fingers crossed, do you have any symptoms?

Charm, how are you doing? Anything exciting happening at your end?

Well, yesterday was a blur. Hubby got back at 5.30am...I had planned to set my alarm for 4.45am, make myself look presentable & have the test done & card ready. 
As it happened, I slept through my alarm & was fast asleep when hubby got home in bed next to me. He was knackered after working all night. I had to get up, sneak the box into the bathroom, do the digital test & sneak it back in again..which is a massive effort when your half asleep let me tell you! Anyway, gets back in bed, hubby is driting off asleep...So I just lie there, ha ha..in the end I told him he has to wake up as I've got a present for him. So he reads the card, then opens the bigger box, inside that box there's a long necklace shaped box, and he thought I had got him a new watch!! Haha.....Anyway, he opened it & inside was the test & a note saying "congratulations, your going to be a daddy" he kind of looked at it, looked at me, looked at it again & says "Oh my God, are you pregnant??" So I nodded & he says "Brilliant" couldn't stop smiling, then he couldn't get bk to sleep, so rang his mum & sisters....I would have liked to wait but he's so close to his sister's & they are both pregnant. 
So yeah, he's made up...he kept saying yesterday that I looked different, radient..So that's nice. 

We have been talking & think it's maybe best that we move back up north after baby is born & he leaves navy. We have no family or friends down here & it's a long way to travel. The houses are also more affordable back up north than here. I'm just so worried as it will mean uprooting Joe from another school & he starts high school next September. I'm worried about him fitting in & making friends all over again. Joe would love to move back up north as he misses his grandma & other family members, but I'm still worried about the emotional effect this may have on him......Theres lots to think about. My mum Is here on Friday, so think I may tell Joe when she's here, in case he gets upset, she can have a chat with him.

But yeah, hubby is over the moon!! :)

Thanks for all your support & well wishes, sorry if I've been going on about it!! Let's hurry up & get bfp's on here so we can be bump buddies xxx


----------



## charmattack

Afternoon ladies! How are we all? 

Tina - If I go off the day I was meant to ovulate I'm 5 dpo, but i think I was earlier so maybe 6/7 dpo?! I'm giving up counting I'm so lost this cycle. How was your weekend away? I love a good buffet breakfast.. Mmmmmmm! 

Frisky so pleased that your hubby was over the moon, knew he would be.. Does it feel more real now? Good idea on letting your son know while your mum is there, might help him handle it better, I bet he'll be excited though deep down. He'll have someone to look out for and protect and he'll be able to blame the baby for things he's done &#55357;&#56906; hehehe! 

How is everything with you Betty? Edinburgh, hope you are okay as well. 

Last night I babysat, and when I got in my OH had left 2 red roses and a teddy bear for me for valentines day as we fly to Bahrain that day. I was grinning from ear to ear, he's sweet when he wants to be lol. 

No symptoms really for me, my boobs starting hurting this morning which is normal after ovulation, oh and TMI I had a yellow/white glob of cm last night which was strechy... It's properly nothing though so trying not to look too much into it 

Hope you all have a nice Sunday xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh frisky! I bet you're feeling relieved now that it's all over with and your hubby is as ecstatic as you are! It's nice that you can be excited about it together now! 

Buffet breakfast was amazeballs! I had a full English with 2 rounds of toast and then at least 5 croissants and little pastries with jam and chocolate spread mmmmm I could just eat it again right now actually! 

Charm, I've lost count with what's normal for me with CM during my 2WW! some cycles I have none, a couple ivr had exactly what you just described and then last cycle I had tonnes of creamy cm! I've stopped taking notice of it now. I've got sore boobs which is completely normal for me. The only thing I've noticed is I've had lots of wees in the last 24 hours but I'm guessing that's because I've drank a lot of alcohol! Xx


----------



## charmattack

Morning all, how is everyone?

Tina you did that breakfast buffet proud. Sounds amazing, nom nom nom! We've eaten rubbish all weekend, meals out and takeaways so back to healthy homemade meals today lol. 

I'm trying to not symptom spot his month, as every month I do, I get it my head that I might pregnant then AF arrives every time so I'm trying to ignore it all, And just wait until AF is due. I hate the disappointment aNd I know this is my last month until my OH gets leave again so I'm just going enjoy my time with him, and see what happens... I'll let you all know if I notice anything though :) 

Hope you all have a great week :) xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How are you all..... 
Tina, your night away sounded great! Glad you had a good time....
Frisky, so pleased for you and hubby, how was the rest of your weekend???
I've had a lovely weekend, pamper day with the girls Saturday which was lovely, we had some cocktails and wine and a lovely meal, was fab!!! Then yesterday we had a proper family day, took little missy swimming then Sunday lunch and then we all wrapped up, put our wellies on and went plodging in the sea (yes we are mad!!!)
Ready for the week ahead!!!
Momwife and Carly, how are you and bumps???? 
:)


----------



## Bettyt63

Charm.... I am always the same every month, convince myself I am pg and then AF arrives and it's another disappointment!!! It's easier said than done not symptom spotting, I always say I'm not going to and then sore and the two weeks googling every little symptom!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! 

4DPO today, getting my usual pre-af chocolate cravings, just demolished a twix in less than a minute haha! wish AF due date day would hurry up! I can't cope with all this waiting around. I've ordered some cheapie tests off amazon which are due to arrive in the next couple of days so no doubt I'm going to turn into a POAS-a-holic in the days leading up to AF being due. 

Don't particularly feel pregnant though, like I said I've got the chocolate craving that I have every cycle and my boobs are sore as per. 

Betty, your weekend sounded fab! Especially the part about jumping in the sea with wellies on! that'd be my worst nightmare though because I'm absolutely terrified of the sea! I can't even put my feet in it, can't go on a boat because I start hyperventilating haha! 

Back to good old work today, at least by the time the weekend comes it will be acceptable to start peeing on a stick! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, you're scared of the sea!!!! Oh I love it, we live by the sea and its so lovely :)

I'm a bit disappointed as I've just spoken to the ARU dept and my next appointment is not till April, gutted, I thought I was going to be seen in march, ugh, another month to wait :(


----------



## tinadecember

scared is an understatement betty, I'm literally petrified of it. I had a bit of a bad experience when I was a kid, I went out a bit too far and the sea level suddenly rose and I went under and I couldn't swim. Fortunately my mum was there and saved me but it's given me nightmares from then on so now I won't even venture into it. 

gutted about your appointment hun! So does that mean you're not gonna start trying again till at least april now? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no.... Tina, that's terrible!!!! No wonder you don't like the sea..... :(

I'm gutted that I won't get any clomid until my next app which will mean I will need to start taking it in may which just seems so far away! I was getting sad today as I really wanted to get pregnant again before what would have been my due date if I hadn't of miscarried (6th April) is that silly????? Ugh, just seems to be getting further out of reach for me..... I'm having a moan so I just need to pull myself out of it.


----------



## tinadecember

No betty that isn't silly at all. Sending you big hugs my dear :( it's only natural to want that so then you're not focusing on what could have been and instead focusing on something amazing. If I could change things for you hun I would in a heartbeat believe me! Nobody deserves a positive more than you do :) 

I'm 5DPO today, still no stand out symptoms to report. I have quite a bit of creamy CM but I wouldn't say that's completely out of the norm for me. This 2WW is dragging, feel like I ovulated weeks ago! 

my cheapo pregnancy tests arrived last night, I was so tempted to pee on one but what would've been the point!!! Gonna try hold out until 9DPO. xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

My pound shop are selling two pregnancy tests for a £1 (obviously!!!) I stocked up the other day so I don't feel too guilty if I start testing at 8dpo!!!!! 
Tina, it's awful when the 2ww drags!!!! We are all wishing our lives away!!!! :)
Frisky, do you have many pg symptoms?????


----------



## tinadecember

You're not joking! I feel like the last 7 months have flew by because I'm always counting down to something.

I've had some strange pinching sensations going on this afternoon. Low down on my left side just every now and then I get a sharp pinch. Had creamy white CM today too.. so difficult not to symptom spot and get your bloody hopes up arggghhhh!!! 

Forgot to mention that it's Marks birthday today! He's been really down all day understandably because this is his first birthday without his dad. I know there's nothing I can do to make him feel better, I've just gotta let him get on with it but ensure him that I'm here if he needs me.

I've arranged a surprise meal for him tonight with his mum and brother and my parents and my sister/her boyfriend. He has absolutely no idea! He thinks we're finishing work and going home for a chinese takeaway. I hope it lifts his spirits a little bit.

Another really odd thing happened this morning! We were in the car on the way to nursery and just completely out of the blue Evie said "Mummy, I still love my nanny's grandad" she refers to Mark's dad as nanny's grandad because she has 2! and I said "ahh Evie that's lovely, what has made you say that?" and she said "He told me that he loves me" 

now we haven't spoken about him in front of her if we can help it! Definitely not within the last week or so and it is really strange for her to come out with something like that! I think he has visited her in a dream or something.. you don't think I'm bonkers for thinking that do you?? I told Mark that he has sent him a message through Evie to let him know that he's okay and that he can enjoy his birthday. 
I'd like to believe he has anyway :) 

Sorry about the absolutely humongous post girls! xx


----------



## tinadecember

p.s... watcha think of my new picture? <----------- Evie dressed as a demented cinderella! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh betty :hugs: that's not silly at all.....it must be still so hard for you. May does seem a way off, but it's only 3 month, stay positive & focused. I know it's easy for me to say, but look at this way. Way back when the diabetic nurse told me I would never fall pregnant with my high bloodsugars. I was told it would take 3 months to get it stable & I did it....May will soon be here my lovely :) 

Tina, love the pic of your daughter...little cutie. Your meal sounds nice tonight too...when is af due for you? That story about grandad is lovely, I'm sure kids do see things.....It's comforting that she did....Your not crazy Xx 

Gotta Love cheapo hpt's....I'm surprised I didn't cave in and test on them this month, I've no idea where that willpower came from! 

No major symptoms here...My nipples are killing me today though & I'm extremely tired. No sickness as such, just feel a bit queasy now & then. Sitting down with hubby tonight to discuss our options, were meant to be moving out of this house towards end of year, near when baby will be due as that's when his time in the Navy is up. We were originally told we get 6months after his leaving date, but he's been told today that its 3 month's & they could send us the 3 month notice BEFORE he leaves!!! So, that's a bit worrying..I'm sure it will work itself out,.

Charm & edingburgh, hope your both ok? 

I'm supposed to be cooking tea right now, but I'm just lay here still in my work clothes! Haha Xx


----------



## friskyfish

P.s Tina.....Fear of the sea?? 

How strange!! Haaha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... That's so amazing about your daughter saying that!!!! I do believe in all that :) hope your hubby has a lovely birthday dinner, it's bound to be hard for him but sounds like you are all doing so well!!! Your little girl is a cutie!!!! She reminds me of mine who is literally the Duracell bunny, 24 hours a day!!!!! :)
Frisky, I'm sure everything will work out, it always does, it's so weird when you said you will be moving back up north, I almost said 'oh great, I can come visit!!!!' :)
I think I'm having your pregnancy symptoms for you!!!! I feel so nauseous today, hungry but can't seem to face eating and my boobs/underarms ache, like I've been lifting weights.... I'm probably getting a lovely sickness bug!!!! 
Is anyone doing anything for valentines day??? We don't normally, I think im going to cook us a nice meal and I will be on CD15 so might as well :sex:


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies! 

So we had a lovely time last night! My OH was none the wiser. We got home from work, he opened his presents then went upstairs to put his new pyjamas on so at that point I had no choice but to tell him we were going out! 

Frisky, nice to see that you're getting all the classic preggers symptoms slowly but surely! At least that means that things are moving in the right direction! 

My AF is due a week today on the 19th! I'm on CD21 today and off to get my progesterone tested this morning! I'm excited but nervous.. what actually happens if my levels come back low? How are they increased? 

Been having pinching/pulling sensations very low down almost where my pubic bone is since yesterday afternoon. Woke in the night with heartburn too for the 2nd night in a row. You know what I'm like every month though girls, I have all of these symptoms then my period appears! 

Send Some of your baby dust please frisky! !! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

I'm sending lots of baby dust tina.....I had that same pulling sensation, fingers crossed its a positive sign! Betty is the best to ask about the progesterone levels, I'm not too sure . Glad your hubby had a great birthday.

Betty, I would SO meet up with you in Manchester!! Haha is that weird?? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... Oh my word! Your symptoms sound VERY promising!!!! I had heartburn straight away with my BFP, I NEVER get heartburn :) eeeeeeeek!!!!! I have a good feeling about you this cycle :) oh exciting!!!!! 
Frisky, yes, we should all meet up as soon as you move up north!!! I have this vision of us all being preggers and talking for hours, I have read posts from people on here and they have met some true friends from this site :) I think it's really lovely :)
Tina, when are you testing?????? 
If progesterone is low they normally recommend clomid. I have had low progesterone since last summer and I'm still waiting on clomid (although I still managed to get pregnant even with low progesterone so it's still possible) 
Right, I'm off to visit a nursery for my little tinker! I'm thinking of putting her in a nursery one morning a week so that she gets used to it and so I can have a cup of tea in peace :)


----------



## charmattack

Morning ladies, sorry I've not been on, been packing up the house ready to move and packing ready for holiday on Friday! Little bit busy, haha! 

Tina that picture of your daughter is ace! Bless her. Glad that you had a lovely meal with DH, bet it was a lovely distraction for him :).. Your symptoms are sounding good, fingers crossed this is the cycle for you.. Ekkk! 

Betty rubbish news on your appointment, but you might prove them all wrong and get pregnant before then, which would be amazing news.. As you said you've done it before.. When are you due to ovulate? Have fun nursery picking my friend has just done it, so she can go back to work.. It took her a while though, as she works 12hr shifts so she wanted it to be perfect :) 

Frisky how are you feeling? Have you got another appointment coming up? Remember you saying your high risk? I would also totally meet up with you all, when I saw you post you're moving back up north I thought the same hahaha! Even though I'm the newbie.

As for me, my af is due on the 18th, 1 day before you Tina, and 2 days after my birthday.. Wouldn't that be a lovely present :) hehe! My boobies aren't really hurting too much which is nice as sometimes they kill and I don't like that lol, also seem to be having a lot of cm, sometimes it's creamy white, other times it's clear and wet.. Sorry tmi. Also yesterday I had a sharp shorting pain inside my lady garden (TMI again sorry) only lasted a minute, but it hurt and I was most definitely not imagining it lol... Knowing body it's nothing though so just waiting around for AF, not even googling symptoms I feel proud hahaha! Oh forgot to say I had a random dream about a cat giving birth to kittens, they were everywhere, then I was running, where I nearly got hit by a push bike then I saw a woman walking a dog, my mind is crazy.. All of that happened in an hour and I woke up sweating thinking it was time to get up.. Hahahaha! 

Have a good day xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty! You know me though, I have these phantom symptoms every month and then my stupid period arrives! I'm not thinking too much about them until I see 2 lovely lines on a FRER. 

I'm planning to start testing from 10DPO which will be Saturday, of course I've been dying to test every morning. I very nearly did this morning but I'm quite proud of myself for holding off! So I've been prodded and poked this morning and had my progesterone tested, the nurse said that I should get the results in about a weeks time. It'd be lovely if I didn't even need to call for the results because I had a BFP! 

ahhh girls wouldn't it be lovely if we met up for tea and cake?? I genuinely think we will be friendies for life :):) I feel incredibly lucky to have stumbled along this thread and found the most fantastic group of girls I could have ever imagined meeting. 

Had a little bit of heartburn this morning too, nothing major but it's definitely been there. Checked my cervix too and it's tightly shut and low. 

Charm, when are you testing my lovely?? We should both test on Saturday! xx


----------



## charmattack

Tina.. So wish I could test on Saturday but I'm not testing unless I'm late, pregnancy tests over are 20euro for 2! I knew I should of brought some cheap ones with me from England when I came back at Christmas.. Hindsight is a beautiful thing lol. I'm excited for you to test though :) If AF doesn't show for me I'll be testing in Bahrain, they'll properly even more expensive over there.. ekk! 

Ohhh love the idea of meeting up for tea and cakes.. We could sit and openly discuss all the natural habits of our bodies with no issues at all, I'm sure we'd all get funny looks though lol. 

Had some stretchy CM today, and cervix is soft and closed.. I'm not brilliant at cervix checking, it's very confusing up there, haha :) 

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

haha charm I second your thoughts about cervix checking! I remember when I first started I didn't even know which part my cervix was! I think I'm definitely more in tune with it now and it feels odd if I don't check my cervix a few times a day. My OH thinks I'm bonkers! I'm like "my CP is low and closed today" and he's like "firstly what the hell is a CP and why is it low and closed??" whilst looking at me like I belong in the loony bin. I'm sure he wouldn't have me any other way though! 

I can't believe how much pregnancy tests are by you!!! Can't you order some online from amazon?? I only paid like £2 including delivery for the cheapo ones. Imagine if you went to Bahrain and they were like 40 euros! I'll send you some in the post haha 

xx


----------



## charmattack

Hahahaha! How funny, mine thinks I should be in a looney bin most days, I take it as a compliment :) I've been checking mine on and off a few months, I still don't understand they only thing I know for sure is soft and hard, but then sometimes it's soft on one bit then hard on another bit, no idea what that is about lol. 

Ahh I know it's crazy the cost of them, no point me ordering them online as they won't get here on time, deliveries can take 4-6 weeks going through the army mailing system, and that's just for a birthday card haha. By the time they arrived here I'll be back in England, it'll be fine maybe Bahrain do nice cheap ones :/ haha xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girlies!!!

So I was a bit naughty this morning, I caved and tested! Of course I was expecting it to be negative because I'm only 7DPO but I desperately needed to pee on something!

Stark white negative :( 

Think I'll take one a day now to see if there's any progression

Still getting the odd pinch down there, boobs are still achey. Cervix is low, tightly closed and CM is creamy.

AF due to arrive in 6 days time! 

haha that was like a proper low down on my current situation :):) hows everyone doing today? Charm any more symptoms to report? x


----------



## Padma

Bettyt63 said:


> Haven't posted on here for a while as I got so fed up of the whole TTC and getting let down every month with a BFN :-(
> This month however I feel totally different (this could be my mind getting carried away!) I have a LOT of EWCM and I'm 7DPO, there is tons and I have never had this before???? I think I'm going to go and buy a few cheap pg tests today and take one tmrw even tho I know it's ridiculously early to test.
> Wish me luck!!!!

Hi All!

I am 10 DPO and wondering if i am pregnant.. the TWW is getting extremely difficult..

Have lots of symptoms that suggest I could preg..


----------



## Padma

Hey Betty,

In fact I ended up doing a test at 7DPO but it was a BFN.. Planning to wait till 12DPO and then testing daily..
Fingers crossed!

Wish you luck and do let us know..

Loads of Baby dust..


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, tut, tut!!!! 7dpo is far too early!!!! Lol, I guess it's better than testing at 2dpo.....! :)
Frisky, how are you lovely? You're awfully quiet!!! 
Welcome padma, keep us updated on your symptoms :)
I'm cd14, I'm using preseed this cycle and basically did a hand stand for 30 mins after DTD last night (so much for taking time out this month! As crazy as ever) 
:) 
What's everyone doing for valentines day?????


----------



## friskyfish

Hi girls... Sorry, I've been trying to get my house sorted as my mum's coming tomorrow, but I've felt rotten all day, got a bad headache!! I'm upset as my sister is being really off with me because I'm pregnant, I was in tears this morning. I know it's hard for her as she's been TTC for 3 years, but it's been hard for me also, even though I've not been ttc as long.....It's not a competition, it's tough no matter how long you have been trying. I don't know if it's my emotions, but some of the texts she sent me this morning have really hurt me. I'm not even getting into a fight with her about it, I'll leave her to it for a bit! 

What have we all got planned for Valentine's?? Tina, hope you've shaved & moisturised, ready for your strip tease tomorrow!! ;) haaha.....and naughty you testing so early, guess you maybe wanted it for a Valentines gift though...Your symptoms do sound promising, got everything crossed for you :)

Good for you & your handstand betty!! Haaha...we all say we will take a break, but I guess we never really do! 

Charm, you need to get on Amazon & invest in some cheapo tests lady!! That's a scandalous price! Hope you have a lovely holiday Xx 

And welcome padma, hope you get your bfp :)


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, how unfair that your sister is being like that with you!!! I know it must be hard for her too but she's putting you in a really awkward situation, You'll end up feeling like you can't be happy about your pregnancy because you know your sister is feeling so upset about it. You should be her inspiration that it WILL happen one day. 

haha I know it was naughty to test! The worst thing was though that I knew it was going to be negative but it kind of relieved me somehow, I'm a bit odd sometimes, actually a lot odd! I haven't shaved and moisturised haha I haven't had the bloody time! 

ahhh I've got something funny to tell you. I've just been into the reception area in work and the lady on reception said to me "so what have you got mark for valentines?" and I said "just a card, I don't think he is getting me anything so I'm sure a card will be just fine" and she looked at me kind of shocked and then said "I shouldn't really be telling you this but he definitely has got you something" WHY ARE MEN SO UNPREDICTABLE?!?! He NEVER buys me anything for valentines so I follow the normal ritual and he puts a spin on things. 

So now I have to go out after work and hunt for a last minute present when I'm completely rubbish at present shopping. 

not upto anything particularly special for valentines, we will probably get a marksies 2 can dine for £20 haha and sit in watching the soaps. Hopeless romantics aren't we?

The odd twinges have carried on throughout the day at different intervals, got a sore throat this afternoon too. On cervix watch it has risen up high but is still closed xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooh how exciting!! Haaha...you will have to tell us what it is! I'm thinking the same by going marks & sparks, LOVE their food!! Failing that, a take away! My mum's gonna be here anyway, so it's not goin to be that romantic, no strip teases planned either! Imagine my mum walking in on me?? Haha I've got hubby a card, that's it!!...Bad wife!

Yeah, is upsetting about my sister. The docs put her on Clomid, but she reacted badly to it & had to stop taking it after 3 month's. What annoys me, and I may sound harsh here...but she isn't changing her life style, she goes out partying most weekends, drinks a bottle of wine most nights. When I say partying, I mean an out till 8am jobby, so draw your own conclusions. It annoys me, as surely her not looking after herself, is bound to have a bad impact on fertility drugs?? I've had to change my ways & really look after myself, it annoys me how she plays the victim, when she isn't doing all she can to help herself! Does that make sense?? Don't get me wrong, I love a nice glass of wine or 4 ;) but not every single night & not drink till destruction every single weekend! Things sometimes don't just happen, you have to help them happen! Sorry to go on, I'm just still upset! 

I could really eat a cheeseburger right now, I've been wanting one all day. Think it's too early for cravings, it's just me being greedy! Haha Xx


----------



## charmattack

Evening ladies, how are we all?

I've just been an got OHs valentines present, not going to lie it's he best present ever :D I got him a pillow.. hahahaha! He's constantly moaning at me, that he has a rubbish pillow in bed, and I have a good one so I got him a new one :) Sure hope it likes it lol. 

Frisky, that's awful of your sister, she should be pleased for you, you have been struggled to conceive and now you have she can't be happy for you.. I'm sure you'd be happy for her if it was the other way round. She'll come round though, once she's vented just try not to let it get to you (easier said than done) 

Tut Tut Tina testing already, thought you were holding out till Saturday? Oh well, at least you know it's early so that BFN can definitely turn into a BFP :D 

Betty, how funny doing a headstand.. always good to mix things up though :) lol haha! 

My cervix is still high and super soft, it's like it's all moulded into one, still got creamy CM but only when I check, and boobies still hurt but nothing major... Feel free to POAS for me, while I get robbed at the cost of them :) oh well soon be back in the UK and can buy as many as I like, even though I won't be needing them then, might just do it for the fun :) 

Hope you all have a fantastic valentines.. xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girlies..... I think you've all done well with your valentines thoughts..... I haven't even got my fella a card (and I make cards for a living so how bad is that????) 
I will be making him a gorgeous meal though and I am a good cook (even if I do say so myself!!!) and I've got some lovely heart lights that I'm going to put up in our dining room and make it look all romantic xxxx 
Tina! Is your strip tease tmrw night??? I thought it was for hubby's birthday :) 
Your symptoms sound pretty promising, I'm having a good feeling for you!!!!
Charm, what's your address, me, frisky and Tina will all send you some cheapo tests :) when is AF due for you???

Frisky, I'm sorry to hear your sister is not so pleased for you. I'm not making excuses for her as she should be overjoyed that you have finally got your well deserved BFP but I imagine she is just disappointed that she still doesn't have her BFP yet. Having said that, I totally agree with what you said about helping things along, losing weight, eating healthily and taking good care of your body is vital when trying to concieve so she really should be trying to do this. (I'm actually sat here with a glass of vino!!!!) everything in moderation hey girls..... Frisky, I'm sure she will come around, until then please just enjoy this special time, you DESERVE it honey xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning!!! Happy valentines my lovely ladies! 

Just about to get out of bed and get ready for work noooooo! Not doing another pregnancy test though today. I think I've found the motivation to wait now I've got one out of the way. 

Evie went to bed last night feeling unwell. She's had a cough for a week or so but now she's also got a runny nose and her eyes are all red and watery. Took her temp before bed and it was high! Now I've woken up feeling like I've sanded my throat during the night! Strepsils at the ready this morning! 

One strange thing last night, the heartburn hit again but badly! Lasted about 2 hours. . I've had it 3 times over the past 4 days. Praying this is a good thing! 

Betty, I saw your cards. They're absolutely fantastic lady! You've got some major talent going on there xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning, well done Tina for holding off from testing!! When is af due again?? Your symptoms sound so promising....this better be it!! :) 

Betty, yes, your cards are amazing, your very talented :) 

Well, thanks for letting me moan on about my sister. She actually text and apologized last night, I told her it's ok & that I'm still her sister & she can still vent & confide in me. So I'm glad that's sorted, I hate conflict....make love not war! ;) 

Although not with my sister, coz that would be weird! Haaha ;) 

Well last night hubby & I cooked a meal, steak, with veg, mash & garlic mushrooms.....I did the mushrooms by putting them in oven drizzled in oil & putting loads of garlic them, stirring them every couple of minutes. 

Well, Aaron Said to me about twice "you should pan fry the garlic mushrooms" I told him, that's how I do them and he's never complained before. Anyway, as we get tea out onto plates, he says "I don't know where you got the idea to do mushrooms like that, your supposed to fry them"

Well...that was it....I flipped my lid!! I have never lost my temper as much as I did last night, I ended up storming upstairs to my room & refused to eat my tea. (Tina this happened as I messaged you bk on facebook, hence the vague reply) and because I didn't eat my tea, my sugars plummeted & I had a bit of a diabetic turn :(

Arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....I am turning into the bitch from hell!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh hunny the way you lashed out at your fella over mushrooms! haha it's funny because you're just going through the rollercoaster of pregnancy emotions! just remember though that that little one growing inside of you is depending on you to stay strong so make sure you force yourself to eat! 

So glad though that you've made up with your sister :):) I thought she might have just needed some time to get her head around it and she would realise what she was doing and apologised to you. You more than anybody know what she is going through so you can be there for her too. 

I'm feeling a bit odd, I want to believe that I'm getting these symptoms but at the same time I feel like I'm going insane. I keep thinking "oh my god how silly am I going to look if my period arrives next week? and how insane am I going to feel?" It's a horrible feeling when your period comes yet you've been feeling so positive that you've done it! 

I did a lot of reading on progesterone yesterday and every symptom that you feel when your progesterone levels rise are the exact same as early pregnancy symptoms so either way pregnant or not you're still going to feel like you are! 

ARGGGGHHHHHHH!!!! 

My period is due next Wednesday the 19th xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my God!! Wednesday is AGESSSSS away!! Haha this 2ww is taking forever Tina!! I'm so desperate for you girls to be bump buddies with me!! It's funny how we can't help but symptom spot....I can honestly say, I've had more pregnancy symptoms in my other cycles when I haven't even been pregnant! So weird!

It's pouring down here, poor Joe had to walk to school as hubby took the car to work, he was not impressed! We get to go on hubbys ship tomorrow & see what he does, so that should be fun. 
We plan on telling Joe tonight.....I feel a bit sick about it to be honest Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I feel like it's taking forever too!! I'm just about ready to get a positive, you know when you feel like the thought of going through yet another TWW is too much? I need it this cycle! 

how exciting that you're telling Joe tonight! I hope he surprises you and he is ecstatic about having a baby brother or sister! What do you think his reaction will be? Does he like babies? 

We've got my mum and dad around for tea tonight so we won't be having a romantic evening! Thinking of cooking a roast dinner and getting something extra yummy for dessert! 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Mmmm roast dinner sounds lush..I'm still craving cheeseburgers!! Haha was going to try & get out tonight, take advantage of my mum being here...but to be honest, everywhere is gonna be booked up & it's just too cold & wet to be venturing out! 

Joe has always wanted a baby brother or sister, but when I asked him the other day...he said "I don't want one now as we have Rio" (the dog) so, I don't know....I'm going to make a fuss about him being a big brother and how it's a big responsibility. Hopefully he will be ok, but you never know with kids do you? I'll let you know how we get on. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Sooo, we just told joe...his reaction?? 

"Ewwww, are you not embarrassed? I know what you've done" 

Haaaaaahaaaaaa brilliant....he then went on to say congratulations & he seems really excited!! :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky..... I'm so pleased for you, must be a huge relief that you have told your little boy :) a bet he is made up!!!!
Also Tina is right, your emotions are going to be all over the place but you must look after yourself!!!!! 
Tina..... I really have a good feeling about you, eeeeeeeek!!!! When are you testing again???
Well my valentines night didn't go as planned!!! I have managed to get a full blown cold accompanied by sore throat, headache etc, etc.... Couldn't breath last night so had to take some night nurse and was in bed by 8.45pm, great!!!! I'm at work at 6am today (just till 12) and I'm feeling sooooooo ill, just want my bed and some lemsip!!! Also we didn't :sex: and the way I'm feeling we prob wont again today so that's that!!!! :( 
I did manage to get my beloved a card from asda for £1.50, he was like 'where is my handmade card???' Oooooooops!!!!! :) 
Charm, any update from you??? When are you off to Bahrain???
Have a good day girls xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, Betty you're not gonna believe this but I've got the exact same as you have! Started yesterday morning waking up like I'd swallowed razor blades then by last night my nose was running like a tap and I had horrible sinus pain. Safe to say I slept the worst I have in a long while and this morning I've got a headache :-( I feel terrible. 

And I woke up to a little pregnancy announcement on Facebook from one of my friends. ARGGGHHHHHH. Debbie downer today! 

I've told mark to take all of the pregnancy tests and hide them because im far too tempted to keep testing. I'm only 9DPO today so I'm officially gonna wait now until my period is late, if it even is! 

Had heartburn before bed again last night which honestly isn't the normal for me. I guess we will wait and see xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky! !! So so happy that Joe took it well, I bet deep down he's so excited! Love the comment he came out with though. Kids are funny xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina........ It's crap feeling like this isn't it???? I have zero energy and when I finish work I have SO much to do :(
BUT!!!!! This heartburn sounds VERY promising!!!! Even tho it's prob a right pain in the arse for you!!! Not long to wait.... Test on wed if that's when AF is due..... Exciting times :)


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no, sorry to hear your both feeling crappy ladies, I hate colds, they are like wasps.....annoying & pointless!! 

Tina, your symptoms sound great...I'm dying for you to test!! Haha...but yes, wait till weds if you can! Good idea getting hubby to hide tests! 

Thanks for your kind words about joe, it was a huge relief, he's really excited about it all....let's hope it stays that way! 

Have a great day girls.....or just get snugged up & on the lemsip & vicks....mmmm I just love the smell of Vicks! X


----------



## tinadecember

Afternoon girls! Having an afternoon on the couch in our jarmies after a busy morning. Took evie to the play centre and then to Mc Donalds where they had free face painting so evie got a tiger painted on her face 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/20140215_142712_zpsa9f48923.jpg

Plan on doing absolutely nothing tonight, going to make chilli tacos later and just veg out with the voice. 

Had a few stabby pains at about 4pm, low down and central and had some shooty pains down my legs too??? Ahh im terrified of me going in a downward spiral if my period comes xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, how are you both feeling?? 
Tina, that photo is adorable!! Joe had his face painted only once & hated it!! Never had it done since! Hahaha! 

Well, I've just ordered myself a swimming cossie...I seriously need to tone up, I've not been to the gym since before Xmas & they say swimming is best for pregnancy! My arms & thighs are seriously wobbly....you know when you just feel Bluurrggh in yourself? Hopefully swimming will help. 

Tina, those stabby pains could always be a good sign....don't loose hope lady Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... How are we all. I'm feeling rough! My little girl was up all through the night (why she doesn't sleep is beyond me!!!!!) and I'm loaded with cold! We didn't DTD yesterday so I may as well count this month OUT :( I'm CD 17 now.
Frisky, swimming is fab for you especially when your pg but don't go overboard in these first few weeks, take it easy. I bought my swimming costume from primark and it's fab, I'm actually going swimming in an hour with my munchkin and her cousins. 
Tina...... Eeeeeek!!! Things are sounding pretty good my lovely!!!!! Not long now before you can test!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, feeling blahhh today. Not feeling positive about this cycle now at all. My boobs aren't as sore as they have been this morning and I feel terribly PMSish :-( ranting at my hubby, feeling emotional, short tempered! Just like AF is around the corner xxx


----------



## tinadecember

2 pregnancy announcements on Facebook this weekend! !! BLOODY 2!!!! 

and one of them said " had an unexpected shock this weekend! The kids are getting another brother or sister. We weren't even trying but everything happens for a reason "

RAAAAAAAAHHHHHH I think Facebook is purposely trying to make my life unbearable 

How's everyone's Sunday going? Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina........ I think it's all around us!!!! It will be us soon chick!!!! How you feeling? Anymore symptoms!!!?? How is the heartburn???
I'm feeling rubbish, just drinking some hot lemon and ginger in the hope it will miraculously cure my cold and make me feel normal! I'm forcing myself to DTD tonight as it will prob be my last chance this cycle (don't know why I'm bothering, I'm not bloody ovulating anyway!!!!)
Frisky..... What CD do you think you caught little eggy on???


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry to hear your not feeling better betty, I love lemon & ginger tea, I'm drinking loads of that at the minute. 
What day do you normally ovulate on? You know me, I never knew for sure when I was ovulating as I never used opk's or had any signs of it. But this time I remember feeling a pain & having really wet CM on cycle day 15 of a 31 day cycle. That's all I remember I'm sorry, we also dtd that night then every other night. You have ovulated late before haven't you? You never know, just do it anyway!! Haha Xx


----------



## friskyfish

tinadecember said:


> 2 pregnancy announcements on Facebook this weekend! !! BLOODY 2!!!!
> 
> and one of them said " had an unexpected shock this weekend! The kids are getting another brother or sister. We weren't even trying but everything happens for a reason "
> 
> RAAAAAAAAHHHHHH I think Facebook is purposely trying to make my life unbearable
> 
> How's everyone's Sunday going? Xxx


Oh God Tina, I know this feeling...I swear to you our friends were announcing their pregnancies at least once a week! So disheartening....even hubby said "we are the only ones left now" 

You must stay positive....I know it's easy for me to say now I'm pregnant, but it's true. And remember, all the signs of pmt could also be pregnancy signs. I was a complete bitch to my hubby in the 2ww....I still am now! Haaha
And even if it isn't your month this month....Your doing all the right things now to see why.

Please don't loose faith ladies.
I know this WILL happen for you :) :hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

ahh thank you lovelies for your encouraging words, if yous were here now I'd give you both massive hugs!! 

11DPO today, I normally get my AF at 12/13DPO so expecting her any time in the next 48 hours if she's arriving. 

Not had any heartburn for a couple of days but definitely feeling more burpy if you know what I mean? My cold is finally starting to ease up after 3 days which I'm thankful of! I spent my entire weekend feeling exhausted with a razorblade throat and a waterfall nose, not a pretty sight let me assure you! 

Hows your cold today betty?? 

My boobs have gone back to being super sore after not feeling as sore yesterday, and I feel really hungry and burpy. Those are the only symptoms I'm having really!

Frisky hows your weekend been with the mother home? xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning everyone...... Tina, it's all sounding good for you still!!! Keep the faith my lovely. When are you testing????

Frisky, I'm the same as you, I never knew when I ovulated exactly. sometimes I would get positive OPK's and then other times they stayed negative. To be honest I have felt nothing this cycle, no pains or aches so who knows. All I do know is that when I got my BFP last year we DTD on CD14, 15 & 17 so I tend to go off that.... So I guess we may have a chance if I ovulated yesterday, here's hoping :hissy: 
I'm still loaded with cold, feeling sorry for myself and just want to sleep in a lovely cosy blankie and drink tea :sleep:
I'm at work at 2pm so until then I intend to stay in my pjs and watch cartoons with my little munchkin!!!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, all those sound like positive symptoms, even the cold! Let's hope af stays the f**k away! Hahaha

It's been great having my mum here, shes spoilt me rotten, I'm going to miss her when she leaves on Wednesday :( 
Makes me think how it would be better, moving back up north to be nearer to her & hubbys family. We have no real friends down here, I think it's healthy for any relationship, to see friends. It's not so bad now, as Aaron is away most of the time & just wants to relax when he's home. But when he leaves the Navy I'm sure it will be different....we will end up getting on each other's nerves if we don't get out & spend time with other people or have friends over...do you know what I mean?

Arrrgggghhhh... I'm feeling so stressed out with everything!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, I'm exhausted today....pj's & cartoons sound perfect to me, but I'm in work shortly. 
Did you manage to dtd last night then?? Let's hope you caught that egg!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahh betty I hope that you did ovulate my dear! sending you tonnes of babydust for this TWW! The way you're just starting your TWW and mine is almost over with! 

Frisky, I know exactly what you mean about the friends thing. You definitely still need to have time away from your OH no matter how happy you are in your relationship. I think if me and Mark spent 24 hours a day together I would end up ripping his head off! It's always good sometimes that he goes off for a few beers with the boys and I go to see a film or go have some retail therapy with the girls! Or even if you just pop round to your mums for a brew and a chat for a few hours! 

I'd crack up if I was away from my mum, you're much stronger than I am! 

I'm not testing again now :) well I'm trying my best not to. I went to morrisons this morning on my way into work and I thought "hmm should I pick up a couple of FRERs?" but I resisted! No point in spending a tenner on pregnancy tests if I don't need to! I'm just gonna wait and see if she shows up. If she's not arrived by Thursday then I will deffo test. 

So I've just gone back through my TTC journal to take a look at what days I've been ovulating on and my LP. Here's the info from cycle 2 onwards

Cycle 2 - Ovulated CD16, leutal phase 12 days 
Cycle 3 - Ovulated CD15, leutal phase 12 days 
Cycle 4 - Ovulated CD16, leutal phase 13 days 
Cycle 5 - Ovulated CD18 late one!, leutal phase 13 days 
Cycle 6 - Ovulated CD16, leutal phase 12 days 
Cycle 7 - Ovulated CD15... waiting on AF!!! 

so the last time I ovulated on CD15 my LP was 12 days.. which would mean AF would arrive tomorrow! but because I've been taking pregnacare, vitamin B6 maybe it will lengthen my LP?? ahhh my heads a mess haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky..... I know exactly what you mean and thats why me and Chris packed up and left london after 12 years and moved back home. We needed the help and support of our family and friends, it's not easy without your mum and close family (mine drive me up the wall but I still need them !!!!) I say try and relax about it all as things always work out in the end.....
Tina, that's a good insight about your ov dates... I mean, if you ov and then DTD all around that date why the hell are we still not preggers??? Come on :spermy: get to where you need to be!!!!!
We did DTD last night (nose was streaming, I was coughing and spluttering and couldn't really breath properly, very sexy!!!!!) so, 2 weeks to wait, I'm armed with all my cheapo tests xx


----------



## charmattack

Good evening ladies! 

How are you all? 

Sorry not been on, been busy sight seeing and being stared at by the locals of Bahrain, ah the joys of being blonde and blue eyed haha! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my OH doesn't trade me for 2 camels haha!! I'm out of the 2ww wait, AF showed her face today 1 day early so a 28 day cycle which I use to be up until a couple of months ago, so that's me out for a while, unless a little spermie hangs around for my next O in March. Think I'm due at the start of March and the last weekend with my OH will be a day or 2 before so fingers crossed for March :) 

Frisky how are you feeling now? I know what you mean about spending time with friends, it can be tiring and can cause silly arguments when spending too much time together, even on leave we spend a few hours apart just for 'me' time lol.. But then they go away and all you want is them back, you can't win. 

Betty fingers crossed you ovulated lovely and that the spermie so catch the sneaky egg, anymore head stands haha?

Tina, any news on AF? When are you testing again? I so hope you get your BFP this time! 

I'm going to the doctors when I'm back in the UK to see about tests, so if you don't mind me hanging around still even though I'm technically not trying unless my OH is home, I'd be glad to share and get input from you all. 

Hope you all had a good day. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey charm! Lovely to see you back sweetie! Sorry that your AF came :-( of course we don't mind you hanging around, the more the merrier and you're part of the team now anyway so it'd be strange if you weren't here! 

Whats Bahrain like? Did you take a look at the price of preggo tests?

No news on AF yet, I think my due date might be tomorrow. I've had a leutal phase of 12 days there or there abouts which would be tomorrow but if not then Wednesday most definitely. 

I'm resisting testing now unless I'm late. If AF hasn't shown by Thursday then I will test for sure. 

Only 10 minutes left in work yippeeee! Then off to pick up my baby and have a pizza whilst she falls asleep on the couch because she's had such a tiring day in nursery haha xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi charm..... You're always welcome on this thread!!!! You're part of the gang now :) sorry AF arrived for you, when is your next opportunity??? 
Tina, I'm hoping that AF stays away for you my lovely..... Not too much longer to wait! Anymore symptoms??????
Momwife, we haven't heard from you in ages are you ok?????????
Well I have the weirdest thing and I'm wondering if its ovulation but I just can't be sure, I wish I had some bloody OPks!!! I feel like AF is about to arrive????? Anyone had this before mid cycle??? I've literally went to the toilet to check as it just feels like I'm about to get my period, can't really describe it, no pain, more like that ache you get the day you start where it goes into your legs and you feel all bloated and a bit sensitive around your bits (god sorry that's tmi!!!) anyone had this?????????? Slightly freaky!!! Might try and DTD tonight just in case it's OV :)
How is everyone tonight?????? I'm just about to watch the walking dead, so pleased its back on tv and game of thrones will be starting soon, huge WHOOP!!!!!! X


----------



## charmattack

Morning ladies, thanks for letting me stay I love being able to come oh here and talk, as no one else really gets it. 

Bahrain is good, it reminds me of the film Aladin a little bit, it's a very rich country though I found all the desinger shops which was amazing, I didn't buy anything though as waiting until I move back to the UK to spend my birthday money as I'll need some warm clothes lol. Haha I haven't even found any pregnancy tests yet, but if I do I'll let you know the price, it's expensive here though. I'm next due to ovulate on the 3/4th of March and my OH leaves on the 3rd of March so might just make that one &#55357;&#56833; then I'm not sure when my next chance will be April/May I think depending on his leave dates &#55357;&#56877;. 

Tina as the witch shown?? Oh I so hope not, it would be lovely for another BFP.. Stay away witch.. STAY THE F AWAY!!! Aww, bless your little one, it is so tiring in nursery, all that playing, painting, eating, napping.. Would tire me out too. Them were the days lol.. I love a good nap :) 

Oh Betty I hope that pain so for a huge egg coming out to play, I've never had anything like that, in my December cycle I remember having to have a heat pad on when I ovulated as the pain was like period pain, got loads of EWCM then as well, hurt like bloody mad though. 

Have any of you watched a show called 'The following' it's the series I'm currently watching it's about a serial and a cult following that he has.. It's amazing, I love how the mind works in some people... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I'm a little bit strange :) 

Hope you have a good day, we are chilling today due to the arrival of the witch as she really takes it out of me, and hurts the first couple of days. Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

good morning lovelies! 

well AF still isn't here yet BUT I did have the exact same cramping last night that I normally have before she arrives. No symptoms to report apart from my boobs being sore and some cramping and of course my friggin cold! I will be very very surprised if I get through the day without seeing her arrival.

Just been to the loo and checked my cervix because the first sign of impending AF is usually brown discharge around my cervix but nope, just creamy white.

Can barely breathe this morning! Got some major green goo coming out of my nose haha I love the things us girls share with eachother!

betty that pain is awesome news! That bloated feeling is quite common around ovulation, I always get it. I feel bloated and gassy and full in my belly if you know what I mean. I sure hope it is a little eggy popping out for you! You really do need to invest in some bloody OPKs though woman! 

Bahrain sounds bliss! It would be somewhere that you could happily walk around all of the shops and take in the scenery but can't take your purse out of your bag because everything costs too damn much! Strange that you mentioned Aladin though Charm! Evie is properly obsessed with it at the minute. I think we must have watched it about 6 or 7 times over the weekend. She doesn't call it Aladin though she says "Mummy can I have Princess Jasmine on again?" She loves her princesses <3<3 

I haven't seen the following but I've heard loads of people talk about it! I'm watching The Kardashians at the minute, I've never tried to watch it before but I'm onto season 2 now and I've gotta be honest, It's quite addictive! 

Betty I am soooo with you on G.O.T!!! I'm on countdown for it. Have you seen the 2 trailers that have been released for it on youtube? I watched the new Walking Dead aswell, I think it's gonna be a good second part of the series! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girlies....... How is everyone???? Tina, have you tested yet??? Eeeeek!!! I'm hoping this is it for you!!! Do you normally get sore bbs just before AF???? I never have sore bbs, ever!!!! 
Charm..... I would love to shop in Bahrain, I need to win the lotto and go on a massive shopping bender!!! I've only been to Bahrain once but it was literally the inside of the airport for a connecting flight!!!! :)
So I feel totally normal this morning??? Managed to DTD last night just in case it was OV, only time will tell!!!! I go for my last lot of progesterone tests this Thursday THANK THE LORD!!! Will get my results next week so I will know for sure if I'm ovulating or not..... 
Frisky, how are you my lovely????


----------



## tinadecember

Nope not tested and I'm not going to hun because I'm convinced AF is coming, sore boobs is totally normal for me. Last cycle I had sore boobs until a couple of days into my period then it started easing off. 

Good luck with your progesterone testing!!! I'm due to get my results this week, going to see the doctor on Friday morning to discuss the results xx


----------



## charmattack

Afternoon ladies. 

Had a nice relaxing day been for a little walk and now just relaxing at the MILs, I normally get really bad AF pains but this time they've only been slight and I'm so happy about this as I'm normally crippled over.. Fingers crossed if she feels the need to show next month it won't be as painful again.. :) 

Betty good luck with the testing this week, I'm guessing that's to find out if you ovulate, ahh I'll be going through all that soon too.. How long does it take to get the ball all rolling and that after the first GP visit? Will they then put you on Clomid? After these results? 

Tina, good news on AF still not showing, let's hope it stays that way. Are you feeling AFish? I wasn't this time I just started brown spotting, then I knew she would be arriving soon. Fingers crossed for you, keep us updated 

Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

The only thing that's making me feel AFish is these bloody cramps! I've had them since yesterday afternoon now, feels just like AF cramping. 

I thought after having them from yesterday afternoon that she would deffo be here by this morning but the cramping has continued without the pre-AF spotting! 

Been going to the loo frequently all day to have a check of my cervix and nothing but creamy CM. Normally I get a few spots on my face aswell when AF is impending but my face is clear! Knowing me I bet she's just running a day or 2 late! xxx


----------



## charmattack

Oh oh oh maybe the cramps is the egg getting comfy.... Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Still no AF girls... guess what.. my cervix feels soft!! Just been and had a good old feel and it's not hard like it normally does before AF. xx


----------



## friskyfish

Arrrgggghhhh, just finished work, so much to read here...I'll get back to you shortly, I've had the day from hell. 

Tina, I will say this, I had af pains the day before I was due, quite bad ones actually...which made me think I couldn't be pregnant. And creamy cm is a great sign too! Eeeeeeek hope this is it! 

I'll chat later ladies Xx


----------



## charmattack

Ohhh Tina, it sounds promising now, let's get the BFPs rolling in now! Ahh as of you're not testing till Thursday!! 

Ohh frisky, *hugs* for you! Hope you are okay? 

Betty how are you? Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ok ladies, when I win the lotto, I will take us all to Bahrain on a huge shopping trip!! Sounds bliss! :) 
Charm, sorry af showed my love, we all know how that feels, so your in good company....And I'm echoing Tina & Betty here, but of course you can hang around on here, your one of us now! ;) 

Betty, interesting you got those pains, have you ever had ovulation pain like that before? Let's hope it's a sign of really strong ovulation! (If that's possible) You have done everything you can this cycle, so I guess your now in the 2ww! Awwh, we usually start our 2ww together, I'm getting all emotional now! :hugs:

Tina, any sign of af?? I'm gonna be stalking here now! 

Well my day at work was rubbish, lots of rude people, staff in bad moods, horrible atmosphere, was glad to finish today. Mum goes home tomorrow morning, gonna miss her, so will joe, he was crying tonight :( But she will be coming down alot more now as she finishes work for good next week. I'm at hospital again tomorrow to see midwives, can't believe it's been 2 weeks since my first appointment!! 

The tiredness is unbelievable, I feel so lazy at the moment! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

:-(:-(:-( AF is here.


----------



## charmattack

Aww Tina so sorry that AF arrived, I thought it was your month this month, I hope she isn't being too wicked! You've got your test results soon though haven't you, so that's something and might help give you answers. *Hugs* We can be in March 2ww together and keep our legs firmly crossed so those little swimmers have nowhere to go but up! 

Frisky what do you do as work? I hate it when there is an atmosphere in work, it only takes one person then you can cut the tension with a knife. I work in care in the uk so it's mainly women, one bad mood and the place is hell. I normally just sing and dance to keep myself from going in a mood haha! Ohh exciting news for the midwifes tomorrow, will you be having a scan or anything? Will your mum or OH be going with you? So exciting!!! 

Betty anything new with you? How many DPO are? 

I think we are goon to the beach today, it's a sad household though as City lost to Barcelona last night, so will try and cheer the OH up... Good old football, why they can't support a team that loses all the time like me I'll never know!! I'm a west brom fan, hahahahaha! 

Hope you have a good day xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... I'm sorry I really had a good feeling about you this month!!!!! Are you at the doctors Friday for your progesterone results??? Hope you get some answers when you see them. :hug:

Frisky, I can't believe we don't share out 2ww together!!! I guess I'm about 2 dpo but I have had cramping before when I thought I was ov but this was different, I think it's probably something entirely different!

Charm, I wish I was going to the beach today (in a warm country!) I really feel like I need a holiday :)
I'm going out for the day with my family.... Should be fun/hectic!!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no Tina! :( 

That's rubbish, I was so hoping this was it for you!...But charm is right, you have your test results soon, it may be everything is fine & it's just taking a while. I know how disheartening it is though, keep smiling my lovely & get your man to spoil you :hugs: 

Charm, I am a big man city fan, so can sympathise with your hubby. But we have been through worse than a loss to Barcelona, were made of tough stuff us blues! :) 

My job isn't exciting I'm afraid, I work in a little coffee shop. It's handy as it it's flexible hours around school, as I have no childcare here as I know nobody, it works well for me. 

I'm hoping hubby will be back in time to come with me to hospital, I will have to take Joe too as it's half term this week. It's just a check up, because I'm a high risk pregnancy, I have to visit the midwives every other week now. I will be having a scan in 2 weeks & hubby will be home for that! :) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm going to see the doctor on Friday to discuss my progesterone results and to make sure they have definitely referred Mark to the fertility specialists because we still haven't had an appointment letter through almost 3 weeks after she said she will refer him. 

You probably know where I'm coming from girls but the longer this is taking us the more nervous I feel that there's something wrong! How can I get pregnant twice in just 2 months and then this time we're onto month 8??? I guess we will have more of an idea on Friday. It can't come soon enough.

One of my good friends finds out if she's having a girl or boy today. <3 so happy for her, she's one of the ladies who's been trying for as long as I can remember and has finally been granted her wish xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello ladies,
Very busy at work. I have been following you (subscription to thread appears to be working again) but when I get home my head is busting a bit and I've been avoiding my computer. Might need to get my eyes tested soon just to make sure I don't need my specs updated. 
Frisky, it cheers me up so much to see the wee updated blurb bit at the end of your posts, though I admit the Americanised dates threw me for a loop, was suddenly confused about the day/month/year I was in. Wrote a action date in a project plan today as 19/02/18 - was supposed to be putting in today's date. I'm getting ahead of myself!
Tina, sorry to hear about AF making an appearance as well as a chuffy cold. Munchkin seems to be getting sick and there's a horrid bug going round work at the moment that seems to be all about dry achey coughing fits. Not good. 
Has anyone heard from Momwife recently? 
How long have you been abroad Charm? I spent two years living in Turkey and culture differences present a lot of challenges! I was sad to leave but also really happy to be home. 
Did you go out somewhere nice today Betty?
We booked a holiday to Spain for May. 10 days in a toddler friendly hotel - can't wait. We have to go before munchkin turns 2 because we'll never be able to afford to go when OH starts Uni in October, especially when we have to start paying for the extra seat. It'll be our first family holiday. OH is Canadian so all our family hols since I was 20 weeks pregnant have been spent there or here with his family, visiting. So looking forward to being able to play with shortie (not enjoying being full time again), slobbing out eating ice cream and some cosy evenings on a balcony with hubby and sangria! 
Everyone doing OK amid the ongoing weather craziness? 
OK, I'm off for some chamomile tea and an early night. Blessed dreams everyone!
We should totally do a thread group get together at some point in the year!
x


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh, and it only took 6 weeks, but I finally stopped bleeding, so am feeling almost human again!


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh!!!! Good to hear from you missus.... I'm so jealous you have booked a holiday, I keep telling my OH we need to go away now before our little girl starts nursery..... He's not having any of it, he would rather go to centre parks here in the freezing cold uk, I want to laze on a beach and drink cocktails!!!! 
I'm glad you have stopped bleeding, are you going to start TTC again or wait a bit longer??? Did you find out why you bled for so long???

We have heard nothing from momwife so I really hope she is ok :)

Where in Canada is you hubby from??? I've been to Montreal and Vancouver and loved it!!!!! 

What is a group thread get together???? Sounds fun lets do it!!!!!!

Well I'm CD21 today, think I'm about 4dpo but not sure at all and AF is due 1st march, MARCH!!!!! How are we almost in march?????? My life is just flashing before my eyes!!!!!
:brat:


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies, how are we? 

Edinburgh, made me giggle you writing the year as 4 years down the line! Glad your bleeding has finally stopped, did you find any answers? I remember bleeding like that last February, for around 5 weeks, I went to a&e as it was heavy & painful. At first they thought it was fibroids, but it turns out my thyroid was underactive which can cause heavy irregular bleeding. 

A holiday sounds wonderful, just what you need by the sounds of things. I'm thinking of booking a spa break for me & hubby next time my mum is down, they do good deals online with lunch & dinner included.

Betty, eeeek I know the year is flying by! 4dpo already...I've everything crossed lady :) Xx

Tina, how are you doing hun? Let us know how test results go tomorrow x 

Charm, hope your having a blast on holiday.

Iv been feeling ill all day, I've not been sick, but had my sick bowl at my side all day! Joe's been looking after me, he will make a brilliant doctor :) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

And yes...I'm in for the group thread get together! Whatever that may be!!?? Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hiya everyone!

Edinburgh good to see you back my lovely and also good to know that your bleeding has finally subsided! So are you back to TTC as normal now?

I saw on FB frisky that you were feeling unwell I was dying to comment with "ahhh it'll just be your little one nestling in and making mummy feel unwell!" Of course I would never do that though! I'll just say it to you on here instead :) 

You're right Betty, this year is flying by already. I feel like the last 3 years since Evie has been here have flew before my eyes. She's starting school in September, WTF??? I feel like it was only yesterday that I was pushing her out of my vajayjay haha 

Got my doctors appointment today at 3pm, I'll be sure to let you all know how I've got on! Hoping for good news, cross your fingers for me girlies xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi Tina.... Good luck with your appointment today, let us know what they say as soon as you can.... I have my blood tests later this afternoon....
I'm totally fed up today. Had about 3 hours sleep due to my selfish OH waking me and our little girl at 1am and then she wouldn't go back to sleep and then I was up at 5am to go to work... So dull... Roll on bedtime :)


----------



## charmattack

Good evening ladies, sorry I've been being a tourist again the last few days, went and watched a football match yesterday and met he Bahrain international football manager went into his office as well.. as you do, and today we went to watch the Bahrain F1 pre season training which was amazing! The beach trip failed as they are rubbish but it was a good day out non the less lol.. 

How are you all? 

Edinburgh, I've lived aboard for just over a year this time, but when I was 19 I lived in Cyprus for 2 yrs then 1 yr in Germany, culture shocks are hard, and miss working as no work in Cyprus. It's been amazing though to spend time wih my OH :). I'm pleased that you 6 week AF stopped, did you find anything out about it? 

Betty, 4dpo already, it'll soon be twitchy time and POAS ekkkk! Fingers crossed them head stands worked for you lol

Tina any news from the doctors on your test results? Hope it goes well for you, and you get answers soon! 

Frisky sorry to hear you aren't very well, naughty little bean you've got there already hehe! How did your appointment go at the hospital? 

I'm totally up for the group thread get together, sounds interesting anyway lol. Feel free to add me on FB, just PM for my name if you want it :) 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls so I'm back with good news! My progesterone levels were 94, the doctor said I'm most definitely ovulating so thats a huge relief! But now my OH thinks that the problem is him. They hadn't even sent his referral off to the fertility clinic 3 weeks after we had originally been to see them so I made sure they sent it off today. Marks just going to keep taking zinc supplements daily until he gets his appointment and just hoping that his tests come back as fine as well! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Wow!!!! Tina that's amazing news.... Tell hubby not to stress out too much as there is no point until his tests come back, he's probably totally fine :)
I went to get my final bloods taken today and after hearing your results Tina I realise that I'm defo NOT ovulating!!! Today was my 5th lot of tests and so far my results are as follows:
Test 1: levels are at 4 (oh dear god!)
Test 2: levels are at 8
Test 3: levels are at 10
Test 4: levels are at 8
Test 5: will get results next week......
So, that's where I am. Looks like I'm not ovulating but I'm hoping I will get some clomid to help me on my way.
Had a really shitty day so I'm going to bed!!!
Nite nite girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, that's great news!! Betty is right in telling hubby not to worry, it could be something as simple as changing his diet & walking around with no pants on for a few weeks! Seriously, my friends fella was told his count was really low & he did a few changes & it shot right back up! ( excuse the pun) Things like colds, flu & stress can affect sperm levels too! It could be nothing is wrong at all & it's just taking its time, let's stay positive here! :) 

Betty, so sorry your not ovulating....but at least you know that's what it definitely is now. When will you get the Clomid to help you?? Roll on the day you start with that! Hopefully that will help you get your bfp soon!! 

I'm sending you lots of love & hopefully luck ladies! 

Charm, holiday sounds amazing, get you mingling with the football manager! ..I'd love to go & watch the F1 sound so glamorous.

I need to get to bed, I'm typing this with my eyes squinted to focus as I'm falling asleep! 

Night ladies xxx


----------



## MomWife

Hey ladies!! I have been off from here for a while since I was having issues with my internet and plus I have been sick. :growlmad: I am soooo congested that it is just making me sooo angry!! Everything is going ok with me. 

I will keep my FX for you ladies that everyone will get their BFP soon!!!! I will have to read all the posts that I missed to catch up. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Momwife!!! Helllllooooooo!!! 

Fabulous to hear from you lady :) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello ladies how are we all on this fabulous Monday? 

Betty any symptoms? How far into your 2WW are you now? 

Can't believe it's Monday again already, the weekend flew over. I've somehow managed to pull something in my lower back. Been in agony since Sunday morning :-( Probably happened because I've been sneezing so much. I've heard it's quite common to pull something with just a sneeze or a cough! 

My AF is finally gone  so now it's back on countdown to ovulation in approx 10 days time. I've started temping again this month so I can pinpoint the day that ovulation happened for certain. Mark seems to think that we're missing when the egg actually drops and maybe I'm not actually ovulating until a couple of days after I feel the pains. I guess we will see this cycle! 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening my lovelys!! 

Tina, glad af has gone....onto next cycle! Maybe hubby is right on missing the egg. I would try dtd every other day during ovulation week this cycle! We need another bfp and soon!! 

Betty, how are you my lovely? Any news on the clomid? 
Charm, hope your ok, are you still on holiday?

Well I'm officially knackered....I'm going to bed in a minute, the dishes & housework can wait till tomorrow Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Everyone ok??? 
Tina, glad AF has gone for you my lovely. Frisky is right, I say dtd every other day during your fertile week, that's what the fertility doctor told me!!!
Frisky, how you feeling??? 
So I'm about 7dpo and I have no symptoms but I do have thrush!!! Nice!!! I think it might be from using pre-seed, that's the only thing I can think off, it's been open a while (with the top on obviously and stored away in a cabinet) but I don't know if once opened you have to use it within a certain amount of time????
I've got my date through for my hospital app and it's not till 14th April which means that if I do get clomid then I won't be able to start it till may!!!! Arghhhhhh it's so far away I can't bare it!!!! :(


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god girls the new one born every minute is on!!!!! I'm almost in floods of tears already!!!!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh I saw that it was on but I gave it a miss. I used to watch it religiously when I was pregnant with evie and it'll just bring out the green eyed monster in me! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh I love 'one born every minute' I also watched it religiously when I was pregnant. I made OH watch it with me last night and we ended up watching a load of videos of our little girl when she was a baby.... God, times flies so quickly!!!! I hope I get to have that feeling again :)


----------



## charmattack

Afternoon ladies! How are you all? 
I'm back in Cyprus now, packing up ready to move to the UK on Friday. It's come round so quick, I expect I'll be a bag of tears come Tuesday when my OH goes back &#128557;! AF has gone for me too, we've been BDing since might as well make the most of it lol &#128586; haha! 

Betty can't believe you 7dpo already, that's gone so quick. I've heard thrush can be a sign of pregnancy!! Fingers crossed lovely! April will soon be here for your appointment, I'll have ages to wait to go through all the tests.. Ugh! 

Tina, you all ready for our next O? 1 or 2 days between us, I'm hoping that I have some little spermies hanging around for mine! 

Frisky how are you? Any bump pictures for us?? 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... Need some help, I'm officially going nuts!!!!! I felt really strange last night. Really bloated and gassy and just not myself. Anyway I tested first thing this morning on one of my pound shop tests and here is my 'tweaked' test...... ?????
I'm 9dpo AF due this sat/sun
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Bettyt63

I think it's a dodgy test.... I will go out and buy some frer.... Ugh, talk about getting your hopes up!!!!!! :(


----------



## friskyfish

Betty?? Have you tested again? Go & get frer right now!! 
I see something on that test, but you can never be sure with the cheap ones can you? You read all the time about evap lines? I hope to God it's NOT an evap....how are you feeling? I'm gonna be stalking here today now (more than I do already) haha Xx 

Tina, how's your head lovely? Hope beyonce was good x 

Welcome back charm, hugs to you on hubbys departure, I know how it feels xxx


----------



## friskyfish

And no charm, no bump pictures yet....I just look fat! Haaha Xx


----------



## Tama

Hello Girls,
Can i join pleaseeeee? I'm currently 12dpo and hoping for a :bfp:because i can't bear to see another :bfn: as i did at 10dpo. I am praying for a miracle! it can really be so sickening seeing :witch: month after month. 
Join me in praying for a miracle THIS MONTH!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

I've just got home and taken another cheapie and there is another faint line????? I think they are dodgy.... Arghhhhhhh!!! I'm going to buy a frer but wait to test as I'm only 9dpo, don't believe this can be possible, I'm sure it's just a cruel trick being played on me.... Here is the second test!!!! Can anyone see anything??? I'm going to tweak it later as I'm rushing out again now (have major tooth ache and have an emergency dentist app!!!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Bettyt63

Ok.... Looking at the picture it looks like an evap!!!!!


----------



## charmattack

Betty I'm sure I can see something on Those pictures, I'm normally rubbish at seeing faint lines too. You're only 9dpo though, so hopefully they will get darker... Fingers crossed!! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, I see it.....get a frer & test again. Oh my god, I'm so excited, I literally have everything crossed!! 

Welcome tama, you have joined a good thread here. We have all had our struggles, wait & Sucess stories xx good luck 

Betty??? TEST!!! ;) XX


----------



## Bettyt63

I've just bought some frer (2 for £6 in Asda, I was rather impressed!!!) I'm going to wait till tmrw, I can't stand the disappointment of seeing a bfn tonight! 
I've just been to the dentist and I have an infection so I've been given antibiotics to take, do you think it's ok to take them?????? Arghhhhhhhhhh!!!! 
Welcome tama, sorry I'm not normally this nuts, HONEST!!!!


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies,can i join plz?? Had 4 mc b4 i had my 2 dd's, decided to try for number 3. I am 8dpo,don't chart or temp, and i feel bleurgh. Think i feel heavy in my lower abdomen and was crampy over the weekend and got milky,lotiony cm??.Af due 3rd march. Amanda xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, that's a bargain, that's the deal I got on the frer when I tested....are you having any symptoms at all? I want you to test now, but I know it's best to wait till morning!! Arrgghhhhhh!! Haha Erm, I'm not sure about the antibiotics, can you not till you test again, then ask about them? Toothache is a bitch though :hugs:

Hello ab75 .....Sorry to hear of your earlier losses, it's scary TTC when you have experienced a loss. Hopefully this will be your month, milky CM is a good sign, I had lots when I got my bfp. Fingers crossed for you Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello ladies! my goodness so much has gone on in the last 24 hours, I just came online to read "Betty go buy an FRER!!!!" Betty, I can definitely see a line on the first test but like you said cheapies are known for showing evaps. I'm hoping to god though that it's not and that you get your lovely positive this cycle!

Charm, ahh are you excited about coming home?? You're not missing much! It's cold and windy and rainy but I think it's the little home comforts that you miss when you're away. Like fish and chips, and the x factor and good old PG tips! 

Beyonce was amazing :):):) Had a LOT of vodka, managed to sneak a little bottle in with me and my sisters weren't up to drinking much so I thought sod it and finished the bottle by myself. Then had to be helped home by my 2 sisters. That's what they're there for after all! I'd have done the same for either of them haha. Mark was working away on business today and had to leave for work at 5am so I had to get up and take Evie to nursery with a banging headache! Not good. I did get lots of cuddles this morning though because she missed her mummy last night. You just can't beat it can you. 

Welcome new ladies! Sending you tonnes of babydust for this cycle :):) 

Betty.. you're gonna have me stalking now, hoping we see 2 lovely pink lines tomorrow!!! xxx


----------



## charmattack

Ekkk, Betty I'm excited for you to test tomorrow! Sending positive thoughts to you &#128522;&#128522;! 

Lol, frisky I'm sure you don't look fat, wen if you do you know it's going to be a beautiful baby bump soon enough eeeeeekkkkk! So much excitement! 

Tina, definitely looking forward to coming back to the UK, seeing all my friends and family, sky tv and dominos pizza lol.. Also can't wait to go back to work.. Haha! Happy and sad with tears definitely though as I'll have to get use to being in my own.. BOOO! Glad you had a good time at Beyoncé I really want to see rudimental this year, I'm hoping they will be at V Fest, there are at Tatton park in Manchester though &#128513;&#128513; 

Welcome new ladies, the best thread on here I'm new and they've all taken me under there wings! Sending lots of babydust 

Xxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks for the welcome! Yes it is scary after losses but i am very lucky to have my girls now. Oooooh heres hoping that the milky cm is a sign for me too xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies.... I'm having a manic day, still not home and rushing around after my family.... I'm so sure that the two tests I have taken are dodgy but lets see tmrw when I test on a frer. As far as symptoms go I think I am making them up as I do every month but the reason why I tested this morning was because yesterday I was really bloated and gassy and my bbs were kinda sore (heavy, not really sore!) also I have lots of thick cm but I thought that was because I have thrush?!?! Oh god, who knows, I'm not getting my hopes up!!!! 

Will up date you in the morning, keep everything crossed just in case ladies.
Welcome Amanda.... Sorry to hear of your loses. We are around the same dpo so hopefully will get some good news this cycle!!!! 

Tina, I love beyonce, I have seen her live once and she was FAB!!!!! Looks like a good nite :)


----------



## friskyfish

Mmmmmm dominoes pizza is the best charm!! 

Tina, ha ha glad you had a good night, sounds awesome, bet your still recovering now! Junk food & milkshake are my hangover cure! 

I was meant to be going to the parklife festival this year, but think I'll be giving it a miss now! Haha x 

Betty, bet your dying to test again. I really hope this is it for you, so bad :hugs:


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh girls I'm freaking out!!!! I want this so much but I just know in my gut that tmrw will be a bfn :( I hate always thinking the worst!
I have really bad tooth/jaw pain and need some super strong painkillers and the antibiotics but refuse to take them until I know!! Dear lord! The things we go through hey???


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no betty, that's the worst kind of pain! You have my sympathy,your a real trooper....try and hold out till tomorrow.

I know how much you want it, we all want it for you. I know it's hard, but try & relax x 

I'm feeling awful....got the worst tummy cramps and sickness, keep going to the toilet.....thank God hubby has popped out. Urrgghhhhh Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Awwwww frisky, thank you chick, just not getting my hopes up!!
Sorry you're feeling rubbish but its a good sign!!! Little pip is getting nice and cosy and bedding in for the next 8 months :)


----------



## friskyfish

Betty??? Anything?? Xxx


----------



## charmattack

Any news yet Betty?? I'm waiting very impatiently lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!! Betty we're all dying to know your update.. anything hun?? 

Keep your chin up, if it is a BFN 10DPO is still early.. I know it's easier said than done and we all want this so much for you. Hope it's good news! 

Frisky, ahh so you're finally starting to feel pregnant now all the symptoms are kicking in? so jealous! I want morning sickness haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... I'm not having a good time with tests!!! I have done a frer this morning and the control line has gone up all strange??? Some of it is dark and some of it is light pink and the line is really wavy??? Have a look yourselves and let me know what you think????
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## charmattack

Wow, I've never seen a control line look like that before, looks like its been drawn on and there is a pink line shadow underneath it, how strange is that.. xx


----------



## Bettyt63

I know.... How bizarre!!! So do I wait till tmrw to use the other frer or test again today???? I'm so confused right now :(


----------



## charmattack

I'd wait until tomorrow to test I think, but then I'd properly cave and test today.. Aww I bet you're confused. My fingers and toes are crossed for you though xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

I think it's bfn..... I'm just clinging on to anything!!!!!! 
Might test tmrw but will prob just wait for AF now..... Thanks for putting up with my craziness ladies :) xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hmmmm very odd. I want you to test again!....Buy more tests for tomorrow too! ;) xxx bet your going insane betty!! X


----------



## friskyfish

Haaha I keep coming on here to see if there is any update!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Bettyt63 said:


> I think it's bfn..... I'm just clinging on to anything!!!!!!
> Might test tmrw but will prob just wait for AF now..... Thanks for putting up with my craziness ladies :) xx


Awwwwh, your not crazy, you just want this!! Xx


----------



## charmattack

Frisky I keep doing the same, hehehe!! 

You are not crazy Betty, them bloody tests are though, squiggly lines and what not.. I'll give them what for, haha!! 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

You're certainly not crazy! I get like this every month too, our bodies send us around the bend when we're in the 2WW. Like Frisky said it's only because we want it so badly that we cling onto every bit of hope that we can.

Last 2WW my AF started but because my cervix still felt soft I was thinking "hmm maybe it's very late implantation and the bleeding will stop soon" And looking back now I think oh my goodness you are a crazy bitch! It can't be helped dear we are all guilty of doing it.

That test does look odd! It's like the control line couldn't decide what to do haha. I hope it does turn pink for you in the coming days. xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Haaha....im still 'crazy' just found a cheapo test whilst clearing out my drawer....and I tested!! My husband thinks I'm insane! Haaaaha Xx 

Really feeling sick today, bluurrghhh! Shouldn't moan though... I really do hope we can all be bump buddies Xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Frisky there is nothing I would love more than us all going through pregnancy together! Instead of moaning about the 2WW we can moan about sickness and getting fat! 

My hubby is feeling really down at the minute, he is convinced that it is because of him that we can't get pregnant. He has suffered with depression in the past and I think the stresses of TTC along with losing his Dad in January are starting to get to him. Last time he really got depressed he ended up in a bad place and really ill from the anti depressants that the doctor prescribed and I'm a bit worried that he's heading that way again :( 

I just wish the bloody doctors would hurry up and send him an appointment to get his spermies tested so his mind can be put at rest with any luck xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, you are crazy!!!!! Ha! I would prob do the same myself!!!!

Tina.... I'm sorry that your hubby is getting depressed, there is nothing worse! Why are you guys waiting so long for an appointment??? My OH had to just drop off a sperm sample at our local hospital anytime between 8-10am as long as the sperm wasn't older than 30 mins (I think it was 30 mins) he didn't need an appointment, can you check with your doctor that there is not a drop in centre???? :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: would SO love for us all to be bump buddies...... Fingers and toes crossed xxxx


----------



## charmattack

Haha, Frisky you are mental.. Did you manage to wipe out the control line completely?? 

Tina, sorry to hear about your hubby, depression is an awful illness that people don't understand and the tablets they give out for it can make it a lot worse, due to the extreme side effects. Hopefully he will bounce back up though. My mum suffers from depression and she went to a bad place when splitting up from my dad, and then again during the menopause. Ohh, have you not seen that at home sperm test you can now buy?? I think it's expensive about £60 I'm not sure but you can find it online at Boots? 

Betty have you test again today??

I'm getting clear EWCM and stretchy, not due to O until Monday/Tuesday.. BDed before hand though just not last night or tonight as OH is working.. then I've got him Friday till Monday :D hehehe!! 
xxx


----------



## charmattack

PS.. Would also love for us all to be bump buddies.. xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yup.... I've tested again on the other frer..... The control line is still a bit funky (two tones of pink and looks like colour run) I'm trying my best to see a second line but there is nothing there!!! and I feel like AF is about to arrive, I have period pains :( 
Not the end of the world!!!! 
Have a look (I'm obsessed with looking at pg tests now!!!!!!!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bettyt63

And inverted...... Nothing there!!!!! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ab75

Just checked cp and it was still quite high and firm, was loads of milky lotiony cm,good sign or not. Who knows,lol.


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh betty, what a nuicence.....Maybe the frers might be dodgy if the control line is doing that on both tests? When is af due? And how's the toothache? Xx


----------



## charmattack

I agree with Frisky, they are definitely dodgy FRER tests.. the wavy line is the strangest I've ever seen. 

I'm having a lovely last night in Cyprus, had the estate manager round to checked the house over, ended up having to scrub the bedroom patio window frame as I stuck carpet tape on it, to hang a mosquito net up.. needless to say it all had to go, and was extremely stubborn... haha!! Such an eventful night!! I was going to message you all to see if you fancied a flying visit to help me :) haha 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god..... Get me on a flight to Cyprus now!!!!!! It's my favourite place! I love nissi..... X


----------



## charmattack

HAHA, If only I'd piped up on here sooner you could of come over and stayed at ours, we live about 25 minute drive from nissi.. I love it too, it's the ultimate summer beach then into napa to numb the sun burn haha! I'm guessing you've been before then Betty? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Been to Cyprus loads of times (about 10) stayed at the nissi beach hotel which i loved and then the last couple of times we have been we stayed at the dome beach. But I've been to napa, protaras and Limassol. I love it there, such a beautiful island.... I would love to be there right now!!! :)


----------



## charmattack

It is a beautiful island, not much to do while living here though especially in the winter. I lived here for 2 years when I was 20 met my OH here, and then 1 year this time, kinda mad coming back to where we met, but it's change so much from when we were last here, lots of olaces have closed down now which is a real shame. Are you planning visiting Cyprus this year? Haha, 10 times that is love &#128522; xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha my mate has just booked her wedding for next year at the Nissi beach hotel Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning ladies and more importantly happy Friday!!!!! Whoop! I'm off work all weekend :)
Just had my last progesterone results back and the levels are 6, so, it's official, I'm not ovulating :( gutted but at least this can be fixed (HOPEFULLY) so I reckon there is no point in trying now until I get some Clomid. 
Frisky..... I've been debating for ages whether to start juice plus an I went to a little convention the other night and I think I'm going to sign up. My friend has been on it for about 8 months and she has lost 3 stone but more importantly she looks great, has beautiful skin and has tonnes of energy (which is what I'm after) also, she made over £3,000 last month!!!!! Do you have any advice????? X


----------



## tinadecember

morning ladies!

Betty, sorry hun to hear about your progesterone levels. When is your next fertility appointment? they need to hurry the hell up with the clomid already! 

I've never been to cyprus, I know somebody who got married over there though and she says it's beautiful! Think we will deffo go one day. A summer holiday seems years away for me at the minute. We're saving for a deposit on a new house and we need about 15k, we've saved 6k haha. Saving is too damn difficult when everything costs so much. What i'd do to be in the sun, bikini on, cocktail in hand, soothing music in the background ahhhhh DREAM ON! 

what's everyone upto this weekend? I'm having a lazy one tonight and OH is out tomorrow on a drinking sesh so I'm going to do some baking with Evie I think then my parents are coming round for their tea xxx


----------



## charmattack

Evening ladies, how are we all? 

Betty sorry to hear about your results, at least you can have fun in the bedroom without worrying about anything, you never know you might just catch a random little egg! 

Frisky how are you? Feeling any better today? 

Tina an evening baking sounds amazing be sure to post any left overs to me :) haha! 

I'm at the airport with my OH waiting to board my flight to England! So excited, I start back at work on the 17th as well so that's all sorted. We are flying into London, so a day nice sight seeing day tomorrow then my OH is off to Wembley to watch City Vs Sunderland, then back to my hometown of Shropshire for a week then to Manchester, little bit hetic lol. I'm hoping the weekend goes slow so Tuesday doesn't come soon though &#128557; WAHH! 

Hope you all have a good weekend, if you don't hear off me I'll be back on Tuesday a blubbering mess.. Ha! 
Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Have a safe slight charm, eeeeek!!!! It's exciting times for you!!!! 
X


----------



## ab75

Hi,wasn't sure if i got bfp this morning or it was a dodgy ic,but 2nd line was blurred but pink. Had 2 bfn after that but urine wasn't 3 hour hold,after 4 hour hold tonight i just got another blurred pink line on ic. Going to buy better tests tmrw. Never used ic's b4 this so not sure about them. Not letting me upload pic on tablet xx


----------



## ab75




----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god Amanda!!!! That is defo a BFP! Huge congrats.... I have inverted your pic so you can see it clearly :)
Is this your first cycle TTC??? I'm so jealous!!!!! H&H 9 months to you xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ab75

Yes Betty it is, and i feel a bit guilty when others are having to wait longer. If it defo is bfp(still not convinced lol as only 10dpo and not due af til 5th march) i hope it sticks(had 4 mc b4 my dd's).xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Awwwwww bless you, don't feel guilty, I believe everything happens for a reason and besides, after your loses you deserve a sticky BFP!!!! Enjoy this wonderful moment :)


----------



## ab75

Thankyou. Going to buy better tests tmrw so i'll keep u updated xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Please do..... I'm obsessed with pg tests!!! Could look at them all day :)


----------



## ab75

Lol. Goodnight xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey ladies, 7am on a Sunday morning and I'm lay in bed eating chocolate and watching aladin, AGAIN!! 

AB75, I'd say that's a positive! Huge congratulations hope it's a sticky one for you this time  

Charm did you arrive home safe and sound? 

Good news here ladies! Mark got his sperm testing equipment in the post yesterday, his appointment is on the 10th March  only downside is in order to get accurate results we can't BD for at least 4 days before the test and ovulation falls in those 4 days! !! Ahh well at least we will have some answers after this cycle so we kinda don't mind xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, great news that hubby got his test kit through but not so good you can't bd for 4 days :( still, it's more important to get him tested and then you can both put your minds at rest! How is hubby??? Is he feeling any better???
Frisky, how you feeling??? Are you still feeling crappy?
Charm, how was your flight and day in London??? It's a bit of a whirlwind for you!!!
No AF for me yet but have all the signs that she is on route! Cramps, very irritated (especially at OH, he's had a right mouth full the last 2 days!!!)
Amanda, did you test again????? X


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh it's my anniversary!!!!! I've officially been TTC for 2 years!!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies...Sorry I've been abcent.

Betty, it must be upsetting knowing your not ovulating, but you are on the right track now & you know you can get help. My friend got her bfp in 3 months on clomid. It will happen, you have been trying 2 years, a few months more is nothing :) 
As for Juice Plus? I love it, although I've had to put things on hold with that whilst I'm pregnant. Are you looking to buy into the business? If you do it right, you can earn loads.....imagine if we met at one of the events? Haha

Charm, bet your hubby is delighted after city's win! What a great start to your welcome home!! :) 

Tina, great news your hubbys testing stuff is through. I know it's hard as you just want all the answers now, but as I said to betty, a few more weeks/month's won't make a difference...it'll soon be here :) 

I'm not having a good time of it ladies, I feel so down. 
I know it's crazy, I don't know if it's because I'm constantly worried that something bad is going to happen like my first pregnancy? Hubby is fed up of me because I'm moody & snapping at him all the time. I'm feeling sick & tired & horrible about myself.
He's come home today with one of his mates to watch the football, didn't warn me. I feel rotten, so I stayed upstairs, but they are still here!! He's going mad at me as I won't go down...but I don't want to, I just want to curl up & sleep. They have both had a drink too. Hubby just told me my attitude stinks & I'm speaking horribly to him :( But I snapped because he keeps asking me to go down. 

Oh I don't know, I just hope it's my hormones......I want to enjoy this so much, I'm just finding it so hard at the minute.

You must all think I'm a crazy bitch!! Sorry to moan on Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Seriously girls, I can't stop crying....I don't know if I need to see a doctor or something Xx


----------



## ab75

Aaawww frisky,hope you are ok. It'll be hormones and understandably you'll be worried. Your hubby will be overreacting a bit as he's had a drink.
i tested again with ic,don't want to waste better tests when af not due till wed. Bfn!! Started spotting today which started off watery and brown but just had some red. If its af its 3 days early putting my cycle at 22 days. Now thinking those 2 tests must've been dodgy xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, of course we don't think you're a crazy bitch! No crazier than we are anyway haha. What you're feeling is entirely normal, more so because you've wanted this for such a long time that you probably won't stop worrying until you're holding your baby in your arms. One thing to remember though hun and my hubby says it to me all the time, if it's meant to be then it will be, we can't change the outcome of things so try and enjoy it  all of the sickness and feeling rubbish are good signs that yours pregnancy is developing as normal! How many weeks are you now? I bet you can't wait to just get your scan out of the way, sending you big hugs xxx 

Betty :-( that damn AF!!! hope she's kind to you this cycle my dear! Like frisky said though, you've managed this long! I'm sure a few cycles more will be a doddle xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry to hear about your neg test & spotting ab75 
Lets hope the test is dodgy & it's just pregnancy spotting. 
It really is an emotional rollercoaster. Fingers crossed my lovely.

Tina....I'm loosing the plot. Thanks for trying to reassure me. 
Hubbys mate left about half an hour ago. Think hubby feels bad now as he heard me throw up! Nice....

I've just had a cry on him & told him my fears & he was really sweet about it, stroking my face, telling me that what happened with eve, wasn't my fault & it's not going to happen again. He told me I must stop being so negative about things though, as it brings me down & him down. 
I know he's right. 
When I'm off on Wednesday, I'm going to treat myself to some new clothes (primark obviously) we have a baby to save for...I'm going to get myself some new make up, get my nails done. I know it sounds daft, but it will make me feel better...I've lost all enthusiasm to make an effort with myself. 
After shopping we have scan, hopefully I'll chill the f**k out then Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry tina, I'm 9weeks tomorrow Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Awwwww frisky, I need to give you a big hug :hug: you are being completely normal!!! Your hormones are on overdrive at the moment making sure that little bean is nice and safe inside of you.... You are also bound to be more worried than other people as you have been through something very horrific and this pregnancy will bring fear, however, you are being looked after by specialist midwives that will hopefully give you extra care and attention you need. I would talk to them about your fears and maybe they can offer some advice. Hopefully your hubby will be able to offer you all the support you need :) go and get yourself a pamper, you deserve it!!!!
Ps: yes I'm going to do the business side of juice plus, my friend has made thousands doing it I'm actually amazed!!!! Bring on the cash!!!!
Amanda, god I hope that this is not AF for you!!! Keep us posted my lovely xxxz
Tina, where are you in your cycle now??? I'm totally out of sync with everyone!!! I'm currently on CD 31 and still no AF, she is such a bitch!!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Hello everyone! Monday again noooooooo!!!

Frisky, a bit of retail therapy and pamper time will do you the world of good! I'm a little bit jealous, I so need new clothes but saving for a new house comes first! It's lovely that your hubby was understanding about the way that you're feeling. Sometimes they get so carried away with boy time that they become delirious about everything else that is going on around them! Especially if alcohol and football are involved haha 

Betty, I think I'm on CD 12.. I feel completely out of sync this cycle but round about CD12, ovulation is normally CD16 which is when we need to stop having sex because of the hubbys sperm testing! so a night before job is going to have to do! 

I'm trying to temp again this cycle. It isn't going too well though because I've been waking at different times everyday as Evie is full of a cold. Some mornings I've been getting up at 4am and others 7am so I'm just gonna try and temp every morning at 5.30am when I get up for work and see how it goes! 

No charm?? maybe she can't get internet access in the UK yet! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... Do you get up at 5.30am every morning for work??? Ugh, that sucks!!!! I am so not a morning person!!! Still no AF for me (2 days late) do I test or is that just ridiculous??? My head is in the shed!!!! :)
My little girl has been throwing up all morning bless her, and it was like something out of the excorsist!!! She is never sick so this has really thrown me. So it's a movie day for us today (had to call in work and tell them I can't come in, went down like a tonne of bricks!!!!) all good fun xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, how are you feeling today???? X


----------



## tinadecember

Yup unfortunately it's a 5.30 start every morning for me, even on the weekends now too because Evie's body clock thinks it's still a weekday so she wakes up! ggggrrrr 

4am though the other morning, she woke up having a coughing fit and that was it I couldn't get her back to sleep :(:( 

Sorry to hear about your little one Betty :( it's the worst when your kids are ill, you just wish there was something you could do to make them feel better! good thing is though you get loads of cuddles, and a day off work yippee!!!xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, how are we?? Thanks for all your kind words regarding my psychotic state!!haha feel a bit better about things today.
Tina, 5.30 am is a killer....I can't function without sleep, I'm going to make the most of every second of sleep I get at the moment! Haha

Betty? Any sign of Af?? Test already!! Haaha 

Hope your little lady is feeling better, it's horrible when they are poorly Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Lordy Tina.... That's almost the middle of the night!!!! Do you work full time??? What do you do??? I really need to pack my job in, I really hate it!!!! I've always had a good job but even though this is only 16 hours a week it KILLS me!!!! Don't feel I can look for something else though if I'm planning on having another baby??? Feel like I'm in a rut!!!
Frisky, glad you're feeling better... You will ave ups and downs but the most important thing is you take care of yourself xxx
Amanda, any news???? 
Well I bought more frer and ttested earlier, we total BFN... AF is just running late this month..... Boring!!!!
My little girl is much better although she hasn't ate anything, she has drank plenty though.....


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Betty.....booooo to the negative test! :hugs:

I know what you mean about been in a rut with work, I'm literally doing the lamest job ever in a coffee shop, just because it fits in with school. I do 16 hours & It drains me! I used to manage a hair salon before I had Joe, loved my job & my client's. 
Then I had to stop as I broke up with Joe's dad & moved away, any salon jobs included Saturdays, which unfortunately I could never do due to childcare & wanting my Saturdays with my son. I find now I'm older, I know what I would like to do more....I would love to train and become qualified in applying make up. I'd love to do make up for brides on their big day. 
But, I want a baby more than anything....hopefully I'll be able to a refresher course in hairdressing & get a job part time in a salon somewhere in a year or 2...but my age against me! Haaha lotto win needed....NOW! X


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies,hope you are all well?
Betty,no more spotting for me. Had a faint bfp on cb + yday,but been reading that they are unreliable. Af due tmrw so not testing again til fri if she doesn't show!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky.... I know what you mean. I took this job because its literally a 5 minute walk from my house and the hours are good but it's so dull!!!! I'm actually losing brain cells working there!!! I need something more challenging but then I will have to take on more hours which means putting my little girl in child care.... I keep saying to myself 'I've had an amazing career for 12 years, now it's time to concentrate on family' but its hard..... A lotto win would be amazing right now!!!!!
Will you get maternity pay from your work??? We're they ok when you told them you were pg???
Amanda, fingers crossed for you!!!! Hope this is a sticky one for you xxx
No AF for me..... 3 days late!!!!!


----------



## ab75

I never got bfp with dd2 until af was a week late so your not out yet!
i'm not convinced i can trust the bfp on ic or the faint one on cb,feel like af is going to make an appearance,feel really wet(sorry tmi). Anyway,we'll see soon enough i suppose lol.
I work for b&q,every fri and every 2nd weekend,hours are good and staff are nice but its not what i want to do forever. I was a childminder b4 i had my girls. I don't want to put them into childcare so just need to stick with what i do for now.


----------



## Bettyt63

Looks like we are all in the same boat.... It's so hard to be able to have a successful career and have children, something has to give!!! I'm happy to give up my career but I just get so depressed going into work. My little business is doing well but again, I can only do it when my little girl goes to bed, it's not ideal!!
Well it's not great in our house today, my little girl is much better but my OH has now got the bug and he is BAD!!!!! So I'm bleaching everywhere and just waiting for me to get it!!!! Lovely :)
Amanda, test on a frer, I think it's safe to say you have a BFP!!! Can you go to your doctors and ask for a blood test just to put your mind at rest????
I don't think I'm pg, I just think she is running late this month. Will no doubt turn up just as I'm getting this vomiting bug!!! All good fun hey???? :sick:


----------



## ab75

omg! Just bought a frer and got a BFP! Can't believe it!! Xx


----------



## ab75

And just realised its not showing in pic. Defo there tho xx


----------



## ab75

And just realised its not showing in pic. Defo there tho xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello lovelies! 

Seems that I'm the only one of us who's working a ridiculous amount of hours! I work 40 hours a week Monday to Friday :-( I work for the company who make the jaguar bumpers in the paint department. It's all office based but I get to see the bumpers being painted by huuuugeee robots which is quite fascinating actually!

I can actually say that I enjoy my job and the people that I work with are on the same wavelength as me which is always fun! 

Tiring though, I miss doing mummy things with Evie and when I get home from work in the evenings she's grumpy because she's not had a sleep all day and I'm grumpy because I've been in work for 9 hours. I do wish that I worked just a few hours a day, 4 would be ideal! But then we wouldn't be able to do the things that we do because we wouldn't earn enough money, and it's nice to be able to treat myself and Evie to little luxuries and still have money in savings. 

I'm going to have do something about reducing my hours when September comes though with Evie starting school xx


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats AB75 on your BFP! put a piccie up that isn't inverted xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh yes that is without a doubt a BFP!!! :):):) massive congratulations hun.

Don't be abandoning us now you're got a positive though! haha xx


----------



## ab75

I won't be lol. Still can't believe it. Hope its a sticky one xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Whoop!!!! Congrats Amanda..... Try and relax a bit now and enjoy this wonderful time!!!!
Tina, wow, that's a lot of hours, you're a hero..... I couldn't do it!!!! Well, I could do it if I had a job I loved :) I would like to get into event management, I would like to work for our local council organising events for our town but I haven't even wrote to them to see if they're ant jobs going :( 
Frisky, could you do a part time make-up course while you're preggers???


----------



## charmattack

Afternoon ladies, how are we all?? 

Sorry I've not been on spent the weekend with my OH, he's on the plane back to Cyprus now, so won't see him until May &#55357;&#56869; had a good old cry at the airport clearly I had something in my eye lol.. Feel really sad today. Been up since 4am as we'll to get him to the airport. I'm now back at my Mums until Monday, then home to Manchester. 

Amanda congratulations on your BFP! Send you lots of sticky dust xxxx

Betty any sign of AF yet for you? Are you normally this late? You aren't out until she shows her ugly face &#55357;&#56842;

Tina, are you due to O yet? I had really bad O pains on Friday night/ Saturday morning they woke me up, I pushed through the pain and DTD though so I'm back in the 2ww... When are you joining me? Xxx

Frisky how are you? Sorry to hear that you were so down in the dumps the other day, sending you huge hugs through the airways xxx my OH was other the moon about the result on Sunday, as I bet you were too? 

Haha, talking about work I start back on the 17th, I'm a senior Carer at a nursing home.. We are meant to work 38.5hrs a week, but it's more like 44/55hrs a week, it's so exhausting too, but I've had a year off so I'm looking forward to getting back, and I've applied for a open evening to see about doing my nursing degree &#55357;&#56833; 

Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Yup deffo a lot of hours Betty, sometimes I feel like crying when I get home at night because after a 9 hour day I've got cleaning, laundry, cooking dinner, bathing evie... eurgh it's never ending! I need a holiday!!! xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Charm lovely to see you back lady!!! :(:( about your OH going away until May!!! You will have to do tonnes of girly things to keep you occupied until you get to see him again. Wouldn't it be wonderful if you got your BFP this cycle!!! 

I will be joining you in the next couple of days, my CM is EWCM today but I can't check my cervix because I've had pointy acrylics put on so I don't want to do any damage haha! I haven't had O cramps yet and my temp hasn't spiked so I'm guessing it hasn't happened just yet. It's normally CD 15/16, today is CD13 xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies!! 

CONGRATS to you Amanda!! Thats a lovely positive line there! :) 

Tina, wow....40 hours? i guess its made easier working with people on the same wavelength.....I had to read it twice though as i thought it said you work for a company that paints JAGERBOMB bumpers??!!???hahahha 

Betty, could you not get into doing the event thing? Maybe volunteer to help out with an event, get in that way? I guess i could look at make up courses, but they are quite pricey & we really have other priorities at the min, bloody money! Pffffttttt
As far as maternity pay, im not too sure im entitled to it, as i dont really earn enough per week, i dont do 16 hours every week now as every other week i miss a day due to my hospital appointments. I will qualify for maternity allowance though i think. Work were fine, i felt for my boss though as she has been trying for years to concieve...longer than us.

All the girls at work today were patting my tummy saying 'Ahhh, look at your ittle bump' OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!! Im only 9 weeks!!!! Surely i shouldnt be showing already????

Betty, any sign of af?

Charm, bless you...sending lots of virtual hugs your way xxx I know its hard, but at least your back at home now, with your family & friends....May will soon be here. And yes, sundays result was AMAZING!! C'MON YOU BLUUUUUEEEESS!!! ;) 
I always wanted to get into nursing, but like most things, i never even got round to it! 

Ive got my first scan tomorrow...excited :) xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks friskyfish. Good luck at your scan xx


----------



## charmattack

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling the love.. Not long had a FaceTime off him, so that pit a smile on my face and off to stay the night at my best friends tonight &#55357;&#56842; so I'll be alright xxx

Ohh frisky how exciting for your scan tomorrow &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; bet you can't wait for that.. What time tomorrow? Is your OH going with you? 

Ahh, Betty it would be amazing to get my BFP this cycle but I'm not getting my hopes up, I did have a ton of EWCM on the Saturday though so hoping we caught the little egg. Fingers are crossed.. Plus I can join you on POAS as I'll be able to afford them now hahahaha! Not long for you to be joining me in the 2ww then &#55357;&#56842; is your OH doing his test soon?! 

Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky good luck today lovely lady! Make sure you upload a picture of baby fish when you have been! That's what I'm nick naming your baby by the way baby fish! No we don't paint jagerbomb bumpers but that would be awesome! ! 

Charm i assume you were talking to me and put Betty by mistake? ? My OH has his sperm analysis on Monday, I feel relieved that we're getting it out of the way and will hopefully have some answers in the next couple of weeks. We've got to stop BDing tomorrow though as no sex is allowed 4 days before testing and ovulation still hasn't happened nooooo!!! Im worried we're gonna miss this damn egg! 
Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky!!!!! Good luck today my lovely........ We can't wait to see baby fish (love the name Tina!!!) if you get a picture make sure you upload it for us xxxxx
Tina, don't worry about missing the eggy the cycle, the most important thing is hubby gets his spermies tested. Besides, if you don't try this month you will prob end up preggers, always the way!!!!
Charm..... I hope it's not too tough without hubby, god bless FaceTime!!!! How did we ever manage before??? How are you liking the weather :) sucks right???
Well AF is here in all her glory, painkillers taken, lots of tea on hand to get me through :)


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Betty.....boooooo to af! Hope she's not too mean to you :hugs:
Tina, betty is right, don't worry about it this cycle, your doing the right thing getting hubby tested, hopefully you will get the answers soon Xx 

Charm, hope your holding up my lovely Xx 

Baby fish is a great name, seeing my maiden name is Fisher too! Haha 
I've broken out in some beautiful spots this morning....hubby is loving the fact my boobs are growing.....if only they were the only things to grow in pregnancy ;) Xx 
My appointment is at 2 x I'll keep you all posted x have a great day ladies Xx


----------



## ab75

Hello ladies, how are you all today?
Betty,sorry af came and hope you are all feeling better now in your house xx
Frisky,good luck xx
Charm,hope u get your bfp and your not missing hubby too much xx
Tina,i don't know how you manage working full time. I'd be exhausted. Good luck with the testing xx


----------



## tinadecember

eeekk less than an hour to go until baby fish is unveiled! When I was pregnant with Evie I never thought that my boobies grew much, but now when I look back on pregnant photos I realise wow they went HUGE! along with my bum, hips, thighs, arms and just about every other body part that can expand. My sister stayed lovely and slim with both of hers, the only thing that did grow was her bump. the bitch!!! 

Betty, hope your paracetamols kick in soon chick so you're not suffering all day! 

Hope you're right about the one cycle we can't properly try is the one that we actually get caught! that would be amazing :):):) xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina, every part on me grows, I'm slowly getting 'dinner lady arms' There was a girl in the clinic today, who strutted in, legs up to her armpits, she looked like a bloody supermodel & you couldn't even tell she was pregnant. Even my hubby gave her s second look....I nearly punched him! Haha I think every woman in there felt really shit after seeing her!!......Oh well, give it time, it will soon catch up with her ;)

Scan went well, I'll post a pic in a min.....I'm 9weeks & 2 days. We saw its heartbeat & everything. It's amazing really isn't it? I will be having another scan in 4 weeks, which will be a 13 week scan that everyone has. 

Hope everyone's ok Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Baby fish Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0184.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tinadecember

Ahhhh look at it! !! That's amazing  so happy that everything went well, do you think you'll be able to relax and enjoy a bit more now you know everything is okay? 

There's always one of those bloody women! !! But the majority of us just end up frumpy and hot with frizzy hair and a red face haha 

Think ovulation is near! My boobs are feeling tender and I've felt crampy on my left side xx


----------



## ab75

Congrats on baby fish xx


----------



## charmattack

Evening ladies.. 

Hope you are all well 

HAHA!! Tina sorry about my name mix up yesterday, my head is all over the place lol, it was you I was talking to you &#9786;&#65039; Get BDing tonight then if you think O is coming then they can sit and wait patiently for the egg before it scoots off down the tubes! 

Eeekkkkkkk frisky your scan is amazing, I bet you are on cloud9 after hearing the heartbeat and seeing the little baby fish... 

Betty, sorry AF showed her face, and hope you aren't in to much pain, snuggle down with a hot water bottle tonight. 

I've been at my friends dog grooming shop all day, helping her out, one of our friends came in who only has 13 weeks to go until she is due her 3rd child... They had 2 spilt condoms in one week and BAM she was pregnant, all 3 of them weren't planned... Pfffttttt.. Happy for her and ever so much jealous lol 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no charm, that's the worst when people haven't planned, they must be super fertile! That happened to a friend of mine, who was sick after taking antibiotics, interfered with her pill & BOOM pregnant! We all get that twinge of jealousy Xx 

Tina, when's the latest you can do the deed with hubby? When's he testing? 

Yes, I feel a little better now...think I will always have the worry at the back of my mind though. But it is what it is...I'm sure it will all be fine Xx 

Hubbys cooking tea, but I'm upstairs as I feel sick....feel so bad on my son as I'm just useless at the minute. It's times like this you thank the Lord for ipads & computer games ha ha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, you're probably all still fast asleep and I'm getting up for work noooooo! !! 

Ovulation still hasn't happened, my temps pretty much the same as it has been for the last 2 days. I'm predicting tomorrow, it's usually CD16. 

The latest we can DTD frisky is today :-( then starts 4 days of abstinence followed by testing on Monday afternoon. 

Xx


----------



## charmattack

Morning lovelies, how are we all?

Oh Tina I hope work goes okay for you, at least you have an excuse to be awake this early, I've woken up for no reason what's so ever lol.. 

Fingers crossed the spermies hang around for your O date, it'll be worth it though to get the results and put your minds at ease xx

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Look at baby fish!!!!!! Wow, that's so amazing!!! I'm so happy for you, I hope you feel a little more relaxed now frisky, not long to go before you can actually start telling people. :)
I put on 4 stone with my little girl, yes you heard right FOUR stone, I looked like a bloody whale, before I fell pregnant I was lovely and skinny and now I'm a wiggly, wobbly mess :) I have only myself to blame tho, gonna start hitting the gym hard next week.....
Tina, get at it today and you never know, spermies can live for a few days. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I turned whale-ish too when I was pregnant. Even my poor face went fat :-( not a good look! I never weighed myself though, think I would have ended up hitting the bottle if I had! Wish I had motivation to go to the gym Betty. I have zero willpower! 

going to get home tonight and do lots of babydancing in the hope they stick around for ovulation! xxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck Tina, i hope you catch the egg.
I am attempting to start eating healthier to try and not put on as much weight. I've stopped baking as much too so hoping that helps.....but i just want to eat crisps lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

ah thanks AB75, I'm a bad crisp binge eater too. I'd well rather have savoury over sweet anyday! my LO also loves crisps but she's a fussy bugger, she will only eat niknaks or those walkers finger looking ones, do you know which ones I mean?? Can't for the life of me remember the name of them. 

When will your due date be hun? xx


----------



## ab75

Lol,no i haven't seen the walkers ones! Oh but i love niknaks. Been eating wotsits today. My youngest had quavers,they smelled disgusting to me today!!
My due date is 15th Nov. Phoned doc yday and i've to phone back and make appt for mw when i'm nearer 8 wks, unless i am worried b4 then! Hoping i don't have any reason to worry xx


----------



## friskyfish

Get doing your handstands Tina...Give spermies a helping hand!! 

Made me laugh talking about crisps, I've just bought a multipack of walkers Worcester sauce for MYSELF!! If I didn't eat crisps, I'd be alot slimmer!! 
Charm, gotta love wotsits! Tina, not sure which ones your on about though ha ha......The co-op do some, salt & chardonnay vinegar! OH MY DAYS!! The nicest crisps ever!!! ........think I'm getting a bit carried away here!! Haha Xx


----------



## charmattack

Mmmmm I love crisps so much, I love walkers sensations the best haha! My favourite thing ever though has to be peanut butter M&Ms or peanut butter Reece's pieces, they make me drool thinking about them lol. 

Tina my fingers and toes are crossed that you catch that little egg!! Do as frisky said and get head standing lol. 

I had some random CM today, was creamy and then strechy CM with a small touch of red, it's back to creamy white now. I O'd on Saturday I think I had O pains and EWCM.. Very strange. 
Xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooh could it be implantation bleed?? Xx


----------



## ab75

Hoping thats your implantation bleed Charm. Good luck xx


----------



## charmattack

Thanks for the luck ladies, but I think that it might be to early for implantation, as only 5dpo yesterday. More than likely just some random thing my body has decided to do.. Pahhhhh! We shall see in the next week or two though, AF is due in the 17th March maybe earlier as O'd 2 days early but we shall see lol..

How is everyone today? 

I'm getting itchy feet to go back home to Manchester now, I love seeing my friends and family but I just want my own little space back now lol.. 3 more days to go &#9786;&#65039; 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh are you not back in Manchester yet charm?? Where are you? 3 days till what?? Am i missing something here!!?? Haha

Had a nightmare last night, Joe played out with his pal after School as he always does. He has a phone so I can ring him & he knows it's time to come home when the street lights come on. Anyway, it got darker & darker....still no Joe, rang his phone which was turned off!! Even though it was fully charged.....rang his mates mum who hasn't seen either of them, so I went in full on panic mode. Hubby went out on his bike looking for them....half an hour he was out. Thank God he found them, at a girl's house from school!!! I could have killed him, I've never felt so sick in my life. He said he dropped his phone, the battery fell off and he forgot to turn it back on!!! 7pm he was found....pitch black outside. 
This is definitely karma for all the times I stayed out late, getting into trouble as a teenager!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

morning lovelies!

I remembered the name of those crisps... walkers french fries!!! haha nothing like walkers fingers at all. Think I need psychiatric help. 

Charm, 5DPO isn't too early for implantation hun, I think it can happen from about that. Hoping it is for you!

So some news on the ovulation front, I think we did it in time!!! took my temp this morning and it's risen quite considerably so I assume ovulation happened yesterday! We DTD last night and I had my legs and bottom in the air for gravity to do it's work so we shall see! It does only take one time :) so today is 1DPO! 

Evie made me laugh/angry this morning! I was getting ready for work and she came in my bedroom and said "mummy me and my friends have been doing face painting" Of course a look of horror spread across my face and I ran into her bedroom to find EVERY teddybear covered in blue felt tip pen. Even her £40 baby annabell! NOOOOOOOOO. Everything has been thrown in the washing machine, Evie was distraught and couldn't understand what she had done wrong haha xxx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh no frisky that's awful!!! Glad he was found alive and well though :) That's one of my biggest fears having to give Evie some freedom when she's older. The thought of her going out alone makes me feel sick. I remember a few months ago we were in the Asda and for a tiny second I took my eye off her. Looked back down and she was gone! She had escaped to the next isle which happened to be the toy isle. xx


----------



## charmattack

Oh gosh frisky that must of been awful for you, at least he's okay though and hopefully he won't do it again! Haha no not back in Manchester until Monday staying at my mums in Shropshire at the minute waiting for the mother in law to move her stuff out of our house as she rented it off us while we were away, and before she moved to Bahrain lol.. That's what the 3 days is for.. Until I can move back hahaha! 

Eeekkkk Tina, how exciting that you DTD in time, welcome to the god damn 2ww haha! Bloody place that it is. When are we POAS? Hahaha 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ahhh right, I see. Where is your house then? It's nice being with the mother isn't it? But nice when you get your own space! Hahaha 

Oh yes Tina, hope you did those handstands last night!! ;) Xx 

Betty, how are you my lovely? Xx 

Ab75 how are you feeling?? Any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, Tina i love french fries but would never have worked that out from the fingers description haha. Aaahhh bless your little one. I've just stood and done a pile of ironing,went to put the stuff on hangers and my 2 destroyed my folded pile of already ironed clothes.....they were helping me apparently!! Little monsters lol.
I don't have many symptons,occasionally feel nauseous and have achey bbs.very tired and spend my days running to toilet as i feel wet and scared that i am bleeding. I worry constantly until 13weeks lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahh AB bless you, I can only imagine what you are going through chick. It'll soon be 12 weeks and you'll be able to see your LOs heartbeat flickering away. With your history would a doctor not be inclined to scan you early? 

Charm, no POAS for me this cycle! my hubby had to hide them last month because I turned into a woman possessed. Think I need to chill the f*ck out! Just gonna temp and take each day as it comes and TRY not to symptom spot haha, try being the stand out word there

Anybody got any interesting plans for the weekend? I'm off to Primarni tomorrow to kit Evie out with some new clothes, she's growing far too quickly and looks like nobody owns her because her jeans and leggings are all too short haha. Then it's date night :):):) We're off to watch the new 300 film in 3D no doubt with disturbing amounts of nachos and ice cream xx


----------



## ab75

I have moved counties since i had the girls. I got an 8 week reassurance scan with Zara. When i phoned doc they just said to make a mw apt for when i am 8 wks unless i am worried b4 that!! Hoping that i get lots of ms so that i feel that everything is ok lol.
Frisky,sorry about your son. I would've been worried sick too xx


----------



## charmattack

Haha, Tina I'm glad that tests were so expensive in Cyprus, I'm going to resist testing this time too, I'll tell myself they are expensive lol... Haha always try not to symptom spot, but it is hard.. At least with some things you like cm you know you aren't imagining it lol... Xx

Frisky our house in in Urmston.. I say house it's actually a flat haha! It is nice being at the mothers but like you said I'd rather have my own space, and do what I want/need to do. It's been good though. 

Ahh AB you'll soon be at 12 weeks, I wish for you to have MS too so you feel reassured, but not too badly though.. In a good way &#9786;&#65039;

No plans the weekend for me, just relaxing waiting for Monday to hurry up. Date night sounds amazing Tina, love a good movie!! Ohhh and hotdogs mmmmm, have a hotdog for me 
Xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies...

Ab, i know how you feel......It is a worry, but hopefully these weeks will fly by for you. 

Charm, yes, i know umrston...I used to live in stockport, although they are not next to each other...i have definatley driven past that neck of the woods.

Well, i have just come back from shopping with my husband......Looking in H&M at the maternity section....although they had some lovely stuff, i just cant vision myself in it yet with a huge bump.....and also cannot vision myself in any of the NORMAL sized trendy clothes either!!

Hubby left me to my own devices whilst i sulked & shopped. Ended up in Primarni, i bought 4 tops and some pants. All in a size 12, a size bigger than my usual size, tried them on and they looked ok. Im more bloated than anything...but these tops will hopefully give me a few weeks wear. Also got some bio oil in there at a bargain price. Think ill just buy as & when i need stuff, its hard to imagine how ill be in a few months. Feeling exhausted today, i could literally sleep right now. 

Tina, your night of movie & nachos sounds good.....We are taking joe to a funfair tonight, then out for the day if its nice tomorrow. Last 2 nights now until hubby leaves for 4 weeks. Bloody hell, he will get a shock when he returns!!....ill be MAHOOSIVE!!! hahaha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello girls..... I'm writing this from my sick bed!!! I've got the vomiting bug! Been throwing up since 7pm last night, ugh, it's disgusting. I do feel slightly better now tho, haven't ate since yesterday afternoon so feeling slightly shakey, one way to kick start the diet I suppose!!!
Even in my state of illness hearing the word 'nik naks' make me want to send OH out to go buy me some (I love them but not had them for years!!!)
I had to call in work sick today so I defo reckon my P45 is in the post!!! Oh well :(
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

:-(:-( oh no Betty! I saw on FB that you had the bug. I think it was inevitable really one your LO and OH had it. Are you feeling any better today? I need to have a constant supply of niknaks, evie eats them like they're going out of fashion! I do love them though, especially the scampi ones mmmm delish! 

I've just woke up and took my temp and it's risen again so I deffo think CD15 was ovulation day. What do you ladies think? 


https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/Screenshot_2014-03-08-06-40-27-1_zps52eb2bf7.png

Need to prise myself out of bed and take a shower but I'm just too cosy! ! 

Charm any symptoms to report? 

Frisky how's the sickness holding up my dear? Xx


----------



## charmattack

Evening ladies, how are we all?

Tina, defo looks like you O'd on CD15.. Let's keep fingers crossed that the eggie and spermies became good friends &#55357;&#56842;

Betty are you feeling any better today? Or have you still got the bug? 

Frisky how are you? 

I'm all good, I'm having brown spotting, like I get 1-2 days before AF.. It's only when I wipe, I've had it a few cycles previously as well, don't think I expell all my old blood during AF, no boob pain so far this 2ww either just some random pains now and again which could all be in my head, but they definitely aren't hurting lol.

I've spent the day with my brother and his wife today watching football and catching up, was so good to see them &#9786;&#65039; We had a really good day apart from the football result and no curry due to his wife being on a diet lol.

Hope you all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## ab75

Hi everybody!
Betty, hope you are feeling better.
My DH met friends today for pub and football so i took the girls swimming and to BK with my mum,sis and nephew. Then picked DH up and had to drive 70 miles back home, thankfully he fell asleep in the car as he was talking rubbish haha.
Now everyone is tucked up in bed and i am getting peace to watch tv,yippee!!


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies...how's it going?

Betty, hope your feeling better my love? How awful to be poorly, no wonder you had the shakes after not eating for so long Xx 

Charm, glad you had a nice day today......Sorry to hear your spotting, but your not fully out until she shows :hugs: 

Tina, looks like your in the 2ww for sure looking at your chart :) 

Ab, men are better off asleep after a few drinks! Haaha

I've had a lovely day, went out to a country park for a huge walk with hubby, Joe & the dog. It was gorgeous, had a picnic & hot chocolates :) 

Bloody knackered now! Haha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... How is everyone????? Hope you're all having a lovely weekend....
I'm still sick, still can't eat anything as my tummy is sore (internally, feels like I have a balloon under my ribs, it's so uncomfortable) feel rubbish, but over the worst of it I think...
Charm, where are you in your cycle? Is AF due for you or are you still in the midst of the 2ww???
Amanda, you drove 70 miles to pick up your drunk hubby and then another 70 miles back home??? My god you're a hero!!!! 
Tina, I know nothing about temping but I may start if I get prescribed clomid.... :) hope you catch that little eggy...
Frisky.... How you doing my lovely??? Are you still feeling a bit sicky??? Xxx


----------



## charmattack

Morning all..

Frisky I'm glad you had a lovely day yesterday, sounds like a perfect day, especially with hot chocolate thrown in &#128516;.

Betty, sorry to hear that you are still poorly. I hate being sick in any form so I'm sending you huge airwave HUGS! You need to try and eat something though xx 

Tina, any symptoms yet?

Abs, you are legendary picking your OH up from that far away.. Mines the same when we are in the same country always calls me at silly o'clock to pick him up but he's never that far away lol xx

Betty - I'm still in the midst of the 2ww, AF isn't due until 15/17th of March. The spotting isn't much just randomly and when I wipe but I've had it before in previous cycles so not looking much into it.. Cervix is high and closed and no boonies pain lol 

Plus note 1 more sleep until I move back home to Manchester &#128513;&#128513; xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning, lol, we moved 100 miles last year from Fife to Aberdeen, so yesterday my hubby met friends in Dundee,which is slightly more than halfway and i had my day then picked him up on way home.i wouldn't have been just picking him up for that distance!! (Well i would if he was stuck but i wouldn't tell him that haha).
Hope you all have a nice day. We're away to take the dog and the girls for a walk xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls, hope everyone is well today! Charm, I had a cycle a few months ago where I didn't get any booby pain until 9DPO, it was very odd because I normally have them from 1DPO, that cycle my AF was a couple of days late too. 

Betty, I like temping just because it's the only way of confirming when you ovulate for sure and of course if you temp for a few cycles its good to see if there's a pattern each cycle. 

I got cross hairs on my chart this morning and it's confirmed that I ovulated on CD15! YES that's when we last DTD. Here's hoping! I've got a migraine this morning too and I have no pain relief at home. Marks in work so he's gonna pick me some up on his way home xx


----------



## ab75

Morning everyone. I've been awake most of the night with heavy bleeding and cramps, not feeling hopeful!


----------



## charmattack

Oh Ab huge HUGS for you lovely, and I'm so sorry. You need to get yourself to A&E to get checked out, I hope it's not what we think and is just random bleeding, be strong xxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no ab, I hope everything is ok. Have you been to a&e yet? 

I'll be thinking of you today.....let us know how you go on. And huge Hugs to you :hugs: xxx


----------



## ab75

I'm going to phone doc at 8. Don't know if they'll do anything as i'm just past 4 weeks. Cramps have stopped and bleeding is only there when i wipe. Cramps were really bad through the night so i thought that was it but now not sure. Aaaarrrghhh! Never miscarried this early b4,usually bleeding is bright red and clots but this was just heavy pinky red. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no, how awful for you. :( 
My sister in law had bleeding early in her pregnancy, lots of blood, & pain, she got rushed into a&e but thankfully it was ok, it was a bleed on her placenta. 
I'm praying it's something like that ab....Fingers crossed for you Xxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks. I hope it's ok. Trying to stay calm and think positive but really just want to cry xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh ab :( Xx sending you lots of hugs your way Xx


----------



## ab75

Doc appt 11.15 xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahh AB :( sending you massive hugs sweetie. I'll be thinking of you, let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Amanda..... Hope everything is ok... Could you not go to A&E???? I'm praying its just a normal bleed and nothing more. I will be thinking of you, keep us posted xxxxx :hug:


----------



## ab75

So been to the most unhelpful doc in the world. He asked why i had done tests last week?! Said people shouldn't do tests until they are a week late then wouldn't know it was early mc as would think it was a heavy period. To wait a week and if i bleed like a period i am not pregnant!! Really, i knew that without going to doc. Made me feel like i was wasting his time. Anyway,started bleeding heavier and losing tissue,but no pain. Try again next cycle. Thanks for all your support xx


----------



## friskyfish

That's disgusting.....how unsympathetic. Why do these doctors think it ok to treat people with such little compassion? Can you not just go to a&e and ask to be scanned? Making you wait a whole week is ridiculous Xx 

I'm so so sorry for you. :( :hugs:


----------



## ab75

I'm bleeding heavy now frisky so i know it's over! Wish i had never bothered going to that fckn doc tho! Sorry for ranting but his attitude was bad,sat with a smile on his face the whole time then ended the conversation with,if this is your late period,don't test next time until you are 2 weeks late! Even if i hadn't tested last week i would know that this is no normal period with what i'm losing.
Anyway,looks like you are all stuck with me now!
How are you all getting on? Charm,good to be home??
Betty,feeling better?? Tina,when do you get test results?? And frisky,hope you don't feel to sick. Are you going to find out what colour your bump is?? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies.

Ab, how are you feeling my lovely?? I think you should mention to the doctor's surgery how insensitive he was & how he made you feel, especially as you have had previous losses before Xx. I hope your ok & hubby is giving you lots of love.....I am so sorry this has happened to you :hugs:

My hubby has gone back, Sunday night, so feels weird without him here.....he helped me alot without me even realising, with Joe & stuff.....hopefully my sickness & tiredness should ease off over the next few weeks.

Tina, how's your 2ww going? 
Charm, any news your end? Are you all moved in now?
Betty, hope your feeling better Xx 

And yes, we will be finding out if it's a boy or a a girl.....Just makes things easier in regards to buying stuff. Plus I'm too impatient to wait!!! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning everyone, AB so sorry to hear about your news, sending you lots of hugs. How insensitive of that GP?!!?!? I would investigate about putting a complaint in if I was you, how dare he treat you like that. You might have only been 4 weeks pregnant but its STILL your baby and in the position that he is in he should have a bit of respect and treat you with the compassion that you deserve. It's not a bad thing that we're stuck with you! You're part of the team now :)

Are you going to start trying again straight away AB? 

I'm doing okay :) hubby went for his sperm test yesterday, he really struggled because he felt under pressure haha but he got there eventually. We have been told to expect the results in a weeks time. 

I'm 5DPO today, just feeling very normal if I'm honest, zero symptoms to report here. Don't think we've done it this cycle but if we haven't I'm not going to be overly upset because at least we will know if everything is okay in a weeks time. 

Frisky how long is your hubby away for? will he be back for your 20wk scan?? xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning ladies..... Amanda, I'm so sorry, I really feel for you. I am absolutely disgusted in the way you were treat by your doctor, is he your normal doctor???? Personally I would put in a complaint and request a new doctor. There is no need to be that way with a woman who is losing a baby, regardless if you are 4 weeks or 40 weeks, it's your baby. I'm sending you lots of love xxxxx

I'm almost fully recovered from my sickness bug, I think I have pulled something from throwing up and my sis in law thinks I may have a hernia as I feel really uncomfortable just below my ribcage (not my tummy) like I have a balloon in there and it's making me have heartburn! Ugh, boring!!!! 
I've done something a bit drastic too but will have to fill you in later as I'm having a day out with the mother today and I'm supposed to be at her house in 15 mins and I'm still in my pjs!!!! He he he xxxxx


----------



## charmattack

Morning ladies!

Ab I'm sorry for your loss.. Huge hugs for you! Hope you are doing okay. I would definitely put a complaint in of I was you, I've done it before with a locum doctor as he was insensitive to me when I having test done for endometriosis. They can be so horrible and it shouldn't be allowed. 

I'm back in my flat now, but the mother in law has left so much stuff and it's in such a mess it's going to take me a week to sort out, I'm not happy about it. The flat is tiny and there isn't enough space for all her stuff and ours &#128122;! GRR! I'm cracking on as best I can though. 

Nothing new with me boobies hurt a little brown spotting has spotted just waiting for AF who is due Monday or there abouts, pretty sure she will show but that's okay. 

Hope you all have a good day, I best get back to cleaning lol.. 

Ohh Betty can't wait to hear about your drastic thing lol xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

haha Betty you little tease! proper cliffhanger that... shall we raise our suspicions as to what the drastic news is?? xx


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, i'm not too bad today,still got achey cramps. My hubby is at work,he wanted to stay off but i've told him to keep the days off for when we try again and need them for scans etc(trying to think positive). I am going to complain about doc,we just moved in sep and havn't been to doc b4,think u just get to see whoever is free so hoping he is maybe just a locum,will be writing to practice manager over the next couple of days.
Tina,poor hubby lol,at least he got there in the end.
frisky,how long will your hubby be away?
Charm, happy cleaning. I hate moving and unpacking.
Betty,dying to find out what you have done!!
Thank you for all your wishes and hugs. Just going to keep plodding on and hopefully get bfp again soon xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Amanda..... You're being so strong.... We are all here for you. Is this your 3rd miscarriage?? I can't even imagine what you're going through. I've only had one and it was hideous and I think about that little pip every day. This might sound silly but I love Calla Lily's and I've bought a few calla Lilly bulbs to plant on 6th April (my due date) in our garden.... Thought it would be a nice way to remember our little bean :)

Ok, so I need your advice ladies. My drastic act (actually its not so dramatic but I am a bit of a drama queen!!!) I have decided to do an apprentaship, well I've just applied for it, it's something I have been thinking of for a while but just like with everything in my life I have put it on hold as we are TTC. It's an apprentaship as a pharmacy technician in the areas largest hospital. It's a two year course and you do 4 days in the hospital and then one day at university (37.5 hours per week) great thing is you get paid £14,500 per year while studying so it's still a nice wage and once I've qualified the wage goes up even more..... I just feel I'm stuck in a rut, working in a shitty little supermarket with no prospects and having no money. For all I know it could take another two years to get preggers and I could have completed the course in that time..... Can I have your honest opinions please???? :)


----------



## ab75

I think thats a lovely thing to do,a little remembrance garden. This is my 5th,not sure how well i'll be holding up later. Text my hubby earlier and he said he's not sure what he wants now as regards to trying again. The main reason i am being optimistic(apart from my girls) is because i thought i could fall again quickly! Big discussion needed tonight!!
I think its a great idea to do your apprenticeship, good future, good money and like you say,you might end up pregnant next year and having baby when its finished or if sooner i'm sure you could take maternity leave and go back to it. It'll give you something else to focus on(and bet thats when you get a bfp)!! Congratulations with it xx


----------



## ab75

Don't know whats happening with my body,bleeding went watery pink and has now stopped and my cervix is so high i can't reach it!! Thinking mc because of clots i lost yday and this morning but surely i should still be bleeding xx


----------



## tinadecember

AB I'd go to A&E hun just to be on the safe side,explain your situation and im pretty sure they would scan gou. out of curiosity have you done another pregnancy test since all the bleeding started? 

Betty, the apprenticeship idea sounds fab! I would definitely go for it if I was in your situation. I looked into it a few years ago, a teaching assistant course in college but it cost far too much money and at the time we didn't have it. You only live once, don't let your dreams get away from you. Cheesy but true xxx


----------



## friskyfish

I'm with Tina ab....get to a&e to put your mind at rest Xx hugs to you Xx 

Betty, that's a great idea.....I'm so envious, I'd love to have the chance to start over & train to do something new instead of 'getting by' and like ab said, it will give you something new to focus on apart from ttc .....GO FOR IT!! :) and that's a really lovely idea to plant lillys to remember your little bean :hugs:

I've had a,horrible day....found out my boss has been saying stuff about me behind my back. Asking my friend at work to get information out of me as to what my plans are about leaving & if I'm moving back up north or going back to work there!!??

Why can't she just ask me herself?? I knew she was being funny with me, thought I was being paranoid. Truth is, going back to work is the LAST thing on my mind....Just want to get through the pregnancy first. And I'm not sure when I'm working up to. I'm in my feet for 6 hours a day, so I'm thinking maybe end of May or June? I don't know.
It's not like I work there full time or its a hard job and she can't replace me!!! It's ridiculous. Feel really stressed.....don't like people discussing me behind my back, reminds me of school Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Amanda...... Go to A&E, it's the only way to make sure everything is ok.... Pls keep us posted and I'm hoping a little bean is still inside you chick :) keep strong xx

Frisky.....aren't some people so bloody petty??? It's ridiculous!!!! I really wouldn't stress about work (I know easier said than done) try and just get through it until you go on maternity leave, they can't sack you and they can't expect you to do things that would put your pregnancy in jeopardy so try and relax, do the bare minimum and plan for your maternity leave which will come round soon enough..... :)

Thanks for all your feedback about the apprentiship, I'm worried I won't see my little girl as much but I need some mental stimulation, I can feel myself getting into a rut. Well, if I've been successful I will be interviewed on 1st may. I believe in fate and if its meant to be then it will be.......

Nite nite girls.... X


----------



## tinadecember

Morning! 

eurgh I'm so tired :( I've been awake since 2.50am this morning with Evie, my own fault really. She came home from nursery last night really tired and was falling asleep eating her snack when we got home so I gave her a bath, put her in her pyjamas and off to bed she went which was about 6.45pm. So by half 2 in the morning she had had over 7 hours sleep and wanted to get up and watch "clibbord the big red dog" haha. I'm so exhausted I could cry, and I've got a lovely 8 hours in work to get through. 

Going to ask my MIL if Evie can stay over tonight because she's looking after her all day tomorrow anyway, I think it's safe to say I'll be in bed by 7pm tonight girls 

AB any updates?? 

Frisky, why do some adults get a kick out of acting like toddlers??? like Betty said your maternity leave will be here before you know it and because you are pregnant you are pretty much untouchable. They couldn't sack you for having time off if it's pregnancy related. 

Betty whens your next fertility appointment? is it nearly clomid time? 

I'm 6DPO today, still symptomless xx


----------



## ab75

Hi everyone, Tina i know that feeling. Zara didn't have a nap yday so it was a constant battle at teatime to keep her awake.
Frisky,you don't have long to wait now but i know its hard having to work with someone when there's an atmosphere.
I'm ok,a bit brown spotting. Not going to a&e as i feel fine and i don't like wasting anybodys time. Had bfn today so hopefully i'll get back to normal soon to try again and hopefully get my rainbow. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Amanda.... I'm so sorry :( have you spoken to any doctors regarding your miscarriages??? Having 5 mc's is a lot, they may be A&E to do something for you??? Sending you :hug:

Tina, I totally feel for you, it's awful when they're up through the nite, my little girl is the same, once she wakes up in the night that's it! She wants to be up and about..... Some days I could cry with tiredness :( hope you're managing to keep your eyes open at work..... I say get Evie looked after tonight and go home and have a large vino!!!! :wine: that will perk you up!!! :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my next fertility app is on 14th April...... I'm hoping they give me clomid but what if they say I can't have it???? I'm 36 this year, does that make a difference???


----------



## tinadecember

AB, :( so sorry again to hear about your loss. Keep strong and get back on the horse though! I know it must be extremely heartbreaking for you each time it happens but in the end like you said you will get your rainbow. Just to give you a bit of hope... my sister had a daughter but like you also had continuous miscarriages when trying for another. She had 2 unexplained miscarriages at 17 weeks and then another one at 21 weeks but nobody could offer her any explanation as to why. She's FINALLY got her rainbow and gave birth to a healthy baby girl in January. It just inspires me to think of how much she and her husband must have gone through and now they finally have their much longed for baby. There's only so much shit that can happen before things have to turn themselves around! 

Betty, I am not really clued up on clomid, are you not allowed to take it after a certain age?? have you had every other possible test that you could have? if so I don't see why they wouldn't offer you it! xx


----------



## ab75

I got tests done after the 4th mc and they came back saying nothing was wrong,just bad luck, then had my 2 girls,now another mc. I have a hunch that i can't carry boys but hospital said thats an old wives tale! What a shame for your sis Tina,must be devastating mc so far on.
Betty i don't know anything about clomid,sorry. But 36 isn't old,lol,i'm 39 this year xx


----------



## charmattack

Morning all, how is everyone? 

Ab, how are you and your OH feeling now? So sorry for your loss xxxxx

Tina, any symptoms for you yet, or you till feeling nothing? I hope you managed to get a good nights sleep last night xxx

Betty, I bet you can't wait for your next fertility appointment, it'll soon be here. I've no idea about Clomid, but you're definitely not too old.. Ps love your Mother's Day cards xxx

Frisky, how are you and mini fish doing? Has the sickness worn off now? 

I'm okay, finally got the flat clean after busting out a huge cleaning spree, so feeling much happier. I'm back at work on Saturday a lovely 12hr shift to break me in lol. Pretty sure AF will be here in the next day or 2, lower back ache and occasional brown/red when I wipe... Paaahhh! 

Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh charm I hope AF doesn't show for you! I can normally tell that she's on her way a few days beforehand too. I get lower stomach cramps, really mild but still noticeable then she shows a couple of days later. 

No symptoms at all, just the normal sore boobs and chocolate cravings. Only 4 more days until hubbys results are in so not long to wait! We've organised a day in the pub next weekend so if I'm not preggers I'm gonna get ridiculously drunk! 

xx


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, a day in the pub sounds good! We're going to the Liverpool v Sunderland game on 26th so i'm going to have a few drinks that night!
Sorry you think af on way Charm,a 12 hour shift!! Nothing like breaking you in gently!!
Have you said anything to your boss Frisky?

I have written a letter to Practice Manager about that doc's attitude. I couldn't sleep last night for thinking about it. Going to let my hubby read it over tonight and hand it in tomorrow. I know it won't bring the pregnancy back but it may help me xx


----------



## tinadecember

feeling down this afternoon, just read a thread that somebody has created on 2WW called "in here because of a woopsie" or something, loads of ladies in there who have been using the pull out method and had an accident and low and behold one of them got a BFP today!!!! after 1 bloody woopsie!!!

ARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHH! 

somebody please tell me that you feel my rage also? 

xx


----------



## ab75

Life is unfair, i know someone who got preg after not using a condom for one time only,she never has her son,always out partying,drives me mad xx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening ladies.....how are we all? 
Tina, I know your frustration....these 'accidents' happened alot with people I know when I was TTC. It's so annoying when we want it so badly.

Ab, how are you feeling?? What did hubby think of your letter? Please do give it in, your doctor needs to be made aware of how his actions have hurt you. 

Charm, hope your first shift doesn't go too badly. Glad your getting your flat back to normal.

Betty, how are you? 

Found out today that hubby will be allowed home for 12 week scan...so happy :) 
We are going to a party back in Manchester on 11th April, it's my hubbys aunties surprise 50th. It's a posh do as they are loaded....So I'm trying to find something to wear...I'm gonna be bigger in 4 weeks, so I'm thinking a nice maxi dress. My size 10 one still fits me, May just wear that & shoe off my bump....hoping it looks more like a bump by then!? Haha Just laughing at me at a party.....SOBER!!! Not done that in a while!! Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey everyone!

8DPO today, AF is due in 5 days time eeeek. Feeling really calm this cycle. I'm proud to say that I've actually not been symptom spotting this cycle either! Think it's because of hubbys tests and me thinking that we've probably not caught the egg due to having to stop BDing. So if I got a BFP this cycle it would be a HUGE surprise. 

Frisky I'm over the moon for you that your hubby will be home in time for your scan, when is it?? Maxi dresses are always a good option! I was pregnant right through summer time with Evie and maxi dresses were my saviour! Nice and loose, no pressure on your bump ahhh bliss! 

AB how are you feeling today chick? has your hubby been giving you tonnes of TLC? 

Betty, how are you today dear?

And charm.. any symptoms lady? is the spotting still continuing.

Anyone heard anything from momwife? surely she's had her 12wk scan by now! xx


----------



## ab75

Morning, i'm doing ok. Letter getting handed in today on my way to work. 
Tina hoping that this is your surprise bfp.
Frisky thats good that your hubby can go to scan. Lol i've been to parties when preg or breastfeeding,usually end up glad that i'm sober when i see the state of people at the end of the night. And maxi dresses are good. Wish i was a size 10 lol. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hahaha ab, trust me...I won't be a size 10 for long....everything is expanding!! 
Tina, the 12 week scan is on the 2nd april, it wil actually be 13 weeks. 
Momwife must be approaching her 20 week scan by now surely?? 
Tina, bet it's nice you haven't been obsessing or symptom spotting as much, you never know!! We will see in 5 days I guess! :)

Well, I walked Joe to school with the dog this morning & decided to go on a massive walk to the chemist to collect my prescription that I put in on Monday. The chemist is a drive away, but thought a walk would do me good. So I get to the chemist & they say 'oh sorry, we lost your prescription then found it again,so it won't be back until this afternoon!!' 
Arrgghhhhhhh Useless P!!!KS!! 

Well at least I got some exercise hey? 
My boss text me this morning asking if I could help and do some extra hours next week. I really don't want to, after how she is being, I just don't want to be in there any more than I should..AND I'll get no thanks for it! Xx


----------



## ab75

I wouldn't want to do any extra for her either, tell her you'll do it if she stops being a bitch behind your back lol,or for double time!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha....im just not going to do it Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls! 

Frisky, im with you! She doesn't do you any favours so I wouldn't give her the time of day. Horrible witch! 

Don't you just love Saturday mornings ahhh. Lay in bed with my hubby while evie is playing in her bedroom. Gonna get up shortly and have some brekki. 

9DPO today, temp still rising nicely but I'm not naive to temping anymore, I know how it can drop in an instant and leave you back to square 1. The only symptom I've had was extreme tiredness yesterday but could totally be because im back on the atkins and it's draining me of energy 

Gonna take evie to the park today and hopefully get somewhere with teaching her how to ride her bike! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, are you on the Atkins?? Whyyyy? Your tiny? 

I've been up since 6am just browsing internet ha ha

The weirdest thing has just happened....I've had major bloating & jelly belly since I found out I was pregnant. Apparently bloating is normal?? Anyway, I have felt & seen a hard lump just above my pubic bone the past week, which I assume is the baby? The lump has physically just moved UP and into my tummy & it's now bigger!!! 
I'm 11weeks on Monday, so I guess I'm now properly showing?? 

Tina & Betty....I'm back in my OLD Facebook account, so when you get a friend request from me, that's why! Hahaha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls is everyone ok.... Sorry I've been AWOL but I've been really busy with my little business and haven't had a minute to write on here but I've been reading everyone's posts!!!! 
I'm not in great place today.... Went out last nite, got in at 2am and had to get up at 5am for work...... Ouch!!!!!! Need my bed badly!!!! 
Also, work are being really horrible to me, they just don't like me and I got really upset yesterday, really wish I could just leave :( frisky, is your boss being any nicer to you??? I really don't see the point in being nasty, I would never treat people like that!!! 
Anyway, I will have a proper rant later :) have a good day girls xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey betty, ouch to your hangover.....get a McDonald's down you!! 
So sorry your getting upset at work, it's awful, there's nothing worse. 
My boss is still being off with me, I'm dreading going in on Monday....I can't wait to leave. She's so two faced, I'm just going to keep myself to myself, do my job, then go home. Sod the extra hours, I'd rather be skint xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Evening girls, frisky. . I know I'm not a fatty but I would be if I continued eating the way I was. I gain weight quite quickly but I tend to lose it just as quickly. Got your friend request, I was so confused, I thought you'd deleted me! Haha 

Betty booo to the hangover, there's really nothing worse but it's good to really let your hair down once in a while. 

We have had a busy day, we never took evie on a bike ride. It's been so windy here to day I was afraid that she would get blown off it! So we went to the farm, there's a park there and an indoor play area, she loved it. I put some pictures on Facebook. Then we went out for tea. I let mark choose where we went and he chose this restaurant that he said a friend recommended. Honestly I'm no snob when it comes to food but it was the worst food I've ever eaten in my entire life! ! 

Back home now for the voice, evie isn't well either! She's full of a cold, has been for about 5 weeks now but her throats really sore. I feel terrible on her. 

AF is due 3 days and counting. Still feeling exhausted today. Had an afternoon nap with evie before and now I feel super tired again! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Evening girls...... I'm feeling slightly more human now after my killer hangover. Had to have a full on 3 hour nap today just to get rid of the pounding headache!!! See, I just can't drink anymore, it's not worth it and it makes me feel so guilty!!!
Tina, I can't believe your AF is due in 3 days, this cycle has gone so quick!!! Will you test or just wait for the witch to arrive??? 
Frisky, it's so crap when people are two faced???? I don't get that.... I'm totally upfront ans honest, if I don't like something or someone I tell them , I don't slag them off behind their back!!!! It's just like school yard mentality, I hate it!!! Just think, you will be on maternity leave soon enough but she has absolutely no right in being nasty about you and talking about you behind your back.... Hope the situation gets better for you lovely.....
Just had a Chinese take away and I feel rank!!! Can't wait to get back on my juice plus tomorrow and go to the gym!!! Tina, I love Atkins, I lost 2 stone of my baby weight doing it, it's so good!!! I'm still carrying an extra stone which I want to get rid of for the summer :)
Charm..... How you doing chick??
We haven't heard from momwife or Edinburgh for a while, hope everything is ok with them.....
Amanda, how are you honey???? Hope you're feeling ok, did you get your letter handed in to the doctors???? 
Tomorrow is our family day so we are going swimming and doing lts of fun things with my little girl, love Sundays :)


----------



## ab75

Hi girls, glad you are all having a good weekend. This is my weekend to work. Handed letter in yday. Drinking lots of vodka tonight,hoping i won't be able to drink again soon. Having a movie night with my hubby. Girls have decided we're going on an adventure tmrw with the dog(b4 i go to work for 12). Better not drink too much haha xx


----------



## MomWife

Hi ladies!! I have been having health insurance problems due to the affordable healthcare act.:growlmad::growlmad: I will have my ultrasound on the 31st! I have to see a high risk ob on the 24th of this month. I was seeing an midwife until the insurance issues. So far the baby is doing fine. Asthma and blood pressure is not doing well. I seen my primary care Dr. and she said that I am measuring at 19 weeks! I will know for sure when I have my ultrasound. 

I hope all of you ladies are doing well!! :hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## tinadecember

Momwife! So great to hear from you, can't believe you're almost half way through your pregnancy already! ! Are you finding out the sex? 

AB, good for you handing in the letter! I wonder if you'll hear anything back. I imagine if that GP speaks to everyone that way then they must receive tonnes of complaint letters. 

I've had a terrible morning :-( good thing is my temp went up again today. Bad thing is I've been on the toilet all morning. Seriously I've never had diarrhoea like it in my life. And then mark said to me "I remember you being like this before you got a positive with evie" I can't remember being like this. The likelihood is that I've eaten something dodgy. 

Here's my chart girls...

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/Screenshot_2014-03-16-10-59-56-1_zps7107cb2b.png


----------



## charmattack

Evening ladies, 

Sorry not been on for a few days got called in work to do a few shifts, so my official start date for Monday went out the window, been in since Friday. AF showed her face today.. Painful as ever and so heavy, I'm sure it's punishment for having lovely periods in my teens.. Haha! That's me out of the 2ww for a while my OH is due back at the end of April for 11 days but I think we will miss my fertile time. Glad I won't have to worry or stress or think about the 2ww though, as even if I don't symptom spot consciously it's always in the back of mind lol.. Got a lovely 3x12 hr shifts from tomorrow, so hopefully my AF pain will ease off by morning.. 

How are we all? 

Tina, your chart is looking lovely, I don't do temps but it's a good rise you've got going there &#55357;&#56842;

Frisky, sorry to hear your boss is still being a bitch, like everyone has said though soon be maternity leave.. Hope you're okay other than that though?

Betty, nothing worse than a hangover, the main reason I don't drink very often anymore is because I can't stand hangovers, I suffer for days and I'm sick off only a couple lol.. Proper lightweight haha! 

Ab, I'm glad you've handed in the letter, hopefully something will be done about the doctor you saw now. Horrible man!!! 

Momwife, so good to hear from you, and that bump is doing good, not so good about the asthma and BP though, so I'll keep my fingers crossed it's sorted out soon for you xxx

Xxxx


----------



## ab75

Morning everybody, hope you all had a good weekend?
Tina,hope your hubby is right and you get a bfp! Sorry af came Charm. Betty and Frisky,hope work isn't too bad this week! Hi Momwife.
Hoping i at least get a letter back from doctor surgery to aknowledge my letter,i'll keep you posted. I don't temp or anything,i just usually use an app and go by lmp. I am counting 1st day of bleeding as lmp and hoping that my cycle isn't affected too much xx


----------



## tinadecember

morning everyone,

ahh charm so sorry to hear AF arrived for you :-( stock up on the nurofen and snuggle up with a hot water bottle  

my temps dropped a little this morning and I feel crampy low down, just like I normally do a couple of days before AF arrives. ARRRGGGHH. Hoping to get Mark's sperm analysis results in the next few days, if we haven't heard anything by Wednesday I will get onto the doctors to see if they've heard anything.

Frisky/Betty, I know your hubbies have been through it, how did you get the results back? was you sent a letter from the hospital or were the results sent back to your GP? xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey Tina, my hubby had an appointment with his doctor who explained the results to him & gave him a copy. Maybe it's worth chasing it up if your unsure. 

I've not had a chance to catch up on previous posts ladies, I'll catch up later & get back to you.....Just getting ready for work, dreading it Xx 

Have a great day Xx


----------



## tinadecember

ARGGGHHH doctors drive me crazy!!! 

Just called them and said "Hi my husband had a sperm analysis test done last week and I'm just wondering if the results come back to you or to our home address?" to which the receptionist replied "they should come to your house aswell as here" so I said "Can you check whether they're back and if they are can I make an appointment to come and discuss the results with a doctor" and she said "yes just a moment"... after 2 minutes on hold she came back and said "Is mark with you?" I said "No not at the minute" and she said "ah I can't discuss his results with you" I said "I don't want to know what they are I just want to know if they're back from the hospital so I can make an appointment to come and see a doctor" she said "I know but it's more than my job is worth" I said "what to tell me if the results are back?? I'm his wife!" she said "Yes sorry you'll have to get him to call" 

ARGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 

You'd think I want to discuss in great detail what the results were. All I wanted to know is if they were back or not. Why do people make life such hard work???

In other news, I've just bought an FRER. I'm almost definitely expecting it to be negative but I have to urge to POAS and AF is due in 48 hours. So I shall be peeing on the stick at about 2.30 this afternoon  I will of course keep you updated xxx


----------



## ab75

She could at least have said,"yes the results are back" !! It's not like she was telling you anything confidential!! That would make me mad too. Good luck when you test. Hope its a BFP for you xx


----------



## tinadecember

I know AB! That's all I wanted to know. I think doctor's receptionists sometimes think that they hold this almighty power over everyone's records and just be awkward because they get a kick out of knowing they can be. There would have been absolutely no problem with her saying "Yes they're back do you want to make an appointment to come in and discuss them with your doctor?" YET they will happily let anybody come in and pick someone else's prescription up for them. 

Just spoke to Mark, he's gonna call this afternoon. I haven't told him I've bought an FRER though, he hates me testing before AF is late. He thinks it's a waste of money.

xx


----------



## ab75

My hubby doesn't really like me testing early either lol,i usually just don't tell him xx


----------



## tinadecember

Well the FRER was negative. Just want these god damn results now xx


----------



## ab75

Sorry Tina,i really thought you were going to get a positive since you said about the diarrhoea and having that b4 your positive with Evie xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh well, it'll happen when it happens no point in stressing over something I can't change. Each cycle that I see a negative it makes me even more determined to catch the egg. Onto cycle 9 we go..

Xxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck xx


----------



## tinadecember

oh god now I'm totally driving myself crazy. AF due tomorrow, BFN on FR at 11DPO, feeling totally unwell at 10DPO (diaorhea, weakness, lethargic, nauseous) NOW my crazy mind is thinking "hmmm maybe 10DPO was implantation day and that's why your temp dropped at 11DPO". Am I insane for thinking this? or could this actually be a possibility? I suppose I'm trying to cling onto any tiny bit of hope that I can.

OH called the doctors, and they haven't had any results back. WHY DIDN'T THEY JUST TELL ME THAT???? 

I'm on 6-2s for the rest of the week in work.. blahhhhh not looking forward to 4am get ups 

How's everyone else doing today? I'm terribly sorry for going on, tell me to shut it if you must haha xxx


----------



## ab75

The Doctors receptionists are a joke. Would have been so much easier to just tell you that they weren't in yet.
I didn't get a bfp with Zara until af was a week late,so anything is possible. Aaahhh i don't miss 6am starts....although the girls are usually up at that time but at least i can stay in my pj's for a bit xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Tina, I know how you feel....I used to have some crazy thoughts when ttc. But yours may not be so crazy.....you could be right, let's see what tomorrow brings hey? It's because you want it so badly....nothing wrong with that. Remember when I tested even though I hadn't dtd anywhere near ovulation?? Haha fingers crossed lovely Xx 

Doctors receptionist drive me mad!! I swear they do it on purpose! They think they are all high & mighty....they drive me mad!! Grrrrrr

Ab, how are you feeling?? Any word from your doctor? 

Charm, sorry af arrived for you...we're almost into April now, another month closer till hubbys home :) Xx 

I'm missing my hubby terribly....I'm finding everything such an effort. Joe's fed up of me feeling sick, it's always around teatime till bedtime. I'm upset with myself as I really took my husband for granted when he was home last...& now I'd give anything to have him here. My mum's coming next week though, for 2 whole weeks, I'm so excited. Got a right old bump going on now, hubby s gonna be shocked! Haha 

Betty, how are you? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello my lovelies..... How are you all...???
Charm, sorry AF arrived for you.... :( that sucks, we really need more BFPs on this thread!!!
Tina.... Your not ranting my lovely, we are all in the same boat, we want it soooooo much and will cling onto any little hope..... 10dpo is still very early, especially if your LP is 14 days, you only get a 50% accurate result testing 4 days before your period I'd due so I would just try and relax till tmrw and maybe test again..... 
When my OH got his results the doctor called him and explained everything over the phone, we had it really easy, the whole process took less than 2 weeks and I have a really amazing GP so I'm very lucky! I would get mark to call every day and see if they are in :)

Momwife, im sorry to hear you've not been so good, you must try and take it easy and look after yourself xxxx can't wait to see pis of your next scan xxx
Frisky, how are you feeling my lovely??? I used to have terrible morning sickness from about 5pm till I dragged myself to bed for 5 months, it was awful!!! I felt great on a morning but as the day went on I just got worse, thankfully this all stopped at about 18-20 weeks and then I just wanted to stuff my face with all the chocolate I could get my hands on!!!!

Sorry this is a long post but I haven't been on here in a while, I'm not having a good time at all at work and something has happened that's just really upset me (wont bore you with the details) anyway, I really need to leave, I'm starting to get really bad anxiety which I'm so bloody mad at myself for, I shouldn't let it get to me, it's a shitty job and they're all nasty bitches in there!!! Phew..... Lordy Lordy, I need a vino!!!!!
Right, that's my rant over with for the day :) 
PS: my fertility app is in 3 weeks and 6 days, not that I'm counting!!!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

:):) WAHOO for your fertility appointment getting closer Betty, it'll be here in no time at all! Sorry to hear about you having a hard time at work, don't hold it in though.. we're here to listen to you when you need a good rant so rant away! 

Frisky ahem.. where are these bump pictures?? I expect weekly updates on the bump front! 

Well my AF will be here today, had some spotting this morning so it's definitely happening. At least I can go out on Saturday and get absolutely sloshed! onto the next one hey :) 

We are definitely due another BFP! come on baby dust, send us some luck please xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning, sorry that your work colleagues are being bitches Betty. 
I'm doing ok,just hoping to O soon so that i can try again. Someone on here said i should get my progesterone checked but i assumed it would be ok since i carried the girls to term(or near enough). Not heard anything from doc xx


----------



## tinadecember

I had my progesterone levels checked AB, progesterone is produced when you ovulate but if your levels don't rise to a sufficient enough level then I believe that a pregnancy wouldn't carry on successfully so I think it would be good to get your levels checked to make sure that they're nice and high! No harm in trying is there xx


----------



## ab75

Thankyou. I'll make an appointment to get it checked xx


----------



## tinadecember

hmm well I thought AF was here. But nothing apart from one red tinge in my CM this morning. Probably be here tonight, or I bet she's late because I'm on the atkins. xx


----------



## ab75

Hope AF stays away Tina. 
I got an aknowledgement letter back from Doctors surgery saying they are looking into my complaint xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... Do you normally just spot before AF????? 
Amanda, I would defo get your progesterone levels checked!!!! That's what is wrong with me, very low levels and most probably why I had a mc...... Will you change doctors??? I think you really need a good doctor when it comes to fertility, one that can really understand and help you xxxx
Frisky, get some bump pics on here!!!!! :)


----------



## ab75

I think i'll just make sure that i don't see the same doc as last week. Surely they won't all be like that in the same practice xx


----------



## tinadecember

AF still not here completely girls, although my temp is much lower so she must be on her way surely! Not had any spotting in my underwear but if I check my cervix and wipe the residue on some tissue there are tinges of blood. sorry if TMI! 

Feeling incredibly stressed out,and that along with being on the atkins I think is causing my AF to take longer than normal. 

Evie is unwell again, she has really sensitive and dry skin and her lips are dry, cracked and bleeding so she's been to the doctors this morning and they've given her an antibiotic medicine but when she takes it she vomits because it tastes so bad. Rang the doctors back up and they said that it is the only antibiotic strong enough to clear the infection on her lips so it's that or nothing basically. 

Also going through some tough times in work, they want me to take on more responsibility and I'm pretty sure they're going to ask me to do permanent 6-2s which I can't because it's causing too many rows between me and mark. 

I need a glass of wine! 

AB, glad to hear that you got a reply from the doctors. Surely they should do something about it! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina!!!! Would 6-2 not be better for you??? Then you can pick Evie up from nursery/school and have the rest of the day free??? I took on two 6am starts which I like because I get a full day once I'm finished but getting up at 5am is a killer and I'm also really tired by about 9pm..... Will you get more money from work by doing this?? Is it worth it???? Xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: have a vino chick.... :)


----------



## Bettyt63

PPS: can't they give Evie some antibiotic cream for her lips???? Bless her, it doesn't sound nice :(


----------



## ab75

Hi, hope Evie feels better soon, nothing worse than seeing our children unwell. If i worked full time i'd like 6-2 so that i had the rest of the day,but,the constant early rises would take there toll.
I have made an appointment with the nurse for next fri to have blood taken for progesterone check. If AF is back on track i should get it the following weekend. But hoping i don't!!
Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## tinadecember

I couldn't do permanent 6-2s because Evie's nursery doesn't open until 7am and a few times a week Mark is away on business and has to leave for work at about 5am so I physically couldn't get her to nursery on time. Along with that, the 4am get ups are a killer! 

Yes I think I'm going to be getting more money! I have just spoken to my boss and I felt so incredibly cheeky but he asked if I was okay with everything once he had finished outlining what my new responsiblities would be and I said "One more question, will my salary be increasing since I am taking on more work?" and he said "How much are you thinking of?" Well of course I didn't have a clue what to say because I hadn't planned on being asked that so I told him I would have to go away and think and get back to him tomorrow. He seemed pretty positive that I can have a pay increase so that's some good news I suppose! But I'm gonna be super busy none stop. 

I didn't think about an antibiotic cream! My mum suggested putting the medicine in some juice then she will be none the wiser, I rang the doctors to ask if that would be okay and she said it's fine! So gonna give it a go. xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning team! ;) how are we?

Betty, I'm so sorry to hear your having a tough time of it at work, you sound down about it :( How horrible they are making you feel this way, the sooner you get out if there the better....I hope when you finally leave, you tell them what you think. Chin up my lovely, your better than them.....don't let them bring you down xxx 

Tina, is af here yet? And have you had hubbys results back? Hope you have come to a decision regarding work & your pay rise.

Ab, hope your feeling better in yourself chick, do you have tests today? Hope the doctor is nice to you this time, sending you hugs Xx 

Charm, how are you? 

Well, I've not been too good....I'm having a lot of low bloodsugars with my diabetes, I'm finding it very hard to cope with things at the min, especially as I'm on my own here....My mum will be here soon though, so that will take some pressure off. 
I'm keeping my head down at work.....My boss isn't impressed, as I've just had to text her to tell her I need to finish at 1pm on Monday, rather than 3pm. The hospital have sent my 12,week scan appointment through & it's for THIS Monday! I rang to see if I could change it to a day I'm off work, but they can't as I may miss my screening for downs as it has to be between 12 & 14 weeks. So, if she doesn't like it, it's tough. Plus husband is back for ONE day only on Monday, so it has fitted in nicely Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Good afternoon everyone! Yes frisky, AF is finally here in full flow, the little bugger.  2 days late! ! I thought I was gonna be late though because I've changed my diet so much in the last few weeks. Still haven't had any results back, called the doctors again today and they've still not had anything through from the hospital. I'm gonna give it a few more days and then call the hospital directly since they said we would have the results within a week. It'll be 2 weeks on Monday. 

awesome news about your scan! ! How strange that it's on the one day that your hubby is home  I love moments like that! 

What's everyone up to this weekend? We're having a quiet one, me and mark were supposed to be going out tomorrow for an all dayer in the pub but evie is full of infection so we're staying home instead. She's a little better today though thankfully! I managed to trick her by mixing her medicine into hot chocolate ha ha ha. I'm an evil mother! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no frisky...... What have the midwives said about your blood sugars??? What do you need to do to keep them stable??
I can't believe you're going for your 12 week scan!!!! How quick has that gone??? Must post photos ASAP!!!!! 
Tina, sorry AF arrived, what a bitch!!!!! Hopefully you will have marks results next week and will get some answers..... Bless your little girl, is it like impetigo? My niece gets it and last time she lost two of her fingernails (from putting them in her mouth where the infection was) nasty little infection!!! Hope she is feeling better soon xx
I am ok girls.... Work getting me down but I need to get over it and just be glad I have a job!!!! :) 
Charm, amanda how are you lovelies??? 
I'm at a 1st birthday party tmrw but we are getting Vivienne babysat on the evenng so we can have a night with our friends...... I always feel bad letting her sleep out!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Betty, don't feel bad for having a night off! Make the most of it, enjoy your night with your friends.

Unfortunately, it's just trial & error with sugar levels. Because pregnancy takes so much out of you, it can affect them. If sugar levels stay high, it's dangerous for the baby....which is why I prefer them to run lower as I'm scared of anything happening....but if they get too low, it can mess me up for the day & isn't nice at all.

I can't sleep with worry, I feel so stressed. I've mentioned before about us moving bk up north to be with friends & family. I'm just so worried how the change will affect my son, it's making the decision hard. We basically uprooted him from his school & friends to move down here a year & a half ago.....and it just seems like it has been for nothing, just to move back to our old town again? He's in a great school at the min & has some good friends.....I feel like I am going to ruin his life by uprooting him again. I've told Aaron, if we are gonna move, we need to do it before baby is born. I want to do it before Joe starts his final year in primary school in September, get him settled back up north. 
We could stay down here, but the house prices are ridiculous. It's about £800 pm for a 3 bed....and that's not even a real nice one. You can get a gorgeous 3bed back where we are from for 500pm. Also, our plans are to eventually save up for a deposit to buy our own house back up north. My thoughts are, if we are going to be moving back up north anyway, why don't we just bite the bullet & go now??? The good thing is, we will be moving to somewhere we already know. Joe can rebuild his friendships around there I guess & we are close to family, not so isolated. But it's breaking my heart, when I see Joe playing on the field at the back of our house with his pals, I'd be taking him away from that :(

I'm crying as I write this, I'm so upset....I'm sorry, but I just don't know what to do for the best. I'm hoping Joe will still be young enough to adapt, I think the older they get, the harder it is to move. I wish we could just stay in this house, but we can't as it's navy accommodation. Aaron has spoke about taking his notice back out so we can stay....but at what cost? He will be away from his baby, in a job he hates & I will be on my own with 2 kids, I don't think that would be good for any of us......part of me wishes we never moved here. But we had to & it's help me get my health on track, become more independent & eventually get pregnant! Arrghhhhhhhh...What do I do girls?? Can you see my concerns regarding Joe? I feel like such a bad mum :( xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky.... You are NOT a bad mum at all!!!!! In fact, you're obviously a fantastic mum and worried about your little boy...... As you said, kids can adapt and make friends easy and he will be going to senior school soon so chances are his friends he has met in primary school will probably be replaced by friends he makes at senior school so the best time to move would be now..... You're doing the right thing, you will need help when baby comes along and being closer to family and friends will help you.... You have to think of yourself as well missus!!! I know it's tough for you but it sounds like you really need the support and also it's so expensive down south, think of the money you will save by being up north, that could go toward something nice for joe or a nice holiday for all of you.... :) 
Keep your chin up!!! Everything will work out......
PS: have you spoken to joe about it all or are you waiting to have that conversation????? Big :hug: to you xxxx


----------



## ab75

Morning everyone!
Frisky,hope you feel better and your blood sugars regulate. You are being a good mum by thinking about Joe and your family. We moved last year,and are now renting. Costs us 1k per month for a 2 room semi (+ a tiny box room!!!) So we are hoping to move in sept to get more for our money as its too expensive up here for us to buy. Just sold our house on thurs but we need to save a lot more before we buy again. Joe will meet up with his old friends,and like Betty said, will make new friends at senior school.
Betty,hope work is better. Hope you enjoy your night out. I'm leaving my girls with my mum on wed, going down to Liverpool with my hubby and coming home late on thurs. I have never left them before so feel guilty, but also really looking forward to our night away.
Frisky,sorry your day out is cancelled but hope Evie is much better soon. And sorry AF arrived.
Hi Charm,hope your not working too hard.
This is my weekend off,yippee,going to soft play and Mcd's then going on an adventure(taking the dog a walk but Zoe likes climbing hills and going thru the trees so calls it an adventure)!! Then tmrw morning we are going to cinema,then going for dinner with family. I love my weekend off.
Enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## ab75

Sorry,meant Tina(about day out) lol xx


----------



## wantjust1more

WOW, I feel so bad for missing you ladies. I haven't been on here in so long. Nursing school makes me feel like I can't do anything. Congrats to everyone on the BFP"s!!! Frisky! wow, so amazing. gives me hope!!! 
I"ve missed you all so much. 

I took a break from ttc. THings were crazy went on the pill for 3 months and got off in jan. Last cycle was short 22 days. and this cycle. well Can't tell yet. Took a test and everyone is saying bfp. So since trying from april of 2011, this would be a miracle. 

I feel like i've missed so much, I feel so disconnected from the world. :(


----------



## friskyfish

Hello wanting.....how are you?? Oooh, they say you are at your most fertile when you come off the pill? Maybe this could be it for you? When are you testing again? Don't give up hope....I got there, as each & every one of you will :) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ab, your weekend sounds fab, hope you had a great day x thank you both for your kind words & advice regarding my situation......isn't funny how when I got upset, I just wanted to tell you ladies...love our thread. 

Betty, yes, I've broached the subject with Joe....he seems happy to do whatever. He would love to move to be nearer family, but he said he will miss his school & friends. We're going bk up to Manchester in 3 weeks, so I'm going to try & get him to hook up with some of his old pals, see how he gets on. I'm upset with my mum today....the other day I rang her upset about the whole moving thing & I was crying on the phone , saying I'd rather move back up north before the summer holidays, so Joe can play out & reconnect with his old school friends etc...and she agreed with me. Then today, she text & basically said that she thinks we should STAY down here as it's better for Joe, the lifestyle & weather is better & he's away from his dad. 

I'm so upset, she said the total opposite the other day....I'm so confused....I've Been crying all afternoon. I must sound bloody crazy....but I hate this, I just want someone to tell me what to do :( I seem to be the only one stressing about it all.....Aaron is so laid back, it infuriates me!! Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> Hello wanting.....how are you?? Oooh, they say you are at your most fertile when you come off the pill? Maybe this could be it for you? When are you testing again? Don't give up hope....I got there, as each & every one of you will :) Xx

I'm doing really good, just getting ancy to know. I took a test yesterday, snapped the picture (within the time frame) and websites (countdowntopreg) are saying positive. It's so faint, i'm praying it's not a evap, it came up right away, i knew i saw it. I just hope its something real. 

I don't know when I should test again, Now i'm telling myself to wait, so i don't get disappointed. So i'm trying to hold off. I'm only 10 dpo. Last cycle was really short 22 days, so IDK, just really nervous, don't want to get shot down. kwim. 

Here is a pic, if yall want to take a sneak peak ;) 


How are you doing? I'm so happy you finally got you bfp!!! you give me so much hope!!!
 



Attached Files:







ctp-29578-1395405347.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> Ab, your weekend sounds fab, hope you had a great day x thank you both for your kind words & advice regarding my situation......isn't funny how when I got upset, I just wanted to tell you ladies...love our thread.
> 
> Betty, yes, I've broached the subject with Joe....he seems happy to do whatever. He would love to move to be nearer family, but he said he will miss his school & friends. We're going bk up to Manchester in 3 weeks, so I'm going to try & get him to hook up with some of his old pals, see how he gets on. I'm upset with my mum today....the other day I rang her upset about the whole moving thing & I was crying on the phone , saying I'd rather move back up north before the summer holidays, so Joe can play out & reconnect with his old school friends etc...and she agreed with me. Then today, she text & basically said that she thinks we should STAY down here as it's better for Joe, the lifestyle & weather is better & he's away from his dad.
> 
> I'm so upset, she said the total opposite the other day....I'm so confused....I've Been crying all afternoon. I must sound bloody crazy....but I hate this, I just want someone to tell me what to do :( I seem to be the only one stressing about it all.....Aaron is so laid back, it infuriates me!! Xx


I just jumped in the middle, but I hope you're okay. I feel I have missed you all so much, it's been so long.


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, thanks frisky. I had a really good weekend.
Hope you are ok. I think your idea of moving b4 the summer holidays is good. At least Joe will have had a few weeks with his pals b4 going back to school so he'll just fit straight back in. My mum always says what she thinks i want to hear,lol! You already said that you could get a nicer house and save for a mortgage if you moved. It's hard trying to make huge decisions,but as long as you have your little family, you can make any house a home xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hiya girls, sorry I haven't posted in a couple of days, been sick all weekend haven't I! Haven't had the chance to catch up with everyones posts yet and I'm just about to go to bed for a lovely 6-2 shift tomorrow so I will catch up tomorrow afternoon!

Hope everyone's well xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Wow momwife!!!! Congrats, I see that line without any tweaking!!!! How amazing, keep us posted :)
Frisky.... How are you my lovely???? Hope your feeling better xx
Tina, ugh, 6am starts are horrific!!! I really feel for you x
I'm full on symptom spotting this cycle even though there isn't a cat in hells chance of me being PG!!! :( so far I'm around 5DPO (CD21) have major cramps and lots of creamy CM (sorry tmi!!!) sore throat and feel like I'm about to rip someone's head off!!! :) so...... Aren't our bodies little tinkers hey????


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry not momwife!!!!! Justwant1more..... Huge congrats to you!!! Keep us posted my lovely :)


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> Sorry not momwife!!!!! Justwant1more..... Huge congrats to you!!! Keep us posted my lovely :)

 Thanks betty, but that test was a huge fail took one right now and bfn.. :(


----------



## Bettyt63

What??? I could clearly see a line??? How many tests did you take yesterday showing a line???? That's so cruel :(


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> What??? I could clearly see a line??? How many tests did you take yesterday showing a line???? That's so cruel :(

 Several, dh said he still sees a faint line, but some ladies on another website said with frer if it's not blaring positive it's evap because frers give bad lines.. :( I'm 5 days late.. I ovulated on march 12th so I'm waiting until Saturday to see if af shows up..


----------



## ab75

Just had a phone call from the senior doctor at my practice. He wants to see me to apologise and to do more tests. He says that the doc that saw me b4 has emigrated to Canada,but that he has written me a letter of apology b4 he left. Going on Mon at 230 to discuss things xx


----------



## friskyfish

Whoahhh betty, I was getting proper confused then, when you said momwife!! I thought I'd logged onto a previous post! Haha 

Wanting, I see a line, have you tested again?? Bloody evaps, I hate them, it's so unfair.....fingers crossed my love.

Ab, that's good you have Been heard...although it won't take the pain away, at least you have voiced your complaint & have an apology. Let's hope the doctor learns from this & doesn't put someone else through the same upset Xx hugs to you x 

I had my 12 week scan yesterday, I'll post a pic. It was amazing...at first baby was the wrong way round & facing my back, was really active , kicking around....baby eventually moved to the correct position for measurements & everything seems as it should be. On the pics , baby has arms up & hands covering face, so looks a bit weird ha ha. Sickness not gone, threw up twice in work today....mum's here tomorrow thank God! Bloody kids are off school with teacher strike, so not happy I'm loosing a day's pay, my boss was well impressed ha ha Xx 

Hope everyone's ok.....Derby night tonight!! Come on city!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

12 week scan Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0319.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## friskyfish

Close up of head :) Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0320.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ab75

Wow,i love scan pics. I'm saying boy!! Lol.
Yes i am glad for the response and happy that he wants to do tests,hopefully next time i get a bfp it'll be sticky.
Glad scan went well xx


----------



## friskyfish

I hope you get your sticky bean too ab :hugs:

Why you think boy? Or is it just a random guess?? Haaha Xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks. Lol just because the head shape looks different to my girls scans,but i 'm no expert hahaha.
What are you hoping for? Or are you just happy with either?
I'll not be on for next couple of days, off to Liverpool very early tomorrow for the football. Can't wait xx


----------



## MomWife

Whaaaaat?! I been away for tooo long!!! Congrats Frisky!!!! I love the scan!! How are you doing??? I hope all the rest of you ladies are doing ok. :hugs: I have my 1st high risk ob appt tomorrow. I hope that appt will go well. I will update you ladies. I am worried about my blood pressure and my asthma. Keep your fx for me!:hugs::hugs: I will be on here more since I am not sick that much!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Frisky baby fish is growing!!! that pic is awesome  I predict you will have a little princess this time. good news though that everything was normal and healthy. Not good about the sickness eurgh, it was something I never really suffered with when I had Evie apart from one time when Mark made a beef straganoff that tasted massively of mushrooms and I vomited all over the living room carpet. Not a pretty sight haha and it put me off mushrooms for 9 months. 

AB you're coming to my home town! Not that there's anything particularly special here haha. 

STILL not had any results from the hospital, tried calling twice yesterday and got put through to 2 different receptionists voicemails and nobody has called me back. I'm starting to get pretty angry since they said we would have the results within a week and it's now been 16 days. I'm actually considering driving to the hospital after work to speak to somebody. It's not on! As if we aren't already going through enough stress each month wondering why it isn't happening and then we can actually find out what's going on and it's taking forever and a day argggghhh!!! 

Taken on tonnes more work in work like I thought I would be, just waiting to hear about money. Should know by the end of the week with any luck, but then if work are anything like the hospital I'll find out in 3 haha xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

I love love love the picture frisky!!!! So awesome, you give me hope girl! Makes me so happy to see the u/s picture. 
I'm still waiting for something lol.. No af no bfp yet... But i feel like af is coming today... I pray to stays away!! I'll keep you all updated :)


----------



## charmattack

Hi ladies, hope you are all well? Sorry I've not been on so busy at work and seeing my Nan in law who is in hospital. I've not had chance to read up on all the posts but will do tomorrow as I've got a well deserved day off. 

Frisky baby fish looks so cute already, what a huge relief that all is well.. Except for the morning sickness! 

Tina that's shocking that you've heard nothing back from the hospital still.. You need to kick some butt lady... 

Sending lots of sticky dust to is all xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies! 

Hope everybody is well today. Betty are you feeling excited for your fertility appointment? It's slowly but surely creeping up to the day of your appointment eeek 

Charm lovely to see you back! How are you doing with your hubby being away? 

Want just, hoping your AF doesn't show hun sending good luck your way! 

Finally had a bit of progress last night regarding mark's results. I had a phone call from the hospital saying the results were sent back to our GP the day after he had the tests done. . Up until Monday our GP was still saying they hadn't received anything! So I phoned them again after I'd spoken to the hospital and they were finally on his file. I bet you any money that they've been sat on a pile of mail waiting to be opened for 2 weeks! We've made an appointment to discuss the results on Monday afternoon. Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies

Momwife, hello honey....Sorry to hear you haven't been too well, hope it all goes ok with the high risk team. I have to see my high risk team every other week &!they really nice.

Tina, can't believe your doctor's, that's so frustrsting!! At least you have got an appointment now to discuss results, Monday will soon be here.

I've been panicking this morning as I'm getting tummy cramps, sometimes feels like it's in my side's too? It's bad when I stand up....hoping it's nothing too sinister Xx 

Betty, not heard from you in a while....Hope your ok hun Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies..... Gosh, sorry for being AWOL, I think I've probably taken on a few too many orders for Mother's Day, I've been working every night until about 11am but good news is I should be finished everything y tomorrow, phew!!!!
Frisky, baby fish is looking pretty amazing!!!! I predict a girl, just because of your sickness, apparently you are more nauseous with girls but I guess they're all old wives tales :) how is your pain and what kind of pain is it??? Is it quite sharp pains??? This could be your uterus expanding to accommodate baby fish!!! I would still call your midwife for some advice chick.....
Tina.... Can't believe you have waited this long for marks results!!!! Could they no tell you over the phone and then still go in the surgery to discuss the results??? Well, fingers crossed all is ok :)
Charm, howis everything going?? How is work??? When are you seeing your fella next???
Momwife, so good to have you back on here.... A&E they doing anything about your asthma or blood pressure???? 
Just1more, hope AF stays away for you :) xxx


----------



## charmattack

Afternoon ladies,

Tina, Monday isn't too far away for your appointment with the GP to discuss results, just annoying that they've had them so long and not bothered to let you know. They can be so useless!! 

Betty, you'll be so glad when all your orders are complete lol, any symptoms this 2ww? Soon be your fertility appointment won't it? Soon come round :) 

Frisky, I hope your pains have eased off? Have you rang the midwife for any advice on what they could be? 

Ab.. How are you? Glad that you've had an apology from that doctor, I know it doesn't ease the pain but at least he realised his mistake in the way he was with you.

I'm okay ladies thank you, working non stop which is keeping me very busy and I'm enjoying being back even though it's hectic, it's been strange as I'm trying to get use to all the new residents and staff, I'm getting there slowly though :) I've spoken to my OH nearly everyday which as been so good, I miss him though, He's due home on the 29th April for 11 days which will soon be here can't wait too see him :) EEEKKK it'll be like christmas come early hahaha!! We will miss O though but swings and roundabouts :) 

Hope you are all well, I'll try and keep up to date I'm off today and tomorrow and I've finally got wifi fitted in our house :))) 

xxxxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Good morning ladies!! 
I took a test at 14dpo, and bfn, girls I'm so confused, where the heck is she?? Is it still possible to still get a bfp.. ? I'm so nauseated and don't know if that's because af is coming or other things. Dh is certain something is going on. When i was pregnant with my twins took awhile for a pregnancy test to come up positive. So I'm going to wait another week. If no af, and depending on tests I'll be calling doc. :)


Betty, what is it that you are making/ doing? I'm just curious ;) 

Frisky, maybe like betty said the baby is growing and you're stretching, maybe they can do a check. Just to ease your mind.


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, I did ask for the results over the phone but the receptionist said she doesn't know what any of it means and she would have to ask a doctor to take a look when one of them is free and then call me back. It'll be Monday anyway by the time that happens so just made an appointment to go in instead, it's less hassle haha 

Frisky, hoping your pains have eased off hunni. Just try to stay positive and remember that everything inside has to be moved around to make room for your little one so maybe that's what you're feeling? 

Charm, won't be long dear until OH is home, 33 days and counting! xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, 

Betty, it's good your busy hey? Good for you....I hope your other job are being a bit nicer with you now Xx 

Charm, Awwh, bet you can't wait for hubbys return!? Bless you....who cares if you miss O, fun to get the practise in right? ;)

Wantjust1more....Sorry you got a BFN, but some ladies don't get a positive till at least a week after af is due, try not to stress about it....I know that's easier said than done though, fingers crossed for you Xx 

Well, I rang my midwife & you were right betty...she said it's perfectly normal to cramp at 12 weeks, as this is the time the uterus pops above the pubic bone & all the body is stretching to make room. She said not to worry & to call if it gets worse or any bleeding occurs. She's had a few other ladies ring with the same concerns, so I feel a bit better. 
I've only gone & put my scan pic on a gender prediction site, to see what people think!! Haaaaha a few have said it's a boy, which will please Joe. Don't know how accurate it is, I secretly want a girl!! Haaaaaha ;) but of course I'm happy with either. 

Had a lovely day with my mum, had lunch & coffee & went shopping.....Bought some ridiculous, impractical, high as you like wedges from River Island!! But I love them!! Haha xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

So i have a doctors appt monday, DH said "don't you remember, you didn't get a positive with the last babies until you were 5 weeks?" i said, i don't know... 

With the m/c it came up the day of my missed af, maybe this is a good sign. I had a dream, you know those pos. preg. test dreams.. I don't know if i should believe it. lol 
the thing that is holding me back, is my face is breaking out, and if i was preg it would be clear. 

I'm still holding on girls.


----------



## ab75

Hi everyone, we had a brilliant time in Liverpool,was good to have time to ourselves but i missed my girls. They were fine tho,and now want to wear there football strips 24/7!!
Back to reality,working all weekend,i'm going to look for something else so i don't have to work weekends. Got doc appt on mon so hoping that helps me get a sticky bfp.
Tina,can't believe the doc has had Marks results all that time!
Hope you are all well. Enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello everyone and happy Friday!!!!! :) 
Frisky, how are your pains??? Have they eased off any???
Just1more, have you tested again????? 
Amanda? What do you do?? I work Saturdays 6am-12noon and I hate it!!! 
Tina, where are you in your cycle??? I'm totally out of sync with everyone!
I'm 9dpo and having lots of symptoms but I don't hold out much hope as we only DTD once this cycle (having a nice break from it all!!!) that was on CD16, so far here is what I have experienced, seriously, why do we do this to ourselves???? It's sooooooo painful.... I'm getting my hope up :(

3DPO period type pains, creamy CM
4DPO dull pains in lower abdomen, creamy cm
5DPO big clumps of creamy CM (sorry tmi!!!)
6DPO creamy CM, break out on face/neck, dull aches in abdomen
7DPO creamy CM, dull pains in lower abdomen
8DPO stabbing/shooting pains up my vg (sorry tmi!!!) only last a few seconds each time enough to make me wince.
9DPO (today!!!) lower back ache, bloated, CM is dry and sticky, quite emotional.


----------



## friskyfish

Hey betty, I'm still getting the odd pain, just lay with a hot water bottle & I've been violently sick just now :/ 

Can't believe it's your 2ww wait again already! And we do this to ourselves because we want it so bad....Just because I'm pregnant, doesn't mean I forget :) I did the same every single month. Your symptoms sound promising....especially the shooting pains in your minky! ;) ha ha....I got those pains,which is what made me think 'oh hello....I've not had this before!' 

Of course I'll have everything crossed as I always do for you Xx 

I'm hoping I feel better for tomorrow, for some stupid reason I've offered to work!! It's only 4 hours though, so I'm sure I'll cope.....as long as the boss isn't in! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky, it's horrible being sick, I really feel for you :( have you got some dry crackers at hand to nibble on to try and ease the sickness??? Were you sick with your other pregnancies???? 
The shooting pain I had was really wired, never had that before, I was like 'oh that's new!!!!' It's so hard not to get your hopes up, I know you must have felt the same, as we all do on here, having the same disappointment month after month, really feeling quite down this month :( 
Ugh, come on, I need to snap out of it!!!!! :) :) :) :)


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh betty, hugs to you :hugs: 
Some months are harder than others....I hope you feel better soon, the 2ww is horrible Xx 

I wasn't this sick with Joe, I felt sick in the evenings but never threw up. And I can't remember my pregnancy with eve. 

I'm drinking lots of tonic water to ease my tummy & all I fancy is cornflakes in cold milk...gonna get some now Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh, cornflakes!!! Haven't had them in years!!!!! Cravings are so funny, I literally only wanted to eat chocolate and drink cold milk!!!! :) no wonder I put on so much weight!!!! 
:)


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies.... How are we all today???
Thought I would keep updati g you on my crazy symptoms this cycle..... I think my body is playing some very naughty tricks on me!!! It's so unfair!
Well, last night I woke and was sweating so bad I was drenched and had to change my pjs.... This is really unusual for me and I don't have a cold or anything. Also when I wiped this morning there was a small amount of blood, I'm talking 2 dots so not a lot at all!!!!! Arghhhhhhh! This is so annoying, I don't even think I'm ovulating so why would I bet getting all these symptoms???


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh, that is strange betty. When is af due for you? Is it Monday?? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm due wed/thurs..... It's not gonna happen.... Just getting my hopes up.... :)


----------



## tinadecember

Happy mothers day beautiful mummys! Hope you've all been spoilt rotten by your little ones. 

Evie treated me to some new wedges from river Island haha that girl has good taste haha. 

Betty, im sure it's possible for you to not ovulate some cycles then ovulate others? ? I wouldn't rule yourself out until your AF shows. 

We've finally got our follow up appointment at the doctors tomorrow afternoon. I feel anxious. I keep thinking what in the world are we going to do if it comes back as low? ? Is there treatment that can be given? Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Happy mothers day!! 

Tina, don't worry, I'm sure it will be fine. Even If it is low, there is lots you can do to bring it back up. My friends fella had a really low count But he changed his diet, took supplements, started wearing loose pants, cool showers...and his count rose dramatically. They are now 4months pregnant :) Xx 

Your wedges sound like a fab pressie, I got some from there the other day. I got daffodils & bath smellys off Joe :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Happy Mother's Day all you lovely ladies.... I am being treat to a night away in a 5* hotel in Harrogate in may, whoooop!!!! Something nice to look forward to xxxx
Tina, I'm not sure what the treatment is for male fertility???? I know you mentioned that mark has started taking vitamins, have you googled what vits are good for make spermies???? Hopefully everything will be ok, you will have to keep us posted xxxx also I'm sure you are right about my ovulation otherwise I would never have gotten pregnant in the past, I was going to test today but decided against it, I'm 11dpo today so may test tmrw, I have one FRER left :) 

On a more depressing note my mam isnt speaking to me and has decided to go off on her own today which has just made me really angry and sad!!! she suffers from severe depression and OCD and wont get any help, she always does this on any occassion, birthdays, christmas, mothers day etc.... its so draining and i cant help her.... this is something that none of my friends even know about only our close family know so I can only talk about it to my sister. :( trying to not let it spoil my Mother's Day, anyone experienced this or have any advice???


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: I have shoe envy!!! I need some wedges in my life :)


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh betty, sorry to hear about your mum. 
I've not experienced anything like this personally, but I know people who have & it's not nice. Depression is a horrible disease & effects everyone around that person. Just try & enjoy your day with your daughter. I'm sure your mum knows how much you love her & want to be there for her today, but if she wants to be alone, there's nothing much you can do Xx big hugs for you :hugs:

On the onvulation side of thing's, Maybe you DID ovulate this month, Maybe the dots of blood was implantation?? My friend who was on clomid, she had problems ovulating...some months she ovulated, some months she didn't. Fingers crossed betty xxx


----------



## MomWife

Happy Mother's Day!!! 

Betty, I will keep my fx for you that af will not show! My Mom is also dealing with depression. When holidays come around and I bring her gifts she acts like she loves the gifts but a few days later she says she wanted something else. My mom has 4 kids and I am the youngest. I am the only one that visit her at least twice a month. I talk to her weekly but she always say negative things. I have finally got to the point where when she calls me with an attitude I just say I am busy and call her in a few days. It is hard since it is your mom. When I have not talked to her in a week she always say that she was in the hospital. I do not like the fact that she say that she was ill since she wants attention.:growlmad: I know my mom is not going to change the only thing I can do is just try to deal with it. When she do not take her medication it is very bad and then she starts talking about harming herself. There is a nurse that comes by everyday to see how she is doing and making sure she takes her meds.

Tina, frisky is right, don't get down. Just know if it is low there are many things that can be done to change it.

Frisky, cold flakes sounds good! Just made me hungry!:winkwink:

I will have my ultrasound tomorrow ladies!!! Hope everything goes ok. 

I hope all of you lovely ladies will have a nice day.


----------



## ab75

Happy mothers day. I got flowers,slippers and teddy bears from the girls before i went to work(work in B&Q).
Betty i'm hoping that was implantation for you.
Hope your appt goes well Tina. 
I'm going to doc tomorrow for tests(???)and an apology,I thought he already apologised but apparently he wants to reassure me that it is a good practice!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh momwife, I'm so sorry to hear your mum is not well :( it's such a crippling illness and affects the whole family.... My mum won't even take anything to help her so you're constantly walking on eggshells. When she is good it's brilliant and she is good to be around but when she is bad it's awful :( 
Hope everything goes well with your scan please post pics of baby momwife!!!! Will you find out today if its blue or pink?????? How exciting :)
I'm 12dpo and decided to test this morning..... BFN :( very sad face
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tinadecember

afternoon ladies,

Betty, my mum also suffers from depression although I don't know much about it because she tries to keep it a secret from everybody. I know she is addicted to different medications and when she doesn't have them she gets so low & upset and feels like the whole world is against her. It's tough trying to reassure her that everything will be okay because nothing that anybody can say to her will pick her spirits up. Sending you big hugs, sorry about the BFN :-( there's still time though! When is your AF due? 

Momwife how exciting about your scan, make sure to post piccies! Speaking of piccies, frisky we STILL haven't had a bump pic from you!

Good luck with your doctors appointment AB, are you getting blood tests for your progesterone levels?

We're off to our appointment in a couple of hours, cross your fingers for me girls! xx


----------



## ab75

Afternoon!
I'm not sure what i'm getting done Tina, doc just said he had read my notes and he wanted to do more tests. I'll let you all know what he says when i get back. Good luck,hope your appt goes well.
Betty,still time for that to turn into bfp, when is af due?
Enjoy your scan Momwife. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Girls, it wasn't the good news we were hoping for. There's definitely a problem there, they've called it moderate oligozoospermia and we're being referred to an infertility specialist. I don't know how to feel. Feel a bit numb and teary because I know mark is upset about it. Frisky, Betty do you have any idea about how to read sperm analysis results? Because I can't make head nor tail of them and the doctor wasn't especially clued up either. Here's his results 
https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/20140331_162239_zps45661d95.jpg


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Please don't panic. It's good you have been referred as you will be in good hands my lovely and they will give you all the help and support you will need. I really don't know anything about sperm analysis just because all our problems have been with me :( did they say when you would get an appointment at the ARU???
It's good you finally have some answers.... Big hugs to you :hug:
Thanks for telling me about your mum too, it makes me feel a bit better knowing that it's not just affecting our family.... The only difference with my mum is that she blames me for everything, she says it's my fault she is depressed, I know it's not but its still tough when she is really nasty to me, I just have to try and block it out but it makes me very stressed :(
Momwife, how was your scan???? Pics??? Blue or pink????


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, try not to panic...I'll dig out my hubbys results & compare....if your unsure, see if another doc will see you to explain in more detail. It's annoying they don't do this, we need things explained to like we are children sometimes as otherwise it just doesn't make sense.

I'll be back on later...having a terrible time with Joe tonight, he's been so naughty & disrespectful to me....I'm shaking with stress!! X


----------



## tinadecember

Hiya Hun, the doctor just said he would refer us so I'm guessing we will receive a letter in the post in the coming weeks. 

Been doing a lot of research in the last couple of hours and all of his results are under the "normal" levels and state that it would be difficult to conceive without help. I feel relieved that we know the problem now and I'm so glad that we've found this out after 9 months of trying rather than 2 years down the line. I feel incredibly lucky to already have one child because I can't imagine having to go through this trying for your first. Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Well dont loose hope Tina, your in the right hands now....Things can be done as it happened to my friend :)xxx 

Betty, just seen your post regarding test.....It's still early days, af isn't due till wed Xx :hugs:


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, I'm sure your ARU dept will be fantastic, I hope that you get an appointment soon. What kind of help will you get??? Does it say online??? How is mark with it all???

Girls, my symptoms are out of control this cycle, my boobs are now hurting, not huge amounts but enough for me to notice (this never happens!) and I have loads of creamy CM (sorry tmi!!!) ugh, wish I didn't symptom spot, it's so frustrating :(


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh betty, it's so hard NOT to symptom spot! We have all been guilty of it! Are you having any period pains or anything yet? You know how much I want this for you, stay positive :hugs: Xx 

Hubby was home for 1 night only last night, think he was shocked at just how sick I was....he heard some lovely sound effects! Haha Miss him lots, felt very very inlove last night....we always do, but last night was really special & intense....Do you ever get moments like that?? It's hard to sometimes with pressures of life Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Awwwwww frisky, your love hormones are coming out!!!! :hugs: You're sooooo sweet!!! Me and my oh spend a lot of time together (he works from home) so it's not often we have 'intense' moments, I think it's nice to spend time apart so that you can really appreciate each other I can't believe how sick you are!!!! I bet you're having a girl :pink: so exciting!!!!!!! 

It's such a rollacoster TTC, wish I could chill out a bit more..... Wish this bloody app would hurry up so I can get me some clomid!!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Haaha I know, I'm proper on the love boat today!! 

We're in April now betty, only another month till Clomid!! :) xxx


----------



## friskyfish

You did say May didn't you?? Haha Xx


----------



## MomWife

Hello girls! Tina, don't worry things will go your way soon. Just try to have patience which I know is hard. FX for you. :hugs:

I have good news I found out that I am having a boy!! I will post pics later since I have to cook dinner and get the kids ready for school tomorrow. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Bettyt63

Yeah!!!!! Momwife, huge congrats to you, a baby boy !!! That's sooooooo lovely :) xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh congratulations momwife!! I forgot to wish you luck for your scan....Sorry my love! Yes, post a pic! I can't wait to find out what I'm having!! Xx


----------



## MomWife

I am sooo tired ladies. I am about to go to sleep. I will post a pic tomorrow. I promise. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ab75

Morning, i am so tired,doing 7pm-11pm at work mon,tue,wed this week overtime! Also got sore boobs and twinges in my uterus area but trying not to symptom spot.
Tina,i don't know anything about sperm analysis but i have read lots of stories on here about different vitamin combinations working.
Congrats on your scan Momwife.
Betty,have you done any more tests?
Frisky,glad you got a night with your dh. Hope Joe has apologised to you xx
Afm, doc said i have to go back and get cd14 bloods taken to check progesterone,thyroid and diabetes. If AF does not arrive and i get bfp,i will get other bloods taken and get extra scans. I am thinking about ordering progesterone cream and starting that myself. Already take folic acid and pregnacare every day. Do any of you use prog cream? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning all!!!! Frisky, my appointment is in 14 days time, whoop!!!!!
Amanda, I wouldn't take progesterone cream without guidance from your GP or herbalist. That's what I wanted to do but my fertility doctor told me that it can actually be harmful to you (and an unborn child) if its not used correctly.... I was also going to try vitex (herbal form of clomid) but again, after lots of research decided to wait until the fertility clinic give me something..... Anyway that's just my advice :)
Charm.... What CD are you on??? When is AF due for you??? I'm not testing again now, just waiting for AF which should be here tmrw or thurs :(


----------



## ab75

Thanks Betty, i'll wait until i get bloods taken and then ask xx


----------



## tinadecember

morning girls,

hope everyone is well today! 

Congratulations momwife on your little prince! Your pregnancy is going so quickly, probably not for you haha but it seriously does seem like yesterday when you got your BFP! 

Mark is not good girls, he's feeling down in the dumps and stressed out and he is blaming himself. I've reassured him that it's nobody's fault because it's beyond our control but it's not helping. He said he doesn't know what to do next and feels like he's hit a brick wall. I'm going to give it a week and call the doctors to make sure they have referred us to the hospital because they're known for not referring! 

I'm going to have a good chat with some of the ladies in the infertility section when I get a minute and see what they recommend for raising his sperm count. I'm sure there's tonnes of hidden remedies out there xx


----------



## ab75

Tina, hopefully it'll be an easy fix and you'll get a bfp soon xx


----------



## charmattack

Morning everyone, I'm back again haha! 

Betty not long now until your appointment, bet you can't wait to go now! Has AF showed up yet for you? 

Tina, sorry to hear about your OH results, and that he's hit a bad place, hopefully you'll have an appointment through soon and can get it all sorted. Just keep reassuring him though, even if he doesn't want to hear it. **HUGS** 

Congratulations momwife, on finding out you're having a little boy, how exciting. 

Frisky, when is your sexing scan? Can't be long to go now? 

Ab, how are you, any news from the doctor? 

I'm full of the flu.. Got a right snotty nose lol. I'm 2dpo ovulated on Monday, I can track my body this month and know that I'm not pregnant so hopefully can separate what's normal and what's not lol.. Whatcha me have no symptoms at all now lol. Plus note my OH is home in 26days, not that I'm counting, and I've had my leave confirmed to have a week off with him &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56833;&#9786;&#65039; I'm so excited! He's in Italy at the moment doing a training exercise, so communication is down as I'm guessing there is no wifi where he is &#55357;&#56852; but I'm trying to stay upbeat about it. 

Hope you are all well, will check in later with you all 
Xxxxxx


----------



## ab75

Hi Charm, sorry you're not feeling great. But yay!! to time together with hubby xx
I have to go for day 14 bloods if AF shows(think it'll be this weekend), or diff blood tests if i get bfp xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello lovelies!

hows everyone doing today?

So last night I spoke to the girls in the infertility section and couldn't believe how many ladies are in the same position as us! They recommended these supplements called Fertilaid, Mobilityboost and Countboost. All made by the same professor and recommended to take together. They weren't cheap like! It's cost us £66 for all 3 and that's only a months supply but the girls on there were saying that after 3 months of taking them and having the tests re-done it's amazing to see the results! One of them was even pregnant after years of trying which is reassuring  

So we're gonna give that a go! willing to try anything no matter what the cost, as long as we have our BFP at the end of it I don't care haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Charm, sorry you're feeling rubbish, nothing worse! Won't be long before hubby is home with you, how are you finding life back in the uk???
Tina, how you doing lovely??? Feeling any better about your results???
Well I'm 14DPO, boobs are sore which is totally out the norm for me, I thought AF had arrived this morning as I had really bad cramps and small about of brownish blood when I wiped so put an always on and when I've gone to the toilet hours later there is just a small about of brown blood???? I tested yesterday and BFN??? Just wondering why this cycle is so strange??? I never spot before AF, she always just rocks up in full force!!! Any ideas???? :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, we must have wrote our posts at the same time!!! So pleased you have been speaking to the girls on the infertility thread and they have given you some good advice, if you work it out we probably spend about £50 a month on opks, pregnancy tests and our pre natal vits so it's totally worth spending that money on mark, fingers crossed it will do te trick :) xxx


----------



## charmattack

Ohh Betty, you still aren't out then lovely :) Fingers firmly crossed this is your month!! 

Ab, that's great news that you are getting test.. even better news if you get your BFP instead

Tina, I'd be willing to try anything as well, you might as well give it a go as you've got nothing to lose. I so hope it works for you :) 

I'm really enjoying being back in the UK, it's nice to be able to call people and not having to worry about the cost of it all and to be able to watch SKY TV hahaha!! Seriously can't wait to see my OH, wish he was back with me, but I can't have it all, and it wont be long until he's based in the UK.. End of July :) I'm planning on making an appointment at the doctors for next week to see about my fertility.. I'll let you know when I've made it.. Little bit scared ...EEKKK!! 

xxxxx


----------



## charmattack

Well ladies just made an appointment at the doctors.. Wednesday the 16th at 0910... EKKK! xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Update.... The witch is here!!!! At least I can finally stop stressing over phantom symptoms..... Into the next cycle, the never ending TTC journey!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, so sorry that the witch arrived :-( I know how you feel though having cycles that are completely out of the norm! Since I've been tracking my cycles and PMS I have come to realise that every single month is different. I'll have this symptom that I've never had before and think "ahh we MUST have done it!" and then low and behold the cramping starts :-( Good thing is that by the time your next ovulation date comes around you might have some clomid planned! eeeekkk that's an exciting thought 

Charm, good for you making an appointment! Have you ever had any tests done before? 

I think my ovulation day is today so Mark has been holding it in for 3 days until today to see if it makes a difference. Probably not! xx


----------



## charmattack

Oh Betty, sorry that the witch got you &#55357;&#56862; big hugs xxxx not long till your appointment, the days are ticking off one by one 

Ohh Tina, fingers crossed this month is your one xxx

Nope never had any tests for fertility before, I've had a laposcopy before as my uterus was attached to bowel so they separated it, and I know I have a tilted cervix. When I had the laposcopy they checked my ovaries and they were all fine and healthy, that was a few years ago though... I'm a bit nervous about the appointment, no idea what to say hahaha xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... How is everyone???? Happy Friday!!!!
Charm, great news that you have an app!!! Was your bowel attached to your uterus from endometriosis??? Not nice chick! I hope they are able to give you some answers.
Tina, how has your 6-2's been this week???? I bet you're shattered!!
Frisky, been meaning to ask you, does all your friends know that you are pg????? 
My app is in 10 days time, whoop!!! (God, I hope I'm not told I can't have clomid! All prob throw myself on the floor and refuse to leave until I get some!!!)
Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies

Betty, so sorry the witch arrived for you...It's just cruel how af signs & pg signs are so similar!! 10 days Will soon be here.....I'm sure you will get the Clomid, I'll come there and throw myself on the floor with you if you don't!! ;) 
Yes, most people know I'm pregnant now. Not done a whole big 'Facebook' announcement or anything, but I've messaged & told most friends, plus Aaron has told nearly everyone in our home town anyway, & it's one of those places where secrets come out, it's like emmerdale! Haaha

Charm, great news on your app, don't worry, I'm sure all will be fine. :) 
Tina, how's Mark doing? I think it's good you wait every few days before you dtd, get those swimmers super charged up! :) When's your next appt?? And betty's right, the cosy of things we buy TTC anyways.....tests, preseed, multi vitamins!! It'll be worth it in the end, it's good you can get advise from the other forums on here :hugs:

Ab, how are you my lovely?? Have you been to see your doctor's for an apology yet? 

I'm still feeling sick & fat......clothes aren't fitting now! Haha 
I'm just getting ready for work, in all day today

Ewwwwwwww!!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hiya girls! YYYESSSS IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:):):):):)

This week has super dragged, probably because I'm feeling the strain of my shift change. Have a nice little early finish now at 11am and then the weekend can begin.

It's the grand national this weekend isn't it? Is anyone going out for the races? I live literally 5 minutes from Aintree Racecourse so this weekend at home is always a special one! Although I can't really go out anywhere in the car because most roads are closed off. It's good to watch the jockeys helicopters going over the house though! 

Mark's fertilaid arrived yesterday so we're on day 1 of taking it, I've just called the doctors to make sure that we've definitely been referred to the infertility clinic and the receptionist said we have, it's just a matter of waiting for an appointment now! The dreaded wait begins.

Think I was wrong about my ovulation date being yesterday because I've had more cramping today and shit loads of EWCM so think we may give it another go when I get home. 

Frisky, the joys of pregnancy hey! turning lovely and plump haha. Are you just gaining weight on your bump or are you noticing it in other areas? 

Betty, I will be very very surprised if they don't offer you clomid. I mean what else are you possibly supposed to do? I don't see another option, so I think they will deffo offer you it! 

Charm, I would just go in there hun and say that you've been trying for x amount of time without any luck and you want some tests done to make sure that everything is okay. They will probably send you for progesterone testing first but you'll need your OH to be with you I imagine if you want sperm analysis done on him. I would definitely recommend getting it done though. I'm not in the slightest suggesting that anything is wrong but it's best to find out isn't it! 

I didn't for a single minute think that anything would be wrong with either myself or Mark because we had already conceived twice before but it's a shocker to find out in the space of a few short years just how much things can change inside our bodies. 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How is everyone??? Has everyone had a bet on the national, I've just put some on but I can't actually watch the race, hate it when they jump those fences!!! :(
My weekend hasn't got off to the best start, had a letter from the hospital this morning to say they have had to cancel my fertility app, can you imagine how frustrated I am!???? I will have to call them Monday and kick up a fuss and try and get in ASAP, ugh!!!!!! Soooooooo dull!!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Oh nooooo!! That's rubbish betty, surely they won't make you wait long for another appointment?? Bloody nhs, you can see why people pay to go private. Make sure you ring first thing Monday Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh Betty! I can only imagine how frustrated you are feeling. So they've had to cancel but haven't given you another appointment? That's a bit not on! 

The NHS are a big fat waste of time 

Didn't win a penny on the national, I couldn't pick my friggin nose! Haha I have zero luck xxx


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies,
tina i hope the 3 day hold worked and that you caught the egg,charm gl at doc. Betty,sorry af came and even more sorry that your appt has been cancelled.frisky, went to doc on mon,to go for day 14 bloods if af shows. Meant to be this weekend but unsure due to last cycle and don't know if i O'd late,got ewcm with pink streaks tonight!


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... I won £26 on the national, whoop!!! I only put a £1 on as well, I never win anything though so it's a first! Had a really lovely night last night, we t to the pub with my cousin and we took the kids (her little boy is 4) had a couple of bottles of wine, really needed it :)
I'm not stressing about my app as I feel like I'm always bloody stressed about this whole TTC, I will just call tmrw and see what other app they have. That's all I can do :)
It would have been my due date today :( how quick has that gone???


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh betty :( big hugs to you :hugs: That's gone so so fast, hope your ok. 
Glad you had a nice time last night Xx 

We head back up to Manchester on Wednesday for a few days, going to have a look at some houses, try & get Joe to meet up with some of his old pals. I'm really stressing about the whole thing, I just hope Joe will fit in at a new school & be happy....I'm so worried :( 

I can feel baby now, lots of fluttering going on in there, especially at night :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky that will be nice, don't worry, kids adapt so quickly and joe will be absolutely fine!!!! 
It won't be long before baby fish is kicking the hell out of you!!! 
Amanda, keep us posted, will you test or not??? 
I'm fine, it's sad to think 'oh I could have had a baby now!' But I believe it all happens for a reason and I just have to be patient and also grateful for what I have, I mean, my little girl is just amazing and if I'm only to have one child then I think I'm blessed :) 
Today we are going to have a naughty day! I'm so excited! After I've been to church we are going down to our greasy spoon for a big fry up and then tonight we are getting a Chinese!!! AND game of thrones starts tonight!!!!! Doesn't get any better than that I tell ya!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ab75

Morning,
Frisky i agree with Betty, Joe will be fine.
I tested wed and thurs,bfn! Just going to wait now and see if AF comes.
Enjoy your day everyone. My DH is away to football so girls and i have been at beach with the dog and watched Frozen already this morning, going to soft play now then McDonalds for lunch xx


----------



## friskyfish

When is af due ab? And when do you get results back from 21day tests? 

Fry up sounds lush....I've just had croissants with jam for breakfast & I had a Chinese last night (which most of it came back up) But was nice whilst it lasted!! Haha Xx


----------



## friskyfish

P.S Its my first day in Second trimester today! :) Xx


----------



## ab75

Yay for 2nd tri! Not had blood done yet,to get it taken 14 days after AF starts,due yday or today bit nothing so far,just some ewcm yday with pink streaks xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Monday yet again BOOOO 

how exciting Frisky that you are feeling little flutters! That's one of my most favourite things about being pregnant, such special little moments. I never felt flutters with Evie, just one mahoosive punch at about 18 weeks but maybe because she was my first and I was unsure of what I was looking out for. 

AB yey to getting somewhere with testing! how come you're getting bloods done 14 days after AF starts and not 21?? I don't think your progesterone would be particularly high on CD14 would it? 

Betty YESSS for G.O.T :):):) We haven't got sky atlantic so I'm gonna download it when I finish work, naughty naughty I know but I need my fix! 

I went to see my new baby cousin yesterday. I couldn't put her down, she's super beautiful. Since then I can't stop thinking about it. Desperately, desperately want a newborn of my own :-( Think in 2DPO today but not holding out much hope, just wanna get this bloody appointment through now xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies

Tina, saw the pic on facebook, she is a beauty......Your turn will soon be here. 1 step at a time though hey? 

I'm lay in bed with a hot water bottle at the min, got tummy cramps again. Don't know if it's like last time, growing pains, it's worse when I stand up. It was really sore at work today as I'm on my feet all day.

Husband is in the bad books. He rang this morning & he sounded drunk. He then goes on to tell me in a drunken slur, that he'd been out with his Shipmates in Liverpool last night as that's where the ship is alongside. Instead of going back on his ship, he gets in a taxi back to ramsbottom in bury where we are from!! Knocks on my aunties house at 4am asking if she has any money for taxi, then disappears!!! The taxi man then rings the police as Aaron hasn't paid his fare, the police find him, make him go to the cashpoint & then drop him at his mum's house!! What a stupid drunken T**T!! Bloody 90 quid the taxi cost, when we are meant to be saving to move back up north! Not to mention the amount he spent on beer!! His mum had to drive him all the way back to Liverpool on his ship as he was working at 8am. I couldn't even speak to him girls, I'm so annoyed. He basically thought he was in Manchester & got a taxi home..... He's not a big drinker as things like this happen! He's an idiot when drunk....has no recollection of anything he does!! I bet he wasted at least 200quid last night Xx


----------



## MomWife

Yay frisky that your in your 2nd trimester! I'm sorry that your dh has done something like this. He must of been really drinking. I totally understand why you couldn't even talk to him. I would of said some very mean things to my husband. That's why when I get angry I don't talk to Him I just cool down and talk to him in a couple of hours.have you talked to him yet? If so does he remember what he did? xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

No, I'll talk to him tomorrow when he's home. Just a totally irresponsible thing to do. He's a liability when he's had a drink, which is why he doesn't do it often! 
Sometimes silence speaks volumes....he will know I'm cross Haha Xx


----------



## ab75

My doc just said i had to get bloods taken 14 days after start of AF?? Started today so i guess i'll find out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky...... What a naughty hubby!!!! Sounds a bit like something my fella would do too!!! They can be so irresponsible.... I think the silent treatment will do wonders! He has a lot of sucking up to do! 
Tina.... Have you watched GOT??? I'm watching it after one born every minute, super excited!!!!
I called the fertility hospital this morning and they have given me another app on tues 15th April so I'm really pleased :) eeeeeek, please keep fingers crossed I get some clomid!!!
I'm rather sad tonight to hear about peaches geldof, such a tragic loss and those poor boys :( she used to be a model with one of the agencies I used to work at. You ever ever know what's going on with someone.... Makes me cherish all I have xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeah, it's tragic news....So young. Her family must be in bits....I can't imagine leaving my son without a mummy, makes me feel so sad Xx 

Great news about your appointment betty, that's not too long to wait :) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahhh the news about Peaches Geldof is heartbreaking isn't it? I wonder what the postmortem will come back as... I do expect something drug related if I'm honest because she used to have a problem a few years ago I believe. 

Yes Betty I have watched G.O.T what did you think?? I thought it was amazeballs! Absolutely loved it, gutted though that we've gotta wait a week between each episode. :-( 

Made up hun that you've got an appointment for next week! that's the best news ever eeeek! 

Frisky,why are men so bloody stupid when they have a drink?? he must have been insanely drunk though not to even know where he was. I hope he comes grovelling tonight with choccies and flowers. Is he admitting that what he's done is wrong? 

I remember Mark coming home once after a night out and I didn't realise until the following day but he has done a wee in Evie's toy box. Everything was ruined :-( and still to this day he denies that it was him haha xxx


----------



## ab75

Betty,glad you managed to rearrange another appt. I hope you get clomid.
Frisky,I would be annoyed too,hopefully he'll be very embarrassed and learn from it!
Found out last week that a friend back home passed away, her little boy was born a couple of months before Zoe and she went thru so much to have him. Cried on and off since i heard thinking about that poor little one wondering where his mummy has gone. Was just starting to pull myself together when I heard about Peaches,and now I feel sad for her little boys. 
Had a look on google,apparently day 14 bloods are to check for ovulation....but i know i ovulate! Made appt today,but they are closed easter mon(day 14) so i am going on the tues. I'm thinking it is just going to be a waste of time, unless i have to go back at 21 days!? Xx


----------



## ab75

Oh Tina, i wouldn't have been happy,lol.
My b.i.l once wee'd in my sisters drawer when he was drunk. It was where she kept all her make up and it was ruined xx


----------



## ab75

Oh Tina, i wouldn't have been happy,lol.
My b.i.l once wee'd in my sisters drawer when he was drunk. It was where she kept all her make up and it was ruined xx


----------



## tinadecember

AB, I would personally call the doctors and ask if there's going to be a problem with you going on day 21, because if you know that you ovulate then like you said it's a waste of time! You want to know if your progesterone levels are high enough for a pregnancy to be successful and you can only find that out if you go on CD21 when progesterone should be at its highest. 

Sorry to hear about your friend :-( sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Amanda..... I'm so sorry about your friend, that's so tragic. Sending you big :hug: life can be so cruel sometimes, we have to be so thankful for what we have xx

Tina, your story made me giggle!!! Men are so bloody naughty, could we ever get away with pissing in the toy box???? Doubt it!!! My OH has done it a few times when drunk, gone and had a pee in the corner of the room! One of these days I will put him in a hut in the garden!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

HAHA I know Betty! They behave like bloody animals when they've had a drink so maybe we should build little kennels in the garden and when they come stumbling home they can crawl into them and pee until their hearts content! 

It is funny looking back now but at the time I was mortified. He even managed to get some behind the TV, He could've blew himself up the silly bugger! 

Had a really weird dream last night girls, I don't know whether I've mentioned before that before Evie I had a molar pregnancy. They're very rare (only 1 in 1000 pregnancies I think) and happen when there's a problem during the fertilization part. It causes a growth of cancerous cells in your womb rather than a healthy little bubba. Anyway back to the dream... I was standing in a hospital and there was a little girl in front of me wearing a white gown with her head down. She had long brown hair and pale skin. I approached her to ask if she was okay and she said "Don't you know who I am?" and I said "No..." she replied "I'm the little girl you would have had" and I don't know whether it was shock from the dream but it woke me up. I feel baffled by it completely!!! 

xx


----------



## ab75

OMG Tina, i went freezing cold and got covered in goosebumps when I read that! Maybe a sign of another one to come soon?!
I had a mmc on 04/08/10 & Zara was born 04/08/12, i think that she's that baby come back to me.
I have decided to go for 14 day bloods and i am going to ask to go back for 21 day bloods too.
Thanks for your wishes about my friend xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god Tina that's freaky!!!!! I bet you were totally freaked out after that dream!!!! I didn't realise that's what a molar pregnancy was, so what did they have to do when they realised what it was???

Amanda, when I went for my blood tests I had to go on CD3, CD14 and CD21 as they checked other levels throughout my cycle and realised it was my progesterone causing the problem..... Eeeeeeek only 12 days to my appointment, whoop!!!

Ps: Tina, I love GOT!!!!!!! :)


----------



## ab75

Hope your appointment goes well Betty.
I am having to go on cd15 as cd14 is Easter mon and health centre is closed. Hoping that won't make too much difference!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Betty, I had to have a D&C to remove the growth and that was when it was confirmed that it was a molar pregnancy as I assume they did a biopsy on it. It causes ridiculously high HCG levels so following that I was transferred to a specialist molar pregnancy hospital in Sheffield and had to send urine samples off once a week to make sure that my HCG was dropping back to zero as it should do. I did this for 6 months then was given the all clear to start trying again and got caught with Evie 2 months later. 

Good thing really that you have a blood test to check your HCG levels because imagine if I'd gone to 12 weeks without knowing! 

AB, maybe that's your GPs plan, just like what Betty did? He might get the results from your CD14 test and then send you for another one.... I hope so! 

Anyone doing anything interesting this weekend?

Evie is going to a party tomorrow, a one direction disco party! She's super excited. It's one of our good friends little girl's 4th birthday so I'm making Mark drive because I need a glass of wine or 2!!! 

Might get a chinese tonight, why not it is the weekend after all woohoo! xx


----------



## ab75

Morning, yes i hope so too. 
I never realised that was what a molar pregnancy was either!
Not upto much this weekend. Having to rearrange rooms as the girls new beds are getting delivered in a couple of weeks so all their toys and bookcases are getting moved into the box room. Also need to tidy the loft. So that's sat spoken for then it's the big match on sun!!
Will prob have a few vodka's tomorrow when girls go to bed.
Enjoy your weekend everybody. (Hope your chinese is good Tina)xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh AB rather you than me with rearranging kids rooms! Evies looks like a bomb site, I don't know why I bother sometimes. 

Betty is your appointment on Monday? How are you feeling about it? 

Evies had me up since 4.30am Eurgh :-( we're watching Robin Hood under a duvet on the couch. I need some sleeeeeep!!! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina, I feel for you! My little girl was awake twice through the night and woke up for good at 6am, I've been shattered all day!!! I hate not getting enough sleep!!
Anyway it's all good as I am now off for a week, whoop!!!!! My app is Tuesday at 11.30am so I'm looking forward to it but I just have this feeling that I'm going to be no further forward??? I don't know why, I guess I'm not getting my hopes up!
How is everyone?? It's a bit quiet on here! Where is everyone in their cycle??
I'm currently on CD12 and AF due on 3rd may my god we are nearly in MAY!!! How has that happened???
:)


----------



## tinadecember

I can't imagine them not doing anything betty! If you go in there and say, listen I'm not ovulating, we've been trying for 2 years, we've done absolutely everything that we can. . They HAVE to do something. It'd be insane for them to send you packing without a next step. 

I'm around CD25/26 I think. I'm guessing I'm not pregnant so expecting my AF by mid week. Lovely! 

Can't wait for Thursday then it's 4 whole days off work for bank holiday I can't believe it! !! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

:-( why do we have so many up and down days? I've felt absolutely fine the whole 2WW and now my period is approaching I feel low. Cried bucketfulls last night, I watched Marley & Me which made me cry anyway but afterwards I couldn't stop myself. My OH came in the bedroom and found me curled on the bed sobbing my heart out and was like "what the bloody hell is wrong with you?" and I had a good old vent about needing a baby, feeling at a dead end, needing a break from work (not had more than a weekend off since December) and just generally having low self esteem and feeling horrible. 

So many baby announcements everywhere, even looking on the 2WW thread "YEY I GOT MY BFP!" "STRONG PREGNANCY SYMPTOMS, UPDATE TURNED OUT TO BE MY BFP" 

Sorry girls, I just needed a rant. Having a down day. Tell me to shut up if you must haha xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina....... You deserve a rant!!!!! It's always crap at the end of the 2ww. Besides you're working stupid hours at the minute... Just think, the bank holiday weekend is nearly here, you can have a well deserved break!!!! Keep your chin up. You WILL get your BFP and you're on the right road for it, have you heard anything regarding your referal??? xxxxxx :hug:

I had my app today at the fertility clinic and its kinda good news.... I am having a scan tmrw to see if my cyst is still there, if it is then I have to go back to the clinic to discuss having it removed and if its not there then I have a little prescription ready for 3 months worth of CLOMID!!!! Eeeeeeek! Fingers crossed the cyst has gone, pray,pray,pray!!!! 

I have faith we will all get our BFPs eventually girls...... Positive vibes all round xxxx


----------



## ab75

Hi, Tina sorry you are feeling upset. You will have another baby, like Betty said, you are on the right track.
Betty,i really really hope that you get to start clomid right away.
I had a job interview last night,got 2nd interview on fri,just hoping its better hours than what i do now so that we can have more weekend time as a family xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies,

Betty that is brilliant news!!! Crossing my fingers for you that your cyst has disappeared, how amazing would it be if you get a clomid prescription today??? What time is your appointment? I'm going to be checking back all day now.

AB well done lady on getting a 2nd job interview! What is the job? 

My AF is due today/tomorrow. I need to scroll back through this thread to see when CD1 was because I can't for the life of me remember! 

Mark booked us a lovely break for our 1st wedding anniversary yesterday. Our anniversary isn't until July but no doubt if we had left it any longer we wouldn't have been able to book anything.
He's booked a beautiful spa hotel by the Brecon Beacons in Wales, we're in a luxury suite for 2 nights with breakfast and a 4 course meal each evening and he's even booked us in for a full body massage!!! 

My little breakdown the other day must have made him realise that I need a break, he's the best <3 ROLL ON JULY! 

Frisky are you okay my dear? You've been quiet this week xx


----------



## ab75

That sounds like a fab break Tina.
Job is just Asda,but I need to find something with better hours than what I do now. Don't want to rely on anyone for childcare xx


----------



## charmattack

Morning ladies, sorry I've been AWOL! So busy in work it's unreal, I've just got back from my doctors apt, my doctor was so lovely, I explained everything to her, and how I know it can be difficult with my partner in the army etc, and she was amazing! Going for 21 day blood tests for Progesterone and Prolactin and also a full blood count thrown in for good measure, she's also authorised for my OH to have an apt when he's back in 2 weeks for a semen analysis as well so it's all sorted and we won't be waiting around for that to be done as with him being away it'll be hard for him to get checked. Ekkkkk! 

How is everyone? Betty amazing news on the clomid, fingers crossed that your cyst as gone and you'll be soon announcing your BFP! 

Tina, sorry that you were so down the other day, a weekend away will do you the world of good, and so good of your OH to arrange it all, will be amazing!

Ab how are you? 
Frisky, how's you and the baby fish doing? All we'll I hope 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning all :) 
Amanda, fingers crossed on your 2nd interview.... When is the interview?? 
Tina, that break sounds amazing!!!! Oh I would love to go on a little spa break :)
Charm.... Fab news about your doctors, does that mean we will all have been tested for fertility issues??? I have to say my doctors and the doctors and nurses at the fertility clinic have been amazing!!! 
My scan is at 3.45pm today, oh Lordy!!!! I hope this bloody cyst has pissed off!!! Will let everyone know straight away. If it has then I've been prescribed 50mg of clomid to be taken on days 2-6 of my cycle starting next month!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!


----------



## ab75

Hi Charm, thats good that you are both getting tests done. Hopefully you will get a bfp soon. 
Interview is fri Betty,hoping to do evenings,but just need to see what the hours are when i go on fri. Good luck this afternoon xx


----------



## tinadecember

Sending you good luck vibes betty!

Charm, I was wondering where you'd disappeared to. Seems that you're going for all of the same tests as we did, I wish you a better outcome though haha! 

AB, it doesn't matter if it's just the asda, a job is a job! At least you're out there and working hun, hopefully you will get it and have the hours that are better for you. I'm working ridiculous hours at the minute. I leave for work at 6.00am so I don't see Evie in the mornings anymore. I finish at 4, see Evie for an hour and a half and then she's so tired that she wants to go to bed before 7pm. 

I need to stick it out though because our company has a really good maternity leave package. They pay 90% of your wage for 6 months. So if I stick the full time hours out at least I'll be bringing a good wage home still when I FINALLY get pregnant.

Gonna give it a few more days and if I haven't heard anything from the hospital I'm gonna call to make sure they've received our referral from the GP xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Well girls I am in the hospital pharmacy waiting for my clomid!!!! Whoop!
I still have a cyst but it has got smaller so I've been given the green light! I can't believe it, after all this time :) xxxxx


----------



## charmattack

Ahhh Betty, that's amazing news.. I'm so pleased and excited for you!!! Fingers firmly crossed that this will be it for you now and you'll soon be posting a picture of your BFP!!!!!!!! EEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!

Yep I'm at the beginning of my testing journey, I'm going for my bloods after the easter bank holiday so I'll be CD23 as CD21 is a Sunday for me and the lab is closed on the Monday, it'll soon be here. I've booked my OH an apt for the 30th April at my GP for his sperm test.. I'm hoping they'll just give him a pot and away we go.. He's not aware of this yet, as I've not spoken to him..ooppps! He'll be fine with it though, and knew that he would have to get checked lol. 

Tina, are you waiting for a referral after the sperm test results now?? 

xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks charm..... It's good you have got booked in for all your tests, hopefully you will get some answers soon chick.... I bet it already feels like a relief!!! :)
This is probably the first cycle I have ever been looking forward to getting my AF!!! I'm due on 2nd may.... When is everyone else due????


----------



## ab75

Whoop whoop Betty!!!
I'm due 4th may xx


----------



## charmattack

Soon be AF time for you, then you start the clomid.. Exciting times ahead I can feel in my wee hahahaha! 

Yeah I feel such a relief that I've been in and that it's all happening now, I feel that we are going on the right track now as well and can't wait for answers whatever the outcome.. We will be fine &#128513; all of us will get our BFP before we even know it xxxxxx

Abs not long till your AF either, fingers crossed this is your cycle &#128516;

Xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty I'm over the moon for you! !! I imagine you're feeling on top of the world right now  I predict a BFP for you before summer time. 

Yes charm, marks results came back quite low so we're waiting for an appointment with the infertility clinic, it'll be 3 weeks this Monday coming up since we were referred so I'm starting to get a bit impatient now! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes I'm really pleased but just trying to keep my feet on the ground as I know that clomid does not always work but fingers crossed all the way :)
Tina, can you call the ARU dept direct and see if they have your details??? Is your ARU dept in your local hospital???


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies!! 

I'm so so sorry I've been AWOL!! 

I've been back up north for a few days since last Wednesday, we got back on Monday morning, so since then I've been busy at work & sorting everyone's washing out!! 

I'm on here at stupid o clock as I've agreed to let Joe have a sleepover with 2 of his pals......they are all Bunking downstairs in a den they have made infront of the telly. The boys who are here are here, are twins from Newcastle.....they only come up during the holidays to stay with their dad who lives on our estate, they are great......they think I'm the 'coolest' mum ever!! Haha!! I can hear voices now downstairs, but will leave them to it unless I hear tears. 

Betty that's fantastic news about your cyst and starting your Clomid.....Roll on af, when are you due? I'm so excited for you! :) 

Tina, how are things your end? Has Mark started on his supplements? I've only caught up on the last 2 pages on here, so forgive me if I've missed anything, I know you have been a bit down and teary with af due date approaching.......bloody Marley& me is never a good idea!! Haha I'm always in tears at that film!! At least you have your spa break to look forward to! :) 

Ab, great news on job front....who cares if it's asda, I love asda!!:) have you had all your results back yet? 

Charm, welcome back to you! Great you have all your tests booked in, hubby is back soon isn't he?? :) 

Well I heard baby's heartbeat at hospital today, which was a lovely surprise seeing as I wasn't even expecting to hear anything .....I just thought it was a regular check up!! Haaha the midwife said I could hear it anytime if I just ask, so that's a relief :) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey Frisky! I had seen on FB that you've been super busy! Especially with it being half term aswell, I bet you're rushed off your little feet. I've got all that to come next year.

Feeling MEGA FRUSTRATED!!! I could scream :(:(:(

Just called the doctors and found out what hospital we have been referred to. Called the hospital up and they said that they haven't received any referral from the doctors even though it was "supposedly" sent at the beginning of April. So got back onto the doctors and she said "it was definitely sent, it must have gotten lost at their end, I'll send it again" 

why are the NHS so fu**ed up?? I feel like going to the doctors and asking for a copy of the referral letter and personally going to the hospital and dropping it off myself.

So that means there's gonna be another few weeks wait now. 

and breathe.... xx


----------



## tinadecember

So I've finally worked out that today is CD28. My AF has been anywhere between 28-30 days over the last few months so expecting her over bank holiday weekend. Lovely! 

Anyone got plans over bank holiday? It's really windy and cold here today but I'm hoping it picks up tomorrow then we can have a day out in Southport. xx


----------



## MomWife

Betty, I am so haapy for you!!! FX for you!!!!:hugs: 

Tina, I am so sorry that you have to wait longer now. I thought healthcare is supposed to be organized and everything!!! I know all of this is frustrating when people do not handle thier business. :hugs:

I have good news. My job want me to go full-time in August when preschool starts back up from summer break. I would be a full time teacher assistant! But the only thing is that I have to see if I can get maternity leave for 3 months since when I have the baby school will just be starting up. My hubby said that he could work midnights so he can stay at home with the baby while I am at work. I will keep my fx that I can get maternity leave. The teacher really like me she said we will figure something out, as long as I can have you I will deal with having a sub for 3 months! That made me smile. Another thing is that I can be able to pay for my classes so that I can get back into college. I only have 5 classes left and then I will have my Bachelor's in Healthcare Management. FX for me!!!!

I hope everybody else is doing well. I think I will take the kiddies outside today since it will be in the 60's. I guess they can play in the backyard.


----------



## tinadecember

Happy easter girls! Hope you're all stuffing yourself with choccie right at this very moment. 

My AF arrived yesterday so today is CD2. Onto cycle 10! 

What's everyone been upto this weekend? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello lovely ladies and happy Easter to you all.... How is everyone???
It was my little girls 3rd birthday yesterday so we had a fab party for her, it was so much fun. Today we have been out for Sunday roast and just relaxing watching James Bond, love lazy Sundays!!!! 
I'm on CD19 today so just need this 2ww to hurry up and be over with so I can start my clomid (bet you a million pound she is late!!!!!)
Hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday weekend :)


----------



## tinadecember

hey girls!

Happy birthday to your LO Betty! did she get spoilt rotten? 

Back to work today BOOOOO!!!! the bank holiday was lovely wasn't it?? So nice to have 4 days off, although I didn't get a single lie in. Evie had me up between 5 and 6 every day

everyones being strangely quiet lately.... helllooo ladies????xxx


----------



## ab75

Hi everyone, hope you are all well!!
We stayed at my sisters at the weekend,was good to catch up.
Happy belated birthday to your LO Betty.
Had my blood tests today,won't get the results until fri, made appt for next mon too for progesterone check xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey AB!  Bet you're relieved that you're finally getting everything tested. Crossing my fingers that everything comes back just fine! 

So I've called the hospital yet again today to see if they've received our referral, they still didn't have anything. I called the doctors and explained that they still haven't received anything despite 2 referrals being sent, one by post at the beginning of April and one by fax last week. 

The doctors called the hospital and then called me back and she said that they've received both of our referrals but there's a high demand for that particular clinic at the moment so it could be a few more weeks until we receive an appointment. 

Why tell me numerous times that they've not got anything yet tell our GPs receptionist that they've had both??? Unless she spoke to somebody different. 

Just glad that it's been confirmed that they have our referral. The waiting game begins now xx


----------



## Bettyt63

That's great news Amanda.... Hope you get some good results!!!!
Tina, what a palava with your referral!!!! So frustrating, hope you get an app through soon..... Can't believe you get up so early with Evie!!! What time does she go to bed and does she sleep through??? My LO still wakes up through the night, twice last night, it really effects me having broken sleep, i can't function! It's because of her dummy (she only has it at night and for her nap) but when she loses it in the night she wakes up crying for it!!! Any words of wisdom on getting her off the dummy on a night???
CD 21 for me.... Not long to wait :)


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies, hope you all had a good Easter. Betty, I Saw the photos on fb of your daughters party,bless her. 
Tina, what a nightmare your doctor's is, they sound like they belong in a circus! ! Lets hope you get your appointment through soon. 

Ive had a terrible time of it recently, im so upset over it all.....i dont know if I've told you about Joe's dad. He's a nasty piece of work. Always slags me off to Joe, says really bad stuff. I personally belive he has pyschological issues, which is one of the reasons I left him. I blame alot of Joe's bad behavior on him, as he's Been Fed that much bullshit off his dad over the years, his little brain can't cope with it. Anyway, at Xmas he got Joe an iPad. The main reason for this is to keep tabs on us, he would ring him on it at inappropriate times and constantly message Joe, and always sayin bad things about me and Aaron on there. .I can never see all he writes as Joe has a lock on his iPad. The thing is, Joe doesn't really bother with his iPad, hes more into playing out with his mates,the novelty has worn off. Then his dad messages going Mad at him for not getting in touch, saying 'I don't do ignorance son' honestly girls, I hate this man so much. ..hes a bully, who's never bothered with joe. Anyway, when we went back up the other weekend, I told his nana (his dad's mum) we would be up and she was excited to see Joe and told us to drop him around at teatime. Anyway , 5 mins later, his dad rings my mum's phone, screaming at her, saying I don't call the shots and he won't be seeing Joe, Nor will his mum. So we rang his mum back and she basically said she's Been told she can't see joe and she's sorry. Poor Joe was heartbroken, he was so looking forward to seeing his nana and dad. And it was me who had to pick up the pieces. Anyway, I'm glad he didn't go now, as his dad is clearly unstable and I truly believe he is a bad influence around Joe, he's not good for him. 

Now here's the bad bit, that I'm feeling terrible about. I've managed to crack the code on Joe's iPad to see ...


----------



## friskyfish

.....If his dad had sent any nasty messages, as I wanted to make sure he didn't see them. Sure enough there was a message. Basically blaming me and Aaron for him not seeing Joe. ...which is bollocks! ! He refers to me as fat arse. ..and Aaron as my new fella. ...even though we are married. I'm so Fed up with it...I've looked back through the messages and nearly every one says awful things about me....So I've done a bad thing, I've blocked his dad's number on the iPad so he can't send an more messages, I've also changed his number in the contacts so Joe can't message him. I know this sounds awful, but I think for now it's for the best. Joe has a lot of issues that Aaron and I are working hard together to get resolved. I really think the messages off his dad won't help. What do you think? ? I feel terrible, I've cried almost every night, but enough is enough. I dread to think the stuff that has been drummed into him whenever he has seen his dad in person. Xx 
Im sorry to go on, its just so upsetting for joe that i have had to do this. I could have done it years ago, but i always thought he has a right to see his dad. Ive never bad mouthed him to joe...but its getting beyond a joke now. I feel like such a bad person :( xx


----------



## ab75

Frisky,i'm all for letting children see their dads(my dh has a son who he gets to see when it suits his bitch of an ex)but only if it isn't going to have a detrimental effect on the child. I think you have done the right thing. Maybe if the situation calms down a bit then contact can start again. You and Aaron have Joe on a daily basis so its you that has to deal with the fallout of the visits. Your ex sounds like Glyns ex,we moved 100 miles and part of the reason was to get away from her. His little one (7) says horrible things about me and the girls that we know is just coming from his mum. Saw him at weekend and he now lies to protect her(which is unnecessary as we don't question him about anything). My dh thought about stopping contact to see if that'd help his ds from getting told a load of crap but it'd still happen. Some people are just vile and shouldn't be allowed near kids. Anyway,got off track sorry,you have to do what you know is the best thing for Joe. And at least he witnessed that it was his dad stopping contact at wkend,not nice for him but he knows it wasn't you xxx
And yes Tina,Betty and Frisky,i'll be glad to get results back. Hope you get appt soon T,and bet you can't wait to start clomid B xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hiya girls,

Frisky, ah honey I don't envy what you're going through. I can only imagine how tough it's been on you, sending huge hugs your way.

Secondly I completely think you've done the right thing. Joe is still at an age where he is isn't old enough to be making his own decisions and you as his mum have to make the right decisions for him. I can't actually believe his dad is trying to turn him against you and Aaron.

The same thing happened to me when I was younger, my mum and dad split when I was 10 and I stayed with my dad because I felt terribly sorry on him being by himself. He had a drinking problem and every time he drank he'd go on and on about my mum and how she's this and that and trying to brain wash me into thinking that everything was her fault and she was this horrible person.

I was only 10! and it worked, until I was older and wiser to see what he was doing. The point I'm trying to make is kids are so naive and will believe anything you tell them so you're well within your rights to protect him from anything that could harm him. 

He should have a bit more respect though and not be bringing petty things into it no matter how much you and he don't get on. Just think though, a few more months and he will have a new baby brother or sister to distract him from the I Pad! xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty,

I can't give any advice on the dummy because strangely Evie has never wanted one! We tried her with one when she was newborn but she'd just spit it out but she does have a teddy bear that she's had since being born which she takes to bed every night. 

Evie goes up to bed on weekdays between 6.30 and 7 because she's been up for so long without a sleep in nursery all day.

On the weekends I just let her stay up until she's tired so normally around 9pm but she's still up between 5 and 6!!! WTF??? 

I do need some advice though aswell, Evie takes chocolate milk to bed every night in a bottle. I've tried buying a sippy cup but it's comes out too quickly and she ends up choking. She's never going to stay dry in the night if she is taking a drink to bed every night but I can't get her off it! xx


----------



## ab75

Tina,Zoe still goes to bed with a bottle of warm milk every night. Totally dry thru the day. We are going to Lanzarote in 3 weeks and i have told her that she can't take it with her, i hope it works lol. She cries every night when getting her nappy on so i just keep trying to tell her that if she doesn't have a bottle she won't need a nappy. Not working tho lol xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls I'm in the same boat! Vivienne is dry through the day but has to have a nappy on through the night and she has a bottle of warm milk every night. To be honest, this doesn't bother me.... As long is she has control over her bladder during the day then that's ok for me.... Her teats on her bottles are splitting from her biting them so when they are all gone I will tell her she has to start having milk from a cup :) 
Just need to get this bloody dummy off her as she wakes up 3-4 times a night because she has dropped it and it drives me insane!!!! 
Can't believe Evie is up so early..... Do you and mark take turns getting up with her???


----------



## tinadecember

haha I'm so glad I'm not the only one going through this!

How old is zoe AB? I feel a bit ashamed because I didn't know whether it was normal, she's nearly 4! Of course she's dry all through the day but I just struggle at bedtime. 

Mark had a voicemail last night when he got home from work, it was from the hospital wanting to arrange an appointment!!! It was 6pm though, he missed the call because he was driving home from work and when we called back it was closed :-( So I'm hoping today we will have an appointment time yeyyy!!! xxx


----------



## tinadecember

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS *does a crazy dance* 

we've got an appointment with the infertility specialist!

it's on 20th May, so 3 weeks on Tuesday. We could have had one on the 13th but Mark said "I've got a training course in work" if it was me I'd have been like "Yes I'll take it, I'll cancel the training course" but of course men don't think like that. 

xx


----------



## ab75

Zoe will be 3 in june. That's good that you have an appointment. Hopefully won't be long til you get a BFP.
Just got Zoe's offer letter for nursery today, been crying buckets,lol,my little princess just seemed to go from birth to nursery in the blink of an eye xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Whhhhhooooooop Tina!!!! Well done, that will fly by :) great news!!!
Amanda, my little girl just got her nursery place too, where has the time gone??? I'm happy she will be starting nursery in September so I can have a bit of me time, don't get me wrong, my little girl is my whole world but she is like a little jack Russell!!!! 
8 more days till AF is due, very exciting!!!! :)


----------



## ab75

Yaaaayyyy for AF coming Betty. Lol not often we say that on this site!!
Zoe asks every day to go to nursery so I am pleased for her,but I will miss her lol. It'll be nice to have one to one time with Zara too xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey ladies! How's everyone doing this weekend? 

Frisky how's the lovely bump coming on?? 

Feeling on a proper downer today. I'm doing the slimming world diet and haven't had any chocolate for 6 days, I really need a sugar fix! !! As well as that Evie had the tantrum of all tantrums this morning, it's the first time I've come close to crying with anger at her. All because she didn't want a bath 

Think I'm gonna go to the asda, pick up some Ben and Jerry's and a chocolate orange and just drown my sorrows all night watching Britain's got talent xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina!!!! You feeling any better??? I say on any diet you need one day where you eat what you want!!! Go get that ice cream!!! Ps: I feel like crying most days with my little girl, she really can be a naughty little madam! I'm lucky though as my mother in law has had her all day :)
It's quiet on this thread!!!! What's going on everyone!!
Frisky, please upload some photos of your bump, I'm dying to see!!! Do you have a date for your 20 week scan??? Will you find out what you're having???


----------



## tinadecember

Feeling much better this morning! I had half a tub of Ben and Jerry's, a couple of beers and got myself some magazines. Evie went to her nanny's for the night. I think I just needed a night off, I don't care who you are but sometimes every parent needs a night to themselves to keep them sane! Although I felt really guilty once she had gone

Off to the mother in laws for a roast this afters and then getting ready for work in the morning nooooo!!! 

Any sign of your AF coming Betty? I'll be ovulating again in about a weeks time xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning everyone, this is my weekend to work.
due af next weekend,got sore boobs and sore thighs(had both b4 i got last bfp that ended in chemical) but trying not to read too much into it. Didn't bd much this cycle so not feeling hopeful,but you never know lol.
enjoy your sunday ladies.
frisky,i hope things are ok with joe xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.
Tina, I totally understand and it almost sounds odd to say we need a break from our kids when we are desperate for another baby but te fact is, being a parent is bloody hard and we all need to take time out and have some time for ourselves, we have to be rested and happy to make sure our little ones are happy!! You did right having a night off and enjoying some naughty treats!!!
Amanda, our AF Is due the same time (I'm next sat/sun) do you have any other symptoms??? I have to say that I have enjoyed not symptom spotting this cycle.
Tina, enjoy your roast! I'm just waiting for my sis and brother in law to come round as I'm cooking us all a full English brekkie, YUM!!!!! :)


----------



## ab75

I have some twinges Betty but I am trying not to think about it,lol. I hate the 2ww xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hiya girls, AB sending you lots of luck sweetie  did your bloods come back? 

Ovulation for me in a few days time! We've just ordered our next round of fertilaid, another £60! It's frustrating because we don't even know if it's working and we won't do until we have another sperm analysis. Gonna fume if it's just money down the drain! 

Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies, 

Feel like ive been neglecting you all recently, so sorry. 

Ab, betty....yey to your little ones getting their nursery places! :)

Betty, im afraid joe never had a dummy, so no advice for you on that front! When is af due? Bet you have never looked forward to it so much! Its sooooo exciting! 

Tina, at last you finally have your fertility appt booked in! Bet thats a relief after all the messing around it took to get it! 
I am in total agreement about needing a night off from kids, anyone who says they dont is lying! This is why im looking forward to moving bk up north. I have no one down here to babysit, only when my mum comes down. 

Ab, hows everything going with you and your tests? When is af due? 

Well, thanks for listening to my huge rant about joe and his dad. I do feel slightly guilty about blocking his dads number, but in no doubt ive done the right thing. I think his dad needs professional medical help, he brings nothing positive to joes life at the moment. Joes behaviour has improved so so much since he has had no conflicting hurtful messages, we are bonding really well :) 

I was at hospital yesterday, as i was freaking out as i hadnt felt baby move, thinking the worst, so they let me have heartbeat checked and all was fine. Im going to be a nightmare for worrying till the end i think. 
Aaron has got his date for leaving his ship for good, the 18th june :) This will be bittersweet as it would have been my Eves 11th birthday that day...so mixed emotions will be happening. 

On a brighter note, my mum is here on weds, as its joes 10th birtthday on sunday!! Double numbers!!!! Whhhhhhaaaaaa wheres the time gone????

Need to buy some new workclothes when i get paid, im getting bigger, nothing fits! Ill try and post a pic of my bump tomorrow xx


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies. Hope you are all good!
Frisky,glad all is well with baby fish and that Joe is behaving better.
My cd14 bloods came back normal. Got cd21 for progesterone taken yesterday!
Tina i hope the fertilaid is working xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky! I thought you had abandoned us! 

Good news that everything was okay with the baby. Have you ever tried an angel sounds doppler? I bought one when I was pregnant with Evie because I was a total paranoid wreck and I loved it! Totally kept me sane. I think they're about £20 and you just order the ultrasound gel off amazon and you can listen to your LOs heartbeat whenever you like at home. They're so good for moments like that when you haven't felt the baby move for a few hours and since your quite far on now the heartbeat should be easy to find. 

AB glad to hear that your bloods came back fine! I imagine if your CD14 bloods were okay then your CD21 ones should be too. Have you had any more symptoms?

Betty any signs of the witch arriving? xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning ladies.... Frisky, phew!!! Thought you'd done a runner!!!! Can't wait to see your bump, how far along are you now? It feels like its going really quick! Has your sickness subsided??? I'm so pleased your hubby has his official leaving date, you must be relieved.... I will be thinking of you on your daughters birthday, do you do anything special on the day??? It will be nice to have hubby there to give you let's of hugs :) :hug:
Amanda, when will you get your progesterone tests back?? It will be good to know what going on, good news about your other tests coming back fine..... Have ou tested yet or are you just waiting for AF???
Tina..... How you doing my lovely??? Are you getting a geared up for OV???? When is your hubby's next sperm analysis?? Hopefully the vitamins have helped xxx
My AF is due this weekend, no signs of her arriving yet, no symptoms (that's because I'm not looking for them!!!) can't wait to start the clomid, eeeeeeeek!!! Can't believe it's happening!!! I mean I know it might not work but I have new found hope and feel all excited again xxx

Also, this is a little freaky, we have been told about the risk of having multiples with clomid which I am totally aware of. Me and OH have always said 'I bet we have twins' and this is before we realised we had problems TTC. Then, yesterday, as i was cooking some breakfast, we just happened to be discussing it, about how we would feel if we were to have twins etc.... I cracked an egg into the frying pan and it was a twin yolk!!!!!!! How freaky is that!!!!!! We both were a little freaked out, ha!!!! How would everyone else feel about twins??? I think it would be such hard work, not including the risk during pregnancy and birth, but, after all this time, I would absolutely LOVE to be blessed with twins xxxx


----------



## ab75

I would love twins as i know my next pregnancy will be my last. I have cramping in my ovary area but trying to not symptom spot,which is impossible! I am not going to test until mon,well if af doesn't appear on sat. It is dh birthday on tues so hoping for bfp. Hopefully my cd21 tests will be ok too.
I would take the double yolk as a sign Betty,lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

haha loving the double yolk story Betty! To be honest I used to say "my goodness I would hate to have twins, imagine 2 newborns!" But now in the situation I'm in, I'd take triplets if it meant I could have a baby!

Mark's next appointment is on 20th May, 3 weeks today!! I don't think he will have a sperm analysis at that one but I think they will arrange one. I think the appointment will be to discuss what his results mean in detail and what options are available for us, one of the options being IUI if his results don't improve. There isn't a higher chance of multiples with IUI but if that didn't work and we had to do IVF then there's definitely a higher risk! 

xx


----------



## ab75

OMG ladies. 10dpo!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god!!!!! Amanda!!!! That's amazing! Wow, so early too!!!! Huge big congrats to you my lovely!!!
If I were you I would call your doctors and say you need your progesterone results ASAP as if your progesterone is low you need some suppositories ASAP to keep that little bean safe and sound :hug:
Yeah!!!!!! Another BFP on here!!!! I love this thread...... :)


----------



## ab75

Thanks Betty. I will do xx


----------



## Bettyt63

What symptoms are you having????? I'm not symptom spotting this month as I know there's no point but I do have achey boobs at the moment...... Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## ab75

My boobs are a bit achey. Yesterday i had crampy feelings in my right ovary area and today i have a pulling feeling at top of my right thigh. Feel heavy in uterus area,backache and peeing for Scotland lol.
Hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh my days! !! Congrats sweetie yey I love seeing BFPs, especially on this thread. 

Xxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks Tina, very nervous. I hope it sticks xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls.... How is everyone??? Amanda, have you tested again/called your doctors???? Keep us posted....
I have tested this morning just for shits and giggles and BFN (of course!!) AF should arrive this Saturday (that would be CD32 for me) but she could arrive sooner..... Not long now!!!!
Tina, charm, frisky, MOMWIFE how are you all ???? Frisky, where is this bump pic at???? X


----------



## ab75

Morning,hope you are all well. You'll get your bfp next month Betty!!
I tested again last night,still there lol! Phoned doc but bloods won't be in til fri or mon!! Going to wait until after af is late before i make appt to see doc tho,especially after last time xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies

Ahhh I'm totally on a downer today again :-( I feel really up and down lately. 

Somebody in work announced that they're expecting this morning. Don't get me wrong, AB I am absolutely over the moon for you because you totally deserve this little one more than anything after everything you have been through but understandably it also gives me a kick in the stomach because I want it so much. 

I keep saying to myself only 3 weeks to go and we will know the next step but it still doesn't perk me up. 

I'd love for us all to be pregnant! How wonderful would that be <3<3<3

It's almost bank holiday weekend GETTTT INNNN!!! hope we have some nice weather, anybody upto anything special this weekend?

And I totally second the bump picture Betty, come on frisky!!! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, it's so tough, I totally feel your pain :( I can't believe we are going through this, it's been a really tormented 2 years for me. One minute I'm positive and have huge faith that it WILL happen and then the next minute I'm resigning myself to the fact that it may never happen for me..... It's not fair really. I'm sure the stress of it all is not helping matters.

Your appointment will be here in no time and hopefully the supplements that mark has been taking will have made a difference. Also, I've read that IUI is good for male factor infertility so hopefully that will be your next step :) it would be amazing if we could all be bump buddies together and before baby fish comes along!!!! Keep your chin up Tina, we are all in this together :hug: ps: are you OV at the minute??? Have you tried morning :sex: I've heard that morning sperm is better quality, prob an old wives tale but worth a try I reckon!!! Also I fell PG with my little girl from morning :sex: get at it lady!!!!

Amanda..... I'm praying this is a sticky bean for you..... Make sure you keep on at your doctors for you results :)


----------



## ab75

Sorry ladies i didn't mean to upset any of you. I hope you get your bfp's soon xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahh AB you've totally not upset me!! I'm incredibly happy for you :):):)

It's everything pregnancy related that seems to get to us, pregnancy announcements, seeing pregnant ladies in the asda, even walking down the bloody baby isle in morrisons looking at the nappies makes me feel down. But like Betty said it will all happen in good time. I'm just really impatient haha! 

I imagine Betty that IUI will be the next step for us if his SA results don't improve any. Ovulation is due in about 2 days time so we're gonna get on it from tomorrow onwards. 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my God....I've missed all this, just read the last 3 posts. I'm on my shitty phone and can't read properly. I'll be back later Xx much love x


----------



## friskyfish

WOW!! Ab, CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is a beautiful pink line you have there!! I'm so so happy for you. I pray this is a sticky bean & you have a happy & healthy 9months. I bet your in shock? 

Betty, that egg yolk story cracked me up (excuse the pun) You never know, it could be Sign!! Let's hurry up and get popping the Clomid! ;) 

Tina....big hugs to you my lovely. I know how you are feeling. Before I got my BFP, everyone around me was getting pregnant...there was always something that would set me off. After nearly 2 years, I felt like I was just running into a brick wall & not getting anywhere. It's tough, it's easy for me to say now as I'm pregnant, but I still remember the hard day's. Some days are better than other's. The main thing is, your moving forward with it all & getting closer to what you want. Keep the faith, don't loose hope....We are all in this together & are here for you :) Xx 

I've taken myself off Facebook for a bit, my sister has fallen out with me. I think it's because I've posted a few things regarding my pregnancy....I've not put anything major such as scan or bump pics on....but a few things regarding baby's heart beat and feeling it kick for the first time. So I've just come off, too much drama for my liking. She won't speak or answer my texts. I feel bad, but I'm not going to feel bad for being pregnant or being happy about it, as I've been TTC for 2 years, it's not been easy. 

Hubby was home last night for one night and we felt baby kick! It was amazing :) Gonna be a crude here, but think I'm gonna have to master the reverse cowgirl sex position!! When he's back in 3 weeks I'm gonna be much bigger, I'll be 20weeks!! And I don't want my huge swollen tummy on show! He can stare at my huge arse instead!! Haaaaaaaahaa ;) Xx sorry girls.....you gotta laugh though! 

Betty, I don't do anything special in particular for Eves birthday, I've been alone for most of the years. If I was back at home I would go to the grave for a bit, lay a teddy and some flowers down...but I'm all the way down here, so I'll probably have a little cry and just get on with my day. She's always in my thoughts anyway Xx 

Oh, I'm 17 weeks and 4 days today, bump picture to follow Xx


----------



## friskyfish

This is last week at 16 weeks Xx
 



Attached Files:







CAM00128.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ab75

Yeah I understand, I was the same b4 I had Zoe, thought I would never have any children. It's a long hard road we have to follow xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks frisky. Omg you are so small and neat. I went to my dads 60th when i was 20 weeks with zara and everyone thought i was nearly due lol xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hahahaaaa...I'm sure I will fully expand in 3 weeks, I'm already a bit bigger than the photo now!! Xx


----------



## ab75

When is your scan? Are you going to stay team yellow fish?? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

My scan is 3 weeks tomorrow....I can't wait. No, I'm gonna find out what we are having, I'm too impatient. I just know it's a boy though Xx 

How about you? Have you thought if your going to find out? And have you even told hubby yet? Haha Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol. Would you rather it was a boy or do you not mind?
I emailed hubby the test pic at work,was planning to wait until his birthday next tues but i was bursting to tell him lol. I don't mind if we find out or not this time as totally happy with either but dh wants to know so we will,prob be easier explaining to girls if we knew what we were having. Didn't find out with Zoe but did with Zara. Still early tho. I am anxious for this one to stick as i am 40 next year and always said i wouldn't try after that. Got lots of achey stretchy feelings tho and sore boobs so fingers crossed xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh bless you, its only natural to be anxious, especially after a loss. Sending lots of positive vibes your way. When are you going to see doctor/mifwife? 

Im not really bothered what i have, i kind of wanted a girl as ive not got one, but im prepared that im going to have a boy. Joe wants a boy too! 
I posted my 12 week scan pic on the i gender website and the lady on there predicted im having a boy, based on the nub theory. Yet others on here reckon it could be a girl!! Feel free to look and give me your opinion, after all, you have had 2 girls! Haha xx :)


----------



## ab75

I say boy, but its just a guess.
I will phone and get a doc appt for next week as not even late for af yet so not going down that road again lol. Apparently don't see mw here til 8wk but i was hoping for a reassurance scan at 8wks xx


----------



## Bettyt63

OMG frisky!!!!! What a lovely little bump you have!!! There's noting on you chick! :)
I can't believe that about your sister!!! Why is she being like that towards you??? It's not like you have had an easy time with TTC and also what has happened to you in the past!?!?! I hope you can get it resolved, there is nothing worse than falling out with family.....
Tina, how you feeling??? Any better??? :hug:
I'm sure AF is on her way, I've been biting everyone's head off today!! I've just told my OH to go and take our little girl out as my head was about to explode!!!! Needed some peace and quiet!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: how can you tell from a scan if its pink or blue (apart from the obvious!!!!)


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no betty, poor you.... hope you have got the peace & quiet you need. Hopefully hubby will know whats wrong and do as hes told! Haha 

My sister is being riduculous, shes having a go at my mum now, saying she favours me and we dont care about her. Shes being pathetic, she sounds like a spoilt brat, shes jelous because my mum is here. Even though she lives 20 mins away from her and can see her when she likes, but chooses not to. She doesnt see the bigger picture, she forgets im on my own down here, she doesnt think of the trouble ive been having with joe recently, its been hard. And when i was up there 2 weeks ago, she didnt come and see me because she was 'getting her hair cut' then moans iv not seen her! Grrrrrrr i could go on and on. Shes very selfish, she never rings to see how joe is. Ive got enough worries at the min without this, im just going to get on with it regardless of her support or not. Sorry if i sound harsh, its just so ridiculous, shes a 30 year old woman for gods sake! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Apparently, the nub, the bit where the sex organs go....if its points up at a 30 degree angle or more, its a boy. If its more parralel to the spine, its a girl. 

So they say, not sure how accurate this is though xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ab....id ring tomorrow or after your period is late and see if you can get in for an early scan for reassurance. After how you got treated last time, hope they bend over backwards to help you xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky.... I'm sorry she is being like that with you.... You don't sound harsh at all.... You have take take care of yourself and that baby fish, you are more important now and you can't waste you time stressing about other people, they are big enough to take care of themselves :)
So now I'm going to be looking at loads of scan pics to see if I can tell!!!!! Where is your scan pic??? I need to have a look???? Eeeeeeek, not long now before we find out if its blue or pink!!!!! Too exciting :)


----------



## friskyfish

This is it!! To be honest with you.....I've not got a bloody clue what I'm looking at!! Haha x x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0319.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## friskyfish

And no, I'm refusing to get stressed about this.Normally I take things very personally and get fully involved trying to sort things out, but I'm not bothering now xx


----------



## friskyfish

Arrrrghhh! Joe handed me a letter this morning that he got from school yesterday!! Today he has to dress up as a bloody BOOK CHARACTER!! nothing like plenty of notice!! My house has been turned upside down in the space of 20mins!! Hes ended up just going in normal cool clothes as my ideas were too 'gay' for him!! Hes 10...doesnt do dressing up! Im unbelivably strrrrrrressed! Haaahaa Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol frisky. That wasn't much notice!!


----------



## MomWife

I love the scan pic frisky!!! Just wait until you have another one, you just might cry!!!! How have you been feeling so far? 

I hope all of you ladies are doing fine!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello momwife!!! How are you chick??? Hopefully you're feeling ok and baby bean is all well 
Well I'm currently on CD32 and still no AF!!!! Arghhhhhhg! She is sooooooo annoying being late, it's bloody typical! The only time you actually want her to arrive and she doesn't! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no betty!! How late are you?? How annoying! Its bloody typical!......My stand off from FB lasted long! Haha ;) xx 

Helllllooo momwife! So good to hear from you! 

Ive spent the morning in A&E with joe as he hurt his elbow diving for the ball in football. He had an xray & nothing is broken, just badly bruised, so thats a relief xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky!!! Hope he is ok!!! Are you back on FB???? Good for you, don't let your sis stop you from putting things on your own page!!! 

Ok so AF has literally just arrived but do I class today as CD1??? I'm not in full flow yet??? I have to take the clomid days 2-6 so do u start it tmrw or class tmrw as CD1 ???? Never thought about all this???? Will now spend the next three hours googling it no doubt!!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Yey!! Haha...I would class today as day 1, as its here weather its full flow or not. But thats just me, maybe you could ask ladies on here, just to be sure xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Just done some clue googling and it says to class day 1 when you have full flow not just spotting so gonna glass tmrw as CD1 so I will start taking the clomid on Monday, WHOOP!!!!!!! :happydance:
:wohoo:


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooooh!!! How exciting!! Eeeeeeek!! Xx


----------



## MomWife

Yay Betty!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, had a busy bank holiday shopping. We're off to haven for a week in 4 weeks time and I've got so much on this month so literally have no more weekends apart from this one to get clothes. I'm all shopped out, never thought I'd see the day! 

Frisky, saw pictures of joes birthday on Facebook! He is the spitting image of you! Looks like he had a fab birthday. Your bump is so cute!!! I remember not having much of a bump until after 20 weeks 

Betty TODAY IS CLOMID DAY!!!! Bet you feel like you'd never see the day. So are you going to temp/OPK to make sure you've ovulated? 

AB when's AF due date for you? Have you done any more tests? 

I'm unsure when or even if ovulation has happened. I've hardly had any crampy feelings this cycle and my boobs only slightly feel achey. Our appointment is 2 weeks tomorrow! Im excited xxx


----------



## iamamermaid

Hi, ladies!

Can I join you guys? :)
I've seriously read from page 1 to here of this wonderful thread and now I want to be a part of it!
I feel like I've known you girls for so long, is that creepy? Haha.

Anyway, we just got married last March and we immediately started our TTC journey (too excited to be parents!) and because I jave a retroverted uterus which I'm not too sure if it would make it hard for us to conceive. 
I just got off BCP last Feb 2014 and we're now on to TTC cycle 3, whew. Last cycle, I really thought that was it because I had all symptoms Betty had before her MC (I cried over that, honestly!) but then AF decided to show her ugly face. :(

Nice "meeting" you beautifula ladies!


----------



## friskyfish

iamamermaid said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> Can I join you guys? :)
> I've seriously read from page 1 to here of this wonderful thread and now I want to be a part of it!
> I feel like I've known you girls for so long, is that creepy? Haha.
> 
> Anyway, we just got married last March and we immediately started our TTC journey (too excited to be parents!) and because I jave a retroverted uterus which I'm not too sure if it would make it hard for us to conceive.
> I just got off BCP last Feb 2014 and we're now on to TTC cycle 3, whew. Last cycle, I really thought that was it because I had all symptoms Betty had before her MC (I cried over that, honestly!) but then AF decided to show her ugly face. :(
> 
> 
> Nice "meeting" you beautifula ladies!

Hellooo & welcome!! Your on a great thread here, these girls are the BEST! I feel like we have all been through so much together!! 

Retroverted uterus? I've not heard of that before, can this make TTC harder?? I can assure you, all of us on here have had our own problems, so please feel free to rant on to us!! :) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hello Tina!! I've missed you! 
Oooh, wish I could get shopped out!! Bet your looking forward to your break! Your appointment will soon be here & everything will be clearer for you! 

Joe had a great birthday thanks, my mum's gone back today, so a little down, but hubby home in 2 weeks, then it's big scan time! :) 

Your ovulation signs sound promising, get at it!! ;) Xx 

Betty, have you popped a Clomid yet?? X


----------



## ab75

Hello girls, and welcome mermaid xx
We've shopped all weekend too,i'm shattered! Last chance to get bits n pieces b4 Lanzarote.
AF was due sat, had 3 more positive tests and feeling more hopeful about this pregnancy so hopefully all will be fine. My boobs are super sore so thats amazing,lol. The more symptoms the better!
Yay for the clomid Betty.
What haven park are you going to Tina? We went to primrose valley last year and going again in july. We loved it,but it was glorious weather which helped.
Glad Joe is ok frisky xx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeyyyy ab!! Congratulations!!! Lets hope this is the start of lots more positives on here!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello girls.... Welcome mermaid to our little thread, what is a retroverted uterus??? 
Tina.... Not long for your appointment!!!!! 
Well it's finally clomid time!!!!! I'm going to take the first pill tonight before bed. Apparently it's best to take at night to avoid the side effects (I hope I don't get any side effects!!!) 
I've ordered some opks but I have to go in for a scan on CD12 to see how many follicles I have and then back for bloods to see if I ovulated. My ARU dept are so good..... I'm praying this works for us!!!! 
Amanda, I'm also praying your little bean sticks! When ate you going to see your gp??


----------



## tinadecember

Evening ladies! And welcome to our wonderful thread mermaid  of course you can join us, the more the merrier! I haven't ever heard of a retroverted uterus either... what does it mean? 

Well ovulation is definitely happening today! Really crampy so I'm guessing it'll happen in the next 24 hours. It's late this cycle though! Ovulation is normally around CD15 and today is CD17! I'll never understand my body 

Woohoo for clomid Betty, what can the side effects be? 

AB I'm going to hafan y mor in North Wales, I have been to primrose valley though! It's a good camp. The one in North Wales is brilliant though, it's massive! And it has a Starbucks, that's me happy! Xxx


----------



## ab75

I am going to doc on fri,so hoping they will book me in for an early scan.
Lol,Starbucks at PV too,I love it xx


----------



## ab75

Hope you don't get side effects Betty xx


----------



## iamamermaid

FRISKY.
Thank you for the warm welcome!

Retroverted uterus is a tipped uterus, kinda like a uterus tilted backwards instead of forwards. I'm not 100% sure if it does/doesn't affect pregnancy but I'm really very hopeful this could be our month, hihi.
I hope we all get our BFPs before mid-year! :)

Oh ad a belated veru happy birtjday to your Joe! He sounds adorbs! Bet he enjoyed his day so much!

BETTY.
I read today marks the start of your Clomid journey, I've read a lot of success stories with Clomid and I sure hope your first cycle will be one of them, how exciting!!!!!

I am CD3 now and OH cannot wait for the DTD part, haha! I hope I am not putting so much pressure on him because I have been so vocal about my "Baby Fever"! ^-^


----------



## iamamermaid

I obviously missed a couple of posts there, lol!

AB.
I am so happy for you!
Hearing news like this makes me real giddy! :D
I hope your little jellybean sticks!!!! Fx and prayers!
Yesterday, me and OH was meeting up a friend and we saw a homeless person in the sidewalk carrying a ONE MONTH OLD BABY and I was so heartbroken. </3

TINA.
Do you use OPKs? Or charts to track your ovulation?
I actually just "predict" my o time because I normally have a 28day cycle, o is most likely in CD14 for me. I could obviously be wrong because it's TTC month 3 for us and we could still not cath the darn egg!!!! Just like you, I'll never understand my body either! :p

BETTY.
Trusty Mr Google says Clomid side effects include:
Stomach upset, bloating, abdominal/pelvic fullness, flushing ("hot flashes"), breast tenderness, headache, or dizziness.
Fx you don't feel any of these or at least if you do, it'll just be very mild!


----------



## iamamermaid

Loves, just wanted your opinion on this because OH can't really help, lols!
Do you still count it as "menstrual flow" even if it's only like dark brown more of spotting/residual mens? (Sorry, TMI!)
Sorry for the odd question but it just bothers me that my real heavy flow is just two days then it's down to very light then dark brown - both within the same day. I'm trying to count the length of my period. EEEEEEKKKKKK.:blush:

Meanwhile, 5days left until :sex: !!!! That's me sounding like a complete perv, haha!:happydance:


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning all..... Yes I would still count that as AF mermaid. I'm normally heavy for 2 days and then very light but I still count this as AF. I'm normally 5 days with 2-3 very heavy :) hope this helps.
How is everyone???


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Yes Mermaid I would also count that as AF, mine is normally 2 heavy days then 2-3 super light days. 

I don't OPK because I can always feel ovulation, I get really strong cramps each month. I did try temping for a few months but it got my hopes up too much because my temps were staying really high right until AF arrived so I gave up on it. I am now just letting nature take it's course and if it happens it happens. 

I'm good today! Back to work, only 3 days in after this then a lovely 2 days off again. Might go treat myself to a choccie bar to celebrate a short week haha 

Betty how are you feeling after your first tablet??? xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yeah Tina I feel normal.... No side effects yet but I guess I've only taken the one tablet so we shall see....
:)


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.
my progesterone came back as satisfactory and doc has said that i am producing enough xx


----------



## tinadecember

:):):) YEY! AB that's fab news! So with any luck this LO should stick for you. 

I'm badly craving chocolate this afternoon, the temptation to go and get something cadbury is building by the minute arggghhhhh!!!

So I think today may be 1DPO or ovulation day... cramps were strong at bed time last night and I've read that ovulation generally happens 12-24 hours after the cramping. We DTD this morning for one last time to see if it makes a difference. My AF is due the exact day that we go for our fertility appointment eeek! 

Glad to hear Betty that you're not as yet experiencing any strange symptoms my lovely! Won't be long and ovulation will be approaching xxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks Tina, i really hope so. Having lots of twinges so hoping thats everything preparing for the next 8 months.
I can't stand chocolate just now,trust me when the house is full of easter eggs! And just made a choc fudge cake with the girls for dh's birthday xx


----------



## ab75

Maybe you won't get af so your appt will not be needed xx


----------



## iamamermaid

Hey ladies!

Thanks for answering my odd question about af length, really helped. :)
I have a new obsession now, been googling about how long it should take for body to be on "normal mode" once you're off BCP, haha!:wacko: 
Damn, our body could be so cruel sometimes, I read some people get pg after two weeks of stopping pill, and I actually thought this could be the same for most people.:dohh:
I know I shouldn't be ranting about this as we've only been TTC for roughly 3months but it's hard when people I know get pregnant and they're not even trying.:cry:

Okay rant over!

AB.
Wohoo, looks like it's a sticky jellybean! I am so excited for you!

TINA.
It's still a long dreaded TWW but fx AF won't be here for you!!! I hear twinges are good, when I get a lot of them, I get pretty excited, hihi.

BETTY.
Yay, no side effects yet. :happydance: Which CD are you at? I think I'm just a little bit behind you.. I'm CD5, af is just bidding goodbye and I hope the next time I see her is in 10months, haha!

I'm home alone now as I have just quit my job last week because my boss is a b!tch and I can't stand the work environment.:nope: So now, I am just watching the replays of The Voice, oh dear, I love Christina Grimmie, bet she wins! :thumbup:

Hope you're all having a fab day!:hugs:


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies,

Ab. Thats wonderful news about test results!! :) bet thats a relief? X 

Mermaid, i agree with everyone else, af day 1starts with spotting. I know your frustrations, my friend fell pregnant lasy year after antibiotics interfered with her pill. At that point, we had been ttc for around a year, its very hard xx 

Tina, ooooh imagine if af didnt arrive? Remember, i got my bfp on day of fertility appt! But if it does, then at least you have appointment to soften the blow a bit xx 

Betty, how are you feeling?? X 

Well im freaking out, ive not felt baby move for days now. :( 
But i feel so stupid ringing the midwife again. As i was only in hospital 2 weeks ago for worrying. They will think im mad. I dont know what to do, if im worrying over nothing? But im 18 weeks now and normally feel movement :( xx


----------



## ab75

Frisky, I would phone mw, thats what she's there for and when you see that all is well it'll put your mind at ease xx good luck xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky...... Call them!!!!! You have every right to worry. That is what they are there for!!!! Keep us posted, good luck :)
All good this end, no side effects apart from horrendous nightmares last night, I dreamt my little girl was kidnapped, it was so real and I feel so depressed this morning, I keep hugging her and I don't want to let her go...... Ugh, why do we dream such awful things?????? 

Tina..... I hope you get that BFP so you don't need your fertility app!!! Remember, I was waiting for AF to arrive to have my HSG and she never came!!!!! It's always the way :)


----------



## Babyhead

Ok so I said I wouldn't put myself through this again but here I am! I'm here for some advice ladies. I'm currently 10dpo/cd23 Yesterday I had quite strong af cramps. I kept checking because I thought af was arriving any minute. But nothing. This am I had slight brown spotting only when I wiped. I've felt different this cycle. I've had loads of dizziness and hot flushes. Few days ago I was woken at 3am with shooting pains just inward from my hips which last almost a whole day. I don't want to get my hopes up but I can't help but wonder you know. Anyone had this before? My best friend has just told me she's preggo again. This will be her 3rd child. She conceived on first month of trying. Again!! This happened with her previous dd. I'm happy for her I really am just disappointed for me. Any thoughts ladies please?


----------



## tinadecember

Hiya hun hmmm all I can suggest really is to take an FRER if all of your symptoms are out of the ordinary for you. You never know some ladies do get a BFP at 10DPO. Sending you tonnes of good luck!

ahh girls how lovely would it be if AF didn't show??? We can dream haha! Okay so I'm gonna completely gross you all out now, but that's what you're here for, to listen to my deepest darkest thoughts! 

Before DH started taking these fertilaid supplements his spermies were really really watery and after sexy time they would just fall back out of me! (ew I know) 6 weeks down the line of taking them and you wouldn't believe the difference already! They're much thicker! I'm hoping this is a good thing. Crossing my fingers :) 

Frisky I agree with the girls, you'd put midwives out of a job if you didn't call them! That's what they are there for after all. You're still quite early on so movements won't be as frequent just yet. I remember feeling one huge kick at about 19 weeks and then after that nothing for a while, and I'm not just telling you that to put your mind at ease. The same thing happened to Marks cousin, she felt movements for a few days then nothing for weeks! And when she went to her 20wk scan her LO was just fine. 

It's so hard for us to sit here and say "don't worry" when we aren't the ones going through it but remember we have all been there before so we can relate to what you're going through and we're all here if you need a good moan or need some reassurance! 

About the Doppler thingie though, I think they're amazing. I bought an angel sounds Doppler when I was about 10wks and by week 13 I had found the heartbeat. It does take a while though, don't expect to find it straight away. You'll have to put the Doppler really low down like almost by your lady bits and press quite hard to find it. Have a listen to your own heartbeat with it first so you know what you're looking for, obviously the babys will be much much quicker, and use different headphones than the ones you get. Use the buds that go into your ear like what you'd get with an I pod, you get much better sound from them, The ones that come with them are a bit shitty.

What a super long post that was haha! xxx


----------



## ab75

Tina, thats good about the spermies, lol, hopefully thats a good sign xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi babyhead and welcome..... Your symptoms sound promising but it's so difficult to tell. I've had some fantastic symptoms each month and thought 'this is it' but ended in bfn.... Why don't you go and get some frer and test? Ab got her BFP at 10dpo so you never know! Good luck and keep us posted :)

Tina.... It's amazing what vitamins and a healthy lifestyle can do!! I'm hoping this is it for you!!!! Are you officially in your tww??? 

Mermaid, I'm currently cd4 so im right behind you (my cycles are normally 30-32 days) so AF is due for me around 3rd/4th June. How about you???


----------



## ab75

Babyhead, hi!! I had shooting pains in thighs and hips and got bfp on frer at 10dpo. Good luck xx


----------



## Babyhead

Thanks ladies for your kind words of support! I have no hpt at home so I will need to get some. I got to a stage where I was deluding myself month after month with symptom spotting so I don't want to go back to that it only leads to disappointment! I just feel different this month. Everything is similar to af symptoms but feels different. It's the dizziness and hot flushes and cramping that's making me wonder. If I get a chance I will pick up some hpt today but if not it'll be tomorrow. If I was ttc I would've sworn af was coming all day yesterday but today there's no cramping at all. Af will probably rear her ugly head in a few days so I don't want to get ahead of myself here! Anyway I will let you all know how the testing goes as soon as I've done it. Thanks again ladies :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Ah babyhead..... We have all been in the same boat..... It's enough to drive a woman crazy!!!!!! Why don't you wait and test tmrw morning? We all know our own bodies and if you feel different then it could be your time!!!! How long have you been TTC??? And so you have any other children??? :)
Ab - how you feeling????


----------



## ab75

I'm ok thanks Betty, feel a bit crampy, nauseous and very tired so all good. 
Hows the clomid? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, love your new picture <3 so true haha 

Yes I am officially in my 2WW, think I'm 1 or 2 DPO. Are you gonna be symptom spotting crazy this cycle Betty?? I feel a tonne more relaxed about it all now, I keep forgetting how many DPO I am because I know the chances of it happening are slim but I guess that's a good thing that I'm relaxed. 

Glad that you're feeling okay AB  Whens your first doctors appointment? 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my God. Just wrote a long reply on here and my phone battery died! How annoying is that?? I've had a right morning of it. Got myself in such a state, ended up at the hospital again as they Said they could check heartbeat for me. Was crying on the phone to az before I went in, crying on the nurse when I got in, lost it again when they couldn't find the heartbeat straight away, then broke down when they DID find it!! My head is banging through all the tears and worry. I know I'm going to be like this until I have our baby safe in my arms, it's ridiculous. 
Tina, I've ordered a doppler off Amazon....I have no choice, I can't keep worrying like this, it's not good for me. The girls at work think I'm mad, but of course they don't know about my first pregnancy, so won't understand my worry. Can't wait to get a nice bath tonight and snuggle in, feel so exhausted!! 

Tina, good news on spermies staying in!! Haha.....It's all uphill from here now (excuse the pun) ;) x 

Welcome babyhead, I agree with the girls on getting a frer. I know your anguish on symptom spotting, we all have done it...It's stupid how af & pregnancy symptoms are so alike! My main symptom however, were really bad cramps day before af was due. They were so bad, I didn't think I had a chance at being pregnant!! Good luck, fingers crossed hun.

Betty, love your new pic! Haha....great news your not getting any nasty symptoms yet! Fingers crossed it stays that way. X 

Ab, how are you feeling my lovely?? 

Charm, where are you?? Hope all's ok Xx 

Hubby leaves navy next month, it can't come soon enough...really needed him today Xx


----------



## Babyhead

All you ladies are so lovely on here. I didn't get out today so I'm going to buy a test tomorrow and see what happens. I have a 13 year old son. 6 years ago I had an ectopic and 4 months later a miscarriage. Yes it was bad but I don't like to dwell on it. I stopped trying for ages then started trying again in 2012 for around 6 months but I drove myself crazy. So here I am again. If it turns out to be negative this cycle I'm going to concentrate on work an other things. If it's meant to be it will be. If not then I'll keep concentrating on my son and being a good aunt. Wish all you beautiful ladies extra good luck this cycle. Fingers crossed! I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck babyhead xx
I'm ok, got doc on fri to see if they will refer me for an early scan at 8wks if I get that far.
Frisky, glad baby fish is good. You'll be so glad to get your hubby home for good xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Hey ladies, haven't been here much, just been down in the dumps after that pg stick got my hopes up.. Doctors appt been emotional, and deciding whether to go for ivf or do iui medicated!!

We just got done doing iui+ trigger + clomid 100mg.. 

I went in Saturday and had 4 follies on the right, (the left doesn't matter, no tube) all follies were 16-20mm.. We triggered Sunday, with iui, dh is fine as far as motility, and count. With the wash, there were 70 million they did for iui, and 95% motility.. Fx'd this is it!! 3 years and we are ready for our rainbow!!! 

Wow so much has gone on, Betty, i took clomid this cycle and the trigger, I'm having pg symptoms, oh how these are so different than af symptoms... 

frisky, i KNOW what you been about that scare, i would have broken down to and cried..when i get pregnant I'm buying the doppler! A friend bought one and always found the heart beat!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck want xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Welcome back want1more!!!! So good to hear from you, I really hope this cycle has worked for you, gosh, you're having a lot done, I really hope those spermies get to where they need to be!!!!
Tina, I'm going for a scan on 15th may to see how many follies I have (that will let me know if the clomid has worked, same as want1more) and if it has worked then we just need to :sex: as much as possible and then I reckon I will be a demon in the 2ww, I know I will do my own head in!!! 

Frisky..... This is a much wanted baby and you are bound to be worried, it's only natural..... The Doppler will help when it arrives, that way you can check baby fish in the comfort of your own home and also when hubby is home that will be a massive help for you, must be tough doing this alone :hug: to you.

Babyhead.... Good luck for tmrw..... Keep us posted xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> Welcome back want1more!!!! So good to hear from you, I really hope this cycle has worked for you, gosh, you're having a lot done, I really hope those spermies get to where they need to be!!!!
> Tina, I'm going for a scan on 15th may to see how many follies I have (that will let me know if the clomid has worked, same as want1more) and if it has worked then we just need to :sex: as much as possible and then I reckon I will be a demon in the 2ww, I know I will do my own head in!!!
> 
> Frisky..... This is a much wanted baby and you are bound to be worried, it's only natural..... The Doppler will help when it arrives, that way you can check baby fish in the comfort of your own home and also when hubby is home that will be a massive help for you, must be tough doing this alone :hug: to you.
> 
> Babyhead.... Good luck for tmrw..... Keep us posted xxx

Thank you betty!!! I'm sure you'll be excited once you see your follies too!! I can't wait till next Wednesday!! I need to stay sane lol


----------



## iamamermaid

First of all, Betty, HURRAH FOR THE NEW PIC! I love e-cards humor and the one on your pic is spot on! Haha!
I'm officially CD 6 today and af is gone, wohoo! Dh is begging to dtd yesterday and I know how it can get difficult to not dtd for quite a while during af (and I heard, it's bad to not let the sperm out after 5days??) ...so I caved, haha! 
My lovely, let's make this happen this cycle!!!!!
I am praying clomid is for you!

TINA.
That's so cool that you're more on a relaxed approach this cycle, I feel that way too, for some reason. :) Although I still google and read forums, I am not as crazy as the last cycle, haha! High five for that, sister!

FRISKY.
I am very happy that little fish is okay! Don't ever feel stupid or crazy for coming to your midwife when you feel there could be something wrong, hon. I would prolly freak out too of I were in your position, haha! And yay on hubby coming home!!!!

AB.
Fab news! 8week-scan, that is so exciting and of course you will get that far! 

WANTONE.
That all sounds so promising, I am crossing all fingers for you, loves! 95% motility, whoa! If only our down there could provide a little healthier environment for dh's spermies right?? Haha! I'm feeling this is it for you!!!!!!

BABY.
I agree with the lovely girls here, grab a FRER and let us know soon! Good luck and Fx!!!

I've been on the phone with mu cousin you already has 2beautiful girls and also has a retroverted uterus and she told me not to worry about it, it doesn't cause infertility. So I'm really hoping this is our month! I asked her how long did they try for dd2 and she said 1 month, how amazing is that?????
My cycles are the pill is 27, 26, 28. My regular cycle before bcp is 28 so I am hoping I am back on track now. I am praying so hard for all of us!!!!!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

iamamermaid said:


> First of all, Betty, HURRAH FOR THE NEW PIC! I love e-cards humor and the one on your pic is spot on! Haha!
> I'm officially CD 6 today and af is gone, wohoo! Dh is begging to dtd yesterday and I know how it can get difficult to not dtd for quite a while during af (and I heard, it's bad to not let the sperm out after 5days??) ...so I caved, haha!
> My lovely, let's make this happen this cycle!!!!!
> I am praying clomid is for you!
> 
> TINA.
> That's so cool that you're more on a relaxed approach this cycle, I feel that way too, for some reason. :) Although I still google and read forums, I am not as crazy as the last cycle, haha! High five for that, sister!
> 
> FRISKY.
> I am very happy that little fish is okay! Don't ever feel stupid or crazy for coming to your midwife when you feel there could be something wrong, hon. I would prolly freak out too of I were in your position, haha! And yay on hubby coming home!!!!
> 
> AB.
> Fab news! 8week-scan, that is so exciting and of course you will get that far!
> 
> WANTONE.
> That all sounds so promising, I am crossing all fingers for you, loves! 95% motility, whoa! If only our down there could provide a little healthier environment for dh's spermies right?? Haha! I'm feeling this is it for you!!!!!!
> 
> BABY.
> I agree with the lovely girls here, grab a FRER and let us know soon! Good luck and Fx!!!
> 
> I've been on the phone with mu cousin you already has 2beautiful girls and also has a retroverted uterus and she told me not to worry about it, it doesn't cause infertility. So I'm really hoping this is our month! I asked her how long did they try for dd2 and she said 1 month, how amazing is that?????
> My cycles are the pill is 27, 26, 28. My regular cycle before bcp is 28 so I am hoping I am back on track now. I am praying so hard for all of us!!!!!!!

Thank you!! I'm praying this is it, we've done the iui's but not medicated or monitored.. I feel we've done good on this one.  I'll keep you all update on symptoms.. doc told me not to test until next week because hcg trigger can make pregnancy test positive.. I tested it, and oh boy are they positive!! So I know the shot worked!


----------



## friskyfish

Oooooh, how exciting wantjust1more!! I'll have everything crossed, I believe this is a lucky thread! Oh....and welcome back!! :) Its great you & betty can share your experiences in this part of your journey X

Mermaid, that's a relief that your cousin has told you that, sometimes things can sound worse than they actually are! So, I guess you are in the 2ww now?? 

Betty, 15th May is only next week!! Eeeeek! Can't wait to find out if it's worked!! X 

I'm up at this time as I fell asleep early tonight, then woke up an hour ago. Just had a cup of tea, gonna try and sleep again now. Xx


----------



## iamamermaid

WANT ONE.
Lol cause you still tested, haha! I was just about to bet that you wouldn't follow your doc on that.:haha:
Yes, keep us all posted, we'd love to hear your symptoms. Eeek, how exciting is this?? 

FRISKY.
I'm just on CD6 and can't wait for CD10 so we can BD like crazy.:happydance: We're not gonna do it everyday like last cycle, I think we'll try the SMEP and hope that'll work. :)

Wohoo, I'm feeling really positive on this cycle, I hope I don't go crazy symptom spotting on the TWW!:dohh:


----------



## tinadecember

Morning everyone!

wantjust1more - sending you tonnes of good luck for this cycle!!! I hope this is the one for you, your hubbys counts sound great. I think we're gonna end up having to go down the IUI route. My hubbys count was only 15mil and 26% motility, he's been taking fertilaid for about 6 weeks and we've got an appointment on the 20th so fingers crossed they can help us!

Frisky ahh sweetie I really feel for you *hugs* You're not going crazy at all, anybody would do the same in your situation. But I think the doppler thing is the right path for you because all of this worrying is doing no good to your LO! You need to stay calm, cool and collected haha. Good news about Aaron coming home :):):) I bet you can't wait to spend the rest of your pregnancy journey with him. 

What date is your 20wk scan?

Good luck babyhead!!! Sounds like you have been through some tough times just like each of us in this thread but what doesn't kill you makes you stronger right! I hope this is your little rainbow for you 

Think I'm 3DPO today, boobs are throbbing and I'm craving chocolate like there's no tomorrow but that's nothing unusual for me. I guess we will see what happens in the coming days. Feeling anxious today, my MIL is going for tests this morning to see if a mark on her leg is skin cancer. She's had it for a couple of years but it's slowly got bigger and it's now getting a white crust growing on it. Just hope if it is that it will be as simple as cutting it out and monitoring her. Fingers crossed <3


----------



## Babyhead

Girls can you help me out here?! Would you say this is positive? This is an opk af due in 3 days!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babyhead

Line has gotten slightly darker this is definitely positive. I thought I'd try opk Becoz I still havnt got hpt yet what's your thoughts please?


----------



## Babyhead

I wish someone was here to chat to me right now I have to leave in around an hour for work! I won't be able to test until late tonight now because I have somewhere to be after work. I'll have to go to the shop before work and keep the test in my bag all day. Aarrggghhhggg!!! Wish I had a hpt


----------



## ab75

I've seen a lot of people on here get pos opk at same time as pos hpt. Good luck, hope your hpt is same as opk xx


----------



## ab75

Tina I hope your mil is ok xx


----------



## Babyhead

Thanks ab going to test later on fingers crossed xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck xx


----------



## friskyfish

Babyhead, I'm not too clued up on opk's sorry.....I'll be stalking to see how you go on with your test! Good luck to you!! X 

Tina, oh no, hope your mil is ok....hopefully they can just get it cut off with no problems, fingers crossed for you all. Xx 

20 week scan is 2 weeks tomorrow, on the Friday 23rd. I'll be nearly 21 weeks then, halfway through :) Xx 

Can I just apologize to those of you friends with me on facebook.....My language & humour is disgraceful!! Please don't judge me, I'm a good person really! Haaaha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

It definitely looks like a positive OPK but I wouldn't completely go off that, I'd go and get a cheapo pregnancy test and see what that brings up! xx


----------



## tinadecember

And frisky.. your posts never fail to make me laugh! I love them, keep them coming lady haha xx


----------



## iamamermaid

BABYHEAD.
How are you, hon? Wish I could help but I'm only just starting to learn about OPKs too. :nope: I plan to use OPKs this cycle.
Have you already tested with an HPT? Keep us posted!

TINA.
Hope your MIL is okay and you get results early!:hugs:

FRISKY.
Yay, 21weeks in 2weeks, how time flies so fast! I'm so excited to see your next scan!

How's everyone doing?
I'm obsessing on my calendar, checking the best dates to BD as I'm really not sure when I ovulate but I'll keep close attention to "mild abdominal cramps" that could be o pains, hehe. I'm very happy that dh is very supportive and even talked to me about the positions we should be doing to get a bfp this cycle. Okay so this is TMI but I can't believe he suggested that he'll never "take it out" and we can just sleep the night like "that" after bd so we don't waste any of his spermies. What a loony husband I have, haha!

Hope you're all having a great day!:happydance:


----------



## tinadecember

ah mermaid that's sweet of your hubby to say but yes loony also haha

so my MIL has to go for a biopsy, the consultant didn't rule out cancer but also said it could be a number of other things so now she has to wait for ANOTHER appointment to come through to go have a biopsy taken.

You'd think they would have just taken one today! everything in life is about waiting around... bore off! haha 

2 hours to go until I can go home yessssssssss!!! Hate working 9 hours a day, so tired by Thursday blah xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... I hope your mil is ok..... Keep us posted :)

Babyhead..... I have heard that an opk can be used as a pg test but I'm not sure how accurate this is so best off getting a test and testing!!!! Could you not get OH to get you one while you are at work??? I hope you get your BFP xx

Mermaid.... I'm glad to hear your hubby is so enthusiastic, from what I can remember my OH was the same, cut to over two years later and it's more a case of 'let's get on with it honey!!' So romantic!!!

Frisky, how's the Doppler????? Baby fish ok I hope!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Babyhead

Well I tested and it's a bfn! I thought I could see faintest line but that's probably because I want it to be. Still a few days left though. I will keep testing xx


----------



## ab75

Aaarrrgh babyhead. Fx you get a stronger line in a day or 2 xx


----------



## wantjust1more

*Tina*- I hope your mil is doing okay.. Any news on how she is doing? 

*Baby*- That opk looks positive! I would def. test. Use the FRER's.. I am excited to hear what the outcome is!!!! whoop whoop! 

*Mermaid*- your dh is like my dh.. They have their own ways of dealing with this crazy ttc process. My symptoms right now are just bloating and cramping usually on the side with all the follies I had. I'm really tired towards the end of the day, and the other day i had nausea, but i figured it was the hcg shot since i think it can play preg. symptoms on me. idk, i don't eat alot, and have had headaches.. I'm getting really ancy to test next wed. I know that if i test earlier it's still the trigger shot in my system.~ 

*frisky*- Thank you!!! I'm excited, I'm wondering if my body release all 4 follies at trigger, since they said there were 4.. I'm getting really nervous but excited. 

Are you going to see what gender you are having or keep it a surprise? 


*betty*- we should keep track of our symptoms and see how we both compare through out the 2ww and keep us sane (hahaha)


----------



## friskyfish

Babyhead...fingers crossed you get a line in the days to come! 

Justwanting...Yes, I'm going to find out the gender, I'm too impatient not to. Although I'm fully prepared for hearing 'It's a boy' I'd die of shock if they Said otherwise! 

Betty...The doppler is AMAZING! I'm so happy I got one. My friend annoyed me a bit on the phone today, she's pregnant too. I told her I had ordered one as I was Worrying so much & she basically made me feel really stupid, even though she knows all I've been through, she was going on saying how she thinks it's a bad idea, she would become obsessed, what if I don't hear anything? Blah blah blahhh

I don't care anyway, it's right for me & will be nice for Aaron to listen to when he's home next week :) Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Frisky- we are wanting a girl, but idk, i think everyone expects a boy!! I want to do a gender revel party, idk if I'm pregnant yet, but I'm already planning lol


----------



## Babyhead

Thanks so much ladies. Af is rearing her ugly head tonight. So that's me out! I can't try for another year now because my course is due to start soon and lasts a year. Bummer! I don't think this is meant for me :( thank you all for your kind words and support. I hope that every one of you get your bfp soon. Love to you all xx


----------



## tinadecember

Babyhead im so sorry that AF is arriving, why the positive OPK?? That's madness! Hope you still stay on this thread though  

Frisky, I knew you'd love your doppler! Did you find the heartbeat easily? I became that obsessed with mine that I'd take it to work in my handbag and sneak a listen in the toilets on my break. . Crazy woman! ! Your friend should be being supportive, granted some women worry more than others because of their previous pregnancies, it's not the right thing for everyone but it was for me and it is for you! 

Last day in work today yessss then tomorrow me and mark are off to a wedding. No kids allowed though which I was quite angry about since its close family! So we've booked a hotel and we're going to make s day of it! Xx


----------



## iamamermaid

Hello, my ladies!
I hope you're all having an amazing Friday!
Just dropping by to let you know how excited I am that I have now bought OPKs! :happydance:
I'm going cray cray waiting to use them on CD13or 14 and I am just on CD7. Blah!

I'll check on your posts later, soon to be preggers! :)


----------



## tinadecember

yey for OPKs! Does your body never give you any signals Mermaid of when you're ovulating? My body is like an OPK in itself. I get terrible cramping for a few hours every cycle 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

I forgot to mention something! Mark said to me this morning "I was doing some reading last night on nicotine and the effect it has on infertility and it really does decrease sperm count and motility" 

Now Mark doesn't smoke cigarettes, he did do for a few years but gave up about 12 months ago. He still has an electric ciggie, the ones where you can buy different flavoured oils to put in and different strengths of nicotine. 

He's on one of the higher doses of nicotine and has been for 12 months! Lovely, maybe this is contributing hugely to his low sperm count and motility.

So he said once he's ran out of his last bottle of oil then that's it but he's super grumpy about it. He said "Imagine if you had to stop eating chocolate for the rest of your life!" I feel bad on him because his body has that constant craving but needs must! If he wants this baby then he HAS to stop end of xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello girls and happy Friday!!! :wohoo:

Babyhead, I'm so sorry AF has arrived :( could you not TTC whilst doing your course??? Just a thought :hug: to you xx

Mermaid, my OPks have just arrived, not that I ever got a proper positive, I just tend to go by my cramps and CM every month......

Frisky, please ignore other people when they are being negative..... Your friend may not require a Doppler, that is her choice, has she ever had a scare and had to rush through to A&E to get baba checked out?? It's not a nice experience, the Doppler puts your mind at rest, it's a genius invention and I only hope I can buy one soon :)

Want1more..... I can't believe you have four follies!!! Did they tell you that there is a very good chance of multiples??? Can you imagine QUADs???? Eeeeeeeek!!!! How would you feel about multiples?? I know you have had a very sad loss in the past with your twins :hugs:

I'm CD6, last clomid pill today and I've have some mild side effects, but all in all I feel good!!!! God, I hope this works!!!! :) :dust:


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... My oh smokes!!! I HATE it.... He smokes outside and has really cut down since we started TTC but he just can't stop, he gets very grumpy when he try's to give up :(
The fertility doctor has told him that stopping smoking would improve his spermies but they also told him that there is nothing wrong with his spermies so of course he thinks he has nothing to worry about.. I guess if someone said to me I could never have a glass of wine again I would be rather upset!!!! :wine:
Let me know how he gets on...... Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> Hello girls and happy Friday!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Babyhead, I'm so sorry AF has arrived :( could you not TTC whilst doing your course??? Just a thought :hug: to you xx
> 
> Mermaid, my OPks have just arrived, not that I ever got a proper positive, I just tend to go by my cramps and CM every month......
> 
> Frisky, please ignore other people when they are being negative..... Your friend may not require a Doppler, that is her choice, has she ever had a scare and had to rush through to A&E to get baba checked out?? It's not a nice experience, the Doppler puts your mind at rest, it's a genius invention and I only hope I can buy one soon :)
> 
> Want1more..... I can't believe you have four follies!!! Did they tell you that there is a very good chance of multiples??? Can you imagine QUADs???? Eeeeeeeek!!!! How would you feel about multiples?? I know you have had a very sad loss in the past with your twins :hugs:
> 
> I'm CD6, last clomid pill today and I've have some mild side effects, but all in all I feel good!!!! God, I hope this works!!!! :) :dust:


*Betty
*I could handle twins again, I have a natural set of twins, their 7.. and then of course yes, the one's i lost in 2011'.. All of them were under NO meds.... So another set, I would honestly feel like the twins I lost "came back".. sounds crazy but thats how i would feel. 

now, quads, I wouldn't be able to work.. :nope: that would be a crazy though and I would be in total shock... :happydance: however, we are just hoping for a pregnancy and a healthy one. :) 

Yesterday i had some af cramps... what felt like af.. however yesterday i was only 4dpt4dpiui... so i don't know what that was all about. It's still early for implantation too.. Boobs are SOOOOO TENDER, and let me tell you i've had the worse mood swings, i feel bad for dh and anyone near me.. :growlmad:


Other than that how are you feeling?





*Frisky*- really?!? don't worry about what others have to say. really, I am getting that doppler as soon as the clinic hears a heartbeat... It will def ease the mind.. others should prob just keep neg. comments to themselves. 


*Babyhead*- maybe just take clomid and have lots of sex.. you never know when you are busy-- it will usually happen faster.. ;)


----------



## wantjust1more

tinadecember said:


> I forgot to mention something! Mark said to me this morning "I was doing some reading last night on nicotine and the effect it has on infertility and it really does decrease sperm count and motility"
> 
> Now Mark doesn't smoke cigarettes, he did do for a few years but gave up about 12 months ago. He still has an electric ciggie, the ones where you can buy different flavoured oils to put in and different strengths of nicotine.
> 
> He's on one of the higher doses of nicotine and has been for 12 months! Lovely, maybe this is contributing hugely to his low sperm count and motility.
> 
> So he said once he's ran out of his last bottle of oil then that's it but he's super grumpy about it. He said "Imagine if you had to stop eating chocolate for the rest of your life!" I feel bad on him because his body has that constant craving but needs must! If he wants this baby then he HAS to stop end of xx



Tina- My dh doesn't smoke, however, for good measures he would take fish oil, and CQ10 vitamins. I also had him taking a multi too... I don't know if it helped however when we did iui they said after wash 70mill and 95% motility.. My RE told me with out assistance, a man will only ejaculate about 1-2 mill naturally.. With assistance really increases those chances. Don't give up and getting dh on some vitamins can't hurt only help!!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamamermaid

TINA.
I never really paid attention to my body during O before TTC, now I'm scratching my head, haha!
I know though that I get cramps here and there and I'm really hoping that's little eggy trying to get out. 
I sometimes wish I could turn back time just so I could really prepare for this journey, had I realized it's a little more complicated than I thought, boo-hoo.

About the smoking thing, it is true that it really affect the spermies because our friend whose dh is a rabid smoker really had an awful time conceiving but when he cut down on his cigs plus started a recommended diet, they got a beautiful dd after 7months of TTC!

BETTY.
Really nice to hear that you're doing great with Clomid! How long do you have to take it, btw? I'm so excited for you on this one! Fx, my lovely!!


----------



## iamamermaid

Hi, wantjust1more!
How are you, girly? :) Which CD are you on now?


----------



## wantjust1more

iamamermaid said:


> Hi, wantjust1more!
> How are you, girly? :) Which CD are you on now?

I'm doing good, mild symptoms.. cramps yesterday, and boobs are feeling full.. but i'm not getting my hopes up yet.. I'm on cd 18 and supposed to test on cd 24 ( 10dpt10dpiui) So will see. I don't really have symptoms that i feel are MAJOR.. kwim. 

How are you doing? what CD are you on?


----------



## charmattack

Evening all ladies, 

Sorry I've not been on for a while, I've been kept up to date with daily emails though.. I've had a mad few weeks, the day the OH was due to fly home he got rushed into hospital due to a infection in his face and it all swelled up.. He wasnt allowed to fly so didn't get home until Sunday.. He's all sorted now, just waiting for the would to heal so he can have the stitches removed as they had to cut a wound open that he had due to the infection.. Men lol! I've had my CD 21 blood results back, picked them up on Friday and I'm ovulating got a score of 36 had to have bloods taken on CD23 due to the bank holiday.. Prolactin levels were also normal and so was my fully blood count. My OH couldn't get checked due to being on antibiotics so we have till wait till June for that.. Not to far away though. I've also had a HORRBILE UTI (water infection) hahaha, one reason only for that to much BDing hahahaha!! We missed O this month due to the delayed flight so expecting AF on Monday &#55357;&#56862; 

Betty... Amazing news for the clomid, fingers crossed it works first cycle and this will be the month.. Bet you were excited to take your first one.. How have the side effects been?? 

Tina how are you? Are we still on the same cycle or have we gone off?? When is your next fertility apt? Can't be long away now?? 

Frisky, ignore all negative comments, as long as you're reassured and happy that's all that matters... Not long till the sexing scan... Eek! 

Welcome all the new ladies, hope you are all well? 

Oh AB... CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hope you have an amazing 9 months, you must be scared and so excited... Fingers crossed this little one sticks... Xxxx

Frisky... You be watching the game tomorrow? My OH is going to the match so he'll be either crying tears of happiness or sorrow... Fingers crossed its happiness he missed the last time they won the title as he was away in afghan xxxxx


----------



## charmattack

Anyone give a little light to my blood results? I'm not seeing my GP until 21st May.. As the 2nd GP I saw about my UTI so pretty useless lol.. 

It says..
Serum Progesterone - Ovulatory 36.0 nmol/L
Ref. range: Follicular phase <5 Luteal phase 5 -95 Luteal peak consistent with ovulation: 30 < 

All I can gather is that I ovulated no idea what the follicular phase and that is about?? Anyone know?? xxx


----------



## friskyfish

How's everyone doing?? 

Charm, welcome back my lovely!! Sorry to hear about your hubbys bad luck, hope he's ok now? And missing Ovulation...that's a bummer, but there will be other times. How long is hubby back for? His tests are in June, so that's only next month. I can't help with your blood results I'm afraid, I've no idea what they mean!! Sorry Xx 

Have you fitted back into the English way of life now ?? Yes, I'll be watching tomorrow....and feeling sick throughout!! Haha 

Tina, I hope your having a lovely time at the wedding & your hotel room isn't too bad! Haha Xx 

Babyhead, I'm sorry af arrived for you. Is this defiantly the end of your TTC journey for now?

Mermaids, how are you? Bet you wishing your cycle would hurry up! 

Just1more, how are your symptoms coming along? 

Betty, anything new with you my lovely?? 

Well Joe had a sleepover at his friends tonight, but his mum rang me at 11.30 as Joe felt sick, so I went to pick him up & he's now asleep next to me in my bed! Bless him x


----------



## wantjust1more

Good evening ladies (or morning depending where y'all are)

I'm cramping so bad, feels like strong af cramps... I feel like my ovary is going to pop.. I'm so cranky/mood swings like crazy, crampy stronger today (evening), and not to mention tired, and bloated... I could sleep for days... 


How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning everyone..... How is everyone today?
Wele back charm, we missed you chick!!! Not really sure about your results??? I know your progesterone looks good, I think Tina had her progesterone levels in the 90's, which is super good! I think anything over 30 means you have ovulated but don't quote me on that.... 
My head hurts today, I had some wine last night and its the first time I have had a drink in 2 weeks so I feel like I've been hit with a sledgehammer!! I'm not going to have a drink now until AF Arrives (hopefully she wont arrive!!) How does everyone else feel about alcohol and TTC??? I do love a glass of vino but thought I would give up drinking while I'm trying clomid.... Does everyone else have a little tipple???
I have has a few side effects from the clomid but nothing major the best side effect is that I have has loads more energy, I've not been so tired which is great!!! 
Right, I'm putting my wellies on and going out for a long walk to shake this naughty hangover!!!!
Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: want1more.... When are you going to test?????? I'm so excited for you, hopefully you will get your bfp very soon xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh betty, hope your walk fixes your hangover! In regards to drinking whilst TTC i had months where i was really good & months i was bad. In the months leading up to my bfp, i was bad, as it was xmas time and new year!! I even got really drunk on sailor jerry with az, to drown our sorrows as 2 lots of our friends told us they were pregnant! Unbeknown to me, i was actually pregnant then!!.....woops! 

Im not sure about drinking on clomid, saying that, my friend did have the odd glass of wine & hendriks gin, and shes now 5 months pregnant. I think its ok in moderation!! Im really missing not being able to have a drink! Cant wait till my first night out! Haha xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Lol betty, i drank throughout some if my ttc cycles... However, i stopped drinking and now I'm addicted to coffee.. I have 2 cups a day, and its hard to stop that.. 
I don't think its bad, but like frisky said, moderation. Sometimes might just have a bfp, because we are calmer when we drink (as in not thinking about anything)... 

I'm testing Wednesday, i can't test sooner because the trigger shot.. So doc said Wednesday and depending what it says, they'll do a blood test.. I'm so nervous.. 
Symptoms are crazy! So I'm hoping my body is up to something


----------



## wantjust1more

How are you guys doing?? 

Frisky-how you feeling?


----------



## tinadecember

Hello lovelies! Charm lovely to see you back lady! I think we're more or less at the same at stage, I'm a few days behind you though. Our next appointment is a week on Tuesday, cannot wait! Expecting that I'm not pregnant this cycle, nothing out of the ordinary just feel the same as I normally do before AF arrives. 

Betty when's ovulation? ? 

Xx


----------



## ab75

Hi, 
Charm I am excited but quite nervous. Hope your dh is ok.
I was quite drunk in this last 2ww and got my bfp 9 days later. That happened with dd1 too. Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Here is tonight's HPT-- there's something there but idk if it's the end of the trigger or something... of course i'm not supposed to test until wednesday, but couldn't hold it lol... I guess will see in the am if it's darker or lighter!:shrug::coffee:
 



Attached Files:







may 11th.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ab75

Good luck wantjust1more xx


----------



## friskyfish

wantjust1more said:


> Here is tonight's HPT-- there's something there but idk if it's the end of the trigger or something... of course i'm not supposed to test until wednesday, but couldn't hold it lol... I guess will see in the am if it's darker or lighter!:shrug::coffee:

Morning girls.....wanting, I definitely see the faintest of lines. Try and stay calm and remember it's still early. I pray that it gets darker for you my lovely Xx good luck x


----------



## friskyfish

I'm feeling fine, apart from Monday blues....but on the plus side, I'm a day closer to hubby being home. 6 more sleeps :) 

Did anyone watch that film bridesmaids last night?? Oh my God, it's the funniest film I've seen, laughed my head off! 

My sickness has gone now, just having moments where I'm really tired, like falling asleep standing up!! My boss text me yesterday too, saying she needs to know when I'm finishing & if I'm going back as she's heard I'm moving back home. 

Not that it makes a difference when I go back, it won't be a year till after I've had baby anyway & it's not as though she will struggle replacing me!! I'm not in a high powered job! Haha

I've decided to work till the end of July as this will fit in with school summer holidays, I'll only be 29 weeks, but I'll be alot bigger then and don't want to be standing on my feet for 6-7 hours at a time. I'm hoping I'll have no health complications before then. 
As for moving back, I told her I'd let her know, as soon as I know (bit of a white lie) we ARE moving back, but we really don't know the exact date or anything yet Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky I <3 bridesmaids!!! It's one of the best chick flicks there is, one of those films you can watch again and again and it doesn't get boring. 

Glad to hear that your sickness has subsided my dear! I finished work at 32 weeks when I was having Evie, I was struggling to get out of bed in the morning so thought ahhh fuck it and started my maternity leave early. 

wantjust1more, I can definitely see the start of something on that test! Hope it turns into a bright pink line over the coming days.

My AF is due around Friday, good thing really because I can't be arsed with period pains when I'm in work. Boobies are achey but that's about it. Just want next Tuesday to be over with then we know the next step!!

G.O.T tonight Betty!!! has anyone else been watching it?? xxx


----------



## charmattack

Morning ladies, 

Wantjust1more - I'm sure I can see something on that test, I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is your month lovely!! Xxx 

My OH flies back to Cyprus today at 1530 &#128532; Hopefully only until June as he should be back on a course, but not 100% sure yet.. Going to be lost without him. Settled back into English living well, I don't half miss the sunshine though, I forgot how much it rains in England especially Manchester hahahaha!

Frisky - pleased to hear that your sickness as finally subsided. I don't blame you finishing work in July at least you'll be well rested and get everything ready.. Soon be time to give birth &#128513; EKK! 

Tina - I've tried to watch GOT but it baffles my little mind, I've watched season 1 and half of season 2 all I can figure is that there are lots of lords and graces lol.. Maybe I'll wait till my OH is back for good and he can explain it too me lol.. 

AB - I bet you are nervous, bles you.. Have you been to the doctors or anything yet? Xx

I'm off to see my friends baby tomorrow, he's been very poorly and not long come out of hospital.. Can't wait to give him a huge squeeze &#128522; and perhaps listen to my ovaries explodes lol 

Hope you all have a good Monday xxxxxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Here is this morning's test-- I don't know if it's the trigger or not, so i'm just going to keep posting every mornings test lol... Today is 8dpiui/t.. Will see what happens ladies, thank you for all the "dust" and luck.
 



Attached Files:







may 12th 1.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tinadecember

Yep can see something again there, the faintest of pink lines! 

Just read a post in the 2WW section from a lady who's just got her BFP today, she said she had zero symptoms, she felt the exact same as she would before AF arriving. So I guess there's still hope! Felt achey in the ovary area today, probs due to AF arriving in the next few days. 

Ahh I feel totally sad this afternoon. There's a little girl from our town called millie rose, she's the same age as Evie and has neuroblastoma. She was diagnosed when she was just 18 months so of course has been having gruelling treatment since then to beat the cancer. A couple of months ago she was given the all clear only for a few weeks later it to come back. She's been on chemo for a few weeks now and they've just had the scan results back that the treatment isn't working so they're stopping the chemo. 

My heart's breaking for her poor family, her life is just beginning. How cruel to have it taken away. It terrifies me too, we just never know what's around the corner :(:( xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> I'm feeling fine, apart from Monday blues....but on the plus side, I'm a day closer to hubby being home. 6 more sleeps :)
> 
> Did anyone watch that film bridesmaids last night?? Oh my God, it's the funniest film I've seen, laughed my head off!
> 
> My sickness has gone now, just having moments where I'm really tired, like falling asleep standing up!! My boss text me yesterday too, saying she needs to know when I'm finishing & if I'm going back as she's heard I'm moving back home.
> 
> Not that it makes a difference when I go back, it won't be a year till after I've had baby anyway & it's not as though she will struggle replacing me!! I'm not in a high powered job! Haha
> 
> I've decided to work till the end of July as this will fit in with school summer holidays, I'll only be 29 weeks, but I'll be alot bigger then and don't want to be standing on my feet for 6-7 hours at a time. I'm hoping I'll have no health complications before then.
> As for moving back, I told her I'd let her know, as soon as I know (bit of a white lie) we ARE moving back, but we really don't know the exact date or anything yet Xx


NOW i have to watch it lol. I love good movies!

Well as far as your job goes, just leave it up in the air with your boss about when you are moving. At least you told her your plans. Even though you ARE truly moving. 
So i wouldn't even call it a white lie. lol just not giving definite information! :winkwink:


----------



## wantjust1more

tinadecember said:


> Yep can see something again there, the faintest of pink lines!
> 
> Just read a post in the 2WW section from a lady who's just got her BFP today, she said she had zero symptoms, she felt the exact same as she would before AF arriving. So I guess there's still hope! Felt achey in the ovary area today, probs due to AF arriving in the next few days.
> 
> Ahh I feel totally sad this afternoon. There's a little girl from our town called millie rose, she's the same age as Evie and has neuroblastoma. She was diagnosed when she was just 18 months so of course has been having gruelling treatment since then to beat the cancer. A couple of months ago she was given the all clear only for a few weeks later it to come back. She's been on chemo for a few weeks now and they've just had the scan results back that the treatment isn't working so they're stopping the chemo.
> 
> My heart's breaking for her poor family, her life is just beginning. How cruel to have it taken away. It terrifies me too, we just never know what's around the corner :(:( xxx

I feel bad just reading it.. How sad for these babies, and parents. makes my heart hurt :( 


symptoms of af and preg are so similar we don't think to notice it. Like boobs hurting, cramping, etc. Those are all af as well as pg. So it's so hard to diagnose which is which.. Praying for all of us, we get our bfps':happydance:


----------



## friskyfish

Hey charm, hope your ok & not too down about hubby....June will soon be here. Bet hubby was ecstatic after city's win yesterday! 

Wanting, I see the faintest of something... let's see how tomorrows test goes on. 

Tina, your not out till Af shows. I know what you mean about lack of symptoms, I hardly had any....I had more symptoms the other months when I wasn't pregnant! 

It's so sad about that little girl, it doesn't bear thinking about. Especially when it's so close to home. You really don't know what's around the corner Xx 

My boss was being a right bitch with me today, I can't stand her....I'm just going to work as long as I feel comfortable working, I'm not wasting my energy worrying about her....Roll on July!! Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Frisky- My dh has a Lieutenant who does not like him. And he also tells me when he gets home "i killed her with kindness"'... Seems to be working. Maybe do that :winkwink:
When is your next scan? it's finding out the babys gender right?


Tina- Don't give up until AF shows (or NOT)... We seem to be on the same "cycle" as i'm supposed to start Saturday sometime the weekend. So the tests are getting to me. 
Have you tested with a FRER yet?


Charm- I'm sure it's hard missing someone you love-- I miss my dh because he works 16 hours a day and gets maybe 2 days off. 
I bet England is way nicer than this desert i live in. I love the green!! 


I'm getting scared and nervous of a let down.. :af:
I think i'm just going to :sex: to get my mind off things lol


----------



## wantjust1more

Is it getting darker to you all??:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140512_164521_970.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ab75

It looks darker to me want. When did doc say trigger would all be gone? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooh yes, that looks darker! When can we be certain its a positive?? Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Yup darker again! eeek can we start to get excited yet??

wantjust1, I haven't taken an FRER because I never do! I always manage to hold out and see if AF comes, especially since Mark was diagnosed with the low sperm count/motility I guess I just expect it to be negative anyway.

Got some serious cramping going on this morning in my left ovary area, like pinching feelings no other symptoms though! I have a sneaky feeling that my AF is going to be a few days later than normal this cycle because I ovulated 2 days later than normal. So now I'm thinking she's coming in 5 days rather than 3 like my ticker says. 

I'm going watching Miley Cyrus tomorrow, Frisky I already know that you despise her haha! But I love her <3 I've booked Thursday off work so going to have a few drinks with my sister and have a boogie! so looking forward to it

AND WE'RE ON COUNTDOWN!!! our appointment is a week today yippee!!! :D:D:D


----------



## wantjust1more

ab75 said:


> It looks darker to me want. When did doc say trigger would all be gone? Xx

 She didn't say when it would be gone she just said test on Wednesday the 14th.. So not exactly sure... I'm not getting my hopes up at all


----------



## wantjust1more

friskyfish said:


> Ooooooh yes, that looks darker! When can we be certain its a positive?? Fingers crossed xxx

I guess with tomorrows blood test...
I'm nervous its just the trigger... Get my hopes up for nothing...


----------



## Kiwiberry

wantjust1more said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> It looks darker to me want. When did doc say trigger would all be gone? Xx
> 
> She didn't say when it would be gone she just said test on Wednesday the 14th.. So not exactly sure... I'm not getting my hopes up at allClick to expand...

Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## wantjust1more

tinadecember said:


> Yup darker again! eeek can we start to get excited yet??
> 
> wantjust1, I haven't taken an FRER because I never do! I always manage to hold out and see if AF comes, especially since Mark was diagnosed with the low sperm count/motility I guess I just expect it to be negative anyway.
> 
> Got some serious cramping going on this morning in my left ovary area, like pinching feelings no other symptoms though! I have a sneaky feeling that my AF is going to be a few days later than normal this cycle because I ovulated 2 days later than normal. So now I'm thinking she's coming in 5 days rather than 3 like my ticker says.
> 
> I'm going watching Miley Cyrus tomorrow, Frisky I already know that you despise her haha! But I love her <3 I've booked Thursday off work so going to have a few drinks with my sister and have a boogie! so looking forward to it
> 
> AND WE'RE ON COUNTDOWN!!! our appointment is a week today yippee!!! :D:D:D

I don't know when i/we can get excited.. This is so nerve racking... 
I'm scared is not true.. :( 

Well, I'm praying we end up getting bfp's this month.. I want to go get a frer, but I'm kinda thinking all this was the trigger.. My heart tells me to wait until af is missing, but my brain is saying "keep poas"... So frustrating... 


And i hate miley, my gosh, my daughter used to like her and now i cant stand what she's become.. 

But at least you're going to relax lol!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Kiwiberry said:


> wantjust1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> It looks darker to me want. When did doc say trigger would all be gone? Xx
> 
> She didn't say when it would be gone she just said test on Wednesday the 14th.. So not exactly sure... I'm not getting my hopes up at allClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck hun! :hugs:Click to expand...

 Thank you so much!!


----------



## tinadecember

I like that she is different and doesn't stick to the "normal" popstar boundries. I just like people who will put on a good show when you go to see them live because I've seen so many people and been bored out of my mind. I understand where people are coming from though when they say they dislike her. At least she can sing live though hey! 

I am really crossing my fingers for you hun that this isn't just your body playing tricks on you. I'd give it a couple more days now until you test again and if it's darker next time then I guess it's a pretty reliable indication that you are :) xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Wow!!! Look what I've missed!!!! Want1more, are you going in for bloods tmrw??? Oh my word! I'm hoping that this is it for you! I have everything crossed, please keeping poas, I love looking at your tests, positive vibes your way chick!!!
Tina, one week till your app! Whoop!!!! Fingers crossed you won't need the app and you get your bfp.... 
Frisky, your boss sounds like an utter bitch! Try and ignore her (I know easier said than done!!!) won't be long before you are outta there....
BRIDESMAIDS - funniest film ever!!! 
Charm.... How are you feelings after hubby has gone back??? When is he next home??
I'm going for my scan on Thursday morning to see if I have any juicy eggs! Fingers crossed... I've been a bit pre occupied as my Granda was taken into hospital on Friday, he is getting on (he's 89) and I think his body is starting to give up a bit, bless him. Then when I was at the hospital visiting my Granda last night we got a call saying my uncle was being brought in by ambulance! Anyway, he has an infection, I'm sure he will be ok but they are both in the same hospital on the same ward! All good fun!
Is everyone loving this weather? I'm just sat outside watching my little girl cause havoc on the garden. She is using her slide as a climbing frame, I'm sure she should have been a boy!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Is the weather nice by you Betty?? It's terrible here! It's been non stop raining for about a week!!! 

Sending good luck vibes for your scan, with any luck there will be some lovely juicy eggs waiting, what happens then?? 

Sorry to hear about your grandad & uncle! My word what are the chances of them both being admitted on the same day and ending up on the same ward! Good thing though that it's nothing too serious with either of them

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

It's been pretty crap (weather wise) here but today it's glorious!! I'm being naughty and eating ice cream in the garden!! 
I'm not sure what happens, if I have some nice follicles I don't know if they will give me a trigger shot or what??? They didn't say, I'm just hoping that it works for us within the next 3 cycles :) fingers and tors crossed!

I'm hosting a baby shower for one of my friends on Saturday, she is due next month and having a little boy and my other friend has just gave birth to a little girl and she is bringing her to the shower! Think I'm gonna burst with baby envy!!! Only kidding, I can't wait and it's both their first babies, I'm so happy for them


----------



## wantjust1more

Ugh tina lol i tested again this morning!!! I'm so nervous that my body is playing tricks. I wanted to get a frer and a digi just to be sure. 

Betty!! you're back! lol-- Yes, I'm not sure if its the trigger lingering or if it's for real. I'm so nervous. I will post the picture from this morning. 
How are you doing? What cd are you on now? 

The weather here in NM is rain/snow mix.. .it's so cold. I like it.. makes me happy.


----------



## Bettyt63

Want1more, where in the world are you chick??? I hate the cold, I wish I lived in a warmer country!!!
Can I ask, what did did you get your trigger shot??? I'm currently Cd10 and will have my scan on CD12 so let's see if this clomid has worked!!! Have you tried a digi test or a frer???? What CD are you on today? Eeeeek! I'm hoping this is it!!! PS: post a pic xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

What day that was meant to say???


----------



## wantjust1more

Here is the test from this morning.. What do you all think :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







may 13th.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> Want1more, where in the world are you chick??? I hate the cold, I wish I lived in a warmer country!!!
> Can I ask, what did did you get your trigger shot??? I'm currently Cd10 and will have my scan on CD12 so let's see if this clomid has worked!!! Have you tried a digi test or a frer???? What CD are you on today? Eeeeek! I'm hoping this is it!!! PS: post a pic xxxx

In Albq, New Mexico. It's crazy weather here. I'm telling you! this is all i'm doing :coffee:

I got the trigger on may 4th. was getting opks pos, then neg, then pos. So they decided to do the trigger. On sat the 3rd, they saw that i had 4 follies ready so thats when they did the shot. :thumbup:

Praying that the clomid has worked- i know that it worked to get my some eggs and mature them! :happydance:

I think i'm going today for a frer and or a digi. I'm so scared girl that this is just the left over trigger. but i test tomorrow (as per what the doc said) 

Did you see the picture that i posted?


----------



## ab75

Want, I hope that this is it for you.
Betty, good luck at your scan.
Frisky, good luck at your scan.
Tina, good luck at your appt. And enjoy Miley.
Charm, hope dh gets home soon so you can start ttc again and hope your friends baby is ok.
xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Want1more.... There is a line for sure!!! I just hope it's not left over hcg from your trigger shot!!!! Please keep us posted with your other tests and I'm sending you plenty of :dust: 
I'm just about to go to my aqua jog class, really can't be bothered but need to get this 'not so' yummy mummy tummy a little bit flatter!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Betty your probably right... Just took adigi and said, not pregnant.. So I'm out.. Now to wait.. :( 

I might hibernate.. I can't take this anymore


----------



## ab75

Everyone says digi's aren't as sensitive, you are not out! Try again with non digi tomorrow xx


----------



## wantjust1more

ab75 said:


> Everyone says digi's aren't as sensitive, you are not out! Try again with non digi tomorrow xx

I did it with afrer too, and that one was negative.. Dh said my urine wasn't dark.. 

Idk, i think i just need to prepare myself... Get ready for af.. :cry:


----------



## ab75

I really hope you are wrong, but I know what you mean about preparing yourself. Maybe that is all the trigger out now and you will get a clear bfp in next couple of days xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Want..... What CD are you on??? Digi's are no good for testing early, they are not reliable at all..... You're still in with a chance, don't lose hope. If AF is not due till the weekend it's still very early to test..... Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

ab75- Thank you:hugs: its so hard to not to prepare myself for a bfn.. It's the same Neg. i've been seeing for 3 years and idk why i even got my hopes up.. :cry: I guess you all are right I should just wait to see what happens. 

Bettyt63- I'm on Cd 22. and did iui/trigger on cd 13.. I guess you're right about being early, but it's so hard not to get emotional over this. I've been emotionally eating all day, and crying.. :cry:


Thank you ladies for being there for me these last couple of days. It's so nice to know that I can vent/talk to you all:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

I agree with the girls want1, it's far too early to get a positive on a digi! As for the FRER, some women don't get BFPs on FRERs until about 14DPO and even then it's still light. Every woman is different remember that! You can implant any time upto 12DPO and then it would take another 48 hours for HCG to build high enough to see a positive on a test.

You're not out until AF shows, I know it's tough and we're all here for you chick. sending big hugs 

I'm certainly not feeling pregnant at all, AF due at the weekend I think. I don't mind if it doesn't happen this cycle if I'm being honest because I know we're seeing the infertility specialist on Tuesday. 

Betty how are you feeling? Any ovulation symptoms showing their face? xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mine was really really light at 18DPO.


----------



## wantjust1more

tinadecember said:


> I agree with the girls want1, it's far too early to get a positive on a digi! As for the FRER, some women don't get BFPs on FRERs until about 14DPO and even then it's still light. Every woman is different remember that! You can implant any time upto 12DPO and then it would take another 48 hours for HCG to build high enough to see a positive on a test.
> 
> You're not out until AF shows, I know it's tough and we're all here for you chick. sending big hugs
> 
> I'm certainly not feeling pregnant at all, AF due at the weekend I think. I don't mind if it doesn't happen this cycle if I'm being honest because I know we're seeing the infertility specialist on Tuesday.
> 
> Betty how are you feeling? Any ovulation symptoms showing their face? xxx


Good Morning ladies!! I feel better today, still :cry: but drinking my :coffee: and feel grateful for you all!! :hugs:

Tina- I feel better today (a little) but i felt like you all gave me hugs yesterday letting me know it's going to be okay. Thank you for reminding that I still could be early. I'm going to wait it out like you, af is due this weekend, and if nothing (praying) then i'll test next monday. But i think i'm going to hold off. Today i'm 10dpiui/t So i'm going to wait at least until 14 dpiui/t to test again. 
When did you ovulate do you know?


Kiwiberry-- thank you for sharing, because sometimes I freak out and i think i just need to be patient and let me body rest (mentally)... I'm off to go for a jog this morning, i stopped exercising this month to see if i was pushing myself too hard. But doc said i can run... So I think i'm off. 

Thank you all again, for everything. Makes me feel better to know that you all know where i'm coming from. 



On another note: I've been blowing off my job- sounds bad i know- but i work for family, and my parents don't really care about us (my brother and I) they care about any revenue. I understand it's a business however, I believe that you have to treat your employees well, or they'll leave. The only reason why i'm still hanging there is because i'm in school for nursing and i'm able to come and go when i need be. My DH used to work there too, he used to run the place, and when my dad, and mom would hold things over our head, he had enough and found another job.. They still get upset that he left. I just don't know how to explain to my parents that if they treat us like crap, no one is going to want to stay. I've tried to talk to them before but it's like talking to a brick wall. 

anyway, just needed to get that off my chest lol :blush:

How are you all doing?:hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

Want1... I think you're making the right decision holding out to test, you can end up torturing yourself if you test everyday! 

I ovulated on CD17 so I think I'm around 9DPO today thereabouts. I know I'm feeling not pregnant but there's still about 4 days in which implantation could happen technically! Just wait and see hey xx


----------



## wantjust1more

tinadecember said:


> Want1... I think you're making the right decision holding out to test, you can end up torturing yourself if you test everyday!
> 
> I ovulated on CD17 so I think I'm around 9DPO today thereabouts. I know I'm feeling not pregnant but there's still about 4 days in which implantation could happen technically! Just wait and see hey xx

I just think that if we are pregnant- we are pregnant. waiting it out won't hurt, and testing just makes my emotions rise higher.. 

So we are about the same.. How long are your cycles. Mine average about 26days. 

I'm not feeling pregnant, and i don't have any symptoms. I have a feeling i'm not pregnant, because my face is breaking out, always happens before af. Another reason why i just want to hold off.


----------



## Bettyt63

I agree with Tina, hold of testing want1more, especially if its driving you insane! This whole process is so bloody stressful!!!! It's not fair :(
It must be hard working for your parents, I guess family feel they don't have to treat you the same as 'normal' employees but of course they should.... How long do you have left studying for your nursing??? Could you look for another job??? 
CD11 for me today, no ovulation signs at all but I'm going for my scan tmrw at 9am so let's see what is happening in there!!!! Fingers crossed... Xxxxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Sending you tones of luck betty on your scan! Hope it's good news  

Want1, I have 28-30 day cycles. Think I'm about 10DPO today, woken up with throbbing pains in my boobies. Got very very drunk last night. Managed to sneak a bottle of southern comfort into the arena which went down far too easily so we started on the wine and before I knew it I was steaming! I've got the day off work today but evies off nursery too so no rest for me, time to do my mummy duties xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hahahaaaa Tina, after I've had my baby...I'm coming on a night out with you to cause some havoc!! Although not to a Miley Cyrus gig!! ;) Hope you had a good night though! X I can't say anything about music.....I've rediscovered my love for Eminem, got his CD blasting out now whilst I clean the house, the neighbours must think I'm a right weirdo!! The baby's first word will be Fuck!! Haha Xx 

Betty, good luck today lovely, I've everything crossed! Xx 

Wanting, how's things? Have you tested again? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Tina, how is the hangover??? I feel for ya honey.... I reckon an afternoon nap is required!!!! 
I've been for my scan and kinda good news.... I have 3 juicy follicles, 2 are the same size and one is slightly smaller. The nurse who saw me this morning said that they don't advise having sex when there are more than 2 follicles as there is a chance of having triplets but she said she will chat to the consultant and show him my scan and the consultant will call me this afternoon to tell me if its ok to try this month or to jut let this month go....... Now, my head is saying TRIPLETS, mini stroke material, stress forever x 3 etc, etc.... But my heart is saying that we should still try as its been over two years and I just want a baby so bad..... I know you can't really advise me but what are your thoughts??? Want1more, what do you think??? You had four follicles and did they say anything to you about the risks??? 
I guess I just wait and see what the consultant says but I will be gutted if he says to not try this month :( BUT on a positive note, at least the clod has worked and that for me is a very good thing :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Fuck it girls!!!! I don't care what the consultant says I'm going for it!!! I've waited too long, I'm not going to waste this opportunity, I've just been reading online and it says there's a 5% chance of fertilising all eggs, that's so low!!! And after all this time I would be surprised if even one gets fertilised! So, I leave the rest up to destiny...... :)


----------



## friskyfish

Im soooooo glad you put that second post up then betty!! Haha......of course you should go for it!! Seems insane to suggest otherwise!! .....And if its triplets? Well, cross that bridge when you get to it! So happy the clomid has worked!! Now go and get down & dirty with your hubby!! ;) xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Betty!! I'm so glad you are going for it!!! My doc said nothing about "not bad because I had 4 follies"... She still triggered, and iui.. So screw your doctor lol 

Frisky- I haven't tested, I called the doctor and they said 'you shouldn't be testing yet, you just had iui last week, don't test until the 19th'.... 
So glad that I have some hope left... 

Tina- I so felt like drinking yesterday, but didn't, instead went to bed at 7pm.. how you feel now.. ??? My cycles are from 26 to 30 so all depends.. My nipples are so sore.... Just my nipples.. So weird. Other than that nothing...


----------



## tinadecember

Betty! Brilliant news from your scan  I agree with you though, you'd be insane not to go for it. It's like being given the chance of IVF and the consultant saying "there's a higher chance of multiples with IVF" then you deciding you didn't want to. This is your chance, grab it with both hands my dear! 

I feel much better now girls! Not used to drinking so much, I was in a bad state haha. My sister was worse though, she never has more than a couple of drinks until last night, I'm a bad influence! She had a job interview today too haha and she got the job! I think it was all the wine 

Boobies still very sore, AF is due from tomorrow onwards.

Frisky! Eminem reminds me of my youth, I used to love him when I was in my teens. Your neighbours will learn to embrace it! Xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Tina- I SOOOO want to drink!! Do you think drinking this late would do harm haha. I know dumb question... I need to relax. DH goes back to work and works 16 hr days so I don't have time to relax and just chill. 

So glad your sister got the job, drinking might of helped her nerves lol


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm having a vino girls!!! Sod it!!! I need the stress release! 
Consultant called me back to say that the smaller follicle shouldn't mature but the other two hopefully will so chance of multiples but, I mean, it's still such a small chance of even catching one egg so I would be stupid not to go for it! They have booked me in for another scan on Monday to see what's happening. I have to say, even if I don't get my long awaited BFP the fertility clinic have been amazing to us :)
I hope we all get our BFPs together (before baby fish is born!!!) that would be so amazing!!! Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck sweetie! Hope all goes well at your scan!


----------



## wantjust1more

Girls, I'm having a melt down... 
Just found out my dh's friends wife is pregnant, AGAIN, THIS time with triplets naturally, will be 8/9 kids for her.. She doesn't work, and just sits at home watching the kids.. I feel like all my hard work going to school, working, i should just do the same thing... Maybe I'll have better luck. I deleted my fb, and am pissed off at dh.. I don't even know why.. Just mad.. Crying and furious... Ugh, when can i just get our rainbow babies.. So freaking unfair!!!! 

Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls, hope everyone's had a lovely day in the sunshine! We've been out for a family meal by the canal where my mum lives, so stuffed right now watching eastenders in bed! 

Wantjust, we all feel your pain dear and were all here for you. It's tough, so difficult to avoid pregnancy announcements in this society especially with bloody Facebook! You never know yet though, you could be joining her soon! Have you had any more symptoms? 

It's AF due date today, though like I said I can see it happening on Sunday. No signs she's coming as yet but no pregnancy signs either. Give it a couple of days and I'll be doubled over with cramps you just wait! 

Anyone upto anything nice this weekend? I believe it's gonna be glorious weather! Xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Thats why i love you girls you are so dang um' positive! 

As far as symptoms, no... just my face breaking out, and bloating... I lost a pound so thats good lol ! 

I don't have anymore tests, and i was looking back and with my miscarriage i didn't get a positive on a frer and it was faint until the day of my missed period. So i think i'm just going to wait it out as long as possible. I'm so emotional though. REALLY emotional.. I'm sure damn af is coming. UGH... I'm trying to think positive, but that post really got the best of me! 


How are you all doing?


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no wanting!! I deleted my FB for the same reason last year. Both my sister in laws told me they were pregnant around the same time too!! It's everywhere! Xx can feel your pain as I remember it well! X keep smiling, have that VINO! 
Try your best to keep from testing, the doctor said to test the 19th didn't they? Which is Monday Xx 

Tina, your day sounds lovely by the canal! Betty how you feeling? 
Ab, your quiet?? Hope all's good. X 

Sorry for short post, my batteries about to die Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls and happy Friday to you all....
Want1more..... I'm so sorry you're feeling down... Chin up babe, you're totally not out yet, fingers crossed you get that BFP on Monday :)
Pregnancy and birth is all around me at the moment! My two close friends have just had babies and I'm hosting a baby shower tmrw for one if my other friends, ah, nothing like a slap in the face hey girls????!!! 
Girls, this month so far has been really good. My DH seems to be putting in so much effort, he is the one telling me when we need to DTD and he seems a bit different about the whole TTC thing. Anyway, it's good, it takes the pressure off me a bit!!!
Right, I'm off to bed as I'm up at 5am for work :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

wantjust1more said:


> Girls, I'm having a melt down...
> Just found out my dh's friends wife is pregnant, AGAIN, THIS time with triplets naturally, will be 8/9 kids for her.. She doesn't work, and just sits at home watching the kids.. I feel like all my hard work going to school, working, i should just do the same thing... Maybe I'll have better luck. I deleted my fb, and am pissed off at dh.. I don't even know why.. Just mad.. Crying and furious... Ugh, when can i just get our rainbow babies.. So freaking unfair!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent

That must be so hard to deal with, sorry you are having such a rough time :hugs:


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls would you say this was a positive OPk??? I'm only CD14....???????
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 5


----------



## friskyfish

That looks positive to me betty!! Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> Girls would you say this was a positive OPk??? I'm only CD14....???????

 Looks positive!!!!! Get to bd'ing!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Good morning girls!! 

So i feel so much better.. Dh and i talked, cried, and just got it out there will keep trying if I'm not pregnant.. avoiding to the last few cycles af is due today.. I didn't have my usual af cramps at night, that's what i normally look for. But I'm really doubting this cycle.. I just feel "out"... 
Dh and everyone around me is very optimistic, positive, while there's me being negative.. Will see, i give it a couple of days.. 

How are you all?


----------



## Bettyt63

Ah balls!!! Today is the only day we are not going to be able to DTD!!!!! I've been at work, my nieces first holy communion and now I'm just waiting for the girls to come round for the baby shower and my OH is out now with the boys for the night!!!!! :(
We have done it every day up until today and can continue tmrw, hopefully I will get a stronger positive tmrw....
Want1more..... Hope you're feeling better...it's good to let it all out!!!! Fingers tightly crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## wantjust1more

thank you betty! I just feel out, and took another test today digital (all I have) and :bfn: again.. So i'm pretty sure af is on her bloody way.. I'm so hurt, all this damn ttc and to be shot down again.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! Betty that OPK looks pretty positive to me  how exciting! 

I've had some cramping this afternoon which I normally get the day before my AF so I'm guessing she's gonna be here tomorrow. Ahh well least I can have a drink on our week away that's one good thing. There's nothing worse than sitting there when everyone else is rotten and you're as sober as a friggin judge! And it's only 3 more days till our appointment. 

How gorgeous has the weather been today? ?? Done nothing but lay in the sun allllll day xxx


----------



## charmattack

Morning all ladies, 

How are you all? 

Betty that OPK definitely looks positive to me!

I'm just finishing AF she decided to show up 5 days late this month, which was rather annoying on a plus note I had no AF pains at all and she's nearly gone already.. Going to see my GP on Wednesday to talk about my tests results and to see if my OH can get a referral letter without seeing them as it's bit mean not DTD for 4 days when he's only back for a week in June.. Fingers bloody crossed lol. 

Want1, any news on a BFP? 

Tina has AF showed up for you yet? 

Frisky hope you and baby fish are doing well 

Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Charm, yes AF has arrived this morning. 3 days later than normal! I was expecting it to be late though because I ovulated later than normal. I'm cramping :-( Just took some ibuprofen and some chocolate haha 

Crossing my fingers that there's something they can do about your hubbys appointment! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls, how is everyone? Did everyone thoroughly enjoy the glorious weekend? 
We had such a great weekend, spent time with friends/family and me and OH even had a few hours to ourselves while our little girl when to her grandparents, was sooooo lovely!!!
Just got back from the hospital, had my scan and had one mature follicle, the others didn't mature so at least I got one good one!!! My OPk was positive on Saturday so it looks like I have ovulated so I'm saying today is CD1. Only bad news is that the doctor told me today that if no pregnancy occurs this cycle then I have to go in and have my cyst removed (it has got bigger) so no clomid for next cycle and a laparoscopy instead :( another reason to hope and pray for a BFP!!!! 
Tina - sorry AF arrived :( when is your appointment??? I'm hoping you get some answers and a plan for you and hubby.... 
Charm - that's crap is you and hubby can't DTD while he is home.... Hope you get that sorted chick!!!
Want1more - what going on chick??? Have you tested again??? Any news????
:)


----------



## tinadecember

Our appointment is tomorrow Betty wahoooo!!! I'm so relieved it's almost here, I've been counting down the days for weeks. 

I assume the first thing they're gonna do is repeat his sperm analysis and then once the results are back we will decide where to go from there. I was reading about couples with male infertility problems and believe it or not some are offered clomid! I guess it's due to more than 1 egg possibly being released therefore making it easier for what healthy sperm there is to fertilize. It's at 3pm tomorrow so of course I will be online straight afterwards to let you all know how I've got on.

Woohoo for ovulation!! At least there was one egg Betty, that's brilliant news. Let the symptom spotting begin haha. I'm excited for you, it'd be fabulous if it happened in the first cycle. 

Can't wait to get out of work in an hours time. This is gonna sound really horrid but I'm having a terrible period.. I had to leave work at lunch to buy some more underwear because in the space of an hour my period had leaked right through my tampon and soaked my underwear :-( Not good! I don't normally have super heavy ones like this. Going to go home take a hot bath and snuggle with my girl I think. 

Might see if I can get some ben and jerrys on the way home too hahaha xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Tina- booo for af! but on to next cycle with FX'd!! always hoping for better outcomes! 

betty-one is better than none!! whoop whoop! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend as well. We didn't do much, DH worked all weekend. Me and the kids stayed home and vegged out. Went to church on sunday (needed to clear some thoughts) LOL always helps to be reminded. 

SOOOOO-- af is still missing. cd 28 today. Expecting her tomorrow.. Sadly. :cry: i just have this feeling she'll be here. I'm "wet" like she will be, so in my gut feeling, i'm ready, bought the tampons and all... now just waiting it out. 

I don't want to test until Wednesday. Doc said tomorrow the 20th, but idk girls there is so much doubt in me. I REALLY WANT to test, but if I see a :bfn: I def know she'll be on her way, so i'm just waiting... better to wait anyway.


----------



## tinadecember

Wantjust, loving your new profile picture beautiful lady :) 

Any news on pending AFs arrival? Hope she stays away for you dear. 

Today is the day! our first appointment with the infertility specialist. I'm super excited!! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Love your profile pic want1more!!!! 
Tina.... Good luck for today chick and let us know what they say :) xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Thank you ladies!! 
Well usually af comes because i feel cramping at night.. 

Nothing!!! Cd29 today.. 
I'm so confused.. I still feel like she's coming because I'm wet.. But no cramping like af cramps, just feels like ovary cramps.. 
Oh, i pray she's gone! 16dpiui/t today


----------



## tinadecember

when are you going to test??? xx


----------



## wantjust1more

tinadecember said:


> when are you going to test??? xx

 When i get to work.. I guess lol.. I left my test there.. I kinda wanna see if af shows today.. Got abfn yesterday so I'm really nervous to see another bfn..


----------



## wantjust1more

This cycle 
cd 23 nothing
cd 24- cervix high, hungry, cravings, moodiness
cd 25- gas, acne
cd 26 cramps, feeling wet, have a feeling af is coming, acne, gas, CM, irritability, breast tenderness
cd 27- gas, mild cramps, wet
cd 28- gas, acne, irritability, cramps, CM, high cervix, bfn, feeling like af is coming. Feeling wet
Cd29-feeling wet, boobs hurt in the middle of the night, ovary cramping, acne, gas, cervix high and back.


Last cycle I reported-
cd 23- no CM, doesn't feel like af is coming. Bloating and cramps
cd 24- Doesn't feel like af is coming, hardly any acne, feeling bloated, cramps.. 
cd 25- queasiness
cd 1- af started 

Cycle before in march 
cd 23- cramps, CM, bloating and acne
cd 24-nothing 
Cd 25- queasiness, gas, cramps, night sweats, acne
cd 26- CM, cramps, fatigue
cd27- burning in the uterus, SOO agitated, I KNOW af is coming, CM, cramps, bloating
C28- sleepy, acne, fatigue, cramps, diarrhea, backaches.


----------



## Bettyt63

Any news want1more????? 
Tina, how was your app????

Girls I'm a little confused, not sure if anyone can help???? I had my positive OPK on Saturday (CD14) and since then all negatives but today I have the worst cramps, really painful in my ovaries and a dull ache in my back (today is CD17) so does that mean I'm ovulating now???? Also, when I went for
My scan on Monday the consultant told me that my good follicle was 26mm and I've been reading online (god damn the Internet!!!!!) that big follicles normally turn into cysts or are difficult for the sperm to fertilise???? So basically I'm feeling a bit disheartened :( I think I best DTD again today to cover all my tracks and then drive myself insane over the next two weeks! God, this process is so much fun!!!!!! NOT!!!!!!! :)


----------



## wantjust1more

Just tested another bfn! 

So will keep waiting it out. as long as she's away i'm fine. I'll wait another week...:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls I'm back from my appointment, been really busy tonight with a grumpy 3 year old so only just managed to get on. 

The consultant we saw was really great. He explained that the thing he is most concerned about is marks sperm count. Its 15mill and should be 20mill at the least. He had a good feel of marks danglies haha and said they felt fine and these are the next steps for us.. 
Blood test for mark to check his hormone levels
An ultrasound of marks bits and pieces to make sure there's no blockages
2 more sperm analysis tests a week apart 
An ultrasound on me to check my tubes and rule out any problems

We've been given another appointment in 10 weeks time which feels like aggggesss away to discuss all of the results and what happens next for us. 

Wantjust sorry to see another BFN :-( BUT!! You're not out until that AF shows. What's your longest ever cycle been? 

Betty hmmm that situation is a tricky one. From personal experience I get the cramps within 24 hours of ovulation. Normally when I have cramps I would get a positive opk and within 24 hours my CM has gone from EWCM to creamy then I know ovulation has happened. Do you still have EWCM? are your boobs sore? That's normally a pretty good sign that ovulation has happened too xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Tina- honestly i don't remember. They've been from 26-28 days.. So I'm going to wait another week.. I'm definitely not buying any tests.. 
I really feel like she's coming lol


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... That's great that they are doing all those tests (not so much for mark!!! It's normally the women getting poked and prodded in all kinds of places!!!) do you feel better now??? 10 weeks sounds a long time but it will fly by, and it's something to look forward too.... Maybe just try and relax and have fun in these next couple of cycles :)

I'm all confused, my body is going crazy.... I have really bad cramps and bloating, feels like I've just started AF!!! Just starting to have massive doubts, why can't I just chill out and see what happens! I'm driving myself crazy!!! :(


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> Tina.... That's great that they are doing all those tests (not so much for mark!!! It's normally the women getting poked and prodded in all kinds of places!!!) do you feel better now??? 10 weeks sounds a long time but it will fly by, and it's something to look forward too.... Maybe just try and relax and have fun in these next couple of cycles :)
> 
> I'm all confused, my body is going crazy.... I have really bad cramps and bloating, feels like I've just started AF!!! Just starting to have massive doubts, why can't I just chill out and see what happens! I'm driving myself crazy!!! :(

I rememeber have af cramps around 5dpiui and i was on 100mg of clomid.. I feel the same way.. Missing af, and bfn's.. I don't know what to think other than praying something is forming. I want to call the doctor but i always feel like i'm blowing up their phones lol so i'm going to wait until the weekend and see whats up since I keep saying she's coming. lol.. I really do feel like she is.. I had ovary cramping today. So idk.. :dohh:


----------



## wantjust1more

charmattack said:


> Morning all ladies,
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Betty that OPK definitely looks positive to me!
> 
> I'm just finishing AF she decided to show up 5 days late this month, which was rather annoying on a plus note I had no AF pains at all and she's nearly gone already.. Going to see my GP on Wednesday to talk about my tests results and to see if my OH can get a referral letter without seeing them as it's bit mean not DTD for 4 days when he's only back for a week in June.. Fingers bloody crossed lol.
> 
> Want1, any news on a BFP?
> 
> Tina has AF showed up for you yet?
> 
> Frisky hope you and baby fish are doing well
> 
> Xxx

Hey charm- still showing up negative hpts, so maybe I'm acting like you 5 days late.. Guess I'll just keep waiting.. What symptoms did you have?


----------



## tinadecember

Betty are you sure it isn't implantation cramping?? what day did you think that you ovulated on.. crossing my fingers for you dear, you deserve a bit of bloody luck! 

I feel much more relieved and relaxed now the appointment is over with. You're right, 10 weeks will fly by especially since I've got loads on with my week away then it's our wedding anniversary and Evie's birthday. I'm just going to stay calm and keep thinking that with any luck we will have our BFP before the end of the year. You never know, one of those 15mill spermies may make their way to the egg before our appointment! 

What lovely weather again today! And I'm stuck in work. I've sent Evie to nursery in shorts and t-shirt, it had better stay nice or I'll feel like a bad mother haha xx


----------



## wantjust1more

:witch: came happily this morning. on to next cycle-- like i said... i know my body. :growlmad:


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh so sorry chick, sending you tonnes of luck for your next try xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Nurse stated we are going to one more cycle of iui the same way.. It's not like we can do ivf, so they will do iui when i say to stop lol.. It's my time, money, and energy, all they have to do is administer it.


----------



## Bettyt63

Want1more.....im so sorry, that's rubbish!!!! :( hope she is being kind to you and not causing too much pain!!!! 
I'm having really bad cramps and bloating, was really bad yesterday, not as bad today but still very much there, feel rubbish!!! I think it's a clomid side effect.... 
I feel we have done as much as we can this cycle but as seen as I'm not having any progesterone testing done its not even confirmed that my follie released an egg..... I guess only time will tell.... I will be testing on Sunday 1st June..... :)
How is everyone???? All good I hope :)


----------



## charmattack

Sorry to hear AF got you want1, fingers are crossed that the next cycle will bring you your BFP. 

Betty, sorry to hear about all the bloating you are getting, you must feel awful, let's hope it's a little bean making a welcome &#55357;&#56842; can't wait for you to test!!! 

Tina how is AF treating you this cycle? 

I couldn't go to my doctors apt to discuss my results as I had a social review to do in work, so had to cancel it and can't go now until the start of June.. Not too far away thankfully but very annoying, as they knew I had an apt but no one would go in for me &#55357;&#56852; PAH! My OH is in a mood at the minute, from being tired, I feel useless as I'm miles away and he takes it out on me being all grumpy on the phone and that &#55357;&#56852; not a lot I can do though until he comes out of it apart from be here when he needs me.. Just upsets me when he's like this! In work for another 2 days then finally get 2 days off.. Been in 4 days straight by Friday and I'm full of cold so have 0 energy lol... Sorry to go on lol...

Hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Charm, nice to see you back :) ahhh aren't men just grumps! I think that's men in general but like you said all you can do is be there for him. He will be home before you know it.

My OH has given up smoking completely cold turkey, he's been nicotine free for about 9 days and I'm feeling the brunt of it, he's constantly grumpy and short tempered but I'm biting my lip before having a go back because I know it's just because of the giving up smoking and I don't want to push him back into it. 

MY AF is pretty much gone now for another cycle yippee! I'm excited for a long weekend and then just 4 more working days until 9 days off eeeeekkk!! BRING ON THE ALCOHOL! haha I'm not that bad really... honest  xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Hey ladies, I'm doing okay CD 2 and just bleeding 
... Looks like someone killed something. Don't know why it's so heavy. Maybe its a good thing. Cd12 or 13 I can go in for a follicle scan. Start clomid on cd5-100mg, praying I get more follicles again.  
How are you all?


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies. Back from my hols and trying to catch up. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies!! Sorry ive not been on here, hubby is home and ive been working loads. 

Wanting, im so sorry af got you...sending hugs your way. Hope your ok my lovely xx 

Tina, glad your af has buggered off, onto next cycle..and yeyyyy to alcohol, have one for me! 

Betty, hows things your end?? Ive not caught up on all the posts yet, so forgive me if ive missed something major!! Xx 

Ab, welcome back. How are you feeling? Hope you had a nice holiday xx 

Well, im just on my way to hospital for my 20 week scan!! Ill update later!! Eeeeekkk nervous xx


----------



## ab75

Frisky, hol was fab thanks. Good luck with your scan. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god!!! Frisky! Are we funding out today if its a boy or girl??? Wow! That's just flown by..... I can't wait to hear the outcome :)
Want1 sorry you are having a rubbish AF, it's just like a slap in the face, she really is a witch!!!!
Tina.... My fella is a smoker and he has packed in in the past and life was unbearable!!! I was practically stuffing a fag in his mouth! He was sooooo grumpy. Charm.... I think it's men in general, they don't seem to be able to cope with things like us women (we should all be superheroes!!!)
I'm ok, feeling loads better, I've been in quite bad pain these last 3 days.... I called the hospital to see if it was normal, there is a chance that my follicle has turned into a cyst I have to go in next week for a scan to see what's going on..... Very sad face :(


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no betty, i pray it hasn't turned into a cyst....Do you think the cramps may be something to do with the clomid maybe?? xx


----------



## friskyfish

P.S......... IT'S A BOYYYY!!!!!! 

Bloody knew it!! haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Arghhhhhhhhhhh!!!! Frisky!!!! A boy!!!! Awwwwww congratulations my lovely :) how you feeling??? :) :) :) 
Yes, I think this is all clomid side effects but I feel absolutely rotten, I slept for 3 hours today! Have no energy, it feels just like pregnancy symptoms, without the pregnancy :(


----------



## ab75

Congratulations frisky xx


----------



## wantjust1more

yay!!!!! congrats frisky!!!!:blue:


----------



## charmattack

Congratulations on the boy news frisky!!!! Names... Names... Names now! EKK so bloody excited for you xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

CD 4 today- 

Don't feel much but just brown stuff not much blood. No cramping nothing. Feeling fine. Not hungry, just feeling good. lazy for a Saturday but good. There are bumps around my nipples, and there big, i squeezed one (hurt like hell) and there's liquid. I guess just part of af, but never had that before. 

Tomorrow is my first day of clomid so will see how it goes. :sex: is all i'm going to be doing lol!


----------



## rebeccalouise

hey everyone! :) I'm 7po today, tested this morning & got a BFN, I know it's still early but I feel so disappointed! :( I feel so different this month to how I normally do, I don't know if it's all in my head but I've had really sensitive boobs since yesterday (they're tender and go hard so easily! :blush:), broken out in spots and had a few cramps/tightening feelings pretty low down too. am I crazy!? 

:dust: x


----------



## tinadecember

Evening lovelies! 

Firstly frisky woohoo congratulations on your little prince! How lovely, have you and Aaron decided on a name? 

Betty that's shitty news about the pains. Hoping and praying that everything's normal at your scan. 

So marks gone to the pub tonight and im just sorting through everything that we were given at our appointment the other day and when I was looking at the blood work form I came across this written on the form...

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/20140524_201530_zps3a99abd9.jpg

What the fook? ? I feel confused. . The consultant never mentioned IVF but then again he never mentioned any options. Xxx


----------



## ab75

Thats good that they are considering you for ivf tho, if it gets you another baby it'll be worth it xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yes it's definitely good news! I never thought IVF would be mentioned though, maybe his sperm count is too poor for IUI.. ahh I dunno its messed my head up and we're not seeing the consultant for another 10 weeks! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how is everyone..... Tina... That's normal, we had that too, our consultant did bloodwork (on me) to check if everything would be ok if we went down the ivf route. It's great news, means they are checking everything just in case... I'm sure that IUI and clomid will be your next step and hopefully you will get your BFP through that!!! :)
Well I have felt absolutely dreadful these last few days..... I'm so tired and had a migraine for 2 days, I'm sure it's all clomid side effects but they are pretty hideous!!! It's prob not even worked!! See, I'm so bloody negative :( feeling pretty miserable and disheartened by the whole thing :( want1, how did you deal with these side effects???


----------



## wantjust1more

aww betty~!- doc said lots of tylenol (and only tylenol).. I usually slept most of the time, and drove you all insane lol. it's all good though cause i just started the damn pills AGAIN!! today, :dohh: so i'm like the bitch that never stops being a bitch, feel sorry for anyone who's around. DH works alot, so doesn't get the end of it. Mood swings are my thing. I try to control it but tends to just come out of nowhere! :wacko:

Cd 5 -- and we have a long way to go! :coffee: 

I'm seriously gonna do yoga this cycle. I don't want to be the :witch: i was last cycle.
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tinadecember

Betty thanks for confirming that that is all normal! I'd have been wracking my brains for 9 weeks otherwise haha.

Those side effects sound pretty grim :-( how many DPO do you think you are now? When's your scan? 

So glad it's bank holiday weekend so no work tomorrow yippee! Going to do some last minute shopping because we're going to haven on Friday xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies....Awwh betty, sorry your feeling down my love. It's such an emotional rollercoaster, don't be too disheartened if this first Clomid doesn't work, it doesn't mean it won't work. I read that on average it takes around 3 cycles Xx 
P.s loved that pic of you and hubby on fb....gorgeous couple x 

Tina, although it was probably shocking seeing the word IVF on the form, like everyone else has Said, It's a good thing....they are listening to you and exploring which road to go down next! How's the hubby doing on the smoking front?? I've never been into smoking properly.....I'm a bugger when I'm drunk though, always pinching my friends cigarettes! 

Want just1more....Yey to starting the clomid! Let's hope we have a run of success with this on here! 

Rebeccalouise....Welcome, symptoms sound promising ...7dpo is still very early to get a bfp, so don't loose hope x 

Ab...how are you? Have you seen midwife yet? 

It's glorious here today, I'm just sat in the sunshine. Really big now, I feel uncomfortable. The sonographer told me I have an anterior placenta, so my placenta is at the front. This acts as a cushion when baby kicks...hence me not feeling it as much.

It...I mean him!! Haaha

We both like the name Oscar Xx 

A tiny tiny part of me still wishes it was a girl....I know that sounds awful...It's just because I've lost one and already have a boy. But when I think of how long it's taken and the stress over the past 2 years to get to this point....I realise I sound ridiculous. 

Aaron is over the moon it's a boy!! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning girls

Frisky, i <3 the name oscar :) so cute. Can't believe you're half way through already, how quick has it gone!!! 

Betty, how are you feeling chick? are you having any symptoms?

I've had a really busy bank holiday weekend. Yesterday I spent the whole day shopping and exhausted because Evie had me up from 2.30am!!!!! why does my child not sleep???!?!?!?! 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... Hope everyone enjoyed the bank holiday!!!
Frisky.. I love the name Oscar! I also love Ethan, bobby and Reuben.... :)
Don't feel bad about secretly wanting a girl... When I was pg I was hoping it was a girl, I didn't tell anyone but I was so happy when we found out it was a girl!!! Don't worry, your next baby will be a girl :) :) :) 
Tina.... Our girls sound similar!!! My Vivienne is a buggar for sleeping! She loves to get up through the night (although she has been quite good recently, touch wood!!!)
I am now around 9DPO and have just felt pretty rubbish this whole time from the clomid. My pains/cramps are not as bad as they were, just feels like I'm about to get an upset stomach (that kind of cramp) I have snot like CM (sorry TMI girls) and I feel really hungry.... I've read that clomid mimics pregnancy symptoms which is a little frustrating!!! All good fun hey girls :)

How is everyone else???


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, just back from mw appointment. She was lovely and has booked me an early scan tomorrow, so nervous!!
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh that's great news AB!!! What time is your scan and how many weeks are you now??? Hope everything goes well, you will have to keep us posted xxx


----------



## ab75

I am 7 weeks. Scan is at 840am. I'll let you all know when I've been. So worried, I hate going for 1st scans xx


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm sure it will be absolutely fine..... :) hopefully you will feel more relaxed after your scan xx

Anyone had this snot like CM before???? Especially you preggers ladies???? I keep reading its a good sign but just really don't want to get my hopes up :(


----------



## ab75

I had snot like cm b4 this and last bfp! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh I'm hoping this is a good sign for me!!! Everyone keep their fingers crossed!!!! :) :dust:


----------



## tinadecember

morning girls!

Betty it's so shitty that clomid side effects are the same as preggo symptoms!! how frustrating. hoping that the snotty CM is a good sign though and that in a weeks time you'll be seeing a lovely BFP! 

Frisky, it's totally normal to be wishing that it was a girl! I think most women secretly want a girl to dress up and look pretty! I was convinced with Evie that we were having a boy because I'd heard that it's the mens chromosomes that decide the sex (don't know whether this is true!) and on marks side of the family it's nothing but boys! So when they said I was having a girl I was super shocked. My mum only had girls though so maybe I'll be the same

I like boys names that are a bit different and little old man names. I love Xander (pronounced zander), George, Alfie, Issac ahh how exciting deciding on baby names! 

Mark has booked his next 2 sperm analysis tests for the middle of June, just waiting on an appointment through for both of our ultrasounds.

AB , sending you tonnes of luck sweetie for your scan! I'm sure everything will be just fine and you will see your LOs heartbeat flickering away. Keep us updated!

Only 1 more day in work then I've got 9 days off woohooo!!!! Mark's taking me to see the Lion King in the theatre on Friday, it was a christmas present which I can finally use haha. Then we're off to Haven on Saturday morning, I'm so so excited for a break away from work, even if it is only to Wales xxx


----------



## ab75

scan went well, heartbeat seen,7+5


----------



## Kiwiberry

ab75 said:


> View attachment 769395
> 
> scan went well, heartbeat seen,7+5

YAY!!! I bet you feel so much better :hugs:.


----------



## ab75

I do, but said there is an area of blood that will either come away or be reabsorbed. At least I know to kind of expect it now xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh yey so happy for you AB! and at least you won't feel as worried if you do have a little bleeding. fingers crossed hey! it's all looking good xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwwwwwh ab, that's great!! At least you are aware if you do bleed, this is what it is. Let's hope your body just absorbs it back up, so no unnecessary stress is caused Xx 

I had an appt at hospital to see diabetic team and midwife today at 1.30 just got home now!! 3 & a half hours I was in there....then stuck in traffic for over an hour on the way home! AND it's hubbys last day! Not impressed Xx


----------



## tinadecember

was everything okay at the hospital Frisky?

nothing worse than waiting around is there!!! At Mark's appointment last week we were supposed to see the doctor at 20 past 3 and by the time we were seen the ward was closing and I was getting increasingly irritated. I know appointment times run late as the day goes on but waiting for well over an hour? RARRRRRR xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yeah!!! AB, that's fantastic...... Lovely to see the little jelly bean :) I'm so pleased for you, try and relax a little now and enjoy it!!!! :)

Tina..... Is today your last day at work are are you now officially on holiday???? Enjoy your 9 days off, you deserve it!!!

I'm 11DPO and totally caved and tested.... :bfn: :( I know it's still early but if I was pg I'm sure it should show on a frer now..... I think I will prob test again Sunday. I have AF type cramps so she may even come a bit early :(


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Betty sorry to hear about the BFN but YES IT'S STILL DEFINITELY TOO EARLY WOMAN!!! give it a few more days and test again. 

I'm more or less on holiday from today, I have a 4 hour shift in the morning then I'm done. Just been beer shopping on my lunch break haha. Got me some strawberry bellini, desperados & southern comfort yum yum. Going to get my nails re-done after work and then off to the retail park with my sister to get some final bits and bobs xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How is everyone??? Happy Friday!!!!
Well it's 12 DPO for me and I tested again and still :bfn: I know it's not worked this cycle :( but its ok..... Onto the next.


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, how are we all?
Sorry I've not been posting much, feel bleurgh! Which is good but tiring lol.
Frisky, not long now til your dh is home for good!
Betty, any news yet?
Tina, enjoy your hol.
Charm, hi, when is your dh back?
Hi to all the other ladies xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies...how are we all? 

Tina, hope your having a wonderful time on Holiday & the weather is holding up for you! 

Betty....any sign of af? How many dpo are you now?? If she does arrive, try and stay positive! Your almost there...I can feel it! X 

Ab...Sorry to hear your feeling rubbish. Hope your ok apart from that. X 

Well, my weekend was FAB!! Got the boxing ordered on Saturday night & my man Carl Froch won!! I actually cried my eyes out, I was so happy!! But I made Joe cry as I scared him screaming at the telly!! :( He said i reminded him off something out of Zombie Apocalypse!!! Which can't be a good thing!!? Haaha

Joe's dad sent him a message on his iPad last night. Joe only saw the first part.....It basically was a load of abuse about me. How he knows I'm pregnant....how I'm a fucking tramp, a shit mother....Then he quoted stuff I have put on facebook. Then he goes on to say how he had bought him a ps4 for his birthday (which was a month ago) but he is going to take it back as 'that dickhead' can buy it all for you now (meaning Aaron) 

Truly awful, so I took Joe out to the shop after that and when we came back, I hid his iPad and kept him distracted till bed. Then when I checked it later, I cried at what he had sent. He went on saying not to run to him when things go 'tits up' which they will.....then he ended it with this "You ungrateful little b**t**d, I've stuck by you after all the shit your mum's done....now Fuck off!"

How awful...He's only 10. Speaking to his own son like a piece of shit.
He's a complete psycho girls. May I remind you, I left him 8 years ago because he was violent & a bully. I'm keeping that message, as I'm seeking legal advice when Aaron is home in 2 week's. This can't go on, he's obsessed.....I feel so sorry for Joe, he would be heartbroken if he had read that. He won't understand...I'm in tears as I write this, as he is such a beautiful, sensitive little boy...he doesn't deserve it. I felt bad blocking his dad's number on his iPad, but now I have no choice, I can't let Joe see things like that. 
Although I think it may be time soon, to sit him down & tell him about his dad. It's a huge mess Xx


----------



## ab75

Omg frisky, what a nasty horrible man. How can he think it is ok to speak to anyone like that, let alone his 10 year old son. He needs kept out of Joes life(sorry if I offend anyone, thats just my opinion). Joe seems to have a decent father figure in his life(A). Can you get a restraining order or something?
afm, I am glad I feel rotten, lol, lets me think that my little nugget is ok xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh bless, yes....It's all a good sign your feeling bluuurrggh!l

I'm not sure about a restraining order, I have had one against him before. Can't wait for Aaron to be home now, I feel safe with him here. We will get advice on what to do Xx


----------



## ab75

Won't be long now xx


----------



## friskyfish

15 more sleeps :) Xx 

Not that I'm counting or anything Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol. Does Aaron have a job when he comes home or is he waiting til you move? Bet you'll be glad to have him back to share everything. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls.....
Frisky, that's absolutely shocking!!!! At least you are out of that relationship and with someone who treats you and joe with the respect you deserve!!! Keep everything he sends you and don't respond (even though I'm sure you want to tell him he is an absolute arsehole!!!!) I feel for you chick, try and not let it get to you (I know easier said than done!!) sending you :hug:

I've had the worst 3 days! My mam was rushed into hospital on Sunday night with a suspected heart attack (I can't even believe I'm typing this!) she is stable now and is about to go for an angiagram to see what is happening with her heart. This is a massive shock, my mam is fit and only 64, she doesn't smoke or drink and is not overweight.... Hopefully we will know more later today.
AF also arrived for me on Sunday and I was in hospital yesterday for a scan and I have SIX cysts on my right ovary, 3 very large and 3 smaller ones. No more clomid for me and I have an appointment on 26th June to see the consultant to discuss the next steps (which will be surgery!) TBH I don't care, I feel like I have so much going on at the minute TTC will just have to go on the back burner :(

Hope everyone is ok.... Tina, hope you're having a fabulous holiday chick xxx


----------



## ab75

Sorry to hear about your mum and your cysts Betty xx


----------



## wantjust1more

hey ladies! 

Sorry haven't been around Summer school started and college summers are always a rough start until we get settled 

Anywho, I always seem to manage poas! :haha:

And guess what this is super dark.. I by passed the doctors this month. Even if it doesn't happen-- I just need to relax this month, and will try again if bfn next month. I just need to take a month off. I did do the clomid but just need a break from everything else. When would you start saying your dpo is ?


I will continue to :sex: now and just try to have fun in general. 

How are you all doing this morning? It's super hot here 100d weather. blah!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140603_071745.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 4









ResizedImage_1401801755853.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! Sorry I've been awol for a few days, I had zero Internet signal in the Welsh outback! It was like being deep underground. There's no point in having a friggin mobile out there because you can't use it! 

Had a wonderful few days away though, even managed to get so pissed on vodka one night that I was sick everywhere haha hardcore! Just spent 4 hours cleaning and washing now I'm home. The joys of coming back to reality! ! 

Betty im gutted for you! Are the cysts a side effect of the clomid? What do you think the next step will be? Glad to hear though that your mums okay. You never know what's gonna be facing you from one day to the next do you! 

Frisky how's your little man doing? I think we're just about due an updated bump picture! 

Think I'm 1 DPO today, had cramps yesterday so I'm guessing it was ovulation. Marks got his firstof 2 sperm analysis tests next week! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies....how are we all? Sorry, I meant to reply sooner, but have been sidetracked with all this with Joe dad.

Betty, so sorry about your mum.....she's not having a good time of it is she, with her cancer scare too?? My heart goes out to you, I hope she's ok. I can't imagine that happening to my mum, I'd be so upset Xx :hugs: 
It must seem like everything is happening at once, with your cysts too?? Poor you......Just take one step at a time betty, you are going in the right direction, it's just taking its time.

Tina, how was Wales?? Hope your all rested and relaxed!! Your photos looked fab :) 
Want just1more.....how's things your end?? 

I've had the worst day from when I woke up. Managed to lose 50quid. Then went to post office to collect a present I got for Joe, when I got there, realised I'd left my id at home. Finally go back, get it and the Thing breaks in the space of 5 mins. 

Then head to asda, park on a side road where we ALWAYS park, as does everyone else. Was in asda 10mins, come out to a parking ticket!!! I just burst into tears!! I give up today Xx.


----------



## friskyfish

This is me yesterday......24weeks tomorrow :) X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_243930955383213.jpeg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Tryin4num3

Hello!!!
I have been reading yalls posts from the beginning very interesting and I loved all the stories and closeness of this group!! I would love to join!! Me and DH have been trying for about 2 years to conceive... with no luck yet.. I had a horrible period last month with every symptom in the boobs... this month was odd for me A LOT of ewcm around O time.... than now lots of cm and dull cramps with a little bit of tender bbs... other than that nothing... Af is due to arrive the 13th-15th ish... I pray everyone gets there BFP who hasn't already... =)


----------



## friskyfish

Hello Tryin & welcome!! There are a few of us on here who have been trying around the same time as you. Feel free to rant on here to us, these are the best ladies ever! They know all my darkest secrets! Haha 

I'm praying you get your bfp soon....keep us all posted lovely Xx


----------



## Tryin4num3

Oh boy do I want to rant lol... I want to give up at times but that's not going to help anything =).. I also have a doc appointment Monday maybe I will get some good news.... I really feel like im out this month... I haven't tested at all and idk if I even will until af is late.. just tired of the disappointment... Im sure yall can relate =)


----------



## tinadecember

Welcome tryin! Rant away dear, if there's anyone who can relate to what you're going through its the wonderful ladies in this thread. Although we're only on cycle 11 which seems like no time at all compared to some of us it's been a roller coaster of 11 months! 

Have you had any tests done? 

Frisky how the bloody hell did you manage to lose 50 quid? ? They say bad things happen in 3s and you've got your 3 out of the way in 24 hours so the only way is up!! You're still looking totally fabulous by the way you little skinny minny! Pregnancy is most definitely agreeing with you, although you probably don't feel that way I bet! 

I had the drunkest week, as you can see from the pictures. My sister's fella has uploaded a video of us singing fresh prince of bel air waiting for our pizza one night. . The shame! !! 
Might as well make the most of drinking whilst I'm waiting for that BFP I guess. 

Where are all the girlies? ? Everyone's so quiet! Xxx


----------



## Tryin4num3

I haven't had any tests done but I do go in Monday to start the process of figuring out what is wrong... Praying I don't have to get that far.. you ladies are awesome such a warm welcome =)


----------



## tinadecember

Sending you good luck for Monday! If you do need to start testing we've all been through that process and will be here to give you reassurance  

How long did it take to conceive the 2 LOs you already have? Xx


----------



## Tryin4num3

I believed I o'd around the 30th as I had an abundance of ewcm on the 29th.. I really am feeling like im out this month... I have a constant dull cramp with some mild on and off af like cramps.. Sore bbs and and upset stomach with tmi loose bms and gassy..... preparing myself for the worst.. Im not very confident in this month... 

1-7 DPO- Felt nothing
8-9DPO- dull cramps, sore bbs, upset stomach,gassy

feels like af is on her way early... As she's not due until the 13-15th... which is a 28-30 day cycle.. 


My DD who was born in 08- was a surprise at 18... haha
My DS who was born in 10- was conceived on the first month trying ..
but that was with my ex husband im remarried now trying for my dh first..


----------



## ab75

Good luck tryin xx
Tina glad you had a good time xx
Betty hope all is ok with you and your mum xx
Frisky, you look really neat xx
Hi everyone else xx


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning girls,

tryin - your symptoms sound good! I remember Frisky had the cramping before she got her BFP! hoping you get 2 lovely pink lines at the end of the 2ww  

Betty, you've been quiet for a few days dear how are you keeping? Is your mum still okay? 

Think I'm 4 or 5 DPO today. No symptoms really apart from constant niggley headaches :( of course I have my
sore (o)(o) but that's all normal for me until the day AF arrives. 

I'm a bit concerned really wondering what the hell is going on with my body... my ovulation day seems to be getting later and later the past few cycles. It's gone from being on CD15 to now CD18! I'll never understand my messed up hormones haha 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello everyone..... Sorry I have been AWOL, had a bit of a crazy week last week.
Welcome tryin, your symptoms sound so promising..... Good luck today with your tests...
Frisky, my god you look FAB!!!!!! Such a neat little bump xx
Tina, glad you had a fabulous drunken holiday, you deserve it chick. When is AF due for you????
All good my end, my mam is totally fine, her angiagram came back negative so she didn't have a heart attack, she has an erratic heart beat (which she didnt know about) which caused the ECG to show that she had a heart attack and accompanied with chest pains and vomiting the doctors basically were convinced she was having a heart attack, such a massive relief that it wasn't, and it's made my mam realise that she takes too much on (she is a stress head) she needs to start taking it easy :)
I have my app with the consultant on 26th June to discuss my cysts, I'm sure it will be surgery, that's fine with me... That way they can actually see what is going on inside me :)
On another positive note, I have got an interview next week at James cook hospital to work in the pharmacy, whoop!!!! Best news is that Sainsburys own the pharmacy so if I get the job (fingers crossed) it will just be an internal transfer!!! Hope I get it! Xx
How is everyone else?? AB, how are you feeling??? Charm, you're quiet, hope everything is ok your end xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, ahh that's such good news about your mum!! she's been through some shit over the past few months hasn't she! She's a little tough cookie by the sounds of things.

Good luck for your interview!! I'd love to work in a pharmacy, every day would be different and your day would fly by because they're always busy aren't they. 

I'm thinking that my AF is due in about a weeks time, I could be wrong though! My cycles are normally between 28-31 days so any time in the next 9 days or so. Mark has his first sperm analysis a week today. I'm so anxious to see whether the results will have improved from his last one. He has two within a week of eachother so starting from Wednesday there's practically no rudies of any kind for 2 whole weeks! haha I feel so sorry for him. 

GAME OF THRONES TONIGHT!!! eeeekk Betty what do you think the outcome of poor Tyrion will be? I'm so excited to get home, get my jarmies on and get my game of thrones on haha. xxx


----------



## Tryin4num3

Awww thanks so much Tina I don't know why they sound promising as I really do feel out this month. I keep running to the bathroom thinking that she has come haha.. I hope you get a BFP soon as it seems your getting down to the final days.. I completely understand what you mean about cycles.. They are so unpredictable and annoying... FX'd she stays away!! And enjoy your Game of Thrones haha

Betty thank you my tests went ok I suppose I know that im ovulating going back for more tests after fasting and than have a ultrasound to check for cysts and fibroids on the 19th.. I really am glad to here that your mam is well that must be such a relief!!.. I hope that you do not have cysts that would be horrible :cry: But I want to wish you good luck with your interview..

How is everyone else holding up?? Anyone tested or have any new symptoms...??

Im just dealing with yucky on and off cramps the upset tummy has seem to of gone away and now just cramps and sore bbs.. we shall see im just waiting for the :witch: to show her ugly face!! so I can be on to next month... I tested this am at 9DPO and it was a :bfn: on a walmart cheapie :cry:


----------



## tinadecember

It's so tough hun to try not to symptom spot and especially after trying for so long I guess you just expect your period to arrive every cycle, even after 11 months I'm already like that! BUT there's still a few days to go.. crossing my fingers for you.

I had the freakiest dreams last night, I woke up sweating and everything. Had 2 dreams, the first one I had gone to wake up Evie from a nap and she was just still and wouldn't wake up. Obviously this made me jump and I woke up and then I must have fallen back to sleep and dreamt that my dad had a huge blood clot in his stomach which killed him. What the hell????

I told my mum this morning and she was like "dreaming about death means a new beginning is coming" we can only dream can't we! 

Wish my AF would either show or not show... this 2WW is dragging!!! xxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck with your interview Betty.
Its horrible having dreams like that Tina, but dreaming of death does mean new beginnings xx


----------



## Tryin4num3

Alright yall im officially frustrated haha :cry:

Tina I to have been having weird dreams.. its driving me nuts!! :dohh:

alright guys... so here is an over view maybe yall can help me figure this out!!!

1-7 DPO- Felt nothing 
8-9 DPO- dull cramps, sore bbs, upset stomach,gassy... sharp pain in my right side of my uterus I think... for a few hours like someone was poking me with a needle.. :bfn:
10 DPO- :bfn: but really light cramping on and off and just this weird feeling like I might be pregnant..

Im so confused as yesterday I was having these terrible af like cramps...

I was reading the the 88cent walmart tests are about 25-50mIu

How is everyone else doing while I go nuts!! 
Might I also add that yesterday morning I woke up with my hand and fingers asleep and tingling... along with my legs and arms if I rest to much... hoping this is a good sign...
:gun: ](*,) :toothpick:


----------



## Babyhead

Hi ladies, it's been a while. I can't believe I'm saying this but tonight I got my BFP!!! 
6 long years after ectopic and m/c and I've finally gotten it! I just wanted to drop by with my symptoms etc if it helps anybody and also to say please ladies never give up! If it can happen to me with 1 tube there's hope!!
Well first of all, I'm 5 days late for af today. The reason I tested was because, I had af like cramping for the last 5/6 days I felt like af was DEFO coming but she never did! So I had the cramping but without the bleeding. I also spot for a few days before af, my spotting still came for couple days but then stopped. 
Looking back, I had times when I was dizzy and a bit gassy. But the main one for me was the af cramping but no bleeding. The funny thing is, all the times we bd and planned things out it never happened, this month we weren't even trying and only bd once or twice!! I'm calling dr tomorrow for early scan to check it's all in the right place so fingers crossed for me!! Never thought I would get to write on here I have 2 blazing bfps 

I wish you all lots of luck and baby dust to you all and thank you to all the ladies who had lovely words of support for me when times were hard. Keep at it girls you will get there! Xxxxxx


----------



## Tryin4num3

Babyhead said:


> Hi ladies, it's been a while. I can't believe I'm saying this but tonight I got my BFP!!!
> 6 long years after ectopic and m/c and I've finally gotten it! I just wanted to drop by with my symptoms etc if it helps anybody and also to say please ladies never give up! If it can happen to me with 1 tube there's hope!!
> Well first of all, I'm 5 days late for af today. The reason I tested was because, I had af like cramping for the last 5/6 days I felt like af was DEFO coming but she never did! So I had the cramping but without the bleeding. I also spot for a few days before af, my spotting still came for couple days but then stopped.
> Looking back, I had times when I was dizzy and a bit gassy. But the main one for me was the af cramping but no bleeding. The funny thing is, all the times we bd and planned things out it never happened, this month we weren't even trying and only bd once or twice!! I'm calling dr tomorrow for early scan to check it's all in the right place so fingers crossed for me!! Never thought I would get to write on here I have 2 blazing bfps
> 
> I wish you all lots of luck and baby dust to you all and thank you to all the ladies who had lovely words of support for me when times were hard. Keep at it girls you will get there! Xxxxxx

CONGRATS!!:happydance::happydance:
hopefully I am not far behind as I have had cramps for 3 days and now it all seems to have vanished... fx'd
:dust::dust: to everyone still waiting for a :bfp:


----------



## tinadecember

ahhhh babyhead such good news!!! I'm over the moon for you! 

Strange that lately whenever anyone has announced a BFP they've said that their main symptom was the cramping. 

Well I've had ZERO cramping... really not feeling it this cycle. about 5 or so days until my period is due. It would be wonderful to give Mark a BFP on fathers day but I'm not feeling positive at all. 

Mark said last night in the car "It's weird, I just have a strange feeling that you're pregnant" ... his "strange feelings" never come true haha! 

Gotta tell you this because it made my morning... I have worn nude tights to work today with a pencil skirt and Mark's mum ALWAYS wears nude tights every day. Evie came over when I was putting my shoes on and rubbed my leg and said "Mummy your legs look like Nannys today" hahaha just made me chuckle! I love my princess <3 I think moments like those make you feel entirely grateful that you already have a child, however difficult TTC for another may be.

Is anyone doing anything for the first England match (those of us that are in England!) We're going to town on Saturday night for food and drinks to watch it eeeekk I'm excited! I love the world cup, especially if the weather is good. Sitting in a beer garden in the sun with a huge screen and a half a lager and black watching our team get kicked out on penalties, you just can't beat it! xx


----------



## ab75

Congratulations babyhead. H&H 9 months to you xx
Aaahhh Tina, kids say the funniest things! 
Apparently we are watching nearly all the games!! I actually want England to win. I hope Mark is right xx


----------



## tinadecember

I have no doubt that I will be forced to watch all of the games too, lucky me hey! I don't mind watching the games with the well known teams but it's when he starts bloody watching the likes of egypt v honduras that drives me bonkers!

I had a phonecall yesterday afternoon from the hospital, I have an appointment for Monday to go and have a scan on my ovaries/tubes :):) that'll be another box ticked! 

Still no symptoms really at this end.. I've got a mahoosive mouth ulcer!! Those who have me on facebook have probably seen me moan about it endless times. Seriously though I've had it for over 3 weeks and it's the size of a 5 pence piece. I was a little naive at first and thought it would go away in a week or so but now it's starting to cause me a bit of irritation so I've had no choice but to take action against it haha. I've started rubbing salt into it which isn't the most pleasant taste but with any luck it'll help it to heal 

xx


----------



## wantinggirl

Hi ladies just checking in on you i know it's been a while frisky you have a beautiful bump :) i hope all is well with all of you ladies


----------



## tinadecember

Very quiet ladies. ... where's everyone hiding? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello everyone!!!! Sorry I'm being really lax on here :-(
How is everyone??? Everyone staying up to watch the match tonight?? We are going to a friends BBQ and then I'm gonna come home with the little one and let Chris get on with what boys do when they watch football!!! I've never understood the obsession with football!!! 
Tina.... It's great your having a scan, will this be your first one? Hopefully you are all clear 'down there' when is marks spermy results back??? It's all moving in the right direction for you chick....
Babyhead - what wonderful news!!! I always love hearing stories like that, gives us all hope! I hope you're gonna stick around and keep us updated on your growing bean???
Frisky, charm how's it going???
AB - are you showing yet?? Remember we want bump pics from you too!
I'm stuck in limbo at the moment..... Just waiting for this app with the consultant before we can see what's gonna happen, so I'm enjoying a nice relaxing month off TTC!! No doubt I will be symptom spotting very soon! I can't help myself lol!


----------



## Bettyt63

Welcome back wanting girl, how are you???

Want1more, how are you doing chick??? Where are you in your cycle???
Tryin - any update from you??


----------



## Bettyt63

Wanting girl!!! I are you got your BFP?? Wow, that's amazing.... Look at all these BFPs we have now!!! Huge congrats to you. What sis you so different this cycle??? :)


----------



## ab75

Morning, I just look fatter just now, lol, can't wait til I have a proper bump! 
Got my in laws coming up today, so meeting in town. Going to try and nap b4 the England game otherwise I'll never be able to stay up and watch it. 
Hope you are all ok. Enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies, 

AB, ahh at least it's all moving in the right direction for you! Do you have your 12wk scan in a couple of weeks? 

Betty, it's good to have a bit of time NOT obsessing about becoming pregnant and you'll be able to have a drink whilst the world cup is on! We're going out tonight to watch the match. Marks mum is having evie overnight so we're gonna go have food and mucho drinkies. 

AF is due for me anytime in the next 2-3 days I'm guessing. since last night I've had throbbing pain in my boobs and my nipples are really sore. .. shouldn't be symptom spotting but it's so tough not to. My period will probably be here by Monday anyway! ! Xx


----------



## ab75

I hope your period stays away and surprises you.
Yes my scan is 1st july, can't wait, nervous and excited.
Haven't told family yet, so going to wear baggy clothes this weekend(in laws visiting today, dad &stepmum tmrw) and then I won't see them again til after scan, they are going to think that I need to diet, lol! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh thanks AB, there's nothing I'd love more than to surprise mark for fathers day. He's desperate for me to be pregnant so it'd be the best feeling ever. 

I know our chances are small of it happening naturally but miracles DO happen sometimes. Guess we will see what the next few days bring 

Good luck with hiding your little bump! I'm sure like you said they'll just think you've been stocking up on the takeaways! I bet you can't wait to surprise everyone! Xxx


----------



## wantinggirl

Thanks betty :) i'm still shocked and very excited! actually this cycle all i did was relax no opk no preseed just dtd lol almost every day around o time skipped 1 day then dtd the next took my temps didn't obsess with poas didn't test until 16 dpo and i was surprised when i saw that beautiful 2nd line it was a cheapo i ended up taking 6 tests before i finally believed it lol


----------



## wantjust1more

Bettyt63 said:


> Welcome back wanting girl, how are you???
> 
> Want1more, how are you doing chick??? Where are you in your cycle???
> Tryin - any update from you??

was Just thinking about you all!! Miss you all terribly! :cry:

This semester in school is rough (as far as taking up my time) 

I'm cd 25 11 dpo all we did was clomid ( I cancelled IUI and trigger) 
we dtd the day before the pos opk and the day after. twice this month and that's all. So my odds of getting pregnant are so slim. 

The only thing i'm feeling all of a sudden is really really sore boobs. Holy gosh!! 

How are you feeling? Where are you at in your cycle? I saw you had cysts.. from the clomid right?


----------



## tinadecember

In the pub. . Can't even friggin escape it here! Pregnant lady, heavily pregnant lady sat on the next table. I keep staring at her bump, she must think im psycho... I probably am a little bit! 

Nips still sore, had some crampy feelings low down but could totally be pre AF cramps. I was naughty this morning girls, took a cheapy PT and BFN.. I worked it out though that today I'm only 9 DPO because I ovulated late so it's too early right? Please reassure me Haha xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... Yes, 9DPO is still far too early!!! Don't lose hope, miracles do happen, we hear them all the time on this site so always keep the faith!!!
Just1more, your sore bbs are a great sign! Remember it only takes one time!!!! Keep us posted....
Did everyone watch the match last night? What a load of crap! I mean, these boys are on mega bucks, you would think that they would at least learn some skills!!! See, this is why I don't follow sport, it just makes me mad!
So girls, this thread has been going for a year next week! How quick has that gone????? Lordy, time flies when your TTC!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

UGH betty its so hard not to test but this whole cycle haven't touched a hpt... I really figure it's a slim chance. Yesterday the boobs-- sharp shooting stabbing pain. I about wanted to cry.. It hurt so bad, kept waking me up. i'm sure its af playing tricks.. i'll test on wednesday if af goes missing. 

What match you talking about the basketball games?


----------



## Bettyt63

Want1, you have done well to not test!!!! Well
Done you! It's awful the games our bodies play on us in the TWW, I've had some major symptoms before and they all just ended in a BFP! The one month that I did get my BFP all I had was AF like cramps and loads of CM. I think we are all different and we all get completely different symptoms.... I hope this month is your month chick.... 
We are not trying this month but god I have had tons of CM! For the last 3 days (I'm CD15 today) I guess we could have a little :sex: later just in case there is a small chance!!
The football World Cup is on at the moment in Rio and it was England's first match last night so basically the while country was slightly possessed.... We lost! Typical :)
Tina - how's your hangover honey????? Xxxx


----------



## wantjust1more

yes, i know everyone is so different. I have had CM since 2dpo. Enough for it to be slippery everytime i've wipped. Weird. Idk, guess. will see. Def, not getting my hopes up. Feel like going for a long run just to pass the time. 

Yes we've been channeling in on the world cup, I think Ecuador was up last time I checked. their have been some good games though. 

I feel like telling dh to go get me one( hpt) , but I'm really lazy and just don't care at this moment to test.


----------



## tinadecember

Eurgh I've felt awful all day :-(:-( ended up going to a gay bar with Mark dancing the night away to the spice girls and didn't get home until 3am, marks mum phoned at 9am to say that Evie had been vomiting all morning so we had to rush to get her because she wanted her mummy 

Finally just got into bed, I'm wiped out! 

AF due for me anytime now... nipples are still really painful but I'm also having AF type cramps. This isn't out of the norm for me before AF so just waiting to see what happens now. 

Want just, sending you tonnes of luck this cycle! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Arrrgggghhhh...So much to catch up on! 

I'll be back tomorrow, to read what's been happening.
I'm off to bed, I'm so tired Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning,

update... still cramping, still no AF just yet. I've got my scan this morning on my ovaries/womb/tubes

Imagine if they said "umm by the looks of things you're already pregnant!" believe it or not that was how I found out with Evie, well I had a suspicion. I had ovarian cysts and had an appointment for a scan at the same time I was in my 2WW. I think I must have been about 7DPOish and the woman scanning me said "Are you due your period in the next couple of days?" I said "No not for another week" and she said "Your womb lining is really thick!" she never actually said that I was pregnant but it gave me that little inkling that I was and low and behold my period never showed! 

My appointment is at half 10 so I'll let you know if they say anything xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Good luck Tina!!!! That would be amazing if they said 'you're already pregnant!!!'
Fingers crossed everything is fine xx
Aren't Mondays a shocker???? I'm not at work till 2pm but I still hate Monday mornings!


----------



## ab75

Good luck Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

back from my appointment, they didn't even friggin do an ultrasound!

Honestly it was the biggest waste of time, I was waiting for an hour and 10 minutes to be seen and then when I got in there the consultant was like "This appointment is just to make some notes about you and your cycles and discuss what's happening next" I thought why the hell didn't they just tell me this at my last appointment?

So without going all the way around the world and back this is what they would like to do... 

HSG, I have to make an appointment as soon as my period arrives. 
Scan on my ovaries, they want this to be done on the same day as the HSG 
CD2-4 blood test to check the quality of my eggs
CD21 blood test AGAIN to check progesterone. 

She was quite open and honest with me though and said she didn't want me to be under any illusion and that we definitely wouldn't get any treatment for free on the NHS due to already having a child. She said IUI starts at £3000 and IVF £5000. I hope it doesn't have to come down to that but we won't know until we go to discuss our results at the end of July.

Period watch... still cramping on and off, last night in bed they were strong cramps. I thought my period had come. Today they're less strong but still noticeably there.. just like a period pain. Keep checking my cervix because I normally get some blood around my cervix before my period actually starts but it's just white & creamy. 

Not testing though!!! I must hold off due to the chance of me turning into a crazy lady haha 

Hows every ones Monday afternoon going?

I have to do the food shop this afternoon nooooooo!!!! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina.... That's a bit crap! Why couldn't they just do the ultra sound there and then?? So annoying! But at least you have a plan of action now and they are doing every test on you which is good. That's a shock about the prices! Eeeeek! So expensive. What's your thought on IVF? Would you go ahead with it, how would you pay etc....? I guess we would have to take out a loan (or sell a kidney!!!) for IVF but I would imagine we would only be able to do it once, £10,000 for 2 rounds of IVF, eeeeeeek!!!! 
I'm just about to go to work, sucks! Hate my crap job, hope I get this new one!!!


----------



## ab75

That is crap Tina, I hope you are already pregnant so that you don't have to have IVF xx
Not long now til your interview Betty xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm glad they're ruling out every little thing that could possibly be the problem :) I can't complain that they are being thorough but rather than arranging an appointment to talk about things they should just do it there and then. I agree Betty!

I'm not sure what I think about IVF at the minute.. I definitely did my shocked face when she told me, it's probably pennies to her because she's this big bucks infertility consultant but to any normal working class couple £5000 is A LOT of money.

I had a look on the Liverpool Womens Hospital website and their current statistics are a 49% success rate with each round... so it'd be paying £5000 for a 50/50 chance basically. Mark said we should only discuss it if it comes down to it.. he's probably right, we will only end up getting stressy about it. 

Mark's mum was left a couple of hundred thousand when his dad passed away in January and she doesn't have a mortgage or any big outgoings so I know that without a doubt she would borrow us the money it's just a big decision to make, you could be throwing 5 grand down the pan! 

What are your thoughts on it Betty? 

She also mentioned clomid to me aswell to maybe try before any treatments, though it scares me after what you've gone through! 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

It's a tough one Tina.... My sister had IVF to have her little girl but she got it free on the nhs as it was for her first child. She said the whole experience was awful and stressful and she wouldn't go through it again.
I'm desperate for another child so would try anything but we just don't have the cash. I guess £5,000 is not a lot to pay for a child (if its successful) but its the pressure that you are under. What if it doesn't work??? I think I would be so miserable and with a £5,000 debt to remind me of my misery!!!! 
I guess there is no point thinking too much on that subject until its really necessary. I'm hoping we don't get to that point :)


----------



## wantjust1more

Took this just right now.. boobs are still sore, so pretty sure this is just the sight of the :witch: going to show her face. On to the next .. I don't think i'm going to do anymore meds, or doctors.. 3+ years of this stuff and it's getting to be a little depressing. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







hpt of june 2014.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

wantjust, sorry to see another BFN :-( when is your AF actually due?

hows everyone else doing today? 

Still no AF here, I feel so anxious and I feel like I'm jinxing myself completely by saying this... the ONLY EVER time I have had sore nipples like I have today is when I got my BFP with Evie. Every cycle I speculate and check for symptoms but the only one thing I had with Evie was sore nipples. Every cycle I get sore boobs right until AF comes but never do I have sore nips. I must have checked my cervix about 50 times in the last 24 hours for signs of any pre- af blood but there's still nothing

Just been through all of my posts since ovulation and made a little list of what I've written down.. 

LMP 19th May
Suspected ovulation date - CD17 (4th June)
5DPO - headache
5DPO - the night I had that crazy dream with Evie being dead 
9DPO - throbbing boobs, throbbing pains in nipples 
10DPO - nipples really sore, dull cramping 
11DPO - strong cramps in evening nipples still sore
12DPO - cramping throughout day but not as strong nipples still sore 
13DPO (today) - cramping gone, nipples still sore. 

I won't lie, I am going to be super upset if my period arrives. My body has never deceived me like this before 

argggghhh! what a predicament haha xx


----------



## ab75

Tina, when will you test? I really hope your body isn't deceiving you xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm gonna give it until Friday AB, last cycle I got my period on CD31 which is the latest my AF has ever been but I know I ovulated later than normal. So I'm not saying I'm "late" just yet, I'll give it another few days. xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck xx


----------



## wantinggirl

Tina i just want to encourage you i haven't been ttc as long as some of you ladies but i did try almost everything under the sun my youngest is 5 df and myself have kids but this one i'm pregnant with is our 1st together i tried progesterone cream apple cider vinegar castor oil packs preseed omega 3 prenatal vitamins black cohosh and theres no telling what else every person i saw pregnant i just wanted to cry but a week before i got my bfp i told df i don't think you can get me pregnant anyway that sunday i babysit my 3 month old nephew and i was thinking i really don't want to keep him i will be cramping and ill because my period was due that monday well monday came and nothing i looked at my chart my temp was still up so i thought it must be left over pprogesterone keeping it from coming on even tho the cycle before was normal and i hadn't taken any that cycle.went to wal-mart to get a cheapie that tuesday when no period showed still thinking why am i wasting money i bought 4 went home tested looked at it as soon as i saw the control line appear and said see a waste of money! But then a few minutes later i picked it up and said is that a 2nd line it was faint but it was there! So just when i had given up God showed me that if i just be patient and stand still he would give me what i had been praying for so don't give up!i hope this helps you and you get that bfp!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no want1!! I'm sorry it's a bfn :( have you tested too early? When is AF due for you? 3 years is a long time, it's so frustrating, keep us posted.
Tina..... Eeeeeek!!! I really hope this is it for you, I really have everything crossed. Are you really gonna wait till Friday to test??? What DPO are you today???
Keep us posted, we really need some more BFPs on here!!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry Tina.... I just read you're 13Dpo today. Please TEST tomorrow!!! I have a good feeling in my bones! :) :dust:


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Betty I have to try and hold off, for my own sanity. I would class tomorrow as my due date so if I go past that then I promise that I will test! 

I'm terrified of getting period pains! My cervix feels quite high, soft and closed so I can't see it happening today. I wouldn't even be thinking that I am if it wasn't for these sore nipples, I just remember that was my only symptom with Evie 

I'm well aware of how cruel our bodies can be, I was convinced that I was pregnant at Christmas time and low and behold the witch showed her face. Just don't wanna build my hopes up too much xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi Ladies,
Long time absent, I know! I have been stalking you regularly I promise to keep up to speed :)
Lots changed - I've been through the mill with work working large scale back to back projects and generally being miserable while they treat me like Sh1t. The upshot is I have quit my job and am taking a role a step back in another smaller company. Long term the move gives me a shot at being an MD if I want it. Short term there's much less stress so I'm delighted to say we're finally TTC. Have been off my pill for about a month and no horrific bleeding this time, so fingers crossed. Lots going on so I don't have much time to sweat the 2WW. Finish up at work tomorrow then off on holiday for a week. 

Enough about me - Frisky I'm delighted for you - you look really great! Sounds like it's time to take legal action to protect Joe from his Dad. Emotional abuse is just as damaging as physical abuse and the courts are I think finally taking more action to protect children from this kind of thing. Betty, I'm sorry to hear about the awful side effects of Clomid - how you holding up? I realised today that this thread is nearly a year old! Think there should be a birthday celebration!! Tina, glad you are in the process of getting some answers. Has anyone heard from Momwife recently?
x


----------



## wantjust1more

Morning girls.. I'm still waiting for af-- she'll be here today or tomorrow- I'm so emotional. Crying. We're having baby mama drama. I can't take it anymore. It's finally getting to me. 

I'm going to vent-- I need to get this off my chest. 
Dh was with a girl ( lets name her E) back in 2004 before he met his girlfriend "A"... They were together until me and dh hooked up in Jan 2006 and been together ever since.. We've been getting letter for dh to pay child support when 1) they haven't done a paternity test 2) my mother in law said gf "E" has been saying she's been pregnant since 2004. This little girl that we are getting papers for is 8 years old. 
If she was preg in 2004 by dh she would have to be 10. I don't care if dh has a little (if it is his) since this happend all before I met him. However, I'm so tired of the threatening letters, this girl "E" will make a fake profile on fb just to talk sh*t. I think i'm more afraid of and can't eat or sleep that if it his, how are we going to provide for the kids he has now, the house, car etc. Do they take a portion? anyone know? I mean we are ttc for another and doctors etc get crazy costly guess that'll be on hold if we are going through this. The thing that drives me crazy is how the mother of the little girl will talk crap, yell, scream at us if she sees us in public. It's really embarrassing.. apparently my mother in law had to get a restraining order against her in 2004 when she started claiming she was pregnant. (hopefully I made sense) 

Anywho, Just needed to get that off.. I am calling our lawyer that we've had on standby for all these years. Guess will see what he says.


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh lovely to see you back on the thread!!

YESSSSS for TTC again :):):) good for you for finally leaving your role and finding something else. Where in your cycle are you at the minute? 

Not heard from Momwife in a few weeks, she pops in every now and then to update us. I think she is doing well! Surely she must be due in the next couple of months. 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

wantjust... ahh hun that is what we are here for, vent away! 

I think you should definitely take legal advice before agreeing for any payments, especially if there is no proof that the child is definitely his. I think you're making the best decision to do everything the correct way. 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi wantjust1 - in any instance where there is a demand for child benefit you are entitled to demand an unbiased paternity test (via the court). At least that will give you peace of mind once and for all. If it does turn out that he is the father it sounds like that poor wee one could do with a stable influence in her life, but like you said, with the timing etc, this sounds like the absolute nonsense of someone desperate and very unhappy.


----------



## Bettyt63

Want1..... Sorry that this person is putting you all through this! She sounds a bit 'nuts' to be honest!!! I say you should defo demand a paternity test! Is she not agreeing to one??? 
Edinburgh!!!! Welcome back my lovely we have missed you on here, I'm so please you are back TTC! Hope that you are less stressed in your new job..... X
Tina- any update from you? How you feeling!??? Xx


----------



## MomWife

I have been away tooo long! I have missed soooo much. I hope everyone is doing ok. This heat is really bothering me. It is tooooo hot!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Thank you ladies so much!! I called our lawyer and he stated that we are better off waiting until he is served, the papers are just a threat of wanting to do a "conference meeting" .. Every time (last time was 2008) she does this, we wait and she doesn't want the paternity test, and closes the case. She sent us a message saying she doesn't want dh's money.. Blah blah... We are willing to be there if it is his, but she's going to need to grow up... If we pursue the paternity test, we pay for it, if she pursues it, she pays... It costs about $500-$1,000...:cry:


Thank you ladies so much.. It's so nice to come vent to you all.. I hope i didn't stress af out.. 

I'm super bloated, miserable more like it.. Hoping she's gone. For 9 months.

I truly love you ladies from miles away!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh want1more.... That's what we are all here for, we are all in this together. I feel we have such a lovely little group on here. I know you girls have really helped me get through everything in this last year :)
Momwife.... I love that it says your baby is now the size of a cucumber!!!! So cute :) I can't believe you are 30 weeks already! That's has gone super fast! 
Tina - I'm sending you lots of baby dust :dust: I hope this is it for you chick :)


----------



## tinadecember

Well it was all a big fat mind fuck! My period has come this morning

I feel royally pissed off :(:(:( I genuinely thought we had done it, why are our bodies so evil? 

That's it now for me, I make a pact with myself not to symptom spot ever again. Even if I have all the symptoms in the world I'm not thinking about it until AF doesn't arrive. 

At least by the time my next AF arrives we will know if we need IVF/IUI or not, I guess that's something to look forward to. 

Hope everyones well today, momwife you're so close now! Can't believe you're gonna have your little bubba in 10 more weeks eeeek xx


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm so sorry Tina..... I really had a good feeling for you. Why do our bodies do this to us? As if its not already unfair that we are in this predicament in the first place!
I say go and buy the biggest bar of chocolate and a nice bottle of wine, chin up, just think, you will have answers very soon!!!
Frisky, I'm thinking about you today on Eve's 11th birthday. :hug:


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh Tina, that's a suckerous start to a day. Hopefully you'll have a plan in place soon. 

Momwife, can't believe you're so far along! How are you feeling? I think at 30weeks I just couldn't believe I'd get any bigger! 
Right, off to do my last day in the house of hell! Don't think i'll be doing any actual work somehow... :)


----------



## tinadecember

thanks girls :) I'm going to buy a tub of ben and jerrys after work and indulge whilst watching the soaps tonight. Onto month 12 it is... 

Frisky, sending big hugs today my dear. Hope you are feeling okay 

I've just made my appointment for my HSG, what a pain in the arse that was! The letter that my consultant gave me says the test can be performed any day upto CD20, the woman I spoke to was under the influence that it can only be performed upto CD19 and conveniently for me the next appointment was CD20. So she was like "I'm afraid you're a day out so you will have to wait until next month" I fumed at her, I know I shouldn't have because it wasn't her fault but I'm hormonal and angry today, I told her "I want that CD20 appointment, the letter I have in front of me states the test can be done upto CD20" so she put me on hold and then said her manager said I can have the appointment. 

Good job too or I would have ended up going down there with a sledgehammer. Don't think I could wait another month, just want it all out of the friggin way! xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Good Morning Ladies! How are you all feeling? 

Me, still waiting for af! thinking since I got a positive opk on June 3rd, I ovulated on the 4th so af should be here today??? I'm trying to justify again. 

Boobs still sore, and man'o-man have I been crying for the past 2-3 days over EVERYTHING!! haven't done this in forever. So waiting it out today. feel like wearing "protection" just in case the :witch: decides to come..


----------



## ab75

Aaahh Tina, I was hoping this was it for you. Sorry af came xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Tina, I'm so sorry, i can feel your pain. Same kinda thing happened last month thought that was it.. Might be cycle buddies..


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello everyone :)
Tina, how you doing my lovely? Hope you have enjoyed your Ben & jerrys.
Want1.... Any update? Any sign of AF? Have you tested yet???


----------



## wantjust1more

hey betty!!! No Af is still missing!!! I'm so getting excited!!! Will see-- I was so close to buying a test- I picked it up, but walking down walmart, DH looked at me and said " love, why don't you just let God do what he needs to do" (is basically what he said) we haven't been really churchy- but lately i've been listening to my gut/heart etc. SO long story short, af is still missing and I put the test back. I'll test probably test sunday or so. :happydance: Even though I took the trigger last cycle-- last month was 29 days 16dpo so I'll wait this cycle out. 


Symptoms so far: 

Boobs sore
Don't want to eat
VERY emotional 
thirsty


Nothing out of the normal-- guess will see in a week if she comes or not.

Quick question: 
Dh and I are going on a date: Wine or no Wine?? Just want to relax..


----------



## wantinggirl

Tina I'm sorry the witch got you :( i thought about you today when i was at the dr i saw quite a few teenagers pregnant and thought they don't even know what to do with a baby or know how blessed they are when the ladies in the thread are so wishing for there bfp take heart it will happen when you least expect it i checked my cervix and it tricked me so many times i found me temps to be the most reliable out of all the things i did i'm praying for you and all you ladies to get that one prayer you can never give up on BFP lots of hugs :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning everyone.... How's it going???
Want1.... That is very exciting!!! I can't believe you put the test back, see I have zero will power and would have been testing from 9DPO! I have everything crossed for you xx
Where is everyone else in their cycle now? I'm totally out of sync? I'm CD19 today, as we had a bit of a break this month we have only DTD 3 times and so I guess there would only be a very small chance of being PG :(
It's my interview today at 2pm..... Eeeeeeek! Need to really brush up on my interview skills!!! Wish me luck xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, hope you smash your interview hun! I know you will anyway because you're fabulous :):):) 

Wantjust eeeekk I'm excited for you, hey I had all the symptoms that I thought meant that I was pregnant and I wasn't, so maybe a lack of symptoms for you will be a good thing! 

wantinggirl, thank you so much for thinking about me, that means a lot <3 I know what you mean though about seeing women everywhere who probably don't want their baby. It hurts, but hopefully we will be rewarded one day with bumps of our own. 

Well let me tell you this, I had the afternoon from hell yesterday! Sorry if this is a bit of a long one but I need to tell you all....

My sister called me yesterday morning to confide in me. A bit of info on her, she has underactive thyroid and PCOS so rarely has periods. She has been having intense stomach cramps and back pain low down for about 3 weeks. She took 2 pregnancy tests when it all started and they were negative but yet the cramping continued. So I suggested to her to take one more pregnancy test to rule it out completely..

So I get a phonecall in the afternoon, she's sobbing down the phone. "Tina I've taken another test and there's 2 pink lines" ... goodness my heart sank. Because of all the cramping we thought surely she must be having an ectopic especially since it's only one sided so off to A&E we went. We waited for hours upon end to be seen in the early pregnancy assessment unit and when the nurse came to see her she said "we've got no free rooms down here, I hope you don't mind but we will have to go upto the maternity ward to asses you" 

Pregnant ladies in labour wobbling around everywhere!!! new baby cries coming from every doorway... not a good 30 minutes. Anyway they did another pregnancy test and it was NEGATIVE!!! what the hell??? apparently false positives are quite common and they see it all the time. So we're still non the wiser to what the pain is, she's going back to her GP today. 

So I had a pregnant sister for a few hours, madness xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god Tina!!! Your poor sister! Is she TTC??? Also poor you having to be on the maternity ward the day AF arrives!!!!
I'm not totally clued up on pcos, does it cause pain? Maybe she has ovarian cysts as I know they cause pain, especially is they burst or start making your ovaries twist..... Hope she is ok xxx how are you feeling now?
I'm not feeling good today at all!! Feeling really miserable and snappy. Just had a meeting at work and I just hate working there, they are all such back stabbers. God, I hope I get this job!


----------



## wantjust1more

So date night was a success. We watched the neighbors. Hilarious! :thumbup: Great Movie! Came home- which lead to-- well ya know---:haha:
Woke up this morning thinking the :witch: will i'm sure be here when I pee... nothing yet. Cd 30/16dpo. I mean with only 2x bd'ing this month around ovulation this would be a miracle! :cloud9:
I don't have any symptoms (other than what feels like "left over crap":blush:) 

I usually don't have the will power to put the test back, but i'm tired of getting shot down. So I guess if af shows (or not shows) I'm going to wait it out. If I pass today with no af, I will have a suspicion.. :winkwink: 

I found this quote and it is really so true..
 



Attached Files:







bcee13860061d548f525f98cdee23251.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantjust1more

Tina- I'm so sorry about your sister, but did they take blood from her to check her levels? at least? When I had a ectopic pregnancy that happened to me. A couple days I think from that negative test the pain came stronger and stronger. (they could have avoided it from the blood work) they couldn't find a baby when they did the u/s so they did emergency surgery to find the baby in my tube already growing and everything. they took my tube and the baby. If they didn't take blood and she's still having pain off and on, i would say to get a second opinion. That crap hurts like hell when the baby is growing and nowhere else to go.


----------



## wantjust1more

Betty- I AM PRAYING FOR YOU!!! hoping you get this job!!!! sending good vibes your way!! rock it girl :happydance:


----------



## tinadecember

Afternoon girls,

wantjust - yes they took blood, it came back as definitely negative. Hope AF stays away for you sweetie! You deserve a bit of good luck your way. 

Betty - they're not obsessively TTC like I am but they're not being careful and would love children so she was over the moon, only to have her hopes come crashing back down.

I've spoken to her this morning and she said her head is all over the place. Maybe this scare will be the push for them to actively TTC at the right time. She will be okay she's a tough cookie! 

I feel okay today apart from the cramping! I had another talk with Mark last night and I think we feel in a good place knowing that in 4 weeks time we will have an answer one way or the other. Mark has his final SA on Monday then the following week I get my HSG. I've got 2 lots of bloods to be taken in between so I think the 4 weeks will fly over

Gonna have lots of food tonight and watch the footie, you've gotta turn a little patriotic when your country is playing don't you. COME ON ENGLAND!!! xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Oh thank gosh Tina it wasn't ectopic, i don't wish that experience on even my worse"enemy".. Thank you, guess will find out sometime today with af..


----------



## Bettyt63

Glad your date night was a success want1.... I can't believe you're 16DPO!!!! Eeeeeek! Are you officially 'late' now??? So, when are you gonna test??? I'm hoping AF doesn't show her nasty face!!!
Tina.... Glad your sister is ok. Also, good news you have all your tests in the next 4 weeks, this cycle will fly by! Look at us all wishing our lives away!
My interview was ok, I wasn't in very long which I don't think is a great sign! I fine out next week so fingers crossed. Need to take myself out of the negativity that I get at my current job.... It sucks!!!
Want1 - love that little quote! :)


----------



## wantjust1more

Aww betty keep your head up! Hopefully you're what they are looking for and knew it!! I've gone to 31 days, but that was oct of 2013.. Their usually from 25-29 days. So I'm expecting her today.. I'm so afraid to test.. Dh said i don't need to test lol.. Ugh.. I'm really afraid.. So I'm trying to hold off.. It's getting hard the later she gets..


----------



## wantjust1more

Af still isn't here ladies... Do you think the clomid totally messed up my cycle I mean I know I ovulated ( could have been the "bad" side with no tube) but I know I still ovulated and even if i did Ovulate on the bad side I usually get my period. So where the heck is she? I'm testing in the morning. And I only have a damn blue dye that dh bought :( Oh well, so either I'll update with af or something...


----------



## Bettyt63

Any update want1????? I'm crossing everything for you chick.... X


----------



## wantjust1more

now we all know THAT was too good to be true... Af was happy to show up! Onto next cycle.. This is really getting tiring... Blah.


----------



## tinadecember

Sorry that your AF has shown hunni :( Try to keep your spirits up, go get yourself a big tub of ice cream. It works for me! sending you hugs xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no want1.... I'm so sorry :( we are surely due another BFP on here soon!!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

I'm starting to wonder if it's my seizure medicine.. But i got pregnant with it before so idk.. Such a bummer. No more doctors for me..


----------



## wantjust1more

Thank you ladies, you know how depressing it is to see af, I'm sure these days that pass, I'll be my positive self again.. Having one tube sucks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh it's so frustrating and miserable!!! I feel your pain.... What your next plan of action??? What medicine are you taking that could be preventing falling pg????


----------



## friskyfish

Helloooo everyone!! 

I'm so sorry I've been Awol. I've still not caught up properly on all the posts!! Bad girl I am! 

I've had loads going on. Aaron was home on Tuesday, Eves birthday Wednesday, then Joe was sick all last night and through the night. I've had literally no sleep for 2 nights, I'm like the walking dead!! 

Thank you so much for your words and thoughts. Wednesday was quite emotional...I had a hospital appointment & being there brought alot of memories back and I ended up breaking down in tears on my midwife!! But I'm ok now Xx 

Betty, congrats on job interview....when will you hear? And How's everything going with the Clomid? X

Tina, sorry af got you. It really IS a mindfuck when you have all the symptoms....when is your next appointment? X 

Wantjust....How are you my lovely? I'm sorry af got you too...Sounds like you have been going through a tough time! :hugs:

I've just watched the film 'The holiday' love that movie so much.....Jude law is hot in it! Haaha........I'm suffering badly from hay fever at the min, my eyes are killing. I can't really take anything for it either! 

I'm going to attempt to get some sleep now. Gonna be tricky as my husband is next to me snoring like an elephant!!! X


----------



## friskyfish

Do elephants even snore???? Haaaaha Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Betty-- I think it's preventing-- but all the doctors i've seen know i'm on it. It's called topamax. 


I don't know what to do.. This will be IUI #5 ( don't think i'm doing anything this cycle, maybe natural remedies) and i'm getting so tired. 

Called RE and asked where to go from here-- they said injectables range from $2-$3,000
IVF- (that they keep pushing) 

One-cycle plus-(2 cycles) 1 fresh- 1 frozen $12,000 
two cycle plus-(4 cycles) 2 fresh- 2 frozen $25,000
Three cycle Plus-(6 cycles) 3 fresh- 3 frozen $32,000


And here where we live they need the Money UPFRONT, before they start anything. However, this DOES NOT guarantee a baby. 

I'm just blah and want to go crazy.. I feel like i've hit a wall and don't know where or what else to do..
__________________


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

ah well the start of another working week begins, how's everyone feeling today? Did anybody do anything fun over the weekend?

We spent the whole day yesterday lay on the beach, it was fabulous! Gotta make the most of the weather when it's nice because we don't get much nice weather up north haha! 

Wantjust, I feel like we may end up in the same boat as you regarding the IVF stuff. I have a sneaky feeling that OHs counts aren't going to have risen. How are you for money, is IVF something that you can consider?? 

Mark had his last SA test today, we've got 35 more days until we get to know the results. xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

We've talked several times, cried, etc. This is not the only conversation about ivf. I've decided that ivf is just not financially in my heart. I don't want to be telling my child "you costed me $x amount of dollars"... I just don't feel that it's in me to go through it all and emotionally if there was not a successful pregnancy I think I would be more devastated.:cry: 



Spoiler
So, this cycle- I'm putting off everything. I'm taking prenatal vitamins, b-100, just over-all trying to stay calm, and just take care of me. I can't control what is not meant to be yet. and eventually it'll happen. I want it NOW, and it's starting to drive me crazy. I think I just need to "let-go" and just be calm. 

I do know that I have not fully "let-go" of the fact we lost our twins 3 years ago, I'm never going to forget, but the anger that rages inside, gets me now and then. I figured when i'm alone, I'm going to get a box, quotes, all my ultrasounds and pictures that I have of the pregnancy... Cry, let it all out, scream, say my "good-byes" for now... And store the box. I have pictures everywhere. computer, around the house, everywhere to remind me to keep ttc, and i think i'm driving myself crazy. 

3years, and every month that passes by seems to get worse and worse, not easier and easier. I've been trying to read the bible more, just to get some peace somewhere. Doctors don't help (all they want to do is put me on depression medicine) Maybe I do have depression, but it's not all day, every day.. it's random, and only when i'm emotional. Keeping myself busy really helps me, but there are times when I need to talk to people and they just think i'm crazy for wanting another baby. They don't understand the "emptyness" i feel in my heart. What I had to go through, holding my child in my hands, then having to put my baby in a medical bag to go get an autopsy.. was the worst feeling of "letting-go".. I've not wanted to let- go. 

there comes a breaking point I guess.. Maybe i'm there, maybe I THINK i'm there, who knows. Only time will tell. There's one thing I do know. Life is a hell of a roller coaster. I've been riding this for a long while. It's time I jump off and find another one... (if you know what I mean).. I'm just tired. Going on 5 IUI's, 200mg of clomid, femara, etc. etc, etc.. I can't anymore. Everyone has there moments, Hoping this is mine. I just want to relax, and for fun instead of "oh shit i'm ovulating, lets go!"... just do it naturally. Sometimes I feel like thats so hard to ask now. 

Anywho, I don't know how I just kept writing, but needed to just write. 

Don't get me wrong-- will still be ttc, I'm still going to be here, but I don't think testing, doctors, etc. is in the works. So let the new game begin. :shrug:


----------



## erinlynnak

Hi all! I am currently 7dpo! I'm praying for a bfp!!! Days 1-5 dpo I had SO much lotion cm. Now it's a combo of lotion/sticky. I'm also having sharp pains in my cervix, breast sensitivity, and slight cramping. Going to test tomorrow!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Want1, I totally understand your feelings regarding IVF.... I think it is such an emotional challenge, on top of how expensive it is! What are you doing this cycle? Have you decided to have a natural cycle? It's so frustrating, I'm almost about to give up myself, the disappointment is getting worse every month!
Tina, when is your scan/hsg??? Not long now before you will have all the answers :)
Hi Erin and welcome!! Your symptoms sound very promising :) I think 8dpo is possibly slightly early to get a positive result but its not totally unheard of! We have had a few of us testing at 3dpo (crazy ladies!!!) keep us posted xx
I have a little story that has broke my heart... There is a girl at work who's niece has just had a baby girl, the baby was premature and had to stay in hospital for just over a month. The mother is not interested in her (she was the result of a one night stand!) the mother has given the baby up and currently a family member is looking after her until the authorities decide on who should look after her. And yes, I almost said 'I will have her!!!' Anyway, the family have nothing at all and so they are asking for any baby stuff. I've decided I'm going to give them all of Vivienne's baby clothes. I've kept everything as I thought we would have had another baby by now but I'm really going to have to start thinking that possibly, this will never happen. So this morning I'm sorting through all the baby clothes which is proving very emotional.... 
How is it that some people can look at sperm and be pregnant and yet we are at it like wild rabbits and nada????


----------



## ab75

That is sad Betty, I hope the baby gets a good loving home. And sorry you are feeling emotional, hopefully you will need your baby things again soon.
I hope you all get bfp's soon.
I don't really post on this thread much anymore as I know you are all hoping for bfp's and I don't want to piss you off that it happened for me, but I am thinking of you all and hoping for you all xx


----------



## Edinburgh

That's such a lovely thing to do betty. Knowing how many unwanted children there are, I used to work in care, I think if for any reason I cant have another we'll look to adopt. If we do have another then when the kids are bigger we've talked about fostering. I want at some point to give a home to someone who needs it.
want1 and tina, really sorry af showed up. 
On holiday near Brighton at the moment. The weather is baking! This northerner is struggling. And hayfever is making me look like the elephant man. Due af this weekend I think and we've only dtd twice this month so not holding out any hope at all! Even allowing myself small glass of wine or pimms in the evening I'm so sure we aren't in the game this month. Hopefully life will be calmer once I settle in new job.
happy tuesday people x


----------



## wantjust1more

Oh Betty- How I have heard of similar baby stories. I've decided to give all of my baby clothes away either to first time parents that can't afford alot, and that are trying to make a living, or foster parents. Kids go through so much clothes. I have had people know who "want" a baby, and then when the baby is born decide that they don't want it after all. I mean, I guess it's not for everyone. But sometimes I really have to think before talking.:hissy:


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies..... How is everyone today????
I'm 9dpo (approx) today.... Feel very strange!!!! Here are my symptoms (WHY OH WHY do I torture myself EVERY month!!!!)

I have had thrush since 3dpo, think its from going to the gym. No itching just the creamy CM (sorry TMI)
I am SO bloated even though I have hardly ate a thing over the last 3 days as I feel so 'full' in my tummy. 
Had heartburn yesterday, my nipples are 'tingly'
Vivid dreams last night and then I woke at 6.30am this morning and just got straight up (that never happens) and all I wanted was a glass of milk. The only other time I have drank cold milk was through my last pregnancy. 
Soooooooo...... Why am I doing this to myself???? We only DTD twice this cycle 

Also AB.... Please don't stop posting in here, even though some of us don't have our BFPs yet we still love to hear from you pregnant gals!!!!! I believe in fate, if this is meant to be then it will be..... :)


----------



## ab75

Thanks Betty. 
Also I only dtd twice the cycle I got bfp, and I tested at 10dpo bcoz of tingly/sore nipples and lots of cm(altho it was yellow and snot like, sorry tmi) xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes, this is the same for me, thick snot like CM but its been there since 3dpo and I'm sure it's a yeast infection! 
I don't know, I feel different, can't explain.... I have my app with consultant tmrw so maybe they can test me???? 
I don't hold out much hope but you never know!!!!


----------



## ab75

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... How are you all???
Just thought I would share some news with you all!!!! I got the job!!! Whoop!!!!
Really happy, it's more travelling and the hours aren't great but who cares!? It's a step in the right direction..... :)
Also I have my appointment this morning at 11am to see what is going on with my cysts xxxx


----------



## ab75

Ah congratulations, thats great news. Maybe the start of your luck changing! Good luck at your appt xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls sorry I've been AWOL for a few days

Betty, congratulations beautiful lady on getting the job! I knew you would  I had a feeling. Let us know how your appointment goes today my dear. It does only take one time Betty to fertilise that egg so you're in with a chance, hoping that your symptoms are pregnancy related and not due to AF approaching.

AB please don't feel like you can't post in this thread anymore, we love hearing how your pregnancy is going, you're one of the gang so please continue to post :):) 

Edinburgh, sending tonnes of baby dust your way my dear! I'm a northerner too and also can't cope with the heat. I spent the whole day on the beach on Sunday and got burnt to a crisp, everyone flocks to the beach like a bunch of mad heads when the sun comes out haha. 

Ovulation will be happening for me in about a weeks time but we have to miss it this cycle because I'm having the HSG. No sexy time until it's done and unfortunately my appointment isn't until after ovulation :(:( ahh well one month won't kill us will it. My appointment is on 7th July then I have my scan around the 23rd ish I think and then our important results appointment is on the 29th. So got a mad busy month of hospital appointments to come! 

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Congrats Betty! Any new opportunity is a chance for something better than before and if not then you can use it as a stepping stone. That's how I'm viewing this move anyway! Start on monday and have a lot of reading to get through by then!
Tina, sending hugs for your many appointments, at least the time will pass quickly for you!
We're heading home tonight. Doing 9hrs driving with sore eyes won't be fun but hopefully munchkin will nod off quickly and sleep all the way. If she won't stay asleep there's always travelodge!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girlies..... Tina, that's a LOT of appointments..... One step closer to getting some answers!
Edinburgh, are you in Brighton? That's a long drive home, I would defo go for the premier inn stop off on the way back :)

I have had, what I would consider, a very successful appointment with the consultant (he is the top gyne consultant in our area!) basically here is a list of my ailments:
- I have an irregular bladder wall and my bladder is not functioning properly, I am always needing a wee so I guess this answers this problem but it's obviously a separate issue!
- I have a large fibroid in my uterus which is why I constantly have a dull ache in my back, he said this ident need any attention at this point and shouldn't cause any problems I'm the future.
- I have 2 large cysts on my right ovary that need removing.
- I have endometriosis (cannot tell the severity from a scan)
- my right ovary is twisted and attached to my uterus and possibly my bowl.
- my left ovary is absolutely perfect!!!! :)
I'm booked in for a laparoscopy. He told me that I will possibly lose my right ovary but he said it looks very damaged anyway so that's not a huge concern to me.
Anyone else had a lap???? Any advice???


----------



## tinadecember

I had a laparoscopy Betty when I had my molar pregnancy, they went in through my bellybutton so I didn't have a scar but obviously it was really tender for a few days. 
I went home the same day as having it done once I'd eaten & drank something. 
when is this booked in for hun?

Sorry to hear about all of your other problems hun! Did you have any idea about your right ovary??? goodness that's quite a lot of stuff to take in in one appointment. Even if you do need to have it removed at least you will still have one perfectly functioning ovary! 

Anyone upto anything this weekend?

I'm hoping to go for a few drinkies tomorrow with friends from work, that's if I can persuade my mum to have Evie stay over xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

I kinda guessed I had endo as it runs in my family but I won't know how severe it is until they do the lap. I guess it has to be pretty bad if my ovary has attached itself to my uterus???? I have a feeling they will say it's attached to my bladder too as why would my bladder not be functioning properly? Must be related?
I just have to wait for a letter with a date but I'm sure there will be a long waiting list... Looks like TTC is on hold for a while! Not such a bad thing as I'm starting my new job soon, whoop!!!
I'm off out tmrw night with the girls and then I'm off all next week so we are going glamping! Now, I have camped tons of times but Chris is not one for camping, he is not one for getting muddy or living without a mirror so this is going to be an experience!!! :)


----------



## ab75

Sorry to hear that Betty but it'll be worth it when everything is done and you get your rainbow and you will be busy learning your new job so it'll fly by.
We are going camping tomorrow night, the girls are so excited. I have done my back in so not sure an airbed will help but never mind. Have a good weekend everyone, and have a few drinks for me!!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Help!!!!!! 12 DPO.... This is a 25miu dip strip test????


----------



## ab75

OMG! I never see lines on those tests and I see it on yours!! Have you got a FRER?? I think congratulations are in order......and no drinks for you tonight!! Xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

There is a line as clear as day but I do not believe that it's real?!?! I'm at work until 12 and then I will run to asda to get a frer and see! I think it's a very cruel evap :(


----------



## ab75

I don't think it is an evap, you had promising sounding symptoms. Aaarrgh I'll be away camping. I'll check for your frer results on Glyn's phone. Good luck. Eeeekk xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning! Betty, my goodness, all that to take in from the gynae and then a bfp test. Your symptoms have been great this month. I'd test with a digital first thing tomorrow morning. Dont test midday as you're still early in your cycle. Exciting stuff!
I was just along from brighton at east preston. Major road closures and lane closures on drive home (and af showed up) so I drove 7.5hrs to get as far as manchester where we gave up and stopped for the night. All in all took 12.5hrs driving to get back. Staycation for us next time! 
Off to return hire car. Started a diet today. Being miserable at work I've crept up half a stone in 3 months. My work clothes dont fit well at all!


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, I can definitely see something but I can't tell if it's grey or pink. What colour does the line look in person? 

Hope this is it for you sweetie! !! I'll be checking throughout the day for an update xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm still at work.... Trying not to over analyse it! It's pink on the test and clear as day in real life but seriously I don't believe it! I don't thinks its possible! It's a cheap test from the pound shop and remember when I had a naughty evap before??
As soon as I finish work I'm getting a frer and will let you all know :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Took these an hour ago..... The other test is obviously dodgy and of course I'm gutted :(


----------



## Edinburgh

I'm sorry Betty, any sign of AF? It is still a little early. The cheaper tests can be more sensitive than some of the named brands and fmu is stronger than later in the day. Maybe see if af shows next few days and try again?


----------



## wantjust1more

:hugs:awww betty! Don't give up girl. Even though it's easier said than done. I would be feeling just the way you are if that had happened. If I were you, I would take a bath, or walk. Truly do something for the next couple days and try not to test. In my case --when I didn't test it made it easier to expect af, hopefully your's will be missing :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## ab75

Sorry Betty xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ah.... No worries girls. It just got my hopes up.
It's ok, I'm booked I'm for my lap which will hopefully get me sorted and then I can get my long awaited BFP!!!
We are off glamping tmrw so ok really looking forward to that.... Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend :)


----------



## Edinburgh

Off to my first day in my new job. Hope this damn bus speeds up a bit! My period is so bad I'd much rather be curled up in bed. Having to wear my black suit despite the glorious weather just in case of accidents! Hoping all goes well.


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, sorry the other tests were negative. That's the exact same thing that happened to my sister last week. She got a positive on a cheapy and then negative on an FRER, turns out she isn't pregnant but how cruel can our bodies be!!! 

Good look on your first day Edinburgh! 

Back to work for me today, I went out on Saturday with a few people from work and ended up absolutely rotten! I was on the cocktails all night so of course I didn't taste any alcohol and before I knew it I was throwing up in the toilet of some bar. 

Betty how was glamping?? 

I'm really really not a camper at all. it's my worst nightmare haha. I couldn't think of anything worse than sleeping outdoors, I like my home comforts too much 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Had my scan today, been moved forward so now 13 weeks. Baby was kicking and wriggling xx




Spoiler


----------



## Edinburgh

Well, new job is a bit underwhelming. Might just be learning curve and settling in blues, we'll see. I feel bad that we'll be TTC but I've learned my lesson that work is just work and companies don't deserve much loyalty. 

How is everyone? Tina you recovered from weekend? X


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls.... How is everyone??? AB, awwwwww look at that gorgeous little bean!!! Congrats on your beautiful 13 week scan, hope you are feeling nice and relaxed :)
Tina.... Been there so many times! Hope you managed to get through your hangover and out the other end! Was it one if those 'I'm never drinking again!' Situations???
Edinburgh.... How is the job??? Not what you expected??? 
We had a great time glamping, I love being out in the country and enjoying the great outdoors, only thing was AF arrived whilst we were away which was not ideal, had terrible pains and have just felt pretty rubbish these last few days (it's my week off work, bloody typical!!!)
I'm still waiting for my date for my lap, hopefully will get the letter soon :) Tina.... When is your HSG???


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies.....Sorry for absence again, I'm still getting used to hubby being home full time. Lots more washing and cleaning to contend with! I hate missing out & keeping up with everyone. 

Betty....CONGRATULATIONS on the job front! When do you start? Bet you can't wait, I remember you saying you were fed up & unhappy in your current job. Tell them all what you really think of them when you leave! ;) haha
I'm sorry to read about your diagnosis at the gyno.....When is your lap test? Fingers crossed for you....and thank God everything is ok with the left ovary!! X your glamping pics looked great! I'm also envious you have been to Glastonbury..I so wanna go! 

Tina my lovely, hope your horrific hangover has healed. I miss the nights out, but not the hangover, I'm bloody useless!! 
Really sorry af got you again too....Have you had marks results back yet? What's the next stage for you now? X 

Ab, what a beautiful scan picture!! :) I hope your doing and feeling well, are you going to find out the gender? 

Edinburgh, welcome back!! I know what you mean about the guilt feeling of TTC in a job, but your right...you can't put your life on hold, they ARE just companies! X 

How's everyone else doing? 

I've missed you ladies Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh yes, I went for my growth scan yesterday. The scan itself was amazing.....we saw his little face & his eyes moving, he was blowing bubbles too! Was truly amazing. 
As we were waiting for them to bring us the photos, the consultant called us into the room. He started asking questions about eve & what week I lost her as it's not in my notes. He then Said that our baby isn't growing properly, he's on the very bottom of the scale. (Diabetics are prone to have large babies) 
He said it could just be that he's a small baby, or it could mean my placenta is damaged & is starving him of the necessary nutrients he needs to grow. 
We have to go back in 2 week's for another scan to see if he's grown. bviously I freaked out, the doctor was really blunt & wasn't explaining it properly, it was horrible. And when I asked him what would happen if he hadn't grown? His reply was "I would then advise you not to carry on the pregnancy" I just broke down, I couldn't breathe.....he said nothing after to reassure me. 

The midwife came in though and explained it better. Basically, if he hasn't grow in 2 weeks then they will look at delivering him prematurely. She said that would be the worse case scenario. So we have to stay positive. I've got to take it easy & monitor his movements, if they get less, I've got to go in.
Bloody doctor, he kept saying "I'm so sorry" over & over again, which was making it worse. Thank God Az was with me, or I'd have lost the plot! 

So yeah, bit of an emotional rollercoaster yesterday Xx


----------



## ab75

Aahhh frisky, I hope baby fish grows loads in 2 weeks. How far on are you now? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks ab....I will be 27 weeks on sunday. I know i should stay calm and not worry, but its hard xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh Frisky, sending you huge cuddles. What a horrible doctor. Sending you lots of positive vibes from the grey north. I'm sure your bean will sprout in the next two weeks and things will very back on track. Rest lots and eat well. Hugs, x


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, so sorry about your news that little fish isn't growing :-(

A word of support for you though.... my older sister had the same problem when she was pregnant with her daughter. She had to get regular scans due to having 2 previous 2nd tri miscarriages and at one scan (I can't remember how many weeks she was but it was in the 20s) she was told the same as you that the baby wasn't growing and didn't measure anywhere near what it should do. 2 weeks later it had miraculously started growing again and although she was smaller than average when she was born she was nice and healthy.

Sometimes I think doctor do their best to bloody scare us! I hope you go back in a couple of weeks time and everything is okay. Thinking of you my dear :) 

AB!!! what a beautiful scan, I'm so over the moon for you. Are you starting to feel more relaxed now?

Betty, glad your glamping went well! shitty though that your period came whilst you were out there. Like you said, as if you don't already feel grubby enough when your period comes, it happens when you're staying in the great outdoors! 

My HSG is on Monday girls eeeek... out of those who have had it before could you tell me what it is like?

I'm a bit scared if I'm honest, in the letter they sent to me it said "don't be surprised if you experience quite a bit of pain and bleeding for a couple of days afterwards" 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky..... Oh my god, why can't doctors have some sympathetic filters???? I bet you were worried sick!!! Try and stay relaxed, give you and baby some good nutrients over the next couple of weeks and I'm sure you will go back and everything will be fine..... I will be sending you lots of love an positive vibes xxxx 

Tina, I was worried before going for my HSG, I took 2 paracetamol and 2 ibuprofen an hour before the exam because I was told that it would hurt but it was totally fine, it hurt slightly when the dye was being pushed through but to be honest I have had worse smears!!! Good luck, and let us know what they say xx


----------



## ab75

Tina, another thread I'm in "sticking together until we all get bfp's",a lot of the ladies have had hsg's, I know that they all said to take painkillers b4 you go. One of them got her bfp straight away and another is testing today. Hooe yours has the same result.
I am relaxed a bit more after my scan. I asked if I could have a home birth, doc said I will get growth scan at 28 and 34 weeks and if baby is below 95th centile then I can have my home birth but if not he wants me in hospital as he thinks it could be 11lb(!!!!) and won't let me go past 40 weeks as girls were both big for gestation. Hoping it's below lol xx


----------



## friskyfish

11bs ab?? Ouch! Haha....I like the idea of a home birth, unfortunatley wont be an option for me.

Tina, whats a hsg?? Im sure you will be fine, just do what betty did and dose up on painkillers....failing that, vodka! ;) 

Thanks for all your kind words. Thanks for telling me about your sister tina, a few people ive spoke to have had similar stories, so fingers crossed he will have a growth spurt. 

Its bloody redders here today, im very uncomfortable!! X


----------



## Bettyt63

It must be absolutely roasting everywhere apart from where I live! It's absolutely pee'ing it down and blowing a gale! :rain:
I'm just about to go round my sisters for a bottle of vino (or two!) this has been her first week back at work after having 6 months off (she had surgery on her spine) :wine:


----------



## wantjust1more

Our Puppies!!! Our German Shepherd, had 9 puppies on Wednesday. I'm living my pregnancy through her. 
It was so beautiful and I love holding them. I'm literally up all night, latching all 9 of them, it's really tiring, however, I've come to realize it's just like having a newborn. WOW... 

Here are some picture of them! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







puppies2.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









Puppies 1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









puppies 3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tinadecember

Oh my goodness want just they are the most adorable little things ever! Are you keeping any of the puppies? 

Frisky a HSG is a procedure where they pass dye into your insides through your lady bits and do an x ray to check for any abnormalities in the fallopian tubes. I've booked the morning off work just in case it's a bit too uncomfortable 

The weather was gorgeous here yesterday! We spent the afternoon in southport with my mum & dad. We took evie on the fair and then had a walk along the pier for fish and chips. It looks like it's gonna be another gorgeous day here today as well! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god!!! Look at those puppies! I want one! 
Tina.... Good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes ok and they give you the results straight away :) take some sanitary pads (not tampons) for the bleeding after and don't forget to take some painkillers an hour before xxx
I had the WORST hangover yesterday, seriously, I just can't drink anymore..... :(


----------



## wantjust1more

Tina- We are going to keep one of her babies. Just don't know which one. The birth was just crazy. Dogs eating their own placenta, and they break their babies sacs. 
Just amazing. 

Betty- Lol how am I going to get it to ya!? :dance:


----------



## wantjust1more

Tina- I had the HSG done. It really doesn't hurt. I didn't take anything for it. I didn't even spot at all. However, every women is different. I've heard of some painful HSG experiences. I hope for good post results (i/e pregnancy)-- everyone (even the doctor) said "you're higher to get pregnant after one"... unfortunately not me, just wasn't my time. Fx'd for you!!

Oh and the doctor said "if you can see your tube "smokin" than it's a good sign, means everything is open"... 

So watch to see if you lighten it up in there ;)


----------



## Bettyt63

Want1, you're gonna have to come to the UK to see us all!!!!! 

Tina.... Good luck today, let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

I'm back from my test, everything was absolutely fine! She said that my tubes were clear and the dye flowed through them as it should :):):) I think we can be sure now of what the problem is. I'm guessing it's going to come down to Mark not having enough little swimmers.

The test itself didn't hurt too much, I did feel a little bit of period cramping when she was inserting the tube but apart from that it was fine. I am spotting a little now but it's nothing unbearable! Just glad it's over with, I felt so anxious. I think it's the fear of the unknown isn't it. 

She did say to me also just like you said wantjust that the following cycle you will be "slightly" more fertile than normal so to get at it like rabbits haha.. as if we're not all doing everything that we can possibly do anyway! 

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Just lovely want1, I dont envy you though. I once had a dog have 4 retrievers and the cleanup was horrendous! Cute overload though! It is so strange how they just know what to do. 

Tina, so glad things went smoothly and not too uncomfortable. 

Frisky how you doing?

My cycle seems to get shorter as I get older. Im down to 26.5 days. Think I need to be getting my jiggy on this week. Off to see if the man will come to bed! Night ladies x


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Great news on your HSG!! Get at it while you are more fertile chick !!! :)
Where is everyone in their cycle?? I'm CD7, going for my pre op assessment this Wednesday, eeeeeeek! So nervous!!!


----------



## ab75

Those puppies are so cute.
Glad the HSG went well Tina.
Betty, good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi ladies,

Edinburgh, your cycles are getting shorter and mine are getting longer! I used to be 28 days dead on and now it's 30-31 days :-( 

Betty, no point in me getting jiggy really because ovulation has already happened for this cycle. At least we will know by next ovulation day what is happening and whether we need IVF/IUI 

We have my sister coming for her tea tonight, gonna make some good old italian food I think. 

My baby girl is going to be a big 4 in 11 more days!!! Life is flying by... We've organised a party for her and all of her little nursery pals at our local soft play centre. We're having a frozen theme, can't wait to see her little face. 

It's our first wedding anniversary this weekend girls! we're off to a spa hotel in Wales from Saturday through till Monday. Cannot wait for a bit of chill out time!!! xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi Tina, I could do with another 5 days between periods sometimes, but it does mean longer between testing I guess. Good luck at your appointment betty. Have you started your new job yet btw? Im supposed to ovulate tomorrow and I've come down with a stinking cold. Hubby is off to games night and I have to get shorty to bed and write a report for work before I can fall into bed. Im a horrid mess of snot and something tells me there wont be any sweet baby making for us tonight! Life is a bitch!


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi Tina, I could do with another 5 days between periods sometimes, but it does mean longer between testing I guess. Good luck at your appointment betty. Have you started your new job yet btw? Im supposed to ovulate tomorrow and I've come down with a stinking cold. Hubby is off to games night and I have to get shorty to bed and write a report for work before I can fall into bed. Im a horrid mess of snot and something tells me there wont be any sweet baby making for us tonight! Life is a bitch!


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Edinburgh, it's always the same isn't it! At the exact time that you really don't need to be sick... you end up sick!!! did you manage to fit any baby making in? 

AF is due for me in the next week definitely. Lost track of what day I'm on because we haven't been able to DTD much this cycle. 

Betty how did you pre op go? Did they give you a date/time for your op? xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, hope everyone is well today!

It's finally friday yesssssssssssssssssss!!!!

Anybody upto much this weekend? Think the weather is gonna be beautiful and hot woohoo

Forgot to mention yesterday, Mark has his scan today on his plums haha.. I'll let you all know how he gets on later xx


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies,
Tina, hope Marks scan goes well.
Betty, hope your op goes well.
Frisky, hope baby fish is doing lots of growing. 
Edinburgh, hope you feel better soon.

Hope the weather stays sunny, just leaving for our holiday. 6 hour drive to Scotch Corner, Travelodge tonight then onto Primrose Valley tomorrow xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies!! How are we all? I'm currently sat in my bathroom with hairdye on my hair and up the walls! Haha ooops! 

Tina, how did marks scan go?? Glad the Hsg went ok and your all clear, that's one less thing to worry about. Bet your looking forward to your weekend away too, hope you have a lovely anniversary! :) 

Betty, hope all went well at your pre op? Do you have to wait long for the actual operation? 

Wanting, Awwh, if my dog had pups, I don't think I could give them away, I'd have to keep at least one! Haha I'm so soft! 

Ab, how are you feeling? How many weeks are you now?? Hope your bump is coming along nicely, I want to see photo's of it! I'm bump obsessed! 

Edingburgh, how are you doing lovely? On the note you and Tina mentioned earlier...My cycles used to be 28 days, then went up to 31 days, very odd. 

Well, I hit my 3rd trimester on Sunday.....was in the hospital yesterday as I had reduced movement....and was worried, but all is ok. Just want to get this scan over with on weds now to see if he's grown. 
I've got my mum here tomorrow for 5 days which will be nice, I'll be able to have a bit of a rest too. 
Going out with Az for a meal tomorrow night as we haven't been out together in so long.....I went clothes shopping today and nearly threw up!! I have cellulite EVERYWHERE girls!! Even on my arms!! It's got worse since I got pregnant, has anyone else had this?? I just hope it goes afterwards or I'm gonna be mega pissed off!! Haaha
I know that sounds vain, I'm not bothered about the weight or my bump! But Ewwwww to my orange peel skin! Xx


----------



## MrsDiaz

Hello ladies may I join in? Haha


----------



## friskyfish

MrsDiaz said:


> Hello ladies may I join in? Haha

Good morning....Of course you may join! Welcome! This is a great thread with even greater ladies on it! :) Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning. My cold is finally shifting. I feel almost human today. Hubby and I did manage to do the deed last night but I suspect it might be too little too late. Oh well, next cycle please!
How is everyone? Hi Mrs Diaz, tell us a bit about you! Betty how you doing? Tina are you getting a whole weekend without little people? I cant remember what that feels like! Frisky, sorry to hear you had to go to hosp yesterday. Munchkin was a nightmare for me in utero... used to party all night and sleep all morning. It'd get to 11.30 and id be right about to call the hospital when she'd wake up and start the tai chi again. Used to freak me out. Everything is crossed for you for wed and I hope your mum is able to give you some respite. Just having someone offer to make a cuppa can really gelp some days.
Job stress and illness asides, we're good. Hubby got straight A's so has got his first choice for uni in September. Yay! We're going to be very poor but im really proud of him. He's 30 next month and I have no idea what to for his birthday! I'm 32 next month and feeling it. I have dermatitis and horrific stretch marks from munchkin but thankfully no cellulite yet! This is my second week gluten free and im losing about 2lb a week without trying. So, Im trying to find things I can snack on to up the cals. It does seem to be helping my wonky GI disorder though so I think I'll stick with it till my system recovers from all the work upheaval stress. 
I have a bonkers dream to share. Last night I was pregnant and running down Arthurs' Seat. Thst's a big hill here in Edinburgh. Anyway, the wind caught me and carried me bavk to the top if the hill where a burger van was waiting with my name on it. I xalmly went back to work making patties and take away cups with eton mess inside! My head is obviously exploring alternative careers in my sleep! 
Have a good day. Im off to softplay with teeny and my dad.
ttfn


----------



## Edinburgh

My God my typing on this damn tablet is awful! Sorry! Typos galore. Will set up my new laptop pronto!


----------



## MrsDiaz

Hello ladies the name is selma, 21, and try after miscarriage last April 5th (my hubby birthday) well anyways I am currently 8 dpo tiny cramps here and there but lots of white milky discharge (gross I know lol) and but I can feel my breasts starting to hurt oh and this is the first time my hub and I bd after our loss and I'm just waiting but also I had bad cramping like after we bd that lasted 3 seconds which happened like my last pregnancy, so what do you ladies think? And did you girls have similar symptoms lol me before getting a bfp?


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How are you all??? 
Welcome mrs Diaz, I'm sorry about your loss last April, hopefully you will get your BFP very soon, you're symptoms sound promising! Fingers crossed for you..
Tina, how was your romantic weekend away? Hope you are all nice and rested :) any news on marks results??? 
Frisky, how you feeling??? Hope that little fish is not being too much of a munchkin for you! Don't worry about your orange peel, even though I'm sure you look absolutely fantastic!!! My body has not been the same since I had LO, I used to be really thin and toned without even trying and now I eat healthy and gym it but I still have the worst jelly belly!!! Yuk!!! Edinburgh, how is gluten free going?? How come you are doing that? I've read that a GF diet is good for people with endometriosis so I was thinking of giving it a go!! 
Frisky, is your mum with you yet??? I'm hoping that little fish has had a big growth spurt for Wednesday :) 
Well I have had a crazy weekend, drinking wine fri/sat and Sunday due to family birthday parties all weekend, I feel rotten today, ugh..... Need a proper detox and to sleep for a week!!! 
My pre-op went well last week, they just told me what they were going to do, I am really nervous about it and ended up getting myself into a right tis and throwing up!!! I was I'll all day just from getting myself all stressed out..... God help me when it comes to the actual operation! Such a loser!
Another thing is that I got a letter from my consultant going through his findings from my last scan and it says 'the uterus looked globular with early fibroid changes' I don't remember him telling me this? What does that mean? Anyone heard of it before??? 
:)


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Welcome MrsDiaz, sorry to hear about your loss :-( Good thing about this thread is we have all been through a loss at some point so we will try to help you out as much as we can. Hoping that this cycle is the one for you! 

Betty, I had a wonderful weekend! Had the best full body massage on Sunday which did me the world of good and we had the outdoor hot tub to ourselves for a good hour. pure bliss! Back to work today though, the joys of reality hey! 

You're only normal to be getting yourself into a tizz about the op, you should see me when I'm getting ready to go to theatre. Anyone would think that I'm going and never coming back. It's just a scary thought isn't it, but it's all for a good cause! With any luck it'll sort out some of your problems my dear.

Frisky when is your appointment to see if baby fish has grown?? Saw your pictures on facebook and you are looking absolutely amazing!!! I was well fatter than you when I was approaching 30 weeks, I looked slightly whale like. 

Edinburgh, any symptoms to report? 

Mark had his scan last Friday, the consultant said to him that one of his doo dahs (I will call them doo dahs because I don't really like the word testicle haha!) was much smaller than the other one and felt "grainy". He said this is normally caused by a past infection such as mumps. He has never had mumps! I wish I had gone with him now because I like knowing everything that was said and you know when men are like... so general about everything! 

Any idea about what the consultant said?? We've got our appointment to discuss all of the results together next week. I can't bloody wait!!! Just want a solution xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies! Apprehension is only human betty, it's not normal to be prodded and poked under general anaesthesia or otherwise! Smear tests make me feel sick! Tina, really hope you get a positive plan in place on the back of your consultation. Men are a bit useless at reporting back anything medical. They don't ask the obvious questions either! Frisky, hope baby fish has flourished, has your mum arrived? Everything crossed for tomorrow. Want1, how are you?
Oh, I could go a massage. So oooo jealous tina! 
Don't think we did enough to catch a bean this month, finally getting over the cold but my sinuses just won't clear. If I had to name a symptom then maybe a little cramping, but just a little. I have a stomach disorder which stops me absorbing some things like iron. I'm off gluten as my stomachs been on strike recently and gluten is hard to digest. I've been doing ok off it, just giving tummy a break. 
Off home to put my feet up now. Start of the week at work was a bit mental. 
X


----------



## Edinburgh

Mrsdiaz, breast tenderness is a really good sign. How many dpo are you?


----------



## tinadecember

Morning everyone,

Edinburgh, it only takes one time don't forget! As long as you DTD at least once around ovulation time then you are in with a chance. How many DPO are you? 

Do you remember a few weeks ago that I was telling you about trying to get Evie off the bottle? Well I have finally cracked it! The other morning she said "Mummy I have to get rid of my bottle don't I?" and I said "Yes because big girls can't have bottles, bottles are for babies" she said "Okay well when I've finished this one I will put my bottle in the bin" AND SHE DID!!! that was over a week ago and it's been plain sailing. 

So because she hasn't been having a bottle before bed she has been having dry nights and hadn't done a wee in her pull up for 6 nights. I decided last night to finally bite the bullet and send her to bed in normal knickers and she woke up this morning with a huge smile on her face and said "mummy I didn't do any wee wees!!!" <3<3<3 my heart just melted with absolute pride. 

In the space of a week she has got rid of her bottle and took a huge step by not wearing pull ups anymore. Don't you just love those proud mummy moments?? 

ahhhh I feel happy :):):) xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Good morning ladies, Sorry i've been missing in action again and again. Man, baby dogs, like having a real baby, but times 9.. 

I've not been really thinking about ttc, as a matter fact I don't think I can concentrate on another right now.. 

Last thurs, we took our daughter to a MRI because she was having massive migraines, and lost 6 lbs. I decided i'm not going to keep feeding her tylenol anymore and something needed to get done. So she went in thurs for the scan, and last friday we got the call she has a "spot" on the brain.... I don't know what to think, feel... She's only 7 and her twin brother is feeling every sympathy pain with her. I'm just in shock, they saw anything.. July 22, we will find out what they are going to do. One thing i have to thank god for is it's NON- Cancerous. 

So, as for ttc, and having sex this month... maybe once.. I can't handle a pregnancy after this news. Girls... I'm so scared. I don't know what i'd do without my only baby girl. I always think the worst (what if this, what if that), i'm trying not to, but it's so hard. 

On the positive note, I've cleaned out my closet, cleaned out toy buckets, and just going through life cherishing each moment with family. 


How are you all doing?


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no wantjust, that's every parents nightmare :( You poor thing...i bet your worried beyond belief. Have the doctors explained what it means in detail?? I'm one of these people that thinks the worst in things too, it's hard not to. But as you said, it's non cancerous, so that's something to be positive about Xx I really don't know what else to say....just try & be strong. It'll be a long 6 days to wait, but we are all here for you lovely Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina....good news about evie & the bottle! Very grown up of her...how did her night without pullups go? I know what you mean about men and doctor's, they are all wired the same way I think, very vague about everything! Where as we cling on to every word! 
Betty, have you got or had fibroids?? And What does globular mean?? Hope it's nothing serious. Have you got your date for op yet? Bless you getting all worked up so it made you sick. I'd like to say try and stay calm, but I know it's easier said than done....I get myself worked up over things,I drive my husband mad!! 

Well, it's my mum's last night tonight, been a lovely few days .
You will all be pleased to know that baby fish has grown too :)
Had the scan today, he is still on the small size, but is growing, so that's a relief.......We got a scan pic of his lips and nose, I will try and post a pic if that's ok? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Wantjust ... So sorry to hear about your daughter! Like frisky said I am also the same when it comes to worrying, as soon as there is the slightest thing wrong with me/Evie/family I freak out and start thinking the worst. I think that is only instinct though with people that you love. Good thing though that it's nothing sinister, hope they can easily remove it without causing your LO too much pain and that resolves her nasty headaches. 

Frisky, ahem where's this picture?? of course we don't mind you mad head! So happy that he is continuing to grow though, that's amazing news :):):) Evie's doing really well, she's had 2 nights now in knickers and both nights been dry. 

Mark had a bit of a down day yesterday, it's not like him really to confide in me. He's the type of person that if he has a problem he will let it build and build and not speak to anybody about it so it must be really playing on his mind for him to speak to me.

He's worried sick that we're going to go to the consultant next week and he's going to say that he's not working basically and that there's nothing he can do to help us... I know deep down that that's definitely not going to be the case. He does have 1 fully functioning testicle so even if the other one is not working there's still 50% of him that is. 
It's tough to imagine how he's feeling because I'm nice and healthy and as far as we're aware there's no problems with my parts so he must feel hugely like the pressure is on him. 

I just told him that I'll love him whether or not we have any more kids, what will be will be won't it <3 xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh Tina, poor mark.....it must be hard,it's a pride thing with men aswell...they won't see the positives like 1 testicle is fully functional, they just see that 1 isn't!! I'm sure he will feel better about things when you have your next appointment. All you can do is listen & try to reassure him,,which obviously your doing anyway. 

My mum's just gone back now, feel a bit sad. Got my in-laws coming next weekend. It will be nice to see them, but it's different, I can't just lounge around when they are here & I will have to make sure our house is immaculate as his mum is very house proud!! Urrgghh....cannot be arsed! Haha

It's red hot here again today, I sat in Sun yesterday and ended up throwing up, which isn't like me...must have a low heat tolerance now I'm pregnant!! 

I'll post pic now...he has 1 hand up over his face! I can't wait to meet him......I'm so in love with him already, and really happy he's a boy now :) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Baby fish, nose & lips 
28 weeks & 3days Xx
 



Attached Files:







CAM01168.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh WOW! how close up and clear is that!! he looks super cute already, can't wait to see pictures of him when he actually arrives <3

have you started buying anything yet or are you waiting a little while longer? and more importantly, does he have a name?? xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Want1, I'm so sorry to hear about your little one. Must be so hard on all of you, especially the poor wee one. Thank heavens you took her to get checked out. Hopefully knowing the issue they can do something to take away the headaches. Poor thing, you have so much on your plate just now! 
Frisky, baby fish is gorgeous, and glad to hear he's upped his bean size! I know what you mean about not being able to relax with the inlaws. We spend a lot of holidays with hubby's family as they are overseas and it means we get very little family time off just as us. 
Tina it's good mark is talking and getting out how he feels. As you say, he's got two! But I can understand why he doesn't see it like that if he feels alone with the responsibility for it taking a bit longer for you to conceive. Being able to keep talking is the most important thing. 
I am hot and tired today. Tourist madness is upon us up here and unfortunately I werk right in the middle of town. Nothing to report bar a little cramping and a lot of cm but I'm past the point where I know what's normal in my cycle with all the problems since christmas. All I know is I'm due period next wed. I had implantation bleeding last time so would expect another pregnancy to start the same way. Know it's not always the case but you expect what you know. Munchkins birthday next thursday and not likely to test till after then if I go late. Must go home and plan her party!


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh how old will little one be Edingburgh?? Bet it's crazy working in the middle of town in the height of the tourist season, I'm not good with crowds of people, I'm too impatient! Haha I never implantation bleeding, although I looked out for it every single month! Fingers crossed for you Xx what have you got planned for the party? 

Tina, we have a name. We are calling him Oscar.......Oscar Luke Lawrence
It's a name I've loved for ages. Az wasn't that keen, but after the gender scan, he said he liked it & now addresses him as baby Oscar. Joe does too.....So yes, that's his name.

I've not bought one thing....hubby and I are disagreeing on this. His dad has a pram off one of his cousins, says it's in 'good nic' however...his dad is a fucking waste of space, he's never been there for az, only gets in touch when he wants something off him. He didn't even get us a wedding card. I don't like him at all. But have to tolerate him for Aaron's sake. Anyway, he lives in bury near my mum. I've asked my mum to go around to look at this pram and every time, he lets her down. He can't send a photo on his phone, it's ridiculous. 
I don't mind hand me down stuff, but I want a new pram girls. Aaron seems to just think we HAVE to accept things which are given to us, which we don't. He thinks I'm been a snob about it, were not in a position to turn stuff down and we should at least give it a chance.
I will look at it, but I know I won't like it......Yeah we have to watch our money, but the pram we saw originally isn't that expensive. It just annoys me, his dad should just contribute towards his sons first baby and help us get a new one. But he would rather spend his cash in the pub!! 

Grrrrrrrrrr....Sorry girls,I'm ranting on....as you can tell, im wound up Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god..... I've missed so much!!!

Want1, you must be passed yourself! I hope your little girl is ok and this turns out to be nothing serious. Our babies are so precious, it's awful when they are poorly.... We are all here for you, keep us posted xxx

Tina, huge well done for getting Evie off the bottle AND dry at night!!! That's a massive achievement and I will be coming to you for advice when I need to do the same with my LO (she loves her dummy, blankie and a bottle before bed!!!) mark is bound to feel a little sad, like frisky said, men don't take these things very well... Hopefully you will get some good news from the consultant, when is your app??

Edinburgh, don't envy you being right in the middle of the tourists! I lived in London for 12 years and always worked right in the centre, it's a pain!! How old is your LO going to be?? 

Frisky..... Baby fish is ADoRaBle!!! How clear is that scan picture?!?!?! You must be really excited to meet him (as are we!!!!)
I think you are right about the pram, it's your first baby together and it's nice to have a new pram, fair enough if you are using Joe's old pram and you know where it came from etc.... But this pram you don't know who's it is or if they smoked, had pets etc, etc..... I say invest in a new pram, it's your baby, you do what you think is best xx

It was my OH birthday yesterday so we had all his friends/family round for a BBQ... The last person left at 12.30am my little girl went to bed at 11pm (I know BAD mammy!!!) and I managed to fall asleep about 1am, my little girl then kept waking up as she was having nightmares and my alarm went off at 5am for work so I'm feeling a little spaced out :( all good fun!!


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, I wondered where you had disappeared to! What did you get your OH for his birthday?? It was gorgeous the weather yesterday wasn't it but today my god what a change! It's pissing down here, like really badly but also that kind of warmth where it becomes uncomfortable. 

Frisky, the name Oscar is adorable  to be honest that would have been one of my choices if we ever had a boy. I totally agree with you on the pram thing, there's nothing wrong with wanting new for your new baby. There's also nothing wrong with turning away hand me downs if you're not in a position where you're struggling for money and can afford to get new things. Sometimes you just have to say politely that you don't want it. I need to get rid of my mamas and papas pram though and I think it's only right that you take it?? hahaha only joking! 

Edinburgh, I'm with you on the symptom spotting thing! I think you reach a point where it's like "eurgh I really can't be arsed with symptom spotting anymore!" I never had implantation bleeding with Evie. The only symptoms I had was a metallic taste in my mouth and incredibly sore nips, no cramping, no increased CM or bleeding. I guess everyone is different though, you never know you might have a little surprise! 

I feel really out of TTC girls because we've not been able to try this month! it's weird, normally by now I'd be obsessing with cervix checking and prodding my boobies all the time to see if they're any more sore haha! Can't wait to get back onto it next cycle. I had cramping yesterday so I'm guessing that AF will be here either today or tomorrow. FUN TIMES! 

It's Evie's birthday tomorrow! She's going to be a big 4 :) My mum has made her some cupcakes to take into nursery today to give to the kids when they're going home and she's gone in with a birthday girl badge on. 
It's so exciting this time because she understands what is going on whereas last year she didn't really understand what a birthday was and why everybody was making a fuss. 
We're having a party tomorrow with all of her little buddies from nursery and my mums spent days making a bloody frozen castle cake!! I will have to upload pictures tomorrow because I'm pretty sure it's gonna be one hell of a cake xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... I love birthdays, kids, adults, pets!!!! We had a fab day yesterday. I had the garden all set up so the kids could have loads of fun, bouncy castle, sand pit, gazebo with all viv's dolls in, slide etc... Was great!!! I hope you guys have a fab day for Evie's birthday, I bet she is really excited!!! Can wait to see the cake, your mums cakes are amaze balls!!! Chris just wanted money as he wants new clothes so that's what he got :)
Have you not been able to DTD at all this cycle??? We have only DTD once during my 'window' but I just thought this morning the twice I have been pregnant both were conceived in July at this exact time so it's a lucky month for me. Still not holding out much hope :(

Frisky, I meant to say I LOVE the name Oscar, really beautiful xxx

It's also rubbish weather where I am but that suits me as I'm in my joggers watching cartoons and drinking tea, basically being a right slob! Good times :)


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning. It's a bit guff getting up at 6 on a sat. Been being a lazy mummy and dozing on the couch while shortie watches little mermaid. She's going to be 2. Just having a couple of friends come over, my mum and my dad and his partner (not all at the same time ;). she's got a massive thing for buses this week, so think it'll be a bus cake. I've already drawn her a birthday poster with all the winnie the pooh characters for her room. We've got an easel for her and some paints. 
Betty, it sounds like you had an eventful day, you must have been shattered yesterday! 
Tina, I'm really jealous you have a cake maker in the family. I'm pondering finding the time to make a bus cake in my 50hr working week. Hubby totally not artistic at all. And a great step for evie getting off the bottles and having dry nights. We can't wait to get away from nappies. 
Frisky, Oscar is a lovely name and you don't have to accept stuff you don't want. We're poor and I love ebay for things for mia, especially clothes. Our first pram was second hand from my friend but it was a huge stiff heavy thing. I ended up buying a new one when mia was about 1 and I couldnt easily carry her in a sling anymore. You get what you want for your baby. My funny thing was her cot and mattress, they had to be new and her room had to be perfect, even had it replastered! Yet she didn't sleep in her room for 4 months. The next one will have to be in our room with us until they sleep through the night. And then hope mia doesnt mind sharing!


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies,
been on hols so lots to catch up on.
Edinburgh, made me lol with your Arthurs Seat dream. Would be fab if there was a burger van at the top after the climb.
Want, hope your little girl is ok.
Betty, hope your op goes well.
Tina, hope your appt is good news. 
Frisky, how cute is that pic of Oscar? So glad he has grown and love his name.
Mrsdiaz, hello.
Our hol was good, however,Zoe caught hand, foot and mouth. She is recovering now, I should have immunity, hopefully, as if not it can cause abnormalities in the baby. Won't find out til my 20 week scan so I am worried sick although I should be fine xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Well, I POAS'd this morning. Don't feel pregnant at all and no surprise BFN. Feel a bit silly now. Hi Ab. Hope your hol was nice, where'd you go? And where you from? 
Wish I could get to next cycle without the monthly monster. Periods are shit, especially so when ttc.


----------



## ab75

Hi, I'm from Fife but live in Aberdeen now.
Sorry about bfn xx


----------



## ab75

Oh and we just went down to Primrose Valley near Filey xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god AB, that doesn't sound good! How did Zoe manage to pick that up and is it dangerous??? Fingers crossed you are immune xx
Edinburgh, when is AF due for you??? Please don't feel,silly!! I convince myself every month that I'm pg with all my symptoms only to get bfn's :( it's rubbish!
Tina, hope Evie had a lovely birthday :) when is your app?? Is it this week?
Want1, how is your little girl doing???? When will you get some answers?

I'm still waiting for my laparoscopy date, you can guarantee it will be the week when I start my new job!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

AB sorry to hear about your LO! there was hand foot & mouth going around Evie's nursery a few months ago but fortunately she didn't catch it! Hope everything goes okay at your scan though, how many weeks are you now?

Edinburgh :-( BFNs are shitty, what CD are you on? is it still not too early? 

My AF is pretty much gone, I'm on CD4. Had a painful couple of days with AF cramping, don't you just hate being a woman sometimes!!! I must have had enough ibuprofen this weekend to send a small dog into a hypnotic daze and all Mark could say was "Tina will you stop taking ibuprofen, they're just period pains" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I turned into a raging hormonal bitch and screamed "JUST PERIOD PAINS?? HAVE YOU EVER HAD THESE "JUST PERIOD PAINS"????" God, it's so god damn easy being male isn't it. 

Evie had a wonderful birthday, she was spoilt rotten by all of her friends. I had to have a good clear out yesterday and throw loads of old toys away because we just don't have the space! Her cake was amazeballs, here's a picture for those of you that don't have me on facebook 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/cake_zpsfac8c4ff.jpg 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Evie's cake is amazing! Your mum is talented!
Zoe seems better today, must've just picked it up when we were at the little disco with lots of kids.
I am 16 weeks tomorrow, scan 4 weeks tomorrow. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Gosh AB your pregnancy is flying by! Both yours and frisky's are actually :) 

Frisky is gonna have her little Oscar in a couple of months time eeeekkk! Are you finding out the sex AB? have you thought of any names? 

I feel totally drained this afternoon :-( gotta go and do the food shop after work too, oh the joys! 

I've got a scan on my ovaries/womb on Wednesday evening. The hospital is about 15 minutes drive from where I work and they have given me an appointment for 6:45pm when I finish at 4!! meaning I'm going to have to drive home, get Evie then trail all the way back towards work. 

xx


----------



## ab75

Thats a strange time for a hosp appt.
Yes we are going to find out, mostly because we can't decide on a boy name and because I want to buy bits and pieces xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yeah I'd be the same, I like to be prepared so we will deffo find out if we are lucky enough to have another. 

Hows everyone doing today? Gorgeous weather again and I'm stuck in work booooo!!!

I've got 2 weeks off after this week though wahooo!!! xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Weather has been nice here but don't see much of it working crazy hours. Monster is due tomorrow and feel like I want to sleep a week not come home tomorrow to bake clean and organise a party!


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Edinburgh, the joys of being a mummy hey! It will all be worth it though when you see the joy on your LOs face :):) 

Hows everyone doing today?

Got my scan tonight on the old ovaries and womb, Mark said he doesn't see why I'm even going because he knows that the problem is him. Got to rule every last thing out though otherwise they won't give us a treatment plan will they xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How is everyone??
Edinburgh..... Has AF arrived??? Have you tested again??? When are you having LO's party?? It's so much work having it in your own house isn't it? Manic stress cleaning and tidying before hand and manic stress after cleaning it all up!!! All good fun tho and will be worth it xx
Tina.... You will have to let us know how the scan goes, it's good they are doing all these tests so that at least you know where the problems lie.... I know it will be tough on mark but you will just have to support him and give him lots of love.... Has he had his results back yet??? 
When is AF due for everyone? Mine is due 1st august.... :( no symptoms this cycle (obviously) still waiting for my operation date, why is it taking so long?????


----------



## tinadecember

Our appointment is a week today Betty to get our results, Mark is constantly dropping into conversation now that he has a "broken bollock" haha lovely wording. I think he has stopped stressing and he's now realising that we can't change anything, what will be will be and the only thing we can do is try to find a way around it. 

I've only just had my AF so I'm waiting on ovulation in about 10 days time, can't believe you're still waiting on a date Betty! How much longer are you gonna leave it before you get on the phone?? 

I'll let everyone know how my appointment goes later xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck tonight Tina xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Good luck Tina..... :)


----------



## Edinburgh

Good luck tina, at least you have some leave to enjoy the weather! Poor mark, we all know how fond they are of their manbits. I'm cd27 today so expect af any minute. Negative this morning. If it's gonna land i'd like it by 7 so I can have some vino to help my creative juices get going for my cake decorating tonight. tee hee. 
Hope your appointment comes through soon betty. Want1 how are you and your cherub? Thinking of you x


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls, back from my scan with good news! 

The lady who scanned me was fantastic and talked me through everything that she could see. So she said I have a tilted uterus which I wasn't aware of, it's tilted backwards which she said wouldn't have any effect on me getting/not getting pregnant but it made it more difficult for her to see my ovaries so I had to have a dreaded internal scan. 
She said my ovaries looked fine and there wasn't any abnormalities in my womb or pelvis. So I have nice healthy insides! Good thing really because we would've been fucked if there was a problem with me too! 

I mentioned to her that we are pretty sure that we know what the problem is and I explained all about mark and she said that more often than not its the male who has the infertility problem. I was quite shocked at that part! 

So we've got 7 more days until our results appointment. I feel ready to find out the next step of our journey now! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

That's great Tina!!! Roll on your next appointment so you can hopefully get a plan put in place.
Edinburgh.... How did the cake making/decorating go last night??? Any sign of AF???


----------



## ab75

Thats good news, hope you can move forward next week.
Betty any news on your op yet?
Edinburgh, hope you're stress free today and got the cake made!
It is so hot today, I can't handle heat during pregnancy. Usually love the sun lol. Girls have their bouncy castle and paddling pool out so that should keep them amused xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Ab, I've just realised you're going to have 3 under 4. What's your secret energy source! The butterfly cake was lovely, glad I didn't go for the bus. I'd have been at it till 3am. As it was I turned in bout 11 and then finished everything else this morning. Still no af, feels like it's coming though so I'm kinda pissed I'm still off the wine! cd29 tomorrow. Have been 26_27 last 3 months. Not testing again till sat though! Right, off to bed. Gubbed!


----------



## Edinburgh

Caved and tested. Faulty test. Serves me right!


----------



## tinadecember

Was it a definite BFN Edinburgh? how long have you been TTC this time around hun? 
Glad your cake baking went well! Rather you than me though in this heat, I barely tolerated sleeping last night it was that bloody hot! Felt like I was abroad haha 

It's my last day in work today girls before I have 16 days off :):):) I was just saying to the guys in work that I haven't had longer than a week off work in a few years. Don't know what I'm going to do with myself!

Off to pick a swimming pool up after work which I've had to pre-order from the Argos because they're flying off the shelves as soon as they come in then I'm going to have a relaxing afternoon in the garden, possibly with a glass of wine to celebrate my little break xx


----------



## ab75

Enjoy your time off Tina, have a glass of wine for me.
Edinburgh, its not that bad, lol, I am lucky that I stopped working full time after Zara was born and now only work 10 hours a week. Used to be a Childminder so I am used to loads of kids, lol. This baby is my last tho. Too old and too many losses to go thru it again.
Sorry about bfn.
xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning ladies. 30 DPO, no af, no positive. I'm about 3-4 days late for me, excepting that nightmare in Dec/Jan where I had an absent period for 3 weeks and then 5 weeks of bleeding. We've been back off bc since start of May, so I think this is cycle 3 and we had maybe 4 months TTc end of last year before we went back to the pill. Think my system is just messed up from the pill. I just wish I knew for definite where I stood. As and when AF arrives you're always up and on to the next cycle. Being increasingly late with no positive result is just infuriating. I spent a fortune at Christmas on various types of test so I'm adamant I'm sticking with the internet cheapies this time and only buying a digital one once I get some kind of line with the others. 

Have a fabby holiday Tina, glad you got good news at the hospital. I have a tilted uterus too, it doesn't affect fertility at all though I think I read a while back that some positions are meant to make it easier for the swimmers to get where they are going, but I personally think that's folklore!


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh.... I can't believe you're late! Have you tested again today??? When was the last time you tested??? I need to see photos! I love looking at tests, think I'm slightly obsessed!

Tina.... Happy holidays :) hope you thoroughly enjoy your time off work.

I'm hungover today, seriously think I need a big detox in my life! I have been really naughty with food and just eating crap so I feel really rubbish at the minute!

Want1, hope everything is ok with you, how is your little girl??? Sending you :hug:

Ps: everyone around me has either just given birth or announced their pregnancy.... Frustrated.com!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies....So annoying, i wrote a massive post on here the other night and my bloody battery on my kindle went, just as i went to press post!! Arrrrghhh!! 

Tina, great news about your scan, bet thats a big relief for you! You can have a really nice break off work now without any extra worry. I hope the weather stays nice for you! 

Edingburgh, any sign of af?? I pray you dont have a repeat performance of your nightmare earlier this year, that was no fun. I agree with sticking the cheap tests, i wasted so much money every bloody month when i was ttc, its a dear do.

Betty, how are you doing? I remember the feeling of frustration & upset when everyone around me was falling pregnant, hang in there chick! Big hugs to you xx 

Ab, how are you feeling? How many weeks are you now? 

Ive been away from here as ive been really sick. Ended up getting admitted into hospital yesterday. Ive not felt really ill or anything, but ive not been able to keep anything down, not even water and the heat here has been unbearable. So on the 3rd day of this happening aaron rang the hospital who said i must go in.
Got hooked up onto a drip with fluids to re hydrate me, had anti sickness injections, but carried on been sick, so i had to stay in overnight so they could monitor my diabetrs and baby. I got home this afternoon. The doctor thinks its most probably the heat and the sun that has caused it, so ive got to be careful now.
On the bright side, i got to meet the lady who will be doing my C section, she was bloody lovely, so nice. She showed me around the ward and i met the midwives, so feel less nervous about all that part now. They measured my bump and were concerned as its only measuring 25 weeks and im now 30. But i have another growth scan on weds, so we will see.

The inlaws were down aswell this weekend, i only got to see them friday, so feel a bit bad and i missed them going home today. They bought us lots of stuff, we have our moses basket and loads of clothes and bedding. We finally got the pram too! Its all feeling very very real now, i cant wait xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning all! Af finally showed up yesterday. But that's ok, got to have my wee glass of wine before the weekend was out ;) it's still early days for us and I was just so worried about a repeat of jan. My friend is a nurse and said that sometimes when you start ovulating after the pill it can cause a late period so we'll see if things are normal again from now. She recommended ovulation prediction sticks to ensure everything is working again. I think we'll avoid fertile days this month otherwise shortie would be due in the middle of hubby's exams next year. 
Anyhoo, how is everyone? Frisky that's awful to hear you've been so sick. Lots of rest missus. Let your boys look after you and baby fish. 
Betty, there's not much to see on bfn! The dodgy one had the top strip of paper peel off and the whole thing turned pink! It was definitely dead :)
Back to work today. Euch. Need to work on winning the lottery!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god frisky! Hope you're ok.... Nothing worse than being sick in your last stages of pregnancy! I say put your feet up, get the fan on and suck on ice pops!! Glad you've got your pram sorted, what happened with your father in law??? Did you tell him you don't want the pram he was giving you??

Edinburgh, sorry AF arrived, that sucks :( onto the next cycle xx

I'm cd28 today, have pains in my ovaries so would imagine AF will be here any day, oh the joys!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, Frisky I'd seen on FB that you'd been in hospital. Can't imagine how you're feeling because I didn't really suffer with sickness much but like the girls said just rest with your feet up and let az run around after you. Your LO will be here in no time at all

Betty I saw some pictures of your little girl on FB yesterday, she's unbelievably beautiful! Has AF shown up yet? 

I'm just on my way to town to find a dress for the races this weekend. We're off to Doncaster for a couple of days with friends canny wait! Back on my diet again aren't I! I've put 5lb on so I'm cutting out the bread and chocolate for a few weeks, it's killing me already! ! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina.... Thanks, my little girl is a cheeky monkey!!! She is 3 going on 13! She's going to be trouble that's for sure :)
I'm so with you in the diet front! I daren't get on the scales I know I've packed on the weight as I've just been eating rubbish! Started 'clean' again today. Lemon and ginger water and scrambled eggs so far.... All I want is a bacon buttie!!! :) 

This is my last week of being a lady of leisure, I start my new job a week today and I'm going to be working mon-fri eeeeeek!!! I'm still sat in my pjs, must move my big butt!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh Betty working Monday-Friday is not good! Not gonna lie to you haha 

Went all the way into town and all I came home with was a pack of 2 nighties from primark! Decided to go to our local retail park on the way home and ended up finding a dress and shoes! Happy days  just need to pop out before Thursday for some jewellery and I'm done. 

Had tonnes of pasta for lunch too :-( DIET FAIL!! 

Well girls. .. I thought our appointment with the specialist was on Wednesday, good thing I've just double checked because it's tomorrow afternoon!! This time tomorrow ee will know what our next step will be yey! Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Good luck for tomorrow tina! totally agree with the mon-fri work sucks club. Period pain reliever of choice tonight is gin. How many weeks you at now frisky?


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh.... I like your style!!! I finished work at 8pm and I'm currently sat with a vino!!! :) 
Tina..... Good luck for tmrw, keep us posted :)

I really need to make the most of this week!!! Got lots planned but a lotto win would be marvellous right now so that I could become a real housewife of Hartlepool!!!! :)


----------



## Edinburgh

I'm going to be sad when there's no more TrueBlood episodes. Alexander Skarsgaard. Yum.


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh I couldn't get into true blood! I watched the first series but I just couldn't stand that suki, she did my head in..... :(
Had anyone seen breaking bad? Supposed to be good, might start watching that!


----------



## ab75

Good luck Tina.
Hope you are feeling better Frisky and hope baby fish has grown loads.
Betty, hope you enjoy your new job.
Edinburgh, sorry af came but yay for alcohol. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, just sat in the waiting room now, it's chocker! Think we might be waiting for a while. 

I tried true blood but like you betty only got through season 1 then I had to stop watching it because their accents drove me mad! ! Know loads of people though that love it 

I'll keep you posted girls xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... How did your appointment go???? Hope you have some good news xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how is everyone??? 
Tina.... What happened at your appointment??? 
My AF arrived yesterday in full force!!! It's so awful, they are just getting worse. I'm passing huge clots and I'm coming through super tampons in less than 20mins.... Sorry TMI girls.... Ugh, it's rubbish being a woman sometimes :(


----------



## ab75

Urgh Betty that doesn't sound good! Is that because of the endo?? If it is , hopefully you will get your op soon.
Tina, hope Marks results were encouraging xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls sorry for taking so long to reply, had a mad couple of days 

So we've been told that marks sperm count has risen (it was previously 11mil and is now 33mil) but they're not moving fast enough to be able to catch the egg. His motility is at 27% and the consultant said it needs to be at least 50%. So he's put mark on a tablet called tamoxifen, which is also given to women with breast cancer believe it or not. He has to take them for 12 weeks and then go back for more sperm analysis tests.

The consultant seemed quite hopeful that these tablets should raise his motility, so fingers crossed! 

He couldn't go through any of my results as he only deals with male infertility but I have an appointment to discuss them next week. I'm pretty sure everything is fine with me anyhow, though I'm wondering if they're going to suggest clomid. 

Ovulation is here any day for me, had loads of EWCM and feeling slightly achey on my left side tonight. 

We're off to Doncaster in the morning for 2 nights, evie is staying with my sister so she's excited! 

Betty, sounds like you're having a terrible time with your AF :-( what's causing the clotting? ? Any news on a date for your op? 

AB how are you feeling? Any bump pics to share? Xx


----------



## ab75

Glad they are doing something that should help Tina.




Spoiler


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... That's great news about hubby's sperm, is that from him just taking those vitamins??? That's amazing!!! I wonder if they would suggest clomid and IUI for you??? Not long to wait before you see what the next steps are! Exciting stuff!
How is everyone else??? Anyone got any nice plans this weekend? It's my last day at my old job tmrw, whoop!!! Might have to go out and celebrate tmrw nite!
Girls, can you believe that a year ago today I got my BFP??? How quick has that gone??? Really thought I would have had another BFP by now :( hopefully not too much longer xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh Betty time flies doesnt it! I'm positive that it won't be your last BFP though, I also haven't seen a BFP in 12 months. This time 12 months ago there's not a chance in hell that I thought we would be where we are today. I totally expected that we would have our LO by now

I'm in Doncaster this weekend, we're staying in a travel lodge and it's infested with spiders. I'm not just talking about 2 or 3 spiders, there's dozens everywhere you look. Couldn't have the window open last night in case they got in so we had to sleep in tropical heat! 

We're off to the races today, here's hoping that we will be a few quid richer by tonight! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies....I have insomnia...can't get comfy, keep waking Aaron up, so I'm now downstairs on sofa making a brew!! 

I've been in Manchester with joe the past 2 days. Had a great time, although the London underground was horrific!!!! 

Betty, bless you.....can't believe it's been a year since your bfp! I knew it was close.......time certainly flys!! It also means we have 'known' each other for a year!!! Your period doesn't sound much fun, I hope it's eased off a bit for you now and this operation will come through soon for you Xx 

Tina, even though it's not great about marks motility, it's great it has risen & they can give him something to help it move faster!! Things are moving forward now, I'm sure it won't be too long till we see your bfp!:)
I hope your having a great weekend away, I saw some pics on fb, you look amazing, so glam! Love your make up! I can't wait till I can get glammed up & in my highest heels again! X 

Ab, how are you feeling?? How many weeks are you now? That's a lovely bump you have got there!! :) I'm obsessed with other people's bumps! 

I feel huge now, I'm struggling to move, everything is uncomfortable!! 
We went for another scan last wed & baby has grown, he's back along the middle centile line now. But the sonographer freaked me out again as he said I had alot of amniotic fluid, more than I should have for this stage. 
Of course, the first thing i did was Google it.....Burst into tears in the waiting room, Aaron was really shocked bless him, he tried to calm me down. It's hard, with everything that's happened in the past, how it comes to haunt you & worry you. 
The midwife looked at the chart and Said I've nothing to worry about....the fluid HAS increased, but is still within range & everyone is different! So I'm gong for another scam in 4 weeks. I just want it over with now girls.....The worry is just too much sometimes.

I hope everyone else is doing ok?? Best go & make this brew & then try and sleep! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Frisky just seen the pictures of your surprise baby shower! How lovely that your friends organised one for you. Did you get loads of goodies for Oscar? 

Ovulation has been and gone I think. .. its been weird though, for the last 4 or so months my ovulation day has always fallen around CD18, this cycle I'm sure I ovulated around CD14-15.. do you think this is because I had the HSG? Pretty sure I've ovulation because my boobs are sore and I had loads of EWCM around those days. 

Think I'm gonna try temping again next cycle to pin point ovulation day. 

Let the symptom spotting begin!! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeah, maybe that's why tina......Do you use opk's?? I never got to grips with them, my ovulation dates were just rough estimates. I've read that it can vary from month to month though. 

Baby shower was a complete SHOCK!! Az was in on it too and he's usually crap at keeping secrets! All the girls from work (minus the boss) had organised it....I'm best friends with 2 of them, so it was lovely. Got gifts for Oscar and for me! Bottle of wine been one of them! Haha 
Never thought I'd have a baby shower as it's a bit American isn't it? Plus I'm away from home, so thought I'd miss out. But glad they did it, was a lovely afternoon X 

How is everyone else today?? I had the BEST nights sleep last night, feel like a new woman! X


----------



## tinadecember

I did used to use OPKs and always got positives with them but then stopped using them because I could tell when I was ovulating anyway but it's definitely changed this cycle, I haven't ovulated this early for months! Maybe my fallopian tubes just needed a good flush through. 

I never had a baby shower when I had evie, I don't think they were the in thing 4 years ago but they're becoming more and more popular now. I helped organise one for a friend a few months ago and she got sooo many presents. I think we're adapting everything from America though these days! Even school proms now are ridiculously over the top and americanised (if thats even a word!) 

We've had a busy day of painting all doors and ceilings white ready to put our house up for sale. Desperately need to get out of this house, it's so small that you could barely swing a cat around. 

Betty how's the new job going? ? 

Want just. . Any news on your LO? Hope all is okay 

Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello! Man I hate Mondays in the new job!
Frisky - great that baby fish has grown again! Pregnancy is tough at times and I think you're doing so well given what you've come through and your past experience. I'm sure Az just thinks you're amazing - what's a few tears when hormones are involved anyways? 
Tina, how is Mark? Baby showers are definitely on the rise up here too.
I think I'm going to try ovulation sticks this month too. A bit wierded out by the long vs very short periods. Be good to see if I'm actually ovulating post mini-pill. 
I'm just home from a very long day. Glass of vino and some apple strudel. Yum. Small comforts. Really must go to the gym again soon, piling on the pounds - not cool!
Have a happy Tuesday ladies... x


----------



## ab75

friskyfish said:


> Hi ladies....I have insomnia...can't get comfy, keep waking Aaron up, so I'm now downstairs on sofa making a brew!!
> 
> I've been in Manchester with joe the past 2 days. Had a great time, although the London underground was horrific!!!!
> 
> Betty, bless you.....can't believe it's been a year since your bfp! I knew it was close.......time certainly flys!! It also means we have 'known' each other for a year!!! Your period doesn't sound much fun, I hope it's eased off a bit for you now and this operation will come through soon for you Xx
> 
> Tina, even though it's not great about marks motility, it's great it has risen & they can give him something to help it move faster!! Things are moving forward now, I'm sure it won't be too long till we see your bfp!:)
> I hope your having a great weekend away, I saw some pics on fb, you look amazing, so glam! Love your make up! I can't wait till I can get glammed up & in my highest heels again! X
> 
> Ab, how are you feeling?? How many weeks are you now? That's a lovely bump you have got there!! :) I'm obsessed with other people's bumps!
> 
> I feel huge now, I'm struggling to move, everything is uncomfortable!!
> We went for another scan last wed & baby has grown, he's back along the middle centile line now. But the sonographer freaked me out again as he said I had alot of amniotic fluid, more than I should have for this stage.
> Of course, the first thing i did was Google it.....Burst into tears in the waiting room, Aaron was really shocked bless him, he tried to calm me down. It's hard, with everything that's happened in the past, how it comes to haunt you & worry you.
> The midwife looked at the chart and Said I've nothing to worry about....the fluid HAS increased, but is still within range & everyone is different! So I'm gong for another scam in 4 weeks. I just want it over with now girls.....The worry is just too much sometimes.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing ok?? Best go & make this brew & then try and sleep! Xx

Hi Frisky, I am 18 weeks today and feeling good thanks.
Glad that all is going well with you and that Oscar is growing xx


----------



## friskyfish

Glad your well ab, not long till your 20 week scan! Will you be finding out sex of baby? 

Mmmmm Apple strudle sounds lush edingburgh!! My friend from work baked me a Victoria sponge as part of my baby shower present! I've already eaten Half of it to MYSELF!! It's bloody lovely!! 

When I was at my mum's, I spotted her new digital scales in her bathroom. She told me NOT to use them! She knows what I'm like....but my curiosity got the better of me!! At 31weeks pregnant, I weigh 11& a half STONE!!! Arrghhh!! Think I was around 10 to start with! 

Got my juice plus shakes to start after anyway, I'm not worrying too much (she says as she approaches the Victoria sponge)


----------



## ab75

Lol, we made Zara a Mr Tumble birthday cake for yesterday and I have already stopped myself from having a slice this morning. My new maternity hospital don't tell you sex, but I will ask for a potty shot. If we don't find out we have decided not to go private and have a surprise, altho I will get scans at 24,28 and 34 weeks so I am sure I will get a peek at one of them!
I think we have decided on a name for either sex anyway so not worried about that now. I would like to know so I can buy baby clothes tho xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, 

Frisky to say that you've put a stone and a half on you are still looking brilliant. Most of that will be water retention and baby, not all of the Victoria sponge you've been eating haha. How are you feeling in yourself? Saw on Facebook that you've been struggling to sleep :-( 

Edinburgh I know how you feel about piling on the pounds, I feel like I've been eating everything in sight lately. Mark made homemade millionaires shortbread a couple of nights ago and knowing that there's a huge tray of it in the fridge is doing nothing for my "diet" or lack of one! 

I'm on CD21 today, my period is due in a week and feeling very not pregnant. It's mad but I don't even symptom spot anymore because at some point or another I've had every preggo symptom out there and still not been pregnant. 

We're off to buy Evie's school shoes today then gonna take her to the swimming baths

Betty you've been quiet everything okay? 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello girls..... How is everyone??? Sorry I've been AWOL, just had a bit of a manic week as I started the new job on Monday and so far I LOVE it!!! It's really interesting.... We dispense the drugs for all the clinics in the hospital so all the chemo drugs, HIV drugs etc.... It's very different to what I am used to but I think I'm gonna like it, phew!!!!! I also see about 40 pregnant women everyday getting their various medication and I'm also giving out a lot of reproductive drugs! It's a nice change and really I haven't thought about the whole TTC thing which is nice :)

Frisky, I think you look absolutely fab!!! I don't think that 1.5 stone is a lot, it's probably all water! How long do you have left??? Also will you be having a natural birth or C section???

Tina, when is your next app??? Did you manage to get down to business during ovulation this month???

Edinburgh.... Where are you in your cycle? I think we are around the same?? I'm currently cd9, had lots of sharp pains today and I have lots of creamy CM? Strange but who knows what is going on down there! :)

AB, you look fab!!! Love your little bump.... What do you think you're having??? Blue or pink??? Does this pregnancy feel different to your others??

I'm so tired at the minute, must be from working every day, early night on the cards and then tmrw I'm treating myself to a bottle of vino for getting through my first week!!!! :)


----------



## ab75

Glad you are enjoying your new job, it sounds interesting. I do feel different to when I had the girls but it could be my age lol. I think boy, but, I will find out in 9 days because I am going for a private scan. Can't wait any longer to find out lol. So excited xx


----------



## friskyfish

Helloo, 

Betty, so glad you are enjoying the job! Thats great news! I bet its really interesting as each day is different! 
In answer to your question, i have around 6 weeks left, i will be going in for a planned section, will find out for certain at my 34 week scan in 3 weeks xx 

Ab, how exciting! I thought you were gonna hold out for a suprise? I couldnt though, could not wait to find out the sex!! Haha x 

Tina, its so hard not to symptom spot isnt it? Even when you promise you wont do it, you do! Any more news or appointments your end? 

No, ive not been sleeping. I go to bed fine, then wake up around 1 or 2am & stay awake for hours....its slowly affecting me as im like a zombie in the day!! Best get used to it hey? Haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, 

It's 3am and I'm wide awake in bed because I've just had the most horrific dream I've ever experienced! ! Had a dream that I was in a Saw movie but it was so real, why do we dream weird shit? ? 

Betty, so glad that you're enjoying your job! Good thing that each day is different for you and you're seeing new people everyday, it'll keep it interesting for you! Shit though about seeing all of the pregnant ladies but it'll make you stronger if anything! 

AB awesome news about the private scan!  how do the girls feel about you having another baby,do they understand? 

Think I'm CD22/23 and about 8DPO, I'd say I'm deffo not preggers. Just feel the way I normally do leading up to my period arriving. Yes frisky we managed to fit some sexy time in around ovulation so we shall see what the next week brings! 

Our next appointment isn't for another 10 weeks, marks on a 12 week course of meds then goes back for more sperm analysis so we've just got to grin and bare it at the minute. Feel like this last few months that all we've been doing is counting down to appointments! Christmas will be here before we know it at this rate haha

Went to see the new inbetweeners movie last night, anyone like the inbetweeners? Won't spoil the movie but it was amazing! !! 

Xx


----------



## MomWife

Hello ladies! It has been ages since I have been on this thread! I have been using my phone and it took me a long time today to find this thread! I have been doing okay. I went to my weekly scan and my ob appt on Wednesday and all went well. My Dr. told me that he wants to induce me on August 17th at 7a.m. I am just so scared right now. My asthma has been bothering me a bit. :growlmad: 

I am not going to lose this thread this time I promise!!!!! How is everyone else is doing? I have to get my computer fix before the end of this month. DH said that one of the fans failed on the computer. He said he just wants to get another one in a few months. :shrug:


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my gosh momwife!! That's come around quickly! How many weeks are you? Sorry to hear your asthma is troubling you. I hope it gets better after baba is born Xx 

Tina, bless you.......dreams are seriously f***ed up! I wake up crying from bad dreams sometimes. I've just woke up now thinking Joe was shouting for me, and he's fast asleep!! What's all that about? I can't sleep now! 

Bloody LOVE the inbetweeners Tina! It's hilarious, my sort of humour! Can't wait to see the movie! Haha Xx


----------



## MomWife

I am 37 weeks+6. I hope my asthma gets better too when he is born. On the 17th I will be 39 weeks. I woke up 2 weeks ago thinking somebody was standing in the room! LOL!!! DH was sleep and both of my daughters. I could not go back to sleep after that. :growlmad:


----------



## tinadecember

Mom wife lovely to see you back in the thread, it seems like only yesterday that you announced your BFP and now you're almost ready to meet your LO! have you decided on a name? 

Frisky haha the way you was awake at the same insane hour as I was! That dream really did frighten me, I had to open the bedroom door and turn on the bathroom light. Think I sat awake for well over an hour before I drifted back off. 

You should deffo see the 2nd movie, it's just as good as the first one. I so hope that they make another! ! 

Evie's gone to Knowsley safari park today with my parents sot I'm having a nice relaxing day before going back to work on Monday, after 2 weeks off its gonna be a killer! !! 

Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh Knowsley safari park!! I love it there! I remember taking Joe as a baby & drove through the monkey enclosure. The biggest baboon Sat on our bonnet & Joe screamed the whole way through, scared him to death! Haha nightmare! 

Hope your not too tired after your bad dream,make the most of evie been out & have a cheeky siesta! 

It's redders here today, I really want to have a few vinos & get merry in my garden.....I'll have to do with shandys! Not long now till I can drink wine! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh girls feeling on a downer tonight, one of mark's cousins has today announced that she's expecting and another of our friends has given birth to a baby girl

Just want it to be our turn so badly that it hurts :'( 

AF is due this week in about 5 days time, you know where it just gets to a point where you'd be amazingly shocked and probably pass out if she DIDN'T arrive? I feel like that

Has everyone had a good weekend? Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh Tina, big hugs, everyone is allowed days where it's just all too much. 

I think we are just a few days apart Betty. I used Ovulation sticks and they were faint positive yesterday and positive today. It's my birthday today so I made hubby join me back in bed once shortie went for her morning nap! I'm 32 and feeling about 40. It's been a nice if lazy day and the weather up here has been horrendous - totally lashing down all day. It'll be nice if hubby has literally given me a baby for my birthday ;)

Frisky - I put on 3 and a half stone with my daughter. Took 8 months to come off but all bar the last 4lb came off just through breast feeding and walking, I ate like a horse throughout. I'm about 4lb over my usual weight at the moment I think, it's just lack of exercise. You'll bounce back again after your LO is born! 

For about a year after my daughter was born (she got stuck and was born with forceps assistance) I was amazed that the downstairs parts weren't perpetually stretched! I thought after labour that sex would be a complete and utter waste of time post child birth! Our bodies are amazing things. Then of course there's stretch marks. But those are my Mummy badges and she's worth them. 

Right-o. Let's see if I can get through this week working slightly fewer hours! Must've topped 65 last week!
Good night all x


----------



## tinadecember

Thankyou Edinburgh :) I'm fine most of the time but I think most of us get a day where we feel completely down about it all. I'm CD25 today, because I ovulated earlier than normal this cycle I am expecting AF earlier too, I expect she will be here before Friday. 

ahh Edinburgh HaPpY bIrThDay!!! did your hubby buy you anything nice? It'd be so lovely if you was to get pregnant this cycle. I worked out that we conceived Evie on Mark's birthday after a drunken night out! crossing my fingers for you :):)

The weather overnight here was bloody terrible!! I had a really restless night because of the wind and rain but luckily it's started to clear this morning. I had visions of me driving to work and my car swaying all over the motorway haha 

xx


----------



## ab75

We can't wait to see the inbetweeners 2, might go on sat b4 scan.
Yes the girls know about the baby, they are both happy about it. Zara is baby/doll mad so she is excited. 
Momwife, good luck. Not long to go now.
Tina, maybe the drugs will work and you'll get a bfp b4 Marks next appt!
Happy belated birthday Edinburgh.
Frisky, you'll get your wine soon xx


----------



## friskyfish

Happy Birthday Edingburgh!! Ahhhhh to be 32 again! I'll be 35 in December! Argghhhhhhhh!! Haha Hope you have a great day! 

I must say, sex feels like a distant memory for me at the minute! I just don't feel right about it, I feel uncomfortable, awkward & large! Haha poor hubby....We're still intimate, just not as much! Don't feel sexy at all! 

Tina, big hugs to you......Sorry you had a bad day, I remember that feeling so well.....It's like a kick in the stomach!! Just remember, your on track now, in a few more weeks, hopefully you'll get the results you hope for and a nice bfp will soon be here! :)
The weather here isn't too bad. I had a great sleep last night, only just got up as Joe's had a lie in too! I've not slept the past 3 nights, so needed it.

Can't believe it's only week 3 of the holidays...struggling to keep Joe occupied as I can't do much. I've not been paid my maternity allowance yet, it should be in this week.....I applied for it 5 weeks ago, I hate having no money! 
Want Joe to stay away from the kids round here.....he got in a fight on Saturday. He ended up punching a boy, giving him a black eye!!! He's never had a fight in his life...he said it was because he got him in a headlock & wouldn't let go....there were 7 of them & he felt threatened. His 2 other pals had to literally pull the boy off him & Joe just lashed out & punched him! 

Of course I had the mother come round, she was going mad, I nearly punched her myself. I told her that her son shouldn't have done it to Joe & Joe wouldn't have done it for no reason! She's one of those mum's who can't see any fault in her child, like he's,the victim!! Threatening to call the police....She got on my nerves. Az dealt with it really well, pointed out a few home truths....then Joe's friends told her it wasn't just Joe. She still wasn't happy though. Can't wait to move from here now! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks frisky, I feel like I'm being so over dramatic sometimes but then I remember that you have all been where I am right now. It's so reassuring to have somebody to talk to who knows exactly how you're feeling and what you're going through. 

Fuck that woman who came knocking on your door! She may be angry but you know what your son is like and if he doesn't have the temprement to lash out at somebody then he must have really been pushed to do it. There's only so much shit though that people can take before they have to take matters into their own hands and do something about it! 

I'm off to the hospital this afternoon to discuss all of my results, if you remember they wouldn't tell me anything at Mark's appointment because he only deals with male infertility.

I'm pretty sure that everything is okay, I wonder if they will offer clomid.. probably not, just me being a panicker as per haha 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Beg them for the clomid Tina!! Haha 

No, seriously...good luck at your appointment, let us know how you go on!! It does help talking and ranting to people who know how you feel. Although I'm pregnant now, I still remember the despair I felt of everyone around me getting pregnant!! It's tough! :hugs:

No, even though Joe can get angry, he's never lashed out at anyone before & he was upset after it happened. But if he hadn't of punched this boy, it will happen again and the boys mum would be none the wiser that her son is,strangling people in headlocks.....she's just pissed off as her son came off worse! She's a stuck up bitch too!! Haaha

When I move back up north, we so need to all get together and have a Drink!! ;) X


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

well I've been discharged from the hospital woohoo! All of my results came back just fine, he said I'm definitely ovulating and there's no problems with my ovaries or tubes. 

So it seems that we now know for definite what the problem is, just need to speed up the swimmers and then we should have lift off xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeyyyy!! That's wonderful news Tina!! Bet that's a relief?? Xx 

What about Robin Williams dying?? So sad, I loved him Xx


----------



## ab75

Thats great Tina! 
Yeah its sad about Robin Williams, very talented man xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thankyou girls!

So so terribly sad about Robin Williams isn't it.. just shows that money isn't the route to all happiness. I believe he was suffering badly with depression, the poor soul :-( xx


----------



## friskyfish

How are we all! I've just been shopping to get Joe's school uniform ready for September, the price goes up when they hit 10! I'm officially broke! But at least it's all done, just got shoes to get, but I'll get those nearer the time!! 

My friends had her baby today, at 36 week's, she's only 3lb 14oz.....but healthy and soooooo bloody CUTE! 

Don't tell anyone, but I bought the cutest sleepsuit online today for Oscar, I couldn't resist, a bit pricey, but I don't care! Haha 

All I bought myself was a pack of big knickers ready for my hospital bag for £4.00 xx


----------



## friskyfish

This is it, with his name printed on it Xx
 



Attached Files:







star_sleepsuit_034.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tinadecember

ahhhh just look at that! I love it <3 I won't tell anybody haha 

3lb14!! I bet she's tiny, have they chose a name for her? Just think, a few more weeks and you could go any time. Good thing really that you're stocking up on the big knicks!

I'm due to finish work in half an hour then off home and I am determined NOT to get my pyjamas on but to put on my running gear and get my arse outside for a run. Just downloaded an app on my phone for interval training where you run for 2 minutes then have a 2 minute break. It's supposed to burn fat quicker if you get your heart rate up and then let it come down then bring it back up again.

I can barely run for 30 seconds let alone 2 minutes! Then I collapse into a crying, sweaty, breathless mess when I get home feeling sorry for my muscles which are literally dying in front of me. 

GOTTA get fit!!!

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my God!! I'm so shit at running Tina! I went with az once, I was out of breath & had to stop after 3 mins, it killed me! Az was going mad & ended up running off and leaving me! Haha but I carried on & he was waiting around the corner cheering me on! It's one of those things you have to persevere at, as it does get easier! 

They called her Elisha Rose, She's so tiny. 
I'm gonna start packing my hospital bag, I know it's early days, but if anything were to happen, I want to be prepared. I've been getting all kinds of pains & twinges, it'd be just my luck to go into Labour early! Need to invest in a maternity bra, I've not even had my boobs measured. I'm still sqeezing my puppies into my 34b's!! Haaha Xx


----------



## CdeWoody

Hey ladies!!!! I'm a newbie to this site!! Ok, so I am 7dpo, according to FF and a positive opk. For two days now, I have had this low, dull ache between my hipbones... Also, yesterday I was grocery shopping and felt ill everywhere I went. I dropped about 3 things while there..spaz!! Currently experiencing side pain/pressure around my ribs?? Maybe heartburn? Anyone experience these symptoms and end up with a delightful BFP...and which day did you test?!?


----------



## friskyfish

CdeWoody said:


> Hey ladies!!!! I'm a newbie to this site!! Ok, so I am 7dpo, according to FF and a positive opk. For two days now, I have had this low, dull ache between my hipbones... Also, yesterday I was grocery shopping and felt ill everywhere I went. I dropped about 3 things while there..spaz!! Currently experiencing side pain/pressure around my ribs?? Maybe heartburn? Anyone experience these symptoms and end up with a delightful BFP...and which day did you test?!?

Hello & welcome, how long have you been TTC??
When I got my bfp, I had a dull ache down below which then turned into period like cramping. As for dropping things.....I normally do that on a daily basis anyway! Haha 

I used to test way early...but when I got bfp, I actually waited till I was 3 days late Xx

keep us posted x


----------



## tinadecember

I am completely shit at exercise in general Frisky! I did go for a run when I got home though. I managed 3 lots of 2 minute runs with a 1 minute rest in between each one and then I had to go home and slowly die on the couch. 

Like you said though it's all about perseverance with running, I'm not expecting to be able to do a 20 minute run straight away. 

AF is due for me in the next couple of days girls! It'd be lovely if she stayed away but I'm not expecting her to. Anyone ever been preggers and had ZERO symptoms apart from sore boobs? because that's all I have, that and complete restlessness in the night but I'm putting that down to starting back at work and knowing I have to get up at 5am. 

I did say to Mark though this morning that I have a feeling I will be pregnant before Christmas because he's on meds now. Here's hoping! 

Betty, Edinburgh, Wantjust... you're all very quiet hows everyone getting on?

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

My god I must friggin jinx myself!!!

Just been to the loo and brown blood when I wiped... she's on her way :( ahh well on to the next one hey! xx


----------



## ab75

Well done on your run, I want to start running after baby is born but I am crap at running!
I hope your feeling is right xx
Frisky, that sleepsuit is cute xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls!!!! I'm missing so much! I'm so sorry but I've just been hectic with my new job (which I love BTW!!!) just quickly typing this while on my break so will have to come back later for a proper chat.....
How is everyone??? Tina, good news about your results and mark is now on the right medication to hopefully get those spermies moving.... Did they mention clomid???
Frisky.... Not long now! How are u feeling??? Did you say your having a section? When are u booked in? Are you all ready for little oscar???
As we live close to each other (apart from you USA ladies!) we should all hook up one day, it would be so good to meet you all :)
My operation date can through, 1st sep but I have cancelled it.... I can't get the time off work as they have no other staff in and I'm happy to do this, I will be working full time for a couple of weeks. Then me and Chris have decided that we really deserve a holiday so we are planning on going to crete for a week with LO before. It's an ideal time to go as she is not in school yet and we have never had a family holiday so sod it! We are going to get a Visa card and put it on that.... I will then have to wait 4 weeks after the flight for my operation (just in case of DVT/blood clots etc) so that will bring us to 1st week in November so looks like baby making is off until December.... To be honest it's not a problem, I'm approaching the 3 year mark now anyway so what's a couple more months???? I have to say I'm a bit more relaxed about it all, there is a small part of me that thinks it's prob not going to happen and I have to start getting my head around this as I have been so upset about the whole TTC for so long. Don't want it to take over my whole life :( 

Anyway I will pop back later for a proper catch up and read everyone's posts properly xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, made up that you are enjoying your new job! I've gotta say that I also love my job. Although I constantly moan about being so tired because of 9 hour days I can say that it's the best job that I've ever had and I work with the greatest group of people. 

I agree that a meet up is deffo needed! We should all meet up for some food and wine (when Frisky has had her Oscar of course then she can join in the festivities) It'd be amazing to meet you all!! 

Get that holiday booked Betty! Like you said 3 months will fly over and then you can focus on TTC again, the relaxation time will do you good anyway. Where are you thinking of going? ahhh what I wouldn't do for a summer holiday!!!!! 

My AF is deffo here, cramping this afternoon too. Eurgh :-( Just had a bar of choccie to cheer me up. It hasn't worked, it's just made me feel fat haha 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

Madness by the way that after that HSG my cycle has gone from 31 days to 27?!?!?!


----------



## CdeWoody

friskyfish said:


> CdeWoody said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!!! I'm a newbie to this site!! Ok, so I am 7dpo, according to FF and a positive opk. For two days now, I have had this low, dull ache between my hipbones... Also, yesterday I was grocery shopping and felt ill everywhere I went. I dropped about 3 things while there..spaz!! Currently experiencing side pain/pressure around my ribs?? Maybe heartburn? Anyone experience these symptoms and end up with a delightful BFP...and which day did you test?!?
> 
> Hello & welcome, how long have you been TTC??
> When I got my bfp, I had a dull ache down below which then turned into period like cramping. As for dropping things.....I normally do that on a daily basis anyway! Haha
> 
> I used to test way early...but when I got bfp, I actually waited till I was 3 days late Xx
> 
> keep us posted xClick to expand...

You're my first response!! Thanks!! TTC for 3 months. All BFN.. :nope: ugh! This morning was leg and arm cramps that were pretty bad! I have a pretty log cycle..about 35 days.. When do you think I should test?!? Going to Newport, RI with some friends for the weekend. Wish I could know by then!!!!


----------



## MomWife

I am sorry Tina that the witch showed up. I remember my sister and her hubby was trying for about 3 years and she just gave up on taking her temps and everything else and on the 4th year she found out she was pregnant. I will keep my fx crossed for you and all the rest of you ladies!!

Welcome CdeWoody!!

I went to my scan and my Dr appt today. Asthma is okay, blood pressure was a bit high (146/86 but she took it manually and it was lower. (135/80) Dr. checked my cervix and said that I am only 1 centimeter dilated and 0 effaced :( He wanted to induce me this Friday if I was dilated more. Well, I think Sunday is still good since it gives me some time to get ready. We have everything we need for the baby except washcloths for the baby, which is not really needed. I can not wait until Joshua is here! My hubby finally said he wants the baby to have his name since he will be the first son. 

The Preschool teacher that I used to work with sent me an E-mail saying that she apologize that the job didn't work out, and had the nerve to tell me about the same position that I was doing will become available soon for 2 hrs a day and hopefully I would be interested. Are you kidding me??!! I told her no I would not be interested in working 2 hrs a day that I wanted the Assistant position. I don't think they wanted me for the position. Well at least I have recent job experience that I can put on my resume. I am not angry anymore at what they did to me, they were just using me and now I realize that.


----------



## friskyfish

Argghh tina...sorry witch is here!! What a bummer, onto next cycle now, i wonder if it will stick at 27 days?? 
Im Deffo up for wine & food at some point with you girls! Cant wait! Haha

Betty, brilliant your enjoying your job, the fact your happy & preoccupied in work probably takes the pressure off ttc, which is a good th


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry, pressed send too soon.....yes, its a good thing. Your holiday sounds fab, im jelouse, i love the greek islands. I dont blame you at all for postponing your op. 

I was at midwife today, all seems good, babys head has dropped down now which explains me needing a wee every 5 mins! My bump is measuring 31 weeks when im 32, so thats good news. It looks like ill be going in for my section in 5 weeks. Find out proper date in 2 weeks at scan :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ab.... Do you have your scan this weekend??? Are you going to find out if it's pink or blue??? Eeeeek! Exciting stuff!!!! Are you hoping for a boy???
Momwife.... I can't believe you are going to meet your little boy very soon!! That's gone so quick. I love the name, I bet you can't wait to meet the little fella! What has happened with your job??? What have they done to you???
Frisky..... 5 weeks???? Lordy! Where has the time gone????
Welcome woody.... How many DPO are you now? I would hold off until AF is due as results are not accurate until then. Take it from us ladies who have tested from 3dpo!!! It's easier said than done..... Keep us posted.

I've sent off for my LO's passport, anyone know roughly how long this will take to come back? The website says 3 weeks, fingers crossed we get it in time as the holiday is 29th sep (obviously haven't booked it yet, will wait for the passport)


----------



## friskyfish

Momwife! Joshua is a lovely name! Can't believe how fast that has gone! Bet your so excited.
I don't blame you for turning job down, cheeky buggers!! Your better than that, hold out till something else comes along, which it will. 

Betty, I think passports should normally come back in the given time. Just chase it up if you get worried. 

Aaron's the 2nd week in his new job & don't think he likes it. In fact,I can tell he doesn't. He basically took the first one he was offered, but the commute to work is over an hour, it's the other side of Southampton. It took him 2 hours to get home in traffic last night. He has been to other interviews, but heard nothing
There was one he went to that he thought he had nailed, 10 mins away. But he's heard nothing. Think it's got to him a bit. It annoys me how company's don't let you know if you WEREN'T successful! 
He's just doing it for the security of money at the Min, I guess it's reassuring that he will get work when we move back up north. The agency's are always contacting him with jobs. 

I'm just sat in playzone at the min, Joe's brought a friend. It's absolutely packed, no air con working....I feel physically sick!! They have an hour playtime left! Xx


----------



## ab75

Yes Betty, we are going for a private gender scan at weekend. Would like a little boy but it'll prob be another girl lol.
Glad you are enjoying your new job. The girls passports arrived within a week when I applied in April xx
Hope that the hour goes quickly frisky xx


----------



## friskyfish

20 mins left! Haha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky... Sounds like you're in HELL!!! When are you moving back up north??? 
Hopefully az will find a job that he likes, it's so frustrating job hunting!!! 
Ab.... You will have to let us know as soon as you can! So exciting :)
Anyone heard from want1??? Hope her little one is ok xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies. 
Tina, that's great news about your results. Hopefully Mark's swimmers pick up the pace quickly on the new meds and you get your BFP by Christmas! Everything crossed for you. 
Betty, great that you're enjoying your new job. I am too but I have to say it's really really challenging. I've had to hold two disciplinary meetings in the space of 2 months and it's only a 5 man team! I feel like I've barely got my feet under the desk and I'm having to micro-manage way more than I ever have in my life. I'm just always so busy it makes the weeks absolutely fly in. Only down side is I've really limited time with the Munchkin during the week - I'm barely getting back in time for bathtime at the moment as the festival just grinds all the rush hour traffic to a complete halt. I have a few friends got first passports this summer and the passport office has been really far behind with processing. If you need it quickly you'd be best expressing it via the post office. It's worth it for the peace of mind. Hopefully though they'll speed up again a bit now the summer hols are over (or they are up here anyway). 
Frisky, bump is looking so cute. Hearts out to Az, job hunting sucks, especially if you don't have the comfort of being in a job while you're looking. It's really tough. How long now till you move? Sounds like a fresh start will be good for Joe if he's having some bother with the locals. Does he have some friends already up north? Can't believe you're so far along already. 
Really hope want1 is OK and that her little girl is OK. Worried we haven't heard from her in so long after her last post. 
Where is everyone from again? Am I the only hairy arsed barbarian from north of the border ;) I'd come down for a day to meet up with you lovely ladies - finally got round to buying a car a couple of weekends ago. Feel like a proper grown up again! Wheels = Freeeeedoooom! Especially now we're planning no 2. 
4 DPO today. Have a bit of a rock hard belly today right over my pant line. It's really odd, almost like period tummy, doesn't go away even if I suck it in. Maybe I just need to get on with that diet! Hubby and I are doing a six week to 100 push ups challenge at the moment. I'm doing OK, but think I need situps more than pushups! 
Since I had munchkin I've had better defined arms than I've ever had in my life - and I'm a rock climber! Well was, I'm short a climbing partner at the moment. Soon as LO is big enough for a body harness I'm taking her climbing - maybe it'll stop her climbing my walls and furniture. I caught her holding the sides of my free standing mirror the other day and WALKING up it. Kids have ridiculous strength to weight ratios. Where does it all go when we hit puberty right!
OK ladies, off to put my feet up for a bit. 
If any of you ladies do facebook you'll find me I think if you search dawnmarie42
Take care x


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh, I meant to say that I can't believe you did 60+ hours in one week!!! How on earth did you manage that???? You must be a superhero!!!!
So are you happy in your new job??? Do you worry about getting pg after not being there that long??? I feel bad that I'm trying for a baby but starting a new job... Can't be helped I guess....
AB is also from Scotland and I'm not too far away (north east nr Sunderland) hopefully we can all meet up one day with our new additions!!!


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh Betty, it's quite easy when you go in early, work your lunch break and stay late. If I could just clone myself I'd be grand! I have my boss trying to organise a laptop so I can bring some stuff home. Hubby starts his first year at Uni in a couple of weeks and I just won't be able to stay late but it's no nevermind to work in the evenings while he's studying and munchkin is in bed. I just really want to be at home asap in the evenings to get some time with her. 

I do worry about getting pregnant. I have a three month probation period and I've been working my ass off so they shouldn't have a leg to stand on if they get pissy with me. I don't know whether I might be best lying and either say we've been trying since munchkin was born or to say it was an accident. I got really sick really early last time and had to wear pressure bands all the time so I didn't get away with keeping it secret beyond about the 8 week mark. 

I found telling my boss really stressful last time. Anyone want to recount their tales of how they broke news to employers and their reactions?


----------



## wantjust1more

GIRLS!!! I'm so sorry for missing, we've been going, going, going. So with Reanne (my daughter) we went in for the results and the doctor took forever to explain what was going on. She explained that it was not a "tumor" per say they are holes in her brain, and all over. They can't do surgery since she is so young. So we have to wait it out. They are hoping they (the holes/spots) get smaller and not bigger. (good lord I've been freaking the hell out) as the doctor politely says "don't lose sleep over this as she will be okay" it's not that easy as she's my ONLY little girl. She's on 1000mg of vitamin B and 65 mg of iron and for a whole month she's been pain free. it's so weird. Doesn't mean the spots are gone, just makes the headaches bearable. She's so good at managing but does not take pain very well, actually not at all. So every little headache she's freaking me out. 

School starts on Monday, I'm so afraid of her getting hit in the head, or her twirling on the bars at the school, I'm so scared. I know that I can't live in fear, but I just don't know what else to do or feel. 

Not to mention I was thinking about you all today 1) because today is the day we found out we were going to miscarry. So I thought of you all and have missed you. 2) We gave most of all the kids baby/clothes away and i thought of when I was sad just talking about doing that. 


How are you ladies doing? Where are you all at in cycles. I think I have a yeast infection ( have no idea how I got it) but my mom said to go get mono state? I know TMI but how the heck do these come about lol going to school for nursing and you'd think i would remember. lol 

I love you ladies and really really really have missed you all so much


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh wanting, big hugs to you my love!! :hugs: Its a sad day today for you, even 11 years on from when I lost my baby girl, it still hurts. We can all sympathise with you on here Xx 

Wow, you have been through alot with your daughter! Thank God it's not a tumour, that must have been such a relief to hear? I know it's not ideal, but at least the doctor says she will be ok & are closely monitoring her. My heart goes out to you, I cannot bear my son in pain , even with a cold....it must be a real worry. I hope your looking after yourself too & keeping strong Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Edinburgh...glad you Said that about your arms!! My arms have gone to pot since getting pregnant!! My arms look more pregnant than my bloody tummy!! Haha so depressing!!

I remember telling my boss I was pregnant, I was bricking it, as she's also been TTC for 6years!! And I couldn't tell her we'd been trying either as she asked me at my interview if I was planning to have any more kids? I just Said no! 
So, not only would she hate me for falling pregnant, she'd think I was one of these who had fallen accidentally! No idea of how hard we'd been trying the past 2 years! 

Saying that, I'm in no high flying job, so I wasn't too concerned. She was find though...turns out she's pregnant herself now. After seeing a Chinese doctor in London, for 'pregnancy therapy' she fell pregnant!! X


----------



## ab75

Been for a scan and I am team blue, so happy xx


----------



## ab75

Want, I hope that your little girl gets better soon xx


----------



## friskyfish

ab75 said:


> Been for a scan and I am team blue, so happy xx

Yeyyyy!! Team blue like me!! Congratulations! :) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls, only been away for a couple of days and tonnes to catch up on! 

AB congratulations sweetie on it being a little prince!! I'm so happy that you're finally getting your happy ending. Are you feeling movements yet? 

Edinburgh, what do you do as a job? Sounds like your life is manic with it all at the minute, I'm from liverpool so not as north as you but still within distance to meet up. 

Happy birthday again for yesterday Betty!! Did you have cheeky drinks to celebrate?? I love it when my birthday falls on a weekend, there's nothing worse than having a birthday on a Wednesday and having to spend it in work. By the way lady... Saw some pics of you on FB from way back in the day, did you used to model? You looked gorgeous!! 

Want just, so relieved to hear that there's nothing sinister going on with your daughter. It doesn't stop you from worrying though does it? I don't think you've ever felt worry like the worry you feel for your children. It's enough to send you into a mental asylum!! 

Frisky what time did you stay up till to watch the fight? Haha 

I'm on CD4, AF is almost gone for another month. We're off to my mother in laws this afters for a roast dinner and to watch the match. Day 2 of the new season and I'm cracking up already. Does anyone else's OH insist on watching EVERY game then repeating it all on match of the day? AAARRGGHHHH!!! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, my husband had a match on the telly AND one streaming thorough on his laptop yesterday! Then it's Match of the day later! And now another team are playing who he doesn't try even support, May be the one your watching now Tina, Liverpool?? And then my team will be playing at 4!! Not that I'll be watching it....I don't get it! Haha

I'm absolutely shattered, got up at 2am to watch boxing, back asleep for 5.30am! 
Back up at 7.30!! I must be mad! 

Glad af is on her way out....when's marks next appt??

Betty, I've seen those photos too! You stunner Xx


----------



## santacali

Hi everyone, im new to this thread. every thread i go its lost in midway and this is the only 1 i saw ppl are interacting very well. I amm TTC for 1.4 years, did clomid+iui for 3 months. this month im on femera , no IUI. 

Today is 7dpo and i have the cm discharge now almost all days. I had a high temperature on 2dpo . any thoughts on this?


----------



## friskyfish

santacali said:


> Hi everyone, im new to this thread. every thread i go its lost in midway and this is the only 1 i saw ppl are interacting very well. I amm TTC for 1.4 years, did clomid+iui for 3 months. this month im on femera , no IUI.
> 
> Today is 7dpo and i have the cm discharge now almost all days. I had a high temperature on 2dpo . any thoughts on this?


Hello & welcome!! :) I do love this thread! We have all bonded through our own journeys TTC ....I love the ladies on here! 

I'm not too familiar with the femera?? Have you stopped the Clomid now?
Both your symptoms sound good, but it's still early days. When will you test?
Please keep us posted

And welcome again Xx


----------



## ab75

Hi santacali.
Thanks ladies, super excited to be giving my princesses a little prince. I hoped for a boy but in my head my 5 losses were boys so I thought I would never have one, although I used to think I'd never have any babies. Feel so lucky to be completing my family with a blue one lol.

happy belated birthday Betty.
We watch football in here too, but usually just big games and every Liverpool game. Girls get their strips on, always ask for their scarves to sing you'll never walk alone, lol, then when Sturridge scores they try to copy his celebration dance, lol, its funny xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls happy Monday NOT!!! :(
AB, fantastic news! I'm so happy for you, you must be thrilled! Can we see pics of your scan??? Ps: have you thought of any names???

Want1, welcome back, I can't imagine what you have been going through. Our babies are so bloody precious to us, even thinking about something happening to my LO makes me feel sick! I hope your little girl makes a full recovery and that she is not in too much pain, we are all thinking of you and sending you :hug: xxxx

Well, I have had a fab weekend/week celebrating my birthday but I have totally over indulged on wine and food and today I feel horrendous!!!! I need a detox badly, it starts today!!! Ugh, pass me the carrot juice!

Welcome Santa, I had tons of CM at 7dpo and I got my BFP, so fingers crossed this is a good sign for you.... Have you taken clomid this cycle or had a natural cycle???

Tina/frisky, I'm afraid I'm not a fan of football, I watched the World Cup but really couldn't bare to watch it every week. Luckily my fella is not into football :)

Yes, many moons ago I was a model but it wasn't really my 'bag', I loved the industry but didn't like that side of it which is why I switched to become a model booker, that way I could eat as much as I wanted and didn't have to go to the gym :) 

Have a good Monday everyone xxx


----------



## ab75

Here you go Betty, cord is to the left of his boy bits!

We have pretty much decided that he will be Owen Jack Morgan, Jack is my dads name. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

AB!!! I can't even work out what I am looking at.... Is this literally a 'bum' shot! That's brilliant!!! :) so pleased for you.... Me and my OH were talking about having another one and he would really like a boy. I also think a boy would be nice then I would have one of each but would obviously be happy with another girl :) fingers crossed it will be soon!!! 
Can I ask everyone how they feel about age and getting PG? I've just turned 36 and let's say I manage to fall PG soon after my laparoscopy then I will be 37 when I give birth (and that's if this op does work!) does this seem 'too old'???? Does anyone have a 'time/age' on when they will stop trying???


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, happy Monday NOT!!

Betty, you looked stunning in those photos. I do agree though, I'd much rather drink and eat than have to watch what you eat every minute of the day because you're being photographed. 
As for the age thing, I'm still relatively young (27) so I think we would carry on trying for years to come yet. You always hear of women in their 40s giving birth Betty so I wouldn't give up just yet.

Ab that's a gorgeous name.. so we have an Owen and a little Oscar :):) Let's hope we can add another to that list very soon hey. 

I think we would secretly like a boy also, but I'll take anything that I'm given at the minute xx


----------



## ab75

Its bum and legs from underneath, lol.
I am 39!! I was 36 a week after Zoe was born and 37 when I had Zara. Will be 40 when this one is 6 months, I must be mad lol xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, I used to think 35 was old to have kids. But as I'm approaching that age, my views have changed. For a start, it's how you feel in yourself I think. 37 is actually no age. Most of the women at the hospital when I go, are older than me!! I swear to God,some of them look in their late 40's!! I feel young when I go! 
It's either that, or they are having a reallllllly bad day! Haha. 
The midwife even asked me if I was planning to have any more? And I Said I wasn't sure because of my age! She practically laughed & said I was still young....and that's coming from a professional! 
I think it depends on the individual Xx


----------



## santacali

I had cramps today two times (8dpo) lasted for around 10 sec. Not much cm today

hey frisky,

I stopped clomid, and started femera (its like clomid only). RE told to test 15 days after predictor kit smiley or positive came.

Hey Betty,

I dint take clomid took femera this month.Doctor told lets change from clomid to Femera this time. I had one egg on each side .


----------



## tinadecember

I was gonna say, whenever we go to the hospital we're always the youngest in there. Everyone looks in their late 30s/early 40s... I think it's because more women now are career orientated and decide to have children once they're financially in a good position. You keep going until you can no more! 

ahhh I feel like I have the blues today, it's absolutely pissing down outside, Autumn feels like it's officially here and my mum and dad have jetted off on their jollys this morning. GUTTED! 

Didn't sleep well last night, was really restless until about 1am so when my alarm went off at 5 I thought it was still the middle of the night. It's gonna be a long day!

Edinburgh any symptoms to report?? 

Santacalli, sending you all the luck in the world for this cycle. You're in the right thread though, all of the girls in here are wonderful and we all know what you're going through. Stay positive xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning girls! 

Tina, I SO need a holiday!! Keep seeing all my friends on facebook posting pool & beach shots! Arrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Not jelous much! 
Betty, can we come to Greece with you! Haha! X 

Well, I ended up in hospital to get baby monitored last night. I hadn't felt any movement all day. It got to teatime, I tried icy cold water and lying on my side, but nothing. Then I had a bath which he usually wriggles around like mad in, but nothing. So I went in. On the monitor for about 20 mins, still nothing. Strong heartbeat but no movement. Then boom!!....He woke up about 10pm!! Thank God! 
The midwife Said I did the right thing, as it's unusual for no movement to be happening at this stage. He is normally really active come tea time. But I did do alot of walking yesterday & housework, she Said this could have sent him to sleep & he was just been lazy.
I'm going to be worried untill he's here & safe in my arms!! 

Santa, cramping is a good symptom. I had terrible cramps when I got my BFP! Fingers crossed x x 

It's sunny here today, my mum's down which is nice. Not up to much today...yesterday killed me! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no frisky.... Are you ok??? Can you be closely monitored until LO is here???? You did the right thing! If in doubt get straight to the hospital!!!
Looks like we might not get to Greece ourselves! Got a message from the passport office today saying that new passports will take 6 weeks :( BORING!!! I want a holiday NOW!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Yeah, I'm ok. I'm already getting quite closely monitored, I'm in at the midwife every Wednesday now. If I could, I would just love to stay in hospital until he's here, that way I know I'm in safe hands! Haaha but obviously that can't happen! 
Once I get the scan over with next week, I'll only have 3 week's left. Just hope all is ok until then. 

That's rubbish about your passports!! Have you already booked your hol?? Can't they rush it through or can you not drive to Liverpool & do it that way?? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning everyone,

Frisky I can't imagine how you're feeling hun, he must have been having a really sleepy day. We all have days like that after all don't we... but of course because you can't see him it's bound to worry you. Only a few more weeks and he will be in your arms for loads of mummy cuddles. <3<3

Betty, that's shit about the passports!! I had heard a few weeks ago that there was a backlog but I thought it'd all been sorted. I haven't got a passport either, mine's expired.. not that we have any friggin plans to jet off anywhere anyway!! 

What's everyone up to over bank holiday weekend? Our friends are having a mojito night on Sunday so Evie is off for a sleepover in her nannys whilst mummy and daddy have a go at making some cocktails! Gonna have to do something fun with her on Saturday to make up for leaving her. I know all parents need "me time" but I always feel terrible! 

My baby only has 1 more week in Nursery then she's off to big school! I'm gonna be an emotional wreck next Friday on her last day. where has my baby gone?!?!?!?! 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my God!! I want to join you for mojitos!! Sounds fab!! Can't wait till I can get sloshed!! 

We won't be up to much, depends on the weather! Aaron will hopefully paint our cot this weekend! We had a beech one, but I want a white one, so he's sanded it down ready to paint :) We got it free off the Navy (perks of the Job) which is why we haven't bought a white one, In case your wondering! Haha 
We got baby gates, fireguards, playpen & a cot matress too! 

I've had no sleep, baby is head down, but he must have his arms up over his head, as I could feel punches right down there last night. Below my section line! Soooo uncomfortable. I ended up going downstairs as I didn't want to keep waking Az up! 
I said I'd exercise to keep toned in this pregnancy. I just haven't. I'm really annoyed at myself for it. It's just so tiring, keeping Joe entertained, working, my diabetes, the worry.....I've just not managed it at all!! Poor excuses I know! Haha

Awwwwh Tina, bless your evie. They grow so fast don't they? Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies, usual working week madness - no life Monday to Friday. 

Well, AF showed up today. Think I'm only CD24 and going by the ovulation sticks 10DPO. I had some cramping last week and more last night, actually felt like AF was coming. I don't know what my body is playing at - 26 days to 30 days to now 24. My body is just wonky. I'm also getting strep throat I think, it's that painful tight way. I'm off Friday this week and we're going to take munchkin to the Thomas weekend at Brechin railway line. Sometimes she's into Thomas, sometimes not so much, but we thought it would be a nice weekend together before hubby starts Uni. She's not into much except Studio Ghibli at the moment if I'm honest. She wants to watch My Neighbour Totoro on repeat. I don't get it. Trippy nonsense if you ask me.

Want1, I'm relieved to hear it's not a tumor - that's great news, but I can appreciate it must still be worrying for you and it's great that she's getting the care. I really hope that the vitamins help keep the headaches at bay. Migraines are awful - I can't imagine a poor child getting them. Hugs x

Betty, those photos were great - and your little one is a doll! Glad you had a good weekend. 

Ab, lovely news - would love to have a boy but also feel like I'd know what I was doing if we were to have another girl, know that might be weird! 

Welcome newbie - nothing is too much info for these girls so welcome to the over-sharing world of TTC! 

So rather embarrassingly, hubby and I both forgot our anniversary today until I signed in to facebook at 8.30pm and it told me. Four years we have been married. Doesn't time fly. Too many other things going on - my job, his prep for Uni, his driving lessons, munchkin going to nursery. Ugh, and both our birthdays and Mia's are within a couple of weeks in August so it all kinda blends together. 

OK, embarrassing admission over (certainly won't be announcing that one on FB!) - time for bed! x


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh, and Frisky, I'd have done the exact same thing but I probably wouldn't have made it to tea time! Mia used to dance all night and sleep in the morning and if she hadn't stirred by number 2 breakfast around 10.30 I used to be in a cold sweat! Just you do whatever you need to to feel confident and calm, everyone will understand your concerns - even if you went in every day for the next 5 weeks. It's a Mum's job to worry. 

Mia has taken to going to sleep inside the fitted sheet on her bed (like between the mattress and fitted sheet (with it still attached to her bed). Keep having to lift her out and remake the damn thing around her before I go to bed for the night. Where to they get these crazy ideas from - it can't be comfy!


----------



## tinadecember

HAHA Edinburgh that's funny about your anniversary, you can be excused though because you haven't had time to think about anything lately! Sorry that AF showed for you :-( Just a question here... have you ever had your progesterone tested? I read online that if you have a leutal phase of less than 12 days it can be more difficult to fall pregnant as your progesterone levels don't have the time to build high enough. 

I only had a 10 day leutal phase and started taking B12 vitamins for a few months and it lengthened it to 12-13 days. Just a thought for you :) 

Frisky, the way you've been given loads of free stuff you lucky bugger! I remember when I was preggers that nursery furniture was so friggin expensive. My in laws bought Evie's furniture fortunately but I'm sure it ended up coming close to a grand for the cotbed, a set of drawers with a changer on the top and a wardrobe. We're getting bloody robbed blind!! 

Edinburgh, the way your LO likes Thomas has just reminded me... Evie keeps seeing Thomas Land on the telly and asking if we can go. She loves Thomas, and fireman sam and the ninja turtles. haha she's like a little boy <3<3 

I said I was going to start temping this month to pinpoint my ovulation day but that's totally gone out of the window. Can't even find my thermometer haha 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies how are you all??? 
Edinburgh, sorry AF arrived, she is so early this month?!?! I think Tina is right, you should ask for a progesterone test.... Funny that your LO sleeps in the fitted sheets! They do the funniest things kids.... Mine has to take 3 blankies to bed and it has to be certain ones and they are all minging as she won't let me wash them! 

Girls, this may be tmi (but I guess we all know each other's bodily functions by now! LOL!!!) but for the last 4-5 days I have had the most abundant watery CM???? Not creamy or globby at all, just clear and lots of it???? Anyone had this before??? I remember having lots of CM with my last BFP but I think it was more creamy than watery??? I also have a sore throat but I think that's because I'm working in a hospital and I'm bound to get ill! And my 3 day birthday bender didn't help! 

Frisky, my little girls cot and furniture is white, cost me a small fortune from mamas and papas!! I tell you, they do have peoples eyes out! It's ridiculous.... 
Have you got everything you need and have you packed your bag yet????? Soooooooo exciting!!!! We are having a baby on here soon!!!!
Anyone heard from momwife? Wasn't she being induced on 17th???? 
Right, we need another BFP on here!!! :)


----------



## Edinburgh

Holding out a small hope this might be I B. Just enough for a panty liner and it is kinda pink, brown and mucusy, sorry, def tmi! Also, the sides of my boobs hurt like no ones business which is for sure not normal for me ever. Gonna feel silly when I get up to bright red blood tomorrow. I'll need to look into the progesterone thing. 
Did I tell you ladies about the day mia's blankie went in the wash? I totally understand why you just don't wash theme betty! I hope you feel better soon and that your bodily fluids are another positive omen for you!


----------



## Edinburgh

And tina, all those shows are about doing good deeds and being good friends to people. Much more sensible than my little ponies or chip stick barbies!


----------



## friskyfish

Evening/morning ladies! I'm currently on sofa again as baby is doing handstands on my bladder & I'm not gonna lie, it's freaking me out! Feels well weird! 

Edinburgh, hope af stays away & this is IB.....it seems to be the right time for it to be happening & sore boobs is always a good sign!! 
Made me laugh about your little one getting into the blanket to sleep. 
I remember doing that as a kid, really vivid memories....I used to pretend I was in a magical land in my blanket & actual duvet were clouds!! Haha 

Betty, your bodily functions sound unusual for you? Haha....But watery cm is a good sign I think. I've read other posts where that was one of the major symptoms! I forgot to ask, are you still taking the Clomid or have they put it on hold whilst you wait for op?? 
I hope the cm is a good sign for you this month!! Fingers crossed Xx 

Tina, don't remind me about the temping. I remember doing it and lasted about a day!! I kept forgetting! Haha 

Yes, I've pretty much got most things now.....the nesaccities anyway. I've started packing my bag, it's a bit soon, but I can't help it! just need a few more bits to go in. Gonna treat myself to some new PJ' s for the hospital!! Ha....never have I Been so excited for new jimjams!! 
I'm struggling on the feeding side...what exactly do I need?? With Joe I breastfed for 8 months. So I never needed a bottle or sterilizer as he went straight onto a beaker then solids!! 

I don't plan breastfeeding for that long this time, it was too much. I may do it for the first few weeks. 

Momwife will have her baby by now won't she?? Crazy....I hope she's ok! 

I need to sleep, I've the dentist at 9am then I'm off shopping to get the rest of Joe's uniform & school shoes. It's gonna have to be Clark's! I know they are expensive, but they don't half last! And I always think of that saying 

'BUY CHEAP......BUY TWICE!' 

Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh and a very happy belated anniversary to you Edinburgh!! 
That's hilarious how you both forgot!! Haha Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Happy shopping Frisky, and no surprises at the dentist ;)


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh!! I hope this is IB for you, I thought that it's very early for AF for you..... Fingers crossed, keep us posted :)
Frisky, have you got some bottle and a steriliser just in case??? I got a tommee tipper electric steriliser which was about £50 but the microwave ones were about £10. My plan was to BF for as long as I could but ended up in A&E with very bad mastitis in both boobies after about 4 weeks. I was in agony and miserable so decided to put her on formula. The electric steriliser ended up being a blessing but I hated washing and sterilising bottles! 
I need to get my LO some shoes for nursery and although clarks are expensive you are right Tina, they last forever. 
My symptoms are v. Strange this cycle but don't think I'm PG as again, we are not really DTD during my window. It's just interesting to see how each month my bodily functions completely change which is why the TWW was always a pain in the arse!!! I only did one round of clomid, have to wait till after my op before I can try again :( ugh, it will be winter and almost Christmas, how far away it that?!?!?! 

Anyone doing anything exciting over the bank holiday???


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh betty, we are almost in September, so Xmas actually will soon be here. I know it's frustrating, but in the grand old scheme of things, it's not that long!! Xx 

No, I've got no bottles or anything, I don't know where to look. They do starter kits I think, I'll just get one of them. They do the microwave sterilizers quite cheap in asda too. Mastitis sounds horrific.....poor you, I hope I manage to avoid that! 

I've had 2 hours sleep girls....I feel sick with tiredness!! :( Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky..... I don't envy you! I remember being very close to my due date and basically had zero sleep! I thinks it's our bodies way of getting us used to the sleepless nights ahead :( try and have some disco naps during the day xx
So I'm desperate to pee on a stick but only have ovulation sticks in the house, I'm about 9DPO and this is the test????
Anyone done an opk around this time in their cycle? Don't know why I'm doing this to myself!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies, 
frisky, sorry you're having sleepless nights, but like betty said,it'll be your body getting used to sleepless nights lol.
Betty, looking promising. Seen lots of people getting positive opk at same time as bfp, good luck.
I need to get Zoe shoes for nursery too. Like you ladies, I'd rather buy decent ones. The girls shoes always cost more than mine lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

Evening girlies, 

Frisky I tried breastfeeding with evie but ended up in hospital less than 24 hours after bringing her home because she wasn't feeding. Turns out that I wasn't producing any milk so we went straight onto formula. Think I'd do the same if we had another. I got a tommee tippee steriliser with the matching bottles. Really easy to use and you can get pink/blue bottles that fit the steriliser. 

Betty, just gonna be honest with you. .. I've took OPKs when in the 2WW and it be positive when I wasn't pregnant but I've also read stories of women who've had an inkling that they're pregnant who've taken one and they've actually been pregnant. 

Loads of CM is a good sign because CM generally dries up before AF arrives so I'm crossing my fingers tightly for you. When is your AF due? 

Edinburgh, has AF started full flow? 

Ovulation is almost here for me again, about 5 days to go I think. Excited for this 2WW because mark's been taking his meds for almost a month so I know I'll be symptom spotting bonkers! ! 

Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Back to just clear cm for me. Fingers crossed, only a small mark on liner today, less than yesterday and wed. Due AF sunday so might test then. 

We arrived in dundee for our mini vacation. Consumed too many calories and my friend and I caught up for an hour in the bar after the tots were bathed and then we swapped over with the guys. I had a bath! I never take the time at home but figured what the hell! Baby asleep in my room and someone else' s hour water bill! Now curling up to sleep. Deffo coming down with something. Hope I can enjoy tomorrow first! 

Tina, I will have everything crossed for you! I hear bananas are very good for swimmers! You could try mark with banana bread, pancakes, fritters, sundaes... :) Sorry, just been a while since someone threw out an old wives tale. 

What's the worst old wives take you've heard but secretly tried?

Breast feeding is bloody hard. Mia was a very sleepy new baby and didn't latch well. Then I couldn't feed because I was engorged and had an underlying infection but it took two weeks of syringe feeding and expressing fire anyone to suggest that might be the problem. 48 hrs on the cream and I could feed her again, no pain. I did have to take alittle milk out if they got too fully to help her latch but by weeks 6 I was feeding her directly fully time. I swear by breast flow bottles. Mia had no problem taking expressed milk from them then feeding from me. It was brutal and caused lots of tears and hysterics, gotta love hormones. In the end it was worth it, I fed her till 8 months when I went to work. Expressing in a bathroom was the pits. Interestingly, she slept through when I stopped offering her the boob when she woke up. Formula wasn't floating her boat at 2am. Still mad at matt that after 8 mnths he did a weeks of night time feeds before she decided to sleep throughe the night. Please may the next one sleep through from week 2 like my cousins baby!


----------



## Edinburgh

Forgive phone swipe typo problems!


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh Tina, get making those banana Buttys for Mark!! Haha Things can only improve now hey? Don't be disheartened if it doesn't happen straight away though, could still take a while for full effect!! 

Betty, I'm rubbish with the opk's, I couldn't understand them at all! Fingers Crossed it's a good sign though! 

Edingburgh...that sounds promising af hasn't showed yet! Do you have any more symptoms? Vacation sounds good, like the bath idea! Hope your feeling better tomorrow. 

I can't believe it's the last week of summer hols next week!! Where's the time gone? I feel a bit sad about this, I'll miss Joe when he goes back to school. 
I've had a horrific day! I only got 2 hours sleep last night & have been in the most shittest of moods!! Tired to the point of tears. Went shopping for Joe's school shoes. It was a 40min wait in Clark's to get fitted! 
Ended up leaving it....I'm gonna take him first thing on Monday morning. 

Aaron's taking Joe camping tommorow for a night. So think I'm gonna go out for a nice pub tea somewhere with my mum, then starfish the double bed when I come home!! 

Because I can!! Haha Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Ladies - I have to tell you because I can't tell anyone else. 

Today we were a bit late for the Thomas thing. The car park was a ways away from the actual station and we ended up running to make the train part of our ticket. When I got sat down on the train I was fighting back terrible nausea. I mean, I might be a bit unfit at the moment but I couldn't stop coughing and gagging.

I am not very well and neither is shortie but when we got home tonight I did a test - and I normally would never do one at this time of day. It's very faint but that second line is there. Hubby last time was very dubious about faint lines and was basically just 'tell me when you're sure'. So, I'll test again tomorrow morning and hopefully there'll be something better to show him. 

I don't think I can quite believe it at the moment, but if it's a certain thing after tomorrow, I really hope you'll all still have me. I know I haven't experienced many of the challenges the rest of you have but I have been privileged to have met you all x


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh that's amazing news! !! I had a feeling you were after you had the little bleed  its just what we needed in here another BFP! Of course we will still have you, you can't get rid of us that easily xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god!!!!! Edinburgh..... That's amazing!!! Like Tina said I had a sneaky feeling that it was looking very good for you after your little bleed!!!! I can't wait for the news tmrw, please let us know as soon as you can with pics and everything....
I doubt you will get much sleep tonight chick :) xxxxx


----------



## Edinburgh

After a bfn first thing I have another bfp. Still quite faint. No idea how to post pics to this site, only have phone working at the moment. Hubby gave me an extra birthday present it seems. Going for celebratory breakfast!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god!!!! Whoop!!! Congrats!!!! That's just bloody amazing! How are you feeling???? X


----------



## Edinburgh

Kinda hasn't sunk in Betty. Feel kinda rough but that's mostly the cold. Trying to let it sink in and enjoy it as this will be the last one for us (short of a lottery win). I'm conscious that I'm about 5lb heavier than normal at the minute and my clothes aren't fitting well so I probably need to make a concerted effort to get a bit fitter and keep pounds off or I'll be in maternity jeans by 8 weeks!
Really happy, kinda terrified. Can't believe it's real yet. 
So, I guess my symptoms have been tugging and crampy sensations on and off from about 4DPO to 10. Brown but light spotting 10DPO-12DPO and some mild nausea now when I'm hungry or over-exerted. Boobs been tender since 10DPO and I have a horrid cold and had a sore throat. 

I had 24hr nausea from about 5 weeks with Mia, so just planning to enjoy every day I get until that kicks in! Already have my pressure bands at the ready. Need to find long sleeve shirts that cover them up. 

Sharing lots of baby dust with all you beautiful ladies - I plan to be here to catch all your BFP announcements too. I hope this is the start of a run of them!


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, I'm so so happy for you! Thanks for sharing your symptoms  hoping this is a sticky one for you and sending all the luck in the world. 

Betty have you had any more symptoms? Is the CM still happening? 

Just done my tan and blown my hair, off to a mojito party tonight. I'm excited! ! 

Gonna start the sexy time tonight too, my CM is starting to appear more stretchy so I guess ovulation is approaching xx


----------



## friskyfish

Whhhhhaatttt??? I've been away ONE day & missed all this!!! 

Edingburgh!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! This is wonderful news! We need another bfp on here to boost morale!! Let's hope this is the start of more to come! 
Have you had any more symptoms?? 

Tina, enjoy your night tonight & sexy time! Haha 
I'm going on a date with hubby tonight, first & last in a while.....make the most of my mum been here! Although I want to be home before 9pm! That's late for me these day's! 

Betty, any more news your end? 

Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Date night cancelled.........I feel sick :( Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no frisky!!!! Your last date night?!?! Are you all lovel and snuggled up on the sofa with a cuppa instead??? Not long now before your precious little one is here and all this uncomfortableness will be worth while :)
Edinburgh..... How are you my lovely??? I'm so pleased we have another BFP on here, lets keep them coming!!!!!!
Tina.... Have a lovely mojito party, I'm rather jealous! Hope the head is not too bad tmrw!!!! :)
Nothing to report my end, I have tons of CM but I just think this is normal for me.... I have lower back ache but I think that's from standing a lot in my new job :( I just got myself a little excited for a moment..... AF due in the next couple of days.....


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh Frisky, that's a bummer! Hope it passes quick. Tina, have a lovely evening! And enjoy your sexy time! I have about 60 ovulation sticks if you'd like me to send them on to you! Just ordered them last month. 
Matt has now come down with this bug too so we're all snivelling wrecks together. 
I should probably write a thank you letter to the preseed people. That stuff has been magic for us. 
Right, bedtime!


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh, and betty, your CM abundance is what brought us all together in the first place. It's always a good omen when close to af!


----------



## friskyfish

Yes betty!! Praise the lord for your CM!! Haaaha! Its so true, made me chuckle that edingburgh xx


----------



## ab75

Yay Edinburgh, huge congrats to you!!
Frisky, hope you are feeling better.
Tina, hows the head?? Be ages before I can drink again, time I finish feeding this little one, not that I mind tho but I liked having a vodka on a sat night.
Betty, I got a text from passport office saying they would take 6 weeks, but they didn't!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... How is everyone? Tina, do you have a mojito head??? 
I really feel like being lazy all day today, watch movies, eat junk etc..... I have really strong AF type cramps since very early this morning so the witch is on route. I'm CD27 today :(
Edinburgh, have you tested again???? X


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: thanks AB, I'm hoping that her passport comes soon! They have taken the money out of my account...... Mamma needs a holiday!!!!! :)


----------



## ab75

The girls passports came about 4 days after they took the money xx


----------



## tinadecember

Evening everyone! Eurgh I've been so ill today. Had the best time at the mojito party, it's realllyyy not a good idea though to make your own cocktails. You end up putting double the amount of alcohol in than what you'd get in a bar and they just taste so sweet and before you know it you're throwing up because you have the spinneys 

Been feeling so sorry for myself all day! 

Betty sorry to hear about the cramping :-( our bodies are cruel aren't they. No doubt I'll be in your situation in 2 weeks time. 

I'm going to get evie into bed then crawl into bed myself xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... I feel for you chick! Hangovers are just the worst!!!! Just think, tmrw you will be back to normal!!!
I have had a sore throat and headache most of the weekend so not had a drink which is SO unlike me!!!! :) back to work tmrw girls :( the weekends are just never long enough are they??? 
X


----------



## Edinburgh

Ugh, I hate mondays. I also hate chasing my tail. I feel so ill but I ready can't take time off at the moment. Think I need to go to the doc soon though, the crap in my throat is moving into my chest and I'm coughing more. I have a really watery mouth today which doesn't bode well for nausea to come. Tina, poor thing. Cocktails are lovely, just less so the next morning. Betty, sorry to hear you're feeling guffy too. Weekend are way too short! Ab, how you been feeling recently? Are you feeling ok again now frisky. Early night for me today. There is a surprise. Took another test to appease hubby. Definitely two lines now. Boys.


----------



## Edinburgh

I meant to ask. Lots of children between us, when did you ladies announce pregnancy to family and friends? I was so ill last time I had to tell people around 8 wks. My boss knew at 5 weeks as had to leave office for hospital through suspected miscarriage. Also, anyone ever had a home birth?


----------



## friskyfish

Oooh Tina, hope your feeling a wee bit better! I'm rubbish with hangovers! I end up eating ridiculous amounts of food too, it's my only cure! 

I've been sick all morning, but stopped now. Managed to eat pasta for tea and keep it down. I've just sent az to the shop for a bag of revels for me!! Haha 
He's had a bit of a go at me today as he thinks I'm not eating properly! The thing is....as I'm feeling sick, I tend to pick at food. I can't eat big meals like him everyday. Sometimes I'll only feel like cereal. I'm hardly malnourished or wasting away!! I'm huge! Haha....So made sure I ate every bit of my tea up tonight to keep him happy! 

Betty, sorry your feeling rough. Yes, the weekends fly by...I can't believe the Summer holidays are over next week! 

Edingburgh....great news on double lines!!! Bet your still in shock! 
I told people straight away, reason been I was quite ill & the girls I work with knew I was trying. Family too, I couldn't wait!! Xx


----------



## ab75

This time I told family at 12 weeks bcoz we don't live next to them now, but with the girls it was as soon as I found out. I am hoping for a home birth this time but it'll depend on my growth scan at 34 weeks! Really hope I can get it tho xx


----------



## tinadecember

I told everyone straight away with my first pregnancy but because it ended in the molar pregnancy I didn't tell anyone apart from my mum/sisters until I had my first scan. I'd probably do the same again next time too just because there's so many little things that can go wrong and it's heartbreaking having to tell all of the people who you'd already told you was expecting that something had happened. 

Frisky, did you suffer with sickness in the 3rd trimester with Joe? Sorry that you're feeling so shitty my dear. haha the way Az is trying to force you to eat, as long as you're getting a small amount of nutrients down you then you'll be fine. Imagine if men had to go through being pregnant!!! they don't have a bloody clue how you're feeling do they 

Betty, has AF arrived?

Edinburgh, good to see that your lines are getting darker!!! Have you told your parents/ his parents yet? 

Back to work for me today, feeling fine and dandy.. my hangover has done a runner yessss!!! Didn't sleep well though. Evie woke me up 4 or 5 times in the night to ask if she could get in my bed because she was scared of the dark. 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

Had a niggly stomach all morning, you know when you just don't feel "right"... sorry if TMI (Actually by now nothing is TMI in here haha) I have just felt like a sudden gush and went to the loo and there's TONNES of EWCM 

thinking that ovulation will be today or tomorrow. Time to get some serious baby making on!! xx


----------



## ab75

Oooohh Fx Tina, hope Marks drugs are working xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Get to it tina! 
Think we might wait a bit to tell anyone this time. Currently at docs. Think bug has turned into a chest infection :(


----------



## tinadecember

thanks girls, Edinburgh sorry to hear that you're feeling shitty. What did the doctors say, did they give you antibiotics? 

xx


----------



## ab75

Hope you are ok Edinburgh xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Tina, feeling any better,??? 
Frisky, gosh, you're having a pretty shitty time with this sickness!!! I bet you can't wait for little man to be here!!! 
Edinburgh..... How you feeling?? What did the docs say??
Are you considering a home birth??? I know people who have had them and thoroughly enjoyed the experience. I did a hypnobirthing course as I wanted to have as natural a birth as possible, however, didn't quite end up like that!!! Ended up being induced, hooked up to a drip due to dehydration and a monitor for baby and then eventually an epidural!!! But still, It all worked out in the end xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening ladies! 

Edingburgh, sorry your feeling crappy, hope you have a better day of it tomorrow! 
Tina! Wooohooo on the CM! Haha .....get to it Mrs!! Hope your hangover has gone now too! 

Betty, how are you feeling? 

I had my date night tonight, as mum goes bk tomorrow. We went for a curry, it was bloody lovely! Had a really good laugh, even managed a glass of wine & soda! Was like the old days, apart from the fact would have drank alot more! 
Dashed to the loo at one point as I thought I was gonna be sick, but thankfully I wasn't! I hope I sleep tonight after the wine. I got up at 3am this morning & didn't get bk to sleep, I had horrific heartburn & couldn't get comfy. I think I'm overtired now! 

I have my final growth scan tomorrow, so bit nervous for that. Should get a date or at least the week when I'm having him when I see the consultant Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hope they don't tell me off or know I had a glass of wine!!!! X


----------



## tinadecember

haha get on you you little alchi! They won't be able to tell after 1 glass of wine chick :p Your date night sounds fab! I love a good curry, haven't had one for ages though. Let us know how your scan goes today, sending positive vibes that your little man has grown 

So I still felt really wet last night, the CM turned more watery so we DTD last night at bedtime then once more for good luck this morning. Will continue to do it for a couple more days just to cover all bases. ARGGGGHH!! I feel stressy, like this is gonna be the first 2WW for a while that I can feel excited over because I didn't feel optimistic last cycle due to Mark not being on any meds and then the cycle before that I had the HSG so we couldn't DTD around ovulation so I'm excited to symptom spot! 

I need your good luck vibes girlies  Here's to a May bubba haha xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck today Frisky, hope baby Oscar has grown.
Good luck for a May baby Tina xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh gosh!! I'm gonna be stalking your symptoms Tina!!

I was up at crack of dawn, baked a lemon drizzle cake with Joe! Feel a bit groggy! Bloody wine! Haha 

Thanks for the wishes ladies, appointment isn't till 3! Hate waiting around all day Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies, how are we all?

Just got back from the hospital. Scan went well, he's all in proportion and bang on the middle centile line. 
I've just signed the consent forms for my elective C section & will be going in at 37 week's. I'm really happy, the consultant basically asked me what I wanted to do due to my history. So I told him I wanted to come in at 37 week's, which he agreed to. 
I will have to go in overnight 48 hours before to have steroid injections, I will be staying in as it causes blood sugars to rise, so need to be monitored.

So all I am waiting on now, is the theatre to ring with the actual date & time!!
Eeeeeeeek!! 

Totes emotional!!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

AGHGGHGGGGG! That's amazing news, so how many weeks are you now?? Canny believe your little man will be here in a matter of weeks 

I've just got into bed, exhausted massively. . Up nice and early for more sexy time before work haha. Don't you just love structured sex! One of the many joys of TTC xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh god, i remember missing the spontanious sex when ttc! Just doing it because we wanted to! Nightmare! 

Im 34 weeks & 4 days! Xx


----------



## ab75

Ooooohhhh Frisky, less than 3 weeks til you are holding your littlest man, sooooo exciting. I can't wait to see a pic xx


----------



## tinadecember

How do you feel about having a C section Frisky? Did you have one with Joe? 

CD15 for me today, my cervix still feels open so I'm guessing ovulation is still happening.. think I'm becoming all sexed out now though! 

I'm taking Evie to the doctors this afternoon, maybe I'm being a paranoid mother but I just want to get her checked out...

2 weeks ago today I had to take the day off work because Evie woke up vomiting, 2 hours later she was fine! she had all of her energy back and was eating like normal without throwing up so I thought that it must have been viral 
This morning she woke up, went for a wee and then went to get back into bed to watch cartoons and no sooner had she walked out of the bathroom she said "Mummy I feel sick" and started to heave, but nothing came up. Then 5 minutes later she was fine!!

I'm a panicker and I have to get everything checked out. I think all mummys are though, we're protective of our little ones xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ha!! Wish I was bloody sexed out! Not even getting sexed IN at the minute!! :( 

Awwh Tina, hope evie is feeling better. Your only right to worry, don't feel daft for taking her in. It's probably nothing, but if it puts your mind at rest then it's worth taking her to see a doctor.
It's funny you mentioned sickness. I was in bed with Joe till midnight last night as he felt sick, he was crying his eyes out as he was scared of throwing up. I had a bowl next to his bed & lay with him till he nodded off.....he wasn't sick though & was fine this morning. 

Well, the hospital rang. 3 week's today I go in, on the 18th September. I've got to go in overnight the weekend before for steroid jabs. Then bk in on Wednesday night ready for op on Thursday morning. I will be 37 week's & 4 days then. 
I voiced my concerns as I thought it would be bang on 37 week's, but she assured me it will be fine, plus they are all booked up??? Don't suppose I could get a cancellation! Haha

It will soon be here though & gives me time to get organised. 
I'm still not sleeping, was up at 3am till 6am this morning, back up at 8! When Joe goes bk to school next week, I'm going to make the most of it and try and catch up on sleep during the day Xx 

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi Ladies,

Work has been even worse than normal this week. I had to fire someone for gross misconduct. Unfortunately that has left my team absolutely screwed for one of the busiest weeks of the year as all the students move out and move back in again. Doc gave me anti-biotics, which I'm glad of as my whole body is rattling when I cough now. I had a similar chest infection and 2 sets of anti-biotics when I had Mia and she's fine, so I'm fairly comfortable taking them. If I can't breathe, neither is the little seed down there!
Yeah so instead of enjoying being pregnant I'm working crazy stupid hours at work.

Frisky, sorry to hear you're still not sleeping and very exciting to have a date. I hated the whole not knowing when aspect of childbirth the first time - I'm an OCD planning junkie! Hope Joe's OK.
Tina, I'm sure Evie will be grand but never hurts to put your mind at rest. That's hilarious you're sexed out!
Enjoying the darker mornings up here as Mia seems to be sleeping a bit later than normal :)
Betty, how you doing Mrs? Any other symptoms this month?


----------



## ab75

Hope you feel better soon Edinburgh. 
Yay, for a definite due date Frisky. So exciting xx


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, sorry to hear that you're feeling so under the weather but at least now that you're on antibiotics they should start kicking in in a few days which means you'll be over the worst of it. It's starting to get to that time of the year where everyone gets ill with sniffles & colds NOOOOO!!! How are you feeling in yourself pregnancy wise? Getting any more symptoms yet? 

Frisky YESSSS for having a planned date to meet your LO! 

Took Evie to the doctors and it was a total waste of my time, the most useless doctor I have ever come across in my life told me that he thinks she is experiencing constipation which she completely isn't! I'm just going to keep an eye on her and take her back if it happens again. 

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS it's the weekend!!! What's everyone getting upto? 

I'm going out for tea tonight with my friend then we've got Evie's graduation party on Sunday. It's her last day in nursery today, I can't believe it!!! I felt a bit teary taking her in this morning thinking it's the last time I'm going to do it. She's gotta get ready for the big wide world now and start big girl school. I'm shitting it! 

On ovulation watch: My cervix is STILL open!! my boobs are a little sore but not loads so I still don't think ovulation is complete. Really... cannot... have... any more.... sex!!!!! hahaha 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, seriously...do one with your sex!! I have massive sex envy! Haaaaha ;) 

Let's hope it's worked!! I'll be symptom spotting with you! 
Awwh graduation party?? They had nothing like that when Joe was little, guess I've got it all to come!! 
In answer to your question about C sections. Yes I had one with Joe and with eve. With Eve, it was horrific for obvious reasons. Even though she had passed, I still had to go through Labour for 18 hours before they made the decision to do an emergency section. Truly horiffic.
With Joe, I actually requested a general anaesthetic as I couldn't bear to be awake as I was so scared something would go wrong. At the time, it was right for me. 
This time however, I'm looking forward to it! I want to be awake....although I'm scared a bit, I'm excited. Not having a natural labour doesn't bother me, I've had my experience a bit there & it wasn't a good one.
I'm really excited to see Aaron's face when he meets our baby! :)

Edinburgh, hope your rattling body has calmed down & your feeling a bit better. It can't help matters that your run off your feet at work. Have you thought about when your telling them yet? Any more symptoms happening for you?? 

Betty, your quiet, hope everything is ok! XX


----------



## tinadecember

Hiya girlies, 

The sex has ended haha! !! I'm 1DPO today I'm guessing, CM has turned creamy and I've got sore side boobs. Mark thinks we've done enough this cycle, I think not! ! But I'm a huge pessimist with everything in life anyway. 

Frisky, I can't even begin to imagine what you went through with eve, I think it's every woman's worst nightmare and for that reason you're a bloody strong lady and I admire you for having the strength to pull through. 
Natural labour can be horrendous, mine was over pretty quickly but some women end up with contractions for 48 hours. . NO THANK YOU! ! 

just been really naughty and ordered a Chinese, Singapore vermicelli, spring rolls, chips and curry sauce yessssss. I need some carbs desperately in my life

X factor tonight, is everyone tuning in? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my God!! I can't believe it's xfactor time already! The Count down to Xmas begins tonight!! I'll be watching! Food sounds lush, I'm trying to persuade az to get us a Chinese in for Tonight! I so cannot be arsed cooking anything! 

Just been on a huge walk with the dog, az and Joe! I'm bloody shattered! Az took some photos on his new camera.....oh my God! I look bloody awful, you can tell I've been getting zero sleep, I've the biggest darkest circles under my eyes!! And my face has officially got baby weight, chubby chops I am!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How are you all?? Hope everyone has had a good weekend, we have had quite a hectic one but it's been lovely....
Frisky..... I can't believe oscar will be here so soon!!! Like Tina said, I think you are so brave and you are just a superstar! I can't even imagine what you went trough with eve, it breaks my heart :cry: this is going to be emotional for you but you will be cradling your little boy so soon :) I can't wait!!!! It's so exciting! 
Tina, all eyes on you these next two weeks!!! Sounds like you guys have been like little rabbits so hopefully it has worked :)
Well I'm on CD 33 today (4 days late for AF) tested this morning on a 10miu internet dip strip and left it, came back about 20 mins later and there was this weird mark on the test so this afternoon I used a superdrug test and total fat BFN! I have had AF cramps for a week now and I'm so bloody depressed it's untrue :( oh, just feels like this will NEVER happen.... Have a look at the pic....


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my God betty!!No wonder your feeling down, There's definitely something there!! How frustrating you got a bfn on superdrug test!! Your emotions must be all over the place! Plus your 4days late? That's unusual for you, are you going to test again?? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh it's a bloody pain in the arse isn't it??? I will no doubt test again in the morning but I know I'm not PG which is so annoying that my body is doing this to me. I'm working full time all next week too and you can guarantee the witch will arrive tmrw morning and I will be flooded off my feet and in agony for 2 days, ooooooooo can't wait!!!! 
It's so bloody dull! Where's the wine??? :wine:


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies, betty, I'd maybe stay off the wine tonight. The 10miu dip sticks are more sensitive than most of the supermarket ones so test again tomorrow! I had cramp quite a bit weeks 3-4. 

Frisky, I second all these ladies, you're a star and deserve every happiness. 

Tina, I second the jealousy thing! Don't think there's been nookie in this house since we conceived. Everyone is too sick! 

Feeling a little better but I am so so thirsty all the time. Had my first nap before tea tonight. Spent the good weather today laundering my early maternity clothes because I have such a bad case of bloating I don't think I'm going to be in regular pants very long. Because I'm a 10 to 12 normally I have both sizes of maternity clothes. Just as well really. Won't be announcing at work till 12 weeks scan I don't think. Unless I get sick like last time. Think I'm gonna phone my mum now though x


----------



## friskyfish

Yes betty, cramping was one of my main symptoms too....I'll be stalking here tomorrow to see what your test says. Sending lots of positive vibes your way. 

Edingburgh, I had really bad bloating those first few weeks after i got my bfp. Like i had a baby bump already. Maxi dresses have been my God send over the summer. I'm struggling for things to wear now, I'm literally living in one pair of maternity jeans, Yoga pants & vest tops! With just a few weeks to go, I refuse to buy any more clothes.

I've not stopped today, proper nesting, hopefully I'll sleep tonight Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Frisky your facebook post had me in stitches last night! I'm surprised you could still stand up after all that!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Betty there's definitely something on that test!!! I can see pink but it looks really thick which is a bit odd, it's looking good if your AF is late and you're cramping. Get a FRER lady  Sending positive vibes <3<3

Frisky, it's officially the month that you will meet your little man!! eeekkk. How are you feeling today? 

Edinburgh, did you tell your mum? what was her reaction like? I never had bloating or anything with Evie. In fact I barely looked pregnant until about 22 weeks, I had this illusion that I would have a massive bump when I went to my 20 week scan and I didn't even look preggers haha 

3DPO today, no symptoms to report but I'm trying not to look for any. xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning girls, 

Haha edingburgh....Needless to say,I slept like a baby last night after yesterday's cleaning spree!! 
Totally won't be doing that today!


Betty, anything to report?? 

I'm feeling ok thanks Tina...not as tired. Can't believe we are in September!! Where has this year gone really?? It's frightening! 
Joe's down in the dumps as he's got school on Wednesday! I think he will be ok though, 7 week's is too long to be off, it's dragging out now.

Tina, Evies graduation photos were adorable......how cute!! 

Really pissed off as our gas & electric bill had gone down by 30 quid a month, it comes out of my account. However,,today they have taken the old higher amount out, which I've not budgeted for. I've rang & they have apologized, they will refund the Money, but it will take 5 days to go in!! They bloody annoy me.......quick enough to take money off you, but don't rush when they are in the wrong! Morons!


----------



## tinadecember

I know!!! it's terrifying thinking that there's literally 3 more pay days until Christmas and it hasn't even entered my mind to start Christmas shopping! Can't wait for Christmas though, I love feeling all festive and going to the Christmas markets :):) 

Joe will be fine when he starts back! It's just taking that first step and getting it over and done with that is the difficult parts. 

Evie starts school on Thursday, she goes in for 3 hours to slowly ease her into it then a 5 hour day next Tuesday before starting full time the week after!! I'm so scared, I was looking over her graduation photos last night in bed and I started bawling my eyes out. Mark was like "what the bloody hell is wrong with you woman??" I just feel sad for her that she's never going to see her little nursery buddies again. I need to get a grip!! 

Betty, any updates???? hoping it's good news! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh bless you, we sound so similar. 
I get really emotional over things like that, Aaron is a really positive person, always looks to the future, sees the positives in everything. Even though I can see positively, I do dwell on other things & get sad. I'm feeling the same about moving from here, how Joe will miss his pals & not ever play on the cornfield with them again! Aaron's like 'Sarah.....he will make new friends, there will be other fields & parks to play on' 
I'm getting emotional now, as we will never walk past our stream & ropeswing again :( 

If you think back though, how many friends from nursery school do you remember? I don't even remember nursery school. I think the most solid friendships start in high school.

You will laugh at my emotional state at the moment......I had 2 big dirty flys buzzing around my room last week. So I got the fly killing spray to zap them! Zapped one, then when I looked again, I realised it wasn't a fly, it was a little spider!! 
I murdered a spider!! :( 

Cried my bloody eyes out!! Proper tears.....Joe had to comfort me!! ME! His own mother!! 

Poor spiddy :( Xx


----------



## tinadecember

We are deffo similar! I dwell on everything and cry over the stupidest things. I watched Beyonce on the VMAs last week singing a song about her daughter and the tears started rolling. I had to hide my face because if Mark would have seen me that would've been it, I would have had the piss taken out of me for weeks! I'm a bad worrier too, especially with health... the slightest thing and I'm googling what it could be which is never a good idea! 

When are you moving?? I'm in the opposite situation, I can't wait to move house! We've got our deposit sorted but just can't find anything that I think "ahhh that's perfect!" xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haaha....Tina, I have to clear my Google history from Aaron as he would go mad at some of the shit I look up!! Even at the hospital the other week, when the sonographer said I had alot of amniotic fluid......first thing I did was Google it! Bad idea, I got in a right state! 

We will be moving back up north before Xmas, that's all I know! 
Not long though, like you say, 3 more paydays!! 

Arrrrghhhhh!! X


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls!!!! STOP talking about Christmas!!! I can't handle it, where has the year gone???? I'm so disorganised with Christmas, it's normally done on Christmas Eve :)

Update is I did a frer this morning and BFN :( what is going on??? I will be 5 days late tmrw and I have been cramping for ages now, even this morning I took 2 paracetamol and put on an always as I was convinced she was on route! I'm never late, I'm always regular and my last few cycles have been 28-29 days and I'm currently CD34. Ugh, really rubbish or what????? 

Edinburgh.... Have you told anyone your news yet??? How you feeling??? 

Girls.... I cry at a sad advert!!! Chris thinks I'm an absolute nutter!!!! All those hormones flying about!!! Us ladies are crazy!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, sorry that it was a BFN :-( have you thought that maybe you are pregnant but implanted late? If that's the case it might take another couple of days to get a positive. Failing that see your GP for a blood test. It's horrible being in limbo not knowing what's going on, why do our bodies do this to us?!?!?! 

I had a bit of a weird one in the middle of the night last night. I woke up at 10 to 4 with what I can only describe as stabbing pains behind my belly button, I tried rolling over and ignoring it hoping to fall back asleep but I couldn't. 
Went downstairs to get some painkillers and felt the urge to be sick so ran back up to the bathroom and wrapped myself around the toilet preparing for the worst but couldn't be sick. 
Next I felt a sudden surge of heat right through my body and had to strip off and lie on the bathroom floor for 10 minutes and then I felt fine again! Back into bed I got fine and dandy

WHAT THE HELL???? 

Seriously thought I had a stomach bug or something. 

p.s.... Betty get into the spirit only 114 more sleeps till Santa arrives!!! hahaha xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning girls,

Tina, that's a weird one. How are you feeling now?? When is af due for you? 

Betty, sorry about your tests....any sign at all of af? Tina is right with the late implantation thing, hopefully this is the case. It's awful when you are late & see a negative.....sending positive thoughts your way.

I feel like crap today, I can hardly move now, the backache is awful. I feel an emotional wreck too. I had it my head that Aaron was having an affair yesterday!! I mean, WTF??? 
He mentioned a girl's name who works in the office at his new job & I immediately got jealous!! Then my mind was going into overdrive!! I feel so paranoid, fat & vulgar!! 

I told az how I was feeling and he basically told me he loves me & to 'Stop being such a bellend!' Haha!! 

Urrghhhh, I hate being so out of control of my thoughts & emotions!!!


----------



## ab75

Aaahh Frisky, good old pregnancy hormones lol! Hope you feel a bit better soon.
Tina, that sounds strange. Hopefully a good "sign".
Betty, I hope you have a late implanter, that test looked very strange. I don't really like those ic's, bought a batch once and couldn't really read them properly, there always seemed to be some kind of line.
Hope you are feeling better Edinburgh. 

I am feeling pelvic pain now, going to buy a support belt at weekend to see if that helps xx


----------



## ab75

Oh and Betty, there really isn't that long now until Christmas lol. I am usually well organised but am going to be super organised this year as I am due 12 days later but not expected to get to my due date!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I feel absolutely fine now! It literally only lasted for 15 mins and then I felt fine again. My AF isn't due for another 8 days so doubt it was anything to do with that. 

Frisky, as if Az would cheat on you. You're bloody wonderful! he would be stupid too. But that doesn't stop your crazy pregnancy brain going into over drive, most men actually find pregnant women really sexy so I'm sure he doesn't have eyes for anyone but you. 

AB, sorry to hear about the painful pelvis! Have you been having any other symptoms? any sickness or anything? 

Evie comes home tonight from 2 nights at my mums, she's had the bad poos since last night. My mums been up all night with her, apparently it's just like water. Lovely! I imagine I'm going to have a wonderful evening tonight haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... 
Tina, how weird that you felt like that???? I'm hoping it's a good sign, what CD are you on now??? 
Frisky. Are you turning into crazy hormone lady??? Totally normal my lovely, go with the flow and let it all out!!! You look absolutely gorgeous!!!! Not long now hot mamma :)
Ab..... How are you doing!!??? When are you due??? 
Edinburgh.... How are you my lovely??? 
Well.... Still no AF and I'm on CD35 (6 days late) really feel that AF will arrive through the night though as I'm really bloated and have terrible cramps, not sure why she is so late?!?! I'm never late :( do you guys think stress has anything to do with it??? I have a few family issues at the minute (won't bore you with it all) could be that??? Although I've been stressed in the past but never made me late???
What's the longest cycle everyone has had before??? 

Will keep you posted but keep your fingers crossed just in case there is a little glimmer of hope xxx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Betty I'm crossing my fingers for you dear! Have you done another test this morning? 

My cycle completely changed out of the blue a few months ago, it went from 28 days on the dot every month to 31 days.. No clue why but my ovulation date just decided to delay itself by 3 days but since I had the HSG it's gone back to 28 days. 

Have you done any research on it? 

I'm 5DPO today, no symptoms that jump out of me just been feeling icky the last couple of days but I bet it's just because there's viral stuff going around. 

Woke up this morning in horrible pain in my lower back, not a stabbing pain but an achey muscle pain and also under my ribs. Felt sorry for myself for a little while and had cuddles with Mark. It's probably because I was slept in a funny position! 

Been checking my cervix... yesterday it was low and slightly open, today it's high and slightly open. 

That's a thing you could do Betty! Have a check of your cervix and see if it's high.. because when your AF is coming your cervix should drop low. I know you're not into all that though are you haha! 

Evie starts school tomorrow ARGGGHHHH!!! I feel like an emotional wreck, like when the little birds fly the nest and leave their mother haha 

No doubt though she will come home and tell me she had a fabulous time! xx


----------



## ab75

Betty, hope its a shy bfp!
No other aches and pains apart from pelvis. I am due 6th January xx


----------



## tinadecember

Gosh AB your pregnancy is flying by too! ! Feels like yesterday when you announced your pregnancy. Do you have a lovely little bump now? 

Betty any news? ? 

I've just got into bed, being forced to watch the football but to be honest I can feel myself falling asleep in the next hour or so. 

Na night girlies xx


----------



## ab75

I have a lovely big bump, lol, I feel huge already xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Ab I feel for you - I had pelvic pain with Mia. Had to wear a belt from about 20 weeks and limped about everywhere. Couldn't sit very long, couldn't walk very long. Felt perpetually kicked in the tailbone. 

She and I are just back from our first nursery settle visit. She was fine, happy to play with new toys/water/draw while I filled out a ream of paperwork. She wanted two cuddles, once when she tripped and once when a little boy took a train off her. Got the wobbly lip too that time! You can't laugh though when they take such things to heart. Off to pick up Matt from his second day of University. He's actually doing a pre-starter induction week this week. Just a few days of lectures for people who have been out of formal education for a while. He's enjoying it and it's good for him to be out and about with adults again after being stay at home Daddy for so long.

I'm fine. Bit nauseous on the approach to mealtimes. Am not as tired as I remember being early on last time - or maybe I'm just used to so much less sleep/me time. Work has been hugely stressful this last few weeks but I have a new person joining the team next week which will hopefully help. 

I'm going to the doctor this afternoon to see if I can get a medical exemption from my jury duty (week after next). I don't think I can cope with anything else going on in life at the moment and I'm terrified of getting sick/not being able to go to the bathroom. I'd be delighted to do my civic duty, if only you could volunteer at a time in your life when things weren't mental. We'll see what doc says. He'll either have had a wife and understand morning sickness or he'll be a dick who doesn't and just say no. It would certainly help free up some head room for me!

I've told my mum, my brothers (they live with mum) and my dad. We won't tell anyone else till after our scan. I have to call the midwife today for a booking in appointment. Been too bloody busy to do it yet. I feel mentally less involved with this pregnancy so far. Last time I called the midwife immediately and started reading the books immediately and this time it's kinda 'oh, I might get round to doing that a week on Tuesday'. Life's just too busy, and we haven't experienced the bleeding drama we did last time, so it's all a bit more sedate. I'm hungry and enjoying eating while I can, just in case the 24hr nausea rears its ugly head again. 

Betty, any news peeps? I do think that stress messes with our cycles. I was 3 weeks late at Christmas and it was diabolical. Especially testing negative throughout that time. I really feel for you and have everything crossed there's magic afoot!

Tina, how's Evie? You had any recurring signs of that bug/jiffy tummy? 

Frisky, I think we all understand the mental hormone thing. If I had a penny for every time he's not been in the mood and I've totally broken down with 'you just don't want me anymore!!' - pregnant AND not pregnant! You're carrying his baby which will make you just the most amazing being in the world to him. And remember it's temporary. 

There's been no nookie since conception for us cos one or the other of us has been bloody ill! Coughing up a lung here and there doesn't breed the romance. Definitely need to work on that. 

Tina, ever thought about a career change to gynaecology? You must be pretty dexterous - or I've got short ass arms - I've never been able to feel my cervix ever. Thankfully, I've never much had the inclination ;)

OK ladies, off to enjoy some of my forced annual leave as I'll be writing a report for work tonight (due tomorrow annual leave or no annual leave). Costco here we come. Exciting times.


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, you need to slow down woman!! 

Hope that the doctor gives you a pass from the jury service, just go in there and put the tears on complaining that you're literally throwing up every 30 minutes and I'm sure he would have to excuse you. I've never been on Jury service but imagine it would be awesome if you could get on a good case! Anything has gotta beat work after all... 

Look at all you ladies lovely and blooming and pregnant :):):) It makes me so happy inside that some of us have been given the chance of a happy ending to this journey! Here's hoping that me and Betty follow you all shortly 

I have always been a cervix checker, at first I didn't have a bloody clue what I was feeling for but now because I've been doing it for so long I can tell where I am in my cycle and when ovulation is near from what position my cervix is in and how it feels. As gross as it sounds prodding around in your lady bits it's actually very informative! 

Well my little girl started big school today. I didn't sleep well last night at all, woke up loads worrying about it. She was super excited this morning until she found out that mummy and daddy couldn't stay and then she got a bit panicked. Once we got in there though she toddled off with the teacher and left me sobbing my heart out at the door. The school itself though it really good, it has a twitter page and throughout the morning they were posting pictures of the reception class so us worry heads knew that everything was okay. 

6DPO today, still nothing to report. Cervix is high and starting to close over, got cold symptoms. My throat has been sore for 2 days and I have the sniffles today. Some say these are preggo signs, I expect not for me! I guess we will wait and see xx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening ladies

Ab can you post us some bump pics?? A new year baby will be lovely, something to look forward to in the bleek month of January! 

Betty, any sign of af? I do believe that stress can cause alot of problems with our bodies. However, you have been stressed before when your mum was ill, it didn't affect it then did it? How many days late are you now?? 
I'm sorry to hear you have been having family issues, I hope it all gets sorted, you know you can rant any time on here Xx

Tina....have you survived the emotional rollercoaster of your baby's first day?? Bless, she looked mega cute! 
How many dpo are you now?? I have a feeling all of us on here Will get our bfp's....Just some sooner than others, hang in there!! 

Edingburgh, I was exhausted just reading your post. Tina is right, you need to slow down. Hopefully things will ease off with the extra help at work. 
I know what you mean about Not feeling involved in this pregnancy as much as your first. 
As much as I wanted to get pregnant, I'm not as manic as I was when I had Joe. I had all the books, bought every pregnancy magazine going every month! Bought brand new everything!
I'm more chilled out with this one. I have other things going on with Joe, so the pregnancy isn't my sole priority. I've only bought one magazine and have been shopping around for 2nd hand bargains. Got a changing table yesterday for 15quid, its 50quid brand new in Ikea. 
Anyway, I saw it on gumtree, went to view it & it's perfect, looks brand new, I'm well happy! Haha 
You should have seen where i got it from though, it was like something off Shameless!! 

I'm downstairs at the min, I've got a really bad tummy. 
Was lay in bed with Az before & had cramping, then my tummy started making noises, so I legged it downstairs & have been here ever since.
I had fish & chips for tea, but so did Joe & az and they are fine! 
Not had tummy problems like this in ages....urrghhhhhhh!! X


----------



## ab75

Hope Evie enjoyed her first day. Zoe starts Nursery on the 16th, I'll be so upset. Seems like only yesterday she was born lol.

Edinburgh, it's awful, I was the same with Zara but just got on with it, going for a support band tomorrow to see if that helps. Hope your workload eases a bit with your new start.

Betty, sorry you have family problems.

Frisky hope you are feeling better, maybe Oscar wants to come early. I had a really dodgy tummy the morning b4 I had Zoe.
Here is my 22 week bump for you! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh AB you look amazing! I never had a bump like that with Evie at 22 weeks, well jealous :):) 

Frisky, Evie had a lovely day, I've just about got over the stress of it all haha! I'm actually surprised that she left her hair in all day. She normally walks around looking like a little scruff! Now I've got the first day over with I'm sure I'll be fine next time. 

That thing about the changing table made me laugh! I suppose it doesn't matter where it comes from, as long as it's in good condition you have gotta take it haven't you! 

Are you feeling any better this morning?

Betty... all very quiet.. hoping you're okay *hugs* 

I'm 7DPO today nothing to report apart from the cold symptoms. Still feel poo, got a sore throat and runny nose but I'll be okay! Nothing a takeaway won't sort tonight haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hellooooo

I'm feeling a bit better thanks Tina, no idea what that was about. Still feel a bit sickly, but what's new? 
When I came up to bed at about 1am, I had my kindle in my hands, Az was fast asleep. So I crept in the bedroom as quietly as I could so I wouldn't wake him, next minute I drop kindle on the floor, which starts blasting out loud rap music!! Az shit himself....I had to scramble around the flood trying to turn it off, couldn't do it! So had to leg it downstairs with it still blaring out, my boobs exposed! The dog looked at me like I was a mad woman! Needless to say, Aaron wasn't in the best of moods this morning! Haaaaha! 

Ab, your bump is amazing! You look fab! I must post pics of mine, it's HUGE now!! 

Betty, any news? Edingburgh, hope your feeling better. 
I wonder how momwife is getting on, I hope her baby arrived safely. She's probably not got any time to log on here! 

Tina, how's the hair? Are you used to it yet? I'm gonna dye mine on Sunday, my pre baby hair colour! It goes really dark, too dark....but I like the colour it goes after a few washes....So should be right for Dday! 

What's everyone's plans for weekend? Just chilling here. Az is working at 5am tomorrow, so he will be in bed mega early. I'm gonna stay up with Joe & watch a movie with crisps & chocolates!! 

Best turn my kindle off before I go to bed tonight though! Xx


----------



## ab75

Frisky, that made me laugh out loud, lol, my hubby would not have been impressed either!
Enjoy movie night.
Tina, enjoy your takeaway.

I'm going into town tomorrow to get the girls coats and boots, they both have a party next weekend so I'll need to look for birthday gifts for 2 boys! Hubby is going out until 7pm ish, so after that we'll have pizza and watch x factor!! Then chill on Sunday. 

Have a nice weekend ladies xx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening ladies, how's everyone doing?

Urrgghh, I've got a bad tummy AGAIN tonight, it's awful! I've Been fine all day, did the garden with Joe, it was really sunny. Then at about 10pm I get the dreaded tummy ache & need the loo! 

Bluurrggh!!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! Frisky have you eaten something that's making your stomach feel bad or do you think it's purely down to pregnancy related stuff? Sorry you're feeling shitty chick, not long to go now! Are you officially on countdown? 

Still no news from Betty! Hope you're okay lady 

Got up this morning and my phones decided it's had enough and it's toddled off to phone heaven! I feel properly lost haha is that sad?? I'm a constant phone checker like every 5 minutes so don't know what to do with myself 

9DPO today experiencing a little cramping but that could be down to my AF being due in 3 days time xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, I always think cramping as a good sign...I'll have everything Crossed for you! 

Don't even start about phones, mines dissapeared! I feel lost too! I've had to put a status on facebook via my kindle for my mum to ring me! I've looked everywhere & I've a horrid feeling it's on SILENT!! Great! 

Az is on his way bk up north as he's on a course in Leeds tomorrow, so he's staying at my mum's in Bury tonight. I was gonna go, but I actually couldn't think of anything worse than Been sat in Aaron's work van for 5 hours as it's maximum speed is 50mph! Haha 

I feel fine again this morning, I think it must be pregnancy related as I've eaten the same as the boys & they are both fine. Yes I'm on count down .....Az keeps insisting on saying 'A week on Thursday' as it sounds sooner!! Haha.....I'm trying to hold on till next Monday to get my Eyebrows threaded , but they are like catterpillars! I may just go into town tomorrow & get them done a week earlier! X


----------



## friskyfish

Haha just realised how pathetic I sound with the eyebrows.....nice to see I'm getting my priorities right! Not even bought bottles or sterilizer yet! But as long as my brows are in shape, who cares hey?? Haaha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry girls for my absence, been hectic!!!! 
Frisky, that's absolutely hilarious! It made me laugh out loud!!! Crazy lady!!! Also, I had an upset tummy right at the end of my pregnancy :) won't be long now chick!!!! Eeeeeek! Also, getting your eyebrows done is way more important! You can always get someone to go out and buy you some, where as those brows may not get waxed for a while!!!! :) 
Tina, have you gone dark??? I need to see pics!!!! How was Evie's first day at school?? My little girl starts nursery in a week, my baby is not a baby anymore and I'm so sad :(
Edinburgh, any news on jury service??? I agree with the rest of the girls, sounds like you are doing too much!!!
AB, your bump is amazing!!!! You look fantastic :) 

So, AF arrived a week late! How ridiculous is that?! It was also a very strange one. Only lasted 2 days, severe pains and huge clots (sorry tmi) think my insides are screwed girls :( anyway, on a positive note I have a date for my lap. 20th oct, whoop!!! 

My family issues have not got any better, in a nutshell my mum sufferers from depression and refuses to get any help (typical stubborn, northern woman!) me and my sister get all of her anger and rage (she is not nice when she has her bad 'bouts') so it's tough for us. She hasn't spoken or seen me and my little girl for over 6 weeks. Anyway, my Granda got sectioned last week (sounds worse than it actually is) he has just recently been diagnosed with Alzheimer's and he has gone down hill rapidly. When I went to visit him last week the nurses told me that they are more worried about my mum than my Granda, that tells you everything!!! It's just a sad situation.
I was at the walk in centre with viv yesterday and she has a chest infection, bless her, she has been up coughing for the last two nights so I've had about 6 hours sleep in two days! All good fun eh?
Sorry for the extra long rant girls...... What would I do without you all??? :hug:


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi
Betty, that sounds like a really challenging situation to manage. Manic depression runs in my family and it takes a huge toll on the people nearest the person suffering.
Does your mum get any support at all? A CPN?
Anyway, hugs to you. It is really pants having to be the grown up in a relationship with your parents.
Frisky, sorry you' re getting sick in the evening. Not long now. I have a funny story about pregnancy and hair removal but I'll share it later. 
I've been in bed two days with horrid fever sickness and diarrhea.not sure if I'm poisoned or have a bug. Not nice at all. Holding down noodles and water today though so getting somewhere :(


----------



## friskyfish

Haha betty, I read that in my head then as 'you can always get someone to go out & buy you some EYEBROWS!!' I was tthinking, is this a new thing?? Stick on eyebrows?? Haha I'm loosing the plot. 

Sorry af turned up, great you have a date for your lap! Hopefully things will start getting better after that. 
How awful about your mum, I remember you saying she suffers from depression. Must be such a frustrating situation & I bet it wears you down you poor thing. How is she with your sister? Is she not talking to her either? 
It sounds pretty stressful, especially when your going through your own stuff, it's nice to have your mum there to talk to. It wouldn't surprise me if the stress of it all was having an effect on your body betty Xx big hugs to you Xx 

Edingburgh, sorry your feeling shitty, is it not pregnancy related?? 

I found my phone thank God....Tina, I want to see your hair! 

I'm been a lazy cow today, feel sick again now.....did loads in the garden yesterday, so don't feel too guilty about doing nothing.
I went for breakfast at asda with Joe this morning & treated him to some new clothes. I feel a bit guilty as I've Been buying bits for baby. So I couldn't Say no when he asked for some new clobber to wear! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Afternoon lovelies

Betty, sorry that your AF turned up. Weird though that it only lasted 2 days. It might be down to the cysts do you think? We have no clue how things like that can have an effect on periods!

My mum suffers with depression too Betty, it's an illness that is rarely understood by people unless they themselves have a family member who suffers. There's times I've found my mum sat in a dark room crying her eyes out and not knowing the reason why apart from she feels so down in the dumps. Sending you hugs xx 

Thankfully Vodafone have been wonderful and let me upgrade early so I've got an iPhone 5s on the way but it's gonna take about 5 days to arrive because there wasn't any in stock so I'm phone less until the end of the week NOOOOOOO! 

Promise I'll take pictures of my hair once I've got a device to take them on. I'm still getting used to it! I've never ever had brown hair in my life but I just needed a change 
My sister thanks it looks better and I should never go all over blonde again. I know I'll go back at some point! 

I've had cramping all day, this morning it was stronger than it is now. I kept rushing to the loo incase my AF was starting early but nothing yet. I bet it's just pre AF cramping! 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh girls..... You're all so lovely! Isn't it sad that depression affects so many people yet it's not really spoken about that much??? No-one, apart from our close family know about my mum and most people run away from it. Edinburgh/Tina, I don't know how you deal with it or how your family members are but my mum turns very nasty and blames everything on me and my sister which takes it's toll on both of us. She just can't deal with anything slightly stressful and everything is all about her and how she is suffering, never mind anyone else who has problems. Edinburgh, you're right, it's like we are the parent and she is the child, I'm tired of looking after her, it's draining me! She has I help, she won't... I've tried everything :( 

Frisky..... Sorry I missed out 'bottles' on my last post!!! You can grab bottles at anytime but brows need addressing ASAP!!! Although I'm sure you can get stick on brows!!! Or just get them tattooed on then that will save any maintenance!! :) the sickness must be down to you being at the last stages of pregnancy, it's a it crap, I feel for you! I'm sure you've been told this a million times but have you tried a little bit of fresh ginger in some hot water??? Not the most appetising thing but might help???
Tina, I have the iPhone 5 and love it although the battery life is shite!!! Tina.... Your cramping sounds good!!!! When is AF due for you??? Are you gonna test or just wait for AF??? (That's if she comes!!!)
Edinburgh, you sound terrible my lovely!!!! What is going on?? Pregnancy or bug??? Either way it's not good, can you take some time off work next week just to recover???


----------



## tinadecember

I agree with Betty frisky, brows are definitely a necessity haha! Whether you pluck them at home or manage to get out to get them threaded make sure you sort it! Hairy caterpillars are not a good look haha 

Betty my mum never gets angry at us, when she's at her worst it's like she goes into this little cocoon of loneliness and nobody can get her out of it. She distances herself from her family and believes that there's nothing worth living for. It's strange as well that it's normally in the winter months.. She seems much happier in summer time. 

Cramping strong again now, it eased this afternoon now it's back. My AF is due in 3/4 days. I'm convinced she's coming early. Never had a 25 day cycle though in the 11 years I've had periods so it'd be insane if she came! 

I'll keep you updated on cramp watch LOL 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Tina! Cramp watch!! Haha it's awful isn't it....we try not to symptom spot, but we do it anyway!! It'd be weird if af showed early though....fingers crossed him! 

Betty, my heart goes out to you, I hope things get easier for you in regards to your mum. I've never really had first-hand experience in this area, but know people who have, it's not nice Xx 

Looking forward to star fishing my bed tonight as az is away! Amazing how vulnerable I feel with him not been here though, I don't like it Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Check out the size of me!!! 

36 week bump!! I feel huuuuuuuge!!! Xx
 



Attached Files:







CAM01715.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10









CAM01714.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tinadecember

You look amazing gorgeous Lady!! Xx


----------



## nuggy2

Hi! I'd love to join the 2WW(ers)! I'm 27 and have a 2 year old. Just started trying for #2 this month. I'm about 5 dpo. I know its early but I've been off. Super gassy..:blush: I've had (tmi alert) loose stools and diarrhea at least once to twice a day..IN THE MORNING..(I'm a normal #2er) hardly ever have a bad poop! Pains,bubbles,pulls,twitches. My bbs have been sore since before O which usually they're not sore until after. Tired and been on a hot sauce kick..and a lil more cm than usual. Idk..maybe I'm crazy! I want to be pregnant so bad!!! Look forward to hearing from all you ladies! BABY DUST..BABY DUST!!:happydance:


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi Tina,
Cramping was definitely my biggest symptom before I got the light IB. I had tugging and pulling and actually thought I had AF pain coming on at about 7DPO. Everything crossed for you.

Had a better day today. Kept down water and some food but this bug/food poisoning - whatever it was it wasn't normal! - has kicked off the nausea proper. Really struggling to eat at all today. Have my damn sea bands on and everything. Cannot remember how I functioned like a human being for 6 weeks like this last time. Hopefully being at work will distract me a bit. Bloody good job I was a bit overweight to start with - lost 5lb in 2 days. 

Betty, there are support groups for people affected by someone else's depression - they can offer some help with de-escalation and deflection techniques if blame/anger/aggression are common. Not sure which will be in your area but I'm sure your local doctor practice could point you to one? It never gets any easier emotionally but you do develop somewhat of a thick skin and you make a lot of allowances and do a lot of forgiving. Just remember to always give yourself the right to walk away for self preservation when you need to. In my experience people who are ill still have the ability to know when they are being hurtful. I find it works to just end a phone call/a meeting with 'that's not fair and I don't deserve to be hurt because of the way you're feeling, I'll call you back/see you later and we can start over when you're calmer." In some cases you'll find the behaviour modifies because they recognise that they need you as a supportive outlet that they can vent to. Just try to never let them attack you personally. 

Lovely bump Frisky - the rest of you is so tiny woman! 

And just to cheer us all up, here's the pregnancy/hair removal story...
When I was about 7 months pregnant with Mia I decided I HAD to go for a swim to take some weight off and get some exercise. Things had gone a bit 'back to nature' down there as I had a lot of pelvic pain and wasn't doing much of anything gym related. So, rather than just shave, I got the Immac out to sort the bikini line. Now, I had a little trouble with very mild incontinence late on in my pregnancy - whenever I sneezed. 
So, I'm sat legs akimbo on my bathroom floor, trying not to get hair cream on the already sizable bump, reading on my kindle to pass the 10 mins when I sneezed. 
Instinctively a drew my legs together to prevent an accident. 
Immac everywhere. 
Tried to take it off/wash it off the areas it wasn't intended for and ended up with bald spots! Had to take the whole lot off to even things out. Hubby is not a fan. Felt like a bit of a freak for about 8 weeks but thankfully it was mostly normal by the time the birth came round! 

So, when heavily pregnant, best leave hair removal to the professionals!


----------



## tinadecember

hahahaha Edinburgh you have just cheered up my Monday morning with your immac story! You should have asked your hubby to help you out :) I can't use immac on my lady bits, I find it's too awkward trying to get the hair off once it's "dissolved" I prefer a good old venus shaver haha 

10DPO today, just have a weird feeling that AF is coming. Still feel niggly but nowhere near how I felt yesterday. I honestly don't think I'm pregnant.. I'd be astounded if I was. xx


----------



## tinadecember

Good afternoon lovelies, how's everyone doing today?

11DPO here, been cramping since 9DPO on and off. Strong on 9DPO just like you'd get on the first day of your period then mild cramping sporadically since. 

I am also noticing like bouts of nausea for a few seconds every now and then.

Seriously I feel like I'm going crazy. I keep telling myself "there's no way you're pregnant Tina, this is just your insane hormonal body tricking you again" and then I get a feeling of nausea and think... "hmmm could I be?" 

Here's my symptoms since ovulation

CD17 1DPO - Boobs sore (normal for me)
CD19 3DPO - Woke in the night with pains behind belly button, felt the urge to vomit but couldn't. Had to take off my clothes and lay on the bathroom floor because I felt a sudden heat rush through my body. 10 minutes later I was fine
CD21 5DPO - sore throat started, cervix high and feeling open 
CD22 6DPO - woke with an "ache" in lower back and under ribs. Just felt icky and sniffly 
CD25 9DPO - Intense cramping all day just like AF, thought AF was coming but it would have been 3 days early??!?! 
CD26 10DPO - Cramping continued throughout day but not as painful as 9DPO. Cervix low/medium throughout day. Sure I experienced nauseous moments 
CD27 11DPO - Cramping in AM only very slightly. Cervix back higher and closed. Nauseous bouts throughout the day. 

SHITTTT WHAT IF I'M IMAGINING ALL OF THIS??

my AF is due tomorrow xxx


----------



## ab75

Tina TEST!! Lol xx
Edinburgh, that made me lol. Hope you are on the mend xx
Betty, sorry about your mum, I agree with what E said, just gently explain and put the phone down xx
Frisky, you look amazing. You do not look huge xx
Hi nuggy, good luck xx


----------



## tinadecember

Nope definitely not caving in and testing, she's due tomorrow so if it's a no show then I'll test in a couple of days.

I've been sure I've been pregnant before and my AF has been 3 days late

I could be imagining it all! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Eeeeeek Tina!!! It's all sounding very promising!!! Can't wait for you to test! Of course I would have used about 10 tests by now!!!! :) fingers crossed for you xxx
Frisky, you look bloody amazing girl!!!! I looked like a beeched whale at the end of my pregnancy, everything was swollen, even my lips, looked like I had too much Botox!!!
Edinburgh, that immac story is hilarious!!! ALWAYS visit the salon during pregnancy! That's one thing I do, I always have a wax. Haven't shaved since I was 23!! 

Thanks for all your kind words re: my mum, it's tough but it's just one of those things. :( might try slipping some Valium into her tea! Sounds awful but that's what she needs!!!! Or some for me!!! :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: welcome nuggy..... Keep us posted on your symptoms x


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooooh Tina!! Your doing very well not testing!! 
I agree to wait.....The only month I ever waited past my due date, I got my bfp! So wait woman!! ;) 
Your symptoms sound promising, I will be stalking like crazy now!! 

How's everyone else today? 

I'm ridiculously tired, to the point where I feel I've been out partying all weekend. I'm just not sleeping. The thing is, az goes to bed mega early, lights out at 10pm jobby as he's up at 5 for work. 
I'm a night owl, always have been, but I like to go to bed with arron & I'll read the kindle whilst he goes sleep. But he's a light sleeper, so when up tossing & turning all night it wakes him up. Or I'll fall asleep early, then wake up at 2 and stay awake. 

So.....My plan tonight is this. I'm moving Joe to his top bunk...making the bottom bunk up for me. I'll go to bed with Az until he falls asleep, then I'm just gonna go into Joe's room. That way I can watch telly whilst comfy in bed & not keep az awake. Joe won't wake up as nothing ever does! 
I may sound crazy, it may sound extreme......but I neeeeeeeeeed my sleep girls!! I'm going crazy! X 

On a happier note....I got the eyebrows done. They look fab! Makes such a difference doesn't it!!? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies,

Frisky are you feeling lovely and refreshed today after a night in the bunk beds?? Hope it made a massive difference for you chick. I'm the opposite way around, I fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow but I'm a really light sleeper so when Mark decides to get a packet of crisps whilst he watches match of the day that's it, I'm wide awake and world war 3 kicks off haha 

AF due day today girls, woke up feeling nauseous. I'm pretty sure I wasn't imagining it and no sign of AF as yet. No cramps they seem to have completely gone and my CM is nice and creamy. 

Crossing my fingers so tightly that she doesn't show. I'd love my BFP right now especially since a couple of days ago we were told in work that there is going to be redundancies so I could do with a bit of good news. 

I'll keep you all updated throughout the day xxx


----------



## ab75

Hope you got a good sleep Frisky.
Tina, I hope af stays away for you. 
Hi, Betty xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, somehow I missed your last post! Just seen it now! I can't imagine you looking like a beached whale somehow....your a beaut! 

Tina.....arrghhhhh!! I have everything crossed that this is it for you!! I remember having weird twinges in my boobs before I got my bfp & thinking I must be imagining it! When will you test? 

Slept a little bit better, Aaron said he did anyway!! Haha I don't like not been next to him in bed, I popped back in around 2 am but woke back up & just went back into Joe's room. I think I just need a dose of 'Man the Fuck up & get on with it!' 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

It is tough though Frisky when you're almost at your due date, it's pretty impossible to sleep. Have you tried one of those pregnancy pillows? I never had one personally but I've heard women who swear by them. 

I plan on testing in a couple of days time if she hasn't shown... I have a first response test in the medicine cupboard from when my sister thought she was pregnant a couple of months ago. I bought her a 2 pack and she only used 1 so the temptation to pee on it is almost unbearable but I'm gonna stick to my guns because if she doesn't show and I do test I want to feel like there's a pretty good chance that it will have 2 lines. 

Cross your fingers for me girls! xxx


----------



## friskyfish

I think that's the best way, as hard as it is Tina. Somehow af arriving a bit late isn't as harsh as seeing just one line on the test! Your doing well not testing, remember when we tested at about 3dpo? Haha nutters! 

I've not tried a pregnancy pillow, I was going to get one, but time has flown, there seems no point now. Although they can double up as a nursing pillow can't they? I may have a shop around .

I feel shit today, I'm just lay on my bed...feel really sick. Whenever I get up its worse. I need to get up to go to asda though & pay some bills. Urrghhhhh. I also need to get Joe a present to open for when baby is born. 
I go in hospital Sunday till Monday for my steroids. 
My mum's here Sunday afternoon to help with Joe. 
Then a week today I go in ready for my section the next morning!! 

ONE WEEK!!!

Arrghhhhhhh not gonna lie, I'm freaking out a wee bit! I'm shitting it!! 

Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

HAHAHA yes!! do you remember how deluded we used to be, testing on 3 bloody DPO! crazy ladies :):):) 

you're right though, I'd much rather that my period just came than see a negative test. I've waited 12 days since ovulation, I'm sure another 2 won't hurt. 

ONE MORE WEEK!!!!! that's madness. Who are you having in the theatre room with you? your mum or Aaron? 
You will be just fine, of course it's a terrifying thought but your little man will be in your arms within minutes. 
Do you think you'll have any more after this hun or is this it? 

xx


----------



## ab75

I agree, I'd rather see af than bfn!
ooohh Frisky, 1 week! Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## tinadecember

Totally AB!! I can deal with my period coming but seeing a negative when you've had symptoms that you're pregnant is heartbreaking xx


----------



## ab75

Hopefully your symptoms are right xx


----------



## friskyfish

Well, I made it to Asda without being sick!...ended up hoovering car & going through carwash! I'm proper nesting...I like it! I want to nest ALL the time! Haha 

Tina, I'll be having Aaron in there with me. Although I'm scared, I'm excited , as I was asleep when I had Joe, so it's all new to me! 
I'm not sure about having any more, I think this may be it.
I'm 35 in December.

But never say never hey? ;) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

YES for not being sick, well done lady! I so need to get the inside of our car cleaned. It looks like there's been a homeless person with a sweetie obsession living in there for 12 months. I reckon if I did a good clean out of our car I'd come across about 10 odd socks, mcdonalds toys ranging back from the early 2000s, hundreds of hair bobbles because Evie takes her hair out everytime we're in the car! 

I had my mum at Evie's birth, I can't imagine going through it without her to be honest. A vaginal birth anyway... Mark wasn't much help. He just sat in a corner looking sick haha. My poor mum on the other hand was putting wet flannels on my head and giving me sips of water. She's a bloody superstar! 

xx


----------



## ab75

Well done Frisky. I'm impressed that you can be arsed to do that with how far on you are. I'll be scared to leave the house alone at 36 weeks as Zoe was early and my labours are quick lol.
I would go crazy if my mum was anywhere near me when I was giving birth, lol, would drive me bananas. She was in my house when I was getting ready to go in with Zoe and that was bad enough, I wasn't even in labour at that point!
If I have to go into hospital to deliver this one I'll be doing it alone as the girls are not allowed in the room so dh will be with them, unless they are in bed then my neighbour can watch them xx
we just got a new car 3bweeks ago so it is still immaculate lol xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina....the M&M monster has Been living in our car! I was ashamed! I'm like your Evie, only with Kirby grips instead of bobbles! Az goes Mad as I leave them everywhere! Haha

Ab, how are you feeling about the prospect of doing it alone?? I think there should be some kind of creche or minders in hospitals so this doesn't happen, it doesn't seem fair. 

My mum would drive me mad too I think....as much as I love her & she's my best friend. She's mega DRAMATIC!! She would make it all about her! Can't be coping with any extra drama! 

Az isn't squeamish, he even asked my midwife if he could WATCH my organs being moved around whist they got baby out!!! 

The massive weirdo! 
Obviously she said NO! Haha Xx


----------



## ab75

Lol that is weird!
I don't mind, well I'm saying that now lol. Obviously I'd rather hubby was there but I don't want to be worrying about the girls. Really hoping that I am allowed a homebirth. Fully expecting for him to arrive b4 hubby gets home from work with Zoe stuck at nursery and Zara being midwife, lol, nightmare xx


----------



## tinadecember

haha that made me giggle about Aaron I can just imagine the midwife with a scared look on her face "uummmm.... no!" 

I couldn't do it alone AB you're brave! But saying that if it's gonna shoot out in 10 minutes it'll be over and done with before you know it haha 

What new car have you got AB? 

xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, I hope it doesn't take hours this time.
We got a zafira, not brand new,11 plate but new to us xx


----------



## tinadecember

Has each of your births got shorter AB? I've heard that before but I'd like to know if it's an urban myth haha 

Cramping AGAIN girls... everytime I start to cramp I get worried sick and rush to the bathroom to check for my period but nothing as yet. Just CM. It's odd because it doesn't feel exactly like an AF cramp. More like a strong constant ache. Been crampy since about 2pm... 4th day of it now. Surely if AF was coming it would have come after 4 days?!?!?!

xx


----------



## ab75

I had cramps b4 my bfp!
Yeah with Zoe they told me at 1pm that my waters were trickling, I was going to have to stay for 24 hours as I was 34+5. Waters went at 530pm and she was born at 654pm.
Zara my waters broke at 810pm,38+5, and she was born at 9pm, hardly had any contractions with any of them until waters broke xx


----------



## tinadecember

oh my days!!! some women would kill to have labours like those. Do you live close to the hospital? This next one could shoot out in 30 minutes :) 

My "established" labour (4cms) started at 5pm approx and I had Evie at 1 minute to midnight so mine lasted about 7 hours though I was having contractions for about 12 hours prior. It took about 12 hours to go from 1cm-4cm :( I wouldn't wish for that again let me tell you 

xx


----------



## ab75

If its the middle of the night, or sunday, we live 10 mins from the hospital. If its rush hour it could take 45 mins, so I would need to phone an ambulance and get blue lighted. I was told to do that with Zara but was too embarrassed, lol, I know thats what I have to do this time tho. We lived in a little town b4. I don't want to give birth on the busiest roundabout in Aberdeen! X


----------



## Bettyt63

Wow ab! Those are quick labours!!! This one is bound to shoot out!! When do you find out if you can have a home birth??? It would be a shame for you not to have hubby there but if it means that you will be more relaxed knowing that the girls are looked after then I'm sure you will be fine and I bet all the midwives take extra care of you :) 
Frisky!!! ONE WEEK!!! Lordy, how fast has that gone??? I can't believe it! So excited to see pics of him...... 
I couldn't have my mam there (for obvious reasons lol!!!) she would be a total nightmare and make a right drama and fuss, no thanks, I'm all about calmness and serenity!! My birth was absolutely lovely. Just me and Chris and a midwife who was brilliant... 
Tina.... Gosh, your symptoms sound rather exciting!!! I had cramps for days before I got my BFP and I waited until AF was really late before I tested where other months I have tested way early!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you chick, hope this is your turn xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Whilst we're sharing labour stories... I had a trainee midwife delivering Evie, she was her last delivery before she qualified properly so that was kinda special. My labour suite was packed.. My mum, mark and 2 midwives.. I barely remember anything after having diamorphine I was drugged up to the heavens! 

Just got into bed, feeling sick. Hope it's a good thing
1 day late tomorrow eek

Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning girls! 

Slept like a baby in the bottom bunk last night! Haaha! 

Ab....bloody hell, I'd be scared to leave the house!! Mega quick Labour! 
When will you know if you cam have your home birth? 

Think I'm past the stage of been able to DRIVE now! Just took Joe to school & it was ridiculously uncomfortable! I must have grown more overnight! 
Tina, was looking on Amazon earlier & saw a orthopaedic maternity/nursing pillow, for only £6.50!! Really tempted to get one, even though pregnancy is almost over, I thought it could be a blessing during night feeds?? 
What do you think? I'm going a bit crazy online shopping at the min.....I need to be told what to buy & what NOT to buy! Haaha 
Got sterilizer & breast pump yesterday. I plan to breastfeed for first few months, but I want to express milk so Aaron can feed & give me a break.

Tina..hows the cramping? Any sign of af yet?? 
Betty, how are you? 

Remember I told you ages ago about my best friend getting pregnant, she was on the Clomid?
Well she goes in to be induced today....can't believe it, we were both TTC for 2 years & now our baby's will be born a week apart at the most! 
Crazy! 

Our dog is doing my head in......he keeps looking at me with his sad eyes, I know he wants to go for a walk.....but I can hardly walk downstairs at the min, let alone around the block! He's making me feel guilty Xx


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies.
Glad you had a good sleep frisky. My maternity pillow is a godsend, used it for breastfeeding too. I say buy it! Lol.
My dog does that too, he would walk all day if you let him!
Tina, how are you doing today? 
Betty, yes, probably will be another quick labour. Doc wants to admit me at 37weeks since its quick. No chance. I'm not leaving girls, AND it'll be Christmas time. Find out at 34 week growth scan if I am allowed a home birth or not. If he is below the 90th centile then I can have it xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky.... Go get a pillow, they are amazing but be careful buying one so cheap, I bought one on line ans it was cheap and all the lining was that crappy synthetic pillow stuff which was all lumpy and scratchy, go and treat yourself to one in mothercare, they are a godsend when feeding, especially during the night when you are nodding off.... Baby will be nice and comfy and so will you :) I also expressed and then Chris (and anyone else who wanted) could feed little madam while I had 5 mins break! 
Tina.... How are you??? Anymore symptoms today???? :)
Edinburgh, you're quiet, hope you're feeling ok too....
AB, hope you get your homebirth. 
I'm feeling terrible, I have major cramps and backache, just feels like I'm on my period without the period. I have no energy either and had such painful bowel movements this last couple of weeks, I really think that things are getting bad inside me :( t least I don't have to wait long for my op, just over a month!!! Hope they can sort me out :)

On the holiday front, got my little girls passport and we are looking at lanzerote as it will still be hot and plenty to do as its not out of season bu the prices are ridiculous!!! It's coming in at £1,800 for the 3 of us..... A part of me thinks 'sod it, lets do it' it might be our only chance for a few years and I really feel like I need a break.... It's going on a Visa card so we will be paying it off for 2 years no doubt!!! What do you all think???? Xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Devastated girls :(:(:( 

Woke in the night with cramping (knew it felt like AF cramping) and low and behold my AF was starting...

I feel literally like I've been ran over by a 10 tonne truck, I'm gobsmacked. I genuinely believed that she was staying away.

And of course I feel completely silly now because my body tricked me AGAIN. 

Ahhh onto cycle 15 xx


----------



## ab75

Sorry Tina, I hoped this was it for you! Xx

Betty, we went to Lanzarote in May, it was lovely. We went all inclusive, but I wish we hadn't. A.I food wasn't great and there are loads of places to eat out which are all good prices xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies, tina I'm so sorry to hear af started, your symptoms seemed promising x 
I've had a rough week. Got severe sickness and diarrhea last friday for 3 days, then matt got it and spent all night on the couch last night with mia after she covered her bed in vomit. 
Add to that I've been bleeding since saturday and am currently waiting for an emergency scan and I just want to cry and feel sorry for myself. Just the overtiredness though. 
Frisky, a week! Where did the time go. Ab I'm so very jealous of your labour pattern! 
Let you know how I get on x


----------



## friskyfish

Oh nooooo, this is an awful morning for you Tina & Edinburgh.

Tina, nothing I can say will make you feel better. We all know the feeling you are going through, it's shit whey your body plays tricks on you this way. Sending you lots of hugs....onto next cycle now Xx 

Edinburgh, when is your scan? I pray to God everything is ok for you my lovely. I'll be thinking of you today x 

Hugs all around me thinks xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, great news about passport. You really need a nice holiday . Lanzarote sounds lovely, my mum goes there twice a year.....when are you going? You may see her there! Haha Xx 

Sorry your in pain, hopefully things will become clearer after your op Xx 

Hugs to you too today Xx


----------



## ab75

Hope everything is ok Edinburgh xx


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, sending you big hugs and I hope everything goes okay at your scan xxx

Thanks girls, there's nothing I can do about it so I need to pick myself up and get back on the horse (no pun intended!) I'll be okay in a few hours 

what would I do without you all hey xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh.... When is your scan???? I hope everything is ok.... Keep us posted and look after yourself :hug:

Tina, I'm so sorry, I really thought that this was your time! Our bodies are wicked to us.... :( 

Will be back on here later as I'm just at work so have to be brief.... X


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Edinburgh, how are you my lovely??? Please keep us posted and I'm hoping everything is ok xxxx

Tina, how you doing?? Don't feel silly, we have all done it (I do it every month!!!) we will get there in the end and we are taking all the right steps towards getting that beautiful BFP!!! :) chin up xxxx

Frisky, AB, I'm hoping to go to playa blanca, although the prices are sky high!!! It's looking like it's gonna be approx £1,800 for the three of us all inclusive for a week.... But more than I want to pay but sod it! You only live once! AB, do you think I shouldn't bother with all inclusive? I don't want to spend a fortune when we get over there and it's only about £200 extra for all inclusive?!?!?! Thoughts??? 

I've been in pretty bad pain today, not sure what is going on! I'm so bloated and have pains down below and lower back pains.... So tired too, ugh, rotten horrible women's problems!!! :(


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, if it's only an extra £200 to go all in, I'd personally go for it! If you think about cost of drinks, snacks & ice creams. I'm sure it's cheap enough to eat out of you fancy a change. 

But I've never been to lanzarote, so can't tell you how the food will be.
That's just my opinion. 

Sorry your feeling shitty. 

I had a go on Joe's trampoline before, STUPID idea! I'm now lay on bed with stomach cramps, like a stitch. I don't know what possesed me! :wacko:

Edingburgh, I hope your ok X


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi, scan revealed the heartbeat so for the moment the pregnancy is ok but they couldn't find the source of the bleeding so if out doesn't stop I have to go back in 2 days. Other than that they just said I looked anaemic and very tired. 
My little one is still sick and work is still bonkers. Could sleep for a week. It's a 3 day weekend thank heavens. 
Betty, I found lanzarote to be totally infested with cockroaches when I was there. We went to golden avenida suites costa dorada and it was great. Full inc, food great and lots to occupy little ones. Think it was thomsons and 1100 for 3 of us ten days. Lovely beaches very nearby too x


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Edinburgh.... That's good news (even though you feel like shit!!!) can you take some time off work??? Really sounds like you need to rest up honey!!! 
I've heard lanzarote has lots of those little critters but I guess it's just one if those things.... That's a great price you got!! When did you go??? 
Frisky, I'm doing my 'tut tut, shakes head and finger at you!!!' What were you doing in a trampoline you wally??? You're about to give birth!!! Lordy Lordy, crazy lady! :)


----------



## ab75

We stayed at paradise island, all inclusive. Rep said the food was not great as they hadn't been given the main budget yet, that it would pick up from june. Its not that the food didn't taste nice, just lack of choice. If its only £200 difference I would go AI xx
Edinburgh, hope your bleeding stops and baby keeps snuggling in xx
Frisky, you are crazy!! Don't go jumping on trampolines when you are so close to having Oscar!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, that's wonderful news about your little bubba. Betty is right though, you really do need to rest! Keeping that little one all snuggled into your uterus is a high priority at the minute, isn't there anyone who can cover for you in work? 

pahahahaha Frisky what are you like!! I don't think I could even climb onto a trampoline when I was about to give birth let alone have a jump fest on one. Where are you getting your energy from?!?!?! 

Betty, can't say I've ever been to Lanzarote, it's one of those places where you hear very mixed reviews about it. I think you either love it or hate it. I'd take anywhere as a holiday at the minute though! 

We're looking into booking Florida for May 2016. Disney is of course advertised constantly on the kids channels and I kid you not we had 24 hours of crying from Evie the other day because "I want to see the real Cinderella!" so we're trying to book a family holiday away. Everything is so bloody pricey though!! Has anyone been??

Had a horrid night last night, period cramps were unbearable :(:(:( I've doped myself up on nurofen this morning so I'm not cramping in work. Roll on 11am for 2 days off!!! xxx


----------



## ab75

We're planning on going to Florida in 2017 Tina, Zoe wants to see the princesses, lol. When dh started his new job a couple of weeks ago she said, daddy has a new job so I can go to Disneyland! Lol, he thought I had told her to say that xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies, 

Edingburgh, that's a relief! Thank goodness baby is ok. I agree with everyone else, you need to take a step back, especially in these early days. You were so stressed out & busy at work, your health is priority. Health before wealth!! 

I would gladly take a Holiday anywhere too Tina. Disneyland sounds fab, Joe's never wanted to go, think he's more into universal studios & fast rides now. I think every little girl wants to go to Disney, including me!! 

With the trampoline, I climbed on it to lie down on it and look at the sky with Joe....then when I got up to get off, I had a wee bounce! Haha won't be doing that again in a hurry! 

Slept well last night, in bottom bunk though!! Haha what has my life come to?? Aaron was laughing last night saying 'oh great, we've become one those couples who sleep in separate beds!' .....It's only temporary though. I'll sleep in our bed tonight as he's not in work at stupid o clock! 

It's nice here today, I'm gonna go and paint the cot in a min.
Really can't be arsed though! X


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies, how are we all? 

Well, I'm currently in hospital having my steroids, bored out of my mind & I've only been here a few hours. I've brought some books, but there is only so much you can read. I've just bought a tv bundle for a tenner! So I can watch XFactor later without az moaning at how shit it is! Haha and Harry potter Is on! Bonus! 
Just met my anesthetist, who was brilliant.....explained every stage of what will happen on Thursday, I feel alot more relaxed after talking to him.

How's everyone else doing? Hope your feeling better Edinburgh Xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck today Frisky. Its all getting close now. Glad you feel better after meeting your anaesthetist xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Hi girls!! Sorry I've been missing in action, daughter literally has been in and out of the hospitals. We are finally settling down, and are able to be calm for the moment. She has to see a gastro doctor, something is up with her BM. 

I will need to catch up on reading posts and everyone's update. I've missed you ladies so much! I hope you all are doing great! 

I am doing good started school again, and waiting for af, not trying but not protecting. 

It's so good to see you girls, posts and beautiful pictures.


----------



## Catiren

baby dust to all!


----------



## ab75

Want, hope your daughter is feeling better xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How are you all? Frisky, are you still in hospital??? Everything ok??
Not long now, eeeeeeek!!!!!
Welcome back want1, how is everything with your LO? So you have a diagnosis? Hope she is ok :)
I've had to call the hospital today :( as you know I've had quite bad pains since AF and they have just got worse, I was up all last night with pain, it hurts to walk sit and really hurts when I go to the toilet. Also when I push down on my lower abdomen I get a searing pain.... It's pretty shit! Just waiting for one of the doctors to call me back. It's my little girls first day at nursery too so I'm pissed off that this is happening!!!


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi All,
Frisky, hope they let you out today and you enjoyed XFactor. Betty, sorry to hear you're in such pain, are they going to see you at the hospital? I hope they can give you some effective pain relief. Want1, hope your little one is feeling better for the vitamin treatment and that the headaches are less. 
I'm wiped out. Mia is still sick. We're on day 5 and she's just not holding anything down. I really need a whole night's sleep.  Poor wee lamb is flaked out on the couch but she's not really moved in days. Phoned NHS24 and they basically said the hospital won't see her until she is officially dehydrated and they don't recommend anti-emetics if it's viral. Sick of not being able to do anything to help her. 
Hope LO enjoyed first day of nursery Betty x


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh.... Your little one sounds in a terrible way! Is there really. Otho g they can do for her??? I know you have probably tried everything so forgive me if I'm telling you what you already know but have you tried her on some crushed ice??? Good way to get some fluids into her.... Hope you are all feeling better soon, nothing worse than having a big and watching your little one suffer.
My consultant got back to me at 5pm and told me to go to A&E so here I am in the waiting room! I feel so silly! I know I'm in a lot of pain but I don't think it's warrants A&E, I wish that my consultant could have squeezed me in for an emergency scan down at his unit but I guess it doesn't work like that! I will
Prob be here all night and be sent on my way with some paracetamol :( ugh, so over all of this!!!!


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi Betty, how did you get on?

Frisky - not long to go now!!


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, 

Betty, how are you feeling? Are you out of A&E now? I'm sorry your in pain, I hope they give you more answers rather than just paracetamol!! I also hope your little lady had a fab first day at nursery, she looked adorable in her uniform!!

Want1, welcome back, We've missed you. I hope your getting settled & back to a bit of normality after all the worry with your daughter. I hope she is feeling better in herself. You are all very brave!!

Edinburgh, I can't believe they won't see your daughter until she is 'officially dehydrated' the poor thing. You must be drained trying to look after her aswell as feeling shit yourself. You must take it easy Mrs, or I'll be worrying about you! 

Tina, hope af hasn't been to cruel to you & your All set for next cycle! 

Well, this is my last night at home before baby's here. I go in Tomorrow night about 9pm. I can't sleep, I'm too excited , can't quite believe it's almost here!!! 

Can I just say, how much I love you ladies & our thread. Seriously, there is stuff I share with you that I don't share with anyone! And your all as loopy as me! I love you girls :hugs: Xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning, 
oooohhhh Frisky, tomorrow you'll be a mummy again! Bet your super excited to hold Oscar! Good luck. Look forward to your update xxx

Betty, hope you didn't have to spend too long in a&e and that your pain has gone. Did your lo enjoy nursery? This is the first day that I have to leave Zoe, but I think she'll be fine xx

Edinburgh, hope Mia is feeling better and that you are trying to rest when you get a chance! Has the bleeding stopped?

Tina, how are you? 

Got baby's cardiac scan tomorrow, Fx all is ok xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god frisky!!!!!! You're going into hospital tonight (Wednesday?!?!) oh my god! That is just far too exciting!!!! What time are you going down for the C section??? How are you feeling? I'm so excited for you :) xxxxx :hug: &#10084;&#65039;&#55356;&#57212;&#55357;&#56856;

Edinburgh, how is your little girl??? Any better? How are you feeling too? 

Basically A&E told me that I have no infection and that my pain is down to the endo/cysts etc and that I need to go back to my consultant to be seen, I don't know why they couldn't just see me down at the unit! Anyway, I do have blood in my urine (the type you can't see) which could also be down to the endo and needs further investigation. So I'm now just waiting for my own hospital to call me back to discuss. I'm the meantime I am taking so many painkillers I bloody rattle!!! :) 

Frisky..... Try and keep us posted. I'm wishing you all the luck and love in the world, I can't we are going to have a baby on here soon!!!! We are all in this together now :) &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bettyt63

Ab, yes, my little girl loves nursery.... She was so ready for it!!! Is it Zoe's first official day today??? I'm sure she will be fine, does that mean you will get some time to yourself??? Hope
Your scan goes ok, keep us posted xxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Betty, so basically they just sent you home with painkillers? I hope the blood in urine is nothing serious. Seems that all this pain etc is connected hey? When's your next appt & op again? It's not far off is it? 

Ab, I'm sure everything will be ok at baby's scan....I'll be keeping my fingers crossed Xx 

Well, yes....I'm manga excited, can't quite believe it's almost here. I'll be going in tonight at 9pm. Then first one in theater tomorrow morning. I'll be going down to Labour ward at 7am to get hooked up to drip & sliding scale (for diabetes) Then down to theatre. So really, this time tomorrow, Oscar will be with us!!! 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! 

I'll be on here tonight if anyone's bored, I'm not gonna be able to sleep! 

Xxx


----------



## ab75

No, I will still have Zara lol! Yesterday she had to go for an hour and I had to stay, her and Zara both went in and played(but separately), didn't come near me for the whole time. Zoe didn't want to leave. She keeps saying, "mummy remember you have to go away today because I'm a big girl".
So I'm sure she'll be fine. She has been asking to go for months. Can't believe that my baby is going to nursery already!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Does Az get to stay at hospital or does he just have to go in morning? Your pregnancy seems to have flown in! Holy shit tho, that means I'm next!!! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwh ab, bless your girls!! Xx 

And yes......It's you next! Haha it only seems like yesterday I got my bfp on that Monday morning in February! 

Aaron won't be able to stay tonight. He will drop me off, then come back just before 7am tomorrow Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god!! Exciting times and yes, AB you're next honey!!!!! &#55357;&#56832;
Frisky, god that's really snuck up on us all!!!! I will be around tonight stalking when I am home from work and small child in bed :)

My op is on 20th oct however they have said that they may end to being it forward, I'm just waiting for the call but they are obviously really busy. I missed their call yesterday as I was at work so called first thing this morning but I'm going to work
Soon so will end up missing this next call. Frustrated!!! I think there is something seriously wrong with my bladder tho girls.... These last few nights I have been to the toilet (for a wee) 7-10 time per night!!! That's not good! :(


----------



## tinadecember

Girls,

so much to catch up on! Sorry for being AWOL for a few days, been super busy with changing my shift in work and Evie starting school. I'm drained!!! But thought I'd better get on and catch up because MRS FRISKY IS HAVING A BABY!!!!!

just want to send you all the luck in the world for tomorrow morning hun, not that you will need it because it will all go absolutely perfect anyway. Can't actually process that your little prince will be here in less than 24 hours time, where has the time gone at all???

Betty, so sorry to hear you're in pain *big hugs* hospitals get me really really angry!!! They're about as much use as a friggin chocolate fire guard. I never hear anything good about the NHS anymore. 

AB how did the scan go?? I had a scan on my LO when I was pregnant to check her heart because I have a mitral valve leak and had to have open heart surgery when I was 17 but thankfully everything was okay. Sending good luck 

Edinburgh has your LO picked up any and how are you feeling? has the bleeding stopped now??

So as I said I've changed my shift so that I can get off in time to pick Evie up so I'm doing 6-2s. I feel almost dead!! I have to get up at 4am and I can't have a sleep in the afternoon because Evie is full of beans and wants to do fun things so by bedtime I just need to collapse. Hoping that it gets easier as time goes on and my body starts to adjust 
xxx


----------



## ab75

Glad Evie is enjoying school.
I have just left Zoe at nursery for the first time. She was fine but I cried halfway home, lol, I have never left her with anyone apart from my mum and mil. Roll on 3pm when I can pick her up again.
My scan is tomorrow. I need it as my brother had transposition of the major arteries and died as a baby, hopefully this little one will be fine, the girls were. Sorry you had to have open heart surgery.

Frisky what are you spending your day doing? 

I think it'd feel strange knowing when my baby would be born,lol, but so much easier for organising everything xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Evening girls..... Frisky, how are you my lovely???? Are you all settled in the hospital??? Can't wait to hear from you :) good luck xxxxx

Tina, omg, can't believe you had open heart surgery? Jeez!!! Is everything ok with your heart now? Do you have to have regular check ups etc....? Gosh, that must have been scary! I really feel for you having to get up at 4am, is that your permanent shift at work now? If so you are a hero! I did two days a week getting up at 5am and I thought that was bad!!! 

AB, I'm so sorry about your brother, that's awful.... I'm glad they are screening you, what time is your scan tmrw? Hope it all goes well, keep us posted :) :hug:

Edinburgh.... You're quiet, hope you and your family are feeling better, is your little girl any better now?

The hospital called me back before I went to work and I explain my results at the hospital and the trace of blood in my urine and my symptoms and the consultant called me back in less than 60 seconds. He has faces my doctor today and told him to refer me to a urologist urgently. I need to have my bladder checked to see if the endometriosis has penetrated my bladder.... :( looks like TTC is not my main problem anymore :( oh well, will hopefully be fixed soon!!!! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ab75

Betty, I hope they get you in quick!
My scan is 3pm xx
Frisky, good luck for the morning, not that you'll need it. A few hours and you n Aaron n Joe will be cuddling your baby. Is Joe at school tomorrow? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no betty, that doesn't sound good? At least you & they are aware something is,wrong though. I really hope you get some answers soon X have you booked your holiday yet? 

Ab, awwh, that's so sad about your brother :( I'm sorry to hear that x

Tina, no way have you had open heart surgery? That must have Been so scary for you & your parents. 
Those early mornings sound a killer, can't someone help with evie so you can maybe catch up on some sleep?

I've had a horrible night. I'm in hospital now....I can't even feel excited yet as I'm so upset. Joe was really horrible to me all afternoon, cheeky, defiant. I tried my hardest not to let it get to me, as I know he's probably just worried about baby coming. But it did get to me in the end, I ended up screaming at him, which ended up Aaron getting involved. Az & I ended up rowing.....it was just a nightmare. Joe wouldn't even say bye when I left for the hospital....I cried all the way here :( 

I've spoke to him since & we are ok. But it's not how I wanted to leave things. I wanted a nice tea, hugs then to come in. Instead, it was world war 3!! Proper stressed. I'm stressed anyway aobviously because of tomorrow, but all this didn't help. 
I left him a card under his pillow earlier today telling him how much I live him. He's been so excited in the run up to this, I thought he was ok. But I think after tonighthe may be feeling jjealous? I just hope he's ok once he meets his brother.

I'm trying hard to stay positive & get excited, but I'm finding it difficult after falling out with Joe :( Xx


----------



## ab75

Joe will just be feeling a bit worried probably, about you being in hospital, about you getting an operation, about baby coming. He probably still is super excited but he's had you to himself for 10 years. He'll be fine once he meets his brother and knows you are both ok and that he still gets the same attention. 
I know you won't see this now til Oscar is here but hope it goes smoothly for you. Huge hugs xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning everyone, though most of you are probably still sleeping I bet! 

Frisky, it's the day!!!! This is such a special day for you, I hope that everything is sorted with Joe and he is more settled now. You're right though, he's been so used to it being just you 3 and now there's gonna be another little man in his life. I guess it's tough as a child to deal with that somebody else is going to need your attention too. I know Evie would be a bloody nightmare! I can't even give my own mother a cuddle without her wanting to get in on it haha 

Can't wait for updates! Hope it goes as well as can be chick xxxx

Betty, you're in need of some bloody good news aren't you hun!! It seems to be one thing after the other but good thing is that they're aware there is a problem and they're going to fix you! 

Good luck for today AB! 

Yes girlies I was born with a mitral valve leak and was monitored each year through scans/ECGs etc but when I turned 17 it was leaking much more than ever before so I was literally given 24 hours to prepare to be cut open and have my heart fixed otherwise I would've had 12 months before going into heart failure. 
My poor mum fainted when she saw me in intensive care after the surgery but fortunately everything went fine and I was out of hospital in 5 days to recover at home with a lovely scar from my neck right down to just above my belly button. It's definitely a scar I'm proud of though, not many people can say they have had open heart surgery! 

My sister has the same condition but fortunately hers has stayed stable throughout her life. So that's why I had to have scans on Evie's heart when I was pregnant. Don't think I could have coped if she did have something wrong, my parents went through agony xx


----------



## ab75

Sorry you had to go through that Tina xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky...... Your little argument will all be forgotten by this afternoon when you are all gushing over oscar. I know it's prob not how you wanted to go in, the other girls are right, joe will have been worried about you and that was his way of showing it. I am so excited to hear from you!!!! Good luck my lovely (although you won't be reading this until after little man is here!!!) xxxxxx

Tina, wow!!!! I can't believe you kept that 'little' detail from
Us!!! That is crazy that you have had open heart surgery, your parents must have been past themselves! Thank god everything is ok with Evie. So is it a hereditary thing??? 
And here is me absolutely shitting myself for a little laparoscopy!!!

AB, good luck today, keep us posted xxx

Finally getting sorted, the request for an urgent app with the urologist has been made so we are rolling!!!! Decided not to go away, not worth it while I'm in pain and could potentially have a cyst burst while I'm holiday.... We are gonna go away once I have had this op done..... Then I can just relax :)

Come on little oscar we are desperate to meet you!!!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Well believe it or not, my parents have both been checked over and their hearts are fine... maybe it's come from a grandparent or something??? It does seem to be hereditary though. I would still get scared about a laparoscopy Betty, I'm the biggest wimp ever even though I've had major surgery. I still poo myself over a blood test xx


----------



## LizzyRose

:howdy: Howdy ladies! I'm new here and have been reading up on this thread...you girls have had me in suspense during each page I read and I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm also in my tww and an experiencing symptoms but as I write this I'm feeling quite foolish because I am only 7dpo and noticed a lot of cm today (that's how I found this thread actually: the title) and have been ttc for over 2 years. Hubs has low motility and he's been taking supplements for about 3 months now and will be gettin a SA done in October to see if anything changed...These 2 years have been a roller coaster of emotions for me and I used to read here about a year ago but then I just started losing hope...I really don't know why but now I feel that spark again maybe because of the supplements...I'm just feeling it again and I'm glad :dance:
I wish all you ladies that are ttc the best and I'm glad there are forums like this to vent on! Big congrats to all the ladies that got BFPs (this looks like quite a lucky thread actually :kiss:) sending lots of love :img:


----------



## ab75

Hi Lizzy, welcome. 
Hope the supplements work and you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi Lizzy, you have joined an amazing thread, all of the ladies in here are wonderful!

Sounds like you are in the same situation as me hun, my hubby also has low motility (we're on cycle 15) and he is also on supplements at the minute to try and increase it. We go back at the end of October for his next SA. What were your partner's levels before he started taking the meds??

Frisky I am dying for an update dear, hope you're well!! xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, 

just seen your little man on facebook. Well done chick!!! He is gorgeous, absolutely adorable xxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks for updating Tina. Glad to to know Oscar and frisky are ok xx


----------



## LizzyRose

Aww thanks for the warm welcome Tina and ab75!! Hubby has a normal sperm count actually above normal parameters of 34mill but unfortunatly only about 5% are progressive... He's been taking l-arginine supplements 3 times a day (even though sometimes he forgets the afternoon dose) so I'll say more like twice a day which I guess is fine as well. He has an enlarged prostate and that unfortunately has a lot to do with the low motility...I really hope the l-arginine is working. What supplements is your husband taking? 
PS - from what I understand Frisky just had a baby boy <3 Congratulations sweety ))


----------



## ab75

Baby's heart is perfect and she confirmed that he is definitely a boy!! Xx


----------



## ab75

How are you and Oscar doing frisky?
Has Joe been in to see his baby brother?
So happy for you all xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh oh! Can't get facebook to work on my damn phone... Congrats Frisky, Aaron and joe! 
Oh my god, so much happens when I go to work for the week. 
Mia is finally recovering, still very weak but at least drinking and eating little bits now. stopped being such finally on tues night. 
I'm a zombie, still tired and nauseous but the bleeding finally stopped. 
Tina, you should indeed be very proud of your scar. I'm sorry to hear about your brother ab. That's dreadful, your poor family. Betty, hope you get an appointment date through quickly so you can get on with life pain free and have a bloody nice holiday.
Welcome newbies, these ladies are great x


----------



## ab75

Edinburgh, glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped and that mia is starting to get better.
I wish you could work less so you could rest and relax more xx


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, that's good news about little Mia (beautiful name by the way <3 it). Kids scare you to bloody death don't they!?!?! They pick up everything so easily because their little bodies haven't built up an immune system yet. YES for the bleeding stopping :):):) that's fantastic news, I bet you're mega relieved. How many weeks are you now?

Lizzy, my husband is taking Tamoxifen. It's a drug which is also used commonly for breast cancer but our consultant seemed pretty confident that it also increases sperm motility so fingers crossed! Where are you from Lizzy? Are you in the UK? I've never heard of that drug before that your husband is on. 

AB - fantastic news about the bubba :) :) :) it's always good to know that everything is developing as it should be. xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies!! 

Sorry for no update yesterday...was a bit of a blur. 

Oscar is currently in the special baby unit, he's been in there since yesterday teatime. His bloodsugars were very low, so he was unresponsive & unable to feed. He's currently been tube fed. He should be back with me today though.
The C section was amazing.....I'm in alot of pain now, but worth it! 
I've never felt so much happiness in my life as when I heard Oscar cry as they pulled him out! Truly amazing. 
Aaron is wonderful.....a natural daddy. 
Joe was fine yesterday after all the upset.....he loves his baby brother Xx 

Edinburgh, glad your bleeding has stopped hun, that's a,relief....please try & take it easy. Betty hope your feeling better. 

I'll catch up properly later girls. 
Love you all lots Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

An, fabulous the scan went well & your little man is doing ok Xx 

Lizzie.....welcome my love! 

This is definitely a lucky thread, you have got a great bunch of girls here.....stick with us!! Your more than welcome to moan, rant & discuss bodily functions! Haha Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oscar James Lawrence

7lb 3oz

18th September 2014
09.28 am
 



Attached Files:







1411072126017.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11









1411072135378.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ab75

Aaaahhhh frisky, he is gorgeous. And look at you looking all gorgeous after having had a baby!!
Hope his blood sugars regulate and he is back beside you soon. 
Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Frisky, like I've said tonnes of times already he is super gorgeous! Glad that everything went as well as can be for you. Hope that little Oscar is well enough to be back at your side today. How long will you be in hospital for? 

what's everyone upto this weekend? Not much for me, going for a chinese at my parents tonight and hopefully going to look at booking a villa for florida. Then Mark is on an all dayer tomorrow with the boys so I think a lazy day for me and Evie is on the cards xx


----------



## LizzyRose

Frisky you had me all emotional after seeing the pictures!! You look amazing!!! And your little man is just pure joy! I'm sure the pain was all worth it in the end! Thanks for welcoming me and hugs and kisses to you and your new little beautiful man :kiss:


----------



## Bettyt63

Awwwwwwww...... Frisky, I've already congratulated you but can I just say again, we'll done girl! I'm so proud of you and Oscar is absolutely gorgeous! As are you, did you really just give birth???? You look amazing!!!! We need regular updates as and when you can.... Hope his blood sugars regulate..... Big love to you xxx

Welcome lizzyrose, stick with us, these girls are the best!!!! 

Edinburgh, huge relief that you have stopped bleeding and also that Mia is feeling better, nothing worse than our babies being poorly :(

AB, fantastic news that little man is well, it's good news all round today!!!! :)

I'm sat with a vino (my first in over a week might I add!!!) I've been super good lately and juicing everyday, have to say that my yummy mummy tum is starting to get a little flatter, hooray for that!!!! :) :wine: :wine:


----------



## LizzyRose

Thanks Betty!!! Enjoy your vino tonight! Have an extra glass for all of us babyandbump girls


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, your juicing diet looks fab & so fresh! I can't wait to start getting back in the gym &#health eating! You deserve a large vino...Hope you enjoyed it! 

Tina, villa in Florida sounds fab....as does your Chinese!!Haha the food in here is shocking!! 

Oscar still isn't with me :( He's getting there though & should be down here in the morning. I've Been up there all day....tried to establish breastfeeding. It took a while, he latched on eventually......but he's not taking enough, so needs to be topped up with a cup of formula. 
I feel like a bit of a let down if I can't breastfeed, I really want to do it. Think it will be better once he's with me & feeding on demand. At the min, it's every 4 hours.

He's amazing though......So so cute. 
I think I should be allowed home on Sunday or Monday. I'm struggling today, my section scar is extremely sore.

Aaron has been amazing....The love he has for Oscar, I can't explain.....It's just wonderful Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

Frisky, don't feel like a let down if the breastfeeding doesn't work hun, remember it isn't for everyone! I tried with Evie and I don't think I was producing any milk so had to give up after 1 go. There's everything in formula now that is in breast milk so I'm sure if you have to go down the formula route your LO will be getting everything that he needs.

Are you home now hun? 

Betty, I wish I had your determination to juice!! I have properly let myself go lately and seem to be shovelling whatever I can into my mouth. I need to find the strength from somewhere to start eating healthily again. 

So I've started temping again this cycle. At the minute my temps look all over the place because I'm getting up at 4am :-( Gonna stick it out though and see what results I get around ovulation. It should be happening in 3-4 days time 

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello ladies!
Frisky - brilliant to hear you're home and that hubby is looking after you so well. Breast feeding was a bloody nightmare for us for about a month. Mia didn't latch well to start with, but with a mix of feeding her expressed milk in first a syringe and then a Breastflow bottle, we finally were able to go back to boob full time from about week 4. Like I said, nightmare, but once things are running smoothly it's so much easier to breastfeed than to faff around with bottles, especially in the wee small hours. I did hate though that my body didn't feel like it belonged to me at all during that time. 
Betty, hope you're recovered from your migraine. Migralieve is the only damn thing in the world that worked for me but I was quite lucky and only really suffered from them in my early twenties. 
Tina, how's Evie getting on? And Betty, is your little one still enjoying nursery? Mia has started with the tears when we drop her off now, but on the plus side she's delighted to see you when you pick her up. 
Fab news on the heart scan! Glad all is well there. 
I'm 8+2 now and feeling wretched nearly every moment of the day - I can't wait for this damn nausea to pass. It's almost impossible to concentrate on anything during the day. Totally carb loading to stay on top of it so I look like I've put on a stone in a few weeks. Going to tackle the bikini line (after a brief nap on the couch methinks) so I can start swimming. Have to do something or I'm going to be a whale by week 12!!
Have a lovely evening ladies x


----------



## Bettyt63

Evening girls.... How is everyone???
Frisky.... How are you my lovely, how is it being home???? How is Oscar??? Have you had a million visitors yet??? :)
I think when it comes down to breast feeding you just need to go with what your body is telling you, and also how you feel physically and mentally. I really wanted to breast feed, there was no other option for me so when I couldn't from being in so much pain from mastitis I felt like I had completely let me and baby down.... This obviously wasn't the case, she has turned out fine on formula milk and it also gave me a break wen daddy wanted to feed her.... What ever you decide you are amazing!!!!

Tina..... I'm so in the 'zone' with my juicing.... Totally loving it and I've found this amazing product, maca powder, girls, google it! It is supposed to be really good for fertility, spermies and eggs.... Also good for balancing out hormones and makes you horny!!! What more could you ask for???? Today is my first day so will keep you posted on how I get on :) :) :)


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies, just been to the bathroom and I'm bleeding again. Much later than I had with mia, all my bleeding problems had stopped by now. Going to have a cuppa tea and some chocolate and go to bed. Nothing I can do about it until tomorrow anyways. trying not to panic.


----------



## ab75

I hope everything is ok Edinburgh!

Frisky, how is little Oscar doing! And you? Hope you are both well. 

Betty, hope you are feeling better now. 

Tina, good luck this cycle xx

Not much happening here. Zoe has started nursery and goes in without any bother, seems so big now. We are going Christmas shopping next sat as I don't want to do it when I am too big. Girls are staying overnight with my mum. They have never stayed away from home overnight b4 so I was a bit upset, lol, dh says just concentrate on the lie in next morning! And we have managed to book Cosmo for the sat night so should be good. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how is everyone???
Edinburgh.... How are you? Are you still bleeding? Have you been back to the hospital??? Hoping everything is ok xxxxx
AB, you're putting me to shame by going Christmas shopping, I'm normally the one running around on Christmas Eve looking for wrapping paper and last minute pressies!!! Although I have bought one pressie for my little girl.... She loves mermaids and has asked for the Dora mermaid doll for the bath so went out and got it the other day :) it's a start!!!
Frisky..... How are you settling into yummy mummy life??? &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls :)

Edinburgh, sending you big hugs. I feel terrible on you going through bleeding again! Even though the hospital told you everything is fine it's only normal that you'll worry until your LO is here. Hope everything is okay for you sweetie keep us posted 

Betty, hows the maca powder coming on?? I saw on FB that you were making all these healthy juices and it made me feel VERY guilty whilst tucking into my KFC. Is it supposed to make you lose weight? 

Frisky, are you home now with your little man? I expect you're super busy and tired so haven't had the time to get on here yet! 

I'm on CD15 today, ovulation is probably gonna be tomorrow. Been taking my temp and it hasn't risen as yet. Been so so busy. I can't quite grasp just yet the whole school routine, I'm finding that I don't have a single minute to sit down from 4am until bedtime then when I do go to bed which has been around 7am most nights all I want to do is roll over and go to sleep. 
Actually I don't have a choice on that one because I physically can't keep my eyelids open haha. So naturally Mark is saying that we're like passing ships and don't spend any "us" time together anymore. 

What am I supposed to do??!?! argggghhhh!!! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies....not had a chance to look at everyone's posts, so forgive me for being ignorant. I'll catch up later Xx 

I'm settling in fine, breastfeeding going well now :) 
Oscar is amazing......I love him so much, he is perfect. I can't stop looking at him. Can't believe it's been a week. 

I'm not too great, I've felt really unwell. Dizzy all the time, to the point of feeling faint. It's not tiredness, I know the difference. My tummy has been in agony, I'm not myself at all. 
I went to the doctors, who had a feel around....and it seems I've got an infection in my womb. The doc says it can make you really poorly, so i be been prescribed antibiotics & bed rest. Hopefully I'll feel bbetter soon XX


----------



## tinadecember

Oh god frisky! I was gonna say before I read it that maybe you have an infection, I believe it's quite common after having a baby and can be agonizing :-( Just keep on bed rest having snuggles with little Oscar and you'll be right as rain in no time at all 

Edinburgh any news my dear? xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh Frisky, hope you feel better soon. Taking care of a little person is hard work when you're 100% never mind not well.

I'm OK. I went back to the hospital yesterday which was just as well as had another massive bleed today. The little button is fine. Less grain of rice, more baby shaped, if slightly alien. There is a wall of damaged tissue down the opposite side of my womb from the one the little one is nestled into. It's a big internal bruise they said might be a form of implantation 'damage'?? Anyway basically it's bleeding out whenever I exert myself. Not that I'm going running or anything, but picking up Mia, passing a stool - anything I have to use my abs for basically creates this big gush of red blood! They said to take it easy but it could basically keep bleeding like this for another 2-3 weeks, or I might bleed all the way through the pregnancy.

Although I've seen again that the baby's OK I think I'm a bit depressed about it all. I get so anxious now going to the bathroom and not knowing what to find. It's often like a period and a bit clotty - it's everything you shouldn't be seeing when you're pregnant and knowing it could continue so long or all the way through is just really worrying. It's not like they're offering to scan me every 2 weeks for peace of mind. Once I hit 12 weeks the Early Pregnancy Support Unit won't see me anymore. I know I should be feeling relieved but I'm so tired, I'm fighting nausea all the time and getting a bit anaemic. 

Pregnancy should be this joyous exciting time, but I just feel stressed. 

I'm sorry ladies, don't mean to take my downer out on you, and I know I am blessed to be pregnant. Might be time for some serious down time!

I hope you all have a great weekend. 

x


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no Edinburgh, how scary to have bleeding again...I hope it's eased off. Of course your going to worry.
I felt quite down through alot of my pregnancy due to worry that he would be ok. I'm sure if you talk to a midwife, they will closely monitor you. If you request it, tell them your anxieties. Even if it's just to have a listen in to little ones heartbeat every other week. And I hope your not running around stupid at work, have you told them yet? 

Betty, how's the juice plus going? Your juicing looks fab, I want to do it.
Tina, when's your lady gaga gig?? 

I'm on my first solo shift with Oscar tomorrow as Az is working.

Wish me luck!!!Xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies,
Edinburgh, glad baby is ok but sorry you are bleeding. I totally understand the worrying. I have only started to feel better now that my baby moves a lot, but then worry if he is having a lazy few hours. I agree with Frisky, have a word with the midwife. 

Frisky, glad you and Oscar are settling back in at home. Sorry you have an infection, hope your antibiotics kick in quick. I'm sure you'll be fine when Az is at work, and you'll have Joe to help.

Tina, hope you get a nice lie in this weekend and that you and Mark get to spend some time together. 

Betty, going to have to look into this juicing that everyone keeps talking about, sounds good but I love food lol xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies.....

Edinburgh, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this! You must be worried sick, you will have to try and look after yourself as best you can and rest as often as you can. Like everyone else said, talk to your midwife and tell them how concerned you are. Hopefully they can give you the extra support you need..... We are all here for you my lovely &#10084;&#65039;

Frisky, how you feeling? Are the antibiotics working for you? I'm hoping you are not in too much pain, it's awful straight after you give birth but hopefully you will be back to 'normal' soon (if there is such thing as normal after having a baby!!!) how is that beautiful boy of yours??? He looks absolutely perfect you must be so thrilled!!!!

Tina, really don't know how you are doing everything you are doing. It makes my head spin just thinking about it! Have you had any :sex: during your window? God, that would just be the last thing on my mind after getting up at 4am!!! 

AB, how are you my lovely? Has your little girl settled into nursery ok? My little girl has been out on the 'thinking chair' (aka the naughty chair) twice in one week and she has lost 2 school cardigans too, arghhhhhhhhhh!!! 

Girls, I'm feeling bloody fab! Have been juicing for just over two weeks and I can't believe how it makes you feel. I have loads of energy! I have lost weight which I did need but I am doing it more long term to feel better! The maca powder is going well, I don't think I have been using it long enough to see results so hopefully after a few more weeks I will notice the difference! So far so good! Frisky, are you gonna do juice plus once you're feeling better? We might meet up at one if the conventions!!! That would be amazing!!!


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies,
How are you all?
Betty, Zoe loves nursery, goes in without any bother. Was actually upset that she doesn't go on weekends lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Edinburgh that's amazing news that everything is okay with your LO, I think we take for granted sometimes that rest is such an important factor in life! As much as your life may be go go go at the minute you need to step back and take some time out :) 

Frisky, how's the infection clearing up? Are you starting to feel any better?

Betty, that's great news about the maca! I want to look it up but I wouldn't know where to start. How much weight have you lost in 2 weeks? I desperately need to get back into some kind of healthy eating regime. I feel like I'm letting myself go again and getting back into that routine of eating rubbish. 
We have managed to get a couple of jiggy nights in but to be honest I feel like my cycle is totally messed up this month because I have been getting up at 4am along with feeling run down and stressy 

Last month I ovulated around CD16, today is CD19 and I'm SURE I haven't ovulated... My boobs aren't sore, I'm still getting watery EWCM and I haven't had any ovulation cramps. Though my fertility friend chart is saying that I have ovulated. I don't think my temps look risen enough to suggest ovulation myself.. What do you think??? 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/chartoct_zpsd91c67e1.png


----------



## tinadecember

Girlies where is everyone hiding???xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello I'm here!!!!! How is everyone? I'm getting the train to work today so I have the next 35 mins of peace and quiet!!! Whoop!

Tina, how are you? Sorry but I'm useless at reading charts! I have only ever done opks and even then i still didn't know when I ovulated!! I think that your body is bound to be all over the place as seen as you are in a new routine, how are the early mornings? You're like a superhero mummy!!! I don't know how you do it! 
Edinburgh, how are you? Has the bleeding stopped!? I hope you're taking it easy :hug:
Frisky, oscar is just totally adorable and you look amazing! How is it being a new yummy mummy??? &#10084;&#65039;

I can't believe it's Wednesday already! Where is the time going? We are in October!!!! Eeeeek! 19 days to my laparoscopy, gulp!!!
I'm totally in the zone with my clean eating and juice plus.... I want to be able to recover from this op ASAP and make sure my body heals so we can start TTC very soon! I want to be knocked up by Christmas!!! Big ask I know, we have to reach for the sky!!! I haven't got on the scales yet Tina, knowing my weight always freaks me out! I was always so thin before I had viv but have not been able to shake off this extra weight I've carried since having her. I'm gonna weigh myself on Friday and see if it has made a difference. I certainly look and feel different which I think is more important! AND! Me and all my friends are going out in Durham on Saturday night.... I'm so excited! I haven't been disco dancing in ages! Whoop!!! &#55357;&#56452;&#55357;&#56416;&#55357;&#56453;&#55357;&#56451;


----------



## friskyfish

Ladies! I'm here....I've just not caught up on posts! I'll be on here later! I just didn't want to leave a half hearted reply!! I've not abandoned you! 

Speak soon my lovelies! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, dancing in Durham sounds brill!! I need a good night out, I've planned to go out with the girls on the 18th so I'm hoping that goes ahead but more often than not our planned nights out get cancelled because someone can't make it. 

How do I go about juicing then Betty? Do you have juice for brekki and lunch then something healthy for tea? I think I might give it a go. Need to start my pre-crimbo diet shortly then I can pig out for 2 weeks over the festive period. 

Has anyone got the manchester christmas markets page on facebook?? They open in about 4 weeks time eeeekkk though I don't think it's acceptable to be going really until December arrives. 

I completely think that fertility friend got my ovulation date wrong. I think I ovulated on CD19 which would be 3 days later than last cycle and would put us out of the running this month I reckon... just completely haven't had the energy to BD this cycle. I've been getting into bed at about 7.30 and Evie is still wide awake running in and out of our bedroom so we can't exactly get jiggy then I wake at 4am and Mark is zonked out. 

only 4 more weeks to go anyway until mark's next SA tests to find out if his meds have worked! eeekkk xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi everyone.... What's going on? Everyone is so quiet!!! Frisky, we let you off as you're obviously in yummy mummy mode xxx

Tina, what CD are you on now??? Have your temps evened out a bit? Are you still exhausted? I'm loving juicing.... It's really working for me! I have a juice plus smoothie for my brekkie with fruits and then one at about 11.45am with kale, cucumber, kiwi and pineapple. Then I have a light meal at about 3.30pm like cucumber, tomatoes, feta, avocado and then a proper 'clean' (unprocessed) tea. It's been really easy and fits into my new daily routine and I have SO much energy!?!? I never thought that would happen! Oh, and I've lost 8lbs :) happy mummy!!!!

I was out with my friends last night, we had such a good time, really needed a good night out :)

Edinburgh, what is going on honey? Is everything ok with little bean??? Hope you're feeling better my lovely..

Frisky, how are you??? Are you delirious yet????? Xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: I'm on CD33 and still no sign of AF..... Not pg but my cycles are getting longer!!!! What's going on?!?!?!


----------



## tinadecember

Betty I feel your pain about cycles getting longer, for some reason my ovulation date was 3 days later this cycle meaning my AF will be later... I'm on CD26 today, deffo not pregnant not feeling anything out of the ordinary in the slightest. Expecting my AF in about 5/6 days. 
I'm so tempted to give this juicing a go!! Today is supposed to be day 1 of eating healthily and getting back on the atkins.. hmmm we will see how it goes!

Edinburgh, any more news at your end?? is all still well?? 

AB how are you feeling? Any more scans coming up? 

Evie is sick this morning, she woke up with tummy cramps and has been throwing up since :(:( good thing is that Mark is off for a week now so at least there is someone off work with her. She wanted her mummy though, it's awful leaving them when all they need is mummy cuddles.

Has anyone been watching x factor?? There's been some shocking decisions I think! I think Mel has the winner xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina! Poor Evie, what's brought that on? I hate leaving my baby when she is poorly, they always want their mummy :( hopefully it's just a 24 hour thing and she will be fine by tmrw.... Do you get up every morning at 4.30am? I don't know how you manage it! I went to bed at 9.30pm last night which is super early for me, I was awake most of the night and when I did sleep I was having nightmares!!! :( 
Tina.... Why don't you try clean eating for a week and see how you get on with that? Then you can start incorporating some juicing into your daily routine??? 
How is everyone else today??? ITs cold and miserable where I am :(


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello ladies, sorry for the absenteeism! Feeling a bit better yesterday and today, not quite as sick, although when I'm off work and not having to do computers and buses etc I do think I do better than on working days. Took today off as annual leave and had my booking appointment this morning. They weren't too fussed about my anxiety levels on account of the bleeding and were just like 'Yeah, we'll see you in 6 weeks'. I've got some friends from Finland and Germany and they've been just horrified at how little we see of our midwives here. They have a scan and checkup basically once a month from week 4-20 and then even more often. 

Bleeding has eased a bit this week and the midwife says I should start swimming and doing yoga again. Basically said if I want a homebirth to get as fit as possible. The whole hospital experience was shit for me last time. 

No other news really. Still no energy really and not enough hours in the day. My house is a tip and it's starting to get to me. Mia has settled a bit at nursery now and she's talking more and more which I'm really glad about. She was very quick to walk (and climb) but prefers communication with her hands. Want to get her talking so we can think about potty training. Really want her out of nappies before the next one arrives. 

OK, gonna do some housework before I have to go pick up the boy and baby. Have a good week...


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, it's good to know that you're feeling a little better! Even if it is only by a tiny bit it's better than feeling worse isn't it! I think our antenatal care in the UK is poor, 2 scans in 40 weeks?!?! I paid for 2 private scans with Evie to put my mind at rest. I remember my mother in law saying to me a little while ago that when she was pregnant with my husband... so 32 years ago... there were no scans at all! It was simply a matter of hope that your bump grows and bobs your uncle! IMAGINE THAT!!! Maybe women in those days were much more laid back then we are now haha 

Betty, I actually get up at 4am every day :-( Evie woke half an hour after I woke up yesterday. I was half way through applying my eye liner when I heard her throwing up, lovely smudgy eye haha. It is so tiring.. I feel drained like all of the time now and our sex life has completely gone out of the window apart from the baby making time because I fall asleep at like 7pm most evenings. Hopefully I will fall pregnant soon and I can have a nice 9 months off! 

We won't be able to try now until December, Mark has his next sperm analysis tests at the end of october which will mean no sex for 10 days because he has 2, 5 days apart. So we will completely miss the November ovulation grrrr 

Looks like it's going to be a new year new start for us TTC and hopefully with a solution to our problem! xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls... Edinburgh, good to hear from you... It's totally shocking that the midwives are being so laid back about your bleeding?!?? Did you bleed like this with Mia??? It's so frustrating, you must be past yourself. I know it's easier said than done but you're gonna have to try and take it easy.... Do you normally do yoga? Might be a good way to relax.... Keep us updated!!! How many weeks are you now?

Tina, god! 4am starts.... That's a killer. How is Evie now? Any better? 
Looks like we both will be starting TTC again in the new year! How has this happened? We are going to be in 2015! I've been TTC since 2012, that's soooooo depressing! AF arrived this morning, CD 34 (5 days late) 13 days till my laparoscopy...... :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... How long did it take you to recover from your lap? I'm taking 2 weeks off work.


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies.
Hope you are all well. 
Not much going on here, baby goes crazy a few times a day and makes my bump jump around. 3rd tri today, I can't believe it!! Next scan 30th oct to see if I will be able to get a home birth. 

Almost finished my Christmas shopping, spent a small fortune on sat. Looks like its mostly going to be a Disney Christmas in our house this year, lol, between Frozen and princesses xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning everyone, how are we?

My bloody kindle is being a right tit! Keeps freezing when I go on it....I've only caught up on the last page here as it won't let me read the others!! I did message you on fb to tell you I hadn't abandoned ship! But I don't think you have messanger.

Betty sorry Af got you! It's annoying when your cycles change. Where are we up to with you? When is your lap? 

Tina, New year New start hey? Let your hair down over Xmas then get bk to it! Can't believe it's nearly Xmas! 

Ab, can't believe you have done your Xmas shopping....this makes me feel slightly sick as I've not even thought about it! I love Xmas, but I've got so much on my mind with us wanting to move, I've had no time to think about shopping. I've no idea what to get Joe either, he's at an awkward age. 

Edingburgh, how are you now? I hope your feeling better? Have you told work yet? How many weeks are you now? 

I'm sooooo tired, to be expected though. Az is back at work, so I'm in full solo shift mode! I'm trying to catch up on sleep in the day. 
My scar isn't healing well, I'm on another course of antibiotics.....the pain is unbearable. The doctor Said the internal scar is infected. It just seems to be getting worse, I can hardly move. I have a midwife coming on Thursday, so I'm going to hang on and speak to her as I can't even get to the doctors.

Tina, who went through in Simons group on X factor? I like the van driver, can't remember his name, he's well fit too! I said to az, he will win it
.but not sure if he made it through! 

It's my 2 year wedding anniversary a week on Friday, I need help girls....what can I get for Az???? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god AB, 3rd tri already???? Where has the time gone??? That's scary! I hope you can have your home birth, that would be so lovely.... I can't believe you're all done for Christmas, arghhhhhhhhh!!! I have got 3 presents and I thought I was amazing starting so early! :) love Christmas but hate the stress x

Frisky, bless you, infection does not sound good! What painkillers can you take? (Are you still breast feeding?) I really hope tat the antibiotics work for you, you must be in horrendous pain! Sending you a big :hug: ps: think you have given az the best present he could ever wish for, lol!!!! 
My lap is in 13 days on 20th October, I know it's stupid but I'm really nervous! Need to man up a bit! &#55357;&#56457;&#55357;&#56458;


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: frisky, when are you planning on moving back up north????


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwh betty, your right to be nervous, it's natural. It will be fine though. Do you get results straight away? 

The prescribed me some painkillers, but they aren't really helping. My course of antibiotics end on Friday. It's just annoying as I can hardly do anything, I think I did too much too soon when I came out of hospital.

Yes,I'm still breastfeeding....I think I'm going to introduce formula though when he hits 4 week's. I'm gonna stick to breastfeeding him in the day, then giving him formula in the evenings. 
It may help him sleep more and it's just better for me with Joe. 
Breastfeeding takes up so much time, so when Joe wants time with me, he has to wait for sometimes an hour till I've fed Oscar. It's not fair.
He doesn't moan, he's very good....but I just think it will suit my lifestyle better if he had formula in the evenings. 

What do you think? 

Ab....can't believe your in 3rd tri, that's crazy! It always goes faster for other people though hey? Haha

Betty, we are currently looking for a house, we have money ready and saved.....there is just nothing available at the minute! We want to be bk up north before Xmas. I can't wait now.......I want to show Oscar off to everyone! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovely ladies!

Betty, I think it took about a week for the scar to heal over after my lap. It kinda feels like when you've been doing too many tummy exercises and you feel tender to touch. So going from lying down to sitting up hurt because you're using those lower muscles but you will be back to yourself in no time at all! 

Is this lap to take out the cysts? What's the next step after that for you as far as assistance with TTC goes because you can't go back on the clomid if I remember rightly can you? 

AB, you are so bloody organised! I have made a start on my Christmas shopping but only bought 3 or 4 presents. Gonna go mad next pay day though. Not got a frigging clue what to get Mark for Christmas! Why are men so difficult to buy for?!?!?! 

Frisky, 
I feel for you sweetie :(:( sounds like you're in an awful lot of pain. How does it manage to get infected from the inside?? I think changing to formula from week 4 will be just fine, I never breast fed because I didn't produce any milk and Evie turned out fine and dandy. Well apart from her having her crazy moments every now and then haha maybe I should have breast fed after all! 

Would you feel comfortable leaving little oscar maybe with your mum for a weekend around your anniversary?? Book a spa hotel and go and have some chill out with your hubby for the weekend! 

Evie is much better now, she was literally sick for about 4 hours and then she was back to normal. Mark's mum is kindly having her overnight on Saturday, we're going to go for a meal and then get back home in time for x factor with some goodies and beer :) AND I WILL GET A LIE IN YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

Frisky, yes the van driver did get through. Simon also put through the coloured girl with the big hair anddddd I can't remember the other one haha. 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Simon put thru Jay(the ex marine who got injured).

I need to be organised this year. I don't want to be standing in queues or waddling round shops when heavily pregnant. Especially since both girls were early.

Frisky, hope you feel better soon. I bf the girls but wish they had been on a bottle at night as they slept right thru when they eventually did go on bottles xx


----------



## friskyfish

Good morning....

Good idea on the weekend away Tina, but my mum is in hospital the same weekend so it's a no go. We really need to save money too. Your right about men, they ARE so bloody hard to buy for! I'm struggling with what to get Joe too! I must say, I'm loving the fact I get to do all the Santa stuff with Oscar. Joe doesn't believe anymore, he thinks it's 'Gay' Haaa he only writes a xmas list because I make him! 

I think we're just gonna get a takeaway in & some champagne! 

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna do that with the formula feeds at night. I feel bad, but I'd have done 4 week's solely breastfeeding & he will still be getting it in the day. I have Joe to consider though. I forgot how much time breastfeeding takes up. 

I'm knackered today, Oscar was up 3 times in the night. It's not bad getting up to feed, it's the whole settling him down after. He woke up at 2.30am....I fed him for half an hour...then it took another hour to get him settled & to sleep! Is that normal? The other 2 times he went straight off xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina....I'm well jel about your lie in!! Haaha

And is it wrong I have a crush on Simon Cowell???? :shrug: X


----------



## ab75

Breastfeeding is tiring. Zoe used to feed every 3 hours until she was about 3 months. She got better when she went on baby rice etc. She self weaned at 11.5 months. Zara at one point wanted fed every hour, but she was older so got put on a bottle. I had to wean her at about 16 months as it was getting too much and I was exhausted. I won't be making that mistake with this little man lol.

Frisky!!! Honestly!!! Lol, I suppose I can kinda see where you are coming from but he doesn't do it for me!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha I think it's his arrogance! I think he's sexy! And he has a hairy chest! Haha 

Oscar was up every 2 hours last night! I'm bog eyed! 
I breastfed Joe for 8 months & that drained me. It took up my life as he refused to drink from a bottle. I've made sure this time around, I've introduced a bottle to Oscar from day 1, they say not too as it confuses them....but if you leave it too long, they won't drink at all from one like Joe. Oscar is fine on both, I express milk so az can feed him. I had no help at all first time around.

How bad is this weather?? Looking through my wardrobe today and I've NO clothes for winter! It's full of maxi dressers! Deffo need some new clothes! X


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, I can definitely see an attraction to Cowell, just wish he would do something with his bloody hair! I think he would look much more attractive if he let it grow out a bit and styled it messy, that could definitely work! 
Takeaway and chinese sounds well good to me! We have the opportunity to go out and get rat arsed on Saturday but I'd much rather just have a quiet one and snuggle on the couch. I think that's definitely a sign that I'm getting old! I honestly can't be arsed with feeling shit the next day haha 

AB, how much earlier than your due date did your LOs arrive?? I think it's probably a good idea to get everything out of the way as soon as you can haha! Have you started buying little bits and bobs for the baby? 

I know what you mean Frisky about the whole santa thing, Evie is at a perfect age now where she believes that everything is magical and that santa is watching her. It was so funny the other day, she must have spilled some glitter in her bedroom without noticing and I was cleaning up and found it so I shouted her in the bedroom. I said "Evie look at this, I think Santa has been in your bedroom to inspect how clean it is ready for Christmas and he wants you to tidy up" she was amazed! AND she cleaned up!!! I FRICKIN LOVE SANTA!! hahaha 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Aaaahhhh Santa. Zara was being naughty on Monday so I pretended I was on the phone to santa, she's been very good ever since!! Lol.

Zoe was born at 34+5,Zara 38+5. Yeah I have a few vests, babygro's, nappies and outfits. Still to get moses basket mattress and snowsuit/pramsuit. I'll pick up more things when I see what size he is.

Lol, my mum had the girls on sat night. We went out to Cosmo at 5, were home and snuggled on the couch for half past 6 and in bed by 10, was great xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls.... Tina, AB! Those Santa stories are great!!! Will have to try that on my LO although every time I say to her 'Santa is watching to see if you're being a good girl' she turns round and says 'no he isn't silly!' :)

Frisky.... Breast feeding is so hard, everyone does it a divergent way to suit them and their lifestyles. One thing is certain, little oscar will be absolutely fine on formula milk :)

AF arrived for me, 5 days late. Painful as usual but hopefully this will all change after my lap, fingers and toes crossed!!!

Tina, I'm totally with you on just wanting to stay in. When we get a babysitter, I almost feel like we should use the time catching up on 'us' time and sleeping, hangovers and me don't go very well any more and I dread having one! I'm actually going out with one of my old uni friends on Saturday and she is totally wild so no doubt Sunday will be a complete write off for me!!!! All good fun hey?!?!

Happy Friday everyone xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Happy friday girls!!!

The weekend is finally here woohoo :):):) Evie believes in all the Santa stuff but when I say to her "ahh Evie I think I can hear your baby doll crying upstairs" she says "mum, it's a toy! it doesn't talk!!" and looks at me like I'm ridiculously stupid haha 

Sorry to hear that your AF arrived Betty, but good thing is that with any luck next cycle shouldn't be as painful for you. How are you feeling now your op is getting closer? 

My AF is due in the next couple of days, a nice longer cycle as I expected :( I don't know why my ovulation date jumps around so much, any idea girls? It ranges from CD15-19 

I'm going into town after work to get Evie a Disney princess fancy dress. We're going to see Disney On Ice next Friday, I managed to get front row seats right on the rink so I'm so excited to see her little face! She has no idea about it, we've managed to keep it all a secret. 

Started my diet yesterday too, I put a skirt on for work yesterday and it's the first time that I've worn it and it's felt tight around my waist so that was the motivation for me to stop eating the rubbish! 
I bit the bullet and weighed myself when I got home from work and I've put on 5lbs which I know can easily be lost, to be honest I thought I'd put on far more than that. 

Just stocked up on some fruit and sushi so going to dine on that until we go out for tea tomorrow night to a big fat american place haha xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ah Tina.... Kids say the funniest things! They are so innocent, I wish I could record everything my little girl says, she cracks me up!
I have no idea why ovulation dates jump around, mine also vary but I'm really not sure why this happens.... When is marks next app??? Have they mentioned the next steps for you??? 
Only 9 days to my lap, I'm not as nervous as u was but I know I will be absolutely shitting myself on the day, seriously girls, I'm such a whimp!!! I'm not looking forward to it.... Need to grow myself some balls!!!

Edinburgh, how are you? Has the bleeding eased any??? 
AB, it must be strange now buying boy things after having your girls! You are right to get organised sooner rather than later, you don't want little fella to be popping out while you are Christmas shopping in debenhams!!!! :) 
Can you believe how close we are to Christmas, eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: Tina, I'm so jealous you are going to see disney on ice! When i went to buy some for Newcastle they had all sold out! My little girl would absolutely love it too!!! Evie will think it's amazing (as will you!!!) :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

well my AF arrived yesterday (CD32), this is officially the longest my cycle has EVER been!! Gonna continue with the temping this cycle to confirm when ovulation is with it jumping around so much. 

Marks next appointment is a week tomorrow!! he will have a SA and then another one exactly a week later. 

We have worked out that if ovulation is late, so up to CD19 like last cycle then we should just catch it. If it happens early between CD16-17 then we will miss it because he isn't allowed any sexy time before his analysis. So I'm secretly hoping it is late again this cycle!

No idea what is going to happen next :( we're back in to see the specialist at the beginning of November where he will discuss marks SA results to see if the medication has had any effect. 

I guess if it hasn't then the only other thing that will get us pregnant will be IVF. Mark thinks he is a lost cause, he's convinced that there's no way we are ever having another baby. I can't imagine how he's feeling :(:( I keep telling him that as long as there's SOME moving sperm then we have a chance, even if we have to pay 5 grand for it. 

SHIT WHERE DO WE GET 5 GRAND FROM?!?!?! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend, did you all watch the x factor?? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Think positive Tina!!!! The medication might have done wonders for those little spermies!!! Wait till your app and see what they advise you, I have also thought about IVF and if we need to go down that route then it will have to go on a Visa card, simple as that, we don't have the cash and no way to save up in time.... 

I've had spotting today and pain which is unusual for me in between my cycles.... Felt pretty crap too so not sure what is going on there :( need to get fixed soon!!! 

I am not watching X Factor girls, I just can't stand it anymore!!! I watch strictly and more importantly the walking dead starts again tonight WHOOP!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

What CD are you on Betty? Are you thinking that it's the cysts that are giving you the spotting? 

Imagine if we both had IVF! we also don't have the cash if that's what it came down to but Mark's mum had money saved away from when his dad passed away so we've discussed it and said that we would ask for a loan from his mum if we needed to. 

I also watch strictly and the walking dead!!! I recorded last nights episode so we will have a snuggle tonight and watch it once we have got Evie into bed. 

I'm in a rage today, I'm going to see Lady Gaga next Tuesday with my sisters and we're going fancy dress. We've decided to all go dressed as a different Lady Gaga! I ordered a yellow wig off ebay about 10 days ago and it arrived yesterday, it was GINGER! I contacted the woman who I bought it off and she's sure that it's yellow even though I've sent her a picture of the ginger wig. This woman is either colour blind or seriously deluded!!! So I've opened a case against her on ebay to get my money back. 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina! A ginger wig!!! I feel sorry for you but that us just hilarious!!!! Do you have a local market you could go and buy a cheap one from??? Or see if there are any on eBay that can do next day delivery? 
I'm CD8 and I feel absolutely terrible, didn't sleep last nite and I'm so tired today, I just want to crawl back to bed. I think it's just because I'm nervous for Monday, I need to chill out a bit :(


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Betty, how are you feeling hun? has the spotting stopped? Sending you tonnes of good and big hugs luck for your op. I hope they manage to remove everything so you can start TTC again properly :):) 

Frisky, hows your little man doing? How are you finding being a new mum again? I bet you're rushed off your little feet! 

Edinburgh, you've been very quiet lately... is everything okay with the bubba? Hope you're enjoying some much needed rest with your feet up 

AB, how are you my dear?

This thread has gone awfully quiet lately!! We need to vamp it back up again girls

Last day in work for me today for 2 days yessssssssssssss!!! I slept through my alarm this morning, I got out of bed 30 minutes later than normal yet still got to work earlier than I normally would, how does that work out haha?!?!

We're off to Disney On Ice tonight, Evie knows that she is getting a surprise but she doesn't know what it is. Just can't wait to finish work and see her little face! xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning, 
Aaaahhh Evie will be so excited. I can't wait to take the girls, prob wait another couple of years. 
I'm ok, choked with the cold and making me feel crap. Baby is doing lots of wriggles and jabs which is great.

Not long now til your next appt Tina!

Betty, good luck for next week.

Edinburgh, how are you doing?

Frisky, hows the little family? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls and happy weekend!!!!! 
Tina, how was DOI??? I bet Evie absolutely loved it!!! Oh I'm gutted we didn't get to see it, my little girl would have loved it!!!!
Tina, you're right, it's gone quiet on here!!! Frisky, we will let you off as seen as you are running around after a little person now!!! Everyone else....... What's going on?????
Well girls I have been bleeding all week, something not right at all but have refrained from calling the doctors as I'm having my op on Monday (arghhhhhhhh I'm shitting it) it's so strange, it's not a lot, not like a full period, it's basically spotting and at first it was pink (not bright red) and now it's brown on horrible.... I'm currently on CD12 and I've had it since Monday?!?!?! Anyone had this before? God knows what's going on inside me!!!
We are going to a friends house tonight for a party but I'm not drinking so I'm going to be surrounded by pissed people while I'm sober, great!!!! Just fancy sitting at home with the heating on in my fluffy pyjamas watching strictly!!!! :( 

Tina, did you sort your wig out???

AB, it's great that little fella is moving so much, I remember that we'll, it's like having a little alien inside you! I used to play music to my bump and she would really move and wriggle about, was really lovely :) will you have another scan or is that it??? Are you having a homebirth???


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How is everyone???
So today is operation day, I arrive at the hospital at 7.30am and am told I'm the first patient to be taken down to theatre (gulp!) get all Gowned up and prepped for the op I'm all psyched up ready to go when the nurse comes in and tells me there is a 'problem'?!?! The three pregnancy tests that they have done on my urine are all positive. Me - 'that's impossible, you must have the wrong urine sample'. They take blood samples and I'm taken off the op list. An hour later and the blood results come back saying I am in fact pregnant! At this pout I'm in so much shock I can't actually talk! Before we get excited my consultant has informed me that the hcg levels are very low (21) and so I may possibly be having a miscarriage. Hence the spotting???? Anyway I have to go back to the hospital on Wednesday to have more tests to see if my hcg levels are rising. Oh god, i can't actually believe this is happening!!! Please little bean stick as I do t think I can go through another miscarriage although I'm not holding out much hope..... Say a prayer girls :dust:


----------



## tinadecember

OH MY FRIGGING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what the hell??? 

Betty I wasn't expecting that... have you just had a normal period too? 

Well my dear all I can do is send you tonnes and tonnes of luck that your levels start to rise 

going from your last period before you last ovulated how far along do you think you are?? xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... I ant believe this is happening! I really can't... I'm at home crying my eyes out for I know I'm having a miscarriage. I have lower back pain and a pain down my right leg (same as I had through my last MC) I've been spotting since last Monday and didn't even put 2 and 2 together! I had a period (it was 5 days late) and the last time we DTD was 19th September. I'm so sad, I never thought I would be in this position today, I thought I would be getting 'fixed' and coming home and taking some fantastic pain killers and resting. Now I feel my heart has been ripped out :(


----------



## tinadecember

Don't blame yourself Hun, I also wouldn't have put 2 and 2 together especially since your periods have been all over the place anyway! I wish there was something I could do to console you Betty, I am always here if you need to chat 

Grab your little girl and give her tonnes of cuddles, our LOs always know how to make us feel better

Sending you massive hugs xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry for absence girls, the technology is shite in my house at the min. I'm on my mum's phone checking in.

I only message you on FB today betty to thank you for your beautiful card & Halloween gift. We love it....I can't believe what I am reading here, I don't actually know what to say....I'm so sorry. 

You know we are here for you to rant & talk things over. 
I so wish there was something I could say to make you feel better....I'm with Tina on the hugs with Vivienne xxx

I am thinking of you & sending love & hugs your way


----------



## Bettyt63

Ah frisky I have just messages you on FB so ignore my very miserable message!!!
I am defo losing little bean.... My bleeding has become heavier and I have cramps.... I can't believe I have been pg all this time and didn't bloody realise!!! I never spot in between periods and I have felt totally different (I even wrote that in my posts last week!) it just never crossed my mind that I could be preggers! 

This kinda shit can only happen to me I tell you! I feel ok now.... I've had a good cry and my MIL has been over with some lovely flowers, I know that I will be upset on wed if they tell me it have lost bean as I'm clinging on to any glimmer of hope that just maybe, everything will be ok (fingers and toes crossed here) but, it's not looking good.....

Well, on the plus side, I didn't have to have an operation and I now have 2 weeks off work!!! What the hell am I gonna tell work??? Shall I just be honest or just say that it was cancelled due to staff shortages and I will have to be rescheduled for another time??? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: thanks for the love girls.... I really don't know what I would do without you all :hug:


----------



## ab75

Omg Betty. That is such sad news. I came on to see how you were feeling after your op, totally never expected to hear this. Sorry, I know that there are no words that make a loss better. I really hope that your little bean sticks tho. If not I hope that when you do get your op that you get pregnant with a sticky bean really quickly xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty,

how are you feeling today my dear? Been thinking of you all last night, I feel heartbroken for your little family, cruel things happen to the best of people. It's something I will never understand. 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls.... Bleeding has become more heavy overnight and its gone from brown to red.... It's not looking good, I'm still in such shock. I have my app in the morning and will get my results tmrw afternoon so at least I don't have to wait much longer.
My MIL is having my little girl today and me and Chris are going to go out somewhere to try and take my mind of it all.... :)
Will keep you posted xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning Betty, 
Sorry to hear that. Must've been*awful finding out like that. 
Try and enjoy your day xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh my God. Betty I thought I'd better get my arse on here and find out how your op went and my jaw hit the floor. I am so sorry hun. I can't imagine what you've been through emotionally in the last couple of days. I'm really glad you have a supportive MIL (mine'd probably be the last people I'd want to see in a time of crisis! - And yes, I have 2 sets of outlaws). 
I know it'll be of no comfort, but I'm programmed to try to find a positive in all shit situations, and so maybe try to hold on to the fact that you can conceive? Once you've had your op and your womb is a nice endo-free space again, I have every faith that you're going to get your sticky bean and grow your beautiful family. 
I'm sorry, I'm sure whatever I say at the moment will be the wrong thing, bit of a hormonal liability at present. 
Sending you massive massive hugs. Have a lovely day out. Hope the sun shines where you are and that tomorrow the white coats can give you a way to move forward. I think you have to tell your work the truth. I'm sure anyone with a heart will understand. 
x


----------



## friskyfish

I agree with Edingburgh about being honest at work betty, I think it will make things easier (if thats possible) for you Xx 

I hops you have a nice afternoon, a good chat, cry & cuddles with your man. Try & get your mind rested for tomorrow. 

I'm thinking of you so much my lovely Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thank you Edinburgh, your words are lovely and are completely the right thing.... As sad as I am I do see the positive, at least I can get pregnant, this will be my 3rd pregnancy so things are working, I just need a bit of an MOT inside to get everything sorted. I'm feeling rather ill now, feel like I'm going to be sick so our day out has now changed to comfy clothes and relaxing on the sofa!
My outlaws can be a pain but on the whole they're great and always very supportive. My own mother has not even been to see how I am but I'm trying not to think about that as I'm already upset :(
I think you're right about me telling work, I haven't got the energy to make something up. Think I will call my boss after I know what is what tmrw.
Speak later girls xxxx


----------



## ab75

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## friskyfish

Afternoon ladies, how are we all on this windy Tuesday? 

Betty, bless you, no wonder you felt sick. A day with the hubby, indoors in your comfys sounds great. I hope your rested & are feeling better. 

I got a frame for your lovely card today by the way Xx 

Big loves x 

How's everyone else?? X


----------



## Edinburgh

Have you gotten over your wound infection Frisky? Oscar is adorable! I used to have trouble settling Mia after night feeds, so I started changing her between sides, then wrapping her in a fleecy blanket. You know the kind that don't breathe? I'd never wrap a baby to sleep in one of these but I found that it was the temperature difference that would wake and upset her. So, she'd get the other side, build up some heat between me and the blanket and then nod off. I'd lay her down on the warm fleecy blanket and just put the cotton blanket on top of her. I realised if I tried to put her down on a cold sheet she'd just wake screaming. When they're up 3 times a night you really need them to settle quickly so you can get back to sleep too!

Betty, what time is your appointment tomorrow?

I've had to take a couple of days off sick. Got a cold but my cough/gag reflex is all messed up so I keep throwing up. 8 weeks of nausea and no vomiting and it's the damn cold that makes me start! I'm just over 12 weeks now. The bleeding finally stopped a couple of weeks ago, but it went on for a long time this time. I've put on about 6lb already and am wearing maternity clothes because I had to eat carbs all the time to ward off the nausea and keep going at work. I was just starting to get a few days where I felt alright when I got floored by this bug. Another present from Mia's nursery. At least she seems to be enjoying it now. 

Ab, how many weeks are you now? How you feeling? I haven't even thought about Christmas yet, can't believe you've done your shopping, though I understand why!

Tina, how are you? When is hubby's appointment again?

x


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... I'm oung into hospital for 9am... Not long now.
Edinburgh, i can't believe you have been through all this! Hopefully now you have reached 12 weeks you will start to feel more normal!! If there is such a thing in pregnancy :)
Will update you all this afternoon when I have the results xxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck Betty. 

I am 29 weeks now. It's flying in.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## friskyfish

Afternoon Girls, 

Edingburgh, I wouldn't worry about the 6lb you have gained, as long as your feeling ok your keeping your strength up. I think sometimes the nausea feeling is actually worse than throwing up, it's horrible. You must be relived the bleeding has stopped & your at the 12 week's stage.

I think I'll try that with the blanket tonight, your so right....the worst part for me is actually getting him back off to sleep. I'm still breastfeeding....I can't bring myself to stop, I feel guilty. He does have the odd formula feed though. Aaron wants me to stop b.feeding now as it's making my sugars drop &he worries as I'm on my own. I think I'm just gonna have to do it...He's feeding like every hour, 2 hours tops & he's 5 week's now.
In desperation the other night, I gave him a bottle of the hungry milk to make him sleep longer. He slept for 3 hours, but he was poorly yesterday, his tummy was sore & he was really whiney. I've since found out you shouldn't give it breastfed babies as it can upset their tums...So I now feel massively guilty :( 

My scar hasn't healed, I'm still on antibiotics which is pissing me off as I feel I'm taking a step back, I just want to feel normal again.
But Oscar is amazing, I love him so much. 

Tina, how was lady G?? You looked fab! Even in your wig! Loved that photo on facebook x 

Ab, your Prince will soon be with us, it's flying by. :) 

Betty....I've been thinking of you all morning, I hope your ok and hanging in there Xx let us know how it went :hugs: Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls... Just to update you, hospital have called to confirm that I'm having a miscarriage which is only what I suspected :( 
I'm taking the positive out of this, I can get pregnant and that's a great start! I really think that me juicing, being healthy and certainly using maca powder has had a lot to do with it. I now need to wait for a new date for my lap and then we can start again. I feel totally ok with it. Onwards and upwards xxxx

Frisky.... I didn't realise that formula milk could effect a baby who is having breast milk? I alternated with viv when she was a baby, she had breast milk during the day and hungry baby formula on the night to try and get her to sleep longer. You will find a routine that works, he is still only teeny. What has your health visitor suggested you do??? Can you express during the day so that az can give him the boobie milk from a bottle and you can get some rest??? If the breast feeding is affecting your sugar levels you really need to find a way where you are making sure YOU are ok!!! I would try and speak to your midwife/health visitor for some advise.... Make sure you take care of yourself xxxx

Girls, I just want to thank you all for being so amazing.... I really don't know what I would do without you, it makes this process so much easier knowing we are all in this together.... Love you all :hug:

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## ab75

Sorry to hear that Betty, I have been checking all day for an update. At least, like you said, you managed to fall pregnant. Hopefully it won't be long until you are carrying your rainbow. Sorry you are having to go through this again.

Frisky, you need to speak to someone. You don't want to be collapsing, especially if you are alone with Oscar. You have done well to bf him this far xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

sorry for being AWOL for a couple of days, I had a mad Tuesday then spent the whole of yesterday being hungover on the couch but it was GREAT!! Mark took Evie to school, I slept in until 11.30am which I haven't done in forever :):) 

Betty, it is a shitty situation that you're going through a miscarriage but I completely second what everyone is saying, this is a breakthrough really showing that your body IS ovulating naturally and you CAN conceive. Do you have any idea on how long you will be waiting for a lap date? I genuinely believe that once your lap is out of the way and your body has healed that you will have no problem falling pregnant again :)

Frisky, thank you for your lovely words! I decided on the ginger wig in the end, how friggin indecisive can one woman be haha! I had the best night, though felt seriously self concious going out in hotpants and fishnet tights haha 
Hows little oscar doing? He is one seriously gorgeous little boy. Every picture you post on facebook has me cooing for ages at him. I second what Betty said though, can you not express your booby milk now and let aaron take over so that you can rest up? I know we have this maternal instinct to do everything for our LOs but sometimes we need to let daddy take control so mummy can get her energy back and be an even better mummy! 

Edinburgh, YESSSS for being over 12 weeks! I can only imagine how insanely relieved you must be feeling that you've reached that point and the bleeding has stopped. Your little bubba must be snuggled into your uterus nicely :):) Have you decided on whether you're going to find out the sex? 

Well girls Mark had his first of 2 SA tests on Tuesday, eeek we're half way there towards knowing whether this tamoxifen has raised his sperm motility. One more test to go on Tuesday then it's another waiting game until we see the consultant at the beginning of Nov. Hopefully we will have an answer one way or the other as to what our next step should be. 

Is anyone off work with the kiddies over half term? I've got one more 4am get up and then a lovely 9 days off!!! xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... That's great that mark has had his first lot of tests, you will soon have answers which is great!!! When will you go in to actually discuss the results??? 
I can't believe you slept in till 11.30!!! How amazing, I can't remember the last time I had a lie in! :)
I booked 2 weeks off work as holidays to cover my operation recovery so I'm off all next week too! I'm planning on meeting up with friends who I haven't seen in ages :)

Tina, you're right, I'm totally taking the positive out if this. If I can get pregnant through all the endometriosis, adhesions, cysts etc then surely once I've had a good 'clean out' down there then we are good to go!!! Here's hoping xxx

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies.... How is everyone????
Tina, are you enjoying your time off work? Hope you are making the most of not getting up at stupid o'clock!!!
Well my consultant has been on the phone to discuss moving forward after the MC and he has told me that they need to investigate why I've had two consecutive miscarriages. I have to go for some blood tests to test how my blood clots?!?! And he is going to do a hystescopy while doing the laparoscopy as I have a fibroid in my uterus and this may be the problem! He has given me a new date for the laparoscopy which is 11th Nov, 2 weeks!!!! BUT, I have to have a period before the lap otherwise they can't do it, so now I'm desperate for AF! I've been reading up on parsley tea to bring on AF, anyone heard of this? I've started a thread on the MC forum to see if anyone has any advice.... Herbs hey?!?! Aren't they amazing!!! X

What's everyone up to??? Edinburgh, have you had your 12 week scan? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! Betty that's great news about a date for your lap! I haven't heard anything about herbs that can bring on AF, do you have any idea when you're expecting her to show?? 

I'm having a lovely time off, managed to fit in some Christmas shopping yesterday and have lunch with my 2 sisters. Only just getting started on the shopping though! Got so much to buy argghhh!!! Has anyone else made a good start of it? 

We missed ovulation as I expected, it happened 2 days ago and we're only permitted to DTD from today onwards. Good thing though is all marks tests are out of the way so we're just waiting on next Tuesday to arrive now so we can discuss the results! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... That's great that you will have the results on Tuesday!!! Are you both going in to discuss everything??? I know it's a bummer that you have missed OV this month but hopefully you will get some answers and be able to put a plan in place xx

My AF should be here next friday (7th nov) but I don't know if she will be late due to the MC, I really want to get in and get this done so don't want to miss this date! Apparently parsley infused water can bring on AF, I was reading about it last night, it is also used to bring on 'miscarriage/abortion' I found this highly distressing reading that people actually use this to get rid of an early pregnancy! And here we are, desperate for a pregnancy!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Betty that's life for you! It's a big fat pain in the arse!!! Do you normally have any little warning signs before she shows? I normally have cramping about 3 days before her due date 

Yes we're both going to the appointment, I know if I left it to mark he wouldn't take everything in and it'd be one of those moments where he gives the briefest of details when I ask what was discussed! 

HaPpY HaLlOwEeN by the way ladies!! Is anyone doing anything fun today? I sti haven't carved Evie's pumpkin so that's the first job of the day once I've had my sausage on toast and a brew! We're going to do the trick or treat thing early because there's a party tonight at a pub near to where my parents live for the kids! 

Frisky, AB, Edinburgh... How's everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## ab75

Quick update. 
Been for growth scan and as long as baby stays cooking until 37 weeks I can have a home birth. Don't know if I mentioned that we had a change of heart on his name, lol well I did! He is now going to be called Frazer Jack. 

Hope af comes soon Betty

Hope Marks appointment goes well Tina and that the drugs have worked. 

Frisky, hope your little family is good. 

Happy Halloween. Taking girls trick or treating tonight then we are having a little Halloween/fireworks party for them tomorrow night xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How is everyone???
AB, that's fantastic news!!!! Looks good for you to have your home birth! I'm so pleased for you.... God, not long to go now! Where is the time going?
Tina..... Good luck today getting marks results, I hope you get some good news. Keep us posted as soon as you can....

Frisky has said sorry for her absence but she cannot get on here due to her internet access and she is also in the process of moving back up north.... She will be back on her once she is all settled in her new home :)

Still waiting for my AF to show. Went to extreme measures last night and put a parsley pessary up my fu fu, yes, you heard it right! I had a sprig of parsley up my tut all bloody night! The things you have to do!!! If she doesn't arrive today/tonight I'm going to have to call the hospital tmrw to rearrange my operation date (so gutted, I just want to get in and get it done, I'm so sick of waiting!!!!) 
Keep your fingers crossed that she arrives today for me xxxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks Betty.

Hope af shows soon for you so you can get your op done.

Tina,hope the results are good today xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty hahahah that has brightened up my day with your parsley story! Can I suggest something? Have you tried some good old fashioned sex? I've always found that if we DTD around the day my period is due that it brings it on a day or so sooner... maybe because of the friction around your cervix as crude as that sounds! Crossing my fingers for you that she shows sweetie :):) 

Our appointment is at 3.30pm so I will make sure to come on as soon as we're out (hopefully with some fabulous news that the meds have worked!!) 

I saw on FB that frisky is moving up north, I bet she is over the moon but also sad for Joe because he has made friends :-( It's good to have a new start though as a family, and she will be closer to her friends and family so happy days all around! 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Any news???? Hope everything went ok for you.... Let us know when you can xxxx

I've had an emotional day, after the parsley up my fu fu all night and copious amounts of parsely tea and ginger no sign of AF so looks like I'm going to have to cancel the op next week :( very sad face! Tina, I'm having one last ditch attempt tonight so we are going to :sex: and I've done 2 gym classes, hot bath and another sprig of parsley up my woo woo for good measure! 
It was my first day back at work and I nearly broke down in tears twice. Once when a couple came in, they had just been for their first baby scan and were gushing over the images, I nearly burst into tears on the spot. Then another family came in and they were on the phone to friends/family telling them that his wife had just had a baby boy.... I was so emotional! 

What's everyone else up to? Edinburgh, how are you my lovely??? Hope everything is ok with little bean! Xxx


----------



## ab75

Sorry you had an emotional day
Hugs to you. 
Lol at your efforts to start af. I thought you meant a parsley suppository hahaha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

No AB.... I'm talking a fresh bunch of parsley!!! Lots of fun getting it actually in there! Seriously, the things you have to do! Chris thinks I'm absolutely bonkers!!! :) 
Fingers crossed she arrives tonight!!!! X


----------



## ab75

Lol, I hope it works for you! ! Does sound a bit bonkers but hey, if it works xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

sorry I didn't reply last night I had a nightmare night because our bloody boiler has gone and given up! No heating = a stressful Tina and a shivering 4 year old :-( 

So back to the appointment.... Marks motility had risen to 25% (meaning that 25% of his sperm are moving really quickly). 25% is the lowest normal level so he's now considered "normal" but still not brilliant. The consultant has suggested that we try Clomid but because we already have a child he said that it wouldn't be free on the NHS so it'd be £260 for a private consultation and then however much the Clomid is... 

Betty you've had Clomid, I kind of feel at a dead end. I ovulate, my tubes are all clear, I have no known ovulatory problems so what good would clomid do?? 

He said to try that for 3 months and if still no luck then our last resort would be IVF. 

I wouldn't be able to start Clomid until next cycle anyway because my AF is due in 2/3 days and it has to be taken at the start of your cycle doesn't it? 

My head feels quite messy :( 

Any sign of this god damn period Betty?? Did the rumpy pumpy bring it on? haha 

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Just done some research this morning on clomid effects on women who ovulate naturally....

*Clomid is also frequently used to stimulate extra follicles to develop in the ovaries of women that already ovulate without medications.

In these cases the hope is that there will be an improvement in the chance for getting pregnant by increasing the number of follicles developing in the ovaries - and therefore the number of eggs releasing. This is called controlled ovarian hyperstimulation or superovulation.*

so.... our consultant wants me to take Clomid to try and release more eggs in which case if we did fall pregnant it could result in multiples!?!? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... That's great news that the drugs have worked!!! Although you ovulate fine they will prescribe you clomid so that you release more eggs to have a better chance of one of marks swimmers getting to them so there is a chance of multiples. 
How are you feeling after your app??? I'm surprised they are making you pay for a consultation??? You need to ask them if you are going to be ministered on clomid as this is really important so you can see how many follicles you have produced (you don't want to end up with quads!!!) have they given you more info or do you have to go back???? X


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: no period and I've been told my operation will be in December.... I shouldn't be gutted, at least I'm being seen before Christmas but I just wish I could get on and get it over with!!! :(


----------



## tinadecember

:( ahhh Betty sorry your AF didn't arrive when you wanted it to! So have you got a date in December? 

I am back at the hospital today, they have a free appointment at 2.30pm  I will ask today if I am going to be monitored, I bloody well hope so since we're paying an arm and a leg for it. 

I think it's so wrong that you have to pay if you already have kids. It shouldn't matter if you have kids or not, if you're having trouble conceiving and tests have proven that there's a problem then you should be offered help for free! It really angers me :(:( 

My period still hasn't arrived but I'm crampy so it's deffo on its way. It'd be nice if they can give me the clomid today then I can start it this cycle. I have already had a HSG a couple of months ago which was clear 

Is anyone upto much this weekend? We're going to a firework display tonight and then I have to wait in alllll day tomorrow for a bed to be delivered.

Frisky, any news on your new home? Are you all settled in? Hope that everything has gone as smoothly as possible! I can't imagine it's been easy with a new baby 

AB, how are you my dear? How many weeks to go?? xxx


----------



## ab75

Ah Betty sorry af still hasn't arrived. Hopefully you'll get a Christmas conception! !

Tina, wow at the chance of multiples. I hope they do monitor you. I agree that you shouldn't have to pay, it annoys me that some people work all their lives and have to pay for everything and others who choose a different lifestyle get everything handed to them. Good luck today. 

Frisky, hope you are settled in and are all happy in your new home. 

I'm fine. Just getting on with day to day life. 31 weeks so just hoping that baby stays cooking until 37 weeks xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... It's shocking you have to pay! All these people sprouting out kids left, right and centre and won't work a day in their lives but get everything handed to them on a plate and then you have the hard working folk like us who get shafted left, right and centre! The system is all wrong, don't get me started as I get so bloody angry! One thing I will say is that I have not been charged even though I already have a child. I'm actually surprised at this, I think that the NHS have been brilliant in my case :)

Feel like AF is on her way but I'm always in constant pain now so who bloody knows!!! I don't have a date yet, they will call me as soon as the schedules have bee released. I hope it's the beginning of December, fingers crossed everyone!!!

AB, your pregnancy has gone so quick! I can't believe it! Sounds like baby is going to behave for you so you get your home birth :) you're so brave, I would need the pain relief on tap!!! :)

I don't have any plans this weekend, going to chill with my little girl as Chris is in London for the weekend.... Xx


----------



## tinadecember

It gets me angry too girls, I try not to talk about it to anyone because I go off on a tangent and end up really pissing people off haha!!!

AB, you are definitely brave for having a home birth! I am with you Betty, I'd need gas and air and diamorphine on tap! What happens AB? does a midwife come out to your house?? And if so does she bring pain relief? Or do you simply do it at home on your own? I'm really not clued up at all on any of it :(

A relaxing weekend sounds like bliss Betty! Especially since the weather is going to be rubbish. I have just been to Asda and they are selling Yankee candles, I just got 12 little Christmas candles for 12 quid! Well cheaper than what they charge in the Yankee shop. I also got a pair of wellies to brave the weather tonight at this firework display. I must be mad!! 

I'll update you this afternoon girls once I'm home from my appointment xx


----------



## ab75

To be honest, I don't really know all the ins and outs yet,lol. I have a midwife appointment at 34 weeks and it will be discussed then. I do know that just before 37 weeks I will get a birthing box delivered to my house, think that has gloves,pads etc to save the mw bringing that when the time comes. I never asked about pain relief as I never had any with the girls so I am hoping not to have any this time. I know that I need to get things to protect the bed or wherever I give birth. Been googling and a lot of people just buy cheap shower curtains and put towels etc on them. My friend said her friend used a childs paddling pool,and then just folded everything that needed binned up in that. I just have to hope that the midwife on duty when I call lives close enough to get here in time. I am fully expecting to be holding him by the time she arrives tho xx

That's a good price for the candles,I'll need to have a look as the Yankee shop is quite expensive.

I'm taking the girls to a disco at the school tonight for an hour.

Good luck Tina.

Enjoy your relaxing weekend Betty xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god AB! You're so relaxed about it all!!! I love that you can just go out and buy some shower curtains and use them! Brilliant! You can get some cheap ones from
Primark!!! :)

Tina.... What happened at your appointment today??? Hope you have some good news.

Still no AF for me but pains in my back all day and tummy ache (but more like IBS than ovaries) I'm home alone tonight! Chris in London and my mam is having my little girl, first time she has seen her in god knows how long, my little girl was broken hearted when I was about to take her home, she thinks that she will never see her grandma again, so my mam said she could stay. Seriously, I have to block this whole situation out of my mind otherwise I would have a bloody breakdown! Families hey??? X


----------



## tinadecember

Evening my lovelies! 

Just got home from the fireworks, I'm bloody freezing!!! Just got my jarmies on and climbed into bed with the heating on ahh bliss! 

So the appointment went well, I HAVE MY CLOMID!! As I thought, I've had all the tests already so he was happy to just give me a prescription. He's put me on 50mg and given me enough for 4 cycles. I have to take it for 5 days from CD2 and then on CD 22 I have blood taken to check that ovulation has happened and to see if the strength of the clomid needs to be increased

He said he's found there's a 60-80% success rate within 4 cycles so we will wait and see! 

I'll be able to start this cycle as my period is due any day now, I'm excited but anxious about the side effects from it 

AB I can't believe how relaxed you are!! I'd be terrified at just the thought of having a baby at home never mind actually doing it! But if your babies fly out then I suppose it be over before you know it and it's hardly worth going to the hospital! 

Betty did you find something to amuse yourself with whilst you've got a night off?? Crack open a bottle of wine and get the chick flicks on! Xxx


----------



## ab75

Enjoy your home alone night Betty.
Yay Tina, hopefully clomid does the trick for you xx


----------



## tinadecember

Happy Saturday girls!! Hope everyone is well :) 

My AF came this morning which I'm actually glad about ironically haha. I can officially start clomid tomorrow. I'm going to temp as well as OPK this cycle, I feel determined to catch this bloody egg!! 

Been into town this morning, I'm getting hair extensions on Thursday so I've been to buy the hair today and treated myself to some jelly belly beans for tonight's X factor/ strictly! I absolutely <3 Saturday night in 

Betty any sign of your AF? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Great news on both counts!!! Fab that you can start your clomid so soon! I did have some side effects but was nothing to report (think it was hot flushes and nausea) I'm sure you will be fine on it!!! Exciting times.... Let's hope and pray we both get out BFP before Christmas!!! That would just be amazing :)
We also love Saturday nights! Pjs on, strictly and some delicious food and a bit of wine..... Can't beat it!
No AF for me, still pains but again it's high up (just below my ribcage in the centre, above my stomach, anyone had this before?) the one time you want your bloody period to arrive and the little witch doesn't show, typical!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

:( girls I'm in pain :( I'm lay in bed with crippling AF cramps and even ibuprofen isn't taking the edge off the pain. Ahhh to be free of these cramps for 9 months, wouldn't it be wonderful!! 

I'm a strictly watcher too Betty! It's the first year that I've given it a go and I'm hooked! I love Frankie, I'd like to see her win. I loved Thom Evans too, proper proper FIT!!! Was gutted when he left 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no.... Why are you in so much pain??? Do you normally get them this bad?

Yes I love strictly! Really love frankie and she is so beautiful! Would really like her it pixie to win. Shame thom got voted off as he was so good (and also rather yummy!!!)


----------



## tinadecember

Betty just looking back at your earlier post, the only time I have had pains under my ribs was when I had ovarian cysts. Believe it or not if you research ovarian cysts one of the symptoms is under rib pain! Are you feeling any better today? 

I do normally get cramping but this cycles been particularly painful! I'll be on CD 3 tomorrow so with any luck they'll start to ease off. I took my first clomid tablet today, just hope it works with the amount of ibuprofen I've been popping!

How close is Christmas getting girls??? It's only the beginning of November and it's EVERYWHERE!! We're snuggled on the couch watching The Polar Express as I speak, wish I could put my tree up without looking like I belong in the loony bin haha 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Well girls, I've been up since 2am in pain. I'm just downstairs hugging a hot water bottle.... Tina, I would never have thought ovarian cysts would cause pain so high up?!?! This is a new pain for me so I'm slightly worried. It's not a sharp pain it's more 'uncomfortable' like I'm sore and swollen inside (high up above my tummy) and it's giving me a bit of heartburn. It's just making me feel so sick and I have cramps. What's happening to me??? Tina, does this sound the same as the pain you had? Feeling fed up :(


----------



## tinadecember

ahh bless you Betty! Yes it sounds just like what I had, I wish they would just give you a bloody date to get in there and remove everything that's causing you pain :(:( Did you manage to settle back down to sleep? 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh thanks, I actually feel so much better knowing it's just from my cysts. I can't eat anything, I feel sick. I stayed downstairs as it was better being propped up and last time I looked at the clock it was 6am and then viv got up at 7am so I've have almost no sleep but I feel a bit better so that's the main thing. I have such a busy day today (always the bloody way) the car has to be in the garage in 10mins, I have to get the house cleaned as I have the girls coming round to
Mine tonight for a Stella and dot party (it's jewellery) and work..... Ugh! 

Tina, what CD are you on now? I'm so pleased you're on the clomid, hopefully this is just the boost you need! Are they only doing blood tests? I have a good feeling for you!!!! Eeeeeeek! 

Really need to get the rest of my Christmas shopping done! Is everyone else all done yet??? X


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, with any luck you'll be getting ready right about now to snuggle down for the night and get some rest&#55357;&#56884; have your pains eased off? 

I saw a picture of your curry on FB, it looks delish!! Saw that frisky should have the internet back by the end of this week at which point I'm sure she will catch up with everyone's posts 

I'm on CD3, 3 more tablets to go. Not had any side effects at all so far, just feel very normal. The cramping has eased off now which is a relief! I'm trying to stay positive and hope that this is the little bit of help that we need to catch the egg! You never know, this could do the trick 

I'm doing really well with my Christmas shopping. I've pretty much hot everything for Evie, we've bought her a huge sylvanian families house as her main present then all of the little animals and furniture to go with it. She's really into role playing at the minute so I'm sure she will love it! What have you got Vivienne? Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god girls.... I'm in agony! What is happening to me??? I'm actually scared! It is like the worst indigestion and I feel really sick and have cramps everywhere, I can't eat as it feels like there is no room inside me. I've taken a peppermint oil capsule that should relief wind, indigestion and cramps but that has only helped a little bit??? Do you think it is my cysts or could it have something to do with the miscarriage? Can't bare not having any sleep again. Tina, were you
Like this??? Really sore and swollen just under your ribcage above your stomach??? Think I may need to call the doctor tmrw.... :(


----------



## tinadecember

I wasn't swollen Betty, just really sore... I would go to see your doctor to rule out infection etc if it's progressively getting worse. Don't leave it hun! What CD are you on now? Still no sign of your period? 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks Tina.... I'm getting myself really stressed about it! I can't eat as I feel so sore and full! Sorry to rant on.... I've called the doctor, waiting for them to call me back.
I'm sure it's not an infection as the pain would be constant wouldn't it? When I get the pain I feel so ill and sick, I just want to throw up! God, this is awful :( I'm CD36 today, still have cramps low down and in my back. I'm sure the doctor will tell me to wait for my lap...... 

Tina, I'm glad you haven't had any side effects from the clomid... I bet you can't wait to get down to it!!! When is AF next due for you? Will you test or just wait??


----------



## Bettyt63

Just been to the doctors.... He said it has nothing to do with my cysts or the miscarriage and said that after 3 weeks the miscarriage will be 'dead and buried' he actually said those exact words!!! He also suggested that I didn't have a laparoscopy as that can only cause more adhesions and more problems and that I should just keep trying to have a baby.... I feel worse now!!! I know he is wrong but really??? Did I need to hear all that?
He has prescribed me omeprazole to stop the acid in my stomach..... Totally feel in the dumps! :(


----------



## tinadecember

What a waste of space the NHS are!!! I'm not a doctor or anything but even I know that your pain isn't being caused by an "acidy stomach" REALLY??? there's clearly something more going on.... I think you definitely need a lap, I've had a lap and had no problems getting pregnant afterwards. I'M ANGRRRYYYYY!!! 

What are you going to do now Betty? Do you have a consultant at the hospital? If so maybe you could call and see if the symptoms that you're experiencing are normal? 

These days a doctor will prescribe you anything just to give you a solution and get you out of the door. 

What an inconsiderate prick too, HELLO!!! you've just lost a baby!!! To refer to it being dead and buried is fu**ing horrible! You should have gone down there and smacked him one haha 

Sending my love sweetie :( I hope you're feeling better soon

My AF isn't due for another 4 weeks or so, I'm almost finished this one now and then it'll be count down to ovulation in about 10 days time! I'm actually excited about this cycle 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Just catching up. Betty what an insensitive arsehole of a doctor. I would complain. I am sure that he could've found a nicer way of putting it!! I am so angry for you right now. 
Sorry, I don't have any advice for your pain, only time I have been like that it was trapped wind or bad constipation.
Hope you feel better soon.

Tina, hope the clomid works for you.

Frisky, hope you have all settled in xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Sometimes you don't know which way to run, I think I should have maybe just called the ARU dept and asked for their advice, either way I need something to stop this hideous pain.... It's much much worse on a night, I'm not so bad now, it just feel is like I have something stuck above my tummy (like an alien!!!) will try the omeprazole tonight to see what happens (bloody paid for it now!!!) I'm not angry with the doctor, they all have their different opinions on what works and this doctor has no idea of my history so how could he possibly give me any advice?!?! Won't be long before I have my op date.... :)

Tina.... 4 weeks is nothing!!! I'm really excited for you! It's a huge step towards getting that BFP!!!! Come on, let's get our BFPs!!! Whoop!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

Betty, did you manage a better night's sleep last night? Did the meds make a difference? 

My period is just about gone, YES!!! God what I'd give to be pregnant just so I don't have to have horrendous pains for 48 hours every month. 
I'm on a short day in work today, I'm only in until 10. It was hardly worth coming in really. It's Evie's parents evening tonight so the school is finishing early at 1pm.

I'm gonna finish at 10, go home and snuggle on the couch until quarter to 1 I think ahhhhh bliss! xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... That sounds wonderful!!! Wish I was still at home on my sofa! 
Yes, the mess helped however I still feel I have some 'pressure' in my stomach, can't really describe it other than I'm uncomfortable and feel 'full'.... Called the hospital yesterday to see if I have a date yet but no one has called me back yet :( I'm sure they're really busy but I just want to know! 

Wouldn't it be nice to not have a period for a year!!!!? Hopefully soon Tina!!! Have you finished taking the clomid now? Any side effects yet? Hopefully you won't have any my lovely xx


----------



## tinadecember

Glad that you're feeling a little better! a little better is better than feeling worse I suppose :) 

I still have 1 more clomid tablet to take tomorrow then it's the waiting game. Not really having any side effects. The only odd thing I've noticed is that I am going for a wee a lot... could totally not be down to the clomid though. 

right gotta shoot I'm off to pick my little munchkin up 

catch you later xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Let us know how Evie's parents evening went..... I'm sure she will get a glittering report!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning lovely ladies :):) 

Evie's parents evening went "okay" Betty. Some good points to take from it and some bad
Evie has a problem with accepting that sometimes she can't have things/do things/be in control when she wants to. She's always had an issue with sharing with other kids. I think it's probably because she's an only child and has never had to share before so she takes her anger our by hitting the other kids. So they've put a behaviour plan in place and she is improving so that's good!

She also said that she picks things up really quickly, she's getting a good grasp on letters and sounds and that we should be proud of ourselves because she's a polite and loving little girl. 

How are you feeling today chick? 

I take my last clomid tablet this morning eeek! xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Countdown is now on for you Tina!!!! When are you starting to 'get it on'??? Eeeeeek, this is all very exciting!

Personally I think that all kids are like that (well all kids I know!) my little girl has issues with sharing and she also likes to be in control.... Don't let anyone take that away from her Tina, I believe in allowing children to develop their own ways, obviously as long as they don't beat the shit out of other kids!
Funny story... Yesterday at nursery viv and two other children went into the toilet and emptied all the soap from the soap dispensers onto the floor and then cleaned the floor using all the paper towels, they then disposed of all the paper towels down the toilets which flooded/blocked all the nursery toilets! Now, I know she wouldn't have done this just for the sake of being naughty.... She would have thought it was a good idea to clean up! I thought it was funny but my sister, who is the deputy head of the school and who picked her up yesterday, didn't find it amusing!!!! Kids eh???

I'm just at the hospital waiting to see the urologist.... Still no sign of AF and I'm CD 38 now.... I guess there is no rush as I was told yesterday that my operation won't be until W/C 8th dec :( oh well, what can you do?!?!??


----------



## tinadecember

Betty,

the 8th of Dec will be here before you know it! It's less than a month away.. actually it's 25 days away!!! I wonder where the hell your period is! What did the hospital say? 

The consultant said to start BDing from CD10 whilst taking OPKs. He said on the day that I get a positive OPK I must make sure that we do the dance on that day. Common sense really! 

that story about little viv cracked me up! I can just imagine all the kids on the floor with soapy knees thinking they're doing an amazing job and that everyone will be proud of them haha ahhhhh <3 <3 Evie does things to try and help all the time. She won't let me pour her a glass of juice, she has to pour it herself, which ends up with more juice on the floor than in the glass but you've got to let them have a go!

I'm worried actually that the school are trying to turn her into a prim and proper little girl. I like that she has a little quirky side and that she isn't afraid to go out and get what she wants. I'd rather that than her be timid and afraid. 

I'm off to get my extensions fitted after work, I can't wait eeeekkk. Evie keeps saying that I'm getting rapunzel hair haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina I totally agree! Don't let the school change her! My sister is a teacher so I am in no way calling teachers but I think sometimes they want all kids to be exactly the same.... I want my child to reach for the sky and believe anything is possible, she can only do this if she believes in herself, people putting her down and telling her she is doing wrong will only knock her confidence. Viv is only 3, I say let them be 3 and enjoy life! It's the one time they have no worries.... Let kids be kids :) I really am a hippy, I would prefer her to be home schooled but I want her to also be able to be with other kids and enjoy the same things that they are doing!

Urologist couldn't believe I've only just been referred with everything that is going on.... I have to have a scan of my bladder and kidneys and a cystoscopy where they put a camera into the bowel and check that all is ok.... So nothing major there :)

Hope you get to have a lovely relax at the hairdressers Tina.... Or should I say rapunzel!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## tinadecember

HaPpY fRiDaY eVeRyOnE!! 

the weekend is finally here wahoo, it feels good.

Betty I knew that the hospital would say that, who in their right mind thinks that it is an acidy stomach haha. So did they give any indication of when these tests will be carried out? I know it all seems terribly scary but just think how worth it all it will be when your insides are working how they should be and you get that much longed for BFP! 

I got my long hair, I adore it <3<3 it took like over 2 hours to fit which was getting irritating by the end but every penny was worth it. 

What's everyone doing this weekend? I need to go into town at some point, it's my sister's 21st birthday next weekend so I could do with finding something to wear because we're off out for mucho drinkies! Apart from that... a snuggly weekend staying in my pyjamas as much as I possibly can 

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

hope everyone had a fabulous weekend!

Back to work this morning BOOOOO!!! :(:( Didn't do much over the weekend, went shopping to find something to wear for Friday and failed miserably. 

CD10 today for me, ovulation is expected in about 4-5 days time. Time to start that baby dancing. I need to buy some OPKs today too before I forget! 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry for being AWOL all weekend, had a pretty hectic weekend but was so much fun!!!

Tina, I LoVe your new hair! Looks amazing :) how are you feeling after the clomid? Any side effects yet??? Not long now before you can get at it!!! :sex:

I'm CD42 today and no sign of AF ;arghhhhhhhgggg!!! Also, this is defo TMI but I have a thick (quite yellow) CM, no itching or discomfort, do you think I have an infection after the miscarriage??? 
Still haven't heard from the hospital re: my new date, girls, it's gonna be the week before Christmas I just know it! I really don't want to be laid up in bed over Christmas and spoil it for my little girl, I will be so sad if this is the case :(


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you Betty! I love my hair but it's seriously heavy. I've had a niggly headache since I got them fitted but I'm hoping it's going to subside soon. Pain is beauty is definitely the case this time haha!

I feel fine after the clomid, no side effects at all. I've had cramping since last night like pre-ovulation achey cramps so I'm expecting it to happen in the next couple of days. 

Regarding the discharge, if it isn't normal for you then I'm guessing you will have some kind of infection. See your doctor before it gets any worse, I think a round of antibiotics should clear it up. 
I hope your date for the lap isn't close to Christmas :( I'll be crossing my fingers for you that it isn't! Nobody wants to be going through that at Christmas time. If they did say it was the week before Christmas would you ask for it to be re-arranged or just get it out of the way and hope for the best that you're not in too much pain? 

What did you get upto at the weekend? xx


----------



## tinadecember

Just took my first OPK of this cycle CD11 negative, only testing so early because the consultant said to test from 10DPO in case the clomid makes me ovulate earlier than normal xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... I ovulated about 3 days early on clomid so keep testing!!!!
The CM seems to have eased off today and I have no other symptoms so maybe it's normal after a MC (can't remember after my first MC) still no sign if AF, bloody typical!!!! I don't think I can re-arrange although if I feel that they wouldn't mind I may ask for the first week in jan.... No word from the hospital so god knows when it's going to be!!!

Shame you are getting headaches but you are right! Beauty is pain!!!! I'm sure it will subside soon, you are just getting used to them :)

I've had viv at the walk in centre today, she was so poorly today. They think it's just viral but she was asleep most of the day and is asleep in bed now which is just not like her at all, and she is complaining of tummy pains but really low down.... Doctor said she couldn't feel anything. :( bless her, I hope she is better tmrw xx


----------



## tinadecember

:( Hows viv feeling today Betty? It's awful when they're not feeling themselves isn't it. I think I'd rather be ill than see Evie ill. It takes it out of their little fragile bodies. It's coming to that time of year though where everyone gets sick! No doubt we will all have flu type viruses in a few weeks time. 

I remember Christmas 4 years ago, I remember it vividly because it was Evie's first Christmas and we were all sick with the flu. We didn't venture out of bed over Christmas and new year! 

Took another OPK this morning, still negative but I've got crampy pains and I feel a little nauseous this morning. Not much CM though and normally I have loads of EWCM around ovulation. Did you find that your CM dried up at all Betty? I'm sure I've heard it can be a side effect. 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes, Tina! My CM did dry up with clomid so I did something to combat this but can't remember what! I will google it for you..... Seriously, I would get at it now!!!! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, I took the cough medicine robitussin with the only active ingredient being guaifenesin. Google it..... I think I took it every day from about CD10 to after ov but I just cannot remember..... X


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello, just catching up on posts. Been struggling with work, mia and pregnancy headaches. Keep falling into bed at 7pm. Mother in law is staying too at the moment so more entertaining and running around on weekends too. Betty, I'd be challenging the nursery on how 3 3vyear olds managed to go unattended long enough to do all that in the bathroom. Lack of supervision makes for small people and mischief. 
Tina, everything crossed for your clomid trial. Chap at work is having twins, it's really amazing. Good luck! 
Betty can't believe the length you went to to trigger af. And yes, your gp is an arse.
Frisky, hope the move went well. Loved the ferret story. Hows joe settling in? Started school yet? 
Ab, I'm with you on home birth. My hospital experience was diabolical! No desire to repeat it.
Ok, bed time for me! Night!


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, lovely to hear from you missus! Sorry to hear that you're struggling with pregnancy symptoms :( How's your little bump coming along? Are you feeling any movements yet? 

Betty, thank you for that recommendation :):) we tried DTD last night and did succeed in the end but it was uncomfortable for us both because it seems that I have dried up! haha sorry girls for the TMI.. deffo going to have to do something about this situation. 

Took another OPK this morning but I'm pretty sure it was faulty, It took ages for the dye to run through the test so I'm guessing not to rely on it. I will take another one this afternoon when I'm home from work. 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Hope Bettys recommendations work Tina and that you get a positive opk soon.

Betty I really hope you get your op well before Christmas.

Hi Edinburgh, Sorry about the headaches. How far on are you now? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello Edinburgh and welcome back.... I'm so sorry you are having a really crappy time! Is it all just pregnancy related? Have you spoken to your midwife/doctor? It's rubbish the first few months, I really hope you start to pick up soon :)

AB, how are you getting on??? When is your due date??? I can't believe how close we are to Christmas, eeeeeeek!!! 

I ended up staying off work today as little one is still
Poorly and had a bad case of diarrhoea today (on top of her really bad cough and viral infection!) bless her, she is such a trooper.... 

Tina, have you got any preseed??? I would give that a whirl :) any sign if a positive test yet???


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: CD45 and still no AF?!?!?! Thoughts anyone? Has the MC thrown me out if sync??? X


----------



## ab75

Betty have you still not had a bleed since your strange bleed that was the miscarriage? Have your numbers went back down to 0? Just wondering as if not that could be delaying af! Have you tested since then? Sorry, just throwing out options.

I can't believe how close we are to Christmas either. I am due 6th Jan.

Sorry Viv is unwell, it's awful when they are sick. Hope she feels better soon xx


----------



## Bettyt63

No.... Still no bleeding since the MC.... My levels were at 8 and that was 4 weeks ago so it would have decreased to Zero within 2 days of that result so no idea what's going on! I could understand it if I had been quite far on but I was only 7 weeks and that's not knowing when I lost it, could have been earlier than this! Might call the docs next week see if they can give me anything :)

Eeeeeeek I can't believe how close you are to your due date! Lordy, where did that go??? How are you feeling about it all??


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

AB I can't believe you're in your third trimester already!! How quick has time gone, I still remember clear as day the day that you announced your BFP! Are you all ready for your LOs arrival now? 

Betty, I don't know what to make of the absence of your AF! I mean have you had any classic AF is due signs? Are your boobs sore? I really don't know what to suggest :(:( 

Still no positive OPK here... I've taken one a day since CD10 and every one of them has been stark white negative. Not even a hint of the line turning pink. I have had cramping though since CD10 like ovulation is about to happen so I don't understand. 

Of course I was expecting something different this cycle with the clomid so maybe 4 days of cramping is normal. I'm going to start doing 2 OPKs a day from today because surely it's right around the corner now! 

I'm off out tonight for drinks, it's my sisters 21st birthday! I'm so excited to get dressed up, drink cocktails and dance the night away. It's been far too long girls! I'm getting my dancing shoes on haha xxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks girls. It has went really quickly. I can't believe that I am going to be giving birth soon. It's strange. Obviously I know it's going to happen but just doesn't seem real. Got everything ready for him. 

Hope you enjoyed your night out Tina and aren't suffering too much.
Betty, any sign of af yet? Hope your lo is better xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How is everyone???? 
Hope you have all had a good weekend! Tina, how was your sisters birthday? Hope you has fun!!! I've been out all weekend as my friends from university have been visiting so we have had lots of fun (and wine, cocktails, vodka &#55356;&#57208;&#55356;&#57208;&#55356;&#57208;) :)
AB, can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone! It's mad! Are you all prepared for the home birth? Did you go out and get your cheap shower curtains and paddling pool?!?!?! :)

Well girl, AF arrived this morning CD 48, finally!!!! So I'm having a great time with a hangover and serious cramps!!!! All good fun hey? Hopefully I will get my op date this week! Can't believe they still haven't called me and I daren't call them as they think I'm some kind of crazy stalker!!! Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning everyone,

Betty, have you recovered from your weekend of cocktails and wine? I only did one night on Friday and that was enough for me!! We had a great night out, I was just getting started at about 1am and the bars started to close so we had to toddle off home. I haven't had Evie home all weekend, she's been having some grandma & grandad quality time so it's been really relaxing for me. 
Such good news that your AF has finally arrived yeyyyy!!!! 

AB, I can't believe you're giving birth soon either haha. Time has flew by, your little man will be here in a flash. 

So I don't know where I am with ovulation girls, I ran out of OPKs on Friday which would have been CD14 and I still hadn't had a positive OPK. I was rough on Saturday so didn't manage to get out for OPKs and then yesterday was manic because I went to do some Christmas shopping so still hadn't taken an OPK. We DTD on Friday night/early Saturday morning and Sunday morning and plan to do it once more tonight just to cover all bases. 
Today is CD17 so surely I have ovulated??!! I have sore boobs on the sides which is normal for me after ovulation. I think it happened yesterday but I can't be sure obviously because I didn't have a god damn OPK haha 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my GOD!! I thought I had been kicked from the thread then as I couldn't reply! Then realised I wasn't in mobile format! Haha

I'm so so sorry I've been awol... we have only just been reconnected to the internet. I've got to say, this has been the most stressful time of my life! We're still not fully settled , but getting there. Had a bit of a nightmare with this house, I've been quite, well very down about it all....but think that baby hormones are playing a big part. 
I've missed you all . 

Obviously I've got alot of catching up to do, so I will get cracking and have a read whenever I get time.
But I'm here and will NOT be gone that long again! 

Love you all Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ok, so I'm up to the page with the parsley going up bettys fufu!! Haaaaha betty! This is brilliant! the things we do! I'm so sorry you didn't get your Lap done...I need to read more pages to see if your rebooked in.

Tina! Yey to marks mobility going up! That's ridiculous you have to pay for the consultation and the clomid just because you already have a child! How unfair! Betty, did you have to pay too?? 

Ab, great news on the homebirth front, not long now :) 

Ok, I'm gonna read a bit more then sleep. Oscar is still getting up twice in the night. He's too big for his Moses basket now, can't believe how fast they grow Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ok...I'm now reading about ab giving birth on primark shower curtains!! Haha ab, you ARE so relaxed! I'm really glad you knew from the start what you wanted & looks like you are getting it!! How exciting.....think I'd be freaking out a bit, but that's just me! 

Tina! Yeyyyyyy to Clomid!! Great news! 
I saw your hair extensions pic on fb, they look amazing. Your one hot mama! 

I want to get extensions....I used to wear them all the time, Aaron hates them on me as he likes to run his fingers through my hair! But you feel more glam with long hair don't you? 
I don't even get time to brush my hair at the min....seriously, I have become disgusting, I need some glamour in my life! 

Betty, I'm starting back on jp tomorrow. When I'm settled more, I'm gonna start selling it again. My friend John Holowaty text me the other night saying j need to get started up again. He's one of the main speakers at the events, look out for him x 

Great news your lap is booked in now, I know it's later than you'd have liked, but at least it's getting done for new year hey? 

Oscar back asleep now....He's so cute, goes in his basket wide awake..I can hear him cooing & wrestling around getting comfy & then he starts snoring. He's really good at settling himself bk to sleep. Need to get the cot up this week though as I Said before, he's getting too big for the Moses basket. It's so sad....I don't want him to grow any bigger :( Haha Xx 

That's me done here now...I'll catch up more tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Just read about that doctors kind sympathetic words betty!!! 

What a massive inconsiderate PRICK!! 

Grrrrrrrrrrr 

Hugs to you xxx :hugs:


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

Frisky, yesssssssssss to you being back!! We have missed you immensely lady <3 <3 

How come you're having such a hard time with the moving? What is it that is getting you down? How many weeks is Oscar now?

He will be starting primary school by the time I get my BFP at this rate haha! He is one beautiful little boy though, you and az make gorgeous children! I love all of his hair :) I'm forever cooing over the pictures that you put on FB 

your posts have just had me laughing my head off because they've reminded me of all the crazy stuff we've posted over the past couple of weeks. Betty with the parsley up her foo foo though is definitely the best post EVER!!! 

So CD18 for me today, we DTD for a final time last night so now the waiting game begins. I have to go for my CD22 bloods on Friday to see if I've definitely ovulated. I'd love a Christmas BFP. My AF is due on 5th December, I think if I got a BFP I would wrap the test up as an early Christmas present for Mark. Here's hoping!

Betty, how are you coping with your AF? hope you're not too crampy xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina, I'm sure you will get your bfp way before the primary school for Oscar! 

He will be 10 week's on Thursday, I love him to pieces.


----------



## friskyfish

Pressed send too soon! Haaha....

We didn't get to view the house , so left it in my mum's capeable hands as she's an estate agent. She made it out to be perfect.
When we got here, it's far from perfect . It's dark, dated, the carpets are covered in stains & it has no underlay. The back yard is minimal & there is no storage space for our bikes, so they are just sat in the back room. I feel like all I've been doing the past month, is packing, unpacking and cleaning. I feel I've not had chance to enjoy my early days with Oscar as I have been so so busy...It's Been very hard. Plus I'm still suffering with my section scar. I've been referred to see someone about getting it redone, but a gynacologist?? Does that sound right? I just thought they dealt with foo foo problems, like parsley getting shoved up there and stuff!! ;) haha 

On the bright side, I got onto the landlord & he has agreed to getting 3 rooms recarpeted, they are coming this morning . 

I'll be ok...I just wanted a house that was all nice & ready to move into. I feel a bit pissed off at my mum as she made it out to be gorgeous. But I guess it was hard for her to view for other people, but I'm Still annoyed. We can move in 6 months again, but the thought of it fills me with dread. I miss our little house in fareham. 
I sound so miserable, sorry Xx 

How exciting for you to see if you have definitely ovulated!! Fingers crossed! Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

I've had to come off fb for a bit as I've offended my sister in law. That's different story all together! I'll tell you about it later! Haha Xx


----------



## ab75

Frisky, glad you are back. Sorry you don't like your new house. At least since you are in the area now you will be able to choose the next one yourselves. Just think of it as a stop gap until you get your dream home.
Has Joe settled back in at his new school?

Glad af came Betty, and ov for you Tina.

I ended up getting shower curtains from a £ shop, but they are really crap and thin. We have put them on the bed in case my waters break thru the night. I am going to get a couple of cheap shower curtains from Tesco or Asda at the weekend for using during labour. Still feels surreal. I have my 34 week mw appointment today to discuss the home birth xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ab, how did the 34 week appt go?? How fast has your pregnancy gone?? 

Joe's settled in ok, it's a bit of a culture shock as he had alot of freedom in his old school. He misses playing football. This school is that small, it doesn't have a field, so they can't play football :( I keep telling him that he will be able to play footie when it gets Warmer on the park across the road & in high school. 
He hasn't had to make friends all over again as it's the same school we left to go down south. I'm happy in the way, the kids here seem more like kids, like 10year olds should be. At his old School, some of his pals were not a good influence. It's hard....he says this school is 'no fun' which it probably isn't in comparison. But when he's asked, he says he is happy we are up here as he's near his grandma.Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky that's mad the way that your mum made it out to be fabulous and it really isn't. Do you think maybe she said it because she wanted you back home maybe? Good thing is though that it doesn't have to be a permanent thing and in 6 short months you can look at moving on. Did you get the carpets fitted? 

AB, I'm still finding this mad that you're gonna give birth on shower curtains in your house! You're braver than I am I know that much. I think I'd choose to have the baby in the bath if I chose to do it at home, lovely and warm! Though I expect it wouldn't work out that way when the contractions were in full force 

Betty I need some insight from you. When you was on clomid were your PMS symptoms more intensified? The only reason I ask is today I think I'm 1DPO and I have incredibly sore nipples to touch. I never have sore nipples! Is this because of the clomid? I don't wanna start cracking up by symptom spotting but it's happening already argghhh!!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hi Tina...I'm not sure, I think it's the fact it's so close to her & was the only 3 bed near Joe's school. She feels awful now, but I just don't understand why she didn't mention the state of carpets.
2 of the rooms are fitted now, the landlord 'forgot' to mention Joe's room, so they are coming back on Thursday to do that. 

How cold is it?? Not liking this cold at all! Need some new winter boots and coat. 

Tina.....as hard as you try, no doubt you will be crazy symptom spotting this month!! ;) X


----------



## ab75

Appt went well. mw is coming to see me on thursday or friday as I have to sign paperwork for the home birth. I just hope his birth is as straightforward as the girls,lol.

Thats good that Joe is back with his old friends.

Tina I hope that sore nipples are a good sign for you and not just clomid related xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!

Frisky, nothing is ever straightforward is it! At least though that you have 2 new carpets so you are getting there. Try and relax and enjoy the coming weeks my dear, it's going to be your little mans first Christmas :) :) have you bought him anything or are you not making much of a fuss this year? 

AB glad that your appointment went well! 

I've woken up this morning with horrible cramps. Right low down where I would get ovulation cramps. Of course I thought god what if I still haven't ovulated? So ran to the loo, checked my cervix but it's low and tightly closed. And I wouldn't have sore boobs if ovulation hadn't already happened because they're caused by progesterone aren't they which only releases once ovulation happens.

It hurts to walk and to sit down and if I suck my tummy in it feels uncomfortable. Nipples are still very sore but I'm thinking it's just the clomid being cruel. This is going to be a horrible 2ww!! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls.... God I've missed loads over the last 2 days!!! 
Frisky, welcome back!!!! We have missed you so much!! I'm sorry about the house, your mum may have been feeling the pressure getting you the house and just overlooked certain things, prob not to stress you out! In the end it's obviously really stressed you out but like the other girls said, it's not a forever home. You can move and I know moving is a PAIN but I bet you find an amazing home eventually :) 
What have they said about your c section scar? How could they have fucked it up so royally??? As if you don't have enough to deal with after childbirth! I guess gynaecologists have to do a lot of surgery in that area so have a lot of expertise in that area, hopefully you will get in sorted soon lovely xxx ps: parsley up my fufu was not fun and didn't even frigging work!!! Never again!!! 

Tina, I did have a crappy 2ww after clomid, had quite a few side effects but can't really remember what so will look through FF to see, I think you're going to really look at all symptoms this cycle which is totally normal, let's hope this clomid has worked and you get that Xmas BFP, that would be amazing!!! 

I do t want to jinx anything but I'm having a really 'pleasant' AF! I had one day of cramps and heaviness and now just a nice, medium flow with no pains?!?! Not sure if it has anything to do with the weight I've lost (over a stone now!!!) and the excersizing I'm doing? 
Ps: frisky, I'm loving JP! I have so much energy! I'm also going to an event in Bolton this Sunday (can't remember who's speaking)

AB, how did your app go??? Eeeeeek! Can you believe we are going to have another baby on this thread?!?! How amazing is that??? 

So I have finally got my operation date, whoop!!!! 9th December..... Eeeeeek! :) :) :)


----------



## ab75

Yay Betty , that's fab xx


----------



## tinadecember

Woohoo Betty that's awesome news!! You should definitely be feeling fine and in less pain by Christmas time and there's nothing stopping it going ahead this time either. I bet you feel super relieved. Well done you as well for losing all of that weight. A stone is quite an achievement so you should feel really proud of yourself. 
Good news all round with your AF being more pleasant than normal too! I know it sounds horrible but the same thing happened to me when I had a M/C. My periods were really heavy and painful every cycle to the point where I would have to take time off work but after the miscarriage my periods calmed themselves down and were no where near as painful. 

When are you looking at TTC again then Betty? I expect that you can't with this cycle because of the lap but are you getting straight back to it after that?

Ahhh I forgot to mention girls, my LO is being a donkey in the christmas play :) :) There's only one donkey and she came home from school yesterday and said "Guess what mum? I've got to carry a baby on my back in the christmas show and there's a really hairy man" so I said "A hairy man? what is his name?" and she said "Joseph" hehe I can't wait to go to my first ever christmas play. It's going to be a proud mummy moment xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Yes, I feel very proud of myself.... I mean, I was never a heffer or anything but really did need to shift that extra stone and what a difference it makes :) 
I saw that you got Evie a frozen glow doll, was it difficult to get? I've managed to get everything for viv now, she has a mucky mixture of toys but she has got everything she asked for and is well and truly spoilt!!! I think she is a mouse in her nativity but I'm not entirely sure! She said she had to look for cheese so I'm presuming a mouse, I told my sister (who is the deputy head) that I wasn't impressed!!! Think I will still be in floods of tears, I'm such a softie!!!

Yes, I'm glad I have my op date and it's not too far away, only difference is that it's not in my local hospital, I'm now going to north tees (bigger hospital) and have to stay in overnight..... It's all good though! My consultant told me that I will be very fertile straight after the op so to not waste anytime (I do love him) obviously no sex before the op, can't have a repeat of last time (still can't believe that happened!) 

Frisky..... What has happened with your sister???? Families hey? Who'd have em?? X


----------



## Bettyt63

AB, what did you get your girls for crimbo and are you all wrapped up??? X


----------



## friskyfish

Woo hoo on the op date betty!! That's not far at all. How exciting knowing you will turbo fertile afterwards!! Glad your Af isn't a horrific one. I truly believe all the juicing will be making a difference there. I can't believe you have lost a stone? You looked amazing before, you must look really good now! I got weighed at the docs 2 week's ago, it was in kg which I don't get...the doc said "Ohhh dear, not to worry, you HAVE just had a baby, you will lose it soon enough" So I was like "Oh my God, in stones....Just how bad is it?" She then told me I was 10st 2lb!! Haaaaha!! To be fair...My normal weight is around 9.5 stone and I was 10st 2 in my first few weeks of pregnancy, so I'm not too shocked! I just need to exercise as it's all flabby, I just haven't had the time or energy yet! I'm just going to set realistic goals...7lb first. I'd like to get down to 9st. Any less than that, I start looking too skinny.

Awwwh Tina, bless Evie being the donkey...that's too cute, no doubt you will cry your eyes out. I love Xmas...Joe doesn't believe any more :( but I've got it all to come with Oscar! :) 
We're not going mad on presents this year...Oscars a bit young, obviously we will get him a few bits but we will focus on Joe. Plus our washing machine broke today, it's been a long time coming, so we really need a new one. Will get one tomorrow, can't cope without one. And I really want tickets for the Courteeners, they go on sale this Friday! 
I bought Oscar the cutest Xmas jumper from asda today, I couldn't resist. He has his jabs later today, poor little dude. 

Tina, how are your symptoms doing? 

Betty, basically Aaron Started coming out with comments last week at how I was cuddling Oscar too much. I knew someone had said something as he's never said it before. Both his sister's have had baby's just weeks apart from me. To cut a long story short...they have been 'advising' az, one of his sister's doesn't even HOLD her baby whilst feeding, she props him up against cushions. The other one doesn't let her fella even pick their baby up!! Which is weird if you ask me. Anyway, I was fuming as I felt like they were judging me! But before I found out it was them who had said anything...me being me, put a rant on facebook about it! 
It wasn't aimed at them as I didn't know they had said it till after, but obviously they thought it was. I've since found out that zoe, Aaron's eldest sister, she rings him up whenever I put something negative on facebook!! Stupid cow! So I've took myself off....I DO wear my heart on my sleeve, but I always have. So Az & I were rowing a bit last week about it all, but we're good now. I tell you, tiredness doesn't half make you emotional & when someone criticises your parenting skills?? Aaarrrgghhhhhh!! Because az is new to this, he is seeing his sister's shit advice as being gospel! 
With Joe, I picked him up whenever he cried, which made things difficult as he always expected it...with Oscar, I'm far more chilled out, I won't go straight to him if he crys. But if he's screaming, tears and getting visably distressed, then of course I'll cuddle him to soothe him!! Also, my status got 50 odd likes! ;) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Wow.....that last post is a frikkin essay!! Sorry girls! X


----------



## ab75

How could you not cuddle a baby? ?!!! Lol they are the ones with issues in my opinion. 

The girls are getting frozen singing dolls, frozen jigsaws, frozen pj's and dressing gown, my little pony castle, dolls high chair and bouncy chair and baths, new doll each, Disney Princess's and princes, playdoh, princess dressing up dresses, beads sets, games, elc rosebud cottage, art stuff and I can't remember what else. Had a list on my tablet but my tablet broke lol. They are getting spoilt but it's Christmas lol. All wrapped up and hidden in the loft xx


----------



## friskyfish

Omg....your organization is making me feel nauseous!! Haha....I've not even bought wrapping paper!!! X


----------



## ab75

I need to be organised frisky, , could have baby anytime lol.
Remembered that they also have books and dvds xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, don't let ANYONE ever tell you how to look after your child. I'm sure you wouldn't anyway because you're a strong independant woman :) There's nothing wrong with cuddling your child, at least you will have a strong bond with him. I would be the same as you, you do what is right for you and let everyone else worry about their own problems. I suppose Aaron isn't in the wrong either, he like you said is new to all this baby stuff so I'm sure he is more than happy to accept advice from others about what is right and wrong. 

Betty, yes that doll was a friggin nightmare to get hold of! I should have bought it when it first came out a few months ago but I thought ahh I will wait until closer to Christmas WHEN YOU CAN'T GET ONE ANYWHERE!!! haha. I ended up signing up to this forum and asking if anyone knew anywhere in the Liverpool area where I could get one and a really lovely lady gave me her Argos reservation number because she didn't need it anymore. I had to travel about an hour to get it but I'm so happy that I have, Evie will be over the moon. And there's nothing better than seeing the amazed look on your kids faces on Christmas day. 

When is ovulation for you Betty? Will it be before your op or will you just catch it in time? eeeek it's exciting!!! 

AB, you are the ultimate organised woman!! I need to take a leaf out of your book. I mean I'm doing okay on the shopping but I still have a few things to buy.

Has anyone bought anything off amazon black friday this week? I have picked up a few stocking fillers. I've just bought Mark a black keys CD this morning. It was supposed to be 8 quid and I got it for a fiver. Then yesterday I bought Evie a cuddlupit. (cuddle-up-it I think it's pronounced!) It's one of those blankets with a hood in the shape of a rabbit and it has arms and legs. Was supposed to be 16 quid and I got it for 7! I like bargains :) :)

No more symptoms really.. just sore nipples but I am only 4DPO. 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god, frisky! Like everyone else has said, do NOT listen to advice like that! Don't cuddle your baby???? Whatever!!! It's so hard at the beginning, people offer their opinions when you are trying your hardest to do your best on very little sleep and emotions all over the place. You bring your baby up how you want, not your sister in law, or anyone else for that matter!!! You're doing a bloody great job!!
I can't believe you are only 10st2lb, that's nothing! That's what I weigh now!!! 

AB, you're so organised! I'm going to start wrapping what I've got next week so I'm all sorted before my op and then just a few bits to get which I think I will get online, it's payday tmrw so might see if I can get some bargains on Black Friday! :) :) 
I'm a bit out of sync with my periods but in theory I should ovulate around when I have my op so will miss this cycle but should ovulate early in the new year so fingers crossed!!!!! 

Tina, any symptoms to report???? When are you testing??? We could have a Christmas BFP! Too exciting!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

I agree with Betty, 10st 2 is nothing!! You are fine the way you are you don't need to lose any weight Frisky but if it makes you feel more comfortable in yourself by doing so then go for it! I think I also weight about 10st-10st 2 because I've put a few pounds on but my normal weight is around 9st 8. It's so difficult to maintain the same weight though girls! There are too many temptations around. 

No symptoms Betty, still have very sore nipples but like I said yesterday that could be because of the clomid. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a Christmas BFP. Even if it meant that I can't drink over Christmas. 

If we don't make this cycle then next ovulation will be around the 20th December so lots of drunken baby making over Christmas time. Win win really haha. 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, how are we all doing? Any more symptoms Tina?

Well....AF arrived for me today! Haaaaha can't say I've missed her. Bad pains, heavy flow! Back to normal. 

We got our new washing machine delivered today, ours has been out of action for 4 days ....I've got nearly a room full of washing to catch up on, never have I been more excited!! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

No more symptoms Frisky, in fact I have zero symptoms at all. I had sore nipples until about 5DPO and now they're gone. My boobs aren't sore. I just feel "normal" I'm about 7-8DPO today. 

Being honest I don't think we've caught the egg this cycle but it was only our first cycle on Clomid, there's still another 3 to go. I had my CD21 blood test on Friday to confirm ovulation. The results should be back within a week

haha Frisky the small things in life! I can't imagine having no washing machine for 4 days, my washing is ALWAYS piled sky high. I feel like I can't keep on top of it working full time. We don't have a tumble dryer so at this time of year the only way I can dry clothes is by putting them on the heaters. It's a nightmare!! 

Betty how are you feeling about your pending op? 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls... everyone's been AWOL for a couple of days, where areeeeeeeeeeeee youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu allllllllllllllllllll!!!!

CD26 for me today, AF is pending 2 days and counting. No preggo symptoms but no PMS symptoms either. My boobies don't feel sore in the slightest and I've had no pre-AF cramping as yet. Probably just jinxed myself there! 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck T xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks hun  How are you feeling? Are you nesting yet ready for your little man's arrival? 

1 day to go until AF!!! boobs still very not sore. No symptoms to report apart from niggly headaches the past few days and I was in bed and asleep by 7.30 last night! I've been constantly hungry too but that's probs because I'm a greedy cow haha xx


----------



## ab75

Lol, I have heard that some people think they are out as they have no symptoms on clomid, then get a surprise bfp. That happened to someone else I chat to on here first month with clomid.

I'm ok. Just waiting on mw coming to discuss home birth. Got myself clued up as she is saying from 38 weeks but I got details of a consultant mw who will authorise it from 37 weeks so I am ready to fight my case lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

That would be lovely if that was the case for me! It's weird though because I've been pregnant before and leading up to my BFP I had every symptom in the book so it's crazy thinking of being pregnant without any symptoms at all! I guess I'm not out until the witch turns up! 

Are you desperate now to get him out?? That means that if things go your way that you could have your baba in 2 weeks time!!! I know I say it all the time but I really am shocked at how quick your pregnancy has gone! 

I wonder how Edinburgh is coping, she hasn't posted for a while... surely she's approaching 20 weeks now if not already past that! 

xx


----------



## ab75

It has been a quick pregnancy I think.
Home birth approved from 37 weeks, no hassle, they agreed straight away.
I can't believe that I am going to have him so soon , eeeekkkk, lol, exciting.

Will you test or wait until you are late?

Edinburgh must be at least 20 weeks. I don't know how she manages, she seems to work very long hours. I take my hat off to her, I'm knackered by the end of the day and I am no longer working xx


----------



## tinadecember

:):) yey AB that is brilliant news! So how will it work? Will you go into hospital to be induced and then go home? Or will they come out to the house to start you off? Have you got a date? 

I'm not going to test, I've been left disappointed too many times! I end up testing then my period arrives a few hours later. So I shall wait it out :) 

She's due today by my calculations but she's been known to delay herself by a few days. Not having any symptoms of pregnancy or AF showing. My boobs are a little tender underneath but apart from that NADA! 

What's everyone up to this weekend?

I'm putting my tree up tonight! eeeekk. Finally getting into the Christmas spirit, I'm dying to get my Christmas scented yankee candles lit haha. 

Tomorrow I am off shopping, it's my birthday next week on the same day as my work Christmas night out so I need to find something to wear. 

xxx


----------



## ab75

I never needed induced with the girls. They were both early, waters broke with no warning. Zoe arrived 90 mins later and same with Zara but she took 50 mins so hoping for the same this time. As soon as I start I have to phone and the mw will come to the house. Will only have to go to hospital if there are complications. 

We put our tree up last weekend as we have family coming up tomorrow for an early Christmas meal. 
Taking the girls to Dobbies to see Santa tomorrow. I think Zara will be scared though. 

Enjoy your weekend. I hope af stays away for you xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry girls..... I've had a bit of a manic week and ran out of data on my phone so couldn't get on line at work..... Happy Friday everyone!!!!!
Tina..... Very exciting times, would be nice to get a birthday BFP, i have everything crossed for you xxxxx 
AB, I'm with Tina, your pregnancy has gone so quickly!!! So pleased you're having a home birth, lets hope it's as straight forward as the girls were...

My tree is up, we did it last weekend, shopping almost done and going to start wrapping this weekend so everything is all sorted before my op.... I'm missing two Christmas nights next week but its a small price to pay to finally get sorted xx

I'm so happy it's Friday! I have a really chilled weekend planned and I love that!!!! 
Have a fab Friday everyone, Tina...... Keep us posted and good luck....


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls! I'd be lost without you lot, you keep me sane! 

I will surely keep you updated of her appearance, if she hasn't arrived by Monday I will test though I am expecting that she will. 

Is your op on Monday Betty? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... Any sign of AF??? Any symptoms???? Eeeek! 
My op is Tuesday, I have to be at the hospital at 12 so it's not too bad, I have 2 weeks off work too, I'm rather looking forward to having a relaxing 2 weeks!!!! Can't remember the last time I did that!!! :)
Tina..... Keep us posted, I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies! 

No AF as yet and no cramping but it's still early days. If I ovulated when I think I did then I'd be 13DPO today. God how I wish I'd gone and bought more OPKs so I'd know the exact day I ovulated. I know my leutal phase is normally 12/13 days. 

No symptoms really, my CM is still creamy so that's good and my boobs are tender 

Sending you all the luck in the world for Tuesday my dear! I know everything will go just fine  are you feeling nervous? 

What i wouldn't do for 2 weeks off work right now!!! I've still got 2 weeks left in work before the Christmas break boooo!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

So are you officially late Tina??? When should AF have arrived for you??? Let's hope the bitch stays away and you get a Christmas BFP!!!!
I'm not nervous but I know I will be bricking it on Tuesday, I'm such a whimp!
Saturday night girls.... I'm chilling with my little girl, other half is out with his friends. Once cheeky chips has gone to bed I'm going to just sit and enjoy the peace, bliss!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Well my cycle can be anywhere between 28-30 days depending on when I ovulated but I think I ovulated on CD16 this month (completely going off my CM turning creamy again on CD17) and if that's the case then I'd say my AF would be due today so id class tomorrow as 1 day late 

Eurgh I properly hate all this!! I was in the asda before and I've bought super strength nurofen because I feel in my heart that it's not our time. 

I'm also looking forward to a chilled evening once Evie falls to sleep. She's watching the grinch in bed and with any luck she will be snoring in half an hour! Then it's movies and cuddles in bed I think! I love Saturdays 

You wouldn't be human if you weren't terrified on the day of your op! I swear I turn into a huge baby every time I get put to sleep. I can't handle it! But before you know it you'll be awake with rearing to go ovaries!! 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

I know how you feel Tina.... Is horrible getting your hopes up every month Nd then the huge let down when AF arrives, I have had such miserable moments during this whole process.... I don't think you will be going through this much longer.... Hopefully you will be dancing for joy very soon..... Just remember, if AF does arrive this is only your first month on clomid.... :) 

My little girl is finally in bed and I'm watching strictly.... Then I'm a celeb... God, Saturdays are amazing!!! I do not miss going out at all :) god I'm turning into such a bore!

Tina, I know I will literally be having panic attacks on Tuesday as I'm really a proper baby! But, can you imagine how I will feel after it's done!?!? No more pain (hopefully!!) and a sticky BFP!!! Bring it on!!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Exactly!!! Those few hours of worry leading upto the op and then a weeks worth of aches will be totally worth while :) I can see you having another BFP before spring time definitely! 

I second loving Saturday nights, I'm actually crying a little but inside at the thought of going out next Saturday when I could be watching the strictly semi final! It's too friggin miserable out there. You spend ages getting ready only to get rained on anyway!! 

CD30 today, no signs of AF apart from being really hot on waking up. And I'm starving. I'm hoping that if she is coming then she just shows her face today rather than torturing me 

Can clomid change the length of your leutal phase do you know Betty? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening ladies, sorry for my absence again, my mum has recently had an ankle replacement due to her arthritis, so I've been helping look after her. Awful to see her like this, she's so frail . Hopefully she will recover ok though & be up & about soon .

Betty, can't believe it's finally your op on Tuesday! You will be fine my lovely, let's hope this is the start of something wonderful, in form of a sticky bfp!! Xx 

Tina, oh my god, bet your climbing the walls. Any sign of af yet? I'm praying she stays away for you, but as betty said, it is only your 1st month on the Clomid, so don't be too disheartened if she shows. Xx 

Ab, your pregnancy has flown by, I admire how relaxed you are about the whole home birth thing. It's wonderful how you have had that in your mind since day 1 & will be getting it...Can't wait to see your little man. 

Xmas decs are up in our house...I made some Xmas cards tonight out of Oscars footprints, I'll post a pic tomorrow as they are mega cute. 
Oscar is growing nicely, he is now 12lb, a proper little chunk. He is amazing, developing into such a character. He started smiling last week. Aaron had a horrific hangover on Monday as we were at a christening on the Sunday, he ended up coming home at 9pm & throwing up in the kitchen sink!! Haaaha what a lightweight! 
Anyway, he was rough on the Monday, but Oscar gave him his first proper smile, so that made him feel much better, made his day. 

This is the first time this year I've not watched xfactor or Jungle...I have sky Christmas on permanently in our house! Haha Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, what days your birthday?? Mines the 18th...I'm gonna be 35!! 

THIRTY FIVE????????

How the F**K did that happen?? Xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck with your op Betty. Hope you have a speedy recovery and enjoy the time off work. 
Tina, hope af is still staying away. 
Frisky, I just hope he keeps cooking for another 8 days. Hope your mum is better soon. 
Yay for baby smiles xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

Frisky, my birthday is the 13th 6 more days to go. I can't wait you know just because I know Mark has got me some perfume and I am dangerously low... you know the point where you've used all of your favourites and you get to the point where you have to start rooting out the ones that you got as pressies but don't really like hahaha :) 

I love the whole footprint Christmas card idea <3 can't wait to see them I bet they're super adorable! Oscar is coming on so much Frisky! I love the picture you put on over the weekend of you both having snuggles. What I wouldn't give to be able to have snuggies with a newborn :( Not that I don't love snuggies with my 4 year old monster but it'd be awesome with one under each arm 

Sorry to hear about your mum dear, hope she's feeling better again soon

CD31 for me today. STILL NO AF!!! yes I am officially climbing the walls. I'd say that I'm 2/3 days late today. Checked my cervix this morning because normally before AF arrives I have pre-blood type stuff around my cervix but there's nothing but creamy white CM. 

Boobs are tender, yesterday morning I could have sworn that I felt nauseous but I pushed it to the back of my mind because I am trying my best not to think about it. Then this morning I felt it again... I hate this!!! 

I really don't want to test, I have 1 FRER in the cupboard... I'm gonna do my best to hold out until the weekend if she still hasn't shown. 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls...... How you all doing???
Frisky, hope your mum is ok.... She must be in a lot of pain! Sounds like you have your hands full at the mo! Awwwwwww bless oscar is smiling now, that's just too cute! I have to say, he is absolutely adorable and you look bloody gorgeous girl!!! 
AB, are you due in 8 days????? Jeez!!!!!!! I cannot wait to see your little baba! How exciting! 
Tina, still no AF??? My god, I bet you are going mad!?!? You're not going to test till this weekend??? That's miles away!!!! I can't wait that long :) :) !!!! I can't remember if clomid lengthened my cycle, I don't think it did actually.... I have everything crossed, hope this is it for you but again, don't stress if not, you still have plenty of time with the clomid :) :)
So my operation is tnrw, I'm all ready for it..... It's a long time coming, although I'm not feeling my 'best' which I hope doesn't affect anything.... I ended up in iur local walk in centre on Sunday. I got a paper cut at work on Friday and I've ended up with a really bad infection in my hand, it's was a mess yesterday and I was in so much pain! Doctor has given me a weeks worth of antibiotics and I've now got thrush!! Timing is just perfect! Anyway...... I will let you know how it goes as soon as I can.... Wish me luck xxxxxx :hug: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh God betty, papercuts are bad at the best of times, never mind it getting infected! Sounds painful x 
What time are you in tomorrow? I'll be thinking of you, good luck my lovely.......Oh & by the way, your picture has pride of place on our wall and gets so Many comments, it's the most lovely thing I've ever received xxx 

Tina!!! Holy crap! How your not testing is beyond me, weekend is sooooooo long!! I have everything crossed that this is it for you! 
That made me laugh so much about the perfume...I have a Jlo one which my auntie got me about 2 years ago, it's my emergency scent which is hidden away collecting dust. It's probably gone off!! Haha 
My Armani code is on its last legs, so I may have to dig it out! Haha Xx 

Ab, you must be so excited :) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Here is the Xmas card Xx 

How CUTE!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







CAM03207.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky..... That is just too cute! What a good idea! I can't believe how organised you are..... Everyone is going to love that :)
I'm actually quite proud of myself this year as I have most peoples presents and all of Vivienne's presents are wrapped and it even have a few cards wrote out, this is so unlike me, I'm normally shopping on Christmas Eve and people normally done even get a card off me!!! :) I must be growing up or something! 
I love Calvin Klein perfume.... I wear CK1 all the time, I absolutely love the stuff! I'm also down to my last few drops and my terrible back up perfume (sorry if anyone like this) is davidoff cool water, yuk! 

I have to be at the hospital at 12 so I have this morning to chill and get sorted.... I'm really nervous, more so than last time. I'm going to ask them to give me a Valium before I go to theatre, eeeeeeek!!! 

Tina..... What's your current status???? Xxxx


----------



## ab75

Frisky that card is sooooo cute.

Good luck today Betty. Hope all goes well and you have your bfp soon. 
I am 36 weeks today so actually due in 4 weeks, but I am allowed a home birth from 37 weeks so hoping he stays put for 1 more week.

Any sign Tina? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, how are you? Hope everything went well, big hugs beautiful Xx 

I've only bought one present, I'm not panicking..I've told family not to bother with, just to get the kids a little something, I can't afford to even get az anything this year. We have spent so much money moving & getting house straight. My main priority is Joe, as he won't be getting anything of his dad or dad's family this year. Oscar is too young to care.All he wants is milk! Haha..I'll still get him a few bits though. 
Christmas day we are just chilling at ours , then spending the evening at my sister inlaws. 
I've got my first night out planned on the 28th with the girls.....I'm already thinking of what to wear!! It's been about a year since I got dolled up for a night out. I want tan,lashes, red lips & heels so high I go dizzy!! :) Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls!!!!! How is everyone! I'm currently lazing in hospital as we speak! I feel ok, in a lot of pain but they are giving me morphine, happy Betty!!!! :)
Not sure what they have done to me, I think the doctor should come round and tell me today???? I have no idea, I'm happy to just lay here in my relaxed state! Will keep you all posted xxxxxx

Tina....... Any news?


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Betty I was just thinking about you! Good news that you're fine after the op and back on the mend. Is the pain what you expected or did you think it would be worse? 

I'm sad to say girls that my AF got me. CD2 today... cramping is so bad and really heavy flow. Not a happy Tina :-( Like I said though I knew in my heart that it wasn't our month so I don't feel particularly shocked or anything. 

Going to start temping again this month because I only have a rough idea of when I ovulated last cycle and I need to start being precise so we can nail this shit!! 

Frisky, that card is bloody gorgeous! You are so creative, you and Betty are fabulous at all this creative stuff. I'm seriously useless, I don't have a creative bone in my body. I never was any good at arty stuff in school :( It's wonderful as well that it's something you can keep forever. When Oscar is 21 you can get that card out and show him how tiny his size 12 feet used to be haha! 

AB, any signs of this baby arriving yet? Hope you're keeping well missus 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh I'm sorry Tina..... That's a bit shit! How many cycles of clomid are you doing??? It won't be long before that spermy gets to that little egg!!! 
The pain is not excruciating, only when I move. I feel sick and faint more than anything but I guess that's off the anaesthetic and will pass soon.... I'm
Just glad it's over with, I was so nervous yesterday.... :)

X


----------



## tinadecember

sending big hugs! It's horrible when you're feeling groggy and sick after anaesthetic. When are you going home? You'll have to get your little lady to look after you until you're healing :)

I'm on 4 cycles of clomid.. last night I had a little cry and begged Mark to ask his mum to borrow us the money for IVF. I think I just felt a little overwhelmed because my period had come and as you well know it really starts to fuck you off after so long. I just want it all over with now, do you know what I mean? I just want my baby :( 

I think if after the 4th cycle it hasn't worked then we will definitely try IVF. 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina.... I really feel for you. It's totally shit and unfair. We are desperate for our babies when there are people out there who get pregnant and don't even want a baby..... It's so sad. I feel your pain. You know, if the clomid doesn't work then go and get a loan, IVF is less money than buying a car. Sod the money!!! 

I feel much better, still waiting to see the doctor but I'm quite enjoying myself. I'm being waited on and getting free drugs! What's not to like??? I could stay here another night no problem!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## ab75

Lol, loving your attitude to hospital life Betty. Hope you start feeling better soon.

Sorry af came Tina.

My home birth kit arrived today, Just have to keep him in for 6 more days then I get to use the kit xx


----------



## Bettyt63

That's great AB!!! What happens if labour starts before then? Will you need to go I to hospital??? Let's hope little munchkin stays put so you can use your shower curtains and paddling pool!!! :)
I'm still in hospital, I'm going home at some point tonight though which is good news the only thing that I'm a bit pissed off about is that the surgeon didn't look at my fibroid, I think he forgot that he had added this extra procedure on and for some reason it was missed! Everything else has been done but no-one can tell me exactly what was wrong inside as they need to speak to my consultant as the notes aren't totally clear.... A little fruatrating but not the end of the world. I've enjoyed my first time on morphine and ready to get back home..... All in all a good experience! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwh Tina, sorry af got you my lovely...onwards & upwards to next cycle, it's very rare for chlomid to work after the first time. Big hugs to you Xx 

Betty, it's strong that morphine isn't it? I had it after my section & felt lots of love for everyone around me! Haha 
How long will you be in for? Keep us posted Xx 

Hows Edinburgh? Hope she's ok, it's been terrible weather where she is I believe. 

How cold is it? Az is on call this week, he had to go to east Wales at 11pm last night after nog getting home till 9pm. He was home for 5am. Luckily he had today off work, but I've not seen much of him as he was in bed for most of it. Hopefully he won't get called out tonight. 

Did my first set of stomach crunches today.....fuck me it hurt!! Haha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes I'm enjoying the morphine.... They've told me I can leave at some point tonight so that's good!!! 

I'm surprised you are up for doing crunches after what you have been through, how is your c section scar doing??? Any better???


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, we must-have posted at the same time! Haha Xx 
Can't believe they didn't check fibroid?? What happens now then? I hope everything is still ok Xx 

My scar isn't that sore anymore. It did hurt doing crunches though...I've gone so flabby,I need to start something, there just aren't enough hours in the day. 
My section to look at, is horrific...they have really messed it up :( I got a letter from the surgeons saying they have received my application for funding off my doctor & I will find out in due course if I can get it redone. Fingers crossed I can, as it's getting me down Xx


----------



## Xstwx

Good Evening Ladies, 

I would love to join this group if thats okay? At the risk of sounding like a stalker I have read through all of your posts and feel like I already know you all! Congrats to all of the BFP's and FX and baby dust to all of you still trying! 

So now I don't get stuck as the stalker let me introduce myself, I moved over from England 3 years ago to North Carolina, I had one son who is now 8months old, I was in an abusive relationship when I got pregnant on the pill and left. I have now found the man I truly feel is the love of my life. He has taken us in, when I was four months pregnant and I have never looked back! I have come off my pill a few months ago and we have started TTC#2. I had a very light AF a few weeks back but I'm starting to go a little crazy, I want to know where I stand with everything, I think I am making symptoms up in my head&#8230;.I know it's too early in this game for all of that but I can't help it! I am currently CD35 I think. 

Anyway now I have written a essay and sound crazy I hope you ladies will let me join this wonderful thread and are all having a wonderful evening! xx


----------



## tinadecember

Welcome Xstwx  *waves* of course you can join this thread, the more the merrier! What cycle are you on TTC number 2? Sending you lots of good luck for this cycle

Betty, did you end up finding out any more info on what was wrong inside? I agree morphine is like heaven! I had it when I had my heart surgery and was on it for pretty much 5 days straight. It's safe to say that I can't remember a thing, apart from being away with the fairies haha! 

Frisky, good on you for starting those exercises girl! I have been trying for 4 years since Evie arrived but my motivation is at zero. I don't believe personally that my stomach could be toned up now. It's not fat or anything, just a bit jiggly haha. 

Still cramping pretty badly even on CD3. Eurgh, this period needs to just do one already! I spoke to my mum last night about feeling like we've hit a brick wall and she thinks that I should talk to Mark's mum. His mum doesn't even know that we're TTC... she's probably thinking bloody hell why aren't they having any more kids?!?! I kinda feel though that it's not my place to speak to his mum, just like I wouldn't expect him to speak to my mum about it... What do you think girls? 

Anyone got plans this weekend? 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Welcome xstwx ( I may just shorten this to Xs) Haha x 
Your on a great thread here, you can literally share anything with us girls! 
Congratulations on TTC with the love of your life after what sounds like a tough time with your ex. 
How long are your cycles usually & when is af due? 
We all make symptoms up in our heads, your not alone there. X

Tina, how was evies trip to gullivers?? It's great there 
As for telling marks mum, it's entirely your choice. You may find it easier with a bit more support. You will probably find they have not even questioned you getting pregnant, it's just your conscious of it more because of what your going through Xx 

How are you betty? 

I'm a bit down tonight. Joe dropped the 'hate bomb' on Oscar tonight :(
It's Been hard as az is so busy at work, he's hardly home. I'm not spending hardly any quality time with Joe. He Said tonight he hates Oscar and he feels like a ghost in the house as I don't notice him :( 
I'm trying, but I must try harder....I'm so tired, by the time az is home and I've sorted Oscar, I just want to sleep . I know it's hard for Joe, I'm just struggling to keep him happy.
Az is furious he Said what he did, but he's not seeing the bigger picture and considering Joe's point of view. We have no help here....My mums laid up and Aaron's mum just hasn't bothered with us. I'm annoyed as she does loads with her other grandkids Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How is everyone???
Frisky.... I'm sorry to hear that. It must be really tough for you not having az around all the time.... Joe is at that difficult age so his emotions are prob all over the place (gotta love those male hormones!) you're doing your best so please do not beat yourself up. I'm quite sure you have tried everything, do you think getting him to help you out would make him feel more involved?? Like maybe making him in 'charge' of something so he has his own little tasks? God, it's so bloody hard! Chin up, you will get through this like you have everything else!
AB.... How's that baba doing???? Not long now, I can't believe it!!! So exciting xxx
Tina, how's the AF? Hopefully you're through the worst of it!
Anyone doing anything nice this weekend? I'm doing nada! It's been lovely, I've been trying to relax although I find it very difficult to do nothing.... I've ended up wrapping all the presents. I feel totally fine, I'm quite surprised. My main pain was from the trapped gas they pumped into me, that's a killer! The surgery itself is no problem, I've had worse period pains!!! :) looking forward to another week off whoooooop!!!
Welcome xs :) :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend :) :)

Frisky, sorry to hear that Joe dropped the H word :( I'm sure though that he hasn't said it because he means it has he, I bet he loves his little brother to the end of the world but it's just difficult for him too because he's always had all of your attention. 

You're doing a brilliant job! Considering that you've moved house, had issues with your scar, your mum's been sick. You deserve a bloody medal woman! 

Betty, good to hear that you're starting to feel better! I told you you would be right as rain in no time at all. Did you hear any more on what they found inside? 

AB any signs of your baba? 

I had my birthday this weekend girls, Mark bought me some lovely gifts. I got Chanel perfume (which is my absolute fave!!!), a Marc Jacobs perfume and loads of makeup. I feel truly spoilt and blessed to have a wonderful family around me <3 

Went out for drinks on Saturday night and toddled home in Mark's socks because I couldn't handle wearing my heels anymore hahaha! I can't actually believe that I made him take off his socks. Had a sore head yesterday but had to go to the shops to get Evie a cardigan to wear with her little dress for her school Christmas party today. 

I was gutted that I had to come into work, I really wanted to get her dressed up and do her hair pretty. Damn these 6am starts!!! 

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

It's 5.10am and I've already been in work for half an hour... what road is my life going down at all?!?!?! 

I think I might have an infection in my belly button girls.. yesterday I noticed that my belly button was really sore to touch and the tissue feels quite swollen inside. I can only describe the pain as the same pain you would get if you touched an open wound. Like a smarting pain every time I touch that area. So I went to the walk in centre, waited for 2 hours to be seen to be told that there's nothing wrong. Well there clearly is!! I couldn't even sleep on my stomach last night it was that painful. 

Gonna book in with my own doctor today.

Ordered my OPKs yesterday, haven't started temping though because I am getting up at mad times anywhere between 3.30-6.00am so it wouldn't be accurate. 

xx


----------



## ab75

Tina, why the hell are you in work at stupid o'clock??
Hope you can get a doc appointment. 

37 weeks today, allowed home birth from tonight. Whoop whoop. So glad I made it this far xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh congrats AB!!!! Yeah!!! Not long now.... So exciting xxxx

Tina, sounds like an infection! Have you got a piercing in your belly button??? If not it seems strange you would be sore there unless you have been poking around there??? Did you get to see your doctor??? Do you have anything coming out of the area where it's sore (puss, blood etc...?) hope you get it sorted.... I can't believe you start work so early, I really don't know how you do it! I just could not get up that early every day. Could you change your hours for even one day so it would allow you to take Evie to school or just to have a morning of not getting up so early???? X


----------



## tinadecember

AB that's great news!! Have you had any signs of your little man making an early arrival yet? Would you rather he came before Christmas or not? 

Betty, I went to see the doctor and he said I have an infection. I am on antibiotics for a week which finish on Christmas Eve just in time for the festivities to begin haha. I haven't got my belly button pierced and I haven't been poking around so I have no idea what has caused it. It wasn't weeping or anything like that, just quite red and painful. I already feel a little bit better this morning after just 2 tablets :) 

I wish I could change my hours! The work that I do has to be done before 8.30am so I couldn't come in late even if I wanted to. The nature of my job is everything has to be done early in the day. It sucks massively but it pays the bills! 

How are you feeling now Betty? Have you been enjoying your time off work?

xx


----------



## ab75

I thought that he was coming yesterday but everything eased off!! Never mind,lol. I would like him to be here for Christmas but just a waiting game now. Midwife was here yesterday delivering drug pack and I am 3/5th engaged.

Glad you got antibiotics.

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Bettyt63

AB..... Eeeeek! Were you getting labour pains yesterday???? Keep us posted!!! Are you going to video the birth? I really wish I had more photos, videos from my birth but I don't even have one picture of me with viv after she was born :(


----------



## tinadecember

AB how exciting!!! I will make a prediction and say that he will be here before Christmas day. 

I also didn't get any pictures of Evie's birth. I kinda wish now that we had took a video of the birth, as gross as it sounds it's also the most magical experience ever and since I was so doped up on diamorphine I barely remember much of it haha 

So I jinxed myself with the "my belly button wasn't weeping" I woke up this morning and I thought my belly button had exploded :( :( It's weeping pretty badly now, I guess though that's just the infection making its way out. GROSS!!! 

I spent last night building a wooden dolls house, I had a phone call yesterday morning to say that we had won it in Evie's school raffle. I was going to save it and wrap it up for Christmas but she also had a nasty fall in school yesterday and has cut her forehead and nose so it was the perfect thing to cheer her up. It's lovely! a great big dolls house for a £1 raffle ticket. Can't be bad :)

xx


----------



## Xstwx

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry to introduce myself and then disappear! Had a whole load of end of year things to get done before Christmas and then we had a nasty surprise with my Step son and his living environment! Gotta love the unexpected stress before Christmas! 

So I have only had one AF since I came off the pill and that was the beginning of November and nothing since&#8230;.I never thought I would want AF to show more than now! It is so frustrating and OH has no idea bless him&#8230;. He keeps asking me when I am going to give him a baby! 

Tina-Happy Birthday even though it is a little late, I hope you had a great weekend! 

AB- Good Luck with the baby, I hope everything goes smoothly! 

Betty- I hope your feeling better after your surgery! 

Frisky- My Step son yelled that at me the other day, we have joint custody of him, His mother told him to tell me that he hated me and then I might leave, Slightly different situation but still hurts to hear it even when they don't mean it or understand it! 

Thank you for the warm welcome Ladies!!


----------



## ab75

Thanks xstwx. Just waiting. ....impatiently lol.
Gotta love ex's!! My stepson hardly talks to me now as he has been told so many lies. Shame as we used to be so close. 
Good luck with af. Hope she hurries up for you xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, how's everyone doing this weekend? Chocker busy I imagine getting all ready for Christmas!! 

AB any more signs of pending labour? 

Ovulation is due any day now for me, had a very very light pink line on an OPK this morning. 

Frisky, how did your birthday go? And your date night? Hope your 3 men treated you like the princess you are! 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, sorry for absebce, been rushing around like crazy trying to get ready for Xmas!

Tina, hope your belly button is better, how random x
Betty, did you find your phone? Must have been a messy weekend! Haha How are you feeling?? What's the next step for you now? 

XS My son has said things like that to my husband, so I can totally sympathize. His dad poisons his mind against us. It's pathetic. X 

My birthday was good thanks, went for a tapas with Az, his sister collected us so we could have a few drinks. We got Oscar from his mum's on way home, got him to bed.....Then sat drinking vodka & listened to some tunes. Great night, horrific Saturday....was Ill all day, ewwww so not worth it! But no doubt I'll be doing it again! Haha

I got a letter last week off the medical board, saying I've been refused the funding to get my scar refashioned :( Really upset to be honest, as it's horrible & it's not my fault. I've been back to the doctor to appeal the decision, so we will see. I'm not going to hold my breath though. They just see me as a statistic, they haven't met with me to discuss it, they haven't even seen it.

Is everyone ready for Xmas? Think we are pretty much. Aaron wants us to go to his sister's on Xmas night, I really don't fancy it. Joe will not wanna go as he will want to stay at home with his toys & who can blame him?? I like to snug in Xmas night as I'm usually knackered & full...the last thing I want to be doing is getting ready to go and drink and EAT more somewhere else. I sound a right scrooge don't I? Haha

Ab, any news?? Good luck my lovely, can't wait to see him.

I went to see my cousins baby yesterday, 7lb 11 and she's tiny next to Oscar, this makes me quite sad. Aaron is also putting his cot up now, so tomorrow he will be sleeping in that......whhhhaaaaaaaa he's growing too fast!! Xx


----------



## Xstwx

Hey Ladies, 

I can't believe it is Christmas in just a few days! I have spent the last few days sick with a nasty chest cold and rushing around trying to get everything done! We are off to my Mums tomorrow and then OHs family on Chritsmas day! Busy Busy! I hope everyone else is all ready and able to relax and enjoy!! 

I have had minor cramps and achey boobs on and off today, I'm hoping thats a sign for something&#8230;..Whatever it may be at least a sign haha

Frisky I'm sorry they won't redo your Scar, Hopefully your appeal will get you somewhere! It sucks to want something so bad and feel completely ignored with it! Fingers crossed for you! 

AB, I hope your doing really well!!


----------



## tinadecember

Happy Christmas Eve beautiful ladies!!! Sending well wishes for everybody on Christmas Day, I hope you all have the best day possible because heck we've been good girls and deserve it haha! 

Frisky, I'm disgusted that they've refused to redo your scar!! So are you telling me that they can practically sew you back up however you like and you're expected to be okay with the results? I think you're doing the right thing by appealing it, sending you good luck 

Xstw, any more symptoms of AF arriving my dear? Are you feeling any bette after your chest cold? 

CD16 for me today, ovulation is definitely happening. I had an almost positive OPK yesterday and then a definite positive today and awful cramping! We've done the baby dance twice today. Mark must think all of his Christmases literally have come at once haha

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls sorry for bring AWOL but I've been hectic......

Just want to wish my wonderful BnB buddies a very merry Christmas.... I love you all :) :hug: 
Enjoy tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## ab75

Merry Christmas. Hope you all have a fab day xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Merry Christmas girls! Hope Santa brought you all some lovely gifts and you had the best day possible xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Hey Ladies!!! I feel so bad for not coming to say hey! at least! Betty i'm so sorry for everything. Lots has happened. I feel so bad, I am so busy in nursing school. It really keeps us busy. I had clinicals this past week and let me tell it's really hard to see what people go through and sometimes how patients are treated. My first day one of my patients past away, nothing like watching something so sad, yet you have to stay so strong and not show emotions. It's really hard. I felt so bad for the family. I come home to love my family and kids and to know I'm thankful to be with them each and everyday. 
As far as ttc goes, Im really disappointed it's going on 4 years. However, there's a time and place for all events, (I'm trying to keep telling myself) when all else fails, I just keep pushing along. I really feel out of the loop here and with friends that I've had to say "no" too for ladies night, these past months have been so rough with school, and kids. 

On another note, we might have another daughter! Might not have came out of my vagina, but we are waiting to see what happens. I'm over the moon, however, the mom doesn't seem like she's too happy. Will see what happens in court, however if the balls rolls, we will fight to have our visitation rights. :) I"m so happy, my daughters room is ready for her and everything. 

How are you ladies?


----------



## Bettyt63

Merry Christmas ladies.... Hope you all had a wonderful day!!! Mine was lovely, I was on the vino by the end of the day so have felt rotten all day today, not so good!!! My little girl enjoyed herself and was very pleased with her presents which is the main thing!!!
Want1more!!!! Welcome back my lovely, how the hell are you???? Wow, you have a lot going on!!! What is happening with getting a daughter???? Have you adopted/fostered??? How is your little girl? Has she recovered from her illness? I hope so......

How is everyone else??? No AF for me yet, CD 34, I expect that I'm out of sync from the laparoscopy, it's just a guessing game of when she will arrive now.... :) oh god, I really hope that I will get my sticky BFP in the next couple of months :dust:


----------



## wantjust1more

Hey Girl! Tired of school, ready for it to be OVER... really enjoying this break! 

My little girl is still hanging in there, she is seeing a kidney doctor soon, they found blood in her urine which she's had for awhile, I demanded antibiotics to keep me sane, and they finally did something after I got angry over everything. I hope she can get better, at least she can pee now without crying. Her brain is still in "limbo" they won't do anything and I can't seem to find a good doctor here in NM. I don't know what it is. Scares me everyday. 

Well, before my time (married time that is) DH was 16 and apparently was being a teen haha. A women came 9 1/2 years later wanting something, and we did a DNA and sure enough it's his little girl. I was actually over the moon. DH had no idea, and was really in shock, his emotions are everywhere. This women wants him there for the little girl and DH is so confused because he never met her. However, if we end up paying child support/back pay, we are entitled to visitation and he's fighting for it and more. I'm so proud of him. I secretly can't wait. ;)

As for my cycle, i'm on cd 22 and not feeling nothing, absolutly nothing. Usually boobs are hurting and all, and this time nothing. I don't know whats up.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! 

Want just, lovely to see you back on the thread. How has your Christmas been? 

Betty any sign of your period showing? 

AB has your little man made an arrival yet? 

5DPO for me today, no symptoms apart from sore nipples which I had last cycle from the clomid 

Just about to get my face on then me and Evie are off to do the food shop whilst marks in work 

I think I'll make him a lovely dinner for when he arrives home 

Any plans for new year anyone? We're spending it with my parents just having a quiet one 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Tina.... Your cycles are whizzing by!!! Where is the time going?
AB.... We are desperate to know if your little fella has arrived!!! Keep us posted xxx
Want1 I'm glad your little girl is better... What have they said it could be??? It's good you are happy about getting a new daughter, I doubt not everyone would react in the same way so good for you!!! 
No sign of AF, CD38.... I guess it's from the lap but I might do a sneaky test at the weekend :) 
I have two parties to go to NYE and I really can't be arsed! It just doesn't bother me at all!!! Too late to get out of them now! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Happy new year to you all :) :) :hug: hope you all celebrated in style!!! Although I hear frisky was in bed at 10pm! Lol!!!
Well, mine wasn't great :( my cousin (who I love dearly and is basically like a sister to me) told me last night that she was pregnant.... Now, of course, I'm delighted for her and it's going to be amazing but I felt like my heart had been ripped out... She wasn't trying and has only had sex with her hubby once (in 2 months!) i held my emotions in until me and OH left the party then I just burst into tears and this is probably the worst bit, my OH have me a load of verbal abuse, telling me how ridiculous I am and that I was going on as if someone had died! He said he couldn't believe I was jealous of her and how I am a total drama queen.... He was a bit tipsy by this point but that's no excuse.... I am still so upset about how he went on and how insensitive he was :( can anyone give me any advice because I feel so bloody miserable :(
Sorry, totally depressing first post of 2015 xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls, 

Oh bloody hell Betty :( I was in the same situation last week. We went to the pub with friends and one of the girls wasn't drinking and that's when she announced that it's because she's 10 weeks pregnant. I felt like someone had kicked me right in the ribs but of course at the time I had to appear over the moon for her. I asked if they had planned the baby and she said no, and that she hasn't got a maternal bone in her body. Life is unfair! 

I think men in General can be rather insensitive about TTC. Every time I get upset mark reacts the same.. Have you both spoken about it today? We will get our babies sweetness, I feel that this is our year 

You're right, my cycles feel like they're flying over. About 5 days to go until AF is due then we would be onto our 3rd out of 4 clomid cycles 

Nipples are still sore so that's a good sign but nothing else to report. Pretty emotional too, had a little cry last night on New Years and I don't even know what for. But that could be down to PMS so I'm not reading into it 

AB, has your little man arrived?? I'm taking the silence as a good sign! Xx


----------



## ab75

Happy New year to you all. Nope, I'm still impatiently waiting. 
Been in prodromal labour since xmas eve.
Sorry the announcements upset you both. You will have your babies by next new year xx


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm feeling a bit better now, me and Chris are speaking (kinda) I guess I did come across a bit 'over the top' but I was just gutted for myself, 2 miscarriages in less than two years and nearly 3 years trying is taking it's toll :( 
I'm so pleased for my cuz but god, it's gonna be hard for me watching her pregnancy blossom.... I need to snap out of it, I've been absolutely so sad all day, god I sound like such a horrible person don't i?!?!?? My AF is still not here either, I just want her to arrive so we can start TTC again :) 

Tina, yes, your time on clomid is flying by!!! Jeez!!! Do you feel any different this cycle??? I've just ordered a load of ovulation sticks, not that I know how to use them properly!!!! 

AB, what is the little fella like making you wait??? What does prodomal labour mean??? Never heard that before??? How you feeling??? Excited??? Nervous!!! :) xxx


----------



## tinadecember

That's good that you and chris are talking again Betty, on the other hand me and mark are totally NOT talking 

Had a massive argument this morning over booking a bloody holiday so we've barely spoken all day. I took my anger out on the poor Christmas decs, they're all back up in the loft now until next Christmas, it feels good to have the house back to normal but Evie was really upset and said she wants it to stay Christmas haha bless her 

You're not silly or pathetic for being upset! Damn we sure as hell deserve to get upset every now and then. We're going through A LOT of shit, it drains us emotionally, messes with our heads, turns us into TTC obsessed maniacs!! On a serious note though Betty I'd be shocked if we didn't get upset.. It's tough, we just want our babies. 

The only thing that's different from last cycle is that I've still got sore nipples at 8DPO.. Last cycle they went back to feeling normal after about 6 days but they're hurting more than ever. I feel like a raging hormonal bitch too, like I could either have a breakdown and just cry my heart out or scream my lungs out

I dunno! I guess time will tell 

AB... I'm with Betty, what the hell is prodomal labour? Is it slow labour? Either way can't have been comfortable for you going through it all over Christmas time!! Did the girls have a lovely Christmas Day? 

Xx


----------



## ab75

It's contractions and cramps etc, like labour that has started and stopped again about the same time every night.
I'm just impatient to meet him now. 
My cervix is on fire lol so I'm hoping it's a sign that he is almost here xx


----------



## wantjust1more

So, cd 23 comes around and I start to "bleed" , well what I thought is AF... today it's STILL just spotting. Idk what is up. But sometimes it's red, sometimes brown, sometimes just gooie mixed with color stuff. I don't know what to think. 
Anyone have this? I don't even need a tampon or pad maybe just liner for the gooieness... 
should I bother called my doc?

Betty, I would be mad, I mean dh used to tell me stuff about how I need to give it up. Then the kids started asking and saying they miss the babies, so now he keeps telling me he's ready. Maybe he wasn't. Isk. But he's really ta king the months harder now. I think he TRULY wants a pregnancy now. 
I think it's a normal reaction to go through and a defense we have..


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

Want just, has the spotting continued or has it come to a stop? I wouldn't like to guess what is causing it because there's tonnes of reasons as to why it could happen! Of course if it continues then call your doctor to check that everything is okay 

Clomid is evil girls... Once again it's tricking me. About 10DPO today, nipples have been sore since ovulation day and aren't subsiding. Then today the nausea has started. I've been a wicked, horrible bitch the last 2 days too. My patience is barely visable

We've made a decision today to book a family holiday for Christmas time. We're flying out to Tenerife on Christmas Eve (we being my parents & sisters) so of course this has to have an impact on when we can TTC. We will continue the clomid for 1 more cycle as that way if we were to get pregnant our baby would be due at the end of October at the latest so we could take him/her with us but if we carried on trying then got caught then it could be dangerous to fly. So if no joy after our next cycle we're having a couple of months off. 

We need a holiday! Desperately... For my sanity haha! 

How's everyone doing this weekend? 

Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Tina it stopped... so I started the spotting Monday and it's stopped yesterday I would post a pic, but idk.. it's light and only when I wiped... today I'm 17 or 18 dpo... I'll post my test soon..


----------



## wantjust1more

I believe it's faulty... sucks because I don't want to go out and get another test.. I'm just going to wait I guess. :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-03 09.30.16.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## tinadecember

Glad to hear that the spotting has stopped! Yes that test definitely looks faulty. Have you been having any pregnancy symptoms? Xx


----------



## wantjust1more

no nothing... usually before af my boobs are KILLING me and i feel "wet"-- We dtd to see if we could bring on af, and nothing. I don't know what the spotting was and why it was 5 days. 

I pee alot, tired. but thats normal for drinking coffee, and water.


----------



## Bettyt63

Want1!!! Not too get anyone's hopes up but, you're symptoms are sounding VERY positive!!! I say go out and get more tests ASAP!!! Keep us posted, fingers crossed for you!!!
Tina, sorry you're feeling shitty :( I believe my hormones were elevated too, it's not a great mix!!! When is AF due for you??? A holiday sounds so bloody good right now! How would you feel putting TTC on hold for a couple of months? I think I need a holiday, I am quite depressed about this whole having a baby business :( totally feeling sorry for myself! Need to give myself a huge slap!
AF arrived for me this morning and I've felt pretty good all day, they told me my first AF would be quite painful, well, the pains have started, my ovaries feel like there on fire! All good fun xxx

Tina.... If you fell this month or next month would you still go on holiday and take bubba with you....??? How nice to be on holiday somewhere warm on Christmas Day xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Betty- I ordered some online, I really don't want to go out anywhere, but if i do, I will. Just worried about the spotting. I don't know what to think or say... Kinda nice for my app to say "did you forget to log your period" lmao!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Tina- Clomid is cruel to me. Not saying it's too everyone, but man it made me have symptoms that i could not stand. I always thought i was pregnant. Just hated it. I went all the way up to 200mg at one point.


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, yesss for your AF finally arriving! 2 weeks to go girly and you can get back on the TTC wagon!! My AF is due id say between tomorrow and Wednesday. She was a couple of days late last cycle so that's why I'm saying Wednesday. 

Yes if I got pregnant now we would take the bubba with us. It's like a normal British summer in Tenerife in December so it wouldn't be too hot for a baby. We're both okay with putting TTC on hold for a couple of cycles. I think if we don't get a holiday this year we are going to end up in the looney bin ha! 

Want just, I'll be keeping an eye out for you testing again! Sending you good luck my dear xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes clomid can mimic pregnancy which can be pretty frustrating (although I only managed one cycle on it!) Tina, hopefully you won't need to be on it for much longer xx I'm with you on the holiday! I think we should book one, viv starts school in September which means after that we will have to pay a fortune :( I'm still looking at lanzarote maybe in May/June..... :)
AF quite painful but not as much as I thought it would be.... I'm excited to get trying again, whoop !! :dust:


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies!, found my kindle under Joe's bed, in all the Xmas madness it went missing haha ! How's everyone? 

Welcome back just wanting! :) Xx 

Ab? I am dying to hear about your little prince & if you've had him yet, I hope your ok?? X

Betty, that sucks about your cousin, not that she's pregnant, but the heartache of how she wasn't even trying when you have been through so much. It's such a shit feeling. Men can be insensitive, az used to say to me "stop being a dick, our time will come" it used to really irritate me. Obviously I can't say anything now as he was right, but I still remember the utter frustration & sinking feeling. X

Tina, has your af arrived yet? Your cycles seem to be going really fast? Holiday sounds amazing, I so need a holiday. 
Seems we all had bad words with our men over the festive period. 
Az went out at 3.30pm to watch the footie on boxing day.....he was on call so 'wouldn't be drinking' last I heard from him was at 8.30pm saying he would be home soon. Then nothing....Didn't answer my calls or texts. I text him at 2.30am telling him our marriage is over (bit dramatic I know) thinkin g he would get in touch.

5.30am he came home!!!! *******!!! He had been to a pub where his mate was DJing, then back to his for a house party, then fell asleep in his kitchen . Needless to say Saturday was no fun. He managed to get cover for work but didn't think of telling his wife!! Idiot, I was so cross! I don't mind him going out, it's just when he doesn't get in touch , he did this when I was pregnant, he doesn't learn. 

We're fine now, I went out the Sunday with girls , but was home for a reasonable hour. And yes, NYE we were asleep for 10pm... losers! Haha
We are going to a club night in Feb, DJ Paul Taylor is on in a club near us. I'm scared , I'm too old for this shit!! Haha 

Oscar is teething at the min, little grump keeps waking through the night the poor thing. He's really strong now, developing a fantastic little personality, every day he amazes me. He's growing so fast X 

When is every one back in work? I can't wait for Joe to go back to school, he's getting bored. We need some routine back in our lives Xx


----------



## ab75

Morning everyone! !
We've been looking at holidays for next year. Think we're going to go to Florida. I suggested Disneyland Paris but dh said that he would rather pay the extra and go to Florida. Going on a forest holiday in june to a cabin.

Still not had this baby. I am fed up today. Having false labour almost every night. I am ready to meet him now xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Frisky, ab! How are you two ladies!!!! Been so long snice I've popped in. Hope things are well. I'll have to read and catch up :)


----------



## wantjust1more

So question... 

Doctor prescribed me testosterone 3mg, because apparently all women have to produce some. 
I just remembered that around dec 19th ish I forgot to take them... Could this cause the missed period? 

The doctor when he prescribed them, said that, it takes while for them to work because they are tablets that go on the side of the check and have to dissolve.


----------



## Xstwx

Hi Ladies, 

Happy New Year and I hope everyone had a fab Christmas! Ours was kinda crazy but then again trying to mix two very different families will always have that outcome! 

So this sounds so so stupid but AF finally showed a week or so ago up after a 45day cycle, But I feel pregnant, I know I can't be but it's driving me insane, still not able to get regular and now feeling pregnant, I'm bloated, I have a nasty mood on me and I'm exhausted with on and off sickness&#8230;&#8230;What in the world is going on :( 

OH got kidney stones a few days after Christmas which was horrid, I think he is finally on the mend thank goodness! 

Sometimes I really don't think men think, They are missing that filter and they are clueless as to why your mad/upset! 

AB I hope your lil man shows up soon for you!! Nothing worse than waiting! 

I hope everyone is doing good and ready to be back at work and some normality :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!

Back to work today for me, sad in one respect because I love being off work with Evie and not having to get up at 4am but I'm also glad because it's good to get back to normality and stop eating hahaha! 

Didn't sleep well at all last night. I went to bed at 9pm hoping to fall asleep straight away. I was still awake at 12.30am :-( and my alarm went off at 4am. I feel like the walking dead today! I don't know why I couldn't sleep... I felt so hot. I had the windows open and no duvet on, mark was shivering! I'm sure this clomid is messing with my body on so many levels! 

12DPO today, nipples still very tender to touch but that's my only symptom. No signs of AF showing just yet but she didn't show until 14DPO last cycle. 

Frisky, I also don't have a problem with Mark going out for drinks but I think it's a case with men in general that once they're in the pub with a pint in their hand that they don't give their woman a second thought. I always ask Mark to just give me a simple text so that I know he's okay... does he??!... NO!! NEVER!! then I look like a crazy mad wife for ringing him. 
Good to see that little Oscar is coming on well! He's pretty quick for teething bless him! Evie didn't have a single tooth until she was 10 months, I didn't think she was ever getting teeth and I'd have this gummy 4 year old haha! 

AB, I don't envy what you're going through... well I do.. but I don't if you know what I mean! I wish he would just decide that's he is ready though and make his way out for you. I think if we were to choose between disneyland paris and florida I would spend the bit extra and do florida. If you're going to do it you might as well go all out! 

Wantjust... have you done another test? 

xstwx... have you done a test? Don't forget you can have a period and still be pregnant.. maybe do one to put your mind at rest. Sorry to hear about your partner! There's something about the Christmas period and being sick, our LO had 2 sickness bugs in the space of 2 weeks! 

Betty, how are you my dear? Has your period eased at all? Get a bloody holiday booked!! Everyone needs a break xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Happy New Year ladies! Yes, I'm still alive. Everything just kinda got too much before Christmas. It doesn't help that I don't have my own computer and my new phone doesn't like this website. OH was sitting exams most of Dec so I was on permanent Mia entertainment when I was home, MIL came for a two week holiday on not much notice and my own mum collapsed at work because her gall bladder went bang almost causing multiple organ failure. (She's fine now.) All good and exciting. it's just manic and it's non-stop and when I get a minute I go to sleep. I kept thinking I'd catch up with all the posts here over Christmas and between catching up visiting relatives and a damn head cold the holiday flew by and it's back to work today! 

So we had a blizzard the day of my 20 week scan in December and despite being soaked to the skin and freezing I did make it to the appointment and it's a boy. I'm delighted, especially as we can't really have any more after this one. I'm 23 weeks now and huge! 

Want1 I'm sorry you still don't have the answers you need for your daughter. I agree with the ladies that you're attitude toward your new daughter is miraculous and goes to show what a wonderful, giving and strong person you are. 

Betty, I'm so glad that you had your op - I know you were really stressed about the procedure. Did you get answers about why they didn't look into the secondary procedure for you? I think men deal with TTC stress and disappointment through avoidance, to such an extent that I don't think it even computes for them how it affects us emotionally. After all, we're sensitive to all these miniscule changes in our bodies month to month. All they can really do is eat well and ejaculate and I think that leaves them feeling a bit out of it and somewhat sidelined. Alcohol never helps with being articulate over emotional subjects. You're not a bad person because you want a baby. You're just in a difficult situation and that's what's upsetting you really, think of it that way instead of in terms of jealousy. 

Tina, just lovely that you've booked your holiday for this year. Just remember to be strict with yourself if you decide to take time out of TTC! We were supposed to do that from July-Oct but then thought, 'what the hell, it's just once or twice, we won't catch' and now low and behold, this baby is due right at the start of OH's first year exams! 

Frisky, don't let anyone tell you how much to cuddle your child. That nonsense really pisses me off. Everyone reads a book or two and becomes a convert of a particular way of thinking. I purposefully don't read parenting books. Do what feels right. You can never love a baby too much. It's so bizarre, when I had Mia the weight fell off, all 3 stone of it, until I got to 10st2. Then I just got stuck. I'm normally 9-10ish and it's the last half stone that's a pain in the toosh. If you normally keep fit you can excuse yourself from being a 'January Gym Bunny'. 

Ab - where is this baby! If I was you I'd be just about demented! You have to let me know if you get your home birth and how it goes. I've asked for one as my hospital experience was awful last time and we live right over the road from the hospital anyway. 

Hello to Xs and again, hope you all had a lovely holiday and New Year. We should definitely try to work in a 7DPO thread get together in 2015! And I have a bunch of ovulation predictor strips and HPTs that are free to a good home if anyone wants them. You can PM me somewhere to post em to. 

I'm about to start shifting off some of my baby girl stuff. A friend gave me 5 bin liners of boy clothes in all sizes and took me about 8 evenings to sort them all and get them put away in my attic. I'm frightened the weight of baby clothes is going to bring down my ceiling. Yet I'm hesitant to get rid of all Mia's stuff as a little voice says what if the sonographer made a mistake - could be expensive if I get rid of everything girlie and have to start again!

OK, OH wants his laptop back and I need to drum up the energy to play with Mia for a bit. Trying to give her as much 1 on 1 attention as possible before button arrives.
x


----------



## ab75

Congrats on the boy Edinburgh. 
I am about demented now. I need him to come out now.
I will definitely let you know. Petrified now of going 2 weeks over and not getting my home birth xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Well Took another test and BFN--- so will see when af arrives.. oh well i don't know what the heck is going on but damn this is so frustrating-- i'm going to request provera!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello, hello!!! Edinburgh..... I'm so happy for you, one of each how lovely!!! God, I can't believe you're 23 weeks already!!! That's gone so bloody quick!!!! How are you feeling (other than running around like a mad woman!) you really do a lot! Will you ever be able to not do so much?!?! I love that you put men only have to eat well and ejaculate!!! Might remind Chris of that next time he pisses me off!!! Lol!!!

It's good to know all our men are a little bit 'arsey' at times.... I'm not alone on that front! Frisky.... I know where you're coming from. Chris does that all the bloody time! Says he is going to the pub for 'a couple' them rocks home at 3am and hadn't answered a call or text from me! :) all good fun hey girls!!!

Want1, how come you have been prescribed testosterone? Have they done blood tests to check your levels??? Clomid is prescribed to increase progesterone so it's strange that they have now given you something that would counteract the progesterone???? 

Xs. Welcome back.... Have you tested again??? Do you normally have such long cycles??? 

My AF is pretty harsh but I totally expected that and I'm just glad she is here so I can crack on with TTC again, whoop! Let the craziness begin!!! Girls who are still trying, I've just downloaded an app on my phone called 'female fertility' is basically fertility hypnothearapy which I'm going to start listening to in a night before bed. I did it during my pregnancy and it really helped. Won't do any harm!!! :)


----------



## Bettyt63

AB.... Meant to say... Have you gone over now??? What is your cut off point with the home birth??? I'm sure you have tried everything!!! Sex? Pineapple core? Getting on all fours and rocking? Birthing ball??? Ahhhhhhh I remember all that very well.... :) xxxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Betty-- Well he gave it to me becuase he said that it was low, so he prescribed me 3mg... I'm so confused. I was scared to take it but now i'm thinking it really jacked me up. I'm so sad, and confused. This just totally sucks balls.


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi want1.... I'm sure your consultant knows what is best for you and has therefore prescribed you the testosterone, personally I would just ask him what all your levels are as it seems strange that you have been prescribed clomid (which is used to promote progesterone) and now you have been prescribed another hormone that is the complete opposite to progesterone.... It's more for your own clarity.... :)

I'm tired today.... LO was up 3 times in the night, Tina.... Does Evie still wake up in the night? I'm seriously sleep deprived, she wakes up most nights :( I have broken sleep almost every night :( boring!!!


----------



## wantjust1more

Betty, I have an appointment on Friday I will ask him and see what he says ... thankyou for explaining, because when it comes to hormones I am confused...
I did ask him if the testosterone would make me miss a period if I was inconsistent or didn't take them regularly and he said no testosterone doesn't have any effect on a period un less I was taking an estrogen so now I'm confused on why my period is acting up... ugh so frustrating girls...


----------



## ab75

Yes Betty, today is my due date. I can go to 42 weeks for my home birth depending on growth. I have a growth scan on thursday and I am shiiting myself in case they say I need to be induced.
Had pineapple, curry, sex, EPO capsules, bouncing on a ball, walking. Getting castor oil tonight. Been cramping all day but nothing is happening. I am just wanting him here now xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Exciting times ab! Hoping he shows up shortly and you get the birth you hope for.


----------



## ab75

Thanks Edinburgh. I am hoping the castor oil does the trick and I would rather try that than induction meds. Plus if I get induced I can't have a home birth xx
How are you? Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Excited but also terrified of the birth. Didn't have a good experience last time so I'll do everything to have a home birth this time. There's no info available up here on home birth, did you get any?


----------



## ab75

Frazer was born at 00:56 on 7th Jan. He is 10lb 7oz of perfect boy. Had a few niggles so mw came out at 1130pm to check me. Said i was still 3cm so i started pacing the floor. Had a few pains as he was back to back. Labour was 26 minutes. No pain relief. No stitches. We are so in love with our gorgeous little boy. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

:) :) :) AB what wonderful news to wake up to!! congratulations sweetie! Lovely name and what a good weight! 

Can't believe how quick you push them out though haha, good thing really that you did have a home birth because I doubt you would have got to the hospital on time. How did you find doing it at home? Would it be something you would do again?

I was back to back with Evie, it hurt A LOT and the midwife did say that it's considerably more painful than normal labour. 

My AF arrived yesterday girls, 1 day late... I took a pregnancy test too like an hour before she arrived. Why does that always happen haha!?!?! 

That's it for us now for a few cycles, I think we would rather not take a newborn on holiday with us and also don't want to be too pregnant to fly. It's not a decision we've made easily. I feel so fucking guilty, especially since Evie asked me again last night "mum when are we getting our baby?".... why is none of this easy?? I've never felt more grateful to have her in my life <3 sometimes I think what the bloody hell would I do without this little one to keep me going. Christ I feel like tearing up just typing this :( 

It was 5 years ago to the day yesterday since our 12 week scan for Evie, the first time we saw her little beating heart! How time flies :) 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god!!!!! AB!!! That's wonderful news! How quick did that happen?!?! Well done you're a bloody hero, that's a whopping weight! Congratulations to you my lovely, pls post some pics as soon as you are able..... Sending you lots of love :hug: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... I'm sorry AF arrived for you.... I feel exactly the same, it's just a bit unfair and I struggle some days.... I'm finding it pretty tough at the minute, I feel a bit desperate which annoys me! We will have our time soon enough my lovely.... In the mean time, get some co codemol and a large bar of chocolate and enjoy :) xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm with you on the desperation betty! I even feel like I'm hyperventilating sometimes thinking about it haha there's nothing wrong with being desperate for something... Especially a baby! 

AB any piccies of your little man? Bet he's beautiful xx


----------



## ab75

Pics in my journal ladies xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Just absolutely brilliant AB, well done! That is truly amazing. Castor oil is the champion then!


----------



## ab75

I couldn't get castor oil. All natural xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Well done AB.... How do I look at your journal???? I'm not tech at all!!! How is the little fella??? Was your home birth everything you wanted it to be??? Did you end up using the shower curtains! Lol xxxxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Congratulations!!! That is so awesome!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Can you post a link to your journal AB? does anyone else do a journal?

I started one when we first started TTC but never carried on with it, kinda wish I had now! I suppose its something to look back on when you do get that BFP! xx


----------



## ab75

If you click on the "2 princesses and a little prince" in my signature that should take you to my journal xx


----------



## wantjust1more

Tina, I do one to, my link is posted.


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh AB is he beautiful! Little chunky cheeks  

I might read your journal from beginning to end! I suppose it's like a little story isn't it xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks. He looks really chunky in the pics but small in real life. Good luck reading my journal lol. It's mostly full of nonsense haha xx


----------



## wantjust1more

So, 
He didn't do a urine test because I already told him it was neg. On Wednesday. So he thinks I had a annovulatory cycle?!?!
anyhow, I don't agree. 

So he gave me progesterone shot that would onset a period IF i was not pregnant. 
And, 
Just got done drawing blood for pregnancy. (find out Monday with results) 

That was all over an hour to say "poo poo on you"... 

I'm going to drink a glass of wine, and cry. 
I hate these doctors. This is the same doctor that "misdiagnosed" my Miscarriage, but this city sucks, and they really push birth control. 
So, guess i'll wait.
Af should arrive Next Friday if there is not a pregnancy. 

*still left in the wind"


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh wantjust, sorry to hear that you're going through tough times :( I think you know your own body better than any GP does. Do you feel pregnant? 

Hope everyone had a great weekend! I spent the whole weekend doing absolutely nothing... this may sound amazing to some people but I found myself wanting to pull my hair out. I get bored really easily and I'd rather be on the go and keeping myself busy than lay off on the settee all day! 

I have to go and see Evie's teacher after school today, I was sent a letter on Friday asking if I could pop in for 5 minutes for an update on Evie's progress since her shaky start and that they're really happy with her! :) :) :) 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls... How is everyone! Want1, keep us posted with your results, sorry that you are going through this, you must be so frustrated!!!! 
Tina, I'm the same, i get bored if I'm not doing much!!! I had quite a hectic weekend but it was fun, I'm full of cold so feeling pretty rubbish :( 
I'm cd10 today so it's almost time to :sex: I'm starting to get my hopes up already! Must keep calm!! 
AB..... How are you my lovely? Your little fella is gorgeous!!!!! You must be thrilled! How are the girls with him???? Xxx


----------



## wantjust1more

Good morning ladies-- Hope you all are doing well, and what a wonder Monday to start! 
I woke up thinking again, staying positive. This is so hard to do right now knowing if I'm pregnant it's a phone call away. 
I'm in denial and trying to just know that my body could have just jumped off for a sec. However, ladies we all know our bodies. (this is what keeps me with hope) In the past 4 years ttc, I've NEVER been 12 days late, (unless pregnant) I've taken so many home remedies, and crap, even with that (clomid, femara, 5 iui's, hcg trigger) I've been "regular" meaning between 24- the last was a 32 cycle day period. 

By the doctor saying I didn't ovulate (yes, I know this is a possibility) but he also said that when I had a period two weeks apart i didn't ovulate as well... Not sure what information to believe. 

My gut is "something is up"-- I've been tracking my body so well being 12 days late... just really blows me out of the water!!! 

Tina- What makes me second guess is USUALLY with pregnancies, I get a clear face. Mine has mild acne. Dh said "hun, not EVER pregnancy is going to be the same".... 

Girls... I'm so nervous, maybe because I think "it's too good to be true" :(


----------



## Bettyt63

Want1..... Any update????? Have you done any tests at home or are you just waiting on your blood tests??? Fingers crossed for you! I hope you finally get that sticky BFP, you have been trying for SO long :dust: god, let's hope we all do soon, I feel like I'm going out of my mind! This is crazy!!! What does everyone else do to stay calm as I feel like I'm having a pretty rough patch at the minute, I feel so miserable and I'm having a hard time trying to pull myself out of it :( never thought in a million years I would be in this position! See, it's not even that bad! I am lucky enough to have a child! I should be counting my blessings! Rant over, sorry girls....
Want1, keep us posted.... Fingers crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck want! !

Thank you ladies. Frazer is amazing. He is such a good baby. Sleeping and feeding well. We all adore him. The girls are always wanting to hold him, help change him etc.

You will have your babies soon, I know its hard when you think that it is never going to happen, but it will. 

Edinburgh, the whole home birth experience was amazing. I would recommend it to everyone. So good to have first snuggles on my couch and get washed in my own shower etc. Girls saw him when he was only about an hour old. It was just perfect xx


----------



## friskyfish

CONGRATULATIONS AB!! He's bloody gorgeous, love the name, it really suits him too. I hope you are both doing well......Massive respect to you for your quick delivery and zero stitches! You ARE wonderwoman! ;) 
I had no idea you could do a journal on here, kind of wish I had done one now.I class this thread as my journal though! Haha 

Sorry again for the absence, my days are rolling into each other, I'm losing track. I'm having trouble with my mum being immobile, she had a full ankle replacement a few weeks ago, it's wearing me down girls. I'm sure she is losing the plot a bit. She's really down about the the whole thing, but it's bringing me down....everything I say or do, she brings it all back on her and her foot....I can't explain it, it's really exhausting.

Anyway,,enough about that, how's everyone getting on? Tina, great news about evie, bet your so relieved, bless her. 

Betty, how's things with you since the op?? I tried getting you a sales pitch in fb the other day, my friend was asking about JP....but other people got in there like vultures! Haha 

Tina , what round of clomid are you on now? 

I'm really sorry betty your feeling down about it all, it's a horrible position to be in, but just remember you ARE moving forward with it, you have been through alot, but I'm sure it will happen for you soon, big hugs to you xxx 
I would really love us all to hook up before you get your bfp' s though so we can drink! Haha ;) 

Justwanting..where are you up to ? When do you get results?
Edingburgh, how are you getting along? I hope you have slowed down & taking it a bit easier Xx 

I'm awake as Oscar woke up and has only gone bk off.....we thought he was teething, but the hv checked and couldn't feel anything , she reckons he's having a growth spurt. I think he is at the beginning stages of teething, his gums could be throbbing. He has the rosy cheeks, dribbling and fist permanently in his mouth! He now weighs 14lb 12oz around the same amount of weight I'd like to loose! Haha Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh I forgot to say, my appeal to get section scar redone has been declined. Going to fight it further, how can they make these decisions without even meeting me or seeing my scar? It's ok for the nhs to do a botched up job, but not ok for them to fix it?
Az thinks I'm being ridiculous, as no one can see it anyway. Well I can see it & HE can see it, I hate it X


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

Frisky, we have stopped the clomid because we've been our holiday. If I carry on with it and get caught pregnant then it could be dangerous for me to fly. So we've made the decision to stop TTC for a few cycles and then when we do start again and if I did get caught I would be okay to fly. 

Betty... I can sympathise with you 100% dear :( as we all can in this thread. It definitely starts to get you down after a while and I know you're probably sick and tired of hearing "it WILL happen" because it doesn't make you feel any more optimistic about the situation but I do strongly believe that we will get our BFPs. Whether it be in the next 6 months or in 12 months time we WILL have our babies. 

want just .. any news?? xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies! My new year cold started clearing up then came back with a vengeance today! I had to do one to ones with my whole team sounding like a cartoon character with a box of hankies on hand. Funny a bit i suppose but I'm kinda done having NO immune system. And it's snowing and Baltic up here, not helping with the spirits. I think 70% of the Scottish population gets SADS and doesn't know it &#55357;&#56875; winter needs to be over! 
Betty, want1, Tina, you ladies are so strong and wonderful energetic mums to boot. Want1, i really hope you get your good news. I had one of those damn annovulatory cycles last year and it did my head in. Was convinced i was pregnant for 3 weeks in spite of countless tests. Our bodies are amazing but also a bit scats at times, especially if you're under some stress with your daughter. 
Tina, so great to hear evie has settled in now. Frisky, how's Joe settling since the move? Watched What to Expect when You're Expecting and i think I'm the woman from the breast feeding shop! I call bull£*-\ on the whole pregnancy glow thing. I have piles and stress incontinence and i hate maternity bras. They should teach these lovely side effects to 16 year olds as a contraceptive! Might be effective... The end result is worth it but pregnancy can be damn embarrassing. I think i told my immac story here, i found it in my shower bag the other day and decided to pass till the cold's gone. So come on, january cheer ups, embarrassing pregnancy/ttc stories? X


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls.....
How is everyone? It's freezing here up north.... I think the snow is on it's way!
Frisky, how can they decline re doing your c section scar when they haven't seen it?! That's ridiculous! I would try and appeal if I were you.... Sorry your mam is a bit down, is she not able to walk around yet? It must be frustrating for he being stuck in if this is the case... I know what you mean when you say it's bringing you down too, unfortunately my mother makes me feel depressed most of the time.... Try and take a step back, you can only do what you can do... Hopefully she will be back on her feet soon and back to her old self xxx

Want1..... Any news on your results????? Hope you get some answers x

Edinburgh.... Can't believe you're still under the weather, your immune system must really need a boost! Have you tried juicing for a few days??? It works wonders!! 

I'm feeling pretty crap myself! Full on head cold and now I have ear ache and it's all blocked... We are supposed to be DTD but last night I had to go to bed as I felt so ill.... It's not really going to plan!!! Let's hope I perk up otherwise there will be no chance of a BFP this month! :(


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: not sure what I would do without you girls.... You keep me sane! I've felt pretty miserable these last 2 weeks but then I read your posts and I feel normal again :hug:

Pps: funny TTC story, mine has to be the parsley up my fu fu!!! Won't be forgetting that in a hurry!!! Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

hahaha Betty you sure know how to cheer everyone up! That parsley thing is quite possibly the funniest story I have ever come across on any TTC board. Sorry to hear that you're full of a cold hun :-( That's one thing that I haven't had yet this winter, I think my immune system must be pretty top notch because I rarely catch bugs/viruses 

Edinburgh, I haven't seen what to expect when you're expecting! Sounds funny though I'll have to give it a watch. I'm sure I've got it downloaded somewhere. It's not quite started snowing in the north of England yet, I'm quite thankful actually because I cannot be arsed with de-icing the car at 5am every morning haha. We are actually going to Scotland for a weekend in July, Aberdeen to be exact. We've been invited to a wedding so it'll be my first ever time in Scotland! 

Frisky, hows your mum doing? Is she feeling any better? That's a shocking decision about your section scar!! What's the next step now? I can't understand how they can just refuse it if they haven't even seen the scar!! 

I feel really strange being out of the TTC loop!! Ovulation is approaching and we CAN'T do the deed haha! I think we're planning on getting back to it in April. 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... 
My cousin (who announced her pregnancy 2 weeks ago) has been to A&E tonight because she is having a heavy bleed! Im so sad.... They sent her away without a scan (of course!) told her to go home and if the bleeding gets worse or more painful to go back. She is booked in for a scan on Friday.... They've told her it's a 50:50 chance she is miscarrying! How awful, I feel fucking terrible! Excuse my language but I feel so bad for being 'jealous' of her.... I'm praying that it's just a bleed and nothing more.... Pls keep your fingers crossed girls xxx

Tina.... I'm sure it's going to be so frustrating for you over the next couple of months, what are you going to do regarding 'protection'?? When is it safe for you to start trying again?? Just think if that gorgeous holiday you are all going to have!!! That's something really lovely to look forward to!!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no betty, how awful...I hope this has a happy ending. I remember feeling the same when Aaron's sister told us last Xmas she was pregnant, I was jealous beyond belief, then at his mum's the next day , she rang to say she was in A&E having a heavy bleed. You do feel fucking terrible, thankfully everything was ok. Don't beat yourself up over it, it's a natural feeling to have when others fall pregnant. I hope your cold clears up soon... lucky too in that respect, very rarely get colds.

Edingburgh, how's the weather up there? Are you snowed in yet? Haha I've not seen that film either. Watch knocked up, that's hilarious! 

Tina, I'm not sure what to do next, I'm going in to see my doctor again and I think I'm going to email my consultant back in Portsmouth where I had it done, see if they can suggest anything. It really is getting to me...I feel if I had stayed down there, there would be no problem. 

Ovulation approaching hey?? Are you gonna 'bag it up' ha ha ;) 

Oscar had his jabs today, really sad, I hate those needles.
It's really windy here right now, it's howling out there. I've done loads of exercise this week and cannot move...My whole body has seized up, I'm like an old woman! No pain no gain right? Urrrrgghhhh Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh yes, on the funny stories....While TTC, I really wish I hadn't of told my husband of the term 'Cervical Mucus' 
He nearly threw up!! 
He finds it hilarious now, asking me 'hows your cervical mucus is today?' Ha ha oh dear Xx


----------



## friskyfish

And answering the door to the postman after feeding Oscar

And completely forgetting to pull my top back up over my maternity bra!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky.... Yes, those are funny TTC stories! Especially the CM one! 
I felt terrible yesterday and prayed that everything will be ok with my cousins little bean.... She was sent away from A&E and told that there is a 50:50 chance she is miscarrying and she is booked in tmrw for a scan so she is just in limbo now... The good sign is that she had a big gush of blood and no pain and she is not bleeding now and has no pain.... I'm hoping it's just old blood that has come away as when I've MC I bled heavily for a week and had pretty bad pains..... Fingers crossed xx

OH has this horrible bloody virus now so we are both loaded with cold, sore throat etc.... Not the best timing in the world so I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle, neither of us are up for anything other than hot liquids and paracetamol! 

How is everyone else today??? Come on, more funny TTC stories please xx


----------



## ab75

Betty, hopefully everything will be ok with your cousin. I always had pains with my miscarriages too so hopefully her not having pain is a good sign. I know how you feel about feeling guilty. Think we've all been in that position. 

Tina, whereabout in Aberdeen are you going? 

Frisky, thats terrible that they refused to redo your scar without even looking at it.

No snow here thankfully. Don't know how we have managed to miss it!!
Frazer is a really good baby. Feeds and sleeps well. Got weighed yesterday and he has past his birth weight. Little chunk lol xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Betty your funny one with the parsley definitely wins! I see what your hubby means though frisky, that term is just awful. DH only thinks about it in terms of wetness, consistency is for us to worry over it seems! I suppose we're unlikely to examine their semen for sport. Fair dos. I've only been in Aberdeen once with work Tina, the coast on the way up there is pretty but Aberdeen is a bit industrial for me. Edinburgh's a pretty city though so we get spoiled. Snow didn't hang around but this darn cold definitely went full sweep then came on a second time. Thankfully its nit just me. My mum and brother have had the same thing. 
I've never tried juicing, betty. Looks tasty but a lot of work! 
i hope you hear good news from hospital. I bled a lot in both pregnancies, it doesn't always mean miscarriage. Unless there's cramping it's more common than people talk about. But it is horridly stressful.
ab I'm so glad frazer is doing so well, it's great when they feed well from the start. 
Tina, it may be weird but apparently after TTC periods some couples get really worked up over sex just for the sake of sex! I have a friend who when ttc was a bit distracted by it and started taking orgasms. They took a break while she took some medication and knowing she wasn't potentially making a baby, she got the big o back.
enjoy!


----------



## Edinburgh

That should read faking! Faking them! Imagine you could take them like vitamins. World would be a cheerier place!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How is everyone??? I'm still totally loaded with cold, it's ridiculous! I haven't had a cold for years and especially one this bad! Chris also is loaded so it's been a real effort to DTD! I got a positive opk yesterday but absolutely no signs of ovulation :(

Just an update on my cousin.... Everything is fine with baby, she has a bleed under where bean is and she has been told she could bleed again but they are not concerned and just as a precaution see is having another scan in 2 weeks... Phew! Such a relief!!! 

Has everyone had a good weekend??? Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, Betty that's great news about your cousin. Bleeding without cramps is surprisingly common! Get doing the deed lady, whether you've had ovulation signs or not, a positive is a positive and your body must be preparing for the egg! 

Edinburgh that made me chuckle about the orgasms! Imagine if you could buy them in pill form! I don't think we would ever leave the house haha! I might have to look into that... You'll see me on dragons den in years to come 

AB, how's your little man doing? No idea where in Aberdeen we are going. I'll ask mark the hotel name and let you know! 

I'm on a downer today :( :( 

I swear all of marks family and friends are at it like rabbits. Yet another pregnancy announcement! That's 4 in the space of a few months. 4 newborns in the next 9 months. The green eyed monster is out in force... Wish I didn't feel like this

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... I'm with you on that one!!! It's such an awful feeling as, of course we are happy for them, but it's still so painful it not being us! :( it's really bloody hard!!! Tina, how long are you taking a break? 

We have just DTD every other day since CD9 and will continue till CD19 but to be honest I have coughed and sneezed most of OH :spermy: out :( 

Need a bit of advice in regards to dummies... My little girl still had a dummy, she tends to not have it during the day but certainly every night... I've totally cut it out during the day and she is devastated! The last few days have been really hard as she is broken hearted! Anyone got any advice??? X


----------



## tinadecember

It is tough :( I was in the worst mood all day yesterday after Mark's mum told me that her niece is pregnant. Makes it worse too that "they've only just started trying and got caught straight away" niiiiceeeee. Like a stab to the heart! Of course I'm delighted for them, everyone deserves the happiness of having a baby but it breaks my heart at the same time.

I spoke to Mark about it last night and he had a huge go at me for being so jealous... 

We're planning on starting TTC again in April Betty, that way if we got caught this year than I can still fly. It's ruined our sex lives already haha! Of course we have to use something now and Mark hates condoms! 

I can't give you any advice on the dummy situation Betty because Evie never had one but she did have a bottle until just before starting school and I went cold turkey with it. Completely took the bottle away and though it was hard for a few days because all she did was cry I found that she soon forgot about it. 

How cold is it today girls? It was minus 4 in the car this morning!!! ouch xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... It does seem at little but unfair when you hear people only 'did it one time' or people who have just started trying get pregnant straight away! It does feel like a kick in the guy, more because I question why it's taking so long for us!!! It will be 3 years for me in a couple of months :( how did that happen???? I'm 37 this year, there is going to be a point where I'm going to have to say enough is enough! 

Tina, I'm sorry mark had a go at you, same as what Chris did to me, they obviously don't understand how we feel about it all which i find totally infuriating as they are with is every day and see the disappointment every month when AF arrives! Jeez! Bloody men hey???

Viv still has a bottle too, she loves her dummy, bottle and blankie! The bottle I'm not so bothered about as she just has it before bed. Her dummy is more if a problem, this weekend has been a bit tough as she has cried for the dummy all weekend. 

It's cold here, it snowed yesterday and through the night... Nice and slippy for nursery run later today!!! I do love the snow but only to look and play in it, when you have to be places it's not such a good thing!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

Betty have you thought about trying an incentive with viv? Maybe say that if she hasn't had her dummy by the weekend and she is a big girl then you will treat her to something nice? 

Evie likes her happy meals and conveniently there is a mcdonalds right outside her school! Everyday without fail I get "mummy can I have a maccies for tea?" so I've told her that if she stops with the mcdonalds we will put the money that we would have spent into a jar and when we have enough we will go on a "aeroplane holiday" as she keeps requesting haha! 
She is more than happy to do so... kids need a little persuasion sometimes :) 

It is infuriating, why can't our bodies just bloody work the way that they are supposed to?? Gosh Betty, 3 years already!! I think you will get caught pretty quickly now that you've had the lap. Have doctors ever investigated as to why you miscarry? 

xx


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies,
Great news about your cousin Betty.
I understand about the age thing. I am 40 in June and before I managed to have Zoe I thought I was never going to have any children.

I agree with Tina about offering Viv an incentive.
The girls never had dummies but I stopped Zoe's bottle when she was sick in the summer with hand foot and mouth. She said the milk was hurting her mouth so we just said we had to throw her bottle away. Zara was sick in bed one night a couple of months ago so we did the same with her, she asked for it the next night then forgot all about it. 

I can't believe how cold it got so quickly. I love the snow if it is for playing in, but hate it as it is now, not deep enough for a snowman and all icy and slippy xx


----------



## tinadecember

We haven't had any snow at all in Liverpool! Just freezing cold, I've just looked on the met office website though and it's forecast snow tonight so we will see!

I'd like it to be deep enough to play in just for one day! Evie loves the snow but every time it "snows" it's gone by the morning! 

Can't wait to get home from work!!! Gonna make a curry tonight and relax ahhhhh xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Thanks for the advice, we had a couple of painful days but she seems to be a bit better now, she has only given the dummy up during the day (couldn't face going cold turkey!) I will take it off her completely in the next few weeks, I know it's all my fault in the first place! I'm too soft! I should have taken it off her ages ago :(

We had a bit of snow for about 30mins and viv loves it! She managed to build a snowman and everything :) :) 

AB, how are you getting on with your little fella??? Hope he is doing well.... The age thing shouldn't be a concern but for some reason I just feel time is slipping away? Besides, I'm not sure how much TTC heartache I can take... :(

I'm 3DPO today, don't think this will be a successful cycle, both of us have been really bad with this stupid cold! We still managed a couple of times, fingers crossed but I'm not feeling it!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: meant to say I have my app with the consultant who did my lap next week to discuss next steps and also what they actually did to me during the lap! X


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies...

Betty, fantastic news about your cousin, bet that's a relief. I'll be stalking about viv & her dummie. I've been having this debate with Az weather to take Oscars off him or not. Joe never had one, but Oscar does. I think he's too young yet to take it off him, but wherever you go, you get folk criticising you. Aaron's dad has been going on,,although I don't know why az is even listening, since the only thing his dad is good at, is being the top dad in the shit dad club!!!
Oscar settles with it, which makes our lives easier, so think we will try and wean him off when he's a bit older. 
One of my friends got her little girl to give her dummies to the 'fairys' made some kind of story up how big girls can help the fairy kingdom by giving up their dummies for the big fairy garden....a bit far fetched I know, but it worked. She decorated a plant pot all fancy and told her the fairys had left it there for when she's ready to give up her dummy. Every day she would sprinkle glitter...then a few days after this pantomime, she finally went ahead and put her dummys in the plant pot for fairys! Haha Xx 

Endingburgh, that cracked me up "Just gonna pop into my handbag & take 2 orgasms" 

Fuck it.....I'll overdose and take the whole box!!! Haha Xx 

Tina......Feel for you with the family members getting preggers and Mark being unsympathetic. Big hugs Xx As for a McDonald's near Evies school?? Jeeeez I'd need a shit load of willpower not to be going there for a sneaky burger. Saying that, I normally only ever want one when I'm hungover, which isn't alot at the min! Ha! 

Betty, hope your appt goes well.
Can I just say girls, I'm sorry I'm not on here as much....I do however think of you all alot & love you all to pieces Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning!

Frisky, I don't think there's anything wrong with young babies having a dummy. Like you said, it's a comforter for them. The only reason that Evie didn't have one was because she simply didn't want one! I bought tonnes of them but she just spat them out otherwise I would be going through the same situation as Betty! 

I think if we had another though that I wouldn't even buy them... after all if they have never had it they won't miss it will they! 

Betty, what date is you appt? Don't be feeling negative about this cycle! it only takes one time :) I will be thinking of you and crossing my fingers! 

I've been having a bit of trouble with my passport girls. It expired last year and last week I went to get new passport pictures taken and sent them off. I got a letter back yesterday saying that my head was too small on the photographs! haha.. this made me chuckle. I can't make my friggin head bigger! So I went again yesterday and sat reaaallllllyyy close to the camera. That's a tenner now I've spent on photographs! 

Can't wait to get back to TTC. Roll on April! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh tina.... That did make me chuckle!!! How can you're head be 'too small'??? Don't all photo booths just take standard pics of your head??? 
Frisky, I think it's absolutely fine for babies and toddlers to have dummies, it's a massive comfort for them and some babies need them and some are just not bothered.... My mistake was that I should have taken vivs dummy off her when she was two, I'm just being soft!! 

I wanted to start a bit of a survey on when everyone got their BFPs and under what circumstances.... When I got my first BFP (viv) we only DTD 2 times that cycle as we had lots on that month (and I was basically pissed every other night!) we also caught eggy from morning :sex: 2nd BFP we DTD CD14, 15 and 17, that's all and 3rd BFP we DTD CD12 and CD19 we weren't trying at all that cycle. some cycles I've literally DTD every bloody day and nada! This cycle we have managed CD9, 12, 14 and 16.... 
Can you all remember yours???? 

I've been in A&E all night with my mam, she has a head cold so I told her she should take night nurse, I took some round for her and it nearly bloody killed her! She was in hospital all night with a severe reaction to the stuff, whoops!!! She is fine now but was slightly scary...... !!


----------



## Edinburgh

Hope your mum feels better soon betty. 
i think dummies serve their purpose. We gave them to Mia as she wanted to cluster feed for 5 hours every evening when she was tiny and i just couldn't stand it. From there she would only gt them when she was due a nap. When she was about nine months she was put in the cot and didn't look for it, went to sleep and we just never gave her it again. We were lucky. Not having as much luck with potty training, it just upsets her. Any tips?


----------



## Edinburgh

I know this might not be well received for some reasons but this time we did the deed only once, mid morning, in my birthday while i had a chest infection. I was literally sick all month and we assumed we wouldn't catch. First time we were just two of us in the house after lodger moved out. At it like rabbits!


----------



## Bettyt63

Edinburgh.... I hated potty training!!! We did it in the summer so that viv could run around in the garden but naked and when she did a wee we told her what she had done and sat her on the potty and then have her a treat for going.... Took a while but we got there in the end.... We also had a chart so she could put stickers on every time she went but she wasn't too interested in that, she just wanted chocolate!!! 

I'm asking everyone about when they conceived as I think it's quite an interesting topic.... From my experience I have got a BFP when I've not really been trying so I wondered if everyone was the same and if it really is true that if you don't try so hard and relax a little it happens!!! I'm genuinely happy for everyone on here who has their babies and their BFPs, we have all had a journey and it would be pretty miserable if non of us had the joy of getting that sticky BFP. :)


----------



## tinadecember

I fell pregnant on my 2nd cycle trying for Evie. I specifically remember we were at it every minute of the day! I didn't expect to get caught so quickly. I don't know what approach to take anymore.. we've tried sex every day, sex every other day, keeping my legs in the air afterwards, not going to the loo for a couple of hours, preseed, clomid, vitamins, medication, temping, cervix checking ARGGGHHHH!!! Where do we go from here... haha! 

Edinburgh, I tried to make the move from potty to toilet pretty quickly. I bought a little step and a kids cushioned toilet seat and got her her own little hand wash. Tried to make the idea of going to the toilet for her exciting and she made the transition from nappies to the toilet easily. What is she afraid of? 

We're off to my mums for a roast tonight then I'm having lunch with my sisters tomorrow. I haven't had a girls day for sooooo long!!

What's everyone upto this weekend? 

xx


----------



## ab75

We got a toilet seat and step for Zoe too and kept a potty in the living room. I just used to try her every half hour or so and read her a story or do something to amuse her while she was trying.
We have been really lucky with Zara, she decided herself about 3 months ago that she didn't want to wear pull ups anymore and has only had a handful of accidents. She even goes shopping etc now wearing her big girls pants. Still in pull ups at night though.

Enjoy your weekend!!

My sis and bro in law are coming up tomorrow and taking the girls to Burger King and ten pin bowling while dh and I go shopping. I need jeans and tops. Then they are staying over and having an Indian takeaway and a few drinks(no alcohol for me though lol). We are all going for breakfast on sun morning and the girls are going to soft play for a little while before my sis goes home xx


----------



## tinadecember

That sounds like an amazing weekend AB! I have weekend envy after reading that haha! We ended up going to watch the 3rd hunger games movie and I was totally disappointed! The first 2 we're great but this one didn't have any action in! 

Just climbed into bed, watching take me out and Evie's still awake!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls... How is everyone? Hope you all had a good weekend. AB, how was your weekend??? How have you got the energy to do all that?!?! Hope little frazer is still being good for you :) 
Tina.... I love the hunger games, can't believe the 3rd one is not very good! I hate it when that happens! 
I had a relatively quiet weekend although I was feeling a but down on Saturday so me and my sis decided to go to the pub for a bottle of wine (each!) felt rather naff yesterday!!! I also smashed a plate before bed last nite in my hungover state and then stood on a shard which went right into the sole of my foot.... What a loser, doh! I prob need stitches but no way I can go to A&E as I'm not booked in for my leg wax till thurs, lol! No-one is seeing these hairy Mary's!!! :( :)


----------



## ab75

Ouch, sounds painful betty.
Lol I was in bed and asleep by 8pm last night. I am ok if I keep on the move but feel my eyes going together when I sit and feed Frazer. He is an amazing little boy. Feeds and sleeps well. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ouch betty, that sounds painful, hope its sorted. Although I'm sure your hangover was just as bad!!haha..I polished off half a bottle of red on Friday and felt as rough as a lizards Willy!! Ha!
How's your mum doing?

Tina, I've never seen hunger games! A girl's day sounds fab, I need one of those. A few of us are looking at booking into a spa for one night soon, cant wait.

Ab, you have been busy. Hope Frazer is doing well. 

Az has been working loads recently, he's never home. He's on call for 2 week's and has been called out every night and weekend days. Saw him more when he was in the bloody navy! He's off call Friday, so hoping to go out Friday for a bite to eat, if we can get a sitter for a few hours.
Oscar is deffo teething, but it's his bottom fangs!!?? He's gonna look like a baby vampire! Haha 

I dont know if you remember me telling you a while back about my friend who got diagnosed with terminal cancer, was given 6months to live?? 
Well he died early hours of this morning (sorry yesterday morning) :(

I knew it was going to happen, but I'm devestated....a part of me hoped for some kind of miracle.I can't sleep, I keep crying.... I'm finding it very hard to comprehend I will never see him again. Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky sending you big hugs :( sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. We're going through the same situation at the minute. My dads sister was diagnosed with terminal melanoma about 12 months ago and we think she's nearing the end. All she does now is sleep and when she is awake she's in excruciating pain. It's unfair :( Why are the best ones always taken? 

That made me giggle about little Oscar being a vampire baby haha! I can just imagine him with 2 little fangs. Can you feel them coming through? 

Betty you're a nutter!! the way you would rather put up with glass in your foot than let the doctors see your hairy pins :) get the immac out and get to the hospital lady!! 

I've not been up to much :( I am back on my diet, want to lose about 6lb. I've purposely avoided getting on the scales for about 6 months and knew I'd put on a few pounds so I finally bit the bullet on Sunday. I'm trying my best to cut out sugar but my cravings for chocolate and biscuits are too much haha 

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Frisky, I'm sorry you lost your friend. It's awful when someone ages with you passes away, really makes you focus on what's important. 
Ab, where do you get the energy! 
Tina, awful to hear your auntie is also suffering. I hope they can at least take care of the pain. 
for the 3rd time my cold was just starting to shift and it's come back again with serious sinus pain. That's a month now. So fed up. 
i think Mia doesn't like the bathroom because it's cold in there but she seems to prefer the stepped seat on toilet to potty. I think she just needs a bit more time. Might take a few days off work to work on it together. 
bed calls, night peeps!


----------



## tinadecember

It's not an overnight process Edinburgh, it might take her a little while to get a grasp of it. I remember that we initially tried Evie with potty training and she wasn't getting the hang of it at all so we left it for a few months. When we tried again she took to it like a duck to water. She just mustn't have been ready the first time around! 

Betty, did you get the glass removed and your foot stitched up? xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how is everyone.... ? Edinburgh, I agree with Tina, try not to get stressed out about the potty training, I think when kids are ready they will naturally pick it up ans some children are ready sooner than others! :)
Frisky, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, that is very sad news :( there is no understanding on why this can happen to nice people... He always takes the best... Hope you are ok xxx 
Tina.... How are you getting on with not trying??? Do you feel more relaxed not having to temp, check CM etc...? 

My foot is absolutely fine, just a bit sore but healed up all on it's own the clever little thing!! I have my app with my consultant tmrw to discuss my op and I guess what happens now... Girls, I think I have hit rock bottom :( I'm really struggling at the minute. Everything seems so hard and I'm so sad that this is not happening for us! I cried all the way to work today and looked a bloody mess when I arrived. I'm seriously thinking it may be time to re consider what I'm actually doing. I'm spending so much time obsessing on TTC that I'm missing everything else that is going on in life.... :( god this is so bloody ridiculous! I have an amazing little girl who is healthy and happy, why can I not just be happy with what I have got??? Lordy, sorry for the most miserable post girls..... Someone pls slap me! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, first of all happy Friday everyone!!! 

Betty, please don't feel stupid for letting it get you down.... It's easier said than done saying "be happy with what you have" when you desperately want a sibling for your child. I'm in the same boat with just the one and Evie is constantly asking when she's going to get a little brother or sister. It breaks my heart that she feels lonely and even more so that we can't give her one. 
Have you explored the options of IVF/IUI hun? Or would it be something that isn't financially possible for you? 
Have you had any symptoms this 2WW? 

I feel miserable too :-( I feel selfish more than anything that we're concentrating more on booking a holiday than trying for a baby. But I guess that's where you're right Betty when you say that it can take over your life and you can't concentrate on anything else. I need to remember that I have a little girl who wants a holiday and I feel at the minute I need to concentrate on that. 

I'm counting down the days to trying again though. We have been thinking about just biting the bullet when we try again and asking for some information on IVF. The thought of going another 12 months without a BFP terrifies me. 

Anyone doing fun things this weekend? I'm going out for chinese food tonight to celebrate my little sisters birthday but apart from that I have no plans! Mark is going out with the boys tomorrow on an all dayer so I plan on going to the Asda, buying tonnes of treats and veging out with my girl 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm exhausted girls :( Evie's had a stomach bug since yesterday afternoon. We went out for lunch with my mum and dad. Just me and Evie as mark had gone out for drinks with the boys. So we ordered our food and suddenly Evie came to climb on my knee and snuggle into me, which is completely unlike her.. She would normally be off exploring. She said she had a tummy ache so I stood to take her to the toilet and she projectile vomited all over the carpet in the restaurant! 
From then on, every 15 minutes.. Sick! It carried on until 2am this morning and she finally fell to sleep to wake back up at 6.30am! No rest for the wicked! 

Betty any symptoms to report? 

My AF is due tomorrow, right on cue for going back to work 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina!!! Sickness bugs totally suck!!! How has Evie been today??? Did you manage to have a disco nap at all today? Hope you don't get it from
Her, nothing worse :( 
Tina, I know it's so much easier to tell other people how to feel, try and relax and enjoy this time of not temping or taking tests and stressing about if you have managed to DTD enough, etc, etc.... Just think of that lovely holiday you are all going to have together, that will be so lovely!!! It won't be long before you are trying again... 
I had my app with the consultant on Thursday and he went through what he did in the lap... Basically both my tubes and ovaries were filled with endometriosis. Also both tubes were twisted and attached to the ovary and uterus. He has managed to remove all the endo from the tubes and ovaries but my right tube is damaged from the endo and scar tissue so is not working. He said that it is inevitable that the endo will come back. He told me that is I don't fall pregnant naturally in the next 6 months then it's probably not going to happen and the next steps would be IVF.... :( it's a bit crap basically.... Thinking that my TTC journey is coming to an end :(

I've been on a spa break with my sister this weekend so it's been nice to get away from everything, we had a great time and got really pissed (not feeling so hot today tho!!!) 

CD30 today for me and tested yesterday but BFN (of course!) no symptoms, AF is due tmrw (we are in sync Tina!) 5 more cycles left!


----------



## friskyfish

Evening my lovely ladies. 

Sorry to read about you feeling so down betty, it saddens me to think of you crying on your way to work :( I wish I could make you feel better, but I know whatever I say won't help. Tina is right though, don't you dare feel stupid for feeling so down, it's only natural and some days will be better than other's. It's just so shit this is happening at all. 
That's hard to hear about the endo, but great he has moved it. I didn't realise it came back like that, you will have to make sure you dtd lots and lots!! What's the hubby Said about it all?? I hope he's ok & keeping your spirits up. 
Your spa break sounds fab, does your sister know about your TTC journey?? 

Tina, how's evie doing now?? I saw your rant on fb as Mark was on his all Dayer. Men are shit when football, mates and beer come into the picture. Az would have stayed out too!! 

I had to go docs today as I've Been getting terrible pains in my hands, waking me up at night. Tingling and numb feeling . I've Been so scared thinking its a complication of my diabetes, as it can damage your nerves. The doctor is 99% sure it's Carpal tunnel syndrome...if the pain is still here in the next week, I've got to go back to be referred to go and have tests on my nerves in my hand! Told to rest my hands, no lifting!! Haha, Impossible with a 5 month old baby! It's bloody painful though. 

I have the funeral on Wednesday, which will be sad. I'm dreading it in more ways than one as Aaron's pyscho ex will be there. Arrgghhhh! 

Az is off on a lads weekend on Saturday. We were meant to be going out on a club night , but I've sacrificed my night so he can join the boys....they are making it his belated headwetting. What a good wife am I??? 
Don't worry...I'm keeping check on all these nights out. I've got a few get out of jail free cards to use in the future!! ;) Xc


----------



## tinadecember

Betty no wonder you've been having trouble getting pregnant/staying pregnant with all of that going on inside of you! Good that they've managed to remove most of it though but sad that they've said there's 6 months... Have you spoken to your OH about it? What does he think the best step for you is.... Would you get help off the NHS with IVF? 

Frisky, that's good of you to sacrifice your plans to let Az go out! I'd be like ummmm I don't friggin think so!! haha. I hope the funeral goes as well can can be on Wednesday, what is so psycho about Aarons ex? I don't think Mark had an ex before me.. he was going through the sex, drugs and rock and roll phase of his life before I appeared and rescued him! 

Evie is much better, I was fuming at Mark though. I asked him not to come home too rotten in case Evie didn't sleep all night and I needed to catch up on sleep the following day. Low and behold he came strolling in at 2am and couldn't even stand up! He just collapsed on the couch with his clothes and shoes on so that's where I left him. I was a combination of an extremely sleepy mummy who smelt of vomit and hadn't eaten all day! Not good. 

I feel like all we do lately is argue... He is trying to quit smoking and I know for a fact that he smokes in work during the week but he won't smoke in front of me on a weekend. So as the weekend goes on his temper shortens, he becomes more irritable and that starts to fuck me off so we end up in a full blown argument! I actually dread Friday afternoon arriving lately.
But if I mention to him about the smoking and it being the reason that we're not getting on he dismisses the idea and turns it around on me for being a psycho bitch. 

the joys of marriage hey! 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How you doing?
Frisky. Carpel tunnel is not nice!!! Hope you get it sorted, I remember having it when I was pg and it was so bloody frustrating not being able to feel your fingers! It's so difficult to rest as well, especially being a full time mum! Have you asked the doctor for some wrist braces or any kind if support? This can help a bit.... Yes, give us the gossip on Aaron's ex? Why is she a physco bitch??? Hope that Wednesday goes as well as can be for you all :( 

Tina... God your hubby sounds like mine! Chris also smokes but he is not even giving up, it's not worth it! He tried before and I almost told him to pack his bags and leave! He was such a miserable *******! I know it's hard to give up (I smoked for 10 years so know exactly how it feels) but really, it's just having a bit of willpower and I wish he would just frigging pack it in! Not only is it slowly killing him but costs a bloody fortune! Men hey!!! 
Frisky, what are you saving your 'get out if jail for free cards for?' A weekend in magaluf??? Lol :)
Tina, did your AF arrive? Mine arrived Sunday nite right on time.... Eeeek that means only 5 cycles left, no pressure! I think we are just going to see what happens in the next 5 months and then make a decision then but they way I feel I may just call it a day.... I'm just exhausted by it all now :( 
My sister unfortunately know all about infertility too well, she was TTC for 5 years and nothing, she's had 3 laparoscopies and in the end had IVF which she got free and luckily got her BFP from the IVF :) she knows all about what we are going through. We wouldn't qualify for free IVF. I guess it's all in the hands of fate now... 
Anyone got anything planned for valentines day??? :drunk:


----------



## friskyfish

Just popped on quickly whilst settling Oscar. I'll be back in a bit . 

Can't believe I've never mentioned Aaron's psycho ex!! Haha I'll tell you all the juice later Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!

Yes Betty, my AF arrived today. A 30 day cycle.. I'm gonna take that as my normal cycle length now. God am I cramping, and I'm in friggin work!!!!! I've just popped 3 ibuprofen which I'm hoping start to kick in shortly or I will be in a ball on the floor crying my eyes out. 
We also don't qualify for free IVF :( suckish really but I guess the NHS put their priority as couples who haven't got any children. I think though that if after a certain amount of time that a couple TTC no2 hasn't conceived then SOME help should be given. Christ it's a lot of money to give to the NHS with only a 49% success rate. 

I actually spoke to Mark about it last night, I said "I've been having a think... do you think that when we start TTC again that we should look into IVF?" and he flipped! he said "for fucks sake Tina do you genuinely not think of anything but trying to get pregnant???" that was the end of that conversation! I sloped off to the bedroom with my PMS symptoms and had a little cry. 

Frisky I hope today goes okay for you my dear, you're in my thoughts. Sending you huge hugs. 

AB how's your little man coming on? 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Tina, I didn't see your last post till just now? For some reason it's not giving me an alert when someone posts on our thread like it used to!!! Really sorry chick.... I can't believe mark said that to you :( they can be so insensitive to us.... And YES! Unfortunately that is all we think about as we are so bloody desperate to get that sticky BFP.... I feel for you chick.... If it's any consolation I think all men are the same, Chris is the same with me :( totally thinks I'm nuts and can't believe that I get so upset about anything to do with TTC. If only they could take some of the burden off us now and again....
I think your right about the IVF. It would be nice to have some contribution to it. Especially is you have tried for so long... I reckon it's gonna be about £4-5k and I've already made my mind up that we won't go down that route. I'm going to be 38 this year, we can't afford that kind of money and I would be absolutely crushed if it didn't work :( 
Good news for is it that I've booked a holiday, yipeeeee! We can't afford that either but SOD it! I really need a break girls, it's been a tought few months and I have to have some chill out time. We are going to lanzarote for a week. I managed to get a really good deal so I'm super pleased. We go at the end of April so I've got plenty of time to tone up those delightful wobbly bits and it also gives me something else to focus on, I'm not even stressing about TTC this month, I'm just thinking about hitting the gym and what I'm going to need for my hols..... It's so nice. Phew! God, I'm gonna need therapy after all this I tell ya!!! 

Has everyone had a nice weekend? Hope you're all doing well.... It's getting awfully quiet on here but I know a lot of you have your hands full with your little bundles and bumps... :)

Xxxxz


----------



## tinadecember

Morning! bahhh humbug back to reality. Another working week begins. Hope everyone had an awesome weekend!

Betty fab that you've booked a holiday!! and it's soooo close too. April will be here in no time at all :) :) I've never been to Lanzarote but I've been to the canaries loads and I love it there. You can always depend on the canaries for some sun no matter what time of the year. Have you told viv or are you keeping it as a surprise?
We haven't told Evie about our winter sun break. We're going to tell her on the day and hopefully she will be overcome with excitement :D 

Betty, I can understand where you're coming from with the IVF. It certainly is a lot of money to hand over when there's a high percentage that it won't work. I tried speaking to Mark about it on Saturday again in the pub. I thought, get him merry and he will be in a relatively good mood with a pint in his hand so what better time to bring it up! It went better than the first time anyway... He wants to give it until Christmas time trying naturally and if we've still not caught the egg then we can see someone about IVF. I expressed my concerns that if we do that then Evie could be going on 7 by the time we have another baby and I don't want to leave that much of an age gap. I said that I want to see a specialist this year and discuss what our options are going forward/prices etc... with a bit of persuasion he started to see it from my perspective and we've agreed to finish the 2 rounds of clomid that I have left and then if still no joy we will speak to the hospital. 

I've just booked tickets this morning to go the circus on valentines day. <3 We didn't have any romantic plans anyway and we will definitely have Evie because she stayed out last weekend so I thought why not do something as a family together? Evie will love it too, she has never been to the circus. 
I've got 50 shades on Friday too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't tell you how excited I am. I've been counting down to this film for about 12 months. Sad really that that is what my life has become :( We're going to have a girls night with italian food and mummy porn haha. 

Is anyone else doing anything for Valentines?

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies. How are we all? Frisky was the funeral uneventful? Nothing worse for bringing out the worst in people than heart break. My family is terrible for falling out big style at weddings and funerals. Tina, betty, just want to give you both a big hug. IVF sounds really tough and i can imagine the prospect must be awful if your partner isn't 100% behind you. 
My other half is engrossed in his studies and so there's not much baby engagement this time round. I go to bed at least an hour before him everyday which doesn't help. I had bloods and an anti-d injection today. Bloody sore bum let me tell you. I'm o-neg though and Mia is a-pos so its important to have it. Stings like no-ones business.
work is getting tough. I'm just so damn pooped all the time. 9 weeks left and counting! Have had a foot in the ribs all day today. 
no plans for valentines. We need to save some money. Circus sounds fun! I didn't like 50 shades. Just wanted to slap the female character &#55357;&#56836;. Any kind of pain or massive show of dominance just turns my engine off though. You guys enjoy! Give me superhero movies any day. Actually, i watched warm bodies last weekend and loved it. Zombie movie with a happy ending... Genius! X


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh nice to hear from you hun! How many weeks are you now? I can't believe that 4 of you ladies have been and had babies since I've been posting in this thread!! All little boys too... did you find out what you were having Edinburgh? 

I love 50 shades or anything of that genre... I must have read about 50 erotic romance novels :) Give me a insanely rich man with a BDSM obsession any day haha. I do quite like zombie movies too! I love the walking dead.. which started again last night eeekkk!! 

Eurgh I'm tired today girls. And I need sugar :( I have been doing the atkins diet now for 9 days and when I weighed myself on Sunday I hadn't lost a single pound. I was gutted after only eating meat and vegetables all week! I'm gonna stick at it though. A friend of mine lost 4 stone in a year from cutting out carbs. Not that I want to lost anything near that, I'll be happy if I can lost 6-8lbs. 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Hello!!

I hope you don't have to do IVF and both get your BFP's sooner rather than later:hugs:

Hi frisky and edinburgh:hi:

All good here, time is going by quick. Can't believe my little boy is over a month old already. Going to get him weighed this afternoon.

We're getting my dad and stepmum up to visit on valentines day. Think we are taking the kids swimming in the morning then they are visiting in the afternoon. dh and I will probably just get a pizza or something when the girls are in bed. Taking the girls to the Singing Kettle on sunday.
Enjoy the circus xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls....
Tina, you do make me laugh!!! I read the first two 50 shades book and quite enjoyed them, did our sex life the world of good as I was horny all the time!! Lol! Don't think I'm up for the film though.... Tina, you will have to let me know what's it like! 
Edinburgh, I cannot believe you only have 9 weeks left!!! What is that all about? Where is the time going???? Eeeeeek!!! 
AB, I also cannot believe frazer is a month! 

Sad times in my family I'm afraid, my Granda was put on 'end of life' care yesterday, he doesn't have very long. I've been by his side all morning but have to go to work now (nice red baggy eyes!!!) he's old and had a good innings but all the same, it's still very sad :(

We have no plans for valentines. Prob a pizza and a DVD, can't get more romantic than that!!! :)

Edinburgh, are you all set for LO's arrival? Have you thought of names etc....? When are you starting your maternity leave??? Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: Tina.... Think that you are doing the right thing by talking about IVF sooner rather than later, that way you have all your options in front of you and you know what your next possible steps are.... Hopefully it won't come to that and we both get our BFPs very soon (fingers and toes crossed!!!) or we can be IVF buddies and sell a kidney or something to raise some funds!!!! :)


----------



## ab75

Sorry to hear about your granda xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Sorry about your grandad betty. Even when they are ready its hard for us peeps left behind. 
I'm 29 weeks on Thurs. Just 9 weeks to finishing work. It's supposed to be a boy this time. 
If you like horndog romance Tina you should read some hunger games fan fiction! 
ab that's a lot to get through in a day with multiple children and a new baby, take it easy!


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, sorry to hear about your Grandad hun, I am thinking of you and sending big hugs :(

I am having a little giggle about your comment about raising funds for IVF! haha I can just imagine us in a busy town centre busking for baby money! Stranger things have happened I'm sure.... 

It's Mark's birthday today, we're both working so not really got any plans. Think we're just going to get a takeaway tonight. I've bought him tickets for the Liverpool v Man City game for his birthday. Frisky I'll be thinking of you when I'm there haha! 

Edinburgh, your pregnancy sure is flying by! Another boy!!! there hasn't been a single baby girl in this thread has there! I think they're saving themselves for me and you Betty :) 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning ladies.... 
A sad post today I'm afraid. My Granda passed away last night. He died peacefully and we were there till the end :( it was very sad but at least he is at peace now... I'm still kinda shocked even though I knew it was coming. I'm not going to work today.

Tina.... Happy birthday to mark, you are a very good wife getting him such a good present! Top marks! And yes, it may come to us busking down the royal Albert docks! Lol!!! :)

Catch you all later xxxx


----------



## ab75

:hugs: betty,sorry to hear about your grandad.

tina, well jealous of marks birthday present. i loved it when dh and i went to anfield last year xx


----------



## Edinburgh

How are you doing betty? Sorry for your loss x


----------



## tinadecember

So sorry to hear about your grandad Betty, you are in my thoughts :( 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend whatever you may be getting up with your DHs! Mine will be spent with 50 shades of grey, lots of chocolate and a trip to the circus. 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thank you for all the love girls :hug: means a lot.... My mam is taking it badly, funeral is Friday :(

Did everyone have a romantic valentines? We just had some wine and had some nice food at home, was nice and relaxed :)

CD 14 for me... Think we are not going to bother this cycle, it's just all a bit too much. Vivienne has had a terrible infection on her legs where she has eczema so she has been in agony. She's just finished a course of antibiotics and is on the mend now but we have had no sleep for the last 4 nights... Jeez, I look like a zombie!!!

Can't believe it's Monday again tmrw?!?? Where are the weeks going??

Tina.... Tell us all about 50 shades!!!! Was it all you expected it to be?!?!??


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, Betty that sucks about little viv :( Evie suffers with eczema too, it seems to be a recurring thing in our family. All the kids have had it and my sister still suffers really badly just like viv where she ends up bleeding with it. 

50 shades was brilliant though I did feel a little gutted that a few key parts of the book were missed out from the film. I understand though that the book has 24 chapters and to fit every little detail into a 2 hour film is challenging. I really enjoyed what they did show though... Jamie Dornan is HAWWWTTT!!! 

Nobody can blame you for not trying this cycle, you've had a lot on your plate. We've still got 3 cycles to go until it's safe for us to try again.. it is going over quite quickly though. We've done 2 cycles already so we're getting there. 

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Girls where is everyone hiding??? 

xx


----------



## ab75

Hi,
How are you all?

Our weekend was good. Took the kids out for a walk on sat with my dad and stepmum then dh and I had pizza after the kids were in bed.
Went to the Singing Kettle on sun.

Just been to doc for our 6 week check. Can't believe that Frazer has been here for 6 weeks already although it feels like he's always been here! 

Just getting organised and packing as we are moving in a couple of weeks xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry for being AWOL girls... Had a manic week, it's just been one thing after another! My grandas sister died this morning so more sadness for the family. I've got a throat infection so a week on antibiotics, you can't make this shit up!

Tina.... How do you guys manage Evie's eczema??? Viv has it badly behind her legs, it's awful seeing her in so much pain and irritation with it! 

AB, I can't believe frazer is 6 weeks old already' it's ridiculous how quickly the time passes, hope he is still being good for you!!

It's my cousins 12 week scan tmrw and I think she will be announcing it tmrw too, it's actually going to be some nice news amongst all the bad we have had lately :)
X


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my gosh!! I'm so so sorry for abandoning you all!! 
I think about you lots...I've just had a really bad few weeks, I'm really stressed :( I will definitely be here tomorrow night & tell you. And also to catch up. Please forgive me Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, just read about your granadad :( :hugs:
I'm so sorry, I lost my granddad when I was 16 and still miss him so much Xx hope your ok

I'm sorry to bail, I really need to sleep Xx 
Love you all Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening everyone...Betty, I hope today went ok as it can do for you & your family. Big hugs to you Xx 

Just catching up on previous posts, I've struggled to get on here recently. I normally come on in the evening as daytime is obviously a no go! Haha But I've been so tired recently, Oscar has been full of a cold this past week, so has been waking up crying in the night .Seems to have cleared now though thank goodness. He has also been waking up at around 5am the past week too, I think he's hungry. I will be starting him on solids in 2 week's, so I'm just going to persevere. 

Ab, I can't believe frazer is 6 week's old already, where has the time gone? I hope all is good with you. 
Edingburgh, again, where has the time gone?? Only 9 week's to go? That's crazy!! 

Forgive me if I'm been thick here, but betty& Tina....why can you not get funding for the ivf? Is it to do with you already having kids? 5k is such alot of money, but I think it's good you have had it out with Mark Tina & in agreement to get the ball rolling with it. 
Betty, it saddens me that you may give up TTC :( I So wish you both would get your bfp's, it's not fair. 

My sister has had confirmation that she is going through early menopause. She has an appt at a specialist at the end of March to see what her options are. She has the go ahead for the ivf, but hasn't had a period in 10 months.

We didn't do anything for Valentine's, just stayed in for a change haha,&#got a curry. 
We got rid of our dog last week :( Its so sad. Aaron has given him to his dad, so at least we can still see him. He started growling at Joe & has gone to bite him a few times. Not hard, but it scares me as the 'next time' could be really bad & once Oscar starts toddling, I won't feel safe.

My friends funeral was sad to be expected. Hundreds of people turned up though, he had an amazing send off. I still have texts off him in my phone, seems so weird I'll never see him again. I didn't stay all night at the wake, I had 2 drinks then drove home. I'm glad I did. Drinking all day, upset....would have been horrific. Ewww
Aaron's ex was there too, bitch. Haha I still need to fill you in on her. 
To cut a long story short, she came to our wedding party, got pissed & kicked off with me. She is a proper dick! Then had the cheek to message Az to tell him that I'm 'Odd' haaaaaha there's more to it than that, but I'm too tired!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovely ladies! Frisky, lovely to see you back on here chick! 

Little Oscar as ever is still gorgeous, I still coo at the pictures you post of him on facebook. He's going to be a little heart breaker, I can tell! 
Evie was 16 weeks when she started on solids, I only know because one of my friends who has a baby girl asked me if I could remember.. so I trawled back through my facebook pictures and I had posted a picture on the first day that she tried solids, she was 16 weeks old. All babies are different though, there's no "right" time in my opinion. I think it all depends on how easily your child is satisfied. How many weeks is Oscar now? 

Sorry to hear that he's been full of a cold! It's awful when our LOs are sick, even more so when they're as young as Oscar and can't tell you how they're feeling. I'd take it away from them in a heartbeat if I could. Evie has been really sick too, she started last Tuesday complaining of a headache and a sore tummy and it kinda went downhill from there... from Tuesday to Saturday she couldn't even get off the couch because her little body was so weak, her eyes and nose were constantly streaming and she just felt really unwell. 
Thankfully she started to pick up on Saturday, I swear I had it in my head that she had meningitis and everything! We took her to Knowsley Safari Park on Saturday afternoon because her whole half term had been ruined by a nasty virus! 

Betty, I have a steroid cream for Evie as well as a double base moisturiser. I coat her whole body in it when she's been in the bath because she comes out all dry. When she's hot and especially in the summer she suffers badly with it in the creases of her skin and scratches it so much that it bleeds. I don't think there's anything that can manage it if I'm honest after seeing how my sister has suffered with it over the years. She's tried EVERYTHING to keep it at bay and nothing works, it's that bad that she can't wear make up or use any fragranced shower gels. I feel sorry on her :( 

Frisky, we can't get funding for IVF because we already have a child. It sucks but you can also understand that the NHS have to stop at some point and their priority is helping couples who haven't got any kids and still can't conceive naturally. 

Only 2 more cycles to go until we can get back on the wagon! I canny wait :) :) :) 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hi tina, yes..I thought it was something like that about the ivf, I remember someone mentioning it on a previous post. It does suck, but I know what you mean, it's such a shame though :( Xx 
How is Evie now? And how was Knowsley?? I remember taking Joe there when he was about 4. We went through the monkey enclosure....most people had tiny little monkeys jumping on their cars....not us! We got the biggest baboon of a monkey, I'm telling you now, it was fucking HUGE!! He jumped on our bonnet, ripped off the window wipers & just sat there! Joe screamed ALL the way round & home, he was petrified! Never liked monkeys since! Haha 

Wow, 16 week's seems early for solids..but as you say, everyone is different. Oscar will be 23 week's on Thursday. We are going to try the babyled weaning, where they basically feed themselves, it sounds a great way for them to discover food & I really want oscar to know what food looks & feel like, rather than having it all pureed up. Doing it this way, you can't start it till 6 months (or there abouts) so we are going to start next week. It's gonna be a messy affair, but I'm looking forward to it. 
He's great, getting a right little character to him, he's so laid back like his daddy, but has My temper when he's tired! He's just started grabbing his own feet! I LOVE it when baby's do that! 
Az pulled a sicky today, he's been working his arse off all weekend, covering for someone else,..So we went for a pub lunch then took Oscar swimming for the first time, he loved it! :)

Still hate the house we are in...I ended up calling the police on Saturday night. Our house is on the main road in ramsbottom, so come weekend you can hear all the pissed up people walking home. On Sat, two guys were outside our house, kicking off, screaming at each other, then they started screaming at people walking past them. They started shaking the bus stop sign, trying to break it. Joe was crying as he was scared . It was awful, I felt threatened in my own house especially as az was out working. It was only about 9pm. 
Anyway, by the time the police came they had gone! Idiots Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls,

Frisky, Evie was the exact same with the monkeys! She screamed the whole way around and because it was busy it took us about 20 minutes to get through the monkey part. Every time one of them even came near the car she clung to me like a baby monkey haha and screamed her lungs out! It's safe to say that if we go again we will NOT be going through the monkey part 

What kinds of food will Oscar be able to try on the babyled weaning? I've never heard of it! God so much has changed since I had a newborn, I feel like I wouldn't know what to do now if we had another. Don't health visitors advise now not to make bottles up and put them in the fridge? I don't think I'd change a thing, I mean what did women do 100s of years ago?? 

That's shitty about the drunkards outside your house!! I'd be fuming too, it makes me angry enough when there's kids under my front window so I don't know how I'd react if there were pissed up men. The police are a waste of time though aren't they??? They're more bothered in stopping someone for not having a seatbelt on than turning up to your house when there's a disturbance! 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina, I had the same reaction about the baby led weaning. I've never heard of it before until I went to a weaning talk at my health center.

I remember weaning Joe, having to puree all his food, I'd freeze batches of it in ice cube trays....looking back, it was pretty stressful trying to get him to eat it, worrying if he didn't eat it all or didn't like it! 

Baby led weaning basically means baby is in charge. It works on the concept that they eat what you eat. So no having to puree food. So next week I will start Oscar off on porridge or weetabix. But instead of ME spoon feeding him, he will attempt to do it himself (we load the spoon though) then any other food you just pop on his tray and let him go for it. 
Obviously more will go on the floor or in his hair & face. But as the weeks progress, they learn to eat themselves. The idea is they get the feel, smell of food, they discover it themselves rather than just having mush.
Because they still have the milk feeds , it doesn't matter if they don't eat it all, it's meant to be a fun way of learning to eat. 
It has benefits as it causes babies to be less fussy eaters & meal times enjoyable rather than a battle. It's really interesting. 
So if I want to give him some Apple, rather than boiling it & mushing it up....I will just grate it & let him tuck in! Haha X


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my God girls! I've had the worst afternoon! 
Went to do my shopping with Oscar, had to park on the side street as there were no spaces outside my house. As I was getting Oscars car seat out, a car tried getting past, so I closed the door & leant back so it could pass....Went to open car door again and it was LOCKED! With the fucking keys inside and Oscar!!! Oscars car seat was all pushed forward as I was in the process of unhooking the seatbelt from the back of it. Oscar was at a funny angle, his hood had fallen over his eyes so he couldn't see me! He was screaming his head off!! I totally panicked...anyway, I ended up calling 999 & had a fire engine come out to rescue him. Sirens on & everything!! They had to smash the back window of the car! 
Oscar was distraught, but when I got him out he was smiling at all the firemen! 
I swear to God , these things always happen to me!! FML! 

Pass me a vodka!! X


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls I am so sorry for being AWOL!!! I've not had two mins to get on here these last few days :(

Frisky food to hear from you and OMG!!!! I can't believe that happened to you! I mean, it's a funny story to tell people but I bet you were absolutely FRaNtIC!!! I bet it happens all the time, bless you!!! Any hunky firemen come to your rescue???? :) lol!!!

Tina.... It sounds like Evie has the same kind if eczema, it's so awful, viv has been in such pain and didn't sleep for a week as she must have been so itchy! The steroid cream has worked and it has cleared up loads but she just keeps get wetting really bad flare ups! I can't believe your sis has still got it so bad! Bless her, I really feel for her because it's such an awful thing to have! 

Not much to report with me, my mam decided that after my grandas funeral she would book a holiday for us all so we have booked to go to Cyprus in august.... Two holidays this year!!! Lordy! I haven't been abroad for 5 years! Very exciting!!! 
9DPO for me, I think my dream is slipping away girls :( I've started to try and get my head around it as I know I'm going to be deeply disappointed when it gets to June and my next app with the consultant... We also don't qualify for IVF and I totally understand and agree with this.... :( eeeeeeeeek 

Anyone got any plans this weekend??? No alcohol for me for 2 weeks as I'm on bloody antibiotics ggggrrrrrrrrr :( desperate for a wine tooooooooo !!! :wine:


----------



## Bettyt63

Here is my poor baby's legs 2 weeks ago!! Bless her, it's so much better now tho :) xx


----------



## ab75

Poor Vivian, that looks so sore. Wow for 2 holidays,have fun!!

Lol frisky,I done the same with my nephew years ago. Never had central locking then,opened the door to put his car seat in and threw the car keys onto the drivers seat. For some reason I then put the button down on passenger door and closed it!! My sis had left 2 mins before lol I had to knock on her neighbours door and use her phone to call police who got him out!!

Are you looking forward to Sunday Tina?
Not much happening here. We are moving next week so just getting organised for that.
Cancelled our forest holiday as we want to save for a deposit for a mortgage as I am pissed off renting. Much preferred when we had our own place before. Feel like we are throwing money away renting. Going to my sisters caravan for a week instead. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How are you all?? Hope everyone has had a nice weekend, they're never long enough for me!!! 

Frisky, meant to say I've heard lots of great stories from baby led weaning, I didn't know anything about it when viv started on solids so never did it. My friend did it though and it was amazing to watch her 8 month old tuck into a lasagne all by herself! Keep us posted on how it goes.... Tina, when are you back to TTC again??? How has it been these last few months? Have you enjoyed not stressing about getting your bfp???

I'm 13dpo today. I have had some major symptoms this cycle, I've had nausea, dizziness, extreme hunger but most of all, sore boobs which I NEVER get! First I thought it was from the gym but it's defo not!!! Trying not to get my hopes up but I can't even imagine I could possibly be pg. Just not sure why I have such sore bbs??? Anyone else had this before???? :) 


AB, I can't believe your moving, it's so stressful, are you going anywhere nice???


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello ladies. Frisky, i'd have been so panicked i'd probably have broken through the windscreen myself! My husband put our daughter in her car seat the other day, gave her the keys and closed the door to help me with shopping. The locks i screamed running for a door, knowing she knows how to push the buttons on the car keys. Thankfully i got it open but hubby just went sheet white. She wanted to play with them and i just didn't think, he said! 
Anyway, I'm having a crappy time. I'm in hospital. They don't know quite what's wrong but suspect its my appendix. My bloods are all over the place and the pain is awful. However the ultrasound couldn't conclusively prove it is my appendix. I've said i wont agree to surgery without proof that the baby or i is at risk. I'm 31 weeks and i have this horror that i'd go for a general to have an appendicitis and end up without my baby when i woke up. I know I'm probably just being unreasonable but best case scenario it goes well i have a 6 week recovery followed by delivery, followed by more recovery, all with a toddler at home. 
Heaven knows what I'm going to do about work! 
i miss Mia and i keep getting all teary, probably through lack of sleep! 
moan over, sorry ladies!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god Edinburgh!!! You poor thing! I can't believe you're going through this!!! Is it safe to have surgery at 31 weeks??? Are you having to stay in hospital now??? I really hope they figure out exactly what it is and you and baby are ok. You've not had the best of times through this pregnancy :( please don't worry about work.... They can see to themselves, most important thing is that you and baby are ok!!! Keep us posted my lovely, I'm sending you lots of get well wishes....

I've just come back from one of my gym classes and could barely do the whole class as my boobs hurst so much?!?!?? What's going on girls???? I daren't test and I have two FRER's in the drawer! I can't bare to see a BFN :( 

How is everyone else???? X


----------



## friskyfish

Oh God Edinburgh, you poor thing! I know it's tough been in hospital when you have a little one, plus your hormonal anyway. But your in the best place. What happens now then?? I don't blame you for worrying, your not been unreasonable, I'd be exactly the same. Can't believe you are 31 weeks already, that's flown by! Lots of love to you. Make the most of rest & try not to stress about work Xx 

Ooooh betty, how are the boobs?? That's a major symptom, when is af due for you?? I want you to test, but I don't want you hopes been crashed....try & hold out as long as you can x 

Ab, I know what you mean about renting....we are sick to death of throwing our money away each month. We can't afford this house we are in, we are struggling every month, really struggling. Hope your week away will be nice,,at least your still getting away. I used to love going to my aunties caravan as a kid, had my best holidays there.

I am dying today/tonight.....I've never had a hangover this bad. Had a few drinks with az watching the boxing. Then my sister inlaw text asking if I wanted to go to hers for a few drinks. She only lives 2 mins away & I was pleasantly drunk & didn't want to go to bed (Az did) So he told me to go & enjoy myself. Anyway I went & woke up at 7am on her sofa!! Ewwwwwwww, I must have just passed out at around 3am. I've had the day from hell, I've not stopped been sick. Was meant to be at a kids party, but couldn't go. Az took Oscar and my mum had to have Joe for a couple of hours. Today has been a write off, I'm never drinking again!! 
The problem is, I didn't eat alot, just my breakfast and I was mixing drinks. I had red wine, then sailor jerry rum,,then vodka!! Ewwwwwwwww kill me now, thank F**K it's bedtime!! 

On a more positive note, Oscar rolled over for the first time on Friday. He keeps doing it,he will be off soon!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning girls....how's everyone doin?? Was meant to take Oscar to a baby group this morning, but I've lost my glasses in my drunken state, left them at my sister in laws. So I can't drive anywhere as I'm blind! But Oscar Is loaded with a cold anyway, so probably for the best. 

Betty, that pic of Vivienne looks really painful, poor thing. 
Aaron has really bad skin at the minute, working with diesel all the time, looks red & inflamed like Vivienne's Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no frisky!!!! I feel your pain! I've had plenty of those days :) not good :(
How are you feeling today??? 

AF arrived this morning (3 days early might I add!!!) I have no idea why my bbs have hurt so much? I've never had this before other than when I was pg with viv???? 
So it's officially 3 years for us TTC.... Not sure whether to laugh or burst into floods of tears today.....


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: can't believe Oscar rolled over! I remember when viv did it for the first time, it's so cute watching them xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies! Sorry for being awol for a few days, Mark took me away to the lakes for the weekend. Had the most fabulous time, I'd never been to the lakes before and it's like a different world! I could get used to waking up to the sound of ducks quacking in a morning, eating food that's unbelievably delicious and walking along streams to find a pub to have a cheeky afternoon beer. 

Back to reality today though! The joys of the dreaded 6-2s :( 

Betty sorry to hear that your AF got you :( I have to confess that my body did things like that to me too. I normally have really sore boobs from ovulation day to AF arriving but on a couple of occasions I didn't have sore boobs until maybe 10DPO which made me think "ooohh this is different, maybe I'm pregnant!!" only for the witch to arrive a few days later. I think it's down to more/less progesterone being released at ovulation than what is normal for you. 

That picture of viv made me wince! Evie's isn't quite that bad, that looks really painful! Bless her :( :( Have you tried changing your washing powder? My sister swears by sanex shower gel too because it's the only one that she finds that doesn't flare her eczema up. I've just bought some for Evie. I will ask her if she knows of any little hidden remedies that could ease it a bit. 

Frisky, how you stayed calm and rang the fire brigade I don't know!! I think I would have been a quivering wreck looking for something to smash the window with. That's a scary situation to be in!! It doesn't bare thinking about what could have happened. 

Well done to Oscar!!! *does a little victory dance* haha he is growing up fast!! You'll have to video it and post it on facebook so we can have a nosey. 

Edinburgh, any more news on your possible apendicitis? I'd be the same as you, as any heavily pregnant woman would I expect. It's a scary thought being put to sleep and their life being in a surgeons hands. I'm hoping it isn't apendicitis and it's something that they can easily fix for you sweetie. 

2 more cycles to go for us until we officially start to try again. Can't wait now! All of this waiting around is driving me bonkers. My AF is due in the next couple of days, oh lordy.. it'll be period pains in work again god help me! xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Ah girls last night was a toughie for me... 

Mark's cousins wife had her baby boy yesterday, Harry Joseph. He is beautiful, the perfect little bundle of joy. I got home from work yesterday afternoon and my house phone was ringing non stop, I saw it was Mark's mum and I knew what she was ringing to tell me because I'd already seen it on Facebook. Am I a horrible person for ignoring her calls? 
Mark came home from work and she must have rang his mobile. He said "Tina why have you not been answering the phone?" I made up an excuse that I'd been in the shower. I couldn't face her beaming down the phone about a newborn.. I know it's lovely news but it's made me feel low. 

Another of his cousins is going in for a cesaerian on Thursday to welcome her little girl into the world.. I'm going to have to hide again aren't I haha. 

I feel awful :( I want my baby 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

God Tina.... I totally understand, it's not fair!!! I wish we could announce our BFPs! You're not a horrible person! big hugs to you :hug:

Girls, I need your advice?!?! My period has arrived 3 days early, this morning I hve had terrible shooting pains and cramps which are different from my normal AF pains. I went into town and all of a sudden I had terrible pains and then I passed a huge clot?!?!?! I'm attaching a photo (I'm so sorry because this goes beyond tmi but I really don't know what to do!!) what is happening?


Look away now if you don't want to see this.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ab75

Betty,I have no idea. If it had been your 1st cycle after your lap I'd say it was because of that but it's not. Chemical? Implantation? I really don't know but it definitely doesn't seem right! !

Hugs Tina,you're not a bad person. Understandable that you feel that way. I used to be the same xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, I agree with AB it doesn't look like a "normal" period.... this isn't your first one after the lap is it? 

Have you taken a test? 

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

p.s.... don't be sorry! that is what we're all here for... the good, the bad and the ugly! x


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, this thread wouldn't be the same without a bit of TMI;) Xx 

I agree with everyone else that this doesn't look normal...But as Tina said above, is this the first after lap?? What is considered 'normal' after that? 
Is it worth seeing a doctor about?? Hugs to you sweetie....It's just shit when our body teases us with symptoms too, it's not bloody fair. :( 

Tina, I LOVE the lakes.....It's beautiful there, amazing that it's literally like a 45 min drive away from us, yet like you said, seems like another world.

Your not bad for ignoring your mother in laws calls....I did the same when Aaron's sister's had their baby's.....I said my mobile was playing up. 
It's tough.....I know it's easy for me to say, but I remember it well. 

Harry Joseph??? My Joseph is Joseph Harry :) 

I'm up at a ridiculous hour as Oscar full of cold...It's rubbish, he would be sleeping through otherwise. 
I've taken a break of fb for a bit girls, I was on it all the time, getting on my nerves. Tried Oscar with Weetabix, he loved it! I'll post some pics when I upload them. Very messy...but great to watch. 

So much for me not drinking again, it's my sister in laws 30th at weekend and I know I'll have a,few vodkas even though I said I wouldn't. My sister is babysitting. 
I'm booked in to get makeup done too....all MAC products used, can't wait! I have a bit of a make up obsession. I'd be devastated if my make up bag got robbed!! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, any update on the clot situation? Hope you're feeling okay sweetie.

Frisky, hahaha I would definitely be the same if my makeup bag got robbed. I have a bit of a makeup obsession too. I think I probably spend more money on makeup than anything else.. I'm like a magpie! Someone was selling chanel testers in work the other week, they were genuine.. old stock so going cheap. I bought 6 glosses! pahaha I think I need help. 

I'm glad that someone has said that I'm not bonkers for ignoring her calls. She called me yesterday when I was in work and I answered, she was ringing AGAIN to tell me about the baby. I just quickly said that I had saw pictures on facebook and changed the subject. She probably thinks I'm a weirdo not wanting to talk about it but she has no idea what we've gone through over the last 20 months... it's not her fault. I feel cruel :( 

So glad that the feeding with Oscar went well! ahhh I can just see him now covered in weetabix haha. You should give him an entire victoria sponge... I bet he would love that more! LOL 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls..... How is everyone? I passed some more 'whoppers ' yesterday and last night (I'm talking the size of an orange!) it was pretty scary. I've called my consultant and left a msg.... This is my second period after lapsroscopy so I'm not sure if it's normal (it doesn't feel normal let me tell you!) 

Tina.... Please know you are NOT cruel at all.... The news of someone's pregnancy or birth is of course wonderful and we are genuinely happy for the person involved but at the same time it's crushing as we want it to be us so much.... It's so bloody hard, give yourself a break, you've been through a lot and you're well within your right to be sad :( 

Frisky... So glad Oscar enjoyed his weetabix.... I started uv on baby rice and she loved it!!! God, seems like a lifetime ago now!
I'm also going out this weekend and intend on having myself a jolly old time! It's been 2 weeks since I had a drink, I'm desperate!!!

I need to start wearing make up, I'm terrible, I just can't be bothered putting the stuff on! I always wear mascara and eye liner but never foundation as its just a pain putting it on.... Now nail varnishes are a different matter! I have about 100 bottles in ever shade and keep buying more, love the stuff!!!! :) :)


----------



## friskyfish

Haha betty, I don't even wear make up these days....I'm still obsessed with it though...love to load it on, the rare occasion I go out! 
I went to new York years ago and bought loads of Mac over there as it's really cheap. I made the biggest mistake of putting it ALL in my handbag on a night out, and my bloody bag got nicked in a bar in Manchester!! *******s! Were talking years ago, the days when you could smoke at the bar! Haha 
I am looking forward to getting ready on Saturday and not having to worry about my make up! Saying that, it could really go the other way & I could end up looking like a drag queen!! Haha 

Betty, hope your ok....Will your consultant ring you back today?? It doesn't sound good at all :( Xx 

Tina, big loves to you...It's tough when nobody knows just how long you have been trying and all the shit that goes with it!! 

Az came home last night and went mad at me because of the state of our house. Bearing in mind it's mainly all his shit cluttering up the place!! He thinks it's ' easy' to tidy the house with 2 kids. I hate been in this house at the best of times, I'm out doing things with Oscar most days. So today I'm gonna try and get it spotless just to shut him up. 
He pisses me off though, he goes to a martial arts class 2 nights a week, he's out on call alot, went to the football last night. Then he expects me to do it all, with Oscar and Joe to sort out??? Gets on my nerves...I never get to just fuck off out & do my own thing!!! 
Sorry to swear, he's great really, just annoys Me how he thinks it's 'easy' grrrrrrr xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Weetabix face! Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150303_100924.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20150304_084907-1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3


----------



## friskyfish

Just looking.....in July, we will have Been friends for 2 years!!!

It's mad isn't it?? How you can get close & share so much....class you as friends, yet we have never even met!!

Love you girlies xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god, 2 years!!! Where has the time gone? Seriously, I don't know what I would have done without you girls over these last two years! I think I would have been taken away and sectioned under the 'TTC mental health act'!!! :) I know we will all meet up one day.... What a journey hey???

Oscar looks adorable! Such a good age, he will be talking next!

Frisky, I think all men are the same, well Chris is anyway. He will come in and start crashing around and tell me what a mess the place is, I normally show him where the rubber gloves and cleaner are and tell him to 'crack on' he lives there too and we both work. Chris tells me I only work part time so should do all the house work too (and look after a highly strung 3 year old!) er.... I don't think so matey! Bloody men hey!

I don't think I will get a call this week from my consultant, I feel like I'm always bugging them (even tho I'm not) I feel like I'm making a fuss. I got really upset last night, I passed what I can only describe as my liver! It was huge and hurt. I just thought, I'm supposed to be 'fixed' now, not worse than I was. I just don't think my insides are in any fit state to carry a baby :( 
Sorry girls, I hate to rant but I feel like I'm totally desperate at the minute :(
Bring on my holiday!!! 8 weeks tmrw and I cant wait!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## tinadecember

Betty rant away my dear... what is happening to you certainly isn't normal and it's only natural to want to talk to someone about it. It's not healthy anyway to bottle everything up inside, you'll end up in a mental asylum if you do that. Did you take a test? I hate to bring it up but are you sure you're not having an early miscarriage? 

Frisky, he looks like he is having the time of his life haha! "YESSSS NO MORE MILK!!!" Have you tried him with anything else today? 

Mark wouldn't dare bring up about the house being a mess since I'm the only one who friggin does anything in there!! He thinks because he works until 6 oclock that when he gets home he can put his feet up whilst I run around after him because I finish at 2... I'VE ALSO BEEN AWAKE SINCE 4AM!!!!! 

It's safe to say we do have a lot of rows about the housework because I feel like I'm constantly asking for help. 

Guess what girls? BIG news! I've joined the gym :) :) I've never stepped foot in a gym in my life haha. I'm going to my first class tonight with my sister, we're doing an abs class then depending how I feel I may do a spin class tomorrow. 
I seriously need to tone my wobbly ass up, that and my mummy tummy. Project bikini body begins today. I am determined

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, you're not making a fuss at all. Knowing your circumstances, they should at least give you a call back & talk to you. And rant away....that's what we are here for!

Yeah, Aaron thinks because I'm not working at the min, I've got it easy. I would never moan about having Oscar, I cherish every moment, but I don't like to stay in the house with him all day, i love being out & about at baby groups, walking and stuff. I don't agree with Just plonking him infront of the tv all day! I don't think it's healthy, my friend does that with her baby, she hardly ever goes out!! 
There are literally not enough hours in the day! 
To be honest, I'm that unhappy in this house, I've lost any motivation to make it look nice, you know what I mean? We don't live in a shit tip & have rats running around or anything! Haha I just don't enjoy it, I took pride in our last house...loved getting it all tidy & buying things for it, Ivboved that house. I can't do that here, it just depresses me so much Xx 

Tina, good on you joining the gym! I love going to the gym....I've not been in weeks though as I've had no childcare, I'm gonna start tomorrow. I've got serious wobbly bits...6 months on & I've still not lost my baby weight...I've got loads of cellulite too :( 
Jeez, I'm a barrel of laughs today aren't I!!?? 

Oscar had cheesy mash for tea last night. His diet is still mainly milk & will be for a while until he gets the hang of eating the food. It's so hard baby led weaning, as you are tempted to help them eat, put food to their mouths
But it's all about them doing it all themselves! We will see how he goes on. 

Got a letter this morning, Joe has been accepted to the high school I applied for!!! Whhhhaaaaaaaaaa HIGH SCHOOL?????? What the hell?? How did that happen?? I'm very emotional about this, he's not a little boy anymore :( Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Seems like all our fellas are the same girls.... It's a good job we have super human powers!!!! :)
Tina.... I bloody love the gym, I go 4 times a week but would be there every day if I could... I find its the only time when I can just zone out.... I still have wobbly bits and fear they will always be there unless I get it all sucked out (then put in my face to straighten out the wrinkles! Lol) 
Frisky, I think you're doing the right thing being out of the house.... It's no fun being stuck in with a 6 month old and it gets so lonely if you don't mingle with other mums... When are you able to move out of this house??? Hope you get somewhere you like very soon :) congrats on joe getting into the high school you choose, wow, that's a big step!!!! Eeeeek! 

Tina, yes I did test yesterday and bfn so defo not a MC. Thank God, I don't know what is worse, thinking I had another MC or my ovaries coming out of my wohoo hooo! :)

Girls.... I'm gonna get steaming drunk this weekend and I cannot wait! I'm going to get my nails done, wear something fancy AND heels!!! Whoop! Bring it on!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Yessss betty!! I like this positive post! Its cheered me up! I too am getting steaming drunk. Ive got ridiculosly h


----------



## friskyfish

Pressed send too soon! Haha....High wedges & a jumpsuit! Im gonna dance and not care about my fat bits! My bingo wings will be flapping around everywhere ....drunk!! Haha!! X


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes frisky!!! I'm all for getting sloshed and dancing like I'm 16 again!!!! Bring on the high heels and lots of hairspray :wine:


----------



## tinadecember

haha girls your posts about going out have put a smile on my face as I sit at my desk barely functioning at 7.30am! 

I didn't sleep well last night, I think because I went to the gym it took me AGES to wind down when I got home and then when I finally did get into bed which was past 9.30pm I was thinking about my alarm going off in 6 hours! I can't bloody win haha 

The gym was tough! I went to an abs class and the instructor didn't hold back let me tell you!! We started with planking and then crunches and various types of sit ups with weights and I kid you not I thought I was going to pass out right there in front of a room full of 30 people. I must have looked ridiculous! There's no way my bum AND my legs were rising off the floor, my insides were giving up haha. 

BUT I've booked myself in for a spin class tonight, I will not be beaten! I will get fit even if it nearly kills me doing so. :) :) 

Betty, good thing about the BFN. Have the pains calmed down now? you thoroughly deserve a drunken night out at the weekend. Put some lipstick on, stick some high heels on and loosen those hips baybbbeee!! 

Frisky, I'm with you on getting out of the house with a newborn.. it doesn't do anyone any good staying in 24 hours a day. Fresh air is good for Oscar too, it will do him wonders! I never did any of the baby groups with Evie because we were in a new town at the time and I didn't know a soul but I was always out and about with my mum because she was a summer baby. 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies. Betty, i had a similar problem with clotting bout 5 years ago. Like you i saved one and went to the doctor but he wasn't interested in taking a peak! I've always had monster period pain which only gets better on the pill. However on the advice of a friend i started taking evening primrose oil and general supplement and the clotting did ease over time. I think its probably triggered by your lap and might be a good sign, your body having a big cleanout and laying down new tissues. Sore though so take it easy.
At the risk of being hit with several shoes/handbags my husband is great. I often have to ask him to do something as it wont bother him till things are minging, but he never complains. Sure, i get sensitive about feeling like a nag, but he just laughs at me and gets the hoover out. Get them trained ladies! 
i got out of hospital on Monday night. It was a bowel infection/inflammation, probably due to reduced circulation. Was hoping to try going back to work today but I'm so nauseous i cant stand up. Even when it eases two mouthfuls of anything and I'm queasy again. So very bored and frustrated. Frightened I'm going to be assigned mat leave early by boss and watch the walls the next 8-10 weeks. 32 weeks today and i am grateful baby is still inside cooking! 
Hope you all have wonderful weekends. God i miss the gym but time and energy aren't my playmates. I'll worry about the wobbly bits once button is cooked. Have a spin session and a glass of wine for me!
i cant get over how long this post has been running. And to think betty's TMI post about cm was what started it all; there's a story for grandkids!


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, I'm relieved for you that the problem was nothing that required being cut open and that you're feeling better-ish now! 
Have you suffered with sickness right through your pregnancy or does it only seem to be getting worse again in the 3rd tri? 

I think it's amazing how we have all carried on the post and genuinely become friends who we can speak to about anything without the risk of being judged! I genuinely love you all immensely!!! 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

I had nausea 24/7 till week 12, but not since. Hopefully its just some symptom of coming off the painkillers and will pass. Mia got sent home from nursery with chicken pox. Poor matt is having to look after both of us. I'm in need of a sense of humour change. Cant catch a damn break thus week!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Edinburgh.... You poor thing you really have been through the mill!!!! I hope you are all feeling better soon and please don't rush back to work, look after yourself and take some time off to get back to normal health :) 
Oh I'm so pleased I started this thread! Can you believe how close we are??? I love you all, you have kept me going through the last couple of years xxxxx

I've just got a random letter through from my consultant to say that I am at high risk of having an ectopic pregnancy due to peri-tubal adhesions and that is I do fall pregnant I have to have a scan at 6 weeks to rule out ectopic.... How random is that?? This have never been mentioned to me before??? The plot thickens!!!

Tina, you're funny!!!! I can't wait to hear about spin!!!! Hope you didn't flake out and fall off the bike halfway through!! :) lol:)

Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Happy friday girls! Wahooo 2 days off from work looms :) :) 

Betty, bloody hell if it's not one thing it's the other isn't it! How do you feel about it? 

The spin class nearly killed me off. 30 seconds into the class I thought oh my Jesus Christ there's no way I can do this and for a second I was going to give up but I found the strength from somewhere to finish the 45 minute class. There was a point about 30 minutes in when I nearly vomited :( But I feel a mega sense of achievement that I completed the class considering that I have NEVER done exercise. I think I have a bruised foo foo, seriously I can't sit down without wincing 

Next up - kick fit class on Monday... I hope it starts to get easier. I dread each class at the minute haha.

What's everyone's plans for the weekend?

My AF arrived this morning so I'm just dosing up on painkillers to get me through this 8 hour shift and then I think we will do something fun with Evie tonight since we didn't see her last weekend. 

I've heard the weather is going to warm up a bit tomorrow, might look into going to the zoo or something. 

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies! How are the hangovers? 
Betty, i suppose it's at least good to be forewarned of potential complications but have they given you a complete diagnosis and results of how the treatment went?


----------



## tinadecember

girls a weird one but why the hell has our thread been moved?!?!?! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... So what is going on with our thread???? Has it been moved? I have this thread open on my phone all the time so I can't tell what's happened (I'm a total saddo!) 
God I had a shit day today girls! I had my own stall selling my bits and pieces that I make, I did it in the hospital I work at (it's one of the biggest hospitals in the country) what a bloody disaster! I was there for 10 hours and I made £10!!! Soul destroying!!! :( 

Edinburgh, how are you doing? Are you feeling any better? What are they doing about your pain and how is your little girl???
I was told in my consultation that my tubes were damaged from the endometriosis and scar tissue but that the endo had been removed giving me more of a chance to get PG but he never mentioned that I am high risk ectopic at the time, he must have assumed that I would know this was this case if my tubes are damaged???? It's just another hurdle, my dream of having a second baby is slipping away from me :(


----------



## tinadecember

Hello ladies!!

I'm worried that this thread is going to slowly slip away now that baby and bump have just decided to move it!!! It's made me angry... we know where to find the thread so why just move it to another forum? 

Betty, I can't understand how you only made a tenner!!! the items that you make are beyond beautiful, I think I'd spend more than a tenner myself if I came across your stall. Have you ever looked into opening your own business? You're a talented lady :) 

Where in your cycle are you? Is ovulation coming up in the next few days? 

Can't wait to get home from work this afternoon. My plan is take Evie for a haircut, go home lay on the couch and then not move a muscle for the rest of the night! I need some relaxation time
xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies, doing much better. Back at work. Mia is getting there, should be back at nursery on Friday. Pretty tired but 4 day weeks from here on in. 33 weeks tomorrow. Do not feel prepared at all. 
Don't lose heart yet betty. You only had the lap a couple cycles ago. Just give yourself a little allowance for healing time. I agree with Tina, your crafty things are lovely, just a bad venue/day. Have you tried an online shop with etsy or ebay? It's where i go for handmade things for gifts etc.
Tina, this thread is so huge now they probably just needed extra server space for it &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Bettyt63

I love that our thread has over 1000 replies! God, we all know how to talk!!!
It was just a bad day at the hospital (when I did my stall) on Monday, who knows, just one of those things! I would love to start my own business but between looking after viv and working 5 days a week I just don't have the time (or money!) one day tho girls!!! :)
Edinburgh, glad you guys are on the mend, won't be long before you're on maternity leave and you won't have to worry about work. When is your maternity starting??
Tina, did you have a nice relaxing night tonight? I'm just sat with a glass of red (so much for not drinking again! Lol!) 
I'm trying to stay positive but I feel like I need to start thinking this may not happen, just so I am prepared, I'm cd 10 today and had spitting yesterday and was exactly the same last month and before that I've never had this before?!?! Not sure what that is but SMEP starts today and that's about all we can do to cover ourselves.... Fingers and toes crossed xxxx
Tina, where are you in your cycle? We are about the same aren't we now (in sync!!!!) when are you back in the wagon??? 
XXXX


----------



## Bettyt63

Spotting not spitting!!!! Lordy!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

CD7 for me Betty, we're almost in sync!! We won't be trying until May. 2 more cycles to go :) That way if I got caught in May (unlikely I know but hey!) then I would be a maximum of 28wks pregnant when our jollybobs come around so I could still fly. 

Feel like I'm going doolally anyway thinking that I could possibly get pregnant this year, I can't see it happening without professional help.

Yes I had a wonderfully relaxing night :) Mark came home and cooked us homemade chips with fish and mushy peas, it was yummmmyyy. I lay on the couch like a sleeping dog and didn't move until Evie went to bed at which point I transferred myself from the couch to my bed haha. 

Did you just stick to the one glass of wine Betty or did you end up having a bottle? 

Edinburgh, good news to hear that you're getting over the worst of it! Like Betty said though only a few weeks to go and you can hopefully rest with your feet up and take it easy before your bubba arrives. It'll give you some time to get prepared as well. Have you decided on a name hun? 

Just shows how long we've been trying! Momwife, AB, Frisky & shortly Edinburgh will have all had babies!!! 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Hi,how are you all doing. Sorry I've been awol. Moved house last week and have been busy settling in xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how is everyone? Did you all have a lovely Mother's Day?? 
Ab, how is the new house? Did you get moved ok???
Xx


----------



## ab75

Morning, yes the move is done. I bloody hate moving but everything is where it should be and we are settled in. Can't wait until we can buy our own place again instead of renting as I never want to move again after that lol. It was tiring as we done it ourselves,with the 3 kids in 2 days. Zoe has settled in at her new nursery and is enjoying it.

Mother's day was good. Got my breakfast made for me and we went to the park. 
How are you all doing? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

God ab how did you manage to do all that, by yourselves with 3 kids in tow??? I would have had a nervous breakdown! I hate moving! Hopefully you will be in your own place very soon xxx how is frazer? You need to post a pic so we can see him!!! :)


----------



## ab75

I honestly don't know how we managed lol.
Here's my little man xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god!!!! Look how he's grown!!! He's absolutely gorgeous!!! X


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

AB, Frazer is gorgeous ahhh just look at him! Betty is right, he is growing quickly! He doesn't look like a newborn anymore. Good on you for managing the move with all of the kids in tow! How are you settling into your new home? 

I didn't do much on mothers day, Mark took me to town on Saturday to get some new clothes because I was in desperate need of a new pair of jeans and then on Sunday I went to a spin class in the morning and took Evie swimming. By the way big news! My big girl swam for the first time on Sunday!!! No floats or anything, I'm so proud. She's only had 6 lessons so I see this as a massive achievement. 

What did you get up to Betty? 

Have you ovulated yet? 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks girls, he is getting so big.
We are settled in well, its a nice little town we are in and everything is within walking distance so hoping I lose all my excess weight soon lol.

That's fab Tina. We're going swimming again on sunday and I'm going to put the girls names down for lessons.

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Tina, how is the gym treating you now? Still feel like throwing up in spin??? Lol!
Bless Evie for swimming without floats! I bet she was dead proud of herself!! Viv goes to lessons but she has only been doing it one term and is just getting the hang of things, I wouldn't say she is a natural 'water baby'! She hates getting her face wet (ha, just like me!)
I'm CD 15 today, we have been doing what we normally do, BD every other day. Not using opks as I just can't stand the stress of it all! :( 
Tina, I'm just watching the new 'one born every minute' and its set in Liverpool, do you talk like that??? It's so strange, I all imagine you to talk in a Geordie accent like me!!!! :) 
I guess we all have thick accents, AB and Edinburgh, Scottish. Me, Geordie, Tina, Scouse and frisky manc! 
AB glad you're setting in in your new home.... Don't worry about your baby weight, that will go when you're good and ready! 
God it's almost the weekend AGAIN!!! Where is the time going girls?? X


----------



## tinadecember

Hey ladies, happy friday!!!

Betty, I thought I was finding the gym easier until I went to legs, bums and tums last night and today I'm back to walking like John Wayne hahaha. 50 minutes of squats is hard going on the old bum and thighs! I'm loving it though, it's right when people say that it becomes addictive. 

I haven't watched the new one born, I've got them all recorded for when I get pregnant. Probably sad of me but I can't bear to watch them :( So I'll have a one born fest when I do get my BFP! 

But yes Betty that's how I speak haha! I didn't know that you were geordie?? I love the geordie accent. I'm probably not as scouse as some of the women on one born, it depends on where in Liverpool you are from. Some parts are really scouse but I don't think I'm as scouse as some are! 

I'm CD15 today, you're 2 days ahead of me I think.. do you think you've ovulated yet? I think I did today because my boobs are going sore.. not that it makes a difference!! It's driving me mad now this TTC break. I need to get back on the horse! 

You excited for your holiday??

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ha Tina! Squats are a killer! I went to kettlebells last night and I can sit down today it hurts that bad! It's very addictive, I love going now.... It's a real stress release for me! You will be a badass squatter very soon!! 

My sis went to uni at Liverpool hope so I spent a lot of time there and absolutely LoVE Liverpool, haven't been for years tho! I'm sooooo gonna have to make a trip and meet up! Yes, I'm a Geordie (well, not as harsh as we are about 25 miles south of Newcastle) my accent is not as thick as I lived out of the North East for 16 years :)

I'm CD 19 today, we have been :sex: since CD8 and we should do it tonight for good measure but GOD I'm exhausted! Don't think I can face it! Don't think Chris can either!!!! Seriously, if I don't fall this cycle I don't think I can carry on! 

What's everyone got planned this weekend???


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls... How is everyone? Hope you all had a good weekend (they are never long enough!!!)
Can anyone shed any light on my symptoms recently??? I have sore boobs again!!! I'm CD21 today, think I ovulated CD14 my right boob feels like it's been punched it hurts that much (same as last month)??? Why would my boobs all of a sudden start hurting me during my cycle??? I've never had it before (apart from when I was pregnant?) really confused! Could it be something else? I'm worried?!?! Xx


----------



## ab75

I had to get 7dpo bloods done after my last mc to check my progesterone levels. So I'm guessing your boobs are sore as your body has ovulated and produced progesterone. Maybe more than usual if you aren't normally sore.

My weekend was ok. Visited family on Saturday and took the kids swimming yesterday but like you said,weekends are never long enough xx


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning!

Betty, I would suggest that since your lap you're obviously ovulating again and maybe getting a stronger progesterone surge which is a good thing!! I'd be worrying if your boobs WEREN'T sore. I know it's cruel because having something different than you had before makes you wonder if you've caught the egg but as long as those progesterone levels are high there's a good chance of you conceiving! 

I had a good weekend, didn't do anything particularly exciting mind you. Had a girls day on Saturday with my 2 sisters because Mark went out on the ale all day. We just lazed around and ate far too many carbs whilst watching chick flicks. Perfect Saturday if you ask me <3 Yesterday was spent with Mark being on a downer all day because Liverpool lost. God why do men get so affected by the football?? It pisses me off!!! 

I know we keep saying in conversation Betty that we should all meet up but we genuinely should! I think we could all be really good friends in real life, okay we might not be able to meet that often because of distance but we obviously get on well :) :) 

I think Frisky has lost this thread! I have it set up on my browser to automatically go to it. Looks like from facebook that she's been super busy with little Oscar.

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

God I can't believe I have never had sore bbs before! Jeez, they are absolutely killing me! Is this what everyone else has every month??? I reckon I'm 7dpo and of course, I've immediately got my hopes up! Fingers crossed hey girls! We did everything we could this cycle (every other day) after this month I'm having a break! Can't take the stress anymore!
Tina, your weekend sounds FAB!!! I love it when I get together with my sis and cousin, it's always the best nights, food, wine and general girlie chats!!! We should DEFO meet up, I'm totally up for it and I don't think its too far, we could all try and arrange a place that is central to us all and we could meet for the day, would be great!!!
Tina, when are you back to trying again??? 
I am lucky, Chris is not into football so I escape all the mood swings that goes with that sport! That's why I love him :) he's a bit of a girl really!!! X
AB, how are you doing my lovely? Have the girls settled into their new house?? How is frazer? Are you still breast feeding (I don't actually know if you are BF'ing)

Right.... Im going to go and cradle my poor boobs!!! X


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: meant to say I had spotting on CD9 anyone had this before???? X


----------



## ab75

Lol at you cradling your boobs.
Yes I'm still BF'ING. Fed Zoe until she self weaned just before she was 1. Had to make Zara go cold turkey when she was about 18 months or else she would still be bloody feeding yet lol.
They have settled in well. They adapt quickly.
My dh was also in a foul mood because Liverpool got beat. He got up and walked out the room when Gerrard got sent off and never watched the rest lol.
I never get sore boobs unless pregnant !! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

AB, I'm glad that someone can relate to the "football mood swings". Honestly I feel like I'm living with a grumpy teenager and our plans always revolve around football. If Liverpool are playing on a Saturday then we can't plan anything or if we do it has to be after/before the match. I wouldn't begrudge him having a hobby but sometimes I wish that he wasn't so obsessed! 

Betty, yes I have sore boobs every month from ovulation day until my AF arrives. Weirdly some months they're a lot more sore than others. I guess it just depends how strong your progesterone surge is. I am sending you all of the luck in the world for this cycle, I have my fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed for you haha! 

Have you noticed any more symptoms apart from the sore boobs? 

I have never had spotting so I can't offer any advice on the CD9 spotting :( 

Where is central to us all that we could meet? I'm so shit at Geography I don't know where anything is!! 

1 more cycle to go until we try again :) :) 

I know how you feel though when you say that you just feel fed up with it all. Evie will be 5 this year, I feel like time is slipping away so fast. I can't see us getting a BFP this year, I just have a feeling that once we start trying again nothing will have changed and we're going to encounter the same problems 

How does Chris feel about giving it all up?

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Ab... You're anazing for BF'ing that long!! Wow! I managed 2 months and it was horrendous! Looking back now it was prob because I didn't have a clue and she was obviously not latched on properly! I ended up with mastitis in both boobs and ended up in hospital :( wasn't very nice! 
Boobs still hurting now but not as bad as yesterday. No other symptoms :(
Tina... Not long now before you can start again! Eeeek! Hopefully you will catch that little eggy straight away!!! God, fingers crossed for us both! 
We haven't really talked much about what happens when I'm told ivf is the only way. Chris is really positive and is adamant that we will get a BFP! I know he will be gutted if we can't have anymore as he wanted 3 kids :( 
I don't know whether I mentioned before but I have now been discharged from the ARU dept as there is nothing more than they can do for me (unless I do IVF) so I'm back in the care of my GP.... Seems like it's well and truly slipping away!
What were your thoughts on IVF Tina? We just cannot afford it! It's going to be approx £6,000 and we don't have this kind of cash so it would mean a loan. We also need a new car as ours is on its last legs and I work 20 mile away and Chris has to go to London every other week so we need to get a good car..... I really don't think we can go through with it, and then what if it doesn't work? All that money and just more heartache???? What's everyone's thoughts on IVF??? 
Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I didn't breastfeed with Evie, I did have a go but I'm pretty sure I didn't produce any milk. 

We've got quite a bit of savings but it's to move house as that's our priority at the minute so if we were going to do IVF we would get a loan. We have discussed it and Mark wants to continue trying naturally for the rest of the year and if still no luck then we can enquire about IVF but I don't want to wait that long. I've got 2 rounds of clomid left and if they don't work then I want to enquire about it in the summer. It would be an emotional fuck up if it didn't work but I personally feel like if it's the only option then it's another avenue that we should try...

just the cost though! it's ridiculous that a chance of having a child can cost so much friggin money. 

We paid £200 to see a consultant to get clomid and that made me feel sick enough handing £200 over!! imagine the feeling of handing over 6 grand!!! 

We have also been discharged from the hospital unless we wanted to go ahead with IVF. They know that the problem is Mark's low counts now it's up to us to decide what we want to do I guess. 

When is your AF due hun?

I was so embarrassed picking Evie up from school yesterday. Her teacher asked if she could see me for 5 minutes, she had bitten somebody!! She's never done that before. I was so angry with her and boy did I make sure she knew it. She said she did it because someone snatched something off her. Has anyone elses LO bitten before? I'm scared in case she does it again.

Parents evening tonight, wish me luck! think I will need it haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina,,, how was parents evening? I wouldn't worry too much about the biting! Viv went through this and it was down to frustration, she soon snapped out of it once I explained that it was really naughty etc... 

We could be ivf buddies Tina!!! Who'd have thought it would come to this? I think I would like to give it a go but it's just getting the cash, I know I would kick myself if we didn't try it, not sure if Chris will feel the same though? It's a tough one! What price would you pay for a baby???? Surely £6,000 is nothing if you could potentially get everything you always wanted!! 

My cousin is currently in A&E waiting for a scan as she has started bleeding (she is currently 17 weeks PG) she was really worried, naturally! She has no pain so hopefully it's nothing to worry about.... 

I'm going out with some friends tonight and I can't wait! I really need a drink! God I sound like an alcho!!! :) 
AF is due next tues, I did a FRER this morning as I was desperate to POAS! Was negative (no surprise there then!!!) 
What's everyone doing this weekend??? X


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Betty how wonderful would if be if we were IVF buddies? If it was 100% that you would get pregnant from it then I would say there's no price you wouldn't pay. Our hospital (The Liverpool Womens) has a 49% success rate... do you go for it or not!?!?! It'd be the biggest decision I would have ever have to make. Do you know what the success rate of your hospital is?

Parent's evening was lovely!! I wasn't expecting good things if I'm honest because of the biting incident but her teacher was over the moon with her progress. She just needs to practice putting numbers 10-20 in order and more difficult words like CH, SH and TH words. We're going to treat her this weekend :) 

It's still so early for a BFP!! Though not as early as me and Frisky that time at 2DPO hahaha still laugh about that till this day. 

How did your cousin get on in A&E? Hope it was good news. 

Hows your head this morning? Did you well and truly go all out on the vino? I haven't had a good drink in so long, these 6-2 shifts have ruined my life. I have no time for anything! I literally work, clean and sleep. 

Can't wait to finish work today and have some relaxation time. I've bought a huuuggeee leg of lamb so planning on doing a roast tomorrow. Sad that I'm excited for it already!

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god girls.... I'm having a proper panic attack!!! Please bare with me while I have a rant!! I've had to call in work sick today, not because of a hangover but because I'm bloody stressed to death!!
Basically I found out that my childminder left vivienne and another little girl (same age as viv) at home with her partner while she went out. She wasn't gone long but I don't know who her partner is, I've never met him before and know nothing about him. The reason I found out was that the other little girl that was left told her mam that she had gone for a poo and so her mum asked if the childminder had helped her on the toilet and her little girl said no because she had gone out but that this man was there! Holy shit! This mother has completely freaked out and gone off it with the childminder... I've been on the phone to the childminder and she was in floods of tears, she's obviosuky made a mistake. Nothing has happened (thank God!) but apparently it's not the first time she has left them alone with him. Anyway, this other mother has told her she will not be using her anymore and I'm also taking vivienne out of her care.... I'm totally stressed to bits! I can't believe that she did it! It sends shivers down my spine!! 
So, I'm now stuck without a childminder and honestly, don't want to put viv with anyone else other than family! Am I over reacting??? I feel sick :(


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh dear. I thought childminders' partners had to be screened as part of the licensing if they are ever in the presence of the children. I think that's the way it works up here. Maybe he's screened to stand in for her? If not then she's been absolutely out of line and deserves to lose her business. It's no comfort to you while you try to find someone else to look after Viv. Do you use all day care or just after school/nursery care? 

We're going to have to pull Mia out of nursery completely when I go on mat leave. I was hoping to keep her in a day and a half a week till August when she qualifies for her pre-school hours, but the childcare fund at Matt's uni thinks they've made a mistake in calculating our childcare assistance for the last two terms and we may have to pay them back over £1000! Not that I'm not grateful to receive any help from them at all, Mia's nursery costs have been over half my wage and we only have my wage to live on, but it completely screws us over to think we have comfort blanket in the savings for my mat leave and then for it to be taken away. 

I'm not going to rant about it, raising stress levels isn't going to achieve anything other than to piss me off. 

I can't get over the cost of IVF. It's £4330 in Edinburgh according to the NHS website. I think given what a lot of people spend on a year on cigarettes/alcohol you could probably make lifestyle cuts and justify the cost as a final attempt? At least that way you'd know in your heart you tried everything you possibly could and would have no regrets later? Not that I'm advocating getting into lots of debt, but at the same time, you can't take the bloody green stuff with you when you go! And your children do kinda make your world and create your future. Only you guys know if its right for you, but we'd be right here to support you whatever you decide. I only wish we could help. 

We don't plan on having any more children. I used to find it weird but Matt always said he'd like to donate sperm before he gets the snip. After reading your stories ladies I'm tempted to look into egg donation, before I'm too old for anyone to want them. But if it helps one childless couple to have a family then I think it might be worth the pain and inconvenience (only London clinics take donations in the UK I think). 

I'd be up for a get together, though I'm not looking to travel too far from home in the next 6 weeks or so! Maybe August/September time might be good. Have car and happy to drive down or jump the train if there's a sensible midway point. Who is furthest South/North? 

Alrighty, off to bed. I could sleep for Scotland if it was a national sport. Two more 4 day weeks at work to get through and then hopefully I'll get my decorating finished and my feet up for a bit before shorty arrives. Got the moses basket out the attic today and de-spiderwebbed it. One of my many checklist boxes ticked... Mia is taking great delight in utilising the baby clothes/car seat/moses basket etc. for her dollies.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend x


----------



## ab75

I was a registered childminder ,gave it up after zara was born. Partners have to be screened the same as the actual childminders. This is only as they are going to be in the same house as the children . She shouldn't have left the girls with him. Even If she had asked you first the Care Inspectorate would not be happy. She could be closed down for that xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, No you are most definitely not over reacting... I don't know much about private child minders as Evie was always in a private nursery but I do know I would flip if I found out that my child was being left with someone other than the person qualified to look after her. 

For what reason did she leave the children? To go get her nails done? ARGGGHHH I'd be fuming! 

Edinburgh, how lovely that you're thinking of donating your eggs <3 I suppose things like that don't even enter your mind until you're going through infertility yourself or know someone who is and the struggles it entails. We as women feel like we're put on earth to have children and when something comes in the way of that it's heartbreaking :( 
How many more weeks to go until shorty arrives hun? 

Betty have you had any more symptoms? 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls.... I've seriously had the worst 4 days ever! I've been throwing up with stress.... This childminder business seems to be getting worse! I was speaking to the other girls mother today about it all and she is still fuming, 6 weeks ago her little girl went home and told her mum that she had walked in on 'Ta Ta' having a poo?!?!?! That's what the kids call him, Ta Ta!!! She said she thought it was just her imagination but now she is thinking more into it! Well she has totally freaked me out! That's not right at all! I didn't realise that the kids actually had a name for him so after I get home tonight I'm going to question viv about it! What do I do???? This could be completely innocent but I just cannot believe that she would have some strange man around our children????? How dare she!!!
AB what do you suggest??

Ps: when I have calmed down I will be back on her to discuss ivf and also Edinburgh, good to hear from you hope you are ok and sorry about your childcare situation :( how old is Mia? X


----------



## ab75

Betty you need to phone the Care Inspectorate and tell them all of this!!
A partner is PVG checked (don't know if you call it the same check) to ensure that they are safe to be around the minded children. If she was going to be leaving them with him he would have to register to become a child minder or she would have to name him as an assistant. And why the hell did he not have the door locked?????
I'd be raging!!
Please phone and report this to the Care Inspectorate. It might be innocent and maybe she did only leave them once but you pay her to take care of Viv while you are at work,not her partner. You trusted her with the most precious thing in your life and she has broken that trust.
I can assure you that not all childminders are like that xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, I agree with AB! If I was in your shoes I wouldn't leave it, I'd be on to somebody higher. It could happen to other parents who trust her with their children..

Having some niggles this morning, AF is on her way!! I have a funeral tomorrow girls 
:( my dad's sister passed away early last week. She had melanoma.. it was a strange one because even in the beginning the doctors couldn't find a mole or anything suspicious on her skin. The melanoma was behind her eye!! It was only found due to a lump appearing on her neck which had melanoma cells in it. By that point it was too late, it had spread right through her. Cruel world we live in. 

Hope you've simmered a little this morning Betty, it's not right that she's making you physically sick!!! 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Sorry to hear about your auntie Tina xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina.... I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt! That's terrible! You are right, we live in such a cruel world, it's totally unfair :(

Girls thanks for all your advice te: the childminder, as you could tell I was extremely stressed out by it all and my mind went into overdrive (really need to start meditating or taking Valium!) I had it out with her last nite, told her how I felt and that she has put doubt in my mind. I told her she wasn't looking after viv anymore. She knows she was in the wrong and said it won't happen again but the trust is lost on my part, my little girl is just too precious to me!!! 

I started spotting today so AF will arrive during the night, fantastic!!!! Let's see what this one brings! It's so rubbish.... I'm calling the hospital tmrw to ask them to send me all the costs for ivf and how quick we could get in if we decided to go ahead. When I get all the info I'm gonna sit down and speak to Chris to decide what we are going to do. I'm 37 in August. Tina, what you could do to get costs right down is do egg sharing, look into it, might be an option for you to save some ££££ I'm too old :( how sad is that?!?!?!


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning ladies,

Thanks girls for your kind messages about my aunt, it's gonna be a sad day but we will give her a wonderful send off. 

I think you've made the right decision about the child minder Betty, no matter how many promises she makes you there will still be doubt in the back of your mind every time you leave Viv with her. What are you going to do going forward? Are you looking for another child minder? 

Sorry that AF got you :( mine is due any day too. I've had cramping for 2 days but she's taking her time in arriving. Let us know what the hospital say when you call :) I think it's a good idea, what else do you have to lose hey? apart from a few thousand £££! :) If you didn't give it a go then you'll be wondering forever if it would have worked. 

I spoke to Mark last night when we were in bed about when to start trying again. We've agreed that it'll be safe to try after 1 more cycle. We're doing the 2 rounds of clomid and if no luck then we will also be enquiring about IVF. We will be at the 2 year point in July :( time has flew over! Evie is literally begging us for a sibling... we need to get something sorted pronto! 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Hope today went as well as can be and you gave your aunt a lovely send off.... How are you feeling??? Xxx

AF is here full force, pain is very bad and I've started passing large clots so gonna call my GP tmrw to see why this is happening?! Also, I'm going to lanzarote in 4 weeks right when AF is due again! I really don't want to be on my period on holiday so I think I'm going to have to go on the bloody pill!! How ironic!! 
Hospital sent through prices for ivf. It's £2,900 without drugs (drugs are estimated between £600-£1,000) so we are looking at around £4,000 which is actually not as bad as I thought!!! 
Tina, I think you are doing the right thing by trying the rest of your clomid, I would get your fertility clinic to send through their prices so at least you have an idea on costs. Also ask them if there is a waiting time. My clinic said I could start ivf straight after my first consultation and there is no waiting list! See, if you show them the money you are seen pronto!!! :)
Has everyone got lovely things planned this Easter weekend????


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, what is going on with that clotting?!?! that isn't normal to clot every cycle... weird one! 

Good news from the hospital though! What do you mean prices with and without drugs?? What happens if you don't have the drugs? Exciting to know that if you got the money together you could be starting IVF in a matter of months! eeek I'm excited for you. 

My AF has arrived today, we're pretty much in sync now Betty. CD1 for me, my cycles seem to be varying between 28-30 days. No cramps as yet but I have only just started spotting so I guess I'm going to have a crampy easter weekend :( :( :( 

We are going on a couple of days out over Easter. We're off to Chester Zoo tomorrow with my mum and dad. Going to go early in the morning and make a day of it. Then on bank holiday Monday we're taking Evie to Blackpool Pleasure Beach depending on the weather! We have to go to Chester Zoo tomorrow though whether or not it's pissing down because we've pre-booked the tickerts! DOH!! I can see us trecking round the zoo in our wellies and rain macs haha. 

I plan on feasting on chocolate, hot cross buns and roast dinners all weekend yummmaaayyyy. 

Off to legs, bums and tums tonight god help me! 

The funeral went as well as can be, it was the most beautiful service I have ever been to. My aunt and her husband have money so everything was top notch for her. The church was filled with beautiful flowers and the wake was in this huge hotel with fancy food so we stuffed our faces on fancy desserts all afternoon. THEN GOT A KFC ON THE WAY HOME!!! Any point in going to the gym yesterday? I think not! 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hellooo My beutiful ladies...how are we all?? 
Im sorry ive not been on here, ive been meaning to, im jusr so tired at night, im falling asleep as soon as my head hits my pillow. I told tina on fb, ive gone back to work. Im only doing a few shifts, but im shattered!! Haha

Tina. Im sorry about your aunt, hope your ok. Its just shit. I was at one last week, my close friends dad, it was so sad,.she looked broken, felt like a bad dream. It was also held at the same place Eve is buried, so that was a bit tough. I managed to go to the baby garden after, so was a pretty emotional day.

Ab. Frazer is gorgeous, he has grown l


----------



## friskyfish

Hellooo My beutiful ladies...how are we all?? 
Im sorry ive not been on here, ive been meaning to, im jusr so tired at night, im falling asleep as soon as my head hits my pillow. I told tina on fb, ive gone back to work. Im only doing a few shifts, but im shattered!! Haha

Tina. Im sorry about your aunt, hope your ok. Its just shit. I was at one last week, my close friends dad, it was so sad,.she looked broken, felt like a bad dream. It was also held at the same place Eve is buried, so that was a bit tough. I managed to go to the baby garden after, so was a pretty emotional day.

Ab. Frazer is gorgeous, he has grown so much. Im glad your settled in your new home xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, i dont blame you for reacting how you did about the childminder. Leaving them alone with a man , going to the toilet, walking in on him having a poo?? Thats disgusting, very wrong. What a silly silly girl. Hows it all worked now?? 

Im sorry for spelling & other mistakes in this reply..im on my phone and its so shit! 

For easter on the sat we ate staying the night at friends, getting babies off to sleep, then having lots of food & alcohol. Their daughter is 4 days olde than oscar, neither of us can get sitters, so we are all staying in together. Joes staying at my mums. The sunday we are all off to a family get together..lots more food and alcohol...but ill be well hungover, so ill just drink tea or something! Haha. 

Im deffo up for meeting you girls. Lets get the ball rolling xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, how was your bank holiday?? My saturday at friends was really good, got very drunk, but soon sobered up when az decided to throw up all over our friends carpet and muggins here had to clean it up!! Ewww 
Sunday was spent at aarons aunties and uncles with all the family. They have a huge house, pool table, trampolines, so joe had a great time. Everyone was getting drunk, so i left at 6.30 to get oscar to bed. Glad i did because when aaron got home with joe, he was shitfaced & started crying because he had a huge Jeremy Kyle style row with his mum! Alcohol is the devil, he was feeling very sorry for himself yesterday, im drained xx


----------



## friskyfish

Where is everyone?? 
Miss youuuu Xx.


----------



## ab75

Morning! !
Eeuurrgghhh!! At cleaning up Az's sick. Lol I would've made him do it.

We had a quiet weekend. Family visited on sat and we went on an easter egg hunt at a castle on sun.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... 
God frisky!! I would have totally made az clean up his own vomit! Ugh, Yuk!!! Did you make him pay for it the day after??? 
I had a great Easter weekend! Are loads of yummy food, drink way too much white wine and it was glorious up here so even managed to do a spot of sunbathing!!! All in all bliss! 
Tina.... How are you chick??? How was your Easter weekend??? I see you're turning into quite the little gym bunny!!! Are you totally addicted??

Girls I go on holiday in 3 weeks, whoop!!! I went out and bought a load of new bikinis on Saturday, still need to suck in my mummy tummy but whi cares??? :)

So it looks like we are going to go ahead with ivf girls! Me and Chris have spoke about it and we both agree that we should just put the money on a credit card, I am going to wait till after my holiday in August and then arrange to start late august!!!! Eeeeeeek! Scary and exciting all at the same time :) :)


----------



## ab75

That's fab news Betty but I hope you get a sticky bfp before then xx


----------



## friskyfish

Wow betty, that's big news! 
I do hope you get a bfp before then, but so glad you have decided to go ahead with IVF if you don't!! 

How glorious is this weather?? Soooo not ready for it body wise, got a stone to shift! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello lovelies!!! 

So sorry I've not posted this week, Evie's been off school and I've had the week off too so I've barely had the time to even shit haha!! We've been to the zoo, Blackpool pleasure beach, the park, southport fair, a pantomime!!! Totally skint now and still 2 weeks until pay day. All worth it though to see your LO having the time of their life! 

Yes I'm totally gym addicted now Betty!! I feel really lazy if I have a day off haha. I haven't been today because it's been the national and there's no way I could have got near it without sitting in traffic for half a hour! 

Great news about the IVF!!! I of have a sneaky feeling though that you'll get a BFP before August. Only 4 more weeks to go until we can try again yesssss 

Frisky, I would have gone and done the same as you and cleaned up marks sick! In fact I've done it on a few occasions because he is a friggin lightweight!! I even cleaned up his pee once after he took a piss on our living room floor. Classy!! 

How's Oscar doing? 

Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hiya,
I'm glad you and your partner have agreed to try IVF Betty. I know a few couples that it's really torn apart just because of the money and emotional conflicts. Does anyone remember when Charlotte had shots for IVF on Sex and the City and she went mental at her shitty husband in the middle of a ceilidh?? Well, I have a friend who damn near did the exact same thing. Thankfully her friends carted her out of the wedding in question before she could make too much of a scene. So I definitely believe both parties have to be totally for it to make it work. Like the girls say though, here's hoping for a BFP before August!

Tina, I miss the gym! What are you enjoying the most? I used to love Zumba and kettlebells. I just got totally out of breath cleaning my damn bathroom - I can't imagine jumping around with my arms in the air for an hour! I'm longing for the day I can stand at my sink without getting my entire torso wet in the process. And by eck that's a lot of stuff to fit into a week - well done you!

Ab how is life treating you as Mum to so many little people? Are you quite settled now from the move? 

Frisky, I can't believe how adorable Oscar is - and he's getting so big and so much like you. And you definitely don't look like you have a stone on you to lose before the summer! 

Well, I got done with work yesterday. Whoopee! No more falling asleep at my desk in front of clients from 2pm. My plan is to work on my house in the mornings while Matt studies and then to have a nap so I can stay awake through dinner and enjoy some play time with Mia. It's been rubbish being too tired to function when I get in. I've seen me bathing her with my head on rim of the bathtub, barely awake so many nights. I'm just awake every hour or so at night. If it's not leg cramps it's the loo or braxton hicks. I'm not one of these women who glows in pregnancy, it makes me down right miserable. 37 plus 2 now and this baby is welcome to make an appearance any time from next Thursday. I just really hope he doesn't make me wait a whole month more, I'll be demented!

The weather has turned here today, still getting sunny spells in between hail showers and the wind is bloody freezing. It's supposed to snow tomorrow! I suppose we had a lovely week so should thank our lucky stars. But it seems mean that a Mediterranean weather front be instantly replaced with an Arctic one! Kind of a here's what you're missing all ye Brits that can't afford a foreign holiday this year. 

Have a lovely weekend ladies - stay warm and toasty x


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning! 

Edinburgh it's madness how your LO is almost fully baked already!! I don't miss those 3rd trimester leg cramps and sleepless nights though let me tell you! I suffered badly with heartburn too more than anything. I constantly carried a bottle of milk around with me in case I had an attack! How is Mia feeling about having a little bubba around? Is she the type who would get jealous or do you think she will adjust okay? 

I've never tried kettle bells in the gym! I always think that the weight classes will be full of men so I never go... maybe I should give it a try! I like spin classes and I like legs, bums and tums because I really feel like I've done a workout when I go to either of those classes. I'm not into anything jumpy aroundy like circuit training... I just end up a panting mess on the floor hahahaa. I'm having a couple of days off now because my legs are destroyed :( :( 

Back to work today after 10 days off :( I barely slept a wink last night, I feel devastated. 

Speak soon, just gonna go cry into my coffee 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how are you all???

Tina, I love that you are addicted to the gym!!! Good for you! Have you noticed a difference?? How is work? I bet it sucks after 10 days off, we need a lotto win on here!!!

Edinburgh, I can't believe you are almost due, eeeeeeeek! Where has the time gone?? I bet it's gone really slow for you, you have had a pretty tough time with it! Won't be long now before little bubba is here! Tina, I was the same, I had terrible heartburn and drank gallons of milk as that was the only thing to ease it, ugh, don't miss that at all!!! 

Frisky, how is work for you too my lovely? Is it good to be away from mummy duties?? Where are you working?? 

Girls I'm having a mad ovulation! I've never had so much EWCM and ov pains, plus really bad heartburn (that's a new one for me!!) Me and Chris are having a month off as I've been prescribed a drug to stop my period this month as I'm due on when we are on holiday. So we basically haven't DTD but now I've just spoke to the doctor and he said that I can still TTC while taking this medication :( blah!!! Wish I'd have known sooner, think I'm passed OV now so will be too late, God damn! Only 2 weeks to my jollys, I'm so bloody excited!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Hello ladies!

Betty, well jealous of you jetting off on your holidays soon!!! No sun for me until December, hopefully though we will have some kind of UK summer. I'd be happy if the wind would ease and the clouds would part to reveal some lovely sunshine! I'm not asking for bloody bikini weather, just a little warmth will do me! 

I have noticed a difference since joining the gym... I think so anyway... maybe I'm just wanting to see a difference and nothing has changed! I wish that I had measured myself before I started because I'm convinced that my thighs are slimmer but because I didn't know what they were before I don't know if I'm imagining it!!! 

Are you all ready for your hols Betty? Have you started packing yet?

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening girls, not been on here as I've been crazy busy, I'm literally collapsing in bed each night. So glad Joe is back at school, just to get some routine back in my life. Had a lovely time with him over Easter though. 
Tina, your half term sounds action packed! I hardly took Joe anywhere, only because we are skint at the minute. I did take him to a funfair, one of those cheap ones run by gypsies! HahHaha had a great day though. We ended up on the lake in a rowing boat, but Joe had to take control of the oars, as I was shit & kept going around in circles!! 
Tina, your gym obsession is making me feel fat and guilty! I need to get stuck in....I love the kettle bell, gives a really good workout. 

Ab, how's all with you?? How's Frazer coming along?? 

Edinburgh, how fast has your pregnancy gone? Any sign yet? How are you feeling? Urrghhh I don't miss those leg cramps at all, I do however really miss been pregnant, and the boobs that go with it!! 

Betty, when is your holiday? Bet you can't wait! Is your ovulation still being a bit crazy? Are you still doing juice plus? 
Work is ok, it's only a few shifts in a wine bar. It's great to socialize. It's where I worked before so it's all familiar territory. It's a young persons game though. Although my main priority is Oscar, I really need to have a good think at what i want to do. I don't know where to start. I'm 35 & have no career, I've not really been able to as I brought Joe up on my own. But ive got Aaron now, it's the perfect time to try & do something. I've always fancied nursing or even just Been a health care assistant& working up from there, but I don't know where or how to begin! 

Oscar is great, although he is really grumpy this past week as he has tteeth cutting through bless him. 
We move house yet again in a few weeks. 
3 bed semi, with a garden, 200quid cheaper a month! Can't wait. It's not very nice inside, needs repainting in every room & New carpets upstairs. But I don't care, it's on a nice culdesac, we can make it look nice. And we have our own DRIVEWAY!!! 
Yessssssssssss!!! :) Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, made up for you that you're finally moving house!!! Any house can be made into a home, as long as you're willing to put in the hard work to make it the way you want to then all is good! Yes it's nice sometimes to move into a house and not have to do a single thing to it but it's also lovely to be able to transform it into your dream home :) 

I too don't really have a career, it's only an admin job. I do love it and it pays the bills but it's definitely not what I imagined myself doing when I was a kid. I wanted to be a vet all the way up to leaving school but sex, drugs and rock and roll took over! You know how it is haha :wacko:

What lovely weather we have been having this week! I've heard that it's going to be pissing down all weekend though, just my luck! :growlmad: would've loved a weekend chilling in the garden with a vino in hand.


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina!! I wanted to also be a vet, sex drugs & rock n roll also took over!! And I wouldn't change any of it!! Hehe ;) 
I've just finished work...I've had to remove my wedding ring as it's really loose on me & has fallen off a few times. Out of all the places to lose weight, I looss it off my frikkin finger!!!! Very unfair ! 

Rubbish if it's raining at weekend, so much more to do when it's sunny. Was hoping to nestle down in a beer garden somewhere with a few shandys.
How's the ttc coming on Tina? Are you starting again after your break? 

I know I keep saying this, but I think we should arrange to meet up in the summer. We could go on a day sesh somewhere Haha Xx


----------



## ab75

:hi:
Frisky that's great that you're going to be moving and that it's cheaper. 

Tina,not long now until you are back ttc. 

Edinburgh,hope you are managing to get some rest before lo arrives.

Betty,Sooooo jealous that you'll be jetting off soon. Have a great time. 

Not much happening here. Been amazing weather so just been enjoying the sunshine. Girls are happy as they get to play outside every day. Frazer is getting so big xx


----------



## ab75

Growing up too fast! !


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwwwwwh ab, he's so cute!! Look at that smile :) What does he weigh now? I'm going to get Oscar weighed tomorrow, he was 18lbs about 3 week's ago. We too have had gorgeous weather, unfortunately I was working today. Xx


----------



## ab75

Thanks frisky. He was 15lb 5oz 3 weeks ago. I'll get him weighed next wed when he goes for his immunisations. 
That's crap that you've been working and missed the sunshine xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls I'm so sorry I have been AWOL for ages.... Had a hectic week and it was vivs 4th birthday at the weekend! She had a whole load of fun bless her!!! 
How lush has this weather been (not that I've seen much of it!) can't believe its going to piss down all weekend, that's so bloody rubbish, I also fancied a few chilled glasses of vino out in the sun :)
Edinburgh, how are you doing? Now long now! Are you having any twinges???
Tina.... Are you back on the bonking band wagon yet??? God, it feels like you have been on a break for ages!!!
Frisky.... How is the job going? I loved working in a bar! Always helps if you're allowed a few free drinks too!!! :) can't believe your fingers are getting skinny! That's too funny! :) 
Not much to report my end other than IM GOING ON HOLIDAY NEXT WEEK, whoop!!! Can't bloody wait girls :) xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

AB..... Frazer is gorgeous!!!! Look how big he is now! How are you finding 3 kids?? Are you coping ok and how are the girls with frazer???? Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Happy friday beautiful ladies!!!

the weekend is finally gracing us, and it seems that the weather isn't going to be as bad as first predicted (in the north west anyway!) a couple of showers but it's looking dry for some of it too YESSSSSS :) :)

Frisky, totally hilarious that you're losing weight off your fingers! Are you back to your pre pregnancy weight yet or do you still have some work to do? You never looked big anyway, even when you were heavily pregnant with Oscar! 
I agree, a meet up should definitely be on the cards, I think we just need to bite the bullet and organise something! 

Happy belated birthday to Viv Betty! I saw the pictures on facebook of her little party, her birthday cake was fabulous! Did she get spoilt rotten?

Still won't be back to TTC for a few more weeks.... It's looking like after our little break in Devon in May. It'd just be too risky if we started again now and got caught, knowing my bloody luck I would and then 3 grand will have gone down the drain because I wouldn't be able to fly. 

I've got a child free evening tonight :) Can't remember the last time me and Mark had some us time without Evie clinging to one of us. We are going for an Indian with a few friends and then on to the pub for a few well deserved drinks. I plan on eating onion bhajis and curry until I pop! 

Got so much coming up over the summer time! I need to get myself an organiser or something. I swear girls you will have never met a more disorganised person than me! I don't write anything down, everything gets shoved into a drawer and forgotten about. I suppose I have an attitude to life that's like "ahhh fuck it, you only live once, spend it having fun!" 
We're going to Devon for a week at the end of May, only a week in a caravan on a Haven site but I can't bloody wait!! A whole week of no cleaning, running around the Asda like a mad woman searching for ingredients for tea, the school run, sitting in crazy Liverpool traffic YESSSSSSSS. It's right on a cliff top overlooking a private beach, what more could you ask for? 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks Betty. He's getting so big. He's a really good baby and the girls are always fussing over him. He is always laughing at them xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina, I am exactly the same as you in the disorganized fashion! I forget apptointments or get the wrong days, I mislay things in drawers, I once threw away 200 quid. I had put it in an envelope 'safe' behind my Mirror on fireplace...Forgot all about it. But also behind there was a load of old letters I had saved for the previous tenant in case he needed them. Couple of months down the line, I had a spring clean & decided to bin them all, along with my envelope of money....I had totally forgot about it. I only realized the next day, it suddenly hit me & the binmen had already been a few hours earlier! I cried my eyes out! 
Honestly, I'm useless.....Az calls me a 'Clusterfuck' Haaaha 
Devon sounds fab, if you don't mind me asking, how much is it costing for the caravan? I'd love us to do something like that this year. Bet it goes up loads over summer holidays! How was the child free night? My mum's having kids next friday so az& I can go out for a few drinks & meal, can't wait, we need it. Then he's on an all day session at the football in Tranmere on the Saturday, he's going out in Liverpool Tina!.....I'm tempted to lock him out, I'm dreading the state he will be in when he gets home,,IF he gets home. On the plus side, it means I'm owed a whole day & night out. I'll use it to meet you ladies Haha we need to think where is best, will it be a civilized coffee, or wine wine wine? (Think I know the answer already) If it's drinks then we need to think about location & transport home or b&b' s and stuff x

Betty, hope Viv had a great day, she's a cutie! Joe will be 11 next week! Bet your mega giddy for your hols. 
Tina last time I weighed myself I was 10st. I was around that before I got pregnant. My ideal weight would be 9st, any less I look too thin. I'm quite big boned, so always sit between 9& a half & 10. 
I don't go off weight anyway, I go off how my clothes, fit. I'm back in a size 10, but I'm wobbly....Need to get bk to gym, not been since before Easter holidays. Our new house is a 3 min walk from the gym, so I've no excuse! It's my arms I want to tone the most, I hate them! My fingers need to give my arms some weight loss tips! Haha

Oh yeah.....My appeal for my section scar to be redone has been a success. I have to go and see a plastic surgeon, who then has to tell them weather it would be beneficial or not . Depending on his/her professional opinion, I could be getting it redone, so fingers crossed :) 

I'm working tomorrow so I'm off to bed now Xx 
Lots of love


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello girls how is everyone??? Did you all have a fab weekend???
I can't believe Edinburgh has had her baby!!!! That's 3 babies we have now!!!! Edinburgh, huge congrats to you, desperate to hear all about it and see pics of bambino!!! Xxxxx

I've had such a lovely weekend, just getting all ready for my holidays and drinking wine (it's like I'm on holiday already!!!) 

Tina/frisky.... I'm also the same with disorganisation! Every important letter is stuffed in a draw somewhere, my wardrobe is a total disaster area, everything is just stuffed in! I even lost vivs birth certificate because I put it somewhere safe (and then forgot where that safe place was!!!)

frisky, I would have cried too if I threw out £200! Gutted! :(


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovely ladies!

Girls, it's good to know that we are all on the same wave length with organization! haha I love that you're as scatty as I am. If there's one thing about me that Mark and his family could change I would say that is it. Mark and his mum are both OCD freaks! Honestly his mum lives her life by routine.. everything has a time and place. She's never late for anything.. I'm doing 90 on the motorway everyday because I am gonna be late for work due to having to re-do my eyeliner 15 times! She has a lever arch folder which all of her bills go into colour coded and in alphabetical order. My bills are scattered into drawers, behind photo frames and on table tops. 

Ahhh well... they should accept me how I am or not at all! :) 

I think drinks is such a good idea, it will calm any nerves as well if we're meeting eachother for the first time. A glass of vino or 2 (to start with) will do the trick nicely. We need to choose a city or something that is central to everyone... Frisky and I are both north west, Betty you're in the East, AB would you be up for organizing a meet up? (Though with our organization skills it's likely never to happen hahahaha) 

Betty, I couldn't be more jealous that you're jetting off on your jollies! With no period either ahhh it's gonna be pure bliss. Have you checked what the weather is like out there? 

Talking of periods.. my AF arrived this morning. I was shocked! I haven't kept track of my cycle this month and I was convinced that I wasn't due on for another few days. She is 1 day early though, CD27 today. 

Bank holiday this weekend yesssss!! An extra morning in bed. What's everyone got planned? I am going to have to go into town at some point and start getting some bits and bobs for our week in Devon. 

Frisky, we have paid just over £1000 for a week on a Haven site. Devastated doesn't even begin to cover it! The school holidays are just a friggin rip off. 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning, as much as I would love to meet up with you all,I'm so far away. I'm about 6 hours drive from Betty so too far for me to be away from my little man. Sorry.

We usually go to Haven. Frisky you should look at John Fowler holidays. We are going to book with them for next summer for 2 weeks split between Devon and Cornwall. Cheaper than Haven. 

When are you away Betty? Bet you can't wait. 

When are you back ttc Tina? 
Saw you mention Edinburgh? Did all go well with her delivery? Xx


----------



## MomWife

Hello Ladies!! I am glad to be back!! I had to get another computer and you know computers are very expensive. I miss you all sooo much! I will be on here all the time now.


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello girls how the bloody hell are you all??? 
I'm back from my holiday and GOD! It was amazing! I really can't tell you how much we enjoyed it, it was one of the best holidays and vivienne had a total blast! Really didn't want to come back home :( if you can go out of season then I reccomend the hotel we stayed at, it was 5* spa hotel all inclusive and was £1,400 for the 3 of us.... I've ate and drank so much! I need to get back to the gym and detox!!! 

Momwife!!! Welcome back, how are you my lovely? 

Anyone heard from Edinburgh??? I want to know all about her birth and see pics of baby Leo!

I have to say, I didn't think about TTC at all on holiday, it was so nice!!! My AF arrived yesterday but I think my cycles will be all messed up now due to me taking the tablets to delay my period :(


----------



## ab75

Glad you had a good time on holiday Betty xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello ladies!

Betty, I'm so glad that you had a lovely holiday. Everyone needs a break away from the stress and worries of everyday life now and again :plane:
I had a look through all of your piccies that you posted yesterday, Viv is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Every time you post pictures I'm always showing Mark and he's like "Oh my god you need to get a grip!" haha 

Won't be long and I will also be going on my jolly bobs. Only to Devon like but it's still away isn't it! I actually don't think I would care if I was going in a caravan at the bottom of my road haha Just need a break from work. 

This is officially our last cycle girls of no TTC. Mucho sexual activity shall presume in approximately 30 days time eeeek! I'm saying eeeek now but give it a month or 2 and I'll be back to stressing over it all. 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies,
I'm sorry, I'm so bad for not posting. I do read all your posts every day, I just hate trying to type on my phone with a passion and I don't have my own computer at the moment. OH takes his to Uni with him so can't even jump on his during the day, and he studies at night! 
Your holiday looked amazeballs Betty, so jealous! I'd settle for a caravan away from the daily grind but OH prefers to be at home. In fact, he's petitioning for a staycation next time we feel we need a holiday. That's not relaxing to me! I'd be cleaning the house, doing the shopping and laundry and generally picking up after the little people. Anyway, jury is out on whether we have to take the brood to Canada in the summer for a month to get round all the grandparents. Depends on the outcome of some job interviews he's had for summer internships. 
Tina, you on FB? 
Welcome back Momwife, how's your little girl? 
What's the weather been like up your way AB? We're getting really mild overcast days and then sunny freezing windy days. It's just bizarre - never know how many clothes to put on.

So yes, Leo arrived on 24th April at 39 weeks. It was the perfect storm - I changed the bed on the Wednesday and on the Thursday we had an amnio level scan at 9, M had a driving lesson at 12 and an interview at 3. May as well have waved a red flag at a bull really. Water broke at 1am on Thursday morning. I was terrified we were in for a repeat of last time with the mandatory monitoring and 'risk of infection'. Thankfully this time though I could feel tightening (not painful) within an hour or so. I couldn't get back to sleep because of the seepage. Called triage and they informed the community midwife team. They were really relaxed about the premature rupture of membranes. One came out to see me around 7.30am and checked baby's heart rate and my temperature/BP etc. All was fine and she went off to handover to next lady who was on call on the Thursday. Contractions got sore around 9am but they were all over the place, 8mins, 20mins and then I sat on birth ball to watch a movie and they stopped completely for over an hour! Midwife came back out early afternoon and said the baby's head was in a strange position which explained the start stop issues. So we went on best we could. Couldn't rest because if I lay down the contractions jumped to every 6 mins. At around 9pm I had a 5 minute contraction. Ladies, the air was blue. After it I called the midwife and said I wanted her to come check me. I was already really tired and just thought that if the cntx of the whole day hadn't done anything to move things along then we'd have to re-think the home birth. I really couldn't have gone another 12-24 hours. She agreed reluctantly to come out, thankfully, because from that point on they were every 4 mins for 2 mins. She came through the door and rapidly suggested we try the TENS machine. M was explaining how it worked after putting it on my back and accidentally turned it on. I nearly hit him I got such a fright. Midwife was killing herself laughing. That helped a little for a bit and she suggested we fill the pool. When it was ready she was happy for me to get in without being checked but I wanted to know where I was at. I was at 8cm so waddled through to Mia's room and got in the pool. Cntx started and midwife went to get her stuff from the living room but as soon as it finished it felt like a bowling ball was moving through me and I totally panicked. Midwife came running back and assured me that it was OK for things to have jumped like that with getting in the water. From there on out we were just having him. Midwife, Ruth, was a real ball buster when it came to blowing slowly through cntxs. But as hard as it was not to push/grunt/scream/cry etc, it worked because I got away with a 30min birth and no tears (despite having an episiotamy last time). 
It was just amazing having him at home in the water in comparison to Mia's birth. I was still recovering and unable to sit straight 6 weeks after she was born. Lunchtime on Friday I was up and pottering around my kitchen. Didn't need any painkillers afterwards. I did graze a bit which made going to the loo unbearable for a couple of days but it was a small price to pay for feeling human generally. 
He's great. He was 7-14 (bigger than Mia despite being 2 weeks earlier) and has already well surpassed his birth weight. He's a bit of a milk monster! Feeding has been a challenge. I seem to have thrush again. It hurts for about 15-20 secs when I start feeding him then it becomes bearable. Hoping we get over it soon so that feeding becomes less of a drain and more relaxed. 
The last three weeks have been a bit of a blur of sleep deprivation, visits and working with Mia who's great with Leo but has had a few almighty tantrums over nothing really. 
Mia finishes nursery tomorrow full time and goes a day and a half from next week. God knows where I'm going to find the energy to negotiate two of them without my afternoon nap!
Don't know how to put photos on here but I'm Dawn Pianosi on FB if anyone wants to add me (just let me know who you are in the invite ;)) There's photos there. 
x


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies....again sorry for the absence, we have moved house and my whole time has been taken up by that. I swear to God, I'm never moving house again . Ever!! Haha Its a bombsite, shit everywhere..rooms need decorating, the bathroom is tiny!! ....But it feels like home, we will get it really nice. :) 
Oscars been poorly the last 2 week's, full of a cough & cold, it's literally been impossible to get the house straight. I've Been doing it whilst he's asleep, but I'm having a break tonight. 

Edingburgh, Leo is gorgeous....What a great birth story..the tens machine part cracked me up! Haaha. I hope you are all ok & the feeding is now better for you.

Tina, when's your holiday? I'm gonna look at caravans I think, I'll try where you suggested ab. 
How is your little Frazer doing? 

Betty, your holiday looked fab...great pics on fb. You have such a gorgeous family. 

What's everyone's plans this weekend? I'm staying at my old school friends tomorrow..theres about 6 of us just staying in with wine & food. It's about an hour away from me, but I can't wait. These are the friends I don't see in years, but when I do, it's as though we have never been apart :) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Happy friday girls!!

Edinburgh, ahh I loved reading your birthing story :baby: I don't know how you did it at home though. Both you and AB have more guts than I do. I don't cope well with pain so I would definitely need to be in hospital being pumped with drugs. 
I've just added you on Facebook, it should come up as Tina O'Toole. Can't wait to see some pictures of your new little man. 

Frisky, sorry to hear that little Oscar has been unwell. Your plans for tonight sound amazeballs. What I wouldn't do for a night in with chinese food, laughs with the girls and lots of alcohol! Sounds pure bliss :)

I'm off on my jollys next Saturday, 8 days and counting. Evie is on count down too.. she keeps asking every day how many more sleeps we have to go. Love seeing her at this age when she feels excitement about everything. She's gone into school today with a superhero mask on.. I will put a picture on my FB later. Mark sent one to me and said that she won't take it off haha. 

I have stocked up on alcohol for my week off work, I've got my 3 bottles of prosecco for night 1 haha. I don't even care... I deserve it! 

I'm getting some new hair put in next week so I'm off to town tomorrow to buy it. I've had to sell literally all of my possessions so I can afford some because Mark isn't too happy about it. 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Edinburgh. Glad you got the home birth that you wanted.
Frazer is doing well thanks Frisky. Glad you are settled in your new house and sorry Oscar is unwell.
Enjoy your hols Tina!! We're not off until the end of June! ! Seems ages away xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, where do you get your hair from?? 
Mines a mess at the min, would LOVE to get my extensions put back in. Are you using clips or glue?? 
Az hates me with my extensions in, but I love it, feel so much more glamorous. 
Night in was fab....drank far too much vodka. Died a death yesterday. We went to an all you can eat Chinese buffet for tea last night though, sorted me right out! 
Oscar still bad, he now has a bad cough. Not slept really xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend

Frisky, I get my hair from Paul's Hair World. I think there is one in Manchester in the Arndale if I'm correct.. I get the remy gold it's £150 for 18 inches but you get more grams per packet than any other remy hair. 
I get them sewn in, my hairdresser said it's better than gluing them in because it won't ruin your own hair as much.
I can't imagine being without them now! That's the only problem :cry: they cost so much to look after. But like you said.. they make you feel constantly glamorous, even if you wake up and don't have time to apply makeup you can still go out knowing that your hair is flawless! :happydance:

4 more working days to gooooooooo!!! I'm so keen for this time off you wouldn't believe! 

Bless little Oscar :( it's awful when our little ones are sick. Especially at Oscar's age because it's not like he can tell you how he is feeling he can only cry and hope that you understand! Have you taken him to see a doctor? 

AB, June will be here before you know it! Where are you off to?

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how are you all.... Sorry I've not been on here, I'm in post holiday depression!!!! Lol!
Edinburgh.... Wow!!! What a birth, I think the same as Tina, you and ab are so brave to do it at home!!! I love the thought of a home birth but I am also not great with pain and would prob be asking to go straight to the hospital for an epidural after about 10 mins!!! So do they provide you with a water birthing bath or do you hire them??? Where was Mia during all this??? Xxx

Frisky, how is the new house?? I hope you're more settled than the last one! I hope little Oscar gets better soon bless him, I can't believe he is 8 months old! Where is the time going??? It's crazy!! 

Tina.... Not long till your holidays, I bet you can't wait!!! Are you all packed and ready to go?? How are you getting down to Devon?? Is it just you mark and Evie going?? It will be so nice to get away and not have to get up at stupid o'clock every morning :)

Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Have an amazing holiday Tina! How long are you away for?
I don't envy you Frisky, moving with a small person in tow. Is it far from your first place? Does Joe like the new house? Hope Oscar feels better soon. Poor wee lamb. Leo has caught my cold and it's making feeding him a nightmare. It's currently like sleeping in a train station in our room with the three of us snoring a coughing away!
Betty, your post makes me laugh. I love going on holiday but am the same, I hate coming home! I was lent a birth pool by my yoga instructor and I bought sterile hoses, liner and an extraction pump. Cost me a little less than to hire a package but the NHS don't give you them for home births. You get a box delivered full of stuff for the midwives, resus kit, local anaesthetic, vit K for baby etc and gas and air cylinders. Mia was at nursery and with my Mum from the Thursday morning to the Friday night. 
I could probably manage a meet up somewhere north England ish. I'd have to bring Leo for feeding (no booze for me... sigh) but could probably swing an away day. If we pick somewhere pretty we might make a weekend of it with the kids and I can escape for a ladies afternoon. 
Right, we're all sick at the moment and I have to find something to entertain Mia with today. I'm thinking of taking her to messy play and then finding a quiet corner to cough myself into oblivion in.


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Betty, how are you feeling now? Are you finally getting over the holiday blues? :coffee:

There really is no worse feeling! and I shall be experiencing the same think in T minus 8 days. I hate that feeling too when you're mid way through your holiday and then you start counting down how many days are left till you have to go home. It puts a downer on the second half of my holiday every time! I need to get a grip haha

only 1 hour to go girls then I am ouuuuttaaaa hereeeeee! :headspin::headspin: get me some tequila! I've got a jam packed day of nail painting, body tanning, food shopping, hair cutting and packing ahead of me then I'm off on my travels tomorrow. 

Edinburgh, is Leo feeling any better? get some rest mummy and put your feet up this weekend if you can! 

Anyone up to much over bank holiday?

I'll try my best to post over the week that I'm away but you know what it's like once you're in the countryside... you might as well as bury your phone underground!

xxx


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies,sorry I've not been on. Had my sis staying with me as her and her husband have split up. 
Hope you are all ok. 
Enjoy your hol Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!

AB, sorry to hear about your sister and her husband :( Have they managed to sort things out or is it still over? 

Girls I am back from my little holiday :( :( I felt so sad when my alarm went off at 4am for work this morning. Sad and losing the will to live... Had THE BEST week away. The weather was glorious for most of the week, I drank enough wine to keep a small country happy and ate the most delicious food. 
I don't think I've ever mentioned... when I was 15/16 I had a slight obsession with Gareth Gates. Little did I know that he was going to be performing at the Haven we were at. I only had 2 bottles of vino and jumped on stage with him didn't I! hahaha Managed to bag myself a photo too. 

BIG NEWS too... we are back to TTC YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! I'm on day 3 of clomid and so super excited to get back to trying. Not going to temp or anything just taking each day as it comes. I say that now but give it a couple of cycles and I'll be back to obsessing again. 

Where is everyone hiding by the way? It's been surprisingly quiet on here for the last week!

xxx


----------



## ab75

:rofl: Tina that GG story really made me laugh! ! Glad you had a great time. It's always shit starting work again. Hopefully you'll be breaking off on maternity sooner rather than later! !

My sis has been mentally and emotionally abused for years so I am glad that she has finally found the courage to leave as he is a total dickhead. She signed for a flat on Friday and everyone has been really good to her. She's been and got pretty much everything that she needs thanks to very generous donations from our dad and our grandad! ! She's still anxious due to threats but not as bad.

How is everyone else? It is very quiet here xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How are you all???
Tina, booooo that you're back to reality, that sucks :( hope you're first day back at work is not too painful! I saw your fab pics including the one of Gareth gates, you're too funny!!! :) :) :) 
Fab news you're back on the TTC wagon, I have my buddy back, yeah!!!! Fingers crossed you are getting a BFP in the next couple of cycles! How many rounds of clomid do you have left???
AB, God im so sorry about your sister! Good for her to have the courage to leave him! That is not an easy thing to do! Hopefully her life will turn around now she has left the dickhead and she can move on and create a beautiful new chapter in her life :)
Ab, are you on FB??? 
Nothing much going on my end, we are going to get a loan in September for the ivf and hopefully start in October all being well.... We are on a money swing mission now as we have some debt to pay off and we also want a new car... Tighten those purse strings and maybe sell a kidney or something???? Lol!!!! The things we have to do hey???


----------



## ab75

I'm not on FB Betty. 
Yeah I hope my sis is going to be ok. Getting more hassle today again. I'm trying to convince her to go to the police. 
That's great that you're working towards ivf. I hope you get a sticky bfp before then though xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god AB, is it that bad??? I hope she is ok, it's not a great situation to be in, hopefully she will find strength to go to the police.... I hope it all works out!

I also hope I get a bfp before then but doubt it :( but I guess miracles do happen, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## tinadecember

AB, ahh god I feel for your sister. What a terrible situation to be in. Good thing is that she's got a great support system around her :) So many women go through mental abuse and never find the strength to leave so good for her! What a strong lady 

Betty, yey for being TTC buddies again!! What CD are you on? I've got 2 rounds of clomid left (well one after this cycle) then I kinda don't know what to do.... Since we were last trying Mark has given up smoking. He's not smoked for about 4 months now so I'm hoping that there's been some small miracle and his counts have risen. 

We were literally told that there's nothing else that the infertility department at the hospital can do and that our next step would be IVF but of course they won't help to fund. 

I can see us giving it a few cycles and if no luck then we're going to have to bite the bullet and get some prices. 

I feel kind of over it all now... it will be 2 years in July since we started TTC. I could've baked 2 and a half babies in that time hahaha! 

Has anyone read in the news about Kim.K being preggers? I assume you will have unless you've been hidden under a rock because it's being broadcasted just about everywhere. Apparently she and Kanye have been using IVF and that's how she got her BFP. If only money was no option hey!

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls....
Tina, I'm on CD25, my cycle is all out due to me taking the notheresterone to stop my period for my hols... I should be due on next tues but I've read that it can delay your period.... We shall see! Yes to seeing that KK is preggers, it doesn't surprise me in the slightest, her and Kanye have more money than sense!!! It's going to cost up £4k roughly.... We are going to try and put £1,000 towards it and then the rest as a loan and we are going to buy a car too.... 
I'm also quite 'over it' all and less stressed, it's been so bloody long now that i just don't care anymore!!! It's now 3 years and 3 months for us :( :( how did that happen?!?!?!?! I guess I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel, if the ivf doesn't work in oct then we are officially done and I can finally move on! Sounds strange but i will be releaved.... :)
The weather was so bad up here last night, I thought our house was going to take off!!!!! 
Tina.... How is work???? Not too painful xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Betty I know exactly what you mean... although you've been trying for a year more than we have! I can't imagine going another year! We have got money saved up to move house so we could use that if we have to but Mark spoke about getting a loan also because if we did get a BFP we would need that money to move ASAP. 

I do genuinely think though hun that you will have a BFP before the year is out, I have a good feeling about the IVF and I think it will be just the push that you've needed. 

Work is poop :( it's not getting any easier! I think once I've got my first week back out of the way I'll be just fine. 

Mark is taking me out on Saturday, we are going to go for a meal and then to see a film. Not had any alone time for agesssss so really looking forward to it.

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Eurgh girls I'm so sick :nope: I can't understand why there is so much liquid leaking out of my face! I look like that scene from blair witch project where the girl's nose is dripping haha! I feel like I'm getting worse not better, yippee just in time for the weekend! Cheers immune system :thumbup:

So I phoned our fertility centre yesterday who we would be going to for IVF if it comes down to it. The price of the IVF is £3400 but that doesn't include medication which she said can range from £500 - £1500. I can't imagine I would need much meds anyway because I ovulate naturally... So I got my prices, just gonna try and forget about it for a few months now

Ovulation 10 days and counting!!! eeek xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah it's really bad. Think I've managed to convince her to go to the police today as they are also picking on my nephew (their own flesh and blood). It actually makes me feel sick!!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies,

AB, how's things with your sister? Some people have no shame... it's disgusting. Hope she is okay <3

Did everyone have a good weekend?

I'm still sick. Making an appointment to see a doctor today because I think I have Sinusitis. My face is throbbing :( I shall be begging him for antibiotics. I haven't been to the gym for about a week because I've just got no energy. 

Ovulation is quickly approaching, baby making time is upon us and I couldn't feel further from having sex haha

Betty any sign of AF?

xx


----------



## ab75

:hugs: Tina. Hope you feel better soon. 

My sis is ok. Still very anxious but she is getting her new flat organised and her and my nephew are happy. Says she feels free. She went to the police and reported everything so she is on rapid response, if she gets any hassle she's just to phone 999. She's going to a solicitor tomorrow

Just been to nursery sports day. Zoe came 3rd in the flat race. :cloud9:


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh well done to Zoe! Evie never had a sports day which is a bit odd... every other class in the school took part apart from Reception. I have to accompany her to a school trip in a couple of weeks time. A whole day at Knowsley Safari Park with 30 odd 4 & 5 year olds... and BREATHE! haha. I must remember to put a bottle of wine in the fridge on that day. 

Good news about your sister that she has support there whenever she may need it, I mean odds are that things will start to settle down but it's great that she has peace of mind that if anything was to kick off that the police would be there in a jiffy. 

xx


----------



## ab75

Lol,remember that you are only allowed the wine after you get home from the safari park! ! You'll definitely be needing it after a day with all those kids.
We're going to the safari park 3 weeks today for my birthday. 40!! I'm getting old :rofl:

Yeah I don't think she will get any hassle but better being safe. He did say he would stalk her and make her life hell but he'll hopefully get bored soon enough .

That's strange that Evie never had a sports day but everyone else did! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi lovely ladies how are you all??

Ab, your sis sounds like she is having a pretty tough time! I hope he gets bored of stalking her, he needs to get a life (or someone needs to kick his head in!) im glad she is settling into her new place.... I really can't understand some people? She is so much better off without him!
Wow, the big 40!!! Are you doing anything Wild for your 40th? Other than the safari park??? I'm not far behind you chick, 37 in august, who cares! It's only a number!!! 

Tina, bless you! Sounds like you have sinusitis and that's not nice!!! Hope you get it sorted ready for your baby making! :) it's good you have some prices, I wonder why the cost is different across the country??? Mine is slighty cheaper at £2,900 for the ivf and then £500-£1,000 in meds??? 
I'm CD31, I have sore bbs and AF type cramps but no af, I reckon she will arrive tnrw, I've been really tired over the weekend! Managed to do a car boot yesterday (I'm on a money saving mission!!!) I only made £50 but the weather was terrible (was ridiculously windy) I am going to do one every month, every little helps right?! Need to get £1,000 saved up for outer ivf! Eeeeeek! Won't be long before I will be pumping myself with all those hormones!!! Can't wait!!!! :) :) xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Well Betty, you are in the wrong occupation haha. You should have been a doctor. The diagnosis is Sinusitis :cry:.. I'm on a 7 day amoxicillin course so no vino for me this weekend. Just glad though that it's getting sorted out, I've felt like shite for 2 weeks! 

Every little does help Betty! I've never done a car boot but I sell all of my old clothes etc on ebay and I can make anything up to £200 in the space of a few weeks. People will buy ANYTHING! :thumbup: So have you been given an exact date of when the treatment will begin taking place? I'm so super excited for you eeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance::happydance: 

CD12 for me.. (I think) normally ovulate around CD15/16 but because I've had clomid this cycle I'm not chancing waiting until then to DTD even though I'm sick. It was so funny last night, I knew that we needed to do it but I felt so ridiculously unwell, had a temperature and was sleepy from my first 6-2 get up that it was like Mark was having sex with a corpse! 

Betty did you ever feel really hot off clomid? I don't know whether it's because I'm sick or because I've taken the clomid but I feel boiling all of the time. It's not like me at all, I'm usually wrapped in layer upon layer of clothing and I'm still complaining that I'm cold! 

AB, hows your little man doing now? I bet he isn't so little any more! Any new picture updates to share? 
Happy birthday in advance for your 40th!! You are only as old as you feel my dear, age is just a number. I'm getting old too... at the grand old age of 28! haha. 

28.... and we can't have a baby. What the hell??? It's so funny that we are always the youngest couple in the infertility clinic. Funny, but shocking too. :growlmad:

xx


----------



## ab75

Hope you're feeling better soon tina. I had to laugh at your sex with a corpse comment. The cycle I fell pregnant with Frazer I was so hungover on the Sunday but had to DTD. It was as quick as dh could do his thing and jump off again lol.

No great plans for my 40th , having a bbq at my mums the day b4,safari park then Frankie and Bennys for dinner. Dh is off all that week so we're just going for day trips and picnics.

Tina what holiday park were you just at? We want to go back to Devon next year. Been looking at South Bay Brixham or Devon Cliffs but not decided yet xx


----------



## ab75

Here are some pics of my cheeky crew xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god AB!!! Your children are gorgeous!!! I can't believe how big frazer is! He's only just been born!!! It's so true how quick it goes! Wow! 
Sounds like your 40th will be lovely, I love having day trips out, hopefully the weather will stay nice! It's gorgeous in the north east at the minute! Just makes me want to sit in a beer garden and drink wine :) :)

Tina.... I can't believe you managed to actually DTD with a sinus infection and having been up since 4.30am! I would have been asleep! AB is right tho, the time you least expect to catch that eggy is the time you do! Look at me! The last BFP I got we DTD on cd12 and then again cd20 and we didn't do anything in between! Then when we at at it like rabbits NOTHING!! It's such a lottery! I'm CD32 today and no AF, expect her any minute tho, I'm emotional and tired. We have had two lots of new born twins in the pharmacy today and I just wanted to scoop them up and squeeze them :) :) 
Tina, your antibiotics should kick in soon and you will feel better, sinusitis is not nice you poor thing! No wine!!!!! Gutted :( :(


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: Tina.... You're so young (bitch!!!!) you will get your bfp very soon, one way or another it will happen.... Keep the faith my lovely xxx


----------



## ab75

Lol thanks Betty. He is 5 months already. Time is going too quickly.
Lovely weather up here today,here's hoping that it lasts.

Hopefully you'll both get your bfp soon. I'm sticking around until your babies are born!!


----------



## tinadecember

OMG AB!!!! frazer is gorgeous :) :) His bright blue eyes and little smile ahhh he's gonna break some hearts one day. Your little girls look so grown up next to him, are they loving being big sisters? 
We went to Devon Cliffs, I'd definitely recommend it to anyone. There is a private beach there so if you're lucky enough to get the good weather then you can have some great days on the beach and there's a little cafe overlooking the beach where I must admit I sat and drank many a glass of wine overlooking the sea. You just have to don't you! It's a huge park too with loads going on for the kiddies. We are going to go back next Summer for sure. 

Day 2 of the antibiotics and fingers crossed I have woke up feeling more human! HOORAH!!! Don't get me wrong I've still got tissues at the ready but I feel more energized.

:( new born twins! I'd take twins right now, me and mark discussed this the other day. I said I would be happy with twins for sure, he said he would be terrified if we were having twins! It will definitely be a possibility for you Betty with the IVF! How would you feel about the prospect of 2 babies? Is it something that you've discussed with Chris?

Evie had story club after school yesterday. The kids stay and read a story after school and we pick them up at 3.45, so I arrive a little early and I'm sat in the reception area when one of the mums comes to sit next to me.... With a HUGE pregnant belly. She then begins to tell me how she's going into be be induced tomorrow which would be today and gushing over how excited her little boy is to be a big brother. Ahh it was lovely hearing how their little family was going to be complete but of course the green eyed monster set in too. I want a fat belly! 

Managed to DTD again last night, again probably the least sexy sex I have ever had. I'm getting niggly pains down there so I think ovulation is definitely upon us. I'm scared ladies for my first 2WW in 4 cycles! God help me haha 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks ab!!! I hope you're right and me and tina get our babies soon!!
Tina.... I didn't answer your question about clomid, yes, I did gave hot flushes and headaches with it... Can't remember what else I had too, you can get some pretty tough side effects, all that resemble pregnancy, how ironic hey?!?!? 
Don't worry about your TWW! It's exciting!!! Have you got a plan for DTD this cycle? Every other day etc...? Or just when you feel like it???
I think twins would be so bloody hard but seriously, I would be happy with anything right now!!! :)
Everyone seems to be either pregnant now or just given birth!! My cousin is now 28 weeks and she is having a little girl :) :) 
Cd33 today for me.... No AF but I'm really very tired and have AF cramps so expect her at some point today :(


----------



## ab75

Ooohhh that'd be exciting. Imagine if you were both twinny bump buddies. That would be amazing!

Yes the girls love being big sisters to Frazer,they are always playing with him and fussing over him He laughs and squeals at them too cute.
Thanks for recommending Devon Cliffs, not ready to book yet as dh has lost night shift so therefore lost money so we'll need to see what happens re next year's holiday xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh ab... That would be so amazing if me and Tina were bump buddies! God, twins would be such a handful!!!!
If only money was no object hey girls? I would pack in work, holiday somewhere gorgeous at least once a month and would have had ivf 2 years ago!!!!! :)
Tina... We are planning on starting ivf end of sep, I think you have to time it with your cycle... As we are going private we can get an appointment within 2 weeks and start straight away! What are your plans??? When would you consider ivf???
Ab... Are you planning on going to Devon next year??? I have never been but have been to Cornwall a few times and that was absolutely gorgeous! X


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

AB, how lovely that the girls are in love with him! he will always be looked after by his big sisters :) 
I think you would definitely love Devon Cliffs, I think anyone would really. It has something for everyone to enjoy. AND it has a millies cookies!! You can go for a swim and then indulge in a giant cookie. What is there not to love? haha 

Betty, IVF shall be considered for us in 2 cycles time if the clomid doesn't help. I've got the prices and to be honest in my heart I know the likelyhood of it happening is slim naturally so I think we will be both on the IVF this year my dear! How wonderful would it be to be pregnant together??? eeeek I'm secretly hoping that that is the case. 

Girls, if anyone is interested I have started writing a journal. I'm going to update it whenever I get the chance to so you can read about me moaning in detail about clomid, CM and sexy time haha. Don't you just love me? the link is in my signature if you find some spare time in your day

xx


----------



## ab75

I'll follow you. I've got a journal too,mostly filled with crap :rofl:

Dh and I went to Devon 5 years ago and loved it. We've spent the last 2 or 3 years at Primrose Valley but want to go back to Devon and maybe Cornwall do a week in each!!


----------



## tinadecember

I love primrose valley too AB <3 I haven't been for years but went quite a lot when I was younger with my mum and dad. Always had a great time there. 

Thank you for following me! What is the link to your journal? 

Think ovulation may happen today girls, I've woken with EWCM and definite cramping. Didn't DTD last night but did do it the 2 nights before. Going to make sure we fit it in tonight.

It's 5.30am and I'm in work :( I need to sort my life out! I'm doing a 5-1 today so I can get home in time for Evie's sports day... which I thought wasn't happening!! The school have decided to spring it on me with 2 days notice because they're good like that! Of course I can't miss it so instead I shall be there.. but zombified! 

I went to the gym last night because I thought I was feeling a bit better after 48 hours on antibiotics, I was wrong! I couldn't breathe the entire time and I think I've made myself worse :( :( I'll never learn. 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Yeah we love it at Primrose Valley too but want to go somewhere else for a change. 
Link is the pink 2 princesses and a little prince in my sig!
Hope Evie enjoys sports day Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls..... I can't believe I'm about to say this but.... I've just tested and I'm pregnant! I'm in total shock. I can't believe it and any minute now I'm going to wake up!!! I can't believe it!


----------



## Bettyt63

My test from just now.... I don't believe it so will be getting another one to make sure!!!


----------



## ab75

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
OMG OMG OMG . Betty I am so happy for you. I really hope that this is your sticky rainbow baby!!!!
Have you told Chris yet.
Sooooo happy,got a big grin on my face for you xxxxxx


----------



## ab75

And Wow!!! That test is definitely positive xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

I'm 5 days late! Told Chris straight away and burst into tears.... Obviously I'm cautious due to my history.... I'm still in shock, I don't believe it's happening xxx


----------



## ab75

Here's hoping that everything will go well this time!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!! Betty I am so pleased for you, sending you all the luck in the world xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks girls.... I'm not getting too excited! I daren't as this could end the same as the others.... I'm praying it sticks tho!!! 
Tina.... I don't know what to say to you, I want to say sorry.... I know that you will be pleased for me but I know your heart will break a little... This is a cruel process and I want us to both enjoy getting our BFPs.... I'm praying that this will happen for us both and we will have our much wanted babies in our arms one day.... :hug:


----------



## tinadecember

Betty don't be sorry! You more than anyone deserve this baby! Fair enough if it was some tom, dick or Harry who is popping kids out left right and centre but you have been through a lot of shit to have a baby! I couldn't feel more happier for you honestly 

I will get my baby eventually, heck look how long it's taken you but just goes to show that it does happen if you don't give up hope. 

This little one had better stick around because it will have the best mummy ever!! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.....
Tina... How was Evie's sports day??? I saw the videos! They're brilliant!!! Bless her, she looks so grown up!!! Are you feeling any better???

My doctor has got me in for a scan at the early pregnancy unit on Tuesday (can you believe it!!) they want to check that pip is where it shoud be and not ectopic, I'm really impressed with the care I have been given over the last 3 years by my doctor and the hospital, they have been really amazing! I'm really nervous, obviously I'm ridiculously beyond over the moon but I keep expecting to go to the toilet and find I'm bleeding :( :( im trying to stay positive but I just daren't get my hopes up!!! I'm feeling different this time, I have sore bbs and cramps and I'm so tired it's ridiculous!! I'm taking these as a good sign (fingers crossed) Of course I'm happy to have ANY symptom, I will be praising the Lord when I have my head stuck down the toilet puking my guts up! Anything, just let this little pip stick!!! :) 

What's everyone doing this weekend? It's going to be pissing down here all weekend, typical! It's been glorious all week while I've been in work!!! I think I'm going to have a relaxing weekend and get Chris to run around after me! Lol!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!

Betty, yes I am feeling much better FINALLY!!! yesterday was the first day that I didn't blow my nose since the end of May, which I think it a massive achievement hahaha! 

Evie's sports day was great, though she wasn't the least bit interested about being competitive. Every race when the teacher blew her whistle for the kids to go she would be standing there for about 5 seconds before realising that the other kids were already running! 

Good news my dear about the hospital keeping a close eye on you! Just think, tomorrow you could get to see your little pips beating heart for the first time! How many weeks exactly do you think you are? Don't be disheartened if you don't see a heartbeat though... I had to have an early scan with Evie because of the previous molar pregnancy and there wasn't a heartbeat but when I went back a week later it was beating away. 

What do you think your symptoms were in the 2WW? 

Back to work this morning, think I am about 2DPO. Clomid is so cruel! My nips are a killer to touch! But I know it's only because of the clomid. ARGGGHH this 2WW is going to be brutal

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Omg omg omg!! 

I'm back, Internet fully up and running here now, can't log in on my phone as its so shit and small....had a nightmare few weeks, seriously thought it would end in divorce (long story) 

But sod me, I've just seen this last page!!! 
Betty?? Whhhhhat??? Congratulations ... I need to catch up!! 
Got Joe off school sick today so will have a read later xx 

Love and miss you all Xx


----------



## ab75

Fingers crossed Tina xx

That's great that you're getting a scan tomorrow Betty. Good luck xx

Hey frisky,hope you and Az are ok now xx


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks ab...Yeah it's all fine now, didn't speak to each other for nearly a week...Was horrible. I'm very very stubborn though. We have just had to agree to disagree. Hope all is Ok with you & yours my love xx


----------



## ab75

I can be a bit like that too,especially if I know I'm right!
We're all ok here thanks xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky! You haven't spoken in a week???!!! What did he do? See I'm a pushover, I can't not talk for longer than about 10 mins! :) lol! Tell us all about it!!! 

I have my scan at 9am tmrw, shit! You think that it will be the happiest moment when you get your bfp (obviously I'm more than bloody happy! I'm ecstatic!!) but im scared to death! I really don't know what I will do if I have another miscarriage! I'm trying to stay positive and not think about it... At least I will get over one hurdle tmrw. Finger crossed everyone xxxxxx
Tina... My main symptoms were my boobs, very sore (I currently have then strapped up in a sports bra!) and also tiredness, I'm exhausted! I could sleep for a week!
Tina, did you manage to DTD through your illness??? When is AF due for you? I will of course be praying for us both this cycle :) :) xxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, lovely to see you back my dear! What's gone on between you and Aaron? I am also like you Betty... there's no way I could go a week without speaking to Mark, I end up agreeing to disagree and moving on with it. 

I will be crossing my fingers tightly all morning for you Betty! I do think everything will be just fine though, I have a positive feeling about this one :) :)

See I have super sore boobs but I have every cycle that I've had clomid so I can't go off that really. Trying my hardest not to symptom spot but it's so bloody difficult!!

Yes we managed to DTD LOTS! I persevered through the illness and did what I could so here's hoping! It'd be nice not to have to carry on for months on end and to have a lovely little surprise at the end of this cycle. 

Make sure you update us lady as soon as you've been!!! xxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck this morning Betty xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... They couldn't see much on the scan today... They said my womb lining is thick suggesting pregnancy and that there is a dark patch suggesting a sac but cannot be confirmed, they are slightly concerned that I have fluid round my ovaries so cannot rule out ectopic.... I've had bloods done and will get the results later today and have to go back on Thursday to repeat them, if they are rising like they should I will be booked in for another scan.... I feel a bit down, my boobs don't hurt as much today as they have done this last week and I think I'm just preparing for the worst! 
I'm praying tho.... Keep everything crossed girls xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, I understand how worrying it must be for you :hugs: how many weeks & days are you? Did the hospital say what they should be able to see according to how far along you are?

Like I have said before, when I went when I was just 5 weeks and there was barely anything on the scan. 

I know it's easier said than done but try not to think the worst... I bet your LO is developing just fine and its just that you aren't far enough on yet to see anything on a scan.

sending you massive hugs sweetie, try to keep positive! xxx


----------



## ab75

Betty I agree with tina,probably just too early to see anything yet. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Yes, they said it's about right and I have an inverted or retroverted uterus which made it difficult to scan (I didn't even know I had one!! Lol!!) trying to stay positive, just fearing the worst... At least on Thursday I will know if my levels are rising like they should be :) :) thanks girls.... Love you all xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

I will be crossing my fingers for you that everything comes back okay :) I was told that I have a heart shaped uterus! haha crazy that we have no idea what goes on inside of our bodies isn't it

love you loads chick xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Got my results from today and the levels are 3154 which the nurse said was good but obviously won't be able to have any answers until Thursday when we see the next results..... I'm staying away from Google and going to try not to think about it till Thursday.... What's meant to be will be!!!

Tina.... How are you feeling??? Are you infection free now??? Are you having strong symptoms from the clomid??? 

Frisky..... Come on, tell us all about what your fella did to deserve the cold shoulder for so long!!! 

AB, that's really cute you have a heart shaped uterus!!! Ha! We really have no idea what the hell is going on inside of us!!! Xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh Betty, I can completey understand you feeling a bit down, I'm sure it will all be fine. When I first went to the hospital when I found out I was pregnant, they advised against me having a scan as it was so early and they rarely pick things up. Looking at my history, they didn't want to worry me. Sending lots of positive hugs your way. 

I will fill you in on "The row" Later! Haha I'm just getting ready for work. Bit of a nightmare day today, been in A&E with Joe, hes fractured his leg...so is now In a cast and could be for up to SIX WEEK'S!!! Arrrrrrghhhh!!!! Poor thing, hes so active, hes bored already . At least it's before the summer holidays though hey? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

I can't believe how had broke his leg!!! That is some cast he has got on!!! Bless him!!!! X


----------



## ab75

Hope Joe is able to get about soon.
Those numbers sound great Betty, hope they've gone up by Thursday xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, those numbers sound great!! Here's hoping it's a sign of things to come and they will have doubled by Thursday! 

Yes I'm having horrible clomid symptoms. Sore nipples since ovulation day, can't even touch them they're that sore, hot flushes too all of the time, clomid is wicked.. Infertility is cruel. 

I'm infection free now too! Went for a run today for the first time in 2 weeks. Only managed 3k when I normally do 5k pretty easily so my body isn't back to fighting fit just yet. Gonna drag myself to boxercise tomorrow though, as much as I don't want to!!!! 

Frisky how did joe fracture his leg? I saw the pictures on Facebook the poor thing! Bet he's loving being waited on though isn't he haha. You're gonna have a busy few weeks ahead of you :( 

How's oscar coming on?? Is he trying crawling now? Seriously can't believe how quick everything is going!!! It'll be you next Betty :) 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... I remember having hot flushes and I was really bloated, wasn't very nice :( are they monitoring you on clomid??? Are they scanning you to see how many follicles you have etc....? Or have they left you to get on with it yourself?? What DPO are you now??? You're right, everything about this process is cruel and stressful and pretty bloody rubbish!! :( :( BUT!!! Hopefully it will all be worthwhile and we can all look back and laugh about it all!!!! Over wine of course!!!! 
You're doing well with the gym, you're a proper gym bunny now I love it!!!! Have you caught the bug??? I've cancelled all my classes until I'm in the safety zone, I just don't want to risk it, it's pretty hard as I normally do 5 classes a week so I don't know what to do with myself now!!!! :) 
Can't believe are half way through the week already!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Hey girls , how are we all? 
Tina, are you back ttc now?! How long have you been back at it? I've heard a few people have horrible side effects of the clomid, hope your Ok. 
Time is flying fast, Oscar is 9 months old tomorrow!! It would also be Eves 12th birthday, can't believe it! 

Oscar is crawling and climbing up on everything!! Can't leave him alone for a second...he will be waking soon I reckon, hes so strong on his legs. Proper chunky legs like his mum, sumo legs! Ha x

Betty, how are you feeling? What's the next stage for you now? ? Bet your on pins!! 

Well a few weeks ago, over easter, we went to a family do. Aarons cousin Ste was there with his girlfriend Victoria...ive never met them before. Ste is a semi pro footballer, very good looking....so you can imagine what Victoria looks like. Proper Wag! Anyway, I didn't really take to her as she didn't bother talking to me, I ended up leaving the party early with Oscar as everyone was getting drunk, so I left them to it. 

Anyway, az and I went out for a meal the other bank holiday weekend. A group of guys walk in the restaurant and sit at the table next to us. One of the guys was this ste's best friend. So we get chatting , I've never met him before. He then starts taking about Ste & Victoria and how we met her at the party....He then goes on to tell me, how she wasn't impressed with Aaron as he was 'perving on & touching her boobs' 

Obviously I was like WHAT??? This guy has never met me before and said that. Aarons face dropped... I had tears in my eyes, the guy starts laughing and just kept saying 'sorry Az' then Aaron starts laughing! 
I told him it's not funny and what the fuck is this guy going on about?? And his reply was this 'Dont you dare embarrass me' Seriously girls, I felt sick. So I stood up, called his mate a wanker and left. 

As the story goes, Ste & Victoria were In the kitchen at the party and told az that she had been abroad to get a boob job. Ste said they aren't that big and the only way you can tell is if you feel them as they are rock hard , to which he said to Az 'go on, have a feel ' So Az poked them.. ..That's his side anyway. Which is fine. 
What pissed me off is the fact , he let that prick in the restaurant speak to me like that, he didn't have the balls to tell him to shut it, when I was visibly upset!! He just sat there and laughed!! 

It sounds petty now , but it was really bad . Didn't help that I went on twitter and tweeted this guy....I put "I would like to say it was a pleasure meeting you last night , but it really wasn't . Hope I don't see you anytime soon #DICK "

Aaron went mad, saying I was out of order . I don't think I was, still don't.. ..Anyway, we are Ok now. I won't be invited to any partys with his cousin there anytime soon. As I told him on twitter too and his bitch girlfriend !! If she doesn't want guys perving on her boobs, then WHY tell guys she's had them done?? She's obviously said something about Aaron & caused aload of shit. This is how rumors start!! 
God, I'm getting mad just telling you about it. 
Honestly, I was smoking that week we weren't taking...told him I don't trust him. Stupid guy made it out to be alot worse than it actually was. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, firstly sending you huge hugs regarding Eve's birthday :( I can't even begin to imagine what you go through every year at this time. You're a strong lady.

Now on to the Aaron fiasco... he was totally in the wrong and you were well within your rights to flip out like you did. You are his wife, he should always stick up for you if some knobhead is degrading you like that! It pisses me off how "boys will be boys" and they always seem to stick up for eachother! 
Mark did it a couple of years ago... we were at a party and his friend (who had a girlfriend at the time let me point out!) came on to me when Mark was in another room. He started touching my leg and telling me how he had always had a thing for me... I panicked and took Mark to one side as it had obviously upset me and Mark DIDN'T believe me!!! All he could say was that Craig was happy in his relationship with Sarah and I must have took his friendliness the wrong way. He never said anything to Craig even though he came on to his Wife. 

Men can be absolute pigs!!!

As for the girl... I don't care who you are or how fabulous your boobs are. You certainly shouldn't be asking men to feel them, especially married men! Trampy bitch!! haha 

So had Aaron admitted that what he did was wrong now? Or have you just decided to move on but not forget type of thing? 

5DPO today girls, clomid still being evil. Feeling particularly tired today but I'm guessing it's due to Evie waking me twice in the night because her cosy was lost! My mood is horrendous too, I can see me ripping someone's head off today. 

My sister sent a text to me last night saying "Tina I've just seen 3 magpies, it's a sign" .... probably not dear! 

Betty, sending you good luck for your next round of bloods today. Let us know when you've got an update 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky.... I'm thinking of you today... Like Tina said, I don't know how you cope! You are so strong.... :hug: do you do anything on her birthday?

Ok where do I start with the Aaron situation?!?! I would have also totally flipped out!!! How dare that other bloke start saying things like that in front of you when he doesn't even know you! What a knob head!!! Aaron was totally in the wrong to not stick up for you but I think that blokes don't like to make a scene and he was prob trying to look cool in front of them which doesn't really help you does it??? She is also a proper tramp for letting men have a feel of her boobs, she obviously craves the attention! What a bitch!!! So did you say #dick to az's cousin or his mate??? Either way that's hilarious!!! What did they say back??? Also, never mind you not getting invited to any parties, they should be the ones embarrassed!!! 
So have you made up now??? 

I've had my bloods done, will get results later so fingers crossed, they need to be around 6,000 xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... 5dpo, sorry you're feeling crap!!! Clomid is a fucker! Please try not to rip anyone's heads off :) :) fingers crossed this is the one xxxxxx


----------



## ab75

Thinking of you frisky :hugs: xx 

Tina, count to ten lol xx

Betty,good luck,I hope your numbers are super high xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty,

again good luck for today, I think your bloods will be fine you know! You're not having any signs of miscarriage or anything being wrong so I think your bubba will be all good.

So I very nearly ripped someones head off... my boss went to my dinner "yuk what is that? to my beans and omlette! Firstly how rude, I have to eat this food. His girlfriend works here too and she is a pig! So I replied "Yuk to your bird" shouldn't have.. I know. But I'm hormonal. He just laughed, and I made it out to be a joke. Secretly though it's not!
pahahahaha How do I still have a job??!?!

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina!!!!! That's too funny!!!! At least he still has his head!!! lol! :) :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: beans and omelette yum!!! I could just eat that now!!!! X


----------



## ab75

OMG Tina :rofl:


----------



## tinadecember

Any news on your bloods Betty? Xxx


----------



## ab75

I'm also checking in for news Betty. Hope your numbers were high xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... It's good news!!! Levels are at 9354!!!! Can't believe it!!! I get a date for my next scan tmrw but I'm still in a bit of shock! This is really happening!!! Please stick!!!!! 

Frisky.... How are you my lovely....???? :hug:

Everyone else ok???? Xxxx


----------



## ab75

Whoop whoop Betty. That is amazing!! Sooooo happy for you. Maybe 2? Lol. I hope this is your rainbow xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank god!! You has me worrying that you'd had bad news because you hadn't posted all afternoon 

Amazing news! 

Think I've got a yeast infection girls :( I say think because I've never ever had one in my life but the past 2 days my foof feels sore, itchy and swollen and it's starting to burn when I pee

Has anyone had one before? Does this sound like a yeast infection? 

Been applying cannisten tonight but gonna make a doctors appointment tomorrow to be sure because I've never had one before 

I've read they're quite common when taking clomid! Just another one of the joys haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks girls.... Taking each day as it comes... I daren't get my hopes up just yet!!!

Oh no Tina!!! That sucks! Is it really a side effect of clomid?? Did you have it on your last round of clomid??? I will have to google it! :( you're in the wars at the minute :( :(


----------



## tinadecember

Well I put into google "yeast infections and clomid" and there's tonnes of women who all seem to get a yeast infection after taking clomid, I also found out that it's common after taking antibiotics because the antibiotics kill all of the good bacteria in your foof meaning that bad bacteria takes over.

So I'm guessing it's a combination of the 2... but I feel like someone has taken a blow torch to my vagina. I really am having a tough time this round! :( 

One good thing though is IT'S THE WEEKEND BAYBEEEE!!! One more shift to get through then I can officially relax. 
What's everyone upto for fathers day? I'm taking Mark/my dad out for tea tomorrow night, we're going to a protuguese restaurant. Mark wanted a new aftershave for fathers day so I took Evie to pick one yesterday in Boots, lets just say she doesn't have the greatest taste in aftershave smells! I couldn't buy the ones she was picking, it would have been cruel on her poor dad! So I got him Ralph Lauren Blue, it's gorgeous girls if you're looking for a smell for your man!

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ah yes, antibiotics can often cause yeast infections :( you poor thing!!! You need to go and get some fluconazole, it's just one tablet you take orally and it should clear up straight away.... Did you manage to see a doctor today??? How many more rounds of clomid do you have?? Other than your fanny on fire do you have any other promising symptoms??? What dpo are you???

I am booked in for another scan next Tuesday... Praying all will be well :) 

We have s really busy weekend (typical!!) we are out tonight for our friends 30th birthday and then I'm out with all the girls tmrw nite as my Bessie mate from London is home for the weekend! I'm still figuring out my excuse as to why I'm not drinking :)
We don't have a lot planned for Father's Day due to us having a pretty busy weekend but I'm sure Chris will be happy to chill out at home eating his very large bar of galaxy me and viv have bought him!!! :) he's such a pig!


----------



## tinadecember

Antibiotics betty... as an excuse! You can't drink on them so make out that you've got some horrible genetalia infection which I'm sure they won't ask you to go into detail about! haha ... oohh that's me, my bad!:blush:

I am 6DPO today, of course I have pregnancy signs but I am becoming wise now to the symptoms that you experience when on Clomid so I am guessing that the symptoms are due to that and not because I'm pregnant.
Mega sore boobies and nipples, tiredness, hungry... 

One more round of clomid to go after this one and then it's straight in to discuss IVF. I can't wait around any longer it's becoming too emotionally draining. I'm tired of seeing scan pictures on facebook and bumping into pregnant mums in the playground. I am sick to death of hearing about how women have fallen pregnant so easily and they're popping kids out left right and centre. How much are we supposed to be able to take before we end up in a psychiatric ward?!?! :growlmad::growlmad: 

My sister had a quiet little word with me a couple of days ago, I could tell that something was bothering her as she wasn't herself so she finally confided in me that she and her boyfriend want to start trying for a baby. There is only my mum and sister who know that me and Mark are trying by the way... She didn't want to tell me in case I was upset and because all she wants in the world is for me to fall pregnant. 
I told her that I am over the moon that she wants a baby and that she can't put her life on hold because of my troubles. Evie would love a little cousin, she's the only child in the family at the minute so it'd be amazing if she had a play mate. I'd love it if we could be pregnant together but the odds are she will be preggo before I am!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my god Tina!! That's so funny how your boss thought you were joking about his bird!! That's cracked me up, I read this yesterday, but didn't have time to respond!! &#128514;&#128514;

Yeast infections suck! Get the cannesten pessary, gets rid straight away. I was going to ask you who knows about you ttc? But you have answered for me! Awwh , it's nice your sister is going to try too & it's nice of her to approach you first. I really do hope you get to be bump buddies xxx I know it seems like it will never happen Tina , but I know it will!! I have a gut feeling my dear! X

Betty, that's amazing news! &#128515; I've told my mum all about you girls and our thread!....She passes on her congratulations congratulations. Bet you can't wait Tuesday's scan! 

SCAN!! Can you believe it? It will feel more real then x 

I'm sorry to cut this short, but I've just tested my blood sugar and it's 2!! Which is really low ,so I need to fix myself girls ... I'll be back tomorrow xx 

Love you all Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! 

Frisky, thank you for your kind words sweetie! It does start to feel impossible so I'm incredibly grateful that I have you girls to talk to! Don't know what I'd do without this thread

Oh girls what a weekend I've had with this bloody infection!! I took the pessary on Friday night and by Saturday night I still wasn't feeling any relief, so I went to get the tablet which Betty suggested and took that so waiting to see if it works. I literally cried myself to sleep last night I was in that much burning pain :( the can astern cream doesn't seem to be giving me relief, it's making it worse! So I tried some of Evie's water based moisturiser after I saw online that it can help and it did!!! Soothed it straight away so I could go to sleep 

8DPO today, went out for food last night for Father's Day and I was a miserable bitch! I was in super bitch mode yesterday, I actually felt sorry for mark. My hormones are up the wall. This clomid is driving me insane... Still hot all the time. 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina!!!! I can't believe you're fanny is still on fire, lol! Sorry, I do empathise with you, it's not nice and sounds like you have it pretty bad!!! Has the fluconazole worked at all?? Try some natural yoghurt, that works really well (yes, I mean rub it where you are burning and you can also soak a tampon in some yoghurt and insert it, this should really help!) 
Clomid is not being very nice to you this cycle :( :( when is AF due for you??? I'm hoping she doesn't arrive at all!!!! :dust: 
It was nice of your sister to come and have a chat to you about TTC... I really hope that if she does get an early bfp that you already have yours and you can be bump buddies together :)

Frisky.... How are you and az now?? Have you kissed and made up now???

I have a scan tmrw morning to see if we can see little pip, fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck for tomorrow Betty xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks ab.... I will update you all as soon as I can... Just trying my best to keep my eyes open, I could go to bed now I'm so tired, lol!!! I'm hoping that's a good sign xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

Betty, again my dear sending you tonnes of good luck for you scan this morning!! Not that you will need it, your symptoms are all sounding promising and your HCG levels were great :thumbup: Hope you get to see your LO today 

The infection is more or less gone yesssssss:happydance::happydance: the tablet you recommended has got rid of the majority of the burning just waiting for the tail end of it to go now then I'll be right as rain.

My AF is due in 2 days time, I think I'm about 10DPO today. Can't be exact because I didn't temp or OPK so just going off ovulation symptoms. Still having clomid side effects...boobies and nips incredibly sore, hot flushes continuing, mild crampy sensations last night but that could be due to impending AF. I'm not under any illusions girls, I know that the odds are slim and my AF is likely to show on Thursday :cry:

AB how's your little man and the girls? Did you manage to book a holiday?

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How is everyone??? I've had my scan and little heart was beating away :) :) can't believe it!!! Baby is measuring just under 6 weeks which is still so early!!! I'm still very nervous! I have another scan in 3 weeks to make sure everything is still ok and my first midwife app next week.... Fingers crossed this baby stays put!!!

Tina, glad you're feeling better.... Xxxx


----------



## ab75

Aawww that's fantastic news Betty. Fx pip is sticky!!

Tina we are going to book at the end of July I think for next year xx


----------



## tinadecember

yey! I knew everything would be okay :) :) stick little one stick!!! 

Do you feel different this time around Betty? Are you feeling more optimistic? 

AB, get something booked so you have something to look forward to! Where are you thinking of going?
xx


----------



## ab75

Devon Cliffs I think or South Bay,Brixham. But we like Haven so it'll probably be Devon Cliffs xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies!

:thumbup: Devon Cliffs for sure AB, the kids would love it there! As would you of course.

Not feeling great about this cycle girls.. I've had mild cramping for 2 days and I just feel like the witch is going to show her face today. I hope I'm wrong like but I can sense it! My boobs are still super sore which is a good thing. 

Evie is off on her school trip today to Knowsley Safari Park, wish I could have gone :( but I don't have enough holidays in work. My sister and her boyfriend are going with her instead, which Evie will probably prefer haha! 

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Just actually cried in work... Mark forgot to put Evie's glasses on today and she's gone on her school trip without them. My sister phoned to ask where her glasses were so I called Mark and when he told me I burst into tears. My god, what the fuck is going on with my hormones?? 

wish my god damn period would hurry up and arrive xx


----------



## ab75

I really hope you are pregnant and it's not just the clomid fucking with your head!!


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks AB, not holding much hope but we shall see what the next couple of days bring. Cramping has stopped again now oddly xx


----------



## ab75

Could be" baby digging in " cramping. I really hope so. I thought I was out my bfp cycle with frazer xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god Tina..... I really hope this is it for you and not that evil clomid!!!! I've been lighting a candle every day at work in the hospital chapel since I got my bfp (crazy lady!!!) im going to light one for you today :) :) I have everything crossed xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, ahh thank you my lovely <3 why do we get our hopes up so much? Just because I'm cramping and not bleeding it makes me think ooohhh could I be?? then my AF will come later. This game is so cruel :( :( 

The cramping isn't low down like period cramps, it's a little lower than my belly button but to the left 

AB, thanks chick your story gives me a bit of reassurance! we will see what the rest of the day brings 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hopefully your cramping is a good sign tina!!! I've just lit a candle for you!!! Fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

I've had cramping lower down tonight, I am predicting the witch will arrive in the morning. No blood as yet but I just know it's gonna happen. Sob, I hate TTC 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

:( :( Tina, hope you're wrong..... X


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, mad few days looking after Joe in his cast, thank goodness it's off now. I moan I'm so tired yet it's 1.30am and I can't sleep! WTF?? 

Betty, how are you feeling now after scan? Bet your slightly relieved hey? Sooo happy for you xx 

Tina , I'm praying for you that this is it! I too had cramping when pregnant with Oscar , I thought it was af pains. I have everything crossed xx 

Az & I are ok . I'm still pissed off. It's one of those things that we have had to agree to disagree on. But I'm not letting him off that easily, little digs here and there . She's a stupid slut, I hope I don't bump into her and her perfect tits anytime soon..I'll pop them with my evil look!! &#128530;

Az and I are off to watch the boxing on 18th July , we are staying overnight in Manchester . Cannot bloody wait girls! We really need to make more time for each other xxx


----------



## friskyfish

And poor evie without her glasses, that's so cute. She looks beautiful in them , just like her mummy xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Frisky,

it is bound to take time with Az! I'm also the type of person who can forgive but I'll never forget and you're definitely entitled to have a little dig every now and then haha. As for fake tits, if you see her I'd take the bitch down, by her fake tits! Just imagine it hahahaha 
Good news that Joe is out of his cast :D 

12/13DPOish today... Cramps are evidently still here this morning but now they've moved up again and are more central. It's horrible the feeling of trying to cling on to that last bit of hope and then you feel like your period is coming. ARGGGHH I can't handle this! My mum has told me to forget about it, if my period comes it comes and if it doesn't then it's a bonus. Yeah mum easier said than done when you've been at it for almost 2 years! That literally is the worst thing anyone can say to someone who has been LTTTC. "It'll happen when it happens" is another one or "The time mustn't be right for you yet".... FUCK OFFFFFF!!! oh god I'm venting again. I shall stop 

So NO PERIOD as yet girls. I am literally dreading waiting today out. Of course I will keep you up to date on period watch

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

5 hours later.... cramping has done a disappearing act again. Nothing low down today suggesting period, just under bellybutton now and again. Cervix has also done a disappearing act, just went to check its position and to see if there's any blood evident and it's so high I can't feel it. 

You just know that the witch is going to slap me in the face later! 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Take a test Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

I can't!! Every time I've tested in the past BAM BFN and then my period an hour later.

I have made a pact with myself to not test unless I am at least 5 days late. 

Gotta be strong! xx


----------



## ab75

:hugs:
You're a strong woman. I'd have caved by now xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god I hope this is it!!! What does it mean if your cervix is high??? Also, when was AF due for you? Are you late??? I agree with you!!! Don't test yet!!!! Hold out, I've just lit another candle for you (come on god give us a break!!!!) keep us posted xxx


----------



## tinadecember

AF is due today so I'm officially late tomorrow. Had more cramping this afternoon but it's gone again. Also a hot sweat where I thought I was gonna pass out 

Need to remember though these could all be AF symptoms. I feel like I'm getting in way over my head here by even thinking that I could be! 

Cervix high is a good thing because when your period arrives it drops right down low and opens up obvs for the blood to come out 

I'll keep you updated girls 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks Betty, I'll update you in the morning girls. So far no period so fingers crosses she stays away xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh yes, I forgot Tina was an expert cervix checker!! Haha.....bloody hell , my mum used to say that to me all the time "just forget about it" used to drive me nuts almost 2 years down the line!! Nobody can understand fully how it feels unless they have been there themselves xx 

Any sign of af yet?? I'd wait to test too.. I was 3 days late remember when I tested?? This is us, who used to test 2dpo! Haha xx 

Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

not good news I'm afraid. I started to spot this morning meaning that the bitch is on her way.

I have sobbed all morning. I went for a wee when I woke up, saw the spotting and uncontrollably started crying right there whilst sat on the toilet. Honestly if someone had walked in on me they would have thought I was a mental patient. I climbed back into bed for a cuddle from Mark and continued to cry some more. 

I feel emotionally and mentally drained. The clomid this cycle has fucked with my head and my body. I'm just feeling that I'm at a point where enough is enough and I don't think I can continue doing this shit any more naturally. I've told Mark that I can't go through another clomid cycle and today I am making an appointment to get the ball rolling on the IVF. He wants to give it another few cycles but girls you especially know how I'm feeling, where it feels like having another baby is impossible. 

I actually felt pregnant!!!! The clomid messed with me that much that it made me believe that I was pregnant. I've been cradling my boobs for 2 weeks, unable to touch them because of the pain. I feel like I'm going through the friggin menopause because my body temperature is through the roof. I'm angry one minute, sad the next, then unbelievably optimistic. 

I can't even write down how I feel because of the fear that the tears may start again and I'm in work. 

What do you think girls? Am I being too drastic? I just want our baby :(:(:( xxx


----------



## ab75

Sorry Tina That clomid is cruel. I really thought this was your bfp :hugs:

Only you will know what is the best thing to do for you. If clomid is making you feel that bad then I wouldn't take it again xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina!! I really thought this could be it for you :( I will never understand why this process is so bloody cruel for us! It really isn't fair! 
I can only tell you how I felt when we decided to try IVF, it was like I could finally relax! It was a huge weight off my shoulders because I could finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. If the ivf didn't work that I could finally get some closure and move on and if it did work then amazing!! 
If you have the money or you can get a loan and afford the repayments then I say go straight for ivf and don't put yourself through more torture (although IVF if no walk in the park) this is just my opinion and like AB said, only you know what is right for you! I wish I could come and hug you :hug: large bar of chocolate and equally large bottle of wine tonight for you Tina xxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls, I really thought it could be it too. I was more convinced than I ever have been. But that's what clomid can do to you! I should have learnt my lesson by now. 

I have spoken to Mark since I last posted and he is supportive of my decision to start IVF as soon as we can. Like I said before I don't think I can put myself through it for another few cycles. I don't think men realise how much our bodies and minds have to go through when TTC. We can't just switch off and forget that we are trying for a baby. If only!! I know for myself personally it's on my mind 24/7. 
As for funding... Mark's mum came in to a lot of money (£150,000) when Mark's dad died as he had all kinds of insurances and she doesn't spend. She is a saver and has always been careful with money so I had a feeling that she would help us out BUT she didn't even know that we were TTC until this morning.

I sobbed to my mum for half an hour on the phone and she convinced me to speak to Mark's mum and I don't know why I didn't do it before because what I found out was shocking!! Mark WASN'T conceived naturally. His dad also had a low sperm count/motility and it took his mum and dad 9 years to conceive. He was finally conceived through ICSI. So I'm thinking girls, do you reckon it could be hereditary? Of course she completely sympathised with what we are going through and told me that she will financially help us in whatever way we need it. 

I feel like a huge relief has already been taken off our shoulders. So I am going to call the Liverpool Women's today to book an appointment to get this IVF ball rolling. 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Wow!! Just wow!!! Firstly that's amazing that Marks mum is going to help you out. Very kind of her but if she has been through it too then she will totally understand your heartbreak every month. Go Brenda!!
Maybe it is hereditary,funny the things you find out when you least expect to.
I'm glad that you are taking the next steps to get your baby :hugs: xx


----------



## tinadecember

She really is the best mother in law. She was like "why haven't you ever told me?!?!" then I felt really bad for not including her. But it's not the kinda thing you want to be sharing with people really that your husband has a low sperm count, especially when it's her son! 

I am feeling somewhat more positive about the future already xx


----------



## tinadecember

Haven't wasted any time! We have an appointment on 10th July, 2 weeks today to discuss starting IVF. £180 though just to see a doctor!?? What the hell do we pay our taxes for! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina!!!!! Amazing! God works in mysterious ways (I'm not some bible basher BTW, lol!) that is fantastic news that your MIL is going to help and like AB said, she obviously understands having gone through 9 years TTC! (Wow! That's some record!) 
Yes, it could be hereditary, my sister and my mam have fertility problems (endo) so it's totally possible.... Good for you to have the courage to talk about it to her, it's not something you want the whole world knowing but in this case it really has been the best thing to talk! 
Fab news in the app, you will start the ivf straight after the initial consultation so that could be August/sep depending on your cycles! Whoop!!!! Now you can just sit back and relax :) :) I'm so happy for you, it's the first step towards getting that long awaited bfp, whoop!!!!


----------



## ab75

That's great news Tina!! Like Betty said,hopefully it won't be long until you get a bfp xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Tina....big hugs to you my lovely. It really is an emotional rollercoaster! 
I second the opinions of Betty and ab. Only you can decide if now is the time for ivf. Seems to me you have nothing to lose by going to talk it through with the doctor. Fantastic your mil is helping you out, that is a weight lifted hey? Fancy mark not being conceived naturally!! At least his mum can sympathize and understand how your feeling xxv

I would get as many questions and concerns written down so you are prepared for your appt. You may find you forget to ask them stuff you want to know xx 

Had a date night with Az last night, so have a red wine hangover.....Went to a bar after our meal, guess who was in there?? That knobhead who said all that about Aarons couisin!! I swear he is out to ruin us!!! Needless to say we left immediately, as I told Aaron I would go over & slap him!!! Oooops xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning girls, how are we all?? 

Has anyone's baby's ever had croup? I've been up all night with Oscar, emergency doc this morning said it's croup. Got to give him a steroid dose, hopefully it will clear up. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning.... Yes frisky! Viv had croup when she was 1 year old, very scary! We went straight to A&E and she was given steriods to help her breathe, she was ok after that, we just kept an eye on her! Poor Oscar! Did the doctor come out to you or did you go to a walk in centre/hospital???


----------



## friskyfish

Hi Betty, Awww poor viv, it's horrible isn't it? yes I took him to walk in center this morning. I rang the nhs helpline last night who advised me to take him. He has had the steroid , we have been out today, but it's bad again now. Every time he coughs, he wakes up crying. The doc said if it gets bad, to take him to a&e . X


----------



## tinadecember

:( Frisky, sorry to hear about little Oscar. Evie never suffered with croup fortunately, it sounds nasty! How is he doing this morning? Any improvement? 

Did everyone else have a good weekend? 

Betty how's the early pregnancy symptoms? Feeling any sickness yet?

I had a bit of a breakdown on Saturday girls... I actually feel ashamed telling you about it, I don't know what drove me to do it but I cracked open a bottle of vodka at 8am on Saturday morning. I had a bit of a tearful Friday night, I don't know whether the clomid still wasn't out of my system but I spent the night being miserable over what could have beens and woke on Saturday feeling so low. By 10am I was as pissed as a fart... Mark had to take Evie out because she was confused and upset. I actually feel so ashamed. I can't even tell you why I did it, all I know is that I was feeling in a really low place. 

My AF is pretty much gone now, onwards and upwards to our appointment in 11 days and counting. I have tonnes to look forward to, I shouldn't be feeling so down. Think my emotions are just all over the place.

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh dear Tina, big hugs to you xx 

Firstly, you know you can tell us anything on here without feeling ashamed. 
You must have been feeling so down to do that, what did mark say?? I'm no doctor , but I really don't think the clomid is agreeing with you? It must be messing with you emotionally. I think it's the whole build up & anticipation of each cycle & the huge disappointment when your period arrives. Sorry to swear, but It's just fucking shit !! &#55357;&#56852;

How are you feeling now? Maybe you needed a bit of a meltdown to refocus. You have your appt soon, concentrate on that xxx big love to you &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## friskyfish

Those question marks are meant to be emojies!! Haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm feeling better, much better. I do think like you said that I just needed a meltdown to get it out of my system. I never have those moments, I am always the one in our whole family actually who remains the strong one and is always the shoulder to cry on for everyone else so I think it was just my time. I spent all yesterday apologising to Evie and Mark for acting so ridiculously and fortunately like the wonderful man he is Mark stood by me and just held me whilst I cried and let it all out. Don't know what I would do without him sometimes. 

Back on the straight and narrow now though, I feel positive about the next few months and my goal is to be preggo before Christmas time fingers crossed!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Yes Tina!! I love this positivity!! :) 

We all need a meltdown every now and again!! Glad your feeling better. Next time you have an early morning vodka sesh, send me an invite!! ;) haha xx 

Oscar was up all through the night, woke every time he coughed.. I'm shattered, was meant to go to the gym this morning, but I've sacked it off xx


----------



## friskyfish

I feel like I'm having a bloody meltdown at the min. 
I'm really insecure girls, I always have been 
But since this incident at the restaurant, I just feel shit. Although I told myself to move on and forget it, I keep finding myself going in a mood & being a real bitch to Az. It's because I can't get it out of my mind. He said I'm being ridiculous. But I'm not, someone is lying, weather it's him, her or his cousin . The whole thing is knocking me sick. 
Last night I had Aarons phone at the pictures he had taken on our day out. I went to Wassap the photos to my phone. I accidentally read the first few lines of a message to his mates as I just noticed the word 'wife' it said "I can't make it lads as I'm out with the wife AKA the old trou"

I didn't click on the whole message to finish it as I've never looked through his phone, I'd feel really bad doing that. I just read this by accident. 
Of course I ended up in tears as he was calling me an 'old trout ' to his mates ! I mean, where's the respect?? So I told him I had seen it and his it had hurt my feelings. He denied it, said I'm out of order searching through his messages. I explained I hadn't, that I read it by mistake. He then gets his phone out to read the message and it didn't even say old trout!! It said 'the wife AKA the old trouBLE & Strife!" 

That was IT!! I feel like such a knob, I always think the worst. :( 

Wtf is wrong with me?? x


----------



## friskyfish

I just had a thought.... Can you imagine someone new reading the last page or 2 of this thread first?? Hahaha they'd back right off!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no Tina!!!! you have reached a brick wall and it's really knocked you my lovely! I also agree with frisky, the clomid must be really heightening all your emotions! You really must have needs to do that and there is no shame AT ALL! We have all been through quite a lot on here and not everyone understands... You are lucky to have such a wonderful husband but he obviously knows that you must have really need to get it all out and have your little meltdown.... You have lots to focus on now, your app is not far away and this will be the start of your ivf journey (if you don't get that bfp first, miracles do happen!) big huge hugs to you my lovely, keep strong, we are all here for you xxxxxx
Frisky.... Oh no! I can't believe your confidence has been knocked! You have absolutely nothing to worry about! You are gorgeous and az obviously loves you HEAPS, this silly cow has just made you a bit paranoid but you will soon forget about it all.... It's only natural to be upset and a bit paranoid but try not let it get to you. 

Ps: Tina.... Frisky is right, next time you have a vodka party at 9am make sure we can come and join you!!!!!!!! :) :)


----------



## tinadecember

hahaha girls I love our thread, Frisky you are so right about someone new joining. In the beginning its a lovely happy story... further into the story it turns into everyone feeling suicidal and going on drinking binges!! Just shows though what stress TTC can put on your body. 

:( Sorry that you're still feeling low dear about the fake tits incident, it is bound to have knocked your confidence a little but just remember.. Aaron is with YOU! We all have our moments where our eyes wonder and yes he was deffo in the wrong for having a feel but you are a gorgeous lady with the best personality and he would be fucking stupid to even think of going elsewhere! So funny though about the "trout" message.... I would have thought it had said trout too, just to clarify! 

Mark is away on business tonight so I'm gonna try to get the little one into bed early and I may just order myself a dominos all to myself and watch 50 shades... AGAIN. I need to sort my life out if that's what I consider a fun night in alone!

Girls, the paperwork for our IVF came yesterday. Literally they want to know EVERYTHING about us both... even down to the safety of our "unborn child". What kind of home it will be coming into and all that malarky! We also have to take passport photographs of ourselves to give to the hospital. Jeez it is all feeling so real now, 10 days and counting girls!

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina.... Dominos night in sounds FAB!!!! I still haven't seen 50 shades of grey! Is it any good??? 
Good news that all the ivf paperwork has come through! They don't mess about when you show them the money!!! I'm sure you will start it straight after your consultation all being well, that's really exciting!!! How are you feeling now? Any better? We all get to that horrible rock bottom points, my god, I've been there a few times myself! The joys hey??
Frisky, are you feeling any better? 
I had my first midwife app today.... Didn't really put my mind at ease but I guess nothing will until I see that 12 week scan! They put the fear of God into me by saying that it's not advisable to travel (on a flight) within the first 12 weeks due to higher chance of miscarriage, I will be flying to Cyprus when I'm almost 13 weeks?!?! I travelled loads when pregnant with viv as I had to due to my job and I also flew in the first 12 weeks and I was ok, do you think it will be ok??? I can't bloody cancel it! My mam used the money my Granda left her to pay for the holiday?! Trying not to stress! I have my next app on Monday and then scan the week after.... Fingers crossed I make it that far!!! Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

OMG! What a couple of weeks to miss out on! I've been promising myself for days that I'd put time aside to properly catch up with you peeps here and I couldn't believe it! Betty, congratulations! I'm so happy for you. I have everything crossed this is your sticky bean. Look after yourself and try not to stress too much though I know it's hard. I had to have countless early scans in both pregnancies for bleeding problems and I know how awful and lonely those weeks in between check up scans can be. Not to mention how the time can drag. Do you have people to chat to other than us and your partner? That's great you've seen the heartbeat - the people at the Early Preg Centre here were always most positive about that.

Tina, I just want to give you a hug. Hormones are awful things and I don't hear good things about Clomid. Seeing how you dote on your daughter and look after yourself things must have been pretty bad to enduce the vodka breakfast. Everyone here is right. No-one will judge you for having a minor meltdown. I'm so glad that you won't have the money stress over IVF and it sounds like a blessing that you'll have your MIL as someone in your corner who understands during the process. Your sessions will be here before you know it. 

Frisky, you need a hug too. I always think that people who smear shit between couples are usually just projecting their own unhappiness or issues onto other people. Even if something untoward had gone down, who the hell would sit and cast aspersions and insinuations to that person's partner over what's obviously a romantic dinner? Absolute bar stewards! And in a way I feel sorry for the girl too. I can't imagine how much you'd have to not like yourself and your body to go under the knife, through the pain of recovery and face all the possible future mishaps and corrective surgeries, just to be able to objectify yourself entirely to the opposite sex? Or anyone who's in the vicinity as it sounds like in this case. The girls are right. You're gorgeous, Az comes home to you and it's not his fault someone with obvious attention grabbing issues offers up a feel. In his shoes I imagine if he'd refused he'd have a) caused offence of some sort to his cousin, b) be deemed less a man for refusing or c) been branded a prude. I share in the self-confidence crisis and if you don't let it go it might end up damaging your relationship if Az feels you don't trust him. Then the arseholes win. You are above their bullshit, scuse my French. 

Ab, you're a star. I don't know how you manage more than 2 children! I haven't been on here much because I've got to admit I'm struggling. Trying to do anything or go anywhere with a willful potty training two year old and newborn who wants to feed every hour and a half is awful. Case in point, today I took them both to a play cafe. Leo did a massive poop so I took Mia with me to go change him. I've got him on the changing table and Mia starts running in and out of cubicles trying to lock herself in. I finally convinced her to go potty in the stall nearest the changing table and after going to the loo she comes out brandishing the most disgusting toilet brush I've ever seen and proceeds to wave it around the bathroom. After disinfecting her hands best I could with Leo on my hip we proceed to Sainsburys where she jumps off the buggyboard and legs it down the shop thinking me chasing her is a game. Eventually I had to abandon the buggy and the basket to catch her and contain a thrashing overtired toddler as I juggled the shopping down the conveyor belt to a disapproving looking woman behind the till. I just feel like I'm a shit, frustrated, fried nutcase all the time. So, I take my hat off to you!

Hormones definitely aren't helping. I also feel enormous, unattractive and tired all the time. I'm about a stone over weight and have nothing that fits. Maternity jeans didn't fit after Leo arrived so I had to buy size 16s! I'm still wearing maternity tops. I went on a diet briefly and was told off by the health visitor because Leo dropped a centile group and she thinks he's not getting enough fat in my milk. She had a go and basically said my baby's health is more important than my appearance and she did it in front of Matt. I mostly just want to shift some weight so I actually have clothes that fit in 7 weeks when we take two very small people on 30 hours worth of flights to and round Canada to see all Matt's relatives.

The icing on the cake is that Matt and I are griping at one another all the time. There's no physical relationship at the moment to bring us together (mostly my fault as I don't want to be naked with me at the moment never mind with anyone else) and we're both getting frustrated with the incessant feeding and temper tantrumtastic two year old. 

I'm sorry, I didn't come on here to offload. I know I'm blessed to have them both and I love them to pieces. I just for right now wish I could look and feel like myself and grow some extra hands to keep them both entertained and safe at the same time!

x


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, wow that was some post lady!! Feel free to offload, seems like we are all going through stresses and strains at the moment in our personal lives but that is what this thread is for! God if you can't vent to us then who can you vent to. Sending super big hugs to you, we have all been in that situation after giving birth where you feel disgusting and can't bare to look at your own naked body. I still can't look at my stomach and Evie is almost 5! I won't wear a bikini/crop top/sexy underwear because even now I still feel that my body is unattractive. But I know we would much rather have our kids than have a gorgeous body wouldn't we! 
Surely it is safe for you to diet now? Leo is a few months old now isn't he? 

Betty, I am sure you will be fine by flying. They have to put these risks out there because it has happened to women. Take into account that the majority of miscarriages happen before 12 weeks and it's likely happened when women have been flying therefore they say it's unsafe to fly! I didn't know you were going to Cyprus you jammy bitch! God what I wouldn't give to be flying off to a sunny somewhere with a pool and cocktails. (none alcoholic ones for you though missus!) 

I'm feeling fine again now, I am putting my mini meltdown to the after effects of clomid and I shall not be taking any more unless I absolutely have to. You've got me on facebook girls so you know that I like to make an effort and I do my hair and makeup every day but I hadn't worn a full face of makeup for 2 weeks! That's when I knew something wasn't right. My makeup is back in full force though :) 

Did anyone do anything fun in the sun yesterday? I was working unfortunately and then I had the night to myself. Didn't end up getting a dominos sadly and just ended up having something out of the freezer. It was awesome starfishing in bed though, I had the best nights sleep in ages 

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Yeah, I might not post often but when I do I'm usually coming over a right fruit loop! 
I wish I had the energy to glam up day to day. I saw a facebook picture the other day that read 'i'm either fit for a ball or I look like a homeless person'. That's me. There's no inbetween and the glam don't happen often! You ladies put me to shame, I never see a bad picture of any of you! 
Do you know of all my appearance issues my stretch marks don't really bug me. Mia calls them mummy tiger stripes. If I could get my ass back in shape I probably will wear a bikini again. Anyone who has a problem with them needn't look ;)
I agree with Tina betty, I think flying shouldn't interfere. Of the people that have been affected it's probably more underlying stress that's a problem. Better to fly between 13-25 weeks than later on ! And for relaxing purposes rather than work! Have an amazing time.
Did you get an icecream yesterday frisky? How's Joe's leg?


----------



## friskyfish

Well ladies.... I am melting In my bed, I can't sleep!! I've terrible hayfever, just want to rip my eyes out ! 

Edinburgh!! Thank you for those words...I really do need to stop obsessing over the whole incident as it is coming between me and Az, I just can't let it go! 

A big hug goes out to you too..nothing worse than getting disapproving glances off people when you are trying to look after your kids, sleep deprivation makes everything worse too! Plus your hormones are still in turmoil. 
Things are bound to be stressful at home with a baby & a 2 year old, it's amazing what lack of sleep can do to you. It's easy to snap and Matt will get the bunt of it as you will with him, because he is the only one there with you. How old is Leo now? Is there no way someone could have the kids so you can get some alone time together? 
As for the physical side of things, as Tina said, we all know how that feels. Nobody feels sexy after having a baby ,it takes time to get your libido back . Stop being so hard on yourself, once you get sleeping better, you will feel better. You have given your husband 2 beautiful children, he wont notice the things that you don't like about yourself . Saying that , it is easier said than done..I have times when I hate Az seeing my body. 
Are you still breastfeeding? I think that plays a huge part . We didn't do anything until I stopped breastfeeding xx 

Sorry to miss you out Tina and Betty .I'll have to go.. Oscars having a coughing fit here!! catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## tinadecember

Eurgh Frisky I can sympathise with you over the hayfever thing! I had it at my mums a couple of days ago, I literally had mascara smeared all over my face from rubbing my eyes so much. Not a good look!

Friday has arrived girls yesssssssss!!!! What's everyone got planned this weekend?

I'm being dragged to a wedding tomorrow night for one of Marks "friends". Someone who Mark must only see once a year if that yet he's making the biggest deal out of going to this guys wedding reception. I've spent the last 3 weekends having a mad one and I really want to just sit in and do nothing on Saturday night but after my mini meltdown last Saturday I am feeling obliged to do what Mark wants to do this weekend. I suppose it's an excuse to dress up and get on the vino though before our IVF starts!

1 week today girls eeeek. I'm excited but so nervous, just want next Friday to hurry the hell up!!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, 

Tina, I can't belive you have your appt next week! The next week will drag hey? I think it is a good idea you to the wedding, like you said , could be your last drink a in a while, so make the most of it! You may even enjoy yourself! Haha . Who is this guy anyway? 
How are you feeling now ? I hope your feeling better and your make up is back on ;) I always love the photos of you, your a hottie 

Betty , how are you feeling? Any symptoms? I think a holiday will be a brilliant thing. All the stress of the first 12 weeks and reaching that point, a holiday will be a nice way to celebrate and finally relax a bit more . They say don't fly in the first 12 weeks to be cautious, you will be fine at 13 weeks my love xx

Edinburgh, how are you doing? How is Leo taking the heat? Is it even hot where you are? Haha 

I'm suffering from a hangover today. One of my best friends is home from Dubai for 2 weeks , I've not seen him in almost 3 years, so we went out last night and drank far too much wine, I was so drunk. 
But was up and out the house for 8.30am, walked Joe to school with Oscar, then had a huge fry up which sorted me out! Haha 
I went to Joes highschool on weds for the new intake evening . Can't quite belive he starts high school in September, he is ready though, although I'm not :(
Aaron is on call this weekend, we're gonna have a glass of wine and something to eat, then watch some breaking bad on Netflix (I'm hooked) xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey girls, how are we all.
I'm pissed off today. Aaron has been called out with work ALL weekend as they are understaffed. Was meant to go to a bbq yesterday but he was called out on 4 different occasions, so we didn't bother. He's out now too..
Proper single parent this weekend'! 
Tina how was the wedding? How's your head today? Think I'm gonna take kids to a indoor play center in a Min, can't stand those places, but this one's huge and really roomy, so you don't feel cooped in. Joe should be ok there, it says up to 12 years old xx


----------



## friskyfish

Realize, I really need to change my signature on here haha x


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... How is everyone??? Sorry for being AWOL, I'm I'll :( I have had man flu but now I think I just feel sick with pregnancy, I've been off work since wed. Couldn't get out of bed! Struggling to move off sofa now! Not complaining at all.... This is what I have wanted for 3 years!!!!!

Edinburgh..... Good to have you back and please off load to us anytime, that is why we are here!!!! I think you are doing a grand job!!! It's not easy with a small child and a baby! You must be exhausted! Remember, it won't be like this forever!! Hang in there and make sure you look after yourself as you are important too!! 

Tina.... How you doing lovely??? 5 days to your app!!!!!! Eeeeeek!!!

Frisky.... It sucks that az has worked all weekend, is he on call a lot??? I say take the boys out for a play and then go to the pub for a Sunday dinner, yum!!! Are you feeling any better after fake titty incident??? 

AB, how are you doing?? How is your sister??? Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ohhhh betty the tiredness is a killer!! But I really miss being pregnant xx When are you telling work? And will you be finding out the sex? I had a little read of the posts from when I found out I was pregnant, as I never kept a pregnancy diary, so this is my pregnancy diary! Haha 

Went to play center in the end, skipped the pub lunch though as it Cost me a bloody fortune in there. 
And I really haven't got over the fake titty problem yet at all. Az playfully grabbed my boob this morning (really didn't turn me on AT all) so I blurted out 'oh, is that how grabbed victorias tits then??' I couldn't help myself, and because I brought it up, I've put myself in a shit mood for the day and Im being off with him again. Pathetic I know :( xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, where do you live again?? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no frisky!!! You're having a hard time letting this go! Why don't you sit down and try and talk to az again about it all and then maybe you can get it all out, he can put your mind at rest and maybe you will feel a bit better about it all?!?! It's horrible when you have been knocked!!! BUT!! Don't let this have any impact on your relationship because this girl is really NOT worth it!!! :)

I just feel very sick now, I haven't thrown up yet but feel like I'm on the verge, of course this is a good sign so I'm not so worried about other things which is good!! I think I'm going to tell my boss when she is in work on Tuesday, its one less thing to worry about! Other than that I still haven't told anyone and won't till we have passed the 12 week mark and I know everything is ok :) fingers crossed!!

Frisky, I live in Hartlepool which is on the coast near Sunderland/Middlesbrough....


----------



## ab75

Morning ladies.
How was the wedding Tina?

Play centres do cost a fortune Frisky,we went to one on Saturday as it was torrential rain.

Betty,in the nicest possible way,I am glad you are nauseous!! When do you get another scan?
Edinburgh,I still have weight to lose too,I hate trying to find clothes,I just feel fat. You'll get there.
My sis is doing great,moved into her flat and enjoying life. She hasn't been getting much hassle.

1st day of summer hols today,I hope that the girls behave lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, 

Frisky, I had a great time at the wedding! Well when we finally got there that is. We were going with our friends Thomas & Joanne who also came on our honeymoon. Thomas is Mark's best friend, they've known eachother since nursery. We had arranged to be ready and leaving for 7.30, I knew there was no chance of us leaving at 7.30 because they are late for EVERYTHING!!! When we were on honeymoon we would arrange to meet at 7 for tea and wouldn't get out until 9 because they had fallen asleep! So we got to the wedding at 9.30 and it finished at 12! There was no chance I was going home sober so I started drinking the wine like it was water and before I knew it I was rotten! haha love it <3 

I saw a picture you had posted on facebook of yourself with a guy, I assume this was your friend? He was HOT by the way.. thought I would just put that out there! 

Betty, sorry to hear my love that you're suffering with morning sickness. Well I am sorry but kinda not too because it's all good! Your little one must be snuggled in nicely to its new home for the next 7 months and the hormones are producing nicely!! eeekk I couldn't be more happy for you that you're finally getting your miracle. What date is your next scan? 

AB, your girls are on their summer hols already?? Evie still has 2 weeks left in school. What have you got planned for the holidays?

Only 4 days to go girls till our appointment! Mark's mum transferred 5k into our account yesterday so for the time being we are rich!!! Sure that won't be the case in a couple of weeks time once the NHS have had their wicked way with us. We are going to get some passport pictures taken today to attach to one of the many forms we have to take in. Honestly I'm surprised they don't want a friggin blood sample.. they want just about everything else!!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina, yes Andy is very hot! But one of my best friends, he's also not gay as everyone assumes! I used to work with him, he is hilarious, we never stop laughing! Last time I saw him was at the airport when Az and I flew to Gibraltar to get married, he was there going to dubai, so we had a drink at the bar, like you do. :) 
Glad you had fun at the wedding, when you got there eventually! What time is your appt on Friday? 

Hello ab, lovely to hear from you, hope you are well. Glad your sister has settled nicely, that must be a relief. 

Today I will be trying to get my housework done, which is next to impossible with a little man exploring and trying to climb every single thing he sees. 

Bit of an awkward situation, just to add to me falling out with Aarons cousins. His dad has been calling around alot to help do odd jobs such as the gardening. But last week it was EVERY single day, just turns up with the dog, let's himself round the back. He is nice, but he's hard work as you cant just leave him too it. He doesn't shut up, it's full on. On Friday I was in the garden with my magazine, Oscar had just gone off. I was looking forward to half an hour of peace in the sun, when he walks in the back!! Arrrghh...I told him I was off to have a,shower and just left. Anyway, Friday afternoon, we walked home from Joes summer fair, about 5pm, I was exhausted as I'd been out the night before. Walk up to the house and Aarons dad is there, shirt off mowing the lawn, using next doors mower and electric!!!!! Give me strength! 
Anyway I told Aaron that night that his dad needs to just text or ring in future to see if it's ok to come round. It's not just that, his dad doesn't talk to zoe Aarons sister, they Hate each other. I'm friends with zoe, imagine if zoes round and he just turns up?? It will be so awkward. 
Az told me that he doubts his dad will call whiIe I'm here as Joe said to him "my mum doesn't like you or Want you here, she likes to be on her own " 

MINT!!!!!!!!


----------



## ab75

:rofl: out of the mouths of babe's!!!! 
Everyday would do my head in too xx


----------



## tinadecember

hahaha kids have no fear do they! The way he just came out with it and told him to fuck off basically :haha: 
I can understand where you're coming from though! I hate _anyone_ turning up at my house unexpected, whether it be my mum or a friend. I think it's always polite to call first, what if you and Aaron were getting up to some rudies why the kids were having a nap and his dad just walks in on you hahaha! 

I know he is only trying to help bless him and I'm sure you appreciate it greatly but a woman needs her space!! 

My appointment is at 3 oclock on Friday, had to get a later appointment so I don't have to take any time off from work. 

Having a nightmare at home at the minute girls, I wouldn't normally speak to anyone about this kinda thing but you are a special bunch and I tell you everything else! 
My grandma died when my mum was pregnant with me, she was only 17. My mum also has a younger sister who was just a kid when her mum died so my mum took on the role as "mum" to her little sister and of course because she lived with us she has always been like a big sister to me. 
She is married now with 2 girls one of whom is only 18 months old and out of the blue about 8 months ago she decided she didn't want contact with anyone any more and it broke my mums heart. She couldn't understand what she had done but my mum respected her wishes and gave her some space.
Yesterday after not hearing from her for 8 months she turned up on my mums doorstep looking like nobody owns her. She has left her husband because he has been beating her up for 2 years and she can't take any more of it. :cry: :cry: :cry: We had no idea, obviously there was something not right but not for a minute did we think she was being abused. 
She is as thin as a rake, I would say a size 4. It's horrible to say but she looks like a cancer patient. To name a few things that he has been doing to her... he shoved a tv remote into her mouth and started to punch her in the face, he stamped on her head, he has hit her with a belt, he threw her down the stairs whilst she was pregnant!!! He also threw Jessica who is 10 on top of the baby bruising her face, she had to take a week off school. 
So now she has nothing, no clothes, no money, no home. She's moving in with my mum but literally only has the clothes on her back to her name. She's gone to the citizens advice today and the police station to confess everything that he's been doing to her and fortunately she has Jessica to back her up if he was to deny any of it. There is no denying it anyway, she is covered in bruises. 
I've just been out on my lunch break to buy the kids some clothes, underwear and pyjamas and my sister is out now buying some clothes for Caroline. 
I feel devastated for her and so fucking angry, I want to send someone around there to give him a taste of his own fucking medicine!!! What a coward to hit a woman, but I bet you any money he wouldn't stand up to a man! 

xxx


----------



## ab75

:hugs: Tina. That is awful. I hope she is strong and gets him charged by the police. Dirty scumbag xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh god Tina, 

This made me fill up. That poor girl, her poor kids. What a fucking shit excuse for a man!!! Thank god she has had the balls to do something about it!! She may have nothing, but 'nothing' is better than that. Makes me so mad. Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks girls, I went to see her last night after work. She confessed that the reason she cut all ties with her family was because she felt ashamed that she was letting it happen to her but she felt at the time that she couldn't leave him so she didn't want anyone to see the bruises. It breaks my heart to think that she has gone through all of it by herself. I told her how much of a strong woman she is and her reply was "I'm not, I don't feel strong, I feel weak" weak?? you've finally put 2 fingers up to the man who has been abusing you for 2 years and shown him that you won't be beaten! To me there's nobody stronger. 
The police are going to my mums today to take a statement from her and from Jessica and then I guess they will proceed with charging him. One thing the police did say to her which I think is pathetic and has really angered me is that because she didn't report it when it first started happening then they can't take it as seriously as they would if it had happened yesterday. So a woman who has finally found the courage from somewhere to report her abusive husband gets told basically that there's probably little they are going to be able to do... good old british justice system right there. Fuckwits

Is anyone else on countdown to the weekend?? I've had enough already and it's only bloody Tuesday! 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, what a shitty day. I've been up since 4am with Oscar, he had a coughing fit and his nose was just leaking snot, he was so upset, he's not himself at all today. I'm knackered. 
Tina, how's things? Have the police been to your mums yet? Makes me so mad, weather it happened yesterday or last year, it doesn't make it right. I hope they are nice to her, poor thing. It must be awful & so hard for her Xx thank god she has made the right decision xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.....

Tina.... That's terrible about your auntie!! What are these men like? It makes me want to go round there with a metal baseball bat and see how he likes it!!! How is she doing? I can't believe the police said that either, that's absolutely shocking!! Who cares if it happened 10 years ago or 10 days ago??? So if someone was abused as a child and only reported it when they were an adult does that mean that it doesn't count? It's bullshit!!! I hope that she can finally move on and the creep gets what he deserves!!!
Frisky, poor Oscar!!! Is it the after effects of the croup??? Hopefully he will be feeling better soon.... 
Ab, can't believe your girls have broke up already! Viv finishes next Friday! I need to figure out what I'm getting her teachers! (There's about 10 TA's!!!) 
I'm feeling pretty rotten at the minute, I'm just about to go to bed (unheard of at this hour!!!) I can't stomach anything other than potato, bread or pasta, lovely! All the wrong things! I normally eat really well and mainly fruit and veg but the thought of eating any veg makes me want to vomit! Bork!! It's all good as it means baby is settling in so I'm happy, never been so happy to be ill!! :) :) let's hope it stays like this till I'm in the 'safe zone'!!! 
Edinburgh.... How are you my lovely???? Xxxxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello ladies! Been cleaning and cooking up a storm since Saturday as we got a short notice flying visit from matt's dad and partner. It was lovely to see them but I'm knackered. My 'day off' today while Mia was at nursery was spent cleaning rather than snuggled up chilling with Leo and I'm really feeling it! 
Betty, I'm with frisky, sympathy on the nausea front but it's a great sign. I had rampant 20hr a day nausea 6-13wks both times. With Mia couldn't eat and with Leo could only eat plain cheese sandwiches and pasta. You'll get back to your veggies and neither you nor button will take any harm from a temporary deviation from the 5 a day!
Tina, that's so awful for your auntie. Better to start again from scratch though than for any permanent damage be done to her or her babies. 
Ab, glad to hear your sister is in a better place.
I have had two nights now where Leo has slept from 11pm till 5am! So excited! Mia couldn't do that till bout 7 months. He does nurse every hour from 4pm in order to do it so I lose my evenings entirely but I don't think I mind! 
Frisky, Oscar is just adorable. Love the pics you post of him. Is he any better? 
Good luck for Friday Tina if I don't get back before then x


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow!!!! Please update us all as soon as you can!!!! :) :) 
Edinburgh.... Are you feeling any better??? How is Leo? We need to see pics of him!!! 
Frisky, I've been meaning to ask you for ages about Oscar and how he's getting on with baby led weaning??? How's it going? Also, what's happening about your section scar??? 
Friday tmrw guys!!!! And I have the day off whoop!!!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies.! 

Betty, I'm so glad your not feeling well! Haha As Edinburgh said, lack of veggies won't do you any harm. Eat what you want & feel like, your allowed! ;) 
I have an appointment at the end of this month with a plastic surgeon. They have to basically assess it & make a decision as to weather or not fixing it will benefit me. They will send their report to the other people & then they will let me know. It's funny you should mention it, it's been hurting tonight. I'm on my period, which is horrific. My stomach is all bloated, so I'm not sure if that could affect my scar? 
Oscar is still not too good, it's been going on since may now this cough and cold. Really feel for him. He fell over before and didn't half crack his head off our wooden floor . I'm watching him like a hawk. He's standing up and walking along furniture, trying to climb everything. He's always bumping his head, but this one was really hard. Can't believe he will be a year old in just over 2 months'! Where has the time gone? 

Edinburgh, congratulations on the sleeping from 11-5 .. I bet your ready to drop if your nursing every hour bless you . No housework tomorrow, sleep when baba does xx 

Tina, tomorrow is the big day!! Good luck my love, I'll be thinking of you xx 

What has everyone got planned for weekend? Im off to the Trafford center tomorrow to get an outfit for next weekend. It's the boxing night , staying over in a hotel!! I want to get that tomorrow so I can get my accessories to match & so I'm not running around like a psychopath next Friday because I've nothing to wear! 
It's Joes leaving disco tomorrow night, so I'll be off to that. One of our friends is having a bbq on Sunday, I dont particularly want to go. I'm hoping it rains so it's canceled!!! 

What a bitch!!!! Haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, the baby led weaning....We kind of did a mixture of the 2 and it's really worked for us, he loves his food and will eat anything. He's had chilli and rice with us tonight, although I made his sauce separate as ours was a bit spicy. 
He does have jarred food now and again. They are handy if your in a rush..were a life saver when we moved house. We have never pureed anything, Oscar went straight onto normal and finger food at 6 months. Which is great, as he really is good at eating. Anything goes :) Xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck today Tina.
Hope Oscar is ok Frisky,poor baby. It's great when they get mobile but not so great that we can't take our eyes off them for a second,Frazer has just started to roll although he wriggles his way over the floor too,never stays still for long.

I agree with everyone else Betty,eat what you can. Baby will be fine.

Edinburgh, hope the sleeping is still going well. Frazer is up 2 or 3 times through the night and up for the day usually from between 430-5 these days. It's hard going sometimes.
Schools always break off end of june/beginning of July here,they start back on the 19th of August. Don't have much planned,dh has a week off in Aug so we'll go day trips then. Other than that it's just going to the park and play dates with their friends!!


----------



## tinadecember

Happy friday girls!!! :happydance::happydance:

Thanks ladies for your well wishes for today! I'm excited but feel kind of sick at the same time. I've written down a huge list of questions for the consultant, I'm going in there like a woman on a mission. A mission to get preggers!!! My appointment is at 3 so I will update you as soon as I can but it'll probably get around tea time. 

Betty, sorry to hear that your bubba is making you feel icky! You're a skinny minnie anyway so eating pasta and bread for a few weeks will do you no harm! I craved freshly made cakes and lasagne in the first trimester with Evie, I had my poor mother baking me a cake every couple of days. No wonder I turned into such a heffer when I was pregnant! What other symptoms are you experiencing apart from the sickness? 

Frisky, poor little Oscar! It's terrible on the little ones because they haven't built up an immune system yet so it literally feels like that are sick forever when they do get sick. Sounds like you will be having a fabulous weekend!! Shopping, barbecues and drinking, sounds perfect to me! Good news that your section scar is getting sorted :thumbup: Only almost 12 months on like!!! The NHS are a bloody waste of time. 

Edinburgh, I second what the girls say! We are long overdue a picture of Leo :baby: You seem to have a very manic life hahaha so I'm really happy for you that he has started to sleep through the night. Evie got into a routine pretty quickly, I think she was only a few months old and we started to get back into a humanely normal sleeping pattern! 

Girls I was so naughty yesterday.... I spent £250 in the River Island sale. Well I say spent, I just put it all on the credit card haha. I'll worry about the money when the bill comes in. I bought loads of things for me and Evie for our holiday. There I am buying size 10 skinny jeans and pencil skirts and didn't even think that I could be almost 20 weeks pregnant at Christmas if the IVF works and it goes ahead in August. Good luck squeezing your fat arse into those skinnies Tina :dohh: I hope that is what happens anyway! I'd be so happy to feel too fat to wear skinny jeans as long as there was a little one settled into my uterus! 

Off out for drinks tonight with an old friend, going to drink enough wine to intoxicate a small country and dance the night away! 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina!! Haha how good is the sale in River island?? I've just got a new dress from in there 25 quid in the sale, got to the till and it was 15!! But I took a vest top back, so only cost me a fiver!! Had my outfit planned, but then tried this dress on and actually felt fab in it!! Damm it! Haha ill have to post a pic of both outfits and you help me decide xx 

Good luck for later xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Any news tina??????


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies xx 

Tina, how are you? How did it go? Xx


----------



## ab75

Also stalking for Tina's update xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, let me apologise for not messaging yesterday! Didn't get home until about 5 and then I rushed straight out for vino with my friend. 

All good news though!! The consultant had already looked through our notes and had a treatment plan all ready when we got there. He thinks the best option for us would be ICSI rather than IVF because of marks low motility. It's exactly the same as IVF apart from one step. With ICSI the sperm are injected directly into the egg rather than letting them find their own way into the egg. It's going to cost us an extra £1000 so we are looking more towards 6 grand now than 5. He seems quite optimistic that it should work, he said because of my age and the fact that I've been pregnant twice before that the odds of it happening first time will be around 65%. 

We had bloods taken yesterday to test for HIV and treatment starts on the first day of my next period which should be in about 12 days time! I have to call on day 1 of my period to order my meds then I'll have to go to the hospital so they can show me how to inject 

I really can't believe any of this is happening!! Let the excitement/stress begin 

By the way...I'm dying a slow death today. NEVER mix wine with cocktails then with vodka. 

Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

That's great news Tina, sounds really positive. (Hope your hangover dies off quickly!)
No such luck for us on a repeat of the 11-5 but Mia's been relatively easy going this week so feeling much better about my parenting skills this week (or lack thereof!).
How you feeling this week Betty?
I can't believe how much time it's taken to get your scar sorted Frisky. That's pants. Have a good weekend ladies x


----------



## friskyfish

Tina!! WOW!! This is happening so fast! Brilliant....how exciting! I'm feeling very emotional reading this. You and Betty could be bump buddies!?? Xx 

Oscar isnt well, high temperature. Took him to emergency docs yesterday, who were concerned at his high temperature. He slept nearly all day, didn't touch his food. She said the bump to the head wouldn't have caused it. It's probably because he's had this cough and cold for weeks. His temp came down after some ibuprofen, so have to give him that every 6 hours. He woke up today sweating, not himself at all. It's funny how you know your babies and when they are poorly. Hes just really sleepy and sad x 

I've just demolished a sausage butty....I'm now trying to starve myself to fit in my dress next weekend. Haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina!!!!! Wowzers!!! I can't believe you're starting in 12 days time!!! Eeeeeek!!! How are you feeling about it all?? Obviously not counting your mega hangover!!!! :) 
It's all very exciting!!!!! 
Bless little Oscar! It's awful when they're ill! Viv has also been poorly, temp of 40.1oC so I rushed her straight to walk in centre but it's just a nasty virus going round, she seems ok now (this was wed/thurs).
Edinburgh! You are doing a fantastic job!!! Don't every think otherwise! How is Mia with baby Leo??? 
I'm ok, plagued with headaches but not so sick anymore, I'm still off my food. I'm no where near as bad as I was with viv. I have a scan on Tuesday (I will be 9 weeks) then I won't have another one till after my holiday when I will be 14 weeks... Fingers crossed all is ok xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty just been working things out, if our ICSI works then you would be about 15 weeks in front of me! I can feel myself getting my hopes up already but it's difficult not to. I'm feeling anxious and shitting myself about the injections that I've got to do myself!! There's not even a chance of mark helping me out because he's shit scared of needles. I'm also terrified of the egg retrieval especially since the doctor yesterday said "you will have a large needle inserted into the back of your vagina, but you'll be drowsy from the sedatives" oh well that's okay then! Go ahead, insert the needle doc! 

Really feeling for you girls with the sick kiddies, frisky oscar seems like he's having a terrible time of it! I had a fluey type bug at the end of May and it took about 4 weeks to shift! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god Tina!!!! I can't even tell you have amazing that would be if we were bump buddies!!!! I'm nervous for both of us!!! I really really hope that this works out for both of us!!!!! Eeeeeek!!! Don't worry about the injections, you will be absolutely fine and the egg retreaval sounds much worse than it will be, jeez! A needle up your fanny!!! It doesn't get much worse than that! the men have it so bloody easy!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Haha....They should make the needles vibrate , to make it a bit more pleasurable!! ;) Xx


----------



## ab75

^^ :rofl:


----------



## tinadecember

:) I might just suggest that..... Can you imagine the doctors face! xx


----------



## Bettyt63

That's too funny!!! :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Bet you can't wait for AF to arrive Tina!!!


----------



## tinadecember

I can't!! You know what though... it'll be just our bloody luck that this one cycle that we are waiting for my period to arrive that it doesn't arrive because we've caught the egg!! just imagine. 

I'm having LOADS of EWCM which is a little odd since I ovulated 4 days ago. Nothing surprises me with this body of mine any more! 

So super tired today girls, I can't seem to get into the swing of things this week. I think it's because I know in 2 weeks time that I have 2 whole weeks off work so dragging myself out of bed at 4am every day is becoming a killer!

It was my wedding anniversary yesterday as you probably saw on facebook, 2 years has flown by! We had discussed about buying eachother presents and said that we weren't going to make a fuss about it because we are going away in October to the lakes and we were going to treat that as our anniversary present to eachother. He comes home from work yesterday with a Chanel bag in his hand and had bought me the new Chance perfume. I felt like shit handing over my £1.50 card from the Asda! He said he wasn't bothered but didn't stop me from feeling like the worst wife ever!

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Can you imagine if you got a BFP before starting ivf!!!! That would be amazing!!! Did you manage to DTD over your fertile period???
Happy anniversary!!! How lovely he got you a pressie don't feel bad tho! That's what should be!!! :) :) 
Edinburgh how are you doing hon???? 
I had my scan today and all is still well PHEW!!! Baby is measuring right and saw the little heartbeat and tiny arms and legs (looks like a jelly baby!!!) :) they have booked me in for another scan just before my holiday to put my mind at rest! Can't believe how lovely the dept has been to me, gonna get them a big box of chocolates xxx


----------



## ab75

Great news Betty.

Tina I hope you get a surprise bfp before you start icsi xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks AB.... How are you and your three LO's??? Are you still BF'ing???


----------



## ab75

We're all good thanks.
Yip,still BFing. Frazer is loving his food too though. Got his 6 month check on Thursday so I'll find out his weight etc then.

When do you go on holiday? Xx


----------



## ab75

Here's my little man today,looking happy with himself as he's sitting up!! :cloud9:


----------



## tinadecember

Ahhh AB he is so beautiful! He has the most striking eyes I've ever seen on a baby 

Yes Betty we DTD over my fertile period, not intentionally because we both forgot about TTC this cycle because we know we are starting ICSI but I think we did a couple of times. 

Awesome news about your little one still growing!!! Do you have a scan picture you can upload? Im dying to see one!! Are you still suffering with sickness? Not long till your jollys now chick, and since they're scanning you before you go you'll be able to fully relax and enjoy yourself! 

God I need to get back to the gym sharpish! I haven't been for 2 weeks, really struggling to get back into it and eating like a pig!! 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooh Betty, congratulations on the scan!! That's so exciting, bet you were very emotional? 

Ab, Frazer is sooooo cute!! Look at that smile! Gorgeous boy xx 

Tina, don't feel to bad about the pressie. Can't you just cook him a nice meal one night, I know my man would be more than happy with that x 

Having loads of props with Joe girls. I don't even know where to begin. He is so angry and full of hatred. He hates me and Aaron at the minute. He has a bad attitude, getting into trouble at school. I actually dont know what to do. I had a panic attack the other night because I got so upset. I'm so stressed out. 
I've just dropped him at school, as he left the car, he said "I wish you would just get out of my life " 

:( Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

That's great news Betty. Glad all going well and you're getting another scan to put your mind at rest before your holiday. How's the nausea? 
I'm sorry bout Joe frisky. Is it maybe just an angry preteen thing? Sudden flood of testosterone and they hate the world? My brothers both went through that phase. All you can do is be firm but supportive. It's a bit like the toddler temper tantrum thing. They can't process all their emotions so they just need love and support till they can work it out. Is his dad still messing with his head as badly since you moved?
Frazer is lovely ab. Cant believe that's 6 mnths already!
Get them trainers on Tina! That's the hardest part &#128521;
Leo and I are having a coffee and chilling in a play cafe this morning while we wait for car to be MOT'd. Now that Mia is part time at nursery she makes a real song and dance about going. Clung to me this morning and wailed mommy mommy when I left. She knows how to make me guilty about my 'day off'! Lost another couple of pounds thus week, mostly from shoving buggy with Mia on the buggy board too ;)


----------



## ab75

:hugs: frisky. 
Do you know what's causing it or is it just his age? Is there anyone else he would listen to? Grandparent ,uncle etc? Don't know what else to say as I'm not at that stage....yet xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, have you or Aaron tried asking him what is causing his anger? Or has his teacher spoken to him? Try not to let his words upset you, there's been many times when I was younger that I've told my mum that I hated her and wished she was dead because I was a horrible teenager but I didn't mean any of it! Kids can be hurtful with words and don't realise that they are our everything and for them to say that they hate us it really hurts. :( :( 

Edinburgh, I saw a picture on FB last night of your LO asleep on the couch. Is Leo managing to sleep through any more now? Good on you for losing a few pounds! How much do you want to lose? 

CD20 today for me, just had to work it out because from my symptoms I feel like I'm only just ovulating. It's been a weird one this cycle... I noticed my boobs were sore about 4 days ago which would work out with my normal ovulation day (CD15/16) but yesterday on CD19 I started to notice tonnes of EWCM which has continued into today. Like my underwear is constantly wet, sorry for the TMI there girls! oh god, my body is fucked up! haha 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how is everyone??? Tina, happy 5th birthday to Evie!!! Hope you guys are having a lovely day celebrating! How are you feeling btw? Any sign of AF or any promising symptoms?????? :) :) :) 
Frisky, I'm sorry you are having a tough time with joe, sounds like those dreaded 'hormones!!!' Obviously he doesnt mean the nasty things he is saying to you, you are a fab mammy and he is obviously going through that akward time! It might improve when he hits senior school :) fingers crossed hey!!! 
I've had a busy few days, Chris' birthday, was pretty low key but we had lovely family time, I hosted my cousins baby shower yesterday which was so lovely but I was absolutely shattered after!!! Everyone asking why I'm still not drinking (everyone suspects!!!) im feeling ok, nothing to complain about! Feel more tired than anything and suffering from terrible headaches that tend to come on mid afternoon and are killers!! Maybe I need to drink more?!?! Don't feel so nauseous, nothing like when I was PG with viv, I threw up everyday for the first 14 weeks, awful!!! 
Will post pic of jelly baby in next post :) 
What has everyone done this weekend? Frisky! How was the boxing? Looked like you guys had fun!!! AB, you need to get on Facebook!!! :) :) 
Edinburgh, hoe you doing missy???


----------



## Bettyt63

Jelly baby!!!! :)


----------



## ab75

Aawww look at that cute Lil baby.
I'm guessing boy!!


----------



## Bettyt63

AB!!!! Ha! I'm thinking that too as I feel so different!!! :) praying so hard that this all ends good!!! :)


----------



## ab75

Frazers pregnancy felt different to the girls. I'm sure you will be fine now :hugs:


----------



## Bettyt63

I really hope so AB! Still feeling very nervous xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwww Betty, that's the cutest thing I've ever seen! As to weather it's a girl or boy, I've no idea! Are you going to find out??... Glad Chris had a nice birthday. Have you told any family your good news yet or are you waiting till 12 weeks? 
Tina, hope evie had a great birthday. When is af due for you now? 

Thanks for your words regarding Joe. I do think it's alot to do with his hormones, I've spoken to a lady from a parents forum, she said alot of them are like this at this age, the 'tweens' they call it. I've adopted a different tactic with him now, where before I used to fly off the handle and it end in a screaming match. I'm just trying to ignore the little things and stay calm...It's been hard to stay calm. But he seems to snap out of it. All the shouting isn't good around Oscar either . When I went to his leavers assembly, I cried like a baby, he looked so grown up, but still my baby. His reaction to leaving shocked me. He actually cried!! Said he didn't think he would feel sad but he did. It was a very emotional day on Friday. 

Today I am dying, boxing last night was fab. Ended up taping a bottle of vodka to my inner thigh and getting past security and body searches with it!! Had to walk up loads of stairs which was quite amusing to say the least! Haha
Good job we got in with it, was a fiver a pint in there. Got absolutely sloshed, went back to the hotel for my injection and we didn't end up going back out. We just stayed in the apartment drinking vodka and listening to music till 4am! Ewwwwwww!! 
Didn't even get a photo of me in my outfit after all that! Oh well xx 

Today has been mainly spent throwing up and eating junk food!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Happy Monday girls! 

Frisky, I saw some pictures on FB of you and Az at the boxing. You did by the way my dear look absolutely stunning! the story about the vodka taped to your thigh tickled me! I do the same thing every time I go to the M.E.N, I didn't however know that they've started body searching! Last time that I went it was just a quick look in your bag jobbie then let you through. Just shows how long I haven't been to see anything for! 

Betty, ahhhhhh I am massively cooing over the picture of your jelly baby! The way it looks like a proper baby now <3 you must be so happy. Have you told viv? I think you're right about your friends and family suspecting.. it's the first thing that I think if someone isn't drinking and there's only so long that you can blame it on antibiotics! How long till your jolly bobs now? 

Thank you for your well wishes regarding Evie's birthday! :) 
Had a super crazy weekend, I kind of feel glad today to be back in work and to normality. We went out on Friday night, I had my makeup done and everything and also didn't take any pictures. It was my sister's boyfriend's birthday so we went into town for food and drinks and ended up in a gay bar called The Superstar Boudoir. If you're ever in Liverpool on a night out girls I highly recommend! Danced all night long to cheesy favourites like The Spice Girls and drank far too much wine. Stumbled for a taxi at about 4am when it was starting to become light outside! Haven't done that for YEARS!!! 
So I spent Saturday dying a slow and painful death and still had loads to do for Evie's birthday. We had the best day, she was over the moon with every bit of it. She went to bed last night and said "Thank you mummy for the best birthday ever" I may have shed a little tear... just maybe haha. 

CD25 today, the witch is due in about 3/4 days time. No suspicious symptoms so I'm guessing I'm not preggers which is totally fine with me because that means that in a few days time I can make the phone call for my meds! 

We got an official quote through the other day by the way, don't think I mentioned it. It's costing £4200 for the IVF/ICSI, £700 for meds and then I got another invoice through the post for blood tests which is £280. 280 quid for 2 blood tests!?!??! 

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello ladies! My your weekends were much more exciting than mine. Frisky I can't believe you passed a body search with a naughty bottle! Hilarious. Evie's cinderella cake was amazing Tina. Very jealous. I've got so little energy Mia is getting a Sainsbury's Minion job for her party on Friday. Betty, how many weeks are you now? When do you think you'll want to tell people?
My Mum is driving me nuts guys. She shows up yesterday and asks for two favours. One is to bake cakes for her works fundraiser to which I flatly refused. Not making Mia's cake I'm not making them for strangers! THe second is to traipse my two children to her house every day for 3 weeks to walk her dog while she goes on holiday. I've hardly seen hide nor hair of her since Leo was born and she just doesn't seem to acknowledge I've had a baby at all. So tempted to say help me out or get out of my face and stop making more problems for me! 
Families. Grr. 
Mia is sick today and is doing a great job of waking Leo every single time he closes his eyes. Two grumpy babies and never a hot cup of tea in sight. Sigh. Love being a mum. 
:)


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls you're so bloody reckless!!!! Fancy getting in at 4am!!! I'm sooooo bloody jealous! I haven't been out that late in a long time! I struggle to stay awake past 9pm at the minute lol!!! :)
Edinburgh.... You poor thing, you must be shattered! I hope Mia feels better, especially for her birthday! What have you got planned??? Has your mum not helped you since having Leo??? Oh that's a shame! How come she has done that??? I think that having to walk the dog every day is a bit much, especially if she doesn't help you at all!!! She can't really expect you to help her out when you have two little ones to consider! Is there anyone else to walk her dog for her? I know how it feels, my mum is VERY temperamental and we have a very rocky relationship. What are you going to do??? 
I'm currently 10 weeks 2 days and I'm sooooo bloody tired and these headaches are awful :( I'm sure they will pass soon!!! At least I'm not sick.... I may tell people at 12 weeks but I'm thinking more when I'm 14 weeks and I have my dating scan... I'm in no rush to tell anyone to be honest... I'm too scared!!! My close family know but that's it....


----------



## friskyfish

Oh blimey Edinburgh. ..I too agree that the dog walking is too much. Fair enough if it was just a few days, but everyday for 3 weeks?? That's expecting too much at the best of times, let alone with 2 young children. I couldn't do it with our dog. 
Why is your mum like that with Leo? Does she have a good relationship with Mia?? It's a Shame that she doesn't help you, even just an hour here and there so you can get a break. 
I'm very lucky with my mum, she helps me out so much. Aarons mum however, is a different story xx familys hey?? 
Hope Mia feels better soon and you get some sleep. 

Betty, hows the tiredness? Those pics of viv on fb were so cute, beautiful girl you have there. I can understand completely why you are cautious of telling people your news, whatever feels right for you xx 

Tina, hahaa your night sounds fab!! I remember drinking, then going outside for a cigarette (only when I drink do I smoke) and it was light!! It kinda sent me under, I told myself I MUST go to bed! Haha 
Hangover day 2, just about recovered. Although I've eaten more in the past 2 days than I'd normally eat in a week! 
Found some pics on Aarons phone that we took when we were drunk, they are hilarious! So bad, but funny. Had a fab night together , just like the old days it was! 

I've not told you, I recently got some compensation money through From a dentist who messed my teeth up. I need an implant to replace a tooth that has been damaged. 
Anyway, my teeth are awful. Overcrowded & crooked, I've wanted braces for years, but could never afford them. Anyway, we have decided that I'm going to use the money to get my braces. I will need 4 teeth removing to make room! This means I won't have to have an implant as the gap will be closed with the braces. Altogether it's costing £3,800.00 

Arrghhhhh! 
I know it sounds selfish, but this is something I have always wanted to do and an implant would cost just under 2 grand on its own anyway. It's the most money I've ever spent on anything, but I'm not looking at it as 'my money' as I already had it in my head it was going to get used for braces. 
I hopefully start treatment before the end of this month. I will be having clear ceramic fixed braces for 2 years!! ! Ugly Betty or what??? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, sorry to hear that you're having a tough time at the minute with the kiddies. Hope Mia is feeling better again soon and that Leo doesn't catch whatever it is she has! I agree with the girls though on the dog walking front... a mother/daughter relationship works both ways and if she can't be arsed to help you out or simply show her grandchildren some love and attention why should you do it for her?? Surely she has a neighbour or a friend who can walk the dog... or even put it in kennels why she is away! 

Frisky, I have had fixed braces. I got them fitted about 3 years ago to get my teeth straight for our wedding. I didn't get the fancy ones though that you're getting, mine were the ugliest of ugly metal ones that are definitely associated with ugly betty! If you're getting the clear, ceramic ones you will barely notice you've got them on. Well... apart from the pain! I won't lie to you, it does hurt but the results are completely worth it. 

Betty, you're more than a quarter of the way through your pregnancy already!!! Nobody can blame you for waiting to tell people after all that you've been through. I would do the same if I'm honest. Better waiting until you know that your pregnancy is at the "safe" part and you feel comfortable that everything is okay and then you can celebrate your good news with others! 

CD26... want my god damn period to hurry up!!! I freaked myself out a little yesterday girls. I did A LOT of research on each step of IVF and it's all started to scare me a little. I'm terrified of injections, terrified of being sedated, terrified of waiting to see if I'm pregnant, terrified of getting a needle pushed up my foof. I'm scared of it not working, I know I shouldn't even be thinking that far ahead yet but it's always in the back of my mind. I foresee an emotional breakdown if we put 6 grand into this for nothing. 

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Girls... I'VE GOT PERIOD PAINS!!! YESSSSSSSSSSS hahahaha did you ever think you'd see the day when I'd be celebrating my period arriving?

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina, brilliant! What happens now when it arrives then?? I know it's hard and it's only natural, but please try and not to worry. All this will be worth it in the end
Easier said than done I know xxx 

What's everyone up to today? It's day 2 of the holidays and Joes bored!! Haha only 6 more weeks to go! X


----------



## tinadecember

Well when it arrives I have to phone the hospital to inform them that I'm on CD1 and they will issue me a prescription for my meds along with an appointment to be shown how to inject. I think I'm gonna be going through A LOT of wine.. how can I possibly inject myself whilst sober? Come to think of it.. how can I inject myself after a few glasses of wine?!? haha. I'm fucked to put it politely! 

Aren't you going away for a few days or anything over the hols? Evie breaks up today. I've got next week and the week after off with her then she's got 4 weeks with nanny and grandma! My parents are gonna love me hahaha. Gonna try get a few days out planned if the weather improves. It's been shitty here the last few days, really overcast and windy. 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hmmmm, that's a tricky one!! There is no dressing it up really is there, wine or no wine!! I think once it's in, it'll be fine...It's just the whole getting it in!! Pretend it's Christian Grey! He was into kinky shit! Haha Xxx 

No, I'm not going anywhere, we may go away for a few days, but nothing planned as yet. Ended up at Heaton Park today, where there was a funfair on....bloody skinted me, they don't half charge a fortune! Joe enjoyed himself though, so we'll worth it. Off to work in a min, really can't be arsed. still rough xx


----------



## tinadecember

hahahaha the way you're still rough 3 days on! Mine wasn't quite that bad but still bad enough that it's made me realise that I can't party like a 20 year old any more :( 

I saw your pictures of the fair, looks like the boys had a fabulous time! I'm gonna have to get to a fair of some sort, Evie loves it. 

Woke up at 2am with a migraine, took some ibuprofen and managed to fall back asleep but it's still lingering and I'm in work. Fuck my life :( 

As for the Christian Grey needle malarkey... I don't mind trying kinky shit but sticking a needle in me during foreplay? Not quite sure I'd be okay with that like! I managed to persuade Mark last night to at least have a go of injecting. He is terrified of needles, you should have seen him when we got our HIV blood test. Thought he was gonna shed a tear at one point. 

So close now girls till it all begins. I keep having lovely thoughts that when I'm on my holidays at Christmas that I will have the start of a little bump, I was even thinking of names this morning.. because I would be due in May I was thinking "ahh how lovely would May be as a middle name if we have a girl" 

Honestly girls.. am I stupid thinking all this stuff? I feel like I am getting massively ahead of myself but then at the same time the consultant did say there's about a 65% chance of it working first time.. that's better than 50/50. ARGGGHHH!!!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

The last thing you are is stupid Tina, I think it's perfectly normal to think these things...and what lovely thoughts they are too. 
I'm sure you are going to have alot of thoughts and different emotions xx remember we are all here for you and behind you 100%

Hangover seems to have gone now, thank fuck!! Haha 

Really missing it down south at the moment , miss having the beach on my doorstep. Booooo xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you my dear, I am so glad that I have you girls supporting me otherwise I think I would end up having a nervous breakdown. Even though you haven't done IVF you have all been through struggles with TTC and I know that I can speak to you all about anything that is worrying me and for that I am hugely thankful. 

haha you will never be happy whether you're up north, or down south. When you're in the south there will be things you miss about the north and vice versa.. it's swings and roundabouts I suppose. Are you not feeling settled? 

What are you getting upto today? xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha I know, what am I like?? I was always dubious about moving back,,we had no choice though really. Don't get me wrong, it's nice to have family on your doorstep, but to be fair, it's only my mum who bothers really. Nice to see friends too. But thats it...Ive never really felt at home in Ramsbottom as I'm not from here originally. Moving back has made me realise how much I loved living down south. Aaron and I have both agreed that we will move back down there in our older years haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

Today I am talking housework..hence me coming on here alot!! It's pissing down here xx


----------



## ab75

Not stupid at all Tina. We all have hopes and dreams, that's what gets us through half the time.

Glad you both had drunken weekends,I've forgotten what one of them is!! Although I don't envy your hangover,especially your frisky :rofl:

Not long now until your hol Betty. How's the sickness?

Edinburgh, sorry the kids are unwell. I'd be telling your mum to find kennels or someone else to walk the dog. That's taking the piss!!

All good here. Just trying to keep the girls amused. Luckily they are happy with a play park or the garden,painting,picnics and dressing up!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... You're not stupid!!! The girls are right!! You must think positve, you have a dream and it's so close now!!! :) when is AF due? Must be soon??? 
Tina, your mum is the most amazing cake maker ever!!!! Please put a pic on here of Evie's cake so AB can see it!! Does she do it for a living??
Frisky.... I think you do right paying the money to get your teeth done, not selfish at all, far from it! We mummy's need a bit of TLC too! I would love to get my teeth whitened and a boob job (although my boobs are pretty good at the minute! I've gone up over a cup size!!!) :) how is joe??? Any better??
AB, are you managing keeping the troops occupied??? 
I go away 2 weeks today, I can't say I'm particularly looking forward to it! My mam is in one of her 'dark places' I had a massive row with her today, she told me that me and my sister don't support her in anything and we don't care, this couldn't be further from the truth! It's exhausting, she constantly criticises us and nothing we do it right, I know she is 'ill' but it's almost like she wants to stay depressed, she loves the drama of it all and I HATE drama! She will spoil this holiday, like she has spoilt the last two.... Ugh, sorry to rant, I must sound like a right bitch but my mam wares me down emotionally and I just can't bare it :( :( I'm may have to slip her some Prozac in her fresh orange!!!! :)
I'm off to bed..... Nite girls xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies!

ahhh Betty thank you about my mums cakes! Well she kind of does it as a living, she works in the Asda but does her cakes on the side. She would love to open her own shop and do it full time but it's just having the money to. She has no self confidence either, she always criticises her cakes but I suppose that's what makes them so good because she is always improving and won't do half a job. Here it is for AB to see...

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/cake%201_zpscnj4w8hc.jpg​
My AF is supposed to be due today but I can't see it being today because I think I might have ovulated a couple of days later than normal so I'm thinking Saturday/Sunday which is irritating!!! The one month I want it to arrive on time and it's bloody late! 

Nobody thinks you are being a meanie regarding your mum. Depression is a difficult illness to deal with and you often find that people who suffer from it will push the ones who are closest to them away and feel like nobody is there for them. I can only imagine how tough it is on you and I am sending big hugs your way... that and a glass of wine... shit you can't have wine! A glass of non alcoholic wine then haha. Doesn't have the same effect does it? 

Good news about the boobies expanding! YESSSSS that's one plus point in pregnancy. Massive bazongas. I bet Chris is over the moon haha. Hows the sickness? Has it subsided yet? 

AB it's tough keeping the little ones occupied isn't it! I've got 2 weeks off with Evie from Friday so feel free to throw some ideas my way girls of activities that we can do! I'm the worst planner in the world honestly... 

Frisky, I can sympathise with you when you say that Ramsbottom doesn't feel like home! Where I live doesn't feel like home either. We have lived in our house for 8 years this November and I can honestly say that I still haven't made any friends where we live. All of my friends/family live further out so unless I use a tenners worth of petrol to commute every time I feel lonely then it's just me and Evie! 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Wow,that cake is gorgeous. I can bake but really wish I could decorate like that. Your mum is very talented!!

I also just spend my days with the kids. My friends live 100 miles away as we moved up here 2 years ago. In the last month or so I have made friends with 2 of Zoe's friends mums,they are really nice but not the same as being with my years long friends.

Hope af comes soon.

I don't have the car as dh uses it for work so luckily the girls are happy walking to local parks,having picnics,playing in the garden etc. They are mucky pups so like looking for worms,making mud potions (?!!??)etc and it's good that they have each other to play with.

Sorry you're having a rough time with your mum Betty. I hope you get on so you can enjoy your holiday. 

Got a mountain of ironing to do after breakfast!!!! Been putting it off all week xx


----------



## tinadecember

I can sympathise with you AB, I mean I know Mark's friends girlfriends and I suppose they are friends but not the type of friends who you could call up and ask if they wanna do lunch or go shopping. They're the type of friends that I only see if we're doing something as couples if you know what I mean? 

I feel a bit sorry on Evie too, the way your girls have eachother to keep them entertained I suppose I am like Evie's substitute sibling haha. I wish she had someone to make mud puddles with in the garden! She may have soon anyway if this IVF works out. Fingers crossed hey! 

Still cramping but still no AF, it's taking its time! If she doesn't arrive today I won't be able to call the hospital because they are closed on a weekend and I'm supposed to call on CD1! Stupid hormones messing up my plans xx


----------



## ab75

Can you not call and get your meds, tell them you're due on af on Saturday? 
I am lucky that the girls play with each other xx


----------



## tinadecember

I don't think they would prescribe unless there was proof of your period arriving because the meds cost £750 :(

I'm hoping it'll arrive in the next 24 hours! 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening girls, how are we all tonight? 

Ab, awwh its great your girls have each other to play with. I've always felt guilty on Joe growing up for not having a sibling, but I guess he didn't know any different really. 
Gets me thinking though now, if I would like any more. I really would love another for Oscars sake really, as Joe is 10 years older. If I was going to do it though, I'd have to do it very soon as I am getting older. Az says no way, maybe in a few years, but I wouldn't want to in a few years. It's the whole ttc again too. Think we should just be grateful & stay as we are xx 

Tina, bet your climbing the walls awaiting af! Take a pregnancy test, she's guaranteed to show then hey? Haha 

Your mums cakes are truly amazing, so talented xx 

Betty, bless you...I'm sorry to hear your mum is being difficult again, must be so hard. Is she going on holiday with you?? I really hope you can just try and chill out & look forward and have a good holiday. You've been through so much and this holiday will do you the world of good. You can relax, recharge your batteries (and emotions) and look forward to your baby. Xx 

We are looking at going away over Xmas. I love Xmas at home, so would be perfect if we flew out on boxing day...one of the Canary Islands. Does anyone know where it's hottest in December? 
Joe not been too bad, hes slightly bored as we haven't done much today, but we have a few fun days planned next week. 

I had my period finish last week.. 
But the past 2 days I've been cramping, went to the loo before and I'm losing lots of blood. Urrghhh why's that then? Just want to curl up and sleep. 

Oscar will be 1 in 2 months!! Where has the time gone? He's so funny when he eats, he eats bloody loads. Tonight he was in carb central, he had cheesy mash with beans and tuna (sounds rank, but he loves it) then he had loads of Joes garlic bread, followed by a full banana! Haha 

No idea what to do for his birthday? Any ideas girls? Bearing in mind our house is still upside down from moving, so having people here isn't an option xx 
.


----------



## tinadecember

Happy friday girls! The weekend is upon us at last yessssssss and I finish at 2pm for a lovely 2 weeks off! 

Frisky, I am going away at Christmas, we're going to Tenerife. We are flying out on Christmas Eve as we wanted to go for 10 nights and the only way we could without taking Evie out of school was to fly on Christmas Eve. Anywhere in the canaries will be nice and warm :) We can do a holiday countdown together haha! 

As for Oscar's birthday it's tough really because he's only 1. I think we just had a little tea party in my mums for Evie's first birthday. What about the zoo? Rather than having a party you could take him on a day out instead. 

CD29 today - period's still missing in action. I knew it was gonna be late to spite me! Looks like I'll have to make the phone call to the hospital on Monday now. 

What's everyone upto this weekend? A pretty uneventful one for me, just going to enjoy my first weekend off by relaxing! 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning girls and happy Friday!! 

Tina yes, I was thinking of the zoo actually. Did that for Joes first birthday too, so why break tradition? 
Yeah, I've been thinking of flying out the 24th for 10 days too. Started looking last night and it isn't cheap is it? Would be worth it though. Xx Maybe I should sack the braces and just book a holiday instead? Haha 

Can't belive the witch hasn't shown for you yet!! Such a bitch xx


----------



## tinadecember

I know, it isn't cheap at all but yes it will be so worth it lying in the sun with a cocktail in one hand and a magazine in the other taking in the views! Whilst everyone else is in cold miserable Britain eating leftover turkey. 

Think we have paid £1500 for flights alone between the 3 of us. Then we're gonna need a fortune in spends because we are bed and breakfast only. 

The zoo is a good idea! He will love it. We may just go to the zoo, weather permitting over the next couple of weeks. 

I let curiosity get the better of me girls and went to buy a pregnancy test. Negative obvs! Where is this god damn period arggghhhhh!!!

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh dear Tina! Any sign of period yet?? 

It's lovely here today. Az has just gone off on a bike ride, hes out this afternoon on a private ju jitzu lesson AND he's on call. So really, it could just be me with the kids all day! Not happy... I don't mind being with my kids, obviously. It's just I never get to just bugger off out and do my own thing! Pfffftttt 

Anyway... Looking online,, knowsley safari Park looks quite cheap. It'd only cost 26quid for Me to take kids. But I'm just thinking it may be a bit of a nightmare on my own, with Oscar in the back? 
Think I will think of something else to do today! Haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

You could've called into mine for a brew if you were going to Knowsley! I literally live 5 minutes away!! 

Still no sign of my period, CD30 today. Haven't taken another test because I don't feel pregnant. I'm thinking I just ovulated later this cycle. I was looking back over my posts and I mentioned on CD20 that I had tonnes of EWCM so that could've been ovulation day. If that's the case then my period would be due in 2 days. We shall see! 

We've been to a place called windmill farm today. Evie is currently fast asleep on my bed because she's worn out. We've had a great afternoon. Evie bottle fed baby lambs, mark held a python (A Python on a farm?!?), we fed baby deer and OD'd on chips haha! Could do with a little snooze myself 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls!!! How are you all? Has everyone hd a lovely weekend? Tina, yours sounds great! I love going to the farm!!! Viv is really allergic to animal fur tho so we have to ply her with portion before we go, lol!!! 
Frisky, men have got it so easy! I made Chris take viv to gymnastics yesterday morning (9am!) so I could just stay home and chill.... He was so tired later in the day he had to go for a lie down! You can't make this shit up! I took viv out to the park in her bike while he had his beauty sleep! Lordy!!! God help them if they ever had to go through pregnancy and childbirth!! What have you decided to do for oscars birthday? We also just had a little tea party for vivs which was really nice.... I can't believe how gorgeous Oscar is!!!! He is such a beauty :) 
I would totally say fuck it and book a holiday!!! Going to lanzarote was the best thing we did, we had the most amazing time and it was so relaxing :) do it!!! 
Tina.... Any sign of AF??? What is going on? You're never this late?!?! 
I'm still sat in bed!! We have all had brekkie in bed and just watching tinkerbell, I love Sunday's!!! :)

Had quite bad pains the last few days (like period pains) so have been feeling a bit nervous but I'm hoping it's just growing pains as I seem to have a bit of a 'gut' on me!! Can any of you remember when you started showing with your babies? I can't remember with viv and I didn't document any of my pregnancy :( wish I had taken more notice.....


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwh Betty, bless you. I'm sure all is fine, your bound to be nervous though. If your worried, just pop to see your doctor or give your midwife a ring.
I actually remember having pains myself & freaking out! I probably told you on here. My midwife told me it's because of the growing going on. I remember mine being quite painful and quite low down. 
As for showing, I seemed to get a gut on me straight away, I was really bloated. Then it went down a bit...I must have been around 9 weeks as I only told work and the girl at work patted my tummy and said 'awwh, look at your little bump ' haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

Pains can be good signs too Betty, I know it's no consolation because you're going to worry with the amount of shit that you've been through but as long as there's no bleeding then it'll be your uterus expanding and your organs shifting I assume! 
Can't remember when I started to show with Evie, I also didn't document anything but I'll be sure to do so next time! 

Nope, my period is still not here. Cd31 today so 3 days late. Mark thinks I'm late because I'm stressing over it coming so much. I took another test this morning, negative again. The 2 I've taken have both been pharmacy cheapies. I don't at the least feel pregnant.. Unless you count massively overeating as a symptom! I feel like such a fatty I've been starving this weekend! Literally dying to get started on this IVF cycle so I just wish the bleeding would begin!!!!!! 

Any tips girls to bring on a period?? I've heard sex can because it stimulates the cervix so I may just have to climb on the horse tonight! Ha

Xx.


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls and happy Monday!!! It's like a bloody winters day here! What s going on???? I had my heating on yesterday! Tina, I sae you had yours on too, ITS JULY!!!
Tina.... Has AF arrived yet??? What CD are you now??? It's bloody typical that she is being a pain and not arriving on time. Did you DTD? Apparently it's something in the sperm that relaxes the cervix. Worth a try hey!?
Only 3 days at work for me this week, whoop!!!!


----------



## Edinburgh

You really don't have any joy with the witch Tina! Jeez. At least if she comes from today the hospital will be available to get your meds started at the right time. 
Frisky, when you consider what you can spend at Christmas time on food, alcohol, presents and all the other shit that comes with the holidays (nights out, taxis, Hogmanay tickets and stuff) you probably spend less going on a holiday!!
With Leo I was wearing maternity jeans from about 7 weeks Betty! Everything is more relaxed with your second and subsequent babies so yeah, I had a proper pooch on by 9 weeks. I had to eat toast or pasta several times a day to quell the nausea so I also put on quite a bit of weight early on. Like the other ladies between 8-12 weeks I got a lot of sharp and crampy pain in the lower sides which was just ligaments pulling and my uterus expanding. I used to find exertion would make it worse so be careful if you're lifting shopping and stuff. It's easy to forget that you're pregnant when you're doing mundane things like shopping and stuff. 
I've got a nasty ass cold which is moving into my chest. Both the kids were sick last week and I was like death warmed up during Mia's birthday party on Friday. On the plus side though Leo has self settled in his new cot at 8.30pm the last two nights!! Maybe finally time for a bedtime routine and me getting my evenings to myself. It does mean he's up at 2am and then 6 but it's a small price to pay for some quiet time to get something done in the evening. Might even be able to get swimming or something as soon as I shift this lurgy.
Fingers crossed (for the first time ever) for your witch making an appearance Tina and not keeping you on tenderhooks.
This weather is shit. It's cold and miserable here. Poor Mia got a new scooter for her birthday as she was desperate for one and haven't been able to take her out on it yet! She's practicing in my hall wee sausage.


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, 

Breaking news.... I'm spotting!!!!!! We DTD last night and again this morning and about an hour later very light spotting begun. I ran down the stairs to tell Mark and Evie said "mum, what do you mean spotting?" I had to think quick and pointed at the windows "it's spotting with rain outside babe!" Haha. So I'll wait for the flow to become a bit heavier then call the hospital YESSSS!!! I'm super excited 

Edinburgh, sorry to hear my dear that you're all still getting over a dreaded cold! We all had one back in May and it felt like it took about 2 months to go, it just lingered for ages. 
Glad to hear that Mia had a great birthday and that you're getting some alone time at night now. There's nothing better is there than relaxing for a couple of hours in the evening. We also bought Evie outdoor things for her birthday and she's been unable to use them! 

Can you believe this weather girls?? It's bloody July!! Anyone would think we are approaching October time. I read on the daily mail this morning that the weather will be like this until mid august now :( looks like the next time I'll see any sun will be my Christmas holiday! 

When's your holiday Betty? Must be so close now. When is your next scan? 

Xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning,freezing here too!!
Zoe got outdoor things for her birthday too and hasn't had much use out of them!!

Glad af is finally making an appearance Tina.

Hope you feel better soon Edinburgh

Betty,I also had the stretchy pains. pal is such a worrying time.

Frisky,what's your plans this week for entertaining the kids?


We're not doing much today. Might wrap up later and go to the park but it's so cold that I can't be bothered !!


----------



## tinadecember

My plans have consisted of food shopping and now I'm sat in the maccies stuffing my face! Got Evie's swimming lesson this afternoon then I shall be reclining on the couch having a lazy evening 

I called the hospital and was on hold for about 40 minutes before I finally spoke to a nurse who took my name and number and said there is a huge waiting list and that I will get a call back in the next 24-48 hours. I suppose Monday morning isn't the most appropriate time to call really after the hospital being closed all weekend! 

So another wait begins xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls!!!! Tina! Great news on AF finally showing her face! Is she full flow now or are you still spottimg? Well done on coming up with such a quick answer for Evie, lol!!! So, if you need your meds straight away what's the point in being told they are really busy and you will be called back in up to two days????? :( you should be put on speed dial the amount of money you are paying!!! 
Edinburgh! Wow, I'm impressed Leo is going down at 8.30pm, long may it last! Can hubby put the kids to bed a couple of nights a week while you go swimming/gym etc....? I'm desperate to get back to the gym, I've not been since I got my bfp and I'm really feeling it! I've already booked in for pregnancy yoga classes and then back to Zumba and my PT sessions! 
I'm glad you all said you had pains, makes sense that everything is stretching down there so I guess it's gonna hurt a bit!!!! :) happy pains I'm gonna call them :) :) 
So it sounds like the weather is shite for all of us! AB, when are the girls back at school? Do they go back early up there? It's rubbish when the weather is bad and you can take the kids out, although we took viv out in her bike for a 3 mile ride yesterday and it was blowing a gale and raining! Then her bike broke so we had to pull her along all the way back to the car :) good times!!! :)
I go away next Wednesday WHOOP!!!!


----------



## ab75

Oh no for the bike breaking!!
The nursery starts back on 19th August. Can't believe my baby princess will be starting nursery too!! Time goes too quickly xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, 

I was woken up by the hospital calling this morning, at 10 past 8!!! I answered the phone barely able to see who was calling and sounding disorientated! 

Anyway, she's explained in more detail about the protocol that I'll be following.. I'm doing a short cycle IVF rather than a long cycle, which I didn't know! Cheers for informing me like! So the difference being that I won't need to down regulate before stimulating begins. I'll just go straight into stimulating which means less injections!! 

The pharmacist will call me in the next few days to send out my meds and I've got an appointment on 18th august to be shown how to administer the meds. Then on CD1 (around 23rd aug) of my next cycle I'll start the scans and stimmimg and our little emby should be implanted by the start of Sept! 

So more waiting now for our appointment in a few weeks time 

Xxx


----------



## ab75

Wow Tina, it's amazing to think that in a few weeks time you could be pregnant!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Afternoon ladies!! 

Tina! WOW! How fast is this happening ? I know you have to wait till August , but in the grand old scheme of things, that isn't too long now. How exciting!! ! I'm so happy that things are moving forward for you xx 

Edinburgh, how's the cold? Hope it's cleared up for you, bloody pointless things. How's your little man doing on the sleeping? Has he stuck to the 8pm going down? Oscar goes to sleep really well, I'm very blessed. But he's awake at 6am every morning... Really wish he would sleep in a bit longer. 
That pic on Fb of your hair short, is that recently!? It looks lovely xx 

Ab, how are you doing? Has the weather booked up? I'm not doing much this week, I've got all Joes high school uniform to get, it's costing so much. I want to get it bought though so we aren't running around like idiots last minute! Joes in a gym club a few days this week. It's a fiver for 3 hours and he loves it ! He's just so active all the time, when he gets bored, we all know about it! 

Betty, how are you feeling lovey? Isn't it 12 weeks soon? Time to breathe a bit better hey? Have you got another scan due soon ? I hope things have settled with your mum? I really hope you can relax and enjoy your holiday, not long now Xx 

Talking of holidays, put a deposit down on ours yesterday. 7 nights, all inclusive in Lanzarote over Xmas. We fly out on the 23rd December...CANNOT WAIT!!! 
We can't do 10 nights as Aaron only has a few days holiday left. The weather will be a bit hit or miss, but I'm hoping it will be sunny. Gotta be better than Manchester that's for sure. Hotel has its own waterpark attached, so thats Joe catered for. 
Gonna have to pack a mini Xmas tree for our apartment!! It's my favorite time of year...gonna be weird not being at home Haha xx


----------



## ab75

We went to Paradise Island in Lanzarote last year. It had its own waterpark!!

No plans for us. My 3 have chickenpox!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Omg ab , how is paradise Island?? I've read bad reviews and that's where were staying??! Hahaha xx


----------



## ab75

It was clean enough. Some of the food is good but not much choice for kids. The themed restaurant is good,it is across the hallway from the main restaurant and you can walk between the 2 which was handy if the kids wanted something from the other one. The pools are freezing,and I mean freezing,and we were there in may. Kids loved mini disco. There are loads of cats. We got the bus down to the beach a couple of times. It was lovely,the restaurants are cheap. There's a burger king at the opposite side from the marina. (When you get off the bus and head to the beach, BK is to the right marina to the left). Take bread from breakfast and go to the marina and feed the fish with it,girls liked doing that. It was good but I wouldn't go back!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh bloody hell!! Wish I hadn't of booked there now :( 
I think we are going to hire a car for a few days so we can explore...It is what you make it I guess, I'll be glad to just get away xx


----------



## ab75

It wasn't bad,I would just choose somewhere else next time. The rep told us that the choice of food wasn't great as it was not full season so they didn't have a full meal budget. There is loads to eat though,just some weird combinations. The Indian night and Chinese night were really good. Waterpark was good. Cakes at snack time was good. You can eat in the poolside bar at lunchtime,burgers etc xx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeah, if we were going for 2 weeks that would probably bother me, but it should be fine. We will just eat out if it's that bad, it's cheap enough. 
Aarons sister went mad at him, saying we should be at home for Xmas as its all about family. 
She annoys me, why can't she just say 'oh that's nice, have a lovely time' instead of being so bloody negative. Tell you what, if she had a chance to get away for Xmas, she would! Aaron works hard, we've never had a holiday. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ive just read that one of the pools is heated in winter, so thats something hey? Haha xx


----------



## ab75

That's fab that the pool is heated.

You're always going to get people commenting. You are going to be with family,you're family!!
I hope you have a brilliant time. I'd go abroad for Christmas too if I had the chance. Are you leaving santa presents at home for when you get back? Or not fussed this year as Oscar is so little and Joe won't believe lol!! Xx


----------



## ab75

And it is cheap to eat out xx


----------



## friskyfish

I'm going to take a few little pressies for Joe, Oscar Wont even realize. Was thinking of having a belated Xmas day when we get home really. Yeah, his sister was saying "oh, it's Oscar's first Xmas, how can you take him away?" I Said to Aaron, she's nof very clever, it was actually his first Xmas last year! Haha like Oscar is going to know anyway? They forget about Joe, just because he's not Aaron's biological child, they don't think "ooh, that'll be nice for Joe, or even for Aaron, it's just about Oscar. Bloody glad were going now. 

It's very quiet on here, what are you all up to? 
Aaron went on a bike ride last night with his mate at 7pm, got home at 10! They had basically done a pub crawl, on their bike's!! Haha idiot's! 

I went to see the plastic surgeon about my scar, he said that unless I'm 100% positive that I'm not going to have any more kid's, then there's nothing he can do. He doesn't want to fix it just to have his work undone whilst I have another section. 
I couldn't possibly say at the appointment if II'm sure or not I will have any more, how can I say?? I probably won't, but who knows? He Said I'm on his records now, so can see him whenever if I change my mind. And that was that.
I'm going to email him though, as I didn't ask questions that I wanted to ask, he kind of threw me with it all Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, just seen your fb status?? Hope your ok xxx


----------



## ab75

At least you're on his books now so can phone up when you know if you are going to have another baby or not.

I'm not on FB. What's up with Tina? Hope you are ok Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

Afternoon lovelies! 

Haha the Facebook status... It was directed at some crank who is stalking my sister. My youngest sister is gay, she's 21 and ended up dating this girl for a few months but she turned out to be a proper weirdo! It all happened really quickly, they moved in together but Megan, who is the girl she was with didn't have a job. So my sister was supporting both of them financially as well as a house and her smoking habit and she had no intention of getting a job. Then she started with the possessiveness and didn't like Danielle leaving the house or seeing her friends so my sister told her things weren't working out and moved back home. 

That was 2 weeks ago and since then this Megan has turned psycho! Calling my mum up drunk and begging my mum to get Danielle to take her back and then yesterday Danielle was going out for drinks for a friends birthday and Megan posted on Facebook that she hopes the car that they were in crashes!! Well that was the final straw for me... I saw red! I'm going to rip her friggin head off!! 

Enough about her anyway... Yey how exciting that you've booked to go away!! We fly out on the 24th so we can countdown together! It'll be amazing. Joe will have the best time and it's not like oscar will know he's away at Christmas time anyway, family can be too intrusive sometimes. It's all about what will make you, Aaron and the kids happy! 

Betty, you've been quiet my love, how are you feeling? 

Xxx


----------



## ab75

Aaarrrgghhh Tina,people like that make me mad!! There's no need for someone being possessive like that!!
But you better rip her head off sooner rather than later,you'll be preggo soon!!

I've had such a boring few days,highlight of my weekend has been food shopping at tesco :rofl: as I can't take the kids anywhere xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh bloody hell Tina, what a nutcase. Things like that really unnerve me as you never know just how serious they are or how far they will take it. Don't blame you for wanting to knock her head off! Just make sure you do it where there's no witnesses! ;) Haha 

Ab, that cracked me up about Tesco. I'm like that with Asda!! I felt really sick yesterday, everything was a struggle. Aaron was working in the morning then came home and Said he was going to the football. 
Normally I'd be ok with this, but I felt shocking,,so I told him I really wasn't ok with him going. So, I had a sulky Aaron all afternoon. He's going to an away match next Saturday, he will out most of the day, so he's not got it all that bad. 
My weekend has been really boring. The weather is shit. 
Got back into the gym this week, trying to keep it up as I look frikking hideous in a bikini! Bluurrghhh Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi lovely ladies.... Sorry for being AWOL but we have been camping for the last 3 days and I had no data left on my phone! Had a fab time and vivienne absolutely loved it but I'm glad to be home with nice clean sheets and a lovely bed!! 
Well I've hit 12 weeks girls! Scan tmrw so let's hope all is ok (fingers and toes crossed!!!)
Ab, have all 3 of your kids got chicken pox??? Oh no that's awful! 3 itchy kids! Can't be easy! Viv hasn't had chicken pox yet... Not looking forward to that...
Frisky, whoop for booking your holiday, you do right and don't listen to anyone! It's only bloody Christmas, one day and it's a load of rubbish anyway (I'm not a Christmas fan BTW!!!) you will be with YOUR family and that's the most important thing! Where in lanzarote are you going? We were near playa blanca and absolutely loved it! You will have a wonderful time.... Good news on the scar situation, so is he prepared to operate if you decide not to have anymore kids?? What are your thoughts on having more kiddies??? 
Tina.... What's happening with your ivf??? Are you now just waiting for your next AF?? Sorry that your sis ended up with a psycho stalker!!! I would be the same, if anyone did it said anything against my sis or cousin I would go MAD!!! 

I go to Cyprus on wed and I haven't even started packing!!! Eeeek! I will be throwing all our clothes in the case on wed morning! Lol!!!


----------



## ab75

Happy 12 weeks Betty. Got everything crossed that the scan goes well for you :hugs:

Yip Zoe, Zara and Frazer all have chickenpox. They have been ok today but I have been making sure that their skin is moisturised. Hope that helps them xx


----------



## friskyfish

Eeek betty, brilliant your 12 week's tomorrow!! Please post scan pic asap. Where did you go camping? Did the weather hold out for you? You have Cyprus to look forward to now, I'm so jealous , bet it's redders there now. 
Yeah, we are staying in playa Blanca. I've read mixed reviews on both the resort & the hotel were staying in. Making me panic a bit, think your gonna get that wherever you go though aren't you? As I Said to ab, it is what you make it. I've also stayed in plenty of shitholes in my time, so I'm sure it'll be fine :) 

Ab, I must have missed the post about the chicken pox!! I didn't know, I'm so sorry! Bloody hell, that's tough them all getting it together. But on the positive side, at least it's out the way now hey? Poor kiddies and poor mummy. 

Betty, as for anymore, I'm really not sure. I think I would love another, but realistically, we don't have the money or room. It could take another 2 years to conceive again, so if we decide in a year or so that we want another, I'll be almost 40. 
It's a big descision to make. I'm very happy as we are now, but something inside saddens me that I'll never be pregnant again, that this is it, I don't know

Sorry to go on. 

Can't believe this weather, bloody summer??? In the words of Jim Royale "MY ARSE!!!!" Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

AB, I also must have missed the post about the kids having chicken pox! My god that must be a nightmare for you with all of them having it at the same time! Evie's never had them. They went around her nursery twice and she never caught them, I'm thinking she's immune haha you watch she will get them next week now! 

Betty, glad that you've had a few days away and enjoyed yourself. Yesss well done for getting to 12 weeks my dear. I'm sure that all will be well at your scan tomorrow, as frisky mentioned please post a piccie when you've been to your appointment!
Yes, it's a matter of waiting for my next period now and then scans and injections start pretty much straight away. I'm on CD7 today so only 21 days to go! I've got an appointment before then anyway for my meds so that will break the wait up! 

Frisky, good on you for getting back to the gym! I'm properly struggling with it :-( I went for a run last Monday and promised myself that I would go a few times this week but it hasn't happened. My mum and dad have moved house so we've been around there today helping to rip out the kitchen and then yesterday we went out for drinks so it's just been one thing after the other. I'm struggling to find time! 

Can't believe my 2 weeks off work is almost over girls :( 3 more days off then back to it!! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girlies.... Scan went well, I'm 12+2 and this was just a scan through the EPAC dept not my official dating scan... That was supposed to be when I got back from holiday which would make me almost 14 weeks so the sonography wasn't happy about that when she asked when my dating scan was so she has moved it to tmrw! Seems daft really that they didn't just do it all today but I'm not complaining! So im back tmrw for my 'official' 12 week scan! Pic of little pup to follow!
Girls in going away in 2 days and I have so much as looked at what I'm taking for me or viv!!! Arghhhhhhh!!! I have no time to pack! I Will have to have a go tonight when I get home from work, lol! Nothing like last minute packing!!


----------



## Bettyt63




----------



## friskyfish

Awwwwwwwwh betty!! Look at that little baby....I actually have happy tears in my eyes Xx 

At least your getting the dating scan before your holiday, don't worry about the packing, I'm sure you will pack better under pressure! Haaha Xx


----------



## ab75

Aaawww gorgeous scan pic. Glad all is well.

I'm sure you'll manage the packing xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Had my dating scan today and all is well with baby. I'm due 14th feb, how cute is that?? I Still think this is all a dream and I'm going to wake up any minute!! I've had to call in work sick today (my boss is going to hate me!) I'm just crippled with migraines! The midwife saw me today and checked my blood pressure but it's fine, she said its just one of those things and all I can do is rest, drink plenty and take paracetamol. I feel really bad about not going into work especially when I'm going on holiday tmrw but I feel so dreadful! I'm just off to bed now :(

Hope everyone is ok, if I don't get back in here I will speak to you all in a week xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooh a valentine's baby Betty!!! How fabulous :) I'm guessing a boy! Haha 

Listen to me, don't you date feel guilty about missing work. They will be fine. You are more important than work, so rest up & get ready for your holiday xx 

My friend had a baby on valentines day and called her Laila Rose x how cute xx


----------



## ab75

Gorgeous baby.
Enjoy your hols xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahhh Betty your LO looks like a proper baby now!! It's amazing seeing how it's changed over the last few weeks from a little pip to a baby shape. Like the girls said, don't worry for a second about missing work, your health is your number 1 priority and if it means that you rest up so your migraine is gone for your holidays then so be it! Hope you all have an amazing holiday!!! 

I've had a mad one today girls, my mums moving into her new house and I've been helping her decorate. Honestly there wasn't a spot on my body today that didn't have paint splattered on it! Back to it tomorrow too 

I called the hospital yesterday as I still hadn't heard anything from the pharmacy regarding my medication. Shock horror the pharmacy hadn't received the prescription from the fertility centre! You'd think that since we are paying almost 6 grand that they could do a task as simple as faxing a friggin prescription! So I called the fertility centre and the receptionist said it was down as being sent so they would re-send... I feel like I have zero faith in them already! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks girls.... Feeling slightly better today but not much.... Hoping that I will get on holiday and feel amazing, lol!!! :)

Tina... I saw your pic on Facebook! How is your mums new house??? Decorating is not easy... When I moved into our house I invited my cousin round, we had a box of wine and set to work decorating one of the bedrooms! Needless to say the finish is not so 'professional' but it was a bloody good laugh! I say crack the wine open and make it fun!!! It's not great that your prescription was not bloody ready for you!!! You're right, you are paying a lot of money so you would expect that you wouldn't have to worry about anything especially having to chase them for your prescription! When do you pick them up and get taught how to inject??? 

I'm almost packed, just a few last minute things to do and then we are getting picked up at 9.50am.... Get me on that beach!!!!!! :) 

See you all in a week girls xxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Woooohoooo 

Happy holiday day Betty!! 
Have a fabulous time !! Xxxx 

Tina, I'm with Betty ....Crack the vino open and get painting ! Still need to paint our house , it's just not getting done at all!! Haha 

Its rubbish that your script wasn't sent! Maybe they were having a bad day. Please don't loose faith my lovely. But yes...for almost 6grand, you'd expect the prescription to be sent via private telegram!! Idiots haha xx 

Well, 2 weeks tomorrow I get my 4 teeth pulled out! All in one appointment! Get my braces fitted the next day! I'm shitting myself! 

Hello ugly Betty! Ha xx


----------



## friskyfish

Obvs I mean the program & not you Betty!! Your beautiful :) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh god Frisky, that doesn't sound pleasant! How many teeth are we talking about? 

Betty have an amazing time on holiday!!! Relax and enjoy with Viv as I'm thinking this is gonna be your last one as a family of 3? Just think, this time next summer when you're having a little holiday you'll have a brand new little passenger with you. Ahhhh so amazing :) Hope I am in the same situation! 

It is completely pathetic r.e the prescription situation but with any luck I will hear something in the next few days. My appointment for injecting is on the 18th, not long to go!

I was working out last night girls the date that I will be ready to test and it turns out that Mark is going to be away on a stag doo in Benidorm on the day that I'll be testing!! It's not like he can't go either because he is the best man. So I'm either going to be celebrating alone or down in the dumps alone. 

Back to work today after 2 weeks off! I feel friggin shit!! Can't wait already to climb into bed tonight 

xxx


----------



## ab75

We'll all be here to celebrate with you!!!!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Fingers crossed!!! 

I've had a phonecall from the pharmacy this morning, I get my meds delivered on Tuesday. eeeeeekkkkk!!!xx


----------



## ab75

Whoop whoop whoop. You're going to be pregnant soon!!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I bloody well hope so! It's do difficult to not get your hopes up, I can't even tell you how much! I've probably mentioned before that I must have recorded about 30 episodes of one born every minute that I planned on saving until I was pregnant to watch.. I started to watch them tonight. Someone stop me!!! 

Just climbed into bed, I'm absolutely exhausted after my first day back in work. Evie's at my mums tonight so a lovely early night it is for me! Na night girls xxx


----------



## ab75

I know it'll be hard not to get your hopes up,but we've gotta have hope!!

I've been for a job interview so my brain is in overdrive tonight lol.

Enjoy your early night. Sweet dreams xx


----------



## friskyfish

Woooohoooo Tina!! That's fab news! It's all very real now, like ab said, it'll be very hard not to get your hopes up, your only human. We are all here for you every step of the way xx 
What date is it you will be testing then?? If it's positive, you will have to celebrate with a brew & an early night, leave mark to do the partying. Just look on it as an 'i owe you ' till when you can drink again! ;) 
Rubbish you are back in work, that's gone well fast. 

Ab, hope your interview went ok for you. What is it for & when will you find out?? 

I know how you feel about your mind being in overdrive. I can't sleep either. I'm booked onto a access course presentation night at Bolton College. Afterwards I get to meet with the tutors & work out the best plan of action for me. I want to do an access to nursing course. I know it's crazy, I'm 35 years old, but it's something I've always wanted to do. It'll be hard, lots and lots of studying, but I'm so ready for it, it excites me. 
I'm only going to be stuck in a crappy job if I don't give it a go. Just going to see what they say anyway xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck the access course presentation night. That's fab that you're going to do that.

Mine was for a support assistant for adults with special learning needs. Was going to register as a childminder again but I want a change away from childcare. Said they'd phone me today (fri) either way xx


----------



## tinadecember

Good luck with the interview AB! I hope it's good news for you :) 

Frisky, it's never too late to follow the career path you want to do as long as you're willing to put in the hard work! My friend Emma is 29 and she is on her second year in uni to get a nursing degree. She is also working in a care home to fund it so she literally doesn't have time to shit but it's paying off and will be massively worth it in the end! 

I also wish that I'd followed my heart when I left school and gone to college/uni. I wanted to do teaching and I got the grades but was more interested in going out on the piss! Not that I'd change a thing now because I would never have met Mark and had Evie. Things happen for a reason I guess, and my job now fits in perfectly with Evie's school hours. 

I think that testing day will arrive sometime around 20th Sept... I'm saying that but you never know what problems are going to arise along the way! We have already been set back by 4 days because my period was late last month. I'm going to track ovulation this cycle so I have a more exact idea of when the next one will arrive. 

What's everyone up to this weekend? xx


----------



## ab75

We're heading down to stay with family tomorrow for a few days,my sis tomorrow night then mil/fils from sun -wed. Going out for lunch with my grandparents on sun,safari park Mon, out with in laws Tues then home wed stopping at a country park, that has a massive play area and a wildlife centre, for the day.

I too should've went to uni as I wanted to be a primary school teacher but I chose to go on the piss!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

hahaha AB I think most teens have the same agenda... though I will try my best to sway Evie in the opposite direction. 

Your weekend/early next week sounds amazing!! Wish I had some plans going on like that. I hate not having plans.... I'm not one for sitting around, I get itchy feet too easily! I'd much rather be out and about doing something. Or spending money as Mark would say! 

xx


----------



## ab75

:happydance: I got a job, but not the support assistant that I applied for,I got a support worker position more money and responsibilities !!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Yeyyyy!!! Congratulations to you my dear! I hope you have a glass of vino in your hand to celebrate? Xx


----------



## ab75

Ha if only!! I don't drink as I'm feeding Frazer xx


----------



## friskyfish

Woooohoooo ab!! Congratulations my lovely :D 

I too was only interested in drinking lots as a teenager. I was horrific. I remember once going to Costa del sol with my family, I was 16 & my best friend from school, Laura came with us. We went out 1 night, had an 11o clock curfew...Laura turned up at the apartment without me as I had dissappeard on the beach with a boy called Richard!! I was so drunk, anything could have happened to me. Luckily he wasn't a pyscho, we just had a snog & a drunken fumble. Got a taxi back to the apartment, my mum wasn't there as she was out looking for me. I remember the barman making me coffee to sober me up. 
When my mum came back, she went fucking MENTAL! I think she slapped me! Of course, I couldn't see what all the fuss was about, called her unfair & a bitch, them threw up everywhere. 
Needless to say I was grounded for the rest of the holiday! Ha 
Only now , being a mum myself, can I see how awful that must have been. Never learnt from it though, I was constantly getting dumped on my doorstep on a Friday night, covered in sick & cider! I was a right rebel! 
Tina, I once ended up in alder hey hospital near you, when I stayed with 2 girls I met on holiday, they lived near aintree race course. Cider was the reason then too! 
Don't touch the stuff now! Haha 

Well I was supposed to go out with my mate for a meal last night , she had a baby just before me and we've not had a catch up without the kids. 
Got in her car & she blurted out she's split with her fella. So obviously the meal was scrapped & we hit the pub instead! I was home for 10 though as I didn't feel well at all. I've had a dodgy tum the past few days, so think it was that. 

Think we're going to formby beach tomorrow if the weathers still nice xx


----------



## friskyfish

So...Formby beach got sacked off! 

Typical British weather x


----------



## tinadecember

Hahaha frisky listening about your teenage years reminds me of mine!! I was also slightly rebellious. I really gave my mum and dad a hard time from being like 16-18.. I used to go to this under 18 bar in Wigan on a Thursday night and we would all get one of our friends who looked about 21 at the time to buy us bottles of white lightening and we'd sit off in a park drinking it before going to the club. Then my poor mother would pick me up at 11 where I'd be wasted and throwing up. 
Then I went on a girls holiday when I was 18 and ended up getting into a fight with one of my friends, she hit me over the head with a glass bottle and I ended up in A&E. Needless to say my mum was fucking fuming! 
But like you said... Because we have kids of our own now it puts it into perspective what our parents must have gone through! I'm putting a ball and chain on Evie when she turns 16 because if she's anything like I was then god help me! 

I've just got into bed and I'm having a super excited moment! I get my meds on Tuesday and I'm so excited for it. It feels like that'll be the start of everything happening properly.. Our journey officially beginning! I'm lay here and I just passed my hand over my stomach then felt a giddy pang thinking that in a few months time there could be the start of a little bump! CD14 today... No ovulation signs as yet, can see it being a late one again! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awww Tina, I'm excited for your excitement! If that makes sense? Haha! Sorry to ask again as my memory is shocking. You get the meds on Tuesday, they show you how to do it all, then when do you actually start taking them? How's mark feeling about the whole thing? Bet he's nervous as well as excited? 

Ewwwww white lightening, diamond white, Thunderbird wine & mad dog 20/20 .... jesus , they were like acid! 

Aaron has really annoyed me, he went to get a Chinese before, came back & totally forgot to order mine. Got loads of shit for himself and forgot me! I'm sulking in bed...he does it all the time, even when I write a list!! Forgets the ONE thing I ask for! So I've just had a brew & 2 chocolate hobknobs instead! 
Has anyone watched that series Gotham?? Just started it now, it's ace xx


----------



## ab75

OMG!! Seriously WTF!! How could he forget to get you food? I wouldn't be happy but would probably just have biscuits and a cuppa and be moody too :rofl:

Eeekkk Tina,not long now.

Diamond white, thunderbird, green dragon cider,bleurgh!! How could we have ever drank that stuff!!??


----------



## tinadecember

Because it was cheap! haha Lambrini too.. I remember it used to make me gag when I had a swig yet I still drank it!

Frisky, how awful that Aaron forgot your food! I'd be making him go back if it was Mark. Is it crazy that at 6.40am I could just eat a chinese now hahaha. 

Well the protocol is... 
I get my meds on Tuesday. 
18th Aug - I have my appointment to be shown how to inject
24-26th Aug (whenever CD1 falls) I shall phone the hospital and they will get me in straight away for a scan to make sure my ovaries/womb etc are looking okay 
28th Aug - CD3 Injections to stimulate ovaries commence for 12 days
11th Sept - Around this date egg retrieval will happen
14th-16th Sept - Embryo transfer

Then the 2WW begins!

Of course all of those dates are estimations at the minute because it all depends when my AF shows

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

It's all happening so quickly Tina, really happy for you! Good luck again my lovely!

Congratulations Ab! That's great news, well done. I used to be a mental health/addiction support worker. I did it as an on-call support as a student and then agency when I came back from living abroad. My Mum and best friend are RMNs and I grew up around mental health issues so never had any fear. Still I couldn't do it forever as it does take it out of me emotionally. I couldn't switch off very well after work. You need to have a really special temperament to work in learning difficulties though. It's really challenging. Hats off to you! 

Busy weekend for us this week. Beach day Friday with support from my Aunt and cousins, kiddie festival show yesterday morning followed by the museum with the kiddos and Matt. I'm pooped but on the plus side I lost 3lb last week! 

I'm 33 today. Feeling kinda bleugh about it really. We leave for our tour of Canada a week Thursday and short of buying a new suitcase I'm not very organised yet! The sun is kinda disappearing up here now so it's probably safe to start packing summer stuff. 

What are y'all like with your teenage rebel stories??! I was an absolute bore by comparison. I had so many sports and clubs on the go at school that I didn't hang out with people much drinking although I did drink. There's only one thing I've always really regretted and that was losing my virginity at 15 on holiday with my Aunt. I've never told anyone that before. I just blanked it out like it never happened. I hope to God it doesn't happen like that for either of my kids. 

I did my drink till you pass out thing at Uni in first year and whisky was my poison! I did a month long detox after I realised I went out with £30 in my purse, drank £1 union whiskys all night long and went home sober! I don't think I've had more than 2 glasses of wine together since a year before I had Mia - some 4 years now!! God, writing this post is making me want a gin, or maybe Pimms! Not till Leo is off the boob though. Sigh. Yes, definitely a boring birthday for me this year. No drink AND no chocolate. 

Go for it at your access course night Frisky. My husband did an Open Uni access course and that's him going into second year this year. Unlike me who went to Uni because I was told to, Matt, my brothers, my Mum and even my Dad have all done Uni in their 30s and they've actually chosen subjects they are really passionate about and that they know will guide them to a particular job and they've excelled and really loved it. I think it's the best thing in the world, for you and for your family long term. I'll never push my kids to study at 18 when they have no idea in the world what they want to do or before they've travelled and learned anything about themselves. 

OK ladies, happy Monday. I'm taking the kids to the Parliament (free creche) this afternoon for a bit of respite and a quite cup of coffee just me and Leo and my friend. I think Leo might actually become a giant. He's so long I'm gonna have to put him in 6 month clothes at month 4. Perks of a 6ft-3 Dad. Mia has my family's dwarf genes poor thing ;)


----------



## tinadecember

hahaha Edinburgh, I just had a vision of Mia looking up at her giant brother! Bless her <3 

HaPpY bIrThDaY!!!! I did wish you a happy birthday on FB but here's an even better one. Shame though like you said that you can't have a drink but sometimes we don't need a drink to celebrate! Just a few special presents and a happy birthday cuddle off your kids can beat a bottle of wine any day! Evie made me a card in school last year for my birthday and it hands down beat any of the expensive gifts that Mark bought for me. Not that I'm not grateful for them but small things from your kids mean the world! 

Sorry to hear that you regret losing your virginity the way you did, but I guess most people would regret it really! I waited until I was 18 and I was with a guy who I thought was the best thing since sliced bread. He never rushed me into sex and for that I am thankful because it made my first time quite special. He did however cheat on me a few months later so that was the end of that! 

What did the kiddies get you for your birthday? 

Hope you have a lovely day xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies! How muggy is it tonight ? The bedcovers are sticking to me, I've got the fan on full whack ! 
Happy belated birthday Edinburgh! Hope you had a lovely day. Urrghhh I would love to be 33 again!
Beach sounds like fun, good you will have support there with you too. Hope the weather stays nice for you . Leo sounds like Oscar , Aaron is 6'2, Oscar is really long, he's in bigger sized clothes. I'm only 5'5 so look tiny next to Az, have to get on my tiptoes when Im having a full on snog! Ha 
I'm so glad I'm not a teenager anymore, worrying about boys and virginity...I was the same age as you, not a nice experience, was very drunk & it just kind of happened. Wish I could tell my teenage self not to do it, but hey Ho! 
Well done on the weight loss too, bet that's made you feel a bit better in yourself! I seriously think I have spent the majority of my life on a bloody diet ! I did have some cheesecake tonight though , was yummy x 

Tina, you have your meds now? Not long to go till you get shown how to do it, it's going very fast...probably not for you though. 

How are you ab? How's Frazer & the girls? 

Betty, I hope your having a nice relaxing holiday xx 

I'm really struggling with the fact Oscar will be One next month . Seriously, I keep crying...I just want to press pause and keep him little for longer . Wtf is wrong with me? Aaron keeps encouraging him to walk & to feed himself with his bottle..I'm like NOOOO!! Time has gone to fast, my little baby is growing up & Its too soon. Am I crazy? Does anyone else remember feeling this way? To the actual point of tears though? I'm going to be a mess on his birthday, I need to sort my head out xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Frisky, I didn't go through it with Evie but I have heard of others going through the same thing. One of my friends has 2 kids the youngest being 14 months and her fella has just had the snip. I remember a few months ago she was at breaking point because she was so upset that she was never going to experience having a baby again. So you're not alone! I'm sure loads of mummys feel it.

Don't you think this is your body telling you that you want another?!?! What does Aaron say about having more?

Yes my meds have arrived! Here's a little sneak peak...

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/meds_zpsk01cfb6a.jpg​
And here's what I'll be sticking in my stomach...

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/FFB6C813-814F-4E0C-AF25-C955364BD7A5_zpstoxunq5r.jpg​
It feels very very real now... my next appointment is on Tuesday, 5 days to go. Still waiting for ovulation though!!! Stupid ovulation is delaying everything. CD18 today and though I have EWCM I'm not cramping yet and my boobs aren't sore so it's not yet happened. It didn't happen until CD21 last cycle :growlmad: 

Hope Betty is enjoying her holiday! Did anyone see the picture she posted on FB of her flawless face with the scenery in the background? What a beautiful lady!!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh bloody hell Tina!! Look at those meds! It's officially REAL! Trust your ovulation to be late!...Yes I saw that photo of Betty, she is gorgeous, natural beauty, it's not fair! Whaaaaaa 

Tina, I'd love another. But Aaron won't let me, We have no room and no money :( Xx 

Bit traumatized this morning...Went to brush my teeth, Oscar was safe playing in his cot. Came out, he had pulled his nappy off, face covered in poo! Ewwwwwww! 
Poor bugger! 
Had to throw him in the shower, swill his mouth out and brush his teeth! Haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, how are we all?? I'm pooped, had a well busy day at work & my period is here with a vengeance!! Urrghhh 

Just putting a question out there.... How old do you think is 'too old ' to have a baby? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh god! Just read the story of Oscar with the poo incidence!! I hate poo.. Think id rather deal with sick than poo! 

As for the too old thing... I don't know really. When I go to the fertility clinic there's tonnes of couples in there who look 40 odd and I don't look at them and think "you're too old to be having a baby" I mean 50+ I'd say that's definitely too old but maybe early 40s is okay. Why are you asking? 

Yes it is definitely real now!! Tonnes of EWCM today so I'm thinking ovulation will happen in the next 24 hours! 

I'm just making a lasagne and having a glass of wine! Might as well make the most of it before a potential pregnancy! 
My sister has taken Evie to southport for the afternoon, last I heard they were on the fair so I'm going to relax for an hour or so before she's home! 

Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh lovely, we're having lasagne too, not homemade though I'm afraid, I'm not that good of a wife! Ha x 

No, I'm just asking about the age thing out of curiosity really. When I was at my maternity appts in Fareham, the majority of women were older, much older. I guess it's how you feel in yourself. For Az and I too have another, we would have to wait a few years...but I'd be nearer 40, so I don't know. Just asking in general. I forget how old I am sometimes haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeyyyyy to ewcm Tina!! Haha xx


----------



## ab75

I had Frazer in Jan and was 40 in June! !

Look at those meds Tina!!

Hope you enjoy your hols Edinburgh.

Been away for a few days. It's been good. We just had a bbq for dinner. Frazer was eating burger and mango chilli chicken fillet. That boy eats anything lol.
Dh has got a new job that'll fit in better with my new job,things seem to be looking up.

Eeeeewwww at the poo episode :rofl:


----------



## friskyfish

Really ab? That's fabulous :) Xx I think It's definitely more common now for women to have their babys Older. 

Frazers tea sounds fabulous! Haha alot better than Oscars breakfast! Ewwwwwww 

I'm really upset, Joe has just had his friend round, playing on the ps4 downstairs . Obviously unaware that I'm in the kitchen, I've just overhead him swear, really badly. Think of the worst 2 swear words you can imagine? I'm mortified :( 
I've just sent his friend home & Joe to his room. It's not just that, he tried to deny it....when I KNOW he said it. 
I don't know what to do now. I mean, kids will swear infront of their mates, it's bravado, I'm fully aware of that. But to do it at home?? Then lie? That's just stupid! 

Arrrghhhhhhh xx


----------



## tinadecember

:( Sorry to hear about Joe swearing hun, I agree with you he shouldn't lie about it. I guess you'd respect him more if he said "yes mum I said it, I'm sorry and it won't happen again" type thing but he's making you out to be a liar. Why is it that kids think it's big and clever to swear? It's an odd thing.. I did it when I was a kid yet now I'm grown up it sends a shiver down my spine when I hear kids swear. 

Back to the too old to have kids conversation.. I think you're right. Lots of couples are having kids later in life now. The reason being that everything costs so bloody much so couples are concentrating on their career before having kids. I don't think it's a crazy idea if you and Az were to have another in a couple of years time. If you think 3 kids would complete your family then go for it! Oscar would have a sibling around the same age then too! 

AB, great to hear that you've had a lovely few days away! And amazing that Frazer has a good appetite! I literally couldn't get Evie to eat ANYTHING at his age. She still doesn't now, what am I talking about haha. Her diet mainly consists of dry cereal, happy meals and pizza. Can't get her to eat anything with flavour on it or anything in a sauce. It drives me mad!!!!! 

I do believe girls that I am ovulating today, I've woken with cramps and still loads of EWCM and the boobies are starting to become sore. YESSSSS come on ovulation!!!! 

what's everyone upto this weekend? xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Yesssss to ovulation Tina!! So it begins! :) 

It's freezing & wet here today, roll on December holiday time! 

I hate kids swearing, hate it . In Fareham they all swore, I could hear it all as our house backed onto the field. I remember swearing as a kid, but not that bad and definitely not that young. It was Aarons nephew who was around. He's older, Joe always shows off infront of him. It's a bit of a love hate relationship as they are very similar. He stayed in his room all night, just went to brush his teeth, slamming the door like Kevin the teenager. As though it's my fault?? pfffftttt 
I'm supposed to be booking tickets to Alton towers today for next week, really don't feel like doing it now, but I'm going to as I want to have a fun day with him, we've not had a proper day together since Oscar was born. My mums coming too with Oscar, otherwise she would be stuck at home with him all day. So she's going to walk Oscar around & take him In the cbeebies land, whilst Joe & I hit the big rides! Xx 

I also think people have kids later as when your younger, you think your missing out on things...you've pretty much done it all when your older & are more relaxed. I'm not sure, Oscar is such a good baby, he's a delight. I'll probably change my mind about wanting another when the terrible twos start!! Ha xx 

We are painting the house this weekend, Aarons so busy at work & me with the kids, doing this house up has come to a complete standstill. My sister is up tomorrow, so I'm hoping to grab some tea with her and a few beers xx


----------



## tinadecember

Tea and beers sounds like a plan! I have no plans for this weekend... Think I'm gonna be helping out more in my mum and dads new house tonight and me and my sister are going to buy them a chinese.
Alton Towers sounds great!! I haven't been there for years, I love it <3 <3 It's just because it's quite a way away from mine that I never book to go. I always end up going in to Blackpool and doing the same bloody things every time!! 

I've had some horrible news this morning :( My mum has always suffered with depression on and off for as long as I can remember. Lately I can tell that there's something wrong but she's not the type of person to unload her worries on to anyone so whenever I ask she puts on this "Oh I'm fine" type of attitude when I can tell that something is bothering her.
My sister called just before to say that my mum had just broken down on the phone to her and told her that she's been feeling depressed for a while but didn't want to tell anyone. She's been to the doctors this morning and they've signed her off work for 2 weeks and put her back on medication. 
I hate knowing that she's feeling that way and there's nothing I can do about it. So I'm going to treat her to a takeaway tonight and I've booked her in to get her hair done, I'm going to pay for it for her as a treat. I just want to do whatever I can to improve her mood. Worst thing is that she doesn't even know why she's feeling so low, she's got everything to look forward to.. a possible new grandchild, a new home, a holiday yet she feels miserable. 

Ovulation has deffo happened, boobies feel very tender now. So I'm predicting my AF on 26th Aug! 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies I'm back!!!!! Whoop! Had a great holiday... Wasn't totally stress free but it was lovely all the same! 
So much to catch up on on here!!! How are you all??
Tina.... That's a LOT of meds but it's very exciting that your ivf journey is about to begin, eeeeeek! I'm with AB, you have to think positive! This will work and you will have your baby very soon!!! Xxxx
Frisky.... The poo story is very funny! Make me chuckle... I'm sorry about joe swearing like that! It must be so frustrating for you. It's just a phase and it will pass, hang on in there... 
Edinburgh, great news in the weight loss. 
AB, glad you have had a nive few days away, how do you manage it with 3 tiny kiddies?!?? Also well done on the job front, when do you start and how many hours are you doing??? 
Just to chip in in the 'how old is too old' debate.... I'm going to be 37 this weekend! Sounds ancient but I don't feel that age at all and I believe it's hoe you feel, age is just a number, if you really want another baby then don't let your age put you off, my great grandma was 52 when she had her last child (yes that's right FIFTY TWO!) and that was 65 years ago! 
I seem to have come back to quite a lot of stress! Chris went out with his friends while I was away and ended up in a fight in one of the bars, our town is horrible, it's really rough and I hate him going out on a night here! He has a black eye and a cut on his face... I want impressed to say the least! He has had a cough for about 5 weeks now and I've been telling him to go to the doctors about it, finally he went while I was away and the doctor send him straight to the hospital for a chest x-Ray, he got the results back today and he has a 'shadow' on one of his lungs. He has to go for further scans in 4 weeks time but it's left him (and me) feeling a bit numb. The doctor he spoke to today was useless and said it could be bad or it could be nothing, oh well that's ok then!!! Needless to say he has quit smoking immediately! I am just quite stressed and am trying my best to stay calm.... Oh the joys hey??? 
On a brighter note I have told all my friends and family that I'm pregnant today! I was really nervous about it but feel good telling people, seems a bit more real now....
Xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: tina.... I'm sorry about your mam, you're so lovely to treat her like that! Hopefully that will make her feel better. It's such a cruel disease with no explanation. Your mum has lots to look forward to but depression takes over you even at your happiest times. I have mucho experience in this due to my mam and her depression although my mam seems to suffer from angry depression and is just awful to me ans my sister when she has her turns.... 
Hope she is feeling better soon xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Welcome back Betty! Hope you had a lovely time, the photos looked fabulous. And you are looking amazing by the way, gorgeous girl xx How are you feeling? Any more symptoms? 
That's a bit of shocking news to come home to, how awful for you both. I would like to say 'dont worry' but of course your going to worry. :( Is there nobody else he can see before the scans, just to talk things over With? Can't believe the doctor was so aloof when you spoke to him. Idiot. It's going to be a hard few weeks for you both then whilst you wait hey? Just try your hardest to stay positive & calm, as your little baba bean needs you to be xx As for him getting into a fight, I know how you feel. It's not that nice around here either, always kicking off. Scares me to death when Az goes out , as he can be a dick after a few drinks & one day will offend the wrong person. 
At least it's nothing too serious, people can end up getting glassed, stabbed & alsorts. It's a horrible world out there xx 

Tina, I'm sorry to hear about your mum feeling that way. You must be worried sick. Any idea what's brought this on or Is it things that have built up over time?? Bless you...such a horrible thing to see somebody go through. I hope she feels a little better after you treating her xx 

Can hear Oscar talking, well babbling in his sleep. He is so cute , love him so much. 

Joe was very very apologetic today, I didn't scream at him. I told him that I never ever want to hear those words spoken again & how it broke my heart. 
So, we will see. 
Aaron found it hilarious! 
Typical man xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty, can't believe your great grandma was 52!! That's amazing. I truly believe it depends on the individual, the major of the women in Fareham at the antenatal clinic , they were older than me, either that or pregnancy really wasn't agreeing with them ! Haha xx


----------



## ab75

Glad you're back safely Betty. 
Hope Chris is going to be ok.

Tina sorry about your mum,that's nice of you to treat her.

Frisky I'm glad Joe apologised. 
I love baby babbles lol.


Betty. It doesn't feel any different going away with 3 kids than going with 1,just need to make sure I've packed everything for everyone lol.
I don't have a start date yet,need to wait on my new PVG coming through and references so they reckon 3-4 weeks. I will be contracted to 20 hours a week but can pick up extra shifts if I want.

Got my mum and my sis coming today and I can't be arsed now. Had some bloody idiot outside last night shouting about jesus and football!!! I want to sleep lol.



And Betty, 52!!!!! Wow!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no ab, that's all you need when you've not slept! I'd feel exactly the same! Wonder if he had been watching the untied match ! Ha xx 

I've done something to my back, pulled a muscle or something...hurts when I do anything , even breathing in or coughing. Getting on my nerves now xx


----------



## tinadecember

Evening girls, Betty lovely to have you back and I'm so glad that you had a great holiday! 
Sorry that you and chris are going through worrying times. Like frisky said it's easy to say don't worry but it's only natural to worry until you get the all clear. If it's any consideration.. My dad had "spots" on his lung, multiple ones and of course we thought the worst. They turned out to be nothing serious though he had to continue getting scans to make sure they didn't grow and they didn't. I suppose it's like finding a lump in your boob and it turning out to be a cyst. It doesn't always have to be bad news. How long will it be before he gets a scan? I'll be crossing my fingers that everything turns out okay xxx 

Frisky, I can sympathise with you my dear :( I've also pulled something, but in my foot. I can barely walk on my right foot. I've got myself back to the gym but I think I've done too much too soon and I've properly damaged my foot whilst running this morning. I don't know what's brought my mums depression on... She hadn't seemed herself for weeks. I don't even think she knows herself 

I've been in my mums all day painting her living room, just got into bed.. I'm exhausted! Back to it tomorrow too, don't know where I'm getting the energy from! 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening ladies .How are we all? 
Wish I had your energy Tina , we were meant to paint today, but didn't get it done . Got as far as clearing the room out & scrubbing the skirting boards clean, but thats it! Will have to start it tomorrow instead. 
Aaron told me tonight that he's sick of my 'mood swings' & how I wasn't like this when we lived down south :( 

I do get moody, I've always been a moody person...take after my dad . The thing with living in Fareham , is that he was away with the Navy alot , so when he was home, it was great haha...Plus now we have the added pressures of a baby & tiredness, so I do get moody. Also, with my diabetes, if my sugar drops it gives me mood swings & makes me irritable. 
I'm not sounding great here am I? Haha I'm not bad all the time, but have been more recently. I really need to chill out or Aaron is going to just go!!! :( X


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, we as women are temperamental, hormonal, can be raging bitches and we are all that way! I think like you said because Aaron has been away a lot he has only ever had to see you at your good times when you're both excited to see each other! Relationships are all about the good and the bad. Me and mark must argue EVERY day! I swear.. We're constantly at each others throats but we don't let it break us 

Back painting again, my foot is in agony. I'm wondering if I've torn something? I'm sure it'd be possible 

Betty, happy birthday!! Are you doing anything to celebrate? 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Thanks Tina, glad I'm not the only one. 
How's the foot? I'd go & get it checked out if it's no better tomorrow. How are you feeling? Only 2 more sleeps till the 18th now :) 

How's everyone else today? It's been lovely here today, really warm. 
Happy birthday Betty! Hope your having a nice day xx 

Oscar woke up at 4.30 this morning, his nappy had leaked...Bit after I had sorted him out he was well awake. He slept for about another half hour & then was back up at 6.30! I got up and went downstairs with him to give Az a lie in...scrubbed my windows inside & out, cleaned my fridge & the cooker.

I'm bloody knackered now! Roll on bedtime xx


----------



## tinadecember

haha the way you went on a mad cleaning spree at 6.30 in the morning! Wanna come and do my house? You're definitely not the only one.. we probably argue more than we get on but it's because we are so different that we just have a difference of opinion over everything! I suppose if we were both the same it'd be boring wouldn't it! 

Foot's still sore :( It's not got any worse but no better either. I would feel ridiculous going to the doctors. I need to man up! 

Yesssss tomorrow is my appointment :D :D I feel ready for it, prick away haha! I won't be saying that when my stomach is black and blue from the constant injections. I'm about 4DPO today so it's still another 8 days or so till AF arrives. Counting down the minutes literally 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm off to my appointment this afters girls :D :D I'm excited. But pooing myself too, I'm sure I will be fine though. I'm taking my mum along for support haha!

I'll be sure to update you on whether or not I've survived when I get back.

What's everyone up to today? The weather is glorious again and I'm stuck behind a reception desk covering for our usual receptionist who's off on her jollys! It's alright for some!! 

I need to pop out to Smyths on my dinner break. I don't know what your kids are like girls but Evie has a baby Annabelle that she treats like her own real baby. She has nappies for her, changes of clothes, bottles, a cot.. you name it she's got it! Anyway she came to me a few days ago "Mummy baby Annabelle's dummy is missing" So we turned the bedroom upside down to find this bloody dummy to no avail. Tried her nans incase she had taken it there, searched the garden high and low and nothing. I promised I would buy her another one and this was on Saturday but I keep forgetting! I got home last night and she said "Mum, you're gonna have to sort out this dummy situation because baby Annabelle is crying her eyes out!" Well I was curled up in a ball laughing my head off which she wasn't impressed with since she was trying her best to be a grown up mummy. So if I don't go out today and get another bloody dummy I'm gonna be up for the chop! You just wait, I'll get there and there will be none in stock! 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck with your appointment Tina.
Lol at the dummy. Zara loves playing with her dolls too but strips them then asks me to dress them!!


You can come clean my house too Frisky :rofl:


----------



## tinadecember

Appointment went well girls. I was shown how to give the first lot of injections called Merional, I'll start these on CD3 and go for scans on CD5 and 9 to see how the follicles are growing. It couldn't feel more real now! Just waiting on my AF now which is due in 7/8 days xx


----------



## ab75

First time in forever that you'll be glad to see af Tina!!
Glad the appointment went well xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooh Tina, roll on af! How exciting, glad it went well! Feels very surreal that this is happening as fast as it is! 

I've been working tonight, going to good old blackpool tomorrow! Decided against Alton towers as its a frikking rip off! 85quid for just me and Joe? Er, no thanks! 
Think it's going to piss it down, but will make the most of it!!
Moved Oscar back into his own room tonight. We had him in with us as his cough was really bad and he was up loads through the night with it. I don't like him not in Here with me, but guess it has to be done sooner rather than later. 
His room is so tiny bless him. 

Tina, did you find a dummy for baby annabelle ? Haha so funny that xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

haha Frisky YES I did get a dummy, she was over the moon and I even got "you're the best mummy ever" which is a rarity with Evie so I am feeling like I've done something right!

85 QUID?!?!?! Don't blame you for going to Blackpool, after all the palava that went on there you'd think that they would've halved their ticket prices! Normally around summer time you see the 2 for 1 vouchers on cereal boxes and washing powder but I haven't seen anything! Blackpool will be fun though, just hope the rain holds off for you

AB, anything new at your end my dear? What've you been upto?

Betty any news on Chris? Hope everything is okay at your end

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha good work on the dummy ! 
Got absolutely drenched yesterday at blkpool, it started off really sunny, then went drastically down hill. Still had a great day though. Apart from the car journey home. Oscar threw up all over himself, think he was Carsick bless him. 

I'm off to get my teeth pulled out in about half an hour.I'm so nervous, braces get fitted tomorrow. I'm hoping to lose some weight seeing as I won't be able to eat much! Haha 

Betty, your quiet... Hope all is ok xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck at the dentist Frisky.

Not upto much here. Girls started back nursery yday. Zara loves it and goes in no bother. So its just me and my little man in the morning now. It's good getting one to one time with him.
He's trying to crawl but just either goes backwards or looks like a frog out of water :rofl:

Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha ab, I remember Oscar going backwards, then forwards like a worm. He's almost walking now, he can stand on his own for a few seconds without holding anything. 
Will be nice for you to get some alone time with him. 

Mouth is in agony now, had 7 needles of anesthetic, it's worn off so I can feel it. Wasn't as bad as I thought it would be actually. I'm bloody proud of myself. 

Didn't get a badge off the dentist though, which is a bit dissapointing xx haha


----------



## tinadecember

Ouch frisky! Doesn't sound good :( How many teeth did you have pulled out??? You're a brave lady! Braver than me.. I'm terrified of having 1 injection in my mouth let alone 7. It'll all be worth it though when you have beautiful straight teeth in a few months time! Did the dentist say how long you'll wear your fixed brace for? Think I wore mine for about 12 months. 

AB, ahhh I can only imagine how much more relaxed it is in your house now the kids are back at nursery! And like you said you are getting some alone bonding time with Frazer now, it'll be good for you both. Either that or you'll find yourself bored to death without the girls around haha! 

I'm getting concerned about Betty because she hasn't posted since the news about Chris last week... Sending all my love at this stressful time and I hope you're okay if you read this sweetie. 

CD26 for me today, my period would normally be due in 2 days time but think I ovulated late again so I am thinking it's more likely to be 4 days. We watched the DVD last night in bed that they sent us with the meds. It was showing us how to inject Merional which is the first medication I will be taking. Mark had found courage from somewhere and had agreed to inject me... before we watched the dvd!!!! Afterwards he said "I don't think I'll be able to do that you know, like I'm being serious" Thanks for deciding that when injections start in a week!!!! It does look scary though.. I think it's the whole breaking the skin part that frightens me, once it's in it's in, it's just getting it in that's the terrifying part!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no Tina, he will have to find the bloody courage and just do It!! Bless him, bet he's just scared of hurting you. So it's countdown now for period to arrive, for the first time in ages! Haha 

I'm worried about Betty too. Not see her on fb either. I'm praying everything is ok xx 

I had 4 teeth out Tina & I'm going to be wearing the braces for 18 months - 2 years. A lonnnnnng time. Had a painful nights sleep, my pillow was covered in blood when I woke up....nice. 

Had a bit of a shock last night. My sister came around. Her & her fella are taking Joe out for the day today, so are staying at my mums. 
Anyway, Mark wasnt with her, she looked like something was wrong. She basically told me that one of her friends had told her that Mark had slept with someone else. He went missing one night a few months ago, out partying...turns out he slept with a girl he works with. 
I felt sick for her, they are supposed to be starting ivf soon. They have a wedding booked for 2017. 
Her heads in bits. 
She's also asked me not to tell our mum as she doesn't want him being judged by her.... He stayed last night and they are still both taking Joe out today. 
How do you get over that though. Just the thought of Aaron doing that to me makes me feel sick xx


----------



## ab75

Definitely not bored Tina lol.

I was wondering how Betty and her hubby were too.

Ouch Frisky. Dope yourself up on paracetamol or something.
Sorry about your sister. My ex was like that, still is as far as I know. I lived like that for a long time until I realised that he would never change. I would never be able to live like that again as it wears you out,constantly wondering what they are doing. I hope in your sisters case that it was just a one off and that he can build up her trust again xx


----------



## friskyfish

I know, Im not sure if I could forgive so easily. 8 years they have been together, he is her world. It's a horrible situation for her. He seems sorry, he's not stopped crying. But what gets me is that he denied it when Jemma asked him months ago, made out she was being paranoid . She had an Idea something had happened when he stayed out, I remember as it was me she was on the phone to crying in bits. He even denied it yesterday.....until Jemma told him she had been told by a mutual friend. That's when he broke down , saying it was a one off, blah blah blah. I think Jemma hasn't told my mum as she is gonna stay with him. My mum would just make it difficult & within reason! Thats her little girl at the end of the day. 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

oh god Frisky, sorry to hear about your sister. I also wouldn't be as forgiving in that situation. I have always told Mark from day 1, if he's going to cheat then have a bit of respect and come and tell me you're not happy and leave. The thought of him being with another woman intimately turns my stomach... for that to happen then to get back into my bed, not okay, and not forgivable! I just think it'd change your relationship forever. Your sister is never going to be able to trust him again, she's gonna be on pins every time he goes out, wondering who he is with, what he's doing etc... it'll be tough for her but each to their own. Why do some men feel the need to stick their wick into everything??! 

Braces are tough, I won't sugar coat it for you because you'll see for yourself in a no time at all. If I can give any advice, make sure you get something from the dentist to cover the sharp parts on your braces. I got some like red wax which you can mould around the sharp parts otherwise you'll be left with cuts all over your inner lips which isn't pleasant when you're trying to eat :( But bare with the pain, it will subside after a few days

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh god Tina, that sounds painful, thanks for the advice, I will ask. I'm just waiting to go in now. 

I agree completely with what you are saying regarding my sister. Once that happens, that's it as far as I'm concerned. How can she let him touch her or anything again? It doesn't bear thinking about. Thing is, I know how much she loves him. I'm not sure if I've mentioned their relationship before, they literally spend every minute together. They, until a few months ago worked together, live together and never go out on their own. He's very much into his Partying, he's 5 years younger than Jemma, I said to my mum ages Ago that I don't think he's ready for kid's, I still don't. Then the one time he has a night out without Jem there. He sleeps with someone else?? Fucking idiot. 
She's making excuse saying they have been going through alot, his head is messed up with her fertility problems, her being ill all the time. They had a row before he went out, she was being a bitch to him, blah blah. 
I don't care....no matter how tough things get, you don't do that do you? 

Anyway....best go, it's ugly Betty time! Eeeeek Xx


----------



## tinadecember

No you don't. I hate when people use drink as an excuse, if anything when I have a drink I think about mark more. Drink brings out your true colours, so i think if he's going to cheat once then it will happen again. It's difficult when you love somebody so much but if it was me I think I'd rather be alone and know that I've done the right thing than stay and be a walk over. 

How did the dentist go? Let's see a picture of your sexy new teeth! Hope it's not too painful for you xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Exactly Tina.....It's making me really mad . She's told me not to tell mum as she doesn't want her to be horrible to mark?! He deserves it, it was hard today as my mum was chatting away about them both and I couldn't say anything . He's a dick. I'm a pretty jealous person at the best of times , so not a chance I could take someone back if they did it to me. It's humiliating, my ex did it. He denied it, but I found out moths later after we had split. I was pretty much over him by then, but it's still not nice. 

Teeth are killing. They only put the top braces on, the bottom ones will get fitted in 6 weeks . They do it that way to get you used to it, plus my gums are really raw from teeth getting pulled. I'll take a photo tomorrow when I've got some make up on. I'm gutted as I've made a lovely curry for tea and can't have any :( oh well, wine will be getting sipped through a straw to knock me out! Ha xx 

What's everyone up to this weekend?? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Can't believe it's the last week of the holidays next week! How fast has that gone though? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh chick I can totally sympathise with how you're feeling :( like I said though, it goes get easier and it'll get to a point where you barely even realise that they're there. Then the only time they'll hurt is when you get them tightened. Have a bowl of soup for tea instead haha! 

I've been at my mums again, had ANOTHER takeaway.. I really need to sort out my eating plans. I've eaten nothing but takeaway for the last couple of weeks and I know I've put on weight. Gonna oh for another run in the morning and then operation healthy eating starts in the morning! 

Not up to much this weekend really.. No plans, mark is working tomorrow so might see if my sister is free for a catch up 

I agree with you, the school hols have flew over! I'll be glad when they're back so I don't have to find someone to watch Evie every day! Feeling so sorry for my parents and my mother in law! 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Urrghhh, don't talk to me about healthy eating. I got back into the gym a few weeks ago & now stopped again, eating crap....although I can't eat anything right now! I'm wobbly, need to tone. I feel so much better, in a better mood & everything when I exercise & eat healthy. Need to get back at it xx 

Hows your mum now Tina? Is she still down? 

My sister & mark are at my mums tonight, she's just text saying they will be staying tomorrow too. I think she's trying to put off the inevitable of going back home and having to deal with it. He's back in work Monday with that girl ffs! 
Going to try & speak alone with her tomorrow xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hello braces.... Forced smile as I'm in agony xx
 



Attached Files:







_20150822_103931.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tinadecember

Braces or not, you still look sexy!! And you'll look even more sexier once they're taking effect! 

I'm so drunk girls.,. Been to a barbecue and drank my body weight in wine. Head is spinning like a bitch! 

Speak tomorrow ladies xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello my lovelies!!! So sorry for being AWOL!!! I've just had a lot on and when I'm not rushing around like an idiot im in bed! I'm so bloody tired girls!!! 
God, I've missed loads on here!!! 
Frisky.... You look gorgeous!!! And well done to you for having that many teeth pulled out! I am not a fan of the dentist (who is?!) you've done well my love! Did they not give you any pain relief??? Go and get some extra strength Ibruprofen and some co-codemol and a bottle of wine!!! That will work wonders!!! I'm really shocked to hear about your sister.... It's such a difficult topic and we would all handle it differently. I would be gutted if Chris ever cheated on me. On one hand I could NEVER forgive him or allow him to touch me again after he had been intimate with someone else but then I think how devastated viv would be if mummy and daddy were not together! Your sis is obviously still in shock and will be devastated.... The other girls are right, if he is capable of doing it once there is a good chance he will do it again :( she has to make her own mind up as to what she wants to do... I hope it all works out for her xxx
Tina.... Can't believe you will be starting your ivf journey so soon!!! Eeeeek! Can't believe mark is still being a wuss! What are they like hey? It's you that has to go through the bloody pain!!!! Lol! I'm sure you will get into a routine and will be pros in no time at all!!! Very exciting stuff!!! 
Ab, how lovely that you have some time with your little fella on a morning.... Viv starts school in just over a week!!! I can't believe it! What am I gonna do without my little buddy???? :( :( 
Chris has been back to the hospital as he was coughing up blood the other day, seriously, he has been stressing me right out!!! It sounds like he has had a very bad chest infection that has turned into pneumonia and he didn't get it treated. He's finished his antibiotics and is now just waiting for his next scan which is in 3 weeks.... I'm sure he will be fine, the doctor said that if they thought it was anything sinister that he would have been scheduled for a biopsy straight away, phew!!! 
I've been feeling rather shit most days, just with tiredness and headaches ans feel like I have a hangover (without the wine how awful!!!!) but it's all good, I have a bump now which is just too lovely :) its starting to feel a little more 'real' now.... :) let's hope all stays well xxxx
Edinburgh has arrived in Canada! Hope you have a fun time chick xxxxx 
Right, I'm off to go and buy all vivs uniform.... Is everyone else sorted for school????


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Betty, that's a relief...bloody hell, we were all worried about you. I'm so glad it's nothing sinister. Awwh bless your little bump, pregnancy agrees with you, you look flawless and glowing on all your recent photos on fb. Beautiful lady xx 

Tina, how's your hangover? I think I'm out this weekend, well in...it's a friend Of a friend's Hendo, they are having it at her house...20quid each for drinks and nibbles. A few went to Dublin last weekend, so this is for those who didn't go. 
If I feel like this, I won't be going anywhere. The braces are cutting into my cheek like you said Tina, I've got the wax though to ease it. Aaron is laughing at me and how much im 'milking it' haha 

I took Joe swimming last night at 8pm...we watched the lightening whilst sat in the hot tub, was lovely. 

My sister is trying to act as though it's not happened. Hes not going back in work, they have been at my mums all weekend and now she's saying they are moving here?? I told her, it's not going to go away by staying or living here. Give it a few days back in reality, she will crumble...and she still hasn't told my mum. So my mums all nicey nice with Mark, clueless to what he's done. When I went around yesterday, he wouldn't come downstairs. 
I know it would be hard to throw it away, but she could at least make him sweat for a few days, stay at mums on her own! But she doesn't want him out of her sight.
Sorry for going on, just makes me so mad. How dare he do this to her xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks frisky that's very lovely although I feel like dog poo!!!!

I'm afraid to say it but your sisters fella does not deserve her at all!!! Nobody deserves being cheated on! The problem she will have now is that she will always be paranoid of what he is up to or what he could get up too! It's just so unfair!!! It must be really hard for her.... You just be really mad! I know if it was my sis or cousin I would go absolutely off it!!! Hope she is ok xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Sending big hugs to your sister once again Frisky. It's a tough situation for her to be in.. choosing between her heart and her head. I think she should tell your mum. I know if I was in her situation I'd need my momma to speak to about it. 

Betty! great news r.e Chris!!! I am over the moon for you that it was nothing serious. Hope he makes a speedy recovery soon. :D
I saw your picture last night on FB of viv with your scan picture! How do you feel now that it is all out in the open? I think we need a bump picture lady! Are you finding out what you're having by the way?

I'm feeling a little overwhelmed at the minute girls. It's a very odd situation to be in this IVF lark.. I know it's only natural to be feeling the way I am but I just feel completely head fucked. Yesterday I felt upbeat and positive, today I feel low again and negative about the whole process. 

Still waiting for my period to arrive, CD29 today.. she must be just around the bloody corner now! Come on woman!!! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... It's going to be a tough ride for you guys! You're going to be flooded with hormones which will heighten everything you are already feeling, but! This is the start of something that will hopefully change your life :thumbup: have you joined any forums on here where other women are starting ivf at the same time as you? Might be a good idea to see what other women are feeling too! You're totally normal honey.... Also we are all here for you through it all! So when will you actually start injecting? On CD1??? Also when do they do egg collection and fertilisation etc...? 

I won't lie, I'm still very nervous about my pregnancy, I'm glad that people know but I still don't want to get too carried away as I'm so scared that it could all change in a heartbeat! Hopefully I will relax a bit more after the 20 week scan :) bump is coming along nicely, I'm taking photos every week so I can look back on them later on, I never did anything like that with viv and I really wish I had! However I'm at that awkward stage where I don't look pregnant I just look like I've scoffed a load of pies!! (Oh pies, yum!!!!) :) :winkwink:


----------



## tinadecember

I have spoken to a few ladies who are going through IVF at the same time as I am and it does seem that what I am feeling is very normal. It's bound to be a stressful journey, like you said I'll be pumped full of meds and then there's the uncertainty at the end of it. It's not going to be a walk in the park! 
Injections start on CD3, I have to call the hospital as soon as I come on my period and they will give me a time to come in for a baseline scan. I then have scans every 3 days to check how my ovaries are reacting to the stimulants and egg retrieval normally happens around CD15 and are then inserted back in between CD18-20 once they've developed into a lovely little embryo/blastocyst. 

I didn't mention this morning but I am fucking fuming girls!!!

We were told at our last appointment that neither of us should drink any alcohol once our cycle starts until further notice (it'll be after embryo implantation for Mark and god knows when for me) so I had my last drink on Saturday and Mark also had a couple of beers. 
Now he was at the appointment... he heard what the nurse said, yet last night he dropped this bomb on me. "Um.. I'm going out to town on Saturday with the lads if that's okay? Gonna watch the match and have a few pints". I replied with "Yeah that's fine, though will you be drinking pints of coke? Because you can't drink?" Well it was like a volcano had erupted inside of him. He made out that I was the worst wife in the world for making him follow THE NURSES instructions. I didn't tell him not to drink, medical professionals did. Professionals in IVF for crying out loud!! 
He doesn't think it's important not to drink, he doesn't think it will have an effect on his sample. So I had a look on the internet and found a study that has been done on the subject. 4000 couples took part in a questionnaire which asked did you drink during your IVF cycle, did you drink before it etc and the results were astounding. They found that those couples who drank 4 or more drinks prior to an IVF cycle had a 48% high risk for failed fertilisation. So I printed it off and shoved it in his face.. He didn't speak to me for the rest of the night. Probably because he knows I'm right.

It's 4 weeks! Can't he give up alcohol for 4 measly weeks and do everything we can to have the best possible embryos, and the best chance at kicking infertilitys butt? 

:( :( Feeling on a downer 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh bloody hell, I hope he has seen sense Tina. Men are like babys sometimes aren't they? I'd be fuming too. can't you plan something over the next 4 weekends where drinking isn't involved? In the grand old scheme of things,,4 week's isn't long. It's pretty selfish of him to sacrifice something you have invested alot of time, money & emotions on, just for the sake of a couple of pints!! It's not easy for you either. Xx 

I'm glad you have found other people going through the same as you at the same time. Like you said, it seems pretty normal to be feeling like you are, so don't worry xx 

I've just come back from the dentist,,my gum is infected now, so I'm on antibiotics. Honestly girls, I know I'm moaning. But I feel awful...my mouth is killing & I feel really woozy from all the pain killers, I'm out of it xx


----------



## friskyfish

Arrghhhhh I need to have a rant .so I've just had it out with my sister... She's coming to stay at my mums tomorrow night, incase you didn't know, they currently live at marks parents house and they know the situation. She said she's staying there as its the only place she feels comfortable....I basically told her that mum needs to know. It's the only place that MARK feels comfortable morelike. I told her that he doesn't deserve to be let off lightly and he certainly doesn't deserve to feel comfortable or my mums niceties whilst staying there. It's all a lie. I told her it's hurting me, watching him get away with it. She basically said she can't throw 8 years away & he isn't getting away with it as he has to live with it for the rest of his life!! 

It's BOLLOCKS!!! I'm so cross at her for letting him get away with it, what does that tell him!? Something isn't right if he can do that in the first place! They are supposed to be starting ivf soon ffs!! He slept with this girl 2nights before their main appointment at the hospital,,which they had to cancel as he was too hungover. I wish she had never of told me because I'm bound to slip up when I talk to my mum. I see my mum everyday, she will know something is going on.....She's been walked all over because shes scared of being alone. 
I hate him. I feel like messaging him..But she will kill me xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ignore me....it's not my problem and certainly not yours. Aarons told me to wind my neck in about it and he's right! Haha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahem don't be so silly you silly lady! That is what we are here for, hell if you can't talk to us then who can you talk to haha! We will always be here to listen no matter what the problem.

I agree with you, she should definitely talk to your mum. It's putting you in an awkward situation as well now because you're going to have to pretend to your mum that everything is okay when in fact your sister is going through the worst time of her life. 
I personally tell my mum everything, she may not agree with my way of thinking sometimes but she doesn't judge and I always feel better once I've spoken to her. I think she would be more angry if I kept something from her and then she found out that everyone else knew apart from herself. 
As for him, the dirty scum bag!! As if it's not bad enough cheating, cheat on the eve of your first IVF appointment and then have to cancel it because of your stupidity! Kids are a big commitment, a HUGE one in fact and I think she should have a good old think about what she is letting herself in for. 

Sorry to hear that your mouth is causing you problems. What has caused the infection, the braces or the tooth removal? There's nothing worse than pain in the mouth is there! I sympathise with you :( 

I spoke to Mark again last night regarding the drinking. I simply asked "So have you told the lads that you won't be drinking on Saturday?" he said "No, I might be able to drink anyway as long as you don't start your injections before then won't I?" NO!!!! NO YOU WON'T!!! why can't he get it through to his thick head that it's not okay to drink? Am I married to a complete and utter moron?? God give me strength ladies 

Still no period, CD30 today... definitely not preggers because we've been using protection all month. Just delayed... and I'm getting irritated which is likely to be delaying it more. 

and breathe.... 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Bloody hell where do I start??? Tina, jeez! What is mark thinking???? He has clearly lost his mind!!! Does he not realise that the alcohol will have a massive impact on his sperm??? That's the whole point! He and his spermies need to be in prime health for this to be a successful a can be!!! If it's any consolation Chris would go on exactly the same! It amazes me! They seem to go brain dead every now and then! Can you calmly explain to him that having invested a lot of time, emotional energy and not to mention the money! You just want to give this the best shot you can???? I really hope he sees sense otherwise I may have to come to Liverpool and give him a slap myself!!!! 
Frisky, on the way back from Liverpool I will spot by yours and give that Chris a big slap too!!!! I totally understand your position but it IS your problem! She is your sister and you care for her very much so this is bound to have an effect on you, you can see he is hurting her and of course you want to stop that! I would be exactly the same. At the end of the day he does not deserve her and their relationship will never be the same again, the trust has gone... Tina is right, we all know what a strain having kids puts on your relationship so having ivf and possibly a child will only test their relationship more.... I hope she sees sense and does what is best for her xxxxx 

I really can't be arsed to move off the sofa today but I'm going to have to! I haven't washed my hair in a week (can't be arsed with that either!) need to get my mojo back!!! X


----------



## tinadecember

hahaha Betty you sound like me! I haven't washed my hair in a week either. I just keep giving it a blast with dry shampoo and putting it in a ponytail. My hair takes about an hour to dry after washing because I've got a huge mane of extensions haven't I! 

I am about to slap Mark silly honestly, the boy just had no clue of what I am going through emotionally. He thinks this whole thing is a walk in the park for me... he must do anyway if he isn't willing to follow my advice. I was going to mention to him this morning that it's probably not the best idea that he drinks anyway because he will need to inject me in the evening and I am not letting him near me with a needle after a few pints!! 

Where the fuck is my period by the way? I am stressing out and I know I shouldn't be because it's not going to make it arrive any faster but I'm panicking. I don't know about Mark but I could do with a friggin pint!! 

Have you got a date for your 20wk scan Betty?

xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is well today?

I've been doing some research into my cycles this morning because my period still isn't here and today is CD31... I've gone right back over the last 12 months through the thread to see what CD my period has started on and here's the results from last Sept onwards

CD32 Sept 14
CD28
CD32
CD29
CD30
CD31
CD28
CD27
CD32
CD29
CD31 - July 15

Seems that my cycles aren't as regular as I thought they were. No cramping or anything.. it's getting me down now. 

Made cakes with Evie last night as I'm sure you will have seen on FB. I promised I would take her to the park after work but it was pissing down so we went to Asda instead and got some cake mix, my kitchen was a shit hole but she enjoyed herself and that's the main thing! 

I have a child free night tonight, Evie is sleeping over at my mum and dads so it's a takeaway and chill night. I would normally include a glass of wine but that's off the cards! I was desperate to buy a bottle in the asda last night but I refrained! Hope you're proud of me girls haha 

xx


----------



## ab75

Well done for not buying wine!!!! :rofl: Sorry Mark is being an arse about having a few pints. Hope you manage to talk some sense into him!!

Frisky, hope your mouth is better.
I agree that your sis is being too soft on her man. She can't live with never letting him out of her sight. And what a dick for doing it just b4 their ivf appointment then having to cancel it!!

Betty,glad to hear all is well. You deserve to have a sofa day :hugs:

Frazer has been waking at 5am every day. Think he has an inbuilt alarm!!
I'm going to sit and watch Jeremy Kyle :rofl: Girls are at nursery and Frazer is sleeping xx


----------



## tinadecember

Mark loves Jeremy Kyle, I just think it's the funniest thing to have ever been on TV! 

I think you should put some whisky in with frazers bottle haha, god do I remember those constant 5am wake ups! Evie went through that phase for a while, he will soon grow out of it! 

xx


----------



## ab75

I've not watched it for years lol. Usually makes me mad!!

Still breastfeeding,maybe I should go on the vodka :rofl: see if that helps xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies!

I am happy today, BECAUSE IT IS OFFICIALLY CD1!!! 

Was starting to get really down last night because my boobs were still super sore and I couldn't see my period arriving. Woke up this morning and my boobs aren't sore at all and I am spotting woopiieeee! 

Gonna call the hospital at about 10am and I assume I will go in for my baseline scan and start injections on Saturday. 

Oh my god by the way, having a psychic moment so I must tell you. Just listening to radio 1 and I was thinking "I haven't heard Jealous by Nick Jonas for ages" then it has just come on! I have almost spat out my tea, and choked at the same time. 

Think I may put the lottery on for tomorrow... 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina, share your lotto winnings with us please :) 

Woooohoooo to period arriving! Now there's a sentence I never thought I'd say to you! Haha...so it all begins now hey? Hope mark stays away from the beer this weekend, it's bank holiday isn't it? Hopefully the weather will be shit, I don't know what it is, but the sun makes you want to drink more! Haha 

Ab, ewww to the 5am wake ups, Oscar has done those a few times and it's a killer, throws you off for the rest of the day. Oscar wakes at 6.30. He was poorly the other night, had a high temp, just slept most the day, not himself at all. He's teething quite alot, so I think it could be related to that. 
Talking of teeth, my mouth is healing, still sore though. Tina, did you get white spots on your teeth when you got yours removed? I've been reading they can stain quite badly? So ill have lovely nice straight teeth, but all stained? Haha marvelous x 

Oh my god to Jeremy kyle, I can't stand it, makes me want to have a shower after watching the cranks on there!! 

Well, I messaged my sisters fella. Told him that I think it's wrong that aren't telling mum, that if they are staying there, they need to be honest. I told him he needs to be honest with jems at what he wants. I told him he's broke her heart and if she's taken him back, he better mend it. 
Of course my sister went mad at me. They still aren't telling my mum. I told them both that I'm not happy being involved as now I'm lying to mum, which I don't like. 
So, I've done my bit....She's been very silly. It'll soon cause problems.... Of course he's all sorry now, but soon enough, he's gonna want to go out with his mates and when that happens, Jemma will be in bits and all this will be thrown back in his face. 

It's out of my hands now, maybe it will work out, we will see xx


----------



## tinadecember

The weather is going to be shitty actually, raining all weekend! 

I've called the hospital and I've got my baseline scan on Saturday morning at 8.45, all being well then I will start injecting on Saturday night. Mark knows this now and has agreed not to drink, he has to help with my first injection. I can't do it alone! So he has said he will drive. 

I'm so excited, but massively fucking anxious about the baseline scan. If cysts are found then I've heard that they will cancel/postpone the IVF until the cysts are gone. I've had cysts before so I am pooing one :( I'm just hoping all is fine. Can't handle another set back, and if we couldn't go ahead we wouldn't be able to do it again until after christmas because I'd end up being too early to fly. 

TRY TO STAY POSITIVE!! this is what I should be telling myself. 

You've done all you can do now with your sister, some people just won't take advice no matter how good it is. She is obviously too much in love with him to listen to anyone else. It seems like he is her world and she can't imagine him not in it. I wouldn't personally be carrying on a relationship with him but each to their own! 

What are you going to do regarding your mum? Are you going to keep quiet or have a word with her? 

I can't remember if I had spots on my teeth or not because I had them bleached in the same appointment that the braces came off. We were in a rush because I was getting married a few days later so it was all kind of done in one appointment. Would you get yours bleached afterwards? That way if there is any marks they're gonna be covered xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina!!!! Yeeeeyyyyyyyyy! So happy the witch finally arrived and you can get this ivf party started!!!!! Fingers crossed your scan goes well so you can start having your bum pricked every night, lol!!!! I'm also happy mark saw sense and is giving up on the beers......
Frisky, I would have done exactly what you did with your sis, when your mum finds out (which she will eventually) will she go mad with you not telling her??? I know my mam would! I hope it all works out but as you said, you have done all you can now.... Hope your mouth is getting better, nothing worse than mouth pains! :( 
AB, well done for bFing for so long! How have you found it??? I don think I could give up wine for that long (God that sounds terrible doesn't it!!!!) 
I have had my midwife app and all is looking well, bloods all fine, I'm not in consultant care anymore..... So next app is on 29th sep for my 20 week scan, eeeeeek!!! I still can't believe I'm pregnant! It seems like a dream! Xxx


----------



## ab75

Yay for cd1 :happydance:

Frisky,I couldn't have let it lie either.

That's great news Betty. Any inclination to what you are having?? Does Viv know you are pregnant ?

I breastfed both girls too (Zoe self weaned at 11 months,Zara was about 18 months but I had to go cold turkey on her as she was waking every 30-60 mins just wanting me). I do miss my vodka on a Saturday lol but it's not a long time out of my life. I'll get back to my drunken sat nights soon enough xx


----------



## friskyfish

Omg Betty, can't belive you will be halfway through your pregnancy at the end of next month ! It's scary how fast time goes. Have you felt any movements or flutters yet?? Are you going to find out the sex?? 

Wow ab , hats off to you on the breastfeeding!! I did Joe for 8 months...but only managed 7 weeks with Oscar. Strange to think he will be able to drink whole milk in a few weeks, it'll be alot cheaper too haha xx 

Tina, your bound to worry about the cysts, it's literally out of your hands now though. Lots of positive thoughts go out to you. Glad Mark has seen the light & decided to drive! 

As for me telling my mum....I'm going to leave it for now, as Jemma did say she would tell her in her own time. But if they keep coming up here and taking the piss, I'll just say 'it's either me who tells her or you' . My mum rang me earlier saying she thinks Jem and Mark are having problems with marks mum, hence them staying here so often......I was dying to tell her, but I need to give Jemma a bit of time to do it. She's acting as though nothing has happened, which worries me as I know she's just going to explode one night. She's trying to hold it together. Its sad really. 

Got a Hendo on Saturday night, at my friends house. Naked butlers and all that jazz! Haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, I can't believe you will be 20 weeks at the end of Sept! It's flying by don't you think? We still need a bump picture lady! Get posting pleasseeeee :) :) 

Frisky, I am kinda very jealous about the naked butler hen party. I was secretly hoping that the girls would've got me a stripper/naked butler for my hen and it never happened! No nakedness at all, gutted :( 

AB, hats off to you with the breastfeeding! I didn't even do 1 day with Evie. I did try but I don't think I produced any milk at all so I just went on to bottle feeding and she has turned out just fine. I think I would do the same if we are lucky enough to have another.

Had a terrible nights sleep last night, stupid period cramps kept me awake on and off. I feel a little drugged up this morning I've taken that much meds to keep the cramps away whilst I'm at work! 
One more day to go until our scan eeeek! Crossing my fingers tightly that everything is okay to proceed with the injections. I've been working out some dates, thinking optimistically and getting ahead of myself but I can't help it. If this does work then my due date would be 26th May and I'd be exactly 17 weeks to the day pregnant when I go on my holidays. ARGGGGHHH canny cope with the feelings of being up and down! 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Tina, sorry you had a shit nights sleep. Hope your cramping has eased off a bit. You must have so much going on in your head too with everything! I think it's perfectly normal to get ahead with yourself, we would all probably be exactly the same in your situation. What time is your scan?? 

Just finished off Joes school uniform, footie boots!! Secondary school has skinted me!! But at least I've got everything now . Can't belive my little man starts high school on Tuesday! ! How the fuck has that happened?? Haha 

My sister text me earlier, she's been to the doctors, they say she's very depressed...No shit!! 
She suffers from it anyway, even more so with her infertility. So this has tipped her right over the edge. 
I'm worried . .She's just blocking it all out and acting as if nothing has happened. It's weird . I told her again to tell mum and she just ignored me and spoke about something else. 

Just bought a contouring kit today , has anyone actually tried doing this?? Gonna have a play later. If I don't end up with a sculpted face like Kim kardashian , I'm asking for a refund !! Haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

Urrghhh , I've woken up today and my mouth on the right, the lower gum is all swollen where the infection was. My antibiotics have ended, but I think I'm going to need more, but cant get there till Tuesday now. I'm not going to the hen party tonight , really don't feel up to it with my mouth like this. She's not a close friend , she's more of a friend of a friend. She won't miss my presence. Xx 

Seen one bum, youv'e seen them all! Haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, good luck with the scan ! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I had my baseline this morning and all went well! I was sure that he had found something because the scan took ages and he kept printing pictures off! 

Turns out he was printing off pictures of my follicles. He wants me to lower the dose of merional from 3 capsules to 2 because my left ovary has 24 follicles! He is concerned that I might over stimulate if I start on 3 so I've got another scan on Wednesday to check how I'm reacting. He said I will definitely react well though which i guess is a good thing! Just hope I don't over stim. My first injection is tonight yeyyyy!!! 

I've just been shopping for a school coat for Evie and now I'm in the maccies stuffing my face! I'll never learn haha 

Frisky do you think your sister is staying with her fella because she's desperate for a baby? I do feel terribly sorry for her.. What a situation to be in, especially if she suffers with depression too the poor soul :( 

Who's watching X factor tonight? I'm well excited! 

Xx


----------



## ab75

Yaaaaaaayyyyy Tina. That's great that everything is ok. You're gonna end up with twins!!

I need to get the girls their winter coats but haven't seen any that I like yet.
I'll be watching X factor,dh isn't too chuffed but he's just opened a bottle of wine so by 8pm he'll not be giving a shit what we watch :rofl:


Sorry you're not feeling well Frisky and are missing the hen do xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies. 

Tina, how did injection go?? Great news on the scan, imagine if you got twins!! Haha 
Everyone needs a maccies now & again! I love maccies chips when I'm hungover..chips and a cheeseburger! Mmmmmmm 

Ab, haha to the wine & xfactor comment. I didn't watch it, but saw loads of people saying stuff on Facebook about cheryl coles weight loss?? Is she that skinny now ? There was nothing of her in the first place. 

Well so much for tonight. I've stayed in and Aarons gone out! Hes still not home. . One of the lads is having drinks at his as all the girls are on the hen do (bar me) so hes gone there. I kinda wish I had gone now, but I'm also ok I haven't. I'm not 100% and I really can't deal with a horrific 5 day hangover when I've got Joe starting school on Tuesday. 
As for my sister , yes it's sad. I think she is so desperate for a baby. But in the same breath I'm angry & think she is letting herself down by staying with him. They have enough problems now as it is. Add on the pressure of IVF & the emotional rollercoaster that will be, I don't think either of them is ready. He certainly isn't. 

I got Joe a telescope for Xmas...a bloody good one. Not used it yet. So tonight we attempt to drag it downstairs. Nearly knocked the tripod off as I smashed it into the door. Then Oscar decides to choose the moment I'm lugging it down the stairs, to wake up crying!! We finally get it into the garden, made hot chocolates and sausages and sat outside. Beautiful full moon....Go to set it up and a big fat ******* of a cloud covers it up!! 
When the cloud finally moves, I cannot see bugger all through the thing! I can't do it...surely I've not been sold a dodgy telescope? So frustrating! The cloud came back, so we just gave up and came in. 
Will try again tomorrow. 

I'm just watching telly in bed, I can't sleep when Aarons out. 
What's everyone up to tomorrow? 

Saw some pics of Edinburgh in Canada, looks like they are having a good time xx


----------



## ab75

Yeah Cheryl looks very skinny,not nice imo.
Good luck with the telescope tomorrow night.

Hope the injection went well Tina and that Mark managed to do it for you. (the injection lol)

Frazer has decided to be wide awake! dh has had a few kicks and prods as he is snoring. I just want to be asleep!!


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no, poor you ab. Hope you have managed to get a few hours. 
Oscar had a bad night last night sleep wise , he is teething. I'm knackered .. Az got in around 2am & was trying to get it on with me, stinking of beer! Ewwww needles to say he didn't get his wicked way, he was asleep in 2 minute's always , so would have been pointless! Hahaha xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hahaha what is it with men turning into super horns when they've had a beer? Mark is the same! Then in the same breath as asking he is fast asleep! 

Shitty news about the telescope! It sounded like it would've been a fab evening too! Sausages and hot choccy yummmaaaayyy! Didn't it come with an instruction manual? Sounds like you was sold a dodgy one! 

AB, hope you managed to get a little sleep last night. Mark pretends to be a heavy sleeper I swear! If Evie wakes in the night I am always the one to jump out of bed because I'm a really light sleeper whilst lazy arse is snoring away next to me! He must think I'm fucking stupid haha
As for Cheryl Cole... She looks like a bag head! Her heads massively too big for her body now. She needs to eat a good maccies! 

My injection went well.. When we finally got it in (story of my life haha) mark was shaking and I couldn't stop giggling so not a good combination really! When he finally managed it though I didn't feel a thing! But it does sting afterwards for about an hour. First one down, the rest will be easy peasy! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Hope you're all having a fab bank holiday weekend!! We have had a hectic one but it's been so much fun!!! I was off work on Friday so spent the day with my cousin who is now 39 weeks pregnant and about to pop!!! Saturday I hosted one of my best friends baby shower which was so lovely (surrounded by baby mamas!!!!) and yesterday it was the towns raft race, Chris and his mates go in it every year, you have to make your own boat, dress up and have a race in the sea, they were all pissed and came second last!!! It was funny to watch! I'm shattered so looking forward to a relaxing day today :) :)

Tina.... Great news your scan went well and injections have started, eeeeeek!!! It's all happening so quick now!!! I can't believe it.... Have you ever read 'inconceivable ' by Ben Elton? It's very funny! Your injection story reminded me of that book.... Hopefully it will get easier now! 
Frisky.... I can't believe your mouth is still so sore, is that normal??? You will have to get yourself back to the docs (or dentist) tmrw to see if you need more antibiotics. So will this be joes first year at secindary school? Jeez, how you feeling about that? Viv starts reception on Wednesday, I'm gutted!!!
AB, 18 months breastfeeding! Wow! You deserve a medal, I did 4 weeks with viv and it was the hardest thing I've ever done, it did not work out at all! Not sure what I'm going to do with this one???? Prob try breastfeeding and see how I get on! 
I'm 16+2 at the minute so it does seem to be flying by.... I am just focusing on getting to 20 weeks at the minute... Have a small bump which gets bigger as the day goes by, not sure how big I was with viv at this point!! Determined not to put on 4.5 stone this time tho! God I was HUGE with Viv. Will post bump pic later girls.... Have a good bank holiday Monday xxxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! 

Betty sounds like you've had a crazy few days! I saw the pictures of the raft race on FB, it looked fabulous!! I always thought viv was the same age as Evie for some reason but she's a year younger. It's such a big thing both as a parent and a child when your LO starts reception. I cried my eyes out leaving her because she was so scared :( but before you know it they love being there! 

Frisky how are you feeling today? Hope your mouth is behaving itself more than yesterday! 

Had my 2nd injection last night and it was worse than the first one. Don't know what mark did differently but it hurt and bled :( no side effects as yet.. I've heard you can end up with major bloating but so far so good. 

We're on our way to Blackpool Zoo! Decided to take Evie out for the day since it's back to reality tomorrow! Just hope the rain holds off for us 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no tina, back to reality indeed!!! I'm really miserable today! Im going to have to start setting my alarm on a morning!!! Ha, first world problems!!! 
You poor thing, did mark hit the wrong spot??? How many days do you have to have this injection? Can you believe all the men have to do is have a little 'fiddle' in a cup! It's not fair really! Yes, viv is 4, she will be 5 in April. She is not bothered one way or the other about school, she is pretty easy going. It's me that's going to find it hard! Ugh, my baby is growing up way to fast :( :(
I'm sat on my sofa in a food coma after eating the biggest fish n chips... Such a fatty!!! X


----------



## tinadecember

You have an excuse for eating junk food though! You can blame it on the baby haha. Me though, I'm just a greedy bitch and I like all the foods that are bad for me! 

We do these injections for around 9-12 days. It all depends how my body responds to the meds. I'll be having 2 a day in the next few days.. One to stimulate my ovaries and one to stop ovulation happening early. 

We had a great day at the zoo. The weather stayed sunny and then it poured down on the way home! Evie slept all the way home too so I'll be in for a late night tonight! FML 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Feeling on a downer tonight ladies 

Seriously considering coming off Facebook because I'm sick to death of fucking pregnancy announcements!!!! Not you Betty by the way hahaha.. You know how I feel regarding you being preggers and it's the best news ever ever. Everyone just seems to be getting pregnant at the drop of a hat. Marks cousin had her baby today and you'd think now that marks mum knows we have been struggling for 2 years that she would think twice before talking about babies around me but no.. First thing she says when I walk through the door "Claire's had her baby boy this morning!! Baby jack, 8lb7" I just felt like screaming "I DON'T CARE!!!!!!!" Why does infertility turn you into a horrible person? I sure feel like one anyway. I can't even bring myself to congratulate my friend on her pregnancy announcement because it should be me!! 

Sorry girls.. If I don't get it off my chest to you lot then I'll only end up on the phone crying to my mum.. For the 2nd time today. 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no tina!!!! I totally understand and have been there, when my cousin (who is basically like my sister) announced her pregnany I burst into tears and was so miserable for weeks it was awful! I felt guilty for feeling that way but I just couldn't understand why it wasn't happening for me :( :( such sad and horrible times. Your time will come I just know it!!!! It's a rough storm you're riding at the minute but soon you will have that long awaited BFP.... Please rant away! That's what we are here for and remember, you're hormones are going to be heightened from the meds, we are all here for you..... Sending you lots of love and big :hug: xxxxxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies. Tina, big hugs. Go easy on yourself. And yes, read inconceivable. It'll give you giggle material for your jabs anyway. Frisky, your sister just needs to know you're there for her. Then when she's ready to make a hard step she'll know you're in her court. I had a similar thing with an aunt. We all knew her husband was a scum bag and she stayed through thick and thin. Eventually she woke up and decided she wanted a happier life. Kicked him out went onto a good relationship, foster son, life is good. If you fall out with your sister though she'll just feel more scared and alone. 
Feel you on the early mornings ab. Suckerous! We're travelling at the moment. In Vancouver. We've done 2 long ass flights and 4 epic car journeys so far. I'm shattered and jetlagged babies are no fun!
Betty, you seem really busy. Take it easy and enjoy the junk food while you have someone else to blame it on!


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks girls, I feel like all I am doing lately is getting on a downer and I don't want to feel that way but like you said Betty everything is heightened because of the meds so I kinda can't control it really. 

Slept terribly for the last 2 nights as well so that's likely not helping. Not due to the fact that I don't want to sleep but because I can't :( I've had a little look on master google this morning and insomnia is a common side effect when taking any fertility drug. I'm so tired. Been waking up between 12 and 1 for 2 nights after struggling to fall asleep anyway and then just not being able to doze off again. 

I've got another appointment at the hospital at 11 for my next scan to see how my follies are growing! Quite excited actually :D :D

Edinburgh, sorry that you're suffering with jetlag and lack of sleep. Are you having a fun time out there apart from the sleepiness? 

Betty, has viv started school now? How did her first day go??

xx


----------



## ab75

How did your appointment go Tina?

will catch up properly later,doing a mountain of ironing! !


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello Edinburgh!!! How are you my lovely??? Other than the jet lag bubbas how is your holiday??? Hope you're having a nice time.... When are you heading home??? 
Tina.... How did the scan go today???? Keep us posted!!! 
AB, can you please come and do my ironing???? I'm rubbish, I just leave it until I need something :( 
It was viviennes first day at school today, she skipped in no problem and really enjoyed it, she is such a good little girl :) im so bloody proud of her!!! I'm off to bed, I'm still suffering horrendous migraines and there is nothing I can do about it :( :( paracetamol don't touch it... I have had an ice pack on my head and I have some eye patches that I'm about to use.... Hopefully I will sleep it off but I'm hoping they will go soon.... Nite ladies xxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry ladies, just popped on to say hi, will catch up on posts tomorrow. I've had Joe throwing up over the past 24 hours he's been in bed all day. I'm praying he's better for the morning as its high school day!! 
Hope your all ok....Betty, hope viv enjoyed her first day. 
Catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hope Joe feels better soon frisky. Tummy bugs are just the worst! 
Tina it's awful you cant sleep. Like you need any more of a challenge at the moment. 
I liked For Head betty for pregnancy headaches. Drink lots of water. It sucks. Got to go Leo has a strop on &#128521;


----------



## Edinburgh

Leo's gums are bothering him. He keeps waking himself up knocking his dummy out to get his fists in his mouth. I have to feed him into a coma to get him into bed at night. Takes about 90 mins by which point the evening is over. 
Canada is beautiful. Vancouver has had a four month drought that ended the day we arrived though and it's been raining ever since. You couldn't make this stuff up! Mia is living all the attention and it's great having so many people to play with her. I'm kinda rellied out though peeps. I miss my own house and being able to eat what I want when I want! Also, I'm a neat freak and my mother in laws house is just grotty! It's really bugging me. Everything I touch is just ganto and Leo just perpetually has dog hair on his face and dummy. God, listen to me. #firstworldproblems... I know. Anyhow, we had a lovely time at the science centre today and hopefully the sun will come out Saturday! Night x


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!

Edinburgh, I was just looking at the pictures of the science museum. Looks like you all had a great time! I'd love to take Evie to something like that, she loves dinosaurs <3 Anyone know of where there's a science museum? 

Betty, the only thing I take for migraines that I find that works is high strength ibuprofen but I don't think it's advisable during pregnancy :( And I REALLY sympathise with you. I suffer with migraines and there is nothing worse, I end up vomitting and being confined to a dark room all day until it passes. Sleep can help too! 
I saw little viv on FB yesterday, ahhh she is so bloody gorgeous!!! I'm glad that she had a great first day. Evie had her first day in year 1 and I couldn't get any pictures because I start work at 6am. I wanted to do her hair all pretty for her first day in school :( I hate these shifts

AB, the way you iron everything! ironing is my worst household chore... I tend to iron as I wear because I don't think I'd have the patience to stand and iron everything only for Mark to throw it back on the floor anyway! 

Frisky, how's Joe bearing up this morning? Hope he is well enough to go to his first day in high school! and how's your mouth? Has it calmed down a bit now?

My appointment went well yesterday. My womb lining was 8.1 after 4 days of stimming and ideally they would like it to be 9 by egg retrieval. I have 17 follicles, 1 at 14mm, 6 at 10.5mm and some smaller ones. They need to reach between 18-20mm in an ideal world to be perfect sized and to make great embryos so we are getting there! Follicles grow between 1-2mm per day so by Monday when I have my next scan the 14mm ones should be around 19mm and the 10.5mm ones should be at least 15mm or even more depending on how they react to the rest of the stimming. Sorry I bet I've baffled your heads with all the measurements there but the important thing is that things are moving in the right direction!! 

I started my next lot of injections yesterday too. They're called cetrotide and they stop ovulation happening early. It was definitely more harsh than the stimming injection. It bled quite a bit and left a bruise, and I've about 6 more to take so I'll have a lovely purple belly by the end of it! 

Starting to feel some side effects now as well. Suffering with nausea and cramping which are both to be expected but I'm plodding on with it! 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi everyone happy weekend! Whoooop!!!! 

Tina, your follicles sound 'juicy'!!!! That's great! When is egg retrieval my lovely??? How you feeling now??? Still quite emotional??

Frisky, did joe manage to enjoy his first day??? Hope his sickness was just a 24 hour thing..... 

My cousin had her baby girl yesterday!!! On my grandmas birthday too which is just so lovely, she must have been looking down on her! We are going to see her today and I can't wait although I think I will burst into tears, I'm so bloody hormonal!!! Had the midwife round yesterday, I have a really bad infection down below :( I've been given a pessary and cream but I can barely sit down it's that bad! IDo it hasn't eased by Monday I have to go and have swabs taken.... At least it's taken my mind off my migraines!!! :) :) 
Me and Chris are going car shopping today, whoop! We have had the same car for 10 years and it's a proper banger now and all bashes up from us living in London, I've never had a brand new car before so I'm rather excited!!! 

Have a good weekend girls xxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahh Betty I feel for you! It was only a couple of months ago that I too had a bad infection down there and it's bloody awful! I ended up having the tablet and that was the only thing that cleared it up. 

I saw your cousins baby on Facebook.. What a little stunner! Gorgeous baby <3 

Did you end up getting a car? 

I'm okay, on day 8 of stimming and having side effects now from the meds. I've got constant cramps and feel like I can't handle any more injections or else my ovaries are going to explode out of my vagina haha! Tonnes of EWCM like the niagra falls and just general grumpiness. 
Next step is my last scan on Monday and all being well then egg retrieval should be planned for Wednesday ish eeeeek!! I'm super excited but pooing one too, I have to be put asleep for the procedure and I'm terrified of it xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

just to update - I'm going to my final scan this morning! I've completed 9 days of stimming and preparing my little womb for the arrival of an embryo and with any luck I will get a date today for egg collection.

Can't believe how quick it is all flying over! 

I have been in 2 minds about what to do about testing when the time arrives. Before embryo transfer I have to have a shot of HCG to finalise the process and turn my womb into a "5 star hotel" (the doctor actually said this!) HCG is the pregnancy hormone as I'm sure you're all aware so after the embryo transfer I would still get a positive on a pregnancy test for a few days afterwards.

I was speaking to some ladies on the assisted conception forum who have been through IVF and their advice was to buy cheapies and test from the embryo transfer day. That way I should see the pregnancy tests gradually get lighter as the HCG leaves my system and then get darker again if the embryo implants. I think I'd rather do this than test 5 or 6 days in and it be positive and then wondering is it positive because of the shot or because I am actually preggers. So I have ordered loads of cheapies off amazon and 2 first response tests for around official testing day. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend! It's been very quiet the last few days, where is everyone hiding?

xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck Tina.
I know a few ladies who test out the trigger. Hopefully it will go super dark again for you :hugs:


----------



## Bettyt63

Eeeeeek tina!!! Wow, that's rather exciting! So did you get a date for egg collection???? I can't believe how quick the process is.... How are you feeling now??? I think it's a good idea to test the trigger out, that was you will not be second guessing a bfp when AF is due! Wow! This is all pretty exciting! :) :) 
Sorry for being AWOL but I spent the whole bloody weekend looking for a car and this was made even harder by the stupid bloody car salesmen that just like to confuse you in the process! Seriously, it was easier buying my house!!! We have hopefully managed to buy one, Chris is just over at the showroom now finalising all the paper work (I couldn't face another trip over there!!!) my first new car!!! Whoop :) 
I'm working full time this week and seriously I'm over it already and it's only Monday! I got a bloody £50 parking fine too, grrrrrrrrrrr! I have a permit but there are not enough staff spaces in the hospital so we get told to park on the double red lines if we can't get parked in the car parks. So that's what I did today and got a ticket! I'm hoping I can appeal as there is normally about 200 cars parked everyday along the double Reds and I seemed to be the only one with a bloody ticket! Ugh!!! 
Xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Eurgh, traffic wardens piss me off!!! It's like they go out in the world precisely to just piss people off! No need for it 

What car did you get?? I just got my new car, there's no better feeling! That lovely new car smell and everywhere is clean and sparkly! Doesn't last long though haha. I've had mine for about 2 weeks and there's been a food ban in there... Until today when Evie sneaked a packet of cheese and onion in! 

Yes I got a date for egg collection! It shall be happening on Thursday morning at 8.00am. I have to be at the hospital for 7.30 where I assume they will gown me up in one of those horrific things that show your arse to the entire hospital and get me ready to be put to sleep. Gotta admit.. I am crapping myself! This is the scariest part for me, I hate being put to sleep. 

My scan went great! My lining had increased from 8.1mm to 11.2 which the nurse said was nice and thick. She was also happy to how I've responded to the meds. I have 17 follicles on my left ovary which I though as much because it's been throbbing!! And 8 on my right. Seems like my left ovary is the dominant one. So we have lots to play with! Just got 2 more injections and then the trigger and we are ready to go! 

Frisky, how was joes first day in high school?? 

AB, how are you enjoying some alone time with frazer? 

Xx


----------



## ab75

:happydance: Tina that's great news. So exciting. Are you hoping for twins or will you go through the embryo transfer again in the future or do you just want one more pregnancy???

I'm so excited for you.

Betty :hugs: traffic wardens think they are god lol. You'll probably be able to appeal it.
How's you and bump?
bump pic plz ??!!??

Hope Joe is liking school Frisky.

I'm really enjoying mummy and Frazer time. We go to his swimming lesson on a Monday and a baby/toddler group on a Tuesday. He usually has a nap in the mornings too so I get some time to myself to chill a bit which is good. I don't even feel guilty about sitting on my arse and doing nothing for an hour.
My new employer received my references today so hopefully I'll get a start date soon. Hoping that my time off sick when I was pregnant doesn't go against me. Shouldn't though as it was pregnancy related xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Eeeeek!!! Tina!! That's fab! Don't worry about being put under, just think that when you wake up all your juicy eggs are ready to be fertilised! How exciting! Have they said why they are putting you to sleep for the process??? Are you taking some time off work for all this?? When do they put the eggs back in?? 
What car did you get tina??? We have got a Ford Kuga Titanium... I won't dare drive it!!! :) we pick it up late next week....
AB, oh your time with frazer sounds so lovely!!! Don't ever feel guilty for sitting on your arse!! Enjoy while you can! What hours will you be doing at your new job and what will you do for childcare?? Why would your sickness go against you?? I really wish we didn't have to work, I could quite easy be a lady of leisure!!! :) 

Will post a bump pic but excuse my fat mamma pants! I have been taking a pic every week since I found out. It's still so unreal to me!!! X


----------



## Bettyt63

17 weeks baby bump :happydance:


----------



## friskyfish

Ladies I've missed you x 
Sorry for not being here, had a crazy few days. Joe loved his first day, I cried the night before but actually didn't on the day. Think I did all my crying when he left primary. Will see how he is at the end of his first full week! Haha 

Edinburgh, hope your having a fab time regardless of the rain! As if the drought ended as you got there! Haha Your pics look fab. 

Ab, exciting news on the job front. I'm sure they won't mention you being off sick when pregnant, ridiculous if they do. Swimming with Frazer sounds lovely. I need to take Oscar more, just havent had chance as he's always got a cough or cold. Another cold has started today. 
Big praise to you for ironing. I hate to iron, I'm shit at it....I swear to god, I'm the worst wife ever. I only iron if I really need to! Haha 

Tina, whoaaa... Too much is happening and so quickly. Sounds like your responding well to the treatment. You must be so excited and nervous!! I agree with doing the cheap tests each day...rather than waiting having everything depending on it. When is egg retrieval? It really is amazing. Your bound to have mixed emotions, please rant to us, we're all here for you. 

Betty, you're tiny!! Haha Your slimmer than me and I'm not prefers. That's the most beautiful neatest bump I've ever seen! 
Viv looked so cute in her uniform, how is she? 

Well I went to an access course presentation today. They basically told me I can't do it without my science and maths gcse. So I got sent to see the science teacher for what I thought was a chat. Got in the room, he hands me a paper and says "Here's the assessment, you have half an hour to complete all the questions!! " Haaaaaaaahaaa so I had to sit and do a frikking science test!! I did it though, got enough right. So I start my gcse science on Friday and my maths on the Wednesday. 
I must be mental!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, fat momma pants haha! you look amazing! How do you still manage to look amazing with wild hair and "fat momma pants"?? You're so tiny, looking gorgeous my dear! Can't wait to see the progress as the weeks go on. Have you felt any flutters yet? 

AB, I don't blame you for not feeling guilty about having an hour off whilst frazer naps! I used to love getting Evie to sleep on the couch then making a sandwich and a brew and relaxing for an hour. It's no easy job being a parent to a little one, we can all back you up on that front! 
I agree with the girls though, no way can they hold pregnancy sickness against you! Sending you tonnes of luck on the job front.

Frisky, does it feel bonkers that you're re-sitting GCSEs?!?! Good for you though lady for getting back out there and persuing what you want to do in life. :D :D I love nothing more than a strong woman who knows what she wants and you are definitely that! Sorry to hear that Oscar is sick again :( Evie used to get sick constantly until she was about 3, I used to worry myself sick thinking there was something really wrong because she was sick so much but turns out her immune system just needed to get stronger! 

1 more injection to go now girls, I take my trigger shot at 8pm tonight and then I've got a whole day of no injections tomorrow :D :D 

As for my future plans... I will be having 1 embryo implanted back in. The consultant I am under refuses to implant any more than that because I've been pregnant twice before and I am still really young in his eyes so he's worried that if he implants 2 embies then both will stick and I will end up with twins. Good to know that he is optimistic that it'll work though! 
Whatever we have left over we will freeze and we plan to have 1 more baby after this one if we are lucky enough to get one! So we plan on using 1 more embryo in a couple of years time to complete our family. We would both like 3 kids and that's our limit! 

Not sure why I have to be put to sleep Betty. I know the process would be painful if I wasn't heavily sedated but it just must be the hospitals policy to be completely out of it for the egg retrieval. 

By the way... I sooooo wanted the kuga!! But I got the Focus Titanium, which is very lovely but I am insanely jealous! The Kuga is beautiful <3 What colour did you get? 

xx


----------



## ab75

Betty you look gorgeous and your bump is super cute.
It's funny seeing pics as I have an image in my head of what I think each of you look like and I'm usually wrong lol.
I feel like a whale compared to you ladies!!!

I will be working shifts that fit round dh's work so at the moment it'll be evenings and weekends so that we don't need childcare. Hoping to get a phone call today.

That's good that your consultant is very hopeful Tina. You will be preggo soon :happydance:

Frisky,Frazer started with a cold yesterday too. And he's teething, I ended up taking him downstairs at 2am and we slept on the couch as I was fed up getting up every half hour!! xx


----------



## friskyfish

I have no idea what a kuga is? I thought it was an older woman who likes younger men? Haha We get out new car in November, can't remember what kind it is though! We get our new kitchen in November too, I'm so excited...detest our kitchen. 

Tina, you must be feeling quite relived that your consultant is so positive, that's great. And how wonderful that you get to freeze an egg for the future.

Ab, Hope Frazer gets better soon. Oscar was up a few times in the night, seems to be very rare he actually sleeps through. 
I don't think I've actually seen a photo of you? Post one! Haha Just to think we have been friends on here for 3 years now, crazy...love you ladies. 

Yes Tina, I think I must be a bit insane to redo my gcse's... But it only takes 8 months. I would just be sat here thinking of doing it and regretting not. I'm really excited at learning again. There are loads of people my age and older doing the same. I did however feel like a granny, queuing up to get into the college! Hahaha xx


----------



## tinadecember

haha I just burst into laughter in the middle of the office reading your Kuga comment frisky! It is a bit like a 4x4. 

AB, I keep forgetting that you have never seen any of us because you don't have a facebook! I second what Frisky said, let's see your beautiful face missus!

Here I am, with Evie.... 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/me%20and%20evie%202_zpsvrj1a4pp.jpg

It is super crazy how long this thread has been going! I don't know what I'd do without you girls and I truly mean that <3 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Please tell me that they are false eyelashes??? 

Gorgeous xx


----------



## tinadecember

I wish they weren't! haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

My god, 3 years we have been on here??? Wow!!! Seriously don't know what I would have done without you girls Over the last 3 years!!!! Love u all xxxxx 

Tina, you always look gorgeous! I can barely get makeup on on a morning!!! My hair is always wild, lol!!!!
Frisky, good for you going back to collage, I bet you love it!!! Sorry that both babies are poorly :( not nice! AB, it's good you won't need childcare, I think that's the hardest thing when going back to work....

Ha frisky! I'm like you with cars! As long as it has 4 wheels and moves I am happy! 

My bump seems small at the mo but I think I was like this with viv and then I woke up one day and I was HUGE!!!! Expecting the same to happen with this one.... I'm totally convinced it's a boy!!!!! 

Tina.... When does mark do his sample or has he already done IT??? It's great you will plan on having another after this one :) we would have loved 3 kids but I don't think I could go through TTC again after this, it's too draining xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oops sorry ladies ... It's only 2 years & 2 months Haha 3 years next July! Xx


----------



## ab75

Congrats on studying Frisky. You're quite right doing that if it gets you the career you want.

I will post a pic.....sometime lol. Most days my hair just gets tied up and I'm not feeling happy with myself these days so I'll take a pic when I lose a bit more weight!! xx


----------



## ab75

Just had a phone call, my references are back and all good. Going for a tour of my work tomorrow evening and getting my badge and rota etc :happydance:


----------



## Bettyt63

Well done ab!!!!! Congrats to you on your new job! Are you looking forward to getting back to work??? :) x


----------



## ab75

Thank you. Yes I'm really looking forward to it. I just hope I'm good at it,totally new to me so I've a lot to learn but that'll be good. Can't wait lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

Woohoo AB!! Congratulations my dear! It'll do you good to get back to work, it's tough leaving our babies but it's good to get back to normality too sometimes! 

You have a lovely neat bump Betty. I remember going to my 20wk scan with Evie thinking I was going to be huge and I was tiny! Are you finding out the sex? 

Mark doze his business in a pot on Thursday morning just before I get put to sleep. He's been abstaining for 3 days so he isn't best pleased lets put it that way haha! 

I have my trigger at 8pm! The final injection I have to endure. Feel like I've conquered something already. Injecting is a massive hurdle in itself and I feel proud to have gone through 17 injections! 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Eeeek tina, how are you feeling my love???? What time are you at the hospital tmrw???
Sending you all the luck in the world, keep us posted when you can xxxxx

AB, what is the new job you are doing and how did your tour go??? When do you start??? 
Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Congratulations ab, how did it go? It's great you have this to look forward to. It is tough leaving babies at home, but it's also good to get stuck into something else apart from being a 'mummy' 

Tina, hows everything? Are you at hospital tomorrow? Keep us posted. Well done on injecting yourself. Ive Been injecting myself 4 times a day for the past 27 years! Although I'm used to it, Belive it or not, I'm still scared of needles, especially when I get my bloods taken! Haha 

How are you feeling Betty? I can't remember if your going to find out the sex at your 20 week scan or not?? How does this pregnancy compare to viv? 

I'm whacked today, worked till late last night, Oscar up at 5. I've been running on auto pilot. Went to a playgroup this morning which was good. One of my friends was there with her little boy and she annoyed me a bit. I was telling her about me going bk to study and my plans. She basically dismissed it, said it was going to be tough, how I must be mad. Really negative about it. Shouldn't let it get to me, but it did. 

Oscar will be 1 next Friday girls. Whhhhaaaaaaaaa :( 
Where has the year gone really?? Xx


----------



## ab75

Ignore your friend frisky,you do what's right for you.

Good luck tomorrow Tina :hugs:

Tour was ok. Job is a support worker for adults with special needs. I met a few of the service users and I didn't have a clue what most of them were saying tbh so hopefully that will get better. I'm working with someone else tomorrow night for 3 hours then on my own with a service user on sat. Shitting myself!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! 

AB, glad your tour went well! Every new job takes some getting used to. You wouldn't be human if you weren't a tiny bit scared. Is it a full time position you're doing or just a few hours a week? 

Frisky, never mind your friend! You do what's right for you, at the end of the day no matter how hard you try you'll always have that one who doesn't support/agree with what you're doing. 
What are you doing for oscars birthday? You're not wrong about time flying! I still remember you finding out you were pregnant with him! 

I'm on the way to the hospital for my egg retrieval now girls. I'm so scared, I get put to sleep at 8am so should have an update by lunch time once I'm awake and functioning normally! 
Fingers crossed that they get lots of juicy eggs!! 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Lots of love & luck to you Tina xxxx 

Glad it went well ab, nothing like throwing you in at the deep end! Haha xx you'll be great x


----------



## ab75

Hope you're recovering now Tina and they got some juicy eggs.

Thanks ladies. I'm contracted for 20 hours a week but can pick up extra shifts if I want/can xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, I'm back home now after my egg retrieval 

We got 8 eggs! I don't know how to feel about it because I've got no idea what is a good number or not. The nurse said she was happy with what we've got because some women can get 30 eggs and end up with OHSS and the eggs not being great quality 

The whole process went great though, I was asleep within seconds and awake half an hour later. I'm in quite a bit of pain though and having some bleeding so I'm feeling all sorry for myself 

Just have to wait on a phone call tomorrow morning now to see if everything has fertilised! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh tina that's great news!!!! Put your feet up today, drink tea, eat chocolate and relax!!!!! Modern medicine is just amazing!!!!

I'm off work today, viv has been up all night with a vomiting bug :( ugh, she always picks up the good bugs! She vomited everywhere so everything has had to be cleaned and washed today, my washer has been on since 10pm last nite..... She seems ok now and just had something to eat so let's hope she keeps it down. The school have told me she can't go in tomorrow either as she has to be 'vomit free' for 48 hours.... Work are not impressed... What can you do though in these situations??? My sickeness record is going to be so bad!!!


----------



## ab75

That's great Tina xx

Hope Viv feels better soon xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, how are you feeling?? Hope your not in too much pain. Fingers crossed for you xx 

Betty, there is literally nothing you can do in these situations. Kiddies come first, hope viv is feeling better. Joe had a bug last week, it's not nice to watch them suffer xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies, how are we all?? 
First science class later today! Eeeeek haha xx 

What's everyone got planned for weekend? Aarons on call, so we won't be able to do much as he normally does have to go out. It's my friends babys first birthday party on Sunday, they have hired a hall out with loads of soft play equipment, a bouncy castle outside and top notch food. They are loaded...poor Oscar isnt even having a party! Haha 
Tina, what was blackpool zoo like? I went years ago with Joe and I thought it was really good. Thinking of going next week for Oscars birthday, Chester zoo is too expensive, it's ridiculous xx 

Fingers crossed for your phonecall this morning lovey xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!! 

Feeling much better this morning, the bleeding has stopped though I still feel like my womb has been in a punch up haha. 

Blackpool zoo was good! They have a sealion show and a parrot show and new baby lion cubs. If you go though I'd advise to take your own food because everything costs a fortune in there! 

Betty, is viv feeling any better? 

I'm just in the hairdressers getting my colour done and extensions tightened. I'm having some well deserved pamper time! 

Haven't heard anything from the hospital as yet... I'm desperate for my phone to ring!!! Haha 

Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina any news?? I'm jealous of your pamper sesh. I'm getting my hair done next week though. Need a top up on the sunbed too! 

Well my science class was ok, people there around my age and one alot older. well hard though, haha... I'm gonna have to really get my head down and concentrate x 
Really feel like having a bloody good drink this weekend but Az is on call. Will have to wait till next weekend, I've asked my mum to sit after our day out to the zoo.....celebrate our first year of being mummy and daddy to Oscar!! (any excuse) xx


----------



## tinadecember

Ahhh glad that your science class went well! I can imagine it won't be easy. Science was never my strong point in school, I was more interested in art and P.E than getting my nerdy head on 

The hospital called... We had 8 eggs to begin with. Out of the 8, 7 of them were suitable for ICSI. 6 out of 7 fertilised so we have 6 beautiful embryos! I'm more than happy with that. 

So my transfer is pencilled in for Tuesday all being well. She asked me to keep my phone on me on Sunday in case they need to transfer after 3 days but she says she can't see that being the case. 

So good news all around!! In just 4 days I'll be pregnant until proven otherwise! 

Xx


----------



## ab75

Eeeeekkkk that's exciting xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my god Tina!!! I'm so excited for you!! How are you feeling about all this? It's bloody amazing really isn't it! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I can't explain how I feel, it's a strange feeling. The IVF journey itself is completely mind consuming and you find yourself focusing every bit of your attention on it. As well as that it's so tough physically on your body, my ovary area is still killing me from egg retrieval and my body feels pregnant because of the trigger shot even though it's not.. So to sum up how I feel, I'm shitting myself in case this doesn't work.. I just want all the injections, pessaries, ultrasounds and medications to be worth it because if I get a negative, I dread to think how I'll react 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

bless you tina! This is such a rollacoaster for you, I can't imagine how you are feeling xxx hope you have managed to enjoy a glass of vino over the weekend!!! :) have you told work that you are going through ivf??? 
We have had a nice weekend, picked up our new car, whoop!!! God I feel so posh it it!!! Viv is all better now, thank God! She picks up bugs so easily!!! I start my new hours at work from tmrw so I will be now having Wednesdays off!! Amazeballs!!!!! 

What has everyone else done this weekend???? Frisky, how are your teeth now??? Did the infection clear up??? Ab, how is frazer? Any better???? Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Evening girls,

I did get 2 glasses of wine in last night haha! I went back and forth over the decision for ages thinking it's bad to have a little drink but my transfer isn't until Tuesday and I haven't touched a drop for a few weeks so a couple of glasses won't do any harm! 

I've been waiting by the phone all day in case the embryologist called wanting me to go in to transfer but I've heard nothing. My embryos are 3 days old today and sometimes they transfer after 3 days if they think they may not survive outside if the body until day 5 but I must have some hardcore little embryos on board! 

2 days to transfer eeeeekkk!! 

I've been babysitting my 18 month old cousin all day so I've not had a minute to do anything! We went to the farm and she was more interested in picking flowers in the grass than looking at the animals haha! Had a great day though 

Ooh Betty get you in your posh car!! I bet it's gorgeous. I love the kugas 

How are you feeling in yourself now? 

Xxx


----------



## ab75

That's soooo exciting Tina!!!

I'd love a Kuga or a Qasqai lol. We've got an 11 plate zafira which is ok,handy for when my in laws visit.
I was working yesterday. Took the kids to McDonald's today and handed my uniform back in yo my old work.
Haven't used any of my annual leave this year since I've been on maternity leave,do any of you know,will I get paid that???


----------



## tinadecember

Morning!

In regards to annual leave AB yes you should definitely get paid that so make sure it's in your final pay packet! 

How are you finding your new job after a few days now? Are you still enjoying it? 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Morning!

Thanks Tina,I thought I would but wasn't sure. That'll be a good pay packet whoop whoop! !

Loving my new job. I know some days will be challenging but that's all part of the fun.

How are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

:D ahh that's great news! I love my job too, I'd hate to be in a position where I dread coming into work. It's good when it can be enjoyable also. 

I'm okay, excited for tomorrow and anxious all rolled into one. I've got a few days off work after the transfer to completely relax. I want to do everything I can for this LO to snuggle in. My mums taking Evie for a few nights, as much as I love her she can be a handful and I want the house to be a de-stress zone!

xx


----------



## ab75

That's good.
Totally understand, I love my 3 to bits but they stress me out sometimes. 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you my dear! It means a lot <3 

Good morning ladies... well not for you Frisky, just seen on FB that you've got the sickness bug :( :( Sending you get well soon wishes. 

Well the day is finally upon us, it's only bloody EMBRYO TRANSFER DAY!!! By 3pm this afternoon I will be officially PUPO. I'm super excited to see how our embryos have grown and wondering if they're going to transfer 1 or 2... Am I crazy if I push for 2? I really want this to work, and if asked what I would want more - twins or no baby at all I'd choose twins in a heartbeat. I need this to be our time now, I can't emotionally go through any more so if that means having 2 snugglers in there then I am prepared for that. 

Evie woke up at 5am this morning! She had a bad dream and it really freaked her out. I was already up for work so she went and got in bed with her dad, which he was super pleased about... honest! 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Lots of luck today. I don't know all the ins and outs but I'd go for twins!! What if they both split though?? Quads, Eeeeekkkk! !!!


----------



## tinadecember

haha AB you've just terrified me!!! 2 I can handle... 4?!?!?!! Who can handle 4 in their right mind haha 

xx


----------



## ab75

:rofl: sorry!! xx


----------



## ab75

Just getting ready for work but wanted to pop in to say hope all went well Tina. 
How many did you go for???


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! 

Well it's official! There's a blastocyst in my uterus!! 

We transferred one blastocyst and so far we've got 1 to freeze. There are 2 more potentially freezable blastocysts but they're still developing so we will know more in a couple of days time 

I'm on some serious rest time now! My mums taken Evie for a few days and I'm not back in work until Monday :) I'm currently lay in bed with some magazines whilst marks making a fuss over me. Ahhh this is the life! 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina tina tina!!!!!! Oh my god!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Let that little eggy get nice and snuggled inside you!!! Wow, it really is amazing isn't it!!! I am wishing you all the luck in the world my lovely.... Keep us posted and look after yourself!! 

Frisky, I also saw you guys have the sickness bug, ugh!!! Feel for you!! Hope it clears up soon xxx

I felt baby kick for the first time today, I have had a smile on my face all day :) :) long may it continue!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps.... AB, how is the new job????? X


----------



## ab75

:happydance: Yay for blastocyst and :happydance: Yay for baby kicks.
You two must be feeling on :cloud9: right now. 

Enjoy the fussing Tina,I really hope that your little blastocyst burrows in deep. When can you start testing????

How far on are you now Betty? Will you be finding out gender?? Sorry if you already said.

Work is good. I'm loving it,got a lot to learn but I'm not "just" a mummy anymore,I've got something else to talk about and I love it xx

Frisky hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... How you feeling today???? 

Ab, I'm so pleased you are loving the new job!!! Its great to be at home with the kids but it's also nice to get yourself back and be able to mix with grown ups xxx

I'm 19 weeks on Saturday... Go for my scan in less than 2 weeks and I'm undecided as to find out the sex... I obviously don't care if it's a boy or girl so it works be nice to have a surprise at the end.... Chris wants to know though and I guess the good thing about finding out is that you can get organised... I think I will decide on the day.... Did everyone else find out what they were having???? X


----------



## tinadecember

Morning, 

I'm a bit of an emotional mess this morning girls. I've had a couple of little cries already and it's not even 10am yet!! I'm just so scared.. The uncertainty is getting to me already. My mums just been to make me breakfast and give me cuddles and I've just unloaded everything on to her. I'm so fortunate to have her by my side. 

As for testing, it definitely won't be for another week at least. Marks going to benidorm on Friday for a stag doo and he's not back until Tuesday so I've promised I'll wait for him so we can test together. 

Betty I'm so delighted for you!!! I remember feeling Evie's first kick and it was the best feeling ever ever! Long may it continue 

We found out what we were having, I'm too impatient not to and I wanted to be prepared but I can understand why people don't also. 

Have you thought of names yet? 

AB I'm overjoyed that you're enjoying your job! You're right, it's great to be a mummy but concentrate on something else too. Long may it continue my dear! 

Xxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies

Tina you're bound to be scared,you've invested a lot into this whole process :hugs:

I didn't find out with Zoe but did with Zara and Frazer. It was nice having the surprise but I like to be organised lol xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies! Sorry for my absence. I literally lost a day of my life yesterday. We went to a kids party on Sunday & half of those who went have had the same thing. 
Oscar started being sick on Monday night about 11pm. Then I followed at around 1am. Honestly, I've never been so sick in my life. I didn't know weather to sit on the toilet or put my head in it. Bad times. I've stopped throwing up now, but my body is acheing & I feel weak, horrible bug xx Anyway, less about me. 

Tina!! Woooohoooo!! How amazing you have a blastocyst in your uterus!! It's no wonder your an emotional wreck. Make the most of resting and make sure that little blastocyst beds in nice & snug! Can't belive in just over a week your gonna test! It seems to have happened so fast xx 

Ab, great your loving the job & your finding something else to talk about other than sleep routines, baby poop etc etc haha xx 

Betty! Yeyyyyy for the first kick, best feeling ever :) 
We found out what we were having with Oscar as I'm too impatient & it was nice to choose a pram, clothes etc. 
However, if I ever got pregnant again, I'd definitely not find out, only because I think the surprise at the end would be wonderful. Let's face it, your never going to get a surprise like that again. It's each to their own xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Tina.... How are you feeling today???? Hope your hormones are settling down.... Take good care of yourself and make sure mark is running around after you!! :) :) 

Frisky, how are you feeling now? Nothing worse than a sickness bug!! Viv had one last week and it's a miracle I didn't catch it as she threw up all over me!!! Oh the joys!

My cousin who had her little girl 2 weeks ago has been admitted into hospital due to a 'serious' infection! They cannot say how she has got it (she ended up with an emergency section) she has to stay in hospital for at least 3 days on IV antibiotics, doesn't sound very good does it!!! Make me want a home birth even more than I did!!! AB, Edinburgh.... Any advice or info you can give me on home births??? I need to start considering my options xxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh god Betty, I hope your cousin is ok?? That's worrying with a new baby to look after too. hope she's on the mend soon. So your really thinking of a home birth?? Wow! Well ill leave ab & Edinburgh to advise you on that one as I'm queen c section! Haha x 

Im up as Joseph now has the bug, he's not stopped being sick. My house feels contaminated! Poor Joe, it's just awful isn't it? Aaron also stated with it last night, hes Been off work today.
It's Oscars birthday today....not sure how I feel, I'm very emotional about the whole thing. Wish I could freeze time and keep him little. 
However, I can't wait for him to get stuck into his presents and cake!! :) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Happy birthday to Oscar!! My god I can't believe he is 1 already, where has the time gone?? 
What did you get him for his birthday in the end? Sorry to hear that you've all been sick :( good thing is though.. There's nobody else to get it now, so with any luck you'll be bug free in a day or so! 

Betty, good on you for considering a home birth! You're braver than I am. I think I'd need to be in a hospital environment to feel safe. 

I'm lay awake in bed at 10 to 4 in the morning. Mark has just left for his 4 nights away in benidorm with the boys. I'm massively jealous!! 
My mums picking me up at about 9 o'clock so I should try get a few more hours in really. 
My aim for today is NOT to cry! I had an awful day of it yesterday. I've been a massive Debbie downer and believing that this can't possibly work. I need to give myself a good slap and buck up my ideas. 

I haven't seen Evie since Tuesday either so that's getting me down, can't wait for cuddles tonight

Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies! We got back from Canada week past Friday and haven't stopped since! Matt's back at uni and I've still got suitcases in my living room (albeit unpacked)!
I think home birth worked well for me betty because I knew I'd feel safe and relaxed but I didn't fixate on it. I tried to go with 'plan for it but accept I might not happen'. If you plan a him birth you can always change your mind and turn up at the hospital but not the other way around. I got two midwives for Leo and I and got to have a shower in my own house after and they made me a cuppa tea. It's the small things! Lol. I don't think I'd have been in such good chip after without the birth pool. It really helped with pain, positioning and I didn't tear despite a previous episiotomy. Cant recommend it enough if you're low risk. I live a stones throw from the hospital so felt comfortable with transfer times if things had got tough. 
Tina I have everything crossed for you dearest. I can't imagine how stressful this must all be but the reward will be amazing I'm sure! 
Frisky, Oscar is so adorable. And so photogenic. I swear Leo frowns everytime I switch on my camera! Face like a crumple zone on a Volvo! Love him to bits though, in spite of it taking an hour of singing and rocking to get him to sleep at night. Grr.
Goodnight lovelies x


----------



## Edinburgh

What's your new job ab? Sorry if I've totally not registered a previous post. Still catching up a bit! Enjoy and good luck anyhoo!


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, thank you my dear for your good luck wishes! I'm the same when it comes to unpacking. I'll have suitcases in my living room for about a month before I feel up to actually sorting them out! 
Have you got any more little holidays planned for this year or are you home for good now?

Marks still away with the stag do, I'm missing him so much. It's very odd being alone, even for 3 days. Think he's having a whale of a time though, he posted on Facebook at 4am this morning so I imagine he will be paying for it today! 

I've got the day to myself today. Evie is off to a christening with her nan. I couldn't bare to go.. Too many new babies and I don't think I'd cope very well. Back to work tomorrow too after my lovely little 5 day break. :(


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Welcome back Edinburgh..... Hope you had a lovely time and the kiddies enjoyed themselves. Is it good to be back in your own home??? I still have stuff unpacked from Cyprus! I'm terrible!!! :) thanks for your home birth advice, I'm certainly going to look into it, just a tad worried about pain but I'm doing yoga and will do another hypnobirthing course. 
My cousin is still in hospital, she has now had 4 different lots of IV antibiotics and she still has an infection, they don't know where it is (I'm guessing internal from the section) she will be in for another few days, I feel so sorry for her :( she is miserable! 

Tina.... How are those hormones doing??? How are you feeling?? What is your plan now with testing??? I bet you can't wait for mark to get home.... 

Frisky, I can't believe Oscar is one already!!! Where has the time gone??? Hope you had a wonderful day with you family xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies, 
Welcome back Edinburgh. Hope you had a fab time & are getting back to normal after jet lag. 
Tina, how are you feeling? Is Mark back yet? When are you testing? Do you feel any different? Sorry for all the questions xx 
Betty, hope your cousin is on the mend. 
Oscar had a lovely birthday, it was all a little overwhelming. We didn't have a party, just went out for dinner on the Friday, then the zoo on Saturday. Was nice, but Joe was sick all the way home. Hopefully now we have all had the bug, it won't come back. I'm unsure if you can carry on passing it to each other. 
We got Oscar a ball pool & some other bits for his birthday. Can't quite belive he is one already. Fastest year of my life xx 

Pissing down here today, roll on holiday xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, 

Well I've been up and down over the past 24 hours. 

I took a test this morning because I couldn't wait any longer. It was 5 days and 12 hours past transfer and I used one of those internet cheapie strips and it came back stark white negative. 
I know I should have used a first response if I was going to test early but I didn't want to waste one because I only have 2. So I've been on a downer all day thinking it hasn't worked. 

Then at 2pm just as I'm leaving work I go to the loo for a wee and I'm surprised to find this when I wipe 

Could this be what I think it is? A tiny bit of hope has just come back 

Sorry for the TMI girls but if I can't share it with you who can I share it with haha! 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/6CD43F36-E8C0-477F-918B-3E59D737BFB9_zpsyldsgssr.jpg

What do you think? 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh Tina, bless you. I would also test early in your position, I wouldn't be able to stop myself. When are you supposed to test? That could be implantation bleed? Fingers crossed it is! Have you had anything like this before? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm not supposed to test until Saturday but is done well to go 5 days without testing! 

I've NEVER bled between periods so crossing my fingers tightly xxx


----------



## ab75

Will catch up properly later but looks like implantation bleeding xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina!!!! If you test on Saturday how many days passed transfer will you be???? That looks like implantation bleed to me! You have done well to last this long without testing! We all would have tested straight away, lol!!!! 
I'm keeping everything crossed for you! You deserve this bfp so much!!!! :dust:

How is everyone else??? How is the job AB??? 
Frisky, what's going on with you? I saw FB earlier, who has been pissing you off love???


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Damm me & my terrible language fb outbursts!! X We got a phonecall off our housing people today, that a complaint has been made against Joe. They complained ages ago because he was playing football on the street and climbing trees in the field. Not just Joe, other kids too. But it was Joe they singled out. 
This time the person has complained saying that I've constantly got kids in my garden, using bad language on the trampoline, apparently 6 kids were on it all swearing yesterday. 
This is a LIE, I never allow more than 4 kids in the garden & only 2 are allowed on trampoline at a time. They said Joe has been running across other people's gardens, which he has admitted as they were all playing manhunt. But no other kids have been singled out. The lady on the end apparently always complains & gives new people a hard time. I just find it pathetic how she has rang the landlord rather than coming to us directly. Frikking do gooders, think they forget what it's like to be a kid xx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh my god! Let kids be kids that's what I say. Let them bloody enjoy being outside whilst they can, it'll only be a few weeks and they will all be indoors again when the bad weather hits. There are some people in this world who will complain about anything and everything! 

I did a bit of research last night on implantation bleeding and when your period is supposed to arrive after IVF and apparently my period should arrive 14 days after egg collection which was 12 days ago so I am crossing my fingers and hoping to god that this bit of bleeding isn't my period trying to happen but it's happening slowly because of the pessaries. 

I had some bad back cramping in the early hours of this morning which is odd because I don't ever get period pains in my back, they're normally low down in my front. I don't want to get my hopes up because I've been in this situation of waiting so many times before. 

I'm just going to relax and see what the coming days bring. If my period stays away then it'll be the best thing ever, if it arrives then we have 1 more frostie to try.

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Tina, I have everything possible crossed for you my dear. Surely it's good that your period isn't here yet? If it was meant to come 12 days ago? This week will drag like a bitch for you.....Positive thoughts are heading your way xx 

I've got the housing lady coming around later to discuss the complaint about joe further. That should be fun xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty? Have you had your 20 week scan yet? Was that the pic I saw on fb? Did you find out the gender? Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Nooo it wasn't supposed to arrive 12 days ago, I am on day 12 of 14 of the 2WW so it is supposed to arrive in 2 days. Sorry if I didn't make myself very clear on my previous post!

Oh fuckery, try to keep your cool haha! Don't be ruining that beautiful face of yours by having a cat fight with the housing lady. I have images of you ragging her around your front garden with her hair hahaha!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh bloody hell, sorry. I thought that didn't seem right somehow, I've been up since 5am, I blame that! Haha 

I won't loose my cool, I will however put her straight on a few things. The lady who we belive has complained, likes to sit in her garden alot, has obviously heard kids enjoying themselves. I'm going to tell her, that if she doesn't like to hear kids playing or having fun, perhaps she should lock herself away in a house on a remote island somewhere xx


----------



## friskyfish

Urrghhh girls, I'm struggling to get motivated. I've not been to the gym In months.Whatever spare time I have, I spend doing housework...I need to get to the gym to try and look a bit presentable on holiday. It's been over a year since I had Oscar, I can't use I've just had a baby' as an excuse any more!! Bluuuurgghhhh. Feeling proper shitty today x


----------



## tinadecember

:( I know that feeling! I too haven't been to the gym in about 6 weeks and even then it was only once a week. I know I've put some weight on though I don't know how much because I don't weigh myself any more. As long as I can squeeze into my size 10s I'm happy enough! 

Mark is finally home today yeyyyyy!!! I have bloody missed him so much. If I've needed anything over the last few days it's been a cuddle from my husband when I've had a good cry. What a time for him to be away hey! He had better have brought presents home 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Oh my god frisky! How ridiculous to complain about kids playing!!! Can they not remember when they were kids and what it was like??? Good luck today with the landlady, I'm sure she will see straight away that joe is no problem and that some people are just grumpy old gits!!! If that doesn't work then defo raggy her round the garden by her hair! Lol :) 

Tina.... So your period is due in 2 days??? I keep forgetting that you have by passed all the embryo travelling along the falopian tube bit!! What other symptoms have you got? When will you test again??? Could you test on thurs with a FRER or is that still a bit too soon??? 

Frisky, don't feel too down! Oscar is only a year old and it's not how old our babies are its having the time to get out to the gym! Me and Chris have managed to organise ourselves so I can have a couple of nights at the gym and now it's easier for me as I can go when viv is at school and I'm not at work (although I'm not at work now and im sat on my arse drinking tea, lol!!!) can you try and work out a routine to go. Get az to look after the boys one night and maybe a weekend?? Or could your mam have Oscar for an hour one morning??? Are you still doing juice plus??? I am still on it, I have a shake every morning and love the stuff! Has made a massive difference to my energy levels.... :) 
Tina.... Keep us posted!!! I have everything crossed for you my lovely xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: my scan is next Tuesday at 4pm.... Scan on FB was from my 12 week scan :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls how is everyone???
We have not had the best of news :( Chris went for his 2nd chest x-Ray on Friday to see if this 'shadow' has cleared up after the antibiotics.... He got a call yesterday from the hospital to say it hasn't gone and he has to see a lung specialist tomorrow at 9am to discuss next steps... He has totally freaked out and is thinking the worst. He called me at work so I ended up bursting into tears and had to come home HORMONES!!! 
I think it's going to be fine, I mean, he's only 36 it's not going to be any sinister at his age!!! He has taken today off and I'm Also off so going to try and take his mind off it all..... :(

Tina..... Any update from you?????????? Xxxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty so sorry to hear the news about Chris :( Sending you both massive hugs. Like you said, I doubt it is anything sinister because he would have all other symptoms like weight loss. My uncle had lung cancer, he was in his late 50s and his first symptom was losing a tonne of weight to the point of looking ill! Of course though the hospital can't just discharge him without following every little route up otherwise they wouldn't be doing their job properly. 

I'm in a bit of a head fuck girls if I'm honest. I am still spotting, this is the 3rd day of it now and I took a first response last night and it was stark white negative. I know in my heart that this hasn't worked for us. Surely I would've got a positive by now if I was pregnant? I think my period is trying her best to come but because I am still taking the progesterone suppositories she is struggling to flow completely. 

I spoke to Mark about it last night and ended up having a complete breakdown. I feel like my heart has been ripped out of my chest. I wanted this to work so badly I can't even begin to explain it and I can't understand why it hasn't. 

We've decided that if by Saturday I still haven't gotten a positive then I will stop the suppositories and wait for my period to start. We only have 1 more embryo before we have to go through the whole process again and would have to find another 6 grand which we can't even think about just yet. We've also made the decision to wait until after our Christmas holiday to transfer the other embryo. I think I need time for my body to recover and to get my mind back to its natural state. 

So I'll test again on Saturday but I'm not holding out much hope. 

:( :( Sorry it's such negative news girls. I wish you were all here because I need the biggest hug ever 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... I was I was near you so I could come and give you a big hug :hugs: 
Have you spoken to the hospital and asked their advice??? If they have told you to test on Saturday then I think testing today is far too early so please don't feel to disheartened!!! We are all here for you sweetie! Keep strong! You are still in the running for that BFP!!!! Look after yourself and keep us posted.... Sending you lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

I've just read this tina.... 
So we have now come to the end of the IVF procedure and the maximum that our technology can help a person to achieve a pregnancy. We are at the point where we have to wait to see if the next steps happen on their own. If a day #3 transfer was done, it will take approximately 7 days for the remainder of the process to be completed and for the pregnancy test to be positive. For that reason, I do my pregnancy tests at 8 or 9 days post transfer. For a blastocyst transfer, you only need three more days to get a positive pregnancy test.
What day post transfer are you currently on???? And did you have a blastocyst transfer as that is going to take longer to get a positive??? 
I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

It also mentions this Tina which could be the cause of your spotting?!?! .........

Thirdly, if vaginal progesterone is used, the progesterone may be causing the cervix to be more delicate or friable and therefore cause cervical bleeding. This is the most common reason in my opinion though this is unproven or based on studies .


----------



## tinadecember

I am 8 days post transfer today, I took the test at 7 days post transfer. 

I don't think the suppositories are the cause of the bleeding because they are going up the old bumhole haha! 

I wish I had some hope but I truly don't. I don't even feel pregnant :( I think it's just a case of this one hasn't worked and isn't meant to be 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh bloody hell. 

Big hugs go out to both of you Xxxx 

Betty, that's worrying about Chris, I'm sure it's nothing sinister though. We never hear of the small things that could be wrong, we always assume it could be the worst case scenario. Are you going with him tomorrow? I'll keep everything crossed it's all ok Xx 

Tina xx You poor thing.....Wish I could give you a hug too xx It must be awful, especially as your just not sure as this is all new. Obviously I'm praying that this works. You deserve this bfp so much. Is Mark Home now? I agree with Betty about maybe phoning the consultant or nurse for advice?? Xx 

Big loves to you xxx


----------



## ab75

:hugs: Hope it's just too early Tina. That was good advice that Betty found.

:hugs: Betty. Hope Chris is ok

:hugs: Frisky Hope you got on ok at housing.


Edinburgh. Hope you're all settled in again after your hols. I'm working 20 hours a week as a support worker for adults with learning disabilities and additional support needs. Loving it!!

Never seem to have much time recently but i do read and I am thinking of you all.

I have everything crossed for you Tina. Try and wait until Sat to test again xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Don't give up hope yet Tina, I don't get a positive till bout two days post af due date. Not even with first response. Just different hormone levels I guess. And two days past I had to get digitals to get a positive. Have a big cuppa chamomile tea and a slab of cake and Saturday will be here soon.
Betty I'm sorry you've had stressful news. Hugs to you and Chris and I hope you get a more thorough explanation soon. Not knowing is usually worse than knowing and being able to make a plan.
Frisky how did the meeting go? All recovered from your bug yet?
Ab, now you say that I do remember! Glad you're enjoying it. 
My chickens are sick. Mia was in her bed with her tablet and peppermint tea on Monday snoozing on and off and now Leo has it. It's just a cold but they've both been knocked off their feet. Leo was up all night and wants to sleep in my arms all day. Watch this I'll get it tomorrow!
In better news I've started swimming! My new laptop arrived today (been without one for bout 18 months) and we booked a holiday this morning! Yay! Something to look forward to through the winter.
I hope you all have better days today. X


----------



## Edinburgh

Ps if you're interested in real nappies betty I have a stash of bumgenius v4 I just picked up in Canada. £19 each here and 11.50 there. No difference right. The game isn't square...


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... I think it's just too early for you to test!!! Try and wait till Saturday and call your clinic to see what advice they can give you about your spotting (are you still spotting???) dont give up hope my lovely xxxxx 
Poor you Edinburgh, both babies sick :( it's inevitable that you will end up getting it! I get everything that viv has! Well done for booking a holiday! Where are you going and when??? I doubt we will be having a holiday for the next 5 years, lol :) !!! 

Ab, glad you are enjoying the job, sounds like it's going to be quite challenging, how is daddy coping with the 3 kids while your at work??? 

I've taken tmrw off work so I can go to hospital with Chris.... Quite stressed out about it all to be honest, I'm hoping we get some reassurance tmrw so we can stop stressing, fingers crossed!!! Will keep you posted xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: Edinburgh... Are they the reusable nappies?? I've looked into cloth dippers and I would really like to try it but I know that I will end up using disposable just for the convenience! My mam was telling me what she had to do when cleaning our cloth dippers and it wasn't pretty!!!! One bucket for all the poo and then one bucket to soak the dirty nappies before you wash them, NICE!!!! X


----------



## ab75

Thanks.
Dh is coping fine with them lol.

Good luck tomorrow Betty. 

Meant to say before that I would definitely recommend a home birth,but keep in mind that you may need a hospital transfer in case of anything unexpected happening. I loved my home birth xx


----------



## friskyfish

Urrghhh no thanks to the reusable nappys. That seems like a massive effort when the disposables are so convenient! Sorry...I DO do my bit for the environment, but I'll leave that to you lovely ladies. 
Sorry to hear your babies are poorly Edinburgh, funny how a cold can knock our little ones for six. Our sickness bug has finally cleared thank god. Where are you off on holiday? And swimming? Good for you, it's amazing how a little bit of exercise can make us feel better. I managed to do my kettlebell dvd today, it's a great workout plus the instructor is well fit! Bob Harper, check him out girls! Haha..Betty, funny you mentioned juice plus, I've literally stocked up on fruit and almond milk to start it tomorrow. 
The meeting yesterday was fine, the lady was nice. Basically the person who complained, said Joe was bringing teenagers onto the street who use bad language. I told the woman that the kids Joe plays with ALL live on the street and to go to their parents. She was visibly suprised, especially when I named them all and their house numbers. She was also under the impression that I have gangs of kids in my garden, unsupervised whilst I am out. Which is bollocks, I never let more than 4 in the garden and I'm always around the house. Whoever has complained has massively exaggerated. It's ridiculous really. The woman agreed that the best thing would be for the person themselves to come to my front door if they have any issues, that way I can deal with it there and then. I can't punish or do anything about something that happened weeks ago. The kids who come here are nice, always polite. I said to her, it's not as though they are all in hoodies, swearing, smoking fags & Getting pissed! We're not chavs! Haha 
Been to my maths class tonight, I loved it. It's so good learning & Getting the Sums correct, I really enjoyed it. The teacher is like James cordon, really funny x 

Tina, I hope your ok & not getting yourself into a state about things. I agree that it's too early to test. Try and hold out now till weekend xx 

Betty, good luck tomorrow, let us know how he gets on. What times the appt? Will be thinking of you xx

Ab, glad your loving the job. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies, how we all doing?? I'm just getting ready for work....Good luck today at the hospital Betty xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning!
I remember old style reusable nappies too. My mum did terry towelling. Folding, nappy buckets, nappy pins... Yuck! Modern ones are nothing like I promise!
You need bout 24 (I have 30 at the mo to give myself extra breathing room on laundry) and they are special water proof shells with removable absorbent liners. You fasten with poppers (I'm not keen on the Velcro ones). Take off dirty nappy, pull out liner by a tab and drop into a DRY plastic bucket. We use a stainless steel pedal bin and the pail bit has a handle. Every other day or as required din some rubber gloves and stick in washing machine. Hey presto. They line dry on a rack over night. Restuff em and start again. When poop becomes solid add a flushable liner and just tip solids into the toilet before putting your nappy in the bin. Mama Natural (as annoyingly perfect as she is) does a you tube vid on using v4s. It's useful. Mostly I like not spending £80 every 2 months on nappies. X


----------



## Bettyt63

thanks Edinburgh, those nappies sound so much better than what my mam was telling me you hve to do!! I may give it a go, I would love to be an Eco warrior but I just don't really do bodily functions even if they are from my gorgeous babba!!! Will have to see how I feel :)
We have just finished at the hospital and feel so Much more reassured! Chris saw a really lovely consultant who didn't seem to be too worried but he still has to go for a CT scan on Tuesday and he had blood tests done today, he has an app with the same consultant next thurs to discus his results so it's all happening pretty quick which is good.... She even said that if it is worse case scenario that they will be able to treat it. We saw the chest X-ray and its a white spot about 1cm wide on his right lung. It's not an infection so that has been ruled out. I've been so stressed the last 2 days it's been awful! I need to chill the hell out!!! :) 

Tina.... I'm worried about you as you have not been on here! What is happening? Any news? Have you spoken to the hospital? Are you still spotting??? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

That's great that the hospital is being so thorough and quick with the turn around. Keeping everything crossed it's just scar tissue or something. You take care of yourself and relax with that bubba in board! 
Tina how are you today peeps?


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, 
I'm glad you feeling a bit more relaxed & reassured about Chris Betty. Good that they are dealing with it quickly too. How's Chris feeling? 

Tina. I hope your ok my love xx


----------



## ab75

Hope it's nothing to worry about with Chris xx

:hugs: :hugs: for Tina. Hope you are just hiding out and trying to stay sane until testing on sat xx


----------



## friskyfish

Slightly worried about Tina xx hope she's ok x


----------



## ab75

Me too xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Me three!!!! Tina.... How are you my lovely???? Xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

, I spoke to Tina on Facebook, she's ok, but not ok if you get what I mean :( X She will fill you in when she comes on here...She told me she is off to Blackpool tonight to watch fireworks and eat fish & chips on the prom. Sounds perfect that doesn't it?? Love a good chippy xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh good!!! Going through IVF must be an emotional rollacoaster and I don't envy her :( hopefully this will all end happily xxx
Chris had fish n chips tonight and I ended up with a McDonald's as I was stuck in a massive traffic jam coming home from work (almost 2 hours!) and I was starving! I feel dirty and cheap now (lol!!!) I hate it when I eat shit food! Back on track tnrw :) 
Happy weekend everyone!!!!! X


----------



## Edinburgh

Well ladies, it's officially getting to winter. Just had my first cuppa hot chocolate in front of Downton Abbey. Really sad it's the last season of that show. I only really watch that and Bake Off these days. Think I'm turning into my Granny!
Yesterday I went to a Macmillan coffee morning. Well, you have to eat cake when it's for charity I find. But then I had to go meet with my boss for a back to work chat. Urgh. Turns out one woman left her job with no job to go to because of one particular arse that essentially bullied her out of the office. Stopped speaking to her and refused to sign her leaving card. Excuse me, is this nursery?? I really don't want to go back. The general manager is looking toward retirement but the business needs brought into the 21st century and there's a few characters that really need a good kicking into shape and honestly, I just don't care enough to want to take it on. I don't think he'd actually let go and let me do what needs done to keep the business a going concern. I'd already decided on looking for a new job but I felt really two faced making all these future plans for restructuring and environment building when I hope to hell I'll not have to go back!
Oh well, I have till the start of February to worry about that. It'll fly by I'm sure.
We booked to go back to Salou in Spain, Costa Dorada. Same hotel as last year. It was brilliant cos it was fully catered but you had a kitchenette in the apartment (which you kinda need when you have wee ones that want milk in the middle of the night or fruit the minute they wake up in the morning) and a second bedroom so you could put the kids to bed and then watch a movie over a cheeky sangria. My Mum's pissed at me as she wanted us all to go away and rent a villa together but honestly, I don't want another holiday spent in close quarters with family! I also don't want the hassle and expense of booking villas, flights, cars and spending a precious week of holiday cooking, cleaning and shopping. I've given her the details, I'm not fussed if she chooses not to come although it would have been nice to get out of an evening. It's for the last week in May next year, right after Matt's exam block finishes. That way he has a definite date he can start work when he starts interviewing for internships. 
What's everyone else up to this weekend?
Spoke to Tina on FB, she tackled the Next sale today. I can't cope with that. I sometimes have a look at their sales online but I reckon I'd go off like Vesuvius if you shut me in a room with hundreds of people and mountains of clothes! TKMax brings me out in a cold sweat - brave woman! When I get to my pre-pregnancy weight (5 stubborn ass pounds to go) I desperately need a new wardrobe but I need a personal shopper I am SOOOO bad at clothes shopping. No patience, vision or fashion sense. I wear long sleeve tops with t-shirts over (when I'm not breastfeeding in which case I wear vests under long sleeve shirts) and jeans. End of. 
The girlie gene skipped a generation. Mia has it in abundance. First word was shoes and she wants to wear dresses and pink shit every day. 
Right, off to fold laundry and finish my faux gin. Rock on Saturday night!


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies. Edinburgh, I'm totally with you on the hotel V villa situation. Don't see the point of paying to go away when you have to cook food? That's not a holiday! Haha plus there is no escaping in a villa if you start getting on each others nerves! Can't belive that about your works. How pathetic. It amazes me how grown adults can act like that & become bullys. So is your boss wanting you to take over from him then? Don't feel guilty for looking for another job, you have to think of yourself & being happy in work counts for alot xx 

I've had the worst weekend. Aaron and I had a huge row on Saturday night. Things aren't good...Joe is driving a wedge between us with his behavior. I feel torn in two. Can't stop crying xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls, so sorry for my absence over the last few days. I've had a horrible week and I've kinda locked myself away from everyone to go through the process of the IVF not working by myself. 

To fill you all in, my period started full flow on Friday morning. I had a feeling it was coming because I had terrible cramps :( I went out and bought a first response just to be sure because my mum said I needed to be 100% that it hadn't worked and sure enough it was negative. So I've spent the weekend coming to terms with this whole thing not working, if you can ever come to terms with throwing 6 grand down the drain. It's kind of like a grieving process... I started off terribly upset and spent 24 hours crying, then it turned into anger - why didn't it work? I'm healthy, young, been pregnant before etc etc. Then acceptance - there's nothing I can do or could've done to change the result, it wasn't meant to be. Now I'm at a place of feeling grateful for what I already have. If I didn't have Evie it'd be a different matter and I'd probably still be at the upset stage but she keeps me going. 

I rang the hospital on Friday morning and she asked what we planned to do next. I told her we have 1 frozen embryo but we want to speak to a consultant before we even think of transferring. There's so many questions I want answering and so many things that I felt went wrong. 

1. Progesterone levels - I've always had a short leutal phase and will get my period between 11-12 days after ovulation. I don't personally think that I was on a high enough level of progesterone after transfer. I started spotting 6 days after transfer which works out as 11DPO. 
2. The transfer itself was ridiculous!!! The hospital have always been aware that I have a backwards facing uterus and before I went in for transfer I wasn't aware that if I had a full bladder then the doctor would have trouble inserting the catheter into my womb because my bladder would be in the way. They DIDN'T ask me to come in with an empty bladder. So the embryo was removed from the incubator and put into the catheter only for me to have to go and empty my bladder because she couldn't get the catheter in. So the embryo had to be taken back out and put into the incubator again. 
This had me concerned that the embryo could have gotten damaged because of all the messing around, which could have been avoided if someone had looked at my notes properly!! 
3. The level of stimulation - I was originally prescribed 3 x capsules of merional by my consultant then at the last minute the nurse changed it to 2 x capsules because I had a lot of follices and she was concerned about OHSS. YES there was a lot of follices, but because my meds were lowered a lot of them didn't respond to the stimming so I only got 8 eggs. I feel like if we had stuck to the original plan then we would have more frozen embryos to work with. 

Betty, any more news on Chris? Sending you both my love once again. I am totally with Frisky on the nappies front! I couldn't use the towel ones, as much as I do recycle and do my bit for the environment there's no way I am spending what tiny bit of time I do have washing nappies! But each to their own :) Have you been feeling more movements? 

Frisky, oh goodness what have you been arguing with Aaron about exactly? Hope you are okay sweetness, sending you huge hugs. Me and Mark argue pretty much everyday, it's something I have come to accept haha and it's not a normal day if we don't argue now. 

Edinburgh, how are the kids? Hope they have perked up a bit now! 

AB, How are you hunni? Still enjoying the new job?

Sorry for the super long post! and thank you girls for all your support over the last few weeks. I'm lucky to have each and every one of you! 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Tina, I'm so sorry. I think all those points you have made there are very valid. It sounds like they made a bloody half hearted job of it. I'm glad your going to bring all this up. Let's hope next time it's better & you get your bfp. Big hugs to you Xxx 

As for the row, it was the worst we have ever had, plus we had both had a fewe both drinks which is never a good idea. It's all about joe really :( Az ended up walking out on Saturday night to his fucking sisters. Sorry to swear, but his sister doesn't really like me anyway. I'm annoyed as Aaron would have gone there venting off. I'm annoyed at him just walking out on the situation. He has apologized & says we need help with Joe. Which we do....I'm just tired of it all xx why can't life be simple hey?


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello lovely ladies.... Firstly, tina, I'm so sorry that this didn't work for you! I think you have got some really good valid questions there that need to be addressed! When will you go back and speak to the consultant about it??? Will you need to pay again to transfer this next egg? I trally am sending you lots of hugs! Can't imagine how you are feeling :hug:
Frisky.... What is going on with joe??? How come it's coming between you and Az?? I'm sure whatever it is you guys will work through it but it's not nice arguing!

Edinburgh.... Good for you for booking your hols and don't feel guilty for not wanting to go with your mum, I love my family but a full week with them is testing!!! It will be nice for you and your little family to have a lovely break together! Also, it doesn't hurt to look for anither job and certainly don't feel two faced about it! You have to
Look after yourself..... Good luck! Keep us posted....

I have my 20 week scan tnrw and then we have to go to another hospital for chris' CT scan straight after, I'm not looking forward to either TBH! Chris is driving me MAD! He is convinced he has cancer and is moping about, stressing himself and me out and being really moody! We also had a big fight yesterday, I want to shake him and say, you will be ok you wally!!!! I know it's stressful for him, he has a right to be completely worried but he is stressing me and vivienne out in the process... I sound like a horrible partner I know!!! All good fun hey???


----------



## ab75

:hugs: Tina,sorry af came for you. But sounds like you have done your research for next time.

I know what you mean about feeling 2 faced Edinburgh, I was the same but I found a new job anyway,I really didn't want to go back to my old work place.

Frisky,I hope you and Az sort things out and Joe starts behaving. I'd have been pissed off at him for going to his sister too.

Betty,I hope your scan goes well tomorrow, are you hoping for a potty shot?? Hope Chris gets good news too.

All good here. Dh and I went to a beer festival on Saturday afternoon then he went out for a couple of hours at night,other than that I've just been busy with the kids and work.
Dh starts back night shift tonight so I'll have the bed to myself. Moved the guest bed out of Frazers room so he's going into his own room from tonight!! Not before time lol xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Tina, sending you massive hugs. The whole thing sounds like a farce. As if it's not stressful enough you don't need people not doing their job properly to boot. And it sounds like some bad calls were made with your meds. You have every right to be upset and angry but you're amazing for being able to see past it all to what you have in Evie. 
Double good luck for tomorrow betty. It's a shame doctors don't have xray vision, save on the waiting part which is just the worst. I'm sure in future we'll be seen by robots who can tell all by the way we smell!
Sorry to hear things are difficult frisky. You'll get there, you've been through tough stuff together. What kind of help is available in your area?
Bit jealous of your weekend ab! Dors Frazer still wake in the night? Leo was up 6 times last night. Usually up 2. Must be a growth spurt but sucks all the same. X


----------



## ab75

Frazer is still up during the night. Was 4 times last night then up for the day at 530 am! !


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Betty, sending you so much good luck for both scans today! I can see things from both yours and Chris' points of view. I am a complete worry head too, I end up thinking that I've got a brain tumour if I have headaches for a few days! He wouldn't be human if he wasn't worried but it's good that he has you by his side staying positive. The chances that it IS cancer are really slim I'm expecting? 
Are you finding out today whether it's a blue or pinkie you have on board? your pregnancy is bloody flying by!!

Frisky, any improvement with Aaron today? Hope you have both managed to sort out your differences. There's nothing worse than having that tense atmosphere at home. 

Edinburgh, thank you for your kind words my dear! I have no option really but to get on with things. As much as it is killing me inside I'm trying to remain positive that it WILL happen one day and there are people in much worse situations than I am at the minute. 

AB, how did Frazers first night in his own room go? Hope it wasn't too traumatic and you got a good nights sleep. 

I'm back feeling blah again this morning. Just saw another pregnancy announcement on Facebook and it's brought it all back home that I am still without a BFP. I've been fine for a couple of days and then just one little thing sends me back on a downward spiral.
As for the hospital... I am waiting to hear from them. The nurse said I will either receive a letter with an appointment or the receptionist will call me to arrange one. Either way if I haven't heard anything in a couple of weeks then I will chase it up. 

I spent last night circling potential Christmas presents with Evie in the Smyths catalogue. I haven't a clue what to get her this year! She's going through the stage of everything being "baby-ish". She used to love Disney so it has been easy up until now but she dropped the bomb the other night that Disney is for babies. Is this kid really 5 or is she secretly 15?!! haha! Where has my baby gone!!! 
She has taken an interest in Monster High because my little cousin plays with the dolls but I can't just get her 20 Monster High dolls for Christmas can I? I'm a bit lost for ideas.

Need to go in to town desperately this weekend, with all the IVF and hospital appointments I had completely forgot that we are going to a wedding in 3 weeks time! Mark is best man too, it's a whole weekend shabang in the lake district and I haven't even thought about what I'm going to wear. 

I think a trip to Ted Baker is in order, nothing like a bit of retail therapy to brighten your spirits and boy am I in need of them brightening! 

xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, how did both scans go today? Hope you're okay xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Thank god today is over! I was so bloody stressed, best news is that baby is absolutely fine and just perfect! I'm so happy I could cry!!! Chris had his CT scan but will still won't have the results till Thursday, keeping everything crossed! Everyone forgot about my scan today as everyone is concerned about Chris but that has worked out well for us as we are going to do happy baby news this weekend after we have got all Chris' results (and hopefully they will all be totally fine!) 
Roll on Thursday girls!!!


----------



## tinadecember

yey Betty that's brilliant news about the baby!! So happy for you that everything is fine, did you find out the sex? 

Sending you positive vibes for Thursday, it's awful waiting for results :( I am sure everything will be just fine though. 

Went back to the gym last night girls for the first time in about 6 weeks. It has almost killed me off. To say I'm sore is an understatement haha. 

I ordered some bikinis for my hols and I tried them on at the weekend and almost did a little cry. I'm wobbling in places that shouldn't have wobbles so that has been my motivation. Back on the atkins which is a killer because I am a chocolate addict but I WILL be skinny and toned even if it kills me in the process. 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, you will be absolutely gorgeous for your holidays (as always)!! There is no fat on you!! But, you still have plenty of time before you go to get to the gym and feel better about yourself... I have to go to the gym, I feelmit keeps me sane! Im still doing 5 classes a week at the minute and love it but not sure how much longer I can keep going as my right hip has started to hurt, funnily enough it doesn't hurt when I'm working out but when I'm stood at work. I have to stand for my full shift and by the end of it I'm almost crippled! :( 

Ps: we found out the baby's sex but we are not telling anyone till after thurs!


----------



## tinadecember

NOOOOO!!! I don't think I can wait that long hahaha. Can't wait to know what you're having! 

I remember seeing a woman in the gym who was still doing legs, bums and tums classes and she was heavily pregnant! She couldn't do the step work but she was giving the squats a good go. I overheard her saying that she was 34 weeks and was thinking of calling it a day because it was becoming difficult for her now. I couldn't imagine working out when pregnant at 10 weeks let alone 34! So good on you my dear for continuing with the workouts! 

I've got the feeling for it again now, that's it. I am massively determined. Just booked myself in for another 2 classes this week 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Betty just want to wish you and Chris the best of luck today for his results. Hope you guys get the good news that you're hoping for xxx

Frisky, any news at your end? Hope everything has settled down with Aaron. 

A bit of news on the IVF front.. had a phone call yesterday and I am going in to see the consultant next Wednesday to discuss what's coming next.

Me and Mark spoke about future IVF attempts and what we can afford going forward. We had decided to use the 1 embryo that we have left and then if that didn't work we would have to call it a day because we haven't got another 6 grand. It'd just be a case of accepting that we have Evie, we would have to continue trying naturally and if we were lucky enough for it to happen one day then so be it. 

Mark's mum came to ours last night for her tea and when Mark went out of the room she asked what we were planning on doing next so I told her that we are going to transfer the frozen embryo but that'd be it. She then said that she had been thinking for a few days about it all and she's been so upset over the last week knowing what we've been going through and she's made the decision to give us the money for 1 more go at a full cycle if the frozen transfer doesn't work! I told her no, that we can't possibly take another 6 grand off her. I already feel bad enough that we've spent 6 grand and it hasn't worked but she insisted that even if I said no that she would still transfer the money to our account. 
Is there a kinder woman on this planet? I've never met anyone like her in my life! And I thank my lucky stars every day that I have such a wonderful mother in law who loves me like her own. 
I told her that we would accept the money but she could never understand how grateful we are for her generosity. She said she can, because she has been through infertility herself. 

So now I feel a little more positive about the future.. even if this next one doesn't work we can go ahead and do another cycle! I can't believe it. There is hope! 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, I'm actually crying reading your post!!! That is so beautiful of her to do that, she obviously knows the pain and heartache you are both going through and if she can do anything to help then, of course, she is going to want to help you. Amazing! When are you thinking of doing the next transfer? After your jollys? I bet you cannot wait to go on holiday!!! You bloody need one after all of this! Great news that you are going in to see the consultant on wed, get all your questions answered.....

I can't believe we will have Chris' results today, cannot come soon enough! I haven't slept for the last 3 nights and I'm so exhausted I don't know what to do with myself! I just want to sleep! I will keep you all posted, app is at 2.30pm today..... 

:) xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies. 
Tina, I'm too crying....that's just amazing of your mother in law to do that. How wonderful. I really think the more relaxed about it you are, the better the effect will be. Hopefully now you can relax just a little bit more knowing that this isn't your last chance. Xxx 

Betty, good luck today, I'll be thinking of you. And fantastic news about baby, I'm guessing girl...we have had no girls, so it's got to be. Unless this is a blue thread! ;) 

Things here aren't great, doesn't seem important compared to what you & Tina are going through. Things have just come to a head really. I won't go into too much detail. Basically I've not really been myself for months, since moving. I've kind of secluded myself, stopped seeing my friends. I make excuses not to see them. I'm moody all the time, I've just been getting worse. I feel like I've lost myself & I'm not me anymore. Aaron basically told me if I don't seek help, we're in trouble. 
So he came to the doctors with me. 
I sound pathetic, but I've been referred to speak to someone. 
The doctor thinks ive some sort of depression.....with the move straight after having Oscar, money worries, moving again, Joes troubles. I've had the memories of having eve to deal with too, the gulit....It's just got on top of me. 
Don't get me wrong, I love my kids.. But I have really blocked everyone out of my life here & I dont know why. It's taken a huge row & a few home truths of Aaron to make me realise. 

So now I need to concentrate on getting back to the old me & Getting my marriage back.
Sorry to go on, but thats where we are at here xx 
Thanks for listening xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Big hugs Frisky, you are as important as anything else, you just have to hold onto that and take care of yourself for a while. You've certainly had enough cause to become stressed and upset but you need to remember that depression can happen in people who don't really have any external worries at all. It affects like 1 in 3 adults these days. Getting some help is what's important, especially when it's affecting your quality of life and relationships. 

Betty, rooting for good news for you this afternoon. Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for Chris. 

Tina, I'm so happy for you that you have a bit more breathing space and room to maneuver (that word looks wrong but spell check insists it's right!) financially. I hope you get some answers from your consultant and can move forward feeling positive. I agree your MIL sounds ace. 

We're all ticking over. Have to get my finger out and study my project management stuff so I can start applying for jobs end of the month (every company wants a different methodology so it's not enough to go on the experience you have unfortunately). Leo has an infection in his thumb from chewing on his hands so he's on an antibiotic. It's one of the yuffy ones that has to be taken an hour before food or two hours after. Fine if you eat every 4 hours, but he eats every 2-2 and a half hours. The pharmacist said to just do my best. He's used to feeding on demand so I'm dealing with several hours a day of him screaming at me because he doesn't get why I'm not feeding him. Oh, and he has to have it 4 time a day. So the next week should be fun and games, but hopefully his little finger starts getting better! He's looking sleepy at the moment. I'll go dose him so he can go for a kip, because of course, napping is also screwing with the timetable! 

Looking forward to my swim and then bake-off tonight - doing internet avoidance so I don't hear who got booted off before then! I hope everyone has a better day today x


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, I will also be thinking of you all day. Hope and pray that it's good news. We need a bit of good news on this thread! 

Frisky, don't ever feel sorry for having a moan. It doesn't matter what it's about or how insignificant you feel it is, we are all equally as important on this thread and no matter how small the worry we are all here for you. 
Like Edinburgh said though, depression isn't something to be taken lightly. It is an actual illness and unfortunately something beyond our control. I'm so glad though that Aaron is sticking by you and forcing you in the right direction, he is a good man :) 
Edinburgh, poor little Leo! I've never heard of anyone having an infection in their finger! Saying that though.. what normal functioning adult chews on their fingers haha?!?! Sounds like you have a right good old eater on your hands with him! I kind of wish Evie was like that more, I struggle getting her to eat anything. 
I did watch Bake Off but I won't ruin it for you! Can't believe the final is here next week already eeeek. Sad really that that's what my life has become. Excitement from mid week TV hahaha 

What's everyone got planned for the weekend?

We are having a date night on Saturday. We haven't spent any time together as a couple really since before the IVF started, and I haven't had a proper drink yet. Not sure where we are going yet but we need some serious grown up time. 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Tina I was also in tears reading your post,your mil is fab!! Glad you have a plan going forward.

Frisky,Glad you went to the doc, it's important that you look after yourself :hugs:

Good luck today Betty,hope Chris gets good news. And I still say boy!!

Edinburgh,I am also avoiding Internet as I am going to watch bake off tonight after work. Hope Leo manages his antibiotics and good luck job hunting.

I've got extra hours this month,was working Tues night and last night and I'm on a 12-9 today so poor dh will only get 3 hours sleep as he is night shift and I'll have to get him up after I collect the girls from nursery!! 
Will reply properly later. I never have a bloody minute lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

It's all extra money for Christmas AB! God it will be here before we know it. I sure know how you feel though, doing 8 hours 5 days a week definitely takes its toll on my life! 

I was also a little teary when she told me, what have I done to deserve such an angel in my life hey? I certainly feel blessed 

xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thinking of you Betty, any news Hun? Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Great news from the hospital!!! Chris has a benign mass in his chest cavity (not on the lung) it's quite rare but can happen and at this point nothing to worry about. We will find out next week if he needs to have it removed (some doctors say it can turn nasty but others say not) we are totally relieved and I feel like a massive weight has been lifted!!! No more stress now please!!!!! :) 

Frisky.... Bless you my lovely. You are VERY important and don't ever think that you are not! You have been through a lot now and in the past and some things we don't ever recover from.... Oscar is only one year old and you have relocated from one end of the country to another.... You may have had some PND and just never acknowledged it. I had PND with vivienne but only got some help when she was about 5 months old and by then I was a mess!! Thank god after some councelling and some antidepressants I was back to my normal self.... It's great that you are going to see someone to talk things over. This is the first step to getting yourself back on track.... We are all here for you so please make sure you talk to us whenever you need to my lovely.. Sending you big hugs :hug: 

In my next post I'm gonna tell you if my bubba is pink or blue xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Woohoo!!! Ahh I am so so relieved for you both. I can only imagine the weight that has been lifted, now you can enjoy your pregnancy together! 

Can't believe you're making us wait!!!! The anticipation is killing me. I personally think you're having another girl. I can imagine you with 2 girlies 

I'm just in the middle of drying my monster mane of hair, whilst cooking tea, whilst entertaining Evie. Super woman or what haha 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Here you go girls......... :) :)


----------



## friskyfish

Arrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! 

Woooooohooooooo!! 

Another boy to our thread!! Congratulations :) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry for quick post, I'm just getting Oscar off to bed xxx That pic is adorable Betty, great news about Chris too xx speak later X


----------



## tinadecember

Awwwww look how happy viv looks!!! Another boy, my god this thread has been super full of testosterone haha! How do you feel about having a boy?? I feel so happy tonight, over the moon for you!! 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks girls.... I'm absolutely over the moon! I genuinely was not bothered either way but I'm feeling so blessed to have one of each :) im so happy right now.... Let's hope he stays nice and safe and cosy until it's time to enter into the world :)


----------



## ab75

huge congratulations on a boy Betty.
Glad Chris got good news too xx


----------



## Edinburgh

I love it when we have a bit of good news to start a weekend with! 

Leo has mastered the art of using the raspberry blowing technique to eject his medicine. It tastes foul so I'm not surprised. He doesn't have teeth yet to rot so am considering dipping the syringe into golden syrup to get him to take it!!

Anyone doing anything nice for the weekend?


----------



## tinadecember

Poor little Leo! Is it a white medicine? Evie had an antibiotic for an infection a couple of years ago and it was like a white, chalky medicine and honestly it was the worst thing I have ever tasted! 

I'm off shopping tomorrow then I'm having a date night with the hubby. My mum and dad are taking Evie to a firework competition in Southport and having her overnight. So it'll be vino on tap for me!

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina.... Your Saturday sounds fab!!! Have a lovely time and make sure you get pissed! 

Edinburgh.... Has Leo been given flucoxocillin??? If so its VILE! Viv had some when she had an infection from her eczema and it literally Burns your thought! Maybe ask the pharmacy of they can change it for a flavoured version which is slightly better...: :) bless him!!! 

I'm also off shopping tmrw, I've made it to 21 weeks without maternity clothes but I'm busting out of everything now so need to give in and buy some.... 
I'm and delirious with lack of sleep girls! I have not slept due to stressing about Chris, I've been up every morning at 2am. Last night I after we had all our good news I decided I was going to bed early and viv was poorly all through the night so I ended up nursing her from 2.30pm.... She has been to doctors today and she has croup :( I am at work till 5.30pm and I swear I'm going to have to have a sleep in the corner!!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies, hope Leo & Viv are both feeling better. Did you try the golden syrup trick Edinburgh? Oscar slept in till 7am today. Funny how lying in till 7 is classed as a lie in. 
I've been sick over weekend, it's purely through worry. I can't eat as I'm just so worried about everything. Aaron went on a bike ride Friday night & again ended up in the pub, came home at 11 pissed out of his head. He had come home with the wrong bike too! I'm just upset as I know he would have been talking to his mate about me & the row. He would have been venting off. Urrghhh. 
His sister has fell out with me, as he went there last Saturday and obviously vented to her. She's going on saying how she's upset because Oscar doesn't know her or Gemma (his other sister) I told her that I'ts hard as we are all busy. They both work full time and have babies themselves. I told her that I'm not being blamed and that we could ALL make more of an effort to get together. I also told her ive not been myself & have been to the doctors. She's not even replied. I don't know why Im worrying so much about her. She clearly isn't worried about me. It's just a mess. 
Sorry to rant on AGAIN. 

Tina. Hope your date night was good & you have a marvelous hangover. It's our wedding anniversary in 2 weeks, hope things are a bit better in time for it. 

Tina, where did you get a bikini from for hols? I need a good push up one! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky :( sounds like you are not getting the support you need right now.... How is Az being with you?? It's a bit unfair that his sisters are being like that with you, to be fair, az could always take Oscar over to see them, it shouldn't land on your shoulders. You have explained to them that you have not been yourself recently so it's now up to them to come and support you.... What did the doctor say??? 
I'm sending you hugs and hope you start to feel a bit better soon lovely.... Remember we are always here to help and support you xxxxx 

Hope everyone had a good weekend, mine went far to fast :(


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello ladies. Been a quiet one round here, well, when Leo wasn't crying about taking his medicine or crying for a feed! Yes Betty, it's flucloxacillin. Tastes like feckin paint stripper! On the plus side, thumb is looking much better so we can stop it tomorrow. Then I'll give him some tasty bits as he's so ready for food but I haven't been able to face throwing something new into the mix while dealing with the anti-biotic induced nappy rash and diahorrea. Had to buy disposables as I couldn't keep up! 

Matt and I had the deep and meaningful last night about what I'm going to do about work and childcare. I think I might become a registered child minder. It's something that can lead me into teaching later and it means I don't have to pay £18k a year for someone else to look after my babies! It won't make much - you can only look after 3 kids under 5, so essentially I can only look after 1 other child full time. There's a big call for after school support though so you never know. It's a bit of a risk. Might also have to get a weekend job to keep money coming in till I find a regular client. I'm probably mad but things have gotten easier managing Mia and Leo (or my standards have just slipped and I'm more relaxed about everything I don't get done in a day) so I think it's the best option for us. 

Frisky, that's awful. Az seems like a great guy but if you're not well he has to support you and not rant at people who will in turn make you feel worse about things! I've lived with various loved ones through PTSD and depression and it can be really hard for those around the person who's ill and yes, venting is important but possibly not under the influence of alcohol?? Maybe you could suggest to him an alternative person who could support him but be more open minded about the situation so that it doesn't all fall back on you again? Then he's maybe less likely to bottle up and explode when he does socialise?

I don't know your situation well. I don't want to provide unhelpful advice, but as Betty says, rant away!

Tina, I'm in awe of anyone who wears a bikini. I have NEVER worn a bikini, despite the fact that at times I have been very fit. I'm not about to start post two children and stretch marks, but I take my hat off to you. Go girl, you'll look fab!

Betty, you had a decent nights' sleep yet since you got the big reprieve in stressors? 

Off for an early night peeps as Leo was up 4 times again last night. I'm hoping some solid food and calories will knock this lark on the head a bit as I'm turning into a zombie. x


----------



## Edinburgh

PS It's starting to get chilly up here and I'm not happy about it. Time to get the hot water bottle and fluffy housecoat out!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

well that weekend went far too fast for my liking :( :( 

Edinburgh, fantastic news that Leo is feeling better. I do remember that it was Flucoxicillin that Evie has and I wouldn't feed it to my worst enemy. How cruel giving kiddies that medicine! 
Good for you for thinking about going back to work, it's so tough when you have little ones trying to earn an income and bring up a family too and then there are childcare costs. We used to pay a fortune before Evie started school to put her into nursery. It was barely worth me working. 

Frisky, I get my bikinis from Boux Avenue. There is a sale on at the minute too so get shopping! I find that they're the best for pushing up/supporting the nunga nungas. Talking of nunga nungas girls I got measured on Saturday as I'd noticed that I was starting to pop out of my current bras. 32E!!!!! My goodness, the puppies have grown! Downside to it though, I can no longer buy pretty bras but instead the ones that resemble something that your nan would wear haha. 
I am so sorry to hear that you're going through so much hassle with Aaron and his family. I agree with Betty though, it shouldn't be completely down to you to ensure that Oscar sees Aaron's side of the family. He should be making that effort to take Oscar to see his sisters. I am sure you wouldn't expect him to take Oscar to visit your family if it was the other way around! 

Betty, I think we are in need of another bump picture! Did you manage to get some maternity clothes? I remember when I was having Evie that they weren't the most stylish of clothes but since then I have seen that the likes of River Island now have maternity ranges. 
Is viv feeling any better? 

My Saturday turned into a bloody nightmare! I spent 6 hours walking around town trying to find something to wear for the wedding and came home empty handed and pissed off. Everything in the shops at the minute is black with winter approaching. Mark said I can't go to the wedding in black because I'll look like I'm in mourning. It's no help either that I was shopping with Mark. Every time I tried something on and asked him how it looked he would say "Yeah it's okay" just okay?!?! I need fabulous! I can't buy it knowing I look "okay". So I'm dragging my mum with me next weekend instead for some female inspiration. 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning ladies.... Happy Monday NOT!!!! I've been up all night with viv, she has croup and she is worse on a night, her cough is terrible, sounds like she is choking and her legs and head are hurting her too (prob from all that coughing!) She is off school today and I've had to take the day off AGAIN! Seriously girls, I'm going to get fired at this rate!! I've had time off with being ill from being pregnant and also viv being ill.... What does everyone else do??? Ugh, roll on maternity leave!

Edinburgh, think it's a great idea becoming a childminder, Chris' cousin did this so she could apend time with her little boy and now he is at school she works as a TA, I also thought of doing that but just don't think I could look after someone else's kids! AB will be able to give you lots of advice on this subject! :) you also sound like you're having a pretty tough time in the sleep department, God, there is nothing worse than sleep deprivation is there???
Frisky, how are you today chick??
Tina.... When is your app at the hospital??? I never take Chris shopping with me! He is useless when it comes to helping me choose something :) we went shopping on Saturday and the was nothing in the way of maternity wear! It was all frumpy horrible stuff that my granny would wear! I ended up getting some normal tops that are floaty so can cover my bump :) 
PS: 32E!!!!! Wowzers!!!!! I was not blessed in that dept :( :( I'm a scabby 32b but at the minute they're huge so I'm loving them!!!! Wish they would stay this way! XXXX


----------



## ab75

Edinburgh, I was a child minder for 9 years before Zara was born. I'm here if you have any questions and can post you a copy of my aims and objectives policies if you like to give you an idea of what was required. Obviously they will require some updating.

Just running out the door to collect the girls from nursery will catch up later.

But :hi: to you all xx


----------



## Bettyt63

:wave:


----------



## Edinburgh

There seems to be a lot of croup going round at the moment. I don't think I'd heard of it till I had Mia. Sounds absolutely awful, bless her wee soul. Is it a kind of chest infection? Sorry, realise I should google it, sat here on my bottom as I am. Anyway, hope she gets well soon. 
Yeah, sleep situation sucks here at the mo. I'm hoping now we're off meds and Leo can nurse as much as he wants during the day he'll sleep better at night again. He ate two tablespoons of smooshed pears while we had tea tonight and he really enjoyed it. I love it when you can start feeding them real food. The expressions and watching them learn to use their tongue are brilliant! 
I'm going to pass on swimming tonight as my throat is killing me. Hopefully it's just the stress and sleep deprivation and not an actual infection. 
I got excused from jury duty tonight. Can't remember if I mentioned I'd been called up again. You'd think when you're excused for being pregnant and ill they'd keep a wee note on file and not call you up again 9 months later! I took both the kids to the office and let Leo shout for his feed while the registrar 'conferred with his colleague'. He looked about 12 and blushed furiously when I said I was breast feeding. Obviously terrified I'd whip em out there and then! 
Indeed Ab, I'd love any input and advice you can give me! My biggest worry is not getting enough work to make ends meet. How did you find the demand levels over such a long period of time? Off to study the care standards anyhoo before I start an application.
How are you Frisky?


----------



## tinadecember

HAHA Edinburgh that's genius, using breast feeding to get out of jury duty! I mean I know you didn't go in there intending to do that but it did the trick! You're right though, you'd think someone would have the sense to say "hey she has a new baby, I don't think it's a good idea to call her up again" COMMON SENSE PEOPLE?!?! 
Hope your throat is feeling better this morning and not worse? Eurgh it's getting to that time of year again when everyone starts catching bugs and infections :( :( 

Betty, like I said I do remember the ugly maternity clothes. Just because we're pregnant it doesn't mean we want to go around dressed like our nanas! Dear lord! I think floaty tops will be your best bet :) Hows viv this morning? I have no experience with croup but it sure does sound nasty. 

My appointment is tomorrow, I shall be writing a list of bullet points today to discuss with the consultant. I don't know where I get my nunga nungas from to be honest, I'm baffled by it. My mums probably a C cup and then both of my sisters have A cup boobies. It's safe to say that they're both very annoyed that I got the boobie gene and they never let me forget it haha! 
I've been awake since 10 to 3, Evie woke up for a wee and my alarm goes off at 4 so I just decided to get out of bed. Crazy I know, but it takes me half an hour to doze back off. Gonna need the caffeine today!! 

Diet is going well though ladies, I've lost 5lbs in the space of a week. I am super tired though and have no energy due to the lack of carbs. I'm not a natural born dieter, I always struggle when it comes to cutting out sugar but I am finding it easier now I am into the 2nd week. 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Well done for getting out of jury duty Edinburgh!! Great tactic!!! I can't believe Leo is starting on the solids already!!! How quickly is life going at the minute??? It's crazy!! Are you still breast feeding??

Tina... Just wanted to wish you luck for tmrw!! Please let us know what the consultant says xxx also, 5lbs in one week??? What!!! That's amazing! 
Ps: I really don't know how the hell you get up so early on a morning for work!! I just couldn't do it! :( not a morning person at all!!! 

Viv is better, she is going back to school tmrw. She had croup when she was one and ended up in hospital but she has only had it mild this time, I think she has a weakness when it comes to her respiratory system :( she has an inhaler and we only use it when she is poorly with her chest, I'm hoping she grows out of it and it doesn't turn into full blown asthma.....


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: frisky..... How are you my lovely??? Hope all is ok chick xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

Betty, talking of croup I saw someone who I know had posted on facebook last night that her daughter who has just turned 1 got taken into hospital by ambulance because she was struggling to breathe and that turned out to be croup! I've never heard of so much of it going around as I have in the last couple of weeks! 

Glad that viv is feeling better again! 

Evie has her school photograph tomorrow, can't believe it has been a whole year already since she had her first one! I'm going to sneakily go into work late so I can do her hair pretty. Not many people are around at 6am so I'm just not going to clock in and then tell my manager I forgot. oops! 

Got my appointment this afternoon! I will update when I am back xx


----------



## friskyfish

Good luck with your appointment Tina xx Will catch up later & post properly. Oscar been awake since 5am.....I'm in full on zombie mode! Xx


----------



## ab75

Hope today went well Tina.

Hope all you ladies are ok xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Tina... What happened at your appointment??? 
Frisky, everything ok with you???? Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Evening ladies! How did your appointment go Tina? Saw the photos of Evie's hair - lovely, and she looks a lot like you! 5lb in one week is awesome going - as a working parent when are you finding the time to work out??
Glad Viv is recovering Betty. My brother and I both have respiratory incompetence as I like to call it. Every cold becomes a chest infection and every one of them requires inhalers but it doesn't affect our ability to work out and stuff. When we're well our lung function is normal. She might just be the same. 
I am still breastfeeding Leo, several times a day and night, which is why I couldn't do the service. He's enjoying pretty much anything mixed with pears, and mushed bananas. He'll be 6 months in a few short weeks. Life is passing in a zombified blur at the moment. While I don't want to wish away his being a baby I do want to sleep more than 3 hours together at some point soon!
Trying to steel myself to go swimming. Will see how this cuppa tea progresses methinks.
Oh, and Matt has vetoed the childminding. He's worried that if we had to move or remortgage we'd be totally screwed with him being a student and me being self employed. So it's back to the drawing board. :(


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Every time I find 5 quiet minutes to update I get dragged to do something else, so I have been meaning to post for about a week but it's just been manic both in work and out of work. 

My appointment went good. The consultant answered all of the questions we wanted answering and is STILL positive that it'll work for us in the next couple of rounds. A quick breakdown of what he said was:
He can't give an answer as to why the IVF didn't work this time, it could be a multiple of things so he has just put it down to IVF usually working 1 out of 3 times so this just wasn't meant to be our time.
I questioned about my stims being lowered because he was so sure that I'd have a great reaction yet we only got 8 eggs. He said that a first IVF cycle is a blank canvas, he has nothing to work with and can only go off what he thinks is best for us. He now knows that lowering the stims was the wrong decision because my follicles didn't grow as well as expected so if we were to do another fresh cycle then the meds would be increased.
I asked what the quality of my eggs and Mark's spermies were like. He said Mark's sperm were great quality and my eggs were also good. That's reassuring! 
My main concern was the transfer process and how I thought it was disgusting that I was asked to go in with a full bladder even though they were aware that my uterus is tilted. He agreed and said that there were some notes made on how the transfer process was more difficult than normal. I asked if this would've had an effect on the embryo and he said yes it could have. I couldn't believe what I was hearing, he was basically admitting that because of their stupid mistake that that could've been the reason that this cycle failed!! I was so angry and told him that there was no way we would be transferring another without number 1, ultrasound guidance and number 2, a mock transfer before the real thing. 

We've made the decision to wait until after our Christmas holiday to transfer our last remaining embryo and plan to transfer in January. I have all the forms so it's just a matter of calling them when my period arrives and they will arrange to have the embryo thawed. 

I've been so busy shopping for this bloody wedding!! Finally managed to get a dress on Saturday. It's a figure hugging maxi dress, it's very very dark blue (almost black) with lots of embelishment all over it in purples and turquoise. But I am struggling to find shoes that go nice with it. I swear I must've tried about 40 pairs on and nothing goes right with it. So it's back to the shops I go again this week, I'm going to try the Trafford Centre maybe on Thursday night. Never in my life did I think I would be all shopped out but I truly am!

Edinburgh, sorry to hear that Matt doesn't agree with your childminding idea. Did you come up with anything else over the weekend?
I don't know where I find the time to exercise! I actually took Evie to the gym with me on Sunday morning. Fortunately our gym puts some seats out in the classes for that purpose and they don't mind children being there as long as they are quiet and well behaved. So she sat on her I-Pad for an hour whilst I did a weight class. 

Betty, Frisky, AB.... how is everyone? Any gossip to report?

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies... I too have been meaning to update, but never get a bloody minute! 
Tina, I'm glad your appointment went as well as it did. Did the consultant agree to your terms of the next transfer? It is disgusting how that could have had such an impact. On a positive note though, at least you know next time that they will be extra vigilant & you know more in yourselves what to expect & to speak out over any concerns. I also think it's good your waiting till after Xmas, enjoy your hols & relax. And drink lots obviously ;) 
Your dress for the wedding sounds lovely. I'm like that when it comes to shopping for an event. I will stress & panic so much...I end up buying more than one outfit & take the one I don't wear back! And how have you lost 5lbs lady? There's nothing of you as it is! 

Betty, hows everything? Croup is horrible, I hope viv has made a full recovery. When is your due date Again? Can you belive it's almost a year since you sent Oscar that adorable Halloween outfit! X 

Ab, how's all with you & your bunch? Are you still loving the job? 

Edinburgh, sorry the child minding plan isn't going ahead..Is there no way you could do it under someone else or a company so your not self employed? I'm not sure if you can really. How is Leo now? Oscars full of another cold. Az ended up on the sofa last night as Oscar was in with us and just would not sleep, sniffling & coughing constantly. He's not as bad tonight though. 

I went to docs this morning for my smear (that's one way of waking up) haha... we got onto the subject of my pill, the nurse asked me how I was doing on it as now I'm almost 36, I may need to start a pill with more hormones in?!!! Jesus Christ....I almost slapped her! Haha she could see I was a bit shocked and then went on to say I'll be fine, my blood pressure & bmi are ok! But still! On a brighter note, my weight has gone down to 9st 3! I'm normally just under 10st I Just need to tone up. I think all the stress of everything recently has had an effect as I've just lost my appetite. 

Thanks for all your concern, Az & I are ok...hes Been very good & understanding. We've had a good talk about stuff, he's reassured me that he loves me & isn't going anywhere. We have both agreed to make more of an effort with certain things. In a weird way, it's done us good to have a huge fall out as its helped us get a few things out in the open. Life just gets so busy, you forget to talk about important things. 
I've got a telephone consultation with a counselor guy next week. I will see how I go. Things have just got on top, I don't feel like me. Betty, in a weird way, it's reassuring that you felt you were going a bit insane after having viv! It's nice to know I'm not alone.
I think alot of my problems stem from myself as I worry so much about everything. Also About what other people are thinking..I've been worrying myself this week to the point of being sick, about Aarons sister & what she thinks. But I've got to stop...She's not worried about me, she's not text to see if I'm ok. I just need to stay focused on what's important. That's my boys & Aaron.
It's our anniversary on Saturday, instead of going out Saturday night, my mum is gonna have boys on Sunday for a few hours. Az & I are going to go on a long country walk somewhere & a pub lunch! 
He's at a football match Saturday anyway! Haha how very glam of us Hey? We used to go walking alot, so I'm actually looking forward to it x


----------



## tinadecember

:D happy anniversary for this weekend!! Your plans to celebrate sound great. I love going for country walks and stopping off at a pub for some lunch and a few beers. Can't beat it! Hope the weather holds out for you and it stays dry. 
I agree sometimes it is good to have a row because you end up confessing things to eachother that have been building up and you've been so afraid to talk about. I think you're doing the right thing though, stop stressing about everyone else and concentrate on your beautiful little family. 
What are your plans for halloween with the boys? Think we are going to my mums, she is going to make a hotpot and we will take the kids out trick or treating. I love it that Evie is now at an age where she can really enjoy it all. 
10 weeks till our holidays too!!!! It's coming around so quick now, are you all sorted for it yet? 

The consultant agreed that as long as there is a member of staff free at the transfer day then by all means we can have someone in to do an ultrasound during the transfer. Why they don't offer it to women as normal practice anyway I don't know!! 

I'm on week 3 now of no carbs and I'm feeling great for it you know! I think my stomach must have shrunk because I don't feel hunger as much as did a few weeks ago and the cravings for sweet things has finally subsided! Just gotta keep it up for another 10 weeks and then I'm having a complete blow out for my hols.

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Well yes, for the 6 grand you pay out. You would think they would offer it wouldn't you? Its Ridiculous really. 
I'm not ready at all for hols, need to get kids passports sorted & get some clothes. It's tricky as what to pack as I'm unsure how hot or cool it will be. I treated myself to a new bikini. Unfortunately I am not blessed AT ALL in the boob department...I'm a pathetic b shrinking to an a cup :( x so I've got one of those gel bikinis from debenhams that make your boobs look bigger! Haha Im looking wobbly all over, can't do the no carb thing though...although I'll try. 

For Halloween I'm going to Alton towers with Joe & my sister. They do a scare fest thing. I've been before, it's great. Oscars too little to know, so Az is staying home whilst I go and have fun!! 

You should see my top teeth now from these braces, they look so straight. It's amazing... I'm so glad I got them xx


----------



## tinadecember

:D :D I bet your teeth look amazing!!! How much longer do you have to wear them for before they come off? It is completely worth it once the pain has subsided. 

I don't know what to wear either.. I've bought some jeans for the night time and shorts for during the day. My sister goes every year and she said that it is warm enough in the day to wear a bikini but at night it goes chilly and you will need a thin jacket or a cardigan. I still need to get a couple of bikinis. It's tough having bigger boobs too. I struggle finding bikinis because I feel like I can't find one that supports me properly and I end up falling out of them! I ordered 3 from that Boux Avenue that I was telling you about but 2 of them I don't like so they're going back this week. 

Your halloween plans sound amazing!!!! We never do anything cool like that :(

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how are you all??? Sorry for late reply, had a pretty busy week so far this week...
We have been to sunderland illuminations tonight and it was fab but vivienne absolutely shattered!! 
Tina..... Sounds like you had a good meeting with your doctor!!! I guess that they don't have anything to go by as you have not been through the IVF process before it it seems like a lot of money to just 'guess' what will work or not?!?! So what happens with the next egg transfer? Do you pay for that or is that part of the ivf you have already paid for? I think it's a great idea to wait till after your holiday, that way you can really enjoy your time away and have something to look forward to when you get back.... I say, get absolutely pissed every day and eat loads of crap, it seemed to work for me lol :) :) 

Frisky.... We haven't heard from you, how are you lovely??? 
Ab, how is your new job going?
Edinburgh.... How are you my lovely? Sorry to hear that the childminding has been vitoed.... Would you consider teaching/TA??? What are your qualifications??? 

Girls.... Give your babies extra cuddles today... A little boy in my town has died tonight after choking on a grape.... I'm so sad... How cruel can life be sometime????


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls.... I missed a full page out!!! Sorry!!! Frisky, great to hear from you my lovely..... We are all only human and have emotions and lots of lovely hormones!!! You are NORMAL!!! But please don't stress over anyone else but yourself and your beautiful family, nobody else is worth the worry!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Oh my god Betty, that just made me feel a bit sick reading that about the little boy. How awful :( :( How old was he? 
I am always so cautious with grapes, I make sure I cut each one in half before giving them to Evie. Mark thinks I'm bonkers because I do it with everything but it's so easy for one to just slide down their little throats before they get the chance to chew it up. God bless him :(

As far as the frozen embryo transfer is concerned... yes we have to pay for it. It works out at about £1500 all in all. Rip off really when we've already paid an arm and a leg but I'd pay anything really to have another bubba. 

How are you feeling my lovely? Any horrid pregnancy symptoms showing their head? 

Trafford Centre for me this afternoon girls, mission find a pair of shoes for the wedding is upon me! I swear, if I have to be there till closing time I will! There's no way I am going out to the shops again after this haha 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Ahhhh Tina, if I wasnt working today. I could have come and met you at the Trafford center! Haha 
Can't belive you have to pay more on top of what you have already paid? Doesn't seem fair that. 
Betty, yes I heard about that poor boy...I always cut the grapes length ways down the middle. It just doesn't bear thinking about does it. Poor family :( 

I've had zero sleep, Az has took the day off work as he's had no sleep. Oscar up all night, then woke up at 4am!!! I've still got to go into bloody work though, urrghhh 
Az is on call this weekend, he's managed to get cover for Saturday so he can go to the football! But our Sunday walk will be scrapped...Think we're going to go out Saturday night instead. Although all I want to do right now is go to bed, not for sex!! Just sleep! Haha Happy anniversary Az! X


----------



## tinadecember

I've just seen the article about that poor little boy on the daily mail, I actually shed a tear or 2 reading the story of how it happened. Every parent's worst nightmare. Can't begin to imagine what his parents are going through right now. 

ahhh shame you're working! we could've had a girls afternoon!!! Please can we arrange to meet though? It's getting ridiculous now how long we've been chatting on here yet we haven't met up! 

I second the going to bed for sleep not sex thing! Last night I was having a cuddle with Mark and of course as men do he got all frisky but I was ridiculously tired. I explained this to him but he said he'd be quick so I agreed and then he moaned at me afterwards saying it was like having sex with a corpse!! Well I did warn you in my defence haha!! Getting up at 4am every day doesn't exactly leave me in the mood for sex when 9pm arrives. 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaa!!! Tina, that just took me back to when I watched the vaccines support the stone roses at Heaton Park. That song post break up sex?? I was so pissed, I sang the words "What did you expect, from POST MORTOM SEX!!" Haaaha xx 

Bloody men! Never mind that they last as long as a virgins first time! ;) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

And yes....let's meet! We could even go holiday shopping at traff center. There's some great sales on xx


----------



## tinadecember

oooohhh yes we so could!!! I went last night and came home empty handed :( :( I've searched high and low for a pair of bloody shoes and it just isn't happening for me girls. I'm making one final trip to town this afternoon and if that fails then I am throwing in the towel and going to the wedding in my converse haha! If anything, at least I will be comfortable. 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey Tina. Did you find the shoes?? 

Well I am truly fucked off. Wedding anniversary today....Aaron went out last night for a few drinks whilst I prepared a meal for us both. Asked him to bring some wine and nappys home as we had none left. 
He didn't come home, he's still not home. I ended up having to drive to Tesco at 1am with kids in car to get nappys as Oscars was all wet. He didn't reply to my texts or calls, kept cutting me off. I got a text at 5am saying he was at his mates and will be home soon. Instead of coming home, he went straight to the football. He's there now. 
I spoke to him, he said sorry he just had a blowout with the lads. 
It's not on....I've not slept through worry, I've had Oscar who's full of a cold. And guess what else....hes not even got me an anniversary card. 
I feel so upset....Hes 34 ffs not a teenager. 
My mum and sister think I should lock him out tonight. He will be no good when he comes home at 6, he will just go to bed and wake up tomorrow like it's all ok. 
He was on Twitter the early hours. But couldn't just send me a text to say he's staying out?? 
I want to punch him in the face. 
What do I do...do I lock him out? If he was that arsed about me, he wouldn't have gone to the football, he'd have come home. I don't know what to do.? If anyone can help me here....will locking him out make it worse? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Im so cross, I prepared lovely tea last night. Mussels in a garlic and white wine sauce. He didn't even have the decency to tell me he wouldn't be home. He's an idiot. I would never do that. He's so selfish, I feel so worthless...like I mean nothing to him. He told me we couldn't go out for a slap up meal tonight as hes skint. Yet he can afford to go out on a 24 hour bender and a football match???! 
I'm so locking him out and turning my phone off, just like he did last night. He's in no fit state to be around the kids anyway. 
I'll just have to deal with the consequences tomorrow x


----------



## friskyfish

I'm not locking him out as it'll just make things worse. There's gonna be a right shit atmosphere when he gets in though. I want to punch him in his head!! X


----------



## friskyfish

Look at me chatting and having a debate with myself!! Haha #crazy


----------



## ab75

Hope you are ok Frisky :hugs:
I would be going fckng mental!!!!! Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh frisky. Big hugs. That's just shit quite frankly. There's no excuse for that. Time for a reminder that he has a wife and kids now and to act like a grown up. Just remember violence is not the answer x


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Edinburgh...he's under my patio! 
No. He got back from the football at 6pm and acted as if nothing at all had happened. I couldn't speak to him as the kids were there. Found a card just lying under the TV in the living room, which he had obviously bought last minute on his way home. I've not even opened it. It's in the bin. 
Hes a selfish idiot...he thinks I'm out of order for going on & on about it. He's just lost 2 days with his son as today he's just in bed. 
I know he has alot of pressures at work, his job isn't secure. But thats no excuse. 
To be honest, I'm really worried about our marriage. It's just a mess :( xx


----------



## tinadecember

:( Sending you super massive hugs Frisky. 

If that was me.... I WOULD have locked him out without a doubt. Number 1, it's your anniversary. He should be making sure that YOU are his priority and making a fuss of you, showing you how much he loves you. Number 2, you are his wife!! He should have a bit more respect and let you know that he is okay and won't be home. Mark is the same, he will go out and not bother texting me and doesn't care that I am at home worrying my head off. I think it is bang out of order what he has done, you're a lot more forgiving than I am haha! Here's hoping you can sort things out and I am sorry I wasn't online when you were having a rant to yourself! 

Yes I finally got some shoes, I ordered 2 pairs from Ravel and thank god that I liked one of them. I went back into town for the final time yesterday to buy a bag and jewellery and I might have treated myself to £70 worth of bobby brown products haha! 
The wedding is this weekend, can't wait actually to just have a couple of days of fun and relaxation. 

Mark is going to Germany for 3 days this week with work so after today I won't see him until the weekend :( I am also doing 5-2s all week in work so I can get off early on Friday so I am going to be wonderful to be around this week! 

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

I'm really sorry to hear things are so bad frisky. Keeping everything crossed he realises he's been an idiot quickly and at least apologises. 
Glad you found you shoes Tina! Have a lovely weekend when it comes.
I'm recovering from chocolate pick me up binge after the damn rugby last night!


----------



## Edinburgh

I spoke to matt bout coming down on an overnighter to meet up with you lovely ladies but he doesn't feel he can take time out till Christmas break. He gets 3 weeks off from like 19 dec. But you are all off on your jollybobs around then!


----------



## tinadecember

:D A christmas meet up sounds like the best idea!! We could totally organise something for weekend 19th! That's if everyone is free? We don't go away until the 24th so I could definitely squeeze in a girls night 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my god Yes! Let's do it! It's my birthday on the 18th too! Haha x 

Im just at the Orthodontist for an emergency appointment. My tooth is really wobbly at the bottom, I'm not sure if it's because of the braces or not. Tina, did your teeth feel lose at any point?? X 
I'll catch up properly later x


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry for being AWOL girls... Had a lot on these last few days and my mam is playing up again (will explain all later!!)
Frisky...: I'm so sorry I wanst around to answer you last week!!! I cannot believe az did that to you??? I agree with tina! Chris would have been totally locked out and made to go to his mothers!!! Why do men go on like that??? Chris has also done things like that, it's really not on and if it was the other way round I think they would have something to bloody moan about!!! You do right being mad with him. What has happened since??? Hope you have sorted stuff out xxxx

Tina.... Glad you got some shoes... Sounds like you will have a fab weekend!!! 

I doubt I will be able to hook up so close to Christmas girls, I'm working all weekend the weekend before Xmas (think its 19/20) and through Christmas and new year as we don't close and can't take time off either as we will be really busy BUT!!! I will be on maternity leave soon WHOOP!!! So would love to meet at some point in the new year xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, no my teeth never went wobbly but I can understand why they would. There's so much pressure being put on them! What did the orthodontist say? I've just started to wear my retainers again this week to make sure my teeth are the straightest they can be for the wedding and I'm in so much pain haha! I haven't worn them for a few months and the pressure is horrific! 

Betty, sorry that your mum is going through a bad time again. Sending you big hugs. That is shitty that you have to work right over Christmas and New Year :( I've always been in a job where I've had the festive period off work but both of my sisters work in retail and they are in all year round and hate it!! 

Hows the bump coming on? Is it huge now? 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Frisky, howyou getting on??? Have you managed to sort everything out with az??? 

I had a funny turn yesterday, it was so scary! I was at work and basically went 'blind' not completely black but like my eyes had Vaseline in them! I couldn't see anything! I didn't feel ill or anything, just couldn't bloody see! It took an hour to subside and then I was just sat taking it easy and the girls at work were just having a conversation and it was like they were taking in a foreign language, I couldn't understand what they were saying, it was the most awful thing ever! I was so confused, I didn't know what was going on... So I was whipped round to A&E where I was checked over, I was 'confused' for about 40mins (didn't know where I was or anything!) all my stats were fine apart from I have a urine infection, have been given a week worth of antibiotics . I am back at the hospital tmrw for more tests but I really think it was just a very bad and strange migraine (without pain) that left me a bit 'brain dead' was more frightening than anything else! Feel ok now but taking this week off to try and just chill out! I'm so worried through this pregnancy! I am still petrified I'm going to lose this baby! What's wrong with me?!?!?!?! Need a slap!! 

I think I'm quite big (bump wise) but I don't mind, as long as I don't put 4 stone on again!!! Lol!!! 

Hope everyone else is well.... Xxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

I was thinking migraine before you even mentioned it betty! I too suffer with them and my usual symptoms of one coming on are blurred eye and confusion. I can't read and my speech slurs before the headache comes on. Sometimes it can take a few days for the headache to arrive. You're bound to be worried sick and you will be until your little prince is in your arms but I am sure everything will be just fine. He is all snuggled in now and healthy, all he has to do is grow, which he must be doing if your bump is growing! 

I've been so naughty with food this week. Mark's away in Germany on business until Thursday night and I've been so busy with work and mummy work that I've fallen back into the routine of grabbing a takeaway again. I haven't been to the gym in a week, I need to get my arse back into gear. I can do great in the day, I will take a salad to work and only drink water all day then it gets to tea time and I have zero energy to make something healthy to eat. I need a personal chef I think haha 

xxx


----------



## ab75

:hi:
Sorry I've been awol. Zara had croup last week (first week of october hols), sunday afternoon Frazer started to get hoarse then he was barking like a seal, He was at the docs 3 times in 2 days as I couldn't get his temp down. A combination of paracetamol, ibuprofen and amoxicillin did the trick and thankfully he just has a cough and a runny nose now. He is still very clingy and not sleeping great at night but is better than what he was.

I have been reading but just haven't had a chance to catch up.

Frisky, I hope you and Az manage to sort things out. Sounds like he was bang out of order with his behaviour at the weekend :hugs:

Tina, glad you finally found shoes!! Enjoy the wedding :hugs:

Betty, sorry you had a scary turn, hope you are feeling better today and enjoy your rest :hugs:

Edinburgh, hope the kids are both better now. Have you thought about doing any other jobs? :hugs:


I've almost finished christmas shopping for the kids. Frazer is done apart from pj's and stocking fillers. Girls are almost done, need to get them a Hudl and pj's each and singalong elsa for Zara, Crazy cuts playdoh and pig goes pop for Zoe. Going shopping at the end of november with my sis so will be finishing that weekend. Going to get paper when the girls are back at nursery next week and start to get it wrapped!! That's going to take ages!!!


----------



## tinadecember

AB, I can't believe how organised you are! You are putting the rest of us to shame haha
I *have * bought a couple of things but I haven't had the money this month or the time in fact to make a good start on it. Evie is into Monster High at the minute so I've bought her the dolls and some furniture to go with them and then a monster high bag and a bracelet making set. I've bought her twin baby dolls too because her nan has bought her a twin pram. She's been asking for one for ages so I'm sure she will be over the moon. Can't go mad this year though with us flying out on Christmas Eve to Tenerife. 

Sorry to hear that the kids have been unwell :( It seems to happen all at once doesn't it, one gets sick and it's like the domino effect with their little immune systems. Poor Leo sounds like he has been through a tough time of it, good to hear that the good, old, trusty amoxicillin did the trick though and sorted him out. 

I'm finally on my last day at work before a couple of days off. This week has been hell with doing 5-2s in work and Mark being away in Germany but thankfully I am only in work until 10am today then it's pamper time and we're off to the lakes. 

I probably won't have time to catch up until maybe Sunday afternoon so whatever you're up to this weekend ladies make sure it's a good one! 

xxx


----------



## ab75

Have a great time Tina xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, sorry for my absence. 
Ab, poor Frazer & Zara, hope they are feeling better. It seems to last for ages when they are poorly. Croup is nasty, it's heartbreaking when you hear them with that. 
I cannot believe you have done your Xmas shopping, thats made me feel slightly sick. 
I'm normally Mrs Christmas, love it...but this is the first Xmas I'm not really fussed about. I think it's because we are so skint. Money worries constantly. As Joe gets older, he wants more expensive gifts... He wants a parrot camera drone this year (a flying camera) £350 they start from!! Not a chance, I've seen cheaper versions so he will have to have one of those. We are also going away, so I can't really think about presents. I'm so ready for this holiday, we need it..cant wait to wake up Xmas day & not have to do anything. They have a gala Xmas dinner thing at the hotel, so I'm gonna get dressed up & enjoy being waited on! :) 
Things are a bit better here. I've calmed down alot. Aaron is sorry, he's been feeling sick, tired and sorry for himself all week. 
Hes Been unhappy at work as the past 4 week's he's been made to work in the Depot, when he's usually out on the road. This means he's lost out on any overtime, it's really been getting him down. But thank god, He's back on the road now. 
His uncle offered him a job, which meant a 6grand pay cut each year?? He was out with his uncle for a few drinks on that Friday....he told me he 'thinks he agreed to work for Him' obviously I went mad, I told Aaron there is no way we can afford to live off that wage! I'm pissed off his uncle would even try and persuade him whilst he's drunk, he's already declined the offer a few months ago. Anyway, he rang and told him he couldn't do it, so it's ok now. 
My mum told me Aaron has asked her to babysit tomorrow so he can take me out. I've no idea where it what's planned, but he bloody owes me big time! 
I've got a telephone consultation with the therapist thing on Monday. Imagine if it was last Monday?? Haha I'd have been a crazy woman! 

Betty, that sounds frightening....I've never suffered from Migraines, so no idea what they are like. But it's good it's nothing more sinister and even Tina has had similar symptoms before. 
I know your fears about everything being ok with baby...I was the same. It's only natural to feel this way, nothing can take it away. It's a rollercoaster of emotions. But he will be here soon enough, it will all be fine xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Have a fabulous weekend my lovely! Let those locks down and get pissed!!!! :)
Frisky, I'm so pleased things are better!!! Bloody men hey? They need whipping!! Look after yourself chick xx
Ab, oh no! Your poor babies!!! Hope they're on the mend now, how is the new job going? 
Edinburgh.... How are you my lovely? Any more news on the job front??? 

I'm less stressed, just worried Something will go wrong after waiting all this time for my bubba, I'm trying my best to enjoy this pregnancy! It took 3 years to get to this point and I'm still bloody stressing!!!! Lol!! 

Have a fab weekend everyone.... Will catch up on Sunday xxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry Tina, forgot to say have a fabulous weekend xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies!
Betty that migraine sounded awful. Glad you're feeling better now x
Tina - news from the weekend? Outfit photos? We're all invested here in the final result of all those shopping trips!
Ab - how are all the babes getting on now? Hope wee Frazer is on the mend.
Frisky, glad you're OK peeps. Money worries suck, I hear you on that one! Some of my friends spend more on clothes/shoes a month than we have to feed, clothe and keep 4 of us warm. While I know things will get better and be worth the sacrifice when Matt graduates, it sometimes feels like we will never get there!
I think kids expectations for Christmas presents has gotten out of control. We don't have telly in the conventional sense. We have a TV and we watch amazon prime, BBC catch up and the movies we have on our PC. We control what Mia watches and she doesn't get subjected to ANY ADVERTS. My friend's little boy is 6 months older and he's already started 'Mummy I want one of those from Santa' and it's all courtesy of TV brainwashing. We have bought a second hand train set for them for Christmas and I am so relieved that they are still young enough not to care. I sometimes think we should introduce the concept of family income and expenditure to our children at a fairly young age so that they understand that there just isn't a few hundred pounds that can magically appear for gifts. 
I can't believe you're done your shopping Ab, that's magic. I've put a few things aside but mostly just for my friend and her kids as they are moving home to Germany at the beginning of December. 
I've had a first and second interview for a position as branch manager for one of the really prestigious property companies up here. First informal chat went really well. The formal interview yesterday was awful. I totally bombed the written assessment and then was so stressed by that that when they came in to talk to me I was waffling a load of nonsense. I completely missed what they were getting at in a line of questioning and rambled about something different. All this great experience and stuff I planned to talk about went right out of the window. Anyway, postmortem wont help now. Will just have to hope another good opportunity opens up before February! I bought three outfits to wear to the formal interview as it was late night shopping and I couldn't decide alone so now I have to make time to take the ones I didn't wear back. Can't wait to fit into my own clothes again. 
Leo is 6 months old today and I have no idea where the time is going. Feel like I just chase my ass from one day into the next. On the plus side, last night, for the first time in over 8 weeks, he only woke up once during the night! Yay! I'm not getting my hopes up yet that we've turned a corner but man, this 3-5 times a night thing has been killing me. 
I think that was one of the really hard things about interviewing at the moment. I haven't slept properly in months, haven't thought about work for months and have had my brain rotted away by nappies, potty calls and Dora the Explorer. I can't even say my Spanish is improving any as I'm always half switched on!
Onwards and upwards I say. 
x


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

Frisky, great news that you and Aaron have made a start on sorting out your differences. I hope he has planned something really special for your night out, you sure as hell deserve a bit of pampering!
I too am so so excited for our hols. Only 59 sleeps to go!!! It'll be here in no time at all. 

Betty, how are you my dear?

AB, Are the kids feeling any better?

Edinburgh, have you been told then that you haven't been successful in the branch manager position? Sometimes we do go in there and feel like we haven't done a good job but then are surprised to find that the interviewer thought we did an excellent job! Crossing my fingers for you :)
I can second what you are saying about Christmas becoming overly expensive. Every advert that comes on the TV Evie jumps up and shouts "ooohh mum I want one of those off Santa" Her list is as long as my arm, little does she know that "santa" is skint and she will receive a limited number of items off the list! 

My weekend went great girls! I do have pictures and I will upload some when I get the chance to. The hotel was lovely though so so overpriced. We paid £290 per night and I felt like there wasn't enough attention to detail paid to live up to that price tag! It stated on the website "fresh fruit on arrival". I was expecting a lovely fruit platter in our room and was disappointed to find 2 APPLES!!! one of which was soft and wrinkly like it had been left sitting there for a fortnight. The TV in the bathroom didn't work so my plan to sit in the bath with wine and watch TV went out of the window! Then to top it off the TV in the main room wasn't tuned in very well so every channel was fuzzy. I did feel like a bit sick when we handed over £600 at check out. 

I was so ill yesterday :( you should have seen the pair of us trying to drive home! Mark said he would drive then after 20 minutes said he still felt pissed so asked if I would drive so I had a go but could feel my eyes dropping every few minutes. I was knackered! We did finally arrive home safe and sound mid afternoon and spent the afternoon not being able to move off the couch! Could have done with today off work to recover if I'm honest

My period came yesterday too to make matters worse. I'm cramping pretty badly, fuck my life!!!!

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Dear heavens Tina! I'd be expecting the new York plaza for that price and I'd have complained about all the above to ensure I got freebees or comp'd night. Oh dear, I've been living with a north American too long. He's rubbing off on me! 
Fbook photos are lovely.
I too have my eyes on stilts today. 3hrs sleep sat night as Leo was vomiting and 3hrs sleep last night as had to drive to glasgow at 3am to pick up my mum from the airport. Got home at 6 just as kids were getting up and matt has midterms today so he'll be gone till we pick him up at 7!
I'll hopefully get feedback thus week but as an interviewer myself, I wouldn't hire me on the back of friday's performance!
How is everyone else?


----------



## friskyfish

Oh god Edinburgh, I hope you get some well deserved sleep soon & leo has stopped vomming. You never know, you could have made a good impression at the interview, think we all dissect ourselves too much in these situations, sending positive thoughts your way. 

Tina, sorry your period is here. Hows the hangover? That story of you driving home cracked me up, reminds me of me and az! I saw a few pics on instagram, you looked beautiful, really like the dress and your eyelashes! Ive just got some lashes from 'house of lashes' took 4 weeks to arrive, im going to try them out this weekend  
Cant belive the hotel room was that much? Bloody hell, you should complain about the fruit, you may get a free fruit hamper in the post! Haha. 

Betty how are you after your scare? What is babys due date? Itll soon be here 

Ab, how are you? Hope Frazer is on the mend now.

I had my telephone assesment thing yesterday, im now on a waiting list to have some one on one therapy? I dont know what to call it!? 
It was good to chat to someone who doesn't know me, he seems to think ive just let everything get on top of me, moving so soon after baby, not nesting at home as I was packing to move, loads of other stuff which I wont bore you with. Got onto the subject of Eve too, which was hard, I was actually shocked at my reaction. Normally I can talk about her & what happened fine, but I just froze, I couldnt breathe or get my words out, then the tears came...very weird. Anyway im ok, just see how it goes, I need to stop being so hard on myself. 

Didnt end up going anywhere at wkend as aaron was skint, so we are doing it this Friday instead, at my favorite restaurant :) 
Im still pissed off at him, but what can I do. Need to forget & move on....although lets be honest, us women NEVER forget ;) Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Have you managed to catch up on some rest Edinburgh or is Leo still sick? Is Matt American?!?! I never even knew!! If so... where did you guys meet?

Frisky, good to hear that you feel like you've got things off your chest having the phone convo with the therapist. As for the reaction to talking about Eve, I think if we are talking about it to people who we see every day then after a while it becomes easier to talk about but if we talk about personal things like that to a stranger it can have a whole other outcome! 
I was the same talking about the IVF. I had come to terms discussing it with my friends and family but when our HR manager in work asked how it'd gone and how I was feeling I broke down right there in her office. I also think we can become brave around our family but when it's a stranger there is no reason to be brave. It's good to talk :) 

My lashes were only Eyelure from Boots! I keep meaning to try some MAC lashes because everyone raves about them but there isn't a MAC shop by me so Boots will have to do! I loved my dress but I have taken it back to the shop haha! I left the tag on because it was well hidden inside so I've just taken it back and got a £120 refund! Never going to wear it again anyway. 

What day are you going to Alton Towers hun?

Is anyone else doing anything fun for Halloween?

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Happy Halloween!
I got the job - it's a bloody miracle. Haven't got the paperwork yet so cant announce it generally or give my notice yet. 
Glad your first conversation with the therapist was productive frisky. It takes a lot of courage to talk to a stranger but at the same time it can be freeing as they don't judge. 
Hope you and az have a lovely weekend, you're due one.
How are you Tina? Cant believe you took the dress back! I was tempted to leave the tags on my interview dress but figured I'd sweat too much with the stress to be able to take it back. Mine was only 27 from next though! Start job 5th Jan and have at least half a stone to lose by then. But then I'm going proper wardrobe revamp shopping! Might ask my friend for an easy makeup look too. She's a makeup artist and always on my case. 
How are you ab and betty? Quiet week on here. Everyone busy for Halloween?


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi lovely ladies.... So sorry for being completely useless in not being on here much! No excuse really other than I've just been a bit miserable and haven't felt like doing anything all week :( get the violins out!!!!!

Edinburgh!!! Well done on the job, whoop!!! So what hours will you be doing??? See, you obviously did a fantastic job at the interview!!! Hope the kids are better and you've manaes some sleep! You really don't get a lot of sleep do you??? My cousin is one of those really annoying people, her little boy (who is 5) is absolutely good as gold, she had her little girl 7 weeks ago and she is back at pre pregnancy weight and her baby is sleepy from mindnight till 6.30am, I want to rugby tackle her to the ground and punch her in the face, lol!!!! 

Tina, good call on taking the dress back, I would have so done the same! Also, JEEZ on that hotel price!! My god! You could have had a week abroad somewhere for that! Glad you had fun, you really deserve it!!! 

Frisky, how are things? Are you feeling any better and are thing better with you and Az???? 

AB, what's going on with you chick???? X


----------



## Edinburgh

I think we all get weeks like that betty, anything in particular wrong or just the early winter blues?
We went to my aunt's Halloween party last night but I ended up spending over an hour trying to settle Leo and another hour rubbing her foster son's back as he was dreadfully sick and she had a million other kids to look after. Poor wee soul. Think it was just excitement and nerves on an empty tummy with damn fizzy juice. He hadn't eaten any candy. 
Mia had a ball. She spent a lot of time eating crisps and being flown around on her broomstick by matt. Took me 25mins to undo the back combing in my own hair when we got home. Love a bit of dress up though. 
Not much sleep happens for me, no. Leo gets up usually 3 times a night for a feed, but often up to 5 times. I'm sure your new one will be a wee superstar though betty!
How are the kids getting on ab? Any better?


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, congrats on the new job!!! You must have done a better job that you thought in the interview after all! Good too that you have a little while before you start so you can prepare and get yourself fighting fit to take on the world! Your halloween plans sounded great! We too did a bit of dress up and went to a party at my mums place. Had a manic day actually.. Started early in the morning with Evie waking up at 6 with excitement :( we watched Hocus Pocus on the couch until I managed to wake up a little and then decorated the house with silly decorations. We then made cakes and spent a few hours painting our faces and getting ready for the party. The long day took its toll on her though and she was fast asleep on my knee at the party at 10.30pm! 

Betty, why are you feeling down my lovely? Is it just the hormones getting on top of you? Have you thought about a name for your little prince yet by the way? Won't be long now!! 

I'm so tired girls :( :( I just need some time off work. I haven't had any real time off since the first week in August and I've still got 7 weeks to go. I'm so sleepy all of the time, these 6-2 shifts are killing me off!

xxx


----------



## ab75

:hi:

Sorry I've been m.i.a,kids are better but Frazer has been a nightmare at sleeping. I have felt like a zombie for the last 2 weeks. He's been sleeping with me as it's the only way I can get a couple of hours. last night was better, he only woke a couple of times and fell back asleep quick so hopefully he's getting better. He has 4 teeth now.
We had a party in the house for the kids for Halloween,they had fun.

I'm still busy working,Still enjoying it.

Dh finds out this week if he's getting paid off or not!!!

Hope you are all well.

I :rofl: at you taking the dress back Tina.

Congratulations on the new job Edinburgh.

Hope you are feeling better Betty. What's your due date?

Glad you and Az have sorted things out Frisky,and well done for speaking to someone xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Have to say your make up for a hallowe'en was AMAZEBALLS!!!! You should post a pic on her to show Edinburgh! It really was amazing, I didn't manage any dress up this year but viv looked fab in her little outfit! 
Girls, I've had a pretty rough week and its it going to get better anytime soon, it's not me! It's chris, he's really having a tough time, I can't believe I'm actually going to say this but I think he's having a bit of a breakdown! He's worked from home for the last 3 years and is always been tough on him not mingling with other people during the day (and then only me and viv on a night!) he's finally hit breaking point, it's awful! He's been in bed a lot and having anxiety attacks, he went to see the doctor today and has a meeting with a councillor this Wednesday.... It's just not like him, he is such a strong person! I'm doing my best to keep happy and motivated but it's hard because I'm hormonal and feel like crying a lot! The good thing is that he has admitted he needs help, he was so desperate to get to the doctors, I think he feels worse than he is telling me actually! On top of all this my mam is on her rollacoaster ride of doom! I know I must sound so horrible when it comes to my mam but she has been ill since before me and my sister were born and refuses any help, she has severe bio polar and severe depression. One minute she is up and happy and full of the joys of spring and then next she is at Rock bottom and worst of all she blames me and my sister for everything and we are the reason why she is so depressed, it's really hard for me to deal with and I just want to run away when she is like that.... I'm SO sorry for the horrendously miserable post girls (this is why I've not written anything on here) :( 
On a brighter note, all is well with me and bump, I'm getting big!! No name yet (I don't like anything so any names you like send my way!!) due 14th feb so only 14 weeks to go, eeeeeek!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, I don't really know what to say my dear to make you feel any better. I just want to send you massive hugs and get well wishes to Chris. Sounds to me like maybe he is suffering with depression? I hope the councillor can shed some light and send him on the right path. There's a difference like you said between Chris and your mum.. Chris wants help, your mum wants to continue dealing with her illness by herself. You've done all you can and if she still doesn't want the help then nobody can blame you for feeling the way you do towards her. You just work on getting Chris better for Christmas time and your upcoming bundle of joy!

WOW you're due on valentines day?!?! How bloody exciting! There's only 1 name for it... ROMEO haha! 

I've always struggled with boys names. I have a list as long as my arm for girls! Our name for Evie if she was a boy would have been Alfie James though when I think about Alfie now all I can think of is Alfie Moon off Eastenders haha! Do you like modern names or more traditional? Maybe then I can suggest some to you! 

AB, great to hear that the kids are back on track :) though not to great that you're zombified due to no sleep! Sending your DH good luck on the job front, it's the last thing anyone would want being paid off at Christmas time! 

Frisky, hope you're okay chick. You've been quiet for a week or so... 

I'm becoming terribly broody again girls. I've been fine for a month and accepted that we will wait until January but it's back with a vengeance. Ovulation is in about 5 days time so I'm going to secretly get back on the horse and try naturally. Mark will think all of his Christmas' have come at once! Just want January to hurry up so badly. GOD DAMN INFERTILITY!!! 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Sorry ladies, I'm just popping on ti say I'll be on later to catch up and see how you all are. Had a bit of a horific week, had no time to do anything...sorry for the shitty post, I'll catch up later xx love you all x


----------



## tinadecember

Hello ladies... where is everyone hiding?!?! xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies..

Edinburgh, congratulations on the job! That's fabulous after you were so sure you hadnt impressed them. 

Ab, I don't blame you for putting Frazer in bed with you. Sleep is so sacred, I've done it a few times myself with Oscar. Glad your still enjoying work. 

Tina, bless you...January will soon be here before you know it. You also have your holiday inbetween to break it up, your time will be here soon, I know it xx 

Betty, oh dear.. Sounds like your having a bit of a tough time, plus emotions are running high anyway. It's good Chris has opened up to you and sought help. I know depression in men is less heard of, they don't like to talk about it, so this is a positive thing. I feel for him on the anxiety attacks, I've been having those quite badly this past week, to the point of being sick, not nice at all. All you can do is be there for him & reassure him, it will get better xx 
I'm sorry about your mum, that must be really tough, especially blaming you and your sister for it. Seems such a Shame when you could really do with your mum at times like this. Big hugs go out to you xx 

Boys names, I only liked Oscar! Haha We had Zac too, but I won with Oscar! Haha 
Joes got a friend at school called Finlay, I quite like that too. 

We'll girls, as I mentioned above, I've been having bad anxiety...non stop shaking, nausea and dizziness. I just seem to worry about everything to the point of been sick. I went to the doctors again and he's put me on antidepressants...I'm not too sure how I feel about that. He says it will help with the anxiety too. I've only been on them 3 days, they take weeks to kick in. Having pretty shitty side affects though, heart palpitations, like I've drank 5 cans of redbull! 
Aarons been to the football tonight to watch Salford city, his cousin plays for them. He's still out, probably pissed somewhere as they won and are through to the 1st round of the facup. My mum came and sat with Oscar whilst I took Joe for a late night swim at my gym. Was so nice, had the pool and jacuzzi to ourselves.
We didn't go Alton towers last week as my sister was really ill. So we are going tomorrow instead, big fireworks display. It's gonna be pissing down all day too! Urrghhh Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh god Hun I'm sorry to hear about the anxiety attacks. What has the doctor put you on? My mums been suffering with anxiety lately too and the doctor has put her on beta blockers but she didn't like the side effects so has stopped taking them. I hope you're having a lovely time at Alton Towers even though the weather is shitty 

If you like I was thinking we can meet up soon and have a girls day? It sounds like it's just what you need at the minute 

I'm just sat in watching strictly and the X factor tonight. The wine is flowing nicely! 

Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, a girls day sounds fabulous :)

Alton towers was AMAZING!! Had the best day ever, didn't get home till 11pm The fireworks were out if this world. I know it's expensive, but it's well worth the money, something really magical about the place. We were really lucky with the weather, was pissing down all morning, but didn't rain once at Alton towers. We hardly had to que either. Can't wait to go back. walked for bloody miles though, my thighs are killing me today! Haha xx 

Hows everyone doing? X


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls I'm so sorry for being AWOL.... I have not been able to face writing anything, had such a shitty week this last week :-( 
Things are a bit better, Chris has seen a councillor and his doctor, doc said that antidepressants would be a last resort and the councillor has said that he is suffering from anxiety and OCD with just mild depression, he is going to have more sessions to try and combat it.... I bought him some St. Johns wort and he already seems a bit better, I'm just trying to support him as much as I can.... My mother is s nightmare, I can't even tell you how bad she is! One minute she is 'up' and happy and perfectly fine and the next it's like the world has ended, I seriously don't know what I'm going to get from one day to the next, I'm emotionally drained, she is absolutely NO support for me at all and has not been all through this pregnancy. It's sad as I don't have a dad so would really love to have her just being a friend but that's just never going to happen, I'm getting sad just thinking about it :( shake it off!!!! 

Tina, frisky.... Not long now to your holidays!!! Bet you can't wait! You both really need a break!!! Frisky, I'm so sorry you are having anxiety attacks, not nice at all! What has the doctor given you??? Have you tried a bit of yoga/meditation or even just some gym time to help? That really works for me but I know it's not for everyone! 

We have made a start on the nursery this weekend, just painted the room white for now until I decide what colours I want in there.... We aren't further forward with s name.... Although I do like Romeo lol!!! Think we will wait till he is here then decide! I will be in my third trimester next week, seriously! Where is the time going???? I still can't believe I'm pregnant!!! :) 

Love you all girls, thanks for all your kind words and support with absolutely everything :hug:


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, sorry to hear that you're having a tough time of things :( sending you all my love and big hugs. Good news that Chris is getting the help that he needs. I hope that it is just what he needs and he starts to pick up soon. I can only begin to imagine what you're going through with your mum. My mum suffers from depression but with the sounds of it your mums depression is in a whole other league :( Do you have a sister or a close friend who you can turn to? Every girl needs their mum when they're pregnant, I wish she could try her best and be there for you. 

Frisky, glad to hear that you had a great time in Alton Towers! I haven't been for years but I always love it when we do go. I wanna take Evie but I am worried that it'll be a wasted journey and she won't be able to go on very much because she is short. I think she's about 110cm... did you take notice of how high you have to be? 

Give me a shout when you are free and we can organise to meet up in manchester or something. You're only down the road from me, we need to make more of an effort haha!

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Thanks tina :) yes, I have my sister who is just amazing and we go through all this crap together, it's good we have each other, don't know what I would do without her! I also have my cousin and all three of us are just like sisters so I'm really lucky.... I have to say that Chris is also my rock, he is a pain in the arse but seriously, he is a wonderful man and I love him to bits xxxx 

Hope everyone else is doing well..... 

Tina, are your secretly TTC before your holiday??? If so where are you in your cycle??? God I can't believe how close we are to Christmas!!! 44 days arghhhhhhhggg! I'm totally not sorted at all and really need to be because I won't be wanting to drag my fat, pregnant arse around all the shops at the busiest time of the year!!! Gulp!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Betty, I really feel for you with your mum. Like Tina Says, everyone needs there mum, especially when pregnant. Big hugs to you lovey. Glad you have your sister & your not alone going through this. 
Chris has seen a counselor quickly, that's great. I know it's tough, but things can only get better now hey? X 

Tina, I have a feeling it's 140cm for the big rides at Alton towers, but don't quote me on that. I took Joe when he wasn't big enough, although there is quite alot for smaller ones, he just wanted to go on the big ones, so I would try and wait till she's bigger. 

They have put me on Fluoxetine, the side effects are a bit shit. I feel sleepy all the time and quite jittery. I have a follow up appointment in 2 weeks, not sure if they will take me off them or not. Betty, what were you put on after viv? And how long did you stay on them for? 

I can't even think about Xmas, I'm so glad we are away from it all this year xx


----------



## friskyfish

P.s can you belive it's been a whole year since I moved back up north?? Time flys xx


----------



## friskyfish

Just to confirm, it IS 140cm for the big rides xx


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh well she has A LOT of growing to do yet! She loves the big rides so I know if I took her now that she would be upset because she couldn't go on them. I'll take her when she's 10 maybe? haha 

Betty, can't all men be pains in the arses? But we wouldn't change them. Mark has a whole list of flaws that piss me off and make me feel like ripping my hair out but his good points outweigh the bad so I put up with them. :) 
Yes we are secretly TTC before January.. well I wouldn't say TTC because the odds are that it won't work but we're giving it a go. It'd be nice not to have to shell out another £1500 in January to transfer the frozen embryo but hey ho. 
I am on CD17, had positive OPKs last night and this morning so Mark has been in his element with tonnes of sex. Now the 2WW begins 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha on the lots of sex for mark! Fingers crossed for you! Xx 

Yes men can be a pain in the arse. I actually text my mum last night having a moan about Aaron, checked my phone this morning & realized I'd actually sent it to AARON!!! Fucks sake! He didn't even say anything last night. It was nothing bad really, it was just about him wanting to go and watch Salford city every other weekend, then I added 'WITH THAT SLUT ' 
His cousin who plays for them, it's his girlfriend with the boobs, remember?? Haha xx


----------



## ab75

^^ Frisky that made me :rofl:

Too much to catch up on.

Sorry things are tough just now Frisky, Betty and Chris.

Hope the ttc pays off Tina xx


----------



## friskyfish

Omg....spoke to my mum earlier, she saw Az this morning & were talking about football, my mum mentioned Salford city and Az said "oh yeah, Sarah sent me a funny text last night calling me a slut for wanting to go & watch them!!" 

Haaaaaaaahaaa really?? As if he actually thought that text was for him and didn't click on! I wobdered why he didn't say anything! Oh my days hahaha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god frisky!!! That's hilarious!!! I can't believe you sent him the message and then he didn't even bloody click on!!!! :)
I was put on citalopram with my PND and I have to say, it worked a treat! I was back to my normal self in no time, I stayed on the tablets for about 6 months until I was sure I was well enough to come off them, the side effects coming off them was horrendous but only lasted a couple of weeks.... The only side effects I had while on them was lack of sex drive which wasn't great at all but to be honest, I just need to get better :) hope this info helps you, I don't know much about the tablets you are on but I would suggest that if the side effects are too much to go back to see you GP!! Xx
Tina.... Fingers crossed that you don't need to shell out that extra cash and that you catch that little eggy, I really have got everything crossed for you my lovely :) 
I'm off work tomorrow, I'm going to the gym then im going to come home and totally relax!!! My bump is so HUGE! Think this boy is going to be a whopper!!! :) :)


----------



## tinadecember

hahahaha Frisky that text story had me in fits of giggles. As if he didn't realise that you said THAT SLUT and thought you meant him. Just goes to show that men take little time to look at the details. They must just quickly scan over a text picking out key words. Hilarious :D :D

AB, you okay my dear? You've been quiet of late.

Betty, lucky you having a day off work!! I'm desperate for some time off. So desperate that I've thought about taking a day off sick a few times this last week. Can we have a new bump picture pleasssssssssssssssssssssseeee?? 

Just 42 days to go until my jollies girls! Not that I'm counting or anything. I lie, I totally am!! We got out euros last weekend, need to pick up some new suitcases after pay day at the end of the month. Just shows how long I haven't been away for.... got the suitcases out of the loft and good thing I did really. They stunk like damp! Mark wants to use them anyway rather than buying new ones but it only took that are you fucking kidding me look to change his mind haha 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Eeeeeeeek!!!! Not long for your holiday!!! I love that you only had to give mark the 'look' before he understood to step down, lol!!! There are some really lovely suitcases about at the minute, it's always nice to have lovely luggage, I'm a bit obsessed, I think I have about 6 suitcases!!! :) 
I'm SUPER tired today, have resisted having a nap as I know I would just feel so much worse.... Been and done spin and body pump and now waiting to pick up my little munchkin!!! Here is the bump, eeeeeeek!!!! Can you believe it???? :)


----------



## ab75

Look how cute that bump is. I was like the size of an elephant lol.

I'm ok,just getting by with hardly any sleep,work,all 3 kids have a viral infection again,Frazer is going through a separation anxiety phase,teething,not sleeping, so I just feel soooooo tired lol.
Dh finds out tomorrow if he is being made redundant or not so I've not had a lot to say,but I still read and try to keep upto date xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh no ab, I hope it all goes in favour of your hubby tomorrow, that must be pretty stressful for you all x Hope all your brood are better soon too, bless them xx 

Betty, you look amazing, that bump is so cute!! I love your bedroom with the double windows. Can't believe your still doing fitness classes!! I did sod all when I was pregnant! Haha xx 

Tina, I'm so excited for holiday. Also a tiny bit stressed as to what to pack for a toddler! Or what to remember to pack! 
I went to the gym for the first time in ages yesterday, loved it. Got a bit of a shock when I stood on the scales though. I've lost quite a few pounds...think it's through me not feeling myself and my appetite has gone a bit. Still need to tone though! 

Aarons in court in Liverpool today, for when he got arrested at the football ages ago for slapping a steward whilst drunk! Think hes probably going to get a hefty fine. He thinks he will get a banning order too. Bloody idiot he is!!! Looks super sexy in his suit though! Fwwwaaaaarrrrr! Haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

hahaha Frisky, the perks of going to court hey! Suited and booted :D Hope the judge goes easy on him and doesn't hand him too much of a fine! 

Betty, you look AMAZING!!! You're lovely and slim. The gym glasses must be paying off. I was so big when I was pregnant with Evie. I felt like a right whopper. Loving your bedroom too, it's gorgeous. 

AB, any news on how your DH got on in work? Hope it was good news for you both. Sorry to hear that the kids are ill again. Seems like one of our kids is always sick on this thread doesn't it! 

Did I mention girls that I am starting a new diet? I'm trying out slim fast because I can't face doing the atkins again and having zero carbs. I'm on day 2 and I am STARVING!!! Trying to mix in some fruit with the shakes so they don't taste so icky. Betty do you have any good recipes? I know you're into your shakes aren't you. 

As for the gym though...I must admit I haven't been for a few weeks. It's just so tough finding the time when you work full time and have a house to run

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, you crack me up!! Slim fast? There's nothing of you woman!! I try my hardest to avoid carbs, but I fail everytime. Love em! 

Aaron got a fine. He's happy as he's not got a banning order. Is it wrong that I was secretly hoping he would get a banning order?? Haha #badwife


----------



## tinadecember

hahaha no it is not wrong! I probs would have secretly been hoping that too if it was Mark. Football does consume their lives which in turn consumes our lives too! Mark will literally watch any football match that is on TV, it drives me mad!!!

What's everyone doing this weekend? 

I'm off to my mum and dad's tonight for tea and then I could do with doing some christmas shopping tomorrow though I don't know if we've really got the funds until pay day at the end of the month. 

As for the shakes... I don't want to lose much, maybe 6-7 pounds and then I won't feel so guilty pigging out over crimbo!

xx


----------



## ab75

Dh didn't get made redundant :happydance:

Hope you all have a good weekend. I've got a 10.5 hour shift tomorrow then in on sun morning 8-2. 5-10 tonight!!

Was onesie day at the girls nursery today, will try to post a pic xx


----------



## ab75

my little Pudsey ' s xx


----------



## Bettyt63

AB!!!! Your kids are too cute!!!!! What a gorgeous photo and how big is frazer now???? Jeez!!! Where is the time going girls???? 

Tina.... I posted a pic on your FB page for some smoothie recipies.... Honestly try fruit and veg together it's actually really nice!!! :) 

Frisky, great news az only got a fine but I would also be the same about the ban.... Chris isn't bad actually, he is not into football (thank god!) but my ex from a long time ago was and seriously, it ruled our life!!!! I bloody hate football now!! 

I have a busy one this weekend but looking forward to it! We have viviennes gymnastic awards night tonight and tmrw me and Chris have a stall at a Christmas fair selling our homemade stuff and then a family night with his cousin and their kids on Saturday.... Sunday I want to stay in my pjs all day!!!! :) 

Have a lovely weekend guys.... XXXX


----------



## Edinburgh

Brilliant news Ab! That's a massive relief. 
Frisky, glad Az didn't get into too much bother. Alcohol is a bit of a bugger for invoking stupid shit really isn't it ;)
Betty, you look amazing! I just went out sideways from the chest when I was pregnant - both times. Of course, I didn't keep up with the gym. I get so sick to start with then can't find the energy to resume at 4 months. 
Tina an Frisky, I'm so jealous for your Christmas holidays. I can't be bothered this year. It just feels like more work, despite being more organised. 
I've just joined another Dietbet. This one is 100 USD so there is no way on this earth I can afford to not finish it! But, I really need to get down these last 5lb so that I can fit into some of my work wardrobe by Jan. Just going to do Slimming World and make sure I make it to the pool at least 3 times a week. 
I haven't been on much as have had a horrid stressful fortnight. New employer insisted on a ref from my current employer. Who promptly went nuts when I resigned. Insisted on a face to face meeting - which I had to take Leo to as no-one could help me out. He tried emotional blackmail, pleading, trying to tempt me to stay but ultimately, my mind was made up. Trying to handle it all in way that would mean I could get something of a reference from him has been bloody awful. He's a temperamental old bugger at the best of times. 
Gotta go - Leo's yelling... just for a change!


----------



## Edinburgh

Brilliant news Ab! That's a massive relief. 
Frisky, glad Az didn't get into too much bother. Alcohol is a bit of a bugger for invoking stupid shit really isn't it ;)
Betty, you look amazing! I just went out sideways from the chest when I was pregnant - both times. Of course, I didn't keep up with the gym. I get so sick to start with then can't find the energy to resume at 4 months. 
Tina an Frisky, I'm so jealous for your Christmas holidays. I can't be bothered this year. It just feels like more work, despite being more organised. 
I've just joined another Dietbet. This one is 100 USD so there is no way on this earth I can afford to not finish it! But, I really need to get down these last 5lb so that I can fit into some of my work wardrobe by Jan. Just going to do Slimming World and make sure I make it to the pool at least 3 times a week. 
I haven't been on much as have had a horrid stressful fortnight. New employer insisted on a ref from my current employer. Who promptly went nuts when I resigned. Insisted on a face to face meeting - which I had to take Leo to as no-one could help me out. He tried emotional blackmail, pleading, trying to tempt me to stay but ultimately, my mind was made up. Trying to handle it all in way that would mean I could get something of a reference from him has been bloody awful. He's a temperamental old bugger at the best of times. 
Gotta go - Leo's grumpy


----------



## friskyfish

Oh dear Edinburgh, I hope you got your reference off him?? He has to give one doesn't he? I suppose it's nice that he still wants you there so much? Haha 
What's a dietbet? Do you lose money if you don't lose the 5lbs? Good for you getting to the pool. I do love swimming, it's just the faffing around & Getting cold in the changing room after that I hate! 
I'm really not ready for Christmas, I too cannot be arsed. I'm never like this about Xmas. Not sure if it's because I know we are going to be away. We can't afford to buy any presents until December, which means it'll be ME running around like a dick having panic attacks in all the shops! Urrghh 
Not gonna lie though, I'm looking forward to waking up on Xmas day, having a huge breakfast with a cold beer!! Haha 

Ab, that's great news on your hubby's job, what a relief hey? Your kiddies look adorable in their pudsey outfits! Frazer has grown so much! 

Betty, how did your Xmas stall go?? Bet you sold loads. I've still got the card you made for when Oscar was born, in a frame in his room....it's adorable xx 

Tina, how are you? Hope you've had a good weekend. 

I've not done much over the weekend, the weather has been shocking. I nearly killed Az yesterday though, he went to get Oscars hair cut and he's cut it ALL OFF!!! Whhaaaaaa! He looks about 12 years old! My poor baby xx

Awful what's happened in Paris, just awful. Im actually scared for our babies in this big bad world. Crazy it is xx


----------



## tinadecember

AB, great news that your DH didn't get made redundant! I bet it's a relief that you can look forward to Christmas time now knowing that he will have a job to return to afterwards!
The kids look gorgeous in their little onesies, Evie's school didn't do anything for Children In Need which I was quite surprised about! 

Edinburgh, I am pretty sure that it's against the law to give a bad reference unless you have done something REALLY bad. Surely he can't give a bad reference because he didn't agree with you leaving?? 
I too am dieting so I feel your pain :( I only want to lose about 6-7lbs before my hols but it's so bloody difficult!!! 

Betty, I saw that you were doing a little stall on FB. I sooooooo wish I lived closer to you because I'd be snapping everything up! The items you make are seriously so so beautiful. 

Frisky, I can't believe Oscar has had all of his hair cut off!!! He had beautiful hair :( You'll have to post a picture of him now that he is baldy, the poor little thing. Good thing though is hair grows back! He will have his full head of hair back in no time at all.

Had a busy weekend too girls. Tried to get the majority of my Christmas shopping out of the way then I can start to concentrate on the holiday. Evie is almost done now, just have to pick up something for my dad and my sister and then I'm finished. It'll have to wait until pay day now though, SKINT!!! 

Think I'm about 4-5DPO today girls, zero symptoms suggesting I'm pregnant. I'm probs not after all!

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How is everyone???? Enjoying the weather???? It's been really bad up here, windy and flood warnings from all the bloody rain!!! 

Tina.... How many DPO are you??? Any promising symptons???
Edinburgh.... Did you get everything sorted with your ex boss??? Hope he is not going to be too much of a pain in the arse!!!! 

I had my midwife app today, all is well with baby, I'm measuring exact for how many weeks I am even though I feel HUGE!!!! 12 weeks left, eeeeeeeeek!!!! Cannot believe IT!!!!


----------



## ab75

Can't believe that you only have 12 weeks left Betty. Are you organised for baby coming?

I've been busy with life and work. Got whacked in the face at the weekend so had slight bruising to my eye!! The joys!! I'm ok though.

Going back to where we used to live this weekend to take some Christmas presents and visit relatives. Staying with my sister on fri night so that'll be good then she's coming to stay up here from fri to mon the next weekend. Dh and I are going out for dinner and to the Proclaimers concert on the sat and then me and my sis are going into town shopping on the sun. really looking forward to spending time with dh then my sis!!

Hope you are all well. I can't remember what I was going to reply to you all as it's stupid o'clock and a certain little boy has been awake for almost 2 hours!!


----------



## tinadecember

Oh god AB I don't know how you do it! I'm exhausted too, this holiday can't come soon enough. Hope he fell back to sleep and you managed to get a few more hours in. Your weekend sounds great! We are off to the races this weekend so I am child free all day on Saturday! The wine shall be flowing freely haha 

Betty, it's crazy thinking your little man will be in your arms in 12 weeks time!!! 12 weeks is nothing, how are you doing with preparing for his arrival? 

No symptoms or anything, 7DPO ish today. Fully expecting my period to arrive in a few days. 

What the hell is going on with the weather by the way girls? I've had my heating on all night every night. It's properly turning into winter now, and I don't like it!!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

12 weeks left?? That's crazy Betty, it's flown by!! 

Weather is so shitty, it's non stop rain...I've currently got the heating on too. 

I'm gutted, I've lost my wedding ring :( noticed today at work. I've been meaning to get it adjusted smaller for ages as its always sliding off my finger and now it's too late. 
I've looked everywhere xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh no frisky!!! Have you found it??? Have you told az??? I really hope it turns up :( 
AB, I can't believe you were writing your post at 4am!!! Ugh, what is sleep hey girls??? Who gave you the black eye??? Your weekend sounds great! I love spending time with my sister, it's so lovely! Is she older or younger than you?? 
Tina.... I LOvE the races!!! Where are you going? Aintree? Hope the weather is good for you.... It's been shit up here for weeks and I always have my heating on!! 
I'm totally not prepared for this baby! Considering how long I have waited for this I'm super disorganised!!! I called HR today with my MATB1 certificate details and they told me that I have missed the deadline as you have to inform your employer 14 weeks before your due date! I was like 'eeeeeeek!!!!' Totally blamed baby brain and made a load of shit so hopefully it will be ok but can you believe I did that??? The nursery isn't ready and the pram, Moses basket and all baby stuff is still in the loft. I'm really useless! I was totally prepared with viv... I guess it will all just come together, no point in worrying  

Edinburgh, how are you my lovely???? Any news from your old boss re: your references???? X


----------



## tinadecember

Oh no Frisky :( I really hope it turns up somewhere. I don't have that problem, mine is moulded to my finger. It's literally stuck on there and I can barely move it. God help me if one day I needed to remove it because I think we'd have to get the bolt cutters out haha 

Betty, to put it into perspective... this time around you have a young child to keep you on your toes whereas when you were pregnant with viv I bet you had all the time in the world to plan. I'd be the same if we were to have another, I just about have time to take 5 minutes to myself in the afternoon let alone plan for a baby to arrive! 

I feel a crazy day coming on for me. We are at the races tomorrow as I said (it's Haydock by the way Betty!) and I've got so much to do. Evie is at a birthday party tomorrow for one of her friends in school so I have to go out today to buy him a present and then rush home to shave, exfoliate, tan, hair wash and generally preen myself so I look partially presentable because I am off to the pictures tonight to watch the new Hunger Games movie so I won't have the time tomorrow. We're getting picked up at 11am! I swear I am going to be pissed as a fart by tea time haha

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning girls, no I've not found it :( I'm so sad about it. I'm going to go into the gym today and see if it's been handed in there, I've also been swimming there a few times the past week. I'm certain I lost it at work as I'm sure I would have noticed it gone sooner? But you never know. 

Tina the races sound fabulous, God knows how you will go on drinking all day, I'd last about 2 hours! Haha Aarons Xmas do is at haydock races on 5th December. We arent going though, he doesn't fancy it, plus we'd have to fork out for a hotel and our holiday is coming up. 

Betty, don't worry about the nursery, baby will be in with you for the first few months...all they need is sleep and food, bit like myself really! Haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

It's actually SNOWING here?? Wtf?? Edinburgh, I hope your ok where you are! Haha xx


----------



## friskyfish

How we all doing ladies? 
Tina. How's the hangover today? Did you have a fab time? 

Nothing to report here this weekend, Aaron has been on call & been working most this weekend. It was his birthday today, which he spent driving to Wales on a job, then to Bradford. He was home for an hour then got called out to Birmingham! Which is 2 hours away from us. Don't know how he does it, I bloody hate driving. 

Wedding ring still a no show, so upset. It wasnt fancy or expensive.... Just meant so much to me & the memories of Az & I shopping for it, the day before our wedding in Gibraltar! Xx last min as usual x


----------



## tinadecember

:( Frisky, sorry that the wedding ring is still a no show. I know what you mean though, it doesn't matter about how much it cost it's the sentimental value that you're going to miss. My wedding ring isn't the ring that I had on my wedding day. I only had my ring for about a week and one of the diamonds fell out of it and it couldn't be repaired so I had to get a brand new one. I too was very fucked off. 
What are you going to do? Are you going to go buy another one? 

The races was great, so friggin cold though! By mid afternoon I had lost all sense of feeling in my hands no matter how much wine I guzzled haha. We won 2 races of out 6 but didn't end up coming home with extra money in the end. Always the way! 
I couldn't get drunk either, it could've been because I consumed a whole pizza to myself after the races before we got on the cocktails. So I went home literally sober. 

We haven't had any snow here as yet! Weird really since we are only down the road from you. Did you have loads of snow or just that shit snow that barely covers the ground? 

My period came this morning girls, back to CD1 for us. Only one more cycle to go anyhow then it's IVF time again 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Haha Tina, as if you stayed sober?! Maybe the cold froze your feeling drunk receptors in your body! It's bloody cold, Oscar kept waking up through the night, I'm sure it was because of the cold, I ended up sticking the heating on at 4am. 

Az didn't get home till midnight. Joe hates me today as he was up late and I made him walk to school. He was up late last night and it took him an hour to get ready this morning. My theory is, if he gets in trouble for being late, he will make more of an effort not to do it again. Expecting me to run him, I would if it was pissing down, but it's sunny here today, even if it is cold. So now obviously I'm the worst mum in the world, I'm 'well tight' haha 

Yes Tina. The snow was the shite stuff that bearly covers the ground! Still snow though! 
Holiday can't come quick enough, I cannot wait. Saw a mini Xmas tree in Tesco for a fiver, I'm going to pack one away for our apartment! 

I want to get another wedding ring, I'm not that lucky that it will just turn up. I'm so gutted, but it's just one of those things hey? Xx


----------



## friskyfish

P.s Boooo to period arriving!!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... Sorry your AF arrived :( that sucks! Does this mean you will have your period when you are on your jollys???? 
Do you have a date for your next IVF cycle??? 
Frisky, can't believe you haven't found your ring, I'm so sad for you, it's not about how much it cost but of course what it meana to you! Hope it still turns up for you xxx 
We also had that shit snow at the weekend, personally, I like to look at snow for about 5 minutes and then I'm totally over it and want it to be warm ans dry! I don't do cold weather!!! :) 
Had a great weekend, im slightly more prepared for this baby, well, we have painted some of the nursery but I still haven't bought anything.... I will start to panic when it's just a couple of weeks away, lol!!!! 
Tina, can't believe you went home SOBER!!!! Lordy girl, are you feeling ok???? God, I am so looking forward to enjoying a delicious large glass (bottles) of white wine, oh how I've missed you!!!!!! :)


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies,
sorry you still haven't found your wedding ring Frisky. Mine was just a cheapy too but it's the sentiment behind it.

Sorry af is here Tina. 

Yay for painting the nursery.

I've been on a training course for work today and going again tomorrow. Looking forward to the weekend as my sis is coming up fri - mon. We're going to town shopping on sun.

I am trying to get the Olaf lounge pants from Asda in size Large,out of stock online and in my local stores. If any of you ladies see any I would be eternally grateful if you could post them to me. Got my mum looking in every asda she passes lol xx


----------



## ab75

We had 6cm of snow Saturday night into Sunday. Starting to go now though as it's raining xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Lol!!! AB, is that an adult size or a child size you are after??? I will be going to asda on wed so will have a look for you.... Are you enjoying work AB??? 
Work is getting tough for me, as fit as I am an able to do 5 gym classes a week, being on my feet in the hospital all day is killing me, I'm sat here now with a hot water bottle on my back and just taken 2 paracetamol, I'm in agony! :( I have 9 more weeks left at work, it's going to totally put my back out!!!! Very sad face :(


----------



## ab75

It's the adult male Olaf lounge pants :rofl: for dh :rofl: The girls have got Frozen Fever pj's for the Christmas eve sack and Frazer has olaf so I wanted to get dh the same (I've already got the top for him). And I 've found Frozen pj's in tesco for me. Ordered grandpa pig (peppa) for fil :rofl: and I need to find something for mil when I'm out on Sunday. 

I don't know how you manage to do 5 gym classes a week. I think you are totally amazing!!!!!

Yeah I still like work. Never had a job that I've enjoyed so much xx


----------



## friskyfish

As I'm not a mother of any girls...I have totally skipped the frozen stage, never even seen it! 
I thought Olaf lounge pants were some kind of special design/style.....until I searched it on the Asda website and images of a snowman kept popping up!! Haaaaaahaaaa

Betty, can you not finish work any earlier?? I too think your amazing for all the exercise you are doing! You will pop straight back into shape xx


----------



## tinadecember

hahahaha Frisky you must be one of the only mums in the entire universe who hasn't had to endure frozen fever! Evie is too pretty much over it this year because there hasn't been another movie out though last Christmas I nearly had to unleash a bitch fit on a woman in Argos over the Snow Glow Elsa dolls. 

AB, I will keep a look out when I go to Asda this week, have you checked Primark? They always have tonnes of Disney pyjamas. You've reminded me that I haven't yet started a Christmas Eve bag for Evie!! Well it'll be a December 22nd bag as we are celebrating Christmas on the 23rd this year with us going away. 

Betty, sorry that you've been suffering with your back :( Not long to go now and you'll be legs akimbo pushing him out of your foof haha! Are you planning to have the nursery sorted for Christmas time? 
My next period should arrive around about 20th-21st Dec so I am hoping that by the time we go away I will be on the tail end of it and it'll just be light spotting if anything. Don't have a date planned for IVF as yet because it all depends when my period arrives in January. I am guessing it'll arrive around 17th Jan then the embryo will be transferred around ovulation which should be about the 31st January. Too many dates there in that paragraph! I bet I've baffled your heads! 

I've been on Amazon this morning, they're doing lightning sales deals every half an hour until Black Friday so I am seeing if I can pick up a few last minute cheap presents. Just got some real technique make up brushes for myself (I did say presents I know!! don't judge) which are £18 in boots and got them for £9.99! Then I got Evie the Barbie favourites DVD box set which I am now thinking I will put in her Christmas Eve bag as there are some Christmas movies in there. It was £18.99 got it for £9! Happy with both of those! Even if Mark won't be when he checks the bank hahaha 

Ho Ho Ho girls!

xx


----------



## ab75

:rofl: Frisky!!

Thanks Tina. I'm going to check primark on Sunday when I go to Aberdeen with my sister xx


----------



## friskyfish

How we doing ladies? Happy Friday!! Im whacked this week, done a few extra hours at work, lots of homework too. Aarons been called out every single night this week, I've hardly seen him. I call his 'on call week' my 'single mum week' haha 
What's everyone up to this weekend? Aarons on his Xmas do with the lads from work tomorrow, he's out on the piss all day. They have organized their own work do, as none of them want to party with the bigwigs from the company! Any excuse for an all day bender! I'm dreading it as he's a knob when he's drunk....But I've got the Tyson Fury fight ordered for Saturday night, so excited! Az says he will be home for it, so we will see! 
Gonna get the Xmas tree down from the loft tonight and get it up tomorrow! That should be fun with a toddler who's into everything! 
So it's Xmas decorations in the day, then a bottle of wine, food and boxing later.... Perfect

Apart from the drunken husband ;) Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, I'm actually contemplating packing my suitcase!! :D xx


----------



## ab75

Hey everyone,
sounds like a perfect weekend Frisky,apart from the drunk husband!!

My sis is on her way up. Dh and I are going to the Proclaimers concert tomorrow night and my sis and I are going shopping on Sunday then putting the tree up sun night when the kids are in bed. Dreading it though as Frazer will be a nightmare.

Hope you all have a good weekend xxx


Oh,I got the Olaf bottoms,managed to get some put aside and my sis is picking them up on her way here xx


----------



## friskyfish

Olaf bottoms victory ab!! Horrah! :D 

The proclaimers headlined the festival we have here in September 'Rammy fest' haha have a top time xx


----------



## friskyfish

Ok.....So I've sacked the Christmas decorations off until tomorrow!! They are down from the loft. Just impossible to do with Oscar around xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning girls, all quiet on here.
Ab, how was the concert last night? 

I'm rough, drank far too much red wine last night, the boxing was awesome! Aaron turned up at the very end. He'd been barred from our local for basically being a knob! I left him to sleep on the sofa. He can't have a 'normal' night out, something always happens! At least he came home though. 
Going to attempt Xmas tree today!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Concert was brilliant. Dh and I went to Smyths first and bought a few things for step son's Christmas then we went to Frankie and Bennys for dinner.
Yesterday my sis and I went shopping and I got all dh's presents so I am now finished!! I've still got a few to wrap,I'll either do it tonight or wed morning.

My ex was like that with nights out,could never just go out and come home without something happening. Men and drink!!!

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls and happy 1st December!!!!!! Will be back later for a proper post xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! Sorry for being AWOL! 

Firstly happy 1st of December!!! I bought myself a malteasers advent calendar and was so excited to open it this morning. I thought the little chocolates would be like little malteasers but they weren't. Just normal chocolate. Gutted!

AB, HOORAH for getting the Olaf jammies eventually! Are you all done now with the kids christmas shopping? 

Frisky, Aaron sounds EXACTLY like Mark when he has had a drink. He can tell me that he will be home for such a time and then he will roll in 5 hours later after not answering his phone to me so I am worried sick. He too went out on his Christmas doo on Saturday. He watched the boxing in the pub and then I picked him up from town at about 1am. He's full of a cold though, he shouldn't have gone out really because he was paying for it on Sunday morning coughing his guts up. 
Evie has it too, I've been awake most nights because she coughs for about half an hour non stop and then falls back to sleep. A mothers work is never done!

Betty, saw on FB this morning that you're having some pain? Hope you're holding up okay my dear! Is viv excited for Christmas? 

Just 23 sleeps to go until our holidays Frisky!!!! I've got so much to do and feel like there's barely any time left now. I got some new cases in the black friday sales reduced from 150 quid to 35!! They came on Saturday and are just sat in my living room waiting to be packed. I need to get my arse into gear and make a start this week.

My mums putting my tree up on Friday, I am useless at anything creative like that and she always does a great job. The deal is if I buy her a chinese then she will put my tree up for me haha. 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina that made me chuckle!!!! I can't believe your mum is coming over to do your Christmas tree but you have to buy her a Chinese! Nothing like good old bribery!! :) 
Jeez, only 3 weeks to your holidays girls!!! How exciting! Are you going to the same resort???? We are so going to have to organise meeting up in the new year!!! 
AB, you are putting me to shame with all your Christmas organisation! I started off so well and then it all went a bit Pete tong! It will no doubt be a Christmas eve job for me! :) 
On a more organised note we have finished painting the nursery and all we need to do now is get all the furniture in there ans then we are done! Will send a pic when its all sorted..... 
I've been in a bit of pain recently, I thinknits the way I'm carrying baby, he is very low and almost feels like he will pop out at any moment! It's killing my back being on my feet all day at work and I now have terrible pains on my lower right side which the doctor thinks is a pelvic disorder.... BORING! I was up at 4am this morning (seriously tina, I don't know how you get up at that time every day!!!) as I had, what can only be described as contractions, in my back! Like a squeezing, pulling sensation? It's all good fun xx will send a pic of my HUGE bump in a jiffy xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

10 weeks to go girls.... There is not much room left in here!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh Betty I am loving all of these bump progression pictures!! Seriously though, I know we all keep rambling on about it but you look really really amazing! You'll be right back into your skinny jeans as soon as you pop him out. 

Has the doctor said that you have SPD? (symphysis pubis dysfunction in technical terms). I had it when I was pregnant with Evie and had to finish work at 32 weeks because I was in so much discomfort. I think it's quite common in late pregnancy but it can be really painful. 

Can't wait to see the nursery!

No, to answer your question me and Frisky aren't going to the same resort. If I'm not mistaken I think she's going to Lanzarote and I am going to Tenerife. 
Please, please, please can we arrange a meet up girls? I need to see you crazy ladies in person! Don't get me wrong it's lovely speaking over the internet but it'd be even more lovely to have a good old natter in person. 

Evie is going to breakfast with Santa at school this morning. She was so excited that she woke up at 5am. Mark wasn't best pleased but I was secretly happy because I got to do her hair all pretty for school! She had a fall in school yesterday and she has cut her top lip and the bridge of her nose so I couldn't really take any pictures because her poor little face is a mess :( When she woke up this morning she said "Mummy, when I fell in school yesterday I think it has made me get a sore throat" hahaha! Kids say the funniest things. 

Have a great day ladies!

xxx


----------



## ab75

I need to buy a tub of roses for the Christmas eve sack and then I'm done. Only got to wrap Frazers toy aeroplane and mil slippers and that's me finished wrapping too. Tree went up on Sunday. 

Love your bump Betty,and Yay for tickers :cloud9:
Hope your pelvis doesn't get worse. Worst pain ever:hugs:

Slightly jealous of you 2 ladies getting some sun for Christmas!! xx


----------



## tinadecember

You're jealous of my holiday and I'm jealous of your organisation skills haha! I've got to get Evie some Lego, put my decs up, present for marks brother and my sister then there's the small detail of packing to tackle! Feel like it's never ending. I need a fairy godmother! 

Evie's just fell to sleep, she's been grumpy all night. I'm not surprised though after her 5am wake up this morning. I'm just lay in bed with mark giving running commentary on the Liverpool match. Do all men do this by the way? Or is it just my husband? Xx


----------



## ab75

I was working so missed the football,got in when there was 20 mins to go then dh left for work so I had to text him the final score lol.

I loved the lego store when we were in Liverpool. Just have to make do with argos or toysrus here lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

The lego store is great but it's so bloody expensive! I was in there last weekend with Evie and she asked if "Santa" can bring her some so I was having a browse at the Lego Friends range and you're talking about 80 quid for a good set. 

I have just been accepted for an Argos card which is buy now pay 3 months later so I am going to get her some on that when it arrives. 

Evie woke up crying this morning, her poor throat is red raw. Wish I could've stayed at home and given her cuddles but supermum has to go out and work :(

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Haaaaaaaahaaa Tina, no. My husband always gives me a commentary on how Bury FC are doing!!.....I DONT CARE AARONNNN!!!! 

I'm just getting ready for work, I'll catch up properly later. 

Beautiful bump Betty!! You look fantastic Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Happy Friday girls! 

What's everyone up to this weekend? 

It's Christmas tree erection night tonight in the O'Toole household haha. I'm gonna pop out to TK Maxx on my lunch break and see if I can get some new Christmas scented candles. The ones I have I have had for a few years now and there's barely anything left on them. Quite looking forward to everything being festive later tonight! Might pop into the Aldi too, they were selling fresh festive wreaths for a fiver in there the other day girls and they are lovely. 

XX


----------



## Bettyt63

Happy Friday!!!!! Whoop!!!!!! 
Tina, I got some fab Xmas candles from home bargains, called Christmas spice, only £2.99 for a huge jar, bargain!!!! 
I also got a lovely fresh wreath from aldi! Only 3 weeks till Christmas girls, eeeeeeek!!!! 
I'm so pleased Chris does not follow football! I'm so lucky :) it would drive me mad if he was always watching it!
Tina, yes I have SPD and also sciatica but TBH I'm not sure if it really is that, maybe you can shed some light.... I wake up feeling fine and no pain but by the end of the day I'm crippled, it's all in my lower back and right buttock (deep inside) not running down my leg and the pain comes all the way around my waist and down into my pelvis, and then the pain in my pelvis, just under my bump is really bad. I also have a sore 'fu fu' it's like I've been kicked in the crotch! Lol! I have now got a girdle I wear at work which is helping loads, I feel better already! Not long now though! 

How is everyone??? Frisky, did you find your ring chick????


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: we still have absolutely no idea for a name!!!!!! It's freaking me out!!!
I like the following but Chris doesn't and he doesn't really have any other suggestions either!!!! Help!!!! 
Jasper
Sebastian
Gabriel 
Joseph

Any suggestions?????


----------



## Edinburgh

They are all lovely betty and if Chris cant provide input then just tell him as soon as baby arrives what it's called. They will agree to anything after watching you give birth! 
Frisky I'm a little jealous, I'd be very wealthy if I had a quid for everytime I've watched frozen or had the 'let it go' singathon at bath time!
I've been having a nightmare with my soon to be ex-boss. He insisted on a meeting before accepting my notice, tried to guilt and emotionally blackmail and now I'm getting emails asking me to heed the restrictive covenants in my contract. Bar steward! I've been stupidly stressed. Oh and Leo has sleep separation anxiety so I've been on the blow up in mia's room with him for 2 weeks. I have to go to bed wearing sweats, socks and a hoodie it's so cold getting up to sit by him so often at night. On a bad day I get 4hrs, 6 on a good one. Terrified about going back to work with him like this. And matt's so stressed out about his impending exams im alone with the kids 6-7 days a week. 
Bump is so tidy betty! Sympathies on the pain front. Had PID with Mia. Just awful. No relief from it till about 3m postpartum either but I think yours is the type relieved by birth. Fingers crossed for you. Ab, hows the weather up north? Bloody hurricane bawbag the second blowing here. Devastation over the bridge being closed completely till after new year. 70000 people struggling to get into the city everyday till they can sort it. Happy Christmas eh? Happy to meet up over a weekend after 17th December!


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, I love your names! My favourite out of the bunch would be Joseph and Jasper. If all else fails put them all in a hat and pick one out haha! Your pain sounds exactly like what I experienced when I was having Evie. I finished for mat leave at 32 weeks and found that rest was really the only thing to ease it, though there's no chance of that for you with viv! 

Edinburgh, sorry to hear that you're having trouble with Leos bedtime. Isn't there anyone close by who you could leave the children with for one night so you can catch up on some sleep? 

I'm just lay in bed after having tea and biscuits and mark is watching match of the day. You know that programme that revisits all of the games that he already watched yesterday?? Fuck my life!!! 

Have to wait in today for Auto glass to arrive. I need my windscreen replacing on my car because there's a huge crack in it. No idea how it's happened! 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How was everyone's weekend???? We had terrible wind and rain from storm Desmond but not as bad as some places! How are you girls holding up in Scotland???? 
Edinburgh, you are having a really tough time, sounds like you don't get much sleep at all!!! I'm with tina, is there anyone that can help out and have the kids overnight so you can get some rest??? Vivienne didn't sleep through the night till she was 2 years old, that's right TWO!!! It was a fucking nightmare (sorry for the language) but it was awful and me ans Chris were so sleep deprived! :( please god let this baby boy sleep all night!!! :) 

Tina, your tree looks lovely, I would say well done for the effort but your mam did all the hard work, lol!!!! I'm still not convinced I have SPD as I know how painful it can be and yes, I'm in pain but I'm still managing... I have a girdle to wear now and that has made as HUGE difference.... Doctor wants to give me codeine but I really don't want to take anything.... My other problem is that my tummy is so sore to touch, I mean, really bad... I can let anything brush up against it and it's sore to just rub cream on.... Anyone had this??? To be honest, I'm driving myself mad here as I'm just worrying about everything! I really wish I could say I was enjoying my pregnancy but I'm afraid IM so bloody frightened something bad will happen I cannot relax :( 

I'm so pleased I don't have to watch football all
The time like you ladies!!! It would drive me MAD!!!! :)


----------



## Edinburgh

I'm with you Betty! We're a football free household and it's lovely ;) 
If your belly is sore to touch it sounds like you've damaged a muscle running round the bump. Does it feel like touching a bad bruise? I partially tore a muscle near the top of my bump carrying Mia and it was mostly OK until I'd have a Braxton Hicks contraction and then I'd be crying! Thankfully she was late and it was mostly healed by the time labour came round. There's not a picking on you either, so the muscle will be at the fore! If so, fraid I can't suggest much other than taking it easy. The girdle will help if it's muscular by just absorbing some of the pressure and weight from the bump and dispersing it a bit.
I can't leave the kids with anyone overnight till I wean Leo as he's still feeding at around 11pm and then anywhere between 1-3am. We have a plan though. Matt's last exam is the 17th, so Mia and I are going to go stay with a relative for a couple of days and Matt will stay with Leo and give him bottles. It will be really hard on both of us but I've tried replacing breastfeeds with bottles but he just refuses the bottles from me. 
Soon to be ex-boss has also threatened new employer with legal action now. They were on the phone yesterday. Thankfully they are not pulling my job offer as they don't think it's enforceable either but now I need to shell out £300 for a lawyer right before Christmas. I'm so done being stressed and angry all the time. So much for being able to enjoy the last couple of weeks at home with my babies!
Frisky, Tina - not long now till you're off! Exciting stuff!
Desmond didn't do any damage in Edinburgh, there was a lot of surface water round the bypass and a bit of water collection on some of the roads round us but mostly the drains coped. The wind however tore up the planks on my gate that had the bolt fixtures on them so I now can't get my car in the carport for fear of the gate swinging closed in the wind while I'm doing it and bashing the car. Bloody weather! Still, can't complain, not when people in some places have their furniture floating away down the street! 
Ab, how's things up your way?


----------



## ab75

Hope you are all ok.

It's just been rainy and a bit windy here,nothing too bad.

Shame for all the people that have had floods etc.

Your ex boss seems like an arsehole!!

I feel for you regarding lack of sleep. Frazer is up a few times every night. Most times its like he has wind and eventually he will manage to pass it. Sometimes he's just wanting to play. I constantly look and feel shattered . Dh is off now until mon so is sleeping on the couch with frazer tonight so I can hopefully get a full night sleep. I love that man lol!!
Got first aid training tomorrow!! Hope I can stay awake thru it haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh girls I am feeling very sympathetic for you both not getting any real sleep. I love my sleep, though I never get more than a few hours without being woken up by either Evie wanting a wee or my alarm going off for work at 4. Lovely! 

Desmond didn't do much damage by me either, we've had some strong winds and I've seen the odd wheelie bin knocked over but nothing in comparison to some places around the UK. Those poor people whose homes are ruined so close to Christmas time :( 

Betty, I can't offer any advice on the bump being sore to touch. Edinburgh's advice sounds great though! Have you asked your midwife if it is normal to be so sore? Not long to go sweetie and he will be in your arms and the worrying can ease a little. Though does the worrying ever completely go when you have kids? If anything I think it's worse when they're actually born! 

Edinburgh, what is the situation with your boss? I remember reading something a few weeks ago that he wasn't happy with you leaving your position or something? Either way, he sounds like a right fu*!ing arsehole!! Some people just won't let things lie will they. 

AB, your DH sounds like a little diamond by letting you get some sleep! There's no way Mark would do that. He pretends that he can't hear Evie crying in the night so I have to get up with her. I'd rather get up with her anyway then I know she is settled again properly. 

Frisky, any news from you hun? I imagine you are busy busy as I have been with the holiday packing? 

Just 15 more sleeps girls until our jollies!! I am so excited now but stressed out too. I have partially packed, Mark hasn't even thought about it yet. Another busy weekend for me this weekend too. My sister is having a Christmas house party on Saturday night and it is my birthday on Sunday so I plan on having mucho mucho wine and dancing the night away to Christmas songs. 

What's everyone else got planned this weekend?

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god guys!!! I also feel for you both!!! God, all the memories are coming flooding back, eeeeeek!!! 
Edinburgh.... I'm sure you have explored all avenues so I'm probably just saying something you already know but have you thought about giving Leo a hungry baby bottle just before his bedtime??? Or is bottle feeding a total no no for you?? We had to give vivienne a hungry baby feed as she was just up all night wanting to feed! I was bloody exhausted! Looking back now I don't think I was breastfeeding properly, I don't think she was ever getting enough milk :( 
What is going on with your knobhead of a boss??? Who does he think he is??? Try and not let it stress you out (easier said than done, I know!) he is completely in the wrong and he just has a bee in his bonnet, what a prick!!!! 
AB, good luck on your first aid course, I was on one not so long ago and some parts of it are really interesting but the rest was stuff that I literally forgot in 2 minutes! 

I was sent to my GP yesterday about my tummy soreness as the midwife didn't know why I was still so sore, he said exactly the same as the midwife that I have lots of limbs in the same area and that if I'm constantly being punished/kicked around the same area it will cause numbness and tenderness, basically there is nothing wrong with me! I'm just being completely paranoid :( tina, you're right, it's not going to be any easier when he arrives... That's why I want to enjoy the time I have left being pregnant and not worry so much..... Hopefully I can try and relax a bit now :) :) 

Frisky..... How are you my lovely? You're quiet on here and on FB! Xxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Betty, great news on the sore bump front that it is nothing to worry about. I don't think we realise sometimes just how much pressure our bodies are under when we have a fully grown baby squished into our middle! I guess everything is going to become sore at these later stages now hun. 

I agree, Frisky has been very quiet. Hope you are doing okay my dear! We miss you :( :( 

Had really strong cramps for the past 24 hours. That accompanied with EWCM must mean that the eggy is ready to be fertilized. Not that it'll be happening like because Mark has been away on business for a few days and he is still away until Saturday. So this cycle is a no no for sure! 
Not long to go anyway until we transfer our final embaby. Just 5 more weeks to go and I will be preparing myself for transfer! eeeek 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, 5 weeks!!! Wow, how quick is the time going?? I can't believe it! Will be something to look forward to after Xmas.... Fingers crossed this is it for you, God knows you deserve it my lovely!!!! :) 
Anyone doing anything nice this weekend??? I need to finish Xmas shopping, God, it's never ending!!!!! I haven't even wrapped anything yet and still have loads to buy :( :( I'm so disorganised! 


I've also just changed my maternity leave dates, I now officially leave in 5 weeks, WHOOP!!!! I can't belive it!


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, so sorry for my absence. My Internet has been a pain, really slow and then it has just been cutting off! Grrr but it seems to be working ok now. 
I also wasted a day in my life yesterday with the most horific hangover! Went to watch the Courteeners with Az on Wednesday night and got ridiculously drunk, I felt like crap yesterday, awful! I'm so rubbish. 

Edinburgh hope things are ok, your ex boss is an arsehole! I hope you get it sorted. As for sleep or lack of it, I totally sympathize....I used to be up every 2 hours breast feeding Oscar. All babys are different though, I'm sure he will settle and sleep through wheh he's ready. Oscar still doesn't sleep through every night. He's on the bed with me now wide awake as his teeth are bothering him. 

Ab, your husband Is a legend letting you have the bed to yourself, I hope you got some sleep. 

Betty, sorry to hear you've been I'm pain. It is a worry, but as Tina said he will be in your arms soon enough. I don't think been on your feet all day at work is helping, when do you finish? Can you not finish earlier and rest? I'm quiet on fb as I've been off it since September. With everything going on, I thought it best to not go on as all the social things I try and avoid are plastered all over there and then I feel shit for not going , so Im having a break from it x haha that probably sounds bonkers but it's a good thing. How's everything with Chris? Is he feeling any better? 

Tina, I'm so not ready for this holiday...but I can't wait. I went to town the other day and bought loads of little toys and contraptions to keep Oscar entertained on the plane. I tried packing my suitcase and it looks like I'm moving house, far too much in there!!! It's tricky as it will be chilly at night xx

I had a mock biology exam last week, got the result back today and I got a C. I'm pretty chuffed with that as I didn't really revise. 
What's everyone up to this weekend? We're having a quiet one, boxing tomorrow night. I've got my works do on Monday, then it's my birthday Friday then I'm out the Saturday night with the girls. So this weekend I am being good Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi lovelies!! 

Hope everyone is having a good start to their weekend! I've been in the hairdressers for 4 HOURS!! I kid you not. I've had to get my colour done and extensions tightened in 1 appointment because I won't have the time to go back again now before Christmas. My heads throbbing and I'm so tired, I've just climbed into bed. Marks still away on business so it's a chick flick and star fishing for me! 

Frisky, was wondering where you'd disappeared to! Stupid god damn internet! Haha good for you for getting wasted at the courteeners! We all need to let our hair down every now and then. I too look like I am packing to emigrate to Tenerife rather than stay for 10 days! I need to sort my shit out 

Betty woohoo for finishing work in 5 weeks!! What's your plan of action between then and the baby arriving? 

Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Oooh! 5 weeks Betty! So exciting!
And time's a counting down for you too Tina! You and Frisky's holidays too! So much going on!
Ab, your husband is a legend. Matt finishes his exams on Thursday and I can't wait! Matt will indeed be doing some overnighters with Leo over the holidays to give me some much needed sleep. Although I'm worried if I get a whole night sleep it will make going back to getting up feel so much worse!
I've started giving Leo bottles to reduce my milk. He was feeding every few hours still through the day and all the advice was to stop cold turkey and go away for a few days but I thought that might make his separation/sleep issues worse. So, I've been offering a bottle before every feed and whether he takes it or not offering the breast after. He's been gradually taking more formula and less from me for days now, but it hasn't had an impact through the night yet. I'm hoping when Matt gets up and offers the bottle at night he'll do what his sister did which is just stop getting up.
How was your first aid course Ab? Mine has expired and I'd like to do one focused on kids. 
Ex-boss is indeed a toss-pot. Have a solicitor on the case now and am meeting some of the other managers from my new place on Friday for lunch to get some insight before I start. Trying to get excited about this new opportunity rather than just stressing about Leo/cost of nursery/possible court case. 
My major plus this week has been hitting my pre-pregnancy weight. Yay! Still can't get my trousers on though! Hoping that it's a loose hips thing and fixes itself after I stop breastfeeding altogether. 
Anyway, must go, Leo has woken up!


----------



## tinadecember

Woohoo hunni! Well done on reaching your pre pregnancy weight!! That's a massive achievement, you should feel so proud of yourself. 5 years on and I still can't get into my size 10 jeans that I wore before I was pregnant with Evie. I have size 12 hips, a size 8 waist and a size 10 bum! You can only imagine how difficult it is to find clothes that fit properly haha! 

I wish I could give you some advice on the breast feeding scenario. I've never done it so my input would be useless :( 

It was my birthday on Sunday girls, mark, Evie and my family spoilt me rotten. I swear mark was a woman in a past life you know. He picks perfect presents every time! I got some gorgeous smashbox glosses, a new benefit brow kit and a benefit gel eyeliner. I must admit, makeup is a bit of an obsession to me so I was over the moon! 

Still stressing about this holiday, bought my toiletries today and I'm going to my mums tomorrow night to exchange Christmas presents with her and my sisters. 1 step at a time and I'll get there! 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina, frisky, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope you both had a lovely day, tina.... I'm glad you got spoilt!!! Mark sounds amazing! Chris would literally buy me a wet fish, he is bloody useless with presents!!!! 
Edinburgh.... Sounds like you have your hands full with this feeding malarkey... Again, I only BF vivienne for 4 weeks so can't offer much advice but she has always loved her bottle (even now at 4!! She has a bottle every morning, won't drink milk any other way!) she still wanted to feed twice a night from being one year old and in the end we had to go cold turkey and refuse her as we were just so bloody tired! It took 3 nights and then after that she never had a feed again during the night.... It was hard for me because I hate not giving her what she wants and also the crying but in the long run in worked.... It might be that you may need to just go cold turkey, see how you feel :) 
It's 4am and I've been up for an hour :( I'm having serious pregnany insomnia, ugh :( I only have 15 shifts left at work whoop!!!! How quick is this pregnancy going???? I'm still stressing out about everything!! Im carrying soooooo low, he is literally almost in my vagina! Any of you girls carry your boys this low??? Seeing my midwife on wed next week so hopefully she will give me some much needed advice and reassurance:)
Tina, frisky!!!! Not long now for your jollys, how exciting! Are you both packed????


----------



## ab75

:hugs: Betty. From about 32 weeks I felt like I was literally sitting on and squashing Frazers head everytime I sat down. He was really low,was so uncomfortable. Hope you manage some sleep before its time to get up.

Glad you girls had good birthdays. 

I am shattered. Zara and Frazer are both in with me and Zara is the worst person to share a bed with for kicking duvet off,grinding teeth and tossing and turning!!!


----------



## Edinburgh

Happy Birthdays! Good show with the pressies Tina. My OH is a bit hit or a miss. I make a point to make suggestions now ;)
Oh Ab! I can't imagine having two of them in the bed. I barely cope with Leo in for brief periods. 
Yes Betty, I feel your pain! Leo was very low from 30 odd weeks. I kept telling my midwife that if he 'dropped' toward the end he'd be between my knees. That was why I changed dates and stopped at 37 weeks. I was sure I wasn't going to make it to 40 weeks and sitting on the bus etc. was really uncomfortable! Glad I did too.
Well ladies, Matt has finished his exams, his post exam movie with the gang and now he's home! I'll go easy on him tonight but tomorrow night I am sleeping through the night!
Tomorrow we'll take the wee ones to the Christmas market before I meet my new bosses. 
Leo has been doing well with the bottles generally. Yesterday lunchtime though we had an almighty "Mum I want a boob" meltdown. Nothing else was going to suffice!!! Looking forward to owning my own body again - it's been a long 18 months.
Have bought myself a bottle of Baileys for Christmas!
I'm excited! 
Bring on Christmas!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

ahhh Edinburgh, you enjoy that bottle of baileys my dear! Sure as hell you deserve a tipple or 2 after 12 months of child on the boob haha. I suppose it is like anything in life, it's tough to wean yourself away from anything once it becomes a regular thing but it will get easier, 1 day at a time! 
I too am off to the Christmas markets tomorrow. I am going to get the train into Manchester and then get the last train home so I can have a few festive beverages whilst I am there! 

God do I need it... found out yesterdays girls that my job is at risk of redundancy. I will find out by the end of March whether I am safe or not so until then I am in limbo. I spent the whole of last night crying because I love my job. The hours are perfect for picking Evie up from school and I have got a good group of friends here. I had a half bottle of wine and went to bed with a tear stained face! 
Good news is though, I finish for Christmas today!!!!! I was coming in on Monday but after yesterday I have zero motivation so have booked it off instead. 
This time next week I will be in Tenerife, and it'll be Christmas day girls. Are you all wrapped and sorted now? 

Betty, that's shitty that your little man is pushing down so low on your vagina :( Do you think you're going to go early with him? You're right though, your pregnancy has FLEW over! The last couple of years has actually.. I can't believe that everyone in this thread has had a baby now except for little old me! 

Frisky, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope you have the most wonderful day and get spoilt by that husband of yours. 

AB, sorry the kids are still keeping you awake. Are you all sorted for Christmas now little miss organised?

xxx


----------



## ab75

Tina,I hope you don't lose your job. It's a horrible feeling, dh was in limbo for a few weeks a month or so ago,but his job ended up being safe but they will probably have more pay offs in march. its shit!!

Can't believe how quickly your holidays have come around.

Yip,I'm organised lol. Although I bought more stuff today that I'll need to wrap. Just need to buy starters and desserts.......and a litre of smirnoff &#55357;&#56834;. I'm back to having an occasional few on a sat night if I'm not working,gotta love a vodka lol. I bought wine today too. Dh was going to buy champagne but we saw a bit on a programme last night and Aldi cava got voted better than moet so we are trying that :rofl: was only £4.79 so we'll see!!!

My first aid course was good. Amazing how quick it all comes back to you. I did a baby & child first aid course when I was childminding which was good.
Frazer doesn't really feed from me as much now either. He has aptimil when I am working,and eats like a horse lol xx

Have fun at the Christmas markets xx


----------



## ab75

Zoe and Zara before the nursery Christmas singalong & Frazer meeting Santa at the toddlers party


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh ab, your children are gorgeous, Frazer looks really grown up there too. 
Have you tried the Aldi Cava yet? You must tell us your thoughts haha xx

Betty, almost in your vagina!? Haha that made me giggle. Bless you, it's not nice the last few weeks. I can't belive how fast it has gone. Maybe he will make an early appearance. Have you decided on a name yet? 

Edinburgh, I'm so sorry your old boss is being such an arsehole! It's just stress you can do without. I hope your meeting with the new bosses went ok. 
I can't actually remember when Oscar stopped waking up through the night to feed. He used to be up every 2 hours. I felt quite sad when I stopped breast feeding, I wish I had carried on a bit longer than 8 weeks, but he was fine. You know yourself when it's time to stop. Don't be getting too drunk on your baileys though ;) Xx

Tina.....Happy belated birthday. I cannot belive mark got you all that make up! What a guy! I want the smashbox contour set, I too have a slight obsession with makeup. Az got me a Mac voucher, which I will be spending at the airport on Wednesday :) 
I've not packed, going to do it later. I can't wait to go away now. What day do you fly?? 
I'm sorry about your job, fingers crossed you will be ok xx 

I'm dying today, I went out with the girls last night, it was an early start. Was out for 5pm, told Az I'd be home for 8, didn't get in till midnight. I literally don't remember anything. Apparently I fell asleep in the pub! Cringe. 
I'm in bad books today xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! 

AB, your kids are adorable!! The girls look so alike, and their hair is gorgeous!! I always get all of my alcohol from Aldi. I haven't tried a bad one yet to be honest. 

Frisky, we are flying out on Christmas Eve morning at 9am from manchester. What about you? I've got the contour kit by smashbox. It is good though it's powder, I think I'd like to try a cream contour kit next time to see if it blends better. I too shall be treating myself to some new purchases in the airport! 

I went to the Christmas markets last night. My plan was to get pissed as a fart and then get the last train home. It didn't happen that way... We went to TGI Fridays as soon as we landed in manchester and I ate so much that I felt sick as soon as I started to drink. I only had a few and then literally couldn't drink another drop because I thought I was gonna throw up. Gutted! I should've learnt by now that I can't eat and drink! I must choose one or the other. 

Spent tonight at my mums printing off her boarding passes and insurance. She hasn't got a clue how to use any modern technology! Lay in bed now watching the 2nd inbetweeners movie. 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god! AB, your children are beautiful and frazer looks so big!!! Tina, you're right! The time has just flown by, so scary! Sweetie, you will get your bfp, I know you will, you might be last but the best is always saves till last!!! You will end up with a spectacular bfp, I'm thinking twins!!! :) 

Tina, frisky!!! Cant believe you guys are flitting off to sunnier climates in a couple of days, I'm well jealous!!! You will have so much fun!!! 
Tina, sorry to hear about your job, honestly, no jobs are secure these days! Fingers crossed you won't be affected xxx 
Edinburgh, have you not had a drink in all that time? Dear god! I would be in a right RAGE!!! I can't live without wine :) im such a lush!!! 
AB, how was aldi's cava??? I always buy the red Rossi wine from there, it's only £3.19 and it's one of the best red wines I've had! Oh wine, how I miss you!!! 

Yes, this little tinker is so bloody low he is almost poking his head out! By the end of the day I'm walking (waddling) around having to hold my bump up! I really think he will come early (not too early pls baby!!!) no name yet either, hoping he will have a name tag on him when he 'pops' out xxxx


----------



## ab75

Enjoy your hols ladies.!!!

Not having the cava until Xmas day.
Just finishing work,will do a proper update later.

Betty,I felt the same with frazer. Felt like I was sitting on his head near the end lol xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hello ladies, bloody hell I've been busy today. Not only have I had to get all the packing sorted. Aarons sister is staying at our house with her fella and kids as they got made homeless a few weeks ago. They have a house ready to move into, but cant move in until the middle of January. They are currently all split up living with different family members, so I offered our house as at least they can be together on Xmas day. So I've been maniacally cleaning and washing everything, I need a bloody holiday!! 
We fly at 9am, so will be up at 5am to get up & out to the airport. 

Hope you all have a fabulous Christmas!! Betty, do not worry my lovey, next Xmas the wine will be flowing hey?? ;) 

Tina, have a fantastic holiday!! 

Speak to you all in a week. 
Love you all lots Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls! Frisky, have the best holiday!!! We will be in the airport at the same time tomorrow morning. I can only imagine your relief this morning that you're finally jetting off for some relaxation and stress free time.

Betty, I too love my wine though I don't like red. I'm a Rosè girl! I thought you had narrowed it down to 3 or 4 names for the baby? What is Chris feeling? 

AB, how did the aldi cava go down? 

We are doing Christmas Day today girls! Evie's presents are all set out in the living room. Just waiting on her waking up! Then the madness can begin haha. I'll try to get some pics to post later. 

I rang the hospital yesterday morning because my period arrived and we are doing our frozen transfer in January!!! I've worked out that my transfer date will be around 10th January if all goes to plan. Just waiting on a call back to confirm. 

Xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls! Managed to get some wifi in a cafe on the beach. Having a ball in Tenerife, we had strong winds for the first couple of days but it's roasting today so been laying by the pool recovering from last night. I drank that much vodka that I ended up throwing up everywhere when we got back to the room. Having a quiet one tonight after 5 nights on the voddy! 

Bought a clearblue ovulation predictor kit before we came away and I've brought it with me to start testing whilst we are here. It's looking like transfer day will be around 10th jan! 

Hope everyone is having a great Christmas! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! How was everyone's Christmas day??? 
Tina!!! How is your holiday??? I'm so jealous! Sounds like you are having fun which is what you need chick! And great news that you will be transferring as soon as you get back, something to look forward too..... 

How is everyone else? Very quiet on here!!! 

Christmas for us was lovely, just goes far too quickly.... Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies,

Hope you are having a great time on hol Tina and Frisky. Jealous of you soaking up the sun !!!

Betty,how's your bump? 

Did you all have a good Christmas ?

We had a great time and the Aldi cava was really good xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies and merry belated Christmas to you all!! 
We just got back tonight, Oscar has had really bad travel sickness, so he's in with us tonight. 
Had a fab time away, weather was like yours Tina, quite windy a few days, but we got some real hot sunshine. The food was lovely at the hotel, I have pigged out so much and drank so much!! I have put on 11lbs!! Whhhaaaaaaaaaaa!! Strict diet starts tomorrow 

The funniest thing I have ever seen, was santa by the pool, riding a fucking CAMEL!! Haaaaaaaahaaaa brilliant. 
Felt weird sunbathing on Xmas day, I'd definitely go away again at Xmas. But maybe just after. 

How are we all doing? I'm just lay upstairs at the min, having nightmares about sorting out all the unpacking! Ewwwwwww worst job ever x


----------



## friskyfish

Happy new years eve girls!! What's everybody up to tonight?? 

We are staying in with a take away & wine xx Rock n roll hey? X


----------



## ab75

I'm working until 10pm tonight then back in at 8am tomorrow so I won't be having much to drink. At least I finish at 3 tomorrow so we can have a nice new years dinner together. Got a pork joint in the oven just now for it.

Happy New Year to you all when it comes xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Happy new year to everyone :) :) Hope this year brings us all some lovely surprises and is kind to each and every one of us. 

Frisky, glad that you had a ball when you was away! We too saw santa with a camel on the first day that we were there. Very surreal but Evie loved it! I've definitely put on a few pounds though I am too scared to get on the scales so I am just starting a diet today without knowing how much I have to lose haha! 
I took the day off work yesterday to tackle the washing and the taking down of the Christmas tree and I am friggin exhausted today! Back to work :( 

Having a nightmare with the whole IVF thingie. I took a clearblue ovulation kit away with us and started testing on CD10 as the test told me to do with having a 30 day cycle. To my absolute surprise I got a positive ovulation test on CD10 of testing, surely it couldn't have been right? Normally I would get a positive around CD15-16 so I phoned the hospital to express my concerns and the doctor said that he isn't happy transferring this cycle because he can't be sure that CD10 is the right ovulation day. So it's back to a waiting game again now. If CD10 was correct then my period should arrive really early, if not then we will have to look at doing a medicated cycle in February rather than a natural one. 

Betty, the arrival of your little man is so close now!!! Did Viv enjoy her Christmas? 

AB, hoorah for the Aldi cava being enjoyable! Speaking of Aldi, I really need to go do a food shop today. Haven't had the time as yet since being home, you should've seen the mis match we had for tea last night. Onion rings, tortellini pasta and a birds eye chicken burger hahaha 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello girls and happy new year!!! 2016!!!! Can you believe it!!! :) 

Tina, frisky, welcome back.... Glad to hear you had a good time, nothing beats a holiday :) 
Tina, that's very early to ovulate!!! Did you do a few days of tests or just on CD10??? So what do you mean you will have to do a natural cycle??? 

Edinburgh.... Have you started your new job yet??? How is everything with the old boss??? Did you get it all sorted out in the end??? 

I go on maternity leave next week girls, whoop!!!! I'm so ready for it! Im just not sleeping at the minute so it will be nice to have a few sneaky afternoon naps when I'm on maternity! Eeeeeek! Can't believe I'm due in just over 5 weeks! I think we have got most things now, although I'm not the most organised of people so im sure I will have forgotten some vital thing the baby needs :) 

AB, how are you??? Sorry to hear you were working over new year, I was at my cousins party surrounded by pissed people, managed to stay up till 1.30am before I'd had enough :( everyone has been very 'merry' over the holidays, I'm sick of watching people drink while I'm sat sipping on my council pop!!! Can't wait for a large glass of wine :) :) :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!

Betty, I could only test on CD10 because once you get a positive on the clearblue digi it won't let you test again for a few days and I didn't take any cheapie tests with me. I am on CD16 today and I have definitely ovulated because I have sore boobs and have done for a couple of days. 
As far as a natural and medicated cycle are concerned I will try to give you a brief breakdown... If you ovulate normally and have a regular cycle then you can go for a natural cycle in which you call the hospital on the day that you get a positive ovulation test and then it's as simple as going in to make the embryo transfer. If on the other hand you have problems with ovulation then the hospital will suggest a medicated cycle where you will have injections to thicken your womb lining and then the hospital can pinpoint the best time to transfer the embryo. 
I really wanted to do a natural cycle because I hated the injections last time but what will be will be I guess! 

OMGGGGG can't actually believe there's only 5 weeks to go. How crazy quick has this pregnancy gone at all?!?! He isn't even my baby and I am super excited to see him! I bet you're over the moon that you're starting your mat leave. Is there a better feeling in the world? I saw on FB just before that you were awake from 1am, that's not even funny. Nobody should be awake at that hour! Still no name for him yet? 

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Happy new year ladies! Started job Tuesday, soooo much to get my head round. Sorry to hear bout ovulation hiccup Tina. Betty, enjoy your last week. Oh to have a nap! Post proper later! X


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Tina, that explains it a bit more thanks chick, so, is the success rate higher with a natural or medicated cycle??? Will you be doing the transfer next month??? Gosh, it's such a long process!!! How are you feeling about this next transfer???? 

Edinburgh.... Can't wait to hear all about the new job, what hours are you doing and who is looking after Leo and Mia??? Hope that ex boss of yours has backed off too!!! 
Frisky, AB, how are you guys??? 
I had a midwife app yesterday and baby is measuring 3 weeks small, he was also measuring small at my last app 2 weeks ago so im booked in for a growth scan on Monday.... I am not particularly worried as personally, I think he is fucking huge! Sorry for the language but I'm so bloody uncomfortable because my bump is so big that there is no way he can be small!! I will send a pic of bump and let me know what you think! I'm also starting to get this awful nausea around 4.30-5pm, it's like morning sickness, And not sleeping at all!!! Maternity leave cannot come quick enough! I will be able to sleep during the day, whoop!!!! 
Ok, I'm gonna try and get more than 3 hours sleep tonight.... Xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

34+4.... I do not look small do I girls??? Look how low he is too, pelvis is not happy :) :)


----------



## ab75

I don't think bump looks small at all!!! Hope all is well though!! (I had Zoe at 34+5!!!!! she was 6lb 13.5oz)

Frazers birthday today,can't believe my baby is 1 already!!

Bad floods here,now snowing. Nursery is closed tomorrow!!! Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Ab hope you are ok. Friends further north have been under water for bout 3 days now. Ice here today, just had to defrost the inside and outside of my car! 
Mia and Leo are at nursery ftime from Monday. Matt has been off this week so he's taking Leo for settling visits while Mia has her regular slots and it's going ok. New job seems great. Lovely new office, boss is helpful and business is very professional. I just have to wait to see if exboss lodges complaint at court which he could do over next 6months! 18 direct reports is a lot of people! 
Betty, cant see photo but hope your scan puts your mind at rest. I think they do measure weird when they are low. Leo measured small at 34 and 36 week check with little growth but then he arrived at 38&6 at 7lb14. Nausea at the end is your innards being compressed usually. Lots of little meals! Enjoy your last day if you can! x


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls I hope you are ok up there in bonnie Scotland!!! Keep safe and look after yourselves.... :) 
Edinburgh, so you are full time at work??! Are you glad to be back at work?? Hope that Leo and Mia are settling into nursery ok, I know it's hard to leave them but I'm sure they will have lots of fun!!! 
I'm convinced IM going to go early with this little fella, AB! I can't believe you went that early, eeeeek!!! That would be me tomorrow!!! 
Happy 1st birthday to frazer, my god!!! Where has the time gone??? Very scary! Hope you're having s lovely day xxxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Happy birthday Frazer x


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls!

Happy 1st birthday to little Frazer! Jeez how quick has the time gone? Did he have a lovely birthday AB? 

Sorry girls that the weather is treating you guys badly. Fortunately we haven't seen it too badly yet. It was 2 degrees when I got in the car this morning which is the coldest it has been for ages so I am sat in work with my coat on shivering like a shitting dog haha. 

Betty, yes I agree with you, your bump looks HUGE!! I wish I had taken pictures when I was pregnant with Evie.. I can't even compare how I was when I was pregnant. Did you take pictures when you was pregnant with viv? If so how does it compare? 

Edinburgh, great news that you are settling into your new job! I could be joining you in March if I end up getting made redundant. Scary like that in 12 weeks I may not have a job. Shit!!! 

Had a mad busy weekend girls, Evie was invited to 2 birthday parties so I spent Saturday and Sunday afternoon surrounded by 5 year olds on a sugar rush! Woke on Saturday morning with a horrible migraine so stayed in bed until Evie dragged me out to go to the party and then threw up later that day because the pain was so intense. 
We had a date night planned for Saturday night and had already paid £20 for tickets at the cinema so I dragged myself there and almost killed myself off because I had so much ibuprofen. We went to watch the new Quentin Tarantino film, it was amazing!! If you are looking for a movie to watch I would definitely recommend. 

CD21 for me today, in theory, if the CD10 ovulation test was right then my period should show in the next 2-3 days. I hope she does, really don't want to have to go through a medicated cycle. Betty, to answer your question... I don't think there is much difference between the success rates of a medicated and natural cycle. It's just much less hassle if you can do it naturally because there are no injections involved. 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Have you heard any more about your job???? Fingers crossed you won't be effected but it's still a worry!!! So hopefully you won't need to do a medicated cycle this time round? When will you find out and when are you set for the transfer??? Eeeeek! I hope this is it for you my lovely!!! 
I also didn't take any photos when I was PG with vivienne (I have no idea why!) so that's why this time I have taken a bump pic every week since I found out :) it's amazing how our bodies can accomadate another human being! 
I had my growth scan this morning and all is 'perfect' with baby, he is right as he should be and currently weighing approx 6lb4oz so he is going to be a little chunky monkey.... For the first time in this pregnancy I feel totally relieved! I'm hoping I can now enjoy my last couple of weeks being pregnant.... :) 

Tina, your migraine sounds pretty bad! What brought that on? I also suffer from them but not had one that bad for a long time, they're bloody awful, I can't believe you still managed 2 kids parties, you're totally hardcore!!


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, sorry for absence...I've been busy getting back into reality after holiday! Haha Az has had the last week off work, so I've spent alot of time with him. 
We are getting along great at the moment, feeling very much in love with him all over again. The past few months have been a bit shitty, the holiday has really brought us closer together again, I'm so happy xx 

Betty, look at you!! Your bump is huge! But you are still tiny, your tummy will just pop back into shape, I can tell. 
Great news on the scan, I'm glad you can relax and enjoy your last week's of pregnancy. It's really flown by. 

Ab, hope Frazer had a great birthday. This year has gone stupidly fast. Did you do anything special for it? 

Edinburgh, great news on job..how's it all going? Is Leo in nursery? I'm sorry if my post seems vague, I've not really caught up on all the posts properly yet. 

Tina, how are you settling back in after holiday? I miss the sun. It's bloody freezing here at the min. Fingers crossed your period shows up for you in the next 2 days. What happens then if it doesn't?? 
Think we may go and watch the tarantino film next week, he's brilliant isn't he. 
Can't belive David Bowie died, such a big loss. Grew up on his music, my dad used to force me to listen to him! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

:( I know, what sad news about David Bowie. Mad aswell how he managed to keep his illness a secret right until the day he died. Normally it'd be splattered all over the front pages of every newspaper! 
Yes I am too missing the sunshine :( What little bit of a tan I did have has sadly faded now too. 
Great news that you and Az are getting on, I saw the picture you posted yesterday of him and Oscar. Bloody gorgeous!!! You've got yourself a little heartbreaker on your hands there missus. I agree with you though that a holiday does bring you closer together. God we were at it like rabbits on holiday, felt closer than ever to Mark. Then we get back home to the stress of everyday life and the sex has gone on the back burner again. 

Betty, amazing news that your little one is weighing what he should be! What the hell was the midwife going on about then? Unnecessary worry! Evie was only 7lb4oz so he is definitely on the way to being a good size! Do you have a birthing plan in place or are you going with the flow?

As far as the IVF goes... if my period shows early then it'll be all go for our next cycle. If it comes on CD28-30 as normal then we will be looking at a medicated cycle which will probably result in us going ahead with transfer in March time. 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Urrghh, Oscar woke up at 4.30am! Im sooooo tired! 

Tina, any sign of period?? 
How's everyone else doing? XX


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how is everyone???? Tina.... Any sign of AF???? 
Feisky, I agree with tina, Oscar is absolutely gorgeous! What a little heartbreaker!

It's my last day at work today, whooooooop! Can you actually believe it???? How quick has that gone????? Scary! 

Tina..... I'm going for all the pain relief I can get my hands on this time LOL!!!! Last time I wanted a hypnobirth with no medication but ended up getting induced, horrid contractions and an epidural!! I will see if I can get in the pool for a bit but I've realised that my pain threshold is just not very high :( what will be will be I guess!!! 

Happy Friday everyone!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Woooohoooo!!! 

Happy last day Betty!! 
How exciting xxx 

It's facking freeeezing here today let me tell you!! Nipples resemble CD holders!! X


----------



## tinadecember

happy friday ladies!! Woohoo the weekend has finally arrived :) :) 

Frisky, it's fooking freezing here too. Can't wait to get home after work and put the heating on full blast. I had the heating on last night a my hot water bottle and I was still freezing. 

Betty, haha I am with you on the pain threshold scenario. I knew I wasn't going to handle labour well though I was proud of myself for not going for an epidural. Happy maternity starting day!! My god, what are you going to do with yourself between now and your little man making an appearance? 

No AF here yet, thinking now that the test on CD10 was definitely wrong. Just waiting it out now! 

What's everyone doing this weekend? Surprisingly we have a free night on Saturday, Evie wants to stay at her nannys so we're gonna have another date night! 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, how are we all? 
Date night sounds fab Tina, where did you go? Hope you had a lovely time.
What happens now regarding the next transfer? 

Betty, your baby shower pics are fab, you look bloody stunning!! Pregnancy suits you so much. 

I'm hungover, I've never been so sick in my life. Az and I went to a friends house last night, we all shared a take away and drank wine then watched the boxing. It was snowing bad here yesterday and lastnight. No taxis would come and pick us up, my mum was really pissed off as I said we would be back at midnight. I ended up falling asleep drunk on their living room floor then woke up next to Az in their spare bed, don't even remember getting there!! After ringing a few taxis, one agreed to get us and we got home at 4am, Az had to walk my mum home. 
I was sick, so much, my throat hurts now!! Been sick all day, feel ok now,, I need some greasy food! Bloody wine, I'm useless. 

Roll on bedtime, I'm so excited haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hahaha frisky you sound just like me when you're pissed, though I've been drinking wine for so long now that it takes a lot to get me wasted. Vodka on the other hand! Vodka is not my friend 

We didn't end up going anywhere for date night because I had spent loads the weekend before so we stayed in with wine and a dominos. I did plan on staying awake for the boxing but fell to sleep part way through watching a film and mark didn't wake me up. 

My period came yesterday, 3 days early! So the CD10 positive ovulation test might not have been far from the truth after all. Rang the hospital this morning and we are back on track for a natural cycle! Have to start OPKs again on CD9 which is a week today and then transfer should be at the beginning of Feb! Yeyyyy 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

By the way Betty, forgot to mention.. How's the mat leave going? Are you bored senseless yet haha? I second what frisky said about the baby shower pictures, you look amazing!! Looks like your little prince got spoilt rotten too 

Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi, new phone and once again cannae get momtastic to load properly. Sorry been awol. Leo and mia got sick last week so life was up in the air again. Nae sleep for days but I'm quite good at dealing with that! 
Betty you looked amazing at your shower. That cake was something. Tina yay on the natural cycle! 
How's the flooding ab? Frisky can't believe you took on that ice rink of a hill! Nutter!
I'm in mourning for alan rickman. Crappy week for loss of talent. 
Bus nearly at work.. have a great day x. Ps my hormones have finally fixed themselves post breastfeeding. First happy moment in the sack in almost a year! Celebrating!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how are you all?
Frisky, that sounds like some session you had :) God, I have been hangover free for 8 months! I don't miss that AT ALL! I am already dreading my first hangover :( but I love my wine so what can you do hey??? 
Tina, fantastic news on your natural cycle! Can't believe you will be transferring in a couple of weeks, so exciting!!! I have a very good feeling about this! You will be able to test around Valentine's Day is that right???? Eeeek!!! 

Edinburgh, are you totally BF free now? Does that mean you can now get back on the vino??? How exciting!!! How is the new job going??? I can't believe your babies have been sick again :( it's probably from being at nursery... 

AB, you're quiet, hope all is well with you! 

Oh girls, my baby shower was out of this world, my sister went completely out of her way to make it perfect for me, I'm so lucky to have her! She did allsorts and wrote me a poem and did a 'wishing tree' were everyone had to write a little note and hang it on the tree... My friends got the baby loads of lovely stuff! Seriously, I was totally overwhelmed... Not long now, I'm ready to POP!!! I'm still getting bigger by the day (bump photo to follow!) loving maternity leave, I will never be bored, I've got plans every day for the next two weeks, just catching up with friends for coffee, I'm going out for fish n chips with my mam and uncle tmrw then taking viv and her best friend to the play centre after school then out for dinner.... I'm loving it!!!! :) :)


----------



## Bettyt63

I really can't get much bigger than this!!!!


----------



## ab75

You are totally all bump!!!!! You look gorgeous.

Good luck with the transfer Tina.

Hope the kids are better soon E.

Frisky, I lol'd at you waking up in the spare bed!!!

I'm ok,we live uphill from the river so we weren't flooded but the houses a 5 min walk away were,such a shame.
Moving house at the end of Feb, only 2 streets away but it's a better house for a lot less money so that'll help us save towards a deposit for a mortgage!


----------



## tinadecember

AB, sorry to hear about the shitty weather :( I feel so fortunate to be living right in the middle of the country right now. 

Betty, again.. could you be any more gorgeous when pregnant? I am totally jealous of your mat leave. Your plans sound amazing, as I say sat here at my desk at 06.22am, FUCK MY LIFE hahahah!!! How's viv feeling about the impending new member of your family? Is she super excited? 

Edinburgh, great news on the BF situation!! I bet you must feel so relieved. How is Leo settling into no boob? Your life always sounds so manic, you just remind me of myself 

Evie is super super excited about the prospect of a new brother or sister and I am not even up the duff yet. We were filling in MORE forms the other night and Evie asked what I was doing so I told her "We are filling out forms so we can try to get a baby" .. she was obviously confused and is forever going to think that babies come from the baby hospital but you have to fill in forms and take special medicines to get one. But I don't want to lie to her, she is forever hearing us speak about it and she knows that at some point we will have a baby but it's just taking time. My heart breaks for her though, she's desperate for a sibling :( 

On a better note, my period has pretty much gone and ovulation testing begins in 4 days and counting!!! God I so hope that was my last period for 9 months, fingers crossed hey!

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Have everything crossed for you Tina. Watching a beautiful sunrise enroute to work. sometimes it's the little things ladies! Just so relieved that soon I might see daylight. Hate coming and going from work in the dark. Job is great. Babes are better and back at nursery. Leo is fine with bottles now but it was a tough month for both of us. Think my pelvis is toughening up again. Tailbone area is sore a lot for no apparent reason. Yes, loving the wee cheeky nip here and there. Had a Bailey's a night almost around new year! 
Tough you are moving again ab, but it is so hard to save a deposit. You should look into the new matched savings home deposit isa if you haven't already. Also whether there's mid market rent projects in your area. They are housing trust supported lower rents over 5 yrs, new build with option to buy. Lots going up in Edinburgh at the moment. Sorry, talk about property for a living. I'll shut up now but gimme a shout you want any more info x


----------



## ab75

Thanks E, we sold my house in Fife to move up here so wouldn't qualify for that!!
Our options are limited until next Aug as dh had to go bankrupt after he split from his ex. Will be off his record then!!


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls, how's everyone's weekend going? I'm just getting ready to go pick mark and his mates up from Manchester. They've been out all day and been to watch the libertines tonight so no doubt they will be pissed as farts! Just been chilling out tonight with Chinese food and movies 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... How is everyone's weekend going??? 
Tina..... How was your hubby??? Was he a drunken mess??? My boss also went to see the libertines this weekend! 
I can't believe how quick weekends go, it's not such a big deal for me now as I don't have to go into work tmrw (WHOOP!!!) but still, the time is just frigging flying by! I can't believe how close I am to my due date! I've had a massive burst of energy today and cleaned all the house, wonder if this is a sign that labour is imminent???? What was everyone doing/feeling just before labour started??? I was induced with vivienne so didn't get to go through any of that.... 

Tina, where are you in your cycle and when are you going to do the transfer????


----------



## tinadecember

Hey! 

Yes Betty, Mark was VERY drunk. Sickeningly drunk actually, it was embarrassing. Still don't think he's gotten over it. He went into work today and he's booked tomorrow off. 

I went into labour at a rugby match! I started to feel tightenings and pains whilst we were there and then later that night woke with strong cramps and bleeding. I saw on Facebook that you've started on the raspberry leaf tea. The only thing that brought labour on for me was sex! I found that 24 hours after having rough sex that I went into labour haha. So if you're that desperate then get jiggy! 

Cd9 today, started ovulation testing this morning, it was negative. Just gotta wait for a positive test then 5 days later transfer will happen 

Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls, just an update from me. CD11 today, still no positive ovulation test. Hoping it'll be positive in the next 3 days or so. 

How is everyone? It's awfully quiet around these parts!
xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... Still no sign of ovulation????? What CD are you on now???? 

Girls!!!! I'm being induced tomorrow!!! Eeeeeeeek! I was at the delivery suite late last night with reduced movements and then had a scan this morning which showed that baby hasn't grown in over 2 weeks.... Oh my god! I can't believe it!!! Trying not to worry!! I can't believe my little fella will be here so soon!! Please say a prayer that we will be ok!!! I will try and keep you all posted, watch this space!!!! :) :)


----------



## tinadecember

WHAT?!?!?! oh my god, what news to come on here to today!! So you could be in labour right now? Betty, I am sending you all the luck in the world gorgeous girl and hope there's an update saying your little man is here healthy and well in the next 24 hours. 

eeeeekkk I am so excited! 

No, still no ovulation here. CD13 today. Still getting negative tests... just waiting... and waiting haha

xxx


----------



## ab75

Betty!!!!! I've been awol and come back to you being induced!!!! Good luck,lots of love and hope to see pics of your gorgeous boy soon xxx

I've had the flu since last weekend. I have never felt so ill in my life,has totally wiped me out. Meant to be getting my hair cut and coloured today but I've cancelled the colour as I couldn't manage that long in the hairdressers with how I feel. Getting better but have zero energy.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Contractions have started with second pessary!!! Eeeeeeeeek!!!! Oh my God this is HAPPENING!!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Haha look at you on that birthing ball! I imagine he will be here now? Hope everything has gone well for you babe xxx


----------



## ab75

Hope you are snuggling your baby now xx


----------



## Bettyt63

No baby yet girls!!!! I was contracting every 2 mins through the night but they have stopped :( just waiting to be examined and a third pessary to be put in.... Also if they can they will break my waters..... Will keep you all posted... So desperate to meet my little boy!!!! :) xxxx


----------



## ab75

Oh I was hoping you'd have had him by now. I hope they can break your waters. good luck xx


----------



## Edinburgh

So exciting. Will be thinking of you today betty x


----------



## tinadecember

Good luck Betty! Can't wait to see him xx


----------



## ab75

I keep logging on to check for a baby update xx


----------



## tinadecember

Haha me too! I'm here again on stalker duty for baby Betty! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh girls it's a bit of a palava!!! They are short staffed and have been very busy so I've basically not had anyone check on me since 11am.... Have been contracting regularly since I had the pessary at 10am this morning but they didn't get worse and ended up going completely about 3 hours ago..... For some reason they thought I didn't want any internal intervention????? Not sure why they thought that which is why they have not attempted to break my waters or see if I have dilated!! So, After telling them that is not the case I'm now waiting for a doctor to come and examine me and see if my waters can be broken.... Will let you know the outcome.... Xxx


----------



## ab75

That is a palava!!!!
I hope you're almost fully dilated and he arrives soon after they break your waters xx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh my goodness! What a 24 hours!! The NHS is a shambles sometimes. I bet you're feeling completely fed up :( he will be here soon hunni! Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Morning, hope you got some rest last night betty and that they get their act together for you today! X


----------



## ab75

Morning,^^ wss xx


----------



## tinadecember

Any news Betty? Hope he's arrived safely for you and you're not still enduring contractions! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

By the way girls, got my positive ovulation test this morning!! Transfer should be on Thursday/Friday xx


----------



## ab75

Eeeeekkkk that's exciting Tina. Hope this is the one xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks AB, me too! I'm excited xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Stalking for news today! I do hope betty isn't still dealing with contractions. She'd be exhausted. Tina I'm really excited for you. Have everything crossed and staying with this thread till you have a bundle in your arms too. Let's face it, probably after then too!


----------



## ab75

I hope all is ok Betty and your little prince is safely in your arms now xx


----------



## friskyfish

Arrrrrgghhh girls!! I'm so sorry, I've no phone to get on here, it's dead, won't turn on at all. I've Been able to get on facebook via my tv, which is a nightmare! Thankfully, ive found the kindle which went missing since the holiday!! 

Betty?????? Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! Are you ok? What's happening? This is so exciting!! 

Tina, horray for positive ovulation!! Fingers crossed my lovely! 

Edinburgh & ab hope you are both well and getting more sleep. I'll catch up properly later xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Girls he is finally here!!! Oh my god it was a traumatic experience but we got through it and we are all ok!!! Will fill you in on details laters when I have come down off all the drugs (I ended up with a section!) 
He is absolutely gorgeous! No name yet. 6lb12 totally in love with him xxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63




----------



## Bettyt63




----------



## ab75

OMG Betty!!! Gorgeous pictures.
Congratulations on your gorgeous little prince.
Sorry it was traumatic but glad you are all well.

Viv looks soooooo happy to be a big sister.

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, well done mummy! He is absolutely adorable, viv looks over the moon. I thought you might end up having a section because it dragged on for ages didn't it :( I guess though we don't care how they come into the world as long as they arrive safely! Congratulations to you, Chris and Viv. I am so happy for you guys!!! 

here's hoping it is me next girls!! After 2 years and 8 months, heck I deserve it now please!!!! 

Gonna call the hospital this morning to tell them about my positive test and I should have a date for transfer by this afternoon!

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwh betty, he is beautiful!! You all look so happy! Sorry it was traumatic, but at least he's here now. Please try and take every opportunity to rest after having your section. Do we have a name yet?? 

Tina, bless you. It's your turn next, I can feel it. I will have every part of me crossed for you xxx


----------



## ab75

Good luck Tina xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls, I really hope you are right Frisky. Don't think I could take another negative IVF blow :( 

Called the hospital, just waiting on a phonecall back xx


----------



## friskyfish

Well last time was a bit of a shambles wasn't it. It'll be better this time Xx let us know when they call.


----------



## friskyfish

Does anyone know what's good for conjunctivitis? Oscar is full of it and a cold,,I can't get in at the doctor's Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I find the only thing to get rid of conjunctivitis hun is warm water on cotton wool, wipe once then discard and use a fresh piece to wipe again. I don't recall when Evie had it using drops or anything. Poor Oscar, hope he is feeling better soon. 

The hospital called back, transfer is on SATURDAY!!!! I mentioned about wanting to use ultrasound this time because the transfer last time was so bad and she said it shouldn't be a problem. Glad it's on Saturday really, I don't need to take any time off work and I have Sunday off too to relax 

xx


----------



## ab75

That's excellent Tina.

Sorry frisky,no experience of conjunctivitis. Hope Oscar is better soon xx


----------



## tinadecember

Frisky, how did the doctors appointment go with Oscar? Have you, Az and Joe not started to show signs of it? I know when Evie had it we all ended up with it. It's so contagious! 

Betty, how are you feeling my dear? I know you probably won't have time to post because of the hype of being a new mummy but just know we are thinking of you and hope you're healing well. Dying to find out your little mans name!! 

AB, how you doing hun? How's the house hunting going? Hope the kiddies are doing well 

Evie's gone on a school trip today to a glass museum... not the best like but she's over the moon with it! 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning girls how are you all! Thanks for all your lovely wishes! I'm still in hospital but to be honest that's not a problem as I am in sooooo much pain after the section, I expected it to be painful but JEEZ!!! This is awful, I can hardly walk :( :( 
My little fella is just amazing!!! I can't believe he is here and he is mine!!! It's like a dream :) I've tried BF but I don't seem to have anything in my boobies! Also, this lazy little man won't open his mouth enough to latch on! With me being in so much pain I really can't face the heartbreak of trying and failing to breastfeed so for the moment he is on formula and that suits me fine.....
The labour was long and hard! I had the 3 pessaries over 18 hours to start off the contractions which worked, I was contracting lovely but was not dilating much at all! They managed to break my waters and I was then put on the IV drip that brings on more intense contractions. After about 10 hours on this and contracting every 2 mins I was examined only to be told I was only 5cm dilated :( they offered me a section at this point as I had been doing it for 28 hours but refused and asked if I could try for longer so they gave me another 8.5 hours and examined me again and I was still on 5cm.... I was gutted and so tired, I had gone all that time with just gas and air and I couldn't do anymore :( so a C-Section it was.... Basically little man was back to back with his head in a deflexed position so that's why he wouldn't come out naturally.... I tried my best and the main thing is that he is here and safe and absolutely gorgeous!!!! No name yet either, arghhhhhhhhh!!!!! 

Tina..... I'm super excited about your transfer, you must be too and I pray and pray and pray that this is it for you!!! You are right, you really deserve this!!! You have been through so much.... I have everything crossed for you xxxxxx 

How is everyone else doing????


----------



## ab75

Betty you did well to try for so long. And as long as little man gets fed it doesn't really matter where it comes from :hugs:
Hope your recovery is quick and hope you settle on a name soon. I had a dream that you called him Ralph or Raif!!!!

I'm not bad. still got the flu,been 10 days now and still not feeling great. Kids had a cold but are getting over it now. Dh was a godsend last week He was night shift but came home from work and let me sleep most mornings while he dealt with the kids.

We move 3 weeks on Friday. Hope I feel better soon as I need to start packing!!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

Betty, you're an amazing lady, there's no way I could put up with contractions for that number of hours on only gas and air! You should be incredibly proud of yourself after that mission. Was your labour that bad with Viv? I always thought that second babies were supposed to shoot out 
Like AB said though, I don't think it matters where the food comes from as long as your little man has a full belly. I tried BFing Evie and I was in the same situation as you, no milk :( 

AB, sorry you're feeling so unwell. I hate that fluey bug, once you have it there's just no getting rid of it for weeks and weeks. I think there was one point last year where I literally couldn't breathe through my nose for about 3 months! 
ooohhh do tell all about your new house, what is it like?

xx


----------



## ab75

It's just another private rent. 3 bed semi detached house downstairs loo,bigger bedrooms. gch which I miss as we have stupid storage heaters in here. Saving like crazy now so hopefully the move after this we will be buying again!!! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

We're in a similar situation at the minute, ours is a 2 bed semi. Me and mark bought it before we even thought of having kids and to say it's a tight squeeze now would be an understatement. We've saved about 20 grand to move into something bigger because I doubt we've got any equity on this house. There's a few for sale in our close and none of them are selling :( looking to get ours up for sale in the next couple of months. Especially if this frozen transfer works out! 

Xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck with that.
I hate renting. its like throwing money away xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies! How are we all?

Betty, how is that beautiful little nameless boy of yours haha? Does he have a name now? Hope your pain is subsiding a little and you can get home soon. 

2 days to go now until transfer girls! I am anxious, I won't lie :(

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello lovely ladies!!!! I'm finally home from the hospital, got in late last night... Had a good night with the little fella who is still nameless!!!! Arghhhhh! We will have a name today I reckon! AB, I can't believe your dream! Ralph was chris' uncles name and his mam would have liked us to name the baby that (he tragically died at the age of 10) but I actually really like the name and know it would have meant something to the family but Chris really doesn't like it as up here it gets shortened to rarfy :( 
I'm still in pain but to be honest it's more the not being able to do anything (including walking!) that is pissing me off! I can't get in and out of bed or roll over, it hurts to just sit, stand, lay etc..... So dull but I know it will pass. I was hoping to be back at the gym by next week :( :( lol!!! I think it's because I'm so bloody active, the thought of sitting on my arse for a couple of weeks freaks me out!!!
Baby is just gorgeous but he is sooooo tiny!!! We've had to go out and buy tiny baby clothes and premature nappies as nothing fits him! He weighs 6lb12 but he really doesn't look it, he's so skinny bless him!!! I've decided to bottle feed, I'm really not up for breast feeding, it made me so miserable with vivienne and I really don't want to go through all that again.... So far so good! Long may it continue!

Tina, eeeeeek!!! How exciting! Are you all prepared for transfer day???? So when are you able to test????? How are you feeling???? Have you told all your friends and family??? X


----------



## tinadecember

yey, great news that you're home and resting Betty! There's nothing worse than being cooped up in a hospital bed. You'll recover quicker at home too :) I think we can safely say that you will not be back at the gym any time soon! even if the scar heals on the outside you still need to give the inside time to heal up. The littlest strain too far and you could end up doing yourself more damage than good. 
Bottle feeding will do him the world of good, I think these days that the formulas have just about everything in them that breast milk has. Evie was bottle fed and it hasn't done her any harm! You just do what is best for you and don't worry about what anyone else says. If we're lucky enough to have another I will definitely bottle feed.

I am as prepared for transfer day as I can be! We are going out for a meal tomorrow night with my mum and dad and my sister and her boyfriend and I've asked Mark if I can have a drink and he can drive because it could be my last night of drinking for 9 months. Sounds absolutely crazy to me that like because I can just never imagine it happening. 2 years and 8 months now we've been at it and it just feels like it's unreachable :( As for testing, I worked out that on a normal cycle my period would be due between 14th-16th Feb so if it hasn't arrived by valentines day then I might test. I feel sick just thinking about it... I will soon know anyhow. I started bleeding 6 days after transfer last time 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, 

Betty, glad to hear your home with the nameless one! Haha I do really like Ralph, that's so cute. I'm sure something will come to you soon. I was actually nameless for 3 days, then my dad was out wetting my head with his mates & the song 'Sarah' came on in the pub....he turned up pissed at the hospital to tell my mum he had a name for me! Haaha
Anyway, I agree with the girls about the formula being fine. No need to put yourself under any unnecessary stress. If you even THINK about going to the gym next week, I'll come down there and smack your legs myself! You must rest, I know it's hard, but you will heal faster. I remember the pain, it's awful, I was scared to go to the loo. Sneezing & coughing was horrible too. At least he is here now, sounds pretty horrific, going through all that & only 5cm dialated, well done to you xxx 

Tina, transfer day is almost here. How exciting & how wonderful would it be to get a positive test for Valentine's?? Can you believe it was 2 years yesterday I got my positive test? Crazy how time is flying . Good for you having a drink tomorrow too :) 

Ab, I know what you mean about renting & throwing money away, we rent ours. Hopefully one day we will buy. Glad you have found somewhere though. Hope your feeling better too Xx 

Oscars been poorly this week, the conjunctivitis has cleared up now, he has an ear infection too & tonight he has started with a Horrible cough. It's never ending is it? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

That's babies for you Frisky! It's one thing after the other :( Their poor little immune systems are too weak to fight anything off. 

Transfer is TOMORROW girls. I am scared... can't handle the thought of this not working again, though I am trying my best to remain positive. Happy thoughts = a happy uterus! God help me in this 2WW, just gotta try and keep busy.

What's everyone upto this weekend? We are off out for a meal tonight, can't wait to over indulge.. and then feel so terribly guilty afterwards haha.

Frisky, saw on FB that you're back in the gym, how you getting on?

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Bet your terrified Tina, it sure is an emotional rollercoaster. What time are you getting the transfer? Where are you off tonight? 
My sister's got Joe tonight , so as and I are taking Oscar to his sister's & we are getting a takeaway, wine and a taxi home! Haha
I need to look for a proper job and look at getting Oscar in nursery. But the cost of it is making it impossible. I need to sit down and really have a think. I'm still going to college, I'll do these exams, but I'm really not sure I'm going to see it through,,as we are struggling and not saving. 
My mum helps with Oscar ,,but she has bad arthritis and can't have him for too long. Aaron's mum is now charging us to have Oscar, the 4 hours she has him on a Thursday, she wants paying. I feel like telling her to FUCK right off!!! They don't see him any other time, have never offered to sit of have him overnight. And now we are paying them to have their own grandson??? Pissed off is an understatement Xx 

Sorry to rant xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh and gym is going great thanks Tina, I really enjoy it. Trying to make an effort to get there at least 3 times a week. It's my aim to get a nice juicy pert bottom this year! Xx


----------



## ab75

I can't believe that your mil charges you to have Oscar,that's fckng shocking!!!! I'd be so angry at that.

Good luck tomorrow Tina,I'll be thinking of you

Betty,how's things ? Is Viv loving being a big sister?

I'm back at work this weekend,been off for 2 weeks (apart from a training course yesterday). Feel loads better than I did.

Going out for dinner tomorrow night to wetherspoons with my mil / fil. That's as exciting as my weekend will get lol xx


----------



## tinadecember

I can't believe what I am actually reading Frisky, the fact that she wants to be paid to look after her grandson is absolutely disgusting. Are you actually paying her or have your told her to do one? 
I really need to get my arse back into gear with the gym though I don't see any point at the minute with going through IVF. 

We are going to a restaurant along the canal at Scarisbrick tonight. My mum and dad took us out for tea a few weeks ago so we said that after pay day we would treat them. My sister and her fella are coming along too, I love family get togethers so really looking forward to a few glasses of wine and a bowl of sticky toffee pudding! 

No time for tomorrow as yet, I have just called the hospital now actually because I was getting panicky that I hadn't heard anything but the nurse said that I will get a call from the embryologist tomorrow morning once they have taken my embryo out to thaw. Oh god, I hope it thaws okay my precious little embaby <3 I am adamant though that if there's no ultrasound then we won't be transferring. Sticking to my guns on this one, it went to badly last time and I can't go through that worry again. 

AB, great news that you're finally getting over feeling unwell! Feels like you've been sick for ages. Have the kids caught it? 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Yes, make sure you stick to your guns tomorrow. Your paying alot of money too, so your well within your rights to have an input. I'm sure it will all go fine, at least you know more about it now hey? 
Your meal sounds lovely, I love STP yummy! 

Yeah, it's true about the mil. Basically she's having her other 2 grandkids for 2 FULL days 9-5 through the week to save Aaron's sister's paying nursery fees. and just wants a tenner a day. Which is fair enough as it's all day, they both work full time & can afford it. But she has Oscar 10-2pm that's it. I asked her if she could have him for a full day on a Tuesday , so I could do a full day in work and earn extra, as I've lost my night shift. She said no as she has the other grandkids. She has Billy & Alice all day Tuesday,weds and Fridays. And Oscar for 4 hours on a Thursday with Billy. 
I went mad, takes the piss. It's hardly worth me working. I would tell her to do one, but it's Az I feel sorry for. He knows it's wrong, but it's his mum, so I've had to bite my tounge with it all. Bloody joke it is Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Betty,,any names yet???? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm so full up girls!!! Eurgh I feel ill. I had corned beef hash cake with a soft poached egg on the top to start, then fish, chips, mushy peas and tarter sauce for main followed by sticky toffee pudding with ice cream. I can barely breathe and I look about 16 weeks pregnant! It was all worth it though :) I'm such a pig! Just got home and lay in bed now unable to move. 
I promised mark sex tonight too because Evie's staying at my mums and I don't want any sex in the 2WW but I literally can't think of anything worse right now! 

Frisky, still think it's a joke like whether or not she's having her other grand kids. If it was my mum or even marks mum I'd flip! Id have him for nothing if I lived closer, just for cuddles because he's a cutie pie <3

Hope everyone is having a great Friday night! Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god frisky!!! That must be so frustrating for you!!! Well done for biting your tongue, that can't be easy!!!! I think if she is looking after the other kids then it's only fair she helps you guys out with the same amount of time, or ask Aaron's sister to put her kids in nursery one day so that she can have Oscar. It's not fair that you guys get only 4 hours help where az's sister gets 3 full days! Hope you get it sorted!!! 

WE HAVE A NAME!!!!!! Alfie Ray.... My little squishy man :) xxxx hospital told us the wrong birth weight! They said he weighed 6lb12 which I thought was a lot as he is so bloody tiny! He actually weighed 6lb6oz and was weighed today and has gone down to 5lb14oz :( as he has dropped so much weight the midwife is coming back on Sunday to weigh him again, I'm trying to fatten him up!!! :) 

Tina..... I'm sending you so many positive baby thoughts for tomorrow!!!! This is it chick!!!! 

Ps: your meal sounds fab! I could not DTD after all of that!! Lol! I think pjs and bed!!!! Let us know how it goes sweetie!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Vivienne and her brother.... X


----------



## ab75

Love Alfie!!!
Gorgeous photo. Look at Vivs hair,it's gorgeous but looks like hard work !!

Tina I wouldn't be able to dtd after a 3 course meal :rofl:
I'm working 8-3 but i'll be thinking about you xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi ladies! 

Well I can officially confirm that I have an embryo on board! Transfer went great, the hospital woke me up at 8 o'clock this morning to say that they were taking the embryo out for thawing and they'd call me back to let me know if it survived the thaw. I felt literally sick until they rang back at 9.30 to tell me that it had thawed perfectly and to come it at 11 for transfer. 
I had a male doctor doing the transfer which was definitely odd but he was amazing! He used ultrasound guidance and the whole process went so much smoother than the first time around. 
So just gotta wait it out now! Official test day is the 17th but my period is due around 13th/14th. 

Betty, that picture of Alfie and Viv is gorgeous <3 don't worry about him losing a bit of weight, you'll have him fattened up in no time. How's he been for you sleep wise? Are you getting any rest? If you remember betty can you FB message me your address so I can send a little something on for him? 

Xxx


----------



## ab75

Glad the transfer went well Tina. 
Hopefully you'll have a bfp in a couple of weeks xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Whoop!!!!! Amazing news tina!!!! I know the next two weeks will be torture!!!!! I'm crossing everything for you!!! When will you test????? :) :)


----------



## friskyfish

Oh bloody hell Tina, I totally forgot to forward you betty's address!! I'm useless, sorry Xx 
I'm with betty, not a chance I would be getting down & dirty after a big meal! Eww, couldn't think of anything worse! Haha
So glad your transfer went well & you got the ultrasound too, so is this the 2ww now?? Blimey, just think, you could be pregnant very soon!! I've got everything crossed my lovely xxx 

Betty, I love the name Alfie!! So cute, he's adorable. How is your tummy feeling? Have you had your dressing taken off yet? I hope your resting lady Xx 

I did ask Aaron to ask his sister's to change the nursery day, but they can't , so that was that. 
I wouldn't worry about Alfie dropping weight, I'm sure he will fatten up soon. 
Now we have a name, I too will send something soon. 

We went to Aaron's sister last night, got a curry and wine. Oscar ended up being sick all over her new carpet!! So we left early & was home for 10.30 
He's not himself at all, lots of cuddles & sleep today. 

I've eaten far too much this weekend and not been to the gym! Bluurghhhh
Oooh we have a new car though,it's lovely. A Renault capture, built in Sat nav & everything, dead posh !! Hahaha Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi! Love your wee man's name betty! Stay away from the gym and take it easy. Don't go back till you can cough and boogie without discomfort. 
Tina, sounds like things went more smoothly this time around. Can't imagine what this 2ww will be like for you but we're all waiting with you x
MIL sounds like a douchebag frisky. I'd always rather have no help than help grudgingly given. But Matt says I'd cut off my nose to spite my face.
Hope you're fully feeling better ab. Most of my team had multiple sick days this week with flu or winter vomiting. And one of my pregnant peeps got preeclampsia and delivered at 32weeks. Baby is over 4lb and breathing unaided so all good for now.
Hoping for a slightly less eventful week at work next week. Hoping to win the lottery tonight so we can afford to move house without leaving Edinburgh. Can I still go by Edinburgh if I move to Bathgate


----------



## tinadecember

Haha Edinburgh yes I suppose we will allow you to still be Edinburgh even if you do move! It's that time of year where everyone seems to get sick, I hate the winter. Bring on spring time! It'll soon be upon us 

Frisky, don't worry Hun, we all get forgetful! Yes I'm in my dreaded 2WW now, well 10 days or so before I can test. I'm feeling okay, trying my best to put it to the back of my mind and just get on with life as normal 

X


----------



## Bettyt63

Lol!!! Edinburgh, 'bathgate' doesn't sound right!!! I still can't believe we still all call each other by our BnB names :) how is the job going Edinburgh? Did you get everything sorted out with your ex boss??? How is Leo now without the boob??? 

Tina.... Like Edinburgh said, we are all with you for these next 10 days (and beyond of course!!!) did they transfer the one embryo or multiple??? That eggy better be snuggling in right now!!!! 

AB, how are you feeling now? Better I hope!!! 

All good with us.... Alfie seems to be rather chilled out but I don't want to speak too soon!!! Midwife came today and he now weights 6lb3oz so I'm really pleased he has gained weight, phew!!! I still haven't taken my dressing off to look at my section cut (I just don't want to see it) but it needs to come off today so going to get Chris to do it later for me :( ps: there is no chance I will be going to the gym anytime soon! I'm sooooo bloody sore it's unreal! 

Frisky, did you get your section scar sorted out???? What was the outcome of that? how is Oscar now???


----------



## tinadecember

Well done Alfie for putting the weight on!! Sorry Betty that you're feeling so sore :( you don't need to worry about getting back to the gym anyway, you look amazing already!! 

Just one embryo transferred, we only had 1 to play with so just hoping this one sticks before we have to start over again. 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

How you feeling tina?????? 

Does anyone have any plans for Valentine's Day??? We are invited to a christening and im hoping that I feel well enough to go although I still look about 8 months pregnant, lol :( will be nice to take Alfie and show him off! I'm planning to leave the house for the first time tomorrow too, a trip the asda!!! Exciting times!!! :) Chris went and did some shopping the other day and literally came home with the absolute basics! Needless to say we need a proper shop and he just can't be trusted to do it alone!


----------



## tinadecember

What a mad afternoon I've had since getting home from work! Have literally just sat down now to have a catch up. Evie wanted pancakes of course when we got home and 3 of them went into the bin before I managed to flip one!! I'm seriously the worst pancake maker in the world. Then she came downstairs dressed as sleeping beauty and wanted to do karaoke and then decided she was still hungry so I've just made her sausage and chips. She's now quietly sat munching away and watching tv! Annnndddd breathe! 

Betty, your plans for the weekend sound great! It'll be nice to go out as a family and celebrate your little man! Great news too that you're feeling a little better. How's he getting on with bottle feeding? Is Chris loving being a daddy again? 

I'm fine! Just plodding along and trying to focus on anything apart from being pregnant. I'm 3 days past transfer today so I've got another 7 days until testing, if I make it that far without my period arriving! 

It's marks birthday on Thursday so I've been out this afternoon to buy ingredients to make him a birthday cake, will probably be a disaster but it'll keep me busy! 

Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

We're hosting a mini birthday party/brunch for my dad on Sunday. Very romantic I know. I have that feeling like I've swallowed broken glass and don't have a voice so doubt there'd be much tonsil tennis on the cards anyway. 
Work is challenging. Losing 3 of the team for various reasons at the mo so am doing two jobs at the moment. Like a challenge I do. No word from arse-ex-employer yet thankfully. Roll on July when I'm finally past the damn caveat. 
With the level of detail about our personal lives, families and body functions over simply years girls, it's just as well we stick to bnb names on here! We know who we are, s'all that matters.
Have a great day everyone x


----------



## tinadecember

Oh Edinburgh, how rubbish that you're feeling unwell! AB has just had the same thing so blame her for passing it to you virtually haha! We are also spending valentines being completely un-romantic and don't have any plans. 

5 days past transfer today girls, I caved and tested yesterday. I know I shouldn't have because it was way way too early but the urge to pee on something was becoming unbearable. It was negative anyhow, just hoping that it was too early though I can't help but feel disheartened because I'm not having any symptoms to suggest I am pregnant. 

xx


----------



## ab75

:hugs: Tina. That was too early to test.

We're staying at my mil / fil on sat night then visiting family on the way home on Sunday then dh is night shift so definitely no romance here :rofl: 

Hope you feel better soon E.

Hope you are well Betty and Frisky


----------



## tinadecember

haha no romance at this end for us either AB! I told Mark that I don't want any freaky business going on during the 2WW and he has been very patient and accepted that. I feel a bit shit on him because it's valentines but I'll make up for it in a couple of weeks when we've got a weekend away in the lakes. 

Still symptomless, feel like I need to accept that this hasn't worked again for us. I'll test again on Sunday but I will be VERY shocked if I got a positive. My period is due between tomorrow and Monday 

xx


----------



## ab75

I hope af stays away Tina and you get a bfp xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... Don't give up hope just yet!!!! It's still really early and remember that most people don't have any symptoms for a long time after they get their BFP!!! When did the hospital tell you to test???? 

Little Alfie has ended up really 'windy' the midwife was round yesterday and suggested we change his formula (he's on SMA) and to give him infacol so we have changed over to aptimal ans got some infacol but he seems to be in quite a lot of pain bless him!!! I was up all night with him and he is currently wriggling around in my arms in pain :( :( any suggestions??? Think I'm going to go and get some colief drops too, we were doing so well too!!! 

AB, I can't believe you're ill again :( make sure you look after yourself and don't run yourself into the ground with work and kids etc..... 

I bet Chris hasn't even got me anything for Valentine's day! He's not very thoughtful with things like that and I normally let it slide but if he doesn't get me a card and a present I will be really upset! I know it's only material things and I don't want much (bunch of flowers would be nice!!!) but he didn't even get me a bunch of flowers or anything after I came home from the hospital :( I kinda expected something! I was in labour for 3 days, surely a bunch of flowers and a dime bar is not too much to ask for, lol!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry I meant Edinburgh :( hope you're feeling better soon chick!!!! 
And you AB!!!!! Hope you are well too my lovely xxx


----------



## ab75

:rofl: I was thinking "I'm not ill"

Aawww poor Alfie. I used to use colsynth crystals (not sure if that's how you spell it) with the girls and dentinox colic relief or gripe water with Frazer. I found the gripe water to work best but I think they have to be a certain age to get it.


Awwww a card or flowers would have been nice. I don't know if my dh will remember either!! 
Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina..... Any update???? How are you feeling?????


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, happy valentines!! Hope all your hubbies pulled their fingers out of their arses and treated you special ladies to something nice. 

Mark bought me underwear, I was very surprised! Never once in the 9 years that we've been together has be bought me underwear. Got my sizes right and everything! 

I tested yesterday which was 7 days past transfer and it was negative. I'm not testing again now. I'm thinking my period will show her face before tomorrow. Just have to have a good think about what we are going to do next. We've got the money to do another fresh cycle but so many things need tweaking 

Betty, is Alfie feeling any better today? I'm sure I always gave Evie warm water in a bottle and it helped soothe her little tummy 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Happy Valentine's day my little love bugs xxxxx

I had a bouquet of flowers delivered yesterday, it's a miracle!!!! Although it turned out to not be as romantic as I would have liked! The company fucked the order up and I ended up with the wrong flowers, they were half dead and there was no note in them :( Chris complained and he got a full refund but he was really upset as he wanted it to be a nice surprise for me.... The thought was there and that is the main thing.... I doubt he will have for me a card! Only time will tell (I'm the only one awake in our house at the moment!!!) 

Tina, I havebeen constantly thinking of you since your transfer.... Please don't get too disheartened just yet, it's still really early to test! im keeping everything crossed for you and I really hope that the little witch stays away!!! It's not fair that you are having to go through all of this :( but we are all with you..... Saying lots of prayers, keep us posted and enjoy your day, well done mark on such lovely presents!!! He is really good with things like that! You're so lucky! Chris wouldn't know where to begin!!! 
Alfie seems better since we changed his milk but his tummy is still hurting him after feeds, I will try will some boiled water today and see if that helps! He feeds every 3 hours so at the minute it's twice during the night, I'm doing night feeds, Chris unfortunately needs his sleep otherwise he is a right grump were I can survive on a couple of hours sleep no probs! Besides, I can sleep during the day :) 
We are off to a christening today.... Looking forward to it and might also partake in a little vino!!! :) :) 

Have a lovely day everyone, hope you get spoilt of your other half!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you lovely lady, I really don't know where I would turn if I didn't have you girls to talk to. My period is due from today really so we shall see.... I've got no symptoms though. It'd be a miracle 

What a shame that the company messed up you Valentine's flowers!! I'd be fuming too if I was Chris. Like you said he had really wanted to do something special for you and the florist make a huge fuck up! Hope you guys have an amazing day at the christening and yes you should definitely partake in a few glasses of wine. Heck you deserve it after that tough birth! 

I'm just lay on the couch watching the little mermaid with Evie, it's bloody freezing here today! We are wrapped up in a duvet :) think we are having a roast dinner at marks mums house this afternoon and then back to work tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls how are you all??? Tina.... How you feeling???? 

Has anyone's profile picture been changed without their consent???? My picture this morning was some random quote picture that I have never seen before??? Slightly worrying! I've changed it now to Alfie's foot (love little toes!)


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, sorry AGAIN!! We've changed internet provider,it was all meant to happen on Thursday,but they rang and Said they can't come now until the 24th!! Nightmare, I'm currently using the hotspot on Aaron's phone, he's asleep as he was working last night!
How are we all? Betty how is your beautiful boy?? I need more, pics on facebook please. Try and get on a baby massage course,that's meant to work wonders for colic. I think you can get special teats for bottles too, so not as much air gets in. 


Tina,,I've been thinking about you so much. How's it all going? It's early days still. I have everything crossed,you deserve this so much Xx 
Ab,how are you ? Xx
Edinburgh hope your feeling better Xx

Betty ,I've not had my profile pic changed, but I've had things posted by me that I've not posted! Results of tests I've not taken, you know those ' what friends character are you??' And other shit! Slightly worrying really isn't it?

Anyway,I best go as Oscar is whining for breakfast. He's been up since 5am, so I'm gonna have to sew mg eyes on today .
Sorry this is short, I'll catch up properly later. 

I'm off to have lunch with the girls I went to school with today. No wine for me though as it's a 45min drive away!! Haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning! 

Betty, Alfies little foot is gorgeous <3 Frisky, nightmare about the internet! God I don't know what I would do without internet... it's crazy how much we depend on it now in our day to day lives. Have a fun day out with the girls!

16 days today since I got the positive ovulation test, still no period. Haven't tested since Saturday and I am scared to. I was so sick yesterday, I woke up feeling unwell with terrible heartburn but went to work anyway. I only managed until 9am and then just had to come home because I felt so unwell. So spent all yesterday lay in bed being sick into a bucket :( Took today off too just to recuperate, didn't eat a thing yesterday so feeling like I have zero energy. My nipples have been sore for a couple of days which was my first symptom with Evie but I am so scared to get my hopes up. Want to leave it a couple more days and if still no show then I will test

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh dear god tina.... My hormones can't handle this!!! I'm actually crying reading your post!!!! Don't test sweetie, let nature take its course and you just concentrate on yourself and getting some rest!!! No period is a good sign (obviously) and I will be praying and sending extra strong baby vibes to you :) :) my god!! I have everything crossed and will be stalking you until you decide to take the test :) take it easy chick xxxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you gorgeous :) I think it my period shows now after my body tricking me into feeling pregnancy symptoms then I am going to have to lock myself in a room for a few days just to cry it out. Seriously body, how much more shit do you think I can take??!?! I am about 14DPO today, I've never been 14DPO so I am crossing my fingers tightly 

xx


----------



## ab75

Tina I have everything crossed for you. Hopefully getting to 14dpo is a fantastic sign that you have a little bug snuggling in.

Have a fun day Frisky.

Glad you got flowers Betty,even if they were the wrong ones xx


----------



## Bettyt63

My fingers and toes and everything else are also crossed you my lovely!!!! I'm checking in all the time so keep us posted.... You really have gone through a lot of shit so I hope this is it for you!!!! :) :dust:


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my gosh! I too am getting teary reading this Tina. I agree with betty in not testing as tempting as it may be!! It's so your time now, I'm sending lots of positive energy your way Xx 

Yes no internet it crap,I hate it! 
Day was a disaster girls,didn't even end up going. 
I was going to drop Joe had his mates off at a big indoor skatepark in Manchester, Leave them there for a couple of hours then pick them up after I'd seen the girls.
Takes an hour to get there, then it was SHUT!!!! So I drove to another one in Stockport......which was CLOSED DOWN! At this point it was 1.45 was supposed to meet at 1. Could hardly go along with 3 sulking hormonal boys in tow...
So I just drove back home. Oscar was screaming for his lunch. I left the house at 11.45 and got home at 3!! Absolute waste of a day!! Grrrrrrrrrr Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god frisky! What a nightmare! What a shame you missed your time with the girlies :( 
Tina.... How are you??? Are you going into work tmrw??? Keep us posted my lovely :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

wish I had better news to report but I have woken this morning to bleeding :( 

So it's looking like another IVF cycle has failed for us. 

I haven't cried yet, I just feel numb. Why is a baby too much to ask for? I feel like I am being punished for something bad I've done in a past life. I just want my take home baby :( :( 

xx


----------



## ab75

:hugs: :hugs: so sorry Tina :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Edinburgh

Tina, just wish I could give you a big hug x


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... I'm so sorry. Im sending you so much love and hugs... I too wish I was just around the corner to come and see you.... :hug: :hug: xxxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls, I'd welcome those hugs right now :( 

I have had a good cry to my mum since I posted this morning and I've phoned the hospital to let them know. Just waiting on a phone call back.. I feel like we've hit a brick wall. Why are these embryos not implanting? I can't get my head around it. 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Tina, I'm so sorry. It's really shit that this hasn't worked for you this time. Wish I could hug you too xx Have the hospital rang back yet? Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, how are we all?
Tina, how are you doing beautiful? Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

yes Frisky the hospital called back. They offered us councilling haha! I told them that we are just fine and we can deal with it between ourselves. They asked what our plans are going forward and I said that we want to start a fresh cycle as soon as possible so she said we will get a follow up appointment through the post soon. 

I've been looking at endo scratching this morning. It's where part of your womb is scratched away before IVF starts and the embryo is transferred to the spot that was scratched away. Apparently the new cells that grow back are a perfect environment for an embryo and the cells are more likely to accept an embryo than older cells would be. I think it costs a few extra hundred on top of what we will already be paying but if the consultant thinks it will help then we will give it a go. I believe it is quite painful though :( 

What's everyone upto this weekend? We are off to my mum and dad's tonight for takeaway then Mark is out all day with the lads tomorrow so I am off to a soft play centre with my friend and Evie then I might get a bottle of wine because I haven't had a drop in about a month and then snuggle with a film on the couch. 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh blimey,I've never heard of endo scratching before. It does sound painful, but it will be worth it hey? You will be fine having it done, after all you have Bern through already...You are one of the strongest people I have never met ;) Xx 

I've just got back from the gym which killed me. Oscar was up all last night with his teeth,ended up in our bed so I've hardly slept. 
I'm off out with the girls tomorrow night, don't want to go too wild though as I'm saving myself for the boxing next weekend!! I'm Sooooooo excited girls!! Az treated me to a new dress from river island to wear, can't wait to get glammed up.

It's pouring Down here tonight and its cold Xx enjoy your wine tomorrow Tina, you bloody well deserve it lady xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you beautiful lady, I do feel stronger than I've ever felt in my life. I've taken on some shit like but this just takes the biscuit! 

How was your night out with the girls? I am desperate for a girls night out. All of my friends also have kids and finding a time when we are free at the same time is like finding a needle in a haystack. 
I didn't end up having a bottle of wine on Saturday, I had a movie night in my bed with Evie instead because Mark went out. Little did I know that she would stay awake until midnight before I had to force her into her own bed. Mark rolled in at 2 oclock after saying he was having a "quiet one" and he almost fell down the stairs, he was a wasted mess. 

I had a surprise phonecall off the hospital this morning. They have a cancellation appointment and were ringing to offer it to me. It's tomorrow morning at 11.30, it was either that or the next free appointment was the end of March. Of course I bit her hand off and took the appointment, Mark can't come with me though because he has a meeting in work. I am dragging my mum with me for moral support instead. We want to get started again as soon as possible, I'm not getting any younger, and Evie is getting older and older!

xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck tomorrow Tina. I know someone who had the scratch then got a bfp next cycle xx


----------



## tinadecember

Thanks AB, I have heard good things about it so crossing my fingers that it'll do the trick! 

I'll update this afternoon girls

By the way, Frisky... saw the picture on FB of you wearing your cute little top for the boxing at the weekend. You look HAWT!!!! 

xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck today Tina.

Sorry I've not been posting much.i fell down the stairs on fri and have overstretched the ligaments in my right knee. Yesterday I fell in the street,my knee gave way,I was carrying Frazer at the time, dropped him on the road. He is ok but I am still upset that I dropped my baby. I have chipped a bone in my left ankle and torn ligaments!! oh yeah and we move this weekend!!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh my god AB!! Are you ok???? I bet that was a shock but I'm glad frazer is ok.... Typical that you have a busy weekend this weekend :( 

Tina, what did the hospital say??? When are you able to have the endo scratching??? I've never heard of it but let's hope that it's what you need to help get that BFP!!! How are you feeling??? I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this :( hopefully it won't be much longer for you before you get the good news you deserve!!! 

Frisky, I also saw you pic on Facebook! You're such a beauty and also skinny Minnie!!!!! :) I can't believe how much you like boxing, I can't watch it, Being out in my town is like constantly watching a boxing match :( 

Edinburgh, how are you my lovely??? 

All good with us, alfie is piling on the pounds and is now 8lb which I'm happy with.... Still is crippled with colic but I've ordered some new bottles so hopefully that will make a difference :) 
I had my first drink sesh (well a bottle of prosecco!) with my cousin on Friday and it was so nice!!! I'm back in the game!!!! :) :wine:


----------



## tinadecember

woohoo for being back in the game Betty haha! I'm proud of you girl! Great news too that Alfie is putting the weight on, I love all of your picture updates on facebook, he is adorable. I had a giggle about you saying that your town is like constantly living in the middle of a boxing match, mine is the exact same! I hate where we live, can't wait to get out of here. 

AB, sorry to hear about your accident :( My mum is off work at the minute with torn ligaments in her foot. She can barely walk and is waiting for an MRI scan to confirm exactly what it is. Please try not to feel guilty about falling with Frazer, these things happen and can't be helped. I remember when Evie was only a few weeks old and I left her on the couch for only 10 seconds whilst she was asleep to pop into the kitchen. Next thing she was screaming on the floor and had managed somehow to roll off! I spent the rest of the day crying my eyes out and feeling like a bad mother. Sending you big hugs 

I had my appointment yesterday, my mum came with me because Mark couldn't get out of work. Good news is that we start our fresh cycle in about 3 weeks time once my period arrives!! He wants to keep everything the same because he said my cycle went well last time, 7 out of 8 eggs fertilised which he said is over average. Normally only around 60% of the eggs fertilise so that's great news. He is increasing my medication though from 2 ampules of Merional to 3. Merional is the drug that makes the eggies grow so with any luck we will end up with more eggs and more mature eggs this time around.
He has advised not to do the endo scratch, he said that it would be a waste of money because there's no research that proves it works and it's another £300 that in his opinion would be wasted. One good thing about him is he has always been really honest, he could advise me to do it and take my money knowing that it isn't going to make a difference but he doesn't, he tells me how it is which I appreciate. 

So we are just waiting on the all important bill to come through the post then once we have paid they will send out the medication. 

I'm anxious girls, starting injections all over again is daunting :( 

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh bloody hell ab, that sounds painful. As long as your ok now and Fraser! We all do things....I shut Joe's bedroom door a few months ago,not noticing Oscar was right there....I shut the door on his fingers, I was nearly sick.they were all squashed, I nearly rang an ambulance. He stopped crying after 5 mins,but I cried all night .
Good luck with the move, I don't envy you, I hate moving. Just think of the end when your all settled in! 

Tina, I'm glad your doctor was honest with you. You need someone like that. Fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky hey?? It's an emotional rollercoaster for you Xx 
Night out with girls was ok, but one of out friends turned up wasted, so it was like we were babysitting her all night. 
Betty, haha our town is like a boxing match every weekend too!! Only 3 more sleep!! Az and I went to the Trafford center last night to watch the public workout. We met all the boxers and EDDIE HEARN!! He's the boxing promoter, and I LOVE him! I felt 16 again, like when I met Robbie Williams!! Haha I'm a proper geek! 
I'm not wearing that T shirt for the boxing, it's bloody HUGE. I Had to roll it up! Front view isn't great with my belly ! Haha
We're going out at 4pm on Sat, so will be really drunk! Can't wait :) 

Betty, Alfie is gorgeous. Congrats on the 8lb Mark! How's viv taken to him? Keep the photos coming xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I saw the boxing thing at the trafford centre on granada reports last night and was looking out for you but didn't spot you! I really have no clue about boxing, I know the really famous boxers but that's about it. 
Don't you just hate it when you've planned a night out and someone ruins it by turning up wasted? Happened to me a few years ago, one of the girls had just had a baby and it was her first night out since having her son. We were meeting at mine for wine before going out and she had already downed a bottle before coming to mine! She ended up throwing up in a sink in the first bar we went to and the bouncer carried her out. There's always one! 

Hope this is 3rd time lucky for us..... it is really having an effect on both of us now mentally. Can't handle seeing new babies anymore or pregnancy announcements or scan pictures. We went to one of Evie's friends parties a couple of weeks ago and everyone there had a baby. I had to leave and Mark stayed with her, it was tearing me apart inside. I love seeing your babies though girls, you've worked hard for them and it gives me hope that it can happen for us too <3

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies. Ab peeps that's awful. Do you have lots of helpers for your move. Glad Frazer was fine. It's one of the reasons I love slings so much. You still have your hands about to protect yourself if you fall and they are quite well coccooned. He will not remember. 
Tina, I just wish I had a magic wand for you honey. If I win the bloody lottery your bill is on me! You need a bit of damn good luck in the process this time x
Betty, so glad alfie is getting on well getting the weight on. I hope your new bottles help. I heard Dr browns were good but think there's more specialist ones for colic. It's no fun knowing they have windy pains.
Frisky, enjoy your boxing girl! I don't get it. But most people think climbing is mental!
I'm having a shit time. Have had a cold that destroyed my voice, was off work. Mum had both kids overnight for first time so.'ve before Leo was born and I woke up with winter vomiting virus. Only just getting on my feet again today. Leo is having a nightmare teething with fevers, crying, nappy rash, complete breakout of eczema across his face. I'm just knackered and need a good run without absence at work or I won't make it out of probation!


----------



## tinadecember

Oh god Edinburgh! I had a vomiting bug early last week and I never get sick, there's definitely some kind of virus going around. Great that your mum could have the kids for the night though I am sure you wish it was in better circumstances! Hope Leo is feeling better soon. 

What's everyone upto this weekend? 

Nothing much here.... going to go into town tomorrow to change the underwear that Mark bought me for valentines and then take Evie out for lunch. My sister mentioned going to see a film on Saturday night but she's not the most reliable of people! Then it's the Liverpool - Man City final on Sunday so no doubt I will have to endure that because Mark is obsessed with Liverpool. 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... AB, how you doing chick? When is the move??? 
Edinburgh, oh god you sound like you're having a fucking horrendous time at the minute :( I really feel for you! Doesn't help that you're in a new job and I'm sure you will be feeling the pressure.... Hope you are feeling more human now and also that Leo is also better. My vivienne had awful eczema and I used covonut oil on her which did help but then she needed some bad ass cream to get rid of it.... 
Frisky, jeez you looked hot on Saturday night at the boxing!!!! Have you been working out loads??? You look great chick! As I don't know anything about boxing I don't know who won or anything but I hope you had a fun night :) 

Tina, I also wish I could wave a magic wand for you.... It's so frustrating, depressing, mentally exhausting.... You're doing so well and it's totally natural that you will feel lots of different emotions when you see babies or pregnant women... I felt the same and every fucker I knew was pregnant, it was heartbreaking! Third time lucky chick! Think positive and we are all crossing fingers, toes, knees, knuckles etc.... For you!!! When is it all happening??? Have you discussed the possibility of putting more than one egg back in???? X


----------



## ab75

We've moved,all unpacked and tidy! ! My dad and step mum helped us on Saturday.
Will catch up properly later xx


----------



## tinadecember

woohoo AB!! Great news that you're moved in and settled. There's nothing worse than when you're just starting to move and the whole place looks like a bomb has gone off and all you want to do is sit down with a glass of wine but there's boxes upon boxes to unpack. 

Betty, hows the little man doing? We have discussed putting 2 back but Mark is dead set against it... I would put 2 back in a heartbeat but he said that if we did end up with twins then I would have to quit my job because we couldn't afford 2 sets of nursery bills and it'd be financially impossible. I guess it has to be a joint decision so I have to respect his way of thinking. 
It is all happening again in just over 2 weeks time, I have to call up on CD1 and I assume it will start from there. 

Frisky, I second what Betty said.. you looked AMAZING on Saturday night. Your little figure is stunning, I am so envious. I've never been small really, I am proud of my curves but at the same time I would never have the confidence to wear a tiny dress like that! I didn't watch the boxing but I heard that the guy you wanted to win ended up losing :( Hope you still managed to have a good night though!

xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Omg ladies, I've been trying to reply on here for the last half an hour. In depth,long arse post and its deleted it TWICE! I'm so pissed off,think there's something wrong with this kindle. I'll try again tomorrow as I'm knackered and neeeeeed sleep Xx


----------



## tinadecember

:( always the way! so frustrating when shit like that happens. 

Hope everyone is doing okay? 

I'm off out for food tonight with the girls, looking forward to it, it's been a while! Think we are getting a curry... put a few more inches on the old waistline! 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello fellow beautiful mummy's and a very happy Mother's Day to you all!!!! You're all absolutely amazing and I hope you're being spoilt rotten today :) :) :) 

Will catch up with you all tmrw..... Xxxxxxx


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you Betty! Same goes from me... Hope all of you beautiful ladies have the most wonderful day! Evie got me a cup with her photo on it and it says I love you mummy and she made me the most beautiful card in school, I got a bit teary reading it :( 

Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies how are you all? Hope you had a lovely Mother's Day! I had a great one, spent the morning with my mam and then cooked a meal for my MIL whilst drinking proseco!! Very nice! What did everyone else get up to??? 
My little fella has been in hospital :( he has quite bad reflux and we have now been given some meds to help him but he also has two hernias which will need to repaired :( we are just waiting on the hospital to get in touch to let us know when :( gutted! Don't want my little man to have an operation! 
My mother has ended up not speaking to me, it was all going a bit too well to be honest! It was only a matter of time before this happened! She has told me she will never come to my house ever again, it's all good fun! Luckily I'm not letting her get to me, I have more important things to worry about!!

Tina... Where are you in your cycle????


----------



## tinadecember

Oh god Betty, so sorry to hear about Alfie and his hernias. It's awful thinking of our children being put to sleep for an op but it'll make life better for him and he will come through the other side just fine. Bless him! 
How come your mum has fallen out with you? From what I remember she is friends with you one minute and then doesn't want to know the next... It'll only be a matter of time before she is knocking on your door again! It's not fair on you though. 

We went away last weekend to the lakes, it was supposed to be a sex filled weekend and Mark ended up getting a bug didn't he! He spent the whole of Friday in bed and then Saturday he dragged himself out but was burning up all day. It drastically went against the plan that we had in place! Still made the most of it though. 
Didn't do much on Mother's day because I was rough after consuming a bottle of wine and multiple vodkas on Saturday night. We went to Mark's mums for a roast and then in the evening went to my mums for a couple of hours.

Started back at the gym last night, managed to do a little run and then I did a weights class. I've really let myself down since October last year, I was doing really well then as soon as Christmas was approaching I started eating whatever the hell I wanted to and stopped going to the gym. I had a sneaky feeling I had put on some weight because my clothes feel tighter, so I bit the bullet last night and weighed myself. 11LBS!!!! Can't believe how much I have put on. So I am on the slimming world diet now and not exceeding 1200 calories per day. 

I am on CD22 today, ovulation was late this cycle (CD19) so not expecting my period for another 9 days or so. 

Got to ring the hospital on CD1 and my meds will be sent out 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies, how are we all? I've been playing catch up ever since that damn tummy bug and work as ever is mental. MIL and brotherIL arriving Thursday for 2 weeks too and they are staying with us in our poky 2 bed flat! Taking them up north this weekend, my mum and step dad coming too. Be nice to take my little people to the highland wildlife park but other than that could see the whole bloody lot far enough. On a monster of a period at the moment and just want to hide my bad humour from the world and stay in bed. Really must get back to the gym for some stress busting. I'm tubby and I don't like it. 
On that happy note happy Monday all!


----------



## tinadecember

Hello lovely! I am well, well as well as can be. I am tired and hormonal and super hungry but I won't bore you with the details haha!

Where are your MIL and BIL planning on sleeping?!?!?! You're braver than I am, don't think I could cope. 

I am back at the gym because I too am feeling tubby. Managed to do 5 times last week and feel that I am slowly getting back into the swing of getting fit again. 

xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies.... Sorry for being AWOL... No excuse other than I seem to be either feeding, sterilising bottles, seeing to viv or sleeping :) :) joy!!! Tina, I don't envy you having all those people staying with you! Reminds me of when I first moved to London and I lived in a studio flat so whenever we had people stay over we all had to sleep in the same room :( 
I'm soooooo desperate to get back to the gym!!! I feel like my tummy will never be normal again! I have an awful overhang where my section is and I mean AWFUL! I know I have my baby and I would have given an arm to have him but I've worked so hard to get my body in shape and I just feel now it's a mess, I can't even feel my muscles as its all numb and my abs have separated very badly :( it's going to be a long road back to anywhere near normal!! Tina, you are doing so well and you have lost 4lbs in a week!!! Amazing! You're my inspiration! I need to lose a stone to get back to PP weight!!! 

More bad news for my little alfie, he has a tongue tie :( which is why feeding has been a bit of a nightmare and explains a lot. We have been referred to Newcastle RVI where he will need to have a procedure to fix it.... I'm just glad I know why he struggles to feed! Other than that he is perfect and I am totally in love (and extremely tired!!! Lol!!!)

Tina.... This seems to have been a long cycle for you?!?! When is AF due for you??? How are you feeling about this next cycle of IVF??? Xxxxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry, I meant Edinburgh regarding the flat :) seeeeee I need sleep!! Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tinadecember

Hello lovely! 

so sorry to hear about poor little alfie and his tongue, is it going to be a proper operation to correct him? Poor little boy :( 
I too have an overhang from when I had Evie, nothing really bad but it is noticible to me and I can't ever imagine having a washboard stomach no matter how hard I work at it. It's the skin that is flabby so I think unless I got a tummy tuck to correct it then it's not going anywhere. But like you said... we have our babies, even if we are angry at them when we look at ourselves naked haha! 

I am off to the gym again after work, I don't want to but I'm dragging myself there otherwise I won't get the chance to go again until Saturday. Mark has got some corporate Liverpool-Man Utd tickets for the match tomorrow through work and has asked if I want to go. It's a 3 course meal beforehand and watching the match from a private box so thought I might as well. Then on Friday we are off to my parents for the afternoon so really gotta burn some calories today! 

When are you planning on going back to the gym Betty?

I am on CD29 today but I think ovulation happened late because I didn't have ovulation cramps until around CD18/19 so I am expecting AF in a couple of days time. I agree... it has DRAGGED!! but to answer your question, I am excited about this next cycle. I just hope a change in medication is all we need to get our much longed for positive

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh tina, you are doing AMAZING! You have such strength and courage after everything you have been through you still have bounds of positivity :) :) I think you're amazing! I'm keeping everything crossed for you chick!!! 

Very simple procedure for alfie and his tongue tie, it's just a local anaesthetic and a quick snip, his hernia is another matter, we had our 6 week check today with our GP and she said the hernia has got bigger and we need to get him in sooner rather than later, we have an appointment 3rd may but she was going to call the hospital to let them know he needs to be seen before then :( 
Tina, I would love to go to the gym NOW but I'm still sore internally as I keep doing too much especially picking viv up! But I can't help it. Hopefully another 2 weeks and I will start Pilates and some light classes.... In the mean time I'm trying to lose 3lbs each week (I have a stone to lose!!!) it's not easy, I need to work out to keep my weight down, I like my food too much!!! I wish I could love my body more but I've always been very critical of myself, having a saggy tummy will really piss me off, I will just have to learn to love it and wear sucky in pants, lol!!!! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Sucky in pants are my must have whenever I wear anything tight fitting haha! There's no way I could wear that tiny dress that Frisky wore to the boxing because I would have ripples everywhere. I envy those who can have a baby and their stomach goes straight back to pre-pregnancy tummy. 

Sorry to hear that you're still healing up, it's easier said than done to completely rest and the healing process will be quicker. Especially when you have a little madam who requires your attention! I'd be in the exact same situation as you. How is viv handling Alfie having your attention? One of my friends has just had a baby girl and her little girl Robyn who is 4 has become really jealous. She can't even cuddle the new baby or Robyn gets terribly upset. 

Thank you for your lovely comment about thinking I am amazing, I feel like I am just doing what any of us would do if we were in my situation. It's so tough to keep going but I won't let this infertility beat me! Even if we do have to have our house re-possessed haha 

What's everyone doing this weekend? 

We are carrying on painting and decorating to hopefully get the house up for sale before the summer time!

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... Has AF arrived for you yet???? 

Vivienne absolutely loves alfie and is constantly kissing him, to the point where she starts to suck him!!! Lol, I have to keep telling her to not suck his little head! We have managed to make sure she gets the same attention she had before he arrived, Chris spends lots of time with her while I'm feeding alfie or is she needs me then Chris sees to little man.... She has taken to him really well bless her :)

How did the decorating go??? We have been in our house almost 4 years and I still don't have floor down in my downstairs toilet!!! We also need to decorate our hall/landing, I've had paint tester samples on the wall for about a year! We will get round to it one day! At the minute I can't even get a bloody wash! Seriously, I stink! I haven't had a bath for 4 days :( going to try and have one once this little fella falls asleep!!! :) 
How is everyone else??? It's very quiet on here ladies!!! Where are you all hiding :) :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning!

Yes my AF is here, it arrived on Saturday :D I called the hospital and someone called me back in the afternoon to confirm that we still want to go ahead and if so then my drug appointment will be on 4th April. We will basically be shown how to inject again before the meds begin. 
Just waiting on an invoice to come through the post and then my meds can be sent to my house as soon as it is paid. 

So lovely to hear that Viv loves her baby brother. I know already that Evie would be besotted with a new baby. She asked me again the other day "Mummy when are we getting our baby?" I feel so cruel not being able to give her a definite answer.... 

The decorating is finished!! Well one room is anyway.. we've started on Evie's room because there were handprints all over the walls and she had done a little doodle on the radiator with biro pen which wasn't coming off easily no matter how many cleaning products I used on it. Why do kids think it is okay to just draw on EVERYTHING?!?! Drives me bloody nuts! 
Next room is going to be the bathroom I think.. there are a few cracked floor tiles so Mark wants to put all new flooring down and then a general good freshening up of paint in there. 

Diet's still going well, I've lost 5lbs so far in 2 weeks. Not gonna lie.. I am really struggling. Mark can eat whatever he wants and he doesn't put any weight on, Evie is the same, she's a skinny little madam. So I have to sit there and endure him eating chocolate and crisps and ice cream whilst I sit there with a bowl of grapes. It'll be worth it though! I wanna lose at least another 7lbs and then keep it off! 

Your comment about not having a bath for 4 days made me laugh, sounds exactly like my life! 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello! How are you all? The sucky in pants discussion made me laugh. I too cannot wear dresses anymore without them. I just have this ghastly roll above my crotch that doesn't look like it will be effected much by weight loss. Oh well. Thems the breaks. I need to lose half a stone but struggling with motivation. Have damn throat infection again and Leo has a chest infection. We're just back from 4 days in the highlands with my mum, step dad, MIL and brother in law. Knackered and straight back to work today. Still, Mia had a great time. My house is invaded for another week and work is just nuts. What's new!
Sorry to hear little alfie is having some issues betty. Thought they were supposed to check for tongue tie in the hospital at birth? We got lucky too with Mia being really accepting of Leo. She has started trying to play with him now he's moving around. He does this weird commando crawling with his knees and elbows rather than being on all fours. He is now pulling himself up on stuff so think he might bypass proper crawling.
Anyone have nice plans for Easter?


----------



## Edinburgh

How is everyone? Fun filled plans for Easter? Our weather is foul. Had lots of outdoor plans for the weekend too!


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello ladies how are you all? Hope you have had a lovely Easter weekend!!!! 
Tina.... Have you heard from the hospital about your meds???? What's the plan for you now???? 

I can't believe how quick the bank holiday weekend has gone!!! I've had such a nice time :)


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls,

back to work this morning after a lovely 4 days off boooooooo!!! Really don't want to be here but needs must. 

Invoices all paid, just waiting on a phone call from the pharmacy now to dispatch my meds which I am hoping will happen today or tomorrow. I have an appointment to be shown how to inject next Monday. 

Edinburgh, sorry that you're suffering with the fluey bug again!! Seems like every time you post lately you are feeling unwell :( Your little trip in the highlands sounds lovely though :) I am gonna make it my mission to visit Scotland this year! I've still never been. 

AB/Frisky... both of you ladies are very very quiet. Please come out of hiding and post! 

We spent the weekend stuffing our faces with chocolate and we went to a panto on Easter Sunday. Diet's still going well, I have lost half a stone now in just under 3 weeks. As much as I hate going to the gym it is working so I shall keep dragging my arse there a few times a week! I wanna lose another 5-6lbs and I will be happy 

Betty, saw the pictures from the Christening that you guys went to. You looked gorgeous! You have the most beautiful little family <3 Have you managed to visit the gym yet or are you still feeling like you're healing?

xx


----------



## ab75

:hi: :hi: :hi:

I'm here,been reading but not had much chance to update.
Hope Alfie gets the hernia sorted out soon :hugs:
really hope that you are 3rd time lucky Tina

Edinburgh, just :hugs:

I never seem to have a minute,got promoted at work,started doing an online college course,busy with the kids during the day then working evenings and weekends.Frazer has been waking up in the night,every night for 2 or 3 hours,I can barely function some days.
I hardly even update my journal now either,will try to find more time xxx


----------



## ab75

kids on Sunday before we went on an egg trail


my sis and I (she's the thin one)getting ready for Peter Kay danceathon 


spag bol boy


----------



## tinadecember

:D love your pictures AB! Can't believe how big frazer is now, he isn't a baby anymore. And it's so nice to finally put a face to a name, I think that's the first picture we have seen of you, looks like you and your sister had a great time! 

How come the little man is waking in the night so much? 

Got a date for my meds being delivered, they are coming tomorrow. I am excited! Even if we are another £750 out of pocket :( 

In so much pain today as well girls, you may have seen my facebook post yesterday.. I got in from work and was bursting for a wee like I've never been before so there I was trying to get my skirt down as soon as I got upstairs and I fell and smashed into the bath :( Feel like I have destroyed my knee. It hurt yesterday but nothing compared to what it does today. Ah well, that's me out of the gym until it heals. 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

AB!!! I am loving your pics and it's so good to finally see you!!! Yeah! You are gorgeous mamma and those kiddies are beautiful! Wow, cannot believe frazer is a proper little boy now, where on earth is the time going? Congrats on the promotion! Jeez, I really don't know how you get the time to do everything, you can only do what you can and sounds like you are doing incredible! I barely have time to wash these days :( :( 
Tina, yeah for getting the meds, not so yeah on the cost :( God, it's so bloody expensive but I guess worth absolutely every penny if you get your baby, WHICH YOU WILL!!! :) :) can't believe you have crashed into the bloody bath, and while sober!!! Might be worth getting checked out if it's still the same in the next few days.... Well done on the weight loss too! Fantastic progress, I'm starting a programme called BBG, it's a bikini body challenge and everyone on the post natal fitness thread raves about it (it's easy to do at home while baby is sleeping) so we shall see if this helps me back to my pre pregnancy weight... Not been to the gym yet, still feel like I'm healing but I'm going this weekend with my sis to just test the water!!! 
We had a lovely day at my nieces christening, I'm just trying to organise Alfie's now but I'm not exactly the best planner or organiser in the world, I've already missed the first two church meetings :) first one I turned up at the wrong church (oooops!) second one I just totally forgot about!! We have one on Monday, hopefully I will actually get to this one!!! 
Edinburgh, please tell us all about Mia's nursery hairdressing experience! Hope you have given the nursery what for!!! 
Frisky, what's going on with you chick????? Hope all is well :) :)


----------



## tinadecember

haha I just remembered Mia's haircut at nursery, my god I would be so angry. Imagine how embarrassed you would be though if it was your child who actually did the hair cutting. I remember about 12 months ago when Evie spat at someone in school and I just wanted the world to swallow me whole when the teacher told me about it. Kids will be kids and I am sure the other little one didn't realise that what they were doing was wrong but it still doesn't make it right! I blame the teachers, they should be keeping more of an eye on the kids!

My knee feels like it is improving today, it's not quite as sore to walk on which I am happy about. I may just have to sneak in a little run tonight because I was so naughty and had a KFC last night :( Good luck with your bikini body challenge!! What does it involve exactly? My sister has signed us up to tough mudder (I think that's what it's called) the 5k run for breast cancer. So we are gearing up to do that in July :) My sister has never ran an inch in her life, it's literally going to kill her off! 

I went to Evie's parent's evening last night, I am so proud of my little terror. She's reaching all of her targets and her reading is really improving. The teacher had nothing but good words to say, for once! haha <3

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Yeah ladies, I was so angry about it! I know it wasn't the kids' fault but it could have been so much worse. They have reviewed their risk assessment on scissor use and are going to only bring them out under supervised control then put them away again. I know they need to learn to use them and develop fine motor control but I wouldn't leave Mia unsupervised at home with scissors! They were playing hairdressers apparently. I need to see if I can get her a hair appointment for Saturday, see what they recommend, but think I'm just going to level out what's left and pin it back over the side that's missing. Grrr.
Tina, sending you lots of positive energy and betty I can't believe you're already bikini planning!
Congrats on your promotion ab, great news. Your party getup looked like a lot of fun.
Frisky, do you have exams for your course soon? Matt starts study leave on Monday.
MIL is gone. Loving having house to ourselves again. Matt and I been together 7 years on Monday. Nookie is out sadly, I have another of Leo's rotten colds. Thank god for sudafed. 
Have a happy Friday lovelies!


----------



## Edinburgh

How is everyone? Very quiet! Tina, how you holding up? How is the little one betty?


----------



## tinadecember

hello, hello! 

Edinburgh, I completely support what you are saying about the scissors. Evie is 5 and I still wouldn't allow her to use them unsupervised. I will never forget my mum being mortified when we were kids and my little sister who couldn't have been any older than 6 or 7 at the time, she cut all of her hair off! She had gorgeous blonde ringlets and she hid behind the couch and cut everything off. I just remember my mum crying for days because she had to take her to get a boy haircut. It never grew back the same either :( 

I'm okay, had my meds appointment yesterday. I have officially started taking my tablets from today which will time when my period arrives. I take 3 tables per day for 10 days and then it should arrive shortly after I stop taking them. My baseline scan is booked in for 19th April and if all is okay I will start stim injections that day. 

Looks like we are off to the lake district this weekend for a last minute little break. One of Mark's friends and his wife asked last night if we fancy it. We will take Evie and they have a little sausage dog called Elmo so Evie will be in her element. Just waiting to see if Mark can get the time off, his boss is a dick sometimes when he wants time off at short notice. 

How is everyone? 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... 
Tina.... Great you have your meds, how you feeling??? 19th April is viv b'day!!! When will transfer be then??? I can't believe your sister cut all her hair off!!! God, I bet you mum was passed herself!!! Talking about you mum, I cannot believe how amazing her cakes are! I love them so much she is so bloody clever!!!! Does she make a living out of doing them??? 

Edinburgh, happy anniversary! Other than not having sex did you do anything special for the occasion?? I really can't face having any kind of kinky stuff at the minute!! I'm too bloody tired and hate my 'jelly belly'. Have you come to terms with Mia's new hair?? Also how you feeling now, hope you have managed to shake off that bug.... How is the job going?? 

Alfie was back in hospital again yesterday :( I took him to the doctors as he has an awful cold and now it's turned into a cough which is so bad, got to the surgery and the doctor sent us straight to the PDU, he has bronchulitus and needed to be monitored, bless him! He is off his milk and just wants to sleep. He is fine just needs some TLC and we need to stop vivienne from sucking his face off every 5 minutes!!! She is giving him all of her delightful germs.... He is still no bother despite him being poorly.... He has an app with the pediatric surgeon next week to discuss his hernia, we will find out if they will operate or not.... 
It's chris' 40th birthday next week so there is a gang of us all going to Whitby and staying in a cottage for the weekend, me and Chris are only going for one night but I am going to worry about leaving alfie while he is so little and not 100% :( 

AB, frisky..... How are you girls???


----------



## Bettyt63

This is one of Tina's mums cakes!!!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry meant it's chris' brothers 40th birthday not Chris!!! Lol!


----------



## friskyfish

HELLOOOOOO LADIES!! 
Excuse the language, but THANK FUCK IM BACK!!! 
Absolute nightmare with our Internet, with talk talk and they are shit shit!! 3 week delay in getting connected. Couldn't get online on my phone as its a cheap shit thing that doesn't even have a CAMERA!!! Got a laptop of Aarons dad which DOESN'T BLOODY WORK!! So I've had no way of getting on here. Got my old phone working now, so fingers crossed it will stay working!! Stressssssss!! 
IVE MISSED YOU ALL!! 

not even caught up on posts yet as there is probably loads I have missed. 

Betty, Alfie is just beautiful, I love seeing the pics on Facebook, is he any better now?? You look amazing too lady xx 

Oscars been full of a cough and cold for weeks now, he's finally getting better and sleeping through. It's awful when they can't tell you what is wrong. 
I've been busy at home with half term, shame the weather hasn't been up to much.
Had a fab time on good Friday, friends of ours have just moved into a massive converted barn in the middle of the countryside. They had a housewarming, no kids allowed haha!! Had a few beers around town then went back to the house...had a dj on and everything!! It was brilliant...really poorly Saturday, I was sick all day, bad times haha. 

Oh, I found my first Grey hair yesterday too!! FFS!!! Arrrghhhhhhh!! Xx 

Gonna go now and have a catch up on posts xx love you all x


----------



## friskyfish

Well....can I just say, I was wearing sucky in thong pants from primark under the dress at the boxing!! Haha Well done for the weight loss Tina, although you look perfect to me in your photos xx 
When Is your egg transfer day now?? I too think you are amazing, going through this and how you are dealing with it. As always, I have everything crossed for you xx How is your ankle now after the fall? 
I'm trying to get to the gym 3 times a week at least, but I've been slacking recently... I'm just so tired with Oscar not sleeping with this cough and cold (yeah...blame the kids Sarah) haha 

Betty. Poor Alfie... I didnt realize he had been in hospital. How is he doing now? Who will be having him when you go to whitby? He will be fine, it will do you and Chris good to get away for the night too. Enjoy yourself, you deserve it xx Can't belive your mum is being like that with you, when you really need her too. As you say,you have more important things on your mind, still not nice though Xx 

Edinburgh, poor you....hope your feeling better. How's things with work? Is your old boss still being an arse?? How did it go with sharing your flat with family?? That would have driven me insane!! haha. Xx

Ab, how are you?? Loving the photos, your kiddies are just beautiful xx and it's so good to finally get a peek at what you look like, after all this time xc beautiful mummy xx 

I've got my exams in may, but have decided not to pursue the studying. 
It's just not going to be doable financially... We are so skint, I'd have to pay for my access course and also be at college 3 days a week. Im going to do my exams as I'm almost there, but I'm going to be trying to find a full time job. We will have to bite the bullet and put Oscar in nursery on the days we have no help with childcare. 
It's a Shame really, but it's just not practical. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Wow I have a day off posting and then it all happens in here and there's loads to catch up on again!!

Frisky, soooo glad you're back :D :D We've missed you, don't ever leave us again! Sorry that Oscar has been unwell :( their little immune systems can't handle the simplest cough or bug can they. Hope he is feeling better soon! By the way... I would never have thought you were wearing sucky in pants in that dress! You looked sensational lady <3 hot momma!
The barn party sounds bloody amazing! I'd love to go to something like that. 

Betty, poor Alfie, it's been one thing after the other since he has been born hasn't it. Hopefully though within the next few weeks you'll have all the answers that you need and a plan for moving forwards with him. 
Thank you for the compliments on my mum's cakes, she is actually opening a shop but it is all top secret at the minute! Her friend is a florist and they are joining together to open a florist/cake shop called Blooming Delicious. They get the keys mid April and then are hoping to open by the end of May. So big, exciting times ahead for my momma! 

Here's her latest creation to go in the shop window.... all made from icing by the way 

https://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t639/tinadecember1987/6BCCE37D-2C09-47F7-BE9E-EDF6CFE29C3F_zpssd1qfvfp.jpg

Transfer is looking to be around the first week in May, looks like we are going to the lakes this weekend too :D We are staying in a log cabin for 3 nights right by Windermere. So looking forward to it.


----------



## friskyfish

Wow!! That is amazing of your mum! I love the Window decoration and the name! I'm sure it will do fantastically well Tina. Did your mum have any formal training in this or has she just done it as a hobby? Wish I was creative like that. 
The log cabin sounds fabulous, I love the lake district. Hopefully you will have a bit more sex this time! Haha.
First week in may, that'll soon be here. Joes 12 on the 4th of may, star wars day, may the fourth be with you.

Forgot to mention, my sister is now in her 2ww, she had her eggs transfered on Monday. It's all happened really quickly. Even though mark did that to her, I have to be supportive as this is what she had wanted for 5 years. She has to do a test on the 17th April. This will be her only chance on the Nhs. Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Oh wow Frisky, I didn't even realise your sister was still going ahead with the IVF! I am crossing my fingers that it has worked for her :) What's happening with her OH now? Is she still with him I presume? 
Love that Joe was born on star wars day, does he actually like star wars though? 

My mum has had zero training, she is completely self taught just by practising and watching videos on youtube. I don't have her creative streak, I struggle to make bloody fairy cakes! 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh my god,that's amazing Tina! How clever of her, I'm shit at anything like that. I too struggle making fairy cakes!! 
Yeah, she's still with him. I had a good chat with him and he is sorry...don't think I could forgive that easily, but I have to stand by her decision. He Is a lovely guy, treats her like a princess, still can't believe he did that to her though Xx


----------



## friskyfish

And no, Joe hates starwars!! Haha xx


----------



## tinadecember

I hate star wars too! 

Your sister has been VERY forgiving, not sure I could be quite so if I was in her situation. Actually, I won't lie.. I would have probably torn his willy off and made him eat it hahaha! 
I just hope they can move on and be happy and hopefully they will have a LO at the end of this journey. 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Yeah, she's given him a very hard time though. It's a shame really as he is everything to her, they do everything together. I think without him,she would be in a real mess. I couldn't do it though xx 

Just saw your post on Facebook about blooming delicious. Aarons work is based in Warrington! I got my wedding dress from Warrington too. Let me know if you're ever there!! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

How is everyone? 
Betty, is your little man better now? Tina, hope your having a fab time at the lakes. 

I'm in bed, woke up this morning feeling shitty. Shivering as I was that cold. Then sick! Been throwing up all day feeling a bit better now though thank God. Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... The cakes look amazing!!! Your mum really is a clever bunny!!! How's it going??? 
Frisky, I also didn't realise your sis was going ahead with the IVF, I really hope she gets that long awaited BFP! I also hope he treats her much better than before and realises he has been a knob in the past!!! 
I'm full of cold at the minute, alfie still poorly and it's so bloody hard to watch them suffer at such a young age :( on the plus side I won on the grand national yesterday! Whoop!!!!! 
Tina..... How was your weekend away? Hope you guys had fun!!! All my friends have been posting pics from their weekend away in Whitby, looks like they all had a fab time without me! Haven't heard from Chris, he will be slumped in some corner somewhere in a whiskey coma!!! :) 
I'm
Still in my pjs, haven't washed in DAYS!!! I look about 100 years old as alfie been awake since 3.30am and I have 2 hours to get me and two kids ready to go out with all the family for my mama and sisters birthday lunch..... Wish me luck!!!! :) :)


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh betty, you didn't go to Whitby then?? I can understand why. Poor Alfie, it's just shitty when they can't tell you what's wrong, poor thing. Poor you too xx 
Flipping heck, think I'd cancel going out on so little sleep, your amazing!! Is everything OK with your mum now then? Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

No I didn't get to Whitby, alfie was still poorly and it wasn't fair to leave him with my mam (who was passed herself, she thought she would have to stay up with him all
Night!!!) it sounds like it was pretty messy and to be honest, I'm struggling with sleep deprivation as it is, don't think I could have coped with the hangover, Chris is still rotten :) :) we are having a surprise b'day party for him this Saturday so I will be going to that and having a little tipple!! I just can't drink anymore :( I had a bottle of prosecco with my sister on Saturday ans I've had the worst heartburn ever since and what feels like a UTI, like my bladder is damaged.... I don't feel normal since having a c section I have to say :( how long did it take you guys to recover fully??? 
Frisky, my mam is always up and down but she has been a million times better since alfie was born, she absolutely adores him and she has been on her best behaviour, it's been pretty amazing actually :) hope it lasts!!!! 
Tina.... How is going? How you feeling??? :) xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Oh dear sounds like everyone is going through the mill! Frisky, hope you are back on your feet after your bug! Sorry you didn't make your weekend Betty. It's rotten when the little little ones get poorly. Totally with you on sleep deprivation ruining your life. Leo still is a crap sleeper. He's all snuggly again today. Must be, oh, 6 minutes since his last cold. I swear he's been continuously ill since January and bloody nursery! 
On a countdown to our trip to Spain at the end of may. Can't wait. I get to get no sleep in a foreign bed as opposed to my own! 
Tina, I'm so glad my mum doesn't make edible works of art for a living! I'd be like a house! She's really talented!


----------



## Edinburgh

That should be snuffly not snuggly. God damn phone and its interfering brain!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Sorry for being AWOL, the lakes is like being underground for phone signal! Tried so many times to get online and it was having none of it so in the end I just gave up. Had the best time though! Evie loved it :D It was the first time we have took her away somewhere where there isn't a fair or teddy grabbing machines so I was a little apprehensive to how she would cope but she loved it! 
Mark is ill now though, he had a sore throat on Friday and has gradually got more ill as the weekend has gone on. He almost didn't go into work this morning but has dragged himself in. There's bugs going around everywhere!! 

Frisky, Aaron should totally call into my mums shop and get some cupcakes for you and the kids when she opens! It's all go go go at the minute for her. She gets the keys next week and wants to completely renovate the place to look antique/shabby chic so she's gonna be a busy lady for a few weeks before opening day! 

Betty, sorry hun that you didn't manage to get to Whitby. I am completely the same though as far as drinking is concerned, it's actually pretty shameful. All weekend when we were away I was tucked up in bed by 11pm after half a bottle of wine. I can't handle it any more! 
I can't comment on the c-section scenario but I can imagine it being pretty tough on your body. You've been through a lot, a section is major surgery! 
I saw on FB that you're back in the gym :D How is it going? I'm gonna go for a run after work today after 4 days off. God help me!

Edinburgh, so jealous of you going away. Where in Spain are you off to? We won't be seeing any foreign sun this year, really need to get saving to put the house up for sale. 

CD25 for me, 2 days left of these tablets that are stopping my period from coming. I have been having some mild cramps like she wants to arrive but can't because of the meds. My baseline scan is a week today and all being well I will start injections on that day! eeeeek it's all happening so quickly 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi ladies how are you all??? 
Tina.... How you getting on? Has AF arrives for you yet??? 
Had another busy weekend and now I'm absolutely exhausted :( looking forward to my bed tonight!!! 
It's viviennes birthday on Tuesday and she is Star Wars mad so she is getting the Rae light saber and outfit, we have got her a karaoke machine with a disco ball as she loves listening to her music and singing! Can't wait to see her face on Tuesday! 
Alfie has his first set of injections tomorrow which im dreading, I have a feeling he will be poorly with them :( vivienne was always ok after, never needed calpol or even cried! 
Well I'm off to bed..... Night girls xx


----------



## friskyfish

Evening my lovelys xx
 
Betty, I knew it must be vivs birthday soon as the pics keep popping up on Facebook. What are you doing for her big day? How was Chris's party? Did he love it? 
How's little Alfie now? How were his injections? I hope he's feeling better. 
I can honestly say regarding to having a section, it took me ages to feel 'normal' again, so please don't worry if your not. 

Edinburgh, that made me laugh that your going to be sleeping in a foreign bed not to sleep! Bless you. Where abouts are you going? 

Ab, how are you? Are you all settled in your new home now? 

Tina, glad you had a good weekend, hope mark is feeling better. Isn't it your scan tomorrow? Good luck for that my love. 

All ok here, Kids are full of a cold again. Az and i Went to a party on Saturday, had a really good night. Was home for 12pm, as soon as my mum left, oscar woke up and stayed awake for 4hours!! Nightmare, az just fell asleep fully clothed on the couch whilst I stayed up with oscar. Was back up at 6.30am with a monster hangover whilst az slept in till gone 12 and then had the nerve to say he was TIRED!! Could have punched him to be honest! Haha 

My sisters ivf didn't work girls, really feel for her. As you know yourself Tina, it's a bloody emotional roller coaster. She had loads of symptoms and got her hopes up. Shes goung to save like mad now so they can do it privately xx


----------



## tinadecember

:( Oh no Frisky, so sorry that your sisters IVF didn't work out. I know how gutted she must be feeling but I hope they don't give up just yet. Apparently the average is 1 in 3 so if she can give it at least 3 turns then she knows she has done all that she can. I thought you get a couple of gos for free on the NHS? or has it changed now? 
Always the way with kids and nights out! I won't drink if I know that Evie is gonna be home because without a doubt Mark would pretend to be asleep and I'd be the one getting up with her. MEN they make me so angry!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOVELY VIVIENNE :D :D

Betty, I hope she has the best day and she loves her presents. Are you having a little party for her or anything? How was Alfie after his injections? 

Today is baseline scan day girls, I just hope my ovaries are co-operating and there aren't any sneaky cysts that will delay the treatment. As long as everything looks as it should be then injections will start tomorrow I think. And so it begins again.... 

I'll update you this afternoon lovelies 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Frisky, I'm so sorry to hear that ivf didn't work for your sis :( it's such a cruel process! When is she thinking of trying again??? 
Tina.... How did your scan go??? Keep us posted, seems like it's been a long cycle for you this time???? 
Oh vivienne had a fab little day yesterday. All the family went to our favourite restaurant and the owner got her up on the chair and got the whole place to sing happy birthday to her, she was made up!!! 
She has her school photos tmrw and alfie can have his photo taken with her but I have to be at the school with home for 8.25am, now this is some task! I should really get up now to start getting ready (it's 2.45am!) Alfie has been totally unsettled since his jabs but apparently this is caused by the meningitis B vaccine, this causes them to be a bit poorly for 72 hours, he has cried loads and been inconsolable and off his bottles, hopefully today he will be more happy and content like he normally is :)

Edinburgh, AB.... How are you girls???


----------



## Bettyt63

Vivienne with her light saber..... She was over the moon with it!!! Now Chris wants one so they can fight each other :) it's like I have 3 kids!!!


----------



## tinadecember

oh Betty I love this photo!! <3 I love how she is into Star Wars, is she also into dolls and girly things or is she completely a tom boy? 
Evie is for everything that sparkles and she loves her dolls and bears. 

I can't believe you were awake at 2am, I assume it was with the baby? 

My scan went okay but it wouldn't be my life without a little hiccup! I had only been bleeding for 24 hours when I had the scan and the nurse wasn't happy with my lining because it was too thick. It was 8mm and it has to get to 5mm to start injections. So I've got another scan tomorrow morning to see if it's around 5mm and if so then injections will start tomorrow. If not... then I dunno? Maybe they will cancel the cycle? Just hope my lining is shedding nicely now! Never in my life have I wanted to bleed so much haha, what is happening to me?!?! 

Mark had a little bump in a hire car yesterday :( He was away on business with work and going a bit fast on roads that he was unfamiliar with and went into the back of someone. Not much damage done but he was pissed off all day yesterday so I went to a high intensity class and took Evie with me. Our gyms really good and has a little seating area where kids can sit and watch if parents need to bring them along. I got in last night and was casually browsing through my phone and found loads of pictures that she had taken of me whilst doing the class! HHAHA you should have seen some of them! So funny, my workout face is hysterical! 

Edinburgh, AB... it's all very quiet! Hope you guys are okay

x


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh god tina.... Hope that tmrws scan goes well for you!!! How you feeling about this cycle???? 
I saw the pic on face book you doing mountain climbers, lol!!! How funny! Great that you can take Evie with you, that's half the battle getting back into the gym.... My PT is starting a class at my gym where you can take your babies, yeah!!! Can't wait! Although I am lucky, Chris looks after the kids while I go to the gym and I'm getting there 3-4 times a day week now, I need it for my sanity!!!! 

Vivienne is quite a tomboy, she is very outdoorsy and is really good on her flicker and bike, not scared to go fast or anything but then she loves her disney and Barbie dolls and getting dressed up... She is very much like me!! She keeps telling me she can't wait to grow up so we can go to the gym together and then go to the pub to drink wine..... :) sums me right up really!!!! :) 
The weather is sooooo nice up here at the minute I am loving it!!! I've been out with alfie every day, hope it stays like this.... 
Ps: yes I have been up since 2am!!! Alfie full of cold and can't breathe on a night so mammy not getting much sleep.... :( I don't mind actually, I might even have a little nap now :) :) xxx


----------



## tinadecember

I'm feeling quite optimistic if I am honest, after my scan yesterday I had cramps all afternoon and quite heavy bleeding and I am still bleeding a fair bit today so I hope I've shed the few mm that I needed to. 

I'd struggle getting to the gym if I couldn't take Evie to be honest. I can't go to any classes after like 7pm because I get up for work at 4 so I've got a window of between half 3 when I pick Evie up from school and 6. Mark doesn't get in from work most nights until gone 6 oclock so I am stuck really! Not gonna let it stop me though, I've just booked in for 3 classes for tomorrow, Saturday and Sunday. Love the idea that your PT has about classes with babies <3 I am sure I saw you post something on FB about it? 

The weather here was nice yesterday afternoon, we spent a while in the garden whilst I pushed Evie on the swings and see-saw. It's actually the first time this year that it's felt warm enough to be out there. I always get anxious though as it gets warmer because the bugs start to emerge from their hiding places and terrorise me! 

I hope Alfie picks up soon Betty, the poor little man. He's done nothing but feel unwell has he bless him. 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hello ladies. This weather is lovely isn't it! Happy belated birthday to Vivienne x looked like a great party. It's Leo's first birthday on Sunday but I'm taking him and Mia for men b vaccine privately on sat because they don't qualify for it on nhs. Maybe haven't planned things well as the kids are due to stay with mum sat night for Matt and I to go to supper club but worried about leaving them if they are under the weather. Matt and I go out bout once every three months so don't want to cancel. Also really want some undisturbed sleep! 
Sorry to hear about your sister frisky that's pants. 
Tina, hope things go well for you this time round x


----------



## tinadecember

Edinburgh, the kids are still feeling unwell? A mother's work is never done! I think you should get that tattooed on yourself somewhere haha! 
Definitely go on the night out though! You need it, if not just for sleep but for your sanity too. 

My appointment yesterday went well :D My lining was nice and thin and I started stims last night. 9 days of injections to go and then it'll be egg collection 

What's everyone got planned this weekend? Nothing particularly interesting here. I think it's the first weekend in ages that we have zero plans. I'm sure we will get up to something mind you

xx


----------



## ab75

I'm here. Never get a chance to update much anymore.
Been working pretty much full time this month,looking forward to the wages lol.

Hope you are all well.

I'm on fb now if anyone wants to add me. Amanda Morgan and my pic is of the 3 kids xx


----------



## tinadecember

Yey you're FINALLY on FB haha :D I will add you today. 

I second the feeling of working full time, it sucks. I only get to update because I am sat at a computer all day otherwise I don't think I'd find the time myself 

x


----------



## friskyfish

Ladies hello! 
Ab, FINALLY!! I will add you after my update. Lovely to hear from you :) 
Edinburgh, as if Leo is one tomorrow?? That's crazy how time flies. Hope he has a wonderful day. I second Tinas opinion on the going out, will do you good. Rubbish your brood are poorly again though. 
Tina, great news on the lining getting thinner, is it still around the 1st may for implantation? 
I know what you mean about the bugs in summer. Urrghh horrible little critters. 
Betty, how is Alfie now? Glad viv had a good birthday. Have you manged to catch up on some sleep? 

It's been lovely here too weather wise, went out for a walk without a coat today then it suddenly turned bloody baltic. British weather for you. 
Quiet night tonight, I'm out tomorrow with work for a leaving do. Said I'll only have 2 drinks then come home. 
Hmmm
We will see! Haha xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Whoop AB!!! You're finally on FB but I can't find you???? I've typed in Amanda Morgan but not showing you??? Try and find me tracie Bestford xxx 
Tina! Well done for a favourable lining, how are you feeling with the jabs??? 
Edinburgh, I can't believe Leo is 1!!! My god time is really flying by isn't it??? My alfie is 12 weeks old!!! Eeeeeek!!! 
Viviennes birthday party was at the weekend and she had a fab time, I was asleep by 9pm on the night :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: frisky, dos you stay for only 2 drinks :) ?????


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

AB, I've tried looking for you on FB but there are that many Amanda Morgans that I am struggling to find you. Try looking for me, Tina O'Toole, my picture is of Evie holding a cup of tea.

Frisky, how did the night out go? I assume you didn't just have 2 drinks and then go home? 

Day 5 of injections now girls. I have my first scan tomorrow morning to check how the follicles are growing, hopefully nice and big ready for collection next week. We are looking at 2nd May for egg collection and then 7th May for transfer, just all depends on how the follicles are growing. 
I am dealing with the injections so much better this time, I barely feel them going in and apart from the tiny sting afterwards I'd barely notice it was happening. Side effects of the meds are starting to show. I'm having lots of hot flushes, so much EWCM that it's freaking me out a little and sex is off the cards because it's so painful I can't even tell you. Fun and games! 

x


----------



## ab75

Hope you get lots of eggs for transfer!!! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies. 
Ab, I too cannot find you on Facebook!! Add me, im Sarah Anne Lawrence and my profile profile pic is of me holding a card infront of my face saying 'cheeky bum sex' haaaha 

Ooh tina, 2nd may is only a week away. The sides effects sound unpleasant, your so strong going through all this, I have everything crossed xx 

Betty, can't believe Alfie is 12 weeks already, he's a beauty xx

Its my mums 60th tomorrow, can't believe shes 60!! Will be going round in the morning before Joe goes to school to give her her presents. We have got her a kindle as she loves to read. Then Joe Is 12 next week!! TWELVE!!! arrrghhhhh time is going too fast 

Oh and no, I didn't stay for 2 drinks, I got completely shitfaced!...... Shocker! Haha Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

lol frisky!!! I knew you would :) good girl! Why not you only live once :) I can't believe you have a 12 year old! You don't look old enough girl! How was your mums birthday? Hope she enjoyed it and was spoilt.... 
AB, glad you found me! So we are all FB friends now! It's so much easier to see each other on there and keep up to date with you all (apart from our conversations on periods, cervical discharge, mood swings etc etc!) 
Tina, how you getting on my lovely? Everything going well with the jabs? How are you feeling??? 
I think im in the process of starting my first period in almost a year :( wish me luck! I will be amazed if it's not horrendous :( im so bloated and feel disgusting at the minute.... I haven't lost any weight in over 5 weeks I've actually put on a 1lb, how is that possible???? I'm eating clean, going to the gym and I'm walking everywhere with the pram :( I hate being squiggy.... I want my body back!!!! 

Anyone got any nice plans this bank holiday weekend?? Think I'm heading out with my cousin and sister at some point but nothing major :)


----------



## tinadecember

Hi gorgeous ladies!
Don&#8217;t know what the weather is like by you guys today but it&#8217;s horrendous here! Literally just almost got blown over out there. Where the hell is spring time?!?!?
I&#8217;m almost finished with injections now woohoo! We have 1 more to go tomorrow and then I am done and dusted officially. Just been for my final scan today before egg collection and everything is looking great. My lining is a triple stripe and we have 21 follicles though I am fully expecting to lose maybe 8 or so of those because they won&#8217;t be mature enough. 
So egg collection is booked in for Monday! 

Frisky, proud of you girl for getting shit faced! Haha classy ladies aren&#8217;t we.. life is for living after all! I agree with Betty though, no way do you look old enough to have a 12 year old. You&#8217;re one hot momma! Hope your mum had a great birthday and loved her kindle. I love mine! 

Betty, so sorry that you haven&#8217;t lost any weight. It&#8217;s so easy to put it on but it&#8217;s a ******* to lose. When you say you&#8217;re clean eating what exactly does it involve? I assume you are cutting out carbs and sugar? 

No plans this weekend really, got my mum and dad over for their tea tonight so gonna make a chicken roast and then I wanted to take Evie to the ice cream farm in Chester tomorrow but if the weather is like this we will be doing something indoors.
What&#8217;s everyone else upto?
xx


----------



## ab75

I'm working all weekend!!!!

I need to cut out carbs and sugar ,but because I know that, my brain is fighting me and winning lol. Dh has and is about 2 stone lighter since new year.

Sounds like you'll have a few eggs Tina,fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwwh betty, stop being so hard on yourself. You won't get your body back straight away (unless your Kate Middleton) Alfie is only 12/13 week's old. You are doing all the right things, it'll happen Xx 
I remember my first period,it too was horrific! Horrible things,didn't miss them at all. Mine are still bad, I had the coil fitted in December, they are meant to get lighter after 6 months. 

Tina, woohoo for egg collection day!! These cycles seem to be flying by! The weather Here has been ridiculous, we had snow the past two days,along with thunder and lightening. It's Been raining today but the sun came out at tea time,still bloody freezing though.

Ab, welcome to Facebook,it's so nice to see pictures of you. You and your family are all beauty's, can't believe how blonde all your kiddies are.

Not doing much this weekend, az is working all weekend at the superbikes at Alton park. The Thomas steam train is at ramsbottom train station tomorrow,so think I'll take Oscar to see that. If it's nice,we will go to the farmshop which has an ice cream parlour and play area for the kids. My mum's cooking a lamb roast for dinner too.
Joe's laptop smashed today ,I've got a guy to repair it for 45quid, but he won't be getting anything else for his birthday now. April has officially skinted me. He also said to me today "what are those lines on your face??" They are WRINKLES Joe!!!! Arrgghhhhh I've got really deep laughter lines, when you meet me in person you will hear how loud and ridiculous my laugh is!! We must sort something about meeting up. I'm quite happy having a few drinks somewhere one night. Would have to book a room somewhere though . Xxx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh, my sister only got one shot at the ivf because of her postcode. It's ridiculous as the postcode 2 Miles away gets you two goes. She's ok, she's got her wedding to distract her, Ibiza in June 2017!! Haha I'll be the oldest raver in town! Bikini diet starts .....next week!! Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... Hope you have all enjoyed the bank holiday weekend!!! 
Feisky, I done believe you have 'bad wrinkles' you look absolutely gorgeous on all your FB photos!!! One hot mama!!! What happened at the train station? I saw your status on Facebook??? Was the staff being tossers?? 
Edinburgh.... How are you guys getting on??? Are you all recovered from your illness??
AB, it really is good to have you on FB!!! Your babies are beautiful :) :) so are you mamma!!! How has your hubby lost his weight??? 
Lol, I'm a bit obsessed with weight at the minute! Well to be honest I've always been body conscious! I need to chill out a bit! Funnily enough after my period my stomach has miraculously gone right down?!?! Thumbs up all round for AF!! Can't believe I will now have a period every month :( I've not missed them I tell you!!! Frisky, how are you finding the coil? We need to sort out what we are doing as at the minute we are using the delightful condoms, I really don't want to go on the pill so I think Chris should go for the snip! He doesn't want to but I have been through 2 pregnancies and births so it's the least he can do :)

Tina.... How are you sweetie??? How are your little eggy's doing??? Is egg collection today???? 
Only a 4 day week peeps!!!! Don't you think the weeks are flying by???? Eeeeeek! Slow down time please :)


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

I had my egg collection yesterday, I was a bit upset and disappointed when I woke up and was told that we got 6 eggs. That's 2 less than what we had the first time around even though my meds have been increased. I just don't know what the F is going on with my body at all. 
I spent the day in bed yesterday, my lower stomach was so sore, I felt like I'd had my ovaries ripped from my body. 
Waiting on a phone call this morning to find out how many fertilised. I feel physically sick and can't stop looking at my phone. I'll be happy if we have 2 at the end of it all, I'd be ecstatic if we had more than that! 

Frisky, you are certainly NOT full of wrinkles haha! Kids say the funniest things. Evie tells me I am fat all the time and says that I have "3 bellies" because my tummy wrinkles up when I sit down. They're great for self motivation haha! 
What happened at the train station? I saw on FB that they were wanting you to pay a fortune to get in there or something? Everything costs so much these days, it's gonna come to a point where we won't be able to afford to take the kids anywhere.

Yey for AF giving you a flat belly Betty! You really don't need to be body concious, you're beautiful how you are. There's no way Mark would have the snip, he's far too selfish. Not that there's any chance of us getting preggo naturally anyway haha! 

I'll update you girls as soon as I hear anything, fingers crossed it's good news

x


----------



## tinadecember

Just had the call from the embryologist girls... 6 eggs collected, 6 suitable for ICSI and 6 fertilised!! I can't believe it. 100% fertilisation rate :D 

She asked how we feel about transferring 2 this time due to having 2 failed single transfers and I said that I am currently in talks with my husband but we haven't come to a decision as yet. She said she would recommend transferring 2 but that's just her personal opinion. She's the expert though... 
Mark's gonna take some convincing, he's terrified of having twins. Transferring 2 though doesn't necessarily mean twins. Yes it can happen but the likelihood is that only 1 will implant. 

We are booked in for transfer on Saturday. 

Say a little prayer tonight when you're going to sleep for me girls. Here's hoping our embryos continue to divide and grow before Saturday. 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

That's fantastic news Tina!! Of course I'll pray for you. I'd go with what the experts say and put the two in, but that's just my opinion. I want you to have twins! Haha 

Stupid train station, normally you can just go on the platform and pay a small donation. But not on Thomas day!! It's 18quid for a ticket, you get to go on the train, get your face painted and stuff. I only wanted to go on the platform so oscar could see a train. They were horrible to me, really rude. Pricks 

I'm I'm bed, been so sick all day, my mums the same too. I've had to ask aarons dad to take oscar out as I can't move really. 

Betty, my tum goes huge when af is here, it's ridiculous. Plus I always eat shit loads when I'm due. The coil is great, no problem at all. Uncomfortable when they put it in, but once it's there that's it. I was worried more about Az being able to feel it during sex, but it's fine. 

Joe is 12 tomorrow!! 
Whhaaaaaa xx


----------



## tinadecember

Happy birthday to Joe!! :D :D Hope he has a wonderful day and gets lots of presents. 

That price to go on the train is ridiculous! It's not like Oscar is old enough to take advantage of the face painting and other activities, he only wanted to see the train bless him. Everything is about money these days. 
Frisky, your team are playing tonight aren't they? It's all I've seen on the news the last few days. I hope they win for you! 
Are you feeling any better today? I'm so scared of getting sick, there's nothing worse than vomiting is there!
I've never had the coil/injection or anything like that. I was on the pill briefly when me and Mark met but other than that we used the pull out method when we weren't actively TTC. The pill made me gain so much weight, either that or it made my appetite increase so I made myself fat by eating EVERYTHING! 

Thank you for your well wishes about the embryos. I tried to speak to Mark last night, I even tried to sweeten him up beforehand by giving him a blowie (haha I'm wicked aren't I!) but he still ended up going into a rage. I told him not to shout at me like I'm a child, he's definitely a control freak and refuses to compromise on anything. It's like what he says goes which really fucks me off. We are a partnership, both of our opinions should be taken into account. 
He didn't rule out transferring 2 anyway, he said if we had an AA grade embryo then he would only want to transfer 1 but if the embryos are a bit all over the place with grading then he would be willing to transfer 2. I've never had an AA embryo so we will see. 

MEEENNNNNNNNNNN!!!! 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies, sorry for the absence, bit of a nightmare this end. Leo got another chest infection and just hasn't been able to sleep. On Sunday he covered me head to foot in projectile vomit. We thought it was just the coughing, got a new antibiotic but turns out a sickness bug. Mia started being sick last night and can't hold anything down. I've got v bad tummy troubles today and now the gp has sent Leo to the sick kids and I can't even go with him cos I'm sick. Feeling like a horrible mum. Here on the couch like bookends with Mia at the moment as mum tries to clean our house and get barf out of bed linen. 
Annnnywayyy. Enough of my grousing. 
Tina, I have everything crossed you for Saturday. I think given the costs involved I'd go with 2 on their recommendation but I guess I understand Mark's concern. One baby is a lot of work, two are lots more! But it does have to be a 2 way decision. 
We have a consultation appt for m to get the snip. I don't want to stay on the pill forever and he's ok with getting it because he doesn't want any more children. I think he thinks I'll cave and want more. I am not looking to enjoy another labour, pregnancy or more sleepless nights.
Frisky, I hope you are feeling better soon. This bug is miserable. Still, no bikini diet required.
Betty, Leo is 1 and I'm still 7lb off my pre pregnant weight. I got there and then promptly put half a stone back on. Blaming the pill, stress, sleeplessness and work. You look amazing and you only had a baby 3 months ago!


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh Tina..... I'm always praying for on honey!!! I almost want this as much as you do honey!!! I'm with you and the girls.... If the experts are saying transfer 2 then that's what I would go with, yes, the chances of twins are high and what a scary thought to have two babies at the same time, but, how wonderful it would be too! It would be hard work but we cope, because we have to!! Mark should really spend time with you talking about it and making sure you are both on the same page..... Especially after a blowie!!! Come on!! 
I'm sad that alfie will be my last baby, as much as would have wanted another baby it just won't be possible now.... I think Chris will go for the snip, he really doesn't want to but there is no way I will be putting chemicals in my body and I really don't fancy risking the 'pull out' method (although we did that for years!!!) it's quite funny as he is so scared to have it done but I've told him I have squeezed one child out of my fu fu and had the other one cut out of me, he can go and get his penis snipped!!! Evens!!!
God, Edinburgh you have had it ROUGH!!!! I can't believe you guys are all sick again you must be absolutely exhausted with it all?!?! Hoping you all have a speedy recovery and get plenty of rest :) 
Frisky... Money grabbing *******s! That is what this world is coming to! So dull! Can't believe you are bad too :( nothing worse than a vomiting bug. 
Tina.... Keep us posted, I have everything crossed for you my lovely xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovely ladies!

Edinburgh, can't believe you're posting about being sick AGAIN!!! It's bloody never ending for you. Hope Leo and the girls pick up soon and you can get through a whole week without one of them vomiting! 
Betty, I think it's only fair that Chris agrees to having the snip after all that you've been through! I am with you girl :D A fella who I work with had the snip about a year ago and he was in absolute agony, he was walking like he had a rod up his arse for weeks. Then fast forward 12 months, he meets a new woman following the split from his wife and she wants kids, so he's only gone and had it reversed! 

Thinking of calling the hospital this morning to find out how the embryos are progressing, honestly they are so useless as far as communication goes. If I didn't call then I'd be turning up on Saturday with no idea how many out of the 6 survived and what kind of condition they are in. How are we supposed to make a decision on how many to transfer if we don't know anything about them?!?! 
Spoke to Mark again last night and this time he managed to stay calm and he actually apologised!! He said he understands my side of the argument and to just wait and see what we are blessed with on Saturday before we make a decision which is fair enough I suppose. 

What's everyone doing this weekend? Mark's taking me out tomorrow night, we're going to see The Bodyguard at the theatre and then gonna get some food. Evie's staying over in her nans for the night, really looking forward to a night off! 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina I'm glad that mark is being a bit more aproachable you need him to be on side and understand how you feel!!! How are your little eggy's coming on??? Will transfer be tomorrow???? Keep us posted!!!

Weather is glorious up here so me and my cuz went out for a few cheeky drinks yesterday lunch time... We ended up at my sisters and sank 6 bottles of wine and got home at 11pm!!! Was such a fun day/night and surprisingly I feel totally fine today :) looks like I'm back in the game!!!! Although it's not good for the diet :(


----------



## Bettyt63

I think my hangover just kicked in :( :( :(


----------



## Edinburgh

Good luck for today Tina! 
Leo got out of hospital last night. Recovery day for everyone at home today!


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls,

Transfer was today, we had 3 embryos that made it to day 5 but only 2 of them were of any good quality to transfer. 1 was a 5BB hatching blastocyst and the other a compacting morula which is the stage before a blastocyst. 
Mark only wanted to transfer the hatching blastocyst but I wanted to transfer both because the embryologist said that the morula would only have a 50/50 chance of making it to freezing so I thought it'd have a better chance inside my womb than developing in a lab. 
He took some convincing but agreed in the end so I am now PUPO with 2 embryos! 

Can't believe I'm in the 2WW again! Gonna try to keep busy so it flies over. Taking Evie to an ice cream farm by Chester tomorrow with my sister. Hope the weather remains sunny! 

Edinburgh, glad Leo is home and recovering! Hope he keeps getting better. 

Betty, saw your drunken pictures on Facebook. I was laughing my head off and slightly jealous! Everyone needs a blowout at some time 

Xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Keeping everything crossed for you Tina.. you should be testing right about the time I go on holiday. Can't remember if my hotel has Wi-Fi!! 
I'm so glad Leo is home. He still doesn't want to drink much or eat but it's so much easier being able to offer him little bits here and there when you have access to your own kitchen. We were in a private room classed as infectious so Matt and I had to agree to scrub to the elbows every time we left his side. My mum has been amazing looking after Mia this week and I totally forgot her birthday on Thursday so we were going to take a cake up today but when we called she said she and my step dad had both come down with sickness and diahorrea. I feel awful! To be fair though, they were fully exposed before I knew what was wrong with Leo. They thought he was having a reaction to his medicine before Mia got sick. 
I couldn't believe how badly cramped the sick kids ward was. They are building a new sick kids opposite us and it's really needed. Not enough room to swing a budgie in there but the staff were great. 
Ab, it's nice to see you facebook, enjoy your gins! 
I'm off to get my hot water bottle. I forgot to pack my pill when I went to the hospital so I'm now on my second period in 2 weeks. I'm just giving it 7 break days to run through then I'll run the rest of my pack and the next together. It's made my face break down something awful. Have a massive crusty nasty on my forehead and 2 new members of the team starting Monday. Grr.
I hate auto correct so much.
Lovely rest of weekend all!


----------



## Bettyt63

Tina.... I have all my limbs crosses for you!!! I'm so pleased mark said yes to having two transferred, I'm not sure I understand all the lingo.... I just hope it bloody works!!! You really do deserve this BFP!!!! I'm with you all the way! 
We had such a fun day.... My hangover kicked in later in the day but actually wasn't as bad as it should have been! I'm say here with a glass of wine now... I've bleached my hair (I was having a moment on madness!) and it's just gone horribly wrong!!! Asda is shut and I have a family BBQ to go to tmrw so I'm going to have to go out in disguise in the morning for a colour.... I'm think of going bright red?! Must be a mid life crisis or something!!!! 
Edinburgh, I'm so pleased Leo is finally home, can't believe what you guys have been through!!! You seem so relaxed with it all, I would be hitting the wine and vallium! :) hope you guys are back on the mend soon... Also, I'm sure your mum will understand that you have had lots on your mind and will totally forgive you xxxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Ps: tina.... What date are you testing??? X


----------



## tinadecember

Hahahaha betty I can't believe you bleached your hair!! So are you blonde now? I can't imagine you blonde. I've never been anything but blonde, well not for very long anyway! I dyed my hair dark brown when I was about 16 but left the dye on for too long and when I washed it off it was black! So I put a blonde dye on because I looked like Mortisha Adams and it went ginger. Safe to say I've never dabbled with home hair dye kits ever again haha! 

Edinburgh, wish I could give you a big cuddle. It's so unfair that Leo is going though all this the poor little man. A local radio station by us has just raised £65000 to build an extension onto the side of our children's hospital because it's overcrowded. 
Let's hope that things are on the up now and you can enjoy the summer without anyone getting sick! 

Test day is 17th May. I haven't got any tests in the house so there's no chance of me testing sooner. 
A hatching blastocyst is good Betty because the hatching stage is the final stage that an embryo goes through before it attaches itself to the womb. My embryo wasn't completely hatched but we could see it partially hatching out of the shell. Here's hoping that it finishes the process inside my womb! 
A morula isn't classed as a great embryo for success but I've read so many success stories from ladies who've had a morula put back in. I guess we never know what will happen! I can only hope and pray, and man am I gonna be praying with all my heart. 

Xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Morning ladies!!! 
Tina..... How are you feeling????? Thanks for explaining, God it's such an intricate process isn't it? It really amazes me what they can do!!! :) 
I've been awake since 1am with alfie :( he has fussed all night, he is now in his own room as we were getting no sleep due to him thrashing about and snorting all night :( :( sleep deprivation is REAL! I can't leave him to cry as he wakes vivienne and she is already a rubbish sleeper!! I've gave in and got up at 5am ans brought him in with me and now the little buggar has fallen asleep (will happily lay across my chest and fall asleep) I can't deny I do love our little cuddles but i would prefer them after I've had a t least 4 hours sleep :) 

My hair is now red and its a million times better than what it was but I still look like a cheap hooker :) will be going back brunette very soon!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Haha betty ,how's the hair?? You looked gorgeous on your pic. Did you get any pics of it bleached ? I can't imagine you with blonde hair. I'm thinking of going lighter, highlights ...My hair is black, unless I've got Shit loads of make up on, I look ill and older! I think it's too harsh. I can just imagine you in asda , shades on, hood up, hoping nobody sees you ! Haha
How's Alfie getting on in his room? Oscar used to go to bed fine,but recently he's been kicking off Big style. I've made the mistake of bringing him to our bed when he's been waking through the night and now he wants to do it all the time :( 
I only do it because I can't let him scream for long as his room is right next to Joe and to be honest ,I'm knackered ,I just want to sleep :/ 

Edingburgh, how's you & kiddies? Are you all better now? What is sick Kids? I'm glad Leo Is home with you now. It's horrible being sick, I had it last week, Joe Thursday and Aaron Friday, just hoping Oscar doesn't get it .

Tina, HORRAY for your hatching blastocyst! Sounds like something off alien! Haha 
So glad Mark agreed with the 2 going in there. How are you feeling?? 

Ab, your kiddies are gorgeous. It's great seeing you on fb. I have to apologize now, I tend to be quite crude on there! Haha

Joe had a great birthday, didn't do much on the day as he was at school and we all were coming down with this bug. Az took him to go ape on Sunday and we went for a birthday tea at Frankie and bennys. Oscar and I went to go Ape with them ,thinking I'll have a nice walk through the woods with Oscar. Big mistake, absolutely nothing there for kiddies. The walk was horrific with a pram loaded with stuff. I ended up dumping the pram back at the car and just walking Oscar around the woods. He can say 'stick' now ,so kept finding them and shouting 'STICK STICK' 

Only he can't say it properly, so it sounds like he's shouting 'DICK!!!' 

Oooops xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning lovelies!

Hope you are all doing well :D 

Frisky, I'm glad that Joe enjoyed his birthday! Love that Oscar knows how to say Dick haha... it's an important word! I use it every day when Mark pisses me off. 

Betty, your hair doesn't even look that bad! I think you look nice with some red in it. What are you gonna do? Just get a dark brown dye? Hope you've managed to catch up on some sleep since the last time you posted. 

I'm okay girls... had some cramps on 1 day past transfer and then on days 2/3 but behind my belly button. Yesterday and today really been suffering with hot sweats. It's not like me to want the air con on in work but I feel like I'm burning up. Could just be the progesterone... I am telling myself to expect the worst so if my period does come then I can say "I told you so" to myself. I'm keeping my guard up so I don't get hurt. Been through this twice already and I know how cruel the meds can be to make you feel something that isn't really there! 

My AF is due any day now really so I am checking for spotting like a crazy woman every time I go to the toilet. 

Going cray cray in this 2WW!

By the way... I dreamt about you ladies last night! For some reason Frisky/Betty were in the Asda together and I heard that you guys were there so I came to meet you. We met for the first time in the Asda! :haha: Can we please arrange drinks? Lets stop saying we will do it and actually set a date! 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls.... It's the WEEKEND!!! What is everyone doing??? I am going to leeds for the weekend with the girls, whoop!!! I'm already very anxious for my hangover!!!! Is there any point in saying I'm going to try and take it easy???? Lol!!! 
Girls, the hair is bad! The hooker look is just not what I want right now but daren't put on another dye just yet as its already had 4 on :( !!! 
Frisky, it's better alfie being in his own room, some night he sleeps for 6 hours straight through and other times he fusses all night, not sure why, I can't let him cry either as his room is right next to vivs and she is already a light sleeper, like you, I will do anything just for some sleep!! 
Tina.... I totally understand how you are feeling, on one hand you want to get excited because this could be what you have dreamed of for the last 3 years but on the other hand you don't want to set yourself up for a broken heart :( you're in a very emotional situation and all I can say is that we are all here for you my lovely :) how are you feeling today??? X

Ps: my fucking car window got smashed yesterday, some dicked shot at it with an air rifle :( thank god the kids weren't in the car.... Bloody chavs!!! That's my brand new posh car!!! :(


----------



## Bettyt63

That was meant to say dick head not dicked :) it's too early!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

PPS!!!! Tina.... I love that you had a dream about us all meeting in asda, that's probably about right!!! Lol!!! In the booze Isle no doubt :) :) 
I'm actually going to Manchester next month but it's for a university reunion and only for one night so I doubt I will have time to meet up with you crazy kids! But I'm gonna see what the drive is like and if it's not too bad then I can always arrange another trip over there!!!


----------



## ab75

Tina,I honestly have everything crossed for you. Maybe even twinnies/triplets lol.

Sorry some of you have been unwell.

I'm with you on the sleep deprivation. Frazer is usually up from 2am,for anything up to 2 hours . I just put him in with me as I am too knackered to keep putting him back in his own bed,although some nights he does drop back off in his bed with a bottle. 

Hope you enjoy your weekend Betty. 

Good luck with testing tomorrow Tina,or are you waiting to make sure af is a no show?

I'm working all weekend! !! xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh bloody hell betty, how annoying is that? Will your insurance cover it ? Enjoy your night in Leeds, love it there, went on a hen do there a few years ago. As if your gonna take it easy though ? Haaha.....And you do NOT look like a hooker you loon! 

Tina, bless you. How are you feeling?? This has been tough for you, I think you are amazing . I have everything crossed for you. Xx when Is test day again? 

Love the asda meet! Haha What shall we do about meeting up in real life then? Will have to be somewhere which is central for us all and GOOD ! Not Asda though please!,Haha 
I think it should be a boozy affair too, or is that just me?? 

Ab, hope work isn't too bad for you over the weekend . It's my 'single mum' weekend as Aaron is on call xx


----------



## friskyfish

How far is Liverpool from you betty?? If we hook up, I'm gonna get a room somewhere for the night and a TRAIN! Haaha Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Good morning lovelies,

Betty, the little shits breaking your car window!! Did you see who did it? Enjoy your weekend in Leeds! Is Chris having the kids on his own all weekend? We've only got Evie and Mark would literally have a breakdown if he had to have her all weekend on his own. I've never been to Leeds, heard it is really good though and yes you should definitely make it a boozy one!

AB, sorry to hear you're working all weekend. If it's any consolation I hear the weather isn't going to be the best. 

Frisky, I've been to Newcastle which isn't far from where Betty is I think... and it was a couple of hours drive. I'm happy to meet anywhere! I think we just need to get a date sorted. Yes it must involve booze, and copious amounts of dancing... followed by a kebab! 

I'm feeling okay, test day is in 4 days time... if I make it to that point! Went to the park yesterday afternoon after picking Evie up from school because the weather was gorgeous!! Had a slow walk around and then when I got home I started cramping again, but this time it felt like period cramps which frightened me. So I was on spotting watch all night but the cramps only lasted for about 20 minutes and then went. Woke this morning and my boobs and nips are still sore, had another hot flush and no cramps as yet. I'm scared that my AF is trying to come... I bloody well hope not! She's due any day now, but so far so good. 

We're going into town tomorrow, gonna get the train and take Evie to the Liverpool shop. Mark told her he will buy her the liverpool kit, some frilly white socks and some new red converse to wear in the summer. He's that desperate for a boy that he's trying to turn his daughter into the football hooligan that he is! 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Ladies, can't believe we're 402 pages into this thread. I keep getting nervous bump n baby will shut us down!
Tina, I can't even imagine the emotional pressure you are under. You are so brave missus and you seriously deserve a break! I think we can all understand your mind set with the self preservation thing so I'm going to go with blind faith and enthusiasm on your behalf! X
Betty, that sucks about your window. Nothing in life pisses me off more than mindless damage of things someone has worked really hard for. I think it's why I get so upset when I think about refugees from war zones. I just can't imagine a life where everything you've ever worked for is just gone. No insurance, no liability and then no means to rebuild. Sorry, Saturday morning rant over. Obviously need more decaf! 
Hope work isn't too brutal ab. Weather is meant to gray over later. I too am single parent this weekend. Matt has lost too much time studying with Leo being ill and all. He's going into uni all weekend so I'm taking kids to zoo today with my aunt and then to mum's tomorrow for a belated birthday lunch for her and my brother as we missed both when everyone was infectious. 
I'm with everyone on the sleep loss front. 3 days this week we've had less than 3 hours. Leo has been crying and groughing continuously in his sleep. I think he's teething but last night might have been a growth spurt too. He went through 4x 210ml bottles on top of all his food as usual and an extra dinner last night! And there's not a peckin on him. I'm so tired all the time. It is a miracle I havent fallen asleep at the desk yet. 
I'm going on holiday a week tomorrow! Can't wait. Mia is pretty excited too. She is big enough to really enjoy it this time. Hopefully Leo is ok on the plane. We're flying from Newcastle this time as it was much cheaper so fingers crossed for no a1 traffic issues on our way down!
I'm happy to meet up over the summer. I can ask my mum to help Matt or even to take the kids for a weekend and Matt and I can treat it as a weekend away, even though I'll abandon him a bit to spend time with you lovely ladies. I don't think Liverpool is too bad by train if we book in advance. Manchester is probably as far as Id want to drive. Might be further away for some of us but there's always special train and hotel rates available in London with a bit of advance planning. I honestly don't mind. I don't think we have plans any weekend from July on. 
Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## friskyfish

Oh edingburgh, poor you ....I don't know how we actually function with lack of sleep. Hopefully the teeth will cut through for you soon and Leo sleeps better. It's awful for them too isn't it, especially when they don't know and can't tell us what's wrong. 
So Jel your going on holiday....Bet you can't wait. Leo will be fine on the plane. Get some books and cheap little toys for the journey. 

Tina, I've just seen your post on FB...Are you ok? Has af arrived this morning? I really hope not xxx 

I'm just about to take Joe swimming, Oscars upstairs screaming the house down because he wants to come in our bed . I'm leaving Aaron to deal with it as I just give in Xx


----------



## ab75

I too saw your fb post Tina,hope it wasn't af xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

hope you are ok Tina x


----------



## friskyfish

How are we all ladies!? 
Betty, how was Leeds? The pics looked fab, looking gorgeous as always xx 
How far is Leeds for everybody? Thinking of our meet up xx

Edinburgh, how was the zoo? Looks like you got great weather for it. 
We were at a family do yesterday, the weather was gorgeous so was able to sit in the garden and drink wine. We were home for 6, headache got me at about 8. Az got called out as soon as we got home too. Xx 

Tina, im worried... Hope your ok beautiful xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, so sorry for being AWOL and not updating but I've been struggling to find the strength to come online and actually face what's happened. I thought if I can hide away for a few days then I can pretend it hasn't happened... 

Started to spot on Saturday, knew in my heart that it hadn't worked but that doesn't stop it from hurting any less. :cry: Don't know where we go from here. I feel like IVF has officially defeated any get up and go that I had left inside of me. 4 embryos and not a one of them has implanted, thinking now that there has to be an underlying issue that hasn't been picked up on. Maybe we should have done genetic testing but at the time it would've cost a further 3 grand which we just didn't have. 

So how am I feeling... fed up, angry at my body, apologetic to my husband because I feel like my body is the reason why this hasn't worked. Gotta ring the hospital at some point to schedule a follow up appointment with our consultant but at the minute going to that hospital where EVERYONE is pregnant is the last thing on my mind. Selfishly, the delivery suite is right next to the infertility department. What dickhead thought that up?!?! 

Any how... I will keep going, even if I don't know where I am going to! More than ever now I need to meet you ladies, get hugs and have lots of alcohol!

When is this happening girls? 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Tina, I'm so sorry. There just aren't the right words. Times like this there is nothing for it but wine and hugs. I don't think you can go blaming yourself. IVF is a hugely volatile process from what I've read and there are so many potential failure points that you just can't know why this happened. Please be kind to yourself. Big hugs x


----------



## friskyfish

Oh Tina, wish I could be there to give you hugs and pour you a glass of wine :( xx 
I agree with Edinburgh, please be kind to yourself and don't blame yourself. 
It's shit, you deserve your bfp so so much. 
Can't believe the infertility clinic is next to the delivery suite. In fact I can, when I had to collect post mortem results after losing eve, the room I had to go to was above the floor where I had her, needless to say, I didn't go. I made them meet me somewhere else, wankers. 

I think we need to get a date sorted and go from there regards to meeting. It must happen soon though xx 

Big hugs to you Tina XxX


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you girls :) I am feeling much better than I was a few days ago. Still haven't rang the hospital but it's on my list of things to do. Just been so busy this week, haven't had a minute to do anything! 

We've made the decision to have a break from IVF. Not only because of the costs but because of the strain it has put on our relationship. We aren't ruling it out in the future if it still didn't happen but for now we are going to try naturally and enjoy having normal sex. No OPKs, no temping or anything... just having sex when my body tells me I am ovulating and if it happens it happens. If not, I guess I am going to have to start to deal with us being a family of 3. 

What's everyone got planned this weekend?

I am off work for 2 weeks from the beginning of August, I could do any time then! Or if before then I am off from Friday afternoon - Monday. 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies, how are we all? 

Tina, how are you feeling? How's mark? I don't really have any words to make this better, just that we are all here for you. I think its a good idea to take a break from it for a bit, it's draining you physically & emotionally. You may feel differently about trying again in a few months xx 

Let's get this meet up sorted. It'll be best for me on a Saturday when Az isn't working XxX


----------



## friskyfish

Ladies, we are all very quiet xx Tina my lovely, hoe are you doing??

Its gorgeous here today, aarons dad has just taken oscar out so i can revise, i have my physics exam tomorrow and maths the day after. Urrrrrrghhhhh 
Im gonna get on the trampoline and do it, im very tempted to pour myself a glass of wine! Haha why does the hot weather make you want to drink ? Look a sight in summer clothes, not been to the gym in week's, exercise definatley makes you feel better about yourself x


----------



## friskyfish

When i say im gonna revise on the trampoline, i mean im going to lie on there, not jump! Xx


----------



## tinadecember

Morning!

Eurgh, is anyone else awake at this ridiculous hour?? I'm doing a 5-1 in work today, it's Evie's sports day this afternoon in school but just looked at the weather and it's forecast to rain so I think it could get called off. I literally jumped out of bed at half 3, threw my clothes on and I've just spent 20 minutes in the toilets in work trying to make myself look presentable with a bit of mascara and gloss haha! 

Frisky, firstly... that pig video of Oscar <3 <3 I showed Evie and she was laughing her head off. He is so gorgeous!! It's nice to be able to hear your voice too :) How did the revision go? It was gorgeous here as well yesterday. 
I'm struggling with the gym, I've been trying to go to as many classes as I can but it's killing me off. I went to a high intensity class last night, it was only a 30 minute class and by the end I was crawling out of the gym haha! 

Good thing though... came to work this morning in a dress that I bought last summer and I haven't worn it since then. It was really tight around my waist the last time I wore it so I was shitting myself putting it on today in case I'd put more inches on but it fits like a glove! YESSSSSS! 

I'm feeling okay you know, I have my appointment for our follow up. It's on 31st May... just trying to compile a list of questions to ask when we go. I've been speaking to some ladies who have been through IVF multiple times and they've given me loads of advice for supplements and vitamins that we should both be taking but we've gotta stick at it for 3 months for it to have any effect. So on pay day on Friday I am off to stock up on medical supplies! 

Betty/AB/Edinburgh, what's happening ladies... it's all very hush hush!

Let's get this meet up sorted out!

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry for absence ladies.... How are you all??
Tina... Have you for a good ivf support group?? I think it's great to get some first hand advice from people who have been through or are going through the same as you.... :) im all for vitamins! I tried most things during my TTC years and it's all worth trying!!! What kind of vits are you getting??? :)
Frisky....how did your exams go??? When do you get the results??? I need to see this video of Oscar!!! 
We had Alfie's app at the RVI on Saturday and he is going to have his operation in the next 4 weeks, they are also going to do all three procedures during this op (hernia, tongue tie and remove the cyst near his eye) just waiting for te date now.... God I will be so bloody nervous when it comes round to the day :( :( 

Hope everyone else is well.... I'm getting very little sleep at the minute and I have an awful sore throat and cough :( battling through tho!!! X


----------



## tinadecember

:( Oh Betty, I can only imagine the worry you must be feeling as Oscar's op comes closer. Poor little man, I imagine he is going to be sore and irritable for a while afterwards. Sorry to hear that you're feeling under the weather, hope it clears up for bank holiday weekend! 
Yes I have joined a few IVF support groups, it's easy to think that you're alone when you're going through it when in fact there are thousands of women in the UK who are suffering infertility and need a place to vent as well. 
I spent almost 70 quid yesterday on vitamins and supplements!! I almost had a heart attack when I saw the prices of some of them but it's worth a try and it's a damn site cheaper than IVF. 
For me...
Royal Jelly
Ubiquinol
Omega 3
Folic acid
Vitamin C
Vitamin E

For Mark...
Vitamin C
Vitamin E
Ubiquinol
Zinc sulphate
Folic acid

I've been very organised and bought some pill boxes so I can sort out the tablets by day otherwise I know Mark won't take them! 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh well done tina!!! You know, it sounds a lot but I bet it's cheaper than a weeks shopping and it's all doing good things for your body so it's totally worth it!!!! Also look up Maca powder as this is great for fertility and I used it a lot, it's a powder from chile (I think!) and you just put a spoon full in your smoothie or food each day! Have a look, it lasts ages! 
You never know! This maybe all you need! :) :) 
I have proper man flu :( I have such a sore throat and an awful cough :( I ended up sleeping on the sofa last night as I was just having full on coughing fits and didn't want to wake the little darlings!!! 
I am armed with codeine and cough medicine for tonight!!! Vivienne has her cousins sleeping over at ours on Saturday night so I will have 4 kids in the house :( not sure why I volunteered to do that!!! Must be MAD!!! 
Hope you all have a fabulous weekend xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Here you go tina..... Look at this and you would need to buy the gelatinized maca powder :)
https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca


----------



## tinadecember

Hey ladies,

Oh my god Betty I only just realised looking at my last post that I called Alfie Oscar by mistake! I apologise :) 

I will definitely have a look at Maca powder. I was at Mark's mums last night and she said she saw something on This Morning about a tablet made from something in tomatoes and that's supposed to be great for sperm quality. I could go on forever I think buying all of these supposed miracle cures. 

get yourself a bottle of wine in for Saturday night, if you're full of a cold and have 4 kids on the go then it's gonna be the only thing that'll get your through it! 

We're off to my mums tonight, it's my dad's birthday so we are getting chinese food and then Mark's out all day tomorrow with the boys so I will see what the weather is like and do something fun with Evie. So happy that it's bank holiday!! It feels good knowing there's no more work until Tuesday. 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Lol tina don't worry! I keep calling him Ralph!! :) so many brain cells damaged!!!! 
I ended up at the doctors today.... I have an infection so a weeks worth of antibiotics although she said that im probably over the worst now and to maybe see how I am on Sunday before taking the antibiotics!!! I feel like I've swallowed 20 razor blades :( I cannot even think of drinking wine (shows you how bad I am!!)
Have a fabulous bank holiday weekend all!!! Wish me luck for tmrw nite! I've actually managed to get another bloody kid!!! Chris' brothers little girl found out about the sleepover party and so now she wants to come..... This is going to be very interesting!!!! :) :)


----------



## Edinburgh

Omg betty! Hope they all cooperate for you, especially as you are under the weather. I'd be for cancelling till I felt human. 
Our hols have been lovely. Going home tomorrow night, back to work on Tuesday. Been great to be away from work stress and have some fun with the kids. Leo has had good days and bad, getting 4 top teeth coming through and has been regularly miserable. He's been living on yoghurt, oranges, cheese and brioche. Shouldn't do him any harm. Mia is really growing up too fast. She has loved the kids clubs here. The food is really oily though! Think I've put on half a stone. Going to drag my mum to slimming world when I get home. There are some seriously yummy mummies in the hotel and I feel like the ugly duckling. I need some lessons in being a bit more glamorous. I also need to learn about this contouring lark. I only just started wearing a foundation at all.
Tina, I'm sure you've told us before but what do you do that requires a 5am start time? Sounds just brutal! 
Hope alfie's surgery goes well betty. At least they are coordinating all the issues for the same time. Stressful for you though. 
All your exams done now frisky? How are things working out with childcare arrangements. 
How is work ab? I hear we're due some freaky warm weather when I get back. Would be nice to have an actual summer this year.
M due his vasectomy the week we get back. I'm still convinced I don't and won't want more children but it is so final. I am really looking forward to not having to take the pill anymore though! 
Flight gets in late tomorrow so crashing at a premier inn in Newcastle and driving back Monday. Will be nice to be in my own bed!


----------



## friskyfish

Hey ladies, how are we all ? Hope you have had a good bank holiday.
Betty, did you survive the sleep over? Rather you than me! Haha 
How are you feeling? So sorry to hear about alfie and his operations, its easy to say 'dont worry' but you can't help it can you? Bless him, he will be fine, lots of mummy cuddles. He really is beautiful, i still need to send him a little gift.
Tina, i really have the upmost respect for you, getting up that early every morning. Does your body clock still wake you up early at weekends? 
Glad you have found some support of other ladies who have been through the same thing regarding ivf. The supplements sound good, you are an absolute trooper!! Your appointment will soon be here.

Edinburgh, glad youve had a nice holiday. Are you all home safe now? Lovely weather you have come home to. My friends have just gone to France for a week & its raining there and will be all week! Shes well pissed off. Haha
Oh god, yummy mummys are a nightmare on holiday! We had one in lanzarote, looked like a frikking supermodel, tiny baby and a size 6 body! Bitch! 
You are not an ugly duckling at all. Do you have a mac make up counter nearby? They do makeovers for 30 quid and you get 30quid off the products. You dont have to get loads put on, but they could give you a natural look, tell you how to achieve it at home. I had one before i went to Gibraltar to get married, she was really good and gave me a lesson in how & what to apply on my wedding day. 

Ive only got one more exam left on Thursday, maths. Really not sure how ive gone on, defiantly failed my physics paper though. Wont find out till. AUGUST?? Arrrghhhh. 

Az and i went out friday for a meal, Italian tapas. It was lovely. Had a real shitty day yesterday, Joe is been a nightmare at the minute. Im so stressed. So az and i watched the boxing last night & ended up demolishing 3 bottles of wine....Feeling slightly hungover today, ive left him in bed xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello ladies!

Hope everyone had the best bank holiday!

Back to work for me this morning unfortunately... Edinburgh, I work for a company called Magna. They are an automotive parts supplier to the likes of Jaguar and Bentley and my job in particular requires me to be in at stupid oclock to ensure that reports are done for a meeting at 8am. 
I second what Frisky said about the makeup lessons. Though if you can't afford a makeover then youtube have some brilliant tutorials. I wouldn't have had a clue where to start with contouring unless I had youtube. My friend works for Bobby Brown and they don't contour because they believe it looks dirty. Safe to say that I never contour when I am going out with her haha! 

Frisky, glad you and Az had a fun date night together! What has been going on with Joe? Me and Mark are well overdue a night out, we've pencilled in 11th June. I think England are playing in the euros so if the weather is good we're gonna have an all dayer at the pub :D 

Betty, I so hope you're feeling better today hunni. Did you end up taking the antibiotics?

It's my appointment this morning for our follow up. Should be interesting to see what his take is this time on why it didn't work.... I ordered some Maca by the way Betty! I've been taking all the tablets for about 5 days now. 

Had a hectic weekend. Took Evie into Southport on Saturday afternoon, it took us about 2 hours to get there! Eurgh, is there anything worse than bank holiday traffic? Yesterday my dad ended up in A&E, he has a hernia behind his belly button but woke up yesterday and it was purple. Went to A&E and the doctor confirmed it's a strangulated hernia so he has to have emergency surgery. Just a busy weekend all in all! 

xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Hello my lovelies how are you? Hope you enjoyed the bank holiday weekend! I survived the kiddies sleeping over, they were actually no bother and we had a really fun night.... :) 

Tina.... You're going to be off your tits on vitamins!!! :) lol! I hope this natural route works for you... You just never know!!! What did they say at your appointment today???

Frisky.... Can I just say you are looking smokin hot girl!!!! What have you been doing to look this good? I need to know! Not that I'm saying you looked shit before but you just look super hot at the mo!! :) 

Edinburgh.... I can't help on the make up front, I can barely be arsed to wash my hair, never mind sit and put make up on :( I wear eye liner and mascara and if I'm going on a night out I put some BB cream on and some blush but that's about it! My cousin is obsessed with make up and always looks amazing, she has primers for everything! Different creams for different parts of her face and different brushes that she uses on each area.... I just don't have the patience! I think I will hve to start making more of an effort tho as the wrinkles are coming in thick and fast! A bit of Botox might be on the cards! Glad you guys had a good holiday, do you feel relaxed after it??? How was it with two little ones?? We are thinking of going away next year?!?! 

Well girls I had a call from the RVI today and alfie has his operation TOMORROW!!! Yikes! I think it's actually better this way as it means I don't have a lot of time to get stressed about it! We have to be at the RVI for noon tmrw and he is first on the list..... Jeez, keep your fingers crossed, mamma will be a HOT mess tmrw :( :(

AB.... Where are you lovely??? X


----------



## friskyfish

Hey lovelies, 
 
Tina, how did your appointment go?? Hope your ok & feeling a bit more positive about things. Your poor dad, that sounds painful, hope he is ok? That made me laugh out loud with the not contouring when you are out with your make up friend. I must say i am quite obsessed with make up, dont wear much at home in the day, but love to pile it on when im going out, false lashes the lot! Betty, cant believe thats all you wear on your face! You always look bloody beautiful, its not fair! Haha 
Talking of BB cream, ive never used it before. But was in aldi the other day & they have their own called CC cream! Haha....i bought some just to see what its like & its bloody brilliant & only 4 quid!! 

Betty, hope everything goes well with Alfie tomorrow, at least he is the first one in so your not waiting about worrying all day. 
As for me looking 'good' Thanks, but i really dont feel it, ive lost a bit of weight due to stress & stress messes with my blood sugar level, makes it rise . Ill be piling it back on when everything is good at home.
It's joe, to cut a long story short, he hates living here. Hates me & aaron, wants to see his dad. He is angry, rude & aggressive towards me. Aaron almost left the other night, said hes thinking about getting his own place as he cant live with joe & cant bear how he is with me. :( 
This hasn't just happened overnight, Joe has had behavioral problems for years. He is on a waiting list to see a professional . He is just getting worse, im sick all the time because of it. I just dont know what to do anymore .xx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky... I'm really sorry to hear that :( I can't imagine how stressful that is for you!! Where is joe's dad? Does he live near you and does he have much to do with joe??? Are you getting any help with him??? Know that one day he will grow out of this.... Sending you love xxx 

Alfie has just got out of theatre.... He was in for 2.5 hours :( everything seems ok although he's going to have a hell of a scar on his face :( just waiting for the surgeon to come and speak to us and wait for him to recover then we can hopefully go home!! :)


----------



## friskyfish

Oh so sorry betty, i thought your post was from this morning, which is why i thought the op was tomorrow. 
Bless you all, how is he? Are you home yet? Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## friskyfish

Well, that was an eventful morning. Turned up for my maths exam a WEEK EARLY!! Bloody hell, ive no hope have i?? Haha
Betty, how is Alfie?? 

Joe hasn't seen his dad in over 2 years. He is going to stay at his nana'a tommorow night, he hasn't seen them in 2 years either. Its all he wants....so ive had to get the ball rolling with it. Xxx


----------



## Bettyt63

Oh frisky.... That must be hard on you!! Kids always think the grass is greener! How come they have not seen him in so long? (If you don't mind me asking?!) my dad left when I was two and didn't have much to do with me or my sister :( we lost all contact with him when I was 14 and never saw him again! It was tough for my mam but also for us.... We were young and didn't really know what was going on! We have a better understanding now of what my dad was like so it's easier for us but at the time I'm sure we have my mam a hard time.... I feel for you! It's not easy.... Hope you get it all sorted out :)

Alfie is doing great!!! He is such a little trooper. Not even cried! He is just smiling away like his usual happy self :) 

I'm just waiting for the doctor to call me! I have been really I'll for the last 2 days.... I've come on my period and im in such pain :(im also bleeding pretty badly (going through a super tampon and a pad in less than an hour!) but my main worry is that my actually stomach is very sore (internally) and it really hurts when I go to the toilet... Feels like my insides are damaged :( just in agony, it even hurts to sit..... Great stuff!!!


----------



## Bettyt63

My little fella after his op xxxxxx


----------



## friskyfish

Awwh betty, i just welled up seeing that photo of Alfie. What a brave little boy, he is so beautiful xx glad to hear he hasn't been phased by it all. How are you feeling? Did your doctors ring? 

Tims mum and dad refused to see joe when they promised to have him because tim told them they wernt allowed. They used to do it all the time & i would get the blame, it broke joes heart. So i told them they wouldn't get any more chances. 
Ive been thinking about contacting them for ages as they are quite old & if anything ever happened to them, i wouldn't be able to live with myself that joe hadn't seen them.
If tim shows up he shows up, It's what joe wants. No doubt he will come home full of attitude & hatred towards me from his dad, but he has that anyway , he really can't be much worse. :(
I've got an appointment on tuesday with him at the children's mental health team at the hospital. We need professional help with him now as we really cant cope. 
Breaks my heart....I love him so much, just don't like him acting like he does :( xx


----------



## friskyfish

P.s Can we please get a date and place fixed for meeting up girls?? X


----------



## tinadecember

Girls so sorry for being AWOL, didn't realise I hadn't posted for a few days. I struggle over the weekend because I don't have a laptop so if I do log on then it's on my phone but it's a bloody nightmare trying to type out a post using tiny little keys. 

Betty, poor little Alfie :( Evie has a scar in exactly the same place. She fell into the corner of my mums skirting board when she was 2 and cut her eye open, it ended up needing stitches but a few years on the scar is barely noticeable. Glad to hear that he is dealing with it like a champ though! I can't imagine what you went through when he was in theatre, it'd be my worst nightmare. 

Frisky, sorry to hear what you're going through with Joe. It's an awkward situation you're in I'll give you that. As parents we want to protect our kids from the bad situations in life that could harm them but on the other side of the coin we also want to make them happy. I can understand Joe wanting to see his dad/grandparents because I bet in his eyes they haven't done anything wrong and you're the bad mother whose stopping him from seeing them but you're trying to do the right thing. Oh god, it's a bit of a pickle. I just hope they don't let him down again this time. 

Nothing new with me girls, had a drunken weekend haha. How nice has the weather been by the way?!!? Mark went out on Saturday afternoon to get his tattoo finished so me and Evie sat in the garden and I just fancied a glass of wine, which turned into a bottle of wine, which turned into 5 vodkas! How can you not drink though when you're sat out in the sun.. it's pretty much the law in my books!
Yesterday we went to a christening which I didn't really want to go to. It's been less than a month since our failed IVF and I knew there was going to be newborns everywhere and I was right. It was Mark's cousins little girls christening to Mark insisted that we go so I just got on the wine again to distract myself from the newborns. It worked, I had a fun afternoon in my own little tipsy world haha. 

On the Evie front.. she learnt to ride a 2 wheeler bike this weekend! It's her birthday in 5 weeks time and she wants a new bike for her birthday so rather than buying her a new one with stabilisers we took the bull by the horns and decided to get her riding without stabilisers before her birthday. I don't think I could ride a bike if I tried, it must be at least 10 years since I've ridden a bike! Once she is riding confidently though we have made a pact to get bikes so we can go out for family bike rides. God help me! 

Yes a meet up needs to happen, shall we just do it soon girls rather than holding it off? I'm free most weekends! Frisky, we are so close by the way.. how have we not met up already? You're just down the road from me! I think we should meet and then treck to the north east to capture Betty and then we can treck further north to our Scottish ladies!

x


----------



## friskyfish

Horray for Evie!! I saw the pics on fb, she is a mini you Tina, its uncanny xx I second the drinking in nice weather, it HAS to be done. We went to a food festival on saturday, got well & truly ripped off and then stopped at the pub for a few shandys on the way home.
Joe was actually fine when he got back last night. He was happy to see his dad. His dad has a girlfriend now so im hoping shes managed to make him less of a twat! Haha
Glad the christening wasn't too horiffic Tina, must be hard. Wine is alwaya good to help any situation.

Im just gonna throw a date out there. Whos free on the last weekend in june? Think its the 24th? Or the week after 2nd july?? Lets do it! Xx


----------



## friskyfish

It would be cheaper to book a hotel room in advance, so we need to get a date girls. How do you feel about sharing a room too?? Just thinking of cost. Really cant wait to meet you all & have a bloody good drink!!! Someone answer me!! Haaaaaha. X


----------



## Bettyt63

Sorry for being AWOL!!! I don't know where the time goes!! 
I say it's always a good time to drink wine, especially when the sun is out, but I'm a total wino :) :)
Tina.... I saw the pics of Evie, bless her! She is absolutely gorgeous! Frisky is right, she is a mini you! I'm sorry the christening was hard :( it's awful when it feel like either every one is preggers or just had a baby :( it will be your turn soon honey! :)

Frisky... Glad joe enjoyed his time with his dad, hopefully things will settle down but it's not easy especially if your ex is a bit flakey... It only ends in heartache! Fingers crossed that it all works out! 

Girls I can't do either of those weekends! We have Alfie's christening on 3rd JULY which you are all very welcome to come to BTW!!! All my lot are crazy wine drinkers so you will LoVe it!!! 

I would love to meet up with you girls!!! We have been friends on here for almost 3 years!!!! Eeeek!!! That's mad isn't it! Would need to be cheap and cheerful for me as I'm absolutely skint! Must stop shopping on bloody eBay!!! :) keep me
Posted! Xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi ladies, have 3 times written post in the mornings that my stupid phone has then been unable to complete posting! So frustrated. I will write proper from home later. 
On meet up I honestly have no funds this month. From July I only can't do weekends of 23/24 July and 13/14 august. Any other weekend should be ok and you guys just pick a place and I'll get there. Ab, happy to drive you south if you can get to edinburgh. 
Happy to room share too x


----------



## Bettyt63

Eeeeeek!!! Omg! We might be meeting up pretty soon!!! That's amazing!!! I can't believe it! Can't do that weekend in August tho as its my b'day and we are going away :( 
If I'm being honest it's going to be more like September for me as I have so much on over te next couple of months, it's basically half my families birthdays including me and Chris so we tend to be quite busy! Nothing planned in September tho! X


----------



## Bettyt63

We're is going to be good for you Scottish peeps to travel too??? Leeds is pretty central for us UK girls (frisky, tina is leeds ok for you???) 
If not where is good for you as dont want you travelling miles and miles!!! 
PS: Edinburgh is very reasonable for me as I can get the train straight from Hartlepool!!! :) :) :)


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girlies!

So are we looking at September? How about the weekend 3rd/4th? I could do Leeds, it's not that far away. And I am deffo up for room sharing if it'll make it cheaper. I say lets just get a date agreed, book a cheap travel lodge and then we can't back out! 

Frisky, glad to hear that Joe had a good time with his dad. I hope you're right and his twat tendencies have gone out of the window and he can step up and be that dad that Joe needs! 

eeeeeekkk I am exciting to arrange this meet up, it's well overdue! 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

First weekend Sept should be ok for me. I can get to Leeds. Don't mind driving but will see what the train works out at. An, if you're up for it do you want to car share?


----------



## Edinburgh

My post is gone again! Leeds fine.
That weekend in Sept ok by me. Will look at train but prob just drive.


----------



## Bettyt63

Are we looking at the Saturday night? I dont know about you but viv is back to school on the 5th sep so that would be the only thing to put me off doing that weekend!! I would drive prob or still easy for me to get the train.... I will have a quick look at cheap hotels but my friend lives in leeds, will ask her if she might be away that weekend and we could possibly stay at hers!!! :) :)


----------



## Bettyt63

Ok girlies.... I'm just looking at hotels for that weekend eeeeeeeek!!!
Premier in Leeds City centre (arena) is £35 for a double room on the Friday 2nd September. That would be £17.50 each!!!! Wowzers!!!
Or if we went on the Saturday night it would be £68.50 for a double room which is £34.25 each.... I am happy to go on the Friday to keep costs down but if that is more difficult for everyone else then I'm up for the Saturday too! I will also have a look at other hotels to see if we can get a better deal!!! 
Who's in??????????? :) :) :)


----------



## friskyfish

Ooooh lets do the friday!! Gives me longer to recover before monday &#128514;&#128514; Xx Leeds is fine for me too xx


----------



## friskyfish

Morning ladies, how are we all? 
Edinburgh, saw your fb status, hope your ok? Is Leo poorly again. Hope you get some sleep soon, theres nothing worse.
Talking of lack of sleep, we got woken up at 2am by 2 lads smashing cars up in the carpark behind our house. Was horrible, i thought someone was breaking in. We had to call the police & we had to give a statement, they didnt leave till 3.30am & then i struggled to get back to sleep. *******s. (the lads not the police)

We are going to my sisters today in didsbury, meant to be having a bbq but the weather looks a bit shit, so will probably end up on an all day session in the pub! BRING IT ON! Haha my mums having the boys the night so we are staying over, cannot WAIT.

What is everyone else up to? If we can soon decide on date & hotel, ive got the funds to book a room. September seems ages away, but it'll soon be here i guess xx


----------



## Edinburgh

I will check the work diary to see if I can take that Friday off. Friday would be better as Matt wouldn't have manage kids solo so long. 
I'm ok, thanks frisky. Life is just kicking me in the pants at the minute. Matt had his vasectomy Thursday evening. I picked him up, we came through our front door, Mia was sick and having a meltdown at my mum and Leo needed his bottle. And then Matt started bleeding out. I thought he'd popped a stitch but when I bent to check it the blood just spurred everywhere. Drove him straight to a&e and they used pressure to sort of control the bleeding before making me take him clear across the city to the western to see an on call urology consultant. We got home and to bed at 1am and Leo woke up at 5. What should have been Matt having to take it easy a couple of days became don't pick up your children for 10 days. Mia and Leo were both sick Friday. Friday night Leo was basically up from 3am and 4 hrs sleeps after averaging 5 a night for a week had me damn near crying by 5am sat morning. 
Tomorrow its back to work and I get to look forward to being a million miles behind again.
Matt says he's going to try going to the office tomorrow but don't know if that's wise given he can't go more than 2 hrs today without his frozen peas, poor sod.


----------



## Edinburgh

And is it just me ladies or is life not square? You have a baby, forseps, couple of dozen stitches in you hoo-ha and then you get to get up every 2 hours to change and let a small person sook at your nipples till they feel like cracked glass. Chaps have a vasectomy and the helpsheet advises to rest fully for 48hrs in bed, taking regular painkillers and icing the area. 
After they rebroke my tail bone unsticking Mia from my pelvis my midwife said I shouldn't take anything except paracetamol owing to the breast feeding! I say again, the game is not square! 

Anyway, rant a thon over. How is everyone else's weekend?


----------



## tinadecember

Oh my dear god Edinburgh, does it ever stop for you?!?! I was just reading your post and thinking pass that woman a bottle of wine will you! What was wrong with Matt in the end that was causing him to bleed so much? I am with you about the life not being easy for a woman part, no matter how many times we say it like men will not agree but it's tough being a woman. Not just a woman but a mum on top of that who works full time.. we deserve some kind of honour from the queen I think! 

So are we pencilling in Friday 2nd? It's less than 12 weeks away so will be here in no time at all! AAHHHHHHHRHRHRHRHRH!! I'm excited. 

Frisky, the little shit houses behind yours!! Kids are worse than adults these days. It's the kids that we need to be afraid of. 

Betty how was your night out in Manchester? Saw the slo mo video that one of your friends tagged you in... SOOOO FUNNY! 

Nothing new here girls, my body is well messed up after the IVF. Don't know what is going on inside. Don't think I ovulated this month because I had zero ovulation signs and I haven't had sore boobs. CD30 today, still no period. Took a test last night which had expired so I probably shouldn't have used it anyway but it was BFN. Just wish my period would come so I can start a fresh cycle. 

xx


----------



## Edinburgh

How is everyone? We had a busy weekend entertaining Matt's dad and partner. Weather wasn't too bad. We're almost back to a normal routine now. Back on a dietbet, trying to shift some poundage!


----------



## tinadecember

Morning ladies,

where is everyone hiding? I thought I was being quiet because I haven't been online for a few days but it seems like we all are haha!

Edinburgh, well done you for finding the motivation to diet :D I am dieting too, not following a specific diet but definitely cutting out the crap from my diet and doing my best to eat healthier and exercise. 

Betty/Frisky/AB... ladies where you hiding? 

So tired today :( just 5 more weeks to go until I have 2 weeks off YESSSSS!!! Not that I'm counting or anything. We are going to Devon again for a week and with any luck it'll be lovely and sunny. 

xxx


----------



## Edinburgh

Well, I'm sat with some wine trying to get my head round the result today.
Anyway, my leave on 2nd Sept came through. Are we doing this ladies?


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... I realise I have been very quiet on here, sorry for being AWOL!!! It's been a pretty hardcore couple of weeks :( 
Firstly a friend of mine died last week, she was only 42 and she died of bowel cancer :( it's just so sad, the funeral was on Friday ans it was horrendous! Her little girl is the same age as viv.... Can't even think about it!!! 
Alfie's christening is a week today.... I'm still not sorted (no surprise there!) I don't have a dress to wear, or shoes, bag, etc etc.... I'm going shopping again and hopefully will find something that will make me look like I'm a size 8!!! 
I've been really bad with my tummy lately, think I mentioned it a couple of weeks ago.... I'm still having problems with my bowels, the doctor wants to see me again next week to discuss next steps (camera up my arse no doubt!!) 
Hope everyone is ok.... What has everyone been up to??? 

I know politics is a very personal matter and I don't want to get into any debate but I voted IN and I'm so devastated that we are now out of the EU, I worry for my kids future and what it means for them.... My home town was one of the places that had the highest OUT votes :( :( im ashamed! I don't think people who voted out really understand just what it means for our country and our freedom to move in and out of Europe.... Anyway! I've been pretty sad about that since the referendum.

As for meeting up in leeds I am very much up for it as long as we can keep it cheap as im frigging absolutely broke!!! :( xx


----------



## tinadecember

Hello ladies!

Betty, I am so so sorry to hear about your friend. I can't even imagine what you're going through. Life can be so unfair, that poor little one now without her mummy :( 

Any idea what your bowel problems are? Do you have a history of IBS in the family maybe? I know my mum and sister both suffer with it, it's quite common I think. 

I have to be honest and say that I didn't vote. The main reason being that I don't know a thing about politics, if I was going to vote I wanted it to be for the right reasons and not because everyone else is. I still have no idea what it will mean for us in the future. I am trying not to think about it. I keep saying to Mark as long as I have my health, my family and my job then I am happy. He on the other hand is obsessing over it and is checking on the euro rate by the hour. 

I am free on 2nd Sept, are we deffo doing this then girls? If we can confirm we can look at booking some hotel rooms. There's loads of websites that are book now pay on the day with free cancellation. 

xx


----------



## friskyfish

Arggh, Im so sorry for been awol ladies. I have popped on to read but not got round to posting. 
Betty, Its just awful about your friend. It just doesn't bear thinking about, especially for her poor little girl :( 
Cancer seems to be taking more & more people, It's frightening. 
I don't envy you dress shopping for christening. Why is it you can never find anything when you REALLY need it. So annoying. To be fair though Betty, you would look good in a bin bag. 
I too voted In, I was going to vote out, simply because aaron was lecturing me about it (he voted out) But I did my homework & voted In. The amount of hatred I am seeing towards foreigners since this is disgusting, Its frightening. 
I don't like the thought of us being alone, the lies they spun for us to vote out. The fact we can't move to Spain when we retire, our kids future. Its all so scary. :( 

Edinburgh, hows thing's your end? Hows matt & the kids? Have you caught up on sleep? When we meet up on the 2nd, we should leave you in the room to sleep? Haha

Tina, yes im up for the 2nd, need to keep it cheap though as Im mega skint. 
How are thing's regarding IVF? Are you going to have another go? 

Im covered in insect bites. Went to an outdoor bootcamp on Tuesday & got bit to death. Ive got red lumps all over, looking well sexy! 
Ive put on half a stone which Im not happy about. I like my crisps & wine too much. 

And chocolate
And bread

Any carbs really xx


----------



## friskyfish

Happy Christening day betty. Hope you all had a fantastic day. You looked gorgeous xx


----------



## Edinburgh

Hi all, betty you looked lovely, did you enjoy the wee man's christening? So sorry to hear about your friend. There really are no words. 
About the 2nd. I have the time off. As we are all skint, how about we look at renting a serviced apartment type thing and just get in our own wine? Air bnb type thing? Someone who knows Leeds a bit might want to do the honours though! Take away and booze for a good chinwag will be cheaper than heading out anywhere? But we can't really do that in a premier inn type place. Thoughts?


----------



## Bettyt63

Hi girls..... Seriously hanging out of my arse today!!!! Had such a good day yesterday but feel like I spoilt it as I got sooooo drunk :( I haven't been drinking at all so just fancied a bit of a blowout. I always feel so guilty after I've had a drink. Had to sleep at my mams so she could help me with the kids.... No one will have them for us so I really shouldn't have had so much to drink! 
Anyway, we had alovely day but chris' mam is now not talking to us because I put some 'reserved' signs on a few tables so that we all had seats when we got there, she thought I had done it just for my family even though my mam told her that all the tables were for both our families... Anyway, I felt like she was itching for a fight all day so she got what she wanted! She is so fucking strange I tell you!!! 
I'm also open to a cheap time away.... I will have a look at some different options for us... Then we can take it from there. Xx


----------



## friskyfish

Oh god betty, nightmare. There really is no pleasing some people. I too have strange inlaws so your not alone there. 
Glad you had a good blow out, don't feel guilty for gods sake, you deserve it.
I was thinking the same about an apartment. I stayed in one a few years ago on my mates hendo. If we are going to Leeds though, would be nice to go out for a few drinks. Maybe we could go back early so we are not out all night & drink wine in apartment, get some munchies in?? Ill try and get the name of those apartments we stayed in. They were really nice xx


----------



## friskyfish

Girls....Where are you alllll????? Xx


----------

